# What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thread)



## InflatedSnake (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Did you try watching it?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Did you try watching it?


 
This seems to be the key question for every thread spawned with this topic.

9/10, the answer is no.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Did you try watching it?


 I saw a couple of episodes years ago when I was a little boy.
It wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> I saw a couple of episodes years ago when I was a little boy.
> It wasn't my cup of tea.


 
MLP: Friendship is Magic isn't the same show. This fad wouldn't be around otherwise. Other than avatars, posts about the show have been mostly been contained in their respective threads here on FAF.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> MLP: Friendship is Magic isn't the same show. This fad wouldn't be around otherwise. Other than avatars, posts about the show have been mostly been contained in their respective threads here on FAF.


 Alright I'll check that show out, I think I found a pilot on youtube.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?


 http://www.youtube.com/user/MenloMarseilles#p/c/F44B36D569D8C463
On playlist, start from episode 1, by episode 5 there's a 90% chance you will be a fan.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/MenloMarseilles#p/c/F44B36D569D8C463
> On playlist, start from episode 1, by episode 5 there's a 90% chance you will be a fan.


 I'm scared to click .


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> I'm scared to click .


 Come on it's a cartoon, it's not like a homeless man will run up to you and shank you if you watch it.
Just try watching it.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Going to recommend Episode 9: Bridle Gossip again for newbies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> A member of the Secret Police, however, probably will.


 Except they're bronies as well.
So if they kidnap you against your will, then it's because they don't have enough people to play with the dolls and needed another person.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I just finished watching Episode 1 Part 1.
It was surprisingly good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> I just finished watching Episode 1 Part 1.
> It was surprisingly good.


 Keep watching.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Keep watching.


 I want too... _WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU DONE TO ME!?_


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> I want too... _WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU DONE TO ME!?_


 You are now a brony.


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Another one of these threads :3 There's a surprisingly--and annoyingly--large amount of them. But, I see you already gave the show a chance and like it. So good for you


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Another one of these threads :3 There's a surprisingly--and annoyingly--large amount of them. But, I see you already gave the show a chance and like it. So good for you


 Just think how many there are going to be when they release the dvd and season 2 comes out?
And it's not like they can ban this topic anyhow, cause you know how many sites have tried doing that and failed?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I feel like this entire topic is becoming one big, bad knockoff of Seinfeld's "WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH AIRPLANE FOOD!?" jokes.

You don't get MLP.  Great, neither do I or the rest of the internet.

How about we all just agree that it exists, has an "ironic" following, and move on with our lives?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Why, if I had the power to do such a thing...


 Pretty much what has happened on other forums is that-
http://cdn3.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/102/344/original/1298787074140.png?1298787241

Several things on other forums happen when they ban mlp
1)Ban is unenforceable.
or
2)Ban is over-enforced.
or
3)mods go, "aww fuck it".
or
4)ban is effective option 4 never works.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Stickied brony thread.

[yt]l0sBHfJrHYg[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Alstor said:


> Stickied brony thread.
> 
> [yt]l0sBHfJrHYg[/yt]


 Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Worth pointing out that I think we've only had the one MLP thread that was actually started by fans of the show, and every subsequent thread since has been started by someone else WTFing at or otherwise bitching about its popularity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> or otherwise bitching about its popularity.


 Fucking furries.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

FAFs normal mlp thread:
"Baww this show sucks balls"
-"You tried watching it"
"No" *watches episode or two*
"yay i'm a brony now"


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Because most furries are stuck at the age of 10 year.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> FAFs normal mlp thread:
> "Baww this show sucks balls"
> -"You tried watching it"
> "No" *watches episode or two*
> "yay i'm a brony now"


 I never said it sucked balls, I was simply wondering what all the commotion was about.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

There's no possible explanation.
The only reply you will get is "Watch the show!". Well, I did. I can only say that the plastic figures for girls were far more interesting. Any other word will probably lead to conflict.

Don't waste your time being bugged by it. It will die eventually, like any other fad. Same in youtube - Almost every person likes that show, and even good people began liking it!
I can't question them. The show won't make them bad. Although, just like "RED ZONE" died, this will die as well.

The only funny thing that this show has is the element of suprise you earn by waking up your friends with the show's opening.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I stopped watching because I got bored and forgot about it completely. The new reason I don't want to watch it is that it became something people praised as the best thing in history. It's a cartoon, not some kind of cool new hip religion. Just asinine.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.


 
mmmm I suspect it's more than that. At first, I just assumed it was to drive newfags away on /b/ and such. Now that I'm seeing it so frequently on other sites, I'm really beginning to think that people actually like this. Go on FA's front page. Chances are, you will see one MLP image there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This thread makes me want to watch it. However, I have my parents hoverhawking all over me, and I think they'd be much more worried to see me watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic instead of porn. Not that I watch porn when my parents are in the room, obviously.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

watch my little pony

become a brony in 10 seconds flat


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I watched two and a half episodes.
I wanted to throw up afterwards.
That shows sucks.
Sucks more than PPG sucks more than Fosters.
Seriously, it sounds like it's written for 12 year old girls who want to be part of a sparkle clique.
It makes me sick a little.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Spliff Kitten said:


> Seriously, it sounds like it's written for 12 year old girls who want to be part of a sparkle clique.


 
Hence the brand "My Little Pony."

The show wasn't expected to reach outside its target demographic, anyway.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Spliff Kitten said:


> sucks more than Fosters.




*à² _à²  *

I will *end* you.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sai_Wolf said:


> *à² _à²  *
> 
> I will *end* you.


 
Oh hoho, this guy XD


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sollux said:


> mmmm I suspect it's more than that. At first, I just assumed it was to drive newfags away on /b/ and such. Now that I'm seeing it so frequently on other sites, I'm really beginning to think that people actually like this. Go on FA's front page. Chances are, you will see one MLP image there.


 
There were 2


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Evandeskunk said:


> Oh hoho, this guy XD



Fosters was really the only CN show that made me laugh, other than Courage.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sai_Wolf said:


> Fosters was really the only CN show that made me laugh, other than Courage.


 
Yeah, I thought it was a good show.


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So, yeah, I just watched the whole pilot episode. I have to admit I was feeling extremely guilty about enjoying it. And believe me, I did enjoy it. But I don't really have any desire to watch any further episodes.

I'll force myself to watch a particular recommendation for an episode if anyone wants me to, but I just watched the show and am not as enthralled as I expected myself to be. :c

[I preferred Invader Zim...]


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> [I preferred Invader Zim...]



Jhonen Vasquez has a morbid sense of humor. "The Universe is just doomed. DOOMED. Doomed...doomed...doomed...Go home now."


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> There were 2


 
Damnit. Nevermind. Guess I was wrong about bronies.


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sollux said:


> mmmm I suspect it's more than that. At first, I just assumed it was to drive newfags away on /b/ and such. Now that I'm seeing it so frequently on other sites, I'm really beginning to think that people actually like this. Go on FA's front page. Chances are, you will see one MLP image there.


 
Only beginning to think that?  The most prominent show news/fanart/fanfic blog has over 14 million hits, and it was started in January.  FiM was the first thing on Know Your Meme to reach 2 million views.  Dozens of widely read webcomics have featured it, tons of high profile sites have written about it, NPR talked about it 3 times, once with Bill Clinton.  Reaching someone who used to be the most powerful man in the country isn't something a random internet fad would do.

Yeah, people like it.  Why?  I dunno, they usually have different reasons than me.  It reminds me of back when cartoons were good, and not things like "Fanboy and ChumChum" or "Fineas and Ferb."  It's not on the same level as say, Animaniacs, Angry Beavers, or Rocko's Modern Life, but it's up there with early Spongebob and Fairly Oddparents, back when they were good.  It's easily one of my top 5 favourite cartoons to have premiered within the last 10 years.

And I'm also mature enough to realize that "Holy shit, it's okay that I still like cartoons."


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's a fad, like gourmet cupcakes. People like it for stupid and pointless reasons.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Only beginning to think that?  The most prominent show news/fanart/fanfic blog has over 14 million hits, and it was started in January.  FiM was the first thing on Know Your Meme to reach 2 million views.  Dozens of widely read webcomics have featured it, tons of high profile sites have written about it, NPR talked about it 3 times, once with Bill Clinton.  Reaching someone who used to be the most powerful man in the country isn't something a random internet fad would do.


 
I was being sarcastic. Jesus Christ.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> So, yeah, I just watched the whole pilot episode. I have to admit I was feeling extremely guilty about enjoying it. And believe me, I did enjoy it. But I don't really have any desire to watch any further episodes.
> 
> I'll force myself to watch a particular recommendation for an episode if anyone wants me to, but I just watched the show and am not as enthralled as I expected myself to be. :c
> 
> [I preferred Invader Zim...]


 5 episode challenge, if you aren't a brony by episode 5 you are immune.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> 5 episode challenge, if you aren't a brony by episode 5 you are immune.


 
"Brony" just sounds so gross and generic. If there was any other name than that, I wouldn't have a problem with them. Just a gross mixture of horrid name in awful stew. Just the way I hear people say it in my head, it just sounds terrible.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

OP, it's just a fad. And just like any other fad, it too will pass. 

For the record, I have seen the show, and it has a bit of nostalgia. But I am not too wild about it.


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



FoxPhantom said:


> OP, it's just a fad. And just like any other fad, it too will pass.


Why does it have to be a fad?  Seriously, those stupid slap bracelets from the mid 90s didn't last this long, and they were _huge_.  Maybe it really is okay that teenagers and adults still watch cartoons, yeah?

Pokemon was supposed to be just a fad, too.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



FoxPhantom said:


> OP, it's just a fad. And just like any other fad, it too will pass.
> 
> For the record, I have seen the show, and it has a bit of nostalgia. But I am not too wild about it.


 
It is a fad, yes, but it will not pass until the series comes to an end.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> So, yeah, I just watched the whole pilot episode. I have to admit I was feeling extremely guilty about enjoying it. And believe me, I did enjoy it. But I don't really have any desire to watch any further episodes.
> 
> I'll force myself to watch a particular recommendation for an episode if anyone wants me to, but I just watched the show and am not as enthralled as I expected myself to be. :c
> 
> [I preferred Invader Zim...]


 
The pilot ultimately didn't have much to do with the rest of the series because Hasbro wanted to be able to show episodes in any order rather than have an ongoing story arc.  Luna is never seen in the first season again.  Again, my recommended first episode for new viewers is Bridle Gossip.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Evandeskunk said:


> It is a fad, yes, but it will not pass until the series comes to an end.


 

You have a good point on it.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't understand the fuss, the older cartoons made by the same people were better.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Wreth said:


> I don't understand the fuss, the older cartoons made by the same people were better.


 
Foster's Home for Make-Believe Companions, ftw.






Though, I love me that Applejack.
YEE-HAW!


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> 5 episode challenge, if you aren't a brony by episode 5 you are immune.


 
Ok, I'll take that on. It'll be interesting to see if I like it.

ED: Oh dear god the pilot episode is so sickeningly _happy_...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Ok, I'll take that on. It'll be interesting to see if I like it.
> 
> ED: Oh dear god the pilot episode is so sickeningly _happy_...


 Feel the happiness flow
http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/133/798/oie_6143039BJg0o9tD.gif?1307987611


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You know, for a kid's show, ep.3 is surprisingly full of references to some pretty old media.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> You know, for a kid's show, ep.3 is surprisingly full of references to some pretty old media.


 You noticed that too?
Just wait until you see doctor whooves.


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> The pilot ultimately didn't have much to do with the rest of the series because Hasbro wanted to be able to show episodes in any order rather than have an ongoing story arc.  Luna is never seen in the first season again.  Again, my recommended first episode for new viewers is Bridle Gossip.


 I found that episode hilarious, but only because the zebra is sort of an African stereotype. 

Episodes four and ten probably have had me laughing the hardest thus far. Those would be the ones I"d recommend to people.


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Welp, I just finished getting through Ep. 5. It's a pretty damn good show, and I really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Welp, I just finished getting through Ep. 5. It's a pretty damn good show, and I really enjoyed watching it.


 
*sings* Six is a brony, Six is a brony, Six is a brony~


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Welp, I just finished getting through Ep. 5. It's a pretty damn good show, and I really enjoyed watching it.


 So far there's 26 episodes in season 1 and it's getting renewed for a second season.


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> So far there's 26 episodes in season 1 and it's getting renewed for a second season.


 
I reckon I'll probably be sticking with just those 5, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> So far there's 26 episodes in season 1 and it's getting renewed for a second season.


 
I honestly thought there was a lot more episodes than that, actually.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> I reckon I'll probably be sticking with just those 5, though.


 The rest of the season is just as good.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's still hard to imagine _adult males_ watching this show, though.
And going "eeeee" everytime Fluttershy is on screen. 


I know you do.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I find it hilarious that just a few days ago, I started that rant on this show, and have now become a pony (I'm not big on the term brony, since I'm not a dude). It makes me laugh, it's better than most of the shitty cartoons that my younger siblings watch, and, well, it's just nice to take a break from the crap of life and laugh a little. The thing is, there are so many haters out there. Like this guy.



Spliff Kitten said:


> I watched two and a half episodes.
> I wanted to throw up afterwards.
> That shows sucks.
> Sucks more than PPG sucks more than Fosters.
> ...



Seriously, I don't know who you are, but it seems to me that your goal in life is to bash everything in sight. Out of the few posts that I've seen from this guy, every single one of them has either bashed or made fun of anything that other people enjoy. Just relax, fuck off, and, just like they said in Bambi: "If you can't say anything nice, DON"T F*CKING SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!".

Anyways, welcome to the herd, InflatedSnake and SIX. I'm glad that you enjoyed it, I'm not going to say that it's the "best cartoon ever", just watch what you want to! And I'd suggest staying far away from the brony boards on 4chan. I've heard very scary stories about that place...


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Woah, woah, hold your horses. *snicker* I got through episode 5, but I'm not a brony. The show's good and pretty funny, but this stuff's way better.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm not calling you a brony, SIX. I will call you a Pokefan, however. Anyway, I'm glad that you didn't bash the show, and just accepted it for what it is. That's really nice of you. You've won 23 awesome points, in my opinion.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> It's still hard to imagine _adult males_ watching this show, though.
> And going "eeeee" everytime Fluttershy is on screen.
> 
> 
> I know you do.


 

Pfffff
Twilight Sparkle is best pony


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yeah, but she's a bit bitchy at times. Episode 15: "Feeling Pinky Keen", for example.

EDIT: I am currently watching that episode, and holy shit! Twilight just evolved into Rapidash!


----------



## Dreadlime (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I watched a few episodes out of curiosity and found it mildly entertaining. I'm not about to become a brony, but I also don't see any reason to object to it.
Anyone who hated PPG, Foster's and Samurai Jack is going to loath FiM.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



nharmonia said:


> Yeah, but she's a bit bitchy at times. Episode 15: "Feeling Pinky Keen", for example.
> 
> EDIT: I am currently watching that episode, and holy shit! Twilight just evolved into Rapidash!


 
I though she was pretty adorkable.

Have you read Cupcakes yet? :3c


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Maybe I've just already seen too much porn of this show to appreciate it properly.
/dropping trains on topics, SIX style


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> It's still hard to imagine _adult males_ watching this show, though.
> And going "eeeee" everytime Fluttershy is on screen.
> 
> 
> I know you do.


 I'm not a fan of Fluttershy. I find her quite annoying actually. I do enjoy her voice though; the actress does a good job. But she's way too shy to the point where I just want her to leave the screen. It also seems like the characters just sort of put up with her because they feel sorry for her.

Though today, I got this sort of serial killer vibe from her. She's so soft spoken...I think she's hiding a dark secret :[


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ha, I've actually purposely stayed far away from Phaleal for just that reason.



8-bit said:


> I though she was pretty adorkable.
> 
> Have you read Cupcakes yet? :3c


 
No, I haven't. I've heard about it in passing, though. Could you provide a link, please?


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I'm not a fan of Fluttershy. I find her quite annoying actually. I do enjoy her voice though; the actress does a good job. But she's way too shy to the point where I just want her to leave the screen. It also seems like the characters just sort of put up with her because they feel sorry for her.
> 
> Though today, I got this sort of serial killer vibe from her. She's so soft spoken...I think she's hiding a dark secret :[


 
watch ep 26 :3


nharmonia said:


> Ha, I've actually purposely stayed far away from Phaleal for just that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't. I've heard about it in passing, though. Could you provide a link, please?


 
Google, bro.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Bro? I'm no bro! Respect the vag, sister!

And, ohmahgawd, didn't even need to go on phaleal to find anything. FA did the trick. I will never look at Fluttershy the same way again. Thanks a lot, erebus3385! :V

EDIT: On second thought, I think I'll stay as far away from "Cupcakes" as possible. I looked it up on Know Your Meme, and that was enough for me. I don't do so well with that kind of stuff...


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I'm not a fan of Fluttershy. I find her quite annoying actually. I do enjoy her voice though; the actress does a good job. But she's way too shy to the point where I just want her to leave the screen. It also seems like the characters just sort of put up with her because they feel sorry for her.
> 
> Though today, I got this sort of serial killer vibe from her. She's so soft spoken...I think she's hiding a dark secret :[


 
Watch "Stare Master".  Now.

edit: link


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Watch "Stare Master".  Now.


 I'll get to it when I get to it >.< I'm watching them in order now. 

Wait, does that episode prove my serial killer vibe? Because that would be fantastic.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Nah, she's just a whole lot less weak than you originally thought. Just wait until you get to Episode 26! (heeheehee)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



nharmonia said:


> Nah, she's just a whole lot less weak than you originally thought. Just wait until you get to Episode 26! (heeheehee)


 That part was epicly funny.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greaseyote said:


> It's a fad, like gourmet *cupcakes*. People like it for stupid and pointless reasons.


 
All my hate.  I'll never be able to look at rainbow-sprinkled cupcakes the same way again.  Twilight Sparkle was right: All the ponies in that town _are_ crazy, and if it weren't for the show's target demographic, that damn fanfic would be believably in character for Pinkie Pie.  Edit: If it were a movie, this would be its trailer.  Yes, I made the mistake of reading the fanfic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> All my hate.  I'll never be able to look at rainbow-sprinkled cupcakes the same way again.  Twilight Sparkle was right: All the ponies in that town _are_ crazy, and if it weren't for the show's target demographic, that damn fanfic would be believably in character for Pinkie Pie.  Edit: If it were a movie, this would be its trailer.  Yes, I made the mistake of reading the fanfic.


 Considering how much people talk about the cupcakes fanfic, I'm glad I haven't read it.


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Considering how much people talk about the cupcakes fanfic, I'm glad I haven't read it.


 The only thing I"ve gathered is that it's gore porn. Some say it's well written, others say it's shit. Either way, I'm no fan of gore porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> The only thing I"ve gathered is that it's gore porn. Some say it's well written, others say it's shit. Either way, I'm no fan of gore porn.


 Either way I know better than to read it.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What have you done...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Blutide said:


> What have you done...


 Lemme guess you just watched it as well?


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

 Clearly discriminated against.


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm not sure which is worse about Cupcakes; the gore, or the writing.

Seriously, the author tried to way too hard to make it disturbing, and it just came across as comical overall.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sai_Wolf said:


> Clearly discriminated against.


 Rofl frickin mao
Who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> I'm not sure which is worse about Cupcakes; the gore, or the writing.
> 
> Seriously, the author tried to way too hard to make it disturbing, and it just came across as comical overall.


 You know it sucks when the author uses the old "pain like fire" simile.


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Alstor said:


> You know it sucks when the author uses the old "pain like fire" simile.


 
Uhg, yeah.  That, the puns in the narration, and generally just being too descriptive; robs any mystery from the scene and doesn't leave anything to the imagination of the reader.  What was horrific to him was comical to me, in that "Oh dear, he thinks he's being serious" kind of way.  I won't mention anything specific, because it's nowhere near the overall PG13 forum rating, but I'll just say the "tooth flossing" bit was stupid and made me chuckle.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

^I have no clue what you are talking about, and I am glad I don't.


----------



## Dreadlime (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So is this like the pony version of Sweeny Todd or something?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I tried watching Episode 1, by which I mean I worked on a Chemistry Post-Lab and let the sound go in the background. I can't say that I'm all that impressed and nothing that was said really grabbed my attention. I occasionally tabbed back over to watch some parts, but again, I found nothing of interest. I'm debating whether or not to watch any more, mostly because it just isn't doing anything for me.

Also, whenever one of the characters says "Every Pony," "Any Pony" or "Some Pony" I feel the same need to smack my head against the wall that I feel when someone uses "fur" puns. >.>


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I tried watching Episode 1, by which I mean I worked on a Chemistry Post-Lab and let the sound go in the background. I can't say that I'm all that impressed and nothing that was said really grabbed my attention. I occasionally tabbed back over to watch some parts, but again, I found nothing of interest. I'm debating whether or not to watch any more, mostly because it just isn't doing anything for me.
> 
> Also, whenever one of the characters says "Every Pony," "Any Pony" or "Some Pony" I feel the same need to smack my head against the wall that I feel when someone uses "fur" puns. >.>


Part of what's awesome about this show is the art style and the character direction while the show is going on. Audio alone won't do it for ya.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Part of what's awesome about this show is the art style and the character direction while the show is going on. Audio alone won't do it for ya.


 Yeah, not a fan of the art style either. I realize that audio alone isn't enough, believe me. I like a good story, and if something can't sell me a story, I'm not interested. If a story is just OK, good characters can usually make up for it (see later installments of the Warriors series), but even then, the only character I can really enjoy is Twilight, and that's mostly because she's just as exasperated with the others as I am, although I find that she's so self-centered that I'm surprised that she hasn't collapsed in on herself. >.>

But of course that's probably going to see it's own resolution, and I don't look forward to it because I can see it coming from miles out. I plan on watching more once I get done with this Post-Lab, or maybe once my need to procrastinate overrides my ability to concentrate (oh the irony).


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It has hidden subliminal messages in it.
People are like I will give it a try then, it makes them want to like it so they will watch more.

Tho it not really that bad of a show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stargazer Bleu said:


> It has hidden subliminal messages in it.
> People are like I will give it a try then, it makes them want to like it so they will watch more.
> 
> Tho it not really that bad of a show.


 What episode are you on?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

OK, I'm basically done with Episode 2, and it's making me physically ill. I thought the "foal" pun would sink the episode, but oh no, the whole scene after that is just too damn much. Yeah, I might finish this episode and just say "To hell with it."


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> OK, I'm basically done with Episode 2, and it's making me physically ill. I thought the "foal" pun would sink the episode, but oh no, the whole scene after that is just too damn much. Yeah, I might finish this episode and just say "To hell with it."


 I'm not really sure how a cartoon with nothing society would deem as disgusting could make you physically ill. 

Unlike others, I won't ask you to go till episode five though. If ya had enough, ya had enough.


----------



## BlooPonie (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I just watched like the first seven episodes...

My face = :O

In the words of Charlie Sheen... "Winning"


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I'm not really sure how a cartoon with nothing  society would deem as disgusting could make you physically ill.
> 
> Unlike others, I won't ask you to go till episode five though. If ya had enough, ya had enough.


 I'm pretty jaded, so not much really gets to me in terms of what  society might deem "disgusting," but morality that blatant is just...  disturbing. It might be bearable if they even spaced out the parts where  they basically stamp a big sign on the screen that says, "Hey, you,  this is what you're supposed to be getting from this, pay attention...  or don't; we'll be repeating it at the end of the episode anyways." It  would be significantly more so if they stopped using those damn puns.  Like I said, the "foal" pun was just a point where I said "really?" D:<

I'm not trying to be an asshole here, but I can't stand shows like this.  I'm sure there's something that attracts the masses of furries and  other people that watch it, but it just isn't anywhere in my ballpark as  far as entertainment is concerned. :/

I can't help but feel that I should give it time (the pilots aren't always the best), but if they keep pulling crap like that, I don't see the point of it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BlooPonie said:


> I just watched like the first seven episodes...
> 
> My face = :O
> 
> In the words of Charlie Sheen... "Winning"


 Yeah, and unlike Charlie Sheen, MLP is actually "Winning" the interwebs.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I'm pretty jaded, so not much really gets to me in terms of what society might deem "disgusting," but morality that blatant is just... disturbing. It might be bearable if they even spaced out the parts where they basically stamp a big sign on the screen that says, "Hey, you, this is what you're supposed to be getting from this, pay attention... or don't; we'll be repeating it at the end of the episode anyways." It would be significantly more so if they stopped using those damn puns. Like I said, the "foal" pun was just a point where I said "really?" D:<
> 
> I'm not trying to be an asshole here, but I can't stand shows like this. I'm sure there's something that attracts the masses of furries and other people that watch it, but it just isn't anywhere in my ballpark as far as entertainment is concerned. :/
> 
> I can't help but feel that I should give it time (the pilots aren't always the best), but if they keep pulling crap like that, I don't see the point of it.


 
Yeah, Episodes 1 and 2 are the 'pilot' episode. 
I wasn't sure whether 'You little foal' was worse than that derpy 'all my friends :3333' moment at the end.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So I watched Bridle Gossip and now I'm a brony.

No, not really. To the brony part.

I kept an open mind as I watched it and I was not impressed. 

Fosters had this kind of 'childish' fun about it, but it didn't go out of it's way. It made me laugh. PPG wasn't something I could watch in bulk, but the occasional episode made me laugh.

This? No. It's too...forced. To many gags, and I feel there should be a laugh track put in there somewhere.

It's just not for me.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Yeah, Episodes 1 and 2 are the 'pilot' episode.


Ahahahahaha.


> I wasn't sure whether 'You little foal' was worse than that derpy 'all my friends :3333' moment at the end.


 Both were  pretty bad, but the former just made cringe, the latter made me want to puke. :/


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I swear to god, whenever Pinky is off-screen she is snorting crack.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> All my hate.  I'll never be able to look at rainbow-sprinkled cupcakes the same way again.  Twilight Sparkle was right: All the ponies in that town _are_ crazy, and if it weren't for the show's target demographic, that damn fanfic would be believably in character for Pinkie Pie.  Edit: If it were a movie, this would be its trailer.
> Yes, I made the mistake of reading the fanfic.


 
Yeah me too. I thought, "LOL, I play Dead Sapce and Silent Hill and Resident Evil. I watch zombie flicks for the zombies, and doesn't afraid of the Crypt Keeper. I'll read this no problem." 

And then I read it. My brain.
I can't even watch "Griffin the Brush Off" anymore ;A;


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I'm sure there's something that attracts the masses of furries and  other people that watch it


 
Because those ponies are so very pretty... :V

And childlike... :V


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> I swear to god, whenever Pinky is off-screen she is snorting crack.





Ha, yes. With Gummy.

Anyways, I'm on episode...20, I think. They are pretty awesome, but, like I stated yesterday, it's just something to take my mind off of other crap that is going on. Just for fun. I am definitely staying as far away as possible from "Cupcakes", though. Just thinking about it makes me feel kinda sick...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> I swear to god, whenever Pinky is off-screen she is snorting crack.


 I wonder if ponyville has a rehab center.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Haha, there's a "Puff the Magic Dragon" reference in Episode 20. That brought back good memories...


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> I wonder if ponyville has a rehab center.


 Probably not, I'm worried for the other ponies about what she puts in her cupcakes.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Faith, Trust, and Pixie Dust. No, it's pure crack. And sprinkles!


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I'm pretty jaded, so not much really gets to me in terms of what  society might deem "disgusting," but morality that blatant is just...  disturbing. It might be bearable if they even spaced out the parts where  they basically stamp a big sign on the screen that says, "Hey, you,  this is what you're supposed to be getting from this, pay attention...  or don't; we'll be repeating it at the end of the episode anyways." It  would be significantly more so if they stopped using those damn puns.  Like I said, the "foal" pun was just a point where I said "really?" D:<
> 
> I'm not trying to be an asshole here, but I can't stand shows like this.  I'm sure there's something that attracts the masses of furries and  other people that watch it, but it just isn't anywhere in my ballpark as  far as entertainment is concerned. :/
> 
> I can't help but feel that I should give it time (the pilots aren't always the best), but if they keep pulling crap like that, I don't see the point of it.


 They keep using the puns throughout the show. At first I was pretty much put off by them, but now I either ignore them or find the occasional one funny. "I'm going to Fillie delphia" made me laugh more than it should have. I've watched an episode using the puns as a drinking game. That was enjoyable...But yeah. They don't go away. Some episodes have less than others though.

And the moral lessons at the end don't go away either. They aren't as enforced throughout the later episodes though. You get the plot, then at the end you get the moral lesson from Twilight Sparkle. It's a little cheezy, but honestly, it could be much worse. I don't feel like I'm being crammed some moral lesson. But, as adults, it's not really hard to predict the show or what will happen. Episode nine, with the zebra, I had basically figured out the ending within three or so minutes. I also knew what the moral would be, but I still enjoyed watching the episode. 

I don't know why I like it. I didn't at first. I watched the two pilots and figured that would be it. But others said to keep giving it a chance and now I'm on episode 11 and looking to finish the series. Maybe it's just a nice break from the norm. The show isn't cynical or jaded at all. Maybe it's just that it's got a cute art style with amusing characters that do silly shit. The direction is good though, and there are a lot of funny little gags spread throughout it. 

If you give it a go again, I'd skip episode three and go to four. Three wasn't the strongest one I saw, but I found four to be pretty funny. Ten is also pretty funny.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yeah, I can see how MLP would make a fun drinking game. I oughta do that this weekend.

I just finished Episode 26. It's over (for now)! *sob*

Man, and I thought Fluttershy was normal...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



nharmonia said:


> Yeah, I can see how MLP would make a fun drinking game. I oughta do that this weekend.
> 
> I just finished Episode 26. It's over (for now)! *sob*
> 
> Man, and I thought Fluttershy was normal...


 Does anyone know when the second season comes out?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Thatch said:


> Because those ponies are so very pretty... :V
> 
> And childlike... :V



Everyone watches it for "the plot."



CannonFodder said:


> Does anyone know when the second season comes out?



December. DECEMBER.


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Does anyone know when the second season comes out?


 


> December. DECEMBER.


 October, same as the first.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> October, same as the first.


 
First time I've heard that, I've seen nothing but complaining on /co/ about a December date that was based off the completion date listed on Top Draw Animation's website.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Pinkie Pie's crack is refined sugar. (Edit: "A Bird in the Hoof," first post-title segment.)  The only reason she isn't fat is because she's burning so much energy on a permanent sugar rush.  Mythbusters?  Myth confirmed!


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> Probably not, I'm worried for the other ponies about what she puts in her cupcakes.


 
She puts other ponies in her cupcakes :V


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Your avatar scares me shitless. Just sayin.
r
Edit: Not yours, 8-bit. The person with that Dr. Jekyll / Mr. Hyde Pinkie Pie avatar.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



nharmonia said:


> Your avatar scares me shitless. Just sayin.
> r
> Edit: Not yours, 8-bit. The person with that Dr. Jekyll / Mr. Hyde Pinkie Pie avatar.


 
Fun fact: Cupcakes was written before "party of one", so the straight-haired Pinkie Pie personifying the pony killing Pinkie (AKA Pinkamena Diane Pie) is false. The same Pinkie Pie who sings songs and throws parties is the Pinkie Pie who kills ponies and makes them into Cupcakes.

Poofy hair Pinkie- scary as fuck


I dare someone to read "Sweet Apple Massacre"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> She puts other ponies in her cupcakes :V


 
Pony Cupcakes with extra pony for more pony with every mouthful of pony.
PONIES.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Pony Cupcakes with extra pony for more pony with every mouthful of pony.
> PONIES.


 
It tastes like glue anyway.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I just read Cupcakes. Not half bad literature, but I don't know what everyone's freaking about. It's... like, 3/10 for shock value.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> They keep using the puns throughout the show. At first I was pretty much  put off by them, but now I either ignore them or find the occasional  one funny. "I'm going to Fillie delphia" made me laugh more than it  should have. I've watched an episode using the puns as a drinking game.  That was enjoyable...But yeah. They don't go away. Some episodes have  less than others though.
> 
> And the moral lessons at the end don't go away either. They aren't as  enforced throughout the later episodes though. You get the plot, then at  the end you get the moral lesson from Twilight Sparkle. It's a little  cheezy, but honestly, it could be much worse. I don't feel like I'm  being crammed some moral lesson. But, as adults, it's not really hard to  predict the show or what will happen. Episode nine, with the zebra, I  had basically figured out the ending within three or so minutes. I also  knew what the moral would be, but I still enjoyed watching the episode.


I figured that they'd  keep using puns, I get the feeling that's about the most the writers are  capable of as far as creating a society. And I'd expect that they'd  keep forcing morals, but I'm sorry, when I can see any sort of  plot-point coming from the beginning, I'd just call that bad  storytelling. But I'll let these things go because I realize that they aren't really going for people in my age group with this one, although things not being targeted at my age group hasn't stopped me from enjoying Warriors or Watership Down. >.>


> If you give it a go again, I'd skip episode three and go to four. Three wasn't the strongest one I saw, but I found four to be pretty funny. Ten is also pretty funny.


Like I said, I feel bad for throwing in the towel so early because pilots tend to be the worst the show has to offer (although that isn't saying that they are necessarily bad). I'm not particularly interested in becoming a fan, but I want to know what makes people so damn interested in the show, 'cause I'm just not seeing anything myself.


> *I've watched an episode using the puns as a drinking game.*


I actually thought about doing this shortly after starting episode 2. I decided that this would be a bad idea because I'd probably end up either dead or so fucked up that I'd actually start to like the show for things that aren't interesting to my sober mind. >.>

It also doesn't help that I'm under the age of 21.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Dude, you have to be 21? Over here, you only have to be 18.


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> First time I've heard that, I've seen nothing but complaining on /co/ about a December date that was based off the completion date listed on Top Draw Animation's website.


 Probably the date they'll actually have finished creating all the episodes.  From what I understand, it's pretty common to start airing the show while the production team is finishing up the last few episodes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



FoxPhantom said:


> You have a good point on it.


 
Except for one tiny little thing... Star Trek still has a fanbase that started from the original show, and only got bigger after the show was cancelled.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



nharmonia said:


> Dude, you have to be 21? Over here, you only have to be 18.


 Hi, I live in the US. You know, that place where people like to make fun of how we know nothing about the rest of the world. :V

But yes, the legal drinking age here is 21. That doesn't stop me of course, but I tend to only drink after a long day of work once every 3 or 4 months, and even then, only if my parents offer.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yeah, I think I've been there... :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Except for one tiny little thing... Star Trek still has a fanbase that started from the original show, and only got bigger after the show was cancelled.


 While the possibility of the my little pony fandom dying once the show eventually ends is real, I don't think hasbro will let this cash cow go away yet and even if they do they'll continue to live on with us.


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

There's a TL;DR at the bottom since this post got too long.



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I figured that they'd  keep using puns, I get the feeling that's about the most the writers are  capable of as far as creating a society. And I'd expect that they'd  keep forcing morals, but I'm sorry, when I can see any sort of  plot-point coming from the beginning, I'd just call that bad  storytelling. But I'll let these things go because I realize that they aren't really going for people in my age group with this one, although things not being targeted at my age group hasn't stopped me from enjoying Warriors or Watership Down. >.>


The society they've created isn't so much focused on the Ponies, but on...I guess mythological tropes. I've seen dragons, gryphons, sea monsters, magic, and big monster-bears so far. So, it's not really about the ponies and how a pony driven society would work. It's not like _Cars_ where the main fun is seeing what kinds of gadgets anthro cars would come up with to survive. Most of the ponies have magic and just use that as a means to get around. The need for new technologies to make hooves more useful seems nonexistent. So yeah, the puns are about all they go for in creating a society. I suppose that's a shame really...

Eh. Well, it never crossed my mind to call this a well developed and story driven show. Episode ten for example, the ponies find these small little flying puffballs. They bring em to the town and everyone finds them adorable until Pinkie Pie sees them and goes "yuck. Now I need to go find a trombone." Was pretty easy to put that together: the puffballs are a type of infestation and they can easily be driven out through music. I didn't pick up on the Pied Piper thing until a youtube comment pointed it out, but the actual plot was pretty easy to see. But, seeing as it's a children's show, I let such predictability slide. 



> Like I said, I feel bad for throwing in the towel so early because pilots tend to be the worst the show has to offer (although that isn't saying that they are necessarily bad). I'm not particularly interested in becoming a fan, but I want to know what makes people so damn interested in the show, 'cause I'm just not seeing anything myself.


Hmm. Well, I do really like the animation style to the cartoon. For me, it's a nice selling point. Even though it's overly cute and dripping with pinks and pastels, I like it. I also like the voicework and general character direction of the show. It has a pretty high production value. Like...hmm. Compared to _Regular Show_ the voice work and animations are better. Part of enjoying a cartoon is the aesthetics. 

While the plots haven't been anything super special or ground breaking, the characters themselves are pretty fun. They are a tad one dimensional in that their personalities can be easily summed up with one word. Rarity is vain, Rainbow Dash is boastful, Apple Jack is stubborn, etc. But it's fun to watch them interact, and it's easy to pick favorites. I personally like Pinkie Pie because her randomness reminds me of 4chan and /b/, only you know, not horribly offensive or filled with trap porn.

I think a big part of the reason I like it, though, is that it's a children's show aimed at a younger audience than most cartoons I watch. The problems in the show are simple to solve, and it's nice looking at such a peaceful world where Twilight Sparkle's main research is on friendship. It's corny. It's vomit inducingly cute. But it's also a really nice break from the norm. It's a different style of comedy than _Spongebob Squarepants_ or _Adventure Time_, both of which feature some really fucked up shit on occasion. I don't mind the gross humor and crazy humor of each show. They can be fun. But, when Nick, CN, and CC show nothing but those kinds of cartoons, it's nice to have something different. 
*
TL;DR* I guess _MLP:FIM_ is a better form of reality escapism than any other cartoon I watch, and that's why I like it.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Eh. Well, it never crossed my mind to call this a well developed and story driven show. Episode ten for example, the ponies find these small little flying puffballs. They bring em to the town and everyone finds them adorable until Pinkie Pie sees them and goes "yuck. Now I need to go find a trombone." Was pretty easy to put that together: the puffballs are a type of infestation and they can easily be driven out through music. I didn't pick up on the Pied Piper thing until a youtube comment pointed it out, but the actual plot was pretty easy to see. But, seeing as it's a children's show, I let such predictability slide.


 
Since _Star Trek_ was mentioned, it's worth pointing out that that entire episode was an homage to "The Trouble with Tribbles."  Not even being Skullmiser here, there are a fair number of these.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ponycraft 2 Trailer

I think this trailer someone made is fantastic.  Starcraft 2 + Ponies = I don't even know, but it's awesome.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I was going to make a long post going over every point you made (and I did read your post in it's entirety, well done), but I'm just going to hit on your TL;DR for the sake of everyone here and to save myself some time and energy.


Conker said:


> *TL;DR* I guess _MLP:FIM_ is a better form of reality escapism than any other cartoon I watch, and that's why I like it.


Fair enough. I have my own little forms of escapism that I enjoy, and indeed that's why I'm here on FAF to begin with. I'll take your advice and skip 3 and go to 4... tomorrow, as of right now reality is at the door and I have things to attend to, like sleep. I might make a longer reply later, but for now, suffice it to say that I'll give it some more time and see where it takes me; just don't expect much.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have had a horrible blow to my manhood, and have found no other place to put it but here.

I was one of those, "Wow, furries are just plain fucking GAY" people when it came to the show. After a couple of hilarious image macros and such, I thought I better have to drench myself in internet yet again and watch some of it.

The animation is amazing; the fact that they did the whole thing in Flash so well makes the show a sort of showcase demo for any aspiring artists/animators. The show itself is not girly or frilly constantly, like I was expecting. Much of it is intelligent, both aware of itself in a humorous context and aware of the periphery demographic (who I think are actually the main demographic; don't quote me on this, but I think I heard the largest demographic is indeed 18-34 year-old males), and finally, pretty entertaining to watch. Many of the show's features are a little face-palmy in nature, like the puns and the songs (when they're not being self-parodic), but the majority of it is pretty good.

I'm going to sacrifice any masculinity I had left and say the design makes the ponies damn cute. Fluttershy has to take the honor of being the best, especially with her personality and voice. There were a couple times I just had to audibly emit an "AWWW" sound, like when she explained the silence game and made that <: D face, complete with party streamer sound effect.

In conclusion, I have sacrificed my shame upon the altar that is My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, a show that seems to be engineered by Satan's animator Laura Faust into taking the balls of every man and flaunting them like some sort of war trophy. In all seriousness, though, I'm glad I took a leap of faith and tried the show out with a completely open mind, and I almost take pride in the fact that I can admit to myself that I enjoy this show.

Also, cupcakes. If you didn't somewhat cringe, you're not a brony.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A thousand, long, slow sighs.

I went back and chose to watch Episode 6 out of curiosity. Then, I said, fuck it; yeah, I like the show. Everything Commie just said stands for me just as much, the soundtrack's ace, the animation's ace, and all of the points that would seem to be designed for kids all have this self-parodying flair that takes the piss out of itself. I love it.

God damn you CF. You did this to me. ;w;


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> A thousand, long, slow sighs.
> 
> I went back and chose to watch Episode 6 out of curiosity. Then, I said, fuck it; yeah, I like the show. Everything Commie just said stands for me just as much, the soundtrack's ace, the animation's ace, and all of the points that would seem to be designed for kids all have this self-parodying flair that takes the piss out of itself. I love it.
> 
> God damn you CF. You did this to me. ;w;


 
_One by one, one by one

_Earth will be renamed Equestria by 2013.


----------



## Tun (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Well, I just watched the pilot episode. 


... fuck, think I have to watch a few more <3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Hello, everybody.
I'm Cerbrus, and I got infected by the MLP virus, yesterday.

I understand now.


----------



## moriko (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

After watching the first 4 episodes (It was noted in one of these threads that the first two pilot ones aren't the best) I've decided I just can't watch the show any further unless I'm very bored and wanting to tear apart the obviousness and eye-rolling humor in the show. :\ It's cute to look at, but it's a bit much for me.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I thought the pilots were pretty good. Not the best, but "Over a barrel" was just bad. So bad.

And how can you guys _not_ like Twilight? She is the queen of adorkable, like when she pulled out a reference guide for _having a sleepover_? Such levels of adorkable could enslave the planet.  ;w;


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Is is just me, or do the ponies' hooves look like they are made of marshmallows? Ex. See avatar in previous post.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> I thought the pilots were pretty good. Not the best, but "Over a barrel" was just bad. So bad.
> 
> And how can you guys _not_ like Twilight? She is the queen of adorkable, like when she pulled out a reference guide for _having a sleepover_? Such levels of adorkable could enslave the planet.  ;w;


 
She's alright, I guess. I'm not too keen on that kind of thing. Now, Fluttershy is the cutest damn thing ever. Every single quiet "um" and "I'm sorry, but..." is cuter than a barrel of puppies. Remember her photo shoots where she tried to act assertive, but the photographer/fashion designer rejected them, making her produce more depressed poses and expressions which worked better? Remember the few times she would make these nervous smiles? Remember her "yay"s? All the times she's trying to get a point across but is ignored? I was AAAAWWWWing all the way through.

I have to say, Twilight was the cutest as a child. I wanted to punch those heartless bastard judges in the face.


----------



## cad (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Yeah me too. I thought, "LOL, I play Dead Sapce and  Silent Hill and Resident Evil. I watch zombie flicks for the zombies,  and doesn't afraid of the Crypt Keeper. I'll read this no problem."
> 
> And then I read it. My brain.
> I can't even watch "Griffin the Brush Off" anymore ;A;


  Am I being alone in thinking that that fan-fic wasn't as mentally  scarring as people make it out to be? I mean sure, I cringed at one of  the descriptions, but that's it. I honestly got much more scared at some  of the fan-art than the fan-fic itself. In fact, the fan-fic renewed my  interest in disturbing stuff such as creepypasta, and made me write a  fan-fic taking place after the events of Cupcakes.



8-bit said:


> I thought the pilots were pretty good. Not the best, but "Over a barrel" was just bad. So bad.
> 
> And how can you guys _not_ like Twilight? She is the queen of adorkable, like when she pulled out a reference guide for _having a sleepover_? Such levels of adorkable could enslave the planet.  ;w;


Sorry, but Fluttershy's heartmelting squeaking in the 1:st episode won my heart in a heartbeat.

Oh, and Vinyl Scratch, too. I love her design oh god so much.


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 11, where the ponies have to get rid of winter and allow in spring is just so mind blowing on so many levels. Like...just why? Does the planet not rotate around the sun or something? Do they manually do this with every season? Who says when the seasons need to come and go. They were always late before. Says who? What does this say about the animals? who need to be woken up and driven back from hibernation/migration? What does this say about the fucking atmosphere? 

SO MANY QUESTIONS WTF


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> I thought the pilots were pretty good. Not the best, but "Over a barrel" was just bad. So bad.
> 
> And how can you guys _not_ like Twilight? She is the queen of adorkable, like when she pulled out a reference guide for _having a sleepover_? Such levels of adorkable could enslave the planet.  ;w;


 
I like Twilight just not as much as the other five. When I first started watching, she was definitely at the top, but that dropped at some point and I just don't know when.



Conker said:


> Episode 11, where the ponies have to get rid of winter and allow in spring is just so mind blowing on so many levels. Like...just why? Does the planet not rotate around the sun or something? Do they manually do this with every season? Who says when the seasons need to come and go. They were always late before. Says who? What does this say about the animals? who need to be woken up and driven back from hibernation/migration? What does this say about the fucking atmosphere?
> 
> SO MANY QUESTIONS WTF



Magic bro.


----------



## cad (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Episode 11, where the ponies have to get rid of winter and allow in spring is just so mind blowing on so many levels. Like...just why? Does the planet not rotate around the sun or something? Do they manually do this with every season? Who says when the seasons need to come and go. They were always late before. Says who? What does this say about the animals? who need to be woken up and driven back from hibernation/migration? What does this say about the fucking atmosphere?
> 
> SO MANY QUESTIONS WTF


http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110319155005/mlpfanart/images/7/72/Fyre-flye.gif


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tun said:


> Well, I just watched the pilot episode.
> 
> 
> ... fuck, think I have to watch a few more <3





SIX said:


> A thousand, long, slow sighs.
> 
> I went back and  chose to watch Episode 6 out of curiosity. Then, I said, fuck it; yeah,  I like the show. Everything Commie just said stands for me just as  much, the soundtrack's ace, the animation's ace, and all of the points  that would seem to be designed for kids all have this self-parodying  flair that takes the piss out of itself. I love it.
> 
> God damn you CF. You did this to me. ;w;


 


CerbrusNL said:


> Hello, everybody.
> I'm Cerbrus, and I got infected by the MLP virus, yesterday.
> 
> I understand now.


 


Commiecomrade said:


> I have had a horrible blow to my manhood, and have found no other place to put it but here.
> 
> I  was one of those, "Wow, furries are just plain fucking GAY" people when  it came to the show. After a couple of hilarious image macros and such,  I thought I better have to drench myself in internet yet again and  watch some of it.
> 
> ...


  Jeez, since last time I checked this thread we gained four more bronies.



Commiecomrade said:


> _One by one, one by one
> 
> _Earth will be renamed Equestria by 2013.


 That would be funny if someone edited the wikipedia page on earth and put in, "Earth was renamed equestria in 2013 due the fact the number of 'my little pony: frienship is magic' fans increased to the point the petition to rename it passed unanimously".
:3


----------



## Sar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Xenke said:


> This seems to be the key question for every thread spawned with this topic.
> 
> 9/10, the answer is no.


 
I watched it. I have never been more confused by its popularity since.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> I watched it. I have never been more confused by its popularity since.


 Then you obviously haven't watched it enough.


----------



## Sar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Then you obviously haven't watched it enough.



I have watched plenty. I just simply wont like it.From what i have gathered through comments. It became popular through /co/ and hated by /b/.
It creates such controversy on youtube.

But the question still stands.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> Am I being alone in thinking that that fan-fic wasn't as mentally  scarring as people make it out to be? I mean sure, I cringed at one of  the descriptions, but that's it. I honestly got much more scared at some  of the fan-art than the fan-fic itself. In fact, the fan-fic renewed my  interest in disturbing stuff such as creepypasta, and made me write a  fan-fic taking place after the events of Cupcakes.


 
Eh, I guess some of us have better imaginations. Like, I didn't just _see_ the images of RD be vivisected, I _heard_ them. blech.

Also, I want links to that After-fic


----------



## cad (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Eh, I guess some of us have better imaginations. Like, I didn't just _see_ the images of RD be vivisected, I _heard_ them. blech.
> 
> Also, I want links to that After-fic


I'm not sure. I've actually visualised the encounter in there a lot of times and even had certain songs play in my head as RD was vivisected and PP going insane. I dunno, maybe I'm just more resilient.

If you're talking about the after-fic I'm writing, it's nowhere near done. It's based on the events after the events of _another _after-fic of Cupcakes. I have something else much more completed, though, taking place after the events of my after-fic based on that other after-fic (so that means: Cupcakes=after-fic=my after-fic=this), in which Twilight's going insane because of the events taking place in said after-fics, although inspiration for that fan-fic came from a image completely unrelated to Cupcakes; that story came to me after seeing a picture of Fluttershy hanged. I'm a bit stumped on that one too, though.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> I'm not sure. I've actually visualised the encounter in there a lot of times and even had certain songs play in my head as RD was vivisected and PP going insane. I dunno, maybe I'm just more resilient.
> 
> If you're talking about the after-fic I'm writing, it's nowhere near done. It's based on the events after the events of _another _after-fic of Cupcakes. I have something else much more completed, though, taking place after the events of my after-fic based on that other after-fic (so that means: Cupcakes=after-fic=my after-fic=this), in which Twilight's going insane because of the events taking place in said after-fics. I'm a bit stumped on that one too, though.


 
The first time I read cupcakes, there was no music in my head. There's always music in my head when I read stories, dependeing on the tone of said story. Then whe I read it a second time, "Lapis Philosophorum" played in my head. Thanks Srg. Sprinkle, you've ruined FMA for me too. ;w;



And that fic sounds p complicated.


----------



## Sar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I will watch some more to see why... this better be worthwhile stopping itunes for or im gonna be pretty mad.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I haven't watched all of the episodes, but is there something wrong with me for not thinking much of Rarity? She's pretty and I ADORE how her tail twists, but as a main character, all she seems to do is be there to compliment her way out of trouble/ clash with Applejack.
I have nothing against the character, but there just doesn't seem to be much there...

Or maybe it's just me.
I'M SORRY, I LOVE PINKIE PIE THOUGH, PLEASE DON'T HATE ME ;^;


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I was really sick Tuesday, so I watched the first episode of My Little Pony cuz I didn't feel like moving.

And I liked it.

So I watched the next four episodes.

It's so fucking CUTE I loved it ffffff

AppleJack is my fav c:


----------



## Azure (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's cute, but the whole brony thing goes a bit far. I can enjoy television without having to be obsessed with it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nightfire Tiger said:


> I was really sick Tuesday, so I watched the first episode of My Little Pony cuz I didn't feel like moving.
> 
> And I liked it.
> 
> ...



APPLEJACK IS MY FAVOURITE, TOO. <3
Do you feel better now?



Azure said:


> It's cute, but the whole brony thing goes a bit far. I can enjoy television without having to be obsessed with it.



I imagine it's either:

1. Everyone pretending to be -crazy- about it, because PINKIE PIE SUGAR
2. Everyone is genuinely SoHappy over having a good cartoon to watch for once, and can't help themselves
3. There haven't been any decent memes for a while.


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Magic bro.


 But see, that's the thing. It isn't magic in that episode. The tradition is to not use magic at all when making winter go away. They physically do all of it.


----------



## Azure (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Pinkie Pie isn't even the best pony. Sheesh. But the other two reasons are just as plausible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> 1. Everyone pretending to be -crazy- about it, because PINKIE PIE SUGAR
> 2. Everyone is genuinely SoHappy over having a good cartoon to watch for once, and can't help themselves
> 3. There haven't been any decent memes for a while.


 It's number two, most cartoons lately have been utter shit.


Harebelle said:


> Or maybe it's just me.
> I'M SORRY, I LOVE PINKIE PIE THOUGH, PLEASE DON'T HATE ME ;^;


 I don't hate you.
No hate allowed in this thread :3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> APPLEJACK IS MY FAVOURITE, TOO. <3
> Do you feel better now?


 
I do, thanks for asking! :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm still no fan of the show, but the youtube mashups are epic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJfZTr8zMsc&feature=share

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKmZFPvs-zw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtsGLSZ1XtI&feature=related


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> I will watch some more to see why... this better be worthwhile stopping itunes for or im gonna be pretty mad.


 
You can't enjoy it with that attitude. I thought it was meh for the first two episodes, but when I got up to leave, I decided to watch just one more. It all went downhill from there.

Also, thank you, poster above me. I didn't have the courage to say I liked the YTP's.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fa should have a banner with fender and rednef as ponies :3


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Fa should have a banner with fender and rednef as ponies :3


 Where's the "Not This" button?

Still giving it a try (watching Episode 4 on and off right now), but it's only just OK.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> Where's the "Not This" button?
> 
> Still giving it a try (watching Episode 4 on and off right now), but it's only just OK.


 
Seems lie "this"ing this post causes issues, I got a "you are not allowed" message.

Also seems like everybody says "Did you even watch the show?", then they say that a person who doesn't like it is either a hater or "resistant" as if it was some kind of magic.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Satellite One said:


> Seems lie "this"ing this post causes issues, I got a "you are not allowed" message.
> 
> Also seems like everybody says "Did you even watch the show?", then they say that a person who doesn't like it is either a hater or "resistant" *as if it was some kind of magic.*




I don't think you see what you did there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Satellite One said:


> Seems lie "this"ing this post causes issues, I got a "you are not allowed" message.
> 
> Also seems like everybody says "Did you even watch the show?", then they say that a person who doesn't like it is either a hater or "resistant" as if it was some kind of magic.


 My response:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/Destroyan/Ponies/ilvr7b.jpg


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Satellite One said:


> Seems lie "this"ing this post causes issues, I got a "you are not allowed" message.
> 
> Also seems like everybody says "Did you even watch the show?", then they say that a person who doesn't like it is either a hater or "resistant" as if it was some kind of magic.


 I think the system is trolling us because it likes MLP too. We're doomed! :V

And someone doesn't like what I like?! OMGBBQWTF Y U NO LEIK? HATER! >:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I think the system is trolling us because it likes MLP too. We're doomed! :V


 Even VBulletin is a brony.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Dear Princess Celestia,

Today I learned My Little Pony addiction is like forum AIDS. Once someone proposisitions you with it, you're stuck with it forever.:V

And I _still_ don't see what the big deal is, and I gave it an honest to god chance. I want my three hours of my life back CannonFodder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Browder said:


> I want my three hours of my life back CannonFodder.


Never!


----------



## Lobar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> I thought the pilots were pretty good. Not the best, but "Over a barrel" was just bad. So bad.


 
You're nuts, "Over a Barrel" was great.  Fuck yeah _Blazing Saddles_ references.



Conker said:


> Episode 11, where the ponies have to get rid of winter and allow in spring is just so mind blowing on so many levels. Like...just why? Does the planet not rotate around the sun or something? Do they manually do this with every season? Who says when the seasons need to come and go. They were always late before. Says who? What does this say about the animals? who need to be woken up and driven back from hibernation/migration? What does this say about the fucking atmosphere?
> 
> SO MANY QUESTIONS WTF


 
No, the sun is under the control of Princess Celestia, while the other aspects of the weather are controlled by the pegasus ponies of Cloudsdale, yes, every season, they need to change the seasons to sustain their agriculture, the other animals of Ponyville and other pony settlements are at least partially dependent on the ponies for their survival, and Equestria is likely a self-contained realm on its own plane of existence.

Yes, they thought this through.  And even if they hadn't that catchy damn song alone would justify it all anyways.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

See, I like analysing how aspects of video game/ movie etc. worlds work, but my brother just says it's a stupid waste of time.
Which I guess it kind of is, because wondering how villagers live on a daily basis without there being access to half of the island and so on doesn't really have an answer.
...

But these are so interesting! D:


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> No, the sun is under the control of Princess Celestia, while the other aspects of the weather are controlled by the pegasus ponies of Cloudsdale, yes, every season, they need to change the seasons to sustain their agriculture, the other animals of Ponyville and other pony settlements are at least partially dependent on the ponies for their survival, and Equestria is likely a self-contained realm on its own plane of existence.
> 
> Yes, they thought this through.  And even if they hadn't that catchy damn song alone would justify it all anyways.


 Indeed, the song was...fun.

But they dont' really NEED to change the seasons to sustain their agriculture. There are places on Earth that have very fixed climates that still manage to grow food and live. Obviously, with our current industrialization, things work a bit differently, but it's still the same idea.

The idea that one pony alone can control the sun is also extremely frightening. 

The way I figured it, the planet they live on has a vertical axis and not one at an angle like Earth's. The planet is also probably more circular than Earth. Close to a perfect circle. This would mean that the poles are really cold and the middle of the planet is really hot. But, between those areas would be habitable. So, they get the snow from the poles when they bring in winter, and they get rid of it when they throw out winter. 

The clouds don't act like our clouds, in that they seem to have physical properties. The ponies push them, and Rainbowdash sleeps on them. I'm not sure what they are made out of, or how moving them away or to a place would alter the temperature like it does in the show. More clouds = more greenhouse gasses. Cloudier days during the winter actually warm the whether up, since the hold in the heat better. So, why would moving these clouds away heat the place up? Unless the atmosphere of this planet is extremely thin. 

Though, if the planet is dependent upon a sentient species to control the whether, then evolution clearly doesn't apply to it.


----------



## Riley (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> clouds and pegasi


 Faust stated that when she was thinking up ideas for the show, she just kind of gave every sub-species of pony an arbitrary amount of magic that manifests in different ways.  Thus a pegasus can interact with the clouds/weather as if it had physical properties.


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Faust stated that when she was thinking up ideas for the show, she just kind of gave every sub-species of pony an arbitrary amount of magic that manifests in different ways.  Thus a pegasus can interact with the clouds/weather as if it had physical properties.


 Hmm. Okay. I still don't have an answer to the question about the atmosphere though. Moving the clouds out of the way wouldn't make the planet warmer, let alone warm enough to start quickly melting the snow. 

So, the clouds must still be different from our clouds, or at least, the atmosphere must still be really different from ours. 

Are these questions answered in a later episode? I'm only up to 11.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> See, I like analysing how aspects of video game/ movie etc. worlds work, but my brother just says it's a stupid waste of time.
> Which I guess it kind of is, because wondering how villagers live on a daily basis without there being access to half of the island and so on doesn't really have an answer.


 
That's a critical aspect of making a show engaging, I think, is for there to obviously be a concrete method in the background as to how everything works.  When the writers just play it by ear, it ends up showing through forgotten phlebotinum and other continuity errors that make the brain stop engaging the show on that level because there's obviously nothing there.



Conker said:


> Indeed, the song was...fun.
> 
> But they dont' really NEED to change the seasons to sustain their agriculture. There are places on Earth that have very fixed climates that still manage to grow food and live. Obviously, with our current industrialization, things work a bit differently, but it's still the same idea.
> 
> ...


 
If not just agriculture, there's probably plenty of other ways to rationalize maintaining a seasonal cycle.

Celestia is both unicorn and pegasus, which is basically like the Super Saiyan of ponies.  Controlling the sun is way out of anyone else's league (except maybe Luna).

Snow is made in Cloudsdale, and clouds are only corporeal for pegasus ponies.  Ep 14, "Sonic Rainboom", primarily takes place in Cloudsdale so they go into it a bit.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Indeed, the song was...fun.
> 
> But they dont' really NEED to change the seasons to sustain their agriculture. There are places on Earth that have very fixed climates that still manage to grow food and live. Obviously, with our current industrialization, things work a bit differently, but it's still the same idea.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't like "magic" as a catch-all answer, you can always go with dark matter.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Wasn't there a pony physics presentation somewhere?


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Celestia is both unicorn and pegasus, which is basically like the Super Saiyan of ponies.  Controlling the sun is way out of anyone else's league (except maybe Luna).
> 
> Snow is made in Cloudsdale, and clouds are only corporeal for pegasus ponies.  Ep 14, "Sonic Rainboom", primarily takes place in Cloudsdale so they go into it a bit.


 Celestia is OVER 9000! 

Alright. I guess I'll contimplate this further when I'm done with the show. See what other questions are answered. I do like that there is some kind of continuity and reasoning behind how it all works, though I'm not really a fan of "magic" as a cop out answer.

I mean, the fact that anyone needs to control the sun is kind of odd. If that's needed for their survival anyways. If not and it's just a Celestia thing, how was it prior to her existence and what will things be like after she dies? I'm assuming she isn't immortal, just long lived. 


Commiecomrade said:


> If you don't like "magic" as a catch-all answer, you can always go with dark matter.


 FUCK YES

Actually, if magic is part of an uknown dimension, and gravity is such a week force because it has to span all dimensions, even the ones we cannot see, then perhaps there's an answer there. Gravity is different due to magic, which helps with planet rotation or sun or something. I dunno. I'm sure a model could be devised that makes it all work :3


ArielMT said:


> Wasn't there a pony physics presentation somewhere?


 Yes. The content is amusing but the presentation is shitty as all hell.


Also, episode 12 was bad. :[


----------



## Lobar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

12 just kicks off the subplot, really.



edit: vvvv Worse than "Owl's Well That Ends Well"? Really?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Also, episode 12 was bad. :[


 
"Call of the Cutie"?  Worst of the season.  My face when watching it is the same as Berry Punch's (OPPP's).


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> 12 just kicks off the subplot, really.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: vvvv Worse than "Owl's Well That Ends Well"? Really?


 Owls Well that Ends Well is one of my favorites actually. But Spike is one of my favorite characters in the show, so it was nice to see an episode devoted to him. Call of the Cutie easily takes the cake for the worst episode that I've seen so far.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Worse than "Owl's Well That Ends Well"? Really?



Not by much, but yes.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Owls Well that Ends Well is one of my favorites actually. But Spike is one of my favorite characters in the show, so it was nice to see an episode devoted to him. Call of the Cutie easily takes the cake for the worst episode that I've seen so far.


 
Weird, almost everyone hates Owl's Well.  It was a bottle episode to save on budget and it showed.  It was the first episode I ever watched and I almost didn't give the show another chance over it.


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Weird, almost everyone hates Owl's Well.  It was a bottle episode to save on budget and it showed.  It was the first episode I ever watched and I almost didn't give the show another chance over it.


 What do you mean by "bottle episode?" 

Well, like I said, I'm a huge fan of Spike so that was a big selling point for me. Overall, I thought it was just a really funny episode. It sort of deviates away from the _MLP:FIM_ theme and goes towards more traditional cartoon humor. The early conversation between the Owl and Spike, for example, was something I've seen before in other cartoons. 

"I'm Spike, what's your name?"
"Who?"
"Spike."
"Who?"
"SPIKE FSOIGUPOSIRJTS >:["

And I liked how Spike decided he needed to frame the owl to get rid of it, and when he did so, he dressed up as some evil character with an evil laugh. It was just silly. 

Not to mention, Pinkie Pie had that awesome joke of "Someone Spiked the punch!" when they found Spike sleeping in it. I rolled with laughter there. A booze joke on a kid's show. Awesome. 

It was also interesting to see how...I guess small Spike's world is. He basically has nothing but Twilight Sparkle, so when he thought she didn't love him anymore, he was left with nothing. That was actually kind of creepy, specially seeing as he kinda plays the "slave" role to her  I mean, he's a baby dragon and is doing all sorts of manual labor for her. Not sure how that ended up happening, ya know? All the other dragons they see are adults and don't act like they played assistant to a damn pony...

Perhaps the only part I didn't like about that episode was the very end when everyone was apologizing for being stupid. I don't really think Twilight Sparkle needed to. All the problems of the episode were clearly labeled on Spike's sudden bout of paranoia. But it was kind of...plausible in that he really has no one but Twilight Sparkle. Poor bastard :[ 

So yeah, one of my favorites. Probably goes "Winter Wrap Up" then "Owl's Well that Ends Well" then whatever episode ten and four are called. All the others sort of blend together. "Winter Wrap Up" had a lot of awesome Spike moments, and some nice Pinkie Pie ones to.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> What do you mean by "bottle episode?"
> 
> Well, like I said, I'm a huge fan of Spike so that was a big selling point for me. Overall, I thought it was just a really funny episode. It sort of deviates away from the _MLP:FIM_ theme and goes towards more traditional cartoon humor. The early conversation between the Owl and Spike, for example, was something I've seen before in other cartoons.
> 
> ...


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottle_episode



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The term bottle episode is used in episodic television to refer to episodes which are produced using the least money, and restricted in their scope to use as few new - or no - non-regular cast members, effects and sets as possible. Most bottle episodes are shot on sets already built for other episodes, frequently the main interior sets for a series, and they consist largely of dialogue or scenes for which no special preparations are needed.



I find Spike to be the dullest character, he's just sort of a butt monkey.  But I guess part of what makes it a great show is that it has such diverse appeal that every character is someone's favorite.

Twilight Sparkle and Spike's past connection is partially revealed in a flashback in another episode, "The Cutie Mark Chronicles".


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Weird, almost everyone hates Owl's Well.  It was a bottle episode to save on budget and it showed.  It was the first episode I ever watched and I almost didn't give the show another chance over it.


 
I disagree.  The honor of bottle episode goes to "Look before You Sleep": Twilight Sparkle, Apple Jack, Rarity, some generic background ponies, and that's it.  Not even Spike is there, excused away in a one-liner when AJ asks.  For scenery, not much more than the library and a park apparently behind it.


----------



## Clockmagic (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> It was also interesting to see how...I guess small Spike's world is. He basically has nothing but Twilight Sparkle, so when he thought she didn't love him anymore, he was left with nothing. That was actually kind of creepy, specially seeing as he kinda plays the "slave" role to her  I mean, he's a baby dragon and is doing all sorts of manual labor for her. Not sure how that ended up happening, ya know? All the other dragons they see are adults and don't act like they played assistant to a damn pony...



Only episode that I ever saw, but I think answers this. The Purple pony hatched the dragon as an entry assignment to get into a sort of school/university. So I guess he belongs to her and needs to be kept busy or else will become a ruthless dragon as well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Clockmagic said:


> Only episode that I ever saw, but I think answers this. The Purple pony hatched the dragon as an entry assignment to get into a sort of school/university. So I guess he belongs to her and needs to be kept busy or else will become a ruthless dragon as well.


 I'm pretty sure that's not it.


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Are these questions answered in a later episode? I'm only up to 11.


Looking at the episodes list, get ready for finding out what the ass tattoos are all about, how they change summer into autumn, delving deeper into the pool of "ohfuckwhat" that is Pinkie, an actual acknowledgement of the clouds thing, and the continuation of the Grand Galloping Gala plotline that first showed up way back in episode 3.

But all in all, it's the "magical land of Equestria," ruled by a sun goddess.  Not too many real world physics going on.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Looking at the episodes list, get ready for finding out what the ass tattoos are all about, how they change summer into autumn, delving deeper into the pool of "ohfuckwhat" that is Pinkie, an actual acknowledgement of the clouds thing, and the continuation of the Grand Galloping Gala plotline that first showed up way back in episode 3.
> 
> But all in all, it's the "magical land of Equestria," ruled by a sun goddess.  Not too many real world physics going on.


 
In fact, the physics of the show were called into question with this hilarious presentation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muVfidujxRg

(Sorry if this was here before; I'm not sure where I found it)


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I watched to 8 now. Cant be bothered watching anymore. iTunes is back on.

I cannot see where the obsession is from but it is the only thing of intrest on youtube. Therefore, im not sold on MLP :zzz


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> I watched to 8 now. Cant be bothered watching anymore. iTunes is back on.
> 
> I cannot see where the obsession is from but it is the only thing of intrest on youtube. Therefore, im not sold on MLP :zzz


 Well it's not a must to like that show. I guess not all can be assimilated


----------



## Conker (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Looking at the episodes list, get ready for finding out what the ass tattoos are all about, how they change summer into autumn, delving deeper into the pool of "ohfuckwhat" that is Pinkie, an actual acknowledgement of the clouds thing, and the continuation of the Grand Galloping Gala plotline that first showed up way back in episode 3.
> 
> But all in all, it's the "magical land of Equestria," ruled by a sun goddess.  Not too many real world physics going on.


 Looking forward to it. Though episode 12, with the cutie marks, was pretty lame, as I stated in a few posts before  

I suppose. I still don't like that magic is the catch all answer :[ But, it's a show about talking ponies so...

I don't think the episodes labeled as "bottle episodes" are bad, or why that would make them inherently bad. I thought the sleepover episode was pretty funny. I enjoyed the naivety of Twilight Sparkle in that one. I mean, she has a book on sleepovers x3 Plus, seeing Rarity and AppleJack argue back and forth was quite funny. The ghost story part especially had me laughing pretty hard.


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well it's not a must to like that show. I guess not all can be assimilated


 At least i tried, unlike many /b/tards. *shrugs*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> At least i tried, unlike many /b/tards. *shrugs*


 Well if it's not your cup of tea, then it's not your cup of tea.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not it.


 
Twilight Sparkle is a magic user... Spike is her "familiar".


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Looking at the episodes list, get ready for finding out what the ass tattoos are all about, how they change summer into autumn, delving deeper into the pool of "ohfuckwhat" that is Pinkie, an actual acknowledgement of the clouds thing, and the continuation of the Grand Galloping Gala plotline that first showed up way back in episode 3.
> 
> But all in all, it's the "magical land of Equestria," ruled by a sun goddess.  Not too many real world physics going on.


 
Also, don't forget the epic foreshadowing in the last segment of "Friendship is Magic Part I" which was repeated in the "previously" segment of "Friendship is Magic Part II": Twilight Sparkle's remark, "All the ponies in this town are _crazy!_"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Twilight Sparkle is a magic user... Spike is her "familiar".


 Ah, got it.
That's one awesome familiar.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Ah, got it.
> *That's one awesome familiar.*


 
Yeah... just think what he'll be like when he grows up.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> At least i tried, unlike many /b/tards. *shrugs*


 At least you're mature about it, and for that, I thank you.


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

'Sonic Rainboom' was a fun episode.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Spike is great in any crossover like pictures. Everyone else put in crossovers just feel forced.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Dunno. I mean, I watched it and it was kind of cute. But I wouldn't draw fanart of it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Yeah... just think what he'll be like when he grows up.


 Wasn't there a dragon in the pilot that wasn't crazy unlike the one that was taking a nap?


----------



## Conker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Wasn't there a dragon in the pilot that wasn't crazy unlike the one that was taking a nap?


 Yeah, but he was more of a sea monster than a dragon. He was also extremely annoying and had a pedo mustache.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> 'Sonic Rainboom' was a fun episode.


 
yaaaayyyyy


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> At least you're mature about it, and for that, I thank you.


 I try.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I just watched episode 16 (the pegasus contest) and I have a lot more love for Rarity than I did a few episodes back. She is an actual nice friend to the others (making them those beautiful gowns...) and as someone said in Youtube comments: for a prissy rich girl to NOT be a bitch is a...RARIT--_cough_


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I just watched episode 16 (the pegasus contest) and I have a lot more love for Rarity than I did a few episodes back. She is an actual nice friend to the others (making them those beautiful gowns...) and as someone said in Youtube comments: for a prissy rich girl to NOT be a bitch is a...RARIT--_cough_


 
My dear god, you're one of THEM now D:


----------



## Deo (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This image is pretty much the summation of my feelings on the cartoon. 






I avoided it for a while. Finally I was convinced by a friend to watch  it. And I'd like to say I'm a pretty open minded person, so I did (with  much bitching and moaning). And the first episode I watched (can't  recall which one) I didn't like, but my friend and I watched another.  And I was sold. Up the river.

Rainbow Dash is my favorite.
So much so that it is ridiculous.


----------



## Deo (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm honestly tempted to do fanart of it, but I have too much pride.
So I would totally make a separate account to hide my connection wit MLP: FiM


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> I'm honestly tempted to do fanart of it, but I have too much pride.
> So I would totally make a separate account to hide my connection wit MLP: FiM


Never hide your pony love!



Thatch said:


> My dear god, you're one of THEM now D:



ISN'T MY AVATAR PRETTY? :3c


----------



## Ta5tele55 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

RULE 34 RULE 34


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The first forty seconds of this episode have the _cutest _Fluttershy moment ever.
Anyone doubting the show, just listen to her little attempts at cheering and feel your heart melt.


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> The first forty seconds of this episode have the _cutest _Fluttershy moment ever.
> Anyone doubting the show, just listen to her little attempts at cheering and feel your heart melt.


 
Not quite. The _last_ few moments of that episode are even cuter.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Not quite. The _last_ few moments of that episode are even cuter.


 
"OHMYGOSHOHMYGOSH--"

Rainbow Dashfaget detected.
I like how many times Derpy Hooves in this episode.


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> "OHMYGOSHOHMYGOSH--"
> 
> Rainbow Dashfaget detected.
> I like how many times Derpy Hooves in this episode.


 
Well that moment's pretty cute, and I'm a Dashfaget for sure, but I'm talking about Fluttershy's cheering. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Well that moment's pretty cute, and I'm a Dashfaget for sure, but I'm talking about Fluttershy's cheering. :3


 
Oh right, it was sweet. But she's more darling being shy and talking to her animal friends. <3


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> ISN'T MY AVATAR PRETTY? :3c


 
Is it my fault? What did I do wrong? 

Whyyyyyy D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> This image is pretty much the summation of my feelings on the cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg! Even deo likes the show?!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nightfire Tiger said:


>


 Most people can't, only a small percentage of people are immune from it though.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nightfire Tiger said:


>


 
Background on my smart phone. 

True story.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Background on my smart phone.
> 
> True story.


 
You're gonna want to re-do that, I had to change the picture file a bit. There was a typo; It said "FROM THE THE PONIES" instead of "FROM THE PONIES" |D; Smrt tiger is smrt.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

EVERYONE: Post favorite episodes and why!

Mine is StareMaster because it has the highest Fluttershy/No Fluttershy ratio.


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

16 because 'ohmygoshohmygoshohmygoshohmygoshohmygossshh-!'

I accidentally a Dash fanboy. I'M NOT USED TO CARING THIS MUCH ABOUT THINGS
My priiiide ;w;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I wish I could grab some episodes of MLP with captioning, now. :[

/left out. :v


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> EVERYONE: *Post favorite episodes and why!*


 
Episode 23:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EISIh7wEGz0&feature=related

Why?  Not only does it tie in with the "Sonic Rainboom" episode, but we get to see how all the ponies got their cutie marks, and how it was all because of Rainbow Dash... the whole "we were connected even before we all knew each other" aspect gave the whole series a cohesive history.  Pretty much the same sense I got from the series "Connections" in relation to how nothing ever really happens in a vacuum.  So many times in an animated series, each episode is like its own microcosm, no connection to anything that happened before.  The very fact we heard mention in "Sonic Rainboom" about Rainbow Dash being the only pony to ever perform the maneuver, and her mentioning it was long ago... then we actually have an episode in which we find out all about that past... well, it's a rare thing in a cartoon.

Edit:  Episode 26 also had this aspect, to a degree... also a very good episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Gibby said:


> I wish I could grab some episodes of MLP with captioning, now. :[
> 
> /left out. :v


 *triple edit*
You can search the youtube video of mlp that have captioning by going filter > CC (closed caption)


----------



## Deo (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fuck it. I need to start practicing how to lay out a comic, and the Pony style is simple and easy to draw. 
Bronies, help me lay a plot for a web comic. GO GO GO!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

25 Party of One. Pinkie Pie that's why.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Fuck it. I need to start practicing how to lay out a comic, and the Pony style is simple and easy to draw.
> Bronies, help me lay a plot for a web comic. GO GO GO!


 Doctor whooves, do it!

_~My little time lord, my little time lord.
I used to wonder what adventure could be.
Until you shared T.A.R.D.I.S. with me.~_


----------



## Deo (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I should clarify, I thought I had already made myself clear, I'm a dashfaggot. Whatever the hell abomination of a comic I'm drawing is starring Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Fuck it. I need to start practicing how to lay out a comic, and the Pony style is simple and easy to draw.
> *Bronies, help me lay a plot for a web comic. GO GO GO!*


 
Need to know who the characters are first.  Most of my characters came first, only then did I know what "plots" they'd fit into.

Edit:



Deo said:


> I should clarify, I thought I had already made myself clear, I'm a dashfaggot. Whatever the hell abomination of a comic I'm drawing *is starring Rainbow Dash*.


 
Okay... hmmm... oh, how about this?  "Rainbow Dash in Wonderland!"


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My fav episode I think is "Feeling Pinkie Keen". Poor Twilight :c


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Doctor whooves, do it!
> 
> _~My little time lord, my little time lord.
> I used to wonder what adventure could be.
> Until you shared T.A.R.D.I.S. with me.~_


 Please God no. This would be worse than the transition from Eccleston to Tenant. Or from Tenant to Smith. >.>


----------



## Deo (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yeah I really don't want to bastardize two television shows at once. One at a time is my limit. No Dr. Who.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fans, you ever heard the Ponybeat stuff they have on Youtube? If you thought the original songs from the show are good, these will not leave your head. I couldn't stop until I had both learned by ear on piano.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NLdJY2CzZ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9HCa5NSKvU

Second gets so much better in the second half.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> EVERYONE: Post favorite episodes and why!
> 
> Mine is StareMaster because it has the highest Fluttershy/No Fluttershy ratio.


 
Bird in the Hoof, because of the crazy hijinxs.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Bird in the Hoof, because of the crazy hijinxs.


 
That was a fun episode.


----------



## Tun (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I was just watching episode 4 last night, tired as fuck, and couldn't stop giggling at the jokes.

Now I love this show.


----------



## Conker (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 13 was interesting. So they bring in fall with a race to make all the leaves fall. Cool. So, who makes the leaves change color? I'm guessing that's done by the ponies as well. If it isn't, then why can't they just let them fucking fall on their own >:[

And who does all the raking? That's the main question. 

Also, Twilight Sparkle's racing number was 42 which was just all kinds of awesome. And Pinkie Pie is insane. Also, apparently they eat hotdogs. No wonder we haven't seen any pigs.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 13 was best and first episode i saw of it.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Christ, I need to watch a few more episodes. I feel left out.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Flatline said:


> Christ, I need to watch a few more episodes. I feel left out.


 All are on YouTube. (and there are extremely high quality... er... shared files of the episodes) .

On a random, thread restarting note, I loved the Party of One episode. Laughed so hard at the Applejack/PinkiePie staredown and the part where Pinkie is sprayed upon by Rarity and doesn't flinch at all.


----------



## BRN (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Watched them all, now to watch them all again. Life of a furry!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Watched them all, now to watch them all again. Life of a furry!


Soon you'll notice watching the season a week.
I decided to watch the season again after a while since i last did it


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Was up till 1:30am last night watching a few episodes. I can't decide if I like Applejack or Rainbow Dash better :c


----------



## Jesie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'VE WATCHED THIS SHOW AND I HATE THIS SHOW SUCK MY DICK.
EVEN MY BOYFRIEND IS A BRONIE.
HE IS A 26 YEAR OLD BLACK MALE.
THE FUCK MAN. THE FUCK.



It's just like that time when the Control Point boys started playing that music game and no matter how many times they attempted to convert me they could not.

DOWN WITH THE PONIES. SOMEONE, _JOIN ME!_


Also,

Deo! You're going to art school! Why would you sully all your art learning to make a _*Pony Comic?*_


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jesie said:


> EVEN MY BOYFRIEND IS A BRONIE.
> HE IS A 26 YEAR OLD BLACK MALE.
> THE FUCK MAN. THE FUCK.


 
I think we all know what that means...

He's one cool guy.

8)


----------



## cad (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Fans, you ever heard the Ponybeat stuff they have on Youtube? If you thought the original songs from the show are good, these will not leave your head. I couldn't stop until I had both learned by ear on piano.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NLdJY2CzZ8
> 
> ...


There's so much awesome pony music out there that it's hard to keep track on all of them. One of my favourites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-qJZFxXGKI

I've got way too much pony in my head. Just today I saved I think about 50 different images of pony. My image folder of pony is over 100 megs.


----------



## Jaguar Janks (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jesie said:


> I'VE WATCHED THIS SHOW AND I HATE THIS SHOW SUCK MY DICK.
> EVEN MY BOYFRIEND IS A BRONIE.
> HE IS A 26 YEAR OLD BLACK MALE.
> THE FUCK MAN. THE FUCK.
> ...


 
Haha!  You're damn right that I like the show.  =3  *mugs*

I clearly remember someone laughing with me as we watched more than a few episodes.  So it isn't all that bad.  =>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> I've got way too much pony in my head. Just today I saved I think about 50 different images of pony. My image folder of pony is over 100 megs.



 Mine is 1.54 gigs. 3,272 files. Though I cheated because the vast majority was from one download.

Thanks for the song, btw. Sounds like a less violent Noisekick.


----------



## Shico (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think people like MLP so much because it sounds so "OMG horrible" ...but it's not.

I first watched it for the nostagia value and was shocked to find myself LOVING it (Note: I started with "Bridle Gossip" and the one with the "para-sprites" which were both great episdoes) do I think it's the greatest show ever, no, but it was way better than I thought it would be and so it like got an extra "boost" when it came to ranking.


----------



## kashaki (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The Stages of Brony Acceptance.

1. Curiosity "Might as well see what all the fuss is about."
2. Denial "I guess its alright"
3. Anger "Why am I liking this so much"
4. Acceptance "You know what. Its a good show"
5. OMG PONIES! "PONIES!!!"


----------



## Shico (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



kashaki said:


> The Stages of Brony Acceptance.
> 
> 1. Curiosity "Might as well see what all the fuss is about."
> 2. Denial "I guess its alright"
> ...


 
....The same can be applied to anime geeks and yaoi *cough*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You know, somehow the art style seems to be a whole other thing in itself.

I vote for a pony genre of art.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> I should clarify, I thought I had already made myself clear, I'm a dashfaggot. Whatever the hell abomination of a comic I'm drawing is starring Rainbow Dash.



Deo...I'M A DASHFAGGOT TOO XD  Check out the desktop thread, you will see XD

Hows this for a comic idea.  RD travels to the magical land of real life, and meets some Bronies (namely you, me, Ariel and Harebelle, possibly others depending on how many bronies are in this thread).  They of course seeing Rainbow Dash immediatly pretty much do what twelve year old girls do when they see Justin Beiber.  RD is like "oookay, this is wierd I'm out", she then Sonic Rainbooms out making the Bronie's heads explode from it's awesomness.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I still like "Rainbow Dash in Wonderland"...


----------



## Shico (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> I should clarify, I thought I had already made myself clear, I'm a dashfaggot. Whatever the hell abomination of a comic I'm drawing is starring Rainbow Dash.



Holy fuck...Deo+MLP I must see this >:B
If it's made link me now, if it's not then hurry up and draw! My brain will asplode upon seeing.


----------



## cad (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> I still like "Rainbow Dash in Wonderland"...


I'd think "Fluttershy in Wonderland" would be much more fitting.


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Hows this for a comic idea.  RD travels to the magical land of real life, and meets some Bronies (namely you, me, Ariel and Harebelle, possibly others depending on how many bronies are in this thread).  They of course seeing Rainbow Dash immediatly pretty much do what twelve year old girls do when they see Justin Beiber.  RD is like "oookay, this is wierd I'm out", she then Sonic Rainbooms out making the Bronie's heads explode from it's awesomness.


 
Tomias go to bed


----------



## Conker (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

After I watch episodes of _MLP:FiM_ I usually look at a few of the comments for lulz. One of them mentioned the old MLP and Rainbowdash, so I took to looking up a video of that.

HOLY FUCKING GOD

The old ponies were so fucking ugly looking! How was this ever a thing before Faust got a hold of it? The old shit is just so...bad in quality. Those ponies were horrid.


----------



## Deo (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> I'd think "Fluttershy in Wonderland" would be much more fitting.


 I like the idea of Fluttershy in wonderland.

Caterpillar = Spike
Mad Hatter = Pinky
March Hare = Rainbow Dash
Queen of hearts = Princess Celestia (I'll send that bitch *TO THE MOON!* ... I mean OFF WITH HER HEAD!)
White rabbit = Rarity
Cheshire cat = Twilight Sparkle
Tweedle dee and tweedle dum- Scootaloo and Applebloom

I may switch Rainbow Dash and Twilight sparkle. And who should Applejack be?
But then it would be Fluttershy centric. Hmmmm. I do not know if want. Rainbow dasssh faggot to the MAX!


----------



## Lobar (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> I like the idea of Fluttershy in wonderland.
> 
> Caterpillar = Spike
> Mad Hatter = Pinky
> ...


 
You could make Fluttershy the White Rabbit too (see beginning of Bird in the Hoof), and then Rarity would make a decent Alice, or you could make Rarity the Hatter and Pinkie the March Hare if you want to free up RBD to be Alice.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



kashaki said:


> The Stages of Brony Acceptance.
> 
> 1. Curiosity "Might as well see what all the fuss is about."
> 2. Denial "I guess its alright"
> ...


 
This is exactly what happened to me.

Wow, this thread has grown like crazy in the few days that I've been away.

I actually went back and was looking at the list of episodes, and then realized that I had accidentally skipped episode 8! Yay, more ponies!

EDIT: Twilight is sooo adorkable!

"We're giving each other makeovers! *girliest friggin' giggle ever* Hooray, slumber parties!"


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> I'd think "Fluttershy in Wonderland" would be much more fitting.


 
You're right... Rainbow Dash would be more of a Lara Croft wannabe in "Tomb Raider".




Lobar said:


> You could make Fluttershy the White Rabbit too (see beginning of Bird in the Hoof), and then Rarity would make a decent Alice, or you could make Rarity the Hatter and *Pinkie the March Hare* if you want to free up RBD to be Alice.


 
Pinkie Pie would make an excellent March Hare.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jaguar Janks said:


> Haha!  You're damn right that I like the show.  =3  *mugs*
> 
> I clearly remember someone laughing with me as we watched more than a few episodes.  So it isn't all that bad.  =>


 
I laughed to stop from crying.


----------



## Deo (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A rainbow colored talking animal character in a childrens' cartoon.
Possibly lesbian.

*FURRIES LOVE IT.
*


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Possibly lesbian.



http://youtu.be/xSrBbsSu4XI - Real Bronies of Genius


----------



## Deo (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Actually I sort of DO want Rainbow Dash to be a lesbian. It would broaden the show immensely. Sort of like what GLEE did for prime-time television, but for children. Acceptance and all that.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Actually I sort of DO want Rainbow Dash to be a lesbian. It would broaden the show immensely. Sort of like what GLEE did for prime-time television, but for children. Acceptance and all that.


 
I like it better that sexuality of any sort isn't even a part of the show.  The closest it's come, aside from gender identification as "fillies and gentlecolts," is Rarity's dream prince in "The Ticket Master" and Rainbow Dash's day with the Wonderbolts in "Sonic Rainboom."


----------



## Deo (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> I like it better that sexuality of any sort isn't even a part of the show.  The closest it's come, aside from gender identification as "fillies and gentlecolts," is Rarity's dream prince in "The Ticket Master" and Rainbow Dash's day with the Wonderbolts in "Sonic Rainboom."


Actually I had not really thought this through. I agree that I don't want sexuality to be part of the show. It is for kids. I was all on my GLEE-ride of acceptance for the homos and was not thinking when I typed that.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Well I'm late to the party. Been watching it for a while now but only just last night finished season 1 and now bringing my good friend into the herd. He just seen first three episodes today and seems pretty hooked.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Actually I had not really thought this through. I agree that I don't want sexuality to be part of the show. It is for kids. I was all on my GLEE-ride of acceptance for the homos and was not thinking when I typed that.


 
That's okay... we all have our moments of weakness.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Iudicium_86 said:


> Well I'm late to the party. Been watching it for a while now but only just last night finished season 1 and now bringing my good friend into the herd. He just seen first three episodes today and seems pretty hooked.



Yeah, I just did that with a friend of mine. One day, he was making fun of me for being a fan, and two days later, he had watched the entire first season, changed his desktop background and all of his avatars to pony-related stuff, and won't stop talking about the show and "when is the next season coming out?"


----------



## cad (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> http://youtu.be/xSrBbsSu4XI - Real Bronies of Genius


 This is pure genius.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh... heh... just got an idea for a Rainbow Dash comic.  A spoof of "Happy Tree Friends"...


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh, good lord, no. We don't need more shit like that clogging up the interwebs. I absolutely detest that show.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Oh, good lord, no. We don't need more shit like that clogging up the interwebs. I absolutely detest that show.


 
Heh... it was just a thought.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> I like it better that sexuality of any sort isn't even a part of the show.  The closest it's come, aside from gender identification as "fillies and gentlecolts," is Rarity's dream prince in "The Ticket Master" and Rainbow Dash's day with the Wonderbolts in "Sonic Rainboom."


 
That said, it would be neat if all the creators came to an agreement that Rainbow Dash is a "confirmed bachelorette" and that even so much as Rarity's G-rated crush is off the table for her.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

WERE IS MY BLOODTHIRSTY DEO? WHAT HAVE YOU PONIES DONE TO HER?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> I like it better that sexuality of any sort isn't even a part of the show.  The closest it's come, aside from gender identification as "fillies and gentlecolts," is Rarity's dream prince in "The Ticket Master" and Rainbow Dash's day with the Wonderbolts in "Sonic Rainboom."


 
Don't forget Spike's crush on Rarity. And Twilights and Pinkie's parents. And mr and ms Cake.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> I like it better that sexuality of any sort isn't even a part of the show.  The closest it's come, aside from gender identification as "fillies and gentlecolts," is Rarity's dream prince in "The Ticket Master" and Rainbow Dash's day with the Wonderbolts in "Sonic Rainboom."


 
I was just thinking, and you know, that's one of the things that makes the show great for me. No horrible romance plots. Almost every show acts like it has a quota of romance plots to fill and 99 times from 100 it just takes away from the show rather than adds to it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

whos gonna watch problem solverz with me

you selfish pricks


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> That said, it would be neat if all the creators came to an agreement that Rainbow Dash is a "confirmed bachelorette" and that even so much as Rarity's G-rated crush is off the table for her.


 
It's not a spoiler to say that her crush was crushed in "Best Night Ever," but it'd totally be a spoiler to say how.  We can safely assume that, as of the second season's first episode, she won't have a crush.  But Spike will still have a crush on her.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Don't forget Spike's crush on Rarity. And Twilights and Pinkie's parents. And mr and ms Cake.


 
We don't know that Carrot Cake and Cup Cake are Pinkie Pie's parents; they're more likely her guardians or landlords.  Her cutie mark story, which could have a Pinkie Pie level of exaggeration, introduced us to Inky, Blinky, Clyde, and Sue (yes, a Pac-Man reference) as her parents and siblings.



Aden said:


> I was just thinking, and you know, that's one of the things that makes the show great for me. No horrible romance plots. Almost every show acts like it has a quota of romance plots to fill and 99 times from 100 it just takes away from the show rather than adds to it.


 
Lauren Faust recognized that as a staple of girls' shows and likewise how it ruins shows, how it tends to turn off girls who know better, and how it tends to reinforce unrealistic expectations in girls who don't know better.  I don't remember where she wrote it, but she vowed that MLP wouldn't be that way under her stewardship, and I'd say she succeeded beyond even her own expectations.


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> We don't know that Carrot Cake and Cup Cake are Pinkie Pie's parents; they're more likely her guardians or landlords.  Her cutie mark story, which could have a Pinkie Pie level of exaggeration, introduced us to Inky, Blinky, Clyde, and Sue (yes, a Pac-Man reference) as her parents and siblings.


Faust actually said that Pinkie rents the room above the shop, along with working there.  http://i.imgur.com/g8ht8.png


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> It's not a spoiler to say that her crush was crushed in "Best Night Ever," but it'd totally be a spoiler to say how.  We can safely assume that, as of the second season's first episode, she won't have a crush.  But Spike will still have a crush on her.


 
Er, I meant that if the writers agreed that Rainbow Dash will never be depicted having any sort of interest in a male pony, _such as_ the way Rarity was crushing on that prince.  That would be nice.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> May I act as a (hopefully) temporary replacement?


 

No. Once you cross the threshold of extreme anger there is no going back.
There is no 'temporary' for evil.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> I was just thinking, and you know, that's one of the things that makes the show great for me. No horrible romance plots. Almost every show acts like it has a quota of romance plots to fill and 99 times from 100 it just takes away from the show rather than adds to it.


 
It's because they ship characters you don't want shipped.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> We don't know that Carrot Cake and Cup Cake are Pinkie Pie's parents; they're more likely her guardians or landlords.  Her cutie mark story, which could have a Pinkie Pie level of exaggeration, introduced us to Inky, Blinky, Clyde, and Sue (yes, a Pac-Man reference) as her parents and siblings.


 
That's pretty much what I said. Twilight's parents are a couple with at least one child, Pinkie's parents are a couple with at least three children, mr and ms Cake are a couple with no confirmed children.


----------



## Shico (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh SNAP
I just learned that the chick behind MLPFiM is not going to be involved with the show anymore D:

CRAP.

I hope the show does not dwindle and fall downhill because of this :<


----------



## BRN (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Shico said:


> Oh SNAP
> I just learned that the chick behind MLPFiM is not going to be involved with the show anymore D:
> 
> CRAP.
> ...



_However, with the first season ended, she had recently announced that  she stopped working on the show, Her executive producer title will be  switched to consulting producer for season two, and her role in the  season focused on story conception and scripts, and will diminish over  the course of the season. _

D:


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This was announced months ago guys.  The gist of it was that being Executive Producer was taking away all her time for actual creative input into the content of the show, so she was stepping down from the big chair.  FiM is not being sold out, don't worry so much.


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

She's still had a major hand in the second season from what we've been told; apparently she left after all the major decisions were made.  At this point I'm still a bit wary about it, but it's season 3 I worry about, if it gets that far.

Though with the Hub/Hasbro publicly acknowledging the incredibly large not-6-year-old-girl fanbase, I have a feeling they won't do anything stupid to push that away.  Of course this is Hasbro, so maybe we'll see a live-action MLP movie directed by Michael Bay that somehow still manages to satisfy his US military fetish.


----------



## Trance (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My view on MLP is that it's pretty freaking creepy strange that grown men and women are into it.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Of course this is Hasbro, so maybe we'll see a live-action MLP movie directed by Michael Bay that somehow still manages to satisfy his US military fetish.


 
It most likely will look something like this:

[yt]lxHhBx1FtLQ[/yt]


----------



## Jesie (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> I thought we were the 'good' guys...


 
Yes we are the 'good' guys, but people die.

Are you able to do that? Kill people in the name of 'good'?


----------



## Conker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 14 was quite enjoyable, even though it was about Rarity making dresses. 

The song was quite catchy to, though perhaps a tad long. 

But, I actually enjoy Rarity now. I think this is one of the first episodes where she really is portrayed fully. I like that the show portrays the vain character as nice and friendly. It seems like most shows, the self absorbed character is just a dirty bitch.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Deo's a brony now?

Welp, now I know the world's gone mad. BRB finding a cliff to jump off of. Being this is lower Michigan I'll be searching for a long time.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> We don't know that Carrot Cake and Cup Cake are Pinkie Pie's parents; they're more likely her guardians or landlords.  Her cutie mark story, which could have a Pinkie Pie level of exaggeration, introduced us to Inky, Blinky, Clyde, and Sue (yes, a Pac-Man reference) as her parents and siblings.


 

Are those the cannon names? I hope not, I really like Achromatic (Octavia) and Purple (Photo Finish) Pie as her siblings.

And yes, the Cakes are her bosses/landlords.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jesie said:


> No. Once you cross the threshold of extreme anger there is no going back.
> There is no 'temporary' for evil.



I can be a replacement, I can be a pretty pissed off person. It helps that I listen to a lot of death metal and stuff.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jesie said:


> No. Once you cross the threshold of extreme anger there is no going back.
> There is no 'temporary' for evil.


 
I've already crossed that threshold ages ago, I just ty to keep it a secret from everybody.



Jesie said:


> Yes we are the 'good' guys, but people die.
> 
> Are you able to do that? Kill people in the name of 'good'?


 
Pffft, easily.  why do you think I'm joining the Army later this year?



CrazyLee said:


> I can be a replacement, I can be a pretty pissed off person. It helps that I listen to a lot of death metal and stuff.



Same here...we could be like...a Deo Army XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Episode 14 was quite enjoyable, even though it was about Rarity making dresses.
> 
> The song was quite catchy to, though perhaps a tad long.
> 
> But, I actually enjoy Rarity now. I think this is one of the first episodes where she really is portrayed fully. I like that the show portrays the vain character as nice and friendly. It seems like most shows, the self absorbed character is just a dirty bitch.


 
That's about where most people buy into Rarity.


----------



## Conker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That's about where most people buy into Rarity.


 Understandable. I guess it takes up to 26 to buy into Fluttershy, which I haven't done yet. 

Cool with everyone else though :3


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Understandable. I guess it takes up to 26 to buy into Fluttershy, which I haven't done yet.


 
Nah, "Sonic Rainboom" and "Stare Master" (16 and 17) should do it. :3


----------



## Conker (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Nah, "Sonic Rainboom" and "Stare Master" (16 and 17) should do it. :3


 Oh happy day, those are coming up! I'm really looking forward to 16, ever since I saw that bad physics presentation on the episode. It looks fun.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

On a side note from the current conversation, the total amount of active threads relating to My Little Pony is about two.


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't think I liked episode 15. Youtube not working in Firefox didn't help, and neither did the video I watched which had a few add watermarks (taken directly from The Hub). Kinda ruined the mood.

But the whole episode was just kind of...balls. There are ways to rationalize the moral of that episode of course, but it still left a sour taste in my mouth about believing the unexplainable. 

On the other side, I keep thinking Pinkie Pie is God in a Haruhi style of way. She's God and doens't know it!


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It most likely will look something like this:
> 
> [yt]lxHhBx1FtLQ[/yt]


 
"The Magic of Friendship," sponsored by Taco Bell.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I don't think I liked episode 15. Youtube not working in Firefox didn't help, and neither did the video I watched which had a few add watermarks (taken directly from The Hub). Kinda ruined the mood.
> 
> But the whole episode was just kind of...balls. There are ways to rationalize the moral of that episode of course, but it still left a sour taste in my mouth about believing the unexplainable.
> 
> On the other side, I keep thinking Pinkie Pie is God in a Haruhi style of way. She's God and doens't know it!


 
Arguably, Twilight had statistically significant data to infer the existence of the phenomenon by the end of the episode, even if she couldn't explain it, but I do kind of feel the same way and a lot of others did too, and criticized this episode for it.  I think Faust took it pretty graciously and said she'd try to avoid sending such a message in the future.


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm not sure if "Sonic Rainboom" or "Call of the Cutie" since Rainbow Dash rocks the fuck out of everything in those. Like if she did do that sonic rainboom in the race as a child and get her cutie mark, none of the other ponies would have gotten theirs. Eeeeeeee. *girly squeal*


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Arguably, Twilight had statistically significant data to infer the existence of the phenomenon by the end of the episode, even if she couldn't explain it, but I do kind of feel the same way and a lot of others did too, and criticized this episode for it.  I think Faust took it pretty graciously and said she'd try to avoid sending such a message in the future.


 Yeah. I mean, I get the message is "be open minded to new ideas" in a way, but it just felt...I dunno. Something about that episode just didn't sit quite right with me, though some of the slapstick humor with Twilight was pretty funny. I didn't like that Spike was so quick to believe either, at least Twilight did ask questions and whatnot. She didn't jump on the damn bandwagon right away. 

It's funny though, because religion was not mentioned at all, but for some reason that's where my mind went and I got defensive :\ Perhaps more a fault of me than the show, but eh. 

I know someone in this thread said that every pony has an arbitrary amount of magic to just do shit. My train of thought on thsi episode led me to think that Pinkie Pie's arbitrary amount of magic is on the fritz and lets her have her pinkie sense. 


Deo said:


> I'm not sure if "Sonic Rainboom" or "Call of the Cutie" since Rainbow Dash rocks the fuck out of everything in those. Like if she did do that sonic rainboom in the race as a child and get her cutie mark, none of the other ponies would have gotten theirs. Eeeeeeee. *girly squeal*


 My favorite part about that episode is when Rainbow Dash had Applebloom try roller derby. The whole "Is Rainbow Dash a lesbian?" question made that part fucking hysterical.


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I don't think I liked episode 15. Youtube not working in Firefox didn't help, and neither did the video I watched which had a few add watermarks (taken directly from The Hub). Kinda ruined the mood.
> 
> But the whole episode was just kind of...balls. There are ways to rationalize the moral of that episode of course, but it still left a sour taste in my mouth about believing the unexplainable.
> 
> On the other side, I keep thinking Pinkie Pie is God in a Haruhi style of way. She's God and doens't know it!


 I don't know how I feel about that episode.  One on hand, I really love the slapstick in it; not enough of that anymore.  On the other hand, the writing is absolutely terrible and forced, and incredibly poorly worded throughout the entire episode.  I think if you'd just strip the episode of everything that isn't Twilight being hurt and then added more of that, it'd easily be in my top 5.

Even though Twilight's tied for my favourite pony.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Arguably, Twilight had statistically significant data to infer the existence of the phenomenon by the end of the episode, even if she couldn't explain it, but I do kind of feel the same way and a lot of others did too, and criticized this episode for it.  I think Faust took it pretty graciously and said she'd try to avoid sending such a message in the future.


 
Yeah. The message they wanted to send (the explicit moral at the end of the episode) kinda got eaten whole by the subtext (skeptics are dumb and will be punished for not agreeing), but at least they owned up to it.

The rest of the episodes are neutral at worst. Especially the cutie mark crusaders rock-opera thing. That was apathy inducing. :\ 

Loved "Suited for Success" though. :3 Pretty pretty dresses~


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Nah, "Sonic Rainboom" and "Stare Master" (16 and 17) should do it. :3


 
Oh man, Staremaster. The part when she plays the silent game... I think it made me cry a little on the inside. It was that disgustingly cute.



Conker said:


> It's funny though, because religion was not mentioned at all, but for  some reason that's where my mind went and I got defensive :\ Perhaps  more a fault of me than the show, but eh.


 
Dude, how could you not have thought about religion in that episode? Even though I'm an Agnostic wuss, I still found it preachy.

Speaking of which, I tried to get my friend in on the show. Against my  advice, he watched episodes 1 and 2, and then Bridle Groom, where they  meet the Zebra. He didn't like the first two for obvious reasons (I told  him not to do that, but he did, anyway) and he didn't like Bridle Groom  because of the Tolerance undertones. Now I may lose him, and I'd like a  Brony friend to talk to about the show. What do? Other than let him be,  that is. He genuinely wants to like the show, but he's so fucking uptight and irritating about plot and character development and other writing buzzwords because he's in writing courses.

If only he watched Party of One before giving up.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I feel somewhat responsible for helping spread MLP FIM around FAF by creating this thread.
Great :\.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm a brony. I own a community full of bronies, and I also own the official Steam group for bronies.
> 
> Deal with it.


 
Yo Twilight, I joined XD

Also, I listed you as the referring user if thats alright, since you technically referred me to Canterlot from here. :3


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Mojotech said:


> Yeah. The message they wanted to send (the explicit moral at the end of the episode) kinda got eaten whole by the subtext (skeptics are dumb and will be punished for not agreeing), but at least they owned up to it.
> 
> The rest of the episodes are neutral at worst. Especially the cutie mark crusaders rock-opera thing. That was apathy inducing. :\
> 
> Loved "Suited for Success" though. :3 Pretty pretty dresses~


Indeed. I think the biggest line in that episode that bugged me was when Pinkie Pie said something like "you have to take a leap of faith" which was supposed to be a joke seeing as she had to physically jump, but damn. So easy to read into that line. 

As Rivlor said, if some of that episode were stripped away and replaced with more of the slapstick, it would have been much better. The hydra, for example, was really funny. It's just the subtext T_T I dunno if the intended audience would even pick up on the subtext though.

The one Cutie Mark episode I watched was kind of awful. I guess there's another? That's a bummer. Applebloom is just fuckall annoying.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Than it's agreed. BetrayerOfNihil, CrazyLee , and myself are the new 'Deo'. 

Tomias_Redford can't be in our group because he has a pony avatar. Shame on you Tomias. _You're One Of Them._


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jesie said:


> Than it's agreed. BetrayerOfNihil, CrazyLee , and myself are the new 'Deo'.
> 
> Tomias_Redford can't be in our group because he has a pony avatar. Shame on you Tomias. _You're One Of Them._


 I don't recall ever seeing such an agreement. 

The way forum popularity works on this site is really annoying sometimes :\


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It is wrong that I keep a tab with episode 14 open, so I can listen to Rarity's dress-making song?


----------



## kashaki (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> It is wrong that I keep a tab with episode 14 open, so I can listen to Rarity's dress-making song?


 Why the whole episode?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Speaking of which, I tried to get my friend in on the show. Against my  advice, he watched episodes 1 and 2, and then Bridle Groom, where they  meet the Zebra. He didn't like the first two for obvious reasons (I told  him not to do that, but he did, anyway) and he didn't like Bridle Groom  because of the Tolerance undertones. Now I may lose him, and I'd like a  Brony friend to talk to about the show. What do? Other than let him be,  that is. He genuinely wants to like the show, but he's so fucking uptight and irritating about plot and character development and other writing buzzwords because he's in writing courses.
> 
> If only he watched Party of One before giving up.



I've never told anyone to skip around the show. I've always felt the show builds and improves quite nicely. 1 and 2 are nice introductions and then from there is a stumble to a smooth and enjoyable jog.



Harebelle said:


> It is wrong that I keep a tab with episode 14 open, so I can listen to Rarity's dress-making song?


 
No because that song is diamonds.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> It is wrong that I keep a tab with episode 14 open, so I can listen to Rarity's dress-making song?


 
Here's just the song.
aaaand 8-bit chiptune version, metal version, and Eurobeat version.


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> My favorite part about that episode is when Rainbow Dash had Applebloom try roller derby. The whole "Is Rainbow Dash a lesbian?" question made that part fucking hysterical.


I must have watched those half asleep. I missed that part. wtf me.



Jesie said:


> Than it's agreed. BetrayerOfNihil, CrazyLee , and myself are the new 'Deo'.


 I will kill all usurpers of my crown.
KILLLLLLLLL
DO NOT INVOKE MY RAGE JESIE, I LIKE YOU.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Here's just the song.
> aaaand 8-bit chiptune version, metal version, and Eurobeat version.


 Welp.

I'm a brony now, guys.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Eeeeeeee. *girly squeal*



The Deo we knew is dead now. I weep. 



Deo said:


> I will kill all usurpers of my crown.
> KILLLLLLLLL
> DO NOT INVOKE MY RAGE JESIE, I LIKE YOU.



You cannot wear your crown if you are squealing like a girl over ponies.  This is not the behavior of the rageful Deo we know and love. So we must forge on in your memory and rage for you, for you cannot rage anymore.
also, FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> The Deo we knew is dead now. I weep.


 Shut up and nut up. I can be girly and dammit I like these ponies. That doesn't mean that all of a sudden I can't still bench 140 or that I am any less tough. Bitches deal with it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Shut up and nut up. I can be girly and dammit I like these ponies. That doesn't mean that all of a sudden I can't still bench 140 or that I am any less tough. Bitches deal with it.



You are not Deo, you are an imposter! D:


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Here's just the song.
> aaaand 8-bit chiptune version, metal version, and Eurobeat version.


 Man, there are crazy versions for so many of the songs. This brony fandom is pretty awesome.

Edit: where's the damn lyrics to some of these songs? :[


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> You are not Deo, you are an imposter! D:


 I have always had a soft spot for cute things. Like kittens. I rescue kittens, did you know that? Capture, socialize them, train them, and re-home them. Because kittens are adorable and adorable things are my greatest weakness. I cannot fight against small cute things.

MLP: FiM just happens to also be cute and adorable.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm a brony. I own a community full of bronies, and I also own the official Steam group for bronies.
> 
> Deal with it.


 

So we got: Twilight and Rarity. Who's next?


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> So we got: Twilight and Rarity. Who's next?


 We had Applejack last night, but he got banned for being a shitty troll, I think..


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> We had Applejack last night, but he got banned for being a shitty troll, I think..


 
We better get a Gilda


----------



## cad (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

There was also a Fluttershy here.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So I just finished episode three and I'm sticking around for sure. Oh gosh Rainbow Dash is my favorite and then I can't decide between Pinkie Pie and Fluttershy. Soooo great.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I find it suprising that people are still joining the group of people who like this show, but there is only one active thread on it (outside of Introductions). I suppose it is less annoying then when it was about 5-10 threads about a week ago.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> I find it suprising that people are still joining the group of people who like this show, but there is only one active thread on it (outside of Introductions). I suppose it is less annoying then when it was about 5-10 threads about a week ago.


Yeah, one megathread is usually best it involves a subject the forum is not focused on yet still popular.


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ep 16, Sonic Rainboom, was pretty awesome. Easily one of my favorites, even though I'm not the biggest fan of Rainbow Dash. 

Also, Kevin from Ed, Edd, n Eddy was in it, which is awesome :3 

And Fluttershy was epic.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

In the middle of episode 5, Griffon The Brush-Off.

Rainbow Dash is just THE DYKEST THING and I love her.

Edit: okay this griffon is pretty fucking dyke too

ALL LESBIANS AL THE TIME.

edit2: what a bitch


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> You cannot wear your crown if you are squealing like a girl over ponies.  This is not the behavior of the rageful Deo we know and love. So we must forge on in your memory and rage for you, for you cannot rage anymore.



Every hero and villain has a weakness.  No exceptions.


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Rainbow Dash is just THE DYKEST THING and I love her.
> 
> ALL LESBIANS AL THE TIME.


 I said that already. Seriously though. Rainbow Dash is rainbow, dyke, and awesome. I love her the most out of the whole damn show. I want to watch her tame a tornado in some future episode. 



CrazyLee said:


> You cannot wear your crown if you are squealing  like a girl over ponies.  This is not the behavior of the rageful Deo  we know and love. So we must forge on in your memory and rage for you,  for you cannot rage anymore.
> also, FUCK THIS SHIT.


 Does it make up for it that as I'm squealing over ponies I'm getting FAF infractions for rage and assholery? I am still #1. :V
Also I just noticed your avatar. I love it. And I am changing my location to be in your mouth so we match. :3c



ArielMT said:


> Every hero and villain has a weakness.  No exceptions.


  And now you all know that if I ever try to take over the world all  anyone has to do to stop me is throw kittens and ponies in my warpath.
Killdozer does not kill kittens and puppies and ponies.





On a not related note to spark some more discussion...
Also, I've been watching the show and I'm puzzled.
The simplistic style that the ponies are drawn in makes them all look like children. But obviously we have seen Hoity Toity and Twilight's parents, so we know the "adult" ponies look just like the mane six. The only "adult" pony that is modified to look older is Granny Smith. And the Cutie Mark Crusaders are obviously drawn to be children.
The mane six all have their own homes, jobs, cutie marks, and all the apparent identifiers of adulthood. But I still think of them as children. But obviously the Cutie Mark Crusaders are supposed to be what pony children look like. So I'm curious about the ages that the mane six are supposed to be. Adolescents? Early adulthood? Are they fully fledged adults who just seem more childish due to the body proportions and eye size of the animation/drawing style?


And do you think Rainbow Dash made her own house? Because that thing is bad ass. I want to live in that fucking rainbow cloud castle thing. Sign me up.


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh, and I've been attempting my first digital piece that isn't just hacked together shit piles.
IT CONTAINS PONIES
\/


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Awesome, Deo!

And yeah, Rainbow Dash's house is p badass. But since I'm scared of heights I'd rather take Twilight Sparkle's house. GIMMIE DAT LIBRARY.


----------



## Shico (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think they are like 18 year olds, ie young and independent.

Also, another topic for discussion: I want more male ponies to take on an active role, I mean we get a little with Macintosh but that's about it. As a kid I had one of the "big brother" ponies and he was my FAAAAAAAAAAAAVORITE


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Shico said:


> I think they are like 18 year olds, ie young and independent.
> 
> Also, another topic for discussion: I want more male ponies to take on an active role, I mean we get a little with Macintosh but that's about it. As a kid I had one of the "big brother" ponies and he was my FAAAAAAAAAAAAVORITE


 
It seems they only have a shortage of males in Ponyville. Whenever they go to some other populated area, the genders are pretty even. I don't know why.

On an unrelated note, I'm going to attempt the art style right now. Pictures will probably not be posted, as you guys will laugh.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

POST IT

DO IIITT


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

If someone joined up as Rainbow Dash, this forum would be about 20% cooler.  

Also, I love the new Brony Deo, it gives me back my hope for this world. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> If someone joined up as Rainbow Dash, this forum would be about 20% cooler. D


 
oh yeah?


----------



## u57250 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Woah, so, like, I join up at these forums, and everyone's _already_ talking about me? Daaaaang, I guess being Equestria's _best young flyer_ pays off, huh?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

chances Tomais made an alt or got someone to make that account: 99%

edit: 100% and he made the Pinkie Pie one too. Ugh.


----------



## u57256 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So where's the party?!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Please stop making these alts. They're not funny


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It is people who do that who made me not want to look at MLP in the first place. God. Dammit.


----------



## cad (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Could someone check to see if those accounts IP adresses are the same as another user here?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> Could someone check to see if those accounts IP adresses are the same as another user here?


That is propably unnecessary. There is 90% chance it's Tomias


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That is propably unnecessary. There is 90% chance it's Tomias



Seriously guys...seriously...

These guys started showing up like two days before I made that "If Rainbow Dash was here..." post.  Also, the Applejack user got banned, so you think that if all these accounts were made by me, they would have also been banned?  I'm going under the assumption that it's a group from Canterlot Forums doing some kinda advertising gimmick or something.

Also, I may be a dumbshit, but I'm not stupid, I know that making alt accounts to fuck with you guys is stupid, and would result in me getitng banned.  Hence why I don't do it, so kinda point thy accusing fingers elsewhere please :3

I will admit though, it is kinda cool to have the MLP chars here...kinda...  Apart from Rainbow Dash, seeing as how she is my fav, she is not just kinda, she is definetly cool XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

80% chance he is using a proxy.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> 80% chance he is using a proxy.



Actually I do toa  certain extent.  It's a service called Expat Shield.  I use it to alter my IP address so I can watch stuff like BBC iPlayer, and whatnot from Spain.  Since they block access from any IP that isn't British, I have to use that to alter my IP address from a Spanish one toa  British one, and I can bypass the firewall systems and access the content =D  Free doctor Who episodes, yaaaay.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

i really don't care


----------



## u57256 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I will admit though, it is kinda cool to have the MLP chars here...



Yay, the real reason comes out!


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pinkie Pie said:


> Yay, the real reason comes out!



I have an idea...how about a Celebratory "The Real Reason Coming Out" party?  =D

I'll bring the drinks and snacks, you sort the decorations and cake (and cupcakes) out.  Aaaaand Rainbow Dash can handle the invitations, since she /is/ the fastest flyer in Equestria (and now FAF it seems XD).


----------



## u57256 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A party! Decorations cupcakes cake, music presents and bronies everywhere! It sounds so fun!


----------



## u57250 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I will admit though, it is kinda cool to have the MLP chars here...kinda... Apart from Rainbow Dash, seeing as how she is my fav, she is not just kinda, she is definetly cool XD



Well shucks, seems I got a fan!


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pinkie Pie said:


> A party! Decorations cupcakes cake, music presents and bronies everywhere! It sounds so fun!


 
Don't forget cool and fabulous outfits =D



Rainbow_Dash said:


> Well shucks, seems I got a fan!



Damn straight.  Also, I /was/ gonna use a 20% cooler reference in that post, but I had already made it like 5 times in other threads I thought it would be a bit overused XD


----------



## Riley (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> On a not related note to spark some more discussion...
> Also, I've been watching the show and I'm puzzled.
> The simplistic style that the ponies are drawn in makes them all look like children. But obviously we have seen Hoity Toity and Twilight's parents, so we know the "adult" ponies look just like the mane six. The only "adult" pony that is modified to look older is Granny Smith. And the Cutie Mark Crusaders are obviously drawn to be children.
> The mane six all have their own homes, jobs, cutie marks, and all the apparent identifiers of adulthood. But I still think of them as children. But obviously the Cutie Mark Crusaders are supposed to be what pony children look like. So I'm curious about the ages that the mane six are supposed to be. Adolescents? Early adulthood? Are they fully fledged adults who just seem more childish due to the body proportions and eye size of the animation/drawing style?
> ...



You might find this link informative or kind of sad and pathetic.  Some guys made a scientific determination of general age based on a whole lot of factors from the show and stuff Faust said.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> In the middle of episode 5, Griffon The Brush-Off.
> 
> Rainbow Dash is just THE DYKEST THING and I love her.
> 
> ...


 

Read "Heart of Gold, Feathers of Steel". Can't hate Gilda after that :3





EDIT: OH FUCK, PINKIE PIE IS HERE. I AM ASCARED.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I can hate Gilda for as long as I like, thank you.
Love her character design, though.
And yeaaaah, she's pretty lesbian....

The whole town seems to be 90% female ponies; it's very nice to see a show with an all female cast, instead of just one or two thrown in to keep little girls watching.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I can hate Gilda for as long as I like, thank you.


 

Read the fic, woman >:V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That dissertation on age is amazing. It had me laughing.



Skift said:


> POST IT
> 
> DO IIITT


 
I don't normally post stuff, but since you guys are bronies, FINE. I followed a reference religiously, but I didn't trace. I'm so proud for not doing that.

It's embarrassing because it was at maybe 5 in the morning, so I thought I was funny. I'm so sorry. I'd cut the stupid shit out if I had the patience.

In case you're wondering, that little thing cropped at the middle left says KICK. ASS. CHEER. Just to clear things up.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Read the fic, woman >:V


 
NO.
SHE MADE FLUTTERSHY CRY.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just a little something from the Wikipedia page that had me laughing to no end.

Kathleen Richter of _Ms._ believed that _Friendship is Magic_  did little to change the nature of older animation for girls which she  considered were "so sexist and racist and heteronormative".[16]  As one example, she considered that, through the character of Rainbow  Dash, the show was promoting the stereotype that "all feminists are  angry, tomboyish lesbians".[16]  She also considered that the only darker-colored ponies shown to date  were in positions of servitude for the "white pony overlord".http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Little_Pony:_Friendship_is_Magic#cite_note-ms_richter-15


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Just a little something from the Wikipedia page that had me laughing to no end.
> 
> Kathleen Richter of _Ms._ believed that _Friendship is Magic_  did little to change the nature of older animation for girls which she  considered were "so sexist and racist and heteronormative".[16]  As one example, she considered that, through the character of Rainbow  Dash, the show was promoting the stereotype that "all feminists are  angry, tomboyish lesbians".[16]  She also considered that the only darker-colored ponies shown to date  were in positions of servitude for the "white pony overlord".http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Little_Pony:_Friendship_is_Magic#cite_note-ms_richter-15


 Read about that to. Faust actually sent a reply to that ladies article, which was also published on the website.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Rainbow_Dash said:


> Well shucks, seems I got a fan!


 
Hey guys, if you don't want a permanent ban on the forums, don't make joke alt accounts. It's considered a form of ban evasion and you need your Alt accounts approved prior to making them.

So you want to PM me and apologize you'll be let off, otherwise you'll be banned.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Awww...it was fun having the MLP charactors here...oh well...  Back to rping about it on other sites.

I am curious to know who made the alt accounts.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I love how there's actual scientific studies on the age of the ponies and passage of time in Equestria. Instead of trying to cure cancer, our scientists are writing up hypothesis on ponies...

Anyway, it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Instead of trying to cure cancer, our scientists are writing up hypothesis on ponies...


 
Correct. The same people that write up papers on My Little Pony are the exact same scientists that do cancer research.


----------



## johnny (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Hooray! my cancer doctor might've wrote the thesis on obstruse pony nomenclature!


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Also I just noticed your avatar. I love it. And I am changing my location to be in your mouth so we match. :3c



Aww drat, and here I changed my titles after Kellie nominated me to be the next Deo. 

The... EVIL Deo. *twists mustache, dramatic music*

Oh well.



Shico said:


> I think they are like 18 year olds, ie young and independent.
> 
> Also, another topic for discussion: I want more male ponies to take on an active role, I mean we get a little with Macintosh but that's about it. As a kid I had one of the "big brother" ponies and he was my FAAAAAAAAAAAAVORITE



How about that pony with the hourglass that everyone calls Dr Whooves? He could have his own spinoff show... where he travels through time and space in a police box!!!! Genius! :V


----------



## Shico (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Dude...I just thought of something last night.
For those of you who remember generation 1 ponies you may relate to this...

WHERE DA FUCK ARE MA SEAPONIES?

I Loved the seaponies, I hope we get them in Friendship is Magic


----------



## cad (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I can't remember why they were cut in Friendship is Magic... possibly because of money?

Anyway, it's confirmed that they won't appear in season 2, either, but "perhaps" might appear in season 3. (if the show ever gets that far)


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Correct. The same people that write up papers on My Little Pony are the exact same scientists that do cancer research.



I was trying to be sarcastic... I should have put a :V in there...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Finished episode 14 last night. Also Apple Bloom and I are totally blank flank buddies.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Aww drat, and here I changed my titles after Kellie nominated me to be the next Deo.
> 
> The... EVIL Deo. *twists mustache, dramatic music*
> 
> Oh well.


 
Furfags gotta stop trying to be like other members.

Deo's the only one who can be Deo.

Stop trying to be like her.


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Furfags gotta stop trying to be like other members.
> 
> Deo's the only one who can be Deo.
> 
> Stop trying to be like her.


 Like I said earlier, the way popularity works in this fandom is just fucking odd. I don't get it. 

Also, SKift, your avatar creeps me the fuck out in the worst of ways


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Like I said earlier, the way popularity works in this fandom is just fucking odd. I don't get it.
> 
> Also, SKift, your avatar creeps me the fuck out in the worst of ways


 BUY MAH APPULS


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> BUY MAH APPULS


 NO APPLEBLOOM I WILL NOT BY YOUR APPULS >:[ YOU CANNOT TRICK ME


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> NO APPLEBLOOM I WILL NOT BY YOUR APPULS >:[ YOU CANNOT TRICK ME


 
I AM CLEARLY APPLEJACK CHECK OUT MY SWEET HAT AND GALOSHES


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> I AM CLEARLY APPLEJACK CHECK OUT MY SWEET HAT AND GALOSHES


 I DO NOT TRUST YOU! 

Besides, Spike offered me some delicious gems, and I haven't chipped or broken any teeth lately so I'm going to dine with him :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I JUST FINISHED EPISODES 15 AND 16

SONIC RAINBOOOOOMMMM


----------



## Alstor (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Second time I'm linking this guy, but here's a good hypothesis of the the gender thing in Equestria.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> I was tempted to make a Nomad, Psycho,  and Prophet to come kick your little E-asses, but I knew it was against  the rules to do so.



"ALIENS AND THEIR MUTHAFUCKIN' FREEZE RAY."

"CAN IT, PSYCHO."

"PROPHEEEEEEEEET! HELP MEEEEEEE!"

Yeah, they'll do well.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

By the way, did episode 15 piss anyone else off or just me? Twilight was gonna be my logical buddy :c


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Shico said:


> Dude...I just thought of something last night.
> For those of you who remember generation 1 ponies you may relate to this...
> 
> WHERE DA FUCK ARE MA SEAPONIES?
> ...



No. 

Just no.

Because no.

No.






No.


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> By the way, did episode 15 piss anyone else off or just me? Twilight was gonna be my logical buddy :c


 I didn't much care for the episode for a variety of reasons. Twilight getting beat upside the head by a retard stick was one of them.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> What're you, a Goron?



Hahaha, f*cking Zelda jokes get to me every single time. Ah, good times.


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think I've come to the conclusion that any episode with the Cutie Mark Crusaders isn't very good. 17 was pretty meh for me. I'm sure fans of Fluttershy love it though. I personally find her a tad annoying yet, and Applebloom and company are just aggravating. 

Though I hope they do get their cutie marks before the season ends. Sort of a little side plot that I'm kinda curious about.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

17 was pretty great but Applebloom and her pals are really fucking irritating in that episode.

Edit: And I dunno, that episode just wasn't as funny or entertaining as most people say it is.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> So I'm curious about the ages that the mane six are supposed to be. Adolescents? Early adulthood? Are they fully fledged adults who just seem more childish due to the body proportions and eye size of the animation/drawing style?


 
Considering Rarity in The Ticket Master explicitly talking about her dreams of getting married to a prince later that year, I'd say early adult at the youngest.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think Rarity may be the oldest of all of them. I mean, she has her own shop, talks about getting married, and is a huge whore basically a cougar. BASICALLY.

I'd say AJ is the second oldest (working on the farm, family-oriented), then Twilight Sparkles (she studied under Celestia after all), then Fluttershy (generally responsible, has a job), then I don't know about RBD and Pinkie Pie despite them having jobs and such. Pinkie Pie is a little more irresponsible though but that doesn't mean anything.

Of course this is mostly going by maturity/the way they act and not actual evidence.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'd say, judging by the fact that Faust has stated that the Mane Six are within the ages of 12 and 18 that Pinkie Pie would be on the lower end of the scale, maybe 12 or 13. And it was also stated in "Griffon the Brush Off" that Fluttershy is (only) a year older than Pinkie Pie.

EDIT: Oh, god, I just found this though the Canterlot Forums... Yay LOTR/MLP parodies.

http://youtu.be/P09sr01_wZE


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I really want to say Rarity is over the age of 20.

Edit: also none of them live with their parents soooo


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I think I've come to the conclusion that any episode with the Cutie Mark Crusaders isn't very good.


 
We just finished with their first episode (12?) and augh
fucking _hate_ bullshit school drama in shows. After useless and empty love plots, that's the kind of thing that makes me turn something off. _Oh no we can't go the party and the prissy girls are laughing and what can we dooooooo_
aidfuhaf

at least 13 was p good


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

if you hate children you'll hate them even more after episode 17.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> if you hate children you'll hate them even more after episode 17.


 
Still gonna watch all of them. It's like a gauntlet.
An adorable, well-animated gauntlet


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

it's worth it for Fluttershy being awesome, though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

ugh yeah i can't stand the CMC. individually they're adorable though. scootaloo is awesome


----------



## BRN (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You guys are nuts, the CMC are great :v

Nobody can resist 'The Show Stoppers'.


----------



## Tun (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Alstor said:


> Second time I'm linking this guy, but here's a good hypothesis of the the gender thing in Equestria.


 
Oh man, that made me laugh.

But by the looks of it, it's true. :/


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I think I've come to the conclusion that any episode with the Cutie Mark Crusaders isn't very good. 17 was pretty meh for me. I'm sure fans of Fluttershy love it though. I personally find her a tad annoying yet, and Applebloom and company are just aggravating.


 
I agree. I pretty much disliked every episode that centered around them. None of them weren't  awful by no means but the sleepover episode was especially boring. 

Bland but not crappy (though the CMC song was great)


----------



## cad (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> I think Rarity may be the oldest of all of them. I mean, she has her own shop, talks about getting married, and is a huge whore basically a cougar. BASICALLY.
> 
> I'd say AJ is the second oldest (working on the farm, family-oriented), then Twilight Sparkles (she studied under Celestia after all), then Fluttershy (generally responsible, has a job), then I don't know about RBD and Pinkie Pie despite them having jobs and such. Pinkie Pie is a little more irresponsible though but that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Of course this is mostly going by maturity/the way they act and not actual evidence.


Fluttershy is actually the oldest of them all.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> Fluttershy is actually the oldest of them all.


 
you're gonna say that and not give me a link to something?!?!

(also "I'm a year older than you" doesn't count)


----------



## cad (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Have you watched ep. 23 yet?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Nope. I'm on episode 18.


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Winkuru said:


> I agree. I pretty much disliked every episode that centered around them. None of them weren't  awful by no means but the sleepover episode was especially boring.
> 
> Bland but not crappy (though the CMC song was great)


 Yeah. Episode 12 was actually on the awful side of the spectrum though. I wouldn't rewatch that one--as Aden said, any show featuring school drama bullshit usually doesn't entertain me. That episode was just sooooooooooooo lame.

17 had some amusing parts to it, but they didn't outweigh how, I guess, boring it was. I believe 18 is Owls Well, which I've seen, but I might watch that one again since it's one of my favorites. Gosh, I'm getting near the end :[

I'll have to rewatch, skipping over episode 12 of course :3


----------



## cad (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Nope. I'm on episode 18.


 Then I'm not going to spoil anything.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

ight

i am a master of developing fan theories before i am done watching things


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't get why this is popular. Seizure-colored ponies? Seriously? Are they trying to stupify audiences or what??

I understand if lil girls like this, but why are there some guys who actually like this crap? DX


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Read the thread from the beginning and do as people say. OP was just like you. Now he's in the herd


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I don't get why this is popular. Seizure-colored ponies? Seriously? Are they trying to stupify audiences or what??
> 
> I understand if lil girls like this, but why are there some guys who actually like this crap? DX


 
le sigh


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I don't get why this is popular. Seizure-colored ponies? Seriously? Are they trying to stupify audiences or what??
> 
> I understand if lil girls like this, but why are there some guys who actually like this crap? DX


 
trust me, i thought the same thing until i watched the first two episodes. 

It makes people smile. That's all you gotta know.


----------



## Deo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Someone PM'd me this link on the mainsite and I read it.
Oh my god. I am a saaaaaaadpony. 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...Xjw8qGWAjBaIQ/edit?hl=en_GB&authkey=CNnNnIgE#
\(à²¥nà²¥)/


This is fanfiction? Fans write fiction, I know, but I don't really read it because as far as I know most of it is crap blathered out by twelve year olds. But I liked this. So, uh, FAF, have any of you read any good pony stories? (my pride will never recover from this post, but I am brave enough to say it you foals).


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Dead cute things always spice up fan fiction.

Gives it a certain level of class.


----------



## Dubbleyew (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's a fun show to watch because the characters are quite good. I like that it has actual complex and unique female characters, you don't always see that in even today's media. The plots can sometimes be better, but it's really the characters that make it for me. (except for those cutie mark crusaders, I honestly could do without them. Not that they aren't decent characters, they're just not the ones I want to watch)

There's no shame in a guy liking girl stuff either. Any more than there is in a girl going to see the transformers movies. Feminine things are not evil, trust me. Where's the mlp movie? I want one.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I watched some. I was unamused.


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lead Jester said:


> I watched some. I was unamused.


 You sir, are one of the gived few. *Shakes hand*


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

if you don't like it get out of the thread

i'll applebuck the shit outta y'all


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> if you don't like it get out of the thread
> 
> i'll applebuck the shit outta y'all


 
Sister be applebuckin' crazy, yo.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Sister be applebuckin' crazy, yo.


 
I CAN DO THIS BY MYSELF TWILIGHT

/blacks out


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> I CAN DO THIS BY MYSELF TWILIGHT
> 
> /blacks out


 
...
A'yup.


----------



## cad (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Someone PM'd me this link on the mainsite and I read it.
> Oh my god. I am a saaaaaaadpony.
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...Xjw8qGWAjBaIQ/edit?hl=en_GB&authkey=CNnNnIgE#
> \(à²¥nà²¥)/
> ...


CUPCAKES


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Furfags gotta stop trying to be like other members.
> 
> Deo's the only one who can be Deo.
> 
> Stop trying to be like her.


 
*is wearing a tazz devil suit* But look, I look exactly like her! :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What I want to know is why people make such a big deal of not liking the show. It's not exactly something you need to shout off the roof-tops.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yeah, I mean I'm cool if someone doesn't like the show. But it really doesn't make you better than the people who do or something. It's like being smug about not liking a popular movie. No one really cares, ya know?


----------



## Alstor (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> So, uh, FAF, have any of you read any good pony stories? (my pride will never recover from this post, but I am brave enough to say it you foals).


 Only Cupcakes and that one. Although there is this: http://www.ponychan.net/chan/fic/


----------



## Deo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> *is wearing a tazz devil suit* But look, I look exactly like her! :V


 Oh my god, it's like looking into a mirror!



Hey, so Rarity _owns_ her own shop. How many 20 something year olds OWN a business? Or a home?
Apple Jack obviously works the farm with Big Macintosh, I think Granny Smith must own it.
Pinkie Pie, uh I think she has her own shop? I usually skip Pinkie centric episodes because she bugs me.
Twilight is still a student, but I assume she's being groomed to take Celestia's place as princess so Celestia can go back to doing god things? Maybe?

And I still don't know exactly what Rainbow Dash's job position is. We know she's a weather pegasus pony, and from "Winter Wrap Up" it seems has multiple flight crews under her command. So uh, she's important though somewhat lazy?
[video=youtube;Z6GFajh3aWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6GFajh3aWI&feature=player_detailpage#t=381s[/video]
^She specifically says "Sending off one of my flight crews". So one of plural. So she's not just in charge of one squad, but many. Right?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6GFajh3aWI&feature=player_detailpage#t=1159s
If she is the captain of multiple flight crews in Ponyville, do you think that responsibility will ever hold her back from the Wonderbolts?


----------



## Deo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



B.P.R.D said:


> CUPCAKES


 Is this a title?



Alstor said:


> Only Cupcakes and that one. Although there is this: http://www.ponychan.net/chan/fic/


 Tha'ts a hell of a lot of fanfics. I'm more so looking for recommendations. To be honest I don't have time to wade through the mountains of shitty fanfiction and I'd like to read one or two good ones.

And yes, cupcakes is a title, *trots off to read*


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> You sir, are one of the gived few. *Shakes hand*


 Silly stimuli leaves me unswayed lol. I can see why it *could* be amusing. I just got bored fast.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> What I want to know is why people make such a big deal of not liking the show. It's not exactly something you need to shout off the roof-tops.


 I am casually stating I don't think its all great. Its not -bad- I just view it as average.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Have you noticed how you rarely see the ponies actually doing things that require thumbs, but their world is still made of things ponies without magic just couldn't use? It's cute how they use saddles and plows to carry things about and have stable doors, but it'd be neat if more of the everyday things were designed with ponies in mind.

Just sayin', because the creators have put a lot of effort into the show in the first place.


----------



## Deo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST READ
WHAT THE FUCK
WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK YOU FUCKERS

FUCK YOU.
CUPCAKES IS NOT WHAT I WANT.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST READ
> WHAT THE FUCK
> WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK YOU FUCKERS
> 
> ...



I only read the summary on KYM.
And even that was disturbing.
Now I'm going to read the full story.

EDIT: NVM I'm not going near it.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Someone PM'd me this link on the mainsite and I read it.
> Oh my god. I am a saaaaaaadpony.
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...Xjw8qGWAjBaIQ/edit?hl=en_GB&authkey=CNnNnIgE#
> \(à²¥nà²¥)/


 
I read this and it made me sad partly because of the story and partly because of tangential thoughts.

Has anyone else noticed that most of the cutie marks in Ponyville have to do with a sweet?


----------



## Deo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jHnTgz1HEU&feature=player_detailpage#t=136s
Don't bother watching past time 2:21.


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Have you noticed how you rarely see the ponies actually doing things that require thumbs, but their world is still made of things ponies without magic just couldn't use? It's cute how they use saddles and plows to carry things about and have stable doors, but it'd be neat if more of the everyday things were designed with ponies in mind.
> 
> Just sayin', because the creators have put a lot of effort into the show in the first place.


 I agree. I know a few pages back this was sorta brought up. The show doesn't do much to designate that it's its own world. Other than some of the weather stuff, it's basically Earth but with talking ponies. Unlike _Cars_ which takes time to show us a world that anthromorphic cars would live in, _MLP:FiM_ just sort of skims over this. It would be cool if they did more with their world. 

But then, so many of them have magic. "how'd they build those houses? >:[" "MAGIC " So eh. It's not like they really NEED to go into details. 

I would also like to learn a bit more about dragons and some of the other wildlife on the show. The dragons are obviously sentient, and it seems like some of the other antagonistic creatures they run into are as well. The Cockitrice could easily understand Fluttershy, and the Ursa Major bear was taking care of her baby in a very human fashion, so I'm wondering how smart that thing is as well. Cows are obviously sentient, they talk. Haven't seen any pigs, but Pinkie Pie mentions hotdogs in one episode. Guess pigs are just animals? 


Deo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST READ
> WHAT THE FUCK
> WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK YOU FUCKERS
> 
> ...


 This made me laugh so hard :3


----------



## cad (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST READ
> WHAT THE FUCK
> WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK YOU FUCKERS
> 
> ...


heh


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Applejack's farm does have pigs, actually. The Cutie Mark Crusaders feed them in one of the later episodes, though *why they have pigs in the first* *place *bothered me a bit.
Pinkie Pie has stated that ponies are completely vegetarian, in an episode after she metions hot dogs.

So I don't even...

And Conker, I disgaree with _Cars _having an explanation for its world. It was just Earth without humans. Why do the cars have doors? HUH? WHY DO THEY HAVE DOORS FOR PEOPLE TO CLIMB INTO?
I like to imagine that Cars is set after the Stephen King short story "_Trucks_" about every vehicle on earth becoming sentient and running over humans. >:3c


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> And Conker, I disgaree with _Cars _having an explanation for its world. It was just Earth without humans. Why do the cars have doors? HUH? WHY DO THEY HAVE DOORS FOR PEOPLE TO CLIMB INTO?
> I like to imagine that Cars is set after the Stephen King short story "_Trucks_" about every vehicle on earth becoming sentient and running over humans. >:3c


 Apparently the second movie does a better job with building the world of _Cars_ though I haven't seen it. Just what I've been told. It's been awhile since I've seen the first, but I know there were SOME things in there that were car only. Little quirky things. _Cars_ wasn't my favorite Pixar movie though. 

I've seen the movie of "Trucks." It was so bad. I think it was on the scifi channel or something though, so I watched some of it. SO BAD

Wait, but Pinkie Pie actually says she prefers mustard ON her hot dogs in one episode, meaning she eats them or has eaten them. Now I'm just confused


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Obviously they are vegetarian hot dogs and AJ does some back-alley deals with monsters in the Everfree.


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Obviously they are *vegetarian hot dogs* and AJ does some back-alley deals with monsters in the Everfree.


 It's worse than I could have ever imagined :[


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

They exist and they are terrible.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST READ
> WHAT THE FUCK
> WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK YOU FUCKERS
> 
> ...


http://www.ponychan.net/chan/pic/src/131014839864.png


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Alstor said:


> http://www.ponychan.net/chan/pic/src/131014839864.png


 
Reasonable people being desprate for a quick, rough laugh.

Makes me feel like surgeon of lame soft.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lead Jester said:


> I am casually stating I don't think its all great. Its not -bad- I just view it as average.



I know, I was speaking in a more general manner. Still, I wonder why you feel the need to tell us.



Deo said:


> FUCK YOU.
> CUPCAKES IS NOT WHAT I WANT.


 
I've convinced myself that the alternative ending where it turns out to be a horror movie being filmed is canon.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

GUYS MY MOM IS A BRONY

she thinks rarity is the best :c


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> GUYS MY MOM IS A BRONY
> 
> she thinks rarity is the best :c


 
Well she is wrong


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fluttershy is clearly the best.RAINBOW DASH REIGNS SUPREME


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Rarity is the best pony.


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm sorry but Pinkie Pie is obviously the best pony. She's like, God or something. At least according to her :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

YOU ARE WRONG HAKAR

VOTE RBD, VOTE FOR THE FUTURE


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> YOU ARE WRONG HAKAR
> 
> VOTE RBD, VOTE FOR THE FUTURE


 
Well to be honest they are all awesome. Rarity just a little more.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I'm sorry but Pinkie Pie is obviously the best pony. She's like, God or something. At least according to her :V


 
*bro hoof*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I don't get why this is popular. Seizure-colored ponies? Seriously? Are they trying to stupify audiences or what??
> 
> I understand if lil girls like this, but why are there some guys who actually like this crap? DX



There's really no physical analogue to the effect it has. It's like this pure, innocent, nostalgic reminder of your childhood, that has withstood the test of time and makes you feel like the world is all pretty and everything.

Basically, it's canned escapism. Go try it.


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> There's really no physical analogue to the effect it has. It's like this pure, innocent, nostalgic reminder of your childhood, that has withstood the test of time and makes you feel like the world is all pretty and everything.
> 
> Basically, it's canned escapism. Go try it.


 FUCKING THIS

No other cartoon has the escapist powers of _MLP:FiM_. As much as I love other cartoons like _Spongebob, Fairly Odd Parents, Adventure Time, Chowder, _and the like, they just don't have the something _MLP:FiM _has. I dunno what it is about the ponies, but they are pretty therapeutic. Watching an episode is just a nice way to end the night, especially after getting rejected for job applications or threatening emails about student loans. Those problems can just quietly fuck off for twenty or so minutes.


----------



## BRN (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Obligatory


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Obligatory


Current version (4.2)


----------



## BRN (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



wheelieotter said:


> Current version (4.2)


 
That is indeed much better.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

On episode 18 and I knew within the first 30 seconds I was going to hate it. Dammit.


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> On episode 18 and I knew within the first 30 seconds I was going to hate it. Dammit.


 Yup. As soon as the CMC showed up I said "fuck, really, again?" 

I thought this was Owls Well that Ends Well  Guess that's a later episode. Talk about a major letdown, CMC vs rewatching my favorite episode...

Also, I'm three minutes in and I'm pretty sure I know what all of their cutie marks will be now :[


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Also, I'm three minutes in and I'm pretty sure I know what all of their cutie marks will be now :[


 Yeah, that was kind of a letdown. Applebloom's cutie mark is obviously a knife. To represent murder.


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Yeah, that was kind of a letdown. Applebloom's cutie mark is obviously a knife. To represent murder.


 Indeed :V

Actually, as far as CMC episodes go, this one wasn't that bad. The end of it was pretty funny, and the characters were less aggravating than normal.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I still hated it >_>


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think they are rather funny, somewhat annoying, but funny and cute.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> I think they are rather funny, *somewhat annoying*, but funny and cute.


 
They're children... not only that, they're _little girls_.........   >.<   .........  What do you expect?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't really like CMC. They're oh so hyper and boring.
And screamy.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't really like CMC. They're oh so hyper and boring.
> And screamy.


And they sing badly

At the ~very least~ they looked awesome in those heavy metal getups.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I had Winter Wrap Up in my head all day at work today, but I don't know all of the words yet, so it was annoying me.

_Little critters hibernate
Under the snow and ice
We wake up all their sleeeeepy heads
So quietly and nice ~_


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> And they sing badly
> 
> At the ~very least~ they looked awesome in those heavy metal getups.


 
Well, at least they provided one of the better episodes (and my favorite): The Cutie Mark Chronicles (Episode 23).


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I can't believe I like this show...


Also, FlutterShy's the best, clearly.


did I just type that?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Lol, Deo. There's a really good alt fic for cupcakes called "A Precious Rainbow", in which Applejack saves Dash, but dash lost her wings. It's really good.





Nopony should read SAM or "the horror, the horror". EVER EVER.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well, at least they provided one of the better episodes (and my favorite): The Cutie Mark Chronicles (Episode 23).


 
Little Applejack was just darling. <3
And the whole "your future best friends could be looking at the very same rainbow" was so sweet...
And and little Rainbow's voice going all squeaky = d'awww.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Little Applejack was just darling. <3
> And the whole "your future best friends could be looking at the very same rainbow" was so sweet...
> And and little Rainbow's voice going all squeaky = d'awww.


 
And let us not forget "A ROCK?! THAT'S MY DESTINY?!".


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



			
				two posters up said:
			
		

> And the whole "your future best friends could be looking at the very same rainbow" was so sweet...



I actually found something like that out with one of my friends that died a few years ago.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

SPOILERS GAIZ

Oh wait nvm this thread

Also Applebloom needs this


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> SPOILERS GAIZ
> 
> Oh wait nvm this thread
> 
> Also Applebloom needs this


 
People have been posting spoilers for pages, GOSH.

Haha, and Scootaloo needs something suggesting a future of lesbian activities. It's obvious, people.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fuck the CMC's.

Scootaloo- Choreography or stunt mare
Sweetie Bell- Singer
AppleBloom- Designer


OH HEY, I DID IT! *Dora's "we did it" dance*


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Haha, and Scootaloo needs something suggesting a future of lesbian activities. It's obvious, people.


 
a rainbow scooter


----------



## Deo (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Is it sad that I have 35 MB of Rainbow Dash pictures?
*And OBVIOUSLY Rainbow Dash is the best pony. *Obviously.

And God do I ever hate Pinkie Pie. She's annoying as hell.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have more safe for work pony pictures than all of my porn combined. Close to 400 pictures now.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Is it sad that I have 35 MB of Rainbow Dash pictures?
> *And OBVIOUSLY Rainbow Dash is the best pony. *Obviously.
> 
> And God do I ever hate Pinkie Pie. She's annoying as hell.


 
There's someone who posted that they have over 1.6 GB of ponies, so you're okay.


----------



## Leviathan (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's truly amazing how many people like this show...Myself included...Many people are going to rage when it get's cancelled, lol.

[video=youtube;Jv3Q1Y-raYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv3Q1Y-raYM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Leviathan said:


> It's truly amazing how many people like this show...Myself included...Many people are going to rage when it get's cancelled, lol.


Who cares I have it downloaded


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> And God do I ever hate Pinkie Pie. She's annoying as hell.


 
Deo I thought you were cool
what happened


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Leviathan said:


> It's truly amazing how many people like this show...Myself included...Many people are going to rage when it get's cancelled, lol.
> 
> [video=youtube;Jv3Q1Y-raYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv3Q1Y-raYM[/video]



Exactly.


----------



## cad (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Is it sad that I have 35 MB of Rainbow Dash pictures?.


Holy shit, that's _exactly _how big my Fluttershy folder is! :O


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You're putting my ponypix collection to shame, guys.
And what's this about not liking Pinkie Pie? 

_Twilight she is the magical master_
_Pinkie, she is the joy and the laughter
Rainbow, yeah she's the toughest fighter
FRIENDSHIP WILL SAVE THE DAY

Fighting clouds
Trying to blow them away
Here they co--_


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Pinkie Pie is awesome. I thought she was annoying at first but she's really grown on me.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Pinkie Pie is awesome. I thought she was annoying at first but she's really grown on me.


 
Same here, still... Rarity is still my favorite. I considered her bland at first, but I cam to like her after her spotlight episodes.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't like Rarity because she's too girly/prissy for me to enjoy. Rainbow Dash is consistently my favorite, though. Always out there, competitive, being her silly tomboy self. And Sonic Rainboom showed her uncertain side, yet she was still trying her best despite being scared when she finally got out there. 

She's just a really great character who reminds me a lot of my younger self, so I like that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I didn't like Rarity much until the dress making episode, but I can't see how she could be people's favourite.
I'm imagining Little Skift and Rainbow Dash trying to make it through the tough years of high school together. <3


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Well, I've always liked well-done diva characters: outrageousness of any degree combined with depth and caring are two things that I find very appealing in a female character. Of course, smartness and level-headedness are appreciated too.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm imagining Little Skift and Rainbow Dash trying to make it through the tough years of high school together. <3


Haha, naaah. This would be elementary. In high school I was more like Fluttershy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Haha, naaah. This would be elementary. In high school I was more like Fluttershy.


 
So was I. <3
I could've done with friendship magic when I had to move schools aged 13. ;^;

Can you explain your avatar? I don't even know.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> So was I. <3
> I could've done with friendship magic when I had to move schools aged 13. ;^;
> 
> Can you explain your avatar? I don't even know.


At least in middle school I was totally Pinkie Pie.

And it's from a video of Russians being Russians.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's ponies.

No one cares if you don't like it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> And only one person managed to 'this' the post. Looks like some people have lost their adherence to their animosity, and are no longer supporting those who still hold firm. Poor show of dedication, men.


 
I'm a wimmin, so it's okay.


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Jeffery Dahmer's cutie mark was a circular saw :3

Pinkie Pie is my favorite pony. She kind of reminds me of /b/ and her antics and randomness remind me of some of the older cartoons like Buggs Bunny and Coyote and Roadrunner. It's a good thing. Almost everything she says makes me laugh.

Spike is my favorite character though, mostly because of all the characters in the show, I guess I'm closer to him? How do you guys pick your characters? Im' guessing some go "which ones resemble me" and then there's the "well, she's completely opposite of me" types, but I wonder how else people pick their favorites. For shows like this, and slice of life animes and such, I usually end up liking the character who seems the most like me or has more traits. GOGO ARCHETYPES I GUESS!

Spike's sense of humor and mild sarcasm though <3 He's my favorite.

Also, when this show gets released on DVD, I hope it has a lot of awesome extras. I want some commentary that doesn't suck, like what I got form _Drawn Together_. Best commentary ever. The two creators/directors and a bunch of hte actors would just talk about the episodes and sometimes go off topic to their gay phases  but it was really funny and interesting to watch. "Yeah, this gag, we had to rewrite a ton of times to get it in" or "the original gag here couldn't get in because it was too racey. It was originally X" and the actors would talk about their whacky antics and such.

Tara Strong said it was her favorite show to work on so far. 

I WANT COMMENTARY LIKE THAT FOR THE PONIES


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

For the most part I go by "what pony would I want to hang out with if they were a person" and RBD wins that one


----------



## Riley (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> And only one person managed to 'this' the post. Looks like some people have lost their adherence to their animosity, and are no longer supporting those who still hold firm. Poor show of dedication, men.


 Maybe people just like things because being irrational is what humans do best.

I like the show, I'm well aware I'm a 19 year old guy, and I don't give a shit because it, like other TV shows I watch, entertains me.  There's no quota of manliness or adult-ness to fill, and if someone thinks there is, they really need to lighten up and just try to have some fun.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've never identified with any character, ever. I go by the "what makes this character so likeable/interesting/attractive" route or simply by the "mmm... this character calls my attention, I'd wait to see how he/she develops" route.
Things that I appreciate in a character:
-Outrageousness.
-Red hair.
-British accent.
-Wisdom.
-Reasonable focus or development.
-Animal traits (because we know who we are here).
-Not dumbing down for the plot's sake.
-That he/she/it appeals to my sense of humor.


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Looks like some people have lost their adherence to their animosity


 
That's how _magical_ this show is~


----------



## Deo (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Pinkie Pie is awesome. I thought she was annoying at first but she's really grown on me.


 Pinkie Pie is not awesome. She's clippy, annoying, spaz, and an obnoxious invasion of my 20% cooler usual episodes.

Rainbow Dash is awesome because she's really the only pony to break out of the "girly" pony mold that the G1 and G2 ponies were herded into. FiM has a nearly as tomboyish Apple Jack, but Apple Jack still does her hair and wears accessories, the genderized "girly" things. I love Rainbow Dash because she's that tough, reliable, loyal tomboy with a secret soft side. And yeah, she's loud and braggy, but she always has the nerve and the ability to back up her words. And she seems to work really hard for her goal, practicing everyday new tricks and pushing herself. Also she's capable, ambitious, and never backs down from a challenge, and I can connect to and admire that.



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> And only one person managed to 'this' the  post. Looks like some people have lost their adherence to their  animosity, and are no longer supporting those who still hold firm. Poor  show of dedication, men.


 They left the thread that is based on discussing a television show that they have no interest in. :\ Oh man that's terrible.


----------



## cad (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

[URL="http://yeaka.deviantart.com/#/d3cgwj4"]I JUST FOUND THE GREATEST PONY GAME EVER![/url]

You are Pinkie Pie, sent out on a mission by My Little Timelord to collect cupcakes and lick ponies. Yes, you heard that correctly. Short, but fun, nonetheless.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Pinkie Pie is my favorite pony. She kind of reminds me of /b/ and her antics and randomness remind me of some of the older cartoons like Buggs Bunny and Coyote and Roadrunner. It's a good thing. Almost everything she says makes me laugh.



It wasn't the random attitude or goofy stuff that sold Pinke Pie for me but rather Party of One which demonstrated something personally recognizable. She's insecure and her sunny disposition is pathetically thin. As much as she probably doesn't think about, she really needs the friends she has which is why she does to some pretty odd things to keep them interested. If it weren't for that episode, Rarity would probably be best pony. So I think.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So last night I was bored. I had nothing to watch on TV so I went to YouTube. There are two things I have been watching on and off for a while now. I've been watching the full walk through of the game "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" and of course, MLP: FIM.

Guess what I watched for 5 hours? 

I did a double-take when I saw the clip from the episode where Deo's avatar is from. And I love the Winter Wrap up song ;;

EDIT: To follow more on topic, I like Rainbow Dash the most because of her spunky attitude. Pinkie Pie reminds me of one of my best friends, though, so i like her a lot as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Winter Wrap Up is my favorite song too :3

Glad you like, Nightfire. Did you watch all of the first season? 0.o


Edit: @Deo: I still like Pinkie Pie, but she's not my favorite, that still goes to Rainbow Dash. After that it's probably Twilight Sparkle now.


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It wasn't the random attitude or goofy stuff that sold Pinke Pie for me but rather Party of One which demonstrated something personally recognizable. She's insecure and her sunny disposition is pathetically thin. As much as she probably doesn't think about, she really needs the friends she has which is why she does to some pretty odd things to keep them interested. If it weren't for that episode, Rarity would probably be best pony. So I think.


 Hmm. I'm not that far in (I'm on episode 19), so for me, it was her randomness and whatnot. But, that episode sounds really interesting, so I'm looking forward to it. I like that this show actually does have character depth; there's usually a reason for why the characters act the way they do, and they even go through some character changes that make sense as the show progresses. It's just a well written show.

Hmm. I think one could compare Pinkie Pie to Jack Sparrow in _Pirates of the Caribbean_. In the first movie, the straight man character was pretty much Will Turner. He was the straight man. The one who actually had some emotional investment in his quest. Jack was the crazy one, but damn, doesn't everyone just like Jack? Pinkie Pie is like Jack. She's crazy. All the other characters have more reasoning for their quirks, but Pinkie is just bein Pinkie. 

Pinkie Pie would be fun to have a few drinks with. I bet she's an awesome drunk.

Edit; what I really like about this show is that there's a wide cast of main characters, and that people like them for different reasons, but every reason is valid. It makes this show good, because I can see why people like every other character after they make their arguments. Rainbowdash is just really fun, and I agree with everything Deo said about her. Good stuff :3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Winter Wrap Up is my favorite song too :3
> 
> Glad you like, Nightfire. Did you watch all of the first season? 0.o


 
Nope, I just finished episode 16, so I have a while to go before I finish the full season.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nightfire Tiger said:


> Nope, I just finished episode 16, so I have a while to go before I finish the full season.


 
Man I gotta finish up to beat you >:c

Still need to watch 19.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> [URL="http://yeaka.deviantart.com/#/d3cgwj4"]I JUST FOUND THE GREATEST PONY GAME EVER![/url]
> 
> You are Pinkie Pie, sent out on a mission by My Little Timelord to collect cupcakes and lick ponies. Yes, you heard that correctly. Short, but fun, nonetheless.


 
You go around LICKING ponies, and they blush when you do it. THIS IS THE MOST HILARIOUSLY PERVERTED GAME EVER.

It didn't help that I licked Whooves in the butt and he got this perverted grin on his face. And I licked some girl pony from behind and she blushed hard.

What are we teaching these young kids?!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Man I gotta finish up to beat you >:c
> 
> Still need to watch 19.


 
Better get your butt in gear, I'm aiming to finish tonight! (Although I do have two one-hour long episodes of another show to watch first).


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Sigh. I think I'm slowly becoming a brony, and I have yet to see more than one episode. You can thank youtube for that.

Like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX9C5qhaswE&NR=1 
:3 <3


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Sigh. I think I'm slowly becoming a brony, and I have yet to see more than one episode. You can thank youtube for that.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


 
Spoilers on that, it's pretty much the best part of the final episode. o_o


----------



## Conker (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 19 was pretty hilarious. Rarity had some excellent moments, though I suppose I shouldn't spoil them.

Spike also had some amazing moments. Best character ever :3 His fantasy made me lawl so hard, I'm surprised they kept the "HE WANTS TO BONE RARITY" thing in there. It struck me as really odd when it was introduced in the first episode, yet it's still there.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> You go around LICKING ponies, and they blush when you do it. THIS IS THE MOST HILARIOUSLY PERVERTED GAME EVER.
> 
> It didn't help that I licked Whooves in the butt and he got this perverted grin on his face. And I licked some girl pony from behind and she blushed hard.
> 
> What are we teaching these young kids?!


Not to mention the seizures you get when licking the air


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think I'm like a mixture of Twilight, Fluttershy, and Spike


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm 60% Rainbow Dash, 15% Twilight Sparkle, 10% Fluttershy, and 5% Rarity.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Spoilers on that, it's pretty much the best part of the final episode. o_o


 
Fluttershy got tired of all the crap and finally flipped her shit.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> words


 
Hey, yeah, that's what I meant by *spoilers*, right?  As in don't leave that up for people to see on accident before they're ready?


----------



## Conker (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Spoiler: Fluttershy
> 
> 
> 
> Fluttershy got tired of all the crap and finally flipped her shit.


 I already knew something like this happened thanks to talking about the show, but yeah, edit that and put spoilers in it :\


----------



## Fay V (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> words that spoil



Please be so kind as to edit the message with tags. it makes everyone's life easier.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Hard to spoil an episode I've never seen before. :V

I forget how to do spoiler tags and it's not letting me. A mod would have to edit it. FAY.



Decided to finally try watching the series.


----------



## Larry (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm pretty sure I'm still not into the fandom.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Opinion on MLP after the first two episodes:

It is cute.

However, I have no strong desire to watch the rest of the series. Hell, it feels like the series just ended. I'm not exactly sure what kind of long plot, if any, the rest of the series will have, besides Twilight hanging out in Ponyville with her new friends.

Although I kinda enjoyed it, and chuckled a little here and there, I found it a bit pretentious. It was like watching a thousand GI Joe PSAs one after the other. "Remember kids, stay off drugs, love everyone, never lie, don't smoke! GI JJJJOOOOEEEEEEEEE!" Like a typical childen's show for little girls, it beats the message of friendship and love into your skull. Here we have the main character, an introvert bookworm geek, who gets taught the importance of working together. And as they named off the 5 elements, I knew each one would come into play in thwarting evil. It was so predictable. "Hey look, there's some evil going on, let's use friendship and kindness and love to defeat it!" Sigh, so cliche. And even at the end, they forgive the antagonist.
Morals? In MY children's show? Inconceivable!

Cute but cliche and a bit too heavy with the lovey dovey. I hope this isn't a trend with this series or I won't enjoy it.

But I'm sticking with it, because I swore I'd watch it until I liked it or I puked and passed out. The latter may be more likely.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

i like the show but i'm not a brony.
i watch it very rarely.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Snape kills Fluttershy with Applejack.

Also I watched a few episodes and don't get what the big deal is.


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Although I kinda enjoyed it, and chuckled a little here and there, I found it a bit pretentious. It was like watching a thousand GI Joe PSAs one after the other. "Remember kids, stay off drugs, love everyone, never lie, don't smoke! GI JJJJOOOOEEEEEEEEE!" Like a typical childen's show for little girls, it beats the message of friendship and love into your skull.


 
Actually, after the first two episodes, the lesson-per-episode is usually suprisingly mature and applicable. It's not "MAEK FRENDS YAY" or "BE NICE", you actually get things like "don't be overly critical of something that someone made you for free out of the kindness of their heart, and be thankful that they did it in the first place" and "take the time to listen to and consider every viewpoint, even if it doesn't seem right at first". God-tier children's TV.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



LizardKing said:


> Snape kills Fluttershy with Applejack.


 

NNNNNNNNG YOU ASSHOLE! I haven't finished the book yet!


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I'm 60% Rainbow Dash, 15% Twilight Sparkle, 10% Fluttershy, and 5% Rarity.


 
I don't mean to be rude. 60% + 15% + 10% + 5% = 90%


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Opinion on MLP after the first two episodes:
> 
> It is cute.
> 
> ...


 
The pilot is the only episode that's like this


----------



## Deo (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I SAID I WOULD AND I MEANT IT
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6109532
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6109559


----------



## Conker (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> I SAID I WOULD AND I MEANT IT
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6109532
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6109559


 Damn Deo, those are cool. I love the last one.


Episode 20 was great. So much Derpy Hooves! Saw her twice derp eyed, and another time non derp eyed. She's in some episodes more than thrice, but she had some awesome derp eyed moments in this one. Made me laugh pretty hard. I love that they continued on with that character for the brony fans. Makes me feel welcomed, even though I'm not of the intended agegroup. 

Also, lawl at "Spike: I have a secret...i have a crush on Rarity" I'm sure if I were an anthromorphic pony, I'd want to fuck Rarity to though.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Noice stuff Deo.

Haven't watched ponies today. Feel depressed.

Pony withdrawal.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm not into MLP, but I decided to make avatar Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Cute but cliche and a bit too heavy with the lovey dovey. I hope this isn't a trend with this series or I won't enjoy it.


 
You don't know how right your hopes are.

The show basically forgets the first 2 pilot episodes. The trend is nonexistent.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm pretty sure Episode 24 is the worst of the series. Minus the "Who's On First" reference and "saddlesore", it's poorly written and one of the dumber episodes of the season. It's like the ponies lost 90% of their personalities. And did Twilight just say "OMG"?

Good thing Episodes 25 and 26 are awesome. <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yay for episodes 25 and 26.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6109559



http://ponibooru.413chan.net/_image...dash rainbow_dash_always_dresses_in_style.jpg


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Preach it OP, preach it.

You crazy bronies.


----------



## Deo (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So to get back into my art groove I'm water coloring! wooooo! I'll post more when I get them done, the next one I jumped to was Twilight Sparkle, only because I was dying to use salt on my water colors and the technique seems fitting for Twilight. Rainbow Dash doodle is yet unpainted. boo hoo. I haven't drawn horses in FOREVER god I did not remember what I was missing. Though I am having troubles with anatomy and such. I better go hit my vet books again ha ha ha!


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Why do I want to draw a comic of Deo fangasming over Rainbow Dash, then Fay, Jash, Takun, H&K and me see her and are like 0.o, then she zaps us with a friendship "IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR" style beam, and we all become bronies XD


----------



## Conker (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Alstor said:


> I'm pretty sure Episode 24 is the worst of the series. Minus the "Who's On First" reference and "saddlesore", it's poorly written and one of the dumber episodes of the season. It's like the ponies lost 90% of their personalities. And did Twilight just say "OMG"?
> 
> Good thing Episodes 25 and 26 are awesome. <3


 Episode 24 is like my favorite, or at least in the top five :3 

And I believe Twilight says "Oh and gee"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The mangled mouse was a bit heavy for a kid's show. They don't usually show anything like blood in cartoons, fake or not.


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> The mangled mouse was a bit heavy for a kid's show. They don't usually show anything like blood in cartoons, fake or not.


 Yeah, that surprised me back when I first saw it.  Hardly the worst gore ever put onscreen, but for what's still a cartoon for young kids?  Jeez, calm down, Spike.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Rainbow Dash always dresses in style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwyIR598a_s&NR=1
Rainbow dash goes over the line:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-0mLcZz3gU&feature=related
Omgoshomgoshomgoshomgosh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKWpGJ4Xhw8&feature=related
Meet the Scout, Rainbow Dash:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwftPan1Udo&feature=related

Edit: How'd it get burned?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFFv1BSiQgA&NR=1



Aden said:


> Actually, after the first two episodes, the lesson-per-episode is usually suprisingly mature and applicable. It's not "MAEK FRENDS YAY" or "BE NICE", you actually get things like "don't be overly critical of something that someone made you for free out of the kindness of their heart, and be thankful that they did it in the first place" and "take the time to listen to and consider every viewpoint, even if it doesn't seem right at first". God-tier children's TV.



Oh, I'm not doubting this series makes for great children's programming. Hell, If I had kids I'd practically force them to watch it. But I just tire of any program that tries to use the plot and story to preach to me some kind of moral (or beat it over my head) like a bad evangelical christian cartoon (and having hardcore religious family members, I've seen those before, and they're way worse than any normal children's cartoon would come up with). I get that from some Japanese anime movies, where they beat this pacifist "war is evil" message over your head, or even worse, one that had a "Technology/industry BAD, nature GOOD" treehugging hippie message which made me want to fly to japan to suckerpunch the creator of the movie.

How much such messages are pushed in the rest of the series will be a factor in how much I like it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Silly pony-related question: what would you say your cutie mark would be if you were a soopah special pony? I'm still blank flankin' but what about you guys?


----------



## Azure (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Blank flanks 4 lyfe. I don't need no tattoo. But of course, everyone is going to give me an obvious answer, so I'm gonna go with this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Huh, I thought it would be a cigarette, bottle of bourbon, and gas station burrito for sure.


----------



## Azure (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ok, maybe a pack of Newports would be better. But I love flowers so much :c


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Haha, mine would probably end up being a pack of Marlboro Red 100s if I pursued my ambitions.


----------



## Azure (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Cowboy Killer Deluxe Extra Long Jobbies


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

djarum black because i am a massive hipster


----------



## Azure (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> djarum black because i am a massive hipster


 They aren't the same anymore :c

DAMN YOU OBAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## cad (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I honestly don't know. I have most of my character's traits and such in mind, but have no idea what its cutie mark would be. :/


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just skimmed episode three. Eh. Predicable, and I saw the ending a mile away.


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Predicable, and I saw the ending a mile away.


 
That happens with most of them tbh


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have watched a few episodes so far, to see what the fuss was about. Good show.

That art style has never been more fitting in anything than it is in MLP. Seriously, it's a cute style, and Dexter's Lab, PPG, Fairly Oddparents all sucked at being cute (PPG look like... I don't know what, but it feels like a stretch to say 'human girls.') It may have been that all of those had at least 1 main/constant character with an annoying as all fuck voice? MLP gets points for not really being annoying as fuck at all. Even the pink girl who talks too much doesn't have an annoying voice; they accomplished making her/all the characters to be pretty likable.

It also had a pretty good flow to it. It was very predictable, but wasn't bogging down plot with stupid random antics like those other shows I mentioned. It's hard to say it's just a fad when it's literally made better than most other cartoons currently shitting up tv.

It's not really my kind of show, but it's good, and that's why I'll probably watch more of it at some point.


----------



## Deo (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Silly pony-related question: what would you say your cutie mark would be if you were a soopah special pony? I'm still blank flankin' but what about you guys?


 On the "Deo" MLP I made I put a mushroom cloud explosion. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6032109
But it'd probably more likely for myself be a table leg with nails in it. Or sculpting wire. Or a welding helmet.


Also more MLP artsyfartsy stuff
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6116097


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> The mangled mouse was a bit heavy for a kid's show. They don't usually show anything like blood in cartoons, fake or not.


 As an adult watching a kids show, I had no problems with it. Technically, injury and death were covered in earlier episodes. When Spike was fantasizing about saving Rarity, he pictured himself as a knight with a lance; any kid will know that a sharp pointy metal object is used for inflicting injury/death. When Rarity was falling from the sky and Rainbow Dash saved with her with Sonic Rainboom, it is implied that she would have died had Rainbow Dash not intervened. 

"Owls Well that Ends Well" is the only episode that EXPLICITLY shows that death is a plausibility in their world with Spike and the toy mouse, but I don't see anything wrong with that. Even _Sesime Street_ covered death in a few episodes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> As an adult watching a kids show, I had no problems with it. Technically, injury and death were covered in earlier episodes. When Spike was fantasizing about saving Rarity, he pictured himself as a knight with a lance; any kid will know that a sharp pointy metal object is used for inflicting injury/death. When Rarity was falling from the sky and Rainbow Dash saved with her with Sonic Rainboom, it is implied that she would have died had Rainbow Dash not intervened.
> 
> "Owls Well that Ends Well" is the only episode that EXPLICITLY shows that death is a plausibility in their world *with Spike and the toy mouse*, but I don't see anything wrong with that. Even _Sesime Street_ covered death in a few episodes.


 
One thing though... a toy mouse can't die, no matter how much you mangle it.


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> One thing though... a toy mouse can't die, no matter how much you mangle it.


 No shit, but that's not the point of what people are arguing, or not to my knowledge anyways.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> No shit, but that's not the point of what people are arguing, or not to my knowledge anyways.


 
Without going back to double check, I seem to remember someone refering to the "death" of a mouse.  Even though that "mouse" was never alive in the first place.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Skift said:


> Silly pony-related question: what would you say your cutie mark would be if you were a soopah special pony? I'm still blank flankin' but what about you guys?


 
A big blingy tribal emblem that says "Bitches".

But seriously, a piano.


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This thread should be sticky'd to prevent any further threads popping up about this topic.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My cutie mark would probably be a Colt M1911 handgun, or a Weed Leaf.  Or maybe a Colt M1911 handgun on top of a weed leaf =O  Perfect....XD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> My cutie mark would probably be a Colt M1911 handgun, or a Weed Leaf.  Or maybe a Colt M1911 handgun on top of a weed leaf =O  Perfect....XD


 
drugs and firearms, a perfect combination :V


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Without going back to double check, I seem to remember someone refering to the "death" of a mouse.  Even though that "mouse" was never alive in the first place.


 Yes, referring to the death of the toy mouse as being too graphic for a cartoon aimed at such a young audience. The mouse wasn't real, but Spike used stuffing and fake blood to make its death look real and fairly gruesome, which may not have been appropriate for the show. I was arguing from the other side, mostly because that episode is my favorite though, so I'm apt to defend it.

The fact that the mouse was never alive is irrelevant. What it does is forcefully show the idea of death, and murder, in a childrens cartoon that hadn't had such ideas touched upon. 


@Other discussion: My cutie mark would be a pencil or a pen probably. Or a quill, if we're going in pony times. I like to write, and now and then I like to draw. So that works with both.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> I don't mean to be rude. 60% + 15% + 10% + 5% = 90%


 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.................

I think that's cause I was going to put some Pinkie Pie in there, but I forgot and didn't change the 60% to 70%... Sh*t.

Either that, or I'm 10% normal.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My cutie mark would be an N64 controller.
(Though if humans couldn't hold it, then ponies stand no chance.)


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That thing was almost as bad as the Gameboy Micro. It was so tiny! I only know one person who actually owns one of those.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> That thing was almost as bad as the Gameboy Micro. It was so tiny! I only know one person who actually owns one of those.



Haha, I had to Google it. Why did they even bother. x3


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Really? I guess I'm more of a nerd than I thought. VirtualBoy, anyone?

On another note, check out what I found!

[video=youtube;qVCFV7jT9ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVCFV7jT9ho[/video]


----------



## Littledoll (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I find it cute but I wouldn't consider myself obsessed. I don't understand getting obsessed with anything really. Especially a cartoon.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> I don't mean to be rude. 60% + 15% + 10% + 5% = 90%


 
Just needs to be about 20% cooler.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

10% cooler.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> 10% cooler.


 
Madam, I cheered on Rainbow Dash. I know Rainbow Dash. Rainbow Dash is a friend of mine. *Madam, you're no Rainbow Dash.* :V


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> 10% cooler.


 
20% of 50% cooler


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What? Why? *sob*

And what is with the madam? I'm only 19...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> My cutie mark would be an N64 controller.
> (Though if humans couldn't hold it, then ponies stand no chance.)


 
Your cutie mark could be an N64 emulator icon?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> What? Why? *sob*
> 
> And what is with the madam? I'm only 19...


 
It always needs to be about 20% cooler.  No exceptions.

And it was the best I could do for a Bentsen quote adaptation.  (Look up "Senator, you're no Jack Kennedy" sometime.)


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Okay, Ariel. I always obey the mods/admins.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> My cutie mark would probably be a Colt M1911 handgun, or a Weed Leaf.  Or maybe a Colt M1911 handgun on top of a weed leaf =O  Perfect....XD


 
I'd be your partner then. My brony-self already has a cutie mark made up of .45ACP bullets xD


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ponies + Guns = Awesome


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> The fact that the mouse was never alive is irrelevant. *What it does is forcefully show the idea of death, and murder, in a childrens cartoon that hadn't had such ideas touched upon.*


 
Point taken, then.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I am... so sorry.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqt5fMENP0I&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lcdSm6v5EA&feature=related


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> I am... so sorry.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqt5fMENP0I&NR=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lcdSm6v5EA&feature=related


 
Video #1 - NONONONONO CTRL+W
Video #2 - Awesome!

I will never listen to that song. Rebecca Black Virgins...UNITE!


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



			
				Tomias_Redford said:
			
		

> My cutie mark would probably be a Colt M1911 handgun, or a Weed Leaf.   Or maybe a Colt M1911 handgun on top of a weed leaf =O  Perfect....XD





Iudicium_86 said:


> I'd be your partner then. My brony-self already has a cutie mark made up of .45ACP bullets xD


 
My cutie mark would be a cannon that shoots bears wielding lightsabers that are on fire... but _cold fire_!

I suppose it's not that cool unless I can describe in precise and numeric details the.. damn stupid guns that have nothing to do with anything relevant. I mean really, _guns? And weed? Seriously!?

_Somewhere out there is a pony with a buster sword strapped to it's back and a 'dark past'.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My pony's cutie mark is an f-18 because i have some fake ones i don't really know how to fly but they're p sweet i guess

and also a heroin needle because i'm a recovering addict xD


edit: I'm honestly starting to think my cutie mark is a banquet meal over a stomach made of iron.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My cutie mark is a mÃ¶bius strip.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> My cutie mark is a mÃ¶bius strip.


 
Oddly enough, I have considered the possibility my cutie mark my be this, an infinity symbol, a question mark, or a circle.


----------



## Conker (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Ahaha, that means cow pony tipping for me!


 I don't get it :[

The cowboys and indians spoof episode was pretty amusing. There were actually MALE CHARACTERS D: and they were mostly stupid as shit! Spike was pretty awesome in that episode though, which is all that really matters :3 

When they were all abusing those apple pies, I almost cried. I love apple pie. YOU DO NOT WASTE THAT SHIT >:[


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

^I agree.

Also, my sister is watching cartoons now... and I can see one of the reasons why I like the characters so much: most of the main characters in nowadays' western cartoons are either jerkasses or fun-guy-wannabes or just boring. Not in this show.
Speaking of the show, I hope that whoever is in charge of the second season manages to make a better or equal job. Any recent announcements about it?


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Friendship is Tragic, isn't it?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm not sure WHAT my "cutie" awesome mark would be.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I really liked the design of the buffalo and laughed a LOT at Pinkie's Friendship!!1!!11! song pushing the chief to rage.



Conker said:


> When they were all abusing those apple pies, I almost cried. I love apple pie. YOU DO NOT WASTE THAT SHIT >:[



THIS. 
Whenever I'm hungry and see food being wasted on TV or films, I get my frowny face on.


----------



## Conker (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 22, with the bird, was friggen hilarious. So many references to old cartoons. God, I was laughing all the way through that one. 

Plus Pinkie Pie pied herself. God she's my favorite pony. So god damn crazy.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I really liked the design of the buffalo and laughed a LOT at Pinkie's Friendship!!1!!11! song pushing the chief to rage.


 
I want to be able to cover that song so bad but I can't figure it out by ear.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I spent the first couple of weeks of the "ponymania" just like that ... "what the hell is this pony stuff and why is everyone making such a fuss about it ?"

After ignoring all things pony related, I discovered they even had their own article on knowyourmeme.com ... I thought I'd take a look, clicked a link to the first episode, and the rest, as they say, is history.

My sister and I are now in a contest of skills and wits to find out who can buy all of the MLP toys to the other first.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

*eyetwitch*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Sometimes, I'm so frustrated, I could just scream.
But then I think of ponies and little Spike. :3


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

At first I was like:

WTF is wrong with you people? It's a little girls show!

Then I was like:

Hey, this isn't so bad... and it's kinda funny! And cute...

Now I'm all like:

Yay ponies!!!


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The best thing was ... I watched the first episode in the morning before leaving for school, and for some reason I just had an incredible luck all along the day ... On an impulse I went by a DVD shop and found a movie I'd been looking after for weeks, and all my buses arrived just when I got to the bus stops and they were all empty, even in the middle of the rush hours.

The power of Ponies is sometimes eerie in it's effectiveness.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

By the power of Celestia...I...AM...RARITY!!!

Sorry, He-Man reference.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What's wrong with us is that we never imagined someone with deep pockets who was willing to take a gamble with a fading brand would ever meet someone with talent who knows how to make a show awesome regardless of its target demographic.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

And then that scenario took place, and... look where we are now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> And then that scenario took place, and... look where we are now.



Adult men watching ponies.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Adult men watching ponies.


 
aka progress


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> aka progress


 
Yes.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> aka progress


 
I'd agree, seriously. Adult men watching this, and openly admitting to liking it, certainly shows progress to me. Anything that moves away from the expectation modern society has that men and women should behave in different, specific ways is progress in my opinion.  The sooner what is and isn't ok for men and women to do has no difference between the sexes the better.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Adult men watching ponies.


 
Pretty sure they're watching it for "the plot."


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Pretty sure they're watching it for "the plot."


 
Someone could make a legit case for watching the show to examine the clear mental illness of the pink one and to view the yellow one as a high functioning autistic.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

D:

If you don't have the time, this sums it up.


----------



## Conker (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Someone could make a legit case for watching the show to examine the clear mental illness of the pink one and to view the yellow one as a high functioning autistic.


 In a few episodes, the white one shows symptoms of OCD. So there's also that.


----------



## Night-san (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

http://pokebreeder123.deviantart.com/#/d3g8zrg


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Night-san said:


> http://pokebreeder123.deviantart.com/#/d3g8zrg


 
Damn, that's pretty cool! I'm not very good at it though :c


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Night-san said:


> http://pokebreeder123.deviantart.com/#/d3g8zrg


 
73688.

ARE YOU DASH ENOUGH TO BEAT A PINKIE PIE FAN?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJfZTr8zMsc&feature=player_embedded#at=68


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Sometimes, I'm so frustrated, I could just scream.


 
Screaming you say?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Screaming you say?


 
Damn, I love that one.

Also this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxoGmVjAsmE


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I like the show.  

Fave character is Rarity. 

I completely understand why Spike wants to bone her. XD


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I like the show.
> 
> Fave character is Rarity.
> 
> I completely understand why Spike wants to bone her. XD



I normally have no issue with you people having an interest in stupid kids shows.

But this.

All of my hate.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I watched the first two episodes, didn't watch any for a few weeks, then came back, watched a few more, and a week later I've watched the entire series.

What the hell, ponies? Apparently. d(''d)

Fluttershy is the best. No contest. yay.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I like the show.
> 
> Fave character is Rarity.
> 
> I completely understand why Spike wants to bone her. XD



He just has a crush on her, I don't think he like...sexually desires Rarity.

At least I hope not. .-.

And by the way you say it, it sounds like you want to "bone" Rarity, too. Which is kinda sick, IMO. (Please tell me I misunderstood your post, I don't want what I interpreted to be as true)


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I like the show.
> 
> Fave character is Rarity.
> 
> I completely understand why Spike wants to bone her. XD


 
I just hope the "XD" means that you're kidding.
Anyway, Rarity is my favorite too, but I don't think the writers will take Spike's crush further than comic relief material.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I like the show.
> 
> Fave character is Rarity.
> 
> I completely understand why Spike wants to bone her. XD


 
While I agree that Rarity is the most gorgeous specimen of unicorn there is, you need to keep stuff like that to yourself.


----------



## Conker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 23 was indeed a good one, even with the CMC being main characters in it. Also, I fully believe Pinkie Pie is God inhabiting a planet for lulz. She's the Haruhi of this show. This would explain her "Pinkie Sense," her lack of fear, the fact that she has the longest name of any character--and it seems like the longer the name, the more power a character has--and she even says she created Equestria. Straight from her mouth :3 

There were some nice nods to other shows and movies to, which I liked.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I like the show.
> 
> Fave character is Rarity.
> 
> I completely understand why Spike wants to bone her. XD


 
That's not how you talk about a lady. Well lady pony. Still. *Iamdisappointface*


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

All of the characters are extremely likeable. That's probably the biggest thing that makes it a strong show, because the plot and everything focuses entirely around the characters, rather than having plot be something bigger in itself (and why the pilot wasn't as interesting, because plot was the big lame elephant in the room.)

Rarity was the closest thing to "annoying" to me. And Pinkie Pie was the kind of annoying character that would make me cringe and change the channel on any other cartoon. Pulling off a feat I don't fully understand, Pinkie Pie managed to not only _not_ be annoying at all, but turned into my favourite character.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh man, I would love to have the dress that Rarity made for Applejack IRL. 
I've never seen such a pretty piece of clothing in a children's cartoon.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Sadly nobody (should that be nopony ?) I know got hooked on the show despite my most sincere efforts ... I feel so alone in my ponytude 

General-JWJ


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

all I know is, whoever came up with the name "pinky pie" needs to die...


----------



## cad (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Screaming you say?


20% cooler remix.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Oh man, I would love to have the dress that Rarity made for Applejack IRL.
> I've never seen such a pretty piece of clothing in a children's cartoon.


 
Some of the finest tarps this side of Equestria.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> all I know is, whoever came up with the name "pinky pie" needs to die...


 
You'll get over it~


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Some of the finest tarps this side of Equestria.



And you get Rarity's word that your custom dress won't ride high and make you look like a... tank.


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> You'll get over it~


 
no! it's like saying "scrumptious"... ewwww

this is not acceptable


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> no! it's like saying "scrumptious"... ewwww
> 
> this is not acceptable


 
What? How are you getting that from "Pinkie Pie"?

Also: MILO! I LOVE YOU AND GERTY AND DOLPHINS IN SMART CLOTHING


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> What? How are you getting that from "Pinkie Pie"?
> 
> Also: MILO! I LOVE YOU AND GERTY AND DOLPHINS IN SMART CLOTHING


 
pet peeve words... like, words that sound horrible coming out of your mouth. :I

inorite, all that stuff and junk that you said :>


----------



## Wreth (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Did someone say GERTY?


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Wreth said:


> Did someone say GERTY?


 
mhm :>

THIS should be the popular fad... not ponies |:U


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Wreth said:


> Did someone say GERTY?


 
It's sooo cute when he asks if Sam is okay, and Sam says something like "yeah, I just have an upset tummy".
eeeee


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> It's sooo cute when he asks if Sam is okay, and Sam says something like "yeah, I just have an upset tummy".
> eeeee


 
oh god... there will be fan fic... D:>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> oh god... there will be fan fic... D:>


 
:Oc

On topic: I wanted to slap the girls when they didn't like Rarity's original, beautiful dresses. Gosh.


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> :Oc


 
"Sam, are you ok?"

"yes... I am. thanks to you"

*kisses monitor*







ok no, that's just too awkward >_>


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> :Oc
> 
> On topic: I wanted to slap the girls when they didn't like Rarity's original, beautiful dresses. Gosh.


 
Customer is not always right.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Customer is not always right.


 Customer is selfish ponyderp. >:c



Milo said:


> "Sam, are you ok?"
> 
> "yes... I am. thanks to you"
> 
> ...


 
Shuttup, Milo, it's wonderful.
What I did actually mean was it's cute that Sam used the word "tummy" while talking to his AI friend.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Customer is selfish ponyderp. >:c


 
No, the girls just lack a fashion sense. Save for maybe Fluttershy but that episode could convince me otherwise.


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Customer is selfish ponyderp. >:c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aha I'm kidding hare, it's cute :>

honestly, throughout the movie, I was scared that gerty was one of the bad guys D:> but I fell even more in love when he was all "I'll totally help you sam" :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> No, the girls just lack a fashion sense. Save for maybe Fluttershy but that episode could convince me otherwise.


 
Yeah, you're right. Pinkie just wanted STREAMERS! 
I was very happy that they went back to them at the end, though.



Milo said:


> aha I'm kidding hare, it's cute :>
> 
> honestly, throughout the movie, I was scared that gerty was one of the bad guys D:> but I fell even more in love when he was all "I'll totally help you sam" :3


 
This. How many movie AIs are actually nice and not sinister? None, that's how many. So GERTY broke free from that and made us warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Harebelle, are you hungry?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Wreth said:


> Harebelle, are you hungry?


 
Naw, GERTY, I just had an apple pie. c:


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nightfire Tiger said:


> He just has a crush on her, I don't think he like...sexually desires Rarity.
> 
> *At least I hope not. .-.*
> 
> And by the way you say it, it sounds like you want to "bone" Rarity, too. Which is kinda sick, IMO. (Please tell me I misunderstood your post, I don't want what I interpreted to be as true)


 
Spike is a baby dragon... I don't see why he should even have a crush on Rarity, let alone "desires" over her.  Then again, dragons do love pretty/shiney things, one of the reasons they hoard.


Aaand... GERTY?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Oh man, I would love to have the dress that Rarity made for Applejack IRL.
> I've never seen such a pretty piece of clothing in a children's cartoon.



Americans and their duds. I've never really been a fan of that kind of fashion style...


----------



## Conker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Spike is a baby dragon... I don't see why he should even have a crush on Rarity, let alone "desires" over her.  Then again, dragons do love pretty/shiney things, one of the reasons they hoard.


 Yeah. It's really hard to figure out what kind of relationship Spike has with Rarity, IMO. Because I always associate crushes with the hopes of a...you know, actual relationship. If not that, then a one night stand. Spike has a crush on Rarity, but as a baby dragon it's hard to say if what other motives might be. The whole "interspecies" thing also makes it kind of difficult to examine.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Whatever you do, don't look up the fanfiction on FurAffinity.


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Whatever you do, don't look up the fanfiction on FurAffinity.


 
ah, MLP fanfiction.... I'll remember that every day for the rest of my life...


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Some of it is as scary as f*ck, but some of it is pretty good. Or so I've been told. Are you implying that I've been reading naughty MLP fanfiction?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

And the fan-ascended pony, Derpy Hooves: http://youtu.be/-l7Lw0pXPSU (Derpy lines) - http://youtu.be/qG0ZMiJRo10 (La Hooves - Muffinproof) - Both voiced by BaldDumboRat


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Yeah. It's really hard to figure out what kind of relationship Spike has with Rarity, IMO. Because I always associate crushes with the hopes of a...you know, actual relationship. If not that, then a one night stand. Spike has a crush on Rarity, but as a baby dragon it's hard to say if what other motives might be. The whole "interspecies" thing also makes it kind of difficult to examine.


 
Exactly.  It's been the only element of the show I find off.  Unless I look at it from the point of view I gave, as a "dragons like pretty/shiney things" behavior.  Though it would help if Spike displayed some attraction to other pretty/shiney things.  I don't think eating jewels counts.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Yeah. It's really hard to figure out what kind of relationship Spike has with Rarity, IMO. Because I always associate crushes with the hopes of a...you know, actual relationship. If not that, then a one night stand. Spike has a crush on Rarity, but as a baby dragon it's hard to say if what other motives might be. The whole "interspecies" thing also makes it kind of difficult to examine.


 
Baby dragon? If he is, then he does not act like one to me (like a baby, that is). I always found his personality to be essentialy ageless, not being adjustable to any sort of stereotype, archetype or type. When I see him, I say "he acts this way" not "he acts like one would expect from this age group". Although, how should I know? The fact he speaks, formulates coherent ideas and looks definitely older than his even younger form (the one that Twilight hatches) is enough for me to forgive that aspect... then again, I was never to keen on it, since the series rarely played it seriously.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Baby dragon? If he is, then he does not act like one to me (like a baby, that is). I always found his personality to be essentialy ageless, not being adjustable to any sort of stereotype, archetype or type. When I see him, I say "he acts this way" not "he acts like one would expect from this age group". Although, how should I know? The fact he speaks, formulates coherent ideas and looks definitely older than his even younger form (the one that Twilight hatches) is enough for me to forgive that aspect... then again, I was never to keen on it, *since the series rarely played it seriously*.


 
But the series has mentioned Spike still being a baby, at least once that I can remember, if not more.


----------



## Conker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Baby dragon? If he is, then he does not act like one to me (like a baby, that is). I always found his personality to be essentialy ageless, not being adjustable to any sort of stereotype, archetype or type. When I see him, I say "he acts this way" not "he acts like one would expect from this age group". Although, how should I know? The fact he speaks, formulates coherent ideas and looks definitely older than his even younger form (the one that Twilight hatches) is enough for me to forgive that aspect... then again, I was never to keen on it, since the series rarely played it seriously.


 I believe he is a baby dragon in that Fluttershy is not afraid of him, but is afraid of adult dragons (this gets brought up via dialogue) and because Spike is just really small compared to the other dragons that have shown up on the cartoon.

But, I don't know anything about dragon life cycles, and I'm sure they differ from one set of lore to another, so it's hard to place.

I do agree with you on Spike though; his thoughts and actions aren't situated in what one would call a "baby."


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> But, I don't know anything about dragon life cycles, and I'm sure they differ from one set of lore to another, so it's hard to place.


 
This. The show never explains about "dragon phisyology and growth" if one may call it that. That's why I'm not too bothered by the situation.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Spike's feelings for Rarity are what all boys' feelings are in MLP's target age group: puppy love, that's it.


----------



## Conker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> This. The show never explains about "dragon phisyology and growth" if one may call it that. That's why I'm not too bothered by the situation.


 I'm more bothered in that he's a dragon and Rarity is a pony. If Spike ends up being one of those big dragons, and I don't see why he wouldn't be, well, we run into some fitting errors. The inter species thing is what throws me off.

I mean, right now it's played off as nothing more than a cute little crush. It's pretty comic. But, I'm also old enough to know that cute little crushes can turn into more than that, and that can evolve further, and eventually we're at adult land and everyone is having sex. PONIES SHOULDN'T BE FUCKING DRAGONS. 

Someone in the attended audience for the show won't pick up on any of that. To them it'll be a cute "oh the boy likes the girl!" thing. To most bronies, it probably isn't an issue. Hell, I don't really see it as much of an issue, but it does come off as a tad...off. But that's because when a boy likes a girl, he eventually wants to like her with his penis :V



			
				ArielMT said:
			
		

> Spike's feelings for Rarity are what all boys' feelings are in MLP's target age group: puppy love, that's it.


Perhaps you are right. He does seem to sort of represent the male audience of the show, so this would fit in with that.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I mean, right now it's played off as nothing more than a cute little crush. It's pretty comic. But, I'm also old enough to know that cute little crushes can turn into more than that, and that can evolve further, and eventually we're at adult land and everyone is having sex. PONIES SHOULDN'T BE FUCKING DRAGONS.
> 
> Someone in the attended audience for the show won't pick up on any of that. To them it'll be a cute "oh the boy likes the girl!" thing. To most bronies, it probably isn't an issue. Hell, I don't really see it as much of an issue, but it does come off as a tad...off. But that's because when a boy likes a girl, he eventually wants to like her with his penis :V


 
That's far-fetched, and I bet that the show's staff is aware of the "interspecies romance" issue. Hence why they never treat it seriously... and why they never must.


----------



## Conker (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's far-fetched, and I bet that the show's staff is aware of the "interspecies romance" issue. Hence why they never treat it seriously... and why they never must.


 It is farfetched. Don't get me wrong, I think it's cute and played off as good and silly, but it's where my mind ends up treading. First time I saw Spike googleeye Rarity I thought "holy shit, the dragon wants to bone the pony " That was episode one or two. 

I'm curious to see where it goes in season two. I guess on one hand, I hope it stays the way it is, a silly little side thing with no real importance. Just cute Spike bein Spike. On the other, I'd like to see something come out of it, or see it addressed in some way. To me, it's a problem that needs a resolution. Perhaps not a great problem, but still a kind of problem that I'd like to see something come of.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> It is farfetched. Don't get me wrong, I think it's cute and played off as good and silly, but it's where my mind ends up treading. First time I saw Spike googleeye Rarity I thought "holy shit, the dragon wants to bone the pony "


 
I think that says more about you than it does about the show really


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The complications of an Interspecies relationship between Spike and Rarity in MLP sounds like something only a furry would ever care about. I don't usually go for the "style" excuse, but "it's just a cartoon" is more than enough thought on the matter. When Bugs Bunny ties a gun barrel into a knot, it's not about showing how strong he is.

Of course it will continue in later seasons, but it better be a comical resolution if it's resolved at all.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> This. *The show never explains about "dragon phisyology and growth"* if one may call it that. That's why I'm not too bothered by the situation.


 
In that same episode in which Twilight Sparkle hatched him, when she lost control of her magic, we got to see what spike looked like as an adult.  And given TS's bookish nature, I wouldn't be surprised by Spike being quite "advanced" for his age, when it comes to language and his mental capacity.  That doesn't mean he isn't still a baby, physically speaking.  Given a dragon's usual lifespan, it could take Spike centuries to reach physical maturity... but it's quite possible he could reach the level he's now at mentally in a few years.  Though I'm just speculating.




ArielMT said:


> Spike's feelings for Rarity are what all boys' feelings are in MLP's target age group: puppy love, that's it.


 
You know, now that you bring it up, I remember having a crush on this girl way back in grade school, well before I was anywhere near puberty.  So, I guess this would work as an explaination for Spike's feelings.




AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's far-fetched, and *I bet that the show's staff is aware of the "interspecies romance" issue*. Hence why they never treat it seriously... and why they never must.


 
And from what I gather, given Twilight has been raising him all his life, in a way it would make sense he'd crush on a pony.  I doubt he's ever even met another dragon his age.  Let alone another dragon of the opposite sex.


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> I think that says more about you than it does about the show really


 Probably, though my mind usually isn't in the gutter. Well, hrm. It sometimes is, but far less than most people I know. 

I had to start watching this show less than sober to get through the first bit and over my "oh god I'm watching this" phase though, so that didn't help. 


Heimdal said:


> The complications of an Interspecies relationship between Spike and Rarity in MLP sounds like something only a furry would ever care about. I don't usually go for the "style" excuse, but "it's just a cartoon" is more than enough thought on the matter. When Bugs Bunny ties a gun barrel into a knot, it's not about showing how strong he is.
> 
> Of course it will continue in later seasons, but it better be a comical resolution if it's resolved at all.


 Meh. I've been having fun reading into the subtext of this show since I first started watching it, so that's where that came from. 

It is a cartoon, but I'm not really sure that fits with this. Buggs Bunny does all sorts of crazy shit, as do all the other characters he interacts with. It's expected of them to survive explosions, anvils, and do things that just cannot be done. In this, Spike's crush on Rarity is really the only one of its kind, with the exception of Rarity mentioning somepony she wants to marry in the third episode. So to me, it sticks out. 

It's not like this breaks the show for me though :V it's just something I noticed and it got brought up so here we are.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Whatever you do, don't look up the fanfiction on FurAffinity.


 
I pretty much only read the fanfics linked on Equestria Daily.

Edit: I am amused though by all the bronies who 'hate' furries, yet run to FurAffinity to look at all the cool MlP art we drew.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Whatever you do, don't look up the fanfiction on FurAffinity.


 
Isn't that just kind of a general rule anyways?


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just got done with "Party of One." Pinkie Pie really does have a mental illness of some sort. Or just some really heavy issues. I actually felt bad for her :[ However, I don't know how all the other ponies can put up with her on a daily basis. She would drive me batshit. In the show, her crazy antics are funny, but someone like that RL would be soooooooo annoying. 

[spoilers]Though, I don't think her moods are a front or a facade. When she's happy, she truly seems to be happy. However, knowing that she's so fragile and can snap between happiness and sadness that fast is quite surprising. I want to say it brings out her multiple personality disorder.[/spoilers]

Despite all of that, she's still my favorite pony, but that's because she still manages to remind me of 4chan  

Also, Spike says something like "Twilight doesn't think I have a chance with Rarity..." which leads me to believe that his feelings for Rarity are a bit more than just puppydog love. Chance is an ambiguous word though. :\

Also, if we play the mental illness game: Pinkie has multiple personality disorder, Twilight has assburgers, Rarity has OCD, Fluttershy might have something, Rainbow Dash might have insacurity issues (or she's just a boastful bitch :V), and Apple Jack is just a well formed hick.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

you forgot spike :V


----------



## Lobar (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You didn't peg Fluttershy for social anxiety disorder?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> You didn't peg Fluttershy for social anxiety disorder?


 Let me do it:

Twilight = OCD and Asburger's, as well as a possible case of dementia from self-isolation. She hides from the outside world (at least until the show starts) and dwells on her studies. *Due to this, one may present the idea that the entire series doesn't take place at all, but is just Twilight creating her own little fantasy world where she is Celestia's scholar on friendship and actually has friends while she is friendless and isolated with her books, still in Canterlot.* She might never have been sent on that balloon ride with Spike.
Fluttershy = Social Anxiety Disorder and possibly kleptomania (stealing the goddamn princess of everything's pet without thinking). Prone to sudden release of pent-up emotion. What would set off a psychiatrist's warning bells is that she replaces all but her 5 main friends with hordes and hordes of animals.
Rainbow Dash = Severe insecurity and a constant need to belittle others. Also, a mild disregard of authority as she belittles Celestia's guards.
Applejack = Compulsive need to work, "Workaholic". Suffers from insomnia at times. Also somewhat insecure about her ability. Probably the least afflicted pony.
Rarity = OCD, vain self-obsession, completely sheltered in her store away from the real world, and definitely a mysophobe (colloquially known as a germaphobe) because of it.
Pinkie Pie = (OH DEAR LORD HERE WE GO) Bipolar disorder, acute infrequent bouts of severe depression, suffering from infrequent bouts of hallucinations, ADHD out the yin-yang (always wanted to say that), fractured, disillusioning childhood, and constantly, every waking second constantly, in need of attention. This one here's a problem child.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'll never be able to watch the show the same way again after reading these last two pages ;_;


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I'll never be able to watch the show the same way again after reading these last two pages ;_;


 
Drop an anvil on your head, and you'll forget all about it.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That seems like completely legit and sound medical advice. Please excuse me for a moment while I go to the closest local Acme retailer.


----------



## BRN (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Drop an anvil on your head, and you'll forget all about it.


 
Works for ponies!


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Works for ponies!


 
Don't link directly to TV Tropes media.  They break all links except those from their own pages.

[yt]0A89zUutc24[/yt] [yt]QfgKb7qjd2Q[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> you forgot spike :V


 I don't think Spike has any disorders :3 He seems pretty normal, all things considered. I suppose he doesn't always understand the emotions of the other characters, but I don't know if it's extreme enough to classify as a disorder. 


Lobar said:


> You didn't peg Fluttershy for social anxiety disorder?


 I'm not well versed in mental illnesses, so I completely forgot that one. Fits pretty well though.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Works for ponies!



Didn't work for me. And now not only will I constantly be thinking about dragon-poney interspecies sex while watching the show, but I also won't be able to stop thinking about all the psychological ramifications of the poneys behavior.

I really need to get out of this thread :V


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Didn't work for me. And now not only will I constantly be thinking about dragon-poney interspecies sex while watching the show, but I also won't be able to stop thinking about all the psychological ramifications of the poneys behavior.
> 
> I really need to get out of this thread :V


 Overthought subtext, ruining everything since the beginning of things


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Overthought subtext, ruining everything since the beginning of things


 
Truest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

How many of you guys have seen the entire series? I just watched the final episode last night and am bummed it's over 'till December :c Gonna be a looong wait.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I used to watch the show with my sister, but since then she started playing League of Legends obsessively so I've been forced to watch the episodes by myself. I'm gonna watch episode 22 / 26 tonight.


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nightfire Tiger said:


> How many of you guys have seen the entire series? I just watched the final episode last night and am bummed it's over 'till December :c Gonna be a looong wait.


 I have episode 26 left, which I plan on watching tonight. After that, I'll probably just start the series over. I've really been enjoying watching on episode per night. Nice way to cap a day off.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I have episode 26 left, which I plan on watching tonight. After that, I'll probably just start the series over. I've really been enjoying watching on episode per night. Nice way to cap a day off.


 
Yeah, I've seen them all, but will watch them again soon. I didn't like Rarity much for the first bunch of episodes, so seeing her in a new light will be nice.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I have episode 26 left, which I plan on watching tonight. After that, I'll probably just start the series over. I've really been enjoying watching on episode per night. Nice way to cap a day off.


 
You'll like it, it was a great way to end Season 1.


----------



## cad (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Oh man, I would love to have the dress that Rarity made for Applejack IRL.
> I've never seen such a pretty piece of clothing in a children's cartoon.


That was entirely my thoughts when I saw it. So prettyyy~



Nightfire Tiger said:


> How many of you guys have seen the entire  series? I just watched the final episode last night and am bummed it's  over 'till December :c Gonna be a looong wait.


3 times.



Nightfire Tiger said:


> You'll like it, it was a great way to end Season 1.


Personally, I found that episode quite weak for being the last episode. Starts good, have a few awesome moments, but ends rather abruptly and doesn't really bring the satisfaction I thought it would bring.



ArielMT said:


> [yt]0A89zUutc24[/yt]


HNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGï»¿


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've seen it three times already. 4th shall wait if i even can be arsed to do that.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Let me do it:
> 
> Twilight = OCD and Asburger's, as well as a possible case of dementia from self-isolation. She hides from the outside world (at least until the show starts) and dwells on her studies. *Due to this, one may present the idea that the entire series doesn't take place at all, but is just Twilight creating her own little fantasy world where she is Celestia's scholar on friendship and actually has friends while she is friendless and isolated with her books, still in Canterlot.* She might never have been sent on that balloon ride with Spike.
> Fluttershy = Social Anxiety Disorder and possibly kleptomania (stealing the goddamn princess of everything's pet without thinking). Prone to sudden release of pent-up emotion. What would set off a psychiatrist's warning bells is that she replaces all but her 5 main friends with hordes and hordes of animals.
> ...


 
So much win... :')


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> So much win... :')


 Been done a few times before


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just watched episode 22. Life simply doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Been done a few times before


 
The summary of Pokemon is similar. Ash is actually in a coma from the Spearow attack and the various characters represent his emotions and damaged childhood.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> The summary of Pokemon is similar. Ash is actually in a coma from the Spearow attack and the various characters represent his emotions and damaged childhood.


 
Is this the explanation for all "underdog beats bully/champion" movies ever ? And they call 40K grimdark :V


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> The summary of Pokemon is similar. Ash is actually in a coma from the Spearow attack and the various characters represent his emotions and damaged childhood.


 Yeah. I read that...I dunno when, but it made me laugh heartily. It also makes that crappy show stomachable


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Yeah. I read that...I dunno when, but it made me laugh heartily. It also makes that crappy show stomachable



The first two seasons were amazing, shuddup.
Professor Oak, yeah!

_It's a whole new world we live in~_

What did you lot think of the Diamond Dogs?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> The first two seasons were amazing, shuddup.
> Professor Oak, yeah!
> 
> _It's a whole new world we live in~_
> ...


 
I couldn't help feeling sorry for them, really.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> What did you lot think of the Diamond Dogs?


 
I liked them, they were cool group of villains (though they're not really sinister, just greedy)


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Been done a few times before


 
I know. It reminds me of the analysis of 'the magic roundabout' I read a few years back when people knew what it was.


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> What did you lot think of the Diamond Dogs?


 Shittiest villains ever, but I do appreciate the thought. They were totally willing to enslave a bunch of ponies to do work for them.

Did the show ever give their motive for wanting the gems? I know Spike eats them...and they have some monetary value to Rarity and other ponies, but it can't be much seeing as how easy they are to find. And you can dig them out of the ground pretty much pre cut.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Did the show ever give their motive for wanting the gems? I know Spike eats them...and they have some monetary value to Rarity and other ponies, but it can't be much seeing as how easy they are to find. And you can dig them out of the ground pretty much pre cut.


 
Weren't they a reference to Gollum of Lord of the Rings? That's all that's needed.

They were kind of lame villains anyways. They could have been presented as behaving a little more twisted, considering Pinkie Pie is interpreted as having more mental issues than they do.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

"Did you say... magic???"




Alstor said:


> D:


What the fuck is this my eyes *gushes blood out of his eye sockets*



Night-san said:


> http://pokebreeder123.deviantart.com/#/d3g8zrg


 
This is ripped off of Robot Unicorn Attack

In any case, the Heavy Metal version of Robot Unicorn Attack is better than both of those, because it has Blind Guardian rather than that Erasure emo shit.


----------



## BRN (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> In any case, the Heavy Metal version of Robot Unicorn Attack is better than both of those, because it has Blind Guardian rather than that Erasure emo shit.


You did _not_ just dump shit on Erasure. D:


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Uh, yea I did. I'd say any heavy metal band is better than them. :/


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm sorry but that show is the corniest shit I've ever seen. Ick.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Kiszka said:


> I'm sorry but that show is the corniest shit I've ever seen. Ick.


 
I accept your apology


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Weren't they a reference to Gollum of Lord of the Rings? That's all that's needed.
> 
> They were kind of lame villains anyways. They could have been presented as behaving a little more twisted, considering Pinkie Pie is interpreted as having more mental issues than they do.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking while watching that episode. They did sound like Gollum.

I love all this talk about how diseased the ponies are.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> I accept your apology


 
Awful kind of her to admit her fault.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Pardon me if this has been asked before, but I don't really feel like going through 30 pages of replies to find out...

So is there some alternate hidden message that I'm missing, or do you guys like this show just to be "ironic," or do you all really sincerely like watching this show? I watched the first 5 episodes and "Bridle Gossip." And honestly I'm not the kind of person to be all "Ew pink and rainbows and sparkles, GROSS." I actually think the artwork is quite adorable and I typically like watching animated movies and cartoons and such. But I had to force myself to watch the 6 episodes that I did. Besides all the pretty colors and stuff it's really not entertaining at all. It's like they're totally spoon feeding you what little plot there is. It's obviously meant to be entertaining for children like under the age of 10. So, um, yeah, I don't get it. =C

Also, where did the word "brony" come from? I get that it's supposed to be a fan of MLP, but is it supposed to be like a combination of another word and "pony?"


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

How could you people live through "Now listen here, what I'm sayin' to you is the honest truth; let go and you'll be safe. *eyes widen*"?? It's so AWFUL.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Kiszka said:


> How could you people live through "Now listen here, what I'm sayin' to you is the honest truth; let go and you'll be safe. *eyes widen*"?? It's so AWFUL.


 
Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash are totally gonna catch you Twilight, but I'm not going to tell you that because I like fucking with you :v
U Mad?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nargle said:


> Pardon me if this has been asked before, but I don't really feel like going through 30 pages of replies to find out...
> 
> So is there some alternate hidden message that I'm missing, or do you guys like this show just to be "ironic," or do you all really sincerely like watching this show? I watched the first 5 episodes and "Bridle Gossip." And honestly I'm not the kind of person to be all "Ew pink and rainbows and sparkles, GROSS." I actually think the artwork is quite adorable and I typically like watching animated movies and cartoons and such. But I had to force myself to watch the 6 episodes that I did. Besides all the pretty colors and stuff it's really not entertaining at all. It's like they're totally spoon feeding you what little plot there is. It's obviously meant to be entertaining for children like under the age of 10. So, um, yeah, I don't get it. =C
> 
> Also, where did the word "brony" come from? I get that it's supposed to be a fan of MLP, but is it supposed to be like a combination of another word and "pony?"


 "Brony" is a portmanteau of "Bro" and "Pony."

Also, as said before, the show provides escapism. The plots are extremely predictable and sometimes laughable. Well, yeah, but it is still a kids' show at heart. However, it reminds us of a nostalgic time in the golden age of cartoons. The plot is provided for the children to understand. All the little details are provided for all.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nargle said:


> Pardon me if this has been asked before, but I  don't really feel like going through 30 pages of replies to find out...
> 
> So  is there some alternate hidden message that I'm missing, or do you guys  like this show just to be "ironic," or do you all really sincerely like  watching this show? I watched the first 5 episodes and "Bridle Gossip."  And honestly I'm not the kind of person to be all "Ew pink and rainbows  and sparkles, GROSS." I actually think the artwork is quite adorable  and I typically like watching animated movies and cartoons and such. But  I had to force myself to watch the 6 episodes that I did. Besides all  the pretty colors and stuff it's really not entertaining at all. It's  like they're totally spoon feeding you what little plot there is. It's  obviously meant to be entertaining for children like under the age of  10. So, um, yeah, I don't get it. =C
> 
> Also, where did the word  "brony" come from? I get that it's supposed to be a fan of MLP, but is  it supposed to be like a combination of another word and "pony?"


 
I don't know. Because you either haven't watched enough, or it's just not your taste in show. Animaniacs was also a show for kids that adults could enjoy (although the "meant for adults because kids won't understand" comedy was way more overt.) There are people who don't like that show too, so whatever.
MLP has very likable characters. That's usually enough of a central aspect to develop a strong  fan-base from.


----------



## Conker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nargle said:


> Pardon me if this has been asked before, but I don't really feel like going through 30 pages of replies to find out...
> 
> So is there some alternate hidden message that I'm missing, or do you guys like this show just to be "ironic," or do you all really sincerely like watching this show? I watched the first 5 episodes and "Bridle Gossip." And honestly I'm not the kind of person to be all "Ew pink and rainbows and sparkles, GROSS." I actually think the artwork is quite adorable and I typically like watching animated movies and cartoons and such. But I had to force myself to watch the 6 episodes that I did. Besides all the pretty colors and stuff it's really not entertaining at all. It's like they're totally spoon feeding you what little plot there is. It's obviously meant to be entertaining for children like under the age of 10. So, um, yeah, I don't get it. =C
> 
> Also, where did the word "brony" come from? I get that it's supposed to be a fan of MLP, but is it supposed to be like a combination of another word and "pony?"


 Can't speak for everyone, but I actually genuinely like watching the show. I find it's the easiest cartoon for "escapism" than any of the others I watch, because everything is just so much more peaceful, the problems are mostly relateable, yet they don't feel oppressive like real life problems do. It's just nice to see everything work out every single time. I like to watch cartoons, and I gain enjoyment out of all of them, but this one takes the cake for making me feel good. I may not laugh as much, and I may facepalm a few times, but I always come away feeling good. 


I just finished the show as well. Episode 26 was pretty good, though I suppose I expected a little something more. It would have been nice to end on a two parter like the show began, but oh well. They did a good job considering how much they had to put into the episode. I really felt bad for Spike though :[ poor guy. I don't have much major to say I guess. I thought the other big music numbers were better. They were catchier, but this one was nice on just the scale of it. Was a job well done.

And so now I'm done with the show. I'll more than likely restart it


----------



## Nargle (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't really understand the escapism aspect, but I accept that it is a possibility for other people. I guess I could understand the whole nostalgia aspect, but I don't personally have the same attachment to shows like this. I did used to watch this kind of stuff when I was a kid, but I never hung onto it. The stuff I hung onto is stuff that I still find entertaining today as an adult, like The Lion King, A Bug's Life, etc. I guess that's just my personal preference.

As far as the characters being likable.. Perhaps I haven't watched enough to get to know the characters very well, but I don't really care for the characters. They don't really have any depth to them and they seem pretty stereotypical and predictable. And it's difficult for me to watch Pinky Pie or Rainbow Dash without getting irritated. And I think Flutter Shy is just downright depressing. Maybe there's more to the characters in the later episodes that I haven't watched yet.


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nargle said:


> Maybe there's more to the characters in the later episodes that I haven't watched yet.


I doubt it. I say don't bother watching.


----------



## Conker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nargle said:


> I don't really understand the escapism aspect, but I accept that it is a possibility for other people. I guess I could understand the whole nostalgia aspect, but I don't personally have the same attachment to shows like this. I did used to watch this kind of stuff when I was a kid, but I never hung onto it. The stuff I hung onto is stuff that I still find entertaining today as an adult, like The Lion King, A Bug's Life, etc. I guess that's just my personal preference.
> 
> As far as the characters being likable.. Perhaps I haven't watched enough to get to know the characters very well, but I don't really care for the characters. They don't really have any depth to them and they seem pretty stereotypical and predictable. And it's difficult for me to watch Pinky Pie or Rainbow Dash without getting irritated. And I think Flutter Shy is just downright depressing. Maybe there's more to the characters in the later episodes that I haven't watched yet.


 Like, you know how when you watch a Michael Bay movie you can just turn your brain off and not think about anything else but explosions and shitty camera angels? It's like that, only with this show, everything is adorable and turns out for the best at the end. We all have problems, economic, social, what have you, but for me, none of them really matter when I"m watching this show. I can truly not give one ounce of a fuck for twenty minutes, and it's just really nice. None of the other cartoons I watch do this as effectively. But then, none of the other cartoons I watch are anything like this one. It holds that special snowflake in my entertainment library, which probably has something to do with it.

As I went through the show, I disliked some characters, but they've all grown on me. You do learn more about all of them as the show progresses, and they do wind up being fairly well rounded. They are more than just 2D characters like the ones in most children's shows, and that's both refreshing as someone who can spot if a character is 2D or 3D, and nice in terms of making the show more entertaining. But, it takes a few episodes to get to know them.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nargle said:


> As far as the characters being likable.. Perhaps I  haven't watched enough to get to know the characters very well, but I  don't really care for the characters. They don't really have any depth  to them and they seem pretty stereotypical and predictable. And it's  difficult for me to watch Pinky Pie or Rainbow Dash without getting  irritated. And I think Flutter Shy is just downright depressing. Maybe  there's more to the characters in the later episodes that I haven't  watched yet.


 
There are 7 central characters in the show, and you've seen 6 episodes.  That'd be an average of 0.86 of an episode per character. I have never  seen any show accomplish a solid depth of character in under 1 episode  per character. Additionally, I don't know what you mean by 'depth'? A  lot about a character can be communicated through gestures and facial  expressions, and I've seen this show have a pretty strong attention  towards animating such details. Are you looking for extremely obvious  scenes of character depth? Because those happen occasionally, but the  subtle bits of character complexities are there more regularly. What is  this being compared against, because I can't think of very many tv shows  with characters as deep as this one, even if you would still call them  shallow?

Pinkie Pie is the hardest to consider character depth about, because  over half the time she is a looney toons reference. That's what makes  her best, though! Anyways, characters are extremely likable, but you're  not obligated to like them, so it's fine. It's rather apparent in how,  among the fan base, there is no one character that a majority thinks is  shit.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That's why I said there might be more to the characters in the episodes I haven't watched yet. But then again after watching 6 episodes, I have watched approximately 2 hours worth of show, which is an average length for a movie, and I've seen plenty of movies with several characters that used 2 hours to effectively develop their characters (Like A Bug's Life). As far as depth, I'm looking for more personality aspects than "I like animals and I'm shy," for example.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Nightfire Tiger said:


> He just has a crush on her, I don't think he like...sexually desires Rarity.
> 
> At least I hope not. .-.
> 
> And by the way you say it, it sounds like you want to "bone" Rarity, too. Which is kinda sick, IMO. (Please tell me I misunderstood your post, I don't want what I interpreted to be as true)


 
Tried to make a joke and failed. Will add :V in future, sorry for forgetting. 

Rest assured I was trying to be funny in a derogatory way and I have failed. My apologies, and I will assure you I have no sexual desire towards any fictitious non hiuman characters. 


So short answer, yes I was kidding. 

As penitence for this transgression, I will now remove my left nipple. :V


_EDIT:_ Wow this discussion has gotten a bit more in depth. If I may, I will point out the only real flaw I could find (plotwise). In the first episode, we have the return of an ancient villain who plans to shroud the world in darkness. Typical villain behaviour yes? Now, in every television series I have watched in the past, there has been an arcing storyline that typically resolves in the season finale or otherwise the series conclusion. The villain generally plays a crucial role in this. 

Not so with MLP. I watched, waiting for some recurring theme, but there was almost none save for one or two mentions of the Gala. 

I had assumed after Part 1 of the pilot that Nightmare Moon would become some sort of recurring villain, and that the series would focus on the characters each discovering their representative element of harmony before the season finale in which Nightmare was finally defeated. Instead, she was defeated in the pilot part 2. 

After this, there was, in my view, no real purpose. Every episode seemed to focus on some lesson in friendship despite the main characters already having proven themselves the epitome of some great and powerful force of light that banished the darkness. 

The episodes were still amusing and at times touching, but ultimately _pointless. _

Did anyone else feel this way, or am I simply overthinking things?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I love the show but I can't explain why. I guess there's equal parts escapism, watching the caracters develop and just messing with the people who don't know the MLP by telling them I'm a huge fan and watching their confused faces


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

If there's anything furries don't need, it's more escapism.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I had assumed after Part 1 of the pilot that Nightmare Moon would become some sort of recurring villain, and that the series would focus on the characters each discovering their representative element of harmony before the season finale in which Nightmare was finally defeated. Instead, she was defeated in the pilot part 2.
> 
> After this, there was, in my view, no real purpose. Every episode seemed to focus on some lesson in friendship despite the main characters already having proven themselves the epitome of some great and powerful force of light that banished the darkness.
> 
> ...


 
I think that the original plan in the pilot was to have that Nightmare be the villain in a constant continuing plot for the rest of the season(series?), but Faust was advised to not do that and instead make MLP so it can be watched in any order. Y'know, like a lot of traditional cartoons. I have a feeling it would have sucked pretty bad if they went that original path anyways. Ponies =/= epic storyline.

An episode of Pinky and the Brain, or Looney Toons, are also ultimately pointless, because nothing done in an episode continues into the next one. Anyways, yes, we're all over-thinking this.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I was reading this thread, and I think it's hilarious as to how much controversy among the fanbase and those not in the fanbase the show is creating.  It's a cartoon guys, not the Large Hadron Collider, it isn't like watching or not watching will cause the world to implode or anything.  If you don't like it, fine, just don't irritate those that do like it.  I'm not saying if you don't like it, piss off.  I'm saying if you don't like it, at least respect the opinions of those that do, and leave the flaming aside.  

I swear, MLP has caused more internet drama than the Furry Fandom itself...Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Thatch (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> It's a cartoon guys, not the Large Hadron Collider, it isn't like watching or not watching will cause the world to implode or anything.


 
This is probably the best allusion, because you "in the fanbase" people feel about us "not in the fanbase" people like I just felt about your assumption about the LHC :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Thatch said:


> This is probably the best allusion, because you "in the fanbase" people feel about us "not in the fanbase" people like I just felt about your assumption about the LHC :V


 
Please leave the thread. :I


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Please leave the thread. :I



I'll get the tuba :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Please leave the thread. :I


 
YOU CAN'T SILENCE THE TRUTH! D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Kiszka said:


> How could you people live through "Now listen here, what I'm sayin' to you is the honest truth; let go and you'll be safe. *eyes widen*"?? It's so AWFUL.


 
But it was Applejack. D:
What was wrong with it? They had to get situations where each pony shows her element into that episode, you know?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yay episode 23 was awesome. If they keep getting better and better like this I'll start bleeding rainbows by episode 25


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Yay episode 23 was awesome. If they keep getting better and better like this I'll start bleeding *ketchup *by episode 25


 
Fixed for you, ponybro.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A public service announcement:
[yt]HbdupCmaGiM[/yt]
THE MORE YOU KNOW!


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> A public service announcement:
> [yt]HbdupCmaGiM[/yt]
> THE MORE YOU KNOW!



 Cannot ... unsee/unhear/unlearn ... please someone scoop my brain out with an ice cream spoon D,:>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm well aware of what the Internet is capable of, but I'm quite happy flat out denying there are people who'd imagine my little ponyfrands in any sexual situations.
JUST DON'T, PEOPLE.

Stay away from Fluttershy. ;^;


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm well aware of what the Internet is capable of, but I'm quite happy flat out denying there are people who'd imagine my little ponyfrands in any sexual situations.
> JUST DON'T, PEOPLE.
> 
> Stay away from Fluttershy. ;^;


 
If you browse FA with the filter off, you would already know the horror D:
THE HORROR!!!
And even if you avoid FA altogether, whatever you do, don't read youtube comments on pony vids
I swear, 90% of bronies are the second type ;_;


----------



## Thatch (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm well aware of what the Internet is capable of, but I'm quite happy flat out denying there are people who'd imagine my little ponyfrands in any sexual situations.
> JUST DON'T, PEOPLE.
> 
> Stay away from Fluttershy. ;^;


 
I think I saw some even on FA :V


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

bronies.jpg pretty much turned me off to it, and to cartoons in general.  When you get older you just have to let it go.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Antonin Scalia said:


> bronies.jpg pretty much turned me off to it, and to cartoons in general.  When you get older you just have to let it go.


 Link to this "bronies.jpg" please. I want to see if I can withstand its power.

EDIT: Is it the pic that says, "BRONIES: YOU ARE (NOT) ALONE"? That's all I can find.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Wrap it up.


----------



## Conker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Antonin Scalia said:


> Wrap it up.


 I'm not sure I really see the problem. Yeah, #1 is kinda creepy with the hand puppet, and they all look extraordinarily nerdy, but they also seem to be at some sort of con, so that's to be expected.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I'm not sure I really see the problem. Yeah, #1 is kinda creepy with the hand puppet, and they all look extraordinarily nerdy, but they also seem to be at some sort of con, so that's to be expected.


To each his own, I guess.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm well aware of what the Internet is capable of, but I'm quite happy flat out denying there are people who'd imagine my little ponyfrands in any sexual situations.
> JUST DON'T, PEOPLE.
> 
> Stay away from Fluttershy. ;^;


Saw a pic of fluttershy with a ball gag and in bondage rope. POOR FLUTTERSHY, HOW COULD YOU DO THIS?! ;-;



Antonin Scalia said:


> Wrap it up.


 Look, a picture full of virgins.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Antonin Scalia said:


> Wrap it up.


 
...Why are they almost exclusively male?


And why does that NOT SURPRISE ME? :V


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Antonin Scalia said:


> Wrap it up.


 
Oh no, a Tim Burton kid :c


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Nobody has seen that before?  You guys are out of the loop!


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Watching Episode 4. Apple should just send Pinkie out to the orchard, she'd have it done in about 5 minutes.

And why is every pony in ponyville FEMALE? where's the guys?! Is this lesboville?

Derpyhooves.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm well aware of what the Internet is capable of, but I'm quite happy flat out denying there are people who'd imagine my little ponyfrands in any sexual situations.
> JUST DON'T, PEOPLE.
> 
> *Stay away from Fluttershy.* ;^;


 
"If you hurt her, I'll have your nads in a jar!"   Ummm... heh.  Did I just say that out loud?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Episode 5:

Rainbow Dash has a dyke griffon friend? I knew she was a lesbo.


----------



## cad (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm well aware of what the Internet is capable of, but I'm quite happy flat out denying there are people who'd imagine my little ponyfrands in any sexual situations.
> JUST DON'T, PEOPLE.
> 
> Stay away from Fluttershy. ;^;


 Does this include shipping?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Does this include shipping?



I like to ship Fluttershy with Celestia, because I'm a wierdo like that :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Does this include shipping?


 AND Handling.

*ducks*


----------



## Nargle (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> I swear, 90% of bronies are the second type ;_;


 
Oh I see now D=


----------



## Lobar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I like to ship Fluttershy with Celestia, because I'm a wierdo like that :V


 
that...that's just fucking weird, man

do they do it in a dungeon banished from Equestria?


----------



## BRN (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm well aware of what the Internet is capable of, but I'm quite happy flat out denying there are people who'd imagine my little ponyfrands in any sexual situations.
> JUST DON'T, PEOPLE.
> 
> Stay away from Fluttershy. ;^;



Hi.

I'm in your thread, shattering your illusions.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's just a fad that will die soon enough.


----------



## Riley (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fenrari said:


> It's just a fad that will die soon enough.


 


Riley said:


> Why does it have to be a fad?  Seriously, those  stupid slap bracelets from the mid 90s didn't last this long, and they  were _huge_.  Maybe it really is okay that teenagers and adults  still watch cartoons, yeah?
> 
> Pokemon was supposed to be just a fad, too.


 
A fad doesn't drive the main fansite to 19.6 million pageviews in 6 months.  Or make its way to a former president, I'd imagine.  It's okay guys; cartoons exist and are a thing people watch.


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fenrari said:


> It's just a fad that will die soon enough.


 
Until season 2 comes out~


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Until season 2 comes out~


 
It's post season one and the fanbase and activity is still growing.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> It's post season one and the fanbase and activity is still growing.


 
With the Brony population growing at such an exponential rate, it won't be long before we outnumber you 2 to 1, then 3 to 1, ect.  Eventually, full world domination.

FOR EQUESTRIAAAAAA!!!! :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yay for second season!  

I wonder if it will have an arcing plot this time, because honestly how many friendship lessons can you teach without repeating yourself? 

Admittedly I`ll probably still watch it anyway.


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> And when that time comes, we'll all stand up and say "fina-fuckin'-ly!"


 Ill bring the Oreos when i go to hear the silence.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> that...that's just fucking weird, man
> 
> do they do it in a dungeon banished from Equestria?


 
Fluttershy's Cellar. Six chapters of BDSM with various pony characters. meltingnazi.gif


EDIT: THIS VIDEO IS AMAZING :3

[YT]cv-2gSlEG34[/YT]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

so...when does this show get good? Currently. I'm wanting to severely hurt the characters more every episode. :S Especially Pinkie Pie and Rainbow Dash - I've never wanted to hurt a fictional character that much since Final Fantasy Tactics or Watchmen. 

Except for Twilight and Spike since they're the only people with any semblance of sanity there.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> Except for Twilight and Spike since they're the only people with any semblance of sanity there.



I take it you haven't gotten to the episode where Spike has a crush on Rarity.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

13 episodes in an the only characters I don't want to hurt are Twilight, Zecora, and Spike. :S And they even made Twilight a blithering idiot in that stupid slumber party episode. ("I'm a magic unicorn, and I appear to have forgotten about my Deus Ex Machina Unicorn Ability!")


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I totally forgot the part where Digitalpotato was strapped to a chair by evil Nazis and forced to watch FiM. Oh wait....


If you aren't being entertained by it, stop watching.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Aaaand, just finished watching episode 24. Liked it slightly less than 23, but it was still great.

And for the record : I think Spike rocks the Snidely Whiplash like nopony ever did since the man himself.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I wonder if Spike has parents we haven't seen, or is Twilight technically his mother for hatching/raising him..?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This is what is up with MLP: http://fchan.us/src/c_1298595629805_My_little_pony_ass.jpg


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> This is what is up with MLP: http://fchan.us/src/c_1298595629805_My_little_pony_ass.jpg


Yes you do.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yes you do.


I don't watch it, I just found that amusing


----------



## cad (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Fluttershy's Cellar. Six chapters of BDSM with various pony characters. meltingnazi.gif


oh god, I just imagined your avatar saying that. >.<


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I wonder if Spike has parents we haven't seen, or is Twilight technically his mother for hatching/raising him..?


Further, that egg he was born from seems awfully small compared to how large the dragons become.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Spike is a crackbaby dragon. That is why he is so small. Also, he's been hittin the moon dust a bit hard, one too many disco biscuits eaten in the heat of disputations.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Since dragons are mostly considered (in movies, books, etc ...) to live a pretty long time, it probably takes a very long time for one to grow into an adult.

And even though the passage of time is never really mentionned in the show (because ageing and dying isn't exactly a good theme for a children's cartoon ? ) we can guess it'd take much more than the few years (half a dozen, ten, at most ?) he's been with Twilight to grow huge like a full-grown dragon.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> A fad doesn't drive the main fansite to 19.6 million pageviews in 6 months.  Or make its way to a former president, I'd imagine.


 
Actually, that'd exactly what a fad does.

It's the same with all the manufactured popstar celebrities, each year a new one. They gather millions of fans, but then people get bored.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My little Tony: Friendship is Garbage


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Thatch said:


> Actually, that'd exactly what a fad does.
> 
> It's  the same with all the manufactured popstar celebrities, each year a new  one. They gather millions of fans, but then people get bored.


 
It is also the same with everything else popular. Presumably, the only  things that aren't fads are the ones that keep producing stuff. On the  other hand, being popular for 10-20 years can also be considered a 'fad' of that time. Really, calling something a 'fad' is just an excuse  people make who don't want to accept that something they don't care for  is succeeding in some way.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> It is also the same with everything else popular. Presumably, the only  things that aren't fads are the ones that keep producing stuff. On the  other hand, being popular for 10-20 years can also be considered a 'fad' of that time. Really, calling something a 'fad' is just an excuse  people make who don't want to accept that something they don't care for  is succeeding in some way.



You might play further semantics, but how I meant it is purely in the "These same people got crazy over something completely else just as strongly by the same time next year", because the fad offer nothing more aside from the first impact.

So yeah, the things that keep producing aren't fads. They're just THAT CONSISTENTLY GOOD.


Of course it's hard to judge the show NOW. We'll see in time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> I totally forgot the part where Digitalpotato was strapped to a chair by evil Nazis and forced to watch FiM. Oh wait....
> 
> 
> If you aren't being entertained by it, stop watching.



I have because with each passing episode, my "Ponies to hurt" list grows more and more. 

I'm more watching it so I can say what I thin kabout it without getting the stock phrase, "Oh you haven't seen it, go watch it."


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> I have because with each passing episode, my "Ponies to hurt" list grows more and more.
> 
> I'm more watching it so I can say what I thin kabout it without getting the stock phrase, "Oh you haven't seen it, go watch it."



Go watch it.

Until you love it.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> I have because with each passing episode, my "Ponies to hurt" list grows more and more.



Such a violent person


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Who made this?!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Just be careful. MLP can work on people almost like numbers work on Alex Mason.



"Okie Dokie Lokie!"

"OH... FUCK... I MUST... WATCH... MORE."


----------



## Conker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> I'm more watching it so I can say what I thin kabout it without getting the stock phrase, "Oh you haven't seen it, go watch it."


You've watched half of it, which I believe is enough for you to make your own opinions and judgments on. If you don't like the first 13 episodes, I can't see you liking the last 13 of them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> This is what is up with MLP: http://fchan.us/src/c_1298595629805_My_little_pony_ass.jpg



I watch it for the unshorn fetlocks.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I watch it because it`s bright and colourful, it keeps my attention. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Watched episode 25 tonight. Loved the silent interactions with the facial expressions and all between Pinkie and the others.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Go watch it.
> 
> Until you love it.



That doesn't tend to work very well...it's not getting any better.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> That doesn't tend to work very well...it's not getting any better.



What don't you like?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This certainly isn't the best show ever, but not the worst either. It's a good kid's show, with good morals. It's not bad. I do find myself kinda bored watching it though. I guess I expect more complex characters or plot out of my shows.

And the pony puns, while not excessive, make me want to smack something.

On episode 6. I expected Trixie not to be a unicorn at first, and thought her hat was hiding something. I figured it was the hat itself that was magic.


----------



## Conker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> On episode 6. I expected Trixie not to be a unicorn at first, and thought her hat was hiding something. I figured it was the hat itself that was magic.


OH man, fucking this. I was soo hoping she wasn't a unicorn and was either staging everything, or had some other magical aspect to her. Quite disappointed when she was just a bitch :[


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> That doesn't tend to work very well...it's not getting any better.



Stay where you are. The pony party squad is on its way to love and tolerate the shit out of you.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> I guess I expect more complex characters or plot out of my shows.



I agree. My Little Pony is probably one of the worst dramas or murder mysteries you'll ever watch.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> I agree. My Little Pony is probably one of the worst dramas or murder mysteries you'll ever watch.



I hate how it completely ignores the dictatorship of the proletariat as a result of Celestia's oppression.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I hate how it completely ignores the dictatorship of the proletariat as a result of Celestia's oppression.



Or how it doesn't even consider the matriarchal society as a dystopia.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Well, when half the audience puts more thought into a show`s plot than the writers themselves do, there are bound to be issues with it. 

Personally, I don`t understand why they insist on so heavily promoting Female Dominion, yet are afraid to go near the topic of Rainbow Dash`s sexuality. I am waiting for the team to react to these opinions and create a _mature_ version of the show, whereupon all the issues we the fanbase have raised here will be taken seriously. :V


----------



## BRN (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Well, when half the audience puts more thought into a show`s plot than the writers themselves do, there are bound to be issues with it.
> 
> Personally, I don`t understand why they insist on so heavily promoting Female Dominion, yet are afraid to go near the topic of Rainbow Dash`s sexuality. *I am waiting for the team to react to these opinions and create a mature version of the show, whereupon all the issues we the fanbase have raised here will be taken seriously.* :V




But how would that make you _feel_?


----------



## cad (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I honestly don't think that the fans would like the team to drag themselves down to their level. If they did, they would complain about how they have ruined the show forever for them, butthurt rage, bla bla bla.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> What don't you like?



-Pinkie Pie
-Applejack
-The Cutie Mark Crusaders.
-Rainbow Dash


----------



## Conker (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> -Pinkie Pie
> -Applejack
> *-The Cutie Mark Crusaders.*
> -Rainbow Dash


That's the only one on your list I'll consider valid, sugarcube.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Actually I should probably take Rainbow Dash off if you're talking about the episode where she *doesn't* get on my nerves, and instead it's *Rarity*. :B


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The only caracters I actively dislike in the show are the Diamond Dogs. But since they only make one appearance and they're supposed to be despicable kid-cartoon villains anyway, I don't mind.

Though I also find the Cutie Mark crusaders a little annoying, from time to time.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Individually I find the CMC cute, but as a group they're fucking annoying.
Scootaloo's awesome though


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I just finished watching episode 26, and by god I loved it !

The Disney feel and references, the epic song, Pinkie Pie throwing fat beats on the dance floor and "partaying", Fluttershy going psycho, the prince Blueblood acting like an ass and of course the corny lesson about friendship at the end of it.

As far as I'm concerned, it was a fitting end to one of the best cartoon series I've seen in a looooong time !


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

End? I thought the series has a second season in the works. o-O why would they cancel it after only one season given how much money the Bronies alone are raking in?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Digitalpotato said:


> End? I thought the series has a second season in the works. o-O why would they cancel it after only one season given how much money the Bronies alone are raking in?



Second season starts in December I heard
WHYYYYYY SO LONG?! ;_;


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> That's the only one on your list I'll consider valid, sugarcube.



I swear to God, this is one of the five things I have ever read in the history of being on this forum that actually made me involuntarily laugh. Hard.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Obviously I read Conkers comment in Applejack's voice ...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> But how would that make you _feel_?



Vindicated. :V



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I honestly don't think that the fans would like the team to drag themselves down to their level. If they did, they would complain about how they have ruined the show forever for them, butthurt rage, bla bla bla.



I know, I realize it`s popular the way it is for a reason and I wouldn`t change it. 

That post was not made seriously you two...


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Though I do feel that their was a slight nod to the older fans in ep 26 : the part were Rarity won't let Spike enter the room because they're "getting dressed", just as Applejack reminds her that they don't normaly wear clothes. 

Classic moment right there.


----------



## cad (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think that at that point they got more aware of what kind of crowd that is the majority watching the show. Ep. 19, A Dog and Pony Show, is filled with references that most likely would be missed by little girls, but adults would instantly recognize.


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I think that at that point they got more aware of what kind of crowd that is the majority watching the show. Ep. 19, A Dog and Pony Show, is filled with references that most likely would be missed by little girls, but adults would instantly recognize.



Man, remember when all cartoons did stuff like this?


----------



## Conker (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Man, remember when all cartoons did stuff like this?


No, because I was a little kid and didn't get the references  

But I do remember all the references in _Conker's Bad Fur Day_ so that counts I'm sure. It was like a cartoon. 

"Cutie Mark Chronicles" has some nice references to outside material to. Shit that kids would definitely not get.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

How could a show that sucks, inspire people to make things like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjpTtxH4Jo&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sWldH_AGtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcjso2HmQqo


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Two of your links 404'ed ;_;


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> How could a show that sucks, inspire people to make things like this?
> 
> [video=youtube;PLjpTtxH4Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjpTtxH4Jo&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> [video=youtube;8sWldH_AGtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sWldH_AGtA[/video]
> [video=youtube;vcjso2HmQqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcjso2HmQqo[/video]



What? Make music that sucks? Seems pretty logical to me.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I think that at that point they got more aware of what kind of crowd that is the majority watching the show. Ep. 19, A Dog and Pony Show, is filled with references that most likely would be missed by little girls, but adults would instantly recognize.


 
Considering that the first season was airing even as its later episodes were still in production. (reference: "Derpy"), there may be as-yet-unknown "nods" being worked into the second season as a result of the fanbase, considering the second season is being worked on at present (and a number of episodes are always in overlapping stages of production, according to the current "man in charge").

---PCJ


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I think that at that point they got more aware of what kind of crowd that is the majority watching the show. Ep. 19, A Dog and Pony Show, is filled with references that most likely would be missed by little girls, but adults would instantly recognize.



Everyone else, we need to build an exact copy of Rock Ridge Ponyville right over there.  Not the same episode (Swarm of the Century), but the entire season is filled with references like these that little girls aren't old enough to get.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> How could a show that sucks, inspire people to make things like this?
> 
> [video=youtube;PLjpTtxH4Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjpTtxH4Jo&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> [video=youtube;8sWldH_AGtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sWldH_AGtA[/video]
> [video=youtube;vcjso2HmQqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcjso2HmQqo[/video]



Only one that works is the first one. It's pretty good.

EDIT: What the fuck did you do? I can't stop listening to the first one. That autotuned power chord of "PINKIE" and "YOU'LL SEE" is just amazing.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> No, because I was a little kid and didn't get the references


When I was a little kid I HATED Rocky & Bullwinkle. Worst cartoon on TV. When it was finally released on video, a friend bought every laserdisc he could find of it. Swear to god, that show had me literally rolling on the floor in tears I was laughing so hard. MLP seems to be following the same lead, making a show that can be appreciated by fans of all ages, and I think it'll still be popular well after it's cancelled. Now where the hell are my 1080p blu-ray discs w/commentary, Hasbro?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> Everyone else, we need to build an exact copy of Rock Ridge Ponyville right over there. Not the same episode (Swarm of the Century), but the entire season is filled with references like these that little girls aren't old enough to get.



I just watched that episode this morning... Thank you, DVR.

And wheelieotter, it's called "going on the interwebs and burning the episodes onto a DVD".


----------



## Conker (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



wheelieotter said:


> When I was a little kid I HATED Rocky & Bullwinkle. Worst cartoon on TV. When it was finally released on video, a friend bought every laserdisc he could find of it. Swear to god, that show had me literally rolling on the floor in tears I was laughing so hard. MLP seems to be following the same lead, making a show that can be appreciated by fans of all ages, and I think it'll still be popular well after it's cancelled. Now where the hell are my 1080p blu-ray discs w/commentary, Hasbro?


I've been told to go back and watch a few other cartoons that I didn't like. Rocco's Modern Life was one of them. I hated that cartoon when I was younger, it was just stupid. Apparently as an adult, it's pretty hilarious. 

It's good when a cartoon can please fans of all ages. 

And I agree, I wants me some DVDs with commentary from Hasbro. 



			
				Krystal Harmonia said:
			
		

> And wheelieotter, it's called "going on the interwebs and burning the episodes onto a DVD".


Because that will net you commentary :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> And I agree, I wants me some DVDs with commentary from Hasbro.



I want commentary from Faust herself.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> I want commentary from Faust herself.



You think too small. I want to go full Lord of the Rings Directors Cut Extended Edition. Different commentary tracks by Lauren faust, some (or all) of the important voice actors and maybe some more from people related to the process of making the episodes. The whole thing.

I want 2 hours long documentaries filming voice-recording sessions, interviews with animators, discussions about the show with the corporate heads at Hasbro, discussing and reviewing the process of making the toys and writing the story behind the show, meeting the older casts and crews of the older generations of shows ... I want ponies coming out of all my orifices by the time it's over.


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I want commentary by the voice actors _in character_.  Fall Weather Friends - the commentary track is just AJ and Dash bitching at each other for 20 minutes.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> I want commentary by the voice actors _in character_.  Fall Weather Friends - the commentary track is just AJ and Dash bitching at each other for 20 minutes.



I added to commiecomrade's idea and you added something awesome to mine. Can't wait to read the next post :V


----------



## Conker (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I added to commiecomrade's idea and you added something awesome to mine. Can't wait to read the next post :V


As fun as all of that sounds, I don't see it happening. At all. If/when the show gets released on DVD, I'm sure it'll be pretty bare bones.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> As fun as all of that sounds, I don't see it happening. At all. If/when the show gets released on DVD, I'm sure it'll be pretty bare bones.



Conker : bringer of truth, slayer of dreams, destroyer of hope.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So apparently, my cousin's related to one of the writers - she's married to his brother. And I even met said writer when my cousin got married a couple years ago. 

Now I just gotta get her to write an episode about Monomania.


----------



## Deo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I bought MLP stickers and decorated my wall clock. 12 o'clock is now RAINBOW DASH O'CLOCK and Twilight is 3, Fluttershy is 6, AppleJack is 9, and the minute hand is Rainbow Dash's cutie mark. Yesssssss.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> 12 o'clock is now RAINBOW DASH O'CLOCK



Silly, that's not how you spell "Pinkie Pie"! :V


----------



## Lobar (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Now that there's a lot more people that are watching MLP since last time around, and most of them are now finishing up the first season, it's probably a good time to post this again:

PONIES: The Anthology


----------



## Grandpriest (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The show is strangely fun to watch, but the opening is cringe-worthy ...
I still have to skip it.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've watched the entire season and I never once sat through the opening or ending so don't feel bad. They're way beyond how cheesy I'm willing to go.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I made a village of the FAF who ponyfied themselves if anyone wants to add more.


----------



## furryraffic (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's new upgraded version better than then original http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o53GQGBl5pY&feature=related


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cyril Daroun said:


> I've watched the entire season and I never once sat through the opening or ending so don't feel bad. They're way beyond how cheesy I'm willing to go.



I also skip it every time and I still managed to memorize the damn theme song.

Now it gets repeated daily in the shower. I'm such a man.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I always watch the opening, I love it ! Sometimes I even watch the opening by itself, 'cause I enjoy it so much.

I even added it on my Ipod (that and every major song from the season actually).


----------



## Bliss (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I always watch the opening, I love it ! Sometimes I even watch the opening by itself, 'cause I enjoy it so much.


Et tu, Brutus? :V


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't know what you're trying to say so just in case I'll add that I wasn't being sarcastic


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It was a Shakespearean reference.  

As much as I enjoyed the show, most of the songs were still capable of lulling me into murderous rage. I guess that`s the last shred of my manhood clingling to me... I wonder how long before it fades and I start singing like commiecomrade...?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I thought "et tu, brute?" were Caesar's last words, and the expression was meant to convey the feeling of being betrayed ? That's what I didn't understand. How do I betray Lizzie by loving the MLP theme song ???


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Grandpriest said:


> The show is strangely fun to watch, but the opening is cringe-worthy ...
> I still have to skip it.



Yeah, i couldn't go through with it even once. All the other songs in the show are great though.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I thought "et tu, brute?" were Caesar's last words, and the expression was meant to convey the feeling of being betrayed ? That's what I didn't understand. How do I betray Lizzie by loving the MLP theme song ???



it was also done in a play, and I have seen it parodied many times. I lol`ed, but probably not for the right reason. I`m not sure what the point of the post was either.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> How do I betray Lizzie by loving the MLP theme song ???


I feel betrayed when _everyone_ falls for that show. 3;


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> How could a show that sucks, inspire people to make things like this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjpTtxH4Jo&feature=player_embedded
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sWldH_AGtA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcjso2HmQqo


 


General-jwj said:


> Two of your links 404'ed ;_;


 


Commiecomrade said:


> Only one that works is the first one. It's pretty good.
> 
> EDIT: What the fuck did you do? I can't stop listening to the first one. That autotuned power chord of "PINKIE" and "YOU'LL SEE" is just amazing.



The 2nd and 3rd links are fixed now =3


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO LIKES THE MLP OPENING ??????? :shock:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

No. I like it, but I go ragepony when I listen to it, like somehow I shouldn`t be listening to it.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> And wheelieotter, it's called "going on the interwebs and burning the episodes onto a DVD".


Way ahead of you, I've already done that, and have the 720p versions on a USB drive plugged into my new TV (yay). I want more! Plus, the more DVDs/Blurays and merch they sell, the longer the show will stay in production.



			
				General-jwj said:
			
		

> I always watch the opening, I love it ! Sometimes I even watch the opening by itself, 'cause I enjoy it so much.
> 
> I even added it on my Ipod (that and every major song from the season actually).


This. I've also got a bunch of pony-inspired music on mine, too. Like this, and this. New stuff gets posted to Equestria Daily all the time, it just keeps growing and growing!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fuck that, buy the goddamn blu-ray. I will support the show by buying shit I don't need!

And I heard word that Hasbro will be making brony stuff, so maybe there will be products that aren't solely for children. AND MAYBE THIS TIME THEY WILL STOP MAKING CELESTIA PINK >:[


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO LIKES THE MLP OPENING ??????? :shock:



yup


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Fuck that, buy the goddamn blu-ray. I will support the show by buying shit I don't need!
> 
> And I heard word that Hasbro will be making brony stuff, so maybe there will be products that aren't solely for children. AND MAYBE THIS TIME THEY WILL STOP MAKING CELESTIA PINK >:[



Pink Celestia annoyed me so much I bought her and spent a day repainting her.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Pink Celestia annoyed me so much I bought her and spent a day repainting her.



I'm in a bind about buying more than I have right now. (except Rainbow Dash, I still nee... want her)
On the one hand, I want to show Hasbro that, yes indeed, even here in the Netherlands this cartoon is popular and gets people buying the merchandise.
But on the other hand, I do not want to give them the impression too much that what is available right now is good enough.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Pink Celestia annoyed me so much I bought her and spent a day repainting her.



Ugh, and how about the cheap recolors? God, do THOSE piss me off.

EDIT: Oh my various deities, that is amazing.


----------



## Conker (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Pink Celestia annoyed me so much I bought her and spent a day repainting her.


Damn dude, you did an amazing job on that.


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Ugh, and how about the cheap recolors? God, do THOSE piss me off.
> 
> EDIT: Oh my various deities, that is amazing.


 


Conker said:


> Damn dude, you did an amazing job on that.



Heh, thanks.

And yeah, those three recolours they pushed out are just dumb.  The art on the box doesn't even match the figures themselves.  Though honestly, the fully molded figures are the only ones I care enough about to spend money on.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Heh, thanks.
> 
> And yeah, those three recolours they pushed out are just dumb.  The art on the box doesn't even match the figures themselves.  Though honestly, the fully molded figures are the only ones I care enough about to spend money on.




if you like modding stuff with ponies, there is an icon file with ponies. I have TF2, and it's filly RD with Scout's hat on :3c
Photoshop is filly Pinkie Pie, Steam is filly AJ, Skype is filly G&PT, etc SO CUTE :3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Fuck that, buy the goddamn blu-ray. I will support the show by buying shit I don't need!
> 
> And I heard word that Hasbro will be making brony stuff, so maybe there will be products that aren't solely for children. AND MAYBE THIS TIME THEY WILL STOP MAKING CELESTIA PINK >:[



Rolling out the Princess Molestias!



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm in a bind about buying more than I have right now. (except Rainbow Dash, I still nee... want her)
> On the one hand, I want to show Hasbro that, yes indeed, even here in the Netherlands this cartoon is popular and gets people buying the merchandise.
> But on the other hand, I do not want to give them the impression too much that what is available right now is good enough.


 
I'm wearing my Freeloader Members jacket. *trollface*
Though, I suppose if they make something that isn't a children's toy, I might just pick something up. 



wheelieotter said:


> This. I've also got a bunch of pony-inspired music on mine, too. Like this, and this. New stuff gets posted to Equestria Daily all the time, it just keeps growing and growing!



I really enjoyed both of those. All the MLP "remixes" I've heard so far I really didn't like.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The problem with my ponies toys is, their manes keep getting all messed up and it takes an eternity to comb them back into a semblance of order. :-(

Also, since I spend my time worrying about my girly toy pony's manes, my relatives think I'm so much of a self-denying gay I'm hiding in a closet inside the closet :V


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> if you like modding stuff with ponies, there is an icon file with ponies. I have TF2, and it's filly RD with Scout's hat on :3c
> Photoshop is filly Pinkie Pie, Steam is filly AJ, Skype is filly G&PT, etc SO CUTE :3



Well... http://i.imgur.com/QyuEE.png


----------



## Conker (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> The problem with my ponies toys is, their manes keep getting all messed up and it takes an eternity to comb them back into a semblance of order. :-(
> 
> Also, since I spend my time worrying about my girly toy pony's manes, my relatives think I'm so much of a self-denying gay I'm hiding in a closet inside the closet :V


Ha! All the MLP toys I've seen look kind of awful, with the exception of Rivlor's which actually looks like it's supposed to be from MLP:FiM. 

As much as I like the whole "gotta collect em all" mentality, I dont' see myself getting any MLP:FiM toys. And I surely wouldn't get any that have actual fake hair manes. It better be plastic and it better stay fucking put. 

See what goofy shit Hasbro throws out there, if they make anything for bronies at all.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Ha! All the MLP toys I've seen look kind of awful, with the exception of Rivlor's which actually looks like it's supposed to be from MLP:FiM.
> 
> As much as I like the whole "gotta collect em all" mentality, I dont' see myself getting any MLP:FiM toys. And I surely wouldn't get any that have actual fake hair manes. *It better be plastic and it better stay fucking put.
> *
> See what goofy shit Hasbro throws out there, if they make anything for bronies at all.



I tried to get me some of those, but the offer in the 2 or 3 stores that I saw them in was ridiculously limited. There are dozens of boxes of Applejack and Fluttershy (mainly Fluttershy, for some reason), some of the extra expensive overly detailed (in my opinion) and shiny light-incorporating ponies (usually Rarity and maybe Rainbow Dash) and if you're extra lucky they might have Twilight's balloon and maybe a combo pack with one of the shows main ponies/ another unknown pony (seriously, one of them contained Rainbow and some other short-maned pegasus named Thunder Flash or some stupid name like that ...)

I tried looking after the all-plastic ones rather than the real-mane ones, since they're cheaper and lower maintenance, but I couldn't find any 
I'm sure american stores don't have that problem.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yeah...I think my interest is going to be cut off when it crosses the "spending money" barrier


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Yeah...I think my interest is going to be cut off when it crosses the "spending money" barrier



Please tell me you're not going to illegally download the season. That's just rude. >:I


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Please tell me you're not going to illegally download the season. That's just rude. >:I



Every episode is on youtube


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Every episode is on youtube



I'd pay money to hear a complete episode by episode commentary by the cast in character.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I saw a little girl wearing an (old style) Pinkie Pie t-shirt and wanted to "eeeeeeeeee".


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> I'd pay money to hear a complete episode by episode commentary by the cast in character.



I think the "in character" part is too much. But full comments for the season by the cast is still somewhat feasible, though I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I think the "in character" part is too much. But full comments for the season by the cast is still somewhat feasible, though I doubt it'll happen.



Some of the King of The Hill episodes had commentary by a few of the cast being in-character. Hearing Dale talking about the show as though it were his real life = funny.

That said, MLP is a little cartoon for also little children. HOWEVER. They owe their popularity to the fans. The adult, brony fans who would adore character commentary. So.
LET'S ALL WISH UPON A CUPCAKE etc.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> So.
> LET'S ALL WISH UPON A CUPCAKE etc.



Why would you wish upon a gruesome death? :v


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Why would you wish upon a cupcake?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Because cupcakes can make anything happen. 


With the right ingredients...


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I tried looking after the all-plastic ones rather than the real-mane ones, since they're cheaper and lower maintenance, but I couldn't find any
> I'm sure american stores don't have that problem.


I pre-ordered these from EntertainmentEarth.com, btw they have international shipping, too. Now my desk is 20% cooler.




Harebelle said:


> LET'S ALL WISH UPON A CUPCAKE etc.


WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



wheelieotter said:


> I pre-ordered these from EntertainmentEarth.com, btw they have international shipping, too. Now my desk is 20% cooler.



Hey ! It just so happens that the 4 ponies in the box are the 4 I haven't brought yet. What an interesting coincidence ...

But then I'd feel bad because my ponies wouldn't all be assorted  (no, I don't think it's OCD, but close)


----------



## cad (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'd want a plastic Fluttershy figurine, but the only one I know exists of her was one of them McDonald's toys. There's also the blind bag one, but it's just a recolor of Rainbow Dash.

Otherwise, getting one of those brushables of her seems like the best bet.


----------



## BRN (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A hundred and twenty miles from Lyon, France. Service station off the A6. Stop off to grab a Red Bull.  

See model Fluttershy for sale, as a 'prize' for buying cheapshit candy.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've seen a couple of episodes and watched a few clips, it's _not bad_ from what I've seen.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So I was gathering up the courage to get one of those $3 packs of the characters at Toys R' Us. They're the small all-plastic ones that are a whole lot more on-model than the brushable larger ones, and seemed really accurate - especially Applejack, even sans hat. These are the types of toys I'm talking about, though not in such a limited package.

I was about to get my license to drive out to the store when I noticed something. Fluttershy was a recolored Rainbow Dash. THE FUCK IS THIS? Just look at this grave error. They even redid the box art to compensate. I was so pissed that they screwed up my favorite pony so badly that I didn't go. I'm waiting until something better comes out.

Is something better out?


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

How in the name of Celestia is this thread still alive? I didn't even expect it to live for an hour let alone a month and almost reach one thousand posts.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That's why I brought the brushable ones. Everypony from the show is unique in that format. (though in my opinion Pinkie and Twilight's manes fail big time)  The problem being that they cost 10-12 euros in the shops I brought them. It's a price well worth paying for Fluttershy to be Fluttershy, but still no hat for AJ >:'(


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I can`t talk about the toys... Watching the show is one thing, but owning that merchandise is a step too far for me. 

If it were a gift for my niece I could buy it, but I don`t think she`s a fan of the show.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I can`t talk about the toys... Watching the show is one thing, but owning that merchandise is a step too far for me.



Is it spending money or actually being face to face with a toy store guy to buy them that scares you ?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have no qualms about going into toy stores. i am a 40k player, something your sig suggests you`re familiar with? 

Fact is, I`ve admitted to others that I watch the show. They laughed, but ultimately didn`t really care. If I were to actually own the toys however, that would change. 

But yeah, toys and money not an issue, 40k is expensive and whatnot. I just can`t bring myself to... own little pony toys.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> They laughed, but ultimately didn`t really care. If I were to actually own the toys however, that would change



I was in that situation too. then I told my friends I'd actually brought the toys, and they still just laughed  (though it probably has something to do with the fact that I've always been known to be somewhat eccentric ...)

If they ever sell official T-shirts, I'm gonna buy the shit outta them too.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A shirt I could handle, IF it was somehow clever. But seriously, bringing a chick home only to have her see the pony crap in my room is just not gonna happen. XD


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> A shirt I could handle, IF it was somehow clever. But seriously, bringing a chick home only to have her see the pony crap in my room is just not gonna happen. XD



Oooh, so women are the problem ? XD

I'm too repulsive to bring one home myself, and even if I did, I probably wouldn't care if she saw my ponies. I'd be more concerned about the dozens of transformers all over the place


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Transformers, Ponies, and 40k? You sound like a top bloke to me!  

No, cheetah and wolf paraphenelia is my main obstacle at this point. I don`t want to part with it, but it does kind of broadcast the obvious message (i iz a fur!) for those who can understand it. Ponies would just be that step too far. XD


----------



## cad (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> So I was gathering up the courage to get one of those $3 packs of the characters at Toys R' Us. They're the small all-plastic ones that are a whole lot more on-model than the brushable larger ones, and seemed really accurate - especially Applejack, even sans hat. These are the types of toys I'm talking about, though not in such a limited package.
> 
> I was about to get my license to drive out to the store when I noticed something. Fluttershy was a recolored Rainbow Dash. THE FUCK IS THIS? Just look at this grave error. They even redid the box art to compensate. I was so pissed that they screwed up my favorite pony so badly that I didn't go. I'm waiting until something better comes out.
> 
> Is something better out?


There is the McDonald's Fluttershy toy, which is the most accurate Fluttershy I've seen. Otherwise, there's the brushable of her.

I'd get me some pony swag myself, but I can't seem to find anything here in Sweden...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm debating of having a T-shirt made with the same Saluting Rainbow Dash over the American flag as in my avatar, but bigger.  The shirt itself would be black.  It would bear the slogan in block white text, "Your day just became..." (at the top, above the picture) "...about 20% Cooler." (at the bottom, below the pic).

I am seriously thinking of saving up to do this, yay or nay? XD


----------



## BRN (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm debating of having a T-shirt made with the same Saluting Rainbow Dash over the American flag as in my avatar, but bigger.  The shirt itself would be black.  It would bear the slogan in block white text, "Your day just became..." (at the top, above the picture) "...about 20% Cooler." (at the bottom, below the pic).
> 
> I am seriously thinking of saving up to do this, yay or nay? XD



Bringing internet humour into real life situations rarely works. Kind of on the fence, there.


----------



## Conker (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I could see myself buying a DVD box set, assuming it has worthwhile commentary and other bells/whistles to warrant such a purchase, and MAYBE a small model of Spike, since he's awesome. 

But, like others, I can't see myself spending money on toys/shirts/etc for this show. I see the DVDs as a different ballgame though :3

Hmm. I wonder if I could sculpt me a Spike. Shit's hard to do though


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Bringing internet humour into real life situations rarely works. Kind of on the fence, there.



This so much. Tomias, that is pretty stupid.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm debating of having a T-shirt made with the same Saluting Rainbow Dash over the American flag as in my avatar, but bigger.  The shirt itself would be black.  It would bear the slogan in block white text, "Your day just became..." (at the top, above the picture) "...about 20% Cooler." (at the bottom, below the pic).
> 
> I am seriously thinking of saving up to do this, yay or nay? XD



I don't know ... I really like the idea ... and I'm not bothered if people don't get the references ... but maybe it's a different story for you. I'd do it, that's for sure (but without the american flag because seriously)


----------



## Fernin (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This is about the only my little pony type thing I think I can like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbnqI1FbMWw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm debating of having a T-shirt made with the same Saluting Rainbow Dash over the American flag as in my avatar, but bigger.  The shirt itself would be black.  It would bear the slogan in block white text, "Your day just became..." (at the top, above the picture) "...about 20% Cooler." (at the bottom, below the pic).
> 
> I am seriously thinking of saving up to do this, yay or nay? XD



I think it would be better without the flag and just a picture of rainbow dash instead of saluting.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm debating of having a T-shirt made with the same Saluting Rainbow Dash over the American flag as in my avatar, but bigger.  The shirt itself would be black.  It would bear the slogan in block white text, "Your day just became..." (at the top, above the picture) "...about 20% Cooler." (at the bottom, below the pic).I am seriously thinking of saving up to do this, yay or nay? XD


As long as you know most people will look at it and think you're advertising your homosexuality.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

GAH. I'm trying to give away most of my kiddie stuff, but I really would have some ponies if they were well made and looked decent. I WANT RAINBOW DASH AND APPLEJACK AND FLUTTERSHY. 
<3


----------



## Thatch (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> GAH. I'm trying to give away most of my kiddie stuff



Pink bedsheets too? x3


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Thatch said:


> Pink bedsheets too? x3


I have Tinkerbelle bedsheets, and yeah, they're pink as fuck all. Wannafightaboutit?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Thatch said:


> Pink bedsheets too? x3



Shut your applebuckin' mouth. I have NEW ONES, which are a sophisticated Wine Red.
Gosh.



Azure said:


> I have Tinkerbelle bedsheets, and yeah, they're pink as fuck all. Wannafightaboutit?



And you were in the US military. This is amazing.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Azure said:


> I have Tinkerbelle bedsheets, and yeah, they're pink as fuck all. Wannafightaboutit?



I would, but they'd arrest me for child abuse :V



Harebelle said:


> Shut your applebuckin' mouth. I have NEW ONES, which are a sophisticated Wine Red.
> Gosh.



Wait, I think you did tell that.


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> And you were in the US military. This is amazing.


I know, right? Worst decision of my life.




Thatch said:


> I would, but they'd arrest me for child abuse :V


I don't think there'd be any arrests. I dispose of my victims in a professional manner.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You can't talk about bad things like homicide in a MLP thread. It just ain't right.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> You can't talk about bad things like homicide in a MLP thread. It just ain't right.



Let's talk about Spike being born only as a test for somepony, who then kept him as a servant. :Uc


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

He's not a servant, he's a "number one assistant"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> He's not a servant, he's a "number one assistant"



Just because he's happy doesn't mean it isn't slavery! :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Azure said:


> I don't think there'd be any arrests. I dispose of my victims in a professional manner.



Goddamit, I'm trying not to blow your cover, man.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Just because he's happy doesn't mean it isn't slavery! :V



But ... Twilight even puts him to bed when he's tired and tried employing an owl to relieve him of some of his chores ! She cares dammit ! D:<


----------



## Thatch (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> But ... Twilight even puts him to bed when he's tired and tried employing an owl to relieve him of some of his chores ! She cares dammit ! D:<



Notice you didn't actually negate what Harebelle said, only reaffirm that he's happy :V


----------



## Conker (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Just because he's happy doesn't mean it isn't slavery! :V


It's like some pony version of Stockholm Syndrome :3


----------



## Lobar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> You can't talk about bad things like homicide in a MLP thread. It just ain't right.



I think what Azure means to say is that he has a killer cupcake recipe.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Just because he's happy doesn't mean it isn't slavery! :V



Celestia may not be too happy about it, but I think he's free to go if he wanted. He did leave once but came back because he missed Twilight.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> He's not a servant, he's a "number one assistant"



Slave. Assistant is just the polite way of saying it. 



Commiecomrade said:


> Celestia may not be too happy about it, but I think he's free to go if he wanted. He did leave once but came back because he missed Twilight.



No, I believe Twilight tracked him down. Good slaves are hard to find after all.


----------



## Acegermanshepard (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think that would look awesome


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Maybe Twilight takes care of him because dragons make crappy parents ? I mean, that dragon in the episode with the owl tried to straight-up MURDER him for eating some of his dragon hoard ... that's not a civilized thing to do. In the show they almost seem to get dumber as they grow up (or maybe Spike is a genius from spending so much time with Twilight ?) ...

So, long story short : adult dragons = not good role models. Their relationship could be more of a motherly figure - child type of thing, except Twilight doesn't actually pretend to be his mother because obviously that'd be creepy.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> I think what Azure means to say is that he has a killer cupcake recipe.



That's not funny at all. Fuck, now I'm gonna heard Rainbow Dash's wings being torn off all fucking day.


----------



## Conker (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Maybe Twilight takes care of him because dragons make crappy parents ? I mean, that dragon in the episode with the owl tried to straight-up MURDER him for eating some of his dragon hoard ... that's not a civilized thing to do. In the show they almost seem to get dumber as they grow up (or maybe Spike is a genius from spending so much time with Twilight ?) ...
> 
> So, long story short : adult dragons = not good role models. Their relationship could be more of a motherly figure - child type of thing, except Twilight doesn't actually pretend to be his mother because obviously that'd be creepy.


That whole thing with Spike has always puzzled me. All of the adult dragons they come across are both A stupid and B antagonists. Yet, Spike is neither of those. He's quite smart and is obviously one of the protagonists. So I'm not sure how that works here. I know in "The Cutie Mark Chronicles" where it shows Spike being hatched and then accidentally grown to adult size, he looks different than all the other dragons they come across. Perhaps there are multiple species of them?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> That's not funny at all. Fuck, now I'm gonna heard Rainbow Dash's wings being torn off all fucking day.



That's why I purposefully refused to even consider approaching that story or any art associated with it. I'm too indoctrinated by the show's morals of love and tolerance to take that kind of horror.

@ Conker : a perfectly valid supposition. But since the show is called My Little Pony and not My Little Dragon I guess we'll never know


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> That's not funny at all. Fuck, now I'm gonna heard Rainbow Dash's wings being torn off all fucking day.



I don't quite understand what cupcakes have to do with Rainbow Dashes wings ripping off. May you please explain?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> I don't quite understand what cupcakes have to do with Rainbow Dashes wings ripping off. May you please explain?



There's this fanfiction story called "cupcakes". It's a horror-story kind of thing where Pinkie Pie invites Rainbow Dash over to her house to make cupcakes, then it's revealed that she captures, tortures and dismembers ponies to use as ingredients for the aforementionned cupcakes.
Pinkie then captures, ties down, then slowly disembowels the pegasus in the most painful manner until she dies.

It's extremely graphic and written in such a way that all the characters are the same as in the cartoon (Pinkie being cheery, always joking and laughing ...), except for the fact that Pinkie Pie is a deranged-cannibalistic-pony-skin-coat-wearing serial killer.

(Not that I know this from actually reading the story mind you, it's more or less what they say of it on knowyourmeme.)


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

some people hate MLP and on some forums, it's not allowed...


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It is allowed here as evidenced by the multiple threads open on it.

Edit: Sorry that was a rather stupid post


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Though we haven't had any MLP haters per se (at least not while I was around). It was more people tired of the whole phenomenom it was creating or just not hooked by the show.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It has mostly been people asking why others like it so much and generally the MLP rants became raves.

Though I like it and haven't the slightest clue as to why.


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Though we haven't had any MLP haters per se (at least not while I was around). It was more people tired of the whole phenomenom it was creating or just not hooked by the show.



I can see how it would get quite annoying. Thankfully, we here have this megathread to contain it!


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Actually there are two threads relating to MLP the other one is in the forum games but is more of a tangent rather than direct about the show.

I have noticed that my sister and her friend which pretty much lives here are much like Pinky Pie


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Actually there are two threads relating to MLP the other one is in the forum games but is more of a tangent rather than direct about the show.
> 
> I have noticed that my sister and her friend which pretty much lives here are much like Pinky Pie



My sister also bears striking resemblances to Pinkie. Most of the people who know her and have watched the show agree that they both have the same laugh and love of randomness.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Evidently you need to become more vocal because you seem unknown


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> There's this fanfiction story called "cupcakes". It's a horror-story kind of thing where Pinkie Pie invites Rainbow Dash over to her house to make cupcakes, then it's revealed that she captures, tortures and dismembers ponies to use as ingredients for the aforementionned cupcakes.
> Pinkie then captures, ties down, then slowly disembowels the pegasus in the most painful manner until she dies.
> 
> It's extremely graphic and written in such a way that all the characters are the same as in the cartoon (Pinkie being cheery, always joking and laughing ...), except for the fact that Pinkie Pie is a deranged-cannibalistic-pony-skin-coat-wearing serial killer.
> ...



This, and she kills Gilda and feeds her meat to RD. It's fucking ultra creepy due to fridge horror. It's not a big stretch to see Pinkie killing ponies and stuff.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Sounds like a strange story that I hope I never read.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Some people enjoy corrupting things like this. While I do enjoy the show for what it is, I also find pisstakes hilarious.

That video for instance, the pony injuring her foot and being put down? I fucking lol`d good at that.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Heard this on Equestria Daily yesterday, and I thought I should share.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Heard this on Equestria Daily yesterday, and I thought I should share.



Ha, that`s cool. 

I love that the pic he used features every single character in the show. Even Derpy Hooves. XD


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm not sure, but I think that pic was displayed at the MLP panel at the comic-con or something like that.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It was a poster given away at San Diego Comic Con. Exclusive MLP Comic-Con Poster (AWESOME)


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I looooove being (more or less) right


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



wheelieotter said:


> It was a poster given away at San Diego Comic Con. Exclusive MLP Comic-Con Poster (AWESOME)



Must scan bar-code.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm visiting for a few minutes, 40 pages dedicated to my little pony....
I'm not surprised.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What is so bad about this cupcakes thing...it can't be all that bad.  TO GOOGLE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> What is so bad about this cupcakes thing...it can't be all that bad.  TO GOOGLE!


Worst mistake ever.


----------



## Conker (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> What is so bad about this cupcakes thing...it can't be all that bad.  TO GOOGLE!


I doubt it's worse than any other goreporn out there.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

...

This fanfic affected me so much, I made a Rage Comic about my reaction :V


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Must scan bar-code.



From what I read in the comments, this is where the bar-code leads to. MLP Behind the Scenes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> *What is so bad about this cupcakes thing*...it can't be all that bad.  TO GOOGLE!



What if someone is innocently looking for info on "the story of cupcakes" and runs across that story?  Like here:  http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/02/story-cupcakes.html


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Now you people have made me rather worrisome to read anything about cupcakes or click on anything with the word cupcakes in it. Luckily I still haven't read it.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Can we please stop talking about that story based on a form of sugary baked goods. I'm pretty sure it's in my best interests to avoid it like the plague so why do we have to describe what happens in the stupid outside of the stupid? :<


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Cupcakes wasn't all that good. Sure, it was plenty cringeworthy. Sure, it was somewhat realistic in that Pinkie Pie would definitely be capable of having a massive brain BSOD. But the writing was a little stagnant.

It wasn't nearly as bad as the one with Spike and Rarity. That one just kept trying to top itself in mere cheap shock value.


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Cupcakes wasn't all that good. Sure, it was plenty cringeworthy. Sure, it was somewhat realistic in that Pinkie Pie would definitely be capable of having a massive brain BSOD. But the writing was a little stagnant.
> 
> It wasn't nearly as bad as the one with Spike and Rarity. That one just kept trying to top itself in mere cheap shock value.



Oh man, that one.  That one had me nearly in stitches it was so ridiculous.  When Sweetie Belle came into the story I couldn't stop laughing for nearly 5 minutes.


----------



## Conker (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Cupcakes wasn't all that good. Sure, it was plenty cringeworthy. Sure, it was somewhat realistic in that Pinkie Pie would definitely be capable of having a massive brain BSOD. But the writing was a little stagnant.
> 
> It wasn't nearly as bad as the one with Spike and Rarity. That one just kept trying to top itself in mere cheap shock value.


I'm curious about the name of the last one. I have no interest in reading Cupcakes though. Hmm. 


Question: assuming Hasbro actually decided to make products for /b/ronies, what do you think those would be? I honestly can't think of anything I'd be willing to buy, save a DVD boxset with commentary as mentioned earlier. But perhaps you guys can come up with something that would actually be fun to own.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Question: assuming Hasbro actually decided to make products for /b/ronies, what do you think those would be?



A DJ-Pon3 bobble-head.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Question: assuming Hasbro actually decided to make products for /b/ronies, what do you think those would be?



Fluttershy in a swimsuit.
....


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'd buy overpriced ultra-high quality collector's edition sculptures of ponies instead of just buying the regular toys at the mall


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Now you people have made me rather worrisome to read anything about cupcakes or click on anything with the word cupcakes in it.


Maybe people just like cupcakes?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I do wish they'd actually try to make the characters look like the pony right there on the box. :c

Why is her forehead so hueg and what's wrong with Angel Bunny?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I do wish they'd actually try to make the characters look like the pony right there on the box. :c
> 
> Why is her forehead so hueg and what's wrong with Angel Bunny?



They would if they were overpriced collector high quality sculptures (only they'd cost between 4 and 10 times the cost of the actual toys) 

And to answer your rhetorical questions : probably so the toys'd look more like the old MLP brushables and what is wrong with Angel is the size of his cheeks.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> They would if they were overpriced collector high quality sculptures (only they'd cost between 4 and 10 times the cost of the actual toys)



Well, they need to do it! It wouldn't even be at a loss-- look how many bronies there are.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just so we're clear, I'm talking about crazy-awesome stuff like this and this . Applied to the current (pretty crappy) MLP toys. The results would be ultra-detailed and precise rendering of the ponies (I'd say somwhere between 20 and 30 cm high would be a good starting point).
That's my idea. That I have. 

And Princess Celestia is not pink. She will never be pink. She never was pink. We shall revolt against this heinous crime.


----------



## Conker (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I do wish they'd actually try to make the characters look like the pony right there on the box. :c
> 
> Why is her forehead so hueg and what's wrong with Angel Bunny?


That toy looks so wrong :[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm being immature, but I do find this funny.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This is impossible, the audio must have been altered in some other ways. Except in some rare cases, I can almost hear the fucks and shits being said ! What's wrong with my brain ???? D=<


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm being immature, but I do find this funny.


I like the comments on this video.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> This is impossible, the audio must have been altered in some other ways. Except in some rare cases, I can almost hear the fucks and shits being said ! What's wrong with my brain ???? D=<



It's not just you, it's every male brony ever.
You sick *beep*.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I will have to resort to internet memes to express my feelings.


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The non-bronies in this thread. (this is very relevant.)


----------



## Conker (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm being immature, but I do find this funny.


So much laughter.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've seen people make show accurate ponies with a 3D printer. (were bare white though) It's definitely not hard.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm being immature, but I do find this funny.


Ha! Reminds me of this Sesame Street video.


----------



## Conker (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I like that there are at on of MLP abridged series already, but they all seem to be of low quality. Some even seem to be utter shit! No LittleKuriboh for us bronies :[


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Haha! Just once, it would be awesom to see an uncensored MLP episode.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm being immature, but I do find this funny.



Well, if you're going to post immature videos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJpVddruaGo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hy4dLkqRO8 <--- actually not that stupid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqsHbKgtwM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7uWBHrhX3M


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



wheelieotter said:


> Ha! Reminds me of this Sesame Street video.


My face when watching this.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Well, if you're going to post immature videos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJpVddruaGo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hy4dLkqRO8 <--- actually not that stupid
> ...



That second one is awesome, it's not stupid at all.


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Haha! Just once, it would be awesom to see an uncensored MLP episode.



But they're all uncensored already...


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> But they're all uncensored already...



Ba dum tss


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Fluttershy in a swimsuit.
> ....



Princess Luna as a french maid


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Well, if you're going to post immature videos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJpVddruaGo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hy4dLkqRO8 <--- actually not that stupid
> ...



I liked the first one

I found this though it isn't all that funny from Adult Swim commercial.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsaNf32pKx4&feature=related


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> The non-bronies in this thread. (this is very relevant.)


That's me after finding MLP porn. :/

Also, awesome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p50-oWY1pFE&feature=related


----------



## Conker (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ended up watching more of the abridged stuff. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhK7cWvYCcU&feature=related This guy does the best of the ones I've seen. It's not perfect, he isn't littlekuriboh, but he's pretty funny most of the time. If you have some time to kill I suggest watching his videos. He does amazing things with Pinke Pie's character.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Colbert seems to be cool with it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Colbert seems to be cool with it.



Thank you for finding that! I just realized I missed it about 2 hours ago.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> But they're all uncensored already...



Not quite the way I was thinking.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Colbert seems to be cool with it.



I saw this on TV just then. xD
That video cut a bit of it off. :3


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Not quite the way I was thinking.



Oh _do_ enlighten us


----------



## Sar (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> That's me after finding MLP porn. :/Also, awesome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p50-oWY1pFE&feature=related


An iLittlePony, huh? I would believe someone would mod their iPhone into that. THAT would be unnecessarily but also impressive.


----------



## Conker (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> Colbert seems to be cool with it.


On Thursday he asked everyone to send him a tweet sized message of what they believed in, so he could invest his SuperPac money accordingly. I"m guessing the bronies had some fun with those messages.

Made me laugh when he said that though.

*Is guilty of sending an MLP themed message :3*


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> On Thursday he asked everyone to send him a tweet sized message of what they believed in, so he could invest his SuperPac money accordingly. I"m guessing the bronies had some fun with those messages.
> 
> Made me laugh when he said that though.
> 
> *Is guilty of sending an MLP themed message :3*



It's only a matter of time. MWA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Apparently even Jay Naylor is a brony: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6238618/


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Oh _do_ enlighten us



I am going to _assume_ you`re taking the piss. Maybe I should clarify anyway? 

I just thought it would be funny to hear them have a more _adult_ conversation, maybe drop a swear word on occasion. But that`s just me, my sense of humour is like that. It`s not funny to me just because there`s swearing or talk of drugs and shit in it, it`s just the fact that the conversation would be happening between _ponies._ Similar to the Family Guy pisstakes of children`s shows.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Princess Luna as a french maid



Like this?


Time for a little rant from me. I am trying to buy toys of the main cast, but so far I've only found Pinkie, Applejack, Twilight, Rarity and Fluttershy. Rainbow Dash is nowhere to be found except for the sparkling wings one. I don't know if it's either her being so enormously popular her toy gets bought by hordes of fans the moment one is in stock again, or so unpopular no store will stock her.
Thing is, there's several online shops where I can get the toys, but they all tell me that they don't ship specific toys, and I can only 'state a preference'. Buck that, I'm not giving you 8 Euros (sans postage) only to end up with Cheerilee.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This just in: I am become bronie. 

_"But didn't you already have a pony avatar?"

_Shut up.



Harebelle said:


> I'm being immature, but I do find this funny.



Laughed so hard I *[**BEEP]* myself.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Time for a little rant from me. I am trying to buy toys of the main cast, but so far I've only found Pinkie, Applejack, Twilight, Rarity and Fluttershy. Rainbow Dash is nowhere to be found except for the sparkling wings one. I don't know if it's either her being so enormously popular her toy gets bought by hordes of fans the moment one is in stock again, or so unpopular no store will stock her.
> Thing is, there's several online shops where I can get the toys, but they all tell me that they don't ship specific toys, and I can only 'state a preference'. Buck that, I'm not giving you 8 Euros (sans postage) only to end up with Cheerilee.



I have the same problem. Though in some shops they do have Rainbow Dash toys, but they come in combo packs with unknown ponies not from the show. Since they cost about 1.5X more than a single toy pony, I'm not sure it's worth it just to get Dash and put the other one someplace and forget about it.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> http://ponibooru.413chan.net/post/view/40524?search=malestia
> 
> 
> Time for a little rant from me. I am trying to buy toys of the main cast, but so far I've only found Pinkie, Applejack, Twilight, Rarity and Fluttershy. Rainbow Dash is nowhere to be found except for the sparkling wings one. I don't know if it's either her being so enormously popular her toy gets bought by hordes of fans the moment one is in stock again, or so unpopular no store will stock her.
> Thing is, there's several online shops where I can get the toys, but they all tell me that they don't ship specific toys, and I can only 'state a preference'. Buck that, I'm not giving you 8 Euros (sans postage) only to end up with Cheerilee.




Nopony likes Cheerilee. Cheerilee doesn't like Cheerilee.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

They make toy of Cheerilee ? Dayum ... I just learned something today.


----------



## Aden (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I just thought it would be funny to hear them have a more _adult_ conversation, maybe drop a swear word on occasion. But that`s just me, my sense of humour is like that. It`s not funny to me just because there`s swearing or talk of drugs and shit in it, it`s just the fact that the conversation would be happening between _ponies._ Similar to the Family Guy pisstakes of children`s shows.



Oh, I thought you were one of _those_ people
you know the ones


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

FOX NEWS HAS A VIDEO ABOUT BRONIES:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi27530dDCc
http://youtu.be/fqEDIFfy4Yg?t=1m51s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THlvkIEFMqQ&t=1m23s

unrelated:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw3DnhD8Gls&feature=feedf


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

lol, Redeye. Nobody respects that show, not even Greg.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Oh, I thought you were one of _those_ people
> you know the ones



The ones who find South Park funny?

Also, I delivered. I promised I'd make my own pony without the Pony Generator, and HERE IT IS!







Remember to add me in the next iteration of the group shot.

EDIT: Anyone able to get the IMG tags to work? I can't seem to.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Thank you it looks good, but it is the wrong thread.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Some of the pony porn is okay...

I can't believe I just said that...


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Some of the pony porn is okay...
> 
> I can't believe I just said that...


You're post was brought to us by "TMI: for things you don't want to know and will make me look bad on reflection"


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Some of the pony porn is okay...
> 
> I can't believe I just said that...



Dude, I'm going to be a man and agree with you.

Some of the artists... they're... really good.



Inciatus said:


> Thank you it looks good, but it is the wrong thread.



Damn, you're right. I'll post in the other. Excuse my showing off this picture.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Some of the pony porn is okay...
> 
> I can't believe I just said that...



ONLY if it's anthro Big Macintosh
otherwise GTFO


----------



## Sar (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> FOX NEWS HAS A VIDEO ABOUT BRONIES:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi27530dDCchttp://youtu.be/fqEDIFfy4Yg?t=1m51shttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THlvkIEFMqQ&t=1m23sunrelated:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw3DnhD8Gls&feature=feedf


Excuse me while I watch these on mute while playing my own music.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Oh, I thought you were one of _those_ people
> you know the ones



Aheh... No... 



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Some of the pony porn is okay...
> 
> I can't believe I just said that...



Erm, I can see the cute factor, but I really don`t see this as a suitable material for porn. 

Then again, Rule 34 and _to each their own_ comes to mind...


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Oh, I thought you were one of _those_ people
> you know the ones



Those who jack off to ponies? I'll admit, it's not the strangest thing I've heard.




greg-the-fox said:


> ONLY if it's anthro Big Macintosh
> otherwise GTFO



Lyra and Bon-Bon is too legit to quit, bitch


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

MLP is like a cold shower in adorableness to me. It temporarily renders my sex drive inert. How people get off to that stuff is something I don't want explained. I'm just going to pretend it doesn't happen.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Those who jack off to ponies? I'll admit, it's not the strangest thing I've heard.



I've clopped to ponies, and I love it. Not sure if I can say this here, but I've also gotten off while watching some episodes. <_<

Also,
Tree > Marshmallow > Pinkie > Dashie > Applejack > Twilight
In terms of sexiness


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Thank you for that.

Does anypony else want to stand up and tell us what we really don't want to know?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

There is such a thing as too much information. I'd like to thank you, however. 
Once the Inquisition has you captured, you'll lead them straight to the rest of your heretic cell and you shall all burn for your depraved lifestyles.


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> I've clopped to ponies, and I love it. Not sure if I can say this here, but I've also gotten off while watching some episodes. <_<
> 
> Also,
> Tree > Marshmallow > Pinkie > Dashie > Applejack > Twilight
> In terms of sexiness


Two things, "clopped?" is that like the pony equivalent of the furfag "pawing off" ?

Who are Tree and Marshmallow?


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Two things, "clopped?" is that like the pony equivalent of the furfag "pawing off" ?
> 
> Who are Tree and Marshmallow?



Yes.
Tree and Marshmallow are Fluttershy and Rarity. It's a meme thing. I don't remember the tree thing, but in some still frame Rarity's hooves kinda looked like marshmallows. I presume he just referred to all that as a lame reference joke.

I know this from reading through the MLP meme section at tvtropes just yesterday. Apparently Pinkie Pie has ascended into the trope pantheon, as the Goddess of the Unexpected Audiences.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Does anypony else want to stand up and tell us what we really don't want to know?



Other than the skin suit I'm making in the likeness of Pinkie Pie? Nope.

ps. Don't tell the feds, they're looking for me. It'll be our little secret.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> I've clopped to ponies, and I love it. Not sure if I can say this here, but I've also gotten off while watching some episodes. <_<
> 
> Also,
> Tree > Marshmallow > Pinkie > Dashie > Applejack > Twilight
> In terms of sexiness


Okay, so you're going to want to leave this site soon, because you're not staying either way, and it's less painful that way. 
This is pretty much the opposite of what anyone wants to hear. You're disgusting.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Two things, "clopped?" is that like the pony equivalent of the furfag "pawing off" ?


If there's any pony equivalent of pawing off it should be hooving off :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What manner of evil hath been wrought upon yonder thread ? Lo !  We are now in dire need of a champion of platonic friendship to restore the equilibrium of innocence that hath become so tragically skewered.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> I don't remember the tree thing



Ir comes from episode 21, when Flutteshy says "I'd like to be a tree."




Cyril Daroun said:


> Okay, so you're going to want to leave this site soon, because you're not staying either way, and it's less painful that way.
> This is pretty much the opposite of what anyone wants to hear. You're disgusting.



XD
And I was told to come here to talk about these stuff. <_<


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Sorry, but contrarily to popular belief FaF (especially the "off-topic" sub-forum) is NOT the place to talk about fapping to cartoon horses and shit (not seriously anyway, and not for prolonged periods of time).

(InB4 : "shut up newfag", and "you've been here for 1 month, what do you know of FaF ?" to which I answer "sue me motherhugger" :V)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Bittertooth said:


> If there's any pony equivalent of pawing off it should be hooving off :V



Clopping is a better word.
Not that there should be a word, of course.
Fluttershy D:


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> I've clopped to ponies, and I love it.





Pokemaster said:


> clopped



oh, you motherfucker


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Clopping is a better word.
> Not that there should be a word, of course.
> Fluttershy D:


I thought clopping was pony for sexual intercourse


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Bittertooth said:


> I thought clopping was pony for sexual intercourse



You know what?


It doesn't matter.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Bittertooth said:


> I thought clopping was pony for sexual intercourse



Clopping is the ponified version of fapping, which is one person.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh God why are we having this conversation D:


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> Clopping is the ponified version of fapping, which is one person.


_*CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP* -Oh, don't mind me, I'm just masturbating- *CLOP CLOP CLOP*


_That just sounds painful.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

SO ANYWAY.

APPLEJACK APPRECIATION, GO:

I love me my Applejack. She's friendly, hardworking and it's always about helping her family. She had the most valid reason for wanting to go to the Gala, don't you think?
Also, apples. They look so tasty/adorable in the show. :3


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Applejack is my least favorite character. Personally, I never favored the southern or western culture that are always portrayed as such (Like cowboys or the Wild West).


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> She had the most valid reason for wanting to go to the Gala, don't you think?



I was gonna say. If I had to choose, Applejack had the best reason hands-down. Oh no, I'm denying you your hypothetical true love? Fuck off.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> Applejack is my least favorite character. Personally, I never favored the southern or western culture that are always portrayed as such (Like cowboys or the Wild West).



Well.

Well dang. :c


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> SO ANYWAY.
> 
> APPLEJACK APPRECIATION, GO:
> 
> ...



I'm with you 100% on that one, though I like Fluttershy better because she's as shy as I am. She would be my NÂ°2 choice to send to the gala (because what she wanted to do at the gala is pretty much what I'd have wanted to do in those circumstances) right after Applejack.


----------



## BRN (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have been here long enough and have safeguarded my reputation to such a degree that I feel totally OK with saying that Rainbow Dash is awesome however she's depicted.

Implications intended.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> I have been here long enough and have safeguarded my reputation to such a degree that I feel totally OK with saying that Rainbow Dash is awesome however she's depicted.
> 
> Implications intended.



You're right.
You're a terrible person, SIX, but I just can't hate you, because you're SIX.

Rainbow looks at least 20% more lesbian as a human.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> I have been here long enough and have safeguarded my reputation to such a degree that I feel totally OK with saying that Rainbow Dash is awesome however she's depicted.
> 
> Implications intended.



Pinkiedash shipping > Appledash shipping
Although I love that comic.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> XD
> And I was told to come here to talk about these stuff. <_<


Oh, I get it, you're a troll. Nice job, you fooled me for a bit.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> Pinkiedash shipping > Appledash shipping
> Although I love that comic.



Pinkiedash would just remind me of Cupcakes.
And I'd rather not be reminded of that.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Pinkiedash would just remind me of Cupcakes.
> And I'd rather not be reminded of that.



That's what you get for reading that.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Pinkiedash would just remind me of Cupcakes.
> And I'd rather not be reminded of that.



I really don't get why people are so afraid of Cupcakes. It was an awesome fic, and I can only see people who are very afraid of gore to not like it. I loved it, especially because it had one of my fetishes in it (When Dashie pissed twice).


----------



## BRN (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> I really don't get why people are so afraid of Cupcakes. It was an awesome fic, and I can only see people who are very afraid of gore to not like it. I loved it, especially because it had one of my fetishes in it (When Dashie pissed twice).



I can't say I understand watersports. Personally, it just makes anything largely unappealing. But the fic itself was just typical gore. Like you say, I really just don't understand the reputation it managed to score. I've seen and read far more intensely horrifying things.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cyril Daroun said:


> Oh, I get it, you're a troll. Nice job, you fooled me for a bit.


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> I loved it, especially because it had one of my fetishes in it (When Dashie pissed twice).



Eh, social decency is overrated anyway


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


>


This just makes things worse :<


----------



## Riley (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> I really don't get why people are so afraid of Cupcakes. It was an awesome fic, and I can only see people who are very afraid of gore to not like it. I loved it, especially because it had one of my fetishes in it (When Dashie pissed twice).



It was very badly written.  From a literary perspective, it was terrible.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

stop ruining ponies D:


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

See, all this MLP shipping is bothering me. I don't see the MLP characters as sexualized or even having romantic or lesbian relationships.


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> See, all this MLP shipping is bothering me. I don't see the MLP characters as sexualized or even having romantic or lesbian relationships.


With the exception of Spike's crush on Rarity and Rarity's crush on Prince Blueblood. :V 

Applejack is cool. Personality wise, I like her quite a bit. Her work ethic is very respectable. I really didn't like the third episode, when they were all getting the tickets for the Gala, because everyone was such a selfish douche there. Pinkie's reason was probably the worst. I WANT TO PARTY  and Rarity's/Rainbowdash's were also pretty bad. Fluttershy's was depressing.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh that's right, episode ratings.

http://i53.tinypic.com/2vcgwnm.png

I disliked Applebuck Season and Griffon the Brush Off, they were boring to me. Sonic Rainboom, Cutie Mark Chronicles, and The Best Night Ever are in the top 3 for me.


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> Oh that's right, episode ratings.
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/2vcgwnm.png
> 
> I disliked Applebuck Season and Griffon the Brush Off, they were boring to me. Sonic Rainboom, Cutie Mark Chronicles, and The Best Night Ever are in the top 3 for me.


Mostly disagree with that. 

My least favorite episodes were Dragonshy, Call of the Cutie, The Ticket Master, and Stare Master. Owls Well is one of my favorites, easily top three


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> My least favorite episodes were Dragonshy



http://www.mylittlefacewhen.com/media/original/130490823336.png


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> http://www.mylittlefacewhen.com/media/original/130490823336.png



You're really gonna have to start putting more content into your posts so mods don't treat them as spammy


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> http://www.mylittlefacewhen.com/media/original/130490823336.png


Even after Fluttershy's interesting moment in the last episode, she still remains my least favorite character. Dragonshy was a painfully annoying episode, about on par with the Cutie Mark Crusader episodes.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't find the shipping too bad, mostly because the only stuff I've seen of it has stayed in the territory of 'puppy-love', and it's appropriatly cute. I imagine if I saw any heavier stuff, my opinion would change to scorn.

I wouldn't say the Fluttershy babysitting episode was my favourite, but Sweetie Belle's lullaby was fun. And Fluttershy defeated a Cockatrice by staring it down; I can't think of a more epic way to defeat a Cockatrice than that.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

If I had to rate them, I'd say:

1. Rainbow Dash
2. Fluttershy
3. Twilight Sparkle
4. Rarity
5. Pinkie Pie
6. Applejack

I think Twilight and Rarity kinda tie for me, I like them equally. However, Pinkie has funny moments, but gets to be annoying sometimes. I just don't like Applejack that much. She's kinda boring...

Regarding my comment on the pony porn, the stuff that I look at would be considered "tame" to most people. eg. hugging, cuddles, kissing, nothing overly explicit.

And with episodes, I'd kinda have to go with Pokemaster (who seems like a troll) on the ratings, I wouldn't change much there.

EDIT: Not a fan of the Cutie Mark Crusaders.


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> I wouldn't say the Fluttershy babysitting episode was my favourite, but Sweetie Belle's lullaby was fun. And Fluttershy defeated a Cockatrice by staring it down; I can't think of a more epic way to defeat a Cockatrice than that.


The episode had a few fun moments, but for the most part, the Cutie Mark Crusaders completely ruined it for me. Those three together = painfully annoying.

Edit:

Character list in terms of favorites would be:

Spike
Pinkie Pie
Rarity
AppleJack
Twilight Sparkle
Rainbow Dash
Fluttershy

Rarity, AppleJack, and Twilight Sparkle could probably be interchanged depending upon my mood and the episode I am watching though


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

F*cking Applebloom pisses me off. So annoying!!!


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Pokemaster (who seems like a troll)



I've been registered on this site for no more than 12 hours and I already get noted up as a troll? XD
And I'm not a troll. I'm being serious in what I post. Unless you want me to troll...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Now you're actually making want to watch the show just so I could see the pony's personalties


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> I've been registered on this site for no more than 12 hours and I already get noted up as a troll? XD
> And I'm not a troll. I'm being serious in what I post. Unless you want me to troll...



Okay, I take it back, please don't troll!

Maybe once you hang out here for a bit, we'll soften up and be nice(r).


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What is shipping in this context?

I would like to see some well made MLP quad suits. The leg length problem wouldn't be as noticeable since their legs are quite long compared to their torsos. The only one I have seen looked horrid.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> What is shipping in this context?



Pairing up ponies in relationships (Hetero, lesbian, or gay).


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> Pairing up ponies in relationships (Hetero, lesbian, or gay).



Thank you. Why is it called shipping?


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Thank you. Why is it called shipping?



Because it takes place aboard the Relation Ship.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Good definition. I haven't heard that one before. :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Does anypony else want to stand up and tell us what we really don't want to know?



To be fair, I'm not terribly interested in hearing people talk about how they _don't_ wank to ponies either.



Aden said:


> I was gonna say. If I had to choose, Applejack had the best reason hands-down. Oh no, I'm denying you your hypothetical true love? Fuck off.



Can't say I agree. How much apple-treats was she honestly expecting to sell at a royal gala with a free banquet?
Then again, they all had pretty bad reasons for going.



SIX said:


> {_Cupcakes_} was just typical gore. Like you say, I really just don't understand the reputation it managed to score.



I think it's a combination of shock and plain old This-Is-From-Way-Back-When-We-Didn't-Have-Anything-Else.


Anyway, the thing that bugs me the most about the term 'clopping' is that it sounds like "klopt", which is Dutch for "that's right". I hear it quite often.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Thank you. Why is it called shipping?



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Shipping

If you don't want to visit that site, basically, fans of The X-Files divided between relationshippers and non-relationshippers. The term got shortened and generalized.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have nothing against AJ`s character, but her voice irks me severely. 

And then there`s Pinkie. Damn that creepy bitch is annoying... I like Rarity and Rainbow above the rest. The Air Show episode kicked ass.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Pinkiedash would just remind me of Cupcakes.
> And I'd rather not be reminded of that.



That fic makes me physically ill. I can't enjoy "Griffon the Brush Off" anymore because of it. I can't eat cupcakes either. "This is just a cupcake, it doesn't contain any Gilda meat or pony flesh, it's just a cupcake." :C


----------



## BRN (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> That fic makes me physically ill. I can't enjoy "Griffon the Brush Off" anymore because of it. I can't eat cupcakes either. "This is just a cupcake, it doesn't contain any Gilda meat or pony flesh, it's just a cupcake." :C



See, it's this sort of thing I just can't understand. On an actual rating of emotional affection the whole story was like a 5/100. :X


----------



## Conker (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> See, it's this sort of thing I just can't understand. On an actual rating of emotional affection the whole story was like a 5/100. :X


Everyone talks about that fic and I'm almost tempted to just go and read it. I've stumbled upon some guro before, and while it was pretty fucked up, it wasn't as horrible as most people make it out to be. I ended up finishing the manga out of pure curiosity.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> See, it's this sort of thing I just can't understand. On an actual rating of emotional affection the whole story was like a 5/100. :X


It just affects me more. I don't know why. I play dead space for lulz, and I even found myself laughing while I stomped the shit out of a Necromorph. But Cupcakes just makes me sick.


----------



## Conker (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> It just affects me more. I don't know why. I play dead space for lulz, and I even found myself laughing while I stomped the shit out of a Necromorph. But Cupcakes just makes me sick.


I'll admit, I found the gore in Dead Space to be kind of amusing, whereas the gore in the guro I've read to be pretty disturbing. But, I think that's because one is an over the top video game, and one panders to a fetish that disgusts me. Premise to a guro manga that I haven't read: some girl is a sex slave and can't die, so she's sold off to people with gore fetishes who pretty much murder her only for her to come back to life later and be sold again. On one hand, that's sort of an interesting premise to a story, on another, it's fuuuuuuuuuuucked up. 

/shrug. Last time some ponyfans came into a TF2 server I was in and wouldn't shut up about MLP, I brought up Cupcakes until they left. So the fanfic isn't all bad :V


----------



## Riley (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> some girl is a sex slave and can't die, so she's sold off to people with gore fetishes who pretty much murder her only for her to come back to life later and be sold again. On one hand, that's sort of an interesting premise to a story, on another, it's fuuuuuuuuuuucked up.


That sounds like it should be a novel co-written by Philip K. Dick and William Gibson.

Edit:  To elaborate, Gibson wrote a novel in which the main female character was kidnapped from a pimp who had raised her since she was something like 10, and forced to undergo extensive reconstructive surgery so she could look exactly like a popular porn star (of sorts), so these guys could make their own porn (of sorts) using this chick who looked like the real chick.

And that wasn't even the main story, it was just some subplot.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This thread stopped being wholesome 6 or 7 pages ago.

Don't mind me, I'm just keeping count and quietly weeping.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It least it promotes friendship, and positive virtues :/


----------



## Lobar (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Traven V said:


> It least it promotes friendship, and *positive virtues* :/


 
have you _read_ the last few pages of this thread


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> have you _read_ the last few pages of this thread



Let's just blame furries and pretend to be trendy.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Damn fucking furries. Leave it to them to corrupt a wholesome children`s show...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> have you _read_ the last few pages of this thread



Actually, it's probably all of the pages of this thread.

Brony question; What would you like changed in Season Two?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I`d like the plot to be continuous, rather than a bunch of random whatever each episode. Individual episode stories is still fine, but it would be nice if the series was working towards something, preferably a major villain of some sort.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'd also like to see more travelling. We went to Cloudsdale and Appleoosa for an episode, I'd like to take a look at other places throughout Equestria.

That and what Ishtar said.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I tried watching it...didn't really get into it. I don't know maybe the whole demographics thing turned me off. I'm probably not giving it a fair chance, but hey...


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Damn fucking furries. Leave it to them to corrupt a wholesome children`s show...



*Is a furry*

You're welcome!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Brony question; What would you like changed in Season Two?



More Luna.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Brony question; What would you like changed in Season Two?



Give the CMC their damn cutie marks already.


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Damn fucking furries. Leave it to them to corrupt a wholesome children`s show...


 That's the internet's fault, not just furries. 


Commiecomrade said:


> Actually, it's probably all of the pages of this thread.
> 
> Brony question; What would you like changed in Season Two?


Bring back Luna! Jesus, she's in the first two episodes and then is whisked away again because Cellestia is an evil evil ruler :[


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Bring back Luna! Jesus, she's in the first two episodes and then is whisked away again because *Cellestia* is an evil evil ruler :[


You mean trollestia right?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Get rid of the Cutie Mark Crusaders altogether. Maybe if the go on a long journey to go find their cutiemarks, and we never see them again.

And less Applejack.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> And less Applejack.



Nope. And Apple Bloom was p cool before getting swept up in those filler-ish episodes.


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Get rid of the Cutie Mark Crusaders altogether. Maybe if the go on a long journey to go find their cutiemarks, and we never see them again.
> 
> And less Applejack.


I enjoy the CMC individually, just not when they are together. When they are in a group, they become annoying. I'd be fine with seeing episodes about them when separated, to get to know them a bit better. I just hate their little kid mob mentality.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think it would be nice if they would introduce some of the families


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> I`d like the plot to be continuous, rather than a bunch of random whatever each episode. Individual episode stories is still fine, but it would be nice if the series was working towards something, preferably a major villain of some sort.



I say no. Any time they try to do that it's just cutie mark bullshit.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The CMC episodes were annoying true, but there was a total of what, two of them? What I suggested was for the MAIN characters, not the secondary filler ones. 

What I want is an arcing storyline where there is a threat to the land overall that needs to be stopped. Perhaps some villain from a distant land or even another world intent on conquering Equestria shows up, and his/her evil dark powers put the groups friendship through far more strenuous trials than they endured before. Luna could feature prominently in this case, either as the saviour who reminds them all of their bonds, or even as a sub villain manipulated by the main one. 

Sure, some might cry out against this for being too dark, but Disney among others have targeted the same young audience with far darker themes in the past. Think Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid and such. These movies were aimed at young girls and did not shy away from the themes of death and darkness.


----------



## BRN (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> The CMC episodes were annoying true, but there was a total of what, two of them? What I suggested was for the MAIN characters, not the secondary filler ones.
> 
> What I want is an arcing storyline where there is a threat to the land overall that needs to be stopped. Perhaps some villain from a distant land or even another world intent on conquering Equestria shows up, and his/her evil dark powers put the groups friendship through far more strenuous trials than they endured before. Luna could feature prominently in this case, either as the saviour who reminds them all of their bonds, or even as a sub villain manipulated by the main one.
> 
> Sure, some might cry out against this for being too dark, but Disney among others have targeted the same young audience with far darker themes in the past. Think Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid and such. These movies were aimed at young girls and did not shy away from the themes of death and darkness.



I don't like the idea of an overarching storyline, and especially not a dark one. But, a recurring villain would give the series a branch of extra content to exploit.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The show is about interpersonal relationships. Having some Big Bad show up all the time doesn't really help it to that end.


----------



## BRN (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Unsilenced said:


> The show is about interpersonal relationships. Having some Big Bad show up all the time doesn't really help it to that end.



Think 'Plankton' from Spongebob Squarepants, rather than the omnipresent 'evil dude' from modern cartoons that they base whole episodes around.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I believe when Faust was working on the show in the starting stages, she wanted to do an overarching plot with Luna as the villain, but Hasbro shot that down. They wanted a cartoon that could be watched out of order. I agree with that sentiment. I think an overarching plot would take away some of the peacefulness of the show.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

While a Plankton type villian would make more sense, it still adds something to the show that, I feel, doesn't quite fit. At the end of each episode (save the first... and those CMC ones... damn them...) an internal conflict is resolved as well as an external one. Whatever character the episode focuses on learns something by the end and is improved by their experience. 

In order for a villain to be recurring, he has to *not* be resolved. Whatever crawled up *his* but needs to stay there for at least a season, and that doesn't seem like MLP to me. 

Good grief I'm analyzing a show about ponies. How did this even happen?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Making great cartoons is hard. I don't know what I want in season 2 anymore :X


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Isn't it nice to have a show where the entire main cast is female, but they aren't:

-bitchy bitches bitching all the time
-talking about boys
-focused only on being married

It is nice. It's very nice. :3
Also, I now have an Applejack toy. I need to find thinner ribbon for her hair and add the freckles, though. And I couldn't bring myself to cut her fringe...

EDIT: SHE DOESN'T COME WITH A HAT. She comes with a comb, her dog and a basket saddle the dog can sit in, BUT NO HAT. FDLKFLDKFDKFDRAGE


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Isn't it nice to have a show where the entire main cast is female, but they aren't:
> 
> -bitchy bitches bitching all the time
> -talking about boys
> ...



Strange. I have the same Applejack you have except her mane is all tied together and the red thingies keeping it tied are different.

Also I'm 100% with you. No hat = no Applejack. I want my money back.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Strange. I have the same Applejack you have except her mane is all tied together and the red thingies keeping it tied are different.
> 
> Also I'm 100% with you. No hat = no Applejack. I want my money back.



I added the red scrunchies myself.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That explains it then.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I cannot understand how there is this much to talk about this show.
I am surprised


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I cannot understand how there is this much to talk about this show.
> I am surprised



I don't think you've been paying attention.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> EDIT: SHE DOESN'T COME WITH A HAT. She comes with a comb, her dog and a basket saddle the dog can sit in, BUT NO HAT. FDLKFLDKFDKFDRAGE



Well, then... make her a hat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Well, then... make her a hat.



I guess that wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I don't think you've been paying attention.


You are so right. Just popped in back to see where this thread has gone.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I guess that wouldn't be too hard.



Felt is cheap.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

What the hell am I going to do until season 2? ;~;
I've already watched all the episodes twice... I know for a lot of you that's not a lot but I don't usually watch stuff more than once in a short time period.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> What the hell am I going to do until season 2? ;~;
> I've already watched all the episodes twice... I know for a lot of you that's not a lot but I don't usually watch stuff more than once in a short time period.



http://www.equestriadaily.com/

Or visit any number of major pony threads on other sites.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/
> 
> Or visit any number of major pony threads on other sites.



I don't care for fanfics or regurgitated content :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> I don't care for fanfics or regurgitated content :V



I don't like fanfics either, but sometimes something cool pops up there.

Maybe you should try to art some ponies.


----------



## Conker (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> What the hell am I going to do until season 2? ;~;
> I've already watched all the episodes twice... I know for a lot of you that's not a lot but I don't usually watch stuff more than once in a short time period.


You could check out the abridged series on youtube, or just wait patiently for the next season.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> You could check out the abridged series on youtube, or just wait patiently for the next season.



Ugh, I don't really like the abridged series they have right now. It's very boring.

Although I may be thinking of the wrong one. Link?


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So MLP is great for insomnia. Something about watching cute stuff when you are exhausted, just makes it better.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I watch MLP when I'm feeling depressed. Works every time c:
Much better than pills :V


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> What the hell am I going to do until season 2? ;~;
> I've already watched all the episodes twice... I know for a lot of you that's not a lot but I don't usually watch stuff more than once in a short time period.



Only twice? I watched all the episodes about 5 times or more (Besides Best Night Ever), and even clopped to some of them.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> and even clopped to some of them.



Oh I beg of you by the grace of the Emperor, no more ! My fragile sanity cannot take anymore of this. (note : the tone is exasperation/despair, nor anger. Just sayin')


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You guys leave Celestia alone ;~; She isn't a troll, or a lusty demon of rape, and she is most certainly NOT a product of the Umbrella corporation (hurr hurr Tyrant). She's just Celestia.


----------



## Aden (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Pokemaster said:


> Only twice? I watched all the episodes about 5 times or more (Besides Best Night Ever), and even clopped to some of them.



Horrible, horrible lexicon aside, this is a PG-13 forum and you're gonna have to stop talking about that. This isn't the mainsite. Last warning.


----------



## Cain (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Oh my god this is over the 1000 post Mark?! D: 
So much MLP discussion D:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jagged Edge said:


> Oh my god this is over the 1000 post Mark?! D:
> So much MLP discussion D:


My thoughts exactly


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

And may it last a 1000 posts more


----------



## Conker (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Ugh, I don't really like the abridged series they have right now. It's very boring.
> 
> Although I may be thinking of the wrong one. Link?


The Mentally Advanced version is the only one with more than one or two episodes. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mlp+abridged+mentally+advanced&aq=f

Starts off shakey, but he gets better. Still not the best abridged series out there, but it'll do for now. I've seen a few of the episodes twice because they have some pretty funny moments to em.


----------



## cad (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> A DJ-Pon3 bobble-head.


YES xâˆž


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just finished episode 26. Now I can go and do something else!


----------



## cad (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Nopony likes Cheerilee. Cheerilee doesn't like Cheerilee.


Twilight does.



Ishtar5 said:


> What I want is an arcing storyline where there is a threat to the land  overall that needs to be stopped. Perhaps some villain from a distant  land or even another world intent on conquering Equestria shows up, and  his/her evil dark powers put the groups friendship through far more  strenuous trials than they endured before. Luna could feature  prominently in this case, either as the saviour who reminds them all of  their bonds, or even as a sub villain manipulated by the main one.


The whole plot about Nightmare Moon bringing eternal night to Equestria and the mane six going on a quest to stop her was initially supposed to be an arcing storyline throughout the whole season, but Hasbro wanted the show to be viewed in any order so one could easily get into it in order to buy the merchandise, which pretty much is what they view the show as: a advertising cash-cow to sell their products.


----------



## Pokemaster (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Cherilee sounds and looks better in writing than Cheerilee does.


----------



## cad (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> You guys leave Celestia alone ;~; She isn't a  troll, or a lusty demon of rape, and she is most certainly NOT a product  of the Umbrella corporation (hurr hurr Tyrant). She's just  Celestia.


Your avatar contradicts your statement.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

No... no... GOD NO!!! *weeps*

Pony Bebop

If MLP had an anime intro


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I saw the Cheerilee toy while looking for Applejack and just sort of stared at how awful it was.

ALSO, can someone explain why Fluttershy and Applejack are the only toys to come with an animal friend they actually have in the show?
 Pinkie Pie didn't have Gummy Gator. I would have loved a mini Gummy Gator. :c

What's the point of creating toys based on a show if the little girl pony purchasing person has to lie to herself that it resembles the character she loves onscreen?


Maybe the majority of toys have always been this way, but now, as an adult, I lack the imagination to see something great.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Your avatar contradicts your statement.



I am Princess Celestia, I can contradict myself if I want to :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> I am Princess Celestia, I can contradict myself if I want to :V



You appear so friendly and welcoming, but Equestria is only so calm because you rule with an iron hoof.


UNRELATED: OH GOD INTERNET WHAT HAVE YOU DO--


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> UNRELATED: OH GOD INTERNET WHAT HAVE YOU DO--



I could link you to worse by pressing ctrl+v


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> I could link you to worse by pressing ctrl+v



What went through my head when I read your post.


----------



## cad (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> No... no... GOD NO!!! *weeps*


heh


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Anybody read any of the fanfic?

I'm actually not an avid reader at all (the last time I read a book for recreation must have been over 3 years ago) and I'm even more opposed to the idea of unpublished fan works but...

Cupcakes was obviously horrifying and To Be an Alicorn was pretty much made of sad.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I actually read some fanfics back when i was more involved with this.
Most of them are actually rather good, but some are just plain horrible.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Content for Princess Trollestia. Watch out for earrape though, the volume is pretty loud.


----------



## cad (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> I am Princess Celestia, I can contradict myself if I want to :V


>:C


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqEDIFfy4Yg

In other news, FOX news is grossly misinformed about bronies, much like it is about everything else.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

If it wasn't for that fact that MLP is pretty much 100% american, and if the show didn't preach the virtues of love and tolerance, I'd be soooo pissed at America right now.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> You appear so friendly and welcoming, but Equestria is only so calm because you rule with an iron hoof.
> 
> 
> UNRELATED: OH GOD INTERNET WHAT HAVE YOU DO--



I don't rule anypony with anything made of iron. I'm just trying to be a good pony, and everypony worships me like I'm a god. I don't to be treated like that, I want ponies to say "You're wrong, Princess". Everypony is terrified of me. It breaks my heart knowing this. ;~; 


And Twilight has the best butt :V


----------



## Riley (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> If it wasn't for that fact that MLP is pretty much 100% american, and if the show didn't preach the virtues of love and tolerance, I'd be soooo pissed at America right now.



It's actually Canadian.  Feel free to be pissed.


----------



## Rinz (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I saw the Cheerilee toy while looking for Applejack and just sort of stared at how awful it was.
> 
> ALSO, can someone explain why Fluttershy and Applejack are the only toys to come with an animal friend they actually have in the show?
> Pinkie Pie didn't have Gummy Gator. I would have loved a mini Gummy Gator. :c
> ...


what? your fluttershy has an animal friend?

When I went pony shopping browsing the toy aisle, all the ponies EXCEPT fluttershy came with an animal ;


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Rinz said:


> what? your fluttershy has an animal friend?
> 
> When I went pony shopping browsing the toy aisle, all the ponies EXCEPT fluttershy came with an animal ;



I got a Fluttershy with a goddamn flower basket ("she likes to pick flowers" ... like hell she does !). I didn't find her with Angel until weeks later when I'd already been given the other one at my birthday.

I got AJ with her dog though, so there's that. But it's not the same thing without the hat. Why do they always screw up ONE DETAIL that ruins everything ????

Twilight and Pinkie's manes are hideous, Fluttershy comes with either flowers, either a malformed version of Angel, AJ is without a hat, I can't find Rainbow and Rarity anywhere except as extra-expensive and overdone glowy-toy things with batteries and all and Celestia is pink !!!!!

HOW CAN HASBRO DO THIS TO ME WHEN I'M BEGGING TO SPEND MY MONEY ON PONIES ??????


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Riley said:


> It's actually Canadian.  Feel free to be pissed.


And unless I'm mistaken, most of the animation is done in the Philippines.


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Goodness, I'd never before thought I'd get into my little pony, but one day I got bored and had nothing else to do, so I decided to watch that shit! It was pretty awkward at first and I felt silly watching it, but I don't care now. Like, the theme song doesn't even phase me anymore. I wouldn't ever buy any of the toys, though. Especially not that pink Celestia.

...Anyways, I finished watching all of season one like, two days ago or something. Good stuff, I'd say. I'm not even sure why I like it though, probably a combination of cute and Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> Goodness, I'd never before thought I'd get into my little pony, but one day I got bored and had nothing else to do, so I decided to watch that shit! It was pretty awkward at first and I felt silly watching it, but I don't care now. Like, the theme song doesn't even phase me anymore. I wouldn't ever buy any of the toys, though. Especially not that pink Celestia.
> 
> ...Anyways, I finished watching all of season one like, two days ago or something. Good stuff, I'd say. I'm not even sure why I like it though, probably a combination of cute and Rainbow Dash.



Everyone is drawn to Rainbow Dash.
There's something about her...


----------



## BRN (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Everyone is drawn to Rainbow Dash.
> There's something about her...



She's about 20% cooler than the rest, you see.


----------



## Fling (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Everyone is drawn to Rainbow Dash.
> There's something about her...



Rainbow Dash is lame. We all know that the show is built upon the incredibly in depth character and compelling dialogue created by this character: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4972820/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fling said:


> Rainbow Dash is lame. We all know that the show is built upon the incredibly in depth character and compelling dialogue created by this character: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4972820/



....

....

A'yup.


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Everyone is drawn to Rainbow Dash.
> There's something about her...


I must correct your fallacy of "everyone"; while I don't dislike Rainbowdash (I don't dislike any of the characters), she is at the bottom of the list in terms of which ones I like and do not like. 

She's kind of annoying :[ So is Fluttershy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I must correct your fallacy of "everyone"; while I don't dislike Rainbowdash (I don't dislike any of the characters), she is at the bottom of the list in terms of which ones I like and do not like.
> 
> She's kind of annoying :[ So is Fluttershy.



>:C


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Unsilenced said:


> >:C


YEAH, I SAID IT >:[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> YEAH, I SAID IT >:[



You _applebucker_.
D:<


----------



## cad (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Everyone is drawn to Rainbow Dash.
> There's something about her...


Nope! Not me. I'm drawn to Vinyl Scratch, whom is cooler and, dare I say it, has a much more sexier design (THERE I SAID IT).



Conker said:


> YEAH, I SAID IT >:[


*BURN THE HERETIC!*


----------



## Fling (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> You _applebucker_.
> D:<



Haters gonna hate, cant stop it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I must correct your fallacy of "everyone"; while I don't dislike Rainbowdash (I don't dislike any of the characters), she is at the bottom of the list in terms of which ones I like and do not like.
> 
> She's kind of annoying :[ *So is Fluttershy.*



die


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fluttershy is the best pony ever <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> Fluttershy is the best pony ever <3



YAY!


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hateful Bitch said:


> die


NO U

It makes me happy that Fluttershy has less episodes devoted to her than any of the other characters, but it's still a shame that one of those heavily involved the Cutie Mark Crusaders. I don't like Fluttershy, but even that was rough :[

/sigh. If only Pinkie Pie had made yellow cupcakes instead of blue ones...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I must correct your fallacy of "everyone"; while I don't dislike Rainbowdash (I don't dislike any of the characters), she is at the bottom of the list in terms of which ones I like and do not like.



*BRO HOOF*
GO PINKIE SQUAD!


----------



## cad (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Anypony read Slender Mane? Cupcakes ain't got SHIT on that one! It's really bone-chilling. I'm still shuddering in fear. HIGHLY recommended, especially in the dark.


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

While cupcakes was bad, I think that the sequel to it(Le Petit Four The Cupcakes) was even worse. "Worse" meaning effective in that it was fuckin' horrible. I almost felt like _I_ was being skinned, just without all the pain. 

However, I haven't heard of that one. I'm gonna read it now, though. Thanks. ...I think.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

FLUTTERSHY IS THE BEST DAMMIT. And then Twilight Sparkle. And Spike.



And then, Apple, Dash, Pinkie, and Rarity.


----------



## BRN (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Anypony read Slender Mane? Cupcakes ain't got SHIT on that one! It's really bone-chilling. I'm still shuddering in fear. HIGHLY recommended, especially in the dark.


 


Cinder Raccoon said:


> While cupcakes was bad, I think that the sequel to it(Le Petit Four The Cupcakes) was even worse. "Worse" meaning effective in that it was fuckin' horrible. I almost felt like _I_ was being skinned, just without all the pain.
> 
> However, I haven't heard of that one. I'm gonna read it now, though. Thanks. ...I think.



Challenge accepted.

ED: ... I endorse Slender Mane. 

ED2: Can't find a text version of _Le Petit Four_. Need a link.

ED3: I just locked my iPod, rolled over, and expected to go to sleep. Now I can't stop thinking about Slender Mane. God _fucking_ dammit.


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

ITT misogynistic furfags like the female pony who is the most passive, doesn't talk much, and just stands around looking cute :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> NO U
> 
> It makes me happy that Fluttershy has less episodes devoted to her than any of the other characters, but it's still a shame that one of those heavily involved the Cutie Mark Crusaders. I don't like Fluttershy, but even that was rough :[



DIE TWICE




Conker said:


> ITT misogynistic furfags like the female pony who is the most passive, doesn't talk much, and just stands around looking cute :V



and once more for good measure


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Interesting, I rather liked Slender Mane. Although I was a tad disappointed with the ending, it was a good read.

Don't suppose you've found any other nifty stories like that, have you?



SIX said:


> ED2: Can't find a text version of _Le Petit Four_. Need a link.



Here you go.


----------



## Fling (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I still don't think you guys are fully appreciating the incredible depth that Big Mac brings to the show.


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So. I'm thinking of sculpting the main six out of sculpey clay when I'm done with my current project. Seems like they would be kinda fun to make, while not being crazy difficult as well. I can then paint them and feel good about myself :3

I refuse to buy any MLP toys, but arting some figurines? Totally not gay or obsessive. It's art!


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fling said:


> I still don't think you guys are fully appreciating the incredible depth that Big Mac brings to the show.



No, I'm not. Please enlighten us on this matter.


----------



## Fling (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*




Inciatus said:


> No, I'm not. Please enlighten us on this matter.



Oh, you are about to get learned, son!

Macintosh is a very important character for the fact that he is here to highlight attributes of the other characters; mainly Applejack. Unlike the main cast, who are often times running around in a chaotic manner, Macintosh brings a very calm and collected voice to the group, while being an almost perfect counter to Applejack. He often times is used to bring her determined nature into the limelight, as well as the fact that she often time will run head first into something without thinking it through before hand. He uses few words, only what is necessary, and while he is not portrayed as intelligent, per se, he is cast as a wise-level headed character. Macintosh, as a character, is often used to shed light on some sort of wisdom or a character flaw in his relative, Applejack.

Also, with a simple "eeyup," he is used to say "Ya dun goof'd" in a comedic way that differs from the rest of the show.

Clearly, Macintosh is the best character ever.

Oh! And he is red. I dont think I mentioned that he was red yet, but that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Big Macintosh = Gary Stu.

But the direction of the show is to have whacky female characters, not whacky male characters. That doesn't excuse him from being a Gary Stu, he's still a total Gary Stu. It excuses the show for not putting the time into making him a more well-rounded character.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

*popcornmunch.jpg*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fling said:


> I still don't think you guys are fully appreciating the incredible depth that Big Mac brings to the show.



Eeeyup.


----------



## Fling (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Big Macintosh = Gary Stu.
> 
> But the direction of the show is to have whacky female characters, not whacky male characters. That doesn't excuse him from being a Gary Stu, he's still a total Gary Stu. It excuses the show for not putting the time into making him a more well-rounded character.



So wait, what I am getting from this... is that you think... and I am going out on a limb here... Macintosh is a Gary Stu? :V

Im just messing, but I'm gonna disagree with you on that one. First off, Macintosh does not really have enough air time (He was in 7 or 8 episodes tops and his parts were often very limited) to really become a deep character. He was very flat and stoic and was given a simple role, which, as previously stated, is to help define Applejack by being her contrast.  He is, in fact, too much nothing to be a Gary Stu. I mean, you may say that since he has that "Strong and Silent" or "Wise but quiet" he is such a Gary Stu, but those, in fact, are real character traits which can exist outside of ridiculous characters. 

Some big reasons why he isnt a Gary Stu are:
He isn't obviously identifiable as a main love interest in the story.
He isn't constantly referenced throughout the series. In fact, he is rarely mentioned at all unless he is physically in the scene or other characters are being named off with him, not setting him aside at all.
The plot doesn't revolve around him, bend to include him, or rely upon him at all.

Just because a character isn't dynamic does not mean they are a Gary Stu or Mary Sue. It just means that they are serving their intended role with the personality they have. Since he is not a main character at all, it would silly to devote episodes to developing his personality. When he is needed, he is thrown in to say a few words, NBD.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Goddamn those Rainbow Dash loving bronies make me sick, that's why Fluttershy fans in the forums can't have shit !

That aside, Fluttershy is my favorite pony because she's pretty much a much cuter and nicer pony version of myself. She speaks to the socially awkward, passive and animal-loving being inside me.

Also, I know the debate has moved to Big Mac but I don't care. Sue me >:V


----------



## BRN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm tempted to write a sequel to the sequel of Cupcakes, feat. Big Mac. Now that'd be something special. 

Maybe Scootaloo.


----------



## Fling (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Sue me >:V



/sue
Did it work  ?
>:l




			
				SIX said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to write a sequel to the sequel of Cupcakes, feat. Big Mac. Now that'd be something special.





			
				SIX said:
			
		

> Maybe Scootaloo.





This would be very interesting if executed correctly. However, you must tread lightly when featuring Big Mac, less you upset the Brony gods.

Edit:I lied.


----------



## cad (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> ED3: I just locked my iPod, rolled over, and expected to go to sleep. Now I can't stop thinking about Slender Mane. God _fucking_ dammit.


Welcome to my night yesterday. I had to put on MLP on my DVD to reassure myself that Slender Mane wasn't in my room.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> ITT misogynistic furfags like the female pony who is the most passive, doesn't talk much, and just stands around looking cute :V



Don't look at me, Rarity is still my favourite.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> I'm tempted to write a sequel to the sequel of Cupcakes, feat. Big Mac. Now that'd be something special.
> 
> Maybe Scootaloo.



If you do, I'll cry. Please don't, I don't need anymore trauma.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

If this is allowed to pass I will declare Exterminatus upon this wretched rock.


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I wanna see National Geographic try to explain Bronies. Because if I can't, they sure as hell will fail at doing so.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

PONYPALS.

I've been thinking. Say a unicorn and earth pony fell in love and had a foal, would it be either type of pony? Or like, a unicorn, but unable to perform magic-- like a squib in the Harry Potter universe? (;^; )

...


----------



## Kranda (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> I'm tempted to write a sequel to the sequel of Cupcakes, feat. Big Mac. Now that'd be something special.
> 
> Maybe Scootaloo.



Already exists. It's called sweet apple massacre.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> PONYPALS.
> 
> I've been thinking. Say a unicorn and earth pony fell in love and had a foal, would it be either type of pony? Or like, a unicorn, but unable to perform magic-- like a squib in the Harry Potter universe? (;^; )
> ...


Well, Dinky is the product of a Pegasus and an Earth pony. She's a unicorn. I don't think they have Squibs in Equestria.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Well, Dinky is the product of a Pegasus and an Earth pony. She's a unicorn. I don't think they have Squibs in Equestria.



Dinky..?


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I wonder how they figure genetics there. Maybe traits for unicorns and pegasi are dominant.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> I wonder how they figure genetics there. Maybe traits for unicorns and pegasi are dominant.



If that's so, then there might not be many earth ponies at some point.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Though it seems there are mostly earth ponies. It could be like our blood types how we have three options. Earth pony recessive, unicorn and pegasi dominant so a few would be unicorn and pegasi


----------



## cad (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Well, Dinky is the product of a Pegasus and an Earth pony. She's a unicorn. I don't think they have Squibs in Equestria.


I don't think Dinky is Derpy's biological daughter. It's said that she's adopted. I think there's even fan-fics about it.

Also, a interesting theory I've heard: it's not referred to as being "gay" in the ponyverse if you love a pony of the same gender, but is the same species (earth pony, unicorn, pegasus). The equivalent of being gay in ponyverse is loving a pony of a different species.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Dinky..?



Dinky Doo? Daughter of Ditzy "Derpy Hooves" Doo?



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I don't think Dinky is Derpy's biological  daughter. It's said that she's adopted. I think there's even fan-fics  about it.




yeah but the adoption stories are boring as fuck.



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Also, a interesting theory I've heard: it's not referred to as being  "gay" in the ponyverse if you love a pony of the same gender, but is the  same species (earth pony, unicorn, Pegasus). The equivalent of being  gay in ponyverse is loving a pony of a different species.




And that is total bunk. Coltcuddlers are colts who loves colts, and fillyfoolers are mares who love mares. If anything, pegasus, unicorn, and Earth pony are just races.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Dinky Doo? Daughter of Ditzy "Derpy Hooves" Doo?



What's with the bronies giving names and backstories to insignificant background-fillers and acting like they're canon all of a sudden ??? The Derpy Hooves character I can understand, even Lauren Faust acknowledges her, but Dinky ? Seriously ? I'd be surprised if she were actually ever mentionned/shown/hinted at outside of fan fiction.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> What's with the bronies giving names and backstories to insignificant background-fillers and acting like they're canon all of a sudden ??? The Derpy Hooves character I can understand, even Lauren Faust acknowledges her, but Dinky ? Seriously ? I'd be surprised if she were actually ever mentionned/shown/hinted at outside of fan fiction.



Yeah, I was a bit confused myself. I guess I need to set up base on Equestria Daily.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> What's with the bronies giving names and backstories to insignificant background-fillers and acting like they're canon all of a sudden ??? The Derpy Hooves character I can understand, even Lauren Faust acknowledges her, but Dinky ? Seriously ? I'd be surprised if she were actually ever mentionned/shown/hinted at outside of fan fiction.



Because the Dinky Doo extrapolation is not unlike the Derpy Hooves extrapolation that preceded it. I agree that it seems like they are kinda reaching a bit, but who knows? Maybe they aren't? The people making this show are fairly conscious of it's online fandom, and have shown evidence of being directly influenced by it.

Dinky wasn't adopted, though. She's the offspring of Ditzy and Scooby Doo. _Duh._


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> 50 pages of (almost) pure insanity. What the fuck.



Put on some horseshoes or GTFO, mate.


----------



## Conker (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Fuck yes, fifty pages. The MLP thread I started on another forum died at page three, and pages one and two were other users calling me a fag while I defended myself. Clearly this forum is better?


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Fuck yes, fifty pages. The MLP thread I started on another forum died at page three, and pages one and two were other users calling me a fag while I defended myself. Clearly this forum is better?



We can still call you a fag, if it helps? :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> ITT misogynistic furfags like the female pony who is the most passive, doesn't talk much, and just stands around looking cute :V


Okay.
Rarity is a stuck up, snobbish OCD bitch, so she's last on my list.
Dash is self-centered and a bit of a bitch to other people
Pinkie's kinda amusing at times but also annoying as hell at other times
Apple is, well, a stubborn southern stereotype with Republican-sounding "pull yourself up by the bootstraps" kind of work ethic
Spike is one of the more practical characters, if not rather immature
Twilight is the most intelligent and level headed of the characters and is often like "WTF is wrong with you people!"
And Fluttershy is the sweetest, nicest, cutest character ever. Absolutely adorable. And she loves animals. Except if you mess with her she flips her shit and kills everyone in the room. So, cute with homicidal tendencies. 
*
And dammit Harebell, do you have a bigger version of your avatar?*

Edit: Found a bunch of humanized ponies. The artist has a lot of pony art, but her gallery is mostly not work safe.
Rainbow Dash
Dash and Flutter
Dash and Flutter 2
Cutie Crusaders
Celestia and Luna
Apple and Rarity
Pinkie and Twilight


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Another round of human ponies.

No love for Rarity? Why?


----------



## Conker (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Okay.
> Rarity is a stuck up, snobbish OCD bitch, so she's last on my list.
> Dash is self-centered and a bit of a bitch to other people
> Pinkie's kinda amusing at times but also annoying as hell at other times
> ...


Fixed that for you. Your last one didn't fit the tone of your post, plus it wasn't true.

:V

Too lazy to go through all the other wrongness of your post


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Humanized, they look like fairly unremarkable anime characters. It also seems to be an excuse for T&A most of the time (but I guess anime is just an excuse for T&A most of the time too, so whatever.)

This is why I find the humanized fan pics to be lame, even the good ones.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Fixed that for you. Your last one didn't fit the tone of your post, plus it wasn't true.
> 
> :V
> 
> Too lame to realize how amazing Fluttershy is.



Why the hate-on for Fluttershy? What could she have possibly ever done to you?

...

Are you a cockatrice?


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Unsilenced said:


> Why the hate-on for fluttershy? What could she have possibly ever done to you?
> 
> ...
> 
> Are you a cockatrice?


I find her mildly annoying, "Dragonshy" really did her character in for me. And I really don't understand all the love for her, since she seems so unremarkable as a character.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That episode sucked and is irrelevant. Apart from that she's a nice, kind and caring character that is generally less egotistical than the rest of the cast. 

She's also fucking adorable so screw you.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I find her mildly annoying, "Dragonshy" really did her character in for me. And I really don't understand all the love for her, since she seems so unremarkable as a character.



I think unremarkable is the point. She's timid, cowardly, and quiet. Yet, she also defeated a dragon, cockatrice, and manticore, which is all rather remarkable. Even her methods to beat them were mundane and unremarkable, but far more relatable, and something to learn from, than explosions or something. The only other times something big and powerful were defeated were by Twilight using magic. Magic is a less interesting conflict resolution tool.

I'm not a big fan of Fluttershy; her moments are few and far in between. But she's cute, and they made her fragile without making her actually weak.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I find her mildly annoying, "Dragonshy" really did her character in for me. And I really don't understand all the love for her, since she seems so unremarkable as a character.



Every time she opens her mouth I D'AWWWWWW.

She's the cutest goddamned thing ever. She makes puppies look like poorly drawn furry porn. I don't care how misogynistic I may sound, but her personality is girlfriend material for me.

Although I might love Pinkie Pie, Dash, and Applejack as characters, I always wait for what Fluttershy has to bring. "Green Isn't your Color" really helps show what she can do.


----------



## Fling (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ugh, Pinkie Pie? You like that character D: ?

Honestly, with this show I enjoyed most of it (however much I hate that fact), but the one thing that always bored the hell out of me was Pinkie Pie episodes and the cutie mark crusaders. The only time I liked pinkie pie was the episode with the parasprites. She was just doing her own quirky little things the whole show just giving some comedic relief every few minutes. There are episodes where she is tolerable, but goddamnit, she is generally so annoying.

The cutie mark crusaders are just boring, stupid, and obnoxious. The only episode I didn't hate from them was when it was talking about all the other characters in stead


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> PONYPALS.
> 
> I've been thinking. Say a unicorn and earth pony fell in love and had a foal, would it be either type of pony? Or like, a unicorn, but unable to perform magic-- like a squib in the Harry Potter universe? (;^; )
> 
> ...



I just take the easy way out and imagine they'd be the same race as the mother.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Guys guys, let's just calm down. Besides, Twilight is best pony. And Celestia is prettiest pony :3


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> I think unremarkable is the point. She's timid, cowardly, and quiet. Yet, she also defeated a dragon, cockatrice, and manticore, which is all rather remarkable. Even her methods to beat them were mundane and unremarkable, but far more relatable, and something to learn from, than explosions or something. The only other times something big and powerful were defeated were by Twilight using magic. Magic is a less interesting conflict resolution tool.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Fluttershy; her moments are few and far in between. But she's cute, and they made her fragile without making her actually weak.


I'll agree that she's done some pretty big things in the show, with chasing off some antagonistical creatures, but her personality and actions up until those points in each episode are what drive me to dislike her. I find her personality completely annoying. She drove off a big scary dragon, through talking. Fine, at least the dragon went away, and she conquered her fears, but making him go away via talking is also pretty anticlimactic. Not that I was expecting a big battle, but even Twilight's magical "GTFO" with the Ursa Minor was more interesting than, "you're being a bad dragon, can you please go away?" 

Up until the last two or three minutes of "Dragonshy", she was pretty infuriating though. She didn't help my views of her in "Stare Master" either, simply because she was getting into something so completely over her head and lacked any real control. Her battle with the Cockatrice was pretty cool, much better than the one with the dragon, but it still took almost the entire episode for her to do something actually redeemable and interesting. 


Commiecomrade said:


> Every time she opens her mouth I D'AWWWWWW.
> 
> She's the cutest goddamned thing ever. She makes puppies look like poorly drawn furry porn. I don't care how misogynistic I may sound, but her personality is girlfriend material for me.
> 
> Although I might love Pinkie Pie, Dash, and Applejack as characters, I always wait for what Fluttershy has to bring. "Green Isn't your Color" really helps show what she can do.


 I don't really look at the show and go "X character is cuter than Y character." I take the whole show as its own big sugary bowl of adorable, but I don't separate any of it. I don't look at Fluttershy and go "aw, she's cute" I look at her and go "aw, she's got social anxiety disorders and is annoying :[" 

Even from the standpoint of what the characters look like, I don't really find her all that appealing. Rarity, Twilight, and RainbowDash are the best looking characters for me, and that's because they are more interesting in their appearance. Fluttershy is "meh" in that department as well.

"Green Isn't Your Color" was an alright episode, and I suppose it had some nice Fluttershy moments, but really, the conflict was pretty much her fault and it stemmed from her personality--which is the thing that I dislike. Spike and Pinkie saved that episode for me. 


Fling said:


> Ugh, Pinkie Pie? You like that character D: ?
> 
> Honestly, with this show I enjoyed most of it (however much I hate that fact), but the one thing that always bored the hell out of me was Pinkie Pie episodes and the cutie mark crusaders. The only time I liked pinkie pie was the episode with the parasprites. She was just doing her own quirky little things the whole show just giving some comedic relief every few minutes. There are episodes where she is tolerable, but goddamnit, she is generally so annoying.


I like Pinkie Pie because she reminds me of the Internet and the humor I can find on there. That's pretty much it. I find her complete randomness funny, but that's similar to how I can go to 4chan now and then and find the crazy bullshit there funny, or how I can go to cracked.com and read articles on random shit for hours and be totally amused. From an actual character standpoint though, she's yeah. Annoying. If she were a real entity I wouldn't want to spend more than a few hours with her at a time, because she'd end up getting on my nerves. 

But, I like to watch the show because I find it funny, and Pinkie always brings the lulz. I can't help but gravitate towards her ._.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Knowyourmeme just posted a 7:25 minute video about the MLP phenomenon.

And that's how Equestria was made ...


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't know what it is, but everytime somebody starts talking about which pony is their most and least favorite, I sense a total lack of love and tolerance.


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> I don't know what it is, but everytime somebody starts talking about which pony is their most and least favorite, I sense a total lack of love and tolerance.


I can tolerate someone without liking them. 

Besides, with a show that has seven characters (I'm including Spike), we're bound to pick favorites and like some characters over others.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> I don't know what it is, but everytime somebody starts talking about which pony is their most and least favorite, I sense a *total lack of love and tolerance*.


 


Conker said:


> I can tolerate someone without liking them.



Yes but you can't tolerate and love someone without liking them


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Yes but you can't tolerate and love someone without liking them


I don't wish to love anyone from the show, so I figured I'd just ignore that word :V 

Love is a word that gets thrown around too much anyhow; I no longer like it.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Love is a word that gets thrown around too much anyhow



I'm gonna compeletly ignore the context of your sentence and say that I love all of your jive cracka' playa hatin' Fluttershy bashin' asses.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Anyone know of any good MLP wallpapers? 

Also, SINFEST'S LATEST COMIC!!!!


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Besides, with a show that has seven characters (I'm including Spike), we're bound to pick favorites and like some characters over others.



I'm impressed by how inconsistent people's favourites seem to be overall. There's a decently balanced amount of fans for each character, and a number of fans who like them all enough to have a tough time deciding. For a show with 6 mane characters (7 with Spike), that's a feat.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Anyone know of any good MLP wallpapers?



http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/pony-wallpaper-compilation-10-glowy.html

Dig this righteous internet scene, honky. (dayum, I've been watching too much blaxsploitation on youtube today)

I picked the last one fo sho'.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> For a show with 6 *mane* characters (7 with Spike), that's a feat.


I should stab you for that.

And if anything, it seems most people are fans of Rainbow Dash for some reason.


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> I should stab you for that.
> 
> And if anything, it seems most people are fans of Rainbow Dash for some reason.


I liked Rainbowdash the most at first. The way she looks is probably the most "cool" and interesting. I like all the colors of her mane. She kinda started to aggravate me early on in the show though. Her boastfulness reminds me of douchebags I've met in the past :V which doesn't help at all. She's alright, even if she's near the bottom of my pony totem pole.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> I should stab you for that.
> 
> And if anything, it seems most people are fans of Rainbow Dash for some reason.



My thoughts on Rainbow Dash are along similar lines to what Conker said. Rainbow Dash is very flashy and interesting in her design and attitude. There are more fans of her, but not actually by a whole lot. There's more fan art of her than probably just about all the other ponies combined (except Derpy?) and I think it may have less to do with sheer fame and more to do with exploiting her attitude for an interesting picture. I would sooner draw her than Pinky Pie, and Pinky Pie is easily my favourite. On the other hand, my conjecture, and everything I've seen leading up to it, could be inaccurate.

Also, I felt terrible just writing that pun. Anypony who uses that ridiculous word-play should be stabbed. :V


----------



## Flippy (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I'm gonna compeletly ignore the context of your sentence and say that I love all of your jive cracka' playa hatin' Fluttershy bashin' asses.


Yep I like all the characters in the reboot but I LOVE Fluttershy!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I like Pinkie Pie because she reminds me of the Internet and the humor I can find on there. That's pretty much it. I find her complete randomness funny, but that's similar to how I can go to 4chan now and then and find the crazy bullshit there funny, or how I can go to cracked.com and read articles on random shit for hours and be totally amused. From an actual character standpoint though, she's yeah. Annoying. If she were a real entity I wouldn't want to spend more than a few hours with her at a time, because she'd end up getting on my nerves.
> 
> But, I like to watch the show because I find it funny, and Pinkie always brings the lulz. I can't help but gravitate towards her ._.



Yes. I somehow never find her annoying at all though. Actually, apart from "Feeling Pinkie Keen's" moral*, I find nothing really annoying about the show. I love how she harkens back to the "good old days of animation" by breaking all laws of physics.

"....FOREEEEVVEEERRR..."

*I recently learned the moral's interpretation was unintended; it wasn't "HAVE FAITH IN SHIT  LIKE GOD AND GHOSTS," it was supposed to be "Don't claim things are  bullshit just because you haven't heard of them." Good advice for people so ready to believe we're all dogfuckers.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> 50 pages of (almost) pure insanity. What the fuck.



Yet you keep coming back?



Commiecomrade said:


> *I recently learned the moral's interpretation was unintended; it wasn't "HAVE FAITH IN SHIT  LIKE GOD AND GHOSTS," it was supposed to be "Don't claim things are  bullshit just because you haven't heard of them." Good advice for people so ready to believe we're all dogfuckers.



So damn true.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> I don't know what it is, but everytime somebody starts talking about which pony is their most and least favorite, I sense a total lack of love and tolerance.


I see no need for such favouritism.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm not sure what's more sad. The fact that this thread has a 4 digit post count or that Lulz.net is pretty much pony.net


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sai_Wolf said:


> I'm not sure what's more sad. The fact that this thread has a 4 digit post count or that Lulz.net is pretty much pony.net


Non-Bronies postin' in a pony thread. 
GTFO then.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sai_Wolf said:


> I'm not sure what's more sad. The fact that this thread has a 4 digit post count or that Lulz.net is pretty much pony.net



I think the saddest thing is that after 50 pages we still get people coming in and telling us they don't like the show.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That is rather expected. At least there aren't people coming in asking why such a big deal and have not watched the show.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> That is rather expected. At least there aren't people coming in asking why such a big deal and have not watched the show.


My thoughts exactly. I think the people who have not watched the show are against it.
I see nothing wrong in it.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

When will season 2 air, again ? I can't remember if it's in october or december, or if I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> When will season 2 air, again ? I can't remember if it's in october or december, or if I'm completely wrong.


I think its october.


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Yes. I somehow never find her annoying at all though. Actually, apart from "Feeling Pinkie Keen's" moral*, I find nothing really annoying about the show. I love how she harkens back to the "good old days of animation" by breaking all laws of physics.
> 
> "....FOREEEEVVEEERRR..."
> 
> *I recently learned the moral's interpretation was unintended; it wasn't "HAVE FAITH IN SHIT  LIKE GOD AND GHOSTS," it was supposed to be "Don't claim things are  bullshit just because you haven't heard of them." Good advice for people so ready to believe we're all dogfuckers.


Ah, that episode...

I wasn't sure what to think after watching that. She had a "TAKE A LEAP OF FAITH, TWILIGHT" line that really got on my nerves, but it wasn't so much a religious thing that bothered me (though that episode is easily interpreted that way), but the way the characters all acted. Twilight, the smart one, acted like a moron the entire episode, but at least she was trying to figure out what was going on with Pinkie. Everyone else kinda looked down on her for it, and Spike just jumped on the "I ARE BELIEVER" bandwagon right away. It was just kind of a poor episode all around, with the exception of all the amazing old school slapstick. 

I sometimes find the CMC annoying. "Call of the Cutie" is an episode I'll probably never rewatch, same with "Stare Master", but all the others are worth a rewatch. 

And, I don't hate Fluttershy, I just like her the least of all of the ponies. I figured I should let that be known :3


----------



## Fling (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> That is rather expected. At least there aren't people coming in asking why such a big deal and have not watched the show.



Its actually this thread that made me go back and watch the entire show. I saw a few random episodes while watching my younger cousin, then somewhere in this thread linked to the youtube account with all the episodes and then 2 or 3 days later I was done with season 1


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Is it even physically possible to HATE anyone of the ponies? They're all so goddamn adorable. Okay, not everyone, but still, why would anyone want to hate them?


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Is it even physically possible to HATE anyone of the ponies? They're all so goddamn adorable. Okay, not everyone, but still, why would anyone want to hate them?



Ah, but of course it is. It's possible to hate anyone and anything, regardless of awesomeness. But as for why somebody would? Perhaps to try to get a response from somebody, or maybe because a certain pony reminds them of somebody bad from their life. FOR INSTANCE, if I were touched inapproipriately by an uncle of mine who was blue and had rainbow hair, I just might not like Rainbow Dash.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> FOR INSTANCE, if I were touched inapproipriately by an uncle of mine who was blue and had rainbow hair, I just might not like Rainbow Dash.


  This is all very hypothetical of course ?


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> This is all very hypothetical of course ?



Clearly. If it weren't hypothetical, then I'd probably be too emotionally damaged to do much other than lay in a corner shivering.

Kinda like in that Sonic Rainboom episode.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> Clearly. If it weren't hypothetical, then I'd probably be too emotionally damaged to do much other than lay in a corner shivering.
> 
> Kinda like in that Sonic Rainboom episode.



I do believe the whole scene would bear an uncanny resemblance to this.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I do believe the whole scene would bear an uncanny resemblance to this.


Copyright restricts broadcasting to your country? YouTube makes me mad sometimes. (seriously, what was I gonna be looking at?)


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> Copyright restricts broadcasting to your country? YouTube makes me mad sometimes. (seriously, what was I gonna be looking at?)



Rainbow Dash cowering in a corner while unfitting music (lovely bunch of coconuts) was played.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I finally swallowed my pride and watched a couple episodes.  Adorable, amusing, funny, cute, surprisingly not terrible for something being aired for little girls.  Doesn't really hook me though.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tycho said:


> I finally swallowed my pride and watched a couple episodes.  Adorable, amusing, funny, cute, surprisingly not terrible for something being aired for little girls.  Doesn't really hook me though.



If I'd been given an euro for every time I heard the underlined part ... it's only the second time I heard the last sentence though.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Rainbow Dash cowering in a corner while unfitting music (lovely bunch of coconuts) was played.


I posted something like that a few pages back with better unfitting music. This works too.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

(I don't know what's going on, but everyone on Equestriadaily seems to be entranced by the quality of this latest piece of fanfic. I haven't read it myself (not feeling like it) but if anyone'd like to give it a read, be my guest.)

Disregard, from what I've gathered it's sarcasm. Sorry. It's actually terrible.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I don't know what's going on, but everyone on Equestriadaily seems to be entranced by the quality of this latest piece of fanfic. I haven't read it myself (not feeling like it) but if anyone'd like to give it a read, be my guest.


Im gonna sit this one out.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I read the first few lines then the veins in my nose and eyes burst and a devil-child from hell crawled out of my mouth and wrecked my room.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Mmm...
I just saw a commercial for the toys on TV but the weird thing is there's no possibilty of the show being broadcast here on sight. But that makes me kind of happy, since the latest dub efforts feel rather poor. 
If the shows gets dubbed and broadcast here, I think they'll either screw up either Pinkie or Fluttershy's voices.

Edit: Turns out that the dubbed opening is in Youtube. But I won't listen to it since to it since I was too fond of the original either.

Edit: the wiki for latinamerican dubs says that it's being dubbed, it even has the cast... Pinkie will be voiced by Elsa CoviÃ¡n, a girl that with decent range and I hope that she NAILS Pinkie.

Edit: Oh no... Rarity is going to be voiced by Christine Byrd, a girl who is ALWAYS playing loud characters with the same loud voice. She was nice as Helga Pataki, but her voice is too rude for Rarity.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

If they dub it in french (I think they already did but they never broadcast it here) they'll screw with Applejack's accent. Either they'll change it to another accent that's easier to recognise in french or they'll just ignore it altogether. In either case, it'll be awful.


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> (I don't know what's going on, but everyone on Equestriadaily seems to be entranced by the quality of this latest piece of fanfic. I haven't read it myself (not feeling like it) but if anyone'd like to give it a read, be my guest.)
> 
> Disregard, from what I've gathered it's sarcasm. Sorry. It's actually terrible.



Challenge accepted.

ED: The grammar and writing style were superb from line 54, for a few paragraphs. Unfortunately, those few paragraphs just happened to describe death by infestation. For a fic that's intentionally bad, it was damn fun to read.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> ED: The grammar and writing style were superb from line 54, for a few paragraphs. Unfortunately, those few paragraphs just happened to describe death by infestation. For a fic that's intentionally bad, it was damn fun to read.



It's very easy for bad stuff to be fun. Evil Dead, Dolemite, Creature from the Black Lagoon ... so bad they're absolutely awesome.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I read the first few lines then the veins in my nose and eyes burst and a devil-child from hell crawled out of my mouth and wrecked my room.


Thus i'm not gonna read it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm thinking of commissioning an Applejack pony floppy plush toy from a furry, because god knows Habro won't make one worth while. Does anyone know a good crafter?


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm thinking of commissioning an Applejack pony floppy plush toy from a furry, because god knows Habro won't make one worth while. Does anyone know a good crafter?



Vixenification is a simply amazing seamstress who makes some amazing Toothless plushies, and she's moving on to My Little Pony plushes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Vixenification is a simply amazing seamstress who makes some amazing Toothless plushies, and she's moving on to My Little Pony plushes.



Thanks, Six. :3


----------



## Flippy (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm thinking of commissioning an Applejack pony floppy plush toy from a furry, because god knows Habro won't make one worth while. Does anyone know a good crafter?



Yep, silly Hasbro when will you realize your fan base isn't 2+ but 20+ & we want shit now!


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm rewatching *Party of One*, which reminds me that we never had this "surprise party" toil. 
Here, if it's your birthday, you get birthday greetings from early in the morning.
While it's still a good epsiode, I'm mightily tired of the "surprise party" cliche, although the episode's twist makes it far more bearable.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm rewatching *Party of One*, which reminds me that we never had this "surprise party" toil.
> Here, if it's your birthday, you get birthday greetings from early in the morning.
> While it's still a good epsiode, I'm mightily tired of the "surprise party" cliche, although the episode's twist makes it far more bearable.



And the inexplicably amazing hair poof on Pinkie. I watched that like a hundred times for no reason.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Flippy said:


> Yep, silly Hasbro when will you realize your fan base isn't 2+ but 20+ & we want shit now!


They've got 2 pillows out now but for some reason, Toys R Us mistakenly put them in the baby section.  
Oh well, they have free shipping (heh) at least.

Those plushes by Vixenification look great!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Gods of sanity help me, I think I`m gonna write a fanfic... 

Please don`t hate me, this is beyond my control. _*crying in shame*_


----------



## iTails (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm thinking of commissioning an Applejack pony floppy plush toy from a furry, because god knows Habro won't make one worth while. Does anyone know a good crafter?



I don't know anyone that makes "plushes" in specific, but I know someone that makes them with pipe cleaners. The artist is really good at it too.

http://ponycrafter.deviantart.com/


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Gods of sanity help me, I think I`m gonna write a fanfic...
> 
> Please don`t hate me, this is beyond my control. _*crying in shame*_



I will find you. Wherever you live. That is all.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Gods of sanity help me, I think I`m gonna write a fanfic...
> 
> Please don`t hate me, this is beyond my control. _*crying in shame*_



*loads shotgun* 

It's alright. Just come out behind the shed and we'll take care of it...


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> And the inexplicably amazing hair poof on Pinkie. I watched that like a hundred times for no reason.



Oh, that too. Her full mental breakdown is awesome too. Although that kind of verges on the redundant, I mean, everypony's mental breakdowns are awesome.


----------



## cad (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Gods of sanity help me, I think I`m gonna write a fanfic...
> 
> Please don`t hate me, this is beyond my control. _*crying in shame*_


Been there, done that.

Okay, technically, it's still unfinished and I've come to a halt on it as of right now. Only pony thing I've actually finished right now is lyrics for a song.

Oh, and in the fan-fic, I kill 'Shy.


----------



## iTails (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> Okay, technically, it's still unfinished and I've come to a halt on it as of right now. Only pony thing I've actually finished right now is lyrics for a song.
> 
> Oh, and in the fan-fic, I kill 'Shy.


... your lack of love for Fluttershy is disturbing.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I just died a little inside.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So, from what I can gather:
1. Pinkie Pie is polarizing.
2. Most people agree that Rainbow Dash and Fluttershy are honest-to-good characters.
3. Most are neutral on Applejack.
4. Rarity and Twilight have small but strong followings.

Right?

EDIT: Also, Fluttershy fans are vocal about it :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Male Fluttershy fans are perverts. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Male Fluttershy fans are perverts. :V



Your face is a pervert >:V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Your face is a pervert >:V



You got me there.
Guess how sad I am: I am considering sewing some apple patches onto my jeans.


----------



## Cinder Raccoon (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Guess how sad I am: I am considering sewing some apple patches onto my jeans.



Well, that's a lot better than considering getting some apples tattooed onto your hips at least.


----------



## iTails (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> Well, that's a lot better than considering getting some apples tattooed onto your hips at least.


I want a rainbow dash cutie mark on my hip. Even though I'm a straight male. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cinder Raccoon said:


> Well, that's a lot better than considering  getting some apples tattooed onto your hips at least.



...
Yeah.

What in God's name is this. I like that they used silk at least, but...


----------



## cad (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> ... your lack of love for Fluttershy is disturbing.


Heh.  I actually am quite a huge Fluttershy fan. Why I decided to kill her is  all credit to  this  image (NSFW, blood, slight insanity, hanged Fluttershy).



Harebelle said:


> Male Fluttershy fans are perverts. :V


Okay, I'm guilty to this. But at least I'm not one of the worst there is.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> I want a rainbow dash cutie mark on my hip. Even though I'm a straight male. :V


I've thought about getting one myself, and I don't even like tattoos.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Gods of sanity help me, I think I`m gonna write a fanfic...
> 
> Please don`t hate me, this is beyond my control. _*crying in shame*_



*camps outside Ishtar5's house, 8 miles away with a Sniper Rifle*

I think you should go and close the window. NOW!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> this  image (NSFW, blood, slight insanity, hanged Fluttershy).



I hereby declare this link and its poster to be heretic and Extremis Diabolus.

Anyone consorting with this link or its poster shall suffer the full wrath of the Inquisition.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Flippy said:


> Yep, silly Hasbro when will you realize your fan base isn't 2+ but 20+ & we want shit now!


I have a feeling Hasbro would take it the wrong way, I hope they dont.


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Male Fluttershy fans are perverts. :V


 
I take offense to this D:<



Sarukai said:


> I have a feeling Hasbro would take it the wrong way, I hope they dont.



I think part of the appeal of the series is that they're _not_ thinking of the older demographic; they're just making a really god damn good show that happens to be aimed at kids.


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't think the best show ever made in the history of mankind got this much attention...


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> I don't think the best show ever made in the history of mankind got this much attention...



What would that be ? The G1 Transformers ?


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> I don't think the best show ever made in the history of mankind got this much attention...



And that show is... ?


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

....CSI

the original. not the shitty miami and new york stuff.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> ....CSI
> 
> the original. not the shitty miami and new york stuff.



Oh I thought you were talking about cartoons 

I never cared much for TV series except for Dr Who, Primeval and the Walking Dead anyway ...


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> I don't think the best show ever made in the history of mankind got this much attention...


Your in a pony thread. I would suggest you choose your words wisely.


Milo said:


> ....CSI


*HEADDESKS* (Oh FFS)

 My mum watches enough of it that she could probably get away with murder.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> ....CSI
> 
> the original. not the shitty miami and new york stuff.



CSI was never good, safe for shock factor.


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> Your in a pony thread. I would suggest you choose your words wisely.
> 
> *HEADDESKS* (Oh FFS)
> 
> My mum watches enough of it that she could probably get away with murder.



you people put me on the spot! I know that's not the best show ever, I just couldn't think of the best show ever :C

ok fine. CLEARLY the best show ever is Rocko's Modern Life... I mean it's OBVIOUS


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That's a safe statement to make in the context of statean cartoons.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Milo said:


> ok fine. CLEARLY the best show ever is Rocko's Modern Life... I mean it's OBVIOUS



Meh, gettin better.


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> *HEADDESKS* (Oh FFS)
> 
> My mum watches enough of it that she could probably get away with murder.



Now she knows to make sure that, when committing a crime, she's never caught in a reflection off a car headlight that's 300 feet away from a 640x480 resolution security camera \:3/


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> 300 feet away from a 640x480 resolution security camera \:3/



Especially when the computers of the people analyzing the data have the ability to "ENHANCE ! ENHANCE !"


----------



## BRN (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Now she knows to make sure that, when committing a crime, she's never caught in a reflection off a car headlight that's 300 feet away from a 640x480 resolution security camera \:3/



OPTIMIZING SOFTWARE?


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Now she knows to make sure that, when committing a crime, she's never caught in a reflection off a car headlight that's 300 feet away from a 640x480 resolution security camera \:3/


Every mistake made, she points it out before it is revealed later on in the episode. She also knows who did it usually before the break.



General-jwj said:


> Especially when the computers of the people  analyzing the data have the ability to "ENHANCE ! ENHANCE !"





SIX said:


> OPTIMIZING SOFTWARE?


The camera would have been taken care of beforehand.


----------



## cad (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I hereby declare this link and its poster to be heretic and Extremis Diabolus.
> 
> Anyone consorting with this link or its poster shall suffer the full wrath of the Inquisition.


Out of curiosity, I must ask what your response were when you saw the image.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> Every mistake a criminal makes, she points it out before it is revealed later on in the episode. She also knows who did it usually before the break.



I want to see what your mother would say about *Scooby-Doo*.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Out of curiosity, I must ask what your response were when you saw the image.



My face when ...


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I want to see what your mother would say about *Scooby-Doo*.


    Ironically she likes scooby doo.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> Ironically she likes scooby doo.



The original?
Personally, I find *Misteries S.A.* enjoyable...


Oh my, we've derailed a pony thread!

Let's see how everyone reacts.


----------



## BRN (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

So how about their hairstyles


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

That was random...

Obviously, I like Rarity's the best. Fluttershy's comes second.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I dunno. IMO each "mane" pony has her own haircut that complements her style and attitude well. I guess I'd say RD because it's so much like her, and then Fluttershy's because I love it when she hides behind her mane like it's a curtain or something. Then Pinkie, Rarity, AJ and Twilight. Not that I dislike her haircut, but it's just nothing special. AJ's gets special points because her haircut makes managing those damn brushable dolls so much easier.

Though now that I think of it my fave has to be Celestia's. It's just so ... _magic_


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> So how about their hairstyles


I'll move on rapidly. I like i would say applejack's, then rainbow dash's, then rarity's (however, in terms of elegance, it is a win).


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Am I the only brony thinking Rainbow Dash's "victory no matter the cost" policy is unhealthy and compeletly anatema to everything the show stands for ?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That was random...
> 
> Obviously, I like Rarity's the best. Fluttershy's comes second.



Rarity's hair is gorgeous. The way it twists... And credit to the animators, because it's hard to draw that correctly.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Rarity's hair is gorgeous. The way it twists... And credit to the animators, because it's hard to draw that correctly.


 it compliments her elegance.


----------



## Conker (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> So, from what I can gather:
> 1. Pinkie Pie is polarizing.
> 2. Most people agree that Rainbow Dash and Fluttershy are honest-to-good characters.
> 3. Most are neutral on Applejack.
> ...


Rarity, Twilight, Applejack > Rainbow Dash and Fluttershy >:3


----------



## iTails (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Rarity, Twilight, Applejack > Rainbow Dash and Fluttershy >:3


And you are part of the 1% who actually thinks this is right. Hipster.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> And you are part of the 1% who actually thinks this is right. Hipster.



Yeah.

It's:
Rarity>Pinkie Pie, Fluttershy/Rainbow Dash>Twilight>Applejack  :3


----------



## Conker (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> And you are part of the 1% who actually thinks this is right. Hipster.


I've never been called a hipster before. I'm not sure what to do now :[


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I've never been called a hipster before. I'm not sure what to do now :[



Wear some big frame glasses?

I have to say I like all the hairstyles. They're all really indicative of their personalities.

Pinkie's is floofy and unkempt because she is fucking insane.
Rarity's is perfectly curled like a fashion model's.
Applejack has those scrunchie things on her mane and tail like a cowgirl.
Twilight has the straight cut nerd bangs.
Fluttershy has the protective, long hair she can hide behind.
Rainbow Dash's hair is straight up dyke hair.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Well, screw all you naysayers.  

And it goes Rarity, Rainbow > Fluttershy, Twilight, > Applejack, Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Screw everything, the real way things roll is this.

Rainbow Dash > Spike > everything else

The End XD


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

How about : all ponies + Spike > the Cutie Mark Crusaders (as a team) ?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> How about : all ponies + Spike > the Cutie Mark Crusaders (as a team) ?



But this is obvious to the point of not needing to be said. So further clarification is therefore needed. :V


----------



## iTails (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Screw everything, the real way things roll is this.
> 
> Rainbow Dash > Spike > everything else
> 
> The End XD



PREACH IT


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My favorite ponies are all the mane ponies. I can't not love any of those coloured goofballs the most. That's it. It's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> My favorite ponies are all the *mane* ponies. I can't not love any of those coloured goofballs the most. That's it. It's my story and I'm sticking to it.



icwhutudidthere.

What have we become? XD


----------



## BRN (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Am I the only brony thinking Rainbow Dash's "victory no matter the cost" policy is unhealthy and compeletly anatema to everything the show stands for ?



Then again, one could say she's the example of determination and courage while the remaining traits are taught by other ponies.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Well, I've only seen the first 2 episodes so I don't have a story on who is my preferred.
With that being said, I already can't stand Applejack.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Well, I've only seen the first 2 episodes so I don't have a story on who is my preferred.
> With that being said, I already can't stand Applejack.





TechnoGypsy said:


> Well, I've only seen the first 2 episodes so I don't have a story on who is my preferred.





TechnoGypsy said:


> *Well, I've only seen the first 2 episodes*



You're going down buddy. *click-click*


----------



## Sar (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> You're going down buddy. *click-click*


 I liiiikkkeeee this thread.


----------



## cad (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> icwhutudidthere.
> 
> What have we become? XD


Every time you refer to the mane six as the main six, Fluttershy gets a punch to the face.


----------



## iTails (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Every time you refer to the mane six as the main six, Fluttershy gets a punch to the face.



You are a sad, sad, little genderless brony.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> *Fluttershy gets a punch to the face.*



You're going down buddy *click click*


----------



## Sar (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Every time you refer to the mane six as the main six, Fluttershy gets a punch to the face.


 if in doubt, fire up the pun gun.


----------



## cad (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> You are a sad, sad, little genderless brony.


No, I just have a sick and twisted imagination.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*






"G-guys, could you please stop fighting about me? I'm not all that worth getting worked up a-bbbbout. Plus, he doesn't really mean it."

Edit: How come I can't insert photobucket images?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> "G-guys, could you please stop fighting about me? I'm not all that worth getting worked up a-bbbbout. Plus, he doesn't really mean it."



D'AAAAAAAAAAWWW. You win at the internet you dashing rogue you.


----------



## iTails (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> No, I just have a sick and twisted imagination.



I think not.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Guys, this whole MLP fad is going to end as soon as the first season finishes airing. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Guys, this whole MLP fad is going to end as soon as the first season finishes airing. :V



Or rather, if the second season bombs in every comceiveable level.
It's obviously going to fade, though.


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Every time you refer to the mane six as the main six, Fluttershy gets a punch to the face.


I like Spike the most, including the MAIN six; though I like the MAIN six just fine. My favorite pony of the MAIN six is Pinkie though. There are some other nice ponies that aren't in the MAIN six that are pretty cool though, like Derpy Hooves and DJ P0n3, but the MAIN six steal the show like little show stealers. Yup, can't get much better than the MAIN six...Cept Spike of course. 

MAIN SIX MAIN SIX MAIN SIX MAIN SIX :V 

Have I given Fluttershy a concussion yet?


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Have I given Fluttershy a concussion yet?



"No you haven't, but, please explain, why would you give me one? I always thought of you as a kind person".


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> "No you haven't, but, please explain, why would you give me one? I always thought of you as a kind person".


Fluttershy can take a punch  I blame her pet bunny. Totally screams domestic abuse.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Fluttershy can take a punch  I blame her pet bunny. Totally screams domestic abuse.



"Don't be silly, there's a reason why I named that lovely critter 'Angel'".


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> "Don't be silly, there's a reason why I named that lovely critter 'Angel'".


To throw off the cops, and because irony is awesome, you terrible hipster ponybitch >:[ 

How come Rainbow Dash doesn't have her own little pet/follower like everyone else? Fluttershy has Angel, AppleJack has Winona, Pinkie has Gummy, Twilight has Spike (lolslavery), and Rarity has Opalesence. Rainbow Dash is just left by her lonesome


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> To throw off the cops, and because irony is awesome, you terrible hipster ponybitch >:



"I'M SORRY! Please, forgive me, I-I didn't mean to make you angry, I was pointing out a few things".

Hehe, give me a reason to stop.


Edit: "Oh! Rainbow Dash isn't bothered about that. I already talked to her about that, and she's a too trustful and strong a pony to lie about that matter".


----------



## iTails (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> To throw off the cops, and because irony is awesome, you terrible hipster ponybitch >:[
> 
> How come Rainbow Dash doesn't have her own little pet/follower like everyone else? Fluttershy has Angel, AppleJack has Winona, Pinkie has Gummy, Twilight has Spike (lolslavery), and Rarity has Opalesence. Rainbow Dash is just left by her lonesome


Rainbow Dash is 20% cooler, she doesn't need a pet to slow her down.


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> Rainbow Dash is 20% cooler, she doesn't need a pet to slow her down.


That's what she tells her friends, but then she goes home to her cloud house and cries because she has no one to love :[


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> That's what she tells her friends, but then she goes home to her cloud house and cries because she has no one to love :[



"Of course not. Don't you know? She's hipster when it comes to a few things, so not having animals like the rest of us makes feel all the better. That's why she's all the more proud about being the only one who has performed a Sonic Rainboom twice".


----------



## cad (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> "Don't be silly, there's a reason why I named that lovely critter 'Angel'".


This is why.


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> This is why.


Kinda cute, though at first I was expecting an _Alice in Wonderland _reference, what with the white rabbit there and the hole. Kinda disappointed in that regard.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Kinda cute, though at first I was expecting an _Alice in Wonderland _reference, what with the white rabbit there and the hole. *Kinda disappointed in that regard.*



If you read the commentary below, you'll find out this is only the first page, so there's more to come.


----------



## cad (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I probably should have linked to the next 2 pages of the comic in my post.


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> If you read the commentary below, you'll find out this is only the first page, so there's more to come.


I read the others. There are "part two" and "part three" links right below. 

Doesn't change the fact that I wanted an _Alice in Wonderland_ reference instead of what happened.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I probably should have linked to the next 2 pages of the comic in my post.



Yes, you should have.




Conker said:


> I read the others. *There are "part two" and "part three" links right below.*
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that I wanted an _Alice in Wonderland_ reference instead of what happened.



There weren't when I was there... not in Viscra's post, anyway.  If on the Deviant site, then I missed them.

Edit:  Yep, missed those links.  And actually, even without the Alice ref, still a neat little story.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Guys, this whole MLP fad is going to end as soon as the first season finishes airing. :V



It finished quite a while ago and has only continued to gain popularity since.
I'm worried season 2 will suck without Faust as Executive Producer


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> It finished quite a while ago and has only continued to gain popularity since.
> I'm worried season 2 will suck without Faust as Executive Producer



If I was just mocking what was a common 'neigh-sayer' stance I would have put ":V" at the end. Oh wait, there ya go.

I'm worried about season 2 as well, but Faust is still a consultant. The current people working on the show also seem to be pretty excited over this coming season as well. And Hasbro is pretty aware of where most of this cartoon's success is coming from. For as much of a feat as it was to make MLP awesome, it would be just as much of a feat to totally drop the ball with it now. This is still possible, but more likely if it is worse it won't be very much worse.
They have the same animation team (who did a great job in 1), they have the same voice acting team (who were pretty perfect in 1), they have the same dynamic character line-up, and they have the same writers except for Faust (who had written the pilot episodes, which had some of the shakiest writing to it in season 1, all things considered.) Faust isn't a creator of perfection herself, she's not even the lynchpin, she just put out the blueprints for that strong team to follow. That same team is still doing it, and they all still know how it's done. Faust has even stated something along those lines.

No matter what, it will be good. Because if it goes the way of suck, I anticipate stubborn disbelief will irrationally carry me through.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

^ I sigh in relief, for that's good to know.

Anyway guys, what would you like to see in the next season?
Me? A better opening song, for starters.

Edit: Also, a better developped Applejack, since she was the weakest of the main six by a comfortable (though not big) margin.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I thought Applejack was developed way early compared to the other ponies save Twilight. So I think she's pretty well developed. It's just a matter of liking the character is all. She's got a strong work ethic, prideful, athletic, competitive, bit rough around the edges, passionate about apples, she can be inconsiderate of others, tends to have tunnel vision, she's well liked in the community, has a lot of nature smarts, and isn't afraid to get dirty. Most of that is probably repeating itself but I think she's all there, she's had her conflicts and her resolutions too. It's just easy to forget because her trials were early in the show, Applebuck Season, Look Before You Sleep, Fall Weather Friends. Over a Barrel was kinda sorta Applejack related but it was more about the situation.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think you might just be overanalyzing there bud.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

ShÃ nwÃ ng: Now that you say it, it's true. That she had the fastest development probably speaks well of her too.
Still, I'd like to see her develoment quirks more evenly distributed; a few more episodes into her life certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Antonin Scalia said:


> I think you might just be overanalyzing there bud.



Just demonstrating a point. That and I'm desperately procrastinating doing some classwork.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> ShÃ nwÃ ng: Now that you say it, it's true. That she had the fastest development probably speaks well of her too.
> Still, I'd like to see her develoment quirks more evenly distributed; a few more episodes into her life certainly wouldn't hurt.



Some more "drama" involving her couldn't hurt. I agree.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Just demonstrating a point. That and I'm desperately procrastinating doing some classwork.
> 
> 
> 
> Some more "drama" involving her couldn't hurt. I agree.



DO YOUR HOMEWORK


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Antonin Scalia said:


> DO YOUR HOMEWORK



YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME! >=C


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME! >=C



There`s no need to shout! Homework is important young`un. You`ll need your education to fall back on in case the zombie apocalypse doesn`t happen. :V


And on this line of topic, which character (if any) did you feel was overdone? As in, becoming the focus of an episode too often? Naturally this would exclude Twilight as she is the MAIN protagonist.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> ^ I sigh in relief, for that's good to know.
> 
> Anyway guys, what would you like to see in the next season?
> *Me? A better opening song, for starters.*
> ...



Real men watch the intro with the volume all the way up. 
(I am not a  real man.)


----------



## iTails (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Imho, they focused a lot on Rarity towards the end of the first season. I'd like to see more about Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie though.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Unsilenced said:


> Real men watch the intro with the volume all the way up.
> (I am not a  real man.)



A real man also has the song on his Ipod, and sings it out loud whenever he isn't doing anything important. Then he calls his friends pussies for not watching FiM.


----------



## cad (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Remind me to do so when I get a better MP3 player.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Remind me to do so when I get a better MP3 player.



Will do, sir.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A _real man_ is actually a _little girl_!

...this is where you're going with this, right?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Where I'm going is, a real man is a man who does what the hell he wants even if people don't actually consider it manly. I never feel manlier than after I stare down toy-store employees when they see me buy ponies :V


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Where I'm going is, a real man is a man who does what the hell he wants even if people don't actually consider it manly. I never feel manlier than after I stare down toy-store employees when they see me buy ponies :V



Well that's fine. Just don't go out in public wearing a pink frilly dress, shouting at everyone about how manly you are. Not unless it's video recorded, so we can all enjoy it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Real man watches the season a day. You're no men and neither am i :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Well that's fine. Just don't go out in public wearing a pink frilly dress, shouting at everyone about how manly you are. Not unless it's video recorded, so we can all enjoy it.



Warm colours don't work well on me.


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Warm colours don't work well on me.


We give you a mlp guitar instead, happy now? I also wanna see this YouTube video. Just don't region lock!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Man, the Slender Mane story...
I thought the last chapter felt a bit rushed, but the author did well to make a story starring a purple pony _geuinely disturbing_.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I never could get into it. It wasn't too feminine for me, rather, it was too childish. And maybe it seemed a little silly for my tastes. I couldn't suspend my disbelief, so I couldn't watch it. I'm sure it's a good show but...eh, it's just not for me.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



1dynamofox1 said:


> I never could get into it. It wasn't too feminine for me, rather, it was too childish. And maybe it seemed a little silly for my tastes. I couldn't suspend my disbelief, so I couldn't watch it. I'm sure it's a good show but...eh, it's just not for me.



The rapturous delights of MLP aren't meant for everyone. You have my condolences, my good man :V


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Real man watches the season a day. You're no men and neither am i :V


 real men write the mlp episodes and not crappy fanfics.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

it's pretty hated on other forums, such as FacePunch 

http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1114903-Fandoms-you-hate-and-why-you-despise-them

Most of it is about MLP


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> real men write the mlp episodes and not crappy fanfics.



Real men have already watched season 3!

...season 4 was better.


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Real men have already watched season 3!
> 
> ...season 4 was better.





Spoiler: real men



I have seen season 5. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArticSkyWolf said:


> it's pretty hated on other forums, such as FacePunch
> 
> http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1114903-Fandoms-you-hate-and-why-you-despise-them
> 
> Most of it is about MLP



WITHOUT THE RESPECT OF FACEPUNCH I AM NOTHING


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

LOL "Hornjobs"


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArticSkyWolf said:


> it's pretty hated on other forums, such as FacePunch
> 
> http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1114903-Fandoms-you-hate-and-why-you-despise-them
> 
> Most of it is about MLP



From hanging there for a while, I found out that Facepunch  doesn`t tolerate anything different from what a majority of their community likes. They`re like Nazi`s.


----------



## cad (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just finished reading the grimdark pony fan-fic Rocket to Insanity.
Rainbow  Dash's mental breakdown didn't really plant a vivid enough image in my  head to understand just how tormented she was by her recurring  nightmares. and she finally snapping didn't really have that great a  effect on me, because the events before felt kinda rushed and not  detailed enough to, once again, give me a understanding on how RD felt..

nevertheless,  it was a good read, and the alternate, more plausible, ending was a  real cute story that pulled on the heartstrings just right. in fact, if  MLP wasn't what it actually is as a show, i felt that this, plus the  alternate ending, could be a great base for an episode.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Then he calls his friends pussies for not watching FiM.



I am doing this all the time forever.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArticSkyWolf said:


> it's pretty hated on other forums, such as FacePunch   http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1114903-Fandoms-you-hate-and-why-you-despise-them  Most of it is about MLP





			
				Facepunch forums said:
			
		

> Sorry - You can't view this page!                       At times of heavy traffic we like to stop guests viewing the forums.   You can register to view the forums, come back later, or never come back again.


 Don't think I'm missing much, anyway.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I got the same thing every time I tried since the link was posted. I'd be mad at them, but then remember that I came from the pony thread so I just tolerate and love them instead.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I got the same thing every time I tried since the link was posted. I'd be mad at them, but then remember that I came from the pony thread so I just tolerate and love them instead.



I would love and tolerate them right in their stupid faces.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Real men post about MLP even after the real men joke was over :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

- Looking at pony pictures
- Notice porn link
- get curious,click link
- first image, applejack being screwed by macintosh
- ????
- scarred for life


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> - Looking at pony pictures
> - Notice porn link
> - get curious,click link
> - first image, applejack being screwed by macintosh
> ...



*Pats back* Condolences brother.

I myself have gazed into the eyes of madness by accidentally looking after ponies with the safesearch off. Explicit pictures of Fluttershy made me try to hang myself. Twice.
But I drank a bottle of bleach afterwards and I felt better. You should try it.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

>Logs into TF2
>All players are bronies
>Leave

Seriously....they...ARE...EVERYWHERE


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> Male Fluttershy fans are perverts. :V



Hey hey now, I only think naughty thoughts about the HUMAN version of Fluttershy........


.... I may have said too much.... :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Hey hey now, I only think naughty thoughts about the HUMAN version of Fluttershy........
> 
> 
> .... I may have said too much.... :V



Yes you have. *click click*


----------



## cad (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Hunting down other bronies for thinking naughty thoughts about the characters? Whatever happened to love and toleration? :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

As much as I'd like it to be otherwise, I am but a weak, hate-filled, murder-craving human, like the rest of Mankind. There is a point where even the most flexible reed will break. Dirtying or demeaning the pony cast in any way is that point for me.


----------



## BRN (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> As much as I'd like it to be otherwise, I am but a weak, hate-filled, murder-craving human, like the rest of Mankind. There is a point where even the most flexible reed will break. Dirtying or demeaning the pony cast in any way is that point for me.



Hi, my name is Six


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

There will be no demeaning of Fluttershy. I only like the idea of her being a human. It brings out the protective side of me. Nothing would give me more joy than to hold her protectively in my manly arms when she gets scared of lightning, to cuddle with her under a blanket during a scary movie, to brush her hair while she lays her head in my lap, to go on picnics with her. There will be no rape or domination in our relationship. Maybe sensual romantic stuff, candlelight and chocolate, but no rape. (in any case, considering how she flips her shit when friends/animals are in danger, she'd be the one protecting me)


----------



## Blutide (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.



Years......Sadly because older 40 year olds don't know when to fucking stop. " Trolling is a art. "


----------



## Conker (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> There will be no demeaning of Fluttershy. I only like the idea of her being a human. It brings out the protective side of me. Nothing would give me more joy than to hold her protectively in my manly arms when she gets scared of lightning, to cuddle with her under a blanket during a scary movie, to brush her hair while she lays her head in my lap, to go on picnics with her. There will be no rape or domination in our relationship. Maybe sensual romantic stuff, candlelight and chocolate, but no rape. (in any case, considering how she flips her shit when friends/animals are in danger, she'd be the one protecting me)


You are the cancer that is killing the MLP fandom :[


----------



## BRN (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> You are the cancer that is *enhancing* the MLP fandom :[



FTFY


----------



## Lobar (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> FTFY


 
No, go to Pound Puppies fandom for secret butt fun plzkthx


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> As much as I'd like it to be otherwise, I am but a weak, hate-filled, murder-craving human, like the rest of Mankind. There is a point where even the most flexible reed will break. Dirtying or demeaning the pony cast in any way is that point for me.



The fact you enjoy 40k speaks volumes of your mentality. MLP is about as far from the grimdark as you can get. Hence my fascination probably. I think psychologically, I watch MLP to offset the sheer amount of hate and anger I absorb through 40k and its lore. 



CrazyLee said:


> There will be no demeaning of Fluttershy. I only like the idea of her being a human. It brings out the protective side of me. Nothing would give me more joy than to hold her protectively in my manly arms when she gets scared of lightning, to cuddle with her under a blanket during a scary movie, to brush her hair while she lays her head in my lap, to go on picnics with her. There will be no rape or domination in our relationship. Maybe sensual romantic stuff, candlelight and chocolate, but no rape. (in any case, considering how she flips her shit when friends/animals are in danger, she'd be the one protecting me)



It`s probably not healthy to be so fixated on a fictional character. And if you happen to find a RL GF who embodies Fluttershy, make sure she`s okay with the idea before you rename her and dye her hair pink. Just sayin`. :V


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> It's probably not healthy to be so fixated on a fictional character. And if you happen to find a RL GF who embodies Fluttershy, make sure she's okay with the idea before you rename her and dye her hair pink. Just sayin'. :V



Sounds like a good idea. Although, I have been toying with the idea of dying my hair recently... I just don't know what colour to pick.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Crusader Mike said:


> >Logs into TF2
> >All players are bronies
> >Leave
> 
> Seriously....they...ARE...EVERYWHERE



I started playing arena and there in front of me was a picture of Fluttershy.

AND EVERYONE WAS PLAYING HIDE AND SEEK!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Wow... now I think I know why all my brony friends play TF2...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I combined Homestuck and MLP in my avatar, all of ya'lls arguments are invalid =3


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I still don't even know what Homestuck is...


----------



## iTails (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think this thread needs some wub wub wub.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I love that face. Everything should make faces like that one more often.


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Rainbow Dash has the best facial expressions out of all the ponies.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Rainbow Dash has the best facial expressions out of all the ponies.



If I had to establish some sort of classification of these sorts of things ... I'd say RD has the best lines and facial expressions, Rarity has the best "over-the-top" whining voice-acting, Twilight has the best voice-acting period, AJ has the best voice, Pinkie has the best animation and crazy actions, Spike has some of the best one-liners and Fluttershy has the best "moments" :V

Anypony here heard of the "evolution of a scene" series posted on youtube by jinratgeist (an animator for the show) ?

Here are parts 1, 2, 3 and 4. I don't know when the next one will be posted. I love these type of behind-the-scenes things.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I combined Homestuck and MLP in my avatar, all of ya'lls arguments are invalid =3



Now you look somewhat like Sollux


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I listened to Art of the Dress yesterday and realized I cold sing all the lyrics by heart. I didn't even know I knew them until I'd sung through half the song.

Confound these ponies ! They drive me to sing !


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I listened to Art of the Dress yesterday and realized I cold sing all the lyrics by heart. I didn't even know I knew them until I'd sung through half the song.
> 
> Confound these ponies ! They drive me to sing !



I like Winter Wrap Up better :<


----------



## BRN (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Style isn't exclusive to the mane six.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Admit it, you just watch at that gif because of the plot :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Style isn't exclusive to the mane six.



I actually know the pony in that, well I know the user on ED who rp's that pony.  She's cool.


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Style isn't exclusive to the mane six.


I love this gif so much


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just watched Suited for Succes. Just because. Still a great episode. Like all the episodes actually. So compared to MLP it's just an average episode I guess. Whatever. Sleep deprivation is making me ramble again. I really need to grab more than 5 hours of sleep every night.


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It IS a really good episode, as it brings forth the better side of Rarity and, to counter, the worse side of the others. I realized that when I re-watched the episode just how much I actually cared for Rarity and how horrid the others acted.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> It IS a really good episode, as it brings forth the better side of Rarity and, to counter, the worse side of the others. I realized that when I re-watched the episode just how much I actually cared for Rarity and how horrid the others acted.



Gotta admit the others got carried away there for a moment with the whole "nice pony" thing Rarity had going. I still think Rainbow Dash's second dress (the one she "helped" design) kicks ass on an immature man-childish manner.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Gotta admit the others got carried away there for a moment with the whole "nice pony" thing Rarity had going. *I still think Rainbow Dash's second dress (the one she "helped" design) kicks ass on an immature man-childish manner.*



I thought all the original outfits were perfect, elegant and suited to each individual pony... unlike the second outfits, which were simply so "over the top" they... well, they sucked.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I do realize the whole point of the gig was to prove that Rarity knew what she was doing, and the others just screwed up, but the fact remains : I love the dress *because *it's childishly over-the-top. It looks like a doodle someone would make of a costume for a bad horse superhero (with a cape, no less !), complete with obnoxious and brash colours and nonsensical curves.

Seriously, this is almost as awesome as an episode of G1 transformers


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Seriously, this is almost as awesome as an episode of G1 transformers



Daft Punk reference with the hooves?


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



greg-the-fox said:


> Daft Punk reference with the hooves?


*checks after*
...
...holy FUCK.


----------



## Conker (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I combined Homestuck and MLP in my avatar, all of ya'lls arguments are invalid =3


 Looks terrible.


Krystal Harmonia said:


> I still don't even know what Homestuck is...


Google it, read it, enjoy life all the more.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> I do realize the whole point of the gig was to prove that Rarity knew what she was doing, and the others just screwed up, but the fact remains : I love the dress *because *it's childishly over-the-top. It looks like a doodle someone would make of a costume for a bad horse superhero (with a cape, no less !), complete with obnoxious and brash colours and nonsensical curves.
> 
> Seriously, this is almost as awesome as an episode of G1 transformers



Nothing wrong with that, I understand why you like it, but the entire point of the outfits was to go to a formal event, not to a rock concert.  Heh... the pic in that link made me think of what Wonder Woman would look like if she was a pony.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's a good show, I enjoy it.  I just get really irritated when people talk about it ALL THE FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



lunar_helix said:


> It's a good show, I enjoy it. I just get really irritated when people talk about it ALL THE FUCKING TIME.



Yeah, me too. That's why it's good to have multiple obsessions!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I understand why you  like it, but the entire point of the outfits was to go to a formal  event, not to a rock concert



Yeah, you're right I guess. Though I'd love it if people could dress more like this just for fun.



lunar_helix said:


> It's a good show, I enjoy it.  I just get really irritated when people talk about it ALL THE FUCKING TIME.



Posting in a MLP thread with 1.5K posts to say you don't like people talking too much about the show seems somewhat conterproductive


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It'd be pretty neat if this thread kept going until Season Two at least. :3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Looks terrible.



Your face looks terrible but you don't hear me bitchin about it =3


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

You know what I miss?  I miss the Pokemon fad.  I'd be the most popular almost-20-year-old if that came back.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



lunar_helix said:


> You know what I miss?  I miss the Pokemon fad.  I'd be the most popular almost-20-year-old if that came back.



I'm an over-20 year old and I WANT MY POKERMANS. To be honest, I don't blame people for not talking about it outside of specific sites much. The TV series has been *awful* for years now and the last two gens of games...


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ponies will stay awesome until the end of time. There is no other possible outcome.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Ponies will stay awesome until the end of time. There is no other possible outcome.



"Due to the fluid and inconsistent reception of the Generation 4 My Little Pony line, we have decided to retire that line.  In other news, we are proud to announce the return of the Generation 3.5 My Little Pony."  :V


----------



## Sar (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I combined Homestuck and MLP in my avatar, all of ya'lls arguments are invalid =3


Rainbow Zahhak. (But thats a story for another thread)


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> "Due to the fluid and inconsistent reception of the Generation 4 My Little Pony line, we have decided to retire that line.  In other news, we are proud to announce the return of the Generation 3.5 My Little Pony."  :V



The retiring of MLP:FiM would be a much more valable reason for a riot than anything that's happened in recent memory.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The Cutie Mark Crusaders are pretty... _loud _when together, but they're sooooo cute when they're being normal.
I like that they're clearly annoying the adult characters, though. It's a nice touch rather than the show expecting us to like the volume and hyper-pacing.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Harebelle said:


> I'm an over-20 year old and I WANT MY POKERMANS. To be honest, I don't blame people for not talking about it outside of specific sites much. The TV series has been *awful* for years now and the last two gens of games...


I think the newest generation was pretty decent, lots of badass Pokemon.  Like Braviary.  God damn, he's awesome.  The starters couldv'e been better.... I still do prefer the first generation, though.  I used to have one of those holographic Charizard cards... but my parents threw it out when we moved, as well as my Super Nintendo and all the games for it.


----------



## BRN (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



lunar_helix said:


> You know what I miss?  I miss the Pokemon fad.  I'd be the most popular almost-20-year-old if that came back.



Believe me, it hasn't gone anywhere at all. In all sincerity it's what brought me to FA.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> Believe me, it hasn't gone anywhere at all. In all sincerity it's what brought me to FA.


Yay for Pokemanz!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Emperor's tears ... THEY'RE BANNING THE MLP EPISODES FROM YOUTUBE AGAIN !

Remember those riots I was mentionning earlier ? Shit just got real.


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Your face looks terrible but you don't hear me bitchin about it =3


 True, but I don't go bragging about it either :3


Harebelle said:


> The Cutie Mark Crusaders are pretty... _loud _when together, but they're sooooo cute when they're being normal.
> I like that they're clearly annoying the adult characters, though. It's a nice touch rather than the show expecting us to like the volume and hyper-pacing.


 Agreed. One nice thing about this show is that when certain characters are annoying me, they are usually annoying others. Many of Pinkie's songs fall into this category. She sings, and others just want her to shut the fuck up. Usually me to. The "Sharing and Caring" song in the cowboy episode was pretty painful  


General-jwj said:


> Emperor's tears ... THEY'RE BANNING THE MLP EPISODES FROM YOUTUBE AGAIN !
> 
> Remember those riots I was mentionning earlier ? Shit just got real.


Well motherfuckies. Now how will I rewatch the show :[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Emperor's tears ... THEY'RE BANNING THE MLP EPISODES FROM YOUTUBE AGAIN !
> 
> Remember those riots I was mentionning earlier ? Shit just got real.



Aww, man. ><
I've been really glad with Hasbro actually being cool about the videos up until now. I mean, they're WHY the show is popular and I'm not happy with using other videosites to watch something I can't see on TV.
They owe the popularity to the Youtube followers, but at least (as a comment points out) they aren't taking off the seconds-long clip videos.

Still, this sucks. :c


----------



## BRN (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm now wishing I'd downloaded all the episodes while they were on Youtube. :X
Better start on that.

ED: Well shit, my software only supports videos up to 15:00, but if anyone wants to take a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnelx6VLm9Y - it's all the episodes, in one ten-hour video.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

This sucks especially because they only broadcast them on their shitty HUB channel THAT DOES NOT EXIST IN BELGIUM.

And I don't want french translations that forever suck, either.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Okay, this is the best fanmade anything, ever.
I'm looking forward to my furcon faggotry next year, because there will be a lot more bronies this year. BRONIES WHO CARE.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## iTails (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I was just talking on an AnonIRC a few minutes ago. Apparently it's an anti-brony operation where trolls pretend to be representatives of Hasbro and claim that it is copyright infringement on all of the videos. It's shit like this, anonymous.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Right, forget love and tolerance. Time to catch-up on the good ol' Litany of Righteous Smiting.


----------



## cad (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Good thing I already downloaded all the episodes and burned them on DVD:s.

Also, I noticed that they sell ponies on the Toys 'R Us up here. Now it's only a matter of question if they do have them in stock at the local one here.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

They also sell them at Bart Smit (the flemish or whatever toy stores) and La Grande RÃ©crÃ© (the french or whatever toy stores). There's one of each within 15 minutes of where I live. I love my life.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Although, I have been toying with the idea of dying my hair recently... I just don't know what colour to pick.


Pink. Pink is the only answer. :V



General-jwj said:


> Emperor's tears ... THEY'RE BANNING THE MLP EPISODES FROM YOUTUBE AGAIN !
> 
> Remember those riots I was mentionning earlier ? Shit just got real.



Fuck now how can I watch the rest of the series?!



General-jwj said:


> Right, forget love and tolerance. Time to catch-up on the good ol' Litany of Righteous Smiting.



I shall love and tolerate you.... with my FISTS.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Pink. Pink is the only answer. :V



And poofy.


----------



## cad (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I just read the pony fan-fic Bubbles, an origin story of Derpy's cutie mark.
The alternate ending is all sorts of heartwarm there is, although it lacked the playfulness of the original story.

It was still a sweet story, though.


----------



## iTails (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Wasn't sure where to post this, but what do you guys think of this character so far? His name is Gears and he's an engineer. Drawing this with a mouse and using InkScape so far. I'm too lazy to learn Photoshop.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this, but what do you guys think of this character so far? His name is Gears and he's an engineer. Drawing this with a mouse and using InkScape so far. I'm too lazy to learn Photoshop.



welp
he's got goggles
so that's something c:


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

There's no confirmation that the mass DMCA takedowns on YouTube were actually Hasbro.  The latest suspicion on Equestria Daily is that it was a group of anti-brony anons, but nothing has been confirmed.  http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/youtube-round-3.html


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> There's no confirmation that the mass DMCA takedowns on YouTube were actually Hasbro.  The latest suspicion on Equestria Daily is that it was a group of anti-brony anons, but nothing has been confirmed.  http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/youtube-round-3.html#c5241102127401800320


Don't really care who it was as long as they come back up in a timely manner. I want to rewatch the show


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Pink. Pink is the only answer. :V



Hmm. That could actually work. Even though if I was going to be crazy, I'd do a Rainbow Dash 'do.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Well, a one dubbed episode has been released. Fillies and gentlecolts, My Little Pony: The Latinamerican Dub.

Ah, well... 

-Spike's voice is alright, close enough to the original, nice and fitting.
-Pinkie Pie's talking voice was a nice surprise. She's not quite the crazy Pinkie that we've come to love. The dub seems to have favored her childishness and the result is a nice, naive and bouncy character with just as much sincerity. Although it's a little disappointing, considering her dub actress had played Pepper Ann, a neurotic character if there's one. Her singing voice is a disappointment.
-Rarity's... not quite Tabitha Saint Germain, but I could get used to it. Comparatively, she sounds a little more stuck-up and less elegant. I'm afraid most of her lines will sound ironic and against her. It does give expectations for her whining, though.
-Rainbow Dash's is "there" but needs to sound more tomboy. A lot more tomboy.
-Twilight... does not feel like Twilight. Worse is I know who would have been the perfect dub actress for her.
-Applejack... oh god, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO APPLEJACK?!

EDIT:
My! I forgot Fluttershy.
-Fluttershy: Definetely not Fluttershy. She's not innocent and bordering-moe. She sounds... mischievous?


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Anyone here read "Silent Ponyville"?  I haven't myself, but my friend keeps bugging me to read it.  He says it's got a great plot and a terrible ending, terrible meaning it's great, but atrocious.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Don't really care who it was as long as they come back up in a timely manner. I want to rewatch the show



*coughcoughyouneversawthiscoughcough*


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



moonchylde said:


> *coughcoughyouneversawthiscoughcough*



Dammit, I'm gonna need a bigger external hard drve... Time to go to Futureshop.


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It continues to surprise me that bronies will spend ungodly amounts of money on MLP merchandise. Last tromp through Equestria Daily mentioned some plushie auctions for the characters. Go to ebay, see the plushes--which aren't all that good--selling for god damn hundred bucks. That's just...crazy.


----------



## cad (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

A guy was going to propose to his girlfriend, and wanted to do it with ponies, so he asked one to make a PMV of the song All This Time. This was the result: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTF7_Sh2poM


----------



## iTails (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> A guy was going to propose to his girlfriend, and wanted to do it with ponies, so he asked one to make a PMV of the song All This Time. This was the result: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTF7_Sh2poM


It's shit like this, fan bases...


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Next thing you know, they'll have cancelled my Abbey Road on the River to make way for some Pony festival.  :<


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



lunar_helix said:


> Next thing you know, they'll have cancelled my Abbey Road on the River to make way for some Pony festival.  :<



You say that as if it`s a _bad_ thing. :V


----------



## Lunar (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> You say that as if it`s a _bad_ thing. :V


I hope that was a joke.


----------



## Friendlyfire (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm a brony, but I'm slowly getting more and more uninterested, maybe my faith with renew itself when season 2 comes out. Anyway, the reason I like it is because of the epic animation, and the fact that its not all sunshine and butterflies, there are some problems. Idk if that makes since, but thats the reason I like it.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The program to your music festival borders on the stalker-ific. That's seriously too much Beatles.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> That's seriously too much Beatles.


No. There can never be too much Beatles.


----------



## cad (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

These ponies are invading absolutely EVERYTHING. On the 3DS forums, you can even change the theme to pony: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-KgOpjRqeH00/Tk9rIAuuk5I/AAAAAAAAKwc/Tw75XJph6Vg/s1600/3DS+Bronies.jpg


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Emperor's tears ... THEY'RE BANNING THE MLP EPISODES FROM YOUTUBE AGAIN !





> BANNING THE MLP EPISODES FROM YOUTUBE





> BANNING THE MLP EPISODES





> BANNING THE MLP



HAS YOUTUBELAND GONE MAD?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

In response to the lastest MLP flagging Fiasco, I feel as a Scotsman and a Brony, that it is my right to respond in an appropriate manner.

*epic music plays in the background*
I am Tomias Redford, and I see, a whole army of Bronies, here in defiance of trolling.  You've come to watch as free Bronies, and free Bronies you are.  What will you /do/ with that Freedom!  Will you reupload? 

Random Brony: Reupload?  Against copyright?  No, we will buy the DVD, and our channels will live.

Aye, reupload, and you may get flagged.  Wait for the DVD's, and you'll keep your channel...at least for a while.  And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days, from this day to that!  For one chance, JUST ONE CHANCE, to go back to Youtube, and tell the Trolls, that they may take our channels, but they'll never take...OUR PONIES!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> In response to the lastest MLP flagging Fiasco, I feel as a Scotsman and a Brony, that it is my right to respond in an appropriate manner.
> 
> *epic music plays in the background*
> I am Tomias Redford, and I see, a whole army of Bronies, here in defiance of trolling.  You've come to watch as free Bronies, and free Bronies you are.  What will you /do/ with that Freedom!  Will you reupload?
> ...



_"Quoted from Cardinal Redford's speech aboard the thread _What is with all this "My Little Pony" stuff?_ to the war host before departure to the Youtube Crusade. The resulting cheers were heard even by admins working outside on the other threads."_


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Seriously, guys. OmegaRKB still has all of the episodes uploaded in 720p. Watch it there, if you must.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Seriously, guys. OmegaRKB still has all of the episodes uploaded in 720p. Watch it there, if you must.


and how long before they're taken down?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

No idea. Almost nobody knows about his channel (each episode has less than 500 views), so he may go undetected.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I don't think Hasbro would have this sudden a change of heart.  I still think it wasn't them, but a small group of trolls.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same ones who got MASTERLINKX's channel taken down last season.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Probably. We just have to wait awhile, I guess.

"Soon, my pretties, soon."


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> _"Quoted from Cardinal Redford's speech aboard the thread _What is with all this "My Little Pony" stuff?_ to the war host before departure to the Youtube Crusade. The resulting cheers were heard even by admins working outside on the other threads."_


 
aaaaannnnddddd Bronie war II begins.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sarukai said:


> aaaaannnnddddd Bronie war II begins.



I can't resist quoting from the Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer. I just can't. When I saw his post, I knew what I had to do. Just a few tweaks here and there and a footnote in the book becomes relevant in the context of ponies.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

And just to stir some stuff up, a commercial appeared today on The Hub, promo-ing new shows for the fall. About 2 seconds of the footage was MLP material...

...that has not been seen before.

Season 2 leak? You decide.

My, Celestia looks a trifle peeved. Must be all that Rule 34 art 

---PCJ


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



RailRide said:


> And just to stir some stuff up, a commercial appeared today on The Hub, promo-ing new shows for the fall. About 2 seconds of the footage was MLP material...
> 
> ...that has not been seen before.
> 
> ...



HECK YES can't wait to see the episode with ticked off Celestia!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I love how they used 20% cooler in the commercial.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I love how they used 20% cooler in the commercial.



For Tia looking awesome, no less.


----------



## cad (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I wonder if the team is going to adhere to some of the fanon ideas the fans hawe brought forth, or if they're going to ignore them and just do what they do, and let the fans do what they do and kreate more fanon ideas out of what the new show brings forth.


----------



## Conker (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I wonder if the team is going to adhere to some of the fanon ideas the fans hawe brought forth, or if they're going to ignore them and just do what they do, and let the fans do what they do and kreate more fanon ideas out of what the new show brings forth.


I believe that do to copywrite laws, they are not allowed to pull fan made ideas and put them into the show. The writers are supposed to stay away from fanfiction and the like. I recall reading this on Faust's Deviantart awhile ago.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I believe that do to copywrite laws, they are not allowed to pull fan made ideas and put them into the show. The writers are supposed to stay away from fanfiction and the like. I recall reading this on Faust's Deviantart awhile ago.



Too bad. But how would they track that kind of stuff?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Too bad. But how would they track that kind of stuff?



The network typically would have a small team of tech people dedicated to this stuff. Nobody likes a lawsuit, and prevention is better than cure.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



RailRide said:


> And just to stir some stuff up, a commercial appeared today on The Hub, promo-ing new shows for the fall. About 2 seconds of the footage was MLP material...
> 
> ...that has not been seen before.
> 
> ...



S2 leak confirmed. Though it's odd how Twilight's color in her mane is switched. She looks different in some other way but I can't put my finger on it. Maybe there are new facial proportions or something.


----------



## iTails (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just finished drawing the second outline for my character. :3


----------



## cad (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/season-2-episode-1-return-of-harmony.html

Get Psyched!, etc.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Season 2 ep 1 is a two parter. And a new bad guy is coming :3


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Season 2 ep 1 is a two parter. And a new bad guy is coming :3



I found myself making your avatar's face while reading about it.

(Yup, I'm full-on brony now.  There's no help for me anymore, unless it's help on how to type with hooves.)


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> I found myself making your avatar's face while reading about it.
> 
> (Yup, I'm full-on brony now.  There's no help for me anymore, unless it's help on how to type with hooves.)



Welcome to the herd. Bathroom`s down the hall, first door on the right. Your stable is B-14, Room 24.
â€‹lol.


----------



## Conker (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/season-2-episode-1-return-of-harmony.html
> 
> Get Psyched!, etc.


It seems like a duplicate of season one's first episode--also a two parter. Not sure what to make of that :\


----------



## Sar (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



RailRide said:


> About *2 seconds* of the footage was MLP material...



I stayed up all night to watch that. :V


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> It seems like a duplicate of season one's first episode--also a two parter. Not sure what to make of that :\


 
I think running a parallel idea to the pilot is a clever idea. It is quite obviously not going to just be a duplicate, and it's never been the "complex original plots" that have made the show entertaining anyways.

In the first, their strongest qualities were used to save the day and form that friendship. I can see this coming one to test the endurance of that friendship by having their weaknesses exploited. Could be epic.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The less you think about what you want it to be, the better it'll seem when it gets there. Always worked for me anyway.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> I think running a parallel idea to the pilot is a clever idea. It is quite obviously not going to just be a duplicate, and it's never been the "complex original plots" that have made the show entertaining anyways.
> 
> In the first, their strongest qualities were used to save the day and form that friendship. I can see this coming one to test the endurance of that friendship by having their weaknesses exploited. Could be epic.



That's p much what's going to happen.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> The less you think about what you want it to be, the better it'll seem when it gets there. Always worked for me anyway.



Oh, it doesnt matter. My vague plot guess isn't even what I watch for. What the characters say and do is the highlight of every episode, and I cannot even guess at that.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I hope they get Mark Hamill to voice Discord :3c


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Just thought I'd point out that this is now the 7th biggest thread in hotoff-topic.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The only voice suitable for a MLP villiain is Orson Welles playing Unicron 

(never mind that he's long dead)


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> The only voice suitable for a MLP villiain is Orson Welles playing Unicron
> 
> (never mind that he's long dead)



Two things about that.

First, despite being raised in the era of the first TV "Transformers," the first thing that came to mind when Unicron commanded "Destroy the Matrix" was a '99 movie.  I don't know why.

And second, as awesome as that'd be, every single MLP character is part-time hero and part-time villain, like virtually everyone, so there really is no villain to defeat, just a friend/ally to win or win back.  Princess Luna's stint as Nightmare Moon and Pinkie Pie's mentally broken down state are the most extreme examples.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Let's just wait and see I guess. It's not like there are any Hasbro employees here willing to divulge secrets about the next season, are there ?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

[yt]CSDArxWRR5A[/yt]

What the "Cutie Mark Chronicles" teaser should've been?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> [yt]CSDArxWRR5A[/yt]
> 
> What the "Cutie Mark Chronicles" teaser should've been?



I...... Oh my god. That was amazing.


----------



## Conker (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> I think running a parallel idea to the pilot is a clever idea. It is quite obviously not going to just be a duplicate, and it's never been the "complex original plots" that have made the show entertaining anyways.
> 
> In the first, their strongest qualities were used to save the day and form that friendship. I can see this coming one to test the endurance of that friendship by having their weaknesses exploited. Could be epic.


That's a good way to look at it. But, the pilot episodes were also some of the weakest in the first season, so having them parallel that style worries me slightly. I look forward to watching them though.


----------



## iTails (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> [yt]CSDArxWRR5A[/yt]
> 
> What the "Cutie Mark Chronicles" teaser should've been?


I haven't cried manly tears of iron in ages. Thank you.


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> [yt]CSDArxWRR5A[/yt]
> 
> What the "Cutie Mark Chronicles" teaser should've been?



oh my god
I actually got chills


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Hmmm, a new villain is good. 

I really hope he lasts more than two episodes though and becomes a more regular feature. With a name like Discord, it seems as though he is the antithesis of harmony so a happy sappy _I`m sorry for being bad_ ending can hopefully be avoided.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Discord should be voiced by Ron Perlman.

You know, "WAR. WAR NEVER CHANGES." Oh, and Hellboy and all that.



Ishtar5 said:


> Hmmm, a new villain is good.
> 
> I really hope he lasts more than two episodes though and becomes a more  regular feature. With a name like Discord, it seems as though he is the  antithesis of harmony so a happy sappy _I`m sorry for being bad_ ending can hopefully be avoided.



Nightmare Moon changed to Luna. So maybe Discord will turn into Redemption or something.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> Nightmare Moon changed to Luna. So maybe Discord will turn into Redemption or something.



That would suck.  

Though admittedly I`ll not be surprised if something like this happens.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Are you ponies ready to paaaaaar-tay ? Because when you hear this you'll want to paaaaaaaar-tay !

Season 2 (episode 1) will air on the HUB on the 17th September 2011 !


----------



## awpersarebad (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

MLP is like the best show in the world, duhh


----------



## iTails (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Are you ponies ready to paaaaaar-tay ? Because when you hear this you'll want to paaaaaaaar-tay !
> 
> Season 2 (episode 1) will air on the HUB on the 17th September 2011 !



Can't wait. :3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Are you ponies ready to paaaaaar-tay ? Because when you hear this you'll want to paaaaaaaar-tay !
> 
> Season 2 (episode 1) will air on the HUB on the 17th September 2011 !



[yt]eQdPFmMyryc&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Are you ponies ready to paaaaaar-tay ? Because when you hear this you'll want to paaaaaaaar-tay !Season 2 (episode 1) will air on the HUB on the 17th September 2011 !


And it will be worldwide 15 minutes after airing. Not on YouTube but somewhere else. (stupid YouTube)


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Are you ponies ready to paaaaaar-tay ? Because when you hear this you'll want to paaaaaaaar-tay !
> 
> Season 2 (episode 1) will air on the HUB on the 17th September 2011 !



YESSSS BEST THING I'VE HEARD ALL DAY
I thought it wouldn't air till December!


----------



## cad (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> Are you ponies ready to paaaaaar-tay ? Because when you hear this you'll want to paaaaaaaar-tay !
> 
> Season 2 (episode 1) will air on the HUB on the 17th September 2011 !


http://mylittlefacewhen.com/media/faces/352.png


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

W00t! I cannot wait! *headbangs wildly to 8-bit Winter Wrap Up*


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tiger In A Tie said:


> YESSSS BEST THING I'VE HEARD ALL DAY
> I thought it wouldn't air till December!



Glad to be spreading the joy. This is indeed momentous news.


----------



## BRN (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

http://imgur.com/gIufxWhat the fudge


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> What the fudge



What the hell am I watching ?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> *Discord should be voiced by Ron Perlman.*
> 
> You know, "WAR. WAR NEVER CHANGES." Oh, and Hellboy and all that.



Ooo, yeah... I remember him from Beauty and the Beast, as well as Hellboy.  "Sounds" like he'd be perfect.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



SIX said:


> What the fudge



stoned.png

And also, having it come out on the 17th is awesome, cause its an early birthday present.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> What the hell am I watching ?



The part of "Fall Weather Friends" while Dash is gloating over having tricked AJ into going the wrong way.  It's the moment between her laugh and the line, "I'm sure to win now!"


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> The part of "Fall Weather Friends" while Dash is gloating over having tricked AJ into going the wrong way.  It's the moment between her laugh and the line, "I'm sure to win now!"



It's also one of the best derps of season one


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Every derp is best derp.

DERP


----------



## Deo (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.

... at least that's what the X-Files fans do on the aniversaries of the opening of seasons...
... yeah.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ooh, sounds exciting!

I'm in.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.



I don't know ... that sounds weird. I think I'll pass.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Every derp is best derp.
> 
> DERP



Oh, horseapples!



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.
> 
> ... at least that's what the X-Files fans do on the aniversaries of the opening of seasons...
> ... yeah.



Synctube?


----------



## iTails (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.
> 
> ... at least that's what the X-Files fans do on the aniversaries of the opening of seasons...
> ... yeah.


I'm down. :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Ooo, yeah... I remember him from Beauty and the Beast, as well as Hellboy.  "Sounds" like he'd be perfect.



Could you imagine that guy saying, "And now, my plan is complete. The world will descend into.... DISCORD!" (cue evil sting)

Cheesy as hell but awesome nonetheless.



SIX said:


> What the fudge



If you look up animation errors on youtube, you'll find a lot of that. I'll point one out for you.



iTails said:


> I'm down. :3



Me too.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.
> 
> ... at least that's what the X-Files fans do on the aniversaries of the opening of seasons...
> ... yeah.



Oh god, I am so in.


----------



## Sar (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.


If someone uploads within the hour its aired, I'm in.
(Damn You GMT)


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.
> 
> ... at least that's what the X-Files fans do on the aniversaries of the opening of seasons...
> ... yeah.



I like the idea, but I doubt I'll be around for it. If I can, I will though.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

When will it be?


----------



## BRN (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

All we'd need to do is figure out the time it's aired on the day - Youtube uploaders are trusty enough to have it up within two to three hours.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.
> 
> ... at least that's what the X-Files fans do on the aniversaries of the opening of seasons...
> ... yeah.




I'd love to do it, if it's alright with you!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> *Could you imagine that guy saying*, "And now, my plan is complete. The world will descend into.... DISCORD!" (cue evil sting)
> 
> Cheesy as hell but awesome nonetheless.



Yes, I could... and it'd be totally _awesome_ indeed, duuude!


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Went to a convention this past weekend.

The guy running the gaming room had a Dash wallpaper and pony icons on his notebook, and would play MLP during the day.

This vendor selling those japanese hoodies with animal ears/eyes on the hood was selling Dash hoodies with rainbow mane and tail, for $130. Two friends, a rather fat guy and a really skinny guy, both bought them and wore them the entire con. I said "you do realize those were $130 a piece." The skinny guy said "And I have no regrets."

Yea, when a fan's that obsessed I think I'll be cowering in the corner.

Edit: Is it just me or does the Season two intro sound a LOT like the season 1 intro?
 Some evil villain escapes from his/her prison, and our heros must find the items of friendship and harmony to save the day!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> Anyone want to plan a group watch of Season 2 episode 1? I'm sure it'll be on youtube and we can link up mikes to live discuss.
> 
> ... at least that's what the X-Files fans do on the aniversaries of the opening of seasons...
> ... yeah.



yes


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Went to a convention this past weekend.
> 
> The guy running the gaming room had a Dash wallpaper and pony icons on his notebook, and would play MLP during the day.
> 
> ...


I know all internet communities are capable of taking things way too far, but it seems bronies are doing this on a bigger scale. Or maybe I'm just paying attention to them more, but it really is shocking to see the lengths they'll go to for the brony fandom. 

On Equestria Daily the other day, someone had a rainbowdash cutie mark tattoo on her thigh. Quite permanent. Yeah, it looked cool, but that'll be there forever (unless she gets it removed, but that isn't exactly cheap)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> On Equestria Daily the other day, someone had a rainbowdash cutie mark tattoo on her thigh. Quite permanent. Yeah, it looked cool, but that'll be there forever (unless she gets it removed, but that isn't exactly cheap)



WAIT A MINUTE. BACK THE FUCK UP.

_Her_ thigh? Girls watch this show?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> WAIT A MINUTE. BACK THE FUCK UP.
> 
> _Her_ thigh? Girls watch this show?



That`s what I was thinking. O.O


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> WAIT A MINUTE. BACK THE FUCK UP.
> 
> _Her_ thigh? Girls watch this show?


Apparently 

Edit: Looks like Hot Topic now has MLP shirts.

And [url="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-EBYDwKew7ik/TlIhgHCmtmI/AAAAAAAAK2I/0BjQEfOjCzs/s1600/014854.jpg]Here is the tattoo[/url]


----------



## Sar (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> And Here is the tattoo



I dont mean to be a pedantic bear but the link gives an error because it goes to this:


> http://www."http.com//3.bp.blogspot.com/-EBYDwKew7ik/TlIhgHCmtmI/AAAAAAAAK2I/0BjQEfOjCzs/s1600/014854.jpg



I fixed It for ya! ^_^ 


> Here is the cutie mark tattoo.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I saw a picture of someone else with a WHOLE Rainbow Dash on his/her leg. Don't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> I know all internet communities are capable of taking things way too far, but it seems bronies are doing this on a bigger scale. Or maybe I'm just paying attention to them more, but it really is shocking to see the lengths they'll go to for the brony fandom.



On the contrary, I've been thoroughly impressed by the sheer quality and coordination the Brony fandom has put into things. The 'Fighting is Magic' fan game looks incredible. There's a pretty high ratio of quality fan art. It's almost like all the skilled people gravitate towards these ponies. The Furry fandom is bigger, has the weird extreme shit beat 10-fold, and yet totally lacks any significant coordination whatsoever (FA is an important central hub, and yet there never seems to be enough coordination to fix/upgrade it properly. And a good furry-made video game for furries? Haha...)

The Pony fandom is less than a year old, and it really gets shit done.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Ponies is where it's at, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> On the contrary, I've been thoroughly impressed by the sheer quality and coordination the Brony fandom has put into things. The 'Fighting is Magic' fan game looks incredible. There's a pretty high ratio of quality fan art. It's almost like all the skilled people gravitate towards these ponies. The Furry fandom is bigger, has the weird extreme shit beat 10-fold, and yet totally lacks any significant coordination whatsoever (FA is an important central hub, and yet there never seems to be enough coordination to fix/upgrade it properly. And a good furry-made video game for furries? Haha...)
> 
> The Pony fandom is less than a year old, and it really gets shit done.


Very true, but it also weirds me out to see so much money go into merchandise for a show whose primary demographic is young girls. The tattoos, shirts, plushies, etc. Sure, they all look nice, but the amount of money that gets spent on them blows my mind. I tend to not care when it's Star Wars or Star Trek, because the audiences for those shows are supposed to be large. Star Wars was made with everyone in mind, MLP not so much. Go into a guys room with tons of Star Wars figures, custom or not, and think "ha, what a nerd" go into someones room with tons of custom MLP figures? Little more on the creepy side. And I say that as a brony.

EQ had some clay sculptures up the other day, they look amazing. Fandom has set the bar high for what I want to do :[ But, mine are for me and won't be for sale, so there's that.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*







This is the best QR code.  It decodes to http://www.equestriadaily.com/

Also, yes, when S2E01 comes out, we must all watch it together.


----------



## Aden (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Apparently
> 
> Edit: Looks like Hot Topic now has MLP shirts.



Welp, time to give up hope for a good second season. Once Hot Topic gets ahold of something, it can only go downhill.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Can we turn the clock back to 1985?

[yt]1qrpEC-1V5Q[/yt]


----------



## Sar (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> Can we turn the clock back to 1985?


Might as well. I cant think up any FIM topics. My computer won't let me view the video. T_T


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ArielMT said:


> Can we turn the clock back to 1985?



You know, I would think Bronies would be able to come up with something clearer than this.


I keep an eye on local Michigan furry events, and stumbled upon this.  I should show up... with a firehose. :>


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Apparently
> 
> Edit: Looks like Hot Topic now has MLP shirts.
> 
> And Welp, time to give up hope for a good second season. Once Hot Topic gets ahold of something, it can only go downhill.




Shit, I guess that means it's the end for Johnny Cash too.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Apparently
> 
> Edit: Looks like Hot Topic now has MLP shirts.



Fuck. Bronies too mainstream now. 

...

I LIKED PONIES BEFORE THEY WERE COOL!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I had a thought, would applejack x rainbowdash fanfiction fall under incesturbation since they have the same voice actor?


----------



## BRN (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> I had a thought, would applejack x rainbowdash fanfiction fall under incesturbation since they have the same voice actor?



no


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've watched MLP FiM, and honestly it's definitely not my thing because I've never like MLP as far as I can remember. I'm more of the Grim and Evil type.

I'm not the so called "hardcore" hater of it, at least I gave it one shot to see if I liked it or not. I really don't want to get penalized for my anti-MLP opinion.


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I've watched MLP FiM, and honestly it's definitely not my thing because I've never like MLP as far as I can remember. I'm more of the Grim and Evil type.
> 
> I'm not the so called "hardcore" hater of it, at least I gave it one shot to see if I liked it or not. I really don't want to get penalized for my anti-MLP opinion.


Sheit, you watched it all? Well, good for you; thanks for giving it a real try I guess. I know most people quit after a few episodes, and I wouldn't ask them to go on. If you don't like it, then ya don't like it. I WILL STILL LOVE AND TOLERATE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU!. Actually, I won't because I don't do those things, but :3

I've never liked MLP before (never watched it until this one though), so I was surprised to find myself as a brony. Shit happens.


----------



## iTails (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I've watched MLP FiM, and honestly it's definitely not my thing because I've never like MLP as far as I can remember. I'm more of the Grim and Evil type.
> 
> I'm not the so called "hardcore" hater of it, at least I gave it one shot to see if I liked it or not. I really don't want to get penalized for my anti-MLP opinion.


It's okay, we love you too.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> Sheit, you watched it all? Well, good for you; thanks for giving it a real try I guess. I know most people quit after a few episodes, and I wouldn't ask them to go on. If you don't like it, then ya don't like it. I WILL STILL LOVE AND TOLERATE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU!. Actually, I won't because I don't do those things, but :3


True, no one has to like something just because they do or you don't have to like something because it's the fad/popular. There isn't any one forcing you.

Simple as that, but I pity those who weaken to them.



iTails said:


> It's okay, we love you too.


I hope there wasn't any sarcasm.


----------



## iTails (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I hope there wasn't any sarcasm.



Nope, a brony's code is to love and tolerate the shit out of haters/people who dislike it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



iTails said:


> Nope, a brony's code is to love and tolerate the shit out of haters/people who dislike it.


What in the blue hell is a "brony"?

Sorry I really don't get it :\


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Brony is a fan outside the target demographic by some or just adult male fans of MLP.


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

x





PenningtontheSkunk said:


> What in the blue hell is a "brony"?
> 
> Sorry I really don't get it :\


A male, or just someone outside of the intended demographic, who likes MLP:FiM

I think it came from /b/ liking the show, so it was originally /b/rony, but then the / marks got taken away. Since it has the suffix "bro" in there, that might be why. I'm not really sure on the etymology of the term to be honest.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> A male, or just someone outside of the intended demographic, who likes MLP:FiM
> 
> I think it came from /b/ liking the show, so it was originally /b/rony, but then the / marks got taken away. Since it has the suffice "bro" in there, that might be why. I'm not really sure on the etymology of the term to be honest.


Now I understand. I must be out of the target demographic of MLP: FiM.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Now I understand. I must be out of the target demographic of MLP: FiM.



Unless you are a a young girl then yes, you are outside the target


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Unless you are a a young girl then yes, you are outside the target


Thank god I'm 17 and a girl that hate MLP anything. <3333333


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

By "young" we mean like 9. Nobody here (hopefully) is in the actual intended target demographic.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Unsilenced said:


> By "young" we mean like 9. Nobody here (hopefully) is in the actual intended target demographic.


Hopefully, it's easy to fake your age on the net.

EDIT: I thought by young you meant like 10-12.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Too many posts on a new page without ponies. Adding picture for good measure:

http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/175/f/3/p3_by_yoorporick-d3js3hy.png

Also, I must have missed something somewhere. Why do artists think the Dj's eyes are red?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My Little Apocalypse Pony!

Yes, that's my fan pony of that Robot Chicken skit.


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Too many posts on a new page without ponies. Adding picture for good measure:
> 
> http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/175/f/3/p3_by_yoorporick-d3js3hy.png
> 
> Also, I must have missed something somewhere. Why do artists think the Dj's eyes are red?


Dunno about the eyes, but that picture is pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> WAIT A MINUTE. BACK THE FUCK UP.
> 
> _Her_ thigh? Girls watch this show?



Um, yes? What the hell do you think _I_ am? Jeez.

Seriously, though, us older female fans are quite a bit rarer, but I have about 3 other IRL female brony friends. So there, Commiecomrade.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

When something is rare we often doubt our inferences to make it more fitting with what is most common.

My sister thinks the show is in her words "gay" though she was laughing all the way through it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> My sister thinks the show is in her words "gay" though she was laughing all the way through it.


What does that make her then?


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> WAIT A MINUTE. BACK THE FUCK UP.
> 
> _Her_ thigh? Girls watch this show?



I am dissapoint.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> What does that make her then?



A troll. Actually, how old is she? It might make more sense if she's a tween or early teen, they think they're too cool for everything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> A troll. Actually, how old is she? It might make more sense if she's a tween or early teen, they think they're too cool for everything.


Bet you fifty bucks one of these days you're going to see a random mlp pony doll around the house and her cramming it under her mattress so you don't see.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Seriously, though, us older female fans are quite a bit rarer, but I have about 3 other IRL female brony friends.



My girlfriend loves the show, and she's in her early-mid thirties. Then again, she was also a huge fan of the original show as a kid, as well as a toy collector up until she was 19 (her collection was lost in a fire, sadly). I'm trying to convince her to start collecting again, and not just because I need an excuse to buy them... well, not totally, anyway. 

"Oh, the MLP toys on the shelf in the living room? Yeah, those belong to my girlfriend. Yeah, that's it, girlfriend."


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Um, yes? What the hell do you think _I_ am? Jeez.
> 
> Seriously, though, us older female fans are quite a bit rarer, but I have about 3 other IRL female brony friends. So there, Commiecomrade.





Deo said:


> I am dissapoint.



I guess I forgot the :V

You people can't take anything as a joke without the almighty :V

Unless you're joking with me without it too.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Hopefully, it's easy to fake your age on the net.
> 
> EDIT: I thought by young you meant like 10-12.



If someone here claimed to be 9 I would be extemely suspicious.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Here, I have drawn an OC pony character, for no other reason than I'm a horrible horrible person who has been consumed by ponies.

Behold her majesty, and acquire diabetes.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

My girlfriend and I have become addicted to this show. We're on episode 10 right now. She's 21, I'm...well, I'll be 20 tomorrow. Both girls. I can understand why it has gotten so popular; it has something for everyone. Personally I like Rarity and Fluttershy. My girlfriend like Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Here, I have drawn an OC pony character, for no other reason than I'm a horrible horrible person who has been consumed by ponies.
> 
> Behold her majesty, and acquire diabetes.



Did it stab something?



			
				Krystal Harmonia said:
			
		

> A troll. Actually, how old is she? It might make more sense if she's a tween or early teen, they think they're too cool for everything.


Early teens so I guess that would explain it.


----------



## cad (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Too many posts on a new page without ponies. Adding picture for good measure:
> 
> http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/175/f/3/p3_by_yoorporick-d3js3hy.png
> 
> Also, I must have missed something somewhere. Why do artists think the Dj's eyes are red?


It's just a fanon concept. I don't know where it originated from. Other colors her eyes have been in are violet and blue, I think.

Personally, I think she looks striking with scarlet red eyes.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Radiohead said:


> My girlfriend and I have become addicted to this show. We're on episode 10 right now. She's 21, I'm...well, I'll be 20 tomorrow. Both girls. I can understand why it has gotten so popular; it has something for everyone. Personally I like Rarity and Fluttershy. My girlfriend like Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie.



I've been converting as many people as I can for the last few weeks. So far, I've converted about 15 of my 'net friends, and 6 or 7 IRL friends. I like spreading the love and tolerance!


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Commiecomrade said:


> I guess I forgot the :V
> 
> You people can't take anything as a joke without the almighty :V
> 
> Unless you're joking with me without it too.



I'll make mine clearer too.

"I am dissapoint. :V"


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Did it stab something?



Yes, with friendship!

..No, fake red horn just goes with her cutie mark.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Anyone like some of the fanon ideas? Like RD is actually Celestia's daughter "Frejya"? Or that Trixie is related to Twilight? Personally, I love that shit. :3


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Anyone like some of the fanon ideas? Like RD is actually Celestia's daughter "Frejya"? Or that Trixie is related to Twilight? Personally, I love that shit. :3



I have a pictures related to the Trixe/Twilight thing. I need to figure out how to post images from my hard drive to the forums, though. Help?


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Welp, time to give up hope for a good second season. Once Hot Topic gets ahold of something, it can only go downhill.



THIS ^


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aden said:


> Welp, time to give up hope for a good second season. Once Hot Topic gets ahold of something, it can only go downhill.



I'll accord you political asylum in Belgium. There aren't any Hot Topics here so they can never stop MLP from being awesome >:3


----------



## cad (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Anyone like some of the fanon ideas? Like RD is actually Celestia's daughter "Frejya"? Or that Trixie is related to Twilight? Personally, I love that shit. :3


Never heard of the former. Where does it come from?

Trixie and Twilight being related doesn't really stick to me, honestly, thanks to all the shipping of them.

I like Scratchie's eyes being scarlet red. It fits so damn well.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Yes, now that a merchandising company got ahold of MLP, it has nowhere to go but downhill. :V


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Never heard of the former. Where does it come from?



"Mommy Nearest"


----------



## Conker (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Anyone like some of the fanon ideas? Like RD is actually Celestia's daughter "Frejya"? Or that Trixie is related to Twilight? Personally, I love that shit. :3


No. Granted, this fandom is capable of putting out great work based on the source material, but I still stay away from fanfics and other ideas. If they aren't part of the canon, then there's no point to them. Hell, I've seen people hoping that Gilda/Trixie don't return because it would ruin some of the fanfiction. That idea to me, is just offensive. I'm not about to put someones fan idea over what the actual writers put out, even if the fan ideas turn out to be better. 

Not to mention, half hte fan made shit is all shipping, which I've no interest in :V


----------



## BRN (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> half hte fan made shit is all shipping, which I've no interest in :V





Conker said:


> I've no interest in :V





Conker said:


> no interest :V





Conker said:


> *:V*


salute.png


----------



## b-anon (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

she is awesome.  Her character backstory rocks too.



**edit... doesn't make much sense here-- this is a response to post 1642**  hurrrrrrrrrrrrr..........


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



b-anon said:


> she is awesome.  Her character backstory rocks too.
> 
> 
> 
> **edit... doesn't make much sense here-- *this is a response to post 1642***  hurrrrrrrrrrrrr..........



Next time, use the "Reply With Quote" button...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## Sar (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...


 infared brownies taste like rainbows? Interdasting.


----------



## cad (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...


http://drax99.deviantart.com/gallery/30880931#/d3j4d81


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/233/c/0/c0dd82bbcee9e7a89b8b45d36cb16a8a-d47dlz8.png

Purge the unclean.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



mystery_penguin said:


> http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/233/c/0/c0dd82bbcee9e7a89b8b45d36cb16a8a-d47dlz8.png
> 
> Purge the unclean.



I take those battle mechs, and I raise this.

Your Argument Is About 20% More Invalid


----------



## Conker (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Sometimes I wonder why people take their enjoyment of this show to...interesting levels, and then I log into facebook and see the MLP post of the day is "enjoy your weekend everypony" and man, did that put a huge smile on my face. 

/posthasnopoint


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think some are possessed by this show, and people almost worship this show almost like a religion.

I do admit this show can be fun to watch tho some seem to take it to extremes.


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



8-bit said:


> Anyone like some of the fanon ideas? Like RD is actually Celestia's daughter "Frejya"? Or that Trixie is related to Twilight? Personally, I love that shit. :3


I really hate that "Frejya" shit. For one it's name-rape of a norse god and the name and culture have NOTHING to do with ponies. In fact I don't think you could pick a culture that was more opposite of love and tolerance than old nordic tribes. Instead of love and tolerance it was murder, slavery, and pillaging. And the idea itself is just way too Mary Sue for me. Fanon ideas can be good, but not anything that is so Mary Sue-ish with giant plot holes. I think I read the first few pages of the fic that started this Frejya bullpucky and it has Twilight's dad as RD's dad and all sorts of WTF and general fuckery going on it. I actually can't read any of this pony fiction because most of it sounds like it was written by a middle schooler. The only one I sort of like is Brony Cray's "The Night That Never Ended" because it actually does go into more thought than "PONIEESSSS". It has each character's strength as their weakness and puts them under stress in a way that Vonnegut might have approved of if he was not dead and liked ponies.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Deo said:


> I really hate that "Frejya" shit. For one it's name-rape of a norse god and the name and culture have NOTHING to do with ponies. In fact I don't think you could pick a culture that was more opposite of love and tolerance than old nordic tribes. Instead of love and tolerance it was murder, slavery, and pillaging. And the idea itself is just way too Mary Sue for me. Fanon ideas can be good, but not anything that is so Mary Sue-ish with giant plot holes. I think I read the first few pages of the fic that started this Frejya bullpucky and it has Twilight's dad as RD's dad and all sorts of WTF and general fuckery going on it. I actually can't read any of this pony fiction because most of it sounds like it was written by a middle schooler. The only one I sort of like is Brony Cray's "The Night That Never Ended" because it actually does go into more thought than "PONIEESSSS". *It has each character's strength as their weakness and puts them under stress in a way that Vonnegut might have approved of if he was not dead and liked ponies.*



This sounds like high praise for a fanfic...


----------



## Aden (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



IkodoMoonstrife said:


> THIS ^



You come back to the forums and your first post is in the MLP thread |3

everyone, this would be my boyfriend~

also psst you should use the 'this' button for that kind of thing


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I'm leaving my previous argument with this.


----------



## Xeans (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> Anyone know of any good MLP wallpapers?
> 
> Also, SINFEST'S LATEST COMIC!!!!



Found some really nice ones on DeviantArt, my personal favorites come from this guy: http://smockhobbes.deviantart.com/ the wallpapers are the first thing up in his gallery


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I found this just a moment ago.
http://cosplay.paheal.net/_images/c...intosh Friendship_is_Magic My_Little_Pony.jpg
Eeeyup


----------



## Sar (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> I found this just a moment ago.http://cosplay.paheal.net/_images/c...intosh Friendship_is_Magic My_Little_Pony.jpgEeeyup


Cool costume bro.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> I found this just a moment ago.
> http://cosplay.paheal.net/_images/ca6cc907b2eb81ac991c711fa4b3eb1e/45162 - Big_Macintosh Friendship_is_Magic My_Little_Pony.jpg
> Eeeyup



Goddamn, bronies put out some quality work.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The level of commitment by some of these people is phenomenal. 

It strikes me as odd that this (pony) fandom is well on track to being on par with trekkies and mainstream furries for committment. 


Truly, the ponies _ARE_ taking over...


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> The level of commitment by some of these people is phenomenal.
> 
> It strikes me as odd that this (pony) fandom is well on track to being on par with trekkies and mainstream furries for committment.
> 
> ...



The thing I find weird is that all those ultra-dedicated communities are almost exclusively found in the USA, and to a lesser extent in the UK.
Fandoms like the ones that exist over there are compeletly unheard-of where I come from. There's simply nothing like them.

So I ask myself, how come ? How come furries are such a big thing where you live but not where I live ? We have the same cartoons, the same movies, the same books, the same internet ... How come ponies are almost non-existant over here ? It's just strange.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



General-jwj said:


> The thing I find weird is that all those ultra-dedicated communities are almost exclusively found in the USA, and to a lesser extent in the UK.
> Fandoms like the ones that exist over there are compeletly unheard-of where I come from. There's simply nothing like them.
> 
> So I ask myself, how come ? How come furries are such a big thing where you live but not where I live ? We have the same cartoons, the same movies, the same books, the same internet ... How come ponies are almost non-existant over here ? It's just strange.



Region I suppose. Australia is much the same. These fandoms exist, but are much less prominent mainly because not many people here give a fuck about what others are doing. In a way, I am glad. People here tend not to be very judgemental. It`s more of a _"Really? Whatever then..."_ reaction. I`ve made obscure references to ponies several times in public and noticed several of my aquaintances do the same. The pony fandom runs deep, I am sure of it, but I will conduct further _"research"_ before fully breaching the topic in public. 


After which I will scream _BRONY PRIDE!_ in the local shopping center and beseech my brethren to join me. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I gotta admit people here are much more judgemental (in a back-biting kind of way) and bothered by "deviation from the norm" than what I used to believe, it saddens me, really. I thought the people here had reached a point where being fan of a girl's cartoon wouldn't be a problem, but people still make stupid jokes about it (then again, I don't exactly mix with the most educated or well-behaved demographics ...)

Apart from that, the people here just don't have the level of single-minded dedication you english-speaking types all over the world have (apart when sports are concerned). They'll be sort of interested in something for a while, then get bored and move on to something else. They'll never have the sort of die hard fan mentality for anything fictional. I'm a pretty rare breed for this place when you think about it (must come from the english side of the family)


----------



## BRN (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

The UK is an excessively 'discreet' state, where eccentricity is ambiently discouraged, and active dissention from the norm is just as actively shot down. Bronies exist, but they keep quiet. Hell, I saw a forty-year old woman on the train a few weeks ago wearing an MLP top with RD on it. It made me :3.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Nopony here knoooooows of the shooooow. I worked round the clock to convert every-fething-one of the gosh-darn people I know, and only my sister got hooked by the show. It's just senseless how the people here want nothing to do with love and tolerance because of the social stigmata associated with enjoying ponies ;_;


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ishtar5 said:


> Truly, the ponies _ARE_ taking over...



Sinfest seems to agree.


----------



## cad (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I now own a Fluttershy brushable. I still have to sort the hair out, but it's somewhat decent now.
Playing around with the hair is much more fun than I imagined it would be. So silky smooth. Now I know why those brushables are the staple of the MLP toyline: it's just fun playing around with the hair.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> It's just a fanon concept. I don't know where it originated from. Other colors her eyes have been in are violet and blue, I think.
> 
> Personally, I think she looks striking with scarlet red eyes.



Just curious. I agree red eyes look best on the character.

Anyways, it's like I'm tripping on friendship.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Actually that's a pretty good tune


----------



## cad (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Just curious. I agree red eyes look best on the character.
> 
> Anyways, it's like I'm tripping on friendship.


Holy shit.
I'm unsure what to say about this, other than it put a ridiculous smile on my face.


----------



## BRN (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Just curious. I agree red eyes look best on the character.
> 
> Anyways, it's like I'm tripping on friendship.



20% more addicting than nyancat


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Just curious. I agree red eyes look best on the character.
> 
> Anyways, it's like I'm tripping on friendship.



My brain just 'sploded...


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Simply because of how many people are bronies..I'm watching MLP friendship is magic... I just started ep.1. I'll give my judgement later xD


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Alderic said:


> Simply because of how many people are bronies..I'm watching MLP friendship is magic... I just started ep.1. I'll give my judgement later xD



Just because I was _called_ a brony did I start watching it.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Just because I was _called_ a brony did I start watching it.


Well I'm watching it because I've seen so many people talking about enjoying it;and i see why. 
It's actually alot more entertaining that I would've thought. I won't be changing my Fursona..maybe in the future making another 1 though.


----------



## b-anon (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

okay so we're on a fur website calling other people ridiculous whackos because of the imaginary animals they idolize.

  We are on a fur website/  calling other people/ who make up a sizeable fraction of our group/ ridiculous whackos.

...?  were you trying to log in to chan4chan and wound up here somehow?


----------



## Corto (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I changed the topic name because I felt like it and didn't want anyone ever again making a topic about this gay ass show. Continue as you were.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> I changed the topic name because I felt like it and didn't want anyone ever again making a topic about this gay ass show. Continue as you were.



You don't like it, Corto? Why, exactly?


----------



## Conker (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You don't like it, Corto? Why, exactly?


Clearly it's because he isn't masculine enough :3


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Clearly it's because he isn't masculine enough :3


Lol makes perfect sense xD


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Clearly it's because he isn't masculine enough :3



*Supresses penis joke related to his username*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Alderic said:


> Well I'm watching it because I've seen so many people talking about enjoying it;and i see why.
> It's actually alot more entertaining that I would've thought. I won't be changing my Fursona..maybe in the future making another 1 though.



I remember in about early June thinking, "Furries are the gayest faggots ever for liking this."

That was about three days before my initiation.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm just waiting until Seth McFarlane picks this up and makes a joke about it on Family Guy...  

Chris: DAD!  There's an evil monkey in my closet...;A;

Peter: *walking over to the closet door* now son, you know there isn't really an evil monkey in he...ARGH! *opens it and Piunkie Pie bounces out*

Pinkie: Hai =D 

Chris: w..what is it dad? 

Peter: I..I don't know son...

*hilarious hi-jinks ensue*


----------



## cad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I fixed my Fluttershy brushable's hair in the tub. About 20 minutes well spent, she looks smashing. Might have to cut her hair a bit, though, it's verrrry long.

Who knew brushing those brushables could be so fun.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I fixed my Fluttershy brushable's hair in the tub. About 20 minutes well spent, she looks smashing. Might have to cut her hair a bit, though, it's verrrry long.
> 
> Who knew brushing those brushables could be so fun.



I didn't go that far but yeah, I'm constantly trying to fix my Fluttershy's hair too. It's such a mess 
And yesterday I left my bedroom window open and left and a storm started and drenched everything in my room, so now her hair is even worse. I don't deserve to be a brushable pony owner :Â¨(


----------



## cad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> I didn't go that far but yeah, I'm constantly trying to fix my Fluttershy's hair too. It's such a mess
> And yesterday I left my bedroom window open and left and a storm started and drenched everything in my room, so now her hair is even worse. I don't deserve to be a brushable pony owner :Â¨(


What I did to her hair:
First, I seperated the hair so that it's like her hair in the show.
Then, I combed and straightened it out a bit.
Then, I went into the bathroom with her (yes I know that sounded innuendoing)
Then, while in the tub, I washed her hair while combing it so it would look somewhat show accurate.

The result right now I'm pretty happy for. Her hair's a wee bit too long, so I might have to cut it so it's not ridiculously long.

How is the condition of your brushable's hair?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Erm ... I dunno ... Kinda close enough to the original's haircut from the show ? There are a few renegade individual hairs here and there that confound my best efforts to brush them back into the fold, but otherwise I guess it looks decent enough.

There's also this one strand of hair in her tail that just goes in a compeletly different direction from the rest of the tail ... it's too weird, I can't fix it no matter what I try.

Edit : AJ's hair is so much easier to take care of. Thank goodness I brought her too.


----------



## cad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That sounds kinda like mine. A few individual strands of hair sticks out, though nothing really to be concerned about. And the tail's end also sticks out in a 180 degree angle, though her tail does do that in the show.

I wanted to get AJ, too, but she was sold out.
Also, I still am baffled that they sell ponies here in Sweden. When did the show start to air HERE all off a sudden?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I wanted to get AJ, too, but she was sold out.
> Also, I still am baffled that they sell ponies here in Sweden. When did the show start to air HERE all off a sudden?



I don't understand how come they sell them in Belgium either. I found them in 2 separate shops in my university's city alone, and there are more in at least 3 other locations scattered throughout the country. And the show never aired here, I'm sure of it. My sister keeps checking on all the channels.


----------



## cad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was just "whuuaaaaaaat???" when I saw that they had G4 ponies available on Toys 'R Us Swedish localized homepage.

But who cares, right? More ponies for the masses~


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got weird stares when I brought AJ and Pinkie (gave Pinkie to my sister though, poor thing, she didn't even have a pony toy ) because I was listening to my Ipod in the toy store and air-guitaring like a lunatic in front of the MLP stand.

Ahh ... good times.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...Even I thought this last bit of conversation was taking it a bit too far... :V


I will not judge.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> ...Even I thought this last bit of conversation was taking it a bit too far... :V
> 
> 
> I will not judge.



In the final hour of judgement I shall know no shame for my actions :V


----------



## cad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> ...Even I thought this last bit of conversation was taking it a bit too far... :V
> 
> 
> I will not judge.


I bought and brushed that bitch's hair like a boss and I'm a man enough to admit it. :V


----------



## Corto (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You don't like it, Corto? Why, exactly?


Because it's boring and dumb and for girls. It's a stupid flash animated show with simple jokes that the internet fell in love with because of the use of wacky faces, implied lesbianism and the repressed homosexuality of 4chan. And the "you are not man enough to like it!" jokes are annoying. 





AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Supresses penis joke related to his username*


Not this again. IT'S A CHARACTER FROM A NOVEL.

EDIT: Of course that's just my opinion as a bitter old man. I also find the furry fandom to be silly yet here I am. So no need to convince me otherwise. Just enjoy the show.


----------



## BRN (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Corto, you're just not man enough to like it


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Corto, you're just not man enough to like it



autism


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Not this again. IT'S A CHARACTER FROM A NOVEL.



What novel? What character?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The only Corto I know of is Corto Maltese, but it clearly isn't the same character.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The recolors are here.  I picked up a "Cupcake" pony at the Family Dollar.  The package is a Twilight Sparkle-colored Fluttershy, but the pony is a Twilight Sparkle-colored Pinkie Pie.  Her cutie mark is a giant frosted cupcake with a cherry on top.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> The recolors are here.  I picked up a "Cupcake" pony at the Family Dollar.  The package is a Twilight Sparkle-colored Fluttershy, but the pony is a Twilight Sparkle-colored Pinkie Pie.  Her cutie mark is a giant frosted cupcake with a cherry on top.



Are you talking about those all-plastic ponies sold inside of bags ? Because I'm getting all confused again.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Because it's boring and dumb and for girls. It's a stupid flash animated show with simple jokes that the internet fell in love with because of the use of wacky faces, implied lesbianism and the repressed homosexuality of 4chan. And the "you are not man enough to like it!" jokes are annoying. Not this again. IT'S A CHARACTER FROM A NOVEL.
> 
> EDIT: Of course that's just my opinion as a bitter old man. I also find the furry fandom to be silly yet here I am. So no need to convince me otherwise. Just enjoy the show.



I hear being a pony fan makes lonely out of shape alcoholic 20 year old men *VERY* attractive to the ladies.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Are you talking about those all-plastic ponies sold inside of bags ? Because I'm getting all confused again.



Nope, it's one of the $5.00 brushables in the clear plastic paper-backed shell.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Nope, it's one of the $5.00 brushables in the clear plastic paper-backed shell.



Wow, I had absolutely NO idea they did stuff like that. It's kinda weird. Why not just take one of the mane six ?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Wow, I had absolutely NO idea they did stuff like that. It's kinda weird. Why not just take one of the mane six ?



The only ones they had at the time were Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash, and I already have 'em.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> The only ones they had at the time were Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash, and I already have 'em.



Yeah I know, Fluttershy is ALL OVER THE PLACE. There are literally dozens of her in every shop. Also, gotta respect your dedication. I'd have given up and tried elswhere instead of just buying a random pony (unless it was pretty of course )


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nothing but old stuff here (granted I haven't looked), Usually my sister grabs it and says "Look it is My Little Pony perfect for you." I laugh and she then puts it a way.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Nothing but old stuff here (granted I haven't looked), Usually my sister grabs it and says "Look it is My Little Pony perfect for you." I laugh and she then puts it a way.



My sister has a box of them that dates back from when she was a small kid, but it's not the same. The cutie marks and hair colours and everything are completely different from those of the show, so I never felt the need to re-appropriate them.


----------



## Corto (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What novel? What character?


Willis Corto from Neuromancer. I had just read the novel when I registered and decided to use this dumb nickname because I was sure I'd never come back to the forum.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> My sister has a box of them that dates back from when she was a small kid, but it's not the same. The cutie marks and hair colours and everything are completely different from those of the show, so I never felt the need to re-appropriate them.



I suppose you could make your own out of clay and hair clippings


----------



## Conker (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Few fun things I found on Equestria Daily:

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/video-drawing-tutorials.html#more

I'm not the best artist out there, and while FAF is populated by those that are, some people might find those videos useful. I do. I'd like to randomly sketch ponies when bored, and now I'll be able to! I appreciate fans putting stuff out like that, because I damn well know people are making money off of drawings of the main cast of characters. PLUS IT SAYS HOW TO DRAW SPIKE D:

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/rumors-fim-dvd-releasing-in-october.html#comments

Rumor saying the DVD boxset of season one might release in October. That would be cool, and I hope it's true. 

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/08/custom-pony-compilation-10.html#more

Top few photos are what I find important. I want to do something exactly like that with clay. Sculpt em out in little areas of their interest, like a small scene. Fluttershy's is fantastic. I like Applejack's, but it seems like it could use more in the background. I want to do something like that with all the main characters, and I've got a few planned out in my head, but we'll see if they actually get done. My ability to sculpt isn't bad; I love everything I've made thus far, but I'm slow with it, and I'm not as good as the guy who did those two.

Plans:

Fluttershy in a small field, like above, with Angel
Twilight Sparkle on top of a small hill, reading a book on astronomy while Spike looks through a telescope (pulled from "Owls Well that Ends Well")
Applejack next to an apple tree, perhaps a wheelbarrow off to the side. I'd like to include Winona on his hind legs sniffing at a low hanging apple.
Rainbowdash sitting on some clouds, not sure on other details yet.
Dunno what to do with Pinkie Pie; I want to include Gummy
Dunno what to do with Rarity; I want to include Opalescence


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This suddenly came to me. Why aren't Scootaloo and Sweetie Belle in school? The school looks to be only one room.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

@Inciatus
I know this has nothing to do with MLP but..does your name have to do with Harry potter xD? I just looked at it and realized it looks like a spell from HP


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There ain't nothin MLP related I'm thinking about making or creating except for this:

http://i.imgur.com/7TDdu.jpg


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> There ain't nothin MLP related I'm thinking about making or creating except for this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7TDdu.jpg



Interesante.

Although I don't get most of the drink referemces.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> There ain't nothin MLP related I'm thinking about making or creating except for this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7TDdu.jpg



I want some AJ or Derpy Hooves now.


----------



## Conker (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> There ain't nothin MLP related I'm thinking about making or creating except for this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7TDdu.jpg


Wish I had the booze to make all of those. Don't know if I can make even one with my current stock


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

YES. I am so making the Rainbow Dash. Some Beefeater gin, CrystalHead Vodka, (no NOS, tht shit is nasty, I'll substitute a Monster). I don't have Curacao so I'll just add another _dash_ of CrystalHead. And I don't have any triple sec, so another dash of CrystalHead and a nice thick slice of orange. :3c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> There ain't nothin MLP related I'm thinking about making or creating except for this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7TDdu.jpg



Rarity sounds good
ugh that sounds so wrong


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Rarity sounds good
> ugh that sounds so wrong



I know they normally don't go into cocktails, but shouldn't hers include... wine?


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I want some AJ or Derpy Hooves now.



I want some AJ right now too.

Applejack might not be my most favourite pony, but her specialty is exactly my absolute weakness: Anything with apples in it. (Fuck I love apple juice.)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I know they normally don't go into cocktails, but shouldn't hers include... wine?



Sound of me giggling childishly in the background... :V

I`d drink that.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd love to try the drinks. And those brushables mentioned earlier kinda sound like fun... jeez. Then I can sit on my bed, listening to the songs and saying "brushie brushie" to my hearts content.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

in my opinion mlp sucks and its annoying... god you furries need to like something diffrent and better...


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> in my opinion mlp sucks and its annoying... god you furries need to like something diffrent and better...


out
now


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> in my opinion mlp sucks and its annoying... god you furries need to like something diffrent and better...



Fucking trolls. Somebody ban the living shit out of this guy, now. :V


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> There ain't nothin MLP related I'm thinking about making or creating except for this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7TDdu.jpg



Welp, looks like it's time to start drinkin'


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Fucking trolls. Somebody ban the living shit out of this guy, now. :V


why so angry ?? its only an opinion.. not an attack... jesus


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

'Cuz you're so judgemental. You make an opinion without even trying the thing that your trolling about. It's called trolling, or hating, and people generally don't like it.


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> why so butthurt ??


 


Krystal Harmonia said:


> :V



lol


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> in my opinion mlp sucks and its annoying... god you furries need to like something diffrent and better...



I didn't realize only furries watch this show?

Actually, if it was entirely a furry thing, I would have never bothered starting to watch it in the first place. Furries have disappointed me too many times to trust their tastes.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> 'Cuz you're so judgemental. You make an opinion without even trying the thing that your trolling about. It's called trolling, or hating, and people generally don't like it.


 you think i am trolling cause you are angry about my opinion of girls stuff called my little pony


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I didn't realize only furries watch this show?
> 
> Actually, if it was entirely a furry thing, I would have never bothered starting to watch it in the first place. Furries have disappointed me too many times to trust their tastes.


its what girls watch


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> you are angry



Noep, just lol'ing


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Lol It's Jans again. I'm starting to think you're a troll...

also I don't really like mlp but I saw the pilot and I know why you could like it.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> its what girls watch



Riveting tale, chap.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Riveting tale, chap.


 its true though... i cant understand why over grown men love mlp and always want to add a cock or boobs to the piece of mlp artwork and then submit it to fa... it makes it look worse


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> its true though... i cant understand why over grown men love mlp and always want to add a cock or boobs to the piece of mlp artwork and then submit it to fa... it makes it look worse



Because the perversion of innocence is a common fetish in the fandom

you're proof :3


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Double post argh


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This guy is amazing. :V

Seriously, though, I'm not angry (there's only two people on this planet that can genuinely make me angry), and this new guy, jansrnovic, needs to realize that :V means :V

:V

And yeah, I guess it is more of a girl's show... Or at least, it was supposed to be... now it's just awesome.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aktosh said:


> lol It's jans again. I'm starting to think you are a troll yourself...
> 
> To Mlp: I don't really like the show but I saw the Pilot and I can see how people could like it.^-^


 i never troll but my fingers that type on the keyboard do...


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> This guy is amazing. :V
> 
> Seriously, though, I'm not angry (there's only two people on this planet that can genuinely make me angry), and this new guy, jansrnovic, needs to realize that :V means :V
> 
> ...


 well at least you are no male so that one good thing


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> well at least you are no male so that one good thing



Uh, herpderp. Maybe you should check out the "About Me" section on people's profile before you guess their gender... :V

And stop doubleposting.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> i never troll but my fingers that type on the keyboard do...



For someone who hates the show so much, you sure do like to come back to this thread and check on people's reactions. Just sayin' :V


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> its true though... i cant understand why over grown men love mlp and always want to add a cock or boobs to the piece of mlp artwork and then submit it to fa... it makes it look worse



Because it was designed to have appeal for children _and their parents._ (So, by extension, something for older people in general.) For example, one episode has a Benny Hill chase scene. It's easy to see why that reference was not for the little girls.

To the cock and boobs art comment, people and the internet are fucked up. Nothing new there.

EDIT: What's an 'over-grown man'? Is that like a really fat guy?


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

don't hate it till you try it


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> i never troll but my fingers that type on the keyboard do...



Lol. But I mean you are in a fandom where a lot of people outside say "Isn't that stuff for kids?" Maybe you should be a bit more open minded.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Uh, herpderp. Maybe you should check out the "About Me" section on people's profile before you guess their gender... :V
> 
> And stop doubleposting.


 its totally not illegal to guess peoples genders.. therefore i will keep doing it


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> For someone who hates the show so much, you sure do like to come back to this thread and check on people's reactions. Just sayin' :V



Dude, It's called trolling.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

can we go back to ponies now?

EEE...


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> don't hate it till you try it



Same goes with trolling ^^.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes. We talk about judgemental trolls.

Now, back to ponies. 18 days until Season Two!!!



Aktosh said:


> It's a pony threat *facepalm*



I'm pretty sure that'd be a *facehoof*

:V

Man, that was wierd.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Yes. We talk about judgemental trolls.
> 
> Now, back to ponies. 18 days until Season Two!!!


i can reply to this pony style
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8JCX9E0bEI


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm so gonna buy some of those blind-bag ponies. As soon as I get paid.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd completely forgotten it was airing so soon ! Thanks for reminding me :-]


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aktosh said:


> Same goes with trolling ^^.



Is it trolling? It's currently the only discussing fueling the thread today.

Doesn't that legitimize it? It's self-defeating trolling, if it's trolling at all.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i can reply to this pony style
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8JCX9E0bEI



"I know it's gonna be SO AWESOME!"

/)^3^(\

"Exactly"


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> "I know it's gonna be SO AWESOME!"
> 
> /)^3^(\
> 
> "Exactly"


 i bet you play with yourself over ponies too


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't feed the troll. Goddamnit guys...


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*sigh*

Okay. Troll, consider yourself ignored.

Anyways, back to ponies.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Were we not talking about ponies the whole time? I was.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPgW1evNPPQ
found this music video and loved it


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And I just found this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MunCk4b6ofM&feature=related

Awesome.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know why but I like the 8-Bit version better =-?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Me too.

And I think I got an idea for a cutie mark! *squee*

http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/150/i/2009/363/4/9/Kingdom_Hearts_Tattoo_by_yoshipwnsall.jpg


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Me too.
> 
> And I think I got an idea for a cutie mark! *squee*
> 
> http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/150/i/2009/363/4/9/Kingdom_Hearts_Tattoo_by_yoshipwnsall.jpg



I'm the only one allowed to create my ponie's cutie mark by means of lazy intellectual theft missy }=[


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I don't see the whole thing about MLP I watched it, the voices annoyed me to be honest, But at least I tried watching three total episodes which is more than I can say about the majority of anti-pony supporters 'round here. I also find the mass invasion of pony art somewhat annoying only for the fact that I get at least 20 new pony themed submissions each hour. Its almost as bad as the great homestuck invasion of DA. Almost. But hey least I tried ta watch the annoying little show. That has to account for something. Right?


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this thread sucks...


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rozel-Roo said:


> So I don't see the whole thing about MLP I watched it, the voices annoyed me to be honest, But at least I tried watching three total episodes which is more than I can say about the majority of anti-pony supporters 'round here. I also find the mass invasion of pony art somewhat annoying only for the fact that I get at least 20 new pony themed submissions each hour. Its almost as bad as the great homestuck invasion of DA. Almost. But hey least I tried ta watch the annoying little show. That has to account for something. Right?



At least you gave it a try. My respect for you just went up x100.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*




jansrnovic said:


> this thread sucks...


Yes well, I sure ain't forcing you ta be here. 

Respect, its all a roo's got yo


----------



## Fay V (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



jansrnovic said:


> this thread sucks...


Please apply more content to your posts "this sucks" is just spam. Just a friendly warning for the future. 
You're free to have a dissenting opinion, but you have to actually apply some content.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Fay V said:


> Please apply more content to your posts "this sucks" is just spam. Just a friendly warning for the future.
> You're free to have a dissenting opinion, but you have to actually apply some content.



He's a troll. He ran out of content just after "MLP sucks it's a girls show" :V

Anyway, back on topic : what do you think the package for the approaching DVD set will be like ? Considering an episode is 20 minutes, that there are 26 of them, and that a DVD can hold maybe 2.5 or 3 hours at most, that's still quite a few DVDs no ? That means a great big box to decorate with artwork and ponies =D

EDIT : sorry to be counting this in DVDs and not Blu-rays, for you hip and cutting edge people, but my DVD collection is my whole life and I have strictly no idea what the limitations of this latest medium are.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Anyway, back on topic : what do you think the package for the approaching DVD set will be like ? Considering an episode is 20 minutes, that there are 26 of them, and that a DVD can hold maybe 2.5 or 3 hours at most, that's still quite a few DVDs no ? That means a great big box to decorate with artwork and ponies =D



I squeed just thinking about it.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> He's a troll. He ran out of content just after "MLP sucks it's a girls show" :V



He'll be infracted, just like anyone else would, if he chooses to ignore the warning.



General-jwj said:


> Anyway, back on topic : what do you think the package for the approaching DVD set will be like ? Considering an episode is 20 minutes, that there are 26 of them, and that a DVD can hold maybe 2.5 or 3 hours at most, that's still quite a few DVDs no ? That means a great big box to decorate with artwork and ponies =D



Each episode is actually closer to 22:30 each (standard half-hour show length), so that comes to 9:45:00 (585 minutes) total running length.  It'll most likely be a four-disc set with either six-seven episodes per disc or a 7-7-7-5 episode arrangement.


----------



## cad (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I didn't realize only furries watch this show?
> 
> Actually, if it was entirely a furry thing, I would have never bothered starting to watch it in the first place. Furries have disappointed me too many times to trust their tastes.


It is most certainly not a furry thing. Only here I've seen furries who hate the show or have expressed dislike towards it. Likewise, there's also bronies who dislike furries. Although this doesn't apply to everyone, of course


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Each episode is actually closer to 22:30 each (standard half-hour show length), so that comes to 9:45:00 (585 minutes) total running length.  It'll most likely be a four-disc set with either six-seven episodes per disc or a 7-7-7-5 episode arrangement.



Please have steaming-hot intercourse with me, Oh great DVD Master :V

Depending on the means they'll invest, they have 2 possibilities : regroup individual DVD boxes from parts of the season (part 1, part 2, etc ...) together in a small cardboard-type container (if they also want to sell all the season 1 parts separatly) or they can put them all together in a book-like thing that unfolds. That leaves more decoration possibilities to ponder. Individual artwork on the cardboard box ans each season part DVD box, or full panoramic friese on the inside of the book-like DVD container ?


----------



## cad (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I bet it's going to be full of those old over-used vectors that appears everywhere.

Also, I found the best gif ever: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqob31vkuj1qbkr3ao1_500.gif


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Please have steaming-hot intercourse with me, Oh great DVD Master :V
> 
> Depending on the means they'll invest, they have 2 possibilities : regroup individual DVD boxes from parts of the season (part 1, part 2, etc ...) together in a small cardboard-type container (if they also want to sell all the season 1 parts separatly) or they can put them all together in a book-like thing that unfolds. That leaves more decoration possibilities to ponder. Individual artwork on the cardboard box ans each season part DVD box, or full panoramic friese on the inside of the book-like DVD container ?



I can't imagine what they decide to do being anything less than a pleasant surprise at this point.

(They'd better not screw it up, now that they know the diversity of their fan base. *fingerscrossed*)


----------



## Ziggywolf (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have no Idea, I hated it before I saw the first episode "cough cough" don't let them... Ooooooh ponies!! OwO


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh don't search ponies on FA you'll question yourself on an internal level, with that out of the way I don't care for the show.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mr. Warper said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh don't search ponies on FA you'll question yourself on an internal level, with that out of the way I don't care for the show.



Unless you really want to scar your brain, don't look at the ponies on e621 and *do* heed the warning labels on ponibooru.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Another MLP fursuit. I think it is Pinkie Pie. 





I'm sure they could have done better.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Another MLP fursuit. I think it is Pinkie Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Myfacewhen.jpg


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Unless you really want to scar your brain, don't look at the ponies on e621 and *do* heed the warning labels on ponibooru.



If you want to enhance your lifestyle, look at the ponies on e621 and head only for the places with warning labels on ponibooru


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Another MLP fursuit. I think it is Pinkie Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind Pinkamina... THAT is the saddest Pinkie Pie I've ever seen.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There is a video of it at a conventiuon cutting a ribbon, looks even worse


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's like all the collective sadness in the world coalesced into a single ball of depressing, crystalizing into the sum of all human tears.

Aaaand, I'm out of poetry. Still hoping for more exotic lands in the next season of the show.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9uo_o-Oqyg

here is the video though I don't know how to embed videos.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> If you want to enhance your lifestyle, look at the ponies on e621 and head only for the places with warning labels on ponibooru



Did that already.  Yup, my cerebrum's got more scars than folds.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> lol



That waffle you're eating looks delicious...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sorry, accidental double post due to browser fail.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

PoNiEs BrO, tHeY aRe SoMe MiRaCuLoUs ShIt.

HoNk :0)


----------



## Conker (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Another MLP fursuit. I think it is Pinkie Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BURN THE WITCH


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What on earth is e(insert random numbers here), anyway?

And why should I be scared of it?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That pinkie is horrible. i wonder if the owner is pleased


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> What on earth is e(insert random numbers here), anyway?
> 
> And why should I be scared of it?



In case you're serious: it's basically a porn site. Apparently more feared that FA.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^^ That Pinky pie outfit is AWFUL XD


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> PoNiEs BrO, tHeY aRe SoMe MiRaCuLoUs ShIt.
> 
> HoNk :0)



It seems that Tomias has found a new thing to idolize


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discussion of e621 is mostly off-topic here, but I'll answer.  Imagine Fchan, but with images thoroughly tagged and searchable.  The name is the E-code for MSG, the flavoring additive, and it seems pretty appropriate.  They used to have a SFW alternative called e961 (the E-code for neotame [NutraSweet]), but the name was since allowed to expire.

It's on topic here because they have been overrun by ponies pretty much since last Spring.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> It seems that Tomias has found a new thing to idolize



ThAtS sOmE rEaL dOwN tO eArTh ShIt YoU jUsT lAiD oN mE bRo.  FuCk YeAh :0)

OnLy 18 MoThErFuCkIn DaYs To Go UnTiL sErIeS 2!


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> ThAtS sOmE rEaL dOwN tO eArTh ShIt YoU jUsT lAiD oN mE bRo.  FuCk YeAh :0)
> 
> OnLy 18 MoThErFuCkIn DaYs To Go UnTiL sErIeS 2!



stop doing this


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Another MLP fursuit. I think it is Pinkie Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I'M NEVER SLEEPING AGAIN THANKS


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Another MLP fursuit. I think it is Pinkie Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



strung out emaciated dope fiend pinkie


----------



## Corto (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> ThAtS sOmE rEaL dOwN tO eArTh ShIt YoU jUsT lAiD oN mE bRo.  FuCk YeAh :0)
> 
> OnLy 18 MoThErFuCkIn DaYs To Go UnTiL sErIeS 2!



Keep posting like this and I'll ban you. I'm not kidding. There's nothing more ann...




Inciatus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9uo_o-Oqyg
> 
> here is the video though I don't know how to embed videos.


*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

*
(I was being serious by the way)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Anyway, back on topic : what do you think the package for the approaching DVD set will be like ? Considering an episode is 20 minutes, that there are 26 of them, and that a DVD can hold maybe 2.5 or 3 hours at most, that's still quite a few DVDs no ? That means a great big box to decorate with artwork and ponies =D



Well, I'd imagine a DVD-box made to look like the book in the first scene would be really snazzy.


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> a DVD-box made to look like the book in the first scene



take my money


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> take my money



I believe the phrase is 'I keep throwing my money at the screen, but nothing is happening!'.


----------



## cad (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> WELL I'M NEVER SLEEPING AGAIN THANKS


Okay.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well, I'd imagine a DVD-box made to look  like the book in the first scene would be really snazzy.


Yes.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree with everything that has transpired in this thread since I last went to sleep.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well, I'd imagine a DVD-box made to look like the book in the first scene would be really snazzy.



Can I get it faster if I sell my family and friends to Hasbro ?


----------



## cad (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Are there bigger brushables available to buy? I just saw a Fluttershy that was twice the size of mine.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If you've got 20 minutes, this Luna Game is pretty good


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ahh, luna game. Brings back memories from the time i first heard of bronies and got more interested about that show.
NOW EVERYONE WILL DOWNLOAD THAT AND PLAY IT.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> If you've got 20 minutes, this Luna Game is pretty good



I just want to remark how evil you are.


----------



## cad (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've already watched them all.
Fuck you Pinkie Pie get out of my room stop staring at me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I just want to remark how evil you are.


Why are you spoiling the fun?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why are you spoiling the fun?



Because it's in the job description.  FAF Moderator's Handbook, Regulation 121, Section 57: "Also, you must spoil the fun in the threads listed in the latest update of Regulation 133, Section 1267, and all posts made by the users named in the latest update of Regulation 133, Section 1286."

:V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Keep posting like this and I'll ban you. I'm not kidding. There's nothing more ann..



Yeah, you have a point, it was just something I meant as a joke in the homestuck thread with Sollux and General JwJ, but it went a bit too far the moment it left the thread and stopped being funny.  Truth be told, it is annoying as hell to write like that after a while, so don't worry, I'm keeping that stuff to a bare minimum, and only in the correct thread.  Sorry for any annoyance caused by my idiocy last night. =3



SIX said:


> If you've got 20 minutes, this Luna Game is pretty good



I'm not sure whether to give this a try?  I don't want it doing anything wierd to my computer. :/



ArielMT said:


> Because it's in the job description.  FAF Moderator's Handbook, Regulation 121, Section 57: "Also, you must spoil the fun in the threads listed in the latest update of Regulation 133, Section 1267, and all posts made by the users named in the latest update of Regulation 133, Section 1286."
> 
> :V



So basically your job is to ruin fun, and wield unholy powers of destruction?  Shit, that sounds cool...:V


----------



## cad (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm not sure whether to give this a try?  I don't want it doing anything wierd to my computer. :/


Just watch the videos on the Know Your Meme page posted here. Just as effective.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't wait for the season 2 premier.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I can't wait for the season 2 premier.


OMG! OMG!  I can't wait!  That's only two and half weeks from now.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I can't wait for the season 2 premier.



This makes me think that bronydom could be like the cool facets of Naziism. Propaganda pictures, armies of bronies, a hierarchy, a plot for world domination...


----------



## cad (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> This makes me think that bronydom could be like the cool facets of Naziism. Propaganda pictures, armies of bronies, a hierarchy, a plot for world domination...


Isn't it already, though? =P


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Isn't it already, though? =P



That was kinda the joke.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> This makes me think that bronydom could be like the cool facets of Naziism. Propaganda pictures, armies of bronies, a hierarchy, a plot for world domination...



I am ok with this.


----------



## cad (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I am ok with this.


'Course you are, princess. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> 'Course you are, princess. :V



DOWN WITH CELESTIA! RISE UP AND FIGHT FOR YOUR SAVIOR, LUNA.

HEIL

Too much?


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> DOWN WITH CELESTIA! RISE UP AND FIGHT FOR YOUR SAVIOR, LUNA.
> 
> HEIL
> 
> Too much?


The "HEIL" is too much >> I'm german.. No just don't go heil xD no hitler please.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Who else is stocked that season 2 is coming out in a couple weeks?


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm sure all of the frequent posters of this thread are eager for it to arrive.


----------



## Kyrodo (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I will never join this bandwagon, rrf XD... not after a former room mate spammed the first 10 episodes about 40-50 times in a row, with the speakers turned up. I've got the opening drilled into my head.


----------



## TheM (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Who else is stocked that season 2 is coming out in a couple weeks?



If ever I had a reason to want my tv back, this would be it. Thank god for the internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kyrodo said:


> I will never join this bandwagon, rrf XD... not after a former room mate spammed the first 10 episodes about 40-50 times in a row, with the speakers turned up. I've got the opening drilled into my head.


Come play with us Danny. Come play with us, forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Kyrodo (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nuuu!!! XD *poof*


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kyrodo said:


> Nuuu!!! XD *poof*


*Kyrodo tried to flee but it failed*

Come on just try to watch it :3
Pwetty pwease.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think from what he said he as watched it. Though I may be wrong.


----------



## Kyrodo (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh yes xD my eyes will never be clean again. Our room was relatively small, seeing as it was a one bedroom with three roomies, and our third's computer was in full view in the living room, right next to where my desk was in fact. Spare meee


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What? Ponies too good for you?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Who else is stocked that season 2 is coming out in a couple weeks?



I'm definitely not stocked, but oh boy am I stoked.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I'm definitely not stocked, but oh boy am I stoked.



You should stock up on sarsaparilla, gonna need something to drink.  You'll be pretty hoarse from yelling "...yay" so much


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tycho said:


> You should stock up on sarsaparilla, gonna need something to drink.  You'll be pretty hoarse *horse* from yelling "...yay" so much



Fix'd/made it worse for you.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So when we all watch season 2 together, where will it be? And will we be all cool enough to allow the show's audio to come in instead of talking/laughing?

Completely random and inane story:
Today I saw the info for Applebuck Season on my Cable's info feature thing... you know what I mean.

Basically it described the episode as Applejack stubbornly trying to harvest all the *applebucks* by herself. I was like WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> So when we all watch season 2 together, where will it be? And will we be all cool enough to allow the show's audio to come in instead of talking/laughing?
> 
> Completely random and inane story:
> Today I saw the info for Applebuck Season on my Cable's info feature thing... you know what I mean.
> ...



I probably won't make it. I imagine it would take away from it quite a bit if nobody will shut up. On the other hand, I don't think anyone would even be there if they didn't really want to watch the show, so the concern is probably moot.

Applejack's gonna be rich in apple currency.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Applejack's gonna be rich in apple currency.



I think my heart stopped for a second. And I possibly woke up everyone in this building.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I probably won't make it. I imagine it would take away from it quite a bit if nobody will shut up. On the other hand, I don't think anyone would even be there if they didn't really want to watch the show, so the concern is probably moot.
> 
> *Applejack's gonna be rich in apple currency.*



Nothing like a slice of warm apple pie with a scoop of ice cream on the side...


----------



## cad (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> DOWN WITH CELESTIA! RISE UP AND FIGHT FOR YOUR SAVIOR, LUNA.
> 
> HEIL
> 
> Too much?


You can never adhere under Luna too much.



Commiecomrade said:


> So when we all watch season 2 together,  where will it be? And will we be all cool enough to allow the show's  audio to come in instead of talking/laughing?
> 
> Completely random and inane story:
> Today I saw the info for Applebuck Season on my Cable's info feature thing... you know what I mean.
> ...


oh fuck, that is just so gold.


----------



## BRN (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This deserves sharing. 

Applebloom is more popular than Applejack.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Applebloom by herself has the D'AAAWWWW factor necessary to trump her sister any day of the week. And I'm sure the crappy voices they usually give AJ in other language-versions of the show have something to do with her lack of popularity too.


----------



## BRN (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...but

uh

 People make no sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Obviously Fluttershy would be the most popular, also hahaha princess luna is more popular than celestia.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> DOWN WITH CELESTIA! RISE UP AND FIGHT FOR YOUR SAVIOR, LUNA.
> 
> HEIL
> 
> Too much?



à² _à² 



CannonFodder said:


> Obviously Fluttershy would be the most  popular, also hahaha princess luna is more popular than  celestia.



Why does everypony hate Celestia? ;A;


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> This deserves sharing.
> 
> Applebloom is more popular than Applejack.


Saw a completely different poll on FB the other day from the Hasbro MLP page. That one didn't have Applebloom listed, but Fluttershy was still at the top  I was one of the few who voted Spike.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Why does everypony hate Celestia? ;A;



Because she's royalty, so she doesn't really do much except judge ponies from her throne. Let them eat hay... 

Viva la revolucion! :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> DOWN WITH CELESTIA! RISE UP AND FIGHT FOR YOUR SAVIOR, LUNA.



FUCK YEA, DOWN WITH THE MAN! *grabs a torch*



Kyrodo said:


> I will never join this bandwagon, rrf XD... not after a former room mate spammed the first 10 episodes about 40-50 times in a row, with the speakers turned up. I've got the opening drilled into my head.



Moderation is key. There's always too much of a good thing, and being beat over the head with something will scare most people away.


Also, on a whim, out of curiosity I looked at a rule 34 thread on a MLP *chan, I don't think it was ponychan as they have a strict no-porn policy. I think I may be a masochist and a sucker for punishment.

I didn't cringe, probably because 99% of the porn was just so badly drawn. Think of the shittiest furry porn you can imagine, where the 300lb manchild can't draw a vagina because he's never seen one, and you get the idea. It was just horrible, and usually done by bronies with no art skill doing art for another brony with some horrible fetish. And they were cheering each other on. The worst was Scootaloo porn. Ugh.

People, the MLP fandom is becoming like the furry fandom. We must escape while we still can... *jumps out of the plane without  a parachute*


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> FUCK YEA, DOWN WITH THE MAN! *grabs a torch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lands on feet without injury like a boss*

I'd have to say the brony fandom is becoming like the furry fandom, because there's so many furries in the brony fandom.  However I'd say it's more akin to not all bronies are furries as well as not all furries are bronies.  Then again that's how furry works anyhow.


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Why does everypony hate Celestia? ;A;



Wouldn't say I _hate_ her, but I don't think she's a very strong character. Also her voice acting sounds way too "mother speaking down to a five-year-old" to be really likable.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Wouldn't say I _hate_ her, but I don't think she's a very strong character. Also her voice acting sounds way too "mother speaking down to a five-year-old" to be really likable.



Exactly. On the other hand, Trollestia is one of the most appropiate alternate character interpretations ever, and one that the show never actually disproves.


----------



## BRN (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Exactly. On the other hand, Trollestia is one of the most appropiate alternate character interpretations ever, and one that the show never actually disproves.



[yt]SoVdUBDdpc4[/yt]

This is oddly relevant to something I was just thinking, though. Since the events of the show start with Nightmare Moon/Luna's release, and that apparently takes place 1,000 years after her incarnation, we can assume Celestia is over 1,000 years old. So, Equestria's been around for a while. She'll have witnessed unbelievable amounts of cultural shift; why does she still care about individual ponies like Twilight?


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And but of course. On FA's front page I see art of pinkie pie with a cutaway of spike in her stomach. Wonderful. :/


Also, my Youtube account has more pony videos faved than anything else.


Edit - Because it had to be done:
Ponies! Tonight we dine in Equestria!


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> This is oddly relevant to something I was just thinking, though. Since the events of the show start with Nightmare Moon/Luna's release, and that apparently takes place 1,000 years after her incarnation, we can assume Celestia is over 1,000 years old. So, Equestria's been around for a while. She'll have witnessed unbelievable amounts of cultural shift; why does she still care about individual ponies like Twilight?


An interesting question. I think the answer lies in how long they live. It's like how elves are portrayed in fantasy books, they live for hundreds of years, maybe even a thousand, but they don't seem to have such cultural problems either, because their culture advances slowly. They live for a long time, so they don't scramble to really get shit done. At least, that's how they make it sound in...some fantasy book I read. An elf says something like "humans only live for 90 odd years, but they spend that time getting more done than most elves do in a lifetime. Time is short, so they use it as well as they can"

If ponies live for well over a thousand years, then the same should apply.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> If ponies live for well over a thousand years, then the same should apply.



That would explain why Pinkie Pie is the way she is.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think it would be unlikely that all would live for a thousand of years. Celestia and Luna seem to be demigods or gods and would likely be immortal where as the other ponies seem to have no mention of elders or grandparents (outside of granny smith) so they probably don't live that long.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

1000 years of Big Mac. Fuck yea.
http://www.moehrenfresser.de/pony/mac.jpg


----------



## BRN (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The life cycle of a pony can't be that long, if a single family contains a Granny Smith, Applejack and Applebloom [whence did Applebloom come from, anyway-? ...]  - and Celestia seems to take on the role of a god-character in the series, which would aptly explain her lifespan... 

Heh, maybe there will be an episode on Celestia's rise to power in Season 2 :3


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> This is oddly relevant to something I was just thinking, though. Since the events of the show start with Nightmare Moon/Luna's release, and that apparently takes place 1,000 years after her incarnation, we can assume Celestia is over 1,000 years old. So, Equestria's been around for a while. She'll have witnessed unbelievable amounts of cultural shift; why does she still care about individual ponies like Twilight?



It's the only way she can feel >:c


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> The life cycle of a pony can't be that long, if a single family contains a Granny Smith, Applejack and Applebloom [whence did Applebloom come from, anyway-? ...]  - and Celestia seems to take on the role of a god-character in the series, which would aptly explain her lifespan...
> 
> Heh, maybe there will be an episode on Celestia's rise to power in Season 2 :3


Well, we also have to wonder how long a year is in this universe. I mean, Celestia controls the seasons/weather (or at least mandates when they are changed), so a year might not be what we traditionally believe a year to be. A 1000 years might only be a 100, or something.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It also seems to me that since they must raise the sun on a daily basis that their earth is flat


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Mmmm... the kind of (pardon me) nerdy questions that come as curious and show a logical flaw but don't affect our enjoyment of a show...

Well, I'll pick the easy route and say that Celestia is so _caring_ and _nice_ that she truly admires ponies and the passing generations and always manages to find something good, interesting and new from time to time.
But the "differences between time periods" theory is plausible enough, so I'll go with it.

EDIT: Still, that has some linguistic issues too... which are never expalined or disproven or implied ever.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Celestia is a benevolent god ruler, and the cultural and time details are irrelevant given it's a cartoon. It is only going to build off what the audience understands of human culture and time; they might throw a curveball in there later, but until then the answer is this.

Or Trollestia is a troll. Lets casually introduce the animal lover to my dying bird, and not tell her it's a pheonix.
Trollestia is the most awesome interpretation of her, though.


----------



## Conker (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> EDIT: Still, that has some linguistic issues too... which are never expalined or disproven or implied ever.


True, but linguistics issues show up in every sci fi book pretty much ever, so that's not really an issue with fiction anymore. The show/novel/movie/etc has to be understandable, which means present day English, for the most part. 

My bigger issue right now isn't with plot, it's with a lack of keychains :[ I need a new one and I can't find any good keychains for MLP on Amazon.



			
				Heimdal said:
			
		

> Celestia is a benevolent god ruler


The fact that she locked her sister up in some prison on the moon for a thousand years sort of disproves that. The fact that Luna didn't go insane while being locked up in said prison is sort of a mystery as well. 



			
				Heimdal said:
			
		

> Or Trollestia is a troll. Lets casually introduce the animal lover to my dying bird, and not tell her it's a pheonix.
> Trollestia is the most awesome interpretation of her, though.


Yes.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> The fact that she locked her sister up in some prison on the moon for a thousand years sort of disproves that. The fact that Luna didn't go insane while being locked up in said prison is sort of a mystery as well.



Okay then. More accurately to her role in the show, Celestia is every pony's Mom. She was mom enough to even send her little sister to her room (moon pony -> the moon). Everything she does is a fantastically exaggerated fantasy-world reflection of her being mom.

How's that?


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Okay then. More accurately to her role in the show, Celestia is every pony's Mom.



Every pony was brought into Equestria via mitosis from Celestia
calling it


----------



## Conker (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Okay then. More accurately to her role in the show, Celestia is every pony's Mom. She was mom enough to even send her little sister to her room (moon pony -> the moon). Everything she does is a fantastically exaggerated fantasy-world reflection of her being mom.
> 
> How's that?


I like that; I approve 

/applause

Though I still think she's a dirty evil troll bent on Equestria domination


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Unlikely, Twilight and Pinkie clearly have mother and father and twilight looks somewhat like her parents


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Though I still think she's a dirty evil troll bent on Equestria domination



I honestly hope she is this, but I know it's not what they intended. I at least hope they keep it open-ended enough to maintain it's possibility though.



			
				Inciatus said:
			
		

> Unlikely, Twilight and Pinkie clearly have mother and father and twilight looks somewhat like her parents



Her entire role in the show is like a mom-figure. She didn't give birth to all of them. On the other hand, you will likely never be able to prove she didn't either.


----------



## BRN (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Her entire role in the show is like a mom-figure. She didn't give birth to all of them. On the other hand, you will likely never be able to prove she didn't either.



just saiyan
probably some visible effects after giving birth to that many ponies


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> just *saiyan*
> probably some visible effects after giving birth to that many ponies


 *crushes scanner*
IT'S OVER 9000 BIRTHS!


Heimdal said:


> I honestly hope she is this, but I know it's not what they intended. I at least hope they keep it open-ended enough to maintain it's possibility though.
> 
> 
> 
> Her entire role in the show is like a mom-figure. She didn't give birth to all of them. On the other hand, you will likely never be able to prove she didn't either.


The show has alot of open ends honestly, because the target audience was supposed to be children.


----------



## Vella C Raptor (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Haha this thread is awesome. xD


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The show has alot of open ends honestly, because the target audience was supposed to be children.



Open ends like it has was a good outcome. It's fan fodder, for tons of fan discussion and fanon elaborations. It doesn't even matter that it's a kids show, it's something all shows should be aware of for success. (Badly written shows/stories like to over-explain things that are irrelevant to the outcome of the plot: Instead of having something extra you can ponder on for fun, your time and attention gets wasted on it explaining how you shouldn't care about something.)

It's not perfect, but it is another thing that fueled how the show exploded so fantastically. Brilliantly successful tactic, even if it was pure fucking coincidence.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder if Celestia has a hidden room dedicated to all the pupils she`s had over the millennia. 

Think of it, she selects the most promising students in all of Equestria, trains them up to reach their full potential, then watches them die. 


Alternatively, maybe Celestia herself is an amalgamation of all the greatest ponies to have lived? Hence the pegasus and unicorn traits accociated with her? Maybe Twilight is simply the latest to be groomed for eventual assimilation... O.O 

And while we`re on the subject, what about the prince that Rarity had a crush on? Isn`t he related to Celestia somehow? He`s supposed to be her brother, yet he appears for all intents to be mortal and somewhat youngish. Does that mean Celestia has parents somewhere? 

I MUST HAVE THESE ANSWERS! Damnit Hasbro, move faster!


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> I wonder if Celestia has a hidden room dedicated to all the pupils she`s had over the millennia.
> 
> Think of it, she selects the most promising students in all of Equestria, trains them up to reach their full potential, then watches them die.
> 
> ...



It felt like it was implied that Blueblood was a distant relative, and not a brother (I think it was even stated, to some degree?) The whole prince/princess thing is used loosely anyways. A princess isn't normally the god ruler of the kingdom, and yet there she is.

Everything else you mentioned is way too dark and complicated for this kind of cartoon. Sounds like things that would take far too long to explain when I'd rather see Pinkie Pie do some Looney Tunes antics instead. I could see them touching on something, but it wouldn't be very big and deep.


----------



## cad (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> à² _à²
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everypony hate Celestia? ;A;


TIA YOU ARE TOO MAINSTREAM THAT'S WHY EVERYPONY PREFERS LUNA


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> It felt like it was implied that Blueblood was a distant relative, and not a brother (I think it was even stated, to some degree?) The whole prince/princess thing is used loosely anyways. A princess isn't normally the god ruler of the kingdom, and yet there she is.



Lauren Faust wanted to make her a queen but Hasbro said "no".


----------



## cad (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Incidentally, Prince Blueblood was supposed to be a duke, but how many little girls knows what a duke is?
And yes, Tia was supposed to be a queen, but since Disney has established that queens = evil and princesses = good, she was made a princess.


----------



## Deo (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Lauren Faust wanted to make her a queen but Hasbro said "no".



Hasbro only sees the money, bro.

I can't think of any cartoon or movie where the Queen is a major character without either being a massive bitch or loving (but personality-less) parent of the Princess!!1!!1!


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

From today's Equestria Daily : Something Broke: The Continuing Tale Of Pinkie Pie and Ponycide. Go listen to it. It is awesome, but kinda dark, like a pony version of Sweeney Todd.
Hmm, 'Pinkie Todd, The Demon Baker Of Sugarcube Corner'. I like the sound of that.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Everything else you mentioned is way too dark and complicated for this kind of cartoon. Sounds like things that would take far too long to explain when I'd rather see Pinkie Pie do some Looney Tunes antics instead. I could see them touching on something, but it wouldn't be very big and deep.



Yeah I guess so. I`ve been a 40k fan for too long, I see the grimdark in everything now. Even this colourful tale of friendship and magic. XD


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Moe's has put a bit of MLP in a commercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjZ3iNcQVLI


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Moe's has put a bit of MLP in a commercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjZ3iNcQVLI


What pony is that supposed to be?


----------



## Riavis (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've started the 2 hour buffering of episode 1 on this horrible connection to see what all this ruckus is about. Is it bad that I'm kind of looking forward to it?


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Riavis: No.

Cannonfodder: it looks more like a typical G1 pony.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, I think I've just about had it with ponies.  People: it's *not that fucking great*.  I'm about to rip someone's larynx out.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Moe's has put a bit of MLP in a commercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjZ3iNcQVLI



Too generic, I think.  Also, UNSHORN FETLOCKS.

What would really be awesome is if Hasbro made an MLP:FIM spoof of the Budweiser Clydesdales-playing-football commercials later on this fall.  On one team, QB Twilight Sparkle, halfback or wide receiver Rainbow Dash, and center and kicker or offensive tackle Apple Jack.  On the other team, nose guard Rarity, linebacker Fluttershy, and who-knows-what-position Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> Okay, I think I've just about had it with ponies.  People: it's *not that fucking great*.  I'm about to rip someone's larynx out.



Oh, someone is ANGRY.

I don't think it's super-duper-great either (I don't think ANYBODY here thinks that) but I enjoy it a lot. By-the-by, how many episodes have you seen?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really do love that show with a passion.

Sue me :V


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> Okay, I think I've just about had it with ponies.  People: it's *not that fucking great*.  I'm about to rip someone's larynx out.


.

...why would you post something like that here? Just because people like a show that you don't doesn't mean you can just come in here and insult everyone.

Hey, you're entitled to your opinion (as are we) but I don't think a post like that will really get you far. :x


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Out of curiosity I tried looking up some of the old MLP series to compare.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCG3ZSCbqr8

Oh my god, what a horrible annoying show with horrible annoying voices.

What kind of creepy name is "Baby Heart Throb". Were pedophiles the target audience?

It makes me like Friendship is Magic that much more.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> Okay, I think I've just about had it with ponies.  People: it's *not that fucking great*.  I'm about to rip someone's larynx out.



:v


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I used to watch the old My Little Pony when I was five. It has no nostalgia value for me.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

yea... let me just point out that the last thing you want to do, is insult a fanbase even _more_ hardcore than twihards.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm just saying, it _was _likeable.  Then it just got irritating to hear about it so much.
I admit, that was a little more harsh than I intended it to sound, my fault.


----------



## BRN (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> Then it just got irritating to hear about it so much.



So your perception of the show changed for the worse, because you heard a series of positive reviews? :v


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> So your perception of the show changed for the worse, because you heard a series of positive reviews? :v


It's all I ever hear.  From Facebook (yes, I have one, sue me) to family gatherings, and my friend has claimed he would eat out Rainbow Dash if he could.  Seriously, it's just getting too much to handle.  I'd like a change of pace.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> So your perception of the show changed for the worse, because you heard a series of positive reviews? :v



I don't think the show is bad... at best, I found it somewhat entertaining and what-not. but the show became so popular, so fast, it makes krystal from starfox look like a fat chick that even furries won't touch


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> It's all I ever hear.  From Facebook (yes, I have one, sue me) to family gatherings, and my friend has claimed he would eat out Rainbow Dash if he could.  Seriously, it's just getting too much to handle.  I'd like a change of pace.



If you can't defeat them, go with them :V

On the Old MLP: I don't know what to think of it. On one hand, it has something that FiM didn't: effective and threatening villains. Yet, all the ponies have about the same personality (read: almost none) and (even if it was the 70's/80's) the animation has not aged all that well. It can give the vibe of an adventurous fairy tale, but the technical aspects downplay it quite a bit. I know because I've watched _Urusei Yatsura_ (an anime made in the 80's) and that show used its budget in far more creative and arresting ways (but that's what you get when your director is Mamoru Oshii). The original MLP is also lacking in the voice acting and music department (something at which FiM excels). Luckily, it's not too girly, but it's not tremendously entertaining or compelling either... I think it's a decent show, if only for its subplots, villains and fantastical elements.

Edit: I'm the second part of that episode and... God, these kids are too plot smart for my taste. And the show's budget limitations only hamper this even more. Plus, the plot-smartness damages all the pacing.

Edit 2: I just finished part 2. You know what? Fuck the old MLP.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The reason people are so enthusiastic about liking MLP is because it's unusual to like it. That's all.

 People like feeling different like that.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The reason people are so enthusiastic about liking MLP is because it's unusual to like it. That's all.
> 
> People like feeling different like that.


Not so unusual anymore.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The reason people are so enthusiastic about liking MLP is because it's unusual to like it. That's all.
> 
> People like feeling different like that.



I've got to agree on that it took the whole Internet by surprise. It's completely different from every previous MLP incanation (yes, I've seen those...).

Although... to like it is no longer unusual, seeing the size of the brony fandom.

By-the-by Unsilenced: do you enjoy the show? I don't recall having seen you post here before.

EDIT: Oh, yes, you like it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> It's all I ever hear.  From Facebook (yes, I have one, sue me) to family gatherings, and my friend has claimed he would eat out Rainbow Dash if he could.  Seriously, it's just getting too much to handle.  I'd like a change of pace.


Imagine how it's going to be like at the end of season two


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Imagine how it's going to be like at the end of season two



More like the beginning of season 2, two weeks away from now. The pony-calypse will befall the internet, and lo and behold all shall be swept away by its glorious power.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*whoops double post*


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's going to be my little pony EVERYWHERE!
My little apocalypse pony, my little apocalypse.
*fuck double post*


----------



## Recel (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My little apocalypse pony, my little apocalypse.



Dont worry, MLP will be swept aside by the next retarded thing comeing. New stupid ideas come much faster than an existing one could cause an apocalypse.

On a side note, did the forums become so boring you need to reply to yourself? :V


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Recel said:


> Dont worry, MLP will be swept aside by the next *retarded* thing comeing. New stupid ideas come much faster than an existing one could cause an apocalypse.
> 
> On a side note, did the forums become so boring you need to reply to yourself? :V



If I were a rabid brony, I'd feel the urge to answer to this like the show's quality is a fact.
But I'm not, so I'll ask... d you actually think that about the show?


----------



## Recel (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> If I were a rabid brony, I'd feel the urge to answer to this like the show's quality is a fact.
> But I'm not, so I'll ask... d you actually think that about the show?



No, I just like the word "retarded". It suits me so well that I cant possibly leave it out of my choice of words! :V

But seriously, I personaly realy disliked it when I decided to watch a few episodes. To me, it feels rather stupid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Recel said:


> Dont worry, MLP will be swept aside by the next retarded thing comeing. New stupid ideas come much faster than an existing one could cause an apocalypse.
> 
> On a side note, did the forums become so boring you need to reply to yourself? :V


I was filling out some paperwork while typing, cause most of the time I'm on here I'm multitasking anyhow, and accidentally typed that.  On a related note, I accidentally put down, "brony" for my job skills.  Whoops, thank goodness for whiteout.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was filling out some paperwork while typing, cause most of the time I'm on here I'm multitasking anyhow, and accidentally typed that.  On a related note, I accidentally put down, "brony" for my job skills.  Whoops, thank goodness for whiteout.



If your boss took a laugh at that and accepted your mistake...


----------



## Recel (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was filling out some paperwork while typing, cause most of the time I'm on here I'm multitasking anyhow, and accidentally typed that.  On a related note, I accidentally put down, "brony" for my job skills.  Whoops, thank goodness for whiteout.



And the next day you read in the newspaper: "Looking for experts in brony. High payment!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Recel said:


> And the next day you read in the newspaper: "Looking for experts in brony. High payment!"


Moral of the story even if you are ambidextrous don't type with one hand and write with the other.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw a guy wearing a Rainbow Dash T-shirt a few days ago.  The nearest big city I'd expect to see one in was 80 miles away.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I almost want to get a MLP t-shirt just because it would absolutely shatter every perception anyone has ever had about me IRL. :v


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I almost want to get a MLP t-shirt just because it would absolutely shatter every perception anyone has ever had about me IRL. :v



I've already posted some FiM fanart in my cubicle. Nobody's said anything yet. ALL ACCORDING TO PLAN!


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I almost want to get a MLP t-shirt just because it would absolutely shatter every perception anyone has ever had about me IRL. :v



the perception of EVERYONE in this world that everyone should have this day and age is... MLP has ruled the world. so wearing an MLP shirt would be like acknowledging our new god.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> the perception of EVERYONE in this world that everyone should have this day and age is... MLP has ruled the world. so wearing an MLP shirt would be like acknowledging our new god.


Speaking of mlp taking over the world-
http://www.redbubble.com/products/configure/7564981-t-shirt


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I've already posted some FiM fanart in my cubicle. Nobody's said anything yet. ALL ACCORDING TO PLAN!



A Rainbow Dash $5 brushable is still standing (scotch-taped) to the keyboard at the reception desk I use, standing, facing customers, and looking about 20% cooler.  The only one who's said anything at all about it was a mother whose excited child took the pony off without asking.

Pinkie in the Brain's voice: Yes!

Also, brohoof!


----------



## Browder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

At first the amount of posts this forum got was puzzling. Then it was amusing. Then it was annoying. Now I am legitimately scared.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You don't like it either, Browder?


----------



## Recel (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Browder said:


> At first the amount of posts this forum got was puzzling. Then it was amusing. Then it was annoying. Now I am legitimately scared.



Dont worry, humanity has enough nuclear missiles to put an end to this. :V


----------



## Browder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You don't like it either, Browder?



"Dislike" is too strong. I don't understand it. I'm just afraid that one day Lauren Faust is going to activate the trigger word and all the bronies will take over the planet for her.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Browder said:


> "Dislike" is too strong. I don't understand it. I'm just afraid that one day Lauren Faust is going to activate the trigger word and all the bronies will take over the planet for her.



Don't you worry, give it 3 years and then we'll see whether it even manages to stay in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Browder said:


> "Dislike" is too strong. I don't understand it. I'm just afraid that one day Lauren Faust is going to activate the trigger word and all the bronies will take over the planet for her.


HE KNOWS TOO MUCH!  He must be silenced!
*uses chloroform*
I bet by the end of season 2 this thread will have 6k posts.


----------



## Conker (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I almost want to get a MLP t-shirt just because it would absolutely shatter every perception anyone has ever had about me IRL. :v


I kind of want a shirt to. There are so many out there as well, it's hard to pick  I'd either get one with Spike, Derpy, or Pinkie.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's a lot of specifics that have lead the show to it's crazy fame. The artstyle is simple and effective, and that's almost primarily what makes it so great for all the memes. Even if the show sucked, it would still work well used in that sort of stuff.. In a tongue-in-cheek way.

For some reason it always irks me a bit when someone claims that something is only popular because it's different ("dang those kids and their rock and roll music!" ?) No. That's the laziest reasoning. If you break it down further, it's basically assuming that they individually know better and more clearly than however many thousands of people do. I could care less if someone doesn't like something, but armchair marketing guru/psychologist? Come on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> There's a lot of specifics that have lead the show to it's crazy fame. The artstyle is simple and effective, and that's almost primarily what makes it so great for all the memes. Even if the show sucked, it would still work well used in that sort of stuff.. In a tongue-in-cheek way.


Since the art is so simple it's easy for people to do fan art of it and such compared to most shows, resulting in the fan base around it going BOOM cause how good would you feel about yourself if you could draw as well as the cartoon you like?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Browder said:


> "Dislike" is too strong. I don't understand it. I'm just afraid that one day Lauren Faust is going to activate the trigger word and all the bronies will take over the planet for her.



That would actually be a great idea.

Somehow slip instructions in the show, and suddenly have some pony say a phrase no one would utter in everyday life like "That Republican was very generous" and suddenly, we have her as Princess Faustestia.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> That would actually be a great idea.
> 
> Somehow slip instructions in the show, and suddenly have some pony say a phrase no one would utter in everyday life like "That Republican was very generous" and suddenly, we have her as Princess Faustestia.



Subliminal messages in MLP? That sounds so twisted and cool...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Subliminal messages in MLP? That sounds so twisted and cool...



Which makes it perfect.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> That would actually be a great idea.
> 
> Somehow slip instructions in the show, and suddenly have some pony say a phrase no one would utter in everyday life like "That Republican was very generous" and suddenly, we have her as Princess Faustestia.


I can imagine Lauren Faust doing the gendo pose and saying, "soon".


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm really tempted to print out a fuckload of These, kind, of posters.  And then sneak around my town at night putting them up everywhere.  Just to see what would happen, also as a advertising type thing, but mainly because most of the time I have nothing better to do. XD


----------



## cad (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Uh-oh. Pinkamena found out how to break the 4:th wall.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm really tempted to print out a fuckload of These, kind, of posters.  And then sneak around my town at night putting them up everywhere.  Just to see what would happen, also as a advertising type thing, but mainly because most of the time I have nothing better to do. XD


2 weeks until the ponypocalypse is upon us.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm really tempted to print out a fuckload of These, kind, of posters.  And then sneak around my town at night putting them up everywhere.  Just to see what would happen, also as a advertising type thing, but mainly because most of the time I have nothing better to do. XD



Oh how I love those. Tyrant Celestia is absolutely awesome.


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Oh how I love those. Tyrant Celestia is absolutely awesome.



I really need more of these in my life.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm really tempted to print out a fuckload of These, kind, of posters.  And then sneak around my town at night putting them up everywhere.  Just to see what would happen, also as a advertising type thing, but mainly because most of the time I have nothing better to do. XD



I had a similar idea and would totally do it if I thought there would be a single person who would get it.


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm really tempted to print out a fuckload of These, kind, of posters.  And then sneak around my town at night putting them up everywhere.  Just to see what would happen, also as a advertising type thing, but mainly because most of the time I have nothing better to do. XD


 


Unsilenced said:


> I had a similar idea and would totally do it if I thought there would be a single person who would get it.



Wasn't Operation Paperstorm over like, five months ago?


----------



## Azure (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Needs moar MLP porn.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> Needs moar MLP porn.



My Face When... :V


----------



## cad (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Memetastic. Can you name them all?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Wasn't Operation Paperstorm over like, five months ago?


I wasn't a brony yet, so I have no clue what that was.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Memetastic. Can you name them all?



Huum ... the tree is Fluttershy (a reference to the "Over a Barrel" episode), then there's marshmallow, which is Rarity (don't remember where that comes from ...), the AJ cracking the ground on the side is probably a reference to the "flawed MLP physics" that's been in the interpipes for a while, where the presenter jokes offhand about how Aj would need to be made of Dark Matter to catapult Rainbow Dash so far and fast in the air with the seesaw stunt un episode 3 ... I don't know why Scootaloo is a bird, why Pinkie Pie is doing martial arts, why there's a bottle of water pony or why Twilight has weird hair though.


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wasn't a brony yet, so I have no clue what that was.



[yt]L_idd_LfBEM[/yt]

Swap 'Wikileaks' for 'Princess Celestia' you get the same deal.


----------



## Riley (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Memetastic. Can you name them all?


4th wall breaking Pinkie, FlutterTree, bacon hair Twilight, Romana T. Colgate, Marshmallow Rarity, Scootachicken, and Dark Matter Applejack.

AM I PITIFUL YET


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm really tempted to print out a fuckload of These, kind, of posters.  And then sneak around my town at night putting them up everywhere.  Just to see what would happen, also as a advertising type thing, but mainly because most of the time I have nothing better to do. XD



I would totally do that, but knowing my luck, bronies would get a bad reputation.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Huum ... the tree is Fluttershy (a reference to the "Over a Barrel" episode), then there's marshmallow, which is Rarity (don't remember where that comes from ...), the AJ cracking the ground on the side is probably a reference to the "flawed MLP physics" that's been in the interpipes for a while, where the presenter jokes offhand about how Aj would need to be made of Dark Matter to catapult Rainbow Dash so far and fast in the air with the seesaw stunt un episode 3 ... I don't know why Scootaloo is a bird, why Pinkie Pie is doing martial arts, why there's a bottle of water pony or why Twilight has weird hair though.



Marshmallow Rarity is from "A Dog and Pony Show" while Rarity was showing the Diamond Dogs the difference between complaining and whining.

Calling Scootaloo is how you call a chicken, at least according to Applebloom during the episode "The Stare Master."


----------



## Conker (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/comic-teamplay-video-games-discussion.html#comments

It's like, extreme adorable.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Subliminal messages in MLP? That sounds so twisted and cool...



So, giggle at the ghostly 
Guffaw at the grossly 
Crack up at the creepy 
Whoop it up with the weepy 
Chortle at the gooky 
Snortle at the spooky 

And tell that big dumb scary face to take a hike and leave you  alone and if he thinks he can scare you then when I say so you will take over the world for me and the very idea of such a thing just makes you wanna... LAAAUGH!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...must...conquer...earth...

...for...Equestria...for...Celestia... o.o


----------



## cad (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

whoops forget this i accidentally the post button


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aaaand i made a ponifed version of my 'sona. I though i'd never have anything to do with them again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Aaaand i made a ponifed version of my 'sona. I though i'd never have anything to do with them again.


One of us, one of us.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Aaaand i made a ponifed version of my 'sona. I though i'd never have anything to do with them again.



Once a pony, always a pony.

Ahaha, he's back.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> ...must...conquer...earth...
> 
> ...for...Equestria...for...Celestia... o.o



For the New Lunar Republic! Down with the tyrant!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> For the New Lunar Republic! Down with the tyrant!



Fool! You`d risk civil war to overthrow Celestia? You`d replace tyranny with anarchy? Fie! Fie on you I say! Nothing needs to change! :V



On a (slightly) more serious note, every day waiting for the new season makes me want burn things.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> On a (slightly) more serious note, every day waiting for the new season makes me want burn things.



I want burn things too. :V

I've got a counter on my desktop with a background of Philomena. Damn...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I want burn things too. :V
> 
> I've got a counter on my desktop with a background of Philomena. Damn...


I thought it was just me that wanted to burn things :/

My favorite character of the show is angel honestly, fluttershy's wabbit.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, she's called Princess Celestia but she doesn't appear to have anyone above her or any challenges to her throne. Is this one of those Colonel Ghadaffi situations where even though her title is princess she's still the queen? If so she's missing the appropriate mad tyrant attire of granny sun glasses and a funny hat.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> So, she's called Princess Celestia but she doesn't appear to have anyone above her or any challenges to her throne. Is this one of those Colonel Ghadaffi situations where even though her title is princess she's still the queen? If so she's missing the appropriate mad tyrant attire of granny sun glasses and a funny hat.



She's a princess because queens are evil and princesses are good.  Blame Disney.

Besides, I have no idea how a funny hat would work on her.  A huge peak cap with her tiara on it?  What about the horn?


----------



## Riley (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> She's a princess because queens are evil and princesses are good.  Blame Disney.
> 
> Besides, I have no idea how a funny hat would work on her.  A huge peak cap with her tiara on it?  What about the horn?


What do you think the popehats cover?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> For the New Lunar Republic! Down with the tyrant!



LOL, I listened to "Luna's Charge" and flew into an unimaginable rage that resulted in tons of feral screaming (enough to put DBZ to shame) and one pulverized printer. 


All that New Lunar Rebuplic stuff sets me off, appearentlly.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> That would actually be a great idea.
> 
> Somehow slip instructions in the show, and suddenly have some pony say a phrase no one would utter in everyday life like "That Republican was very generous" and suddenly, we have her as Princess Faustestia.


 
Um...
Item: The sheer number of comments on YouTube 'pony-vids' stating something to the effect of "I watched this to see what the fuss is about--_Why can't I stop watching this show!?_

Item: http://cdn1.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/107/010/original/fsgd.PNG?1300453069

Draw your own conclusions. I'm going back to drawing stuff (not ponies)

---PCJ


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Once a pony, always a pony.
> 
> Ahaha, he's back.


Or atleast letting the hate go. Gotta grow tolerance for these obnoxiously coloured ponies jumping in magical lala land.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> http://cdn1.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/107/010/original/fsgd.PNG?1300453069


Haha, that's funny.  I was wondering what that comment she posted was referring too.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> She's a princess because queens are evil and princesses are good.  Blame Disney.
> 
> Besides, I have no idea how a funny hat would work on her.  A huge peak cap with her tiara on it?  What about the horn?



See above Celestia pic regarding crown and horn.

This would be perfect:
http://www.fishandcheese.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/GaddafiPurple.jpg

Just give her a matching tarp to go with it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh. My. GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Oh. My. GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.



That's actually pretty f*cking awesome. Now, if only I could dye my hair like Rainbow's...


----------



## Lunar (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> That's actually pretty f*cking awesome. Now, if only I could dye my hair like Rainbow's...


Much as I'm starting to dislike the brony fandom, having Rainbow-Dash hair would be amazing.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> Much as I'm starting to dislike the brony fandom, having Rainbow-Dash hair would be amazing.



It would be so hard to get it to look like that, though. Reality ruins everything.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> It would be so hard to get it to look like that, though. Reality ruins everything.


Seems to me that there exists a program where you could experiment with different styles and colors, using a photo of your own head.  I think my aunt uses it for work.


----------



## Conker (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now that I have income and disposable cash, I'm really starting to consider a MLP:FiM tshirt. Preferably something subtle. 

Man though, this thread is starting to slow down a bit with conversation that isn't so...random. We really need season two to get here so we have more to talk about


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Now that I have income and disposable cash, I'm really starting to consider a MLP:FiM tshirt. Preferably something subtle.
> 
> Man though, this thread is starting to slow down a bit with conversation that isn't so...random. We really need season two to get here so we have more to talk about


Don't worry the second it airs, we're going to see about fifty saying, "I'm watching it".


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Now that I have income and disposable cash, I'm really starting to consider a MLP:FiM tshirt. Preferably something subtle.
> 
> Man though, this thread is starting to slow down a bit with conversation that isn't so...random. We really need season two to get here so we have more to talk about



Give it 11 days.

And about that shirt; http://shirtsbyshift.spreadshirt.com/cooler-from-the-front-aa-A7228899/customize/color/2


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> It would be so hard to get it to look like that, though. Reality ruins everything.


Reality will always fail in comparison to what you can imagine.
I mean, I would NEVER be able to get hair like that <==


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTlGYS6rAfA&feature=relatedThis is going to be the best movie ever!

Who will watch it with me?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

2000 posts in this thread about my little pony.

You people are gay.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> 2000 posts in this thread about my little pony.
> 
> You people are gay.



I know right? We are probably the gayest bunch of people I`ve ever been affiliated with. Wanna join? Always room for another brony.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Wanna join? Always room for another brony.



I don't think so.  Homie don't play that.

There's a brony meet right across the bay. I might go there for morbid curiosity sometime but I'm pretty sure I know what to expect. I can hardly do furry meets as it is let alone this which is like all that faggotry multiplied.


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> I know what to expect


 k


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> I don't think so.  Homie don't play that.
> 
> There's a brony meet right across the bay. I might go there for morbid curiosity sometime but I'm pretty sure I know what to expect. I can hardly do furry meets as it is let alone this which is like all that faggotry multiplied.



Alright then. You take care of yourself now ya hear? :wink:


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> k



That's a neat trick how you can change what I say in your quote :roll:



Ishtar5 said:


> Alright then. You take care of yourself now ya hear? :wink:



Were you expecting me to go somewhere?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Were you expecting me to go somewhere?



Well... You can stay if you really want to. 

Tolerance abounds here you see.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Well... You can stay if you really want to.
> 
> Tolerance abounds here you see.



What a shocker :roll:


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> 2000 posts in this thread about my little pony.  You people are gay.


 That's nice.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just got the original MLPs back from when I was a kid.  The original Applejack from 1984 is on my bookshelf (she was my favourite).  SO. MANY. PONIES!!!!  *glee*


----------



## onecatdesign (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just started watching this show yesterday. I'm hooked. Had a friend burn it to dvd for me with every intention of using it to keep my little girl occupied... And I ended up watching it for like, 12 episodes. X____x


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



onecatdesign said:


> I just started watching this show yesterday. I'm hooked. Had a friend burn it to dvd for me with every intention of using it to keep my little girl occupied... And I ended up watching it for like, 12 episodes. X____x


Only ten days till season two, better catch up.


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



onecatdesign said:


> I just started watching this show yesterday. I'm hooked. Had a friend burn it to dvd for me with every intention of using it to keep my little girl occupied... And I ended up watching it for like, 12 episodes. X____x


 At first it's addicting. Then it stays on your mind. Before long, you're watching _all_ the episodes, and then, you're rewatching them...


----------



## cad (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> 2000 posts in this thread about my little pony.
> 
> You people are gay.


How could you guess?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> At first it's addicting. Then it stays on your mind. Before long, you're watching _all_ the episodes, and then, you're rewatching them...


Oh dear after season two I bet we're going to see people watching both seasons in a marathon and then talking about the differences between the two seasons and such -_-


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh dear after season two I bet we're going to see people watching both seasons in a marathon and then talking about the differences between the two seasons and such -_-



Of course. What else would we be doing?


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i love the show, but how can y'all people stand the fandumb?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i love the show, but how can y'all people stand the fandumb?



This is a furry community. If we can stand the _furry_ fandumb, we can endure pretty much any fandumb :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> This is a furry community. If we can stand the _furry_ fandumb, we can endure pretty much any fandumb :V


There are worse fandumbs actually, if they redid the geek hierarchy to current day there would be about 30 more fandoms on it and furry would have gained a few ranks higher, cause nowadays WOW and that HAS to remind people to eat and drink water.  And no playing video games all day everyday doesn't make someone, "hardcore", it's just makes them socially retarded.
I don't think furry has improved, just many of the other fandoms have become just as bad and just as socially retarded as furries if not more so.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Now that I have income and disposable cash, I'm really starting to consider a MLP:FiM tshirt. Preferably something subtle.



I've already got a few shirts picked out for when I save up a bit o cash. 
A RD's design one
And somewhat subtle Fluttershy one
A not so subtle RD one
And lastly, the awesome Gumi


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> This is a furry community. If we can stand the _furry_ fandumb, we can endure pretty much any fandumb :V



Since MLP is anthropomorphic the interest is just a subset of furry.

It's just a much gayer subset of furries.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Since MLP is anthropomorphic the interest is just a subset of furry.
> 
> It's just a much gayer subset of furries.



My, my, what seems to be the problem regarding homosexuality ? And why does it seem to have a negative conotation in correlation with the pony fandom ? :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Since MLP is anthropomorphic the interest is just a subset of furry.
> 
> It's just a much gayer subset of furries.



I don't understand why so many have such a huge interest in MLP. I admit I have been on YT watching episodes, I admit I like watching it, but I'm not obsessed over it.

I think it is a good cartoon for kids. If you pay attention when you watch it each episode has a moral.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> My, my, what seems to be the problem regarding homosexuality ? And why does it seem to have a negative conotation in correlation with the pony fandom ? :V



A lot of furries are either gay or bisexual.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> A lot of furries are either gay or bisexual.



That', I'd gleaned from my time here. however, I still don't get why it's used as an insult who'se sole purpose seems to be to create butthurt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> .



My sarcasm detector must be made by ACME, it keeps breaking.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yo Six, stop with the one letter, or one grammatical mark posts dude, they don't serve any purpose, and it might get you in trouble with Mods thinking your spamming.

On another note, I've started having ponies in my dreams...  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SAVE ME ;A;


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Yo Six, stop with the one letter, or one grammatical mark posts dude, they don't serve any purpose, and it might get you in trouble with Mods thinking your spamming.



S'what you do when you want to edit out the content of a post when you can't delete the post itself, and I've already reported it for deletion anyway.
----



Tomias_Redford said:


> On another note, I've started having ponies in my dreams...  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SAVE ME ;A;



I dreamt of Slender Mane the night after reading the relevant fanfiction. Fortunately it was an entertaining dream that could have gone _so much worse_ but yes, they've invaded my subconscious also :C


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> S'what you do when you want to edit out the content of a post when you can't delete the post itself, and I've already reported it for deletion anyway.



Ah right...but why would you want to delete your posts?  We can't read them if you do that. :/


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> My sarcasm detector must be made by ACME, it keeps breaking.



And my "pretend to ignore everything that's wrong with the world and act like I've never heard of it" gland is throbbing from the effort, I think i'll give it a rest.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> And my "pretend to ignore everything that's wrong with the world and act like I've never heard of it" gland is throbbing from the effort, I think i'll give it a rest.



And you point is?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> And you point is?



Using "gay" as an insult towards people is the most stupid thing concievable in the whole universe.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Using "gay" as an insult towards people is the most stupid thing concievable in the whole universe.



So are most other insults really.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So....What happened to talking about ponies? 0_o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Crusader Mike said:


> So....What happened to talking about ponies? 0_o



All the ponies in equestria got together and had wild lesbian sex all night and lived happily ever after.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Me and a couple of my friends licked pony pictures in a convention in order to
It was amazing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Satellite One said:


> Me and a couple of my friends licked pony pictures in a convention in order to
> It was amazing.



In order to what? try finishing your sentence. :v


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> In order to what? try finishing your sentence. :v



I don't think I want him to finish his sentence :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> In order to what? try finishing your sentence. :v



I detect a new Forum Game in the making here...'Finish Each Others Sentences'. 

In this situation it would be, "Me and a couple friends licked Pony pictures in a convention in order to..."

"...taste the Rainbow."


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Since MLP is anthropomorphic the interest is just a subset of furry.
> 
> It's just a much gayer subset of furries.



Bugs Bunny made your grandparents furries! Better go tell them!

No really, your argument is far too general to be of any actual categorical use. A lot of bronies don't identify as furries. I would say that makes it significantly less gay. Until you can't go to a brony site without seeing a pic of Applejack playing with her own dick, the comparison is extremely poor.

But as I've said before, the pony fandom has pretty solid quality of fan works. It isn't all good, and some fans can be irritating, but what else is new? The fandom itself is still in it's up-swing.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The interwebs tell me next week the German dub hits free TV, meaning a) the world can finally enjoy MLP:FIM in the most euphonious language since Klingon and b) we will be eaten alive by bronies, too.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> All the ponies in equestria got together and had wild lesbian sex all night and lived happily ever after.



I expected Fox News to say that about the show :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gryphoneer said:


> The interwebs tell me next week the German dub hits free TV, meaning a) the world can finally enjoy MLP:FIM in the most euphonious language since Klingon and b) we will be eaten alive by bronies, too.


Oh god, another land is going to fall victim to the outbreak -_-


----------



## Conker (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I've already got a few shirts picked out for when I save up a bit o cash.
> A RD's design one
> And somewhat subtle Fluttershy one
> A not so subtle RD one
> And lastly, the awesome Gumi


I wish I liked Rainbowdash more. Her design is probably the best, visually, and she has some of the best shirts. But, I'd prefer Pinkie Pie or Spike. The shirts people have made for them aren't as good though :[


----------



## Discord Nova (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Until you can't go to a brony site without seeing a pic of Applejack playing with her own dick, the comparison is extremely poor.



lolwut?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



QuinnWOLF said:


> lolwut?


Heimdel was drawing a contrast between bronies and furries.


----------



## Discord Nova (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Heimdel was drawing a contrast between bronies and furries.



Oh, makes sense :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gryphoneer said:


> The interwebs tell me next week the German dub hits free TV, meaning a) the world can finally enjoy MLP:FIM in *the most euphonious language since Klingon* and b) we will be eaten alive by bronies, too.



Oh so true...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Oh so true...



Challenge Accepted...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> No really, your argument is far too general to be of any actual categorical use. A lot of bronies don't identify as furries.



No, the second part of what you said is _too general for categorical use_.  I am not interested in how people identify; I'm more concerned with solid, non-subjective definitions.  As far as I'm concerned: Furry = interest in anthropomorphic animals and Brony = interest in MLP (which is a show with anthropomorphic animals). Bronies are therefore furries; this is a transitive relation.  If you don't agree with my definitions that's one thing. Otherwise, go argue with math.



Heimdal said:


> I would say that makes it significantly less gay. Until you can't go to a brony site without seeing a pic of Applejack playing with her own dick, the comparison is extremely poor.



There is *PLENTY* of MLP porn out there.  What are you talking about...

Also, I live in the Castro so I am an official an expert on everything that's gay.  Well, as much as they come 

Believe me, this brings gay to a whole new level not even furrydumb can attain.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ranted in the rant thread about ponibooru being slow as fuck.

Will continue posting in this monster thread what I've been posting, Images and movies from MLP that I like.

Adorable as shit. I love the expression on ponyshy's face. Humanshy has way too big tits, and I'm tired of seeing people give humanshy huge boobs. Also, the original of this has penis. Don't know what the fuck is up with megasweet and futa and ponyporn.

Slightly NSFW. But sexy and beautiful. Such a loving embrace.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> On another note, I've started having ponies in my dreams...  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SAVE ME ;A;



I had a dream that was basically an extended storyline of Call of the Dead. And everyone was a pony.
Help me...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I had a dream that was basically an extended storyline of Call of the Dead. And everyone was a pony.
> Help me...


It's far too late for you to escape.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I wish I liked Rainbowdash more. Her design is probably the best, visually, and she has some of the best shirts. But, I'd prefer Pinkie Pie or Spike. The shirts people have made for them aren't as good though :[



Yeah, I was looking for some better Pinkie Pie and Spike designs as well, especially since Pinkie Pie is one of my favorites, but I didn't really find any I liked :/


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I had a dream that was basically an extended storyline of Call of the Dead. And everyone was a pony.
> Help me...



I want to dream about ponies! I envy you......maybe.....actually, maybe I don't wan't to dream about ponies...


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've seen a good, oof, ten episodes of it now? Not in a row, just occasionally. I find it doesn't borrow from the old shows in the same "random-funny" genre as much as it takes a hacksaw to them and veinly disguises it as original-funny. It *is* funny and all, but to me it seems more like taking what is popular right now to haul money and statistics, rather than making something funny and memorable on it's own merits.

I find it okay to watch, except the reason why I have such a violent twitch reaction to the whole My Little Pony thing is that many the fans, or "bronies" will try to guilt trip, brow beat, constantly harass if you don't instantly show signs of becoming one of them. The worst thing about it is the community by far with their "ein FÃ¼hrer, ein reich" mentality, no offense if you are a "brony", but you better accept not everyone loves it as much as you do, m'kay? If you aren't like this, don't be offended and I would definately say you should talk to these pushy bastards and get them to ease up a little.

I literally don't want to know about it anymore, I initially was fine with everything but the fans ruined the whole thing for me big time, to the point of where I go all-caps whenever someone links me to something about My Little Pony anymore.

/minor rant

PS: Man, it's been long since I posted here.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Challenge Accepted...



We were talking the sound of the language, not the alphabet.  Though Russian is another "Klingonese" style language, soundwise, though, personally, I think it comes in second to German (though I have to admit, I haven't heard all the languages in the world, so their may be worse).


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I had a dream that was basically an extended storyline of Call of the Dead. And everyone was a pony.
> Help me...



I had a dream where Fluttershy was cowering, shivering, in an alleyway. I took her into my house and cared for her.

That was the best dream I ever had.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, another land is going to fall victim to the outbreak -_-



Soon only Madagascar will be clean.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Soon only Madagascar will be clean.



I guess the north and south poles don't qualify, due to all the "yellow" snow...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I had a dream that was basically an extended storyline of Call of the Dead. And everyone was a pony.
> Help me...



I had one where the ponies were having a boat race. Inciatus' avatar kept cheating.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Soon only Madagascar will be clean.


I think I could live with that.


----------



## BRN (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Soon only Madagascar will be clean.



President Madagscar, a man in Brazil is wearing a Rainbow Dash shirt...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Only 6 days left! =D

...yay!


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Werevixen said:


> I've seen a good, oof, ten episodes of it now? Not in a row, just occasionally. I find it doesn't borrow from the old shows in the same "random-funny" genre as much as it takes a hacksaw to them and veinly disguises it as original-funny. It *is* funny and all, but to me it seems more like taking what is popular right now to haul money and statistics, rather than making something funny and memorable on it's own merits.
> 
> I find it okay to watch, except the reason why I have such a violent twitch reaction to the whole My Little Pony thing is that many the fans, or "bronies" will try to guilt trip, brow beat, constantly harass if you don't instantly show signs of becoming one of them. The worst thing about it is the community by far with their "ein FÃ¼hrer, ein reich" mentality, no offense if you are a "brony", but you better accept not everyone loves it as much as you do, m'kay? If you aren't like this, don't be offended and I would definately say you should talk to these pushy bastards and get them to ease up a little.
> 
> ...



If you don't like the show because you don't like the fans, why were you bothering with those fans at all? _I don't like knives when they cut me, so I don't cut myself with them... the result is that I can still like knives._
MLP might be all over the place now, but the fans themselves aren't that hard to avoid.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Only 6 days left! =D
> 
> ...yay!



For what?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> No, the second part of what you said is _too general for categorical use_.  I am not interested in how people identify; I'm more concerned with solid, non-subjective definitions.  As far as I'm concerned: Furry = interest in anthropomorphic animals and Brony = interest in MLP (which is a show with anthropomorphic animals). Bronies are therefore furries; this is a transitive relation.  If you don't agree with my definitions that's one thing. Otherwise, go argue with math.



Everyone in the world has an interest in anthropomorphic animals, whether they focus on it or not. This is why they have always been effective in mythologies, stories and media. Using math doesn't make the assertion 'not retarded', it just makes it mathematically sound somehow. It still has no value. (Akin to "100% of humans are human." Yeah... they are.)



> There is *PLENTY* of MLP porn out there.  What are you talking about...



It's the internet, of course there is. But I don't have to go out of my way to avoid seeing pony dicks. Furry dicks are just about impossible to avoid around furry sites, even with filters on.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> For what?



Until Season 2 =D


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Until Season 2 =D



I'm not done with season one yet.


----------



## cad (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Only 6 days left! =D
> 
> ...yay!


Don't you mean 7?


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Only 6 days left! =D
> 
> ...yay!


Err, I think you mean 8 days left.

I seriously thought about calling in sick to work that day, but I'm just going to leave for work early and catch the stream on my phone instead. yay for unlimited data plans


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Don't you mean 7?



Yeah, my bad, I thought it was on the 14th, rather than the 15th XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm not done with season one yet.


Better hurry up.


----------



## nutty (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

To test the streamer that will have the episodes live we need people to help test it. it starts in about 15 minutes. http://www.dinkypage.com/bronystate


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Greatest thing ever!!!!

I especially love the Michael Jackson one someone did on page 2.

Edit: 20% cooler!

New, FULL pony creator!


----------



## BRN (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cooler than any of the above links


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Cooler than any of the above links



I love pears more than apples. In fact, it's my favorite fruit second only to strawberries.

And Scootaloo with a bat? Bitch needs to stop pretending, she doesn't know how to use that.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I love pears more than apples. In fact, it's my favorite fruit second only to strawberries.
> 
> And Scootaloo with a bat? Bitch needs to stop pretending, she doesn't know how to use that.



That's Applebloom with the bat :T


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Everyone in the world has an interest in anthropomorphic animals, whether they focus on it or not.



I'm sig'ing this :lol:


EDIT:  Oh, and also...  The fans don't seem _that_ obsessive...



			
				front page of ilovemlp.proboards.com said:
			
		

> ILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePonyILoveMyLittlePony


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's far too late for you to escape.



Escape from CoD, or escape from ponies? I don`t want to leave either of them... 




Commiecomrade said:


> I had a dream where Fluttershy was cowering, shivering, in an alleyway. I took her into my house and cared for her.
> 
> That was the best dream I ever had.



allmyjealousy.jpeg


----------



## cad (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I finally had a dream about ponies this night, though I don't remember a thing from it, only that in the end, there was a lot of ponies.



fiero-the-cat said:


> Escape from CoD, or escape from ponies? I don`t want to leave either of them...


Leave from the former, stay in the latter?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is dreaming about ponies some kind of badge of merit ? Because I feel like I'm missing out here.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Is dreaming about ponies some kind of badge of merit ? Because I feel like I'm missing out here.



Dreaming about ponies is probably a sign of some form of obsession. I enjoy the show and I admit that freely, but no pony has yet supplanted my usual dreams of either boobies or shooting stuff.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Is dreaming about ponies some kind of badge of merit ? Because I feel like I'm missing out here.



Achievement Unlocked 20G: Had a pony dream.


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The only time I dreamed about ponies was after reading _Cupcakes_. I could have done without that dream. :twitchytwitch:


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Achievement Unlocked 20G: Had a pony dream.


Considering the sorts of dreams I have, that would be really awkward to have a pony dream cross with it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> The only time I dreamed about ponies was after reading _Cupcakes_. I could have done without that dream. :twitchytwitch:



You ain't alone buddy, my mind was fucked up because of Cupcakes as well XD

In fact, Here is a Rage Comic I made about my reaction to the Cupcakes fanfic. =D


----------



## cad (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pfft. Cupcakes wasn't THAT bad. The only thing it managed to do was to renew the grimdark spark inside me that hungers for sadism.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, what exactly is happening for the premier? I recall something about us all getting together and watching it on a live stream so that we could all talk at the same time about it. Details, please!


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rainbow Dash has been hard at work.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]-6DUnThl80s[/yt]


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TreacleFox said:


> Rainbow Dash has been hard at work.



Oh my f*cking God, that is soo awesome! /)^3^(\

I wish those would show up more often...


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

13 hour pony marathon. Gonna watch until 1am. 

PONIES. 

WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> 6DUnThl80s



A+!

Nobody parties...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Eeew. just read the cupcake fanfic. 

Poor dash- I though pinkie was creepy but I like her even less now.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ_7xq1TIW4

I just found this piece of music yesterday, and it was so beautiful (to me) that I cried. There are very few songs that can make me do that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What day is when the second season comes out?  I forget.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What day is when the second season comes out?  I forget.



Assuming the site is accurate:

http://ponycountdown.com/

Learn the site. Memorize it. Swear by it!


----------



## cad (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

1 minute spoiler clip of season 2, showcasing Discord.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> 1 minute spoiler clip of season 2, showcasing Discord.



OHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOOOOOSH!


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?


 Maybe because the girl ponies have deep uhh... And the guy ponies have very long...uhh.. nvm


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> 1 minute spoiler clip of season 2, showcasing Discord.



I thought discord was an evil pony, not some sort of wisecracking dragon. Somewhat disappoint.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I thought discord was an evil pony, not some sort of wisecracking dragon. Somewhat disappoint.



I think it would be too similar to Nightmare Moon if he was a pony. At first I was like, "Jesus, this guy looks like some weird-ass furry's OC." Then I saw him in motion and thought he promises to be a great character.


----------



## Life And Death (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's this fad, which will soon die out, like the Nyan Cat and derp memes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I think it would be too similar to Nightmare Moon if he was a pony. At first I was like, "Jesus, this guy looks like some weird-ass furry's OC." Then I saw him in motion and thought he promises to be a great character.


I wonder if they'll keep him in the show or make us wonder what happened to him after his plot ends?


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

probably the latter


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> probably the latter


Not even a cameo?
Maybe the reason why there's villains in their universe is that they become villains because they know once their story arc ends so does their existence?


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When I first saw Discord I was all "D:" then he talked and moved a bit and I was all "^___________________________^" 

I seriously fucking lawled. Love the new "villain." I was really hoping for a Fight Club shoutout though, when he talked about the first two rules of his game  Perfect opportunity.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It seems like he will be far more comical than the last villain.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't wait to see this episode!  They got John de Lancie to voice a character that has all the powers and mannerisms of Star Trek's Q!  This is going to be so awesome!

"What's the matter, Jean-Luc-- er, I mean, Twilight?  Don't you like my games?"


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It seems like he will be far more comical than the last villain.


Well if he's like mythological discord figures, assuming he is cause that's his name obviously, he won't be good or evil just doing it for shits and giggles.....
Oh I already like this guy.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The element of Chaos, it makes sense given that the opposition is harmony.  

I am seriously looking forward to seeing how this plays out.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Life And Death said:


> It's this fad, which will soon die out, like the Nyan Cat and derp memes.



And trollface. 

...

Oh wait... 

:V


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like where this show is going ... I agree with the general sentiment, I was all @_@ then I was all 

Can't wait now.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I can't wait to see this episode! They got John de Lancie to voice a character that has all the powers and mannerisms of Star Trek's Q! This is going to be so awesome!
> 
> "What's the matter, Jean-Luc-- er, I mean, Twilight? Don't you like my games?"



I seriously hope they put that in.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I seriously hope they put that in.



"Don't get your hopes up too high, Jean-Luc Sparkle."

Edit: Actually, his buddy-buddy friend (target) would be "Tia," Princess Celestia.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And the fan videos have already started.

[yt]P5DE6xrCgLA[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> "Don't get your hopes up too high, Jean-Luc Sparkle."
> 
> Edit: Actually, his buddy-buddy friend (target) would be "Tia," Princess Celestia.




Unless Discord desires to feel the most anime-est Final Friendship Punch of Ultimate Believedness, He'll stay the fuck away from Princess Celestia >:[


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love John De Lancie as an actor, he's such good fun.  I'm not a Trekkie enough to recognise him from that, but I do know him as Agent Simmons from Stargate SG-1, and as Mr Shapiro in Torchwood: Miracle Day.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> He'll stay the fuck away from Princess Celestia >:[



I would enjoy seeing the opposite.

Also, I'm interested on how well Discord plays through the season or if he's a recurring character at all. CAUSE IF THERE'S ONE THING THAT GETS IN THE WAY OF FRIENDSHIP (which is magic) IT'S DISCORD. My initial impression of the character, from the tiny little clip, is that I'm not terribly impressed.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was hoping Discord would be a manipulator. So much more intimidating than some dark idiot that growls too much. It's a show with ponies too, a manipulator has so much more leeway for creating havok than some dark badguy would.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmm, watching episode 10, and speaking of Star Trek, do the little sprite thingies remind anyone of TRIBBLES? They eat EVERYTHING and multiply like furry rabbits.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Hmm, watching episode 10, and speaking of Star Trek, do the little sprite thingies remind anyone of TRIBBLES? They eat EVERYTHING and multiply like furry rabbits.


Been the consensus. I'm not much of a Star Trek person (like the show but I don't watch it very often), so I was reminded of that Spongebob episode with all the nematoads


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also: This.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ_7xq1TIW4
> 
> I just found this piece of music yesterday, and it was so beautiful (to me) that I cried. There are very few songs that can make me do that.



^


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Hmm, watching episode 10, and speaking of Star Trek, do the little sprite thingies remind anyone of TRIBBLES? They eat EVERYTHING and multiply like furry rabbits.



I little bit but they remind me more of colourful locusts.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think this Discord fellow looks like a really promising character and I can't wait to see more of him in the upcoming episodes.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I realized that I haven't watched most of MLP yet.

On episode 12

Cutie Marks = Breasts? Puberty?

Who's the tennis pony? He looks familiar.

I'm surprised Pinkie's cutie mark isn't a cupcake.

Speaking of cupcakes, when Pinkie asked Applebloom to go with her to make cupcakes, I was like "NO DON'T GO!!!!" D:

When Pinkie was singing I was thinking of this. SOMEONE MAKE A VIDEO MASHUP NOW!!! 
Edit: YES!


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What in the FUCK did I just start?!


----------



## Riley (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Internet said:


> As it will soon die off, like Nyan Cat dide, I am going to miss the bronies.
> 
> Although, the episodes are really entertaining.



That was popular for all of, what, two days? 

I think we're a little better off.


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What in the FUCK did I just start?!


Thank you so much for that :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Internet said:


> As it will soon die off, like Nyan Cat dide, I am going to miss the bronies.
> 
> Although, the episodes are really entertaining.


Don't worry digimon died off popularity wise in the US and there's furries that still are fans.  So even if it does die out, we'll keep it alive.


----------



## nutty (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here is more season two with slight discord.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzQf5cEPxsM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So I realized that I haven't watched most of MLP yet.
> 
> On episode 12
> 
> ...



Cutie marks are formed during the time someone realizes their identity and find their niche. It happens near the same time as puberty but it's a psychological thing.

And you're right on the tennis pony. They wouldn't fit such a distinct beard without a reference.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What in the FUCK did I just start?!


My favorite
lol
every time I watch that scene I'm like uhhhh... >>


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm going to start making music soon. It will be pony related (at least, most of it will), and I'm going to start collaborating with PinkiePieSwear. And I know it's gonna be SO AWESOME! /)^3^(\


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nutty said:


> Here is more season two with slight discord.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzQf5cEPxsM&feature=player_embedded


Interesting name for the beast, considering he looks like two chimeras fucked and the baby came out a jumbled mess with a mild birth defect :V 

And Scootaloo was right


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nutty said:


> Here is more season two with slight discord.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzQf5cEPxsM&feature=player_embedded



The CMC fuck things up again.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She says head of a pony, but that doesn't look like a pony too me


----------



## cad (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys,
guys,
notice anything?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Guys,
> guys,
> notice anything?



Took you long enough.
Over on Ponibooru they've already been crowned official fan favourite pairing.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, taking a shower last night.

Grab faded yellow towel.
Notice light pink wash cloth.
Notice both yellow towel and pink washcloth EXACTLY match Fluttershy's colors.
..... profit?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So, taking a shower last night.
> 
> Grab faded yellow towel.
> Notice light pink wash cloth.
> ...



Don't you dare wipe your private parts with Fluttershy towels!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Don't you dare wipe your private parts with Fluttershy towels!



I'd be more concerned about the washcloth...   >.<


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ffff, less than 11 hours till new ponies
http://ponycountdown.com/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> ffff, less than 11 hours till new ponies
> http://ponycountdown.com/


whatever, I'm gonna watch it on the internet anyway
like i'm gonna get up at 9 am on a saturday...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> whatever, I'm gonna watch it on the internet anyway
> *like i'm gonna get up at 9 am on a saturday...*



Just check your channel listings... they're repeating the opening of season two on Sunday, and I think later in the day on Saturday.  There is also DVR/VCR/DVD-R/DVD-RW for recording/playing purposes.  Which is what I'll be doing (VCR).


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> whatever, I'm gonna watch it on the internet anyway
> like i'm gonna get up at 9 am on a saturday...



Well then fuck you, because I'm staying up till 9.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does Hasbro have an online channel or something? I haven`t found any listings on Australian TV, I`m not getting PayTV for the sake of one cartoon, and I`m less satisfied with the reliability of Youtube. 

Figured I`d ask if there was a way to watch it officially online. Be aware that I haven`t searched so if there`s an obvious answer a link and call me derp will be appreciated.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Does Hasbro have an online channel or something? I haven`t found any listings on Australian TV, I`m not getting PayTV for the sake of one cartoon, and I`m less satisfied with the reliability of Youtube.
> 
> Figured I`d ask if there was a way to watch it officially online. Be aware that I haven`t searched *so if there`s an obvious answer a link and call me derp will be appreciated*.



http://www.hubworld.com/my-little-pony/shows/friendship-is-magic

You're a derp.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> http://www.hubworld.com/my-little-pony/shows/friendship-is-magic
> 
> You're a derp.



Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

lol 55 minutes

It'll be like 2pm over here so that's cool. I'll probably go out for a few hours and catch it on Youtube later on (well if it's uploaded by then). Why am I so excite. I barely even followed this show gosh.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't even know where to find it. I don't have a TV. Only teh interwebs.


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is the first time I've woken up early for Saturday morning cartoons in over a decade.


...I'm still tired.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So it's on now, and I don't have a way to watch it. :c


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> So it's on now, and I don't have a way to watch it. :c



I'm with you dude.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They're streaming the live TV at www.joowz.com, y'all.

ED: Episode 1 is over. Interesting climax. You all missed it. :3c


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

watching it now 

STICK MY HORN IN A HOLE!


EDIT: FUCK YOU MOM, HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT MY LITTLE PONY...NOW I GOTTA WAIT TILL IT COMES ON YOUTUBE!


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's back on at www.joowz.com -

 Currently, a higher quality .wmv is being rendered after some editing. From the looks of things, it'll be finished rendering in a little while, and it'll be broadcast properly once that's finished.

What I can say for sure, though, is that nobody is going to be disappointed with this. Nobody.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bumping for new content

 Joowz finished editing the .wmv and it's being rendered for a 6mbps vidya. We could  be looking at a high quality Youtube upload within a little while.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Huh, that's about 2 more episodes I can watch before downloading the new one then. Good times.


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Turns out I do have the HUB. I even got up early today because I went to bed at 11:00 last night. But, I still managed to miss the show  I hope it's on youtube soon, but it looks like it'll be replayed at 7:00 at night, so I can watch it then. Though I don't really want to retreat downstairs to watch that with a house filled with people ._.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Turns out I do have the HUB. I even got up early today because I went to bed at 11:00 last night. But, I still managed to miss the show  I hope it's on youtube soon, but it looks like it'll be replayed at 7:00 at night, so I can watch it then. Though I don't really want to retreat downstairs to watch that with a house filled with people ._.



Should be on Youtube earlier than that, considering the way this person's working.

ED: Someone got there first! VVVV


----------



## xcliber (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Found it!
MLP: FiM S2 Ep1 Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xegHN1AU-WQ
MLP: FiM S2 Ep1 Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA0iOP0p_9k


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No Luna.
Rage time is now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i kinda feared this day... i bet the flood of MLP art is going to be bigger than ever .__.
it might be a cute and maybe even great show and all but id just like to see something new for once^^


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, the new episode was pretty much fucking amazing.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll just drop to say two things:

1) That episode did NOT disappoint me.
2) Discord is a pretty cool villain.

Oh, yes, it's good to see the girls back.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh yes, yes YES ! This is a greeeeeaaaaat episode. The MLP team didn't disappoint so far ! }=D


----------



## cad (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thoughts on the episode:

Villain-wise, I think Discord does the job far better than Nightmare Moon's preaching about brining eternal night did. The episode progressed rather fast, though, but what can you do with 22 minutes of airing time.

Flutterbitch was awesome, by the way.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This discord dude is the shit. His voice is awesome, as well as his general character. Beats Nightmare Moon on every concievable level.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found out that my parents get the Hub on TV, but the show comes on way too early to drive over there and watch TV: 7:00 AM.  It was easier to watch it on YouTube even though I have only half the bandwidth required.

Not disappointed.

Also, Cheerilee is favorite teacher pony now.  I only hope that, given the Trekgasm that led up to this episode, the Cutie Mark Crusaders don't become a trio of Wesley Crushers even once.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Scratch that.  I have one disappointment:


Spoiler: what disappointed me



*WHERE
IS
PRINCESS
LUNA?*​



Also, I want that stained glass mural of the Mane Six defeating Nightmare Moon as my cell phone wallpaper.


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> This discord dude is the shit. His voice is awesome, as well as his general character. Beats Nightmare Moon on every concievable level.


Discord is voiced by John DeLancie, the same guy who played Q on Star Trek. Seems to be almost the same character, but with an axe to grind.
Awesome episode overall.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, this can easily describe the first new episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Both MLP and arby n the chief in my inbox... fuck, which do I watch first?


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> This discord dude is the shit. His voice is awesome, as well as his general character. Beats Nightmare Moon on every concievable level.


 Totally. 



Spoiler: Discord/Cellestia



When we first got that teaser clip, I kind of assumed he'd be some sort of silly villain. Just going on his appearance and voice, he seemed pretty goofy and nonthreatening. Boy how wrong that was! I really love his character though, he's a good villain for a show like this. Kind of sinister, yet goofy. He isn't scary, unless you really give him some thought. He could be a sociopath :V.

Also, what's up with Cellestia locking people in shit? First the moon, now this statue. I don't trust her; she's some evil monarch at heart, I just know it. "Oh, when he ruled Equestria" well, right there we know she took that shit over, BY FUCKING FORCE AT THAT. War were declared! "everypony lived in unhappiness" says her. Six to one there aren't any records other than what she says. Wipe away the history you don't wnat anyone to see. 

Granted, Discord is kind of a badguy, but as Pinkie Pie mentioned, he did bring chocolate milk rain and cotton candy clouds. That's a pretty nice tradeoff IMO.





Alstor said:


> Well, this can easily describe the first new episode.


I laughed through that whole clip


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Discord is voiced by John DeLancie, the same guy who played Q on Star Trek. Seems to be almost the same character, but with an axe to grind.
> Awesome episode overall.



Q OH MAN Q just watched an episode of star trek with Q in it last night. I can't believe I didn't recognize the voice D:


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This episode was fantastic.  Even better than tonights episode of Doctor Who in fact!


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*wonders why Scootaloo is always referred to as being chicken*


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> *wonders why Scootaloo is always referred to as being chicken*



Maybe they taste the same?  I mean, everything does taste like chicken apparently... :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OMG! Discord has the same voice as Q!
Brony level +40% bonus.
I hope they keep him as a regular character.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> *wonders why Scootaloo is always referred to as being chicken*


Reddish mane that looks like a mohawk. A brown body.

Here, look at this: http://i55.tinypic.com/2145ky1.png


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Scratch that.  I have one disappointment:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what disappointed me
> ...





Spoiler: what you know to be the truth.



She was summarily executed after the second episode.


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Few fun links

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/exclusive-season-1-retrospective.html#more bit of a read, but worth it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viTkj0eu-fk For those of you that really like Fluttershy for some reason...:V


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The hypnosis vibe he has going on is more than a little creepy though ... but I'm cool with that.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Both MLP and arby n the chief in my inbox... fuck, which do I watch first?



arby n the chief.  Always save the best for last.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Planning an FAF virtual cinema trip so we can all watch it [again] together. Tonight or tomorrow?  I'm thinking 0100 GMT (2000 EST, 1700 PST)


----------



## cad (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Watching the episode again, I came up with names for the dark versions of the mane six.

Pinkie Pie - Bitter Pie
 Applejack - Applelie
Rarity - Hoardity
Fluttershy - Flutterbitch
 Rainbow Dash - Rainbow Crash


 Twiâ€™ would probably be called Nightfall Apathy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Reddish mane that looks like a mohawk. A brown body.
> 
> Here, look at this: http://i55.tinypic.com/2145ky1.png



And one of the CMC (Sweetie Belle?) calls her a chicken in that episode where Fluttershy babysits them.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> And one of the CMC (Sweetie Belle?) calls her a chicken in that episode where Fluttershy babysits them.



Applebloom, "The Stare Master," and almost.  Scootaloo insists that AB doesn't know how to call a chicken, and they also discover that their cutie marks are 4chan symbols discover than arguing is not their special talent.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now that I've thought about it for a bit ... am I the only one who found Pinkie a little ... "forced", in this episode ? It just didn't feel as spontaneous and appropriate as it did in the previous episodes. I hope it's just me.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Now that I've thought about it for a bit ... am I the only one who found Pinkie a little ... "forced", in this episode ? It just didn't feel as spontaneous and appropriate as it did in the previous episodes. I hope it's just me.



I thought the characters were pretty well spot-on, and the 'dark side' of Celestia really added to her character rather than changing my perception of her. I found it quite amusing when Fluttershy trolled Dischord, though.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> I found it quite amusing when Fluttershy trolled Dischord, though.



Except for that last thing about being glad that her friends point out  her flaws, her answers were all pretty much the same ones that I'd give.  It was quite eery actually 

Gotta agree with you, the reverse-ponies were super cool and well done. Though I have this sorta thing for hypnosis and seeing it in MLP makes me really unconfortable :X


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Now that I've thought about it for a bit ... am I the only one who found Pinkie a little ... "forced", in this episode ? It just didn't feel as spontaneous and appropriate as it did in the previous episodes. I hope it's just me.


I found her to be her normal lively Pinkie self. I laughed at almost everything she said. Her point about the chocolate milk rain was pretty valid.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Now that I've thought about it for a bit ... am I the only one who found Pinkie a little ... "forced", in this episode ? It just didn't feel as spontaneous and appropriate as it did in the previous episodes. I hope it's just me.



It's just you.  The episode moved so fast that it's easy to see a lot of things as forced when they're really quite in character.  Especially Pinkie Pie, so soon after "Griffin the Brushoff," "Feeling Pinkie Keen" and especially "Party of One."


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I found her to be her normal lively Pinkie self. I laughed at almost everything she said. Her point about the chocolate milk rain was pretty valid.


I'd love chocolate milk rain.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: show



Pinkie Pie walked like normal ponies.



D=

Also



Spoiler: Show



Discord used her crazy against her, which is the source of her near limitless power.



Also, also, waiting for the conclusion sucks. Enjoyed the episode.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd love chocolate milk rain.



How has this joke not been made yet?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not bad at all.  

I really hope this guy stays around.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord's design is really crazy. I think he's pretty cool like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> I really hope this guy stays around.


That'd be awesome if there was a continuous subplot surrounding about him, like at the end of this plot arc rather than be turned to stone again or become a good guy he teleports away to show up once in a while even if it's cameos.


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That'd be awesome if there was a continuous subplot surrounding about him, like at the end of this plot arc rather than be turned to stone again or become a good guy he teleports away to show up once in a while even if it's cameos.


I'd really enjoy that; he's a really cool character. And I'm sick of Cellestia locking people up in stone. God she's such an evil monarch.

Also, how come their word for "everyone" is "everypony?" It doesn't make sense when there are plenty of sapient creatures that ARE NOT PONIES.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's because they are second class creatures.


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It's because they are second class creatures.


Discord seems pretty powerful; powerful enough to not be considered second class. He still uses the term though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'd really enjoy that; he's a really cool character. And I'm sick of Cellestia locking people up in stone. God she's such an evil monarch.


I could imagine it,
"Discord no discording, discord no discording, discord no discording"
"... -_- Really?"


----------



## cad (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord is too good a character to disappear from the face of Equestria like Luna did after season 1's pilot.
Luna better show up, too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So where're the complaints about the FA Banner?


----------



## xcliber (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> So where're the complaints about the FA Banner?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...Thread-DENIAL-IS-MAGIC!?p=2689721#post2689721


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hate how blown out of proportion this situation has become...


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's like those corny Spanish dramas. Por queeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

PS: A curse upon yo thread. Your brony victory is short-lived I say!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> *Thanks.* I appreciate that.



You're welcome.




SIX said:


> They're streaming the live TV at www.joowz.com, y'all.
> 
> ED: Episode 1 is over. Interesting climax. *You all missed it.* :3c



Nope, I'll be catching it on the replay tomorrow.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Edited spoiler code in, and it made a new post instead somehow. So, double-post basically.

This post can be deleted!


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: Discord



Discord messed up the main characters way more than I expected. The fact that he gave up on messing with Fluttershy, and just made her be a bitch, gave a better insight on the nature of his control; up until that point I was wondering why the others would just give up on their most prominent attributes so easily. It's far more powerful than just illusions and basic manipulation. I can't wait until next week, because that ended on a massive cliff-hanger. I haven't the slightest clue what Discord is going to do, and I have no idea what Twilight could possibly do about anything.





			
				Fenrari said:
			
		

> I hate how blown out of proportion this situation has become...



I know right! Just because the sheer number of fans has gotten so big doesn't mean it ought to be so popular! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

HOLY SHIT!
http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Derpy
Derpy is now going to be a regular character instead of just cameos!

I guess she became so popular they wrote her into the plot instead of just a random pony.


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Spoiler: Discord
> 
> 
> 
> Discord messed up the main characters way more than I expected. The fact that he gave up on messing with Fluttershy, and just made her be a bitch, gave a better insight on the nature of his control; up until that point I was wondering why the others would just give up on their most prominent attributes so easily. It's far more powerful than just illusions and basic manipulation. I can't wait until next week, because that ended on a massive cliff-hanger. I haven't the slightest clue what Discord is going to do, and I have no idea what Twilight could possibly do about anything.


Fuckin totally. At first, that was really funny, but then you think about it. That guy is powerful; and honestly, that was one of his bigger acts of villainy. One of the few times this show has gone to sinister.


----------



## SWShiron (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally I watch the episode because I was out of town, and say that Discord is the fucking genius


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pony themed avatar week in celebration of season 2 premiere go!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> This episode was fantastic.  Even better than tonights episode of Doctor Who in fact!



Oh is that out too? I kinda forgot about Doctor Who once I started watching MlP.



CannonFodder said:


> Pony themed avatar week in celebration of season 2 premiere go!



Yessir!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh is that out too? I kinda forgot about Doctor Who once I started watching MlP.
> Yessir!


You know you're a brony when you forget Doctor Who comes out on the same day.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If I weren't so hoplessly lazy I'd make a picture of discord with the joker's makeup. He's just so perfectly chaotic evil.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Pony themed avatar week in celebration of season 2 premiere go!



Done!


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> 5 episode challenge, if you aren't a brony by episode 5 you are immune.


  watched 6 and still don't get why people like it so much (except maybe fluttershy, yet oddly enough i want to watch the next epi.....dammit )


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jon1128 said:


> watched 6 and still don't get why people like it so much (except maybe fluttershy, *yet oddly enough i want to watch the next epi.....dammit* )


Welcome aboard.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Discord is too good a character to disappear from the face of Equestria like Luna did after season 1's pilot.
> Luna better show up, too.



Luna's probably gonna show up again. The wiki page for Trixie hint's that she'll likely return in a later episode as well. There are 26 eps after all. (fifteen of which will be dominated by CMC filler)


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

the more i try to ignore it the more i want to watch it.....guess im off to watch episode 4...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> the more i try to ignore it the more i want to watch it.....guess im off to watch episode 3...


It's already too late for you to escape.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> So where're the complaints about the FA Banner?


 


xcliber said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...Thread-DENIAL-IS-MAGIC!?p=2689721#post2689721



InB4 pic of Discord uploading MLP-ified banner to FA front page.

"Let the wailing begin (presses 'post')"

---PCJ
(hey, first multiquote)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> the more i try to ignore it the more i want to watch it.....guess im off to watch episode 4...


The 4th one nailed me, blast it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Something to stir up mindless conversation:

WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Something to stir up mindless conversation:
> 
> WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?


Discord.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Discord.



Well...I guess he must contain at least SOME pony DNA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Well...I guess he must contain at least SOME pony DNA.


A chimera is a creature with multiple dna, like chimera in humans is the result of twin embryos re-merging together and as a result their dna can vary throughout their body.  So it's possible Discord is the result of multiple strong animals.  He has parts from almost every creature introduced to the show, meaning without the elements of harmony he is by far the strongest out of all the characters.  Kinda like why Celestia and Luna are so powerful is because they're both pegasus and have horns, except discord 1up'ed 11up'ed them.  Meaning he can steamroll anyone.

So if they put him in that mlp fighting game, "fighting is magic" and he's the final boss you're going to be smashing your keyboard against your screen screaming profanities at it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Something to stir up mindless conversation:
> 
> WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?



Fluttershy. 

She trolls discord and afraids of everything. <3


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

didnt expect it to be as....addicting as it is


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, I forced myself to watch this show and I gotta admit it's kinda cute.

I don't think I could get into it or anything, and it's still really gay.

BUT...  I can kinda see the appeal.  Most cartoons these days suck way more than this.

Just a piece of trivia.  You may know this, but apple jack is when you make hard cider and freeze it, then skim off the part that doesn't freeze.  This is way stronger alcohol than the cider itself.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just to adress the Luna thing, it's stated in the Lauren Faust interview by Equestria Daily that was linked earlier that Luna was pushed aside because the themes of darkness and redemption she represented were considered too inappropriate for the target audience.

And I will NEVER neglect Doctor Who because of MLP. NEVER.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Just to adress the Luna thing, it's stated in the Lauren Faust interview by Equestria Daily that was linked earlier that Luna was pushed aside because the themes of darkness and redemption she represented were considered too inappropriate for the target audience.
> 
> And I will NEVER neglect Doctor Who because of MLP. NEVER.



Bitch, forget about the target audience, WE'RE the new target audience!
Seriously, we'd like some acknowledgement from Hasbro :V Just a little...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Bitch, forget about the target audience, WE'RE the new target audience!
> Seriously, we'd like some acknowledgement from Hasbro :V Just a little...



I don't think that would be good from a marketing perspective (or anyone else's perspective)


----------



## Rasly (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Just a piece of trivia.  You may know this, but apple jack is when you  make hard cider and freeze it, then skim off the part that doesn't  freeze.  This is way stronger alcohol than the cider itself.


 Now, that was interesting, ty.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Something to stir up mindless conversation:
> 
> WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?



Still Rarity.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Something to stir up mindless conversation:
> 
> WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?


Twilight Sparkle. Close second is either Rarity or AppleBloom. c:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fave will always be Rarity. 


And given some thought on the episode during today, I started to wonder just what kind of world this was before Celestia came along. Celestia and Luna`s origin story would be interesting to hear, as well as what came before them. Apart from Discord, we have no link to before Equestria was founded. We know that other races inhabit the world, but ponies seem dominant. 

I mena, they even control the elements of nature to act as they dictate. Was the natural order really so bad that Celestia deemed it necessary to take direct control? To fill the world with absolute control and banish Chaos completely? That is simply tyranny at its worst. 

Maybe it`s the 40k talking, but Chaos is freedom. We all need a little bit of discord now and then.


----------



## cad (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Something to stir up mindless conversation:
> 
> WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?


Vinyl Scratch.
Discord is becoming a close second to me now, followed by Luna and Fluttershy.


----------



## SWShiron (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Something to stir up mindless conversation:
> 
> WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?



Luna. Is so cuuuute


----------



## xcliber (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Favorite has to be Fluttershy. I can relate. Actually, I'm jealous. I wish I had that many friends who loved me and just want me to be the best I can be.


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> There are 26 eps after all. (fifteen of which will be dominated by CMC filler)


Lulfuckingwut? Where did you hear such depressing and awful news? That would ruin the hell out of season two  



			
				Ishtar5 said:
			
		

> And given some thought on the episode during today, I started to wonder  just what kind of world this was before Celestia came along. Celestia  and Luna`s origin story would be interesting to hear, as well as what  came before them. Apart from Discord, we have no link to before  Equestria was founded. We know that other races inhabit the world, but  ponies seem dominant.
> 
> I mena, they even control the elements of nature to act as they dictate.  Was the natural order really so bad that Celestia deemed it necessary  to take direct control? To fill the world with absolute control and  banish Chaos completely? That is simply tyranny at its worst.


I think there's a few ways to look at that. We're only getting a small part of the planet: Equestria. This is where ponies are the dominant...race? but perhaps you'll find more things like hydras and diamond dogs when leaving Equestria. There's also those buffalo characters, and god knows how many dragons there are. 

I wonder how segregated the world is.

I do think Cellestia is a tyrant though. And their constant NEED to control everything about their world is kind of scary. Even in that episode, Rainbow Dash says "But it isn't supposed to rain until tomorrow!" They actually have MANDATED days when it will rain. This goes beyond "we need to start spring now." This is also why the Everfree Forest is so scary to them. They have no control. And, to them, that would be scary! They control everything, from the whether to the animals, but not in that forest. That forest is damn dangerous, and I don't think most ponies (now) are capable of handling such dangers. 

I wonder if this is set up this way for their audience. Kids' lives are pretty much completely controlled, and so are the lives of the ponies. Could be a connection there.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Something to stir up mindless conversation:
> 
> WHAT IS FAVORITE PONY?



Pinkie Pie followed by the Rarity.

Also, ^^^ the cmc part was sarcastic.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Just to adress the Luna thing, it's stated in the Lauren Faust interview by Equestria Daily that was linked earlier that Luna was pushed aside because the themes of darkness and redemption she represented were considered too inappropriate for the target audience.
> 
> And I will NEVER neglect Doctor Who because of MLP. NEVER.




But Celestia intended for Discord to be turned to stone PERMANENTLY. That's a nightmare fuel style fate worse than death.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wreth said:


> But Celestia intended for Discord to be turned to stone PERMANENTLY. That's a nightmare fuel style fate worse than death.


This show is unintentionally more mature more mature than intended.


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This show is unintentionally more mature more mature than intended.



I heard that the show no longer qualifies for the "Educational/Informative" label anymore.  The little "EI" up in the top left was gone, which makes me wonder if Hasbro went ahead and allowed them to touch on darker subject matter.


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Riley said:


> I heard that the show no longer qualifies for the "Educational/Informative" label anymore.  The little "EI" up in the top left was gone, which makes me wonder if Hasbro went ahead and allowed them to touch on darker subject matter.


I know in Faust's interview, she said she hoped that would happen, because they'd quickly run out of subject matter for episodes with such harsh restrictions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I know in Faust's interview, she said she hoped that would happen, because they'd quickly run out of subject matter for episodes with such harsh restrictions.


...Wait so that means the show is going to get even better now it's no longer considered educational?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This show is unintentionally more mature more mature than intended.



You don't recall the alcohol reference in Bridle Gossip? Apple Teeny...Apple-tini? Even Apple Jack's name is an alcohol reference. Also, SPIKED drink? Come on.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You don't recall the alcohol reference in Bridle Gossip? Apple Teeny...Apple-tini? Even Apple Jack's name is an alcohol reference. Also, SPIKED drink? Come on.



Oh come on Aleu, you and me both know you probably giggled at the Spike/Spiked pun.  also the numerous other ones that show up in the show :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh come on Aleu, you and me both know you probably giggled at the Spike/Spiked pun.  also the numerous other ones that show up in the show :V



I'm just pointing out the mature content from the earlier episodes.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Most shows are like that though so the adults can watch the shows with their kids and not be bored to death.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Most shows are like that though so the adults can watch the shows with their kids and not be bored to death.


Remember animaniacs?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Luna is too dark but Discord isn't?  That makes very little sense.  :<



CannonFodder said:


> Remember animaniacs?



*Wakko eats Plotz's paperweight*
Plotz: "Hey!  Give that back!"
Wakko: "Okay, but you'll have to wait a while..."
Yakko: "*Mwah!*  Good night, everybody!"


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Luna is too dark but Discord isn't?  That makes very little sense.  :<



Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I just read that from Faust's interview. I can sympathize with your point of view, though I think they're mostly afraid of the "redemption" side of the equation. Discord is a lovable wacky and sinister vilain that manipulates ponies and causes shenanigans. Luna is a cute and cuddly princess that somehow got so mad and jealous at her sis' she transformed into a megalomaniac black-magic usurper. My guess is they thought having her suddenly become a recurring "good" character would be confusing to the younger demographics.

Just my thoughts on the matter though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I just read that from Faust's interview. I can sympathize with your point of view, though I think they're mostly afraid of the "redemption" side of the equation. Discord is a lovable wacky and sinister vilain that manipulates ponies and causes shenanigans. Luna is a cute and cuddly princess that somehow got so mad and jealous at her sis' she transformed into a megalomaniac black-magic usurper. My guess is they thought having her suddenly become a recurring "good" character would be confusing to the younger demographics.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the matter though.


*facepalm*  They should bring back old villains like that, besides the show lost it's spot as "educational" show.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What about THE GREAT AND POWERFUL TRIXIE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> What about THE GREAT AND POWERFUL TRIXIE!


She's a bitch, if they fix her character flaw a bit okay, but if she's still the same old then no.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I just read that from Faust's interview.



Yeah, I know, didn't mean to come off that way.



General-jwj said:


> I can sympathize with your point of view, though I think they're mostly afraid of the "redemption" side of the equation. Discord is a lovable wacky and sinister vilain that manipulates ponies and causes shenanigans. Luna is a cute and cuddly princess that somehow got so mad and jealous at her sis' she transformed into a megalomaniac black-magic usurper. My guess is they thought having her suddenly become a recurring "good" character would be confusing to the younger demographics.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the matter though.



I can understand that, but I still think they refused the opportunity to show that the absolutely best way to destroy an enemy is to transform him (her) into your friend and ally.  That's a pretty important lesson to just throw away.

It also doesn't jive well with the fact that, at least once each last season, one of the Mane Six became an antagonist, a rather sinister one in her own right in Pinkie Pie's case.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> She's a bitch, if they fix her character flaw a bit okay, but if she's still the same old then no.


She was supposed to be a bitch. :V


----------



## Flippy (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Pony themed avatar week in celebration of  season 2 premiere go!



I used Unicornditioner for my mane just for this avatar.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Bitch, forget about the target audience, WE'RE the new target audience!
> Seriously, we'd like some acknowledgement from Hasbro :V Just a little...



This is an official promo. Listen carefully.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> This is an official promo. Listen carefully.


*shock*
Wait give me a second,
*goes in kitchen*
*takes out sugar and koolaid*
*makes koolaid*
*takes a cup of it back in room*
*spits out in shock*

Bronies in the lyrics? damn


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*




Aleu said:


> What about THE GREAT AND POWERFUL TRIXIE!



Better freaking bring her back. Fix her character a bit, and she`d be a good antagonist.



CannonFodder said:


> *shock*
> Wait give me a second,
> *goes in kitchen*
> *takes out sugar and koolaid*
> ...



We`ve been canonized, along with DJ P0N3. =D


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I can understand that, but I still think they refused the opportunity to show that the absolutely best way to destroy an enemy is to transform him (her) into your friend and ally.  That's a pretty important lesson to just throw away.
> 
> It also doesn't jive well with the fact that, at least once each last season, one of the Mane Six became an antagonist, a rather sinister one in her own right in Pinkie Pie's case.



Then again, the moral board that called the shots also thought RD calling Twilight an "egghead" was pushing it and AJ and RD cheating in Fall Weather Friends was very worrying (though the whole moral of the story was that cheating was bad, etc ...) ... So I could very well envision those people preferring to simply censor something a little wrong instead of giving it a long hard thought.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Then again, the moral board that called the shots also thought RD calling Twilight an "egghead" was pushing it and AJ and RD cheating in Fall Weather Friends was very worrying (though the whole moral of the story was that cheating was bad, etc ...) ... So I could very well envision those people preferring to simply censor something a little wrong instead of giving it a long hard thought.


Hopefully with the show no longer being "educational" the reigns will be loosened.



fiero-the-cat said:


> Better freaking bring her back. Fix her character a bit, and she`d be a good antagonist.
> 
> We`ve been canonized, along with DJ P0N3. =D


Trixie could be a good antagonist.

I know right?


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Found this dissapointing scene in Season 1 Ep 6.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Found this dissapointing scene in Season 1 Ep 6.


Just so you know they're canonizing derpy in season 2, except she's losing her wacky eyes.


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just so you know they're canonizing derpy in season 2, except she's losing her wacky eyes.



:C


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> :C


I guess it's cause having a character with lazy eyes would cause a shit storm within a very small tea cup for some people.  Might as well not give her a lazy eye.  Seriously I can already see it, "Tonight on FOXNews, is my little pony making fun of people with handicaps?"

Also pony avatar week in celebration of season 2.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just so you know they're canonizing derpy in season 2, except she's losing her wacky eyes.



But that's what makes Derpy...Derpy D:


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Maybe they'll have her eyes derp once in a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Maybe they'll have her eyes derp once in a while.


Maybe they'll have it as a lazy eye, so that if she looks a certain way it'll be derpy.


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe they'll have it as a lazy eye, so that if she looks a certain way it'll be derpy.


I imagine that when she's used as a background character, her eyes will derp, but when she's used in the foreground, they will be normal.

I doubt they'll call her Derpy Hooves either, I'm guessing Ditzy Doo will be her official name.


----------



## Rasly (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hope they will keep it drama free, because that is one of main reasons why i like this show.


----------



## Blutide (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> I don't think that would be good from a marketing perspective (or anyone else's perspective)



I love you.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think what would make the series even better, is have more Spike.  The guy should have more screen time, his sarcastically witty comments make me laugh so hard sometimes.  Also, when he fucks up it's hilarious as well.  Also Derpy is pretty cool too, and no it's not because I read the Doctor Whooves fanfiction and Derpy as his companion isn't amazing as hell...*shifty eyes* :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy hooves underpy?

...

HERESY! D:<


Seriously though what's the point of having derpy hooves if she's not derpy? 

Will she just be called "Hooves?"


----------



## xcliber (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think Derpy would be a better character if she wasn't always cross eyed. I say call her Ditzy Doo and let her have occasional derp moments. A character that's constantly plagued by stupidity and mistakes is a little too downbeat for the show. I can imaging having a single episode focus on it, but not a reoccurring theme thing throughout the series. It would get old quick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh dear, I have mlp stuck in my head from watching it so much... and I'm okay with it.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just so you know they're canonizing derpy in season 2, except she's losing her wacky eyes.



Citation plz.

They didn't start giving her derp eyes intentionally until episode 14. And the only official mention of her I've seen, regarding season 2, is that she's become a scripted character. That could mean as little as her having one line, or that she's in the background on purpose rather than totally random pony. Maybe a piano is going to drop on someone again, and they are just going to make sure it's her fault again?


----------



## Corto (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I went to McDonalds with a friend. I saw they had MLP toys and asked if I could change my pickles (I hate pickles) for a pony. So now I have a glowing Applejack.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Citation plz.
> 
> They didn't start giving her derp eyes intentionally until episode 14. And the only official mention of her I've seen, regarding season 2, is that she's become a scripted character. That could mean as little as her having one line, or that she's in the background on purpose rather than totally random pony. Maybe a piano is going to drop on someone again, and they are just going to make sure it's her fault again?


Why did they give her derpy eyes anyhow?  I'm not sure what the canonizing means anyhow, it could just mean her being like you said or it could be a episode plot with her in it, whatever it is Idunno yet and we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why did they give her derpy eyes anyhow?  I'm not sure what the canonizing means anyhow, it could just mean her being like you said or it could be a episode plot with her in it, whatever it is Idunno yet and we'll have to wait and see.



From what I heard, it was an animation goof.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Originally one of the eyes was going to be covered by another pony, so they didn't bother placing it properly. Then they removed that other pony and... well... derp.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Originally one of the eyes was going to be covered by another pony, so they didn't bother placing it properly. Then they removed that other pony and... well... derp.


lol

Also I just noticed in episode 1 spike can fly using his tail like how Tails does... wut?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy's wall-eyed look was either an animation error or a private animation joke during the first episode.  The staff didn't catch on to Derpy's appeal until after several episodes had been shipped out to air.  I don't think they'd have any plans to underp her eyes after licensing her wall-eyed appearance to WeLoveFine for use on a T-shirt.

Also, there's no mention on Derpy's MLP Wikia page about her being anything other than a Where's Waldo-style fan nod this season.  Such a major change as that would be documented by at least one of the many Derpy fans.



SIX said:


> Found this dissapointing scene in Season 1 Ep 6.



"Even Derpy hates you!"



CannonFodder said:


> Also I just noticed in episode 1 spike can fly using his tail like how Tails does... wut?



That's just Spike floating on cloud 9, which he tends to do whenever he's in Rarity's presence.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> That's just Spike floating on cloud 9, which he tends to do whenever he's in Rarity's presence.



A part of me wants that tension to be resolved and another part wants to see Spike in perpetual relationship limbo.


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> I think what would make the series even better, is have more Spike.  The guy should have more screen time, his sarcastically witty comments make me laugh so hard sometimes.  Also, when he fucks up it's hilarious as well.  Also Derpy is pretty cool too, and no it's not because I read the Doctor Whooves fanfiction and Derpy as his companion isn't amazing as hell...*shifty eyes* :V


Spike is my favorite character, so I support the shit out of this message.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> A part of me wants that tension to be resolved and another part wants to see Spike in perpetual relationship limbo.



It's puppy love.  What would become of it in a way that neither scares little girls in the audience nor jeopardizes the friendship Spike and Rarity have underneath that?  The only answer I can see is that it quietly fades away, either temporarily or permanently.


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

First off, nice AV Cannonfodder. Discord is pretty dang awesome, possibly the best animated villain since Mojo Jojo.

Secondly, I'm a newly initiated brony. MLP is a great show and I dun care who says otherwise x3


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't help but think that the chocolate rain was a big shout-out to 4chan.

Luna's gonna have to show up next episode, there's got to be a plot-relevant reason why Celestia and she can't wield the elements anymore. unless it's just because she got her ass booted to the moon again


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lobar said:


> I can't help but think that the chocolate rain was a big shout-out to 4chan.
> 
> Luna's gonna have to show up next episode, there's got to be a plot-relevant reason why Celestia and she can't wield the elements anymore. unless it's just because she got her ass booted to the moon again



I'm guessing that they can't do it because they've just had a 1000 year long feud. Not super harmonious, even if they have been friends again for... a year now? 

And anyways I still think Luna was executed for crimes against the throne.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

By the way, how many views does the show get?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> By the way, how many views does the show get?


The better question is...what percentage of the show's viewers are the intended audience?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> It's puppy love.  What would become of it in a way that neither scares little girls in the audience nor jeopardizes the friendship Spike and Rarity have underneath that?  The only answer I can see is that it quietly fades away, either temporarily or permanently.



Storywriting 101, when this becomes an issue, the answer is to introduce a new character. One who will replace Rarity as the object of Spike`s affections, and also who reciprocates the attachment. A young female dragon would not be a bad addition, and wouldn`t even need to feature as heavily as Spike to make the plot work.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, as expected. The MLP thread on any forum you can find has crazy amount of participation.


----------



## cad (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> What about THE GREAT AND POWERFUL TRIXIE!


Won't be in season 2 alongside returning side characters, or so I've heard.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> The better question is...what percentage of the show's viewers are the intended audience?


So you don't have a clue how many views it gets?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So you don't have a clue how many views it gets?



You want to go, find all the places it's posted, and then somehow use... idk magic? to figure out which aren't re-watches?

It's just really not something one can figure out easily.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> You want to go, find all the places it's posted, and then somehow use... idk magic? to figure out which aren't re-watches?
> 
> It's just really not something one can figure out easily.


Alirght how about just hub?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can honestly say I'm happy that this thread made it to see the Second Season.

Brohoof for all of you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> I can honestly say I'm happy that this thread made it to see the Second Season.
> 
> Brohoof for all of you.


*Brohoof*
I hope season 2 keeps up being awesome, if episode 1 is any sign it's going to be.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Another ~800 posts to beat the religion megathread.

RELIGION VS PONIES, GO GO GO


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Another ~800 posts to beat the religion megathread.
> 
> RELIGION VS PONIES, GO GO GO


Ponies are going to win!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Mister Dash, was your grandmother a PONY?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ponies are going to win!



We have the distinct advantage that nopony is going to question the existence of the object of our adoration.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Actually about every three pages someone comes in a questions why we adore it, since most of those religion threads eventually turn into whys and not ifs.


----------



## Conker (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Won't be in season 2 alongside returning side characters, or so I've heard.


I hope that proves false. I'd like to see a few of the side characters show up again, Trixie, the Griffin, and Zecora. Last one for sure.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I hope that proves false. I'd like to see a few of the side characters show up again, Trixie, the Griffin, and Zecora. Last one for sure.



Zecora is meant to be a regular advisor, so she should be back.
I'd really like to see more of the mane casts' families. Rarity and Applejack have little sisters, but no mothers? Wat?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I hope that proves false. I'd like to see a few of the side characters show up again, Trixie, the Griffin, and Zecora. Last one for sure.


Rainbow Dash's griffin friend I'd like to see come back, they brushed her off too quickly imo.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had to wait until today before I could watch ep. 1, but it was totally worth it. I think Discord is really f*cking awesome, and the nega-ponies brought an interesting twist to the story. It pisses me off that, although Luna is mentioned, she doesn't make an appearance! What the hell? Luna > Celestia.

And Flutterbitch is awesome.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I had to wait until today before I could watch ep. 1, but it was totally worth it. I think Discord is really f*cking awesome, and the nega-ponies brought an interesting twist to the story. It pisses me off that, although Luna is mentioned, she doesn't make an appearance! What the hell? Luna > Celestia.
> 
> And Flutterbitch is awesome.



There was no need for Luna to appear. Hucking her in where she doesn't serve a purpose would just take away from the show. It's possible that she'll appear alongside Celestia in the second part; maybe they'll re-establish their personal harmony and use the elements of harmony while the mane 6 are all messed up? Maybe Luna was off finding them while Discord was distracted?

Regardless, I care too little about Luna to want to see her pull down an episode. I anticipate an appropriate, thought-out use of her.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I had to wait until today before I could watch ep. 1, but it was totally worth it. I think Discord is really f*cking awesome, and the nega-ponies brought an interesting twist to the story. It pisses me off that, although Luna is mentioned, she doesn't make an appearance! What the hell? Luna > Celestia.
> 
> And Flutterbitch is awesome.


Oh I know, we should come up with names for the nega-ponies
flutterbitch
apple lie
What else?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh I know, we should come up with names for the nega-ponies
> flutterbitch
> apple lie
> What else?



Pinkie Wry


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rainbow Dashesawayandleavesherbestfriendswhoneedherbehind. IDK.

We could just go back to Rainbow Crash.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Rainbow Dashesawayandleavesherbestfriendswhoneedherbehind. IDK.
> 
> We could just go back to Rainbow Crash.



Hey, don't diss on Rainbow Dash.  I can feel how she must be feeling, I mean I understand her reasons for her actions.

Hell, if my hometown was being destroyed, and everyone I grew up with, cared about, my own family were gonna die, but I was the one hope to save them.  Bitch please, I'd leave my friends behind and go save the town so fast, motherfucker I be makin some DOUBLE RAINBOOMS.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Delusionarity and Rainbow Ditch


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey, don't diss on Rainbow Dash. I can feel how she must be feeling, I mean I understand her reasons for her actions.
> 
> Hell, if my hometown was being destroyed, and everyone I grew up with, cared about, my own family were gonna die, but I was the one hope to save them. Bitch please, I'd leave my friends behind and go save the town so fast, motherfucker I be makin some DOUBLE RAINBOOMS.



Don't get me wrong, I love Rainbow. But you do realize that Cloudsdale isn't _really_ crumbling, right? Discord's just f*ckin' with her mind.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Rainbow. But you do realize that Cloudsdale isn't _really_ crumbling, right? Discord's just f*ckin' with her mind.



I know that, but she doesn't.  I mean, if you were in her shoes, and this really powerful being gave you a look into the future, then your gonna think it's real.  I mean, come on...


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also you can figure the being had enough power to remove their wings and horns and remove Celestia's spell, he would have had the power to make it crumble.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Also you can figure the being had enough power to remove their wings and horns and remove Celestia's spell, he would have had the power to make it crumble.



Exactly!  Double whammy here.  Either A. Discord isn't that bad, and is trying to warn her about the city's fate, so she can save it, or B. Dashie knows Discord is a lying fuckass, but knows that he probably is destroying the city, then will tell her about it, becuase he's a smarmy cunt like that.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Rainbow Dash's griffin friend I'd like to see come back, they brushed her off too quickly imo.



I guess you could say that,

*puts on shades*

Griffon the Brush Off.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Exactly!  Double whammy here.  Either A. Discord isn't that bad, and is trying to warn her about the city's fate, so she can save it, or B. Dashie knows Discord is a lying fuckass, but knows that he probably is destroying the city, then will tell her about it, becuase he's a smarmy cunt like that.



Considering the Fluttershy scenario, he had the power to just force a mind-fuck on them. I would think he did that to all of them, just worked into it as if they stood a chance.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I just read that from Faust's interview. I can sympathize with your point of view, though I think they're mostly afraid of the "redemption" side of the equation. Discord is a lovable wacky and sinister vilain that manipulates ponies and causes shenanigans. Luna is a cute and cuddly princess that somehow got so mad and jealous at her sis' she transformed into a megalomaniac black-magic usurper. *My guess is they thought having her suddenly become a recurring "good" character would be confusing to the younger demographics.*
> 
> Just my thoughts on the matter though.



Then they missed a good opportunity to show how "bad people" can redeem themselves.




ArielMT said:


> I can understand that, *but I still think they refused the opportunity to show that the absolutely best way to destroy an enemy is to transform him (her) into your friend and ally*.  That's a pretty important lesson to just throw away.



Yes, this too.


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

go to: http://www.hthstudios.com/hth_ls.html  they've been doin this hth/mlp story for a long time now.

*NSFW *


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If you're going to post a link that leads somewhere that contains materials that are considered "not safe for work", tag it.


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

should really read the rules then...ty for the heads up


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> should really read the rules then...ty for the heads up



DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT, MAN


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> should really read the rules then...ty for the heads up



*raises fist to the sky*

COMIC SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANS!


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> go to: http://www.hthstudios.com/hth_ls.html  they've been doin this hth/mlp story for a long time now.
> 
> *NSFW *





> This channel is no longer available due to a Livestream terms of use violation.



bahaha


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Considering the Fluttershy scenario, he had the power to just force a mind-fuck on them. I would think he did that to all of them, just worked into it as if they stood a chance.



I found it kinda funny how he couldn't fool Fluttershy and had to force her into discord.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey, don't diss on Rainbow Dash.  I can feel how she must be feeling, I mean I understand her reasons for her actions.
> 
> Hell, if my hometown was being destroyed, and everyone I grew up with, cared about, my own family were gonna die, but I was the one hope to save them.  Bitch please, I'd leave my friends behind and go save the town so fast, motherfucker I be makin some DOUBLE RAINBOOMS.


This isn't just "leaving your friends behind". This is "saving Equestria and possible the pony world".


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

well the hypnosis turns them to the opposite trait so it would be expected they wouldn't stay around.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> well the hypnosis turns them to the opposite trait so it would be expected they wouldn't stay around.



That's true. The ponies never really became their opposites until hypnotized. This is most readily apparent in Fluttershy's failed temptation (BEST FUCKING SCENE EVER). Honestly, it takes some sort of magic to "persuade" them, since they're pretty much invincible without such a thing.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I found it kinda funny how he couldn't fool Fluttershy and had to force her into discord.



Well, it's not like I expect him to be very patient in "breaking" her. He works impulsively and for self-gratification.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone else get the feeling that Discord has some motivation beyond Chaos? 

It is clear that he brings Chaos for his own amusement, but the way he spoke to Celestia lead me to wonder if things were really as bad as she made them sound to the others. 

Then again, this being a children`s show means it is probably just put down to pure malice.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I want to see Discord go 1 on 1 with Celestia. It'd be like Dragon Ball but more colourful :V


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Well, it's not like I expect him to be very patient in "breaking" her. He works impulsively and for self-gratification.


Not to mention he had to "break" everyone within a 22 minute time period.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Not to mention he had to "break" everyone within a 22 minute time period.



Subverting or destroying the key characteristics of almost all of the shows main characters in 22 minutes is a feat that deserves to be applauded. *slow clap*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did anyone else cringe when Celestia unlocked that door with her horn or am I just sick?
I instantly thought 'oh GREAT, this is going to get rule 34'd in a second, how could you possibly do something so exploitable' :I


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You mean like this?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You mean like this?



While we're on the subject, I came across this full of win pic by accident the other day.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You mean like this?


.__.;


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> .__.;



Is this better?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> .__.;



A whole one-shot was made for DoorxCelestia


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> While we're on the subject, I came across this full of win pic by accident the other day.


I am so glad I am not a child that watches MLP, or else my childhood would have been ruined by this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You mean like this?


 


General-jwj said:


> While we're on the subject, I came across this full of win pic by accident the other day.


Thank god I'm completely desensitized.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Might as well give it a try. I'm bored. Someone recommend me an episode.

I already like the porn. I should give the actual show a try.


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Thank god I'm completely desensitized.


 Yup, though I'd like to keep MLP in that category where it isn't ruined by rule 34.


Sollux said:


> Might as well give it a try. I'm bored. Someone recommend me an episode.
> 
> I already like the porn. I should give the actual show a try.


Uh. I'm quite partial to episode four. Eleven and ten are both good to, if I'm remembering them correctly. Then 24 is probably my favorite (or is that 23...?) :V


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yup, though I'd like to keep MLP in that category where it isn't ruined by rule 34.
> 
> Uh. I'm quite partial to episode four. Eleven and ten are both good to, if I'm remembering them correctly. Then 24 is probably my favorite (or is that 23...?) :V



04: Applebuck Season
11: Winter Wrap Up
10: Swarm of the Century
24: Party of One
23: Owl's Well That Ends Well

Source: http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Episodes


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> While we're on the subject, I came across this full of win pic by accident the other day.



You are now manually reading that picture in Fluttershy's voice.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> You are now manually reading that picture in Fluttershy's voice.



I already was but it's cool that you've reminded everypony else.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> I already was but it's cool that you've reminded everypony else.



Gotta hit the stragglers.


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> 04: Applebuck Season
> 11: Winter Wrap Up
> 10: Swarm of the Century
> 24: Party of One
> ...


Woo, those were the ones I wanted to recommend! Guess I do remember their numbers, more or less  Got 24 and 23 confused.

[yt]qVCFV7jT9ho&[/yt]

Ran into that just now. I like it, though I like the song. I wish the guy's youtube tag wasn't so furfaggy though.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN-tHB7srSY&feature=related I like that one to.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> I am so glad I am not a child that watches MLP, or else my childhood would have been ruined by this.



The second I saw Pinkie on her back, licking liquid off of her body, I knew some bronyfag would have this as an avatar.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> 04: Applebuck Season
> 11: Winter Wrap Up
> 10: Swarm of the Century
> 24: Party of One
> ...



Alternate recommendation: I'm going to recommend not skipping around and just watching in order until you're tired of the show or not.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sollux said:


> Might as well give it a try. I'm bored. Someone recommend me an episode.
> 
> I already like the porn. I should give the actual show a try.



The best episode is the one that has ponies. Start there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The best episode is the one that has ponies. Start there.



Already watched that one.

Didn't interest me.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sollux said:


> Already watched that one.
> 
> Didn't interest me.



The one without ponies sucks, so I guess you're out of luck. I'd recommend other shows, but same issue there.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> The second I saw Pinkie on her back, licking liquid off of her body, I knew some bronyfag would have this as an avatar.


It had to be done.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> 04: Applebuck Season
> 11: Winter Wrap Up
> 10: Swarm of the Century
> 24: Party of One
> ...



Alright. I saw four, eleven, and half of ten.

This... this just isn't for me. In my honest opinion, it's not different from any other children's cartoon... other than the forced equine puns.

Don't ask me to see any other episodes. I'm sorry.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

DAT
BANNE....

.... nevermind.

Why did the MLP banner get taken down? Too many whiny fucks complaining about it?

I say we get the orbital friendship cannon nuclear friendship warhead and show them the meaning of love and tolerance getting the shit blown out of them.



Conker said:


> Ran into that just now. I like it, though I like the song. I wish the guy's youtube tag wasn't so furfaggy though.



Slutfox? Really? REALLY?
Man, I want to kick him in the balls. :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> DAT
> BANNE....
> 
> .... nevermind.
> ...


The person who made it was getting death threats and that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The person who made it was getting death threats and that.



I seriously don't doubt this. Haters and furries mixed make this huge irrational blob of hatred.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The person who made it was getting death threats and that.



Oh wow! Haha... Furries. The irony is absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Oh wow! Haha... Furries. The irony is absolutely ridiculous!


What's even more ironic is the fact that the drama combined with the banner is going to end up with even more furries watching the show, meaning more brony furries


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Oh wow! Haha... Furries. The irony is absolutely ridiculous!



Showing results for _*irony*_. Search instead for *hypocrisy*.




CannonFodder said:


> What's even more ironic is the fact that the drama combined with the banner is going to end up with even more furries watching the show, meaning more brony furries



I realized that's what they're going for the second I read the news. It kind of worked for me, I admit. Just not the right way.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Oh wow! Haha... Furries. The irony is absolutely ridiculous!



can you explain the irony to me because I don't see it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> can you explain the irony to me because I don't see it.


 Furries try to enforce unbridled tolerance and then give death threats to fans of a show that is about friendship.


Sollux said:


> I realized that's what they're going for the second I read the news. It kind of worked for me, I admit. Just not the right way.


Hell, at this point bronies could easily just take over the furry fandom.  Just swarm the fandom and it's over for all the sick shit going on behind closed doors for furries.


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sollux said:


> Alright. I saw four, eleven, and half of ten.
> 
> This... this just isn't for me. In my honest opinion, it's not different from any other children's cartoon... other than the forced equine puns.
> 
> Don't ask me to see any other episodes. I'm sorry.


Well, thanks for giving it a solid try.

I'm surprised someone hasn't come in here yet to tell me those episodes are bottom of the barrel and that you should have watched ones with more Fluttershy :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Well, thanks for giving it a solid try.
> 
> I'm surprised someone hasn't come in here yet to tell me those episodes are bottom of the barrel and that you should have watched ones with more Fluttershy :V


My little pony thread.  This is probably the easiest to moderate clusterfuck of a thread in the entirety of FaF's existence.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sollux said:


> Showing results for _*irony*_. Search instead for *hypocrisy*.



Irony fits, I even looked it up to make sure I wasn't using it in error before I posted. Hypocrisy is a better word, though. I suppose it's the hypocrisy that is ironic.



			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> What's even more ironic is the fact that the drama combined with the  banner is going to end up with even more furries watching the show,  meaning more brony furries



I know! There's something awesome about that. MLP Fandom's entire existence is founded on haters being unable to ignore it. It's almost like the whole internet is being accidentally trolled by ponies, and I love it so much!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I know! There's something awesome about that. MLP Fandom's entire existence is founded on haters being unable to ignore it. It's almost like the whole internet is being accidentally trolled by ponies, and I love it so much!


Solution to furries hating mlp: Get _*every last furry*_ to atleast try watching it.
P.s. I just found out season two will be available on Itunes.
I very jelly.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

CF, your avatar is dancing to "call on me"



Conker said:


> I'm surprised someone hasn't come in here yet to tell me those episodes are bottom of the barrel and that you should have watched ones with more Fluttershy :V


You should watch ones with more fluttershy. :V

*Episode 14:*
- I liked Apple's and Fluttershy's old dresses. Dash's was allright, and Pinkie's and Twilight's were meh.
- Twilight's new dress was nice except for the star hairband. Flutter's was cute except for the nest hat. Dash's was way over the top. Apple... DAT BOOTS... and the hat, but the rest was kinda cute. Pinkie's..... lol.
*Episode 15:*
- This episode seems to be pushing religion. Expecting Twilight to believe in things she can't prove? SOUNDS LIKE RELIGION TO ME!!! WTF?!
- When Twilight is stuck on the wrong side of the gorge with the hydra behind her, WHY DOESN'T SHE TELEPORT OVER? 
- "A leap of faith"? REALLY? What kind of faith? Worst episode ever.
- But the whole slapstick of having a bunch of crap fall on Twilight was pretty good.
*Episode 16:*
Best episode EVER!
*Episode 17:*
-My love for fluttershy only grows. She has the EVIL EYE.
-(Stare Master = Stairmaster)
-Monty Python argument clinic reference! :3

And these TF2/MLP mashups are pretty good. The 3D pony models are awesome.
Medic dawws to Fluttershy
Nah
Applejack plays TF2
Dash's cuteness will do that to you...
Haaaccckkk!!
Don't take drugs
Projectile Appledash (and mule) (fucked up ending)
OMG FLUTTERSHY IS A TREE
Louder!
Tree fatality
Fluttershy, we meet again...
Slenderman can't handle Twilight's cuteness
Neither can he handle Pinkie
Neither can The Doctor
Casino Ponyville


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> *Episode 15:*
> - This episode seems to be pushing religion. Expecting Twilight to believe in things she can't prove? SOUNDS LIKE RELIGION TO ME!!! WTF?!
> - When Twilight is stuck on the wrong side of the gorge with the hydra behind her, WHY DOESN'T SHE TELEPORT OVER?
> - "A leap of faith"? REALLY? What kind of faith? Worst episode ever.
> - But the whole slapstick of having a bunch of crap fall on Twilight was pretty good.


Yeah, a lot of people didn't care for that episode, as far as I can tell. The slapstick was fucking hilarious, but everything else was just bad. Twilight was just a complete moron the whole time, and others were kind of looking down on her because she didn't accept this arbitrary power that Pinkie had (a power that never shows up in any other episodes)

But, you can rationalize the religion out. Twilight's half baked science did follow the criteria. She tested Pinkie over and over and couldn't disprove her powers; ergo, she had them. Hell, she witnessed them WITH HER EYES over and over and over and over. Each time she wound up injured, but :V 

The "leap of faith" line bothered me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> CF, your avatar is dancing to "call on me"


Thanks CrazyLee, I can hear it in my head.


----------



## Inciatus (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found another poor MLP fursuit.
http://images.encyclopediadramatica.ch/8/85/Rainbow_dash_fursuit.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I found another poor MLP fursuit.
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.ch/8/85/Rainbow_dash_fursuit.jpg


\
I've seen that one along time ago.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> *Episode 15*


Only thing I liked of that episode was the mentioned gag with Ditzy Doo and the introduction of Gummy.
So yeah, probably worst episode of the bunch. Still a good time waster when it's on, though. Wont go out of my way to NOT watch it.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I found another poor MLP fursuit.
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.ch/8/85/Rainbow_dash_fursuit.jpg



Do not want.

DO NOT WANT!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I found another poor MLP fursuit.
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.ch/8/85/Rainbow_dash_fursuit.jpg



I lol'd.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Only thing I liked of that episode was the mentioned gag with Ditzy Doo and the introduction of Gummy.
> So yeah, probably worst episode of the bunch. Still a good time waster when it's on, though. Wont go out of my way to NOT watch it.



Episode 15? I liked that episode when I watched it a second time. The pro-religion-ness of it was completely unintentional, but still there, and that was the only problem.
But other than that, Pinkie Pie being cute, and Twilight Being comically flustered by her. Twilight charged at a hydra! That was awesome! Usually when someone charges at a hydra, they are a mid-to-high level barbarian. Twilight gets epic points for that.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I found another poor MLP fursuit.
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.ch/8/85/Rainbow_dash_fursuit.jpg



I, for one, welcome our new satanic pony overlords.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I kinda question why and how I came up with a cutesy style character: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6529967 I normally prefer violence. :<

Derp. 6_9


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My little trolly, my little trolly aaaaaAAAAAaaaAAAAAAhhhh
My little trolly.. i used to wonder what griefing could be..
My little trolly.. until this tard appeared in front of me!
Epic failing, tons of hate
Only knows how to irritate
Bunch of posers think they're 1337
And banning makes it all complete!
Ya' have My little trolly..Don't ya' know you're all incredibly laaaaaame...
:V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Oh wow! Haha... Furries. The irony is absolutely ridiculous!



What I find incredibly ironic is seeing a lot of furries, who are hated across the internet for being obnoxious perverts, complaining about bronies being a bunch of obnoxious perverts.

"I hate bronies for constantly shoving their love for My Little Pony in my face, and I'm going to tell *everyone* about it!"


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

only 11 or so episodes and I don't want to watch anymore...might be tired of it already (or just tired at 5:03 in the morning)


----------



## cad (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Well, thanks for giving it a solid try.
> 
> I'm surprised someone hasn't come in here yet to tell me those episodes are bottom of the barrel and that you should have watched ones with more Fluttershy :V


None of the episodes starring her are that good starting episodes, imo (except for maybe ep. 7 Dragonshy).



Sollux said:


> Alright. I saw four, eleven, and half of ten.
> 
> This... this just isn't for me. In my honest opinion, it's not different  from any other children's cartoon... other than the forced equine puns.
> 
> Don't ask me to see any other episodes. I'm sorry.


No need to apologize. You decided to give it a honest try, and didn't like it. That's cool.


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> only 11 or so episodes and I don't want to watch anymore...might be tired of it already (or just tired at 5:03 in the morning)



Oh no! Ponies have turned your font into comic sans!

\don't use comic sans for body copy, kids


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Oh no! Ponies have turned your font into comic sans!
> 
> \don't use comic sans for body copy, kids



What's the deal with Comic Sans ? When I see how everyone reacts to it, I feel like I've been left out of a huge inside-joke spanning the whole internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> What's the deal with Comic Sans ? When I see how everyone reacts to it, I feel like I've been left out of a huge inside-joke spanning the whole internet.


It was more overused in the past than rickrolling.


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> What's the deal with Comic Sans ? When I see how everyone reacts to it, I feel like I've been left out of a huge inside-joke spanning the whole internet.



It has its uses, but most of the time it's used inappropriately (such as on serious notices or letters) and it becomes very annoying to see. Pretty much if you're not writing something to be read by small children or using it in speech bubbles, there's a better choice. Well, even then there can be better choices. Also, its readability suffers for body copy â€” use a more straightforward sans-serif for screen, like Trebuchet MS (one of my favorite widespread sans fonts for screen that was, ironically, designed by the same type designer) or Verdana, or a nice, readable serif for print.

but I'm a bit more invested in this than most so don't listen to me


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> What's the deal with Comic Sans ? When I see how everyone reacts to it, I feel like I've been left out of a huge inside-joke spanning the whole internet.



The font is poorly designed.  It has potentially confusing letter shapes and inconsistent letter spacing and kerning, among other flaws, that make reading Comic Sans text accurately a greater chore than reading text accurately in most comic art fonts.  Sometimes I think it was designed by a committee of experts too large and without a single typography or graphic design expert among them.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It seems I've touched upon quite a sensitive subject judging by the almost immediate and overwhelming response }:V

I'm much too phlegmatic to care about such things however, but at least now I have a pretty good idea why people dislike it. Thanks everypony


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> What's the deal with Comic Sans ? When I see how everyone reacts to it, I feel like I've been left out of a huge inside-joke spanning the whole internet.



It's a font people like to abuse. A lot. Especially on newsletters and stuff where there is absolutely no call for it. It tends to be the first thing people do when they discover that they can change fonts for some reason. 

Here's some info on proper font etiquette. :v


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> The font is poorly designed.  It has potentially confusing letter shapes and inconsistent letter spacing and kerning, among other flaws, that make reading Comic Sans text accurately a greater chore than reading text accurately in most comic art fonts.  Sometimes I think it was designed by a committee of experts too large and without a single typography or graphic design expert among them.



Nah, it was designed just fine. The kerning inconsistency was intentional to give it a more "spontaneous" feel.

Problem is, it was designed for short bursts of text to be used in comic speech bubbles. It was never meant to be used in long strings of copy or as headline text, which is why abuse of the font is so noticeable.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love how this thread has suddenly gone from ponies to "which font is the best and why Comic Sans is no good."

Fabulous!

Anyways, I just can't wait until my new computer is ready, and then the awesomeness will begin!

And Discord really is the most badass villian ever, in my opinion.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I love how this thread has suddenly gone from ponies to "which font is the best and why Comic Sans is no good."
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> ...



Considering the competition he's had in MLP 'til now, being the best isn't really such a great feat. }:V
Though he is really really awesome, as a villain in general, and not just as a MLP villain.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Considering the competition he's had in MLP 'til now, being the best isn't really such a great feat. }:V
> Though he is really really awesome, as a villain in general, and not just as a MLP villain.



I agree with both of those statements. Nightmare Moon was cool, but didn't alst long... and the other guys don't really classify as "villians", do they?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> and the other guys don't really classify as "villians", do they?



Well ... no they don't. You're right.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The griffin bitch was so a villian. 

She made fluttershy cry. 

For this she must pay. >:c


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The griffin bitch was so a villian.
> 
> She made fluttershy cry.
> 
> For this she must pay. >:c



Kind little Fluttershy wouldn't approve of blind, senseless vengence. You disappoint me.


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The griffin bitch was so a villian.
> 
> She made fluttershy cry.
> 
> For this she must pay. >:c


Pinkie Pie Style!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The griffin bitch was so a villian.
> 
> She made fluttershy cry.
> 
> For this she must pay. >:c



On the other hoof, she's a pretty badass idol for the lesbiponies out there.
I'm assuming, anyway.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> On the other hoof, she's a pretty badass idol for the lesbiponies out there.
> I'm assuming, anyway.


nope.jpg


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gavrill said:


> nope.jpg



What the horseapples, have you changed your username?
YOUR OPINION MEANS NOTHING ANY MORE.





Also, as a lesbird, you have no say in this.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> What the horseapples, have you changed your username?
> YOUR OPINION MEANS NOTHING ANY MORE.


but I'm using a bird avatar :<


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hell, at this point bronies could easily just take over the furry fandom.  Just swarm the fandom and it's over for all the sick shit going on behind closed doors for furries.



Curiosity doesn't always mean you'll actually like it.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm kinda hoping they have an aerial dogfight parody episode for a Rainbow Dash ep. It would be epic, and she is the Pegasus version of the stereotypical jet pilot+jet already (she even makes jet-engine noises when flying). And obviously, Pinkie Pie would conk her head onto a big metal pipe and be all, "I'll get it. It's probably for me!" /hotshots reference


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> Also, as a lesbird, you have no say in this.


what no that's not fair that should totally make my opinion more valid >:<


----------



## xcliber (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Pinkie Pie Style!


This just made my day. Thank you for that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> This just made my day. Thank you for that.



With ponies, this quote seems to be uttered a lot.


----------



## Flippy (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

An interview from Equestria Daily with Lauren Faust...
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/exclusive-season-1-retrospective.html


> How closely do you follow Equestria Daily and  other major pony fan sites?
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit I still check in on  EqD almost every day, and I checked Ponychan when episodes premiered to  get feedback.  I consider them very valuable resources - and, frankly,  fun!  I also admit Iâ€™ve occasionally contributed to discussions, and  Iâ€™ve even dropped a few spoilers for fun - yay for anonymity! * I totally  lurk, guys...so careful what you say!  *


Maybe big sister pony is watching us right now?  So enough of the Celestia door bad touch comments!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> An interview from Equestria Daily with Lauren Faust...
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/exclusive-season-1-retrospective.html
> 
> Maybe big sister pony is watching us right now?  So enough of the Celestia door bad touch comments!



Yeah, there's no way she would've seen any Rule 34 of her ponies until now. :V


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Makes you think that we may see Pinkamena again...


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]KXjizYPm08A[/yt]
It's in German, which is why it's awesome.


----------



## Rasly (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It's in German, which is why it's awesome.


Ich mag es auf englisch, auf deutsch ist das lied irgendwie scheiÃŸe.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now I've seen MLP in Spanish, French and now German. And I wonder how they handle Applejack's accent. In the german one she still seems to go YEEE HAWWW.


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rasly said:


> Ich mag es auf englisch, auf deutsch ist das lied irgendwie scheiÃŸe.


Just because it isn't quite as good doesn't make it shit. Also, you totally forgot to capitalize all the nouns. The only good thing about that damned language is that all nouns are in in caps.


----------



## Rasly (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Also, you totally forgot to capitalize all the nouns. The only good thing about that damned language is that all nouns are in in caps.


 I did it on purpose, but there is some Truth in what you say, this Song may sound better for People that dont understand German and it is always interesting to hear this Song in different Languages. Enjoy your Nouns =P


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> [yt]KXjizYPm08A[/yt]
> It's in German, which is why it's awesome.



That was too good. The end.... "AUFFOWIEFXICVJOWIEJFOSIHBOSIGSF hahaHAHAHAHHAhaha..... LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...chhen."


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> [yt]KXjizYPm08A[/yt]
> It's in German, which is why it's awesome.



Well, that was better than the Dutch version.
Then again, boiling cats are better than the Dutch version...

Just to convey my horror:
[yt]9BFFHe4kTPY[/yt]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[20% cool joke here]


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My soul just shrivelled and died a little listening to that german version. Thank you goddamn awful language D:<


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> My soul just shrivelled and died a little listening to that german version. Thank you goddamn awful language D:<



Oi! I appreciate German! >:U


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Oi! I appreciate German! >:U



This is not the place to discuss my endless and mostly irrational hatred of all german languages. I can still stand english because it's "anglo-saxon" or whatever but the rest makes me sick.

Holy Emperor the french version is pretty bad. Pinkie's voice is kind of teh fail, and Applejack and Applebloom's are even worse. Good thing the others are still pretty spot on.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Holy Emperor the french version is pretty bad.



Oi! Don't you start dissing on the French too!
But I must admit, you've got a point there...


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Oi! Don't you start dissing on the French too!
> But I must admit, you've got a point there...



I'm not dissing on french, I'm dissing on the french version of MLP. I've got no beef with french. French and me, we're cool. Obviously this has nothing to do with the fact I'm such a boss at spelling and grammar in french. It's also the language I use when I want to imitate shitty accents for comedic purposes.
And you gotta love the R's.


----------



## BRN (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You're now aware Englisch is a 'Germanic' language.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> I can still stand english because it's "anglo-saxon" or whatever but the rest makes me sick.



You are now aware that I wrote this earlier :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You are now aware that this thread is about My Little Pony.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You are now aware that this thread is about My Little Pony.



What? When did this happen?  :v


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> What? *When did this happen?*  :v



Ninety-eight pages ago...   >.<


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck, I got some reading to do then. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Fuck, I got some reading to do then. :v


Good lord, at this rate we may very well break the record for most posts on a single thread.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3qS0odekuU


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Good lord, at this rate we may very well break the record for most posts on a single thread.



Good luck with that


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's okay, we're already 1/6 of the way there. It just so happens that there are 6 ponies in the mane cast. Coincidence, or a sign from destiny itself ?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> It's okay, we're already 1/6 of the way there. It just so happens that there are 6 ponies in the *mane cast. *


I see what you did there.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I see what you did there.



Oh come on, that's an old one. We already had it waaaaay back twenty pages ago. Probably long before I even got here too.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I see what you did there.



That 'joke' has been made at least 20 times in this thread, and is pretty much the only proper way to refer to the cast in general. 

How have you *not* seen that before?


----------



## cad (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Everytime you refer to the "mane six" as the "main six", you make Fluttershy sad. So please don't.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Everytime you refer to the "mane six" as the "main six", you make Fluttershy sad. So please don't.



Everytime someone refers to the Mane 6 as the Main 6, Fluttershy gets Cupcaked, then reformed only to be Cupcaked again when some other poor bastard uses the word Main instead of Mane.  

*cue Sarah McLauchlin song*

This tragedy could have been prevented, just use Mane...you know it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wish real ponies were this cute.

Some _horses _can be very pretty, and foals of both are always adorable, but the stumpy little derpony with the huge belly and poor proportions just can't compare to Pinkie and friends.

Reality isn't good enough etc.


----------



## cad (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Everytime someone refers to the Mane 6 as the Main 6, Fluttershy gets Cupcaked, then reformed only to be Cupcaked again when some other poor bastard uses the word Main instead of Mane.
> 
> *cue Sarah McLauchlin song*
> 
> This tragedy could have been prevented, just use Mane...you know it's the right thing to do.


Such beautiful mental images.


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well, that was better than the Dutch version.
> Then again, boiling cats are better than the Dutch version...
> 
> Just to convey my horror:


Eh, wasn't that bad. Granted, it wasn't anything special...or good, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3qS0odekuU


Apparently to get the joke on these you have to be a Dr Who fan.

I still can't figure out what the fuck all of this is about.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Apparently to get the joke on these you have to be a Dr Who fan.
> 
> I still can't figure out what the fuck all of this is about.



It's a reimagination of this segment of Doctor Who.  Or if you mean what the Doctor is saying at the end, it's "Let's go!" in French.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Eh, wasn't that bad. Granted, it wasn't anything special...or good, but it wasn't bad.



I guess you have to be Dutch to get how horrible it is.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Who is going to save Equestria in Part 2?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rainbow Dash vs. Starscream

It was a Death Battle! I was looking forward to since... the beginning of the week. It was pretty well done and entertaining.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Rainbow Dash vs. Starscream
> 
> It was a Death Battle! I was looking forward to since... the beginning of the week. It was pretty well done and entertaining.



I now consider this to be canon in both franchises' universes.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

there's been a lot of Discord shipping lately. No fics yet, but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Who is going to save Equestria in Part 2?


I'd fling my wallet into hasbro's lap if they have derpy save equestria.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd fling my wallet into hasbro's lap if they have derpy save equestria.



And I'm sure they'd appreciate the $11 and the grocery store value cards


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Who is going to save Equestria in Part 2?



Makes me want a Derpy Hooves toy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> And I'm sure they'd appreciate the $11 and the grocery store value cards


....*checks wallet*
Hmm $11, and a couple of grocery store value cards...
How did you know?... No really, you did guess right.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ....*checks wallet*
> Hmm $11, and a couple of grocery store value cards...
> How did you know?... No really, you did guess right.



\:3/


----------



## Conker (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I've been listening to RoosterTeeth podcasts lately, and it turns out the guy who makes the Ragequit videos is a huge brony. What's really funny is that guy is from New Jersey, is a total stereotype of that state, and is a complete asshole. Yet, he's a brony. It's fucking hilarious. He swears so much and tells almost everyone to fuck off or something similar, but damnit, he loves MLP. 

"It's too badass for you" was how he explained it today. Fucking awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, I've been listening to RoosterTeeth podcasts lately, and it turns out the guy who makes the Ragequit videos is a huge brony. What's really funny is that guy is from New Jersey, is a total stereotype of that state, and is a complete asshole. Yet, he's a brony. It's fucking hilarious. He swears so much and tells almost everyone to fuck off or something similar, but damnit, he loves MLP.
> 
> "It's too badass for you" was how he explained it today. Fucking awesome.


There's even a comic showing twilight sparkle on his desk.  And yes the MLP is very badass.


----------



## Conker (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's even a comic showing twilight sparkle on his desk.  And yes the MLP is very badass.


Shit, I need to find that. I know they stopped doing comics, but they still have the old ones up on their site, right?

Edit: Found the comic, but that isn't Michael from Rage Quit, that's Monty Oom, who does most of their choreography. I didn't know he liked the show to though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Shit, I need to find that. I know they stopped doing comics, but they still have the old ones up on their site, right?
> 
> Edit: Found the comic, but that isn't Michael from Rage Quit, that's Monty Oom, who does most of their choreography. I didn't know he liked the show to though.


First Roosterteeth, then the world.
*gendopose*
I won't be surprised if by the third season premier bronies will have taken over the majority of the internet.


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

been a fan of RT for years and never knew he was an MLP fan


----------



## xcliber (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, only 1 hour till S2:Ep2 (Or S2:Ep1part2 if that's how you roll).

Last chance to place your bets on who'll save Equestria.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I say Twilight Sparkle. *bets 5 boonbucks*


----------



## Sar (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> I say Twilight Sparkle. *bets 5 boonbucks*


*raises the bet by 10*


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> I say Twilight Sparkle. *bets 5 boonbucks*



Neigh, that`s a tad predictable isn`t it? 


I`m gonna go with... aw who am I kidding? Predictable or not, Twilight seems the most likely choice. :/


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Neigh, that`s a tad predictable isn`t it?
> 
> 
> I`m gonna go with... aw who am I kidding? Predictable or not, Twilight seems the most likely choice. :/



Seeing as she's the only one not "negated" yet ...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It would please me no end to see them come up with a more creative conclusion than this though. It really would. 

Half an hour will tell...


----------



## Alstor (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not giving any spoilers, but the ending had the best reference to a movie ever.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Not giving any spoilers, but the ending had the best reference to a movie ever.



Speaking of, how do I spoiler tag?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> Speaking of, how do I spoiler tag?



Oops let me try that again :

[spooiiller=what you want the title of your spoiler to be]the contents of your spoiler[/spoiler]

*Â¨first spoiler mispelled on purpose to not accidentally activate the spoiler tag like I did before editing.


----------



## cad (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I've watched the second episode now. I feel that it, like the first ep, progressed waaaaay too fast. The reference at the end was fun, though, albeit cheesy.



Spoiler: More in-depth thoughts



Overall, though, too rushed. The whole plot is excellent in its form, nothing wrong with it, but 22 minutes means that they had to rush this way too fast. No real build-up to anything, just rushing scene after scene and plot key after plot key until its finally over. As someone said, this really would be more suitable material for a feature-length film than a episode in the show. *hinthint Hasbro*

No Luna whatsoever was disappointing, but introducing her here in the nick of chaos might not be the best alternative. Best save that for a episode where the attention can be focused on her.

Also, Discord is no more, which is disappointing. He really was one of the best characters in the show.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: My Thoughts



They've (the creators) been spending too much time on the net. Wayyyy too many forced memes. The worst being the Rainbow Dash chase scene where at the slightest mention off Discord winning, Fluttershy goes nuts. I get it. It's what lots of fans want to see. I love the fact that they truly acknowledge and respect their fans, but they need to remember what they did to create that fanbase and not let the show be bent to the will of the most popular pony memes.

I was disappointed by Fluttershy's overall behavior during the few scenes that she was sane. But I'll admit, stopping to gently wake Rainbow Dash and ask for her permission to hold her down against her will made me bust out laughing.



Edit:
Thanks General-jwj


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thought it was awesome, but too rushed, and all the scenes with the general chaos going on and Discord basking in the middle of it were awesome (was supposed to set up a spoiler tag but for some reason that failed)

Also, I got the raw version with the commercials on youtube. How can americans stand the retarded amount of commercials airing ??? (especially since you can't fast-forward through them on the TV)
3 or 4 commercial breaks for a 22 minute show is a scandal, in Belgium we'd only have to endure one. I once again have a reason to irrationally hate the USA (as if I needed one, being an European and all :V).


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

someone on FA posted a journal with a youtube link to the episode. first time i ever watched one of those.
i think it was ok but not as god damn amazing as everyone says


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Put me down for another vote of "too much stuff crammed into too few episodes".

I'm rather more disappointed about the lack of new characters, though on the other hoof I've never been good at picking out background ponies.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: On another note



One thing's for certain, they weren't kidding when they said that they would be touching on darker ground now the that "Educational" tag is gone. I mean WTF?! Discord puts nightmare moon to shame in terms of villainy. The way they were fighting amongst themselves was really a heart breaker. It was like a constant stream of hate and negativity when they finally got back to Ponyville. I liked Discord as a villain, but by the end of the episode, I was glad to see him put away.

I couldn't believe I was watching a children's show. I really enjoyed the episode, but I think it went a bit over the top.



Also: +1 vote for too much content in too little time.


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I eagerly await it showing up on Youtube.


----------



## Flippy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh man that was defiantly rushed toward the end. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



I was hoping Discord  would become a regular villain but I guess they went the same route as Season 1. I liked how when we see the girls get to Fluttershy to break the curse they already had her tried up & it just implies they had to go through hell to get her to go through with the spell. I'm going to miss Fluttersass!!!!!!! Watching Pinkie take a drink of the chocolate rain before they beat discord made me laugh so hard. I kept hoping for a little something hidden or after the credits. I wanted to see Discord to wink in the in stained glass the window, or for cotton candy cloud to float by or something to show he still had a hint of power; but to no avail. It was fun while it lasted.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO3RvV5T-9M
^the magic is right there!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I eagerly await it showing up on Youtube.



[yt]omhSnagjOL0[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I eagerly await it showing up on Youtube.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omhSnagjOL0&feature=player_embedded

there you go



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> -



God damn you.


----------



## cad (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

AND THAT'S HOW EQUESTRIA WAS SAVED

*sigh*
 I'm going to miss Discord.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

DAT ENDING


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thanks for the links guys. I just did a youtube search and for some reason it wasn't showing up :\ You'd think "my little pony season two episode two" would work but noooooooo


----------



## Flippy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Thanks for the links guys. I just did a youtube search and for some reason it wasn't showing up :\ You'd think "my little pony season two episode two" would work but noooooooo


It does but what you have to do is go to advanced search & look for all that were posted today. So next Saturday you can do the same thing if someone posts it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap, I just realized the second episode is out.  See you after the episode, so that nobody ruins it. for me.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap, I just realized the second episode is out.  See you after the episode, so that nobody ruins it. for me.



Snape kills Sumbledore!
Gandalf is a spy!
Luke Skywalker eats the Ring!
All butlers did it!


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Snape kills Sumbledore!
> Gandalf is a spy!
> Luke Skywalker eats the Ring!
> All butlers did it!



Gerard Butler was the one to destroy the ring by being Dumbledore's father !


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> AND THAT'S HOW EQUESTRIA WAS SAVED
> 
> *sigh*
> I'm going to miss Discord.


I'm going to miss Discord as well, is it wrong that I would love to live in his version of ponyville?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm going to miss Discord as well, is it wrong that I would love to live in his version of ponyville?



It reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.

And yes I'd love to live in a place where it rains chocolate milk.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> It reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> And yes I'd love to live in a place where it rains chocolate milk.


I'd suck being lactose intolerant there.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd suck being lactose intolerant there.



Indeed.

And did anyone else think of Francis with opposite-pinkie?


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me, or did the entire bit after Twilight read those letters feel rushed? :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mojotech said:


> Is it just me, or did the entire bit after Twilight read those letters feel rushed? :I


I'm guessing it was supposed to be a three parter, but they shortened it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Not giving any spoilers, but the ending had the best reference to a movie ever.





Spoiler: ending to part 2 reference comparison



[yt]k4wh4FnwiAg[/yt]





Conker said:


> So, I've been listening to RoosterTeeth podcasts lately, and it turns out the guy who makes the Ragequit videos is a huge brony. What's really funny is that guy is from New Jersey, is a total stereotype of that state, and is a complete asshole. Yet, he's a brony. It's fucking hilarious. He swears so much and tells almost everyone to fuck off or something similar, but damnit, he loves MLP.
> 
> "It's too badass for you" was how he explained it today. Fucking awesome.


 In Achievement Horse 41 someone puts "Rainbow Dash" in the map at about 4:30, and Michael says "This map just got 20% cooler".

Edit: Seems Michael's the same guy who does Ragequit. Usually it's Jack and Geoff doing HORSE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Spoiler: ending to part 2 reference comparison
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]k4wh4FnwiAg[/yt]


I didn't even notice that.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I didn't even notice that.



I had a moment where I thought "this reminds me of something" ... but when I saw them both side to side it was rather shocking.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie Pie: Kali Ma.... Kali Maaaaa....
Half the bronies don't get this one: It's my dick in a box.... it's my dick in a box girl....


----------



## cad (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That ending was the best part of the whole episode, imo. It's scary how extremely accurate it is compared to what it's a reference to.

I'm going to miss Discord, though. He was just too good a character to get rid off that quickly. 
Hasbro give the okay for an epic feature-length film where he's the main villain please.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitio...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
^ Epic frikkin lol.


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> Spoiler: My Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> They've (the creators) been spending too much time on the net. Wayyyy too many forced memes. The worst being the Rainbow Dash chase scene where at the slightest mention off Discord winning, Fluttershy goes nuts. I get it. It's what lots of fans want to see. I love the fact that they truly acknowledge and respect their fans, but they need to remember what they did to create that fanbase and not let the show be bent to the will of the most popular pony memes.


I'm not completely sure if this is the case. When I was reading Faust's interview on EQD, she said that they would be working on as many as 32 episodes at a time. It's really impossible to tell when they started storyboarding and constructing this one, so I believe any "THEY ARE TRYING TO APPEAL TO BRONIES" is coincidental at best. I know the only thing she mentioned, in terms of appealing to the internet fanbase, was derping the eyes of Derpy Hooves.

As to the episode, I loved it. I don't really get the complaints about the plot being rushed. It kind of was, sure, but I don't think it would have worked for a third episode, at least using the current way it was structured. I found the first episode to move at a pretty nice pace for what they were trying to do, and though the last six or so minutes of this went by kind of quickly, there's no way that could be turned into its own single episode. The way it works now seems fine to me.

I am really surprised at how dark this episode was though, in terms of sheer content. They made it work, but it still felt kind of odd seeing some of this in MLP  Also, I feel bad for Discord, even though he was a prick


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, Twilight (the vampire series) just got 20% cooler.


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Well, Twilight (the vampire series) just got 20% cooler.


It's still somewhere in the negatives though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys, I thought I'd do some digging to find out just how popular the show is.
So what I did what I used google search with the "in the last year" to get a idea.
These are all within the last year-
Anime: 576,000,000 results.
Naruto: 304,000,000 results  Holy crap that means half of anime's popularity is cause of naruto.
Comic books: 626,000,000 results
Pokemon: 337,000,000 results
Video games: 337,000,000 results
Live action roleplay: 418,000,000 results
Science fiction: 766,000,000 results
Star Trek: 553,000,000 results
Stargate: 128,000,000 results
Star wars: 1,540,000,000
furries OR "furry fandom" OR anthro OR yiff: 15,200,000 results
my little pony friendship is magic: 10,900,000 results


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd hate to double post, but-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11074706016...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1031wt_1270
Jesus tap dancing christ!  A Big Macintosh fursuit just sold for $3130!


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to double post, but-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11074706016...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1031wt_1270
> Jesus tap dancing christ!  A Big Macintosh fursuit just sold for $3130!


Holy shit. Though I will say, that does look like a quality costume.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Heh, funny you should mention that since I kinda know the maker after having met them out of their Rainbow Dash costume. XD


----------



## BRN (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just saw episode 2 and christ, I was laughing the whole way through. Fucking fantastic. Cannot wait for the rest of the episodes. =D


----------



## Fling (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to double post, but-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11074706016...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1031wt_1270
> Jesus tap dancing christ!  A Big Macintosh fursuit just sold for $3130!



I wasn't kidding when I said that Big Mac was obviously the best MLP character ever 
Much like a jellyfish, I am so fuckin' Jelly.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jesus, I'd love one of those ponysuits, but _three thousand dollars_?
Bronybro, you will die alone. :c


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The fact that no PMVs exist of Five Finger Death Punch songs sadden me. :[


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Um... I'm just wondering if it's alright if I hold you down against your will for a little bit?" 

...

INTERNET. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> "Um... I'm just wondering if it's alright if I hold you down against your will for a little bit?"
> 
> ...
> 
> INTERNET. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?



Quickest launch into what has to be among the best animated chase scenes ever.



General-jwj said:


> I had a moment where I thought "this reminds me of something" ... but when I saw them both side to side it was rather shocking.



It's not a completely synchronized sequence, but it's easily recognizable to fans of classic movies (and the referenced movie is quite a classic indeed).  That just made the two-parter ending that much more satisfying.

Also, 



Spoiler: Another thing



SHAME ON HASBRO FOR LEAVING LUNA OUT!  WHERE'S CELESTIA'S LITTLE SISTER?  THEY WERE MEANT TO RULE TOGETHER; CELESTIA SAID SO HERSELF!


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It would be cool if Chaos became a thing they had to deal with semi-regularly.  And then, the inevitable MLP/Warhammer 40k crossover fics...

Don't know if anyone pointed it out already, but did anyone notice that Discord was voiced by Q from Star Trek:TNG?

And I did catch the reference at the end of the episode.  Even the music was reminiscent of "Throne Room".


----------



## BRN (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Flutterbitch made me like Fluttershy.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lobar said:


> Don't know if anyone pointed it out already, but did anyone notice that Discord was voiced by Q from Star Trek:TNG?



John de Lancie posted a couple of tweets about trekkie bronies apparently unable to tell the difference between "J de L playing Q and Discord" and "Q playing Discord."


----------



## Alstor (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey guys, I thought I'd do some digging to find out just how popular the show is.
> So what I did what I used google search with the "in the last year" to get a idea.
> These are all within the last year-
> Anime: 576,000,000 results.
> ...


Doctor Who: 2,260,000,000 results

Huh.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> John de Lancie posted a couple of tweets about trekkie bronies apparently unable to tell the difference between "J de L playing Q and Discord" and "Q playing Discord."


 
They are extremely similar characters...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Doctor Who: 2,260,000,000 results
> 
> Huh.


 Doctor Who is more popular than any other fandom.


ArielMT said:


> John de Lancie posted a couple of tweets about trekkie bronies apparently unable to tell the difference between "J de L playing Q and Discord" and "Q playing Discord."


The question is it Q's actor voicing Discord or Discord's voice actor playing Q?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Doctor Who is more popular than any other fandom.



...or they like to google a lot more. Those statistics do have some bias in that regard. I bet any fandom that typically involves non-internet-savvy folks would appear to be completely unloved.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> ...or they like to google a lot more. Those statistics do have some bias in that regard. I bet any fandom that typically involves non-internet-savvy folks would appear to be completely unloved.


Yeah, but getting a accurate statistic about all the fandoms and how many members they hold would take years to make.  I'm not saying the google searching are clean-cut number wise, I'm just saying they give a very rough generalized idea of which fandoms are the large ones and such.  Cause I don't think anyone on the planet would argue that furry is more popular than doctor who.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I've decided to dip into the cesspool of fan made content only to be surprised that I'm not entirely disgusted or driven away by a lot of what I've found. Some of it is even impressive.

ALSO, OH MY GOD I AM SAD THIS WILL NEVER BE REAL.

[yt]iIejAv3yA7o[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is there a way for someone to delete my banter from this thread because I regret saying that now. -.-;;

Is there a way to forgive me? Please gawd. ;A;

I'm going to come out and say MLP FiM I like it but not love. I like Nightmare Moon, happy pony-fans.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Is there a way for someone to delete my banter from this thread because I regret saying that now. -.-;;
> 
> Is there a way to forgive me? Please gawd. ;A;
> 
> I'm going to come out and say MLP FiM I like it but not love. I like Nightmare Moon, happy pony-fans.



You can go to your old post and edit :/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You can go to your old post and edit :/


I forgot what number was the first post I did.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I forgot what number was the first post I did.



Well then it's more than likely irrelevant now.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Well then it's more than likely irrelevant now.


Thank god!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Is there a way for someone to delete my banter from this thread because I regret saying that now. -.-;;
> 
> Is there a way to forgive me? Please gawd. ;A;
> 
> I'm going to come out and say MLP FiM I like it but not love. I like Nightmare Moon, happy pony-fans.


This is MLP thread, we're not going to hold it against you.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This is MLP thread, we're not going to hold it against you.


For a big second there I thought I was going to get pelted by resentment because of my clerical  errors about the show, hehe.

So umm..to the ones that were offended, I'm sorry.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> For a big second there I thought I was going to get pelted by resentment because of my clerical  errors about the show, hehe.
> 
> So umm..to the ones that were offended, I'm sorry.



FIrst couple of pages were about people bitching then becoming bronies. You're just a statistic now :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> FIrst couple of pages were about people bitching then becoming bronies. You're just a statistic now :V


Here lies PenningtontheSkunk's pride, it held out longer than most victims


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here lies PenningtontheSkunk's pride, it held out longer than most victims


LOL, true.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> So I've decided to dip into the cesspool of fan made content only to be surprised that I'm not entirely disgusted or driven away by a lot of what I've found. Some of it is even impressive.



Very. I almost never even need a mature filter up when browsing MLP fan works. Something about "adorable ponies" leads fans to focus much more on clean, inspired works, than on perverted stuff. Rule 34 exists, and likely moreso in the form of fanfics (which I don't read), but I've stumbled upon next to nothing in terms of dirty images... compared to, say, anime fandom. (Tho to be fair, 80% of anime is practically made with perverted fanfare in mind.) MLP fan works are excellent. They aren't _all_ excellent, but the general quality has not ceased to impress me.

I loved the season premiere Part 2. The plot did feel rushed, but that didn't stop the ep. from being good. I noticed the movie reference at the end immediately, and that was an awesome touch! While I wouldn't have a problem with references aimed for their Brony fans, so long as it isn't forced in there, I haven't seen any such stuff happen at all yet anyways. Maybe Derpy's eyes, but that's humorous for anyone. Same with that ending reference, and the chocolate rain one... there is no specific link to Bronies in these. The guy in charge of the show clarified in Q&A's that, considering the love for season 1, they plan to keep giving people that same show.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Downloading this now, time to see if I will fall victim to the internet-plague.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Zaraphayx said:


> Downloading this now, time to see if I will fall victim to the internet-plague.


I give it less than five episodes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> How can americans stand the retarded amount of commercials airing ??? (*especially since you can't fast-forward through them on the TV*)



You can with DVR... or with good old VHS.  I love fast-forwarding through commercials.


----------



## cad (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Introducing  her in the nick of all the chaos Discord created would just feel like  unnecessary fan service, imo. She's been banished to the moon for a 1000  years, she might not be in the right mindset to rule Equestria  alongside her sister right on the fly.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Introducing  her in the nick of all the chaos Discord created would just feel like  unnecessary fan service, imo. She's been banished to the moon for a 1000  years, she might not be in the right mindset to rule Equestria  alongside her sister right on the fly.



This is probably the most sensible explanation of her not being present that I've seen yet. Afterall, she's got 1000 years worth of Equestrian world history, politics, and other things to catch up on before even considering allowing her to take the throne again. Not to mention the possible mental trauma caused by being locked in total solitude for a millennium.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i'm gonna mis Q- i mean discord, he was one hell of a character


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am... somewhat... disappointed. 

I just felt the ending was a tad too predictable. There were a few good twists, but still. 



Why can`t Discord stay...?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Why can`t Discord stay...?



I dunno, let's ask Fluttershy if Discord can stay:
[yt]Ays5DP1m1JQ[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> This is probably the most sensible explanation of her not being present that I've seen yet. Afterall, she's got 1000 years worth of Equestrian world history, politics, and other things to catch up on before even considering allowing her to take the throne again. Not to mention the possible mental trauma caused by being locked in total solitude for a millennium.


Somehow, I doubt there's much to catch up on regarding the politics. Cellestia is still ruling and being a trollish tyrant, and the MLP universe seems a few steps back on technology. I doubt they've advanced all that much.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I dunno, let's ask Fluttershy if Discord can stay:
> [yt]Ays5DP1m1JQ[/yt]



Fluttershy has something she wants to say about you:


Spoiler: remark



[yt]rplnWr8B3Xc[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> but I've stumbled upon next to nothing in terms of dirty images...


They're there. Just not very good.

Also:
OH GOD YES.
:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> They're there. Just not very good.
> 
> Also:
> OH GOD YES.


I have that as my wallpaper.
Also I got my roommates to watch the show :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I forgot what number was the first post I did.



Well, what do you know... lookie what I found... (the only one I saw)



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I've watched MLP FiM, and honestly  it's definitely not my thing because I've never like MLP as far as I can  remember. I'm more of the Grim and Evil type.
> 
> I'm not the so called "hardcore" hater of it, at least I gave it one  shot to see if I liked it or not. I really don't want to get penalized  for my anti-MLP opinion.



The internet... we never forget.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Well, what do you know... lookie what I found... (the only one I saw)
> 
> 
> 
> The internet... we never forget.


Don't hold it against Pennington, Pennington is just another statistic at this point.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Well, what do you know... lookie what I found... (the only one I saw)
> 
> 
> 
> The internet... we never forget.


I gave it a second chance and what you know, I liked.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I gave it a second chance and what you know, I liked.


I lasted a total of 32 seconds into the show until I started liking the show, and when fluttershy appeared game over.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: the chase scene



I came across this while looking for an extract of Rarity's lines from Return of Harmony II.  Someone extracted the background music from the chase after Rainbow Ditch, and like the series, it's awesome.

[yt]yxqc0xu7nQU[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Spoiler: the chase scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of what makes the show great is the music in the background.


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

wow that made me want to hurt myself because I actually enjoyed it I was very skeptical coming into this thread


----------



## Conker (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I lasted a total of 32 seconds into the show until I started liking the show, and when fluttershy appeared game over.


Ha. Took me about four episodes.

@ArielMT. The quality control of this series is pretty astounding. If you guys haven't looked up the "Evolution of a Scene" on youtube, you really should. One of the animators goes through some of the changes and shows before and after scenes from the show, and what was changed to make them better. The detail these guys go through is crazy, and that's one of the reasons why this show is so good. The people behind it care about it and put in the work to make it great.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Ha. Took me about four episodes.
> 
> @ArielMT. The quality control of this series is pretty astounding. If you guys haven't looked up the "Evolution of a Scene" on youtube, you really should. One of the animators goes through some of the changes and shows before and after scenes from the show, and what was changed to make them better. The detail these guys go through is crazy, and that's one of the reasons why this show is so good. The people behind it care about it and put in the work to make it great.


 I'm so glad they have such high quality control, most tv shows lately just spew episodes out hoping to hit gold.


StonedWerewolf said:


> wow that made me want to hurt myself because I actually enjoyed it I was very skeptical coming into this thread


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why is Trixie's cutie mark resembling Islam's symbol?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Why is Trixie's cutie mark resembling Islam's symbol?



Trick of the small screen.  It's supposed to be a magic wand twirling in a figure-eight, but what's trailing the wand's head looks more like a gymnast's streamer than magic sparkle.

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110823194934/mlp/images/8/87/Trixie_Woah-W_1.9777.png


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Why is Trixie's cutie mark resembling Islam's symbol?



MLP is now Halal.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> MLP is now Halal.



Obviously they're toting Anti-Islam tactics. Trying to get the kids to love Abraham but hate Ahmed. :V

Alternate theory is that Trixie is the equivalent of Ponyville's Ayatolla.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Obviously they're toting Anti-Islam tactics. Trying to get the kids to love Abraham but hate Ahmed. :V



LIKE ANY CHRIST FEARING PONYVILLE SHOULD!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I lasted a total of 32 seconds into the show until I started liking the show, and when fluttershy appeared game over.


When Nightmare Moon/Luna appeared that was my game over.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It was Rarity that sucked me into this. 

Dog and Pony Show and Dressed for Success were my favourite episodes. 

Loopy Rarity hoarding a boulder was also hilarious. XD


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Dog and Pony Show and Dressed for Success were my favourite episodes.



I liked Dressed For Success not because of Rarity, but because Fluttershy did that in-depth critique.
It's probably my favourite just because of that.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes, Fluttershy has her moments.


----------



## cad (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Suited For Success is one of the best episodes of season 1 imo. I want to see more of the Rarity that appeared in that episode; throughout most, if not all, of the episodes in season 1 she was kind of a whiny bitch. Not that one, though, I actually thought that the other 5 ponies were the bitches in that episode and felt sorry for Rarity.

Oh, and Art of the Dress is the best song alongside Winter Wrap Up.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Slightly off-topic, but where can I get pony t-shirts in, like, adult male sizes? :v

I know there are a few places online, but I'd rather avoid the whole shipping/handling thing if I can.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Slightly off-topic, but where can I get pony t-shirts in, like, adult male sizes? :v
> 
> I know there are a few places online, but I'd rather avoid the whole shipping/handling thing if I can.


Worried about your mom finding it in the mail and going, "wut"?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Worried about your mom finding it in the mail and going, "wut"?



Heh. Other than one friend that is now himself a brony, my parents are the only ones that know I watch MLP. 

The whole point of getting a t-shirt is to remedy this. The whole world must know. 


My address is a bit of a problem though. I'm in a dorm room, and while there *is* a mail system, I'm not sure I trust myself (or the system) well enough to work.

Plus I like physical purchases. Just 'cuz.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Why is Trixie's cutie mark resembling Islam's symbol?



Haha, the Muslim star-within-the-moon symbol is a miracle, so obviously Trixie picked it because she is a gift upon Equestria.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm in the brony makin' business, and business is a-boomin'. Just converted one new follower. BANG.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: something subtle about S2E2



In the segment after Twilight's defeat, where she mopes around in the Felix the Cat-like Ponyville, did anyone notice the pink and purple pony that floated past and went "B-b-b-b-b-b" with her hoof?  More specifically, did anyone notice her cutie mark?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Spoiler: something subtle about S2E2
> 
> 
> 
> In the segment after Twilight's defeat, where she mopes around in the Felix the Cat-like Ponyville, did anyone notice the pink and purple pony that floated past and went "B-b-b-b-b-b" with her hoof?  More specifically, did anyone notice her cutie mark?



Erm...no, is it supposed to be important?


----------



## Alstor (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Spoiler: something subtle about S2E2
> 
> 
> 
> In the segment after Twilight's defeat, where she mopes around in the Felix the Cat-like Ponyville, did anyone notice the pink and purple pony that floated past and went "B-b-b-b-b-b" with her hoof?  More specifically, did anyone notice her cutie mark?


Looked like a baseball and baseball bat to me.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Spoiler: something subtle about S2E2
> 
> 
> 
> In the segment after Twilight's defeat, where she mopes around in the Felix the Cat-like Ponyville, did anyone notice the pink and purple pony that floated past and went "B-b-b-b-b-b" with her hoof?  More specifically, did anyone notice her cutie mark?



Yes, what about it?


Spoiler: cutiemark



Screwball?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Erm...no, is it supposed to be important?



Yes.  Derpy Hooves has a challenger.



Spoiler: who threatens to out-derp the Derp



Presenting, Screwball!

A still from the episode.  The quality isn't too good, but...
http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls26me0Ex11qeuz19o1_500.png

A redrawn likeness.
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/29e801511590111b4c31d5df735a0f23/63999 - absurd_res artist%3Aanitech background_pony hat screwball transparent vector.png

Derpy is not amused by the new friend.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vwBm8Espn...AABBw/BRoLqcaZ7nQ/s1600/DerpyandScrewball.png

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/drawfriend-stuff-195.html just because.



And about Discord, who didn't see this coming:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-LRsukQjRNQM/Tn5sazt5PaI/AAAAAAAABCk/iCiHKHISn4A/s1600/Pony+trek.png


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]OPUMgYgxl1s[/yt]

and

[yt]yCccHZQeg10[/yt] is so relevant to my reaction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Yes.  Derpy Hooves has a challenger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish bronycon was a real thing :'(


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wish bronycon was a real thing :'(



Well there was one... kinda.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Confound it. I found some pony shirts online that I like but it says that a signature will probably be necessary for delivery. 

I DO NOT WANT TO CAMP THE MAIL ROOM. :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Confound it. I found some pony shirts online that I like but it says that a signature will probably be necessary for delivery.
> 
> I DO NOT WANT TO CAMP THE MAIL ROOM. :I


Considering I'm in college too, I understand your pain.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm in college but I have my own appartment so I'll silently gloat on the side while you share bro-hugs. :V


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord was awesome better bring him back


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Interesting experience: Browse the thread from the beginning, and see how many neigh-sayers have MlP avatars and/or signatures now.


----------



## cad (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Spoiler: something subtle about S2E2
> 
> 
> 
> In the segment after Twilight's defeat, where she mopes around in the Felix the Cat-like Ponyville, did anyone notice the pink and purple pony that floated past and went "B-b-b-b-b-b" with her hoof?  More specifically, did anyone notice her cutie mark?


Yes, sadly.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Yes, sadly.



This is very sad. :C


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Yes, sadly.



Holy shit. This show just got 20% more depressing.


----------



## cad (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

See? I know it was a bad idea to trap Discord in stone once again!
LOOK AT WHAT YOU'VE DONE, MAIN 6. LOOK. AT. WHAT. YOU'VE. DONE.
And yess, I totally said "main 6". SOMEPONY MUST SUFFER FOR WHAT HAS BEEN DONE.

On a unrelated note, I bought a pony tee! Or well, I accidentally bought 2 of them. Is that bad?


----------



## xcliber (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> On a unrelated note, I bought a pony tee! Or well, I accidentally bought 2 of them. Is that bad?



I'll take the extra!


----------



## Conker (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Do you ever think MLP will talk about the issue of death? I know Sesame Street did at one point. Not sure if the whole PC wave hit that show as hard as it has hit others though, or if society would even allow MLP to. It's a problem that could do with a lot of letters to Princess Celestia :\


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

While they do seem to like approaching darker ideas now, death would seem a little out of place unless it was handled VERY abstractly.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Do you ever think MLP will talk about the issue of death?



Nope. Luna's dead and we all know it but they'll never talk about it. :V


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sesame street dealt with the topic of death once, and it was pretty lame. The backlash is kinda irrelevant... It was a bad idea from an entertainment perspective, nevermind a kids show issue.

I just fail to see how death would even make for an interesting episode topic anyways. It's not epic saga enough for a death to be very impactful, unless one of the mane 6 die, but that'd be too tragic and real life people would get punched for that.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Nope. Luna's dead and we all know it but they'll never talk about it. :V


;-;


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Do you like bananas?

You are mmmmm.. a beeyyoottchh... that likes mmmmmm... bananas!!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jeez, I haven't posted here in a while. Anyways, I think Discord was totally awesome. He deserves more than two episodes...



Heimdal said:


> I just fail to see how death would even make for an interesting episode topic anyways. It's not epic saga enough for a death to be very impactful, unless one of the mane 6 die, but that'd be too tragic and real life people would get punched for that.



I would totally punch Faust in the face if one of the Mane 6 died. Except if they killed AJ and replaced her with someone better. :V

Maybe they should kill off the CMC... I wouldn't mind as much. They're just filler crap when the writers run out of good stuff.


----------



## Conker (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Sesame street dealt with the topic of death once, and it was pretty lame. The backlash is kinda irrelevant... It was a bad idea from an entertainment perspective, nevermind a kids show issue.
> 
> I just fail to see how death would even make for an interesting episode topic anyways. It's not epic saga enough for a death to be very impactful, unless one of the mane 6 die, but that'd be too tragic and real life people would get punched for that.


I can't see them killing off one of the main six, so I was thinking some other character. But yeah, I don't see it happenign either I suppose. I wouldn't want them to, but the idea was on my mind earlier today. /shrug.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Maybe they should kill off the CMC... I wouldn't mind as much. They're just filler crap when the writers run out of good stuff.



The problem with the CMC is that they don't have strong charicterization.

Pinkie's the freaky random one
AJ's the honest go-to gal
Rarity's the overly feminine yet still strong one
Twilight is the dorky one
Fluttershy is the shy one
Dash is the competitive dyke

That characterization really brings out the greatness in the show. The CMC lack that and it shows.

Also, my ego has reached maximum overdrive. I MADE IT ON EQUESTRIA DAILY!!! Picture number 23 in this: http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/drawfriend-stuff-195.html#more

Check the source. It's all legitimate.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> The problem with the CMC is that they don't have strong charicterization.
> 
> Pinkie's the freaky random one
> AJ's the honest go-to gal
> ...



Yeah, they lack personalities and cutiemarks.

You made it on EqD? That's so awesome! /)^3^(\

I'm so jelly. But I guess I actually have to finish my first project before it can be featured on EqD...


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On the topic of depressing...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> On the topic of depressing...


Even more depressing


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Agh stop it D:<


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Agh stop it D:<



No.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> No.


Is it weird that in all the things I've seen, sad ponies are one of the few things that get to me?
Luna was banished for a insane amount of time away from everyone, if you lived that long alone in solitude you'd go insane as well.  Not to mention she got what two episodes and even though they talked about it, she wasn't evil, she probably had/still has severe mental problems.  Not to mention everybody cared about Celestia beforehand, and nowadays she only gets referred to in passing.
The griffon was pranked in succession by her best friend and then left alone.
Trixie may have been a showboat, but to perform for people was her calling in life, and twilight took that away from her.
Discord was beyond overpowered, but had a personality similar to pinkie pie, if he wasn't all powerful then he would've been loved by others for the same reasons why they love pinkie. Turning him to stone was too harsh, he should have just had his powers drained.  Not to mention he never harmed anyone physically.  Also he fixed Granny Smith's hip, when Celestia had the power to do so and hasn't.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Sesame street dealt with the topic of death once, and it was pretty lame. The backlash is kinda irrelevant... It was a bad idea from an entertainment perspective, nevermind a kids show issue.
> 
> I just fail to see how death would even make for an interesting episode topic anyways. *It's not epic saga enough for a death to be very impactful*, unless one of the mane 6 die, but that'd be too tragic and real life people would get punched for that.



Heh... probably gonna get "killed" for bringing it up, but The Smurfs had an episode that dealt with the topic of death, when Smurfette's pet mouse died:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4PxTcHWZtQ


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it weird that in all the things I've seen, sad ponies are one of the few things that get to me?
> Luna was banished for a insane amount of time away from everyone, if you lived that long alone in solitude you'd go insane as well.  Not to mention she got what two episodes and even though they talked about it, she wasn't evil, she probably had/still has severe mental problems.  Not to mention everybody cared about Celestia beforehand, and nowadays she only gets referred to in passing.
> The griffon was pranked in succession by her best friend and then left alone.
> Trixie may have been a showboat, but to perform for people was her calling in life, and twilight took that away from her.
> Discord was beyond overpowered, but had a personality similar to pinkie pie, if he wasn't all powerful then he would've been loved by others for the same reasons why they love pinkie. Turning him to stone was too harsh, he should have just had his powers drained.  Not to mention he never harmed anyone physically.  Also he fixed Granny Smith's hip, when Celestia had the power to do so and hasn't.



It's a contrast thing. When something tragic happens in a tragedy... well no fucking duh. It's a god damned tragedy. 

Example: In the second Gears of War, there was the guy who kept talking about his wife. I honestly could not give a shit. 

BITCH IS DEAD, SON, GET OVER IT. 

No amount of sobbing and moaning could make me feel bad for a half-ton super soldier that takes steroids the size of his incredibly beefy fists. The guy shoots stuff in the face and ass-rapes aliens with a chainsaw. I honestly don't give a fuck crumb how he feels about it. 


If you have brightly colored and carefree ponies getting hurt though, suddenly nothing is sacred. Nothing will ever be safe again. 

It doesn't matter that it was just over the perceived death of a single dopey-looking bird, something feels fundamentally wrong about seeing Fluttershy cry. She, by default, loves every single living thing, and does nothing to deserve harm. And yet there she is in that picture having her fucking forest burnt down. 

Where is your moral logic now?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it weird that in all the things I've seen, sad ponies are one of the few things that get to me?
> Luna was banished for a insane amount of time away from everyone, if you lived that long alone in solitude you'd go insane as well.  Not to mention she got what two episodes and even though they talked about it, she wasn't evil, she probably had/still has severe mental problems.  Not to mention everybody cared about Celestia beforehand, and nowadays she only gets referred to in passing.
> The griffon was pranked in succession by her best friend and then left alone.
> Trixie may have been a showboat, but to perform for people was her calling in life, and twilight took that away from her.
> Discord was beyond overpowered, but had a personality similar to pinkie pie, if he wasn't all powerful then he would've been loved by others for the same reasons why they love pinkie. Turning him to stone was too harsh, he should have just had his powers drained.  Not to mention he never harmed anyone physically.  Also he fixed Granny Smith's hip, when Celestia had the power to do so and hasn't.


Saddest story ever ;A;


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is beyond amazing. Fluttershy is walking across the bottom of my firefox window. Luna is sleeping on top of this box. I could get diabetuus from the cute.

EDIT: I'm doing a write-up for a reading assignment. Fluttershy keeps taking a nap on the lines. 

STOP DOING THAT. DON'T YOU KNOW HOW ADORABLE THAT IS? I'M TRYING TO WRITE ABOUT A BRUTAL MURDER AND YOU KEEP GETTING YOUR ADORABLE ALL OVER IT. STOP IT AT ONCE. :v


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sad ponies. 

Evil ponies. 

Dying ponies. 

What happened while I was gone?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Sad ponies.
> 
> Evil ponies.
> 
> ...




My last link will make it better I promise.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This might slightly lighten the opressive dark cloud of sadness that envelopped this thread.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> My last link will make it better I promise.



No...



General-jwj said:


> This might slightly lighten the opressive dark cloud of sadness that envelopped this thread.



...and NOOO!


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bitch I'm trying my best don't flip out :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> No...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and NOOO!



Phhhht. Fine. Don't have a fluttershy in your screen. See if I care. 



General-jwj said:


> This might slightly lighten the opressive dark cloud of sadness that envelopped this thread.



Y u no full version? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axf9_BD8JHs&feature=related




General-jwj said:


> Bitch I'm trying my best don't flip out :V



In the middle of that fluttershy walked into the view window, glared at pinkie and said "Okay..."

I swear it can think.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Bitch I'm trying my best don't flip out :V



Lol, that one was great! You are redeemed, Heretic.  



Unsilenced said:


> Phhhht. Fine. Don't have a fluttershy in your screen. See if I care.



Having ponies on my screen would distract me from all the evil things I write. It would also distract me from watching MLP online. Hehee.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Having ponies on my screen would distract me from all the evil things I write. It would also distract me from watching MLP online. Hehee.



I can make Fluttershy sleep on your head. 

Your argument is invalid.

EDIT: You look silly.


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is beyond amazing. Fluttershy is walking across the bottom of my firefox window. Luna is sleeping on top of this box. I could get diabetuus from the cute.


ditzy versus celestia ping pong pony

Edit:celestia won by 2 
new game ditzy, rainbow, luna vs celestia, spitfire, soarin
(luna:6 Celestia:10)


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

edit: nope, no go


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> The problem with the CMC is that they don't have strong charicterization.
> 
> Pinkie's the freaky random one
> AJ's the honest go-to gal
> ...



The problem with the CMC is more that they *exist* and are very unsympathetic.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I didn't have that much of a problem with them until that song. 

I understand that it's supposed to be bad and all, but that breached the badness threshold. Simulated badness shouldn't be that bad. 

...

Or long. Definitely not that long.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> The problem with the CMC is more that they *exist* and are very unsympathetic.



I enjoyed the CMCs the second time I watched them. They are little kids who fail at everything. I know kids like that! They are entertaining!

Also: "If I ever come face-to-face with one of them Cocka-thingies, I'd laugh at how silly it is!"
My friend's dirty mind turned this into a hilarious quote.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I didn't have that much of a problem with them until that song.
> 
> I understand that it's supposed to be bad and all, but that breached the badness threshold. Simulated badness shouldn't be that bad.
> 
> ...


I skipped the song, I never want to hear it.  I have a feeling that was a wise move on my part?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I skipped the song, I never want to hear it.  I have a feeling that was a wise move on my part?



It's not that bad. Rather, it is pretty bad, but it's more like taking a rather decent song and karaoking it. Apparently, whatshisface... Ingram, his first version was really good, and they told him he had to make it much worse to fit the episode. I personally really want to hear the good version. I'm sure they're going to release it eventually...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> No.



You now have diabetes.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hate the person who drew Unsilenced's comic with the burning passion of a thousand zealot Space Marines.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh man, Pinkie Pie. ;^;
That comic kills me.


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> It's a contrast thing. When something tragic happens in a tragedy... well no fucking duh. It's a god damned tragedy.
> 
> Example: In the second Gears of War, there was the guy who kept talking about his wife. I honestly could not give a shit.
> 
> BITCH IS DEAD, SON, GET OVER IT.


I completely disagree with you there. Gears 2 handled the mini story with Dom's wife perfectly, and I felt quite sad when she came out of the pod, looked perfect, then Dom realizes he's daydreaming. Probably one of the few games (maybe the only one?) that was able to "tug at the hearstrings" for me. I think some people disliked it because it was unexpected and it got in the way of "HURDERP MOAR KILLING"


> I didn't have that much of a problem with them until that song.
> 
> I understand that it's supposed to be bad and all, but that breached the  badness threshold. Simulated badness shouldn't be that bad.


I thought it was hilarious, though I suppose it did go on a tad long. The shitty lyrics coupled with the destruction of everything, I thought, was really funny though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This kinda sucks, for my design communication class we got issued our final project that we will work on for two months to finish.  It's going to be a e-magazine, so everybody is going over their ideas. I had a idea of making a fanzine of mlp: fim.  What I didn't know was someone snitched and told her I filed a complaint about her(the bitch teacher, the one I've made a thread about), so she's telling everyone just makes sure to have consent of whoever your photographing or just make them sign something to make sure they agreed, or if you're using pictures from someone else get the person's consent.  It comes to me and I tell them my idea, the person right next to me had a very similar idea, except over comic books, and BAM!  She told me I have to get a legal document with signature, sent through the mail with a signature from a official validating it's real.....
fuck my life, and I can't swap ideas now.

By the way, while I'm on the topic, does anyone know how to do a electronic consent form and link me to how to file one?  Cause I don't want to fail >_<
I may disobey orders by doing it electronic, but fuck me doing it through the mail, and I have to have consent pretty damn soon.  Fuck that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Y u no full version? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axf9_BD8JHs&feature=related[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axf9_BD8JHs&feature=related"]



I like the photos he had showing how he made it. Having used an older version of Sony Vegas, I can attest that you need like 10 video tracks just to do effects right. It's like layering on photoshop.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> I hate the person who drew Unsilenced's comic with the burning passion of a thousand zealot Space Marines.


Yeah, seriously. That's the most I've ever thought about the impact of death.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even more depressing



What the hell...?  Is this the Scouring of Ponyvillehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scouring_of_the_Shire?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have the opposite of whatever it is that makes you realize whether music is good or bad so when I heard the CMC song I went "meh, not the best song on the show". I never did fully realize how bad it was.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I cringe during most of the songs actually. The intro, CMC Crusaders, Laugh, I just think they`re all terrible. 

Art of the Dress I found bearable, but that may have just been because it was sung so well. Dunno.


----------



## cad (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Some of the songs in the show are fun, but silly sounding, e.g. all of Pinkie Pie's songs. Some of them are just beautiful to listen to, e.g. the famous Winter Wrap Up and Art of the Dress. And then there's the intro, which increases manliness by 20% when you listen to it. :V

Seriously, though, I can see why people find the intro to be cringe worthy.
 I don't care, though, I like it; it's catchy, happy, and fun listening to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Some of the songs in the show are fun, but silly sounding, e.g. all of Pinkie Pie's songs. Some of them are just beautiful to listen to, e.g. the famous Winter Wrap Up and Art of the Dress. And then there's the intro, which increases manliness by 20% when you listen to it. :V
> 
> Seriously, though, I can see why people find the intro to be cringe worthy.
> I don't care, though, I like it; it's catchy, happy, and fun listening to.


I think the cringe factor comes from the fact you are watching my little pony and back in most people's minds they're thinking, "omg I'm watch my little pony, what has <insert person who introduced them to show> done to me?"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So how does Applejack's family make money? 
They sell apples and veggies, but in Winter Wrap-Up, everypony is working together to grow what appears to be communal "apples, carrots, celery stalks, colourful flowers too~".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I made my own ponysona, look away while you still can!

Also I'm considering watching the show now. ._. Anyone know if I can get subtitles for the hearing retarded?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The intro made me cringe a bit the first time I heard it. Especially the very first part. The two long, drawn out "My Little Pony"'s. That almost ended my pursuit of broniness right there. 

I've kind of gotten used to it now. I don't skip through it like I did when I started.



Gibby said:


> I made my own ponysona, look away while you still can!
> 
> Also I'm considering watching the show now. ._. Anyone know if I can get subtitles for the hearing retarded?



Heh. I started when I made my soldier pony. 

And there is totally a captioned version on you-tube.


----------



## cad (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Captioned version of episode 1. All his other videos are captioned, as well, filling in almost everything that you hear.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ah, thank you muchly! :3c The audio descriptive part annoys me and makes me feel stupid though, but I've learnt to deal with it because it's in like 60% of all movies I've watched. I'll watch it tommorow night when the house is empty! c:


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

my ponysona,

it was hard finding a cutie mark for what i wanted to represent, so i did that....


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had a thought a while back, why isn't there a mlp: fip category on Fa?
The show is popular enough now to warrant one don't you think?


----------



## xcliber (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I had a thought a while back, why isn't there a mlp: fip category on Fa?
> The show is popular enough now to warrant one don't you think?



Go to the site discussion forum and suggest it. Let us know how it works out. Oh, and you might want to take an umbrella.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> Oh, and you might want to take an umbrella.


You do realize who're you're replying to right?

And I have suggested it before, it's just that day was horrendously slow for FaF for some reason.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You do realize who're you're replying to right?



Right then. My mistake. >.>


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> So how does Applejack's family make money?



The Apple family sells more than just apples. They're the Bubba of Bubba and Gump Shrimp company. They make apple fritters, apple bear claws, apple pies, apple donuts, apple jacks, apple ciders, candy apples, apple blossoms....


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

DAT LIP SYNC...
(no, really, that's some awesome lip sync. I need to know his secret for future videos)

Also, I just found out about this, but there's a MLP fighting game being made by bronies called Fighting is Magic. Which leads me to the question... why do bronies have all this time to make games and videos?

Episode 18:
- The CMCs both make me want to d'awwwww (especially sweetie belle) and punch them at the same time. So conflicted. They're also all incredibly retarded.
- But I think I know what cutie mark each will get. Applebloom will get something construction related (nail and hammer?). Sweetie will get something singing or music related (microphone?). And Scootaloo will get a chicken nugget cutie mark. :V
(actually, probably something scooter related)
- Those talent show costumes are awesome and I assume reference Glam Rock style. And their song sounds... familiar...so familiar....
- Also, typical rock concert: everything falls apart at the end.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aw man. Wish I knew about this sooner. I would've loved to VA one of the Mane six. Preferably Fluttershy or Apple Jack


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wonder what direction the episodes will take now that Discord is gone. 

Also, on Discord, I just noticed how he corrupted the mane cast by using their own cutie marks against them. That actually didn`t occur to me before. Derp...


----------



## cad (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

THIS BETTER BE FUCKING REAL.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

These were two epic h0t episodes of the second season.
I'd guess that since Mr. Disco chord has a variety of limbs of different animals, which consist of both poikilothermic animals and homeothermic animals, wouldn't he get really sick from getting out under such harsh temperature changes? I also laughed at the "Chocolate Rain"


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am dead from teh diabeetus:

[yt]Xz2hsvByNno[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I am dead from teh diabeetus:



MLP Warner Bros. worship, now in fan-made form


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, I just found out about this, but there's a MLP fighting game being made by bronies called Fighting is Magic. Which leads me to the question... why do bronies have all this time to make games and videos?



Picture all the time furries spend fapping and drawing penises... Now imagine that time was instead spent making games and funny videos collectively.

I'm just surprised the game isnt done yet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Satellite One said:


> These were two epic h0t episodes of the second season.
> I'd guess that since Mr. Disco chord has a variety of limbs of different animals, which consist of both poikilothermic animals and homeothermic animals, wouldn't he get really sick from getting out under such harsh temperature changes? I also laughed at the "Chocolate Rain"



I don't think he's "alive" in the sense that he'd have blood or body temperature.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Satellite One said:


> These were two epic h0t episodes of the second season.
> I'd guess that since Mr. Disco chord has a variety of limbs of different animals, which consist of both poikilothermic animals and homeothermic animals, wouldn't he get really sick from getting out under such harsh temperature changes? I also laughed at the "Chocolate Rain"



He's a magic-using cartoon character villain. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> He's a magic-using cartoon character villain. Your argument is invalid.



And he's the entity known as "Q". Argument is double invalid all across the sky


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Picture all the time furries spend fapping and drawing penises... Now imagine that time was instead spent making games and funny videos collectively.
> 
> I'm just surprised the game isnt done yet.


If they did that then the fandom would actually produce decent stuff.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So when is the next episode coming?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

October the 15th?

Even though that seems a while off, I'm not fussing.
I'm not even up to season 2 yet.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Saturdays aren`t they? 

I`ve been catching them on Sunday mornings.


----------



## cad (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Hub has released another billboard of MLP's second season.

Also, October 15 is when episode 3 will air. October 22 will be a halloween special episode. That's right, _a_ _fucking halloween special. _On top of that, cloaked, sinister looking Luna has been confirmed to appear on said halloween special.

It is good day to be brony.


----------



## Riley (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR7InTja63U&feature=relatedAlso, I just found out about this, but there's a MLP fighting game being made by bronies called Fighting is Magic. Which leads me to the question... why do bronies have all this time to make games and videos?



I'm pretty excited for that to come out.  I watched the stream they put up (now available as a couple of Youtube videos on the main page) and everything seemed to work really well.  I can't wait to throw exploding books at people.

And I got really excited when I saw that they were using the wallpaper I made.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> The Hub has released another billboard of MLP's second season.
> 
> Also, October 15 is when episode 3 will air. October 22 will be a halloween special episode. That's right, _a_ _fucking halloween special._



I approve.


----------



## Flippy (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> The Hub has released another billboard of MLP's second season.
> 
> Also, October 15 is when episode 3 will air. October 22 will be a halloween special episode. That's right, _a_ _fucking halloween special. _On top of that, cloaked, sinister looking Luna has been confirmed to appear on said halloween special.
> 
> It is good day to be brony.



Ughhh, I didn't get that memo! I woke up earily to watch it. I'm going  back to bed. /sigh


----------



## cad (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's something neat: a fan studio, Bronytoons, producing animated shorts of FiM, has released their first actual animated short, Luna's Lament:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkpRUhdVNmU&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> And he's the entity known as "Q". Argument is double invalid all across the sky



Ponies defeat a Star Trek villain?  Give them a Star Wars award ceremony.

Also https://chzbronies.files.wordpress....-brony-to-play-it-out-what-does-that-mean.jpg (Rainbow'Reilley?)


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> The Hub has released another billboard of MLP's second season.
> 
> Also, October 15 is when episode 3 will air. October 22 will be a halloween special episode. That's right, _a_ _fucking halloween special. _On top of that, cloaked, sinister looking Luna has been confirmed to appear on said halloween special.
> 
> It is good day to be brony.


Luna's back? As fluttershy would say, "yay!"


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> The Hub has released another billboard of MLP's second season.
> 
> Also, October 15 is when episode 3 will air. October 22 will be a halloween special episode. That's right, _a_ _fucking halloween special. _On top of that, cloaked, sinister looking Luna has been confirmed to appear on said halloween special.
> 
> It is good day to be brony.



[yt]NKWpGJ4Xhw8[/yt]


Edit: What the hell is this? ;_;


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Edit: What the hell is this? ;_;



That is amazing is what that is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> That is amazing is what that is.


*looks at other pony thread simulators*
Wtf is homestuck seriously?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *looks at other pony thread simulators*
> Wtf is homestuck seriously?



*looks at other pony thread simulators too*

Can't tell if trolling or serious.

*reads Canonfodder's post*

Can't tell if trolling or serious.

I'm having a hard time figuring out what's fake and real here on the internet. Reminds me of that movie with the Keanu guy ... where he was stuck in a computer thingamajig ... :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> *looks at other pony thread simulators too*
> 
> Can't tell if trolling or serious.
> 
> ...


I really don't know what homestuck is.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> *looks at other pony thread simulators too*
> 
> Can't tell if trolling or serious.



What do you mean trolling? Those totally are 4chan threads.


----------



## Conker (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I want(ed) to make the main six with clay, but I'm not sure I can now. Maybe I'm just a tad too drunk, but I don't know if I have the skill to do what I want :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I want(ed) to make the main six with clay, but I'm not sure I can now. Maybe I'm just a tad too drunk, but I don't know if I have the skill to do what I want :[


Try it with your feet, then you'll have feet of clay.
*rimshot*

When you are sober up try to make the clay figures though.


----------



## Conker (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Try it when you're sober.


Will do. Doesn't help that my bro and his friend are downstairs with me on the xbox, so I don't really want to open any reference pictures with them here. But, I've got drunken energy I want to spend off and nothing to do. I'll try later though, see what I can do. Looking at the characters, they don't seem that hard, but making the clay do what I want has always been a problem


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Will do. Doesn't help that my bro and his friend are downstairs with me on the xbox, so I don't really want to open any reference pictures with them here. But, I've got drunken energy I want to spend off and nothing to do. I'll try later though, see what I can do. Looking at the characters, they don't seem that hard, but making the clay do what I want has always been a problem


When you make it post pics.


----------



## Conker (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> When you make it post pics.


Yesyes. See what happens. The brony fandom has some amazing artwork, but looking at it is bittersweet. On one hand, it's amazing, on the other, it reminds me how shitty I am with art. Only thing I can kinda do is write, and I don't want to delve into fanfiction. 

But, if I make em I'll post em on my deviant art page as well as here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yesyes. See what happens. The brony fandom has some amazing artwork, but looking at it is bittersweet. On one hand, it's amazing, on the other, it reminds me how shitty I am with art. Only thing I can kinda do is write, and I don't want to delve into fanfiction.
> 
> But, if I make em I'll post em on my deviant art page as well as here.


I like your clay figures.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Conker, I'm looking forward to those figures now!


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Because you can never enough diabeetus.


----------



## cad (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Mozilla Firefox icon? Yell hes!


----------



## BRN (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

:3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> THIS BETTER BE FUCKING REAL.


Please god, Luna got me into this conundrum.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay.... I watched the first 2 episodes after reading the response to OP's OP. 

I then spent all day voluntarily watching the next 3. IT'S SO MUCH BETTER THEN IT SHOULD BE!!!


----------



## Conker (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Because you can never enough diabeetus.


Every time I see that picture, I daw until my jaw hurts.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

SUCCESS!!
I got a friend to agree to watch MLP:FiM if I read Homestruck! I firmly believe we will both come out of this ahead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RedFoxTwo said:


> Okay.... I watched the first 2 episodes after reading the response to OP's OP.
> 
> I then spent all day voluntarily watching the next 3. IT'S SO MUCH BETTER THEN IT SHOULD BE!!!


Welcome to the herd, if I had a nickel for every time someone said that I could've bought that big macintosh fursuit I linked to a couple pages ago.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought of the funniest thing, a pebble hitting rarity's window, she looks out and Tom has a boombox on top of him with the song, "baby come back" playing.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Never want to see the day never want to see the day never want to see the day...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You can find every episode of season one here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a25ERFjygOA&feature=feedf


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Never want to see the day never want to see the day never want to see the day...



Heh, that`d be funny.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

guys
GUYS

MY LITTLE CORGI


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Celestia's origins.




...




and Luna too.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RedFoxTwo said:


> Okay.... I watched the first 2 episodes after reading the response to OP's OP.
> 
> I then spent all day voluntarily watching the next 3. IT'S SO MUCH BETTER THEN IT SHOULD BE!!!



Yeah, I said the same thing.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> guys
> GUYS
> 
> MY LITTLE CORGI



AUGHUHGIUEGHUEI(AEH Twilight is soooooooooo adorkable! /)^3^(\


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee <3


----------



## BRN (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> guys
> GUYS
> 
> MY LITTLE CORGI



soon to be the victim of weight-gain fetishists worldwide


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yay! I do appreciate Equestria Daily. It's a decent site and the updates are so frequent.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> guys
> GUYS
> 
> MY LITTLE CORGI



Fuck year Corgi Pie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> Yay! I do appreciate Equestria Daily. It's a decent site and the updates are so frequent.


Wow, 20million!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wow, 20million!



Bronies and pegasisters fuckin' love their friendship and rainbows.


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

20 million?  That's a bit old, it's almost at 50 now.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> guys
> GUYS
> 
> MY LITTLE CORGI



Jesus Christ, I think my heart skipped a beat.

That's too cute man. IT IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...-friendship-is-magic-brony-well-its-a-mac.jpg
http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...y-the-meaning-of-life-is-twilight-sparkle.jpg
Haha, I get it XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh lordy. 

I was on FA and searched the tag "Fluttershy."

I am going to have to destroy humanity now.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Oh lordy.
> 
> I was on FA and searched the tag "Fluttershy."
> 
> I am going to have to destroy humanity now.



Dude, you`ve been here much longer than me. 

You should have already learned not to be so vague in your searches... Seriously.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Dude, you`ve been here much longer than me.
> 
> You should have already learned not to be so vague in your searches... Seriously.



I had been looking at a fluttershy picture and saw the fluttershy tag. I was bored and figured I could go look at fluttershy related art. Yeah I knew there'd be some porn, some of it probably horrifying, typical furry stuff but then... (No that's not a link to the horror. You can click it.) 

The furry fandom will never fail to outdo itself in depravity.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ah, okay then. What had you so upset?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Ah, okay then. What had you so upset?



DON'T ASK DON'T ASK DON'T ASK.

Unsilenced, you fiend, you've sown the seeds of curiosity in my impressionable mind ! Now I might not be able to resist the impulse to browse FA myself in search of answers !


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> DON'T ASK DON'T ASK DON'T ASK.
> 
> Unsilenced, you fiend, you've sown the seeds of curiosity in my impressionable mind ! Now I might not be able to resist the impulse to browse FA myself in search of answers !



It's been two minutes, have you looked yet?


----------



## BRN (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Regarding the recent topic of conversation, I found this Flutterbitch 63 rather dark. (NSFW, NSFA)

Read it in her voice. Oh god the chills.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not yet. But come the night ... the darkness in my soul will awaken with the suns temporary demise to engulf me in the evil of the Dark Side. THEN, I might take a peek.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Regarding the recent topic of conversation, I found this Flutterbitch 63 rather dark. (NSFW, NSFA)



lol, maybe I`m a complete prick but that was amusing.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Ah, okay then. What had you so upset?



As much as I want to kill all humans, I'm still not wrathful enough to inflict that on you. 

But if you do a search of the fluttershy tag I'm sure you'll find it. It was on the first page when I looked. Have fun.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> As much as I want to kill all humans, I'm still not wrathful enough to inflict that on you.
> 
> But if you do a search of the fluttershy tag I'm sure you'll find it. It was on the first page when I looked. Have fun.



GOD FUCKING DAMMIT YOU MADE ME DO IT there's some disturbing shit up in this bitch I'm never going on FA again. Ever.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I looked at the first two under the fluttershy tag and saw nothing outrageous.

Which was probably a good thing.



			
				General-jwj said:
			
		

> YOU MADE ME DO IT



Hehehe, knew you couldn't resist


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT YOU MADE ME DO IT there's some disturbing shit up in this bitch I'm never going on FA again. Ever.


And that is why advanced search is there, so you can click "general" on the rating.


----------



## BRN (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]tJLL-DNu3P4[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Whatever Fluttershy stuff you guys saw, I've seen worse.


It had Nyx. And it wasn't pedo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Whatever Fluttershy stuff you guys saw, I've seen worse.
> 
> 
> It had Nyx. And it wasn't pedo.


Does anyone have brain bleach?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I do! I always keep a bottle of it handy when dealing with the internet.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Whatever Fluttershy stuff you guys saw, I've seen worse.
> 
> 
> It had Nyx. And it wasn't pedo.


A great friend of mine decided it would be fantastic for me to see a tumblr filled with nothing but MLP porn. Why is beyond me.
One of the pictures was tubpony.
If you catch my drift.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> [yt]tJLL-DNu3P4[/yt]



That animation is incredible. It's almost the quality of the show itself.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why would that cause anyone butthurt? I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is why I hate MLP.
It takes good people and wastes their time
It has ruined the internet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qw3DnhD8Gls Internet redeemed


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Xaerun said:


> This is why I hate MLP.
> It takes good people and wastes their time
> It has ruined the internet
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qw3DnhD8Gls Internet redeemed




No, it just gives those kids of people something to latch on to. It could have been anything. It's the people, not the show :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> No, it just gives those kids of people something to latch on to. It could have been anything. It's the people, not the show :3


The problem is what they can latch on to is pretty much anything cause they got it all sticky.
That would be outright hilarious if one of the moral lesson's for a episode of mlp was, "go outside".


----------



## Conker (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The problem is what they can latch on to is pretty much anything cause they got it all sticky.
> That would be outright hilarious if one of the moral lesson's for a episode of mlp was, "go outside".


That sort of is the lesson of the first episode. Cellestia wanted Twilight go go outside and make friends, because she was bein such an antisocial bookworm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That sort of is the lesson of the first episode. Cellestia wanted Twilight go go outside and make friends, because she was bein such an antisocial bookworm.


I'm talking about specific moral lesson at the end of the episode directly directed at manchildren instead.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> No, it just gives those kids of people something to latch on to. It could have been anything. It's the people, not the show :3


It's created a huge concentration of them though, a central thing for them to orbit around.
Perhaps without it they'd be dispersed through various children's shows they can sexualize and read further into than the writers ever intended (I maintain the first few episodes were written by a well-connected drunk nephew)


----------



## Conker (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm talking about specific moral lesson at the end of the episode directly directed at manchildren instead.


That I don't see happening, unless maybe during the show's fourth season :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Must... not... draw... ponies... in... class...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Must... not... draw... ponies... in... class...


I already drew ponies in class ages ago.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was playing TF2 for the first time in ages, and I decided to try the PonyFortress servers. No, there was no one pimpin pony avatars on there, but it would have been cool to see ponies running around with weapons blowing each other away. The server had MLP sound clips you could play, people used pony spray tags (some animated), some people had pony names (Twilight Sparkle, Derpy Hooves, and Pinkie Pyro were the ones I saw).

I played with the name "I'd Like to be a Tree".


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Was playing TF2 for the first time in ages, and I decided to try the PonyFortress servers. No, there was no one pimpin pony avatars on there, but it would have been cool to see ponies running around with weapons blowing each other away. The server had MLP sound clips you could play, people used pony spray tags (some animated), some people had pony names (Twilight Sparkle, Derpy Hooves, and Pinkie Pyro were the ones I saw).
> 
> I played with the name "I'd Like to be a Tree".


There's actually a applejack engie you can download.

Also equestriadaily hit 50 million views.


----------



## Conker (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It looks like more and more songs are coming out in other languages.

[yt]EuxL5ZWN-Qk[/yt]

There's the German version. It's not as good as the English one (obviously :V), but I actually quite like it. The Spanish version isn't that great; all the ponies sound the same. You can't tell them apart that well. I haven't looked at the French or Dutch versions, but I believe those are up now to. Kinda cool.

Here's the German version of "Evil Enchantress" It's funny as hell

I'm gonna check out the bronyville podcasts tomorrow. I need something ot listen to while at work, and I figure since most MLP fan stuff is pretty good, these should be good to. I believe the guys that run EqD do the podcasts. They are up to 24 now, so they can't be that bad. They haven't stopped...I hope they are worth listening to or tomorrow is going to be a long day


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Was playing TF2 for the first time in ages, and I decided to try the PonyFortress servers. No, there was no one pimpin pony avatars on there, but it would have been cool to see ponies running around with weapons blowing each other away. The server had MLP sound clips you could play, people used pony spray tags (some animated), some people had pony names (Twilight Sparkle, Derpy Hooves, and Pinkie Pyro were the ones I saw).
> 
> I played with the name "I'd Like to be a Tree".



I think I might have been playing with you. That name sounds familiar.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not gonna lie, I like this show. I like the animation, the music, the acting, all of it.

Rainbow Dash is my favorite.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Iakesen said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I like this show. I like the animation, the music, the acting, all of it.
> 
> Rainbow Dash is my favorite.



The acting is pretty terrible, they mostly just sit in front of a microphone and talk. Sure it sounds good applied to the animation, but what kind of excuse is that? They don't even dress the part.
:V


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I dunno, I liked it. c:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Only a few of my friends are still resisting. 

By that I mean they refuse to watch it. I told them if they watched and didn`t like I`d drop the subject, but they persist. 

Short of beating them up and forcing them to watch it, any suggestions bronies?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

hehehehehe 

Have they seen all the pony memes yet?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> hehehehehe
> 
> Have they seen all the pony memes yet?



lol! Yes, I`ve been using memes as my primary form of attack via FB, with the occasional ep posted. 

They refuse to watch and ignore the posts. I can be persistent, but I wonder if there is a quicker way? 

Especially since I sold my whole torture/brainwashing kit in my last garage sale. Damn, but the miracle of hindsight...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Then ignore them, and proceed to has as much fun as bronily possible with your converts.

Then make constant reference to how much fun your having. But DON'T mention that you want them to join.

They'll give up eventually.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got a brony conversion by literally just mentioning it in conversation. 

Me: "blahblahblahblahblahblahblahMy Little Pony" 
Friend: "Wait what?" 
Me: "Um..." 
Friend: "Do you *watch* My Little Pony?" 
Me: "Nevermind..." 

(Weeks later)
Friend: "I LOVE PONIES."


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Only a few of my friends are still resisting.
> 
> By that I mean they refuse to watch it. I told them if they watched and didn`t like I`d drop the subject, but they persist.
> 
> Short of beating them up and forcing them to watch it, any suggestions bronies?


Bet each of them fifty bucks they can't watch five episodes without liking it.
Even if a third don't like the show you still come out with twice the money and you wouldn't even need money in the first place cause it'd be a sucker bet.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I think I might have been playing with you. That name sounds familiar.



Might have been, it was Saturday night.

I will be playing again this saturday night.

Also, THANK YOU CREEPY BRONIES FOR FUCKING UP OUR FANDOM.


----------



## Conker (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I listened to three episodes of Bronyville, the MLP podcast that actually seems to be popular. Like the abridged episodes I've seen, the podcast is alright, but nothing special. I've been spoiled by Rooster Teeth's podcasts though, which are amazing. The MLP one had a few problems. 

1) It's too structured. They have this sort of order they follow, and it doesn't allow much for tangents or just random topics. Everything feels too planned out, which takes away from it. I don't mind some planning, but too much planning really hinders spontaneity that could make for better conversation. 

2) It's too focused on MLP. I know it's about MLP and that should be the main points of conversation, but there's more to the world than that and I'd like to hear them discuss anything that just comes to mind or tangents off of what they are talking about. 

3) The email section at the end is kind of annoying. They get a lot of emails, and they go through and answer a ton of them, and that drags on. It helps show how kind of stupid and fanboyish the brony fandom is to. 

4) They need to allow for swearing. They pretty much don't want their guests to swear, and they try their hardest not to. When they do, they bleep it with Fluttershy going "yay". I don't mind the bleeps, but I think the rule in general is stupid and it infuriates me more than it should.

5) One of the hosts needs to find that line where he goes from funny to annoying and not walk it so freely. Sometimes he got aggravating. 

Any other complaints can't be made until I sample more episodes, which will probably happen as long as I'm working where I do. I'll eventually need more podcasts or what have you to listen to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Might have been, it was Saturday night.
> 
> I will be playing again this saturday night.
> 
> Also, THANK YOU CREEPY BRONIES FOR FUCKING UP OUR FANDOM.


It's not really surprising there's creepy bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*double post with epic content*
[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob6uxblqelY&feature=player_embedded[/YT]
Just when you thought you got old spice meme out of your head.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, THANK YOU CREEPY BRONIES FOR FUCKING UP OUR FANDOM.



Deactivated.  (Is that what DA calls banned now?)



CannonFodder said:


> It's not really surprising there's creepy bronies.



Oh, it gets better.  https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2794471/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Oh, it gets better.  https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2794471/



I don't even want to watch that whole thing. I know what it is from a few seconds of watching (bronies embarrassing themselves in some pizza place) and I can't help but feel embarrassed, as though I was right there with them.


----------



## Flippy (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I tried to stay up to watch it but I can't do it.  A cat nap then it will be on, right?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can`t stay up. But I`ll get new ep tomorrow morning.  


Wonder what sort of direction the series will take.


----------



## cad (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You mean the re-run, right? Episode 3's airing October 15, so the one airing tomorrow would be the re-run of either ep 1 or ep 2.


----------



## Flippy (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> You mean the re-run, right? Episode 3's  airing October 15, so the one airing tomorrow would be the re-run of  either ep 1 or ep 2.


Noooooooooooooo!

I guess I keep making myself forget about the lack of ponies due to disbelief. Gotta remember next Saturday is Pony Day & next Sunday is Zombie Day for the Walking Dead premier. Hmm, maybe we'll get a Zombie Pony Day when the Halloween episode airs.


----------



## cad (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We'll at least get Sith Lord Luna on October 22.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> We'll at least get Sith Lord Luna on October 22.



Has that been confirmed?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Has that been confirmed?



Well, Luna has been confirmed anyway. Sith Lord might be pushing it.


----------



## cad (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The episode is called "Luna Eclipse" and is described "It's Nightmare Night and the macabre celebrations are in full swing when   Luna herself shows up in Ponyville, determined to change her   frightening public image."

Not sure where cloaked Luna would fit into the picture. Maybe she was cloaked like that in the past? Or she decided to dress like that in present Ponyville?

And yes, Sith Lord Luna is just pushing it, but I really do get the Sith vibe with her being cloaked like that. What that really means though remains to be seen.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She's probably just cloaked because it'll be a stormy night or something ...


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> The episode is called "Luna Eclipse" and is described "It's Nightmare Night and the macabre celebrations are in full swing when   Luna herself shows up in Ponyville, determined to change her   frightening public image."
> 
> Not sure where cloaked Luna would fit into the picture. Maybe she was cloaked like that in the past? Or she decided to dress like that in present Ponyville?
> 
> And yes, Sith Lord Luna is just pushing it, but I really do get the Sith vibe with her being cloaked like that. What that really means though remains to be seen.



Luna being in an ep was confirmed by the short write-up for that episode's time slot. Luna being cloaked was the bullshit image that popped up which made people think a Luna episode was coming - that was the part that's unconfirmed. They're actually totally separate things, and it's probable that Luna isn't cloaked at all.

I dunno though. Maybe both are true. My understanding is that the latter one is not.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I don't even want to watch that whole thing. I know what it is from a few seconds of watching (bronies embarrassing themselves in some pizza place) and I can't help but feel embarrassed, as though I was right there with them.



I would probably feel pretty embarrassed watching the video, but that artist journal is irritating too. This reminds me, I've seen several artists abandon MLP fanart because of the fandom around it, and it's always retarded. I mean, were they fucking born yesterday? There are always stupid people around, and every group/fandom ever has had plenty of embarrassing idiots associated to them. Get over it. It's also incredibly idiotic to blame people of no relation to them for effecting what they choose to do. Bronies don't ruin their art, because they can ignore them, stop being overdramatic about everything.

/petpeeve


----------



## Alstor (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I don't even want to watch that whole thing. I know what it is from a few seconds of watching (bronies embarrassing themselves in some pizza place) and I can't help but feel embarrassed, as though I was right there with them.


 This is what you're missing.

I'm serious.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it bad if I actually want to try this?


----------



## xcliber (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Is it bad if I actually want to try this?


I imagine it'd taste a little weird, but I doubt they really taste bad. The texture of the gummy worms are likely the worst part.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> I imagine it'd taste a little weird, but I doubt they really taste bad. The texture of the gummy worms are likely the worst part.


Except in the show AJ used actual worms.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Except in the show AJ used actual worms.



And also in the show, at least one of the worms survived the baking: the one in the muffin Spike picked up at the infirmary.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Except in the show AJ used actual worms.


Mixed with other ingredients and cooked, they probably don't have much flavor or texture left, and I doubt they'd actually make you sick. People have eaten stranger things.

Edit:
Don't get me wrong though. I won't be in line to taste test these.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> I imagine it'd taste a little weird, but I doubt they really taste bad. The texture of the gummy worms are likely the worst part.


You mean the best part
I think the cup of lemon juice would be the worst part :S


----------



## xcliber (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> You mean the best part
> I think the cup of lemon juice would be the worst part :S



You've obviously never had lemon drop cookies.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I went to a meetup a few weeks ago. They had baked bads.

Yup, almost got sick from it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I went to a meetup a few weeks ago. They had baked bads.
> 
> Yup, almost got sick from it.


Even with gummy worms it's utterly disgusting?


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Absolutely. It was awful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Absolutely. It was awful.


Atleast it wasn't real worms.


I just hope no brony attempts a baked bad 100% to the recipe.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, a few of us actually dared someone to put worms in his, but we couldn`t find any. That would have been so funny. >D


----------



## Conker (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One thing I love about the brony fandom is the music. There are so many fantastic songs and song creators.

[yt]tKBw1lxS4zE[/yt]

He says his inspiration was the band Owl City, and I fucking hate that band, but this song is really good. 



ArielMT said:


> And also in the show, at least one of the worms survived the baking: the one in the muffin Spike picked up at the infirmary.



That one was the highlander.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> One thing I love about the brony fandom is the music. There are so many fantastic songs and song creators.
> 
> [yt]tKBw1lxS4zE[/yt]
> 
> ...


The brony fandom makes some awesome music, I have about a hundred songs made by bronies.

Bronies are really raising the bar and making furries look bad.
Furries why y u no good music?


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrpJ9R9TSac&list=FLSiLGCYiLdDpl8i3KFkGZsQ&index=6

All. Of. My. Want.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> One thing I love about the brony fandom is the music. There are so many fantastic songs and song creators.
> 
> [yt]tKBw1lxS4zE[/yt]
> 
> ...



I don't know how but I'm already up to thirty songs on a youtube playlist. Fan music should not be decent! >=C


----------



## Conker (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I don't know how but I'm already up to thirty songs on a youtube playlist. Fan music should not be decent! >=C


It really does blow me away. Most of the artists are phenomenal as well. It's like this fandom brings out the best in artists :3

Now all we need is a high quality abridged and we are set!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It really does blow me away. Most of the artists are phenomenal as well. It's like this fandom brings out the best in artists :3
> 
> Now all we need is a high quality abridged and we are set!



Until then we have this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzW5c-c3XkE&feature=feedf


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It really does blow me away. Most of the artists are phenomenal as well. It's like this fandom brings out the best in artists :3
> 
> Now all we need is a high quality abridged and we are set!


Oh dear MLP: FIM abridged would be epic.
Quick someone call ShadyVox!


----------



## Conker (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh dear MLP: FIM abridged would be epic.
> Quick someone call ShadyVox!


There are four that I know of. The "official" one, which is shit. One titled "comradarie is magic" which is also bad. One titled "Friendship is Witchcraft" which is alright, though it has its issues. The guys that do that one are amazing with their editing. Then the final one is "MLP Abridged: Mentally Advanced" and that's my favorite one. The voice work is kinda meh, but at least it's consistent, and the jokes are usually funny. He drags on a tad though. I think it's the best one.

[yt]jRaNflh0NWc[/yt]

My last video of hte night, I promise :3 That's the Mentally Advanced guy doing a Pinkie Pie rap. His version of Pinkie Pie is my favorite of the abridged versions. She's sort of this nihilist communist mashup, and it's great. Very crazy. The rap is pretty good, though a tad hard to hear at parts. You'll wnat to check out the lyrics posted though, as they are surprisingly awesome.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/user/MLPFiMAbridged  <what about this?


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Furries why y u no good music?


While the quality and sheer volume of music put out by bronies is staggering, there _are_ good furry musicians out there. 
Matthew Ebel
Colson
PepperCoyote
Bucktown Tiger
Sub Level-03

But yeah, bronies are kinda making furries look bad by comparison. I wonder how long the brony community can keep up this level of output? I've got several hours of MLP-themed music on my iPod, and I haven't updated in a few weeks.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bronies making furries look bad? Well it's not like they have to try real hard...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> Bronies making furries look bad? Well it's not like they have to try real hard...


 Yeah furries set the bar so low that if it was any lower furries would just hit their head on it.
I suspect the reason why most of furry stuff is bad in comparison is because with furries you pretty much have to pump out a ton of porn to be popular; with bronies you just have to make good artwork and music, etc.


wheelieotter said:


> While the quality and sheer volume of music put out by bronies is staggering, there _are_ good furry musicians out there.
> Matthew Ebel
> Colson
> PepperCoyote
> ...


I'm guessing so long as MLP: FIM is popular, cause so everytime there's a new episode there's more opportunity to make more fan art/fan music.


*edit*
Whoa I just realized some of the characters from the current show are from the old show.


----------



## Conker (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/MLPFiMAbridged  <what about this?


That's the one I marked as "official" I find it to be the worst of all of them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Am I the only one that finds it ironic, considering how many brony furries and how similar the fandoms are, that both fandoms act like water and oil?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one that finds it ironic, considering how many brony furries and how similar the fandoms are, that both fandoms act like water and oil?



Star Trek and Star Wars bro. Same thing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQj_bwMf7DM


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Star Trek and Star Wars bro. Same thing.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQj_bwMf7DM


And yet furries and bronies deny this.
If there was a team up both fandoms would get what they want.
Bronies have tons of high quality artwork and high quality music and few people think, "porn" when they hear the name, "my little pony" and those that do have been spending time on paheal, not known for open zoophiles and plushiphiles.
Furries have high quality costumes, high amounts of money being transacted and the numbers needed by bronies.

If there was a team up we would be left with a single fandom that would be known for high quality art and high quality music, whose first reaction by people is not to think of porn or zoophiles, or plushiphiles that would make high quality costumes that is profitable.

The only losers there would be if there was a teamup is all the hipsters in furry would be upset, but then again making hipsters sad is always fun.


----------



## Conker (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And yet furries and bronies deny this.
> If there was a team up both fandoms would get what they want.
> Bronies have tons of high quality artwork and high quality music and few people think, "porn" when they hear the name, "my little pony" and those that do have been spending time on paheal, not known for open zoophiles and plushiphiles.
> Furries have high quality costumes, high amounts of money being transacted and the numbers needed by bronies.
> ...


I think that's being way too optimistic. All I can realistically see out of a furry/mlp mashup is just more porn and Fluttershy fucksuits. 

Oh, and lots of retarded drama.

Oh, and MLP dildos


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I've wasted another Sunday going through pony content.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Well I've wasted another Sunday going through pony content.


Time well spent if you ask me.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And yet furries and bronies deny this.
> If there was a team up both fandoms would get what they want.
> Bronies have tons of high quality artwork and high quality music and few people think, "porn" when they hear the name, "my little pony" and those that do have been spending time on paheal, not known for open zoophiles and plushiphiles.
> Furries have high quality costumes, high amounts of money being transacted and the numbers needed by bronies.
> ...



Long-held opinion:

"Furry's greatest asset is that it's comprised almost entirely of user-generated content. Furry's greatest _liability_ is...it's comprised almost entirely of user-generated content".

Bronies have the advantage of a single property to base all their art/fan-work on*. Even those taking it to an artistic extreme and/or using original-character ponies are still basing it on a clearly-defined visual target (that is, if they want it recognizable as MLP-derived) that itself was deliberately simplified for Flash animation. Even for fan-music there is still something of a theme/benchmark to base one's inspiration from.

Furries have...a disorganized constellation of original characters coming from (at least) hundreds of individuals with no overriding visual design or world benchmark to push their efforts in a common direction. Furry certainly _possesses_ the talent to pull off MLP-grade material, but the equivalent furry effort means a bunch of people agreeing to essentially base their activities around a rigidly-defined property for the express purpose of generating/encouraging fanwork. And then it has to compete for attention with the rest of the furry content creators still doing their own thing. 

Herding cats would probably be easier. 

---PCJ

*(even I'm thinking of drawing some fanstuff...but not till I'm certain I can make it look just like the show)


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Come on it's a cartoon, it's not like a homeless man will run up to you and shank you if you watch it.
> Just try watching it.



I remember the last time someone told me that.

I miss my kidneys ;__;

Anyway,
JESUS CRISTO.

Its a good show but damn its like NOT THAT GOOD. D:


----------



## Conker (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So. I've started sculpting me a pony. I picked Rainbow Dash first, not because she's a favorite--she isn't--but because she's the most artistically interesting. She's also popular so having her on my DA account will help me get views :3

I wasn't sure what to expect going in, so I'm both happy and sad at the difficulty here. I got most of her done actually, though it could look better...It's so hard to get the clay to do what I want, but my only real goal is to make something better than the shit toys you can get in the stores. I'm pretty sure I'll succeed there. 

The hair and tail are the hardest parts. I'm still stumped on how to do them. 

I also don't know what to do in terms of making all of them similar. By this I mean I'd like to do something they all have in common, like incorporating their cutie marks. Rainbow Dash will be on a cloud, and I thought about doing her rainbow colored lightning bolt going upwards behind her, so like she's standing on her cutie mark. Not sure how to do that with others though. Pinkie Pie could have some balloons in the background, assuming I can find paperclips to hold them up, but I think they'd be too top heavy and would not stay in place. Not sure how I could do any of the others either :\ I mean, Twilight Sparkle's is just this big magic sparkle thing! Actually, could probably make her standing in some sort of summoning circle doing magic with that...eh.

That's another problem. Poses. Clay shit looks so cold when it's done. The figures can't move. So they have to be posed nicely as they'll be stuck that way. So much shit to worry about


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one that finds it ironic, considering how many brony furries and how similar the fandoms are, that both fandoms act like water and oil?



I'm not very surprised at the dislike many bronies have for furries, but I find the reverse rather baffling.


----------



## Kamatz (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So am I right to assume the show's been talked about to death already? I was waiting till I finished all of it to read this thread (I really hate spoilers).

Just wanted to point out the Star Wars reference at the end of S2E2 in case it wasn't obvious. It made me jump for joy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm not very surprised at the dislike many bronies have for furries, but I find the reverse rather baffling.


I think it's because there's still furries out there that haven't tried watching the show yet and refuses to give it a shot.


Kamatz said:


> So am I right to assume the show's been talked  about to death already? I was waiting till I finished all of it to read  this thread (I really hate spoilers).
> 
> Just wanted to point out the Star Wars reference at the end of S2E2 in case it wasn't obvious. It made me jump for joy.


It's been talked to death, pretty much right now we're shooting the shit until the next episode.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OH MY CELESTIA!
This person's custom dolls are amazing  They're definitely selling themselves short though, that price is just sad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> OH MY CELESTIA!
> This person's custom dolls are amazing  They're definitely selling themselves short though, that price is just sad.


OMG! I so want!
*looks at wallet*
crap


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think it's because there's still furries out there that haven't tried watching the show yet and refuses to give it a shot.



A lot of people already see MLP fandom as a subset of the Furry fandom. Of course, "Furry" is a vague enough idea that they're saying "anything anthropomorphic is furry", which is extremely lame for a fandom definition anyways. This reminds me of when furries decided that Usagi Yojimbo is a furry work, and the artist is a furry himself (without him even knowing what furries were for the longest time); it's silly and pointless stuff. Besides, combining Furries and Bronies together won't expand the talented former-Brony subject matter... they are motivated by ponies specifically, and they'll keep making pony things.



			
				Conker said:
			
		

> I picked Rainbow Dash first, not because she's a favorite--she isn't--but because she's the most artistically interesting.



Rainbow Dash isn't my favourite either, but she's the most fitting to be in an epic/awesome pose. I like Pinkie Pie more, and yet I haven't drawn her, I've drawn RD instead. I can totally understand this!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> A lot of people already see MLP fandom as a subset of the Furry fandom. Of course, "Furry" is a vague enough idea that they're saying "anything anthropomorphic is furry", which is extremely lame for a fandom definition anyways. This reminds me of when furries decided that Usagi Yojimbo is a furry work, and the artist is a furry himself (without him even knowing what furries were for the longest time); it's silly and pointless stuff. Besides, combining Furries and Bronies together won't expand the talented former-Brony subject matter... they are motivated by ponies specifically, and they'll keep making pony things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Dash isn't my favourite either, but she's the most fitting to be in an epic/awesome pose. I like Pinkie Pie more, and yet I haven't drawn her, I've drawn RD instead. I can totally understand this!


It's the best base for any fandom the more obscure the better, once mlp: fim show eventually ends guess where those bronies who can't let go will go?
Furry is just a word, in fact it isn't a word.  Furry is a and not a psychological manifestation of something that doesn't exist.
There is no such thing as furry, it's just make-believe that gives furry breath.
In short furry in it's entirety is make-believe.

The brony fandom on the other hand is a make-believe set towards a single thing.

Fandoms are make-believe, you can claim to be a furry or brony, but can you touch it?  Can you smell it?  Can you see it?  Can you feel it?  You can see aspects of the fandoms, but the fandoms in of itself do not exist, only the sensations brought on by the imaginary.

No matter what those that make-believe towards a particular imaginary subject will continue to make-believe towards that, digifurs will migrate towards digimon things, pokefurs will do the same, bronies will like mlp.  The lines between bronies, furries, trekkies, weaboos, etc is imaginary.
People sometimes say life is shades of gray/black and white.  There is no gray/black/white/lines between the fandoms, fandoms at all it's all imaginary.

tl;dr: Furry and Brony is all in your head.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

my little pony is actually good show believe it or not. i first checked it out cause the creator did Foster Home imaginary Friends and Powerpuff girls on old shows i loved so i thought MLP had to be decent and nope....it's frinkin amazing! not ashame of watching it either(never ashame of anything really). i tell my friends i watch it as well and there all like ''your the only big scary guy we know who enjoys sitting down watching my little pony'' cause they all know watching MLP is so manly and in da hood lol.


----------



## Kamatz (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I tend to think of my interest in ponies and furry as separate things. I would have liked one regardless of my interest in the other, and I like them for different reasons etc...



Rex Aeterna said:


> my little pony is actually good show believe it or not...



Welcome to the herd, bro :V


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

saw a video of hoops with a kevin voice over saying the word dork from ed edd and eddy

sound exactly like hoops

did some research

they have the same voice actors


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Never have I actually liked chibis before this.


----------



## Conker (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Rainbow Dash isn't my favourite either, but she's the most fitting to be in an epic/awesome pose. I like Pinkie Pie more, and yet I haven't drawn her, I've drawn RD instead. I can totally understand this!


Yup. Well, she isn't in the best pose really. Nothing actiony. She's standing sort of proudish, her wings aren't out, and her head is tilted. I got the pose idea from a picture I saw awhile ago, and of course cannot find right now. 


@ brony/furry debate

Keep em separate. I'd rather admit to being a brony than a furfag.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I`m the first to put this here, (correct me if I`m wrong) but today is the 1 year anniversary of FiM.

Discuss.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I think I`m the first to put this here, (correct me if I`m wrong) but today is the 1 year anniversary of FiM.
> 
> Discuss.


It's awesome is what it is.
Here's hoping for a couple more years of a awesome show.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, yeah. Forgot to say this yesterday, so here it is.

It was MLP:FiM's birthday yesterday. The first episode premiered on October 10, 2010.

A full year of pony...


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My friend got me to assimilate. I loosely go under the term brony, but I haven't even seen all the episodes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannotWait said:


> My friend got me to assimilate. I loosely go under the term brony, but I haven't even seen all the episodes.


What episode are you up to?


----------



## Conker (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck sculpting hair. I'd be done with her if I could figure out how to do her main and tail.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Oh, yeah. Forgot to say this yesterday, so here it is.
> 
> It was MLP:FiM's birthday yesterday. The first episode premiered on October 10, 2010.
> 
> A full year of pony...



 son of a bitch. dammit, i can't believe i missed yesterday....i need to start getting less busy so i can start remembering things like this better.....sighs....


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> son of a bitch. dammit, i can't believe i missed yesterday....i need to start getting less busy so i can start remembering things like this better.....sighs....



Well, consider yourself lucky. I'm TWO DAYS late.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't believe I've only seen up to episode 19.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I can't believe I've only seen up to episode 19.


Better hurry up, season 2 episode 3 is on saturday.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Foreeevverrrrrrr!!!!!! :>

Edit: Yes, pinkie is nuts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Speaking of MLP: FIM's birthday a couple bronies are actually planning on sending gifts to the crew of studio B.


----------



## cad (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]xxAJqvslV7M[/yt]


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> [yt]xxAJqvslV7M[/yt]


Great, now everyone knows where I got my avatar from :V
Seriously, though. Is that still on youtube's front page? It was there for like two days.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Seriously, though. Is that still on youtube's front page? It was there for like two days.



It deserves to stay on the main page forever, like the youtube icon or the search bar.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is why I hate you all: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5263124/ :V


----------



## Flatline (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> [yt]xxAJqvslV7M[/yt]



Still not hooked on the show but I laughed my ass off when I watched this yesterday.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> apple.mov


Odd that Twilight's voice is the only one that SOUNDS like twilight.

Also I just saw Discord porn. of Discord as a female.

Yep, the bronydom has gone off the deep end.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also I just saw Discord porn. of Discord as a female.
> 
> Yep, the bronydom has gone off the deep end.



I'm sure this can be blamed on the furries via a complicated series of amalgams :V


----------



## Conker (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Almost done with Rainbow Dash! I'm very happy with how she's turned out so far, though her head is a tad too box shaped. I'm afraid to round it though, because the potential of destroying everything I've done bothers me :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Almost done with Rainbow Dash! I'm very happy with how she's turned out so far, though her head is a tad too box shaped. I'm afraid to round it though, because the potential of destroying everything I've done bothers me :[


Make sure to link us to it once you're done.


----------



## Conker (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Make sure to link us to it once you're done.


Will do! Hopefully by Tuesday. Tomorrow is gonna be clogged with family stuff I'm afraid. What I'm going to do is fire what I have so that it's hard, then I'll add more clay to her head to see if I can fix it up a bit. If I can't fix it, then no harm because I won't destroy what I have. Scupley is awesome that way (wish I had figured this out during my first sculptures)

I was working on her and my mom came down. She goes "What is that? My Little Pony?" and I was like "fuck yes" and then she walked away kind of dumbfounded  First she's heard that I'm a brony :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Completely random question, what do you suppose Celestia`s bodyguards have as Cutie Marks? 

I wonder because they can`t be seen under their armour.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Completely random question, what do you suppose Celestia`s bodyguards have as Cutie Marks?



Shields or armour, since they won't be able to wield swords. And the nature of the show would suggest defence over attack.

Here's another question, what would the era be? On one hand you have turntables and moving head spotlights, and on the other hand there's guards in armour and lack of machinery.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Here's another question, what would the era be? On one hand you have turntables and moving head spotlights, and on the other hand there's guards in armour and lack of machinery.



The year 40.000, obviously. Only there will knights in shiny armor coexist with high technology :V


----------



## cad (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think that question was answered in that review on Equestria Daily with Lauren Faust.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I think that question was answered in that review on Equestria Daily with Lauren Faust.



Enlighten us? I don`t visit that site.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It took a while, but I found it:



			
				Lauren Faust said:
			
		

> I always wanted the default technology of the show to be a bit medieval in nature; but since this is a whimsical, non-serious show, I felt there was plenty of wiggle room.  I think ultimately it was just my personal comfort level in each individual story.  If it screwed up the story to get too technical about how primitive the technology was, it wasnâ€™t worth it. So, if we needed cameras, I just wanted those cameras to be relatively workable to a creature with no fingers.  And if we absolutely positively HAD to have an electrical appliance (which we often did), I just told myself that it was enchanted by some magical unicorn mechanic at some point.  However, I insisted that such an attitude was to be considered only as a last creative resort - donâ€™t use a light switch when you could use a candle, just because youâ€™re feeling lazy.  Donâ€™t draw a hoof unnaturally and awkwardly wrapped around an umbrella because you donâ€™t feel like thinking about it a little more. Overall, though, it was definitely not a strict approach - and itâ€™s hardly consistent.  Humor and ease of storytelling took precedence over technicality.



In short, (or tl;tr if that's the notation you prefer) technology was kept to a minimum, and anything that HAD to be added in was either simplistic or utilized the unicorn magic.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cheers!


----------



## cad (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Watched it now.
The remastered and slightly redone intro sounded a bit... off, but maybe that's because I'm used to the old one.

Hilarious episode, by the way.

Also, it seems that unicorns in the show have unique glows when performing magic now.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me, or does it seem like the creators are trying too hard now? Everything seemed too over the top.


Spoiler: wait wut!?



The part with Fluttershy and bear was difficult to watch at first. But then I daww'd. I knew it had to be a misunderstanding.
I guess overall the episode was good, albeit a bit crazy.

Big Mac. I'll never look at you the same way again.


----------



## cad (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It is the first episode of the slice-of-life formula of the show, though. The first episode like that of the former season wasn't one of the strongest ones either, imo. I'm sure it gets better with ep. 4.

Although the way Twilight acted was completely hilarious. And the episode was, too.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Am I the only one seeing a reference to bronies ? Big Mac fighting for a pony-shaped doll and in the end managing to take it away ?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Am I the only one seeing a reference to bronies ? Big Mac fighting for a pony-shaped doll and in the end managing to take it away ?



Probably reading too much into it.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Am I the only one seeing a reference to bronies ? Big Mac fighting for a pony-shaped doll and in the end managing to take it away ?



Haha, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: about twilight (episode 3)



Twilight is the less fun version of Discord. Now we know her character flaw is that she is probably OC. Always happy to see Trollestia, HAIL THE MONARCH!



Love Rarity and Rainbow Dash in this episode.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Probably reading too much into it.



Of all the things that could happen ... This is THE. WORST. OF. THINGS !

I don't know, it sounded so neat before I posted it. I'll just stand by my interpretation.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me, or did Big Mac nope?

Also, TWILIGHT! Y U SO DUMB? 

Celestia forgavecongratulated you and your friends for causing hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of property damage at the Grand Galloping Gala. She ain't even mad tho.


----------



## Kamatz (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like the creators are trying too hard now?



I kind of get that feeling too, but it's to be expected for the first few episodes. They wanted to acknowledge their second audience and they overshot the mark a little, but I think they'll bounce it back.



Unsilenced said:


> Celestia forgavecongratulated you and your friends for causing hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of property damage at the Grand Galloping Gala. She ain't even mad tho.



She did it on purpose to troll all the snobs at the Gala.

Is it just me or is something wrong with the colors? It's like they turned the brightness and saturation way up. Also the voices are just a bit off and the new intro is just a bit off and auugghh... I hate change.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh god, Twilight's expressions :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized the new episode is out!
Be back in about 20 minutes.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm scared of Twilight now...


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I enjoyed the new episode a bit too much. So much derp..


----------



## Aleu (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I'm scared of Twilight now...



I think Twilight's insanity now surpasses Pinkie Pie's...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I think Twilight's insanity now surpasses Pinkie Pie's...


Inb4 someone makes a Twilight version of cupcakes.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Inb4 someone makes a Twilight version of cupcakes.



In light of recent psychological scarring due to the episode, this is now inevitable. 
Hopefully the lessons of the past will have been learned, and people won't always bring the subject up in pony threads and keep telling everyone how shocking/boring it was.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Inb4 someone makes a Twilight version of cupcakes.


It will probably involve the CMC... 
Oh god that scene was just...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> In light of recent psychological scarring due to the episode, this is now inevitable.
> Hopefully the lessons of the past will have been learned, and people won't always bring the subject up in pony threads and keep telling everyone how shocking/boring it was.


Atleast all the cupcakes responses have been replaced with tf2 sandvich comments.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Inb4 someone makes a Twilight version of cupcakes.



It should be crazy vs crazy.

Like Freddy vs Jason but better.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Atleast all the cupcakes responses have been replaced with tf2 sandvich comments.



You mean "this" sandvich ?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> You mean "this" sandvich ?



The very one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me or does the, "want it, need it" spell a little... you know.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or does the, "want it, need it" spell a little... you know.



Shush. Don't say it. DOn't. I don't know what you're talking about. I saw nothing wrong with the spell when I watched the episode, curse your soul.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Spoiler: about twilight (episode 3)
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight is the less fun version of Discord. Now we know her character flaw is that she is probably OC. Always happy to see Trollestia, HAIL THE MONARCH!



"Probably"?  "Friendship Is Magic Part I" and "Winter Wrap-Up" should've at least hinted at that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Shush. Don't say it. DOn't. I don't know what you're talking about. I saw nothing wrong with the spell when I watched the episode, curse your soul.


"Want it, need it" spell, more like, "want it, need it, rape it" :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> "Want it, need it" spell, more like, "want it, need it, rape it" :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


>


Oh please do I ever think about what I'm about to do?


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The fact that that spell exists means someone has used it before, and that makes me wonder how equestria hasn't just fucking ended already.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or does the, "want it, need it" spell a little... you know.


oh god the fanfics that will be written...


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The fact that that spell exists means someone has used it before, and that makes me wonder how equestria hasn't just fucking ended already.



I once again refer to this forum's venerable and time-tested leitmotiv : fucking furries :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> oh god the fanfics that will be written...


TwilightxCelestia
TwilightxLuna
TwilightxRainbow Dash
TwilightxApplejack
TwilightxRarity
TwilightxFluttershy

And finally in Cupcakes 2
TwilightxPinkie Pie

I'm a bad person.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> TwilightxCelestia
> TwilightxLuna
> TwilightxRainbow Dash
> TwilightxApplejack
> ...



Inspiration struck like lightning, I literally dropped everything I was doing to make this expression of my deepest emotions.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> "Probably"?  "Friendship Is Magic Part I" and "Winter Wrap-Up" should've at least hinted at that.



I totally forgot about those. Well, at least its pretty much official. 



CannonFodder said:


> Inb4 someone makes a Twilight version of cupcakes.



I imagine it would have something about books written in pony blood and cataloging.


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode 3 made me happy today. The quality of animation seems to have improved enormously over Episode 1! 

I couldn't help but think that their target audience has changed, too. It seems to be a show that's very aware of its unexpected audience.



Spoiler: production values



I did notice that one of the sound effects - an explosion - is exactly the same sound as is used in flash games from over a decade ago, though.


----------



## Conker (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Gawd, the new episode is fucking hilarious! Twilight's expressions were all just priceless. 

Totally made my day.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=truebronyradio&uio=d4#
http://thecarrot.listen2myradio.com/
come join


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Gawd, the new episode is fucking hilarious! Twilight's expressions were all just priceless.
> 
> Totally made my day.


She needs a therapist or something :\


----------



## Aleu (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One thing that bugs me is that Twilight's highlights in her hair change sides every so often. *eye twitch*


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9l-jW0d_H8    love this part :-D


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9l-jW0d_H8    love this part :-D


I was freaking out at that part.


----------



## cad (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

THIS VECTOR
IS THE BEST VECTOR


----------



## Aleu (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> THIS VECTOR
> IS THE BEST VECTOR



"_Hello Clarise_"


----------



## Kamatz (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP:FiM plot summary.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was freaking out at that part.


loved it but was scared at the same time -.0


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> "Probably"?  "Friendship Is Magic Part I" and "Winter Wrap-Up" should've at least hinted at that.



I should've mentioned "Look before You Sleep" as a more direct hint, as the tree crashing through the window exposed that normally positive character trait as a character flaw as well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> loved it but was scared at the same time -.0


Me too, cause I was thinking at the time, "Holy crap Fluttershy just killed a bear".


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Me too, cause I was thinking at the time, "Holy crap Fluttershy just killed a bear".


twilight sees her 'kill' the bear and walks away without sayin a word {...you just saw the shyest, kindest person you know murder someone 10 times her size and 50 times her weight. Do you REALLY want some of that?! I'd forget what I saw,ï»¿ too! -kildaver}


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9l-jW0d_H8    love this part :-D


What exactly happens after that?
(I don't want to skip several episodes)


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> What exactly happens after that?
> (I don't want to skip several episodes)


If you're not there yet wouldn't be right to ruin it now would it?


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> She needs a therapist or something :\


She does, but you know, her character flaws work well with her and make sense. I really like how each character has her own set of flaws that work and are played with. The show is really well written.

But she was really fucking funny. So there's that :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> twilight sees her 'kill' the bear and walks away without sayin a word {...you just saw the shyest, kindest person you know murder someone 10 times her size and 50 times her weight. Do you REALLY want some of that?! I'd forget what I saw,ï»¿ too! -kildaver}


Well I'd crap my pants first, then I'd run.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> "Want it, need it" spell, more like, "want it, need it, rape it" :V



http://pinkie.ponychan.net/chan/files/src/131869652967.png


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9l-jW0d_H8    love this part :-D





CannonFodder said:


> I was freaking out at that part.


I know exactly what you're talking about before I clicked the link. It fooled me so that I paused the show and thought it over before the "reveal," and I was pretty dumbfounded.

Regardless, the show has obviously nearly abandoned its target demographic. I can't help but imagine Applejack saying "RD" is a result of fans referring to her as such.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Regardless, the show has obviously nearly abandoned its target demographic.



I don't think so; it'd be the show's death knell.  The reason a TV series exists at all is for Hasbro to sell toys to little girls.  All the rest should be icing on the cake to them.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Regardless, the show has obviously nearly abandoned its target demographic. I can't help but imagine Applejack saying "RD" is a result of fans referring to her as such.



Somewhat okay with this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: friendship is camping



[YT]1hiwynjUFqs[/YT] That means the orbital friendship cannon now has nuclear warheads, I think if that was in a video game that would be a game breaker


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I feel... really insecure about watching this episode. The whole thing smells of pandering to the periphery fandom. And while Twilight's tidiness had been hinted at times, it doesn't guarantee getting so apparently insane over it, granted, things had never exactly gone out of her control (regarding her messages to Celestia), but still...
Also, does Fluttershy actually beat a bear? I only hope these bursts of anger don't become too regular or actually evolve into believeable assertiveness...

Well, onto the episode *shudder*


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I feel... really insecure about watching this episode. The whole thing smells of pandering to the periphery fandom. And while Twilight's tidiness had been hinted at times, it doesn't guarantee getting so apparently insane over it, granted, things had never exactly gone out of her control (regarding her messages to Celestia), but still...
> Also, does Fluttershy actually beat a bear? I only hope these bursts of anger don't become too regular or actually evolve into believeable assertiveness...
> 
> Well, onto the episode *shudder*


You'll just have to watch.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: friendship is camping
> 
> 
> 
> [YT]1hiwynjUFqs[/YT] That means the orbital friendship cannon now has nuclear warheads, I think if that was in a video game that would be a game breaker





Spoiler: why I hated that part of the episode



>>Has only been able to do two sonic rainbooms in her entire life. 
>>Does one pretty much just for the lulz here. 
>>What the shit.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Me into the episode:

I rather like it, and it wasn't as pander heavy as I thought it was... but it still has pandering, and Rarity, oh Rarity, what have they done to you here! 
It's been a "lulzly" episode, so far, nice, but only that; disappointing after such a solid opener.
That they recognize that Twilight's overreacting is nice, and the animation has improved a lot...but... this is the kind of wacky ultra-episodical thing that I normally hate.

EDIT: Woaw, Twilight's magic has PROGRESSED.
Anyway, it's really funny, but it still feels out of character for Twilight to act like this. It's excessive, and she should know that as well. Let me guess, her letter has something to do with that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well I'd crap *my pants* first, then I'd run.



But... Twilight isn't wearing your pants....  :V


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The end...
Fine then I forgive this episode. I'll just take it as a small drop in quality.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Spoiler: why I hated that part of the episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a theory that since in this latest episode Twilight says that she's supposed to write a letter every week, the episodes are slice of life and the episodes are weekly lessons she has learned.  So episode 3 of the first season was a week after the pilot, episode 4 was the week after.  So if I'm right, that means it's been a fair while since young flyer's competition, meaning rainbow dash may have learned how to do it normally.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a theory that since in this latest episode Twilight says that she's supposed to write a letter every week, the episodes are slice of life and the episodes are weekly lessons she has learned.  So episode 3 of the first season was a week after the pilot, episode 4 was the week after.  So if I'm right, that means it's been a year since young flyer's competition, meaning rainbow dash may have learned how to do it normally.



Much like Twilight can enchant stuff and teleport without much effort now. Or Rarity controlling objects from who knows what distance (I still hate the way she was portrayed here, by the way).


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Much like Twilight can enchant stuff and teleport without much effort now. Or Rarity controlling objects from who knows what distance (I still hate the way she was portrayed here, by the way).


Not to mention Gumi had a birthday last season, that must mean rather than how some cartoons nobody seems to age or have any importance between the episodes.  MLP: FIM seems to actually give some importance to that, meaning we'll eventually have a episode where the CMC find their cutie marks or someone else has a birthday or ponies like rainbow dash actually have their dreams come  true, etc.


----------



## cad (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The show seems to be getting zanier. 

that isn't necessarily a bad thing, though. Depends on exactly how zany the show becomes. Part of its charm was that it was a calm and feel-good show to watch. Zany might take that away from it, and make it lose its appeal.

hilarious episode, though. It also hints towards a sense of progression in the show's timeline (Twilight teleporting around at a regular frequency, as have been mentioned). There seems to be a increase in animation quality, too, and unicorns also seem to have unique glows when performing magic (Twilight's being red, Rarity's being blue, Celestia's being gold...).

the show seems to be evolving. We'll just have to wait and see if this evolution is a good thing or a bad thing.

oh, and have some Twilight being helpful.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I do hope this is about as zany as it gets.


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> EDIT: Woaw, Twilight's magic has PROGRESSED.
> Anyway, it's really funny, but it still feels out of character for Twilight to act like this. It's excessive, and she should know that as well. Let me guess, her letter has something to do with that.


I don't know if it's out of character per se. She acted somewhat like this in "Feeling Pinkie Keen" where she got obsessive there. That episode also had a lot of whacky slapstick comedy. Though, the tone of this episode did drift into "Party of One" territory, with Twilight losing her shit about as much as Pinkie Pie did. 

Somehow, I have a feeling that every new episode will be "pandering to the wrong demographic" and "loosing charm" and all the other SKY IS FALLING shit that the Internet gives out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> The show seems to be getting zanier.
> 
> that isn't necessarily a bad thing, though. Depends on exactly how zany the show becomes. Part of its charm was that it was a calm and feel-good show to watch. Zany might take that away from it, and make it lose its appeal.
> 
> ...


Well if the show stops having little girls as the target audience and broadens the target audience that may help it's popularity and make it become even more popular.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Somehow, I have a feeling that every new episode will be "pandering to the wrong demographic" and "loosing charm" and all the other SKY IS FALLING shit that the Internet gives out.



Yeah. Everyone reaching for this conclusion has been forgetting that this new episode wasn't just made last week. They began production on it some time halfway through last season; it may have been written shortly after the team started seeing the show boom on the internet, but 'pandering' couldn't have been their aim in the slightest.

If the same people watched season 1, ep. 3 "Ticket Master", thinking that it was a season 2 episode, they would see the awesome Benny Hill chase scene and call it "pandering". This is all pretty silly.

This is a show that isn't afraid to teach children by drawing them to ask questions; occasionally things will pop up that adults understand, and children want to understand ("haute couture"?). This is an effective strategy, and it makes for a more entertaining show for everyone.

EDIT:
I loved that new episode. Fluttershy is Washington! She fucked the shit out of that bear! Opponents beware.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Conker.: I reached that conclusion as well, but, like yoj said, that level of crazyness was something that I'd expect from Pinkie, not Twilight. And now that I think about it, "Swarm of the centhury" gave us insights of that too; perhaps poor young Twilight was too disconcerted to act like she did in this episode over a more trivial matter?

Heimdal: Nice counter argument, really. But I have the same trouble as Viscra in that this morefrom what we're acdustomed to seeing, even counting the past season's "comical episodes". Well, I sha'n't be worrying too much, after all, this is only the third episode, and one that wasn't taking itself seriously.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9l-jW0d_H8    love this part :-D


Holy fuck man.

Is this from the second season two-parter, because.. god damn....

Is it just me, or does it seem the mane six are going nuts?


Also, awesome picture incoming!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Those people that think Twilight was acting out of character have obviously never seen someone OCD crazy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[YT]PkGBM5Mw2SY[/YT]


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Those people that think Twilight was acting out of character have obviously never seen someone OCD crazy.



She was ridiculously neurotic, but it was just an extension of what I would have figured from her. I wasn't expecting her to go _that_ nuts, but it's a cartoon, and it was awesome. It was a comical exaggeration, which is what all the best cartoons play off of. It's one of the big things that stops characters from blending together when it isn't a continuous storyline format.


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Conker.: I reached that conclusion as well, but, like yoj said, that level of crazyness was something that I'd expect from Pinkie, not Twilight. And now that I think about it, "Swarm of the centhury" gave us insights of that too; perhaps poor young Twilight was too disconcerted to act like she did in this episode over a more trivial matter?


If anything else, "Feeling Pinkie Keen" taught us that Twilight is capable of picking up the idiot stick and not putting it down until the end of the episode.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

hey haven't checked this thread in a while what have you guys been up to recen-


Viscra Maelstrom said:


> [yt]xxAJqvslV7M[/yt]


YES.

also I thought the new episode was meh but w/e. was probably in a bad mood when watching it sooo


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I'm convinced now. Convinced indeed *nodding*

Any information on the next episode's air-date?

Edit: nevermind, it's next week.

Editedit: and regarding that episode, I've got to admit that I did find the doll scene pretty amusing. Like, laugh-hard amuing.


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well, I'm convinced now. Convinced indeed *nodding*
> 
> Any information on the next episode's air-date?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, it's next week.


Yup, supposed to be a Halloween episode to. I'm very excited! While I like the crazy episodes now and then, I do hope the next one is a bit more levelheaded.


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

DOUBLEPOST

Finished sculpting Rainbow Dash. I put her in the oven to bake, and went to play vidya. I came back when it beeped to find that she fell off of her stand and both her back legs dried wrong. So, I cut em off and resculpted em, and now she's back on her stand and will hopefully stay, but I'm not happy with the odds. Her new back legs aren't as pretty as the old ones either, but I did what I could.

Turns out that you can rebake Sculpey, but putting new clay on baked clay doesnt' work that well. I guess they aren't friends when in their separate stages. I do hope this stays together. If it doesn't, well I'll have to just start over I guess. She wasn't that hard once I figured out what to do, so at least there's that. 

One of her wings got burnt to, but the detailing didn't get rubbed off. I hope it doesn't crumble when she goes back in though. She only needs to be in for like fifteen minutes to get this all hard and ready, but bluh :[


----------



## Flippy (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sorry guys but I can't watch MLP anymore since these guys say they  aren't sure if it's demonic or not.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgFWtK2AoPk&feature=player_embedded


...just kidding. I'm still watching. I laughed so hard when I saw this video.

Anyway I just saw the new episode .... 



Spoiler: Spoiler



....& wow TS made the craziest faces. FS with that bear scene made my day. Rarity and her handy dandy sofa...of course she needed that. Congrads to BM for getting the doll in the end regardless of the spell.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When you see it...

Also,



Spoiler: Hate Command Center Located, Deploying Tactical Friendship Nuke



I'd take cover if I were you.
[yt]wEjUL_T4kaw[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> When you see it...
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


I beat you too it.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I beat you too it.



Mine is an unedited clip.

Also, have you spotted the when-you-see-it yet?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Also, have you spotted the when-you-see-it yet?


Eeyup, Twilight is in the train as well as walking on the dirt.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Eeyup, Twilight is in the train as well as walking on the dirt.



I think the 'when-you-see-it' is supposed to be Derpy in the top part of the train.
(..I don't see a second Twilight.)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, that ain`t Twilight.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's that pony that looks annoying like the old lady in the Chowder cartoon.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

second car right window looks like another derpy


----------



## Antonia (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Last episode of MLP was my favorite episode. Discord was great, but apparently Twilight channeled him into her and became a demonic chaos-bringer for a single episode.

It was wonderful.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought the when you see it moment was this:
http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/10/15/0933dd75-4c63-439c-95ae-fab00c23120e.jpg


----------



## Conker (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I thought the when you see it moment was this:
> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/10/15/0933dd75-4c63-439c-95ae-fab00c23120e.jpg


Holy shit, that's awesome!


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Its not that. The "When you see it" thing is the gray pony directly under Derpy is Madame Foster, from Foster`s Home For Imaginary Friends, which is another show that Lauren Faust worked on.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

you guys are just mad cause you can't be awesome like spike.

http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/figeggplantmensffffff.jpg


----------



## Inciatus (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My little pony actually got mentioned in my calculus class a couple days ago. Though I have no idea what was said about it since those were the only three words in English I heard during that class over the roar of Chinese.


----------



## Conker (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> you guys are just mad cause you can't be awesome like spike.
> 
> http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/figeggplantmensffffff.jpg


I'd be embarrassed for the person who buys and wears that shirt in public. Or at least to anything other than a brony con.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'd be embarrassed for the person who buys and wears that shirt in public. Or at least to anything other than a brony con.



But I would commend anyone who creates/wears one of those shirts that are too subtle for non-bronies to get, yet audacious enough to catch the eye of any brony.

Also, that Madame Foster shout-out is truly awesome.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> But I would commend anyone who creates/wears one of those shirts that are too subtle for non-bronies to get, yet audacious enough to catch the eye of any brony.



Those would be the only pony shirts I would wear. It's tough to find any that fit that and are interesting enough, but I do want one.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bronies, I am disappoint.

Why haven't we seen any Duck and Cover films for responding to an atomic rainbomb attack yet?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is freaky 
[yt]Cd90FWnCk-4[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw that pony :I face meme on a street lamp... I cried


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Bronies, I am disappoint.
> 
> Why haven't we seen any Duck and Cover films for responding to an atomic rainbomb attack yet?



We'll meet again
don't know where
don't know when...


----------



## cad (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> But I would commend anyone who creates/wears one of those shirts that are too subtle for non-bronies to get, yet audacious enough to catch the eye of any brony.
> 
> Also, that Madame Foster shout-out is truly awesome.


Welovefine has several different pony shirts that are nice and subtle looking. I also remember seeing someone who made subtle, interesting, and distinctive looking tees of MLP. One was a announcement of the Running of the Leaves, and the other one was a Nightmare Moon storybook design with, I think, Japanese text saying something along the lines of "For the new Lunar Republic!".

Speaking of, my Vinyl Scratch tees have arrived. I'll just have to pick them up later today.


----------



## Kamatz (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've had my eye on this one for a while. http://www.redbubble.com/people/dfr...45-new-lunar-republic-eternal-night?p=t-shirt It's pretty subtle.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kamatz said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while. http://www.redbubble.com/people/dfr...45-new-lunar-republic-eternal-night?p=t-shirt It's pretty subtle.


I gotta admit that shirt is cool, even without anybody knowing it's my little pony.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There was one I liked that was a very stylized picture of RD doing a sonic rainboom. It was pretty cool. Unfortunately though it didn't come in black.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw a FIM Pinkie Pie in a Walgreens near my University. I didn't buy it (stigma). I don't watch the show, yet I can name all of the main characters. What does this mean? Should I watch it? I mean should I just give into it? If it's the same style of humor as the Powerpuff Girls/Dexter's Lab, then I think I would like it.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I saw a FIM Pinkie Pie in a Walgreens near my University. I didn't buy it (stigma). I don't watch the show, yet I can name all of the main characters. What does this mean? Should I watch it? I mean should I just give into it? If it's the same style of humor as the Powerpuff Girls/Dexter's Lab, then I think I would like it.



So basically, you've succumb to ponies but you still haven't done the actual entertaining part: watching it? How nebulous. I think at this point you need to watch it, or else you're just punishing yourself with unnecessary pony.

It's not as ridiculous and joke-focused as Dexter's Lab was, however, it has excellent comedic timing and is definitely a lot funnier when the humour hits.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I saw a FIM Pinkie Pie in a Walgreens near my University. I didn't buy it (stigma). I don't watch the show, yet I can name all of the main characters. What does this mean? Should I watch it? I mean should I just give into it? If it's the same style of humor as the Powerpuff Girls/Dexter's Lab, then I think I would like it.


*achievement unlocked: "succumbed before it even started"*
You should watch it, the first two episodes are, "meh", but the show is really good to the point there's a decent chance you will try and watch all of them in one sitting.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

you guys know where i can buy shirts around 3XLR size? i found one site but the size chart seems to be measured different to me. i have a pretty wide shoulders,chest and back. also sleeves should not be too tight cause my biceps measure about 21'' so loose around the arms if possible if it's long sleeve. i was looking for a rainbow dash hoodie or something to use it as a work-out hoodie and buy another one for everyday use but seems impossible to find correct size for me. does anyone make custom wear?

i was reading one site and says chest size for 3xlr is 27'' but doesn't sound right and i know my chest size is easily in the upper 50's.


----------



## Conker (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> you guys know where i can buy shirts around 3XLR size? i found one site but the size chart seems to be measured different to me. i have a pretty wide shoulders,chest and back. also sleeves should not be too tight cause my biceps measure about 21'' so loose around the arms if possible if it's long sleeve. i was looking for a rainbow dash hoodie or something to use it as a work-out hoodie and buy another one for everyday use but seems impossible to find correct size for me. does anyone make custom wear?
> 
> i was reading one site and says chest size for 3xlr is 27'' but doesn't sound right and i know my chest size is easily in the upper 50's.


You are either so muscular and "ripped" that you should just tattoo ponies onto your chest and walk around shirtless--no one will fuck with you--or really fat and should lose weight first. You make it sound like the former :3


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So many posts I agree with on this page ...


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got around to episode 21 aka "Pinkie pie ruins everything!" Still, kudos to a nod to cabaret.

Episode 22: Yay Benny Hill. Pinkie pie being awesome as usual. And Trollesta.

Episode 23: I think Pinkie is going up my chain of favorite characters.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just read that John de Lancie voices Discord. Okay, you've got me. Now I want to watch the show. If one of the proverbial kings of ham is in this, it must be good.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Episode 23: I think Pinkie is going up my chain of favorite characters.



Fuck ya Pinkie Pie. Imma go watch my favorite Pinkie Pie episode again.

Ps. At this time of this posting there were 13 guests.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> You are either so muscular and "ripped" that you should just tattoo ponies onto your chest and walk around shirtless--no one will fuck with you--or really fat and should lose weight first. You make it sound like the former :3



Be careful. The world may not be ready to handle that level of manliness. :v


EDIT: Bronies I am proud you. I knew someone would make this joke. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: Bronies I am proud you. I knew someone would make this joke. :3


Omg, whoever made this I love them.
Dr. Strangelove is my number one favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: Bronies I am proud you. I knew someone would make this joke. :3



I know! That was the most awesome thing I've seen!

Except for all the Rainbow Dash plot, unless you're into that.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> This is freaky
> [yt]Cd90FWnCk-4[/yt]



Someone did that with the entire "Party of One" episode.  http://youtu.be/kTw5O6TSAs8


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kamatz said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while. http://www.redbubble.com/people/dfr...45-new-lunar-republic-eternal-night?p=t-shirt It's pretty subtle.


Shouldn't that be 'Nox Aeterna' instead of 'Aeterna Nox'?


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god... I like the show... Why? WHY?! Why must this happen to me? -.-


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aktosh said:


> Oh my god... I like the show... Why? WHY?! Why must this happen to me? -.-



Because obviously you are an isolated anomaly in the middle of an akmost-3000 post thread dedicated to the show 

If so many people loved it there's a good reason, no need to dramatize. Anyway, Welcome to the Herd /)^3^(\


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love taking morals from the show and throwing them back in the faces of fans of the show.
Like the other day people were disregarding the feelings of someone on a forum and I was all DID YOU EVEN PAY ATTENTION TO THE LATEST EPISODE???

This show is making me a better person. Or at least giving me words I can say to make myself look wise and thoughtful!
I never paid any attention to morals on TV when I was little. Kids shows were just wasted on me when I was young enough to watch them.


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Because obviously you are an isolated anomaly in the middle of an akmost-3000 post thread dedicated to the show
> 
> If so many people loved it there's a good reason, no need to dramatize. Anyway, Welcome to the Herd /)^3^(\



Why thank you... Yea I dramatized it just because I thought it was funny.. lol


----------



## cad (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kamatz said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while. http://www.redbubble.com/people/dfr...45-new-lunar-republic-eternal-night?p=t-shirt It's pretty subtle.


That's the page I was thinking about.

Btw, 3 days 'til the return of Luna!


----------



## Sar (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Its not that. The "When you see it" thing is the gray pony directly under Derpy is Madame Foster, from Foster`s Home For Imaginary Friends, which is another show that Lauren Faust worked on.


 I thought I was the only one.
Holy crap.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I thought the when you see it moment was this:
> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/10/15/0933dd75-4c63-439c-95ae-fab00c23120e.jpg



HAHA, that's awesome!


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> But I would commend anyone who creates/wears one of those shirts that are too subtle for non-bronies to get, yet audacious enough to catch the eye of any brony.
> 
> Also, that Madame Foster shout-out is truly awesome.



Do you know where I may get shirts such as these? I would totally wear them


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> I love taking morals from the show and throwing them back in the faces of fans of the show.
> Like the other day people were disregarding the feelings of someone on a forum and I was all DID YOU EVEN PAY ATTENTION TO THE LATEST EPISODE???
> 
> This show is making me a better person. Or at least giving me words I can say to make myself look wise and thoughtful!
> I never paid any attention to morals on TV when I was little. Kids shows were just wasted on me when I was young enough to watch them.



The only 'moral' I hated from this show was pretty much 'If you can't explain it, just blindly accept it! LOLJESUS'


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> The only 'moral' I hated from this show was pretty much 'If you can't explain it, just blindly accept it! LOLJESUS'


lol what episode was that?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> lol what episode was that?



Feeling Pinkie Keen, where she jitters all over the place and somehow predicts the future, and Twilight tries to understand why or how but in the end can't and has to take a "leap of faith" kind of thing.


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> lol what episode was that?



n-no!

nooo!

...they got you too...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've watched MLP for a while Milo. Gosh. Well since June/July anyway. Not getting sucked into the fandom. I hate discussing things. I will enjoy what I enjoy in my own time and sometimes shout recommendations through a crack in my bedroom window before immediately closing it, uninterested in peoples' damn '_opinions_'.


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> I've watched MLP for a while Milo. Gosh. Well since June/July anyway. Not getting sucked into the fandom. I hate discussing things. I will enjoy what I enjoy in my own time and sometimes shout recommendations through a crack in my bedroom window before immediately closing it, uninterested in peoples' damn '_opinions_'.



you just... open your bedroom window and scream at people as they walk by?

cranky old man :I


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> you just... open your bedroom window and scream at people as they walk by?
> 
> cranky old man :I


it was a pretentious metaphor GOSH

darprall'eed


----------



## Kamatz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Shouldn't that be 'Nox Aeterna' instead of 'Aeterna Nox'?



If Latin is anything like Spanish then yes. But whatever, it's still cool unless you happen to run into someone who knows Latin. Then you'll just look silly.

Out of desperate need for someone to discuss the finer points of ponies with, I managed to convince a friend of mine to watch the show and he liked it. Score one for ponies.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think Six just broke the thread.

Also, something even more awesome:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U88onTTSmiE

And I'm finally going to finish season 1 TONIGHT.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> The only 'moral' I hated from this show was pretty much 'If you can't explain it, just blindly accept it! LOLJESUS'



That wasn't really what it was, but I agree that it wasn't very good, because it wasn't handled very clearly. (The link there talks about it, even largely quoting Lauren Faust's own comments on that controversy.)

It sounds like the intended moral was supposed to be against having a baseless cynical bias, rather than against skepticism. Unfortunately, it could be taken either way far too easily.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> you just... open your bedroom window and scream at people as they walk by?
> 
> cranky old man :I


 Wait you don't?
Then again my apartment is at the junction where people hanging out during the night congregate, so most of the time I yell, "IT'S 4 IN THE FUCKING MORNING! SOME PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO SLEEP!".


Heimdal said:


> That wasn't really what it was, but I agree that it wasn't very good, because it wasn't handled very clearly. (The link there talks about it, even largely quoting Lauren Faust's own comments on that controversy.)
> 
> It sounds like the intended moral was supposed to be against having a baseless cynical bias, rather than against skepticism. Unfortunately, it could be taken either way far too easily.


I was thinking the same thing about the episode Lauren described, I think what got to people was the, "leap of faith" line.  Had they not put that in the episode it probably wouldn't have caused such a storm.
Then again I got it cause Twilight uses magic, so the problem with people contributing the moral of the episode to religion was that if that was true it'd be the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Really good MLP YTPMV by XarlaCutie the spaniard


[yt]sLd-hU3yDzc[/yt]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I think Six just broke the thread.
> 
> *Also, something even more awesome:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U88onTTSmiE*
> ...



Oh, my... that was soooo AWESOME, Dude!'




CannonFodder said:


> Wait you don't?
> Then again my apartment is at the junction where people hanging out during the night congregate, so most of the time *I yell, "IT'S 4 IN THE FUCKING MORNING! SOME PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO SLEEP!".*



Next time yell...  "To sleep!  Perchance, to _dream!_"  Shakespere is always good.


----------



## Conker (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I think Six just broke the thread.
> 
> Also, something even more awesome:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U88onTTSmiE


HOLY FUCKING GOD YES


----------



## Cyril (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> *snip*


I'm having them all go at the same time, so it's all out of sync and sounds like people trying to kill me.
So much better.


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait you don't?
> Then again my apartment is at the junction where people hanging out during the night congregate, so most of the time I yell, "IT'S 4 IN THE FUCKING MORNING! SOME PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO SLEEP!".



well considering my neighbors throw parties literally EVERY night at 2 in the morning... I did it once. 

but seriously, who throws a party at 2 am, with a bunch of dumb chicks who scream at everything? "OHMAGAAAAAWD"...I want to rip their hair out :I


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> "OHMAGAAAAAWD"


Ohmaigaaaaa?  or OH MY GOD (it's a fly!)

And now for a video of Pinkie being creepy.


And now for my random stream of thoughts while I watched the last episodes of season 1 (since you guys weren't here watching with me.)

Episode 21: 
Hell yea Dash going to confront the Buffalo girl. But wait? They call her kinda porky in this episode, yet with those tall thin legs she looks nothing like porky.
And this is about the time I started disliking Twilight a bit, because she has this tendency to pop up out of nowhere and be like "Whuts up guys?!" with a shit-eating grin on her face.
But I love Pinkie even more for the whole burlesque thing and her causing the buffalo to stampede. "We've decided not to stampede." *pinkie starts dancing* "Ok fuck this we're stampeding!"

Episode 22: 
Heh, Trollesta with the tea. And I love how her magic is so badass her mane flows and sparkles and she still has enough power to level a village.
Pinkie just plows everyone over with her twirl attack. :3
And I found an error! Watch this. Notice there's an ice pack, then no ice pack, then an ice pack again?
And I love Fluttershy even more... DAT SMILE!!!
And yes.. BENNY HILL FTW!

Episode 23:
 Like I said, I have a greater appreciation for Pinkie Pie now, just popping into the wagon, and her desire to make others happy. I also love Fluttershy even more, that song was just so gosh darn cute! And is it just me, or does the giant rock Rarity inexplicably finds (and I was so bothered by the reason she found it...that her horn just LED her there) remind you of the Obelisk in 2001? That's what it reminded me of, for some reason.
Spike sucking on his tail... no that's not a wrong mental image at all.... And is Twilight god modding? I think Trollesta wants her so she can utilize that raw power...
"eww, sappy stuff" Shut up, chicken nugget. :V

Episode 24:
Is it just me or is Twilight oblivious to EVERYTHING around her?
How'd it get burned? HOW'D IT GET BURNED?!

Episode 25: Yay, the one where Pinky goes... well, you know.
"We should do this again soon." PLZ DO NOT GIVE PINKIE IDEAS. IDEAS DESTROY WORLDS.
That's a supicious-looking bale of hay. LOL, even the alligator has glasses and a fake nose. "Hi pinkie pie." Wait, how did she know??? Dude, Pinkie's faster than Dash?
Pinkie and her emo haircut creeps me the hell out now. FOREEEVVVERRRRRR.

Episode 26: YAY FINALLY.
Welp, good to see that things are slowly sliding into chaos. And at that moment, everyone went insane. And the season ended with everything going to shit. "Let's crash this party!"

And I'm done!....until I start on season 2.


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Ohmaigaaaaa?  or OH MY GOD (it's a fly!)



the ohmagawd that let's you know "I have a dumb teenage bitch living next door... fuck"


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode 21 is easily my least favourite right now, and all because of the sudden crying at the end.

I'm taking a break from all the poniness now and watching Yu-gi-oh abridged until I can bear to move onto the 22nd episode.

It's going to take a while until I see what the fuss is about the Twilight expressions and bear killings.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> I'm having them all go at the same time, so it's all out of sync and sounds like people trying to kill me.
> So much better.


Oh my god! My brain!
(recently had a bunch of videos of Mac going "eyup" over and over again going)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Two of my most favorite things :3
[yt]i8xkAx2mD5Y[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm drawing Fluttershy :3c
For watching this show so much I'm actually terrible at drawing them from memory :<
Luckily finding references isn't exactly hard, lol


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> And this is about the time I started disliking Twilight a bit, because she has this tendency to pop up out of nowhere and be like "Whuts up guys?!" with a shit-eating grin on her face.



I bet you'll love Lesson Zero.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I bet you'll love Lesson Zero.


What was lesson zero?


----------



## cad (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Teaser screenshots from episode 4, Luna included!



CannonFodder said:


> What was lesson zero?


See my avatar.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What was lesson zero?



^ Exactly, the most recent episode


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MFW Luna.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, after seeing Twilight get her cutie mark after unleashing a god awful amount of magical power, it makes me wonder if she has some kind of untapped magical power she's never used. Like she has to find her inner strength to release her hidden powers and save the world.

It would be really cool to see her have to find her power to defeat some powerful villain and save the universe, and they have an entire series of episodes of her training with some wise old sensei to unlock her hidden powers, only to unleash them in some final, epic, earth-shattering battle of raw magical power.

You know, like they do on Anime.

But I doubt we'll see her powers used to their full extent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> You know, after seeing Twilight get her cutie mark after unleashing a god awful amount of magical power, it makes me wonder if she has some kind of untapped magical power she's never used. Like she has to find her inner strength to release her hidden powers and save the world.
> 
> It would be really cool to see her have to find her power to defeat some powerful villain and save the universe, and they have an entire series of episodes of her training with some wise old sensei to unlock her hidden powers, only to unleash them in some final, epic, earth-shattering battle of raw magical power.
> 
> ...


You watch anime way to much, also twilight has gained better control over her power if you haven't noticed.  However I highly doubt what you are describing will happen.  She may eventually become a major figure in equestria, like how there's Celestia and Luna.  It may eventually become Celestia, Twilight and Luna.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like anime but when i whatched the first episode of my little pony i laughed my ass off for 5 minutes then i turned it off and got sick of myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mr PyroCopter said:


> I like anime but when i whatched the first episode of my little pony i laughed my ass off for 5 minutes then i turned it off and got sick of myself.


That feeling...
It's called shame...
The shame of the fact you liked it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mr PyroCopter said:


> I like anime but when i whatched the first episode of my little pony i laughed my ass off for 5 minutes then i turned it off and got sick of myself.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> You know, after seeing Twilight get her cutie mark after unleashing a god awful amount of magical power, it makes me wonder if she has some kind of untapped magical power she's never used. Like she has to find her inner strength to release her hidden powers and save the world.
> 
> It would be really cool to see her have to find her power to defeat some powerful villain and save the universe, and they have an entire series of episodes of her training with some wise old sensei to unlock her hidden powers, only to unleash them in some final, epic, earth-shattering battle of raw magical power.
> 
> ...



It reminded me of Harry Potter to be honest
yer a wizard, twilight


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> It reminded me of Harry Potter to be honest
> yer a wizard, twilight



Relevant-ish

http://bronies.memebase.com/2011/10...-brony-fluttershy-and-the-chamber-of-secrets/


----------



## Conker (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If I decided to not paint eyes/nostrils onto this Rainbow Dash sculpture and called it "my artistic vision" do you think people would be okay with that? These ponies have fucked up proportions when you look at em in 3D, and I'm not really able to do the eyes well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> If I decided to not paint eyes/nostrils onto this Rainbow Dash sculpture and called it "my artistic vision" do you think people would be okay with that? These ponies have fucked up proportions when you look at em in 3D, and I'm not really able to do the eyes well.


Go for it conker, the ponies do have weird proportions cause it's a cartoon.  So it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mr PyroCopter said:


> I like anime but when i whatched the first episode of my little pony i laughed my ass off for 5 minutes then i turned it off and got sick of myself.



It's okay, anime isn't that shameful of an interest.

-

The "train to hone your powers" style in a lot of anime is annoying. If Goku, Naruto, or whatshisface from Bleach, went up against the infinite power of Discord, those series would just end, because they have no idea how to write a way to beat him that doesn't involve "having  a higher power level". (If you like those anime, I'm not exactly dissing them. We all know very well that their draw isn't in the quality of writing.) As long as MLP has the decent writers it has, it won't go in that direction, not unless it does so with a clever twist, or as a joke lead-in.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> It's okay, anime isn't that shameful of an interest.
> 
> -
> 
> The "train to hone your powers" style in a lot of anime is annoying. If Goku, Naruto, or whatshisface from Bleach, went up against the infinite power of Discord, those series would just end, because they have no idea how to write a way to beat him that doesn't involve "having  a higher power level". (If you like those anime, I'm not exactly dissing them. We all know very well that their draw isn't in the quality of writing.) As long as MLP has the decent writers it has, it won't go in that direction, not unless it does so with a clever twist, or as a joke lead-in.


I'm still thinking Twilight becoming a major figure in equestria.  Cause think about it, Celestia represents the sun, Luna the moon... and Twilight.

Also yes naruto, dragonball z and bleach would just end if they battle discord
I'd say the only reason why the mane six beat discord was that Discord didn't realize they regained their friendship right until they were firing the double rainbow anti-hate shield.  If Discord had realized earlier he would have just devastated them.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree with the above. No villain is that stupid, especially not one as devious as Discord. If the elements had beaten him once they could have again and he knew it. 

His one weakness was underestimating Twilight and Celestia.


----------



## cad (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree as well. Discord was being way too cocky for his own good, all "COME AT ME BRO", unbeknowst at how powerful the Elements of Harmony actually was.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord's undoing kind of disappointed me actually ... after masterminding such a brilliant plan to defeat the Mane Six, you'd think he'd have the wits to notice when something is wrong ...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Discord's undoing kind of disappointed me actually ... after masterminding such a brilliant plan to defeat the Mane Six, you'd think he'd have the wits to notice when something is wrong ...



Like the obvious colour change.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bah. 

Arrogance is no excuse for a guy with chocolate milk grenades. 


Then again, I guess there's only so much organization and planning you can expect from the god-damned embodiment of chaos.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I agree as well. Discord was being way too cocky for his own good, all "COME AT ME BRO", unbeknowst at how powerful the Elements of Harmony actually was.


On second thought I'd want to see Naruto, Bleach, Goku all try and battle discord.
Naruto: "I'm raising my power level!"
Goku: "I'm raising my power level even more than you!"
Discord: "Goku isn't a little upsetting that naruto stole all your popularity and barely anyone remembers you?"
Goku: "Everybody likes my show and they loved the movie"
Discord: "Oh contrary, here's reviews of your latest movie, 'this movie sucks, it should have never have been made', also, 'this movie is a crime against humanity'"
Goku: "Stop it people like my show!"
Discord: "Poor Goku, all your popularity was stolen by naruto and bleach"
*Goku begins turning gray*


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And Ichigo from Bleach would be like "whatevs", because as of now in the anime he's lost all of his magic powers and is basically an ordinary student again.


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> On second thought I'd want to see Naruto, Bleach, Goku all try and battle discord.
> Naruto: "I'm raising my power level!"
> Goku: "I'm raising my power level even more than you!"
> Discord: "Goku isn't a little upsetting that naruto stole all your popularity and barely anyone remembers you?"
> ...



Or, just, you know...he apparently has the power to take someone's magic and wings away with no effort at all. He could just be all "boop! No more energy balls or flying for youuu"


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Or, just, you know...he apparently has the power to take someone's magic and wings away with no effort at all. He could just be all "boop! No more energy balls or flying for youuu"


The only anime character or such that I can think that could defeat Discord would be Tenga Toppa Gurren Lagann, and that's because it's so huge.
Discord: "What am I looking at?  I see it, but I can't tell what- It's a hand oh gawd-"
*thud*


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord reminds me a lot of the story maker in Princess Tutu. He basically fucks everything up because he's a dick and it's _his _story thankyouverymuch. Defeating him was like punching a god (of chaos, assholery, and ULTIMATE POWERRR) in the face


----------



## Cyril (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> And Ichigo from Bleach would be like "whatevs", because as of now in the anime he's lost all of his magic powers and is basically an ordinary student again.


people still watch that show? <_<


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

why the hell are there narutard and bleach in this thread?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> why the hell are there narutard and bleach in this thread?


Furries = nerdy subculture
Anime fans = nerdy subculture
Pony fans = nerdy subculture.

It is only a nerdy forum away from meeting in a terrible trifecta of dear god


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.ponyvspony.com/

battle is magic


----------



## nutty (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wasn't that excited for the next episode till i saw this vid. *WARNING **SPOILERS


*http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/10/my-little-pony-halloween/


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nutty said:


> I wasn't that excited for the next episode till i saw this vid. *WARNING **SPOILERS
> 
> 
> *http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/10/my-little-pony-halloween/


Wait if Luna has other ponies pulling her cart and she came from the moon... Does that mean the lunar republic may be real?


----------



## BRN (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So Cheerilee got discovered.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nutty said:


> I wasn't that excited for the next episode till i saw this vid. *WARNING **SPOILERS
> 
> 
> *http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/10/my-little-pony-halloween/



*thump*

Weirdest boner right now guys.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I gave in to the Brony. I am loving it.

Is the pound puppies show any good? The Meme was pretty funny. SECRET BUTT FUN


----------



## Alstor (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: calling the Luna episode.



The Halloween party in Ponyville will be awesome enough for Luna to go to it, and he decides to go as this evil character. The Mane 6 gets freaked out, thinking it's Nightmare Moon all over again. But Luna is just misunderstood.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lacus said:


> I gave in to the Brony. I am loving it.
> 
> Is the pound puppies show any good? The Meme was pretty funny. SECRET BUTT FUN


Pound puppies is mediocre.
Waste of time really.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Question: Why would anyone alive in Equestria except for maybe the mane six fear Luna? She showed up, declared eternal night, then was soundly defeated no more than a few hours later by a fucking rainbow. Hell, other than the crowd of people that was there for her evil laughing, most of Equestria wouldn't even know about the event until after it was all over. 

"DUDE! DID YOU HEAR! NIGHTMARE MOON CAME BACK AND WAS ALL LAUGHING AND STUFF, BUT THEN THIS NERD SHOT A RAINBOW AT HER AND EVERYTHING TURNED OUT OK!" 
"Woah."

To anyone who hasn't been around for more than a thousand years, her crimes basically amount to unlicensed laughing in a public square and attempted villainy. Considering what just happened with Discord, why would they even?

/partypoop :v


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And another thing: Considering almost nopony even knew of the legend of Nightmare Moon, how many would know that was Luna?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gavrill said:


> Furries = nerdy subculture
> Anime fans = nerdy subculture
> Pony fans = nerdy subculture.
> 
> It is only a nerdy forum away from meeting in a terrible trifecta of dear god



Well shit...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On the topic of the characters changing colors due to Discord`s influence and such, I think that was just a visual representation for the benefit of the viewers rather than a literal occurrence. 

Also, yay for Luna.

And: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8er83h9Bbn8


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> On the topic of the characters changing colors due to Discord`s influence and such, *I think that was just a visual representation for the benefit of the viewers rather than a literal occurrence*.
> 
> Also, yay for Luna.
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree, considering Twilight never reacted to their "change" in color.  Only to their change in personalities.


----------



## cad (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Another spoiler of episode 4.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: Episode 4



You totally deserved that RD.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ Indeed.


----------



## cad (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]hDIvaph6aC8[/yt]

They introduced Luna in the best possible way ever.

And Pipsqueak is the most adorable fucking pony ever.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ok, that was just freaking awesome.


----------



## cad (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All my fears that season 2 was going to get dumbed down for the older audience is now gone. They're taking different approaches with this season, and so far they're doing a damn good job at that.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This episode is awesome, just as the one before that and the one before that and the one before that too. And the 26 others before those.

Princess Luna single-hoofedly climbed to the top rungs of my favorite-pony-ladder.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They are playing into the older audience still. There are atleast 2 referances in episode 4, probably more.


----------



## cad (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They've always referenced stuff that goes by the head of most children, but always instantly gets recognized by the older audience.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They have always played "into" the older audience. Their goal was for people of all ages to be able to watch from the start.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

God this is show is crack.

Also, spoiler image:
http://i.qkme.me/357d8u.jpg

EDIT: Also, I'm going to watch this episode (s2e4) again.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wept tears of joy when Luna Eclipsed wound down.  The wound central to the series opener finally starts to heal.



TechnoGypsy said:


> Like the obvious colour change.



The only characters who noticed the color change were the two characters known for routinely breaking the fourth wall, Spike and Pinkie Pie.  It was a cinematic device strictly for the audience's benefit.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Ok, that was just freaking awesome.



Yes!

And curse you for making an avatar from the exact same moment I wanted to use.

Also, in that exact scene, I saw a LOTR reference just over Luna's right shoulder (our left).  It fits the episode's theme perfectly.


----------



## cad (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just when you thought they couldn't get any cuter.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Just when you thought they couldn't get any cuter.



This'll break character, but I'd shiv any bitch who'd try and take Fluttershy away from me.


----------



## israfur (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys sorry if this was already posted but I found this awesome pic.
Don't you think these would make awesome tattoos?! 
I want rarity on my tit or something /half joking <3
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd368/Soarre/674350edf3d6c82bd9b3b00b50c377f4.png


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Millions of bronies got what they deserved with this episode. I count myself among those.
So awesome! And back to the show's roots after last episode's zanniness. Great! Very well.
Anybody knows if Tabitha Saint Germain is still playing Luna? Yup, seems like it.

On the "nobody remembers her topic": well... time is the perfect excuse for that. A thousand years and a few months would've sufficed, plus, her introduction and behaviour weren't exactly the most adequate (if she wanted to be well-liked, that is).


----------



## Cyril (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man that episode made me so happy


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't be the only one who loved Chicken-Pinkie Pie a little too much, right?


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> http://www.ponyvspony.com/
> battle is magic


Registration is magic too, apparently. Fuck that shit.



Gavrill said:


> Furries = nerdy subculture
> Anime fans = nerdy subculture
> Pony fans = nerdy subculture.
> 
> It is only a nerdy forum away from meeting in a terrible trifecta of dear god


I'm all three. So I think we've reached "dear god" levels. (and actually I think nearly half, if not over half the furries I know are into anime, and just as many are into ponies).

And uh, no spoilers guys. I don't have cable/satellite.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> Man that episode made me so happy


Everybody was saying in the off season that because the show became popular, that it would decline in value.
These first four episodes just proved everyone very very wrong.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Luna is now canonically a total BAMF.

Luna is THE best pony.
*Period.*


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Luna is now canonically a total BAMF.
> 
> Luna is THE best pony.
> *Period.*


Luna is really awesome.
Hopefully she stays around.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Luna is now canonically a total BAMF.
> 
> Luna is THE best pony.
> *Period.*


yesss.

BAMF and adorable at the same time. Awesome as hell.

Also, anyone else lol at Derpy's costume? x3


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Question: Why would anyone alive in Equestria except for maybe the mane six fear Luna? She showed up, declared eternal night, then was soundly defeated no more than a few hours later by a fucking rainbow. Hell, other than the crowd of people that was there for her evil laughing, most of Equestria wouldn't even know about the event until after it was all over. v


 
Oh no you DI'NT! *Snap snap* - The Rainbow of Light is not a force to be mocked. It's done worse to scarier villains back before most of the people around here were probably even born.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mojotech said:


> Oh no you DI'NT! *Snap snap* - The Rainbow of Light is not a force to be mocked. It's done worse to scarier villains back before most of the people around here were probably even born.


I wonder if given how fast the popularity of the show is getting, if eventually the old series may be remade.

Even if they eventually make ten seasons of friendship is magic, it's only a matter of time till they make spin offs, prequels, sequels, remakes, etc.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wish someone would've just bro-hoof'd Luna. :C


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I wish someone would've just bro-hoof'd Luna. :C



Don't worry, I do...in my dreams. =3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> I can't be the only one who loved Chicken-Pinkie Pie a little too much, right?



Pinkie Pie was awesome. Her dedication to the costume was superior, even running around like a chicken.

Also, I didn't care that Luna existed before this episode. Now Luna is awesome.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Luna is the Billy Mays of Equestria.

HI, PRINCESS LUNA HERE WITH THE TRADITIONAL ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE


----------



## BRN (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shit, just watched it. Finally, some character development on Luna!

Enjoyed this muchly.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Watched about 5 minutes of MLP on T.V. this morning, it actually isn't as bad as I thought it was. Damn bronies trying to make me join their forces. :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mike the fox said:


> Watched about 5 minutes of MLP on T.V. this morning, *it actually isn't as bad as I thought it was*. Damn bronies trying to make me join their forces. :c


Too late.
Only five minutes?

Try for the five episode challenge.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So it turns out Luna is p much Galadriel.

edit: no shit, there's like three Luna/Galadriel mashups on Youtube _already_


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, new episode was good.
Not as many exploitable images as last episode though
which is a good thing


----------



## Aleu (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lobar said:


> So it turns out Luna is p much Galadriel.
> 
> edit: no shit, there's like three Luna/Galadriel mashups on Youtube _already_



the "ALL SHALL LOVE ME AND DESPAIR" sounds more like Fluttershy :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Next episode is a CMC episode, bleh.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Next episode is a CMC episode, bleh.


It is ?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Next episode is a CMC episode, bleh.



I thought the next one was Rarity/Sweety Belle, and the one after that was the CMC one.

Oh, and after that it's a Rainbow Dash episode.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i watched the last episode bit earlier. i was busy all morning so i had no chance of catching it. it was an awesome episode. luna is defiantly one of my favorites since i saw here as nightmare moon in the first 2 episodes. i also really like Octavia as well.


----------



## Inciatus (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did it bother anyone else that Luna said "we" when referring to herself?


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Did it bother anyone else that Luna said "we" when referring to herself?


kinda freaked me out til someone explained it


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Did it bother anyone else that Luna said "we" when referring to herself?



YOU MAY CALL US LEGION

FOR WE ARE MANY


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> kinda freaked me out til someone explained it



cause she's also nightmare moon? i don't get it.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> YOU MAY CALL US LEGION
> 
> FOR WE ARE MANY



i get it now. never mind.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Did it bother anyone else that Luna said "we" when referring to herself?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majestic_plural


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I thought the next one was Rarity/Sweety Belle, and the one after that was the CMC one.
> 
> Oh, and after that it's a Rainbow Dash episode.


Well Sweety Belle gets her cutie mark, and another and another and another.


Who else thinks Luna is the best pony?

Anybody else notice they underped derpy's eyes?


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else notice they underped derpy's eyes?



It didn't look that way to me when I watched it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://equestria-prevails.deviantart.com/art/All-The-Things-I-ve-Seen-264510370?
Holy crap, derpy knows!


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The way she was speaking got... kind of old after a while. I know about the "royal we" and all, but still. THOU IST IST THOU IST WE THOU IST THOU 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The way she was speaking got... kind of old after a while. I know about the "royal we" and all, but still. THOU IST IST THOU IST WE THOU IST THOU
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


Conjure in thoust mind, person's had thoust used to speak like we.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well Sweety Belle gets her cutie mark, and another and another and another.



Episode 5: Sisterhooves Social ; Sweetie Belle is upset when her sister Rarity refuses to participate in a rough and tumble celebration of sisterly unity.

Episode 6: The Cutie Pox ; Applebloom finally gets her Cutie Mark! But joy turns to panic as she gets a second, then a third, then a dozen cutie marks.

Episode 7: May The Best Pet Win ; Rainbow Dash hosts a flying race to see who will be her pet.



CannonFodder said:


> Who else thinks Luna is the best pony?



Duh.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode 7 sounds...interesting


----------



## Neuron (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am excited I love the Cutie Crusaders and I want them to get their Cutie marks! I am so curious to see what they will be, although it has become obvious what their talents are.

And Applebloom has such pretty eyes too, I always liked her a lot. She reminds me of myself because I was a younger sister, haha. And I was about as forward, assertive, and curious.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lacus said:


> I am excited *I love the Cutie Crusaders* and I want them to get their Cutie marks! I am so curious to see what they will be, although it has become obvious what their talents are.
> 
> And Applebloom has such pretty eyes too, I always liked her a lot. She reminds me of myself because I was a younger sister, haha. And I was about as forward, assertive, and curious.



This is heresy.:v


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

CMC eps generally are more irritating. I tend to only watch them once or twice as opposed to the half a dozen times I run through others.


----------



## BRN (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't understand why people dislike the CMC episodes. I think they're great filler.

Not to mention that focusing on the main six all the time wouldn't give the audience half as much appreciation for them. A different perspective and focus is nice.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Laughed my ass off at this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu2MfWpp7K8


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

holy fuck

princess luna is best pony


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else notice they underped derpy's eyes?



Nope.gov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NS3k2C6Ono&feature=related

Also, paper bags for costume. A+


----------



## cad (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> I don't understand why people dislike the CMC episodes. I think they're great filler.
> 
> Not to mention that focusing on the main six all the time wouldn't give the audience half as much appreciation for them. A different perspective and focus is nice.


I think it is because when they're together they act like obnoxious elementary school girls.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

the CMC song is one of the best songs ever i think in the series.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I think it is because when they're together they act like obnoxious elementary school girls.


Ugh, thanks for making me realize this.

After all the kids I've had to babysit, little ankle bitters get on my nerves badly.



Hey how  many times have they broken the 4th wall on the show anyhow?


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ A lot. *cough*Pinkie*cough*


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> Episode 7 sounds...interesting


 
RBD is the only one without a pet for some reason.  Guess they're addressing that.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lobar said:


> RBD is the only one without a pet for some reason.  Guess they're addressing that.



Twilight doesn't have a pet. Spike doesn't count.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Twilight doesn't have a pet. Spike doesn't count.



She has Owlowicious (or however you spell it).


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> She has Owlowicious (or however you spell it).


The owl has only shown up one episode.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The owl has only shown up one episode.



Praise Luna for that. But still, as far as I'm concerned we can consider her Twilights pet. (or pet-analogue anyway)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The owl has only shown up one episode.



They can't all be as popular as Gummy.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Praise Luna for that. But still, as far as I'm concerned we can consider her Twilights pet. (or pet-analogue anyway)



I can't. Even Opal had more relevance as Rarity's "helper".


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I can't. Even Opal had more relevance as Rarity's "helper".



Then we might as well consider AJ doesn't have a pet, Winona only ever appeared in Applebucking Season as far as I remember.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Then we might as well consider AJ doesn't have a pet, Winona only ever appeared in Applebucking Season as far as I remember.


I think Winona has been shown more but I don't remember...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



General-jwj said:


> Then we might as well consider AJ doesn't have a pet, Winona only ever appeared in Applebucking Season as far as I remember.



I'm trying to remember whether Winona's mentioned later on in the cartoon, or I've just been reading too much fan-fiction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm trying to remember whether Winona's mentioned later on in the cartoon, or I've just been reading too much fan-fiction.


If I remember correctly, didn't she make a cameo?


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If I remember correctly, didn't she make a cameo?



A few, yes. 
Also, we don't know where Owlalicious is, but we're at least certain Winona stays with Applejack. At least more certain.
Spike alone has prived to be enough, so Owlalicious isn't nearly as important as Winona probably is to Applejack in "sheepherd-ing" stampedes, stopping possible intruders and other tasks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> A few, yes.
> Also, we don't know where Owlalicious is, but we're at least certain Winona stays with Applejack. At least more certain.
> Spike alone has prived to be enough, so Owlalicious isn't nearly as important as Winona probably is to Applejack in "sheepherd-ing" stampedes, stopping possible intruders and other tasks.


Maybe spike ate Owlalicious?


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe spike ate Owlalicious?



And Twilight didn't even see.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe spike ate Owlalicious?


You just gave me an idea for a fanfic...


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got around to watching episode 4. Had a friend over all weekend, and that sort of stopped me from viewing.

Anyhow, I didn't really care for it. It was alright, and I loved Pinkie and Spike in it, but overall, I found it to be pretty average. I've never jumped on the "OMG LUNA IS SO AWESOME" bandwagon like some had prior to this episode--god knows why, she had like all of one sentence to say before she was swept away for an entire season--so I was more curious than anticipating when it came to this one. Was not impressed.


Spoiler: spoilers about episode



I hate it when a character gets a hold of the stupid stick for any length of time and that becomes the plot of the episode. It worked alright in season 2 episode 3 because Twilight wasn't so much stupid as batshit insane and was at least funny; Luna is just stupid in this one. HURDERP, HOW I TALK TO PEOPLES? Common sense might not be common, but fuckin a. You'd think she'd either A) know what the current view of her is prior to going in and act accordingly or B) ask Cellestia how much things have changed before giving Ponyville a visit. Shit, you'd think Cellestia would have taken the entire season one to tell Luna what went down. Her blind ignorance is just uncalled for, and hard to believe. 

I did like the ending though, and the whole "it's fun to be scared" message was also nice. So, the last like six minutes were pretty cool. And Spike dressed like a dragon made me fucking lawl so much harder than it should have.

Another note. The you/thou thing bothered me a lot, mostly because it was written so she said "thou" more than she should have. That got old.



Hopefully I'll like the next episode more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have some spare money this month, so I'm going to get a mlp: fim tshirt.
Anybody know a really cool tshirt to buy?
I want it to be 20% cooler than the rest.

http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=903
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=828
Are the two I have found so far that I'd want.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*




CannonFodder said:


> I have some spare money this month, so I'm going to get a mlp: fim tshirt.
> Anybody know a really cool tshirt to buy?
> I want it to be 20% cooler than the rest.



[yt]ysR-Npggh68[/yt]

Anyway, I like the second one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> [yt]ysR-Npggh68[/yt]


I apologize for the terrible joke.


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have some spare money this month, so I'm going to get a mlp: fim tshirt.
> Anybody know a really cool tshirt to buy?
> I want it to be 20% cooler than the rest.
> 
> ...


If it helps, I like the second one more than the first one. I wouldn't mind getting an FiM shirt as well, but I'd need one of Spike or Pinkie Pie. Preferably Spike. I dunno. I feel like I'd have to make my own for me to get it


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I apologize for the terrible joke.


No need. It was for both of us. I laughed at your joke...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Which of these three is the best?
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=946
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=935
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=828


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lobar said:


> So it turns out Luna is p much Galadriel.
> 
> edit: no shit, there's like three Luna/Galadriel mashups on Youtube _already_



That was what I was thinking whenever Luna did her royal voice, I just couldn't remember where it was from! It had to be a Galadriel reference.. I totally got that vibe from it.

I found that the Halloween episode wasn't fantastic, but it was still a pretty good one. I like how they depicted Luna. She's not cutesy, she's not a crybaby, or whatever else; she is a ruling power that doesn't know how to interact with every pony else anymore. I also enjoyed how Pinkie Pie presented the situation in the end: sometimes it's a matter of fun to be scared. That is just about the size of it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Sonic Rainboom one

by far.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Which of these three is the best?
> http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=946
> http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=935
> http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=828



Wonderbolts ftw!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I prefer Shadowcolts. :>


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I have three days until my money transfers to paypal.
So I have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP appears to be full of ponys O_O i never realized! :v


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mr PyroCopter said:


> MLP appears to be full of ponys O_O i never realized! :v



Nads-kick attack!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well I have three days until my money transfers to paypal.
> So I have plenty of time to decide.



Sonic Rainboom 
Sonic Rainboom
Sonic Rainboom
Sonic Rainboom
Sonic Rainboom
Sonic Rainboom
Sonic Mutherfucking Rainboom


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Sonic Rainboom
> Sonic Rainboom
> Sonic Rainboom
> Sonic Rainboom
> ...


Okey dookey Aleu, sonic rainboom it is.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okey dookey Aleu, sonic rainboom it is.


=D
I WIN \m/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well I have three days until my money transfers to paypal.
> *So I have plenty of time to decide.*



I like the third one...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> I like the third one...


My friend has a rainbow dash tshirt as well.
So if we gave each other a brohoof it would be 20% cooler on top of another 20% cooler than a regular fistbump.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My friend has a rainbow dash tshirt as well.
> So if we gave each other a brohoof it would be 20% cooler on top of another 20% cooler than a regular fistbump.


The coolness will be doubled. :V


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> The coolness will be doubled. :V



Pootis pen sir here.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If I remember correctly, didn't she make a cameo?



I suppose the only way to be sure is to watch all the episodes again. Oh rapture!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The best pony shirts are the most subtle.

Also, someone said "Orbital Friendship Cannon" in my 3D modeling class. Tomorrow I bring this up with them. Perhaps I could say that my scene needs to be 20% cooler.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> The best pony shirts are the most subtle.
> 
> Also, someone said "Orbital Friendship Cannon" in my 3D modeling class. Tomorrow I bring this up with them. Perhaps I could say that my scene needs to be 20% cooler.


Is it weird that everytime someone says cannon or canon I take a double take to make sure they're not talking to me?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> I prefer Shadowcolts. :>



Despite being momentary machinations of Luna, I'd like there to be more Shadowbolt stuff out there.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Despite being momentary machinations of Luna, I'd like there to be more Shadowbolt stuff out there.



Rainbow Dash was the only one to witness the Shadowbolt illusion in the pilot, yet her "Nightmare night" costume was as a Shadowbolt; why costume it up like that if no other pony is going to even have the slightest clue what it is? I am of the nearly-baseless assumption that the Shadowbolts exist in  Equestria, they're just a different, and/or lesser performance group  than the Wonderbolts. (Of course, this argument point doesn't matter because we, the audience, saw them in the pilot, and RD's costume only has to make sense to us, but still... it's something to go on.)

No Rarity on Nightmare night. I heard she had a scene that was cut from the episode, or so word-of-Faust has said.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No Rarity makes Ishtar a sad little puppy...


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fluttershy and Pinkie were hilarious still. XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Kinda really want this, but not sure when it would be appropriate to wear... :c


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Kinda really want this, but not sure when it would be appropriate to wear... :c


There's a more appropriate, but less hilarious one here.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Kinda really want this, but not sure when it would be appropriate to wear... :c


I'd wear it to school if I could get it


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> There's a more appropriate, but less hilarious one here.



Yeah, I saw that one, but all of the punch is gone, you know? 

I am, btw, a college student, so it's not like I'd "get in trouble" or anything, but... Maybe not something I'd get a lot of respect for. 

EDIT: Fuck it I am so buying this.

Another edit: I like this one because non-bronies will just think it's for some incredibly obscure band or something: http://www.redbubble.com/people/ns4j19y/t-shirts/7893680-speedpainting-legacy?p=t-shirt

MOAR EDITZ: So fucking stealthy: http://www.redbubble.com/people/scrittah/t-shirts/7620933-stealthy-pink-e-pi-shirt


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> MOAR EDITZ: So fucking stealthy: http://www.redbubble.com/people/scrittah/t-shirts/7620933-stealthy-pink-e-pi-shirt



Oh you sneaky bastard 
I took a while to get it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Another edit: I like this one because non-bronies will just think it's for some incredibly obscure band or something: http://www.redbubble.com/people/ns4j19y/t-shirts/7893680-speedpainting-legacy?p=t-shirt


I like that shirt,
should I buy that one or-
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=828
folks?  Which one looks better?

And that pinkie pie shirt is like a ninja stealthy unsilenced.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The rainboom one is awesome. I'd totally have gotten that if it came in my color. :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The rainboom one is awesome. I'd totally have gotten that if it came in my color. :c


I was thinking the same thing, I was just getting a second opinion on what shirt is the best before I bought it.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That Pinkie Pie one is awesome stealthy. And the 'Fuck it. Not doing shit today' shirt is pretty good. Really.. nobody cares if there's a rainbow pony on your t-shirt if the shirt is amusing despite that.

People still wear shirts that say 'FBI: Female Body Inspector', and that's pretty much douchebag attire. Ponies are a massive step up, at least.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Another edit: I like this one because non-bronies will just think it's for some incredibly obscure band or something: http://www.redbubble.com/people/ns4j19y/t-shirts/7893680-speedpainting-legacy?p=t-shirt


 
This is hilarious and I'll tell you why.
Here in latinamerica, there was a terrible and popular pop group called "Rebelde". Eventually, the band's name changed to just "RBD". Pretty much only girls liked it. Then nobody, and the member's attire was a horrible mishmash of school uniforms and design student orgasm.

So basically, if you wore that shirt here in latinamerica (particularly in Mexico, where the group came from), you'd be mocked to death. Unless nobody remembers them now (most likely possibility).

Edit: that Pinkie Pie shirt is awesome. 
_e_ is one of my favourite numbers.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have this strange desire to make a PMV to "Jizz in my pants". This is sad.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I have this strange desire to make a PMV to "Jizz in my pants". This is sad.



I want to make one to "Because we can" and "Sparkling diamonds".
Pinkie Pie would be Harold Zidler, Spike would be Christian and Rarity would be Satine.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This one made me chuckle.


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally finished my Rainbow Dash sculpture.

http://conkersbadfurday.deviantart.com/art/Rainbow-Dash-Sculpture-265141385

All my woes and whatnot can be found within the description tag. She turned out to be a huge fucking pain in the ass to make, for all kinds of reasons. I'm pleased with how she turned out, but she could look so much better.

Edit: link fixed


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ Wrong link.
Nice, at least you can sculpt.
Also, what about the eyes? The body is nice, but the eyes don't resemble the show's too much.


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> ^ Wrong link.
> Nice, at least you can sculpt.
> Also, what about the eyes? The body is nice, but the eyes don't resemble the show's too much.


Was following a reference picture that was more stylized than show accurate, which didn't help me at all. Ended up with that. If I had made the head more oval shaped, they'd have looked better, but as it stands, it was already really hard to make them look anything other than "decent" due to how fucking big they need to be to span so much of her head. I might end up redoing them at some point.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Rainbow Dash was the only one to witness the Shadowbolt illusion in the pilot, yet her "Nightmare night" costume was as a Shadowbolt; why costume it up like that if no other pony is going to even have the slightest clue what it is? I am of the nearly-baseless assumption that the Shadowbolts exist in  Equestria, they're just a different, and/or lesser performance group  than the Wonderbolts. (Of course, this argument point doesn't matter because we, the audience, saw them in the pilot, and RD's costume only has to make sense to us, but still... it's something to go on.).



No she wasn't. In the pilot, Twilight shouted "Don't listen to them" when the Shadowbolts were making their offer. And Twilight also mentioned how Rainbow Dash showed loyalty when talking about the elements of harmony to Nightmare Moon.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponify
[video=youtube;xsMgwPSxPgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsMgwPSxPgM[/video]

don't know if anyone saw this yet but it's an app that changes every single word on your browser to Brony meanings. so instead of everyone it will say ''everypony'' ect. it's pretty cool. i have it installed on opera and it feels kinda weird seeing these terms so often in sentences.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Maybe rainbow dash in the halloween episode was covertly breaking the 4th wall?

Conker don't be hard on yourself, making a rainbow dash sculpture has got to be just be a utter pain in the ass.


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Conker don't be hard on yourself, making a rainbow dash sculpture has got to be just be a utter pain in the ass.


Thanks. The good news is making her was quite the learning experience. I'd still like to do the others at some point, but I'll need more clay. I have just enough to maybe do Spike, so I might try that if I can think of a nice pose for him.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe rainbow dash in the halloween episode was covertly breaking the 4th wall?



How?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The characters' costumes were character devices.  In Twilight Sparkle's, Rainbow Dash's, and Pinkie Pie's cases, their costumes were plot devices as well.  Twilight's broke the ice with Luna, one she'd easily recognize, as well as fitting in with Twilight's character.  Pinkie's was essential to explain in a second that being scared can be fun.  Even though none of the characters (except maybe Twilight) would recognize RD's costume, it fits perfectly with the need to show her as the prankster.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> Ponify
> [video=youtube;xsMgwPSxPgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsMgwPSxPgM[/video]
> 
> don't know if anyone saw this yet but it's an app that changes every single word on your browser to Brony meanings. so instead of everypony it will say ''everypony'' ect. it's pretty cool. i have it installed on opera and it feels kinda weird seeing these terms so often in sentences.



WHY THE HELL IS THIS ON MY BROWSER RIGHT NOW?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone know if Luna is going to show up in other episodes from now on?

That would be mind shattering awesome if the mane six became the mane seven.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> WHY THE HELL IS THIS ON MY BROWSER RIGHT NOW?



Does it apply for Safari? I want this on my iPad.

EDIT:
Damn it, I can't do it on my iPad.
But I can do it on Firefox, and I already installed it.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm being pulled into the brony again... must... resist....
God damn it, Fluttershy!  Stop being so damn cute!


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Resistance is futile, lunar_helix, and you know. Obey your instincts!


----------



## cad (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> Ponify
> [video=youtube;xsMgwPSxPgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsMgwPSxPgM[/video]
> 
> don't know if anyone saw this yet but it's an app that changes every single word on your browser to Brony meanings. so instead of everyone it will say ''everypony'' ect. it's pretty cool. i have it installed on opera and it feels kinda weird seeing these terms so often in sentences.


Apparently it doesn't want to work with Firefox version 8...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> People still wear shirts that say 'FBI: Female Body Inspector'



Every single person I've seen wearing that shirt was at least 300 pounds :V


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> I'm being pulled into the brony again... must... resist....
> God damn it, Fluttershy!  Stop being so damn cute!


Um, well, you see, she just can't help it.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Um, well, you see, she just can't help it.


OH GOD DAMNIT.  ;A;


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i will make you cry!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCaVaxlnHa0


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't get why people upload those few seconds long clips to youtube. Seems pointless.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> OH GOD DAMNIT.  ;A;


Once you join the herd, you can never leave.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't get why people upload those few seconds long clips to youtube. Seems pointless.


To use as funny remarks in forums in the place of emoticons.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7zHARLUs0


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sooo... I caught up on all episodes there are and I think I can get to a real conclusion on this shit. (and not just a "OMG, I'M A BRONY!" comment.)

 First up the show has great characters, plot animation and so one but I have the feeling all of you are already aware of that so theres no real point at going into detail with that.

My favorite episode: Lesson Zero, animation quality is especially good at this one. Also what I like about the plot is that twilight insanity thing (aside from that I laughed my ass off.). Twilight was never a really interesting character to me before this. It wasn't clearly defined what she was all about like the other characters are. 

My favorite character: Rainbow Dash. Just because she's 20% cooler than the other characters. Srsly no real reasoning behind this. It's just sympathy.

 I am very well aware that intended demographic of the show are kids but If you look at the older Mlp's they are just shit, aren't they? It's a big step from the older episodes to Fim but it's still a kids show (and you can see that really clearly.)

 To me It's just a big pile of fun with some insanity poured over it and that's almost exactly what I like.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OH, I GIVE IN!


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It is my honor to tell you both:
WELCOME TO THE HERD!
Have a nice time!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't get why people upload those few seconds long clips to youtube. Seems pointless.



I love them. It's just what a need when I'm going through pony withdrawal and just want a quick concentrated dose of pony
Seriously it's like crack :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I love them. It's just what a need when I'm going through pony withdrawal and just want a quick concentrated dose of pony
> Seriously it's like crack :V



No ":V" needed. I do the same damn thing. I'll watch like 50 2 second clips a night. It's crazy.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't get why people upload those few seconds long clips to youtube. Seems pointless.


To make hilarious, out-of-context jokes. According to the comment section of some of the videos anyway. :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kirbizard said:


> To make hilarious, out-of-context jokes. According to the comment section of some of the videos anyway. :V


SCARY BUTT FUN :V


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The butt fun has been doubled!


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i hate pony trolls. if you watch pony vids long enough, sooner or later you'll end up in the wrong section of youtube and end up on things like this:
(would not recommend watching that if you want to sleep tonight.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWyQlryTt-0


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wish I had a photobucket of Pony captioned pictures. I lacks them for Internet mayhem.

Also, I'm so sculpting Spike soon. How should I pose him? I was thinking with his arms crossed and lookin all smug, but if anyone else has something better lemme hear it. I need to think of poses before I make, which is a problem for the other five.


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I wish I had a photobucket of Pony captioned pictures. I lacks them for Internet mayhem.
> 
> Also, I'm so sculpting Spike soon. How should I pose him? I was thinking with his arms crossed and lookin all smug, but if anyone else has something better lemme hear it. I need to think of poses before I make, which is a problem for the other five.



Give him his mustache.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And then pose him to twirl his moustache. :3


----------



## Lunar (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I seem to recall someone talking about the possibility of there being a South Park episode with ponies, probably called "My Little Brony" or something like that.


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ghilliefox said:


> Give him his mustache.


As much as I love that episode, I don't want to immortalize it in clay


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lunar_helix said:


> I seem to recall someone talking about the possibility of there being a South Park episode with ponies, probably called "My Little Brony" or something like that.



If you were to frequent Equestria Daily, you would see this in the 'Nightly Roundup' a couple nights ago. Not me though, I don't spend that much attention on ponies. :V

Anyways, it's a presumed hoax. The place this info was seen, considering it had it out while South Park's actual television station does not, it's very much likely a hoax. It'd be pretty cool if it wasn't, though. They would probably mock bronies and brony-haters alike, but they're smarter than to mock the cartoon itself. Those guys like musical theater themselves, and MLP's musical numbers are no disappointment. Southpark dissing MLP would be the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> If you were to frequent Equestria Daily, you would see this in the 'Nightly Roundup' a couple nights ago. Not me though, I don't spend that much attention on ponies. :V
> 
> Anyways, it's a presumed hoax. The place this info was seen, considering it had it out while South Park's actual television station does not, it's very much likely a hoax. It'd be pretty cool if it wasn't, though. They would probably mock bronies and brony-haters alike, but they're smarter than to mock the cartoon itself. Those guys like musical theater themselves, and MLP's musical numbers are no disappointment. Southpark dissing MLP would be the pot calling the kettle black.



Relevant


----------



## Alstor (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> Ponify
> [video=youtube;xsMgwPSxPgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsMgwPSxPgM[/video]
> 
> 
> ...


I love you for this.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

think that's bad there's way worse videos then that on that part of Youtube (I spend most of my time there =))


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> I love you for this.



And the best part is seeing self-proclaimed non-bronies "using" our slang.


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> If you were to frequent Equestria Daily, you would see this in the 'Nightly Roundup' a couple nights ago. Not me though, I don't spend that much attention on ponies. :V
> 
> Anyways, it's a presumed hoax. The place this info was seen, considering it had it out while South Park's actual television station does not, it's very much likely a hoax. It'd be pretty cool if it wasn't, though. They would probably mock bronies and brony-haters alike, but they're smarter than to mock the cartoon itself. Those guys like musical theater themselves, and MLP's musical numbers are no disappointment. Southpark dissing MLP would be the pot calling the kettle black.


Most South Park episodes are written and produced in six days, the week prior to their airing. I can't conceivably see any show getting word of a future episode when most of the time, they are just starting work on the episode. 

But yeah, Stone and Parker know their musical theater. Shit, _The Book of Mormon_ won nine Tony's


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's not going to happen, but I would like it if South Park only had a little tidbit of My Little Pony in it. Such as a father watching it early in the episode, freak out getting caught watching it, episode goes on completely forgetting about the whole incident, then at the end he returns to watching MLP.

You know, something subtle instead of dedicating an entire episode to it.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i will make you cry!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCaVaxlnHa0



 they should make a deadpool version one like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7S0syd9qnw&list=FLRR8QV51gGXRwKsEKFfd2IQ&index=11&feature=plpp_video


----------



## cad (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My pony tees from Welovefine got picked up today! Love them. AND, as a bonus, I got the MLP steampunk design they had in poster format!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My fucking roommate raped my wallet with the electric bill :'(
I wanted a pony tshirt fucker.

Also damn,
http://swaetshrit.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Final-Episode-264679428


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also damn,
> http://swaetshrit.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Final-Episode-264679428


WHY? WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?!
;~;


----------



## cad (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If that actually would happen in the end, I would cry. A lot.


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also damn,
> http://swaetshrit.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Final-Episode-264679428


I luled because that idea is "old" and has been applied to a few other cartoons.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I luled because that idea is "old" and has been applied to a few other cartoons.



With the very same dialogue, only replacing a few key terms.
I once saw this with Foster's.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I once saw this with Foster's.


Well it _is_ a direct reference to that comic. Just look at link in the description and Granny Pie. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Which in turn is a reference to another thing.
I find the Foster's one to be overall more depressing (probably because of that series' very premise and the way it toys with it).


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Which in turn is a reference to another thing.
> I find the Foster's one to be overall more depressing (probably because of that series' very premise and the way it toys with it).



There's something about kid's shows being disturbing/depressing to those old enough to understand them. It happens a lot if you think about it too much.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also damn,
> http://swaetshrit.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Final-Episode-264679428


FUCK. Now I cry man tears. 

And since we mentioned south park and ponies, I give you this totally wrong video.

And 17 minutes of win!

Edit: Needs more Leekspin!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> If that actually would happen in the end, I would cry. A lot.


I'd probably have to talk a day off from school until I got myself together ;~;


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd probably have to talk a day off from school until I got myself together ;~;



Same here. Jesus, those, comics, were just, just...wow. They really made me think. I don`t like that. :V


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd probably have to talk a day off from school until I got myself together ;~;


Then you are a pussy.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sad comic was sad. But at the same time very deep and touching. I don`t know if I was happy or sad, but it made me want to cry either way...


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also damn,
> http://swaetshrit.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Final-Episode-264679428



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTZoghz9dk0 mfw


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also damn,
> http://swaetshrit.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Final-Episode-264679428


I don't get it. :\


Does that make me heartless?


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I don't get it. :\
> 
> 
> Does that make me heartless?


Pinkie Pie is autistic and is imagining everything :3


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Pinkie Pie is autistic and is imagining everything :3



This is actually an adaptation of a comic done a few years back about Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends 
that comic was better, I thought

Edit: oh good they linked the original in the description, yay


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't remember how I stumbled across this.

http://trotsworth.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d3fgfb2

Oh, and check out the rest of the gallery.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

very distubed because of this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vRvolV3pg8
kinda glad someone finally took a chance though 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im_5QdHp04E


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shouldn't the new episode have come out yet?


----------



## Alstor (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Shouldn't the new episode have come out yet?


This week was a repeat. Next week is the new episode.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> This week was a repeat. Next week is the new episode.



At this rate episode 1 of season 3 will come out a few weeks after season 2 ends.
And I'm rather ok with this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> This week was a repeat. Next week is the new episode.


*darth vader voice*
NNOOOOO-
Oh wait, Hakar's right, there won't be a break inbetween the seasons.  Woot!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They do try to stagger the episodes so that is covers almost an entire year. So far I know about the general synopsis of episodes 5,6, and 7.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> very distubed because of this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vRvolV3pg8
> kinda glad someone finally took a chance though



You could have told us it was NSFW....

MFW....

Lesbian pony porn needs to get out of my fandom....


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> You could have told us it was NSFW....
> 
> MFW....
> 
> _*All*_ pony porn needs to get out of my fandom....



I believe I have substantially augmented the quality of your post my dear chap.


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My sculpture didn't show up on the latest EQD Custom Pony Compilatoin post :[ I didn't quite expect it to, but I'm still disappointed. Hopefully my next one will be better.


----------



## Jon1128 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

don't hate the people that make it but really tired of all the pony porn everywhere


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So my friend pointed out that Pinkie Pie hasn't had one song yet this season. This makes me a sad pony.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I read Cupcakes. It needed to be done. 

I... actually liked it more than I thought I would, at least up until near the end. Then it just got way too silly. 

Fortunately there was a superdepressing alternate ending that fixed this. Manly tears were shed. :v


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I read Cupcakes. It needed to be done.
> 
> I... actually liked it more than I thought I would, at least up until near the end. Then it just got way too silly.
> 
> Fortunately there was a superdepressing alternate ending that fixed this. Manly tears were shed. :v



i'll never read it, i've watched the fan animation of it but will never read it


----------



## cad (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

waitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwait

what fan-animation?


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

warning: following videos are highly graphic and contains spoilers for the fanfic cupcakes (nsfw maybe)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Ukmden_BU
one with voices, not that great

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxfz8-ZmRu4
this one is better but no voices

edit: there are also some good doctor hooves youtube voice stories, i'll upload em if ya want


----------



## cad (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ehh, they were okay. Nothing spectacular.

Then again, MLP certainly is of no high priority of well-made animations of Pinkie Pie killing Rainbow Dash, like, at all. =P


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

LMAO
http://christwire.org/2011/10/scandalous-my-little-pony-wants-to-turn-your-men-into-women/
"He is called Rainbow Dash because when he sodomizes you he ejects the rainbow homogay agenda with each breath, pressuring you to join his illegitemate lifestyle."
This is gold <3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I invoke Poe's law.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Fluttershy is Jesus in disguise."
...but isn't Jesus a man? :V


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> LMAO
> http://christwire.org/2011/10/scandalous-my-little-pony-wants-to-turn-your-men-into-women/
> "He is called Rainbow Dash because when he sodomizes you he ejects the rainbow homogay agenda with each breath, pressuring you to join his illegitemate lifestyle."
> This is gold <3



I hope this is not trolling. Because it inspires the desire of trolling them really hard. Oh, the heated debates we could have!


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> LMAO
> http://christwire.org/2011/10/scandalous-my-little-pony-wants-to-turn-your-men-into-women/
> "He is called Rainbow Dash because when he sodomizes you he ejects the rainbow homogay agenda with each breath, pressuring you to join his illegitemate lifestyle."
> This is gold <3



I call parasprite, based on the author's name and other articles, and the first poster's username, as well as the site in general being identical to Landover Baptist with a Christian Science Monitor motif and more subtle cues rather than a blatant disclaimer.  (For starters, look at their sponsors.)


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Christwire lol. 

No, it's not legit. Still kind of funny.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Christwire lol.
> 
> No, it's not legit. Still kind of funny.



That was awesome! It's obviously not legit. And it isn't that hard to see that the person who wrote that article is a pony fan themselves; you don't usually use wordings like "not my favourite pony" (implying there's a favourite) to a show you dislike.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> That was awesome! It's obviously not legit. And it isn't that hard to see that the person who wrote that article is a pony fan themselves; you don't usually use wordings like "not my favourite pony" (implying there's a favourite) to a show you dislike.


It's obvious their favorite pony is fluttershy.


*edit*
Moot's banned ponies, this it's-
[YT]RLkc1huIBCo[/YT]


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's obvious their favorite pony is fluttershy.



She IS pony Jesus.

I think Pinkie Pie is their favourite, it's just that Fluttershy's Jesus-status is truth.

EDIT:


			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> Moot's banned ponies



Probably won't stick. Banning something for over-use is not usually an effective discouragement, and while it works in more civil places, this is 4chan... I can only imagine this adding more motivation to the pony activity.

On the other hand, who cares? 4chan allows things far far worse than ponies, so a "this place is fucking dumb" realization seems natural.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wait, did he re-ban, or is this just really old news? 


Also: I HAVE RECEIVED MY PONY SHIRTS IN THE MAIL. PICTURES WILL BE MADE AVAILABLE ONCE I'M DONE WATCHING THIS MOVIE I'M WATCHING.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I`m actually glad he banned ponies from 4Chan. Maybe now people will realize what a shithole that site is.


----------



## Conker (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I
> Moot's banned ponies, this it's-


http://cdn3.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/102/344/original/1298787074140.png?1298787241


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://cdn3.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/102/344/original/1298787074140.png?1298787241


That would be awesome if bronies just clusterfucked the whole site with ponies.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://cdn3.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/102/344/original/1298787074140.png?1298787241



MODS ARE PONIES
POST SLEEP


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> MODS ARE PONIES
> POST SLEEP


Mods are ponies?
I love this world and everything in it.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Mods are ponies?
> I love this world and everything in it.



http://images.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/10066378.jpg


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My wardrobe is now 20% cooler.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Broken link, Unsilenced.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Broken link, Unsilenced.



This link is more than broken. It is suicidally bent on pure self destruction.

EDIT: It appears to have unfucked itself. Try again.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I want the Fluttershy one


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my, both fit so well. Now you can bring your own reaction pictures and open your jacket whenever needed :V
Pretty cool, though, I wonder how much coolness Fluttershy adds.

Aleu: That, so much (broken "This" button).


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have that Fluttershy one. I love it so much.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just drew four ponies for guys on another forum. I have another six lined up... 

I love my life right now.


----------



## cad (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> My wardrobe is now 20% cooler.


Ooooh, I really like the first one. Almost makes me wanna get one, myself.



ArielMT said:


> http://images.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/10066378.jpg


[yt]V3YMRp36Ad8[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> [yt]V3YMRp36Ad8[/yt]


Is it just me or is it weird that Twilight's mom looks strangely like Screwball?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or is it weird that Twilight's mom looks strangely like Screwball?



It's just you.  Twilight Sparkle's mom is Twilight from G1 given a G4 makeover, including the triple-mark motif instead of the nine stars she had in the previous series.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDY5YpLqyphttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDY5YpLqypk
samurai applejack

and applejack is winning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axf9_BD8JHs (oh god, it loops)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> It's just you.  Twilight Sparkle's mom is Twilight from G1 given a G4 makeover, including the triple-mark motif instead of the nine stars she had in the previous series.


I never watched G1/G2/G3.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I never watched G1/G2/G3.



Oh god. You've just given me a horrifying vision: _MLP Hipsters_
"I watched My Little Pony _before_ FIM"


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Oh god. You've just given me a horrifying vision: _MLP Hipsters_
> "I watched My Little Pony _before_ FIM"



Oh my god, you _did_ didn't you? D:


oh Aden...


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Oh god. You've just given me a horrifying vision: _MLP Hipsters_
> "I watched My Little Pony _before_ FIM"



Unless they're a girl, the correct response is: "haha... Wow."
It's a tale of woe, not bragging rights.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Oh god. You've just given me a horrifying vision: _MLP Hipsters_
> "I watched My Little Pony _before_ FIM"



Actually, I watched the old MLP when I was 5 and tried to watch it again. It's mediocre-to-bad with a few nice fantasy bits, but overall is not worth it (and the animation is so 80's).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Unless they're a girl, the correct response is: "haha... Wow."
> It's a tale of woe, not bragging rights.


I read someone's journal who was saying they grew up on My Little Pony in the 80's, and they loved it, but they HATED FiM
I was like O__O Are you retarded?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I read someone's journal who was saying they grew up on My Little Pony in the 80's, and they loved it, but they HATED FiM
> I was like O__O Are you retarded?



Did he/she give reasons? Link?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Did he/she give reasons? Link?


I don't remember who wrote it because I instantly ragedeleted it because I was facepalming so hard


----------



## Conker (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> My wardrobe is now 20% cooler.


I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Unless they're a girl, the correct response is: "haha... Wow."
> It's a tale of woe, not bragging rights.



Or a test of strength and fortitude.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Actually, I watched the old MLP when I was 5 and tried to watch it again. It's mediocre-to-bad with a few nice fantasy bits, but overall is not worth it (and the animation is so 80's).



The animation is low-budget quality even for being an '80s cartoon.  But that's only one of the pre-G4 saga's faults.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I don't remember who wrote it because I instantly ragedeleted it because I was facepalming so hard



Need to track them down and shiv them. With friendship.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Need to track them down and shiv them. With friendship.


I tried but I didn't feel like sorting through all the 276 people I'm watching
(yeah, I have a problem...)


----------



## Conker (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]AbtCTbSWTk[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AbtCTbSWTk&feature=channel_video_title

So. Much. Win.

Also, my bro, who is a pretty fucking awesome artist, has started drawing a Apple Jack computer wallpaper. I look forward to its completion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> [yt]AbtCTbSWTk[/yt]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AbtCTbSWTk&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> So. Much. Win.
> ...


Does your brother have a DA or that?


----------



## Conker (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does your brother have a DA or that?


No. I told him to make one when he finishes with the picture. ALso, that video doesn't want to show up, maybe I did the yt thing wrong :[ It's really funny though. Best version of Cupcakes ever.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Did he/she give reasons? Link?



Probably the same as all hipsters; Because it's too popular now.

And yeah, I've met people like this too.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this went through my head when i saw discord dancing on twilights head


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> this went through my head when i saw discord dancing on twilights head



Dind't Craig McCracken work in _Dexter's Lab_ also? I wouldn't be surprised if Lauren's presence influenced the animators unkowingly. It may very well not be a reference, though, since I've seen it in other cartoons.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> this went through my head when i saw discord dancing on twilights head


I saw that and thought of Discord dancing on Twilight's head


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> this went through my head when i saw discord dancing on twilights head


Dexter's lab was some good shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In case you've been under a rock they've been selling mini pony figures-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/official-blind-bag-pony-names.html
Lyra is actually heartstring.
Oh dear, the number of names we've been wrong about.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In case you've been under a rock they've been selling mini pony figures-
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/official-blind-bag-pony-names.html
> Lyra is actually heartstring.
> Oh dear, the number of names we've been wrong about.


Did they do that on purpose? Just to annoy everyone who has been using those names? :v

Anyways, those pictures on the cards are just re-coloured Twilight, Rarity and Pinkie.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck year new desktop wallpaper. http://www.wallchan.com/images/sandbox/43068-twilight-enters-limbo-by-meandmypie.jpg


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Did they do that on purpose? Just to annoy everyone who has been using those names? :v
> 
> Anyways, those pictures on the cards are just re-coloured Twilight, Rarity and Pinkie.


 
Legal reasons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mojotech said:


> Legal reasons.


But that raises another question, what sort of legal trouble could they have gotten into?


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hasbro can't claim copyright to any fan-originated material.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And then the fans can sue.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> And then the fans can sue.



You really think any fans would sue if Hasbro was awesome enough to use our fannon names?
And how could they even prove who specifically gave them the names in the first place?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> You really think any fans would sue if Hasbro was awesome enough to use our fannon names?


You've made your point.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But that raises another question, what sort of legal trouble could they have gotten into?



Legal costs and time, basically.  Even if they'd win or settle every legal challenge, they'd still have to pay for it.

Also, this falls more under trademark law than it does copyright; they're not the same thing.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In case you've been under a rock they've been selling mini pony figures-
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/official-blind-bag-pony-names.html
> Lyra is actually heartstring.
> Oh dear, the number of names we've been wrong about.



I love the little reassurance: "KEEP USING THE FANON NAME!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got the go ahead to make my mlp project!

As Twilight Sparkle would say, "YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!"
This is the first time I've made a interactive e-magazine, but I'm stoked!
Need to have the entire interactive slideshow done by friday?
Challenge accepted.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Lyra is actually heartstring.
> Oh dear, the number of names we've been wrong about.



Heartstring is Lyra's surname. Problem solved.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I`m honestly fine with the new names for them. My only problems are that:

1. The Berry Punch/Berryshine toy is a pegasus. BP is supposed to be an Earth Pony.
2. Carrot Top`s new name. Golden Harvest. Just, I dunno, I just don`t like it that much.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still using the Fanon names, they're just catchier. Plus, they aren't represented by dodgy recolours. :V


----------



## cad (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think Heartstrings is a perfect last name for Lyra. It just fits so damn well.
Berryshine sounds fine, though it sounds kind of silly. It does fit Berry's character, though
Golden Harvest sounds rather dull, and Noteworthy is just plain stupid sounding.

Not really that great, but not worth going all Rarity over, either. 'S cool that they're making blindbags out of actual background characters as opposed to all those dumb brushable re-colours that has really nothing to do with the show.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> I think Heartstrings is a perfect last name for Lyra. It just fits so damn well.
> Berryshine sounds fine, though it sounds kind of silly. It does fit Berry's character, though
> Golden Harvest sounds rather dull, and Noteworthy is just plain stupid sounding.
> 
> Not really that great, but not worth going all Rarity over, either. 'S cool that they're making blindbags out of actual background characters as opposed to all those dumb brushable re-colours that has really nothing to do with the show.



Yeah I suppose, at least they're trying


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> and Noteworthy is just plain stupid sounding..



I guess you could say it's 
*puts on sunglasses*
not very noteworthy

YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Berryshine sounds fine, though it sounds kind of silly. It does fit Berry's character, though
> Golden Harvest sounds rather dull, and Noteworthy is just plain stupid sounding.



Golden Harvest IS dull.
I do like Noteworthy, but I don't think it fits in with the pony. It would do better with a composer rather than a musician.
As for Berryshine, neh, someone mentioned that it's similar to Moonshine.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> As for Berryshine, neh, someone mentioned that it's similar to Moonshine.



I think that was intentional. Fans always depict her as a wino.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I think that was intentional. Fans always depict her as a wino.


I see what hasbro did there.


----------



## cad (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bronies in the Wall Street Journal!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What the hell Hasbro?
Hasbro brought back baby ponies toys.
The only bright side is they're not as horrible as the old ones, they're still horrible though.
And is it just me or does the big macintosh blind bag thing make him look like a fillie?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What the hell Hasbro?
> Hasbro brought back baby ponies toys.
> The only bright side is they're not as horrible as the old ones, they're still horrible though.
> And is it just me or does the big macintosh blind bag thing make him look like a fillie?



I've been seeing baby ponies in stores for months now ... basically they've been here for as long as the actual MLP toys. They creep me right the fuck out.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Bronies in the Wall Street Journal!



The comments section is a gold mine of stupid, and I'm not even talking about the "MLP is gay hurhur" ones.

To summarize one, "back in my day, college age men invented things to become billionaires, and/or were Rambo!" (sure it sounds like I'm exaggerating, but that's actually exactly the implications he was presenting.) What world do some of these people live in? Because it sounds more magical than Equestria.


----------



## Flippy (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Bronies in the Wall Street Journal!



..wow. I feel like I should go pick up a copy since I am still in disbelief.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*drinking coffee*
*PFFT!*
I just realized in season 1 episode 17 while sweetie bell was screaming in the background while trying to catch the chickens it sounded like she said, "get over here asshole".
Around 12:16


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy crap it does!
But to be fair, trying to catch a frightened chicken can be very frustrating.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Holy crap it does!
> But to be fair, trying to catch a frightened chicken can be very frustrating.


Bloopers are magic.

And yes trying to catch a chicken is hard.



I just had the most wonderful thought, so long as hasbro exists so will my little pony!


----------



## YondaimeYang (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

... Now I'm scared to try to start watching it... I used to think all of my friends on Facebook with all of the pony avatars were crazy, but now, it seems that this isn't an isolate incident... Should I do it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



YondaimeYang said:


> ... Now I'm scared to try to start watching it... I used to think all of my friends on Facebook with all of the pony avatars were crazy, but now, it seems that this isn't an isolate incident... Should I do it?


Five episode challenge, bet you can't watch five episodes without liking it.
If you do try watching it make sure to post what you think of it :3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



YondaimeYang said:


> ... Now I'm scared to try to start watching it... I used to think all of my friends on Facebook with all of the pony avatars were crazy, but now, it seems that this isn't an isolate incident... Should I do it?


Definitely!

And I second the 5 Episode challenge. The first two just don't seem to grab anyone.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My favorite toy ponies so far are the McDonalds ponies. I have the whole set, and I think they look very close to the characters on the show, but their cutie marks are single color, which is a shame.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I`m watching the new episode. Loving it so far.


----------



## cad (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cutest episode aired thus far, imo.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, so this episode proved a lot of things.



Spoiler: EP5 Spoilers



1. Rarity has parents. :V
2. Sweetie Belle usually lives with her parents but stays with her sister occasionally.
3. Dinky and Seaform are sisters. That means Derpy has two daughters.
4. Applebloom is probably going through puberty or something. Hence the voice change. Or voice actress change. Whatever.
5. Carrot Top and Noi are sisters.
6. Berry Punch has a sister.
7. Berry Punch is very agile for a drunk.
8. Rarity is either Jewish or just comes from a Jewish family.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hnnnggg... it's a Rarity episode! Mus. Watch. Now!


----------



## Jon1128 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

seems like this epi could kill the Derpy/Dinky relationship or at least the family realtionship
(still lookin but can't seem to find anything on the purple pony that Dinky is with)


----------



## cad (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]ZS570BT_S0Y[/yt]
For anypony who missed the episode.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Definitely!
> 
> And I second the 5 Episode challenge. The first two just don't seem to grab anyone.



I recommend the "watch every episode" challenge. It will make you a fan, even if you don't like it, because you'll have already watched every episode. Win-win?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> [yt]ZS570BT_S0Y[/yt]
> For anypony who missed the episode.



Haha, that was a sweet episode. But I'm pretty sure it wouldn't work in a series with less developped and likeable characters. More proof of how well-made the show is.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> For anypony who missed the episode.



FUK YA thanks for the link.

Ok:
TIL that the Apple family probably make wine but being country folk are probably bootlegging.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought today's episode was pretty cute, but not one of my favorites. I do like Rarity episodes though, so it was enjoyable for that alone. Damn, Rarity really does have some OCD though. 

As soon as I saw the grapes, I thought "they are makin wine!" but then it was just grapejuice :[ 

Sweetiebell was a tad annoying through some of this, which probably hurt the episode for me. Never been a fan of the CMC afterall.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Okay, so this episode proved a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed all this and alot of it blew me away.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"You could have just asked." 

WHAT THE TITS


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> "You could have just asked."
> 
> WHAT THE TITS


Whatcha talkin about willis Unsilenced?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whatcha talkin about willis Unsilenced?



The fucking sheep. 

They herd the sheep into the corral and one of the sheep says "You could have just asked..." and then Applejack is just like "FUCK YOU BITCH!" and slams the gate in its face.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The fucking sheep.
> 
> They herd the sheep into the corral and one of the sheep says "You could have just asked..." and then Applejack is just like "FUCK YOU BITCH!" and slams the gate in its face.


...I just realized that.
If the ponies coral them, does that mean some sort of slavery between species exist?


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Spoiler: EP5 Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Dinky and Seaform are sisters. That means Derpy has two daughters.


Or Dinky's father has two daughters. They don't have to be both Derpy's.

I love how the fanon writers desperately try to bridge holes every time a new episode airs. :V


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kirbizard said:


> Or Dinky's father has two daughters. They don't have to be both Derpy's.
> 
> I love how the fanon writers desperately try to bridge holes every time a new episode airs. :V


I hate how the fanon writers end up becoming annoyed when the actual show ruins their shitty fanfics. 

Moar reasons why I refuse to touch fanfiction.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...I just realized that.
> If the ponies coral them, does that mean some sort of slavery between species exist?


Not to mention the discrimination against mules that was shown in episode four.

_How do I know this stuff?_


----------



## Flippy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...I just realized that.
> If the ponies coral them, does that mean some sort of slavery between species exist?


I guess so. Different species seem to have different standings in the ponyverse.  I guess it's sorta just an extension of how humans would deal with typical farm animals such. I think the cows had some commentary last season as well when Applejack helped herd them.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> Not to mention the discrimination against mules that was shown in episode four.
> 
> _How do I know this stuff?_


Man, I know what you're talking about. I've seen each episode once, but I retain so much of each episode that I can name almost all of them and what order they go in. It's fucking insane. My brother will talk about an episode, and I'll be like "oh yeah, that's episode 6!" and he'll look at me all confused and shit.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> I guess so. Different species seem to have different standings in the ponyverse.  I guess it's sorta just an extension of how humans would deal with typical farm animals such. I think the cows had some commentary last season as well when Applejack helped herd them.



I see it more as a system based on natural instinct. The sheep, like the cows, have _some_ sentience, but require the same type of organization that humans use to manage them, or else they would be in danger of being wiped out on their own (at the same time, milk is given from cows and wool given from sheep). This is just a guess, of course.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*Double Post*


----------



## Flippy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Driftwood said:


> I see it more as a system based on natural instinct. The sheep, like the cows, have _some_ sentience, but require the same type of organization that humans use to manage them, or else they would be in danger of being wiped out on their own (at the same time, milk is given from cows and wool given from sheep). This is just a guess, of course.


Symbiotic relationship at work....finally thought of what it was called. Go go science class data from back in the day.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Symbiotic relationship at work....finally thought of what it was called. Go go science class data from back in the day.



Yes, that's it! I couldn't think of what it was called. Go, go, um, something, something... eh. Stupid study hall.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

eh that last episode was okay. but yeah fanfiction writers are probably pissed off by this episode


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> eh that last episode was okay. but yeah fanfiction writers are probably pissed off by this episode


Cause of all the new information we've learned?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...I just realized that.
> If the ponies coral them, does that mean some sort of slavery between species exist?



Not only that, Applejack mentions the apples they can't sell are used to feed the pigs.
"This isn't fit for pony consumption, so you guys can have it."


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Cause of all the new information we've learned?



Of course. With every new bit of information, a million shitty fanfics become non-canon.

Also, I'm not noticing this voice change in Applebloom. I'm seeing it more with Sweetie Belle. Her voice is cracking less and IT'S PISSING ME OFF. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Double Post, I suck, etc.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This episode was so cute I just... *cries*
And sweetie belle scooting on the floor X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> This episode was so cute I just... *cries*
> And sweetie belle scooting on the floor X3


Think about it for a second, Rarity got muddy just to prove she's a good sister.
I didn't see that coming honestly.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Not only that, Applejack mentions the apples they can't sell are used to feed the pigs.
> "This isn't fit for pony consumption, so you guys can have it."



There was an article I read that basically analyzed pony society and determined that they must have a ridged caste system in place. Explains so much. 

It was pretty awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> There was an article I read that basically analyzed pony society and determined that they must have a ridged caste system in place. Explains so much.
> 
> It was pretty awesome.


What I want to know is do they use money?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Think about it for a second, Rarity got muddy just to prove she's a good sister.
> I didn't see that coming honestly.


dammit stop making me think about it again
*cries more*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> dammit stop making me think about it again
> *cries more*


She loved her sister so much that she got covered horn to hoof in mud.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I suppose after Lesson Zero, they don't even need Twilight to dictate a letter to Princess Celestia at the end anymore.  So they cut down on studio budget this episode by only having four voice actors.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lobar said:


> So I suppose after Lesson Zero, they don't even need Twilight to dictate a letter to Princess Celestia at the end anymore.  So they cut down on studio budget this episode by only having four voice actors.


I kinda like every once in a while having a more personal episode with only a few characters


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I kinda like every once in a while having a more personal episode with only a few characters


Me to, unless it's about Fluttershy. She doesn't deserve personal episodes for being so annoying.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I kinda like every once in a while having a more personal episode with only a few characters


Character development is always good for a series.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/friendship-is-magic-dvd-pre-orders-on.htmlhttp://www.amazon.com/My-Little-Pon...1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1320628774&sr=1-1
Omg omg omg!
They're taking pre-orders for the dvd!
MUST BUY!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/friendship-is-magic-dvd-pre-orders-on.htmlhttp://www.amazon.com/My-Little-Pon...1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1320628774&sr=1-1
> Omg omg omg!
> They're taking pre-orders for the dvd!
> MUST BUY!



Product Details

    * Format: Animated, Color, DVD, NTSC
    * Language: English
    * Number of discs: 1
    * Studio: Shout Factory/Vivendi Visual
    * DVD Release Date: February 28, 2012
    * Run Time: 110 minutes

WHAT???  The season is at least four discs and ten hours long!  This can't be it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Product Details
> 
> * Format: Animated, Color, DVD, NTSC
> * Language: English
> ...


Well I doubt they'll sell the entire season on one dvd, it's probably going to be several discs.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well I doubt they'll sell the entire season on one dvd, it's probably going to be several discs.



It would make the most sense to do it in a multi-disc set.  The anime fandom is the only one I know of that releases TV seasons in four-to-six single disc increments.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> It would make the most sense to do it in a multi-disc set.  The anime fandom is the only one I know of that releases TV seasons in four-to-six single disc increments.


They might later on sell a box set.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They might later on sell a box set.


As bronies have suggested before, I TOTALLY want a box set that looks like the book in the pilot episode!
I WOULD PAY ALL MY MONEY


----------



## Aleu (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Me to, unless it's about Fluttershy. She doesn't deserve personal episodes for being so annoying.



Bitch, don't you be dissin' Fluttershy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> As bronies have suggested before, I TOTALLY want a box set that looks like the book in the pilot episode!
> I WOULD PAY ALL MY MONEY


If they did that then they'd sell a literal shit ton of dvds.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Bitch, don't you be dissin' Fluttershy.


Already did. Come at me bro


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Already did. Come at me bro


Hate detected, firing orbital friendship cannon.
9998 damage.

I just had a thought, even with the, "who's the best pony" arguments previously in this thread, this is probably the most tame mega thread on FaF ever.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just had a thought, even with the, "who's the best pony" arguments previously in this thread, this is probably the most tame mega thread on FaF ever.



Granted it is a discussion about magic talking ponies, friendship, and what not. It's not really destined to become violent.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the show has a positive effect on people. At least for me, anyway. Since I started watching the show in June, I've started swearing less, taking longer to get angry, I'm more apt to resolve something peacefully; I mean, I was like this years ago, but life's been pretty bad for a while, but this show (and the fandom) makes me feel better. Yay friendly, colorful ponies!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Driftwood said:


> I think the show has a positive effect on people. At least for me, anyway. Since I started watching the show in June, I've started swearing less, taking longer to get angry, I'm more apt to resolve something peacefully; I mean, I was like this years ago, but life's been pretty bad for a while, but this show (and the fandom) makes me feel better. Yay friendly, colorful ponies!


Just think, there's no way hasbro is ever going to stop making mlp.
The only way the franchise could die is if hasbro went bankrupt and hasbro has survived depressions, recessions and a ton of other things and it's still here.
So ten years from now mlp will still be here, 20 years from now it will, 30 years from now it will still be, 40 years it will still here, 50 still.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've been thinking about the "Brony phenomenon" since last night. There's just something a bit off about the whole thing.

Bronies. Bronies are fans of MLP:FiM. (I'm also a fan of the cartoon Avatar: The Last Airbender; is there a term for that fandom too? If there is, I haven't heard it.) I know how the term "Brony" came about, but what purpose does it actually serve? MLP:FiM is a great cartoon. Even people who dislike it will still acknowledge it's quality (if they've watched it). Bronies seem to be considered a strange phenomenon. Why is celebrating this one particular great cartoon deserving of a special title, and why is it regarded as a "phenomenon"?

From the Brony side, I can see the title as a sort of pride thing. They've worked past their own negative presumptions, enjoyed the show, and joined the herd. From the outside perspective, as far as I can tell, Bronies are regarded as "not being like normal people" (because they watch My Little Pony). This unreasoning is founded in silly presumptions, and I only see the "Brony" title creating a problematic 'perceived segregation' between the fans and others. So then arises a question closer to the heart of the issue: Why is 'adults watching My Little Pony' viewed negatively?

It feels like an obvious question, but the obvious answer is shit. "_Because it's titled 'My Little Pony'._" The fans don't like it because it's the same as all Hasbro's previous My Little Pony incarnations, fans like it because it's different (IE it's actually good). But there it is anyways, all these negative outside perceptions are due to association to past pony stuff. Adults who enjoy a good cartoon are not as weird a phenomenon as adults who enjoy MLP:FiM, because of it's fucking name.

If Friendship is Magic was the original My Little Pony, there were none before it, the dynamic of this whole issue would be completely different. It's just a bizarre thought to me. I hope these ramblings made some sense.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Heh... this turned up in today's comic:  http://www.sandraandwoo.com/


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just think, there's no way hasbro is ever going to stop making mlp.
> The only way the franchise could die is if hasbro went bankrupt and hasbro has survived depressions, recessions and a ton of other things and it's still here.
> So ten years from now mlp will still be here, 20 years from now it will, 30 years from now it will still be, 40 years it will still here, 50 still.



If the quality is as good as or better than Friendship is Magic, then that is a pleasant thought, indeed.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just think, there's no way hasbro is ever going to stop making mlp.
> The only way the franchise could die is if hasbro went bankrupt and hasbro has survived depressions, recessions and a ton of other things and it's still here.
> So ten years from now mlp will still be here, 20 years from now it will, 30 years from now it will still be, 40 years it will still here, 50 still.


I don't see the quality staying that high. The show and toy line will always be around, but that doesn't mean the show and toy line will remain good.

I'm way too cynical to assume they will, even with being a fan of this show.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What I want to know is do they use money?



Well, yeah. Applejack was about to charge Prince Blueblood for the food he "bought" before she saw that she had to offer it for free. They're called bits.



Conker said:


> Me to, unless it's about Fluttershy. She doesn't deserve personal episodes for being so annoying.


You motherfucker.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Me to, unless it's about Fluttershy. She doesn't deserve personal episodes for being so annoying.



Respect level for Conker has taken massive amounts of damage.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love a good Rarity episode.  

All this deep thought is contagious. Stay tuned for my up and coming in depth essay on the nature of Equestria and its regions, culture and rulership. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Well, yeah. Applejack was about to charge Prince Blueblood for the food he "bought" before she saw that she had to offer it for free. They're called bits.
> 
> 
> You motherfucker.


 Actually bits sounds like a plausible monetary currency.


Conker said:


> I don't see the quality staying that high. The show and toy line will always be around, but that doesn't mean the show and toy line will remain good.
> 
> I'm way too cynical to assume they will, even with being a fan of this show.


Once the dvds come out and they see how much money it prints I doubt they're going to anytime let it go.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Once the dvds come out and they see how much money it prints I doubt they're going to anytime let it go.



..And then they'll get Micheal Bay to direct a CG movie about the ponies!

Ugh.

But I think they know how well MLP is doing (they're just sucking at doing anything to make money from it...)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually *bits sounds like a plausible monetary currency*.



That's because it is real:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_(money)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> ..And then they'll get Micheal Bay to direct a CG movie about the ponies!
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> But I think they know how well MLP is doing (they're just sucking at doing anything to make money from it...)


I noticed that, even though it's popular they haven't really done anything to get money off it.
Maybe they should begin selling not just dvds and figures, but merchandise and such?
Official tshirts?
I dunno, how do you think they could get money out of it?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I don't see the quality staying that high. The show and toy line will always be around, but that doesn't mean the show and toy line will remain good.
> 
> I'm way too cynical to assume they will, even with being a fan of this show.



The super-deformed G3.5 era is proof of that.



CannonFodder said:


> I noticed that, even though it's popular they haven't really done anything to get money off it.
> Maybe they should begin selling not just dvds and figures, but merchandise and such?
> Official tshirts?
> I dunno, how do you think they could get money out of it?



Hasbro's goal with My Little Pony was to have the TV show essentially be a weekly commercial.  I imagine that the fact it's received as large and positive a reception as they wish the Transformers franchise did is still quite a shock to them, and they won't know what exactly to do about it while society has a "girlishness" phobia.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For the first time ever, I'm watching mlp on tv

anyone one seen episode 5 yet?


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I noticed that, even though it's popular they haven't really done anything to get money off it.
> Maybe they should begin selling not just dvds and figures, but merchandise and such?
> Official tshirts?
> I dunno, how do you think they could get money out of it?



For starters, show-accurate, detailed, epic pose, display 'figurines' (what's the correct word for these?). The kind of fan-oriented stuff you see comic book/tabletop gaming stores carrying. I don't know that it would be a huge, massive profitable venture, but considering 90% of the fan base has been clamoring for something like that, the profit would _at least_ be worth the effort.

Then there's dvds. They're going to start coming out now, it seems, but it feels like their MLP marketing campaign has been in a _Where's Waldo_ direction; the fans have to find all the merchandise themselves, and anything new is a big surprise. A little more effort makes more sense. In general, not just for Bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> The super-deformed G3.5 era is proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasbro's goal with My Little Pony was to have the TV show essentially be a weekly commercial.  I imagine that the fact it's received as large and positive a reception as they wish the Transformers franchise did is still quite a shock to them, and they won't know what exactly to do about it while society has a "girlishness" phobia.


Hopefully by season 3 they'll have figured out what to do with the show, I'm sure they're thinking of something.
They probably are in shock-
"Sir, we have amazing news! One of our franchises has skyrocketed popularity wise amount guys!"
"Finally Transformers has become popular again, you would think after three movies it would"
"Actually sir, it's my little pony"
"...wut?"

They probably are in the process of coming out with something like what Heimdel said.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's kind of scary.  I see MEN on FA who have MLP avatars.

Mah Wittle Ponie, so skinny and boney....


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



mike37 said:


> It's kind of scary.  I see MEN on FA who have MLP avatars.  Mah Wittle Ponie, so skinny and boney....


 God help me if you do what I think you are about to do.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> God help me if you do what I think you are about to do.



I'm not.  Calm down... take a deep breath...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well it's obvious they're going to sell the dvds, but does anyone know of any other products hasbro may sell down the line other than what they already offer.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They better start selling plushies. Fan made ones are expensive as hell.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Once the dvds come out and they see how much money it prints I doubt they're going to anytime let it go.


Have we actually got serious confirmation that they plan on releasing the entire show on DVD anytime soon? I'm with everyone, I'd buy a DVD box set with all the episodes spread over three or four disks, but I am not buying individual disks with three or so episodes on them. That gets too expensive and is just fucking annoying, and that's probably why anime sales are always abysmal. It's just redundant and not productive.

Give me a god damned box set and I'll give you money, Hasbro >:[ 

But put bonus shit on or you won't get a penny. I can watch the episodes for free on Youtube, I can't get director commentary for free.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Have we actually got serious confirmation that they plan on releasing the entire show on DVD anytime soon? I'm with everyone, I'd buy a DVD box set with all the episodes spread over three or four disks, but I am not buying individual disks with three or so episodes on them. That gets too expensive and is just fucking annoying, and that's probably why anime sales are always abysmal. It's just redundant and not productive.
> 
> Give me a god damned box set and I'll give you money, Hasbro >:[
> 
> But put bonus shit on or you won't get a penny. I can watch the episodes for free on Youtube, I can't get director commentary for free.


We won't really know until the dvd comes out what it is on the dvd until it gets closer to the date.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this shirt is perfect for me

http://somepony.spreadshirt.com/twilight-lowers-your-selfesteem-A8166582/customize/color/1

cause it's fact lol. i guess becoming rich will be the only thing to save me now.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

à² _à²


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> http://somepony.spreadshirt.com/twilight-lowers-your-selfesteem-A8166582/customize/color/1



LOL!

Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since I can now afford buying a tshirt, which is better-
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=828
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=742


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is good.  SFW.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I would go with the freefall one, in black or blue.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is good.  SFW.


It took me a while before I realised it had a point to it...
It is good!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is good.  SFW.



Yes it is... but it takes too long, at least in my iPad.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We won't really know until the dvd comes out what it is on the dvd until it gets closer to the date.


You'd think Hasbro would have a better marketing group and would actually tell consumers when they planned on releasing shit. It kinda sucks that the fans have to just stumble upon items while they are in stores or browsing websites like Amazon.com :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> You'd think Hasbro would have a better marketing group and would actually tell consumers when they planned on releasing shit. It kinda sucks that the fans have to just stumble upon items while they are in stores or browsing websites like Amazon.com :\


Well there is some good news though, there is going to be some bonus stuff on the dvd, not sure what though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I dunno, how do you think they could get money out of it?



Fix Fluttershy's goddamn hair in the blind bags. Right now she's literally a recolored Rainbow Dash.

Also, big-ass plushies.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrpJ9R9TSac&list=FLSiLGCYiLdDpl8i3KFkGZsQ&index=99&feature=plpp_video

This sold for 650$ dollars. (More or less) If Hasbro wants to make more money, more attention needs to be focused on plushies. Bonus points if they sing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had two thoughts-

1)Is it just me or does friendship is magic not have a lot of tie in with the rest of the franchise?

2)Maybe it's not so bad in equestria for celestia to be dictator, I mean they're afraid of the everfree forest.  It's just a forest and yet they are scared that the trees grow on their own and that animals don't need to be cared for.  If they ever came to earth they would have a outright panic attack.  Not to mention their ideas of villains are at worst Discord making the world just silly and illogical; also how Luna wanted it to be night time.  Here on Earth we have people using children as bombs.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I had two thoughts-
> 
> 2)Maybe it's not so bad in equestria for celestia to be dictator, I mean they're afraid of the everfree forest.  It's just a forest and yet they are scared that the trees grow on their own and that animals don't need to be cared for.  If they ever came to earth they would have a outright panic attack.  Not to mention their ideas of villains are at worst Discord making the world just silly and illogical; also how Luna wanted it to be night time.  Here on Earth we have people using children as bombs.



Fucking Christ, not this again. Celestia isn't a dictator, she's a monarch. Even in the show it's proven that ponies can speak freely around her. They're afraid of the Everfree forest because it's completely alien from everything they know.

-Discord got his kicks from torturing ponies and making their lives hell. Yeah, enjoy 0% sleep when the sun and moon keep rising/setting at random intervals. What's that? You're going home? Nope, your house is now cardboard. Oh good, it's going to rain. That'll be good for my garden. At least I'll be able t- wait, chocolate milk? That'll ruin my garden and the milk will spoil and could cause infections of all sorts!

-NNM wanted to remove the sun out of the equation. The entire planet would freeze over.

I'm not making light of using kids as bombs, but the ponies had good reason to shit themselves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Fucking Christ, not this again. Celestia isn't a dictator, she's a monarch. Even in the show it's proven that ponies can speak freely around her. They're afraid of the Everfree forest because it's completely alien from everything they know.
> 
> -Discord got his kicks from torturing ponies and making their lives hell. Yeah, enjoy 0% sleep when the sun and moon keep rising/setting at random intervals. What's that? You're going home? Nope, your house is now cardboard. Oh good, it's going to rain. That'll be good for my garden. At least I'll be able t- wait, chocolate milk? That'll ruin my garden and the milk will spoil and could cause infections of all sorts!
> 
> ...


Touche


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord was hardly a villian, more of an antagonist. Leaving him in charge would be brutal though. I couldn't imagine living in a world where nothing is ever reliable, even the people around you would be prone to sudden drastic personality shifts. You can get used to pain and torture, but you can never get used to total chaos. I actually can't think of a worse fate. He's not much of a villain though. When he can snap his fingers and make whatever he wants happen, he could have easily done things that are directly evil. Its like flying into a tornado, no matter how bad it will be, tornado is just being a tornado.

Also, the Everfree forest has hydras and cockatrice and manticores and... Probably beholders and such too. There's a lot of crazy in there that can make our world look safer in some ways.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just read the story, apparently the hub's views are mediocre to fund the show, whereas the toy sales is the bread and butter.
Moral of the story: hasbro please come out with new better toys, also fans buy the toys more if you want to have the show keep going.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Bronies in the Wall Street Journal!



Yea, see, I work for a distributor for the WSJ, and I saw that before any of the public did. I would have let you guys know but the next day was beginning of Con and I was too busy.

But I did shit serious bricks when I saw it.



Heimdal said:


> The comments section is a gold mine of stupid, and I'm not even talking about the "MLP is gay hurhur" ones.
> 
> To summarize one, "back in my day, college age men invented things to become billionaires, and/or were Rambo!" (sure it sounds like I'm exaggerating, but that's actually exactly the implications he was presenting.) What world do some of these people live in? Because it sounds more magical than Equestria.



What do you expect? The WSJ is a right-wing newspaper. I was lulling at the woman trying to claim that men liking MLP was against the Bible due to some verse in Corinthians or something.


----------



## Conker (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Yea, see, I work for a distributor for the WSJ, and I saw that before any of the public did. I would have let you guys know but the next day was beginning of Con and I was too busy.
> 
> But I did shit serious bricks when I saw it.
> 
> ...


Conservatives are even against friendship :[ That's just kind of sad. No wonder they are so ornery and biggoted. They don't have a friend to tell them "it's okay. Everything will be okay"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Conservatives are even against friendship :[ That's just kind of sad. No wonder they are so ornery and biggoted. They don't have a friend to tell them "it's okay. Everything will be okay"


Dear Princess Celestia,
I learned today that some ponies dislike friendship, however the best thing you can do is be nice to them and hope they come around and hopefully they will find the magic of friendship.

Your subject,
CannonFodder


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just read the story, apparently the hub's views are mediocre to fund the show, whereas the toy sales is the bread and butter.
> Moral of the story: hasbro please come out with new better toys, also fans buy the toys more if you want to have the show keep going.



I would if they would be _for sale_ in the Neighterlands.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I would if they would be _for sale_ in the Neighterlands.


That sucks.

I really hope hasbro releases some better toys next year, cause the ones right now are terrible.  If they make better toys then I bet it'll print money for them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I really hope hasbro releases some better toys next year, cause the ones right now are terrible.  If they make better toys then I bet it'll print money for them.



All I have right now is the mane six brushables, and Rainbow Dash I had to import from the UK.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This just fucking in: We have more writers leaving from what one person on the team called "ugliness." http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/more-season-three-information.html

Season 3 is _*SO FAR*_ only 13 episodes to meet the minimum required for syndication. (note that they're probably going to order a full season once they realize everything will stabilize)

Also, that WSJ article said that females are still the overwhelming majority. All of this shit plastered over the internet and we're still outnumbered? When Equestria Daily get millions of hits every 2 days? When the Pony Thread at Funnyjunk pretty much overtook the site and gets hundreds of thousands of posts every thread? When terabytes of artwork are created? I really, _really_ want to call bullshit on that.

This bad news brought to you by pessimism.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> This just fucking in: We have more writers leaving from what one person on the team called "ugliness." http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/more-season-three-information.html
> Season 3 is _*SO FAR*_ only 13 episodes to meet the minimum required for syndication. (note that they're probably going to order a full season once they realize everything will stabilize)
> Also, that WSJ article said that females are still the overwhelming majority. All of this shit plastered over the internet and we're still outnumbered? When Equestria Daily get millions of hits every 2 days? When the Pony Thread at Funnyjunk pretty much overtook the site and gets hundreds of thousands of posts every thread? When terabytes of artwork are created? I really, _really_ want to call bullshit on that.
> 
> This bad news brought to you by pessimism.


I think the show will be fine in season 4, they probably are just being cautious.
Also holy crap that would be awesome for the show to reach syndication, you know how many channels would be all over this show with how popular it is?
Imagine how much more popular it would be if they aired it on like cartoon network or nickelodeon?

Don't let it bother you too much commiecomrade.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What do you expect? The WSJ is a right-wing newspaper. I was lulling at the woman trying to claim that men liking MLP was against the Bible due to some verse in Corinthians or something.



She's probably just jelly cus Celestia and Luna are nicer gods than Jehovah :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Goddammit. I decided to watch the latest episode. As much as I tried not to, it made me smile in the end.


----------



## cad (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why would you force yourself not to smile at colorful, happy ponies? Seems counterproductive, imo.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Why would you force yourself not to smile at colorful, happy ponies? Seems counterproductive, imo.


I try to remain neutral-negative about the series


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I try to remain neutral-negative about the series


"I are dyslectic of borg, you will be asslaminated, resistance is floortile."
(not sure where I heard this quote from)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

guys guys guys guys

This is the cutest shit ever.

http://askfluttershyandpinkiepie.tumblr.com/


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> guys guys guys guys
> 
> This is the cutest shit ever.
> 
> http://askfluttershyandpinkiepie.tumblr.com/


That's beyond cute.


----------



## Aden (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> guys guys guys guys
> 
> This is the cutest shit ever.
> 
> http://askfluttershyandpinkiepie.tumblr.com/



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In case some of you were looking for some, reddit has links to pony desktop wallpapers:

http://www.reddit.com/r/mylittlepony/comments/m6l9c/huge_my_little_pony_wallpaper_collection/


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> In case some of you were looking for some, reddit has links to pony desktop wallpapers:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/mylittlepony/comments/m6l9c/huge_my_little_pony_wallpaper_collection/


FINE. I give up. I will watch the ponies, it is too cute to resist.
Any reliable torrents, since internet sucks and youtube does not provide adequate viewing pleasurability.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> In case some of you were looking for some, reddit has links to pony desktop wallpapers:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/mylittlepony/comments/m6l9c/huge_my_little_pony_wallpaper_collection/



No Discord wallpapers?!

Azure: Go, go, go! I don't about any torrents, but, here, give it a five episode chance. Satisfaction in the first two is not guaranteed.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> FINE. I give up. I will watch the ponies, it is too cute to resist.
> Any reliable torrents, since internet sucks and youtube does not provide adequate viewing pleasurability.



Yes. Are we allowed to link them?

If not, just search The Pirate Bay. You'll find 20 gig HD torrents of the first season and you can download all the latest episodes from the second season separately.

Also, I NEED GOOD WALLPAPERS. Something that isn't obvious. Preferably some kind of cool Soviet parody propaganda for the Luna Republic or maybe just Fluttershy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> FINE. I give up. I will watch the ponies, it is too cute to resist.
> Any reliable torrents, since internet sucks and youtube does not provide adequate viewing pleasurability.


I've just been watching it on youtube, so I'm not sure where else to watch it.

Also Azure five episode challenge, the first two episodes don't seem to grab anyone, but by five episodes you'll like it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

More cute

http://oi39.tinypic.com/295sot3.jpg

This is seriously too much for me. I actually feel ill from all this cute.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> More cute
> 
> http://oi39.tinypic.com/295sot3.jpg
> 
> This is seriously too much for me. I actually feel ill from all this cute.



*Obligatory "HHHHHNNNNNNGGGGGGG!" here*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> More cute
> 
> http://oi39.tinypic.com/295sot3.jpg
> 
> This is seriously too much for me. I actually feel ill from all this cute.


[YT]XBqfF_Hb674[/YT]
MLP is one of the most adorable shows out there imo.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> No Discord wallpapers?!



Sadly there weren't any. I know. =C



Commiecomrade said:


> Yes. Are we allowed to link them?



A PM outta do the trick.


I got hooked after finishing the third episode. I trashed the show the whole time. Now I have pony pictures in my cubicle. =|


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Warning if you are allergic to adorableness you may want to look away otherwise you'll die-
http://phantomdarklover.deviantart.com/art/We-are-Princess-Woona-264810155?q=boost%3Apopular my little pony adorable&qo=107
http://phantomdarklover.deviantart....=boost:popular my little pony adorable&qo=148
http://flausch-katzerl.deviantart.com/art/The-predator-strikes-261918704?q=boost%3Apopular my little pony adorable&qo=130
http://hotcoco7946.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Chickens-255544791?q=boost%3Apopular my little pony adorable&qo=4


----------



## Aleu (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie really IS a chicken now.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I heard we were posting adorable things


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> So I heard we were posting adorable things


Cuteness overload!


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> So I heard we were posting adorable things



fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

lol that was so adorable.


----------



## cad (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Adorable.

Also, more adorable.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You have given me double secret diabetes. Thank you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Adorable.



"Here! Have a Fluttershy!"


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys, seriously. Someone's going to have a heart attack.


----------



## cad (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Driftwood said:


> You have given me double secret diabetes. Thank you.


You're welcome.



Unsilenced said:


> "Here! Have a Fluttershy!"


"She even comes with her own juicebox!"



Commiecomrade said:


> Guys, seriously. Someone's going to have a heart attack.


remember: I had no part in this, whatsoever! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Guys, seriously. Someone's going to have a heart attack.


Alright let's do this! LEEROY-
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XLlI-yxF5...fXOs/s1600/fluttershy_by_raikoh14-d4638r0.png
http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lr8nxh06W71r29q8io1_500.png
http://fim.413chan.net/art/src/129986308553-fluttershy_being_flu.jpg
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/09...5 - adorable artist:Mn27 d'aww fluttershy.png


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Alright let's do this! LEEROY-
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XLlI-yxF5...fXOs/s1600/fluttershy_by_raikoh14-d4638r0.png
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lr8nxh06W71r29q8io1_500.png
> http://fim.413chan.net/art/src/129986308553-fluttershy_being_flu.jpg
> http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/092ec0ecaa85711606fb330d87e186fb/9225 - adorable artist%3AMn27 d'aww fluttershy.png



HARUGGAHMUAHUGAUHHACGGGGGGGGFXKFXFXFFKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> HARUGGAHMUAHUGAUHHACGGGGGGGGFXKFXFXFFKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


*checks pulse*
"He's dead Jim"


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Stop posting so many pictures of Fluttershy >:[ None of them are cute.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Stop posting so many pictures of Fluttershy >:[ None of them are cute.



You are a horrid person. :c


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Stop posting so many pictures of Fluttershy >:[ None of them are cute.



Ah, the reverse psychology angle. Good work.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Some news about the DVD.  The reason why they aren't having a box set is that they have to still keep in mind their target demographic, most parents don't want to buy a box set and spend $30, they want their kids to shut up for a bit and sit in front of the tv.  Basically what they said was that is if the dvds do well enough we'll see a box set in the future.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/official-response-from-shout-factory-on.html#more


----------



## cad (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Kind of a shame, but understandable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Incoming more cuteness-




























http://sugaryrainbow.deviantart.com/art/Pinkie-Cupcake-Pie-264687706
http://txlegionnaire.deviantart.com/art/Soarin-and-Spitfire-266147837
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...128362&Signature=h/cXVZ6dzPb0Jcwy1oqh00d/KyM=
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...128467&Signature=ZD23u74XLDDU6VjgU5FB5P0MykU=
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...128482&Signature=ob7P3mb1hLWVl1cgdBsSw87j3qc=
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...128730&Signature=HPh7yw6Di/VyGo9ps0IsMr3vG1Q=
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...128936&Signature=FAImobdwzqBChMSyYyvCv7C0vNc=
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...128960&Signature=SEfHyCQnFJojEj1CMsMtt7WFBcw=


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

/)^3^(\
[yt]zSVBcm_BZRs[/yt]
I'm a little disappointed I didn't hear stuff other than the main theme in there but I think I would've had a heart attack if he did


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Incoming more cuteness-
> [Wall of cuteness links]


Why must you do this to me?
Oh my heart...don't die.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> /)^3^(\
> [yt]zSVBcm_BZRs[/yt]
> I'm a little disappointed I didn't hear stuff other than the main theme in there but I think I would've had a heart attack if he did



Wait until he records "Winter Wrap-Up".


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Why must you do this to me?
> Oh my heart...don't die.


Challenge accepted
[YT]mrpJ9R9TSac[/YT]
[YT]U7Kjc9G9SSI[/YT]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I h3rd some of u like pony music:

[yt]b5YfYtZ32d4[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Wait until he records "Winter Wrap-Up".



No, I call Winter Wrap Up >:c


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys, enough with the Fluttershy cuteness. I`m legitimately choking on my food because its so adorable.

(That was definitely not reverse psychology, nope, not at all.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Guys, enough with the Fluttershy cuteness. I`m legitimately choking on my food because its so adorable.
> 
> (That was definitely not reverse psychology, nope, not at all.)


Warning incoming heart failure-
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/69f77debf58ee05022d572dcad81502d/77375 - applejack artist%3Awhitediamonds chibi cute cute_as_fuck cuteness_overload fluttershy mane_cast mane_six pinkie_pie rainbow_dash rarity twilight_sparkle will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ll3gjcrTGD1qgd3y7o1_500.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/ab7205b328b3a57f6550d3fcde083731/54754 - Christmas Stocking artist%3ADoppelgÃ¤nger cute filly twilight_sparkle will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/f24d235d11ca4a8ad9bc591106a84bd2/47559 - artist%3Atess baby celestia longcat luna sisters will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems woona.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/a48620c5ef8d2aabf7f58b2eede112fb/41061 - artist%3Awarepwn3 cute doll filly rarity spike will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/6990744a26b8b5e5ef34f3076cc3c906/7740 - bunny bunny_suit cute fluttershy furry suit.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/c3528593202605753cea0a4d6ff3f7cc/77578 - Jason_Voorhees brushie crossover cute fluttershy.jpg
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/3fd821aea875e156d8b20fe6571da605/63478 - applejack artist%3Acottonboon blob rainbow_dash will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.jpg
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/44657c75f2718cbaa4ac6ccb46b19588/54797 - adorable artist%3AJessy blank_flank cake cute filly pinkie_pie will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.png
http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/146/160/Ultimate Cute by kloudmutt.png?1310170151
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/26000000/-Fluttershy-fluttershy-26075281-768-990.jpg
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/35c5c1b23dd7ef25525b4e3489479f56/65723 - HNNNGH artist%3Awarrenhutch big_macintosh cute fluttermac fluttershy foal shipping.jpg
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/e2a296eff9f612bff25c031d6dcdef45/83151 - absurd_res artist%3Alavendergrey artist%3Asnuffin cute diabeetus flower fluttershy.jpg
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/a0de2c62e5601e09e306d09dc1a3e837/82944 - adorable artist%3Aunderwatertunnel cookie cute fluttershy nom.jpg
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/5077ff009dafdf036f3a2e7cda91581b/81644 - adorable adorable_as_fuck artist%3Acartoonlion artist%3Amegasweet cute fluttershy puppies puppy will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/53ec8e49060810d275944cdb0e69fdf4/79836 - artist%3Adoink-doink cute high-res luna.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/f79045878721165f8f17faa9fe7466bc/79393 - Smarty_pants adorable artist%3Abriskby cute filly twilight_sparkle.png



Some news on mlp, bronycon is starting a project to tell Lauren Faust how much we appreciate the show and her work-
http://bronycon.org/projects/thankyoulauren/
Even if it's just something small you can send it in, so let's spam Lauren with friendship.


*edit*
I wonder if Azure really did watch try watching the show, does anyone know?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6732145


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6732145



Oh my. That's just adorable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey Roose, have you watched the show?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey Roose, have you watched the show?



Indeed I have, every episode, so far.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Warning incoming heart failure-
> http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/69f77debf58ee05022d572dcad81502d/77375 - applejack artist%3Awhitediamonds chibi cute cute_as_fuck cuteness_overload fluttershy mane_cast mane_six pinkie_pie rainbow_dash rarity twilight_sparkle will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.jpg
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ll3gjcrTGD1qgd3y7o1_500.png
> http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/ab7205b328b3a57f6550d3fcde083731/54754 - Christmas Stocking artist%3ADoppelgÃ¤nger cute filly twilight_sparkle will_cause_diabetes_and_various_heart_problems.png
> ...





CannonFodder said:


> Incoming more cuteness-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was close. I was going to have a heart attack, but then my heart attack had a heart attack so now I'm good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> That was close. I was going to have a heart attack, but then my heart attack had a heart attack so now I'm good.


*flips doctor's chart*
"We're sorry sir, even though your heart is fine you have diabetes caused by stage 5 terminal cuteness.  The only cure is more cuteness via my little pony friendship is magic"


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/03...st:kooner01 artist:Jessy filly luna woona.png
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/5b... crossover foxdie heart_attack luna woona.png


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

omg, good braeburn cosplay-
http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luabbaDo8A1qd2av2o1_500.jpg

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...167287&Signature=bgfguENZUBIeZkD7LRsvYWLrBe0=





Also omg my pony shirt is arriving next week, the three of us bronies in class plan on wearing all our's on the same day!
Triple brohoof immanent.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> omg, good braeburn cosplay-
> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luabbaDo8A1qd2av2o1_500.jpg



All pony cosplay should be like that: not even attempting to dress in a pony costume.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> All pony cosplay should be like that: not even attempting to dress in a pony costume.


The fursuit(price) is to damn high.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[clutches chest and pancreas]


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gtwq6RM9Og&feature=related


There may be tears of joy involved with this one. Or tears of sadness. Whichever. 

I can almost guarantee tears though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

CF, I have to had it to you, whether it's the Laugh/Lose thread, or this cute thing going on, you sure know how to deliver.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



> Wall of links
> Even more links
> MOAR CUTENESS LINKS



Okay, so I went completely crazy and made a tab for every single one.

And my brother thought I was crying.


----------



## cad (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's too much cute in here. One sad Fluttershy should remedy that.


----------



## Flippy (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My sister is speaking fancy!

That was a cute episode.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bowling ponies, French Applebloom, Heart`s Desire...Oh so many memes, and so little time.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode is soooo exploitable.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I saw a filly Soarin'.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Bowling ponies, French Applebloom, Heart`s Desire...Oh so many memes, and so little time.



Spoilers!  NOooooo


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

8 minutes into the new episode: Applebloom is adorable.

11 minutes: what Spike loves the most about Rarity is her hair.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For the Hubless many:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XoE5wjydsQ


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Done with it. Good episode overall. Applebloom is adorable and all, but still not as likeable as she was in _Briddle Gossip_. Well, that's what you get when your character gets a fixation (justifiable in that it was pushed by a traumatic event).
Setting my criticism aside, the episode was funny, quite funny. Also, there's going to be a surge of TwilightxSpike fanfics (you know why).


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not too thrilled about the bowling alley. Or rather, having it located in Ponyville. The village is getting rather crowded.

Nice too see Zecora becoming a recurring character though.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It was ok.


----------



## cad (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't be the only one who laughed too hard at that Spiderman reference, right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just made my roommate a brony.

Also did anyone else notice the Big Lebowski reference?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The amount of prehensile tails in this episode made me strangely uncomfortable...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> The amount of prehensile tails in this episode made me strangely uncomfortable...


It explains so much though.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've been infected with the pwny virus. I watched an episode when it first started to catch on and wasn't interested, then last month I just decided to watch a couple episodes... What was intended to be 2 - 3 episodes turned into all of season 1, then into season 2


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shay Feral said:


> I've been infected with the pwny virus. I watched an episode when it first started to catch on and wasn't interested, then last month I just decided to watch a couple episodes... What was intended to be 2 - 3 episodes turned into all of season 1, then into season 2


That seems to be the most common response by people that watch the show, deciding to watch only a few episodes then the few episodes turn into a few more and then the whole season.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That seems to be the most common response by people that watch the show, deciding to watch only a few episodes then the few episodes turn into a few more and then the whole season.



That was me. Then you question your masculinity. Then you realize it's awesome, so who cares if it's frilly?

Also, what do you guys mean with the Spiderman/Big Lebowski references?


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

why does zecora always rhyme
it get annoying from time to time


----------



## Alstor (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Also, what do you guys mean with the Spiderman/Big Lebowski references?


Spiderman references are so commonplace, so that wasn't a big deal for me.

The Lebowski references, however, were AWESOME


----------



## Aleu (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've...not gotten the Lebowski references because...yeah

never seen it


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

SO MUCH HNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Kamatz (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was kinda meh. Except for the Lebowski reference. I saw Jesus pony and thought "There's no way they would... OH MY GOD THEY DID!!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What would be the pony names for Jesus, Walter and Theodore?

Also-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/11/complete-wave-2-blindbag-set.html#more
Where do you buy the blindbags anyhow?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> why does zecora always rhyme
> it get annoying from time to time



I enjoy Zecora's manner of speak
It's refreshing and pretty unique.


----------



## Conker (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I friggen loved the new episode, which is odd because I don't care much for Apple Bloom. I really liked the premise of it, which is what made it shine for me. It was just an enjoyable plot to follow, even with the CMC heavily involved.

I'm glad to see Zecora again and again this season. She's a good character who needs more show time IMO. I like her design too. 

Spike was hilarious in the background. That alone makes me like an episode since he's my fav.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I friggen loved the new episode, which is odd because I don't care much for Apple Bloom. I really liked the premise of it, which is what made it shine for me. It was just an enjoyable plot to follow, even with the CMC heavily involved.
> 
> I'm glad to see Zecora again and again this season. She's a good character who needs more show time IMO. I like her design too.
> 
> Spike was hilarious in the background. That alone makes me like an episode since he's my fav.


Speaking of Spike, episode 10 is going to be completely about him.


----------



## Conker (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of Spike, episode 10 is going to be completely about him.


Saw that today and figuratively jumped for joy.


----------



## Conker (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

DOUBLEPOAST

http://ask-jappleack.tumblr.com/

Just found that; possibly posted before. It's funny as hell. There are only five pages so it's worth going through them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> DOUBLEPOAST
> 
> http://ask-jappleack.tumblr.com/
> 
> Just found that; possibly posted before. It's funny as hell. There are only five pages so it's worth going through them.


If this was in you laugh you lose I'd have lost seriously.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> DOUBLEPOAST
> 
> http://ask-jappleack.tumblr.com/
> 
> Just found that; possibly posted before. It's funny as hell. There are only five pages so it's worth going through them.


I needed this.
Thank you


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*







Have your home defibrillator ready.


----------



## cad (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

TOO CUTE HNNNNNNGGGGGGG


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies Meets Metal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> DOUBLEPOAST
> 
> http://ask-jappleack.tumblr.com/
> 
> Just found that; possibly posted before. It's funny as hell. There are only five pages so it's worth going through them.



Welp, I just lost.


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Ponies Meets Metal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cannot tell for the life of me if that's a dude or a chick. The heshe does a good job though.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was a bit of a disappointment... We really do not need more CMC episodes.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> New episode was a bit of a disappointment... We really do not need more CMC episodes.


I'm personally hoping that they're just trying to hit their quota of CMC episodes early off in the season so we don't have to deal with them later on.

I have no problem with the CMC group, but I really want to get back to the other 6 ponies.


----------



## cad (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They didn't act as an annoying trio of elementary school girls, though.


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really like the S1 CMC episodes. I hope the S2 CMC episodes stack up.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Meh, they're all kinda subpar. Waste of good time.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Meh, they're all kinda subpar. Waste of good time.



Not  at all. I actually really enjoyed the CMC episodes the second time I  watched them. For some reason, I wasn't too keen on them the first  time... I still can't figure that out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> They didn't act as an annoying trio of elementary school girls, though.


That is what originally annoyed me about them.

Also what ever happened to fluttershy?  She hasn't shown up in two episodes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That is what originally annoyed me about them.
> 
> *Also what ever happened to fluttershy?  She hasn't shown up in two episodes.*



Maybe she's just being a little more "shy" than usual...


----------



## Conker (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also what ever happened to fluttershy?  She hasn't shown up in two episodes.


THANK CELLESTIA 

@CMC

I like the new CMC episodes actually. The last one was surprisingly good, I thought. I do prefer the main six though, but if we have to have a CMC episode, it might as well be good. This season has done just that.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Conker, we all know your opinions on Fluttershy, be quiet. :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know this one furry girl who loves Scootaloo for some reason. It's her favorite pony. She even has a shirt with Scootaloo on it.

It's kinda disappointing as Scootaloo's my least favorite CMC, and I think this girl's cute, so it's a bit conflicting. But she's a lesbo so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Conker (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Conker, we all know your opinions on Fluttershy, be quiet. :V


The fandom loves Fluttershy too much, so I figure I gotta be extra vocal to balance things out :V


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> The fandom loves Fluttershy too much, so I figure I gotta be extra vocal to balance things out :V



Out of curiosity, why do you hate Fluttershy so much?
Granted, Flutterbitch is a lot more awesome.


----------



## Conker (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you hate Fluttershy so much?
> Granted, Flutterbitch is a lot more awesome.


Her passiveness and social phobias annoy me. I'm not a fan of the episodes she ends up being the main character of, which is also a problem. A Fluttershy episode that I like could be made, but one hasn't yet.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Her passiveness and social phobias annoy me. I'm not a fan of the episodes she ends up being the main character of, which is also a problem. A Fluttershy episode that I like could be made, but one hasn't yet.



Haha! It's settled then. Fluttershy is the western equivalent of moe, AKA this:

http://seitoacademy.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/ayu-kanon.jpg

Glad I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## Conker (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Haha! It's settled then. Fluttershy is the western equivalent of moe, AKA this:
> 
> http://seitoacademy.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/ayu-kanon.jpg
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who noticed.


I guess that isn't an invalid thing to say, though I'm not sure I completely agree. Course, I don't like "moe" characters either. The pink haired one in Lucky Star was my least favorite there too.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I guess that isn't an invalid thing to say, though I'm not sure I completely agree. Course, I don't like "moe" characters either. The pink haired one in Lucky Star was my least favorite there too.



The only thing Fluttershy is lacking is whatever sexual connotation one applies on moe.
 I see her as a bit moe (her fits notwithstanding) for being soft-spoken, cute (she plays this role in the group), generally passive, loving to all things and loved by everyone, generally super-nice, etc. All traits that evoke the feeling of "need of protection" and helplessness and characterize moe archetypes.

"I am weak and helpless" she tells Discord. Although that doesn't actually prove anything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This was on EquestriaDaily, but it made me laugh-
http://vanderlyle.deviantart.com/art/You-Forgot-Something-268543024


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have become enraptured by the Fallout Equestria fanfic.

I'm not much for fanfics. I expect them to suck, and I'd only ever bother to look at any if I was bored enough. I heard this one was notably good a long time ago (on EQD, I think), but I initially scoffed at the idea of Fallout + MLP. Eventually I took a look at the animated comics of the first 2 chapters, because they're more along my lines of interest, and they were easily enough to break me into reading way past that. It doesn't just slop the two settings together, it blends them well. The writing is exceptional; the images that their words paint are both interesting and complete. The characters just have a ton of depth to them. Anyways, I've gotten all the way to chapter 30 so far, and I'm mostly loving the story.

Aside from everything that's good about it, there's one thing I'm not fond of. Littlepip's girlfriend's special talents seem to be exposition and dirty thoughts. I'm grateful that any sex is only implied, but it doesn't add anything to the story to have innuendo inside jokes and sex talk either. Cheesy dirty talk is lame and stupid, unless you're one of the people directly involved; but they don't exist in reality, so there's no point to it. Littlepip's gf would actually be a pretty great character if there wasn't a 50% chance her being even mentioned would lead to gutter comments. Yeah, friends do that to each other, but it ought to be glossed over or implied as well, for the sake of the actual story. These situations are very few and far between, however, and pretty minor really. Sometimes I just gotta bitch about something.

Anyways, it's well worth checking out if you don't mind an occasional fanfic. The first 24 chapters had me hooked like crazy.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://askbigmcintosh.tumblr.com/
the best


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> http://askbigmcintosh.tumblr.com/
> the best


I was expecting every answer to be either EYYUP or NNOPE and was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

PONIES! Y U MAKE ME CRY!


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why, God? Why?

[YT]4oaYkYcYadU[/YT]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

iamnotacleverpony has officially left due to health problems.

Today is indeed a dark day.


----------



## Conker (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Why, God? Why?
> 
> [YT]4oaYkYcYadU[/YT]


Rainbow Dash rolled a high stamina stat.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


>



HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

derp


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone love Pinkie's little truth-telling outburst? It seemed just a tiny bit out-of-voice for her but it was hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Anyone love Pinkie's little truth-telling outburst? It seemed just a tiny bit out-of-voice for her but it was hilarious nonetheless.


That part was truly was hilarious.


----------



## WhoYouGoonaCall? (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

..........................
first, some cheapo walmart lineup
then, 35 cent mcdonalds toys
some television show aimed ages 3-8
???
...
..
.
ok im lost

soo fucking lost...

hello kitty made more sense than this BOOM MLP ALL OVER THE SHIT


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Why, God? Why?
> 
> [YT]4oaYkYcYadU[/YT]



Much like everything based off literature, I have to say the written version was better.

EDIT: But not by much.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



WhoYouGoonaCall? said:


> ..........................
> first, some cheapo walmart lineup
> then, 35 cent mcdonalds toys
> some television show aimed ages 3-8
> ...



IIRC it all started because some article slammed it for essentially being an extended commercial. /b/ picked up on this and decided to watch the shit out of because IT'S THE LAST THING ANYONE WOULD EXPECT.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



WhoYouGoonaCall? said:


> ..........................
> first, some cheapo walmart lineup
> then, 35 cent mcdonalds toys
> some television show aimed ages 3-8
> ...




I give him two weeks. Any takers? :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



WhoYouGoonaCall? said:


> ..........................
> first, some cheapo walmart lineup
> then, 35 cent mcdonalds toys
> some television show aimed ages 3-8
> ...



youmustbenewhere


Hello Kitty was liked by older males for the ironic value of it.
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic is legitimately enjoyed for the sole fact that it's entirely made out of rainbows, awesome, and awesome rainbows.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



WhoYouGoonaCall? said:


> ..........................
> first, some cheapo walmart lineup
> then, 35 cent mcdonalds toys
> some television show aimed ages 3-8
> ...



Oh good, it'd been a while since the last "why do people watch this derp derp" post.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



WhoYouGoonaCall? said:


> ..........................
> first, some cheapo walmart lineup
> then, 35 cent mcdonalds toys
> some television show aimed ages 3-8
> ...



"I've tried nothing and I'm all out of ideas!"

I would like to point out that going into a topic thread, to complain that you don't understand, is not a 'first course of action'. Attempt to find the answer yourself first. But I understand the motivation: why look up a photoshop tutorial when you can just go to a forum and say how Photoshop is a bunch of silly nonsense? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



WhoYouGoonaCall? said:


> ..........................
> first, some cheapo walmart lineup
> then, 35 cent mcdonalds toys
> some television show aimed ages 3-8
> ...


If you are, "soo fucking lost..." why not try watching through 5 episodes?


----------



## cad (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Why, God? Why?
> 
> [YT]4oaYkYcYadU[/YT]


Boring.
Though I don't remember PP jamming conductors into RD. Did she? it was a long time since I read the fic, admittedly, but I do not remember her doing that at all.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Boring.
> Though I don't remember PP jamming conductors into RD. Did she? it was a long time since I read the fic, admittedly, but I do not remember her doing that at all.



She did. 

And compared to some of the absolutely horrifying fanmade pictures of Cupcakes, that video looks pretty lame.


----------



## cad (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> She did.
> 
> And compared to some of the absolutely horrifying fanmade pictures of Cupcakes, that video looks pretty lame.


She did? Quotes, please?
Also, agreed. The fic is jsut tons of shock value, but the fanart is full-on nightmare fuel. I still see Kloudmutt's psychotic Applebloom in the dark at times...


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll never understand why Cupcakes stuff creeps me the fuck out. I'm the kind of guy who, if rushed by body horror monsters (ex: Necromorphs), my only response would be, "Is your body ready? >:3". So why do I get chills from Cupcakes?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> She did? Quotes, please?



Damn, you can't copypaste



			
				Cupcakes said:
			
		

> Picking up her tools, Pinkie drove a searing hot spike of metal directly into the bottom of Dash's hoof...Pinkie went back to her cart and located an enormous battery and controller....She tied copper wires between the terminals and the nails driven into Dash's hooves, then gave Dash a wink and flipped the switch


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod

why the fuck did you post that! I have purposely not read that fanfic!

ohgodno

I'm going to have so many nightmares....

I'm kinda being :V here, kinda not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://abrr2000.deviantart.com/art/Celestia-freeks-out-269390716
^This made me lol, also it's so true.


----------



## Conker (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://abrr2000.deviantart.com/art/Celestia-freeks-out-269390716
> ^This made me lol, also it's so true.


I've seen plenty of pics of Cellestia to not really agree. Granted, most of those pics she was being shipped with Discord, but I'm sure they still count.

Also, after reading some of the Metamorphosis, Ovid details the four horses that carry the sun chariot. I don't remember the God's name that drives it, seeing as this translation jumps around with names. Anyhow, basically they are pegesi with fire wings, and I now want to draw them in the MLP style. Course, having no tablet makes this difficult :[ but it would be cool to do nonetheless.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> She did.
> 
> And compared to some of the absolutely horrifying fanmade pictures of Cupcakes, that video looks pretty lame.


I don't know about you but the part where she cuts off the cutie mark made me twitch....

All right, now for more pony awesome.
Pics I took at the con of pony cosplayers:
http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g103/deadlylee/Youmacon 2011/?action=view&current=ponygroup1.jpg
http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g103/deadlylee/Youmacon 2011/?action=view&current=ponygroup2.jpg
http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g...n 2011/?action=view&current=bigmacwithaxe.jpg
http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g103/deadlylee/Youmacon 2011/?action=view&current=pony1.jpg
http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g103/deadlylee/Youmacon 2011/?action=view&current=pony2.jpg

There was TWO official pony panels at the con. This is photos and video from the second Video panel
The guy who runs the VAT is a brony.
I was there. It was cooler than the rest of the con, by about 20%.
Winter Wrap up sing along.


*Also, This is AWESOME.*
*Someone, god dammit. Pay the $5 and fucking put it on youtube!*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I don't know about you but the part where she cuts off the cutie mark made me twitch....
> 
> All right, now for more pony awesome.
> Pics I took at the con of pony cosplayers:
> ...


http://cosplay.paheal.net/_images/a...Friendship_is_Magic My_Little_Pony Rarity.jpg
^better cosplay


----------



## Conker (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I don't know about you but the part where she cuts off the cutie mark made me twitch....
> 
> All right, now for more pony awesome.
> Pics I took at the con of pony cosplayers:
> ...


Holy shit, those people are all fucking ugly.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Holy shit, those people are all fucking ugly.



Also this  XD
Seriously, at least only one person tried a suit. I hate MLP suits.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod
> 
> why the fuck did you post that! I have purposely not read that fanfic!
> 
> ...



I left out the part where Dash screamed, at least I did THAT >:v


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://fandom.memebase.com/2011/11/16/fanart-cosplay-the-prettiest-ponies/
Did someone say cosplay?


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Holy shit, those people are all fucking ugly.


And this is why you're a virgin.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Also this  XD
> Seriously, at least only one person tried a suit. I hate MLP suits.


ORLY


----------



## Conker (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> And this is why you're a virgin.


Curse my standards. I should be a normal furry and want to fuck everything with a pulse! (the asexual thing notwithstanding) 

Besides, that comment was a total strawman.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> ORLY



It is cute though I would have never guessed it was supposed to be Fluttershy, or a pony.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Holy shit, those people are all fucking ugly.



Seriously? The last couple pics has some cute girls in it, and 'Pinkie Pie' in the first one. The rest ain't lookers, but that's hardly a sweeping majority. I agreed at first, but I had only looked at the second pic, which is indeed filled with ugly.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]Xz2hsvByNno[/yt]

3rd party animation that is awesome and makes you want to vomit from the cute? This has it.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> [yt]Xz2hsvByNno[/yt]
> 
> 3rd party animation that is awesome and makes you want to vomit from the cute? This has it.



D'awwwwwww... but poor Pinkie got trolled like she never has been.


----------



## Conker (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Seriously? The last couple pics has some cute girls in it, and 'Pinkie Pie' in the first one. The rest ain't lookers, but that's hardly a sweeping majority. I agreed at first, but I had only looked at the second pic, which is indeed filled with ugly.


Alright, the last two pics have some average looking people, but otherwise I stand by what I said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why can't Scootaloo fly?


----------



## xcliber (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why can't Scootaloo fly?



She's just a young filly still. Remember, Fluttershy couldn't fly very well at her age either.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> She's just a young filly still. Remember, Fluttershy couldn't fly very well at her age either.


But with how fast she can use her scooter she should be able to.


----------



## cad (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She's merely accelerating using them, though, not trying to lift her whole body into the air.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

delete post


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why can't Scootaloo fly?



Because.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why can't Scootaloo fly?



Chickens can't fly.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've seen chickens fly. Though it only flew about twenty feet.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know, Cuccos can fly pretty far. Especially the golden ones.

On a different topic, what do you guys think about this new Stop Online Piracy Act? EqD got all over this issue and posted about it here.

Obviously, I think this act should be shut down immeadiately. I mean, are you kidding me? If this act was passed, almost everything on the internet would be destroyed. No more music, no more FaF, nothing. Not even ponies. This would suck.

I guess this post belongs more in the Rants and Raves section, but whatever.

Please sign a petition against this ASAP (even though it won't affect me as much because I live in Canada, but all American sites that I visit - which is most of them - would be shut down).


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I don't know, Cuccos can fly pretty far. Especially the golden ones.
> 
> On a different topic, what do you guys think about this new Stop Online Piracy Act? EqD got all over this issue and posted about it here.
> 
> ...


If the bill became law, it would as well effectively destroy the internet and no more mlp videos or anything.


----------



## Conker (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm gonna try the Diamond Dogs podcast tomorrow. See if they do a better job that Bronyville, which I'm done with. The fandom has to have a decent podcast out there. Well, they don't have to...


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If the bill became law, it would as well effectively destroy the internet and no more mlp videos or anything.



And that would fucking suck.

Life without ponies?

Of all the worse possible things that could happen, this is the WORST. POSSIBLE. THING.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If the bill became law, it would as well effectively destroy the internet and no more mlp videos or anything.



I don't know about you, but the Youtube poops of this thing are not only my guilty pleasure, they were responsible for me finally trying out the show. Since they use copyrighted videos, they'll be taken away.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I don't know about you, but the Youtube poops of this thing are not only my guilty pleasure, they were responsible for me finally trying out the show. Since they use copyrighted videos, they'll be taken away.


The tv shows on youtube will be taken away as well, you'd be forced to only watch it on the hub every saturday morning or when the dvd comes out.
It doesn't just apply to youtube poops or such, but EVERYTHING.


----------



## Kamatz (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The bill is horrible, but it's not quite as dramatic as you guys are saying.

The IP owner needs to file a complaint against the site. It's really _meant _for the government and the entertainment industry to target foreign sites like the pirate bay, though it's been left open for easy abuse. Up until now it's been more or less impossible for them to do anything about foreign sites because, you know, that's how the internet works. I can connect to anyone I want. Except now that's not going to be true anymore.

The hub hasn't bothered filing DMCA notices as it stands, they're actually okay with the episodes being on youtube as far as I know. So that much is safe.

That said, this bill needs to be shot. This is yet another instance of the government favoring corporate interests over the rights of citizens. It blows my mind that this hasn't caused a shitstorm yet.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kamatz said:


> That said, this bill needs to be shot. This is yet another instance of the government favoring corporate interests over the rights of citizens. It blows my mind that this hasn't caused a shitstorm yet.



That's what's weird to me. Republicans should hate it because it's big government getting into our lives. Democrats should hate it because it's government favoritism of the big corporation and screwing over the little guy (i.e. the remixer).

WHY DO PARTISAN POLITICS NEVER FUCKING WORK?


----------



## Kamatz (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Because those are just catchy slogans and phrases that people are taught to associate with their parties. In reality both parties stand for whoever has the deepest pockets. And there lies the problem with American politics.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kamatz said:


> Because those are just catchy slogans and phrases that people are taught to associate with their parties. In reality both parties stand for whoever has the deepest pockets.* And there lies the problem with American politics.*



AHAHA I'M CANADIAN.

Not that ours is much better... at least we've got hockey. And Timmies.

And we don't have a 15 billion dollar debt... just sayin'.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> AHAHA I'M CANADIAN.
> 
> Not that ours is much better... at least we've got hockey. And Timmies.
> 
> And we don't have a 15 billion dollar debt... just sayin'.



High-five, eh!


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> AHAHA I'M CANADIAN.
> 
> Not that ours is much better... at least we've got hockey. And Timmies.
> 
> And we don't have a 15 billion dollar debt... just sayin'.



We have 15 trillion dollar debt.

Though the law would likely make it easier for those who pretended as Hasbro to take down the videos to go again.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]B1gk-tk4Buo[/yt]

This been posted yet?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> [yt]B1gk-tk4Buo[/yt]
> 
> This been posted yet?


Eeeyup.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn. I mustn`t have seen it. :/ 

Oh well...


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> High-five, eh!



Right back atcha! Us Canadians gotta represent!



Inciatus said:


> *We have 15 trillion dollar debt.
> *
> Though the law would likely make it easier for those who pretended as Hasbro to take down the videos to go again.



Whoops. Screwed that up. Wait, and you're proud of this or something? :V

EDIT: I just came across this in the newest Nightly Roundup on EqD. It's an open audition for singing Winter Wrap Up! So awesome! /)^3^(\

I'm totally auditioning for Rainbow Dash, even though I'm a guy. I managed to retain my singing range (I can go higher than most alto girls), and I've been told I'm pretty good, so...Plus, it's Rainbow Dash. Dude. Awesome.

I actually do covers of Muse songs with a musician friend of mine, because, as he's put it, "You're the only guy with a range high enough to do shit like Butterflies and Hurricanes."


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Curse my standards. I should be a normal furry and want to fuck everything with a pulse! (the asexual thing notwithstanding)
> 
> Besides, that comment was a total strawman.


Curse your standards. You should be completely judgmental on people's looks and only be attracted to super hot models that you'll never hook up with in a million years. You should think that everyone in those pictures is ugly because they don't hold up to your super-high standards that only a tiny fraction of the population can fit into. And perhaps you're asexual because you can't find anyone to fit in your ridiculously high standards of appearance.

And who cares?



Unsilenced said:


> Because.


Fuck me that's funny.


Finally starting on Season two.
My two cents on Episode 1:
1) Discord is awesome.
2) I think I like Flutterbitch better than Fluttershy. "Destroy, cause chaos! Mommy's proud! *evil laugh*"


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Finally starting on Season two.
> My two cents on Episode 1:
> 1) Discord is awesome.
> 2) I think I like Flutterbitch better than Fluttershy. "Destroy, cause chaos! Mommy's proud! *evil laugh*"



Hell yes. Also, just wait until you get to the second episode, all of Discord and Flutterbitch's great moments are there.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The lesbian Scootaloo fan is going to kill me because I posted that Super Chicken video on her FA shouts.

Either that, or she'll grow a sense of humor.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just had a thought, if people were getting upset over the pinkie's twitch episode saying that it promoted religion, why not the whole series though?  magic is one of the commonly seen things in the show, spells, flying ponies that can move clouds, or anything in general about the show?


----------



## Conker (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Curse your standards. You should be completely judgmental on people's looks and only be attracted to super hot models that you'll never hook up with in a million years. You should think that everyone in those pictures is ugly because they don't hold up to your super-high standards that only a tiny fraction of the population can fit into. And perhaps you're asexual because you can't find anyone to fit in your ridiculously high standards of appearance.


I'm not sure why the fact that I've pointed out hideous cosplayers has offended you. Ugly people dressing up as characters isn't exactly new...I mean, go look at 90% of American cosplayers :\

Also, the Diamond Dogs podcast was very very meh. Guy running it is 16, and that is very obvious. I'd stay away from it; I don't plan going back anyhow.



			
				Cannonfodder said:
			
		

> I just had a thought, if people were getting upset over the pinkie's  twitch episode saying that it promoted religion, why not the whole  series though?  magic is one of the commonly seen things in the show,  spells, flying ponies that can move clouds, or anything in general about  the show?


Because magic =/= religion. I'm more surprised religious folk aren't up in arms about ponies teaching kids magic. Hell, they were in regards to Harry Potter. But, magic is just a general thing that goes along with fantasy. Since this is mostly fantasy, or fiction at the very least, then it isn't looked down upon or anything, it's almost expected to be there.

You also have to look at the fact that the vocal minority is atheist when it comes to the net. If something promotes religion, we get rage, but if something just promotes magic, no one will bitch.


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is when I post plushies


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> This is when I post plushies


I kind of wish the eyes were made of the same fabric and actually stitched on, instead of what looks to to be some kind of paper that's just superglued :/


----------



## cad (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No Tank, you are the pet.
And then Tank was a helicopter.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A new song!

Also:
:flutteryay:


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

5 minutes into the episode (counting the OP): Conker is going to be furious.

Edit: Oh sheesh, that turtle is downright pathetic and adorable at the same time (no extra points for guessing what is probably obvious at this point).


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fluttershy is once again a mane character. All is well.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

FYI, Rainbow Dash hadn't been in the last 2 episodes either, but nobody seemed to take notice of her. I guess we all know who is best pony!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Done (WARNING SPOILERS):
-Predictable as hell, but that turtle was the star. And I'm rather glad Rainbow Dash had to swallow her words in this episode (really, she was kind of jerkish). I see why Lauren Faust said RD wouldn't be a good sister, I mean, look at what she put those pets through! Okay, she'd probably less harsh with a sister, but she'd still probably put her through a "living to live up to me" routine on a daily basis.
-Not my favorite episode this season (still has to measure up to the first two), but it was rather sweet and funny all the way through.
-"Keeping up with me", tee hee, that was probably the nicest and cleverest part of this episode.
-Who the hell built that helicopter?! Well, Twilight has that machine in her basement but I don't know whether she built it or not.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll never get over how quick this community is.


----------



## Conker (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 5 minutes into the episode (counting the OP): Conker is going to be furious.


Not furious, though I wasn't exactly thrilled with the episode. It did have a ton of really cute parts, and the ending scene made up for most of what I didn't like with it. 

I knew the pet choice long before this aired, simply because of the toy line, so that ruined some of it, but even then, it's way obvious. Not that that is a bad thing I guess, but eh. I like my foreshadowing a tad more subtle. 

The song was alright too. Glad to get a song anyways. Fluttershy was actually pretty fun in this episode, she did something not passive D: 

But, Rainbowdash isn't one of my favorite characters, so episodes about her can be hit/miss. This one...god, she was kind of a bitch through most of it. All of the qualities I like least about her were front and center until the end. Though, I'm glad this episode ended by giving her some nice character development.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought this was supposed to be a scootaloo episode :\
Oh well, atleast we didn't have three CMC episodes in a row.


----------



## cad (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, I think Scootaloo would've been mentioned in the synopsis if she was acting a major role throughout the episode. Not surprised that she wasn't in the episode.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

EPISODES OF SEASON 2 WITHOUT A PINKIE PIE SONG: 7.

But thank god we got a song finally and it was good. I enjoyed the episode and so far Season 2 has been a very solid season despite a severe lack of Pinkie Pie based episodes. 

That turtle is badass and certainly places in the top two of my pets list but RD fell.

Other commentary.
Friend: also RD = Michael Vick
Friend: abusing animals and forcing them into dangerous competitions


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm not sure why the fact that I've pointed out hideous cosplayers has offended you. Ugly people dressing up as characters isn't exactly new...I mean, go look at 90% of American cosplayers :\


I'm not offended. I'm just amazed that you find most of those people "ugly". A few of them, maybe, but not all.

I still think your standards of beauty are way too high.


----------



## Conker (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I'm not offended. I'm just amazed that you find most of those people "ugly". A few of them, maybe, but not all.
> 
> I still think your standards of beauty are way too high.


Eh, standards are really subjective. Even one person said he found some of them cute, but I disagree. It's really not something we can debate, because what I find attractive someone else might not. I may have been kind of hyperbolic though.


----------



## Jon1128 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

holy crap Equestria is a actual place


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Alstor said:


> I'll never get over how quick this community is.



No fucking way, I had to study Aaron Ralston's story (the dude who had to cut off his own arm trapped under a rock) literally a week ago (just had a test on survival on Friday). I was a little bit freaked out when she *SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER got her wing trapped under that rock


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Tomorrow is FiM's premiere in Latinamerica. Yay!
The cast is now different from the one in the demo episode, but it hasn't been released in its entirety. It's going to air in Discovery Kids (well, at least that channel finally got something good) and I just saw a commercial for it on TV, *squee*.
Hope the dubbing actresses manage to come with a decent effort.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Daww, I loved this episode just the right amount. Not too much, not too little. Though, I think the musical part went on just a little too long, but it was bearable.

I'm not sure if everyone here reads the comments on youtube about the video, but people have been noticing an animation screw-up around 8:55 involving the duck and Dash's head.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really enjoyed that episode. I loved the song. I mean, she literally sang about finding a pet that's as awesome as she is, and the song quality itself was no disgrace to famous musicals. I liked it more than the last 2 episodes. Rainbow Dash earned her status as awesome in the previous season, so it was all good. (By contrast, I remember watching Sonic the Hedgehog, and him saying how he was "way past cool", even though he had Steve Urkel's voice, and his skill was "running away from everything". I was like 10 years old, and rolled my eyes at that.)

I don't know that Rainbow Dash was much of a jerk... maybe in comparison to what we might expect of cute colourful ponies, but that doesn't really say anything. Her antics paint her as a fairly straight-forward and entertaining pony.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> I'm not sure if everyone here reads the comments on youtube about the video, but people have been noticing an animation screw-up around 8:55 involving the duck and Dash's head.


The duck is actually a tachyon! It all makes sense now!

(/badjoke)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sad Dashy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Best thing ever.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Best thing ever.


  Yay!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Daww, I loved this episode just the right amount. Not too much, not too little. Though, I think the musical part went on just a little too long, but it was bearable.
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone here reads the comments on youtube about the video, but people have been noticing an animation screw-up around 8:55 involving the duck and Dash's head.


I don't see it.


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't see it.


The duck should be behind Dash's head.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Only 5 minutes for the premiere of the first season in Latinamerica! 
*Anxious*, pleasendub cast, don't screw up.

Edit: finally!


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

1. Do something. 
2. Play this song.
3. Do it heroically.

More amazingness.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, the dubbed pilot is done broadcasting, in general lines (I don't know all the actresses):

â€”Whoever is singing the opening song REALLY needs singing lessons, she sounds pretty off-key.
â€”Regarding the voices:
-Twilight: fine, nothing special, but too high-pitched for her.
-Spike: the fact he's voiced by a girl SHOWS, quite a few kids are going to be confused when he falls for Rarity, even if the Spanish language doesn't allow for neutral pronouns, otherwise, I think I could get used to it.
-Applejack: voiced by Claudia Motta, fitting and appropiate, I mean that as a compliment mlre than it sounds.
-Rainbow Dash: her laugh is good, but I've got mixed feelings on hers. Tomboyish enough, but maybe too tomboyish, it sounds kind of like a boy going through puberty.
-Rarity: Elsa CoviÃ¡n is doing a good job with her and it pleases me, a lot. Now we'll just wait until she has to whine (don't disappoint me, please).
-Fluttershy: voiced by Maggie Vera, who has good range, but her voice is not as sweet, soft and cute as Libman's, it suits her a lot though, much more than I expected (she was Bubble's, that Bubble, voice in the dub, after all).
-Pinkie Pie: a pity, it was better when CoviÃ¡n voiced her (which was something like an ignorant child but it was good), not as energetic, crazy *and frenetic as it could be, sad, really.
â€”The names of all places are kept in English, well-pronounced English at least.
â€”The rest is waiting, the nice voices so far are Rarity, Fluttershy, and Applejack's; I'm neutral on Twilight's and Spike's and leaning towards the negative on Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie's, we'll just wait and see.


----------



## Yoshiya (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why isn't this the Official MLP thread? Nobody else is enough of an underdeveloped/spergin' manchild to make another thread anyway...


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> MY IMMERSION


Case in point to the fucking _max_


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yoshiya said:


> Case in point to the fucking _max_



Mind explaining youself? What's so wrong with commenting on the dub's voices? Or rewatching it?


----------



## Yoshiya (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Mind explaining youself? What's so wrong with commenting on the dub's voices? *Or rewatching it?*


Clarified


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Mind explaining youself? What's so wrong with commenting on the dub's voices? Or rewatching it?



It's an insult.

So anyway I'm enjoying all the Derpy cameos that have been cropping up in the shows which is about the best that could be done with the character. imo


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yoshiya said:


> Clarified



Well, I like it and now it's on TV with other voices, in my language and I like seing different interpretations of the same character, so why not?

@ShÃ nwÃ ng: I knew it was an insult.


----------



## Yoshiya (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well, I like it and now it's on TV with other voices, in my language and I like seing different interpretations of the same character, so why not?
> 
> @ShÃ nwÃ ng: I knew it was an insult.


See, if you knew it was an insult, what else was there to clarify/explain?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yoshiya said:


> See, if you knew it was an insult, what else was there to clarify/explain?



What was so wrong about liking the show, plus I wasn't completely sure. And you already clarified the one aspect that was the focus of your "my inmersion", so thanks.


----------



## Yoshiya (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What was so wrong about liking the show, plus I wasn't completely sure. And you already clarified the one aspect that was the focus of your "my inmersion", so thanks.


Beyond "liking a show created and intended for 5-8 year old girls", "liking a show thats animation is average at best", "liking a show thats storyline is severely below average (see me) at best", "liking characters with no depth and very little development" [all points you've probably been confronted with already] there's not much else *that I can think of off the top of my head at 5 AM. Carry on being a barely functional member of society, I guess...


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yoshiya said:


> Beyond "liking a show created and intended for 5-8 year old girls", "liking a show thats animation is average at best", "liking a show thats storyline is severely below average (see me) at best", "liking characters with no depth and very little development" [all points you've probably been confronted with already] there's not much else. Carry on being a barely functional member of society, I guess...



I'm no rabid fan, for starters. Also:
-True.
-True.
-"True", only the first two episodes of the first season follow a semblance of an overaching plot, a pretty average one at that, but the rest of the show is more in the line of slice-of-life shows.
-True, but I consider them to be likeable enough, they're the reason I watch the show.

Also, you're making the mistake of thinking this is the only show I watch. See, "brony" just means liking the show, not giving your life and sacrificing everything that makes you a member of society for it, and that applies to any fandom.

Edit: 
Yoshiya, out of curiosity, how many episodes have you seen?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yoshiya said:


> Carry on being a *barely functional member of society*, I guess...


*[CITATION NEEDED]*


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yoshiya said:


> Beyond "liking a show created and intended for 5-8 year old girls", "liking a show thats animation is average at best", "liking a show thats storyline is severely below average (see me) at best", "liking characters with no depth and very little development" [all points you've probably been confronted with already] there's not much else *that I can think of off the top of my head at 5 AM. Carry on being a barely functional member of society, I guess...



Your points are based on subjective opinion. Except maybe the first one, which is half-truth: it was created with intent to entertain 5-8 year old girls _and their parents_ (and so was every famous Disney movie). Anyways, shit argument. You could keep going for hours, and the only thing that would ever be proven is that you think you're right to yourself.

Objective statistical point: There are a ton of legitimate fans for this show, a great many of them are animation fans in general as well. There wouldn't be such a fandom if the show actually sucked as much as you imply, therefor it is clearly more rational to conclude that you don't know what you're talking about.

I suppose the same argument could be used in support of the Twilight books, but I'm not denying it. As much as I dislike them, it did something right, and it would be pants-on-head retarded to pretend it did not. If you dislike something enough to go on a forum and argue your dislike, "functional member of society" is not a favourable angle to bring up either.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My friendship freefall tshirt fucking finally came in.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My friendship freefall tshirt fucking finally came in.



Sweet!
What background colour?


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I don't know that Rainbow Dash was much of a jerk... maybe in comparison to what we might expect of cute colourful ponies, but that doesn't really say anything. Her antics paint her as a fairly straight-forward and entertaining pony.


I was offput by the fact that she completely missed the point of wanting to have a pet. I suppose I wasn't surprised that she did, but her doing so still touched a nerve. She made this "I want a pet" all about herself and not the actual animal, despite the big triathlon thing she put them all through. She was always still out front though, taking the attention. It was always "i need something as cool as me" and not "I need something I find cool". 

Even Twilight said "I don't think she gets the point", and I am glad that she finally did at the end, but only after putting all those animals through tons of bullshit, almost getting some of them killed.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was offput by the fact that she completely missed the point of wanting to have a pet. I suppose I wasn't surprised that she did, but her doing so still touched a nerve. She made this "I want a pet" all about herself and not the actual animal, despite the big triathlon thing she put them all through. She was always still out front though, taking the attention. It was always "i need something as cool as me" and not "I need something I find cool".
> 
> Even Twilight said "I don't think she gets the point", and I am glad that she finally did at the end, but only after putting all those animals through tons of bullshit, almost getting some of them killed.



The falcon seemed appropriate. Because they both left each other while the other one suffered.

Also, relevant to your post:
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35bvn9/


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The falcon seemed appropriate. Because they both left each other while the other one suffered.
> 
> Also, relevant to your post:
> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35bvn9/


Bahaha, never thought of that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Sweet!
> What background colour?


I ordered the black one cause I don't have anything to go with the teal one and my jacket is white.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I personally dont mind MLP even though I aint a bronie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Dragonfurry said:


> I personally dont mind MLP even though I aint a bronie.


It's cool, my roommate likes the show even though he's not a brony.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's cool, my roommate likes the show even though he's not a brony.



Wasn't "brony" a general term to denote male fans of MLP regardless of their fanboyism?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's cool, my roommate likes the show even though he's not a brony.



Meh I dont see why people hate bronies. There are worse people on forums aka stupid people.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My little brother watches it, so I watch it.  The show is basically just spongebob squarepants but with ponies. and above sealevel.  Its just a show and I like it.  am I a brony for that?  who cares!


----------



## Acetyl (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, cool, there's a thread about this here. Just going to get in my obligatory Twilight is best pony comment real quick.

Any fanfiction writers here? Just curious. I've been working on one myself (non-shipping) for a bit and hope to get it features on EqD.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Acetyl said:


> Oh, cool, there's a thread about this here. Just going to get in my obligatory *Twilight is best pony* comment real quick.
> 
> Any fanfiction writers here? Just curious. I've been working on one myself (non-shipping) for a bit and hope to get it features on EqD.



This is a shit storm waiting to happen.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Actually, Twilight has become one of my favorites since the start of the second season, probably because we finally get to see a bit more of her and, aside from the first two episodes, the first season never actually had a Twilight-centric episode... correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Joeyyy said:


> This is a shit storm waiting to happen.


Hey whatever is someone's favorite pony that's their preference.


----------



## Acetyl (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Joeyyy said:


> This is a shit storm waiting to happen.



Then it's a good thing I didn't forget my umbrella. 

And if you're being serious, is there _anything_ that won't cause a shit storm here? Can't a guy just say what his favorite pony is, or did I stumble upon some forbidden territory unbeknownst to newcomers like myself?


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey whatever is someone's favorite pony that's their preference.



Oh yeah I wasnt bashing.  just stating that people can get very opinionative about this show and "wut ponees best"


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *[CITATION NEEDED]*



http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4frmoz
http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4gedxy
http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4ex0i6
http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4gkawa (this one is really something x.x)

you asked, you shall receive...


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4frmoz
> http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4gedxy
> http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4ex0i6
> http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4gkawa (this one is really something x.x)
> ...



And that still applies to a lot fandoms (if not everyone of them), not just bronies.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If you think that's a non-functioning member of society, you really need to get out more.


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> If you think that's a non-functioning member of society, you really need to get out more.



he wanted quotes and he got them 



> And that still applies to a lot fandoms (if not everyone of them), not just bronies.



true... except the third one perharps...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> he wanted quotes and he got them
> 
> 
> 
> true... except the third one perharps...


Nope, third one applies to other fandoms as well. Replace out, "brony" with another fandom and it does happen in furry, weaboo, trekkie, gamers, pokemon fans, etc.

Also you're a furry, that's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Those quotes show a weird person, not a non-functioning member of society.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Those posts show a really weird person indeed.

I'm pretty sure it's not telling us anything about Bronies. Just that the topic of his personal delusions are ponies.


----------



## Aden (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/gallery/33259258#/d4ex0i6



Why, that's not love and tolerance at all! We've an impostor in our midst.


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Those posts show a really weird person indeed.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not telling us anything about Bronies. Just that the topic of his personal delusions are ponies.



more then one, in fact 


> Nope, third one applies to other fandoms as well. Replace out, "brony" with another fandom and it does happen in furry, weaboo, trekkie, gamers, pokemon fans, etc.
> 
> Also you're a furry, that's the pot calling the kettle black.


find me some citations for that 
except for the pokemon fan... I know that crime were committed for cards >.> http://www.ericbarger.com/pokemon.esu.htm

and leave this here http://danerboots.deviantart.com/art/Pony-Confessions-2-269934657


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Relevant to some interests:
http://parallaxmlp.deviantart.com/art/Derpy-Loves-her-Lava-Lamp-270265125


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Relevant to some interests:
> http://parallaxmlp.deviantart.com/art/Derpy-Loves-her-Lava-Lamp-270265125


This is too good.
Great find.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> find me some citations for that


http://www.vivisector.org/vivblog/

http://furrydrama-2.livejournal.com/profile


ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Relevant to some interests:





ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> http://parallaxmlp.deviantart.com/art/Derpy-Loves-her-Lava-Lamp-270265125


That was awesome, also how can someone look at two things at once anyhow?
I just thought Derpy had a lazy eye.


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.vivisector.org/vivblog/
> 
> http://furrydrama-2.livejournal.com/profile
> 
> ...



It's easy to find drama/raging comment in the furry fandom 
come on, you could just have pointed F.A 
but it's only one fandom...
and there some kinds that are can't be really associated with these quotes... like the sports, litterature and etc... fandoms


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally found out what the female version of "Brony" is.

You ready?

Pegasisters.

Badass.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I finally found out what the female version of "Brony" is.
> 
> You ready?
> 
> ...



*Scratches head*
Sounds like the name of some metal band.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> but it's only one fandom...
> and there some kinds that are can't be really associated with these quotes... like the sports, litterature and etc... fandoms



Among sports fans, drunken fights aren't all that uncommon. Large groups of them have even been known to riot when their collective favourite team loses/wins some 'important' game. This is common to the extent that you can expect to read about it happening in various places around the world a few times a year. It's certainly a different kind of monster, but is it any less ridiculous?

--

I currently have a steampunk Twilight Sparkle desktop image! Honestly, I think her anal retentiveness in the "Lesson Zero" episode developed her a bit more, which made her a lot more interesting to me. Quirks are endearing, but she was pretty much the default-ish, less interesting, rational one, until that episode... I liked her, but she just didn't have much to stand out with for me.



			
				Krystal Harmonia said:
			
		

> Pegasisters.



I always found that one to be awesome. Or at least it's way better sounding than 'Brony'...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> It's easy to find drama/raging comment in the furry fandom
> come on, you could just have pointed F.A
> but it's only one fandom...
> and there some kinds that are can't be really associated with these quotes... like the sports, litterature and etc... fandoms


Look up Notch vs Yogscast
Perfect example.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I currently have a steampunk Twilight Sparkle desktop image! Honestly, I think her anal retentiveness in the "Lesson Zero" episode developed her a bit more, which made her a lot more interesting to me. Quirks are endearing, but she was pretty much the default-ish, less interesting, rational one, until that episode... I liked her, but she just didn't have much to stand out with for me.



Pretty much this, not to mention her breakdown in the second episode of The Return of Harmony, that was the first time I actually felt sympathy for Twilight.

Also, mind sharing that desktop image?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I finally found out what the female version of "Brony" is.
> 
> You ready?
> 
> ...



Took you long enough


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Also, mind sharing that desktop image?



Twilight Sparkle Steampunk!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Twilight Sparkle Steampunk!



Oh my, that's actually awesome! Now I want to find one of Rarity dressed as a victorian lady.

EDIT: Found one. Not as good, but it'll do for now.


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Look up Notch vs Yogscast
> Perfect example.



developper vs youtube sensation is fan reaction now?  'There seems to be some â€œtensionâ€ between the indie developer Mojang and the youtube sensation that is the Yogscast.`



> Among sports fans, drunken fights aren't all that uncommon. Large groups of them have even been known to riot when their collective favourite team loses/wins some 'important' game. This is common to the extent that you can expect to read about it happening in various places around the world a few times a year. It's certainly a different kind of monster, but is it any less ridiculous?


this is not the same thing; are you familiar with Durkheim theory of the social courant? It's outside of the individual conscience and can bring him to perfom action he would'nt perfom in the first place.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Who the fuck took the time to hunt down, screen cap, and re-post bad comments from bronies? 

OH LOOK! YOU FOUND DUMB PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET! 

HAVE A COOKIE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> developper vs youtube sensation is fan reaction now?  'There seems to be some â€œtensionâ€ between the indie developer Mojang and the youtube sensation that is the Yogscast.`
> 
> 
> this is not the same thing; are you familiar with Durkheim theory of the social courant? It's outside of the individual conscience and can bring him to perfom action he would'nt perfom in the first place.


It's the same damn thing, the only difference is that my example was in the macroscopic level, your example was in the microscopic level.


----------



## Conker (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I finally found out what the female version of "Brony" is.
> 
> You ready?
> 
> ...


I believe "brony" to be a gender neutral term, and I find pegasisters do be kind of stupid. It's not a word I'll use.


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Who the fuck took the time to hunt down, screen cap, and re-post bad comments from bronies?
> 
> OH LOOK! YOU FOUND DUMB PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET!
> 
> HAVE A COOKIE.



*edited...*



> developper vs youtube sensation is fan reaction now?  'There seems to be some â€œtensionâ€ between the indie developer Mojang and the youtube sensation that is the Yogscast.`
> 
> 
> this is not the same thing; are you familiar with Durkheim theory of the social courant? It's outside of the individual conscience and can bring him to perfom action he would'nt perfom in the first place.
> It's the same damn thing, the only difference is that my example was in the macroscopic level, your example was in the microscopic level.



compagny figthing doesn't alway engage the fan: ex:http://www.seattlepi.com/business/a...Pokemon-as-ex-partners-square-off-1126716.php


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> u mad bro?


Go back an re-read the newcomer's guide to furaffinity forums.
You just did a fucking faceplant into concrete.


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Go back an re-read the newcomer's guide to furaffinity forums.
> You just did a fucking faceplant into concrete.



so a phrase gives me intention now? ... phrase that I placed after I put arguments in place. If you can't really discuss without calling people dumb and etc, doesn't that make you a troll? a bad one, but a troll?


----------



## Alstor (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> developper vs youtube sensation is fan reaction now?  'There seems to be some â€œtensionâ€ between the indie developer Mojang and the youtube sensation that is the Yogscast.`


Surely, you haven't seen the Minecraft subreddit when that occurred...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> doesn't that make you a troll? a bad one, but a troll?


God damnit, what's with furries and crying, "troll"?


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> God damnit, what's with furries and crying, "troll"?


I was nearly called one


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> this is not the same thing; are you familiar with Durkheim theory of the social courant? It's outside of the individual conscience and can bring him to perfom action he would'nt perfom in the first place.



We're talking about fandoms. This line of thinking would imply that Sports fandoms are worse than other fandoms because their share of problems are _en masse_, whereas other fandoms have a creepy minority that doesn't rightly represent the whole (can be disregarded as being the _extreme cases_). It's not the same thing, but as I said, it's a different kind of monster, one that's apparently overshadowing the other. Maybe this is exactly what you're saying, I have no idea, I'm just following up on it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> I was nearly called one


No... just no.  If that's your idea of what qualifies as trolling, then you need to visit this website-
http://www.helpfeedthetroll.com/


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> We're talking about fandoms. This line of thinking would imply that Sports fandoms are worse than other fandoms because their share of problems are _en masse_, whereas other fandoms have a creepy minority that doesn't rightly represent the whole (can be disregarded as being the _extreme cases_). It's not the same thing, but as I said, it's a different kind of monster, one that's apparently overshadowing the other. Maybe this is exactly what you're saying, I have no idea, I'm just following up on it.



they're not worse then any fandom... the riot are just produced by  three possible theorie - the one stated before - freud:  crowd behaviort theory is that people who are in a crowd act differently towards people from those who are thinking individually. The minds of the group would merge to form a way of thinking. Each member's enthusiasm would be increased as a result, and one becomes less aware of the true nature of one's actions. - and the convergence: like minded people gathers to form to crowd, thus the crowd is the expression of this state of mind


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can we bring this back on topic to mlp?


There was a announcement a while back the bare minimum needed of dvds bought to justify a box set is 300k.  So it should be pretty easy for bronies to make this happen.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> they're not worse then any fandom... the riot are just produced by and three possible theorie) - the one stated before - freud:  crowd behaviort theory is that people who are in a crowd act differently towards people from those who are thinking individually. The minds of the group would merge to form a way of thinking. Each member's enthusiasm would be increased as a result, and one becomes less aware of the true nature of one's actions. - and the convergence: like minded people gathers to form to crowd, thus the crowd is the expression of this state of mind



Yeah, that's what I was understanding. How are they not worse than other fandoms for that reason though? A fandom is a crowd of like-minded people in that they share a specific interest. To judge and compare the fandoms themselves requires considering what they do as a crowd. Paying any attention to individuals has nothing to do with crowd-think at all, it's just someone's personal psychology, thus it has almost nothing to do with any fandom they associate to. It would be wrong to assume that "all sports fans are perfectly sane", just like it would be to assume the same of everyone in any other fandom... there are weird people of all interests, so there is no insight in that.

Sports fan crowd-think has lead to riots. As your point goes, this is a product of the fandom, not of the individuals within the fandom. Few fandoms can claim cause to this kind of carnage. It seems fairly rational to say it is comparatively worse.


----------



## zanian (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Yeah, that's what I was understanding. How are they not worse than other fandoms for that reason though? A fandom is a crowd of like-minded people in that they share a specific interest. To judge and compare the fandoms themselves requires considering what they do as a crowd. Paying any attention to individuals has nothing to do with crowd-think at all, it's just someone's personal psychology, thus it has almost nothing to do with any fandom they associate to. It would be wrong to assume that "all sports fans are perfectly sane", just like it would be to assume the same of everyone in any other fandom... there are weird people of all interests, so there is no insight in that.
> 
> Sports fan crowd-think has lead to riots. As your point goes, this is a product of the fandom, not of the individuals within the fandom. Few fandoms can claim cause to this kind of carnage. It seems fairly rational to say it is comparatively worse.



there other factors to take in consideration too in a riot; sometime it's just the fan, but sometime, it can be sometime else. Ex:  http://thetyee.ca/Life/2011/05/27/HockeyRiotMyths/
the point is: to understand a riot, the surrounding have to be studied too, as it can influence the creation and the mentality of the said riot


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Can we bring this back on topic to mlp?
> 
> 
> There was a announcement a while back the bare minimum needed of dvds bought to justify a box set is 300k.  So it should be pretty easy for bronies to make this happen.



Was that within the past couple days? The EQD announcement with copy-pasta from some guy who works at the company producing the DVDs? I was honestly disappointed with how dumb of a read it was. I understand that there are certain criteria to follow for them to safely make money within their own business' setup, but overall it seemed like excuses for the lazy and unmotivated business man.

Good money has been made off of things with far less of a following than MLP has gained. I have a strong feeling that they would make a killing off of box sets if they puts some creative marketing thought into it. I get the impression that they only see a "Yes/No" scenario, because they just lack motivation to pursue anything. The MLP fandom is of an impressive scale, and any businessman saying they can't make money off of it is lying or lazy. I'm rather jaded towards the excuses.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Seriously guys, we've derailed.  Bring your point back round circle.  I know you're debating about groups of fans in general, but you've drifted off topic.

For example, http://www.welovefine.com/wp/?p=854
We lovefinetees is giving away free stuff if you buy dj-pon-3 shirts.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MOTHER OF GOD:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12081703941...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_2968wt_1396


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Sweet tap dancing christ!
Getting someone to pay 1.5 k for a plushie makes whoever made this my god damn hero.


----------



## Aden (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

brb learning to sew


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> MOTHER OF GOD:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12081703941...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_2968wt_1396



Finally! A good plushie that I'd love to have! And RD's gala costume was my favorite by far.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's over 2.1k as of this post, and yes, I'd love to have it, too. Dashie's costume for the Gala was my favorite.


----------



## tessiursa (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

2.1k for a plushie. That is crazy. o.o

...I really need to learn how to sew!


----------



## cad (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Relevant to some interests:
> http://parallaxmlp.deviantart.com/art/Derpy-Loves-her-Lava-Lamp-270265125


saw that one yesterday on EQD
it's even available as a FUCKING SCREENSAVER
hell yeaaaah



Conker said:


> I believe "brony" to be a gender neutral term, and  I find pegasisters do be kind of stupid. It's not a word I'll  use.


Same here. It's just a term to describe fans of the show. It's just like calling Star Trek fans "trekkies", imo. There's no need to differentiate female MLP fans from male ones.



CannonFodder said:


> ^Seriously guys, we've derailed.  Bring your  point back round circle.  I know you're debating about groups of fans  in general, but you've drifted off topic.
> 
> For example, http://www.welovefine.com/wp/?p=854
> We lovefinetees is giving away free stuff if you buy dj-pon-3 shirts.


HOLY FUCKING CELESTIA I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE OMGOMGOMGOMG.


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Coolest car ever. I love the little Mopar 'm' cutie mark, nice touch.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> HOLY FUCKING CELESTIA I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE OMGOMGOMGOMG.


If I had the money I would buy it this instant.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> MOTHER OF GOD:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12081703941...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_2968wt_1396



ps. Apparently this isn't the first one to sell like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fluttershy-...My-Little-Pony-Friendship-Magic-/120792470190


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*








JUST TAKE IT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I now know what I plan on sewing this christmas break.
I have the materials for plushies lying around actually.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I found myself wandering the toy aisles yesterday, and since I'm me I ended up in the MLP section.
And I was actually quite disappointed. Celestia was pink, the hair wasn't right, and Pinkie's voice actor sounded bored and unenthusiastic.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know you're a true brony when you have a dream about MLP.

I had one last night.

So, the dream was about me hanging out with some other MLP fans, mostly women, who were either dressed in MLP swag or dressed in the colors of different ponies. And we were all going to some kind of theme park that had a section that was MLP-themed. And we were at a McDees that had pony toys.

And we were talking about MLP and I had just seen the latest MLP episode which was unreleased, and was trying to tell the other bronies about it without spoiling it.

The episode was a Twilight/Celestia episode where Celestia reveals a deeply kept secret: that Twilight is actually Celestia's third sister. Or actually, Celestia's third sister is in twilight, much like Luna is "in" Nightmare Moon. And celestia was giving twilight the choice to eventually decide to take her place alongside Celestia, and the moral of the episode is about choosing what you want to do with your life or something.

When you think about it, this kinda makes sense. The way Celestia dotes over Twilight in the series, it's almost like Celestia is training Twilight to be her successor. Either that, or Celestia realizes how powerful Twilight could become and wants to make sure she stays on the good side of the force.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> So I found myself wandering the toy aisles yesterday, and since I'm me I ended up in the MLP section.
> And I was actually quite disappointed. Celestia was pink, the hair wasn't right, and Pinkie's voice actor sounded bored and unenthusiastic.


Does anyone know if they are going to make better toys?


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> You know you're a true brony when you have a dream about MLP.



I had one where I was on an adventure with Pinkie Pie and E Honda/the Hulk. I wasn't really paying any attention to either of them, though. I'd look over and see E Honda doing his speedy palm strike attack, then I'd look over again later and I'd see the Incredible Hulk, yet my mind just regarded them as being the same one character. I don't remember anything of what happened in the dream, and Pinkie Pie was a very tiny part of it. She may have just shown up for a moment to recommend a party, but that was all.



			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they are going to make better toys?



I'm hoping that seeing numerous people bid thousands of dollars on a plushie will push them to realize that, yes, they can make money off of us. But I'm really thinking that their product marketing teams are just completely daft and unobservant compared to their media teams.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I'm hoping that seeing numerous people bid thousands of dollars on a plushie will push them to realize that, yes, they can make money off of us. But I'm really thinking that their product marketing teams are just completely daft and unobservant compared to their media teams.


Speaking of which-
http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...endship-is-magic-brony-what-magic-is-this.jpg


Also if Robert Patterson is a brony, I guess his favorite pony is twilight sparkle.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which-
> http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...endship-is-magic-brony-what-magic-is-this.jpg
> 
> 
> Also if Robert Patterson is a brony, I guess his favorite pony is twilight sparkle.


Actually not that bad. But I think with all official merchandise, the eyes have to be a tad larger.


----------



## cad (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the size looks fine on that ornament, but the size of the brushables eyes are waaay too small. that they only have their cutie mark on one side of their flank is another thing that should be fixed.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am of the opinion that Luna and Celestia are the same entity. It is possible that Twilight is also connected. 


My theory is; the first battle with Discord ended in the Chaos god`s favour. The spirit of Chaos and the spirit of Harmony fought, but Chaos won and Harmony was sundered into three unequal fragments. One became day (dominant), one became night (secondary) and the smallest shard became the brief dusk and dawn between the two (ie: Twilight). The third, much smaller and weaker shard was lost in time and would not emerge for thousands of years. The other two became independent and grew in power, eventually reaching the point where their combined strength eclipsed Discord`s. They banished him, and imposed perfect control over their section of the world. 

The third shard only recently emerged, and Celestia has recognized the potential. Whether she seeks to reassimilate both her lesser constituents or simply nurture them as powerful servants we don`t know yet. 

I do not however, believe that the naming of the character Twilight, as well as her favor within the royalty, to be mere coincidence. Especially given that each and every pony essentially has their destiny decided during childhood (ala the cutey marks).


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Actually not that bad. But I think with all official merchandise, the eyes have to be a tad larger.


Well we can just buy it, fill it with super glue to prevent it from shattering and call it a figurine.

Also go give the official zazzle store some love folks-
http://www.zazzle.com/mylittlepony/?qs=&dp=0&pg=3#homeProducts


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well we can just buy it, fill it with super glue to prevent it from shattering and call it a figurine.



They're made of the same plastic as the little figures. There is a small brass eye screw in the head for hanging, it unscrews easily if you're not going to use it as an ornament. You can see where the screw is here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> They're made of the same plastic as the little figures. There is a small brass eye screw in the head for hanging, it unscrews easily if you're not going to use it as an ornament. You can see where the screw is here.


Quick everyone buy the ornament!
Where can I buy it anyhow?


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I ordered mine from Toys R Us, but they are out of stock atm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I ordered mine from Toys R Us, but they are out of stock atm.


They need to take off the hook and repackage it as a toy.


----------



## israfur (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is definitely breaking character, but MLP episode 2 season 2 made me cry.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



israfur said:


> This is definitely breaking character, but MLP episode 2 season 2 made me cry.



I'm too manly to cry. My eyes bled salty water instead, because I'm not a sissy crybaby! :V
(awww Twilight..)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dayum-
[YT]9LJmyG0vd2k[/YT]
I didn't know there were this good of singers in the fandom.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This just in: Rainbow Dash has a male voice actor in Brazil.

...

Okay, this is bad. First Spitfire, now Rainbow Dash? What`s next? Soarin turns out to be a filly?


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Gee wizz, guys, I drew ponies.

Twilight Sparkle - drew this last night. After watching those "Friendship is Witchcraft" parody episodes, I half imagine she's reading/writing her own shipping fanfics of her friends. That has nothing to do with this picture, I'm just throwing that out there.
Rainbow Dash - drew this a month or so ago. I don't think I linked to it at all in here, so I am now. Considering I didn't plan any of it's composition properly, it came out way better than it should have. The lighting is that of a sunrise/sunset, but I didn't decide on it until after I finished colouring RD. It feels like it needs more, but I just don't care to mess around on it anymore. At least for now.. (which likely means it's as done as it's gonna get)


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know you guys should give the bronies a private forum here( like we do on my other forum I am in).


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Dragonfurry said:


> You know you guys should give the bronies a private forum here( like we do on my other forum I am in).



Unnecessary. We don't bring MLP into any other threads unless it's on-topic information. We don't have enough to talk about to warrant a private forum here; this thread alone has been more than sufficient.

It is a mighty thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Unnecessary. We don't bring MLP into any other threads unless it's on-topic information. We don't have enough to talk about to warrant a private forum here; this thread alone has been more than sufficient.
> 
> It is a mighty thread.


The only times we really leak out of this thread is the ponify forum game or like right now in the aww you lose forum game.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Say hello to my new wallpaper-
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/2d...er Ponyhammer_40k Warhammer warhammer_40k.png


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Say hello to my new wallpaper-
> http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/2d...er Ponyhammer_40k Warhammer warhammer_40k.png



That's Lauren Faust as a pony, right? Who had that idea, by the way?
I also saw one where Lauren is driving a car at the edge of insanity because teen Discord speaks too loudly on the phone and Luna and Celestia are fighting in the back.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's Lauren Faust as a pony, right? Who had that idea, by the way?
> I also saw one where Lauren is driving a car at the edge of insanity because teen Discord speaks too loudly on the phone and Luna and Celestia are fighting in the back.


Lauren originally made the ponysona.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Lauren originally made the ponysona.



Really? Was it an unicorn and with such long hair? When she made it, I mean.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Its actually an alicorn. Both a pegasus and a unicorn.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Its actually an alicorn. Both a pegasus and a unicorn.



I thought her being an alicorn was the fandom's creation, part of the reason why I asked.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I thought her being an alicorn was the fandom's creation, part of the reason why I asked.


She made the character.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I thought her being an alicorn was the fandom's creation, part of the reason why I asked.



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-x1o0k-fqfIU/TnKEfowVcZI/AAAAAAAAAC0/BBQtpZ1qY_Q/s1600/LF_pony_sepia.jpg
^Her original drawing^



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's Lauren Faust as a pony, right? Who had that idea, by the way?
> I also saw one where Lauren is driving a car at the edge of insanity  because teen Discord speaks too loudly on the phone and Luna and  Celestia are fighting in the back.



BAM!
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-aT-kiXQRP..._car_around_by_equestria_prevails-d4cg79q.jpg


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-x1o0k-fqfIU/TnKEfowVcZI/AAAAAAAAAC0/BBQtpZ1qY_Q/s1600/LF_pony_sepia.jpg
> ^Her original drawing^
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Haha, precisely. I love that picture.


----------



## cad (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-x1o0k-fqfIU/TnKEfowVcZI/AAAAAAAAAC0/BBQtpZ1qY_Q/s1600/LF_pony_sepia.jpgBAM!
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-aT-kiXQRP..._car_around_by_equestria_prevails-d4cg79q.jpg


Discord x Faustpony OTP _forever_


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god, Notch is a brony.


Welovefinetees just released this awesome t-shirt-
http://www.welovefine.com/product.php?id_product=1367


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*whoops*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like to introduce everyone to my dark pony.
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/320/f/8/all_hail_nightmare_moon_by_pennywereskunk-d4gcacf.png

His name is Drake DarkHoof.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_XV3nniNi4 Cool song

Uh, so Spike is also awkwardly shaped. His head is huge, making him kinda hard to sculpt. Body is sort of small and thick, and his limbs are kinda skinny. He's hard to sculpt. I wish I had more clay so I could do something else, like either another pony or a Spartan from Halo


----------



## israfur (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The most epic tribute to Discord of all time.
*WARNING, SPOILERS*


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



israfur said:


> The most epic tribute to Discord of all time.
> *WARNING, SPOILERS*



Nice, but I think it's less of a tribute to Discord than it is to those two episodes.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can't wait for the new MLP episode in a couple hours.

Have a pony song while you wait.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sryqaS07WaU


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Can't wait for the new MLP episode in a couple hours.
> 
> Have a pony song while you wait.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sryqaS07WaU


Omg I can't wait, only 6 hours and 22 minutes.
So what's the episode about? No wait, don't spoil it for me.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Apparently spoiler tags aren't wanting to help me here. So spoilers ahead :V

Scootaloo led the Rainbow Dash fanclub. That was hilarious.Also, Mare Do Well wasn't Trixie. I`m disappoint.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: Hint about spoiler tags



Spoiler tags aren't that hard to use all you have to do is this:



Spoiler: Hint about spoiler tags



Follow the directions: 



Spoiler: Spoiler Directions



Click here


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Friendly neighborhood....ugh >_<


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episodes without a Pinkie Pie song: 8.



Spoiler:  Spoiler Image



Mare Do Well: TAS



So I figured out who Mare Do Well was about halfway through the show. The writers made it fairly obvious but that's fine. 

Also, I don't believe that I'm the only one that thinks this, but the infrastructure appears to be pitiful in Ponyville. FIRE THE MAYOR.



Aleu said:


> Friendly neighborhood....ugh >_<



Yeah, that was pretty annoying. This episode did no favors for RD imo.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My reaction to the episode:
Bitch got put in her place and I'm okay with this.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Yeah, that was pretty annoying. This episode did no favors for RD imo.



Yeah, really. I mean, I love RD and all but in the beginning, the hero worship was so over the top.

I like how they brought back Pinkie Pie's Pinkie Sense.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone have a link for the HUB-less?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> My reaction to the episode:
> Bitch got put in her place and I'm okay with this.


I'm only half way through and I can already tell which pon_ies_ are in on it.


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Does anyone have a link for the HUB-less?


DerpyHooves is usually first to post them each week.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree with Aleu... friendly neighborhood, ugh. But at least this show knows when its characters are being jerks or dicks, so I guess the first two minutes will do. I only hope RD isn't flanderized for the sake of giving lessons to the audience.

Edit: 
Nice episode, I say, and nice throwbacks to the first season as well.
-RD was annoying at the beginning. Even if we've been given signs of the magnitude of her pride and vanity, these last two episodes have amped it a bit too much. Yeah, she's flawed we get it, and "awesomeness" sha'n't be taken as an excuse to do whatever the hell you want. Nice lesson, nice treatment, but her behaviour in the first minutes was close to excessive. Did she brag this much in the first season? I'd say yes, but she wasn't getting everyone's unanymous approval back then, at least she got her due later.
-Like I said, the throwbacks to the first season were pretty cool, especially Pinkie's sense.
-What the hell is with that building? I don't know shit about architecture and even I think there's something not quite right with it.
-Yes Rarity, Mare-do-well's costume looks pretty good.
-At least they had the decency of not making a big fuss of Mare's real identity. That's another thing the show has going for it, treating the audience like people with a functioning brain.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What idiot puts a road going off a cliff? Why are there now cliffs in the town? Before it always looked very flat.


----------



## PurpleFerret (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> What idiot puts a road going off a cliff? Why are there now cliffs in the town? Before it always looked very flat.



Not to mention it was a ramp.

Ms. Celestia must've been very bored that day. I've never seen so much danger pop up in such a humble little pony village.


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought today's episode was hilarious, but I was super drunk while I watched it. Lots o fun.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man I'm probably gonna get flamed for this but the second season is a bit of a letdown  Also too much fanservice
Also I am REALLY starting to dislike Rainbow Dash. I demand more Fluttershy!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Man I'm probably gonna get flamed for this but the second season is a bit of a letdown  Also too much fanservice
> Also I am REALLY starting to dislike Rainbow Dash. I demand more Fluttershy!



Fanservice would be if the Rainbowdash said "20% cooler" every 3 seconds. There's maybe a bit of flandersization going on, but that's only to be expected. 

I would chalk this up to "BAWW IT WILL NEVER BE AS GOOD AS THE FIRST"


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Man I'm probably gonna get flamed for this but the second season is a bit of a letdown  Also too much fanservice
> Also I am REALLY starting to dislike Rainbow Dash. I demand more Fluttershy!



I may agree with this, but i`d like to know what I am agreeing to first. Saying the fanservice is overdone is well and good, but do you have any more specific examples? And what else has you irked?


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I honestly feel like the only fan service they have is Derpy, and maybe the poster of Nyan Dash in the latest episode. Season 2 was completed before Hasbro started paying attention to bronies, and I doubt they would go back and redo entire episodes just for fan service. (Derpy`s an exception, its easy just to derp her eyes in an episode.)


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found the fact that Rainbow Dash had her own club to be both hysterical and kind of stupid. I'm glad she got kicked off her high horse though. 

Also, people wearing fake RBD hair = lul


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Season 2 was completed before Hasbro started paying attention to bronies,


Speaking of which, somepony anypony tell the truth if Hasbro is going to make better toys.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bronies are like aliens. They come out of the god damn walls whenever someone mentions ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> Bronies are like aliens. They come out of the god damn walls whenever someone mentions ponies.


It's only a matter of time.

I for one welcome our new pony overlords.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.terrariaonline.com/attachments/lunabutterfly-png.20463/

Cute image.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which, somepony anypony tell the truth if Hasbro is going to make better toys.



Bronies have taken the matter into their own hands hooves


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What I gathered from the newest episode is it's okay to act a bitch, brag and laugh at your friends, so long as you're in a larger group of friends. :V

Yeah, that one scene kind of spoiled things for me. I feel the writer needs to work on justifying character actions, there was too much of ponies doing things for plot convenience.

It was still enjoyable to watch though, got some serious Darkwing Batmare going on there.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

too obvious plot etc. had it figured out really fast
also
Ponyville must be the most dangerous place to live on the planet, holy crap.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> too obvious plot etc. had it figured out really fast
> also
> Ponyville must be the most dangerous place to live on the planet, holy crap.



Well the mayor doesn`t exactly inspire leadership, so I can`t imagine the other city official to  be terribly competent either. I mean, did you see that thing they were trying to pass off as a building? I work on construction sites, and for that scene the show passed from _Kids Show _to _Horror. _


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ishtar5 said:


> Well the mayor doesn`t exactly inspire leadership, so I can`t imagine the other city official to  be terribly competent either. I mean, did you see that thing they were trying to pass off as a building? I work on construction sites, and for that scene the show passed from _Kids Show _to _Horror. _



I knew there was something WRONG with that building, but I don't know about the matter. Mind pointing out what was wrong with it in general terms?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*RAIN-BO-DAH!*


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I knew there was something WRONG with that building, but I don't know about the matter. Mind pointing out what was wrong with it in general terms?



The framework is woefully inadequate for a building that high. The The struts and stiles (what little there are) seem to have been placed completely at random, and I can`t see any studs whatsoever. There is nothing connecting one of the door frames to the building itself, there is no evidence of fastening or reinforcement anywhere, and the hooks used on the cranes are not compliant with OH&S regulations. They need a clip to prevent anything from accidentally slipping off. The roping should be fixed to a pallet, not just wrapped around a bundle of timber and furthermore chains are better suited to this, or preferably steel cables or something. One other thing I noticed was that there was no cordoning off of the area, not warning signs to the public to keep them away.

When the building started to collapse, there were cinder blocks and a pallet full of bricks _already up inside the framework?!? _What the absolute fuck was that about? Those are used from the ground up, and on the OUTSIDE of a building! 


And other less important things, the workers have helmets yes, but no safety glasses or hearing protection, there aren`t any signs of a blueprint being followed and how the hell do they intend to use their pencils? Further, what are the cranes made of? Why is that wood? And what exactly powers them if not diesel fuel or electricity? 


My heathen gods Hasbro, when will you design a show to appease your Building Industry affiliated viewers? :v


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...

Welp. 

I guess that adds "construction worker" to the list of professions that ruin absolutely everything, up there with doctor, physicist, mathematician, police officer, historian, soldier and engineer. :v (I know I'm forgetting some, but oh well)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Welp.
> 
> I guess that adds "construction worker" to the list of professions that ruin absolutely everything, up there with doctor, physicist, mathematician, police officer, historian, soldier and engineer. :v (I know I'm forgetting some, but oh well)



Technically, I`m a cabinetmaker. I work on the inbuilt furniture such as kitchens and bathrooms. But my course work made sure I damn well knew how to build a house if I needed to. It`s part of my job, but not the focus. 


And I was answering an honest question damnit! :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a question, why hasn't Gummy grown up any?
We can assume he's at least one year old, but even still he should be  bit bigger.


----------



## thewall (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone want cupcakes?

I read that fanfic yesterday.  I'm an idiot.  XP


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ridiculously epic song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTZE2M0XzU8&feature=related

Miu's singing is pretty epic all-around. I have no idea how stuff like this evolves out of ponies. Someone already linked her "Want it Need it" song a couple pages back, but that one was great too.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Maybe it took off too far.
Just maybe.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question, why hasn't Gummy grown up any?
> We can assume he's at least one year old, but even still he should be  bit bigger.



I guess a diet of sugar and cakes is bad for a baby alligator's growth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aegis said:


> Maybe it took off too far.
> Just maybe.


It broke orbit and is going TO THE MOON!


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I guess a diet of sugar and cakes is bad for a baby alligator's growth.



She actually has a specialized diet for him, I think.

Here she is delicately mixing his supper.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I guess a diet of sugar and cakes is bad for a baby alligator's growth.



A heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It broke orbit and is going TO THE MOON!



The last thing we really need is pony astronauts, but seeing as how we have ponies that do just about everything else, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aegis said:


> The last thing we really need is pony astronauts, but seeing as how we have ponies that do just about everything else, I wouldn't be surprised.



Too bad, the Progress fanfic is in the Ponies! In! Spaaaaace! stage.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Too bad, the Progress fanfic is in the Ponies! In! Spaaaaace! stage.



Making rainbows in space. Someone call in the Nyan cat to get in on this shit.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I now am not surprised as to how this has 152 pages.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> *RAIN-BO-DAH!*


I'm depressed that this video got taken down ):


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> I'm depressed that this video got taken down ):


Relevant.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> I'm depressed that this video got taken down ):


WHAT? It got taken down? I found that one really funny :<


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did I post this, because it's fucking adorable:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6906864

** spoilers about beginning of second season **
After watching the end of the second episode with Discord, is it just me, or is anyone else annoyed by the way he lost? I mean, it's like he just gave up. The girls were standing there with the elements, and he should have been able to tell they weren't under his spell anymore. But he just sits there and acts surprised when they start shooting rainbows at him. He went out like a total bitch.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Did I post this, because it's fucking adorable:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6906864
> 
> 
> ...



He's a very arrogant character. It's probably what got him into trouble with Trollestia and Luna.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It broke orbit and is going *TO THE MOON!*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbCv6b96OK0


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rain Bo Dah has been re-uploaded by another user while the original uploader's account has been closed by it's owner for what ever reason.
Either way, thanks again, Unsilenced, for originally showing us this. I can't go two hours without watching it again.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> He's a very arrogant character. It's probably what got him into trouble with Trollestia and Luna.


Arrogant, but not stupid. He wouldn't have left himself open like that. I think the writers needed to end the episode quickly, and besides, the episode was more about the girls (especially Twilight) figuring out how important their friendship is, rather than about him.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Arrogant, but not stupid. He wouldn't have left himself open like that. I think the writers needed to end the episode quickly, and besides, the episode was more about the girls (especially Twilight) figuring out how important their friendship is, rather than about him.



He did make it clear that he still thought Applejack was a liar. As well, he is an entity of chaos; he can't be a full mastermind, because that would imply his plans have full organization. Maybe that whole finale part was in-part an act of self-sabotage? That would be in character for him too.


----------



## Jon1128 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just a quick question but are there actually any happy Scootaloo fanfics because it seems like any fanfic that involves she is gorey or a sad fic.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought Scotaloo was a girl.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aegis said:


> I thought Scotaloo was a girl.



She is, he probably just made a typo.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow this thread has 153 pages.

Also what caused people to revive MLP from what it was?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Dragonfurry said:


> Also what caused people to revive MLP from what it was?



Lauren Faust and her team's good efforts. Also, nobody here likes the first MLP, if that's what you're assuming, we discuss the newest series here: _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aegis said:


> I thought Scotaloo was a girl.


Scootaloo secretly has a penis. It explains everything.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Scootaloo secretly has a penis. It explains everything.



Nope. Scootaloo secretly IS a penis.


----------



## Aegis (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

aahahahaa
Do my eyes deceive me - I do hope I was delusional and saw that happening ever.


----------



## kyle19 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Its Battlefield 3 but with ponies!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



kyle19 said:


> Its Battlefield 3 but with ponies!


Only goes to show, a new rule to the internet is for everything there's a ponified version.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I'm pretty sure liking My Little Pony means you enjoy penis for breakfast, lunch, dinner and a midnight snack.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hi Perverted, 'sup?

/straight dude


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure liking My Little Pony means you enjoy penis for breakfast, lunch, dinner and a midnight snack.


:\
You're really going to go into calling others gay as a argument point?
Have you been playing halo multiplayer lately?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure liking My Little Pony means you enjoy penis for breakfast, lunch, dinner and a midnight snack.



You just can't handle the manliness.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> Hi Perverted, 'sup?
> 
> /straight dude


MUNDO GOES WHERE HE PLEASES


CannonFodder said:


> :\
> You're really going to go into calling others gay as a argument point?


You don't even know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> MUNDO GOES WHERE HE PLEASES
> 
> You don't even know.


The majority of bronies are straight.
http://www.bronystudy.com/id9.html


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> bronies are straight.



This is a very amusing sentence.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't feed the parasprites.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> You just can't handle the manbabyness


Kay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> This is a very amusing sentence.


You're on a furry forum-
"Greeting Mr. Kettle.  I'm Mr. Pot, when my friend first told me about you, he didn't tell me you were african american too" [/sarcasm]


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You're on a furry forum-
> "Greeting Mr. Kettle.  I'm Mr. Pot, when my friend first told me about  you, he didn't tell me you were african american too" [/sarcasm]



Omnommynomnomnomnom.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Kay.



WERE STRATE! WE ONLY FUCK FEMALE HORSIES GEEZ!!1


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You're on a furry forum-
> "Greeting Mr. Kettle.  I'm Mr. Pot, when my friend first told me about you, he didn't tell me you were african american too" [/sarcasm]


When CannonFodder was trying to explain that MLP fans aren't gay/manbabies, Wolf-bone  personally  crawled out of CannonFodder's computer monitor and began mercilessly fisting him,  while wearing a pony fursuit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Wolf-bone  personally  crawled out of CannonFodder's computer monitor and began mercilessly fisting him,  while wearing a pony fursuit.


:\
Are you high?


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> :\
> Are you high?



He's trolling you. Do you actually want to feed him?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> When CannonFodder was trying to explain that MLP fans aren't gay/manbabies, Wolf-bone  personally  crawled out of CannonFodder's computer monitor and began mercilessly fisting him,  while wearing a pony fursuit.



Ponies don't have fists, they have hooves. So wolf-bone was hoofing CF. GEEZ. What is this, your first day?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://rainbowdashchillingwithjesus.tumblr.com/

_Hanging out at the crucifixion, Jesus was so drunk lol_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Ponies don't have fists, they have hooves. So  wolf-bone was hoofing CF. GEEZ. What is this, your first day?



Nope.

[h=2]NSFW BTW[/h]


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Nope.
> 
> [h=2]NSFW BTW[/h]



Not really sure what you're doing, but I appreciate the NSFW warning. I might have sullied my innocence clicking on it.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Nope.
> 
> *NSFW BTW*



Why did you bring that up in the most innocent of threads? :V (seriously, though... why?!)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP is far from sacred :c
Internet ruining everythinggg

Fisting is probably helping bring this thread back around.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> MLP is far from sacred.



I was just kidding, and what he linked is already disturbing (MLP or not).

EDIT: 
*Sees your edit*
Ah, now I see what you meant.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> Fisting is probably helping bring this thread back around.



I like how you worded that.

Hurray for fisting!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What is the next episode about anyhow?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I was just kidding, and what he linked is already disturbing (MLP or not).
> 
> EDIT:
> *Sees your edit*
> Ah, now I see what you meant.



I actually only edited it since I realised you were joking. I was trying to not look dumb.
You beat me though >:


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...Wait who save the pony in the hot air balloon?


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure liking My Little Pony means you enjoy penis for breakfast, lunch, dinner and a midnight snack.


Well, many furries are gay and this IS a board for furries.

Also, who let the troll in?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]U1d9upxRq9Q[/yt]

So much win.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]S_XV3nniNi4[/yt]

Amazingness.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> [yt]S_XV3nniNi4[/yt]
> 
> Amazingness.


Been watching her channel for a couple weeks, all her music is fucking amazing.


----------



## cad (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure liking My Little Pony means you enjoy penis for breakfast, lunch, dinner and a midnight snack.


How did you know?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, who let the troll in?



MUNDO GOES WHERE HE PLEASES


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What is the next episode about anyhow?



The best pony: Rarity!


----------



## wheelieotter (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wonder if we'll get another song. Tabitha St.Germain Kazumi Evans has a great singing voice.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Boy, we sure as hell fed that parasprite. And here I though we were going to be able to ignore him. Dang.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Boy, we sure as hell fed that parasprite. And here I though we were going to be able to ignore him. Dang.



They feed on tears. No tears were shed. It was just a fun contribution to the prolongation of the thread.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nothing better than the prolongation of things you enjoy...


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> They feed on tears. No tears were shed. It was just a fun contribution to the prolongation of the thread.



POSTS FOR THE POST THRONE!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is the Post Throne anything like THE Throne...?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Is the Post Throne anything like THE Throne...?



Perhaps. (Pic is from Recel in the FAF adventures thread. :v)


----------



## Conker (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Boy, we sure as hell fed that parasprite. And here I though we were going to be able to ignore him. Dang.


See, here's something I don't like about the fandom. Why go out of your way to call a troll a parasprite? It just seems so stupid to me. Just call him a troll. Troll uses less letters and is easier to type.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> See, here's something I don't like about the fandom. Why go out of your way to call a troll a parasprite? It just seems so stupid to me. Just call him a troll. Troll uses less letters and is easier to type.



There's usually some malice in calling someone a troll (unfair, I know), but parasprites are cute little bug things. Saying "Now now, don't feed the parasprites." in a motherly tone is just more fitting for a brony than "OMFGBBQ.QTROLL!" 

That's my take anyways.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My Little Pony: Resistance is Futile


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mike the fox said:


> My Little Pony: Resistance is Futile


It truly is futile, the difference between bronies and other fandoms is that other fandoms when they were growing went, "It's going to be ruined if it becomes popular" stunting their own growth; whereas bronies go, "another one to the herd? HELL YEAH!"


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> There's usually some malice in calling someone a troll (unfair, I know), but parasprites are cute little bug things. Saying "Now now, don't feed the parasprites." in a motherly tone is just more fitting for a brony than "OMFGBBQ.QTROLL!"
> 
> That's my take anyways.


I can see that side of the argument. 

However, fandoms that insert their lingo into places where it need not be inserted become annoying quickly. Or have a higher chance of becoming annoying quickly. It's like when furfags go "so I was pawing off" or something equally stupid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-SBu34LCVpCw/TtlNQHllb4I/AAAAAAAAWWE/5OkVAMdBw4I/s1600/1.PNG
Check out what someone made in minecraft?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episodes without a Pinkie Pie song in season 2: 9.

Fuck ya Party Cannon. Pinkie Pie is best pony.

low rez for the hubless:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8GTDwBOPPY


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was expecting the letter to Celestia to read:

"Dear Princess Celestia,

Today I learned that you can take some of the lies you tell to the grave.

Yours truly,
Rarity"


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked todays episode. I found the problem of the episode to be a real problem that many people can relate to on some level, and it felt very complex for a kids show plotline. It also fit in perfectly with Rarity's character. 

The song was pretty nice to, though not the best one out there. But, I liked it.

The ending was a bit surprising though. She got away with most of her bullshit, and ended up profiting on it actually. I kinda figured something worse would happen, but since the episode needed to end...I suppose they couldn't have gone on with Rarity being ashamed of her friends (because she was for a bit there), and her friends being royally pissed off at her for it (and rightfully so). 

I thought it was a well written and paced episode though. I like that Rarity showed some of her more negative qualities, and then got away with doing so. Things like that make the characters feel developed.


----------



## Mircea (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey everyone, pony fanatic here  Won't go into details for now, so to post a short version of how I see things: Every once in a while, something very cool gets created and posted on the internet. If it's good enough, it becomes extremely popular and drives a lot of users crazy about it. One well known example is MineCraft. Second internet blast after that is MLP-FiM discussed here. The third one which seems to be coming is about Skyrim, which I haven't tried yet. But yeah, such happens, and I personally like it and it makes me love the internet even more  Even if you're not into MLP or something that gets explosively popular, it's never the less important to keep an open mind. eg: NOT how some people on FA reacted when FurAffinity had a MLP banner for a week a few months ago, which was embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mircea said:


> Hey everyone, pony fanatic here  Won't go into details for now, so to post a short version of how I see things: Every once in a while, something very cool gets created and posted on the internet. If it's good enough, it becomes extremely popular and drives a lot of users crazy about it. One well known example is MineCraft. Second internet blast after that is MLP-FiM discussed here. The third one which seems to be coming is about Skyrim, which I haven't tried yet. But yeah, such happens, and I personally like it and it makes me love the internet even more  Even if you're not into MLP or something that gets explosively popular, it's never the less important to keep an open mind. eg: NOT how some people on FA reacted when FurAffinity had a MLP banner for a week a few months ago, which was embarrassing to say the least.



I am definitely agreeing with this, except for the Skyrim thing. I don't think it will become anywhere near as big of a fandom as MLP.

RAIN-BO-DAH!

But yeah, Skyrim still seems pretty cool. Even though I've never played it.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That was a very nice song for the episode.

I find it interesting how it stereotypes the rich as snobby and self important.


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> That was a very nice song for the episode.
> 
> I find it interesting how it stereotypes the rich as snobby and self important.


I was at a jewelry store today trying to help my dad pick something out for my mom for xmas. We ran into these watches that were pretty cool, but they didn't tell time. The face was completely black and there were no numbers or anything like that. You could estimate, but you couldn't tell time. They ranged from 1k to 3k bucks. 

So...I can see why the stereotype gets perpetuated.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was at a jewelry store today trying to help my dad pick something out for my mom for xmas. We ran into these watches that were pretty cool, but they didn't tell time. The face was completely black and there were no numbers or anything like that. You could estimate, but you couldn't tell time. They ranged from 1k to 3k bucks.
> 
> So...I can see why the stereotype gets perpetuated.


I really don't see the correlation :s


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I really don't see the correlation :s


Ya gotta feel pretty fucking self important to go blow three thousand dollars on a watch that won't help you tell time. 

At least, that's what I think of it.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

meh, well I've found my new least favorite episode of the entire series.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Ya gotta feel pretty fucking self important to go blow three thousand dollars on a watch that won't help you tell time.
> 
> At least, that's what I think of it.


I'd just go with stupid but I guess self important would fit as well.

Also, there's needs to be a Ponyville game for Facebook. They already have Castleville, Farmville, and Cityville. Why the fuck not Ponyville?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn it, large ("Fashion Style"?) Luna toy, 
why do you only come in packages with "child" Celestia? I don't give a shit about "child" Celestia.
It's going to take me $30, if I want to buy you.
The other large ponies are $11.
Stop being so expensive, or be a single-pony set, please.


Signed,
an annoyed Luna fan


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> meh, well I've found my new least favorite episode of the entire series.



You only just watched Owl's Well That Ends Well?


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You only just watched Owl's Well That Ends Well?


Fuck off; I love that episode.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Damn it, large ("Fashion Style"?) Luna toy,
> why do you only come in packages with "child" Celestia? I don't give a shit about "child" Celestia.
> It's going to take me $30, if I want to buy you.
> The other large ponies are $11.
> ...




Nigga, Luna ain't shit. Solar Empire fo' Lyfe!  :VVVV



I didn't like today's episode. It felt kinda cheap the way Rarity got to get off scot-free. Ugh, and I hate snobby rich people.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Nigga, Luna ain't shit. Solar Empire fo' Lyfe!  :VVVV
> 
> 
> *
> I didn't like today's episode. It felt kinda cheap the way Rarity got to get off scot-free.* Ugh, and I hate snobby rich people.



Yeah. She never really got called out on the whole "lying-out-her-ass-to-everyone" thing. It just kind of turned out that she was worrying about nothing and everything was OK.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I asked this very same question to someone who I consider to not exist anymore. He told me it was like a Utopia, with each of his friends fulfilling a certain character's role (the hardworking one, the vain one, the smart one, the silly one, etc.). He proceeded to link me to the episode that deals with Zekora (along with Pinkie Pie singing her famous "she's an evil enchantress" gig). I was surprised at how progressive a kid's show could be. Now, I'm no brony by any means, but I can kinda understand why people like it so much.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I loved the new Rarity episode. I can't quite put my finger on why. It didn't really have any notable humour. I think it was just how well Rarity was handled. She didn't reach levels of obnoxiousness in what she did, even though the situation would have gone that way in any other tv show. She lied, but the episode wasn't/didn't need to be heavy-handed about it; she was only causing more problems for herself, and the lies wound up being futile in the end anyways.

Rarity is not my favourite character at all, but I really enjoy how her flaws and strengths intertwine so well. And her VA's are probably the best of the show.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I enjoyed the episode, but yeah, her getting off without getting caught for lying did kind of annoy me. But I`m willing to overlook it because of the SONG. ANOTHER SONG. VICTORY.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm really fucking tired of the Mane 6 having to prove themselve to ponies ALL THE FUCKING TIME. Seriously.


[Fucking loser not-savior-of-the-fucking-world snob pony]: "Who are you?"

[Rarity]: "I am Rarity."

[Flnsotfwsp]: "I've never heard of you. BEGONE PEASANT!"



[Me] Neodammerung.mp3


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I'm really fucking tired of the Mane 6 having to prove themselve to ponies ALL THE FUCKING TIME. Seriously.
> 
> 
> [Fucking loser not-savior-of-the-fucking-world snob pony]: "Who are you?"
> ...



We only ever see the mane 6, and a few others. For all we know everyone has saved the world in some way once or twice.

--

Rarity's lying was only effectively stressing herself out, it didn't have any negative impact on anyone else. She didn't need to be called out on it for any reason, and the stress of bothering to lie at all cast it in a negative light on it's own. I felt it was a smarter way of handling it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Fuck off; I love that episode.



Well that isn't very friendly of you. Are you sure this is the right cartoon for you? :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes. Rarity is easily the best singer of the lot. I enjoyed this episode.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> We only ever see the mane 6, and a few others. For all we know everyone has saved the world in some way once or twice.



Eh. They all have some evidently extraordinary talents... except maybe Applejack. Having personally met Princess Celestia seems to be at least somewhat important, and there can't be too many "best students" like Twilight otherwise, you know, they wouldn't be the best. Then there's the limited number of people who can have defeated an enemy that was 1000 years in waiting... and another one that was locked in stone since time immemorial. 

The shadowbolts are fast, but they're probably not personal friends with every single pony that knows how to fly, and there's kind of a cap on how many ponies can be the first and only performers of the sonic rainboom. 

Fluttershy was temporarily a celebrity, and Rarity has had brushes with fame. Pinky Pie... well I guess her talents wouldn't be so widely recorded, but future prediction is pretty chill. 

My only guess is that the Imperial Press doesn't publish the stories as they happened, instead accrediting everything to the Glorious Leader Celestia.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I am definitely agreeing with this, except for the Skyrim thing. I don't think it will become anywhere near as big of a fandom as MLP.
> 
> RAIN-BO-DAH!
> 
> But yeah, Skyrim still seems pretty cool. Even though I've never played it.


Lately my life has been skyrim with a weekly dose of 23 minutes of pony.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What is with all the Skyrim stuff? :v


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I really don't see the correlation :s



Neither do I, unless the watch had no hands.  Everybody already knows where the numbers are supposed to go, so they're not really necessary.  Heh... besides, I wear a digital watch, anyway.  So it doesn't really matter to me.




Heimdal said:


> Rarity's lying was only effectively stressing herself out, it didn't have any negative impact on anyone else. She didn't need to be called out on it for any reason, and the stress of bothering to lie at all cast it in a negative light on it's own. *I felt it was a smarter way of handling it.*



Yes, same here.


----------



## cad (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-SBu34LCVpCw/TtlNQHllb4I/AAAAAAAAWWE/5OkVAMdBw4I/s1600/1.PNG
> Check out what someone made in minecraft?


mother of GOD O_O



Heimdal said:


> I loved the new Rarity episode. I can't quite put  my finger on why. It didn't really have any notable humour. I think it  was just how well Rarity was handled. She didn't reach levels of  obnoxiousness in what she did, even though the situation would have gone  that way in any other tv show. She lied, but the episode wasn't/didn't  need to be heavy-handed about it; she was only causing more problems for  herself, and the lies wound up being futile in the end anyways.
> 
> Rarity is not my favourite character at all, but I really enjoy how her  flaws and strengths intertwine so well. And her VA's are probably the  best of the show.


agreed, Rarity is a great character of the show, though not my favorite of them all. ep. 14 is one of the best episodes throughout the whole of season 1, and her singing actress is just... plain fucking awesome.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> The shadowbolts are fast, but they're probably not personal friends with every single pony that knows how to fly, and there's kind of a cap on how many ponies can be the first and only performers of the sonic rainboom.


Don't you mean the WonderBolts?


----------



## wheelieotter (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was at a jewelry store today trying to help my dad pick something out for my mom for xmas. We ran into these watches that were pretty cool, but they didn't tell time. The face was completely black and there were no numbers or anything like that. You could estimate, but you couldn't tell time. They ranged from 1k to 3k bucks.


Sounds like the Movado Museum Watch. Nice enough watch, for a piece of overpriced jewelry. I'd rather have my Seiko, better watch for less than half the price.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I didn't really like the episode. At least there was a song


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Sounds like the Movado Museum Watch. Nice enough watch, for a piece of overpriced jewelry. I'd rather have my Seiko, better watch for less than half the price.


Yup. I want to make one like that, like jerryrig one I have. Dunno how to take a watch apart though, but they look really cool. Not THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS cool, but cool enough. I could see RBD having one :V 

Rarity is probably my second favorite pony now, putting Twilight down to third favorite. I really want a fucking Pinkie Pie episode for this season now though. WE ARE OVERDUE


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I really want a fucking Pinkie Pie episode for this season now though. WE ARE OVERDUE



Me too.

I don't really know how I feel about Rarity essentially getting out ahead after this episode, I guess you just win some sometimes. There wasn't any real resolution with some things, the dress tarp she designed on paper for Twilight for example. I think Rarity only got off because Opportunistic John Cleese Pony is still looking for a way to network with the Monarch.


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Me too.
> 
> I don't really know how I feel about Rarity essentially getting out ahead after this episode, I guess you just win some sometimes. There wasn't any real resolution with some things, the dress tarp she designed on paper for Twilight for example. I think Rarity only got off because Opportunistic John Cleese Pony is still looking for a way to network with the Monarch.


Morally, I don't like that she got off with her bullshit, and from a story perspective it does seem kind of lazy, but it also really helps show some of the negative sides of her character. Now she has that secret she can take to the grave, at any rate. "I'm embarrassed to be with my friends" kind of thing.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Don't you mean the WonderBolts?



Um. 

Excuse me. 

I'm going to be derping over here for a bit. But yes. -.-


EDIT: Not sure if I posted this before, but this video is essentially the end of happiness as we know it. Sorry.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Um.
> 
> Excuse me.
> 
> ...




You fucking bastard. I know I won't be able to sleep tonight now, I'll have to watch SE1 of the original FMA just to keep my mind off of this. 







To the moon with you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Me too.
> 
> I don't really know how I feel about Rarity essentially getting out ahead after this episode, I guess you just win some sometimes. There wasn't any real resolution with some things, the dress tarp she designed on paper for Twilight for example. I think Rarity only got off because Opportunistic John Cleese Pony is still looking for a way to network with the Monarch.


In the end I think he won, obviously off camera or such Rarity would atleast mention how he saved her hide.

Well the episode was okayish, even though the episode was well written there wasn't a realistic resolution to the episode or any real consequence.  However that can be tied into whatever that guy's name having serious leeway with the rest of canterlot, but this is technically a kid's show so I doubted they were going to give to serious consequences to Rarity's actions in the first place.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In the end I think he won, obviously off camera or such Rarity would atleast mention how he saved her hide.
> 
> Well the episode was okayish, even though the episode was well written there wasn't a realistic resolution to the episode or any real consequence.  However that can be tied into whatever that guy's name having serious leeway with the rest of canterlot, but this is technically a kid's show so I doubted they were going to give to serious consequences to Rarity's actions in the first place.



I felt that the resolution and consequences were pretty realistic. People lie and get away with it a lot, more so when the lies aren't actually harmful. I figure a particularly more 'kid' angle would involve one disappointed pony going all "you lied, and lying is bad." But I give the writing a lot credit for not letting itself get bogged down making clarified resolutions for things the audience can figure out on our own.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now I found out it's a good thing there wasn't a brony/furry team-up, cause bronies are the new internet punching bag.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Now I found out it's a good thing there wasn't a brony/furry team-up, cause bronies are the new internet punching bag.



Why does that matter? Oh no! Some cunt online doesn`t like me! I`m gonna cry! :V


I know what I like and I don`t care what others think. Nobody is perfect and I don`t pretend to be. 


On topic, has anyone heard anything about the DVD release for season 1? I heard sometime near christmas, but don`t have specifics.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All I know is that Shout! Factory is releasing the first 5 episodes on DVD in February.

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Little-Pony-Friendship-Magic-Ponyville-Chronicle/16181


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

wtf? I want the whole damn season in one box set. Anything less is insulting to me as a fan of the show! 

:v


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well that's how it works. :I They piss you off and make you buy 4-6 episode DVDs, and once you have the full set _that's_ when they throw the box set at you.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lazykins said:


> Well that's how it works. :I They piss you off and make you buy 4-6 episode DVDs, and once you have the full set _that's_ when they throw the box set at you.


That's the tragedy of it all. :c

All of season 1 has been released, and watched many times. It's even available online (alas, no box art).
I guess that yet again bronies must do things themselves, just like what they did with the toys.


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm afraid of the idea of bronies putting together a bootleg box set. The box art'll probably be something super gratuitous, depending on whether or not it gets in the wrong hands. >>'


----------



## cad (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lazykins said:


> Well that's how it works. :I They piss you off and make you buy 4-6 episode DVDs, and once you have the full set _that's_ when they throw the box set at you.


no, they release these simple 5-6 episode sets just because, remember, _this is a show targeted for little girls._ with a box set, you have to unpack the whole thing, find the DVD you want, then put it in the DVD. not exactly the most convenient thing when you're a parent. with these sets, all you have to do is open the case, pop in the disc, and press play. it's more convenient for the parents, and since this is a little girls' show, they're gonna go sell DVD's which will make them the most profit, which is what these sets will do.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*







Muffins


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Muffins


The artist is name equestria-prevails on deviantart, he's badass.


----------



## Conker (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8909/applejackbgwip.png

That's the image my bro is working on. He's almost done with it; he just needs to touch up the background a bit. But, he doesn't like those "finalize" steps, so he's already started on Pinkie Pie. I figured I'd post this, since I might not be getting a complete picture anytime soon.

I think it turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since we're posting our art now:

Celestia does not approve of suggestions: http://ponibooru.413chan.net/post/view/93564
This is what a biological clock going off sounds like: http://ponibooru.413chan.net/post/view/87780
Fluttertim: http://ponibooru.413chan.net/post/view/85414
Ghost gets trolled again (somewhat NSFW due to language): http://ponibooru.413chan.net/post/view/84516
Rainbow Dash loves guard ponies: http://ponibooru.413chan.net/post/view/82617


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8909/applejackbgwip.png
> 
> That's the image my bro is working on. He's almost done with it; he just needs to touch up the background a bit. But, he doesn't like those "finalize" steps, so he's already started on Pinkie Pie. I figured I'd post this, since I might not be getting a complete picture anytime soon.
> 
> I think it turned out pretty damn good.



403 Forbidden


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Perfect post


----------



## B0X (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That guy is Brave.


----------



## B0X (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hateful Bitch said:


> Perfect post



That guy is Brave


----------



## Cyril (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's an edit post button you know.

Also what about that is brave :|


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone want cupcakes?  >:3

(NSFW)

http://www.terrariaonline.com/threads/mlp-fanfic-cupcakes.47156/


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



thewall said:


> Anyone want cupcakes?  >:3
> 
> (NSFW)
> 
> http://www.terrariaonline.com/threads/mlp-fanfic-cupcakes.47156/



My blood ran cold just _trying_ to read that. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Conker (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> 403 Forbidden


Not a god damned clue as to why that happened.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



thewall said:


> Anyone want cupcakes?  >:3
> 
> (NSFW)
> 
> http://www.terrariaonline.com/threads/mlp-fanfic-cupcakes.47156/



OH GOOD GOD NO


----------



## Jon1128 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

yum Cupcakes =D
are they Rainbow flavored? 

not related: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_Q2cXLhHhU =)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The guy who made apple.mov made a sequel-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XpH-SmtnOqI#!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The guy who made apple.mov made a sequel-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XpH-SmtnOqI#!



I just finished watching that... it left me feeling a little creeped out... sure, it was funny, but... what the hell?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I just finished watching that... it left me feeling a little creeped out... sure, it was funny, but... what the hell?



It humorously crossed lines, but just dwelled on a few of the same jokes too long. Wasn't nearly as entertaining as APPLE.MOV.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That wasn't nearly as funny as Apple.mov.

And it was longer too... >:-C


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The guy who made apple.mov made a sequel-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XpH-SmtnOqI#!



Meh.


----------



## Azure (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I finally finished downloading all the episodes in season one. Watch time go go go.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Alright, let's push some more art:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6971924

I spent at least 26 hours on this. I submitted it to Equestria Daily but they didn't accept it like my last one because it was anthro.

("last one" that got accepted - Drawfriends #195, picture 22 - is http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6553411/)


----------



## Aleu (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Alright, let's push some more art:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6971924
> 
> I spent at least 26 hours on this. I submitted it to Equestria Daily but they didn't accept it like my last one because it was anthro.
> ...



Apple Jack looks like a feminine Hank Hill...


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> So I finally finished downloading all the episodes in season one. Watch time go go go.



Where'd you get them? All I can find is .mkv.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> So I finally finished downloading all the episodes in season one. Watch time go go go.


Just remember the first two episodes are meh :\
It takes a good five episodes to judge whether or not you like it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just remember the first two episodes are meh :\
> It takes a good five episodes to judge whether or not you like it.



Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought Azure was already assimilated.


Aleu said:


> Apple Jack looks like a feminine Hank Hill...



Well, she is practically a redneck and would wear a white t-shirt/jeans.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Well, she is practically a redneck and would wear a white t-shirt/jeans.



Yes only difference is that she's chatty like Peggy Hill.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought Azure was already assimilated.


You're thinking of tycho.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You're thinking of tycho.



It was some months ago in a fk ya gatode thread.


----------



## B0X (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

COOL FACT: There are south african bronies...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



B0X said:


> COOL FACT: There are south african bronies...


Bronies are just a bunch of queers. Zebros are the truest of bros.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The guy who made apple.mov made a sequel-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XpH-SmtnOqI#!




The Discord stuff was pretty disturbing for me. I found it all too easy to put myself into the perspective of those endangered ponies. I saw from a foal's eyes her mother shoving through a crowd to get to her daughter, only to be crushed under Discords hoof along with 30 others. And for an example of what I mean by crushed, watch the latest Dead Space movie. The part where they're trying to get off the dying Aegis VII, and that guy gets smashed by a rock. Yeah, like that.


----------



## thewall (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Are you guys traumatized by the link I posted?  Here, this should make you feel better:

http://zaptiftun.deviantart.com/art/The-Light-in-the-Darkness-257019544?
http://cuteoverload.com/


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



thewall said:


> Are you guys traumatized by the link I posted?  Here, this should make you feel better:
> 
> http://zaptiftun.deviantart.com/art/The-Light-in-the-Darkness-257019544?
> http://cuteoverload.com/


Oh hey, you posted cupcakes.
Still haven't read it.
P.S. that's old news.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Due to me having finally found a social life that involves me being out  EVERY NIGHT, I haven't watched much MLP and only just found out about  this two nights ago.

Hoity Toity is officially my third-favorite  (besides Fluttershy and Princess Luna), because fuck yeah Karl  Lagerfeld.  <3  I would go straight for him.  Except he's gay.  So  would I stay gay for him?


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Alright, let's push some more art:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6971924
> 
> I spent at least 26 hours on this. I submitted it to Equestria Daily but they didn't accept it like my last one because it was anthro.
> ...


The quality of shit they allow on EqD is so random. Dunno why your pic didn't get put on.


----------



## thewall (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> Oh hey, you posted cupcakes.
> Still haven't read it.
> P.S. that's old news.



It will give you nightmares. Even if you have balls of steel.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sure, I guess it might, so I don't plan on reading it. Ever.
You're not being dark and edgy if it's already been posted 10+ times in this thread.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nightmare fuel.
The voice actress that does Pinkie Pie.... next to one of the worst fursuits I have seen since that crazy ass fuck with his shredded paper fursuit.

More nightmare fuel
All of this guy's art.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On a lighter note-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/12/mystery-pony-duo-at-hasbro-world-hq.html#comment-form
Quick everyone jump to conclusions.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Nightmare fuel.
> The voice actress that does Pinkie Pie.... next to one of the worst fursuits I have seen since that crazy ass fuck with his shredded paper fursuit.
> 
> More nightmare fuel
> All of this guy's art.



...

Welp.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Nightmare fuel.
> The voice actress that does Pinkie Pie.... next to one of the worst fursuits I have seen since that crazy ass fuck with his shredded paper fursuit.
> 
> More nightmare fuel
> All of this guy's art.



I still think this one is worse


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I still think this one is worse


IS THAT A STRATEGICALLY PLACED HOLE?


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I still think this one is worse


Welp.
Not having any good dreams tonight.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



thewall said:


> Are you guys traumatized by the link I posted?  Here, this should make you feel better:
> 
> http://zaptiftun.deviantart.com/art/The-Light-in-the-Darkness-257019544?
> http://cuteoverload.com/



I remember that story. Good times, good times...


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



thewall said:


> It will give you nightmares. Even if you have balls of steel.


I've stumbled upon worse Guru thanks to 4chan. No nightmares. Maybe you're just a pussy?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I still think this one is worse



Nope.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Please. None of that stuff is nightmare-inducing. At all.

Right here V
None of that pussy shit is more horrifying than a 4 page slide-show of Luna bring raped in a guillotine by a Royal guard, said Guard finishing, then releasing the rope that held the blade at bay. Last panel is the guard still inside her, with her head bloodily severed.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Has anyone seen this yet????

http://yudhaikeledai.deviantart.com/art/Fluttershy-and-Starcraft-Medivac-Unit-Portrait-272951931


EDIT: There`s linksto more in his sig.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Has anyone seen this yet????
> 
> http://yudhaikeledai.deviantart.com/art/Fluttershy-and-Starcraft-Medivac-Unit-Portrait-272951931


As a matter of fact I haven't.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Check his sig, he has Raibow Dash Banshee and Applejack SCV as well. lol!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone linked me to a clip where Fluttershy kills a bear.

That's metal.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This one? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81uLTl0y5YM


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81uLTl0y5YM



Well, it DID have Fluttershy killing a bear in it, and it was called "fluttershy kills a bear".

You might be right, but I think it could do with further speculation.


----------



## cad (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Please. None of that stuff is nightmare-inducing. At all.
> 
> Right here V
> None of that pussy shit is more horrifying than a 4 page slide-show of Luna bring raped in a guillotine by a Royal guard, said Guard finishing, then releasing the rope that held the blade at bay. Last panel is the guard still inside her, with her head bloodily severed.


what the fuck
have you been watching


----------



## thewall (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I've stumbled upon worse Guru thanks to 4chan. No nightmares. Maybe you're just a pussy?



Being a pussy is subjective.  Besides, I don't have the balls to go onto 4chan.  I'd rather not burn my eyes out.

At least my avatar is badass, right?


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> what the fuck
> have you been watching



The Internet :C


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> The Internet :C



the internet will do that to you. once you have full access to the world wide web all your morals and innocence drops down the drain of abyss.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

8 Bit is right. Nothing pony related that I`ve seen or read is really that bad compared to what else is out there. 

And yes, I have looked. >.>


----------



## MelodyDragon (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Alot of people like the new MLP cartoons.Plus they are cute in some ways.The 1 thing that creeps me out is their big eyes, it was the same for the Ppg for me.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP is like a black hole on Earth, none shall escape. lol


----------



## chineseshell (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Only a few of my friends are still resisting.
> 
> By that I mean they refuse to watch it. I told them if they watched and didn`t like I`d drop the subject, but they persist.
> 
> Short of beating them up and forcing them to watch it, any suggestions bronies?



Just become a religious group already.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



chineseshell said:


> Just become a religious group already.



As a devoted Jedi, I am offended by this suggestion!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aye, I do take my Luciferianism seriously. No no brony religion for me.  

I`ll just go with the beating them up idea then I guess. :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Traven V said:


> MLP is like a black hole on Earth, none shall escape. lol


I'm surprised how fast the brony fandom is growing.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I`m not.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Celestia is better than God. She's wise, powerful, stern yet easy-going, and pretty.  :3
God is an old, balding, homophobic xenophobe with a penchant for killing everything because they didn't thank Him for the food they earned :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I`m not.


Not even anime grew that fast, I don't think any fandom has grown this fast to this size.  What's more other fandoms have shown a gradual decline and stagnation when reaching their numbers peak.  The difference is there hasn't even been the slightest inclination of that with bronies and further more it's accelerating.

Basically uhm, all fandoms are going to get steamrolled number wise >:3


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Not even anime grew that fast, I don't think any fandom has grown this fast to this size.  What's more other fandoms have shown a gradual decline and stagnation when reaching their numbers peak.  The difference is there hasn't even been the slightest inclination of that with bronies and further more it's accelerating.
> 
> Basically uhm, all fandoms are going to get steamrolled >:3



MLP fandom just has a lot going for it. People like MLP seriously, because it's good. People can like it ironically, because of it's past generations. It steamrolled the internet with memes. It's in a style that is ideal for all kinds of pony lipsynch projects, and has visual humour for animated gif type stuff. The original music is fairly good, and BGM isn't from a stock, which gives fans that much more to mess with. So many would-be haters are pony fans themselves. There really is nothing else that accomplishes this stuff all at once.

I don't know that it's going to steamroll all other fandoms, though. I think it  just seems that way because no one really saw it coming, and so many still can't believe it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> MLP fandom just has a lot going for it. People like MLP seriously, because it's good. People can like it ironically, because of it's past generations. It steamrolled the internet with memes. It's in a style that is ideal for all kinds of pony lipsynch projects, and has visual humour for animated gif type stuff. The original music is fairly good, and BGM isn't from a stock, which gives fans that much more to mess with. So many would-be haters are pony fans themselves. There really is nothing else that accomplishes this stuff all at once.
> 
> I don't know that it's going to steamroll all other fandoms, though. I think it  just seems that way because no one really saw it coming, and so many still can't believe it.


Sorry I forgot to put in, "number wise".
A year ago the fandom had barely been born, now look at us!  In a single year we grew to these numbers, imagine how many more of us will be here in another year.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Though I highly doubt the fandom's growth will be linear, there are only so many people who will watch it or even give it a shot. I think most fandoms likely have a massive boom the first year then slow down in growth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Though I highly doubt the fandom's growth will be linear, there are only so many people who will watch it or even give it a shot. I think most fandoms likely have a massive boom the first year then slow down in growth.


Eh, fandoms grow sporadically.  Anime grew fast and has stagnated, the thing keeping it going is naruto's popularity.  Scifi grew slowly, but the bread and butter for the scifi fandom is the smaller subfandoms, such as the doctor who fans, star trek, star wars, etc.
The difference between bronies and other fandoms is that other fandoms have people that despise growing to become popular.
On the other hand bronies celebrate the rise in popularity, no other fandom has this!  They are different because they celebrate their mainstream popularity.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fair enough. However, based on how often people come into this thread and ask why people like it so much has decreased and almost stopped. I would say that the fandom probably won't grow that much more. Granted this thread is not an accurate indicator.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Fair enough. However, based on how often people come into this thread and ask why people like it so much has decreased and almost stopped.



I think I understand. 

You`re saying we need to launch a Brony Crusade? 


:v


----------



## Surzsha (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

True, none of us can predict the future, but you'll never know. CannonFodder is right in that the MLP fandom's celebration of  popularity and acceptance is what's helping them to grow faster than the  other fandoms before them. Like it or not, furries, there are some of  us that want the furry fandom to expand and grow like this because 1)  it'd be nice to have enough good publicity, and  2) it'd be awesome to see our creations get some potential for  high-budget productions.

I'll admit, sometimes I cringe at the idea of our fandom reaching  pop culture status (Disney pop music is one I hiss at), but is it really  a bad thing to look forward to becoming  mainstream on a basic level? Is it really that bad to look forward to a  time where being  a part of your fandom, whether you're a boy or girl, man or woman,  wouldn't be  seen as a sign of mental illness? If I remember correctly, Lauren Faust  herself  mentioned that she hoped MLP would serve as some proof that  girl-oriented cartoons can be just as exciting and enjoyable as  boy-oriented cartoons, and I hope so too.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I think I understand.
> 
> You`re saying we need to launch a Brony Crusade?
> 
> ...



No pony expects the Pinkie Pie Inquisition!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Fair enough. However, based on how often people come into this thread and ask why people like it so much has decreased and almost stopped. I would say that the fandom probably won't grow that much more. Granted this thread is not an accurate indicator.


There's always signs of plateauing before it happens.
FaF isn't a good indicator because it's become super saturated and has burned up every last ounce of fuel.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I think I understand.
> 
> You`re saying we need to launch a Brony Crusade?
> 
> ...



Israel rightfully belongs to Celestia!


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFXBrkbKVLI

Best PMV I've ever seen


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Surzsha said:


> True, none of us can predict the future, but you'll never know. CannonFodder is right in that the MLP fandom's celebration of  popularity and acceptance is what's helping them to grow faster than the  other fandoms before them. Like it or not, furries, there are some of  us that want the furry fandom to expand and grow like this because 1)  it'd be nice to have enough good publicity, and  2) it'd be awesome to see our creations get some potential for  high-budget productions.
> 
> I'll admit, sometimes I cringe at the idea of our fandom reaching  pop culture status (Disney pop music is one I hiss at), but is it really  a bad thing to look forward to becoming  mainstream on a basic level? Is it really that bad to look forward to a  time where being  a part of your fandom, whether you're a boy or girl, man or woman,  wouldn't be  seen as a sign of mental illness? If I remember correctly, Lauren Faust  herself  mentioned that she hoped MLP would serve as some proof that  girl-oriented cartoons can be just as exciting and enjoyable as  boy-oriented cartoons, and I hope so too.


The only way furry could undue the extremist knee jerk reaction phobia of growth is to give them a taste of their own medicine.  Fight fire with fire so to say.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFXBrkbKVLI
> 
> Best PMV I've ever seen



Video was well done, but I don`t like the music.


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, if I were to get Rainbow Dash's cutie mark sewn onto the back left side of a pair of light blue jeans, would that be totally cool or super gay? the idea struck me today.


----------



## Surzsha (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, if I were to get Rainbow Dash's cutie mark sewn onto the back left side of a pair of light blue jeans, would that be totally cool or super gay? the idea struck me today.



Dude, don't give a damn about what other people say, just do it. It's an awesome idea.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

DO IT CONKER! 

I fully intend to do something similar with Rarity`s gems. If a hetero construction worker can do it, so can you!


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, if I were to get Rainbow Dash's cutie mark sewn onto the back left side of a pair of light blue jeans, would that be totally cool or super gay? the idea struck me today.



Depends on who you asked. A brony would probably think it to be cool where as most others would find it gay.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, if I were to get Rainbow Dash's cutie mark sewn onto the back left side of a pair of light blue jeans, would that be totally cool or super gay? the idea struck me today.



Not feeling it. But then it's totally not cool for me to place pony pics in my cubicle.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Depends on who you asked. A brony would probably think it to be cool where as most others would find it gay.



I have to disagree. Plenty of non-pony designs from popular brands feature rainbow colors in a cool (most often gray) context.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, if I were to get Rainbow Dash's cutie mark sewn onto the back left side of a pair of light blue jeans, would that be totally cool or super gay? the idea struck me today.


Your pants would be 20% cooler.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Your pants would be 20% cooler.



I feel stupid for having overlooked this joke.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Want a cutie mark of your own?  Then buy Pony Pants (tm)... and join the herd!"


----------



## cad (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, if I were to get Rainbow Dash's cutie mark sewn onto the back left side of a pair of light blue jeans, would that be totally cool or super gay? the idea struck me today.


if you think it's an idea worth shooting for, go for it. screw what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It seems like a lot of brony events involve charity. (Big charity thing for kids with cancer recently mentioned on EQD, but I can't easily link on my phone here). It seems like 2/3s of every fanwork contest benefits charity. You could certainly say the same for a select bunch of other fandoms too, except the brony fandom does so many. Part of that may have to do with a limit to what can be legally done for profit with MLP, so charity focus just is a natural alternative. Regardless, profitless work is in great quantity, and quality.

I've seen brony hate groups. It's fine, they help spread the fandom, and people of any fandom can get pretty annoying. However, if a group's greatest contribution to society is complaining, their existence is comical at best.


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Depends on who you asked. A brony would probably think it to be cool where as most others would find it gay.


Yeah. One of my friends said it was super gay. 

I was drunk when I had the idea last night, and now I'm sober. It's still not a terrible idea, but I don't know how to sew or do any of that shit, so I'd have to pay someone to do it for me


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

my dad found out I watch MLP. He implied that I was gay, questioned why I liked it, then flat-out said I was weak for liking it.




If only he knew how dark us bronies could be...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For the Hubless, now in 1080p:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWZRSFsXGjU

Definitely a dawwww episode. I enjoyed this Spike episode, especially since they didn't do much to really undermine his character like they did in Owl's Well that End Well.

Season 2 Episodes without a Pinkie Pie song: 10.


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I fucking loved this episode, better than Owls Well, which is one of my favorites from season one. 

Oh god, so much laughter. At first I was kind of  when Spike was acting like an actual dragon, but then I embraced it and was  for the rest. Good shit.

Plus, all the Skyrim comments below the video were hysterical, even though I don't play that game.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Puberty hit Spike like a ton of bricks.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: about Spike



Trollestia strikes again


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yeah. One of my friends said it was super gay.
> 
> I was drunk when I had the idea last night, and now I'm sober. It's still not a terrible idea, but I don't know how to sew or do any of that shit, so I'd have to pay someone to do it for me



To avoid getting to much attention, you could do it small and/or with muted colors. 

I'd totally do that if I wore blue/wasn't lazy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How old is spike anyways? :\
He's younger than Twilight, but he's older than the CMC, cause during the episode about how the mane 6 got their cutie marks applebloom wasn't even born yet.


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> To avoid getting to much attention, you could do it small and/or with muted colors.
> 
> I'd totally do that if I wore blue/wasn't lazy.


I know a person with the capabilities to do this, so maybe I'll ask her to see how hard it would be first. I dunno though.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I fucking loved this episode, better than Owls Well, which is one of my favorites from season one.
> 
> Oh god, so much laughter. At first I was kind of  when Spike was acting like an actual dragon, but then I embraced it and was  for the rest. Good shit.
> 
> Plus, all the Skyrim comments below the video were hysterical, even though I don't play that game.



Spike used to be a young dragon. Then he took an arrow to the knee, chased down his attacker, and hoarded the rest of the arrows.

I`ll just let myself out...


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got another good question, what happened to Surprise?  Or Firefly?  The old generation characters.  I heard Firefly was scrapped cause they couldn't put her in the show, but now sure why.  Why did Surprise get axed though?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I got another good question, what happened to Surprise?  Or Firefly?  The old generation characters.  I heard Firefly was scrapped cause they couldn't put her in the show, but now sure why.  Why did Surprise get axed though?



Copyright issue with Josh Whedon in regards to Firefly. Or at least that's the info I've run across about it. Sounds silly still, but it sorta makes sense, I guess. -- Oh, and wasn't Rainbow Dash originally supposed to be Firefly, but for this issue having them change it up? I think this info was presented on a theguywithglasses.com video review. I can't tell you if Faust ever alluded to it herself, or if he was going _entirely_ on Faust's DA account name being "Fyrefly".

Surprise is who Pinkie Pie was originally going to be. She wasn't axed, just toned down. I figure a hyperactive party character with wings was just pushing it further into the "annoying" area. I bet they figured that if the character was going to defy reason anyways, in classic cartoon style, she didn't need wings. Fluttershy was apparently going to be the earth pony instead, but making her the pegasus in the end actually adds something to her character. Everything surrounding Surprise was more of a post-production adjustment.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, that was really a heartwarming episode. :3


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked it, but not as much as some of the other ones... The whole "don't be greedy" thing came off as being really kid-oriented. But I guess it's supposed to be like that! Duh!

I did like the SpikexRarity, though.

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> I liked it, but not as much as some of the other ones... The whole "don't be greedy" thing came off as being really kid-oriented. But I guess it's supposed to be like that! Duh!
> 
> I did like the SpikexRarity, though.
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?


Obviously once in a while they are going to have kid oriented moral lessons, but how they tied it into dragons' behavior was pretty good.

The spikexrarity thing was cute, at first spikexrarity made me >:[
now it makes me :\
I wish they'd make him hit puberty and grow a bit bigger so it wouldn't be so questionable.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is true. Maybe Rarity's just a MILF. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had another thought, when twilight was taking her entrance exam she magicked spike into a adult, and this episode he grew to a adult as well.  Apparently that means there's multiple forms a dragon can grow up to, I wonder what he's going to grow into eventually?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, maybe the first "adult" Spike was a good-natured one, and the new one is "Element of Greed" Form Spike. Who knows. Maybe this is equivalent to Luna/Nighmare Moon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Well, maybe the first "adult" Spike was a good-natured one, and the new one is "Element of Greed" Form Spike. Who knows. Maybe this is equivalent to Luna/Nighmare Moon.


I have a feeling the first adult spike was a neutral one, because he was just hatched when that happened.
I'm guessing as you said the latest version was the, "element of greed" version and since he's a dragon he's extremely susceptible to becoming that form.
It's possible that there's other versions we have yet to see yet.
Not to mention that hatching the egg was the entrance exam, that must mean there's numerous other ponies in magic school with dragon helpers.  If they all grew to that size than we'd be seeing them left and right all other the place.
That must mean there's another much smaller, more common form.  Cause I doubt Celestia would hand out so many large and dangerous creatures if there was no way of controlling their size or keep them from becoming evil.


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I had another thought, when twilight was taking her entrance exam she magicked spike into a adult, and this episode he grew to a adult as well.  Apparently that means there's multiple forms a dragon can grow up to, I wonder what he's going to grow into eventually?


My problem is that the first version of magicked adult Spike was ugly as all fucking sin, while the one we saw today was a complete Godzilla style badass.

Man, Spike has major street cred now. He fucked up that entire town. 

Such a good episode.

I still find the SpikexRarity thing a bit odd, but I guess I don't care anymore. It's hard to really think about the sexual maturity of a dragon, since...well, when do they mature? When you were thirteen you were probably whackin it to some 22 year old super model, and that's a big age difference. I guess I can see Spike fallin for Rarity, though obviously Rarity couldn't return any of that, since that would make her a pedophile.

Also, Twilight has shittons of books, but none about dragon's natural behavior to horde? I picked up on that right away, and I thought that was awesome. That mythology was integrated superbly.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Also, Twilight has shittons of books, but none about dragon's natural behavior to horde? I picked up on that right away, and I thought that was awesome. That mythology was integrated superbly.



Yeah them having that in there was a nice touch.
And I liked this one a lot more than the last, evil laughter Spike was... different, to say the least. And d'aaaaww of course.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponyville really needs police, don't they?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Other dragons have wings. Why doesn't Spike have wings?


----------



## thewall (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Other dragons have wings. Why doesn't Spike have wings?



Because pinkie made cupcakes out of them, of course.  :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Other dragons have wings. Why doesn't Spike have wings?


Well if there's multiple types of dragons in the ponyverse, that must mean there's one type out there with wings.
We don't know how many versions there are yet.

That would be badass if there were dragonknights like in spike's daydream about saving rarity though(during the episode rarity was kidnapped).


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ponyville really needs police, don't they?


In a way, the wonderbolts are kind of like police, or some kind of elite keepthepeace guard. They couldn't do shit against Spike though


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

First time I've seen an episode with the only response of "no comment".

It... Just sort of happened. Funny episode and all... and thats really all there is to say on the matter.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Spike appears to be some form of drake rather than a dragon. From which I infer that there must also be wyverns in this world. It would be intersting to see one of them make an appearance. 


On the subject of the episode itself, it looks as though Rarity is aware of Spike`s feelings. And I was thinking she was just unaware. But the pedo thing makes more sense. lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Spike appears to be some form of drake rather than a dragon. From which I infer that there must also be wyverns in this world. It would be intersting to see one of them make an appearance.
> 
> 
> On the subject of the episode itself, it looks as though Rarity is aware of Spike`s feelings. And I was thinking she was just unaware. But the pedo thing makes more sense. lol


I hope they make him grow up a bit, that way to stem the inevitable pedo comments.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Spike appears to be some form of drake rather  than a dragon. From which I infer that there must also be wyverns in  this world. It would be intersting to see one of them make an  appearance.
> 
> 
> On the subject of the episode itself, it looks as though Rarity is aware  of Spike`s feelings. And I was thinking she was just unaware. But the  pedo thing makes more sense. lol



Hasbro owns Wizards of the Coast now, doesn't it? Well, actually, I  think that wouldn't have anything to do with how the show chooses to  interpret mythological creatures. Anyways, as long as the show goes, we  will definitely see more crazy mythological fantasy creatures.

I  had always gotten the impression that Rarity was aware of Spike's crush.  I seriously don't think there's anything there. A kiss on the cheek  doesn't mean anything serious, she's just allowing a kid friend to have a  fairly harmless crush.

I loved Pinkie Pie's line, "I'm not giving him cake, I'm assaulting him with cake!"


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

True enough I guess, but I`ve always been heavily into mythology so discrepancies like that tend to grate at me... 

And I never picked up on Rarity`s earlier responses to Spike. *shrugs*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked this one as well. I was THIS FUCKING CLOSE to shedding a tear when Rarity and Spike were falling and she let him know she knew.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Spike... 

I love you too! 



_SPLATT! _


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In unrelated news, I've just finished season 1.

And finally, a song that I liked. Rainbow Dash's part in the Gala song.

Now I can get started on season 2 and discover what you've all been talking about (Gosh, this is going to take forever).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy crap I've been waiting forever for a spike episode 



Commiecomrade said:


> I liked this one as well. I was THIS FUCKING CLOSE to shedding a tear when Rarity and Spike were falling and she let him know she knew.



close? I pretty much cry nonstop for the last 5 minutes of every single episode ;A; (wtf is something wrong with me?)


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The guy who made apple.mov made a sequel-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XpH-SmtnOqI#!


When did Discord become Trogdor?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> When did Discord become Trogdor?



Totally what I thought.

I can't wait for Fluttershy's, which is probably next, looking at the upcoming views thing at the end of dress.mov.

Also for Dash's because HotDiggityDemon's impression of her is the most humorous.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[YT]TA8yxyrBsvA[/YT]

Those lyrics are pretty disturbing


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sooo... I enjoyed the last two episodes quite a bit, and they feel more tightly structured and enjoyable than most of what the series has come up with up to this point. I especially like how Rarity's aesop was a bit subtler than the average one (regardless of social strata, all people can live with one another) and how Spike's was mostly coherent with what had been presented from the series' mythology (and FAR better than his episode last season). I just hope things keep up like this, for it's a step forward, not to mention I enjoy how we get to see more of how the town works more distinctly like our own world.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just learned about Powerpuff Girls Z which is cartoon networks version of Powerpuff Girls in Japan. I was watching the American dubb and noticed Ken Kitazawa has the same voice actress of Spike. This amuses me. Apparently Casey Weseluck has been in numerous animes & cartoons dubbs.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

GUYS:

I'm working on a song which I hope will come close to being something like the music in MLP. I'm getting a friend to sing something over it. When it's done I'll post a link.

Posted just to gather some hype.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> GUYS:
> 
> I'm working on a song which I hope will come close to being something like the music in MLP. I'm getting a friend to sing something over it. When it's done I'll post a link.
> 
> Posted just to gather some hype.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvaoeqNLNtM


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fallout: Equestria (AKA: The best written story ever) is coming to a close soon. ;~;


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Fallout: Equestria (AKA: The best written story ever) is coming to a close soon. ;~;



This ensadenates me. I'm just reading Ch. 45 now.

EDIT -- it looks like chapter 45 was the last; story came full circle. Unless, of course, Kkat releases a 'Broken Apple' expansion pack.
I kinda hope so. The ending was good, but made me feel empty inside. I expect more cleverness from Lilpip anyways.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had a thought, maybe the reason why the mane 6 haven't been run out of town is the unicorns have a repair spell?  Maybe the reason why we have only seen it once in the show is that it's hard to do like the wing spell?  If they can just repair their broken building or such then it's no problem.  We've only seen it once when twilight repaired the dam, like when twilight gave rarity wings.
It's possible there's a unicorn in town with her/his cutie mark skill as fixing broken stuff, cause if they had to always repair broken stuff the old way then insurance would be a thing of the past.


----------



## Conker (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Fallout: Equestria (*AKA: The best written story ever*) is coming to a close soon. ;~;


LAWL


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Stumbled upon this while on FA:

SophieCabra has done MLP suits. I accidentally found this one of Rainbow dash that isn't that bad.
She's also done Applejack, pinkie pie, apparently twilight and rarity (no fluttershy?!) and of course, the famous Big Mac suit which I think is the best one.
Also, cute art from her gallery.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6732145/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6795913/


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> LAWL




It's true, you heathen. >:C


----------



## Aegis (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So umm
I

Umm

I was just wandering around the internet and stumbled upon some stuff I shouldn't have and now I can't see them the same anymore.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aegis said:


> So umm
> I
> 
> Umm
> ...



There is a MLP Brain- Bleach website. I'd find a link, but I can't on my phone here. Google it or something.

Be more careful. The Internet is not your friend. Not yet.


----------



## wheelieotter (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

www.ponymindbleach.com

Good for what ails ya.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Realized I haven't watched any season two past the two-parter.... what is wrong with me? MUST GO REMEDY.

Luna :3:3:3
Pipsqueak :3

Speaking of this, I've had this idea to do a PMV of Jack Sparrow by Lonely Island... and have Jack Sparrow be Pipsqueak.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Fallout: Equestria (AKA: The best written story ever) is coming to a close soon. ;~;





Conker said:


> LAWL





8-bit said:


> It's true, you heathen. >:C



Obviously not, because that spot belongs to On A Cross and Arrow.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Obviously not, because that spot belongs to On A Cross and Arrow.


That's the only one I've read besides Cupcakes


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Obviously not, because that spot belongs to On A Cross and Arrow.


I was thinking _Moby Dick_, but keep nominating fanfiction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This was epic daww-
http://ask-doctorcolgate.tumblr.com...kie-then-proceeded-to-bounce-of-the-chair-and


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Obviously not, because that spot belongs to On A Cross and Arrow.




Is that the rule 63 one?




Conker said:


> I was thinking _Moby Dick_, but keep nominating fanfiction.



LOL, Moby Dick.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Is that the rule 63 one?


That's the one.

They mistakenly go to another dimension where everyone they know is in the opposite gender. It was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I still think Progress is the best.


----------



## Jon1128 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Check this video out -- Friendship is Worldwide - A Short PSA for the MLP:FiM Fandom http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6pYVUtCMa4&feature=share
=')


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> LOL, Moby Dick.


It's the only piece of literature I respect from Herman Melville. It's also the only piece of great literature that I was overjoyed to read, once I realized it was amazing and not a "Bartleby" or _Billy Budd_.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It's the only piece of literature I respect from Herman Melville. It's also the only piece of great literature that I was overjoyed to read, once I realized it was amazing and not a "Bartleby" or _Billy Budd_.



That's cool. I just LOL'd because people usually cite shit like The Prince or something. I didn't expect Moby Dick.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was able to get a My Little Pony Pinkie Pie Snowflake Ornament. I got the last one. It is so cute. The store was only 50 miles away.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I was able to get a My Little Pony Pinkie Pie Snowflake Ornament. I got the last one. It is so cute. The store was only 50 miles away.


I can't get one :'(


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How many of you listen to the musical side of the fanbase?

Artists like WoodenToaster, The Living Tombstone, Omnipony and PinkiePieSwear are quite decent.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> How many of you listen to the musical side of the fanbase?
> 
> Artists like WoodenToaster, The Living Tombstone, Omnipony and PinkiePieSwear are quite decent.




MictheMicrophone and Eurobeat Brony.


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> That's cool. I just LOL'd because people usually cite shit like The Prince or something. I didn't expect Moby Dick.


English major 


TechnoGypsy said:


> How many of you listen to the musical side of the fanbase?
> 
> Artists like WoodenToaster, The Living Tombstone, Omnipony and PinkiePieSwear are quite decent.


I'm glad you brought that up. My brother showed me this video, and I think it's probably my favorite thing to come out of the fandom. 

I honestly want to make a playlist of all the songs I find that I like. Some of the artists charge money though, and while I respect that, I won't pay for the songs. So, that has stopped me. But damn, some of the music is simply fantastic.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> How many of you listen to the musical side of the fanbase?
> 
> Artists like WoodenToaster, The Living Tombstone, Omnipony and PinkiePieSwear are quite decent.



Alex S is brothers with 14 yo Omnipony. True story.

Anyways, my friend and I went on a music binge not too long ago.

Pinkie Pie Swear, WoodenToaster, The Living Tombstone are great and you're missing out if you haven't heard anything from Not a Clever Pony. I've also enjoyed songs by:

General Mumble
ChainAlgorithm
Makkon
Futret
Foozogz
InfinityDash
JackleApp

Daniel Ingram liked this song by ColaEuphoria. And this song is a guilty pleasure

And current personal favorite: 
SoGreatandPowerful


----------



## cad (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

the music side of the fandom is just plain amazing, but more than often enough, i just don't have the time or patience to listen to all these established artists, new artists, and everything in-between. it's just too much for me.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i said the same thing but i decided to give MLP a try  it's not actually geared towards little kids as you would think. and the art is amazing :3


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I discovered I have the hub and was able to watch it this time. It was quite cute. It was nice to have some history ot the place.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Obligatory:
[yt]wgBZ_SnAuk4[/yt]

I half expected Discord to make an appearance in this episode.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me8OjUh35lE
For the Hubless.

Dare I say this was a Hearth-Warming episode :V


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me8OjUh35lEDare I say this was a Hearth-Warming episode :V



*facehoof*


----------



## Conker (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Today's episode was amazing. Finally we get some god damned pony racism >:3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So as a prank present, I decide to get my sister something MLP related.

No way in hell am I gonna try Wal-Mart. 

No Calendars for MLP. 

The people at Target never even <i>heard</i> of MLP.

The section of MLP at Toys R Us was buried in the girl's section and was so small I walked past it _twice_. o-O; I'm honestly surprised - this is a college town. You'd think people would try luring college students into this part of town so the ycan buy Pony stuff to display in their dorm walls.


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I noticed some MLP stuff at Target the last time we walked past the toys section there. Must be a selective thing.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> How many of you listen to the musical side of the fanbase?
> 
> Artists like WoodenToaster, The Living Tombstone, Omnipony and PinkiePieSwear are quite decent.



AcousticBrony
AgileDash
Alex S
Beatle Bronies
Chain Algorithm
Cyril Rufus
Derpidety
Foozogz
General Mumble
Hoovy Spy
JackleApp
KeepOnRockingBrony
MicTheMicrophone
Not a Clever Pony*
PinkiePieSwear
Swagberg
Living Tombstone

And then about 100~ miscellaneous remixes and original songs make up my pony music folder.




TechnoGypsy said:


> That's the one.





TechnoGypsy said:


> They mistakenly go to another dimension where everyone they know is in the opposite gender. It was interesting to say the least.




Yep, that's the one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me8OjUh35lEDare I say this was a Hearth-Warming episode :V


"And what happened then? Well, in Whoville they say that the Grinch's  small heart grew THREE sizes that day. And then the true meaning of  Christmas came through, and the Grinch found the strength of ten  Grinches plus two."

Well the episode finally answered what the earth ponies have going for themselves, growing food; although I'm not sure why the other two can't though"


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> So as a prank present, I decide to get my sister something MLP related.
> 
> No way in hell am I gonna try Wal-Mart.
> 
> ...



The wal-mart, at least the one in Connecticut, there was about a whole aisle of just MLP stuff.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well the episode finally answered what the earth ponies have going for themselves, growing food; although I'm not sure why the other two can't though"



Earth Pony magic is to nurture peace and growth in all living things.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Earth Pony magic is to nurture peace and growth in all living things.


We may have also found out why celestia didn't help with discord and that, if the unicorns can raise the sun and moon themselves maybe she's not as powerful as we believe.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We may have also found out why celestia didn't help with discord and that, if the unicorns can raise the sun and moon themselves maybe she's not as powerful as we believe.


OR she took their power >_>

Or it takes all of them to raise the sun/moon and Celestia and Luna are all like "Bitches please"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> I noticed some MLP stuff at Target the last time we walked past the toys section there. Must be a selective thing.



Must be. :/ the one time I wanna find MLP stuff there's nothing.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We may have also found out why celestia didn't help with discord and that, if the unicorns can raise the sun and moon themselves maybe she's not as powerful as we believe.



Discord's magic is _chaotic_ magic; it negates all other magic except for the Elements of Harmony. I suspect that's why she didn't do anything. Or fighting him would've cost hundreds of thousand of bystanders lives, something Celestia and Luna were not prepared to sacrifice.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Discord's magic is _chaotic_ magic; it negates all other magic except for the Elements of Harmony. I suspect that's why she didn't do anything. Or fighting him would've cost hundreds of thousand of bystanders lives, something Celestia and Luna were not prepared to sacrifice.


Celestia and luna would have had to use brute force and that would have probably destroyed the world.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Yep, that's the one.



That's the one all right.

Hey, have you see all the fan art for that sort of thing?
Here's Trotsworth


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well the episode finally answered what the earth ponies have going for themselves, growing food; *although I'm not sure why the other two can't though*"



You ever tried growing carrots or cabbage in the clouds?  It's... difficult.  As for the unicorns?  Probably because they live in the mountains, and stone is also difficult to farm.  At least, looking at the lands each "tribe" chose as their home.  Only the earth ponies chose fertile ground.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This episode made reference to history, and said that the unicorns had the power to raise the sun and moon. 

Yet in Boast Busters we are told that most unicorns only had a small amount of magic in relation to their cutie mark. So...



Presumably when Celestia and Luna banished Discord and took over Equestria, they must have had some phenomenal power to do so. From this I have come up with two theories: 

1: The princesses were spirits of some other realm who took pity on the ponies and saved them from Discord. Afterward, they stayed behind to keep peace knowing that Discord could return. 

2: The princesses were once normal unicorns (or either of the others) who through some spell managed to gain enough power to fight Discord by draining magical energy from the rest of unicorn kind. This both elevated the two of them to something entirely different while simultaneously permanently weakening the remainder of unicorn kind. And so they each took the mantle of sun and moon for themselves as some form of personal duty because of this. 


Whatever happened, I am assuming that the instigation of the cutie mark system was the doing of the princesses afterward and not something that just naturally occurs as that issue was not covered in this ep.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
I just found out there's not going to be a new episode for another 19 days... fuck.


Serpion5 said:


> This episode made reference to history, and said that the unicorns had the power to raise the sun and moon.
> 
> Yet in Boast Busters we are told that most unicorns only had a small amount of magic in relation to their cutie mark. So...
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's somewhere along the later since there's one other princess we know of, maybe becoming a alicorn is possible, but it's extremely rare and only a handful are able to.


----------



## Conker (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> This episode made reference to history, and said that the unicorns had the power to raise the sun and moon.
> 
> Yet in Boast Busters we are told that most unicorns only had a small amount of magic in relation to their cutie mark. So...
> 
> ...



My guess is that it took the entire group of unicorns to raise the sun/moon while it only takes Cellestia...just herself. My real problem is why this planet doesn't rotate around the sun at all :\ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMGv3hNMes&feature=related

Another sweet song I found. Probably linked prior, but I'm actually going through some now and enjoying myself.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *edit*
> I just found out there's not going to be a new episode for another 19 days... fuck.



At least the most recent one was very good. I loved when Pinkie suddenly backed right the fuck up.

And about the history: maybe the unicorns lost their power over time and allowed the two alicorn sisters to do the job for them.


----------



## Furries (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's weird.
I see random people who are normal watch it and become a freak about it...?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Furries said:


> I know it's weird.
> I see random people who are normal watch it and become a freak about it...?



I love it when furries say this.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> My guess is that it took the entire group of unicorns to raise the sun/moon while it only takes Cellestia...just herself. My real problem is why this planet doesn't rotate around the sun at all :\



I immediately saw inconsistencies after I was done the episode. Mainly, where were Celestia and Luna? I think Spike mentioned that it was before their time, at the beginning of the play (don't recall exactly), but I dunno about that for several reasons:
1. The flag the united ponies stuck in the ground at the end of the play was the Celestia/Luna night/day cycle image that has been used in prior episodes regarding the history of the two sisters. Why was this their flag?
2. Starswirl the Bearded was mentioned as Twilight's character's mentor, and Luna had mentioned knowing Starswirl in the Halloween episode. Luna would have been alive the time the story happened.

I have an answer, however. The flag was just the prop that looked best rather than being historically accurate, and Starswirl the Bearded was a Time Lord pony.

It was a good episode. I love how they handle Pinkie Pie... she tends to be random and think outside the box, but unlike a lot of shitty characters who fit that archetype, she is not always right. It makes her truly unpredictable, and her ideas so amusingly dubious that you can understand why the others don't just do what she says.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I immediately saw inconsistencies after I was done the episode. Mainly, where were Celestia and Luna? I think Spike mentioned that it was before their time, at the beginning of the play (don't recall exactly), but I dunno about that for several reasons:
> 1. The flag the united ponies stuck in the ground at the end of the play was the Celestia/Luna night/day cycle image that has been used in prior episodes regarding the history of the two sisters. Why was this their flag?
> 2. Starswirl the Bearded was mentioned as Twilight's character's mentor, and Luna had mentioned knowing Starswirl in the Halloween episode. Luna would have been alive the time the story happened.
> 
> ...




Not necessarily. It is possible that Luna and Celestia chose their forms to match the symbolism of the newly founded Equestria. 

And Luna need not have known Starswirl personally. I`m sure she is just as capable of studying history as Twilight is.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Not necessarily. It is possible that Luna and Celestia chose their forms to match the symbolism of the newly founded Equestria.
> 
> And Luna need not have known Starswirl personally. I`m sure she is just as capable of studying history as Twilight is.



It's more likely an over-sight than a pointlessly convoluted mythology, so I'm just taking it all at face value. Luna probably did mean she knew the guy, though I sorta forget the exact quote, but whatever, and the flag was based on the two alicorn characters rather than the other way around. However, I want to stick with the Time Pony theory still, because it's awesome.


----------



## Conker (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I immediately saw inconsistencies after I was done the episode. Mainly, where were Celestia and Luna? I think Spike mentioned that it was before their time, at the beginning of the play (don't recall exactly), but I dunno about that for several reasons:
> 1. The flag the united ponies stuck in the ground at the end of the play was the Celestia/Luna night/day cycle image that has been used in prior episodes regarding the history of the two sisters. Why was this their flag?
> 2. Starswirl the Bearded was mentioned as Twilight's character's mentor, and Luna had mentioned knowing Starswirl in the Halloween episode. Luna would have been alive the time the story happened.
> 
> ...


I like your answers.

When I saw the flag, I immediately thought, "well, Cellestia/Luna ARE monarchs and would want the play to display their chosen flag, despite it not being historically accurate" A monarch isn't going to wave around another ruler's flag, be it a historical play or not. 

Never picked up on the other inconsistency.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I like your answers.
> 
> When I saw the flag, I immediately thought, "well, Cellestia/Luna ARE monarchs and would want the play to display their chosen flag, despite it not being historically accurate" A monarch isn't going to wave around another ruler's flag, be it a historical play or not.
> 
> Never picked up on the other inconsistency.


You know what I noticed, they mentioned a unicorn king in the episode.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What? I didnn't - HOLY SHIT THEY DID.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized I haven't watched the most recent episode yet.
I think I should get around to fixing that ASAP.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know what I noticed, they mentioned a unicorn king in the episode.



I must have completely missed that part in the episode. I had no idea about a unicorn king.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know what I noticed, they mentioned a unicorn king in the episode.



Wasn't Rarity the unicorn king? I mean, I'm pretty sure Rainbow Dash was playing a male character ("sir"). I figured they were all just playing as potentially male characters.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Though sir may not always refer to a male. In Charlie Brown and Star Trek, sir was used on females.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Though sir may not always refer to a male. In Charlie Brown and Star Trek, sir was used on females.



I still think the fact that they just used female actors for male roles is more plausible.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Their society seems to be matriarchal so they could have been female, though you are more likely correct.


----------



## Jon1128 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

'So each tribe sent their leader. Daughter of The Unicorn King, Princess Platinum'

http://youtu.be/MpjhiVtECuU 5:44

Seriously did noone pay attention?


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> That's the one all right.
> 
> Hey, have you see all the fan art for that sort of thing?
> Here's Trotsworth



Fanart of Cross and Arrow exists? 

My god. WHERE HAVE I BEEN ALL THIS TIME?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't watch this show but I'm happy for it's success, it means that it's a little more socially acceptable for adults to watch cartoons nowadays.

And then there's the people who always make the argument "it's a show for little girls, therefore it's bad to like it" which if you ask me is pretty fucking sexist because you know they wouldn't have a problem with the people who still collect Transformers toys.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

yay!


----------



## GingerM (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kellie Gator said:


> I don't watch this show but I'm happy for it's success, it means that it's a little more socially acceptable for adults to watch cartoons nowadays.
> 
> And then there's the people who always make the argument "it's a show for little girls, therefore it's bad to like it" which if you ask me is pretty fucking sexist because you know they wouldn't have a problem with the people who still collect Transformers toys.



Exactly so! But that's because Transformers was for little boys, so it's perfectly cool for adults to watch that. Because it's so adult to want to watch stuff being blown up. (I like Transformers, but honestly - there are a lot of adults who believe any kids' show that  promotes peace, love, understanding, compassion, etc. must be too icky for manly he-men types adults to be caught watching...)


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> You ever tried growing carrots or cabbage in the clouds?  It's... difficult.  As for the unicorns?  Probably because they live in the mountains, and stone is also difficult to farm.  At least, looking at the lands each "tribe" chose as their home.  Only the earth ponies chose fertile ground.



So the other two's problem basically consists of them being idiots who chose poor places to live, not a physical inability of any kind. 

Obviously an invasion is in order.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> So the other two's problem basically consists of them being idiots who chose poor places to live, not a physical inability of any kind.
> 
> Obviously an invasion is in order.




With our magic, and our presumably sharp wings, the alliance can make short work of those foals... :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kellie Gator said:


> I don't watch this show but I'm happy for it's success, it means that it's a little more socially acceptable for adults to watch cartoons nowadays.
> 
> And then there's the people who always make the argument "it's a show for little girls, therefore it's bad to like it" which if you ask me is pretty fucking sexist because you know they wouldn't have a problem with the people who still collect Transformers toys.


If you ask me people's views on society lag atleast ten years behind how society actually is.


Unsilenced said:


> So the other two's problem basically consists of them being idiots who chose poor places to live, not a physical inability of any kind.
> 
> Obviously an invasion is in order.


It looks like the earth ponies do have something going for them, intelligence.


Jon1128 said:


> 'So each tribe sent their leader. Daughter of The Unicorn King, Princess Platinum'
> 
> http://youtu.be/MpjhiVtECuU 5:44
> 
> Seriously did noone pay attention?


In all possibility he is of no relation to celestia or luna cause if they were then princess platinum would be a alicorn and still alive.
However that does raise the point that if the unicorns had a king equestria may have a king; however it's also possible that after the unification of the three tribes the unicorn king took a pegasus wife and fathered celestia and luna and the cadence.
My best guess is that for a pony to be a alicorn they have to be royalty and a child of a unicorn and pegasus.

The king probably wasn't a alicorn and fathered celestia, luna and cadence.  He probably had blueblood with another unicorn and negated any alicorn abilities and only gave birth to a unicorn.
However that does raise the question of how long each tribe lives, it's possible that the unicorns live much longer and that blueblood was born towards the end of the king's lifespan or that the king is still alive.

However it's also possible that with the alicorns the king's governmental abilities are limited because of how much more powerful a alicorn is, and that the king is more of a figurehead or that it's a maternal society and he never had any power to begin with.
If the society is maternal society then without a doubt the queen is no longer alive because then the queen would be in charge instead of the princess.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It looks like the earth ponies do have something going for them, intelligence.



Chancellor Puddinghead agrees.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm trying to figure out how to explain prince blueblood...
Maybe the unicorn king remarried to a pegasus, he died, then his wife remarried much later on?
The only explanation is that the royalty regardless of being alicorns or not live much longer than your average pony.
We know that celestia and luna are atleast over a thousand years old, we don't know how long non-alicorn royalty lives though.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Blueblood could be related without having to have a very long life span. Princess Platinum is the king's daughter so she could have married a pegasus and had two alicorns. It is also likely that her father had multiple kids and the first one inherits the throne so the second would still be considered royal bloodline and would be passed down through the many generations and I suppose he could still be called a prince instead of a duke.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Blueblood could be related without having to have a very long life span. Princess Platinum is the king's daughter so she could have married a pegasus and had two alicorns. It is also likely that her father had multiple kids and the first one inherits the throne so the second would still be considered royal bloodline and would be passed down through the many generations and I suppose he could still be called a prince instead of a duke.


Well that would explain it, since as far as we know celestia and luna are the only siblings we know of.  It would also explain cadence, they don't necessarily have to be children of the king to be princess.  So long as celestia and luna are alive the other royalty won't be rulers and since we know they are atleast a thousand years old we know the other royalty won't ever become the ruler.
Cadence isn't the ruler because she's probably much further down on the bloodline.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*sigh* you guys are puddingheads. Alicorns cannot be birthed by a pegasus and unicorn like that. 

Here is a link to a thread that explain Pony genetics

http://broni.es/thread-4258.html?highlight=Pony+genetics


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Celestia wrote the Hearth-warming story herself at some point, in order to make the 3 lesser races feel incompetent without an alicorn leader. Celestia was always in charge, and she kept it that way with made up propaganda stories and threat of her "evil" sister Luna.

Probably not, but Trollestia is amusing idea.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Celestia wrote the Hearth-warming story herself at some point, in order to make the 3 lesser races feel incompetent without an alicorn leader. Celestia was always in charge, and she kept it that way with made up propaganda stories and threat of her "evil" sister Luna.
> 
> Probably not, but Trollestia is amusing idea.



That isn't trollestia, that's Tyrant Celestia. Trollestia plays jokes on her subject to get them to loosen up and have a good time, and because it's harmless fun.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> *sigh* you guys are puddingheads. Alicorns cannot be birthed by a pegasus and unicorn like that.
> 
> Here is a link to a thread that explain Pony genetics
> 
> http://broni.es/thread-4258.html?highlight=Pony+genetics



Barr Bodies, genetic mutation, magic could account or the theory could just be wrong.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> *sigh* you guys are puddingheads. Alicorns cannot be birthed by a pegasus and unicorn like that.
> 
> Here is a link to a thread that explain Pony genetics
> 
> http://broni.es/thread-4258.html?highlight=Pony+genetics


How do you explain how both celestia and luna are alicorns?  The chances of two siblings expressing a mutation are slim, their parents would have had a crapton of children for two of them to have it.  Cause if it's a dominate gene there'd be a crapton of them.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Trollestia burns houses and sends the occupant to the moon if it amuses her. Trollestia is Tyrant Celestia, she just has a good laugh the whole time.

Alicorns are magical and mysterious. Where they come from is probably intended to be unknowable. Also, elements of destiny are more likely in this world than genetics.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Perhaps they have an extra chomosome (and for some reason are not screwed up) so that the on Xp and the two Xu would both appear.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How do you explain how both celestia and luna are alicorns?  The chances of two siblings expressing a mutation are slim, their parents would have had a crapton of children for two of them to have it.  Cause if it's a dominate gene there'd be a crapton of them.




IDK, I just showed that U+P =/= alicorn.



Heimdal said:


> Trollestia burns houses and sends the occupant to the moon if it amuses her. Trollestia is Tyrant Celestia, she just has a good laugh the whole time.




I disagree.




Heimdal said:


> Also, elements of destiny are more likely in this world than genetics.




Huh?




Inciatus said:


> Perhaps they have an extra chomosome (and for some reason are not screwed up) so that the on Xp and the two Xu would both appear.




I'm not sure how.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord can snap his fingers and turn unicorns and pegasuseseses into earth ponies. Your genetics are invalid.

Witchcraft and destiny are invalid unless they exist, and in this pony world they absolutely do.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Discord can snap his fingers and turn unicorns and pegasuseseses into earth ponies. Your genetics are invalid.
> 
> Witchcraft and destiny are invalid unless they exist, and in this pony world they absolutely do.




So? Discord is the same as Q, but Q isn't magic. (and he just magic'd their wings and horns away, so they could still pass on the U and P gene. ) Alchemy seems like magic in FMA, but it can be explained by science. I'm not saying magic can't do anything involving genetic manipulation, but... y'know. It's really hard to come up with explanations for talking ponies and shit. Hard, but fun.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> So? Discord is the same as Q, but Q isn't magic. (and he just magic'd their wings and horns away, so they could still pass on the U and P gene. ) Alchemy seems like magic in FMA, but it can be explained by science. I'm not saying magic can't do anything involving genetic manipulation, but... y'know. It's really hard to come up with explanations for talking ponies and shit. Hard, but fun.



This is almost sorta what I'm saying. Twilight has essentially described magic as a technology in Pinkie Keen. Destiny is pretty much a valid field of study as well, in Equestria. Science is built up upon theories that we are just not able to disprove. In a world full of very provable spirits, magic, and destiny, their scientific theories are going to be very different. Applying our own scientific theories to their world is actually unscientific. We lack appropriate insight in their world, I think.

I dunno. Here's a dumb metaphor for what I'm saying: you can apply scientific thought to a poker game, and you can apply scientific thought to jenga, but applying jenga science to a game of poker is a fool's errand.

Also, yay ponies.


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> That isn't trollestia, that's Tyrant Celestia. Trollestia plays jokes on her subject to get them to loosen up and have a good time, and because it's harmless fun.


>Give Twilight a dragon
>Don't tell anyone how dragons work
>Watch Spike destroy Ponyville 
>trollface.jpg

Tyrant Cellestia and Trollestria are one and the same, or rather, Cellestia herself is a sociopath and a sadist.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Trollestia is best princess.


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm making me an MLP CD, consisting of mostly fan made music, but I'd like some of the canonical songs on the album to. You guys know where I can download them? Probably only need Giggle at the Ghosties, Art of the Dress, Winter Wrap Up, and Equestria Girls (maybe not the last one :V)


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

God dammit I've been avoiding this show for ages now, thinking it'll be a pile of girly crap. But no, I watch _one_ episode and it's amazing. I fucking love this show. I find myself giving a damn about the characters, and the humour is just fantastic. I'm not going to sleep tonight because I'll be watching every episode I can find online.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



~secret~ said:


> God dammit I've been avoiding this show for ages now, thinking it'll be a pile of girly crap. But no, I watch _one_ episode and it's amazing. I fucking love this show. I find myself giving a damn about the characters, and the humour is just fantastic. I'm not going to sleep tonight because I'll be watching every episode I can find online.


Welcome to the herd


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



~secret~ said:


> God dammit I've been avoiding this show for ages now, thinking it'll be a pile of girly crap. But no, I watch _one_ episode and it's amazing. I fucking love this show. I find myself giving a damn about the characters, and the humour is just fantastic. I'm not going to sleep tonight because I'll be watching every episode I can find online.


Welcome aboard; don't worry about it, at this point you are just another statistic.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My mother and sister have joined. My sister even refers to herself as a brony.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I kinda picture the alicorns to just be some sort of minor gods.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I kinda picture the alicorns to just be some sort of minor gods.


We know of another alicorn though, cadence.  We haven't heard of what she controls though yet.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We know of another alicorn though, cadence.  We haven't heard of what she controls though yet.



What? Where? When?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> What? Where? When?


http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Princess_Cadence
She hasn't yet shown up in the show yet, but all we know is that she's canon.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> >Give Twilight a dragon
> >Don't tell anyone how dragons work
> >Watch Spike destroy Ponyville
> >trollface.jpg
> ...



But she isn't. Lauren said so. WORD OF GOD.

So you better shut your whore mouth, you heretic! >:V











Fuck, why does anybody talking serious smack on Celestia piss me off so much? 9_______6


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Fuck, why does anybody talking serious smack on Celestia piss me off so much? 9_______6



That's funny, but I don't blame you for it. I've grown attached to a number of the other characters in the same way. Celestia herself, I'm not particularly fond of (she's just "okay" by me). Trollestia is an amusing idea to me though, but I am fully aware that she really actually is a caring motherly figurehead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, I wonder what the moral lesson for the latest episode is?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know, I wonder what the moral lesson for the latest episode is?



Unity. Anti-racism.
I totally got a racism vibe from it. Them Windigoes were feeding off of racism.

_"Dear Princess Celestia,
We all learned to stop being so fucking racist. Especially Applejack.
-Mane six"_

Actually, if you look into the mythology behind Windigoes, that's the exact type of moral lessons the Windigo threat were around to encourage: cooperation and moderation. Also that cannibalism is a monsterous thing, but I don't think MLP needed to cover that too.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We know of another alicorn though, cadence.  *We haven't heard of what she controls though yet.*



Hmmm... Celeste means "heavenly" and Luna, in Roman mythology, was the goddess of the moon.  Cadence means "a balanced, rhythmic flow."


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> That's funny, but I don't blame you for it. I've grown attached to a number of the other characters in the same way. Celestia herself, I'm not particularly fond of (she's just "okay" by me). Trollestia is an amusing idea to me though, but I am fully aware that she really actually is a caring motherly figurehead.




I find it amusing too, just when it's in good fun. The murdering ponies for her sadistic amusement thing just sets me off. :/



Roose Hurro said:


> Hmmm... Celeste means "heavenly" and Luna, in Roman mythology, was the goddess of the moon.  Cadence means "a balanced, rhythmic flow."



Time, she controls time. I called it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Time, she controls time. I called it.


Well that's way overpowered; if she can control time, then she can just turn enemies to dust.


----------



## wheelieotter (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well that's way overpowered; if she can control time, then she can just turn enemies to dust.



To SAAAAAND!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Tried to draw Flutteshy yesterday...







Everything went better than expected.

And, on a different note, after wheelieotter posted the PA comic, I went looking through there, since I haven't read that comic in AGES. And guess what I found?






That's right. Derpy. IN PENNY ARCADE. WHAT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> That's right. Derpy. IN PENNY ARCADE. WHAT.


Hail Celestia!  First the internet, then the world.


wheelieotter said:


> To SAAAAAND!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxZksQh26RU


----------



## veeno (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ok exactly what is a brony i mean i love my little pony and i am just curious?

And is this show cancelled?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brony: Fan of MLP outside of target demographic (girls age 4-7)
Cancelled: No, next episode is in a few weeks


----------



## veeno (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thank you sir man you guys are nice.


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> But she isn't. Lauren said so. WORD OF GOD.
> 
> So you better shut your whore mouth, you heretic! >:V


Lauren isn't with the show anymore, so what she says is no longer WORD OF GOD cannon :3

>Thespian ponies practice, study, and train all year to participate in the Canterlot winter play
>Cellestia gives the parts to her student and her student's friends
>trolljace.jpg

Monarchs are not supposed to be kind, so it's okay


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Thank you sir man you guys are nice.



Well yeah, it's a pony thread. Who's gonna be rude in a pony thread?


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love how you're arguing about pony genetics and shit when the real answer is: It's a damn cartoon show.

Also, I have to be the only brony here NOT interested in fan music. I've noticed that ALL MLP fan music is electronic, synth, euro-pop, club music. ALL of it. You would think that bronies might have varied tastes in music. You would THINK. 

Then again, most furries are also mostly into synth and club music. So are most gays. And as we know that most furries are gay, that must mean that most bronies are either gay or furry or both.


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I love how you're arguing about pony genetics and shit when the real answer is: It's a damn cartoon show.
> 
> Also, I have to be the only brony here NOT interested in fan music. I've noticed that ALL MLP fan music is electronic, synth, euro-pop, club music. ALL of it. You would think that bronies might have varied tastes in music. You would THINK.
> 
> Then again, most furries are also mostly into synth and club music. So are most gays. And as we know that most furries are gay, that must mean that most bronies are either gay or furry or both.


I'm not the biggest fan of those genres, and most of the fan music fall into those genres  but, the songs are pretty good usually. I'd like some metal MLP songs, but I don't see that happening


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> Well yeah, it's a pony thread. Who's gonna be rude in a pony thread?



Generally the couple trolls every 15 pages who come in questioning why we like the show and causing a ruckus.

I don't like any of the fan music.


----------



## shteev (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I love how you're arguing about pony genetics and shit when the real answer is: It's a damn cartoon show.
> 
> Also, I have to be the only brony here NOT interested in fan music. I've noticed that ALL MLP fan music is electronic, synth, euro-pop, club music. ALL of it. You would think that bronies might have varied tastes in music. You would THINK.
> 
> Then again, most furries are also mostly into synth and club music. So are most gays. And as we know that most furries are gay, that must mean that most bronies are either gay or furry or both.



Are you implying that Elecronic Dance Music is bad?
Oh no you didn't, qurl.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of those genres, and most of the fan music fall into those genres  but, the songs are pretty good usually. I'd like some metal MLP songs, but I don't see that happening



You guys are both wrong. Well, you're mostly right, but I've seen plenty in other genres, and some decent metal.

It kinda goes without saying that the majority of internet music to any given fandom is going to be done using synth programs, or mix programs. But Pony Swag is sorta the single most popular pony fan song, and it's rap. I'm sure if you searched youtube, you could find a ton of badly-sung pony songs all over the place. I think I recall some challenge that went around for people on the net to sing Rarity's "Becoming Popular" song, so I'm sure you can find a ton of ear-pain there. I suppose the thing is, it's way harder to make good songs of more traditional genres over the net, than it is to play with a mixer.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



shteev said:


> Are you implying that Elecronic Dance Music is bad?
> Oh no you didn't, qurl.


Ugh, the techno genre gets on my nerves, cause it's so all over the place; people need more diverse tastes.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

As a frequent listener of music and a musician myself, I DESPISE the music side of the fandom. Just saying.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I generally am not a huge fan of any non-show music. Except for PinkiePieSwear. His stuff is pretty good. But that's becuase there's no vocals.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> As a frequent listener of music and a musician myself, I DESPISE the music side of the fandom. Just saying.



I don't know anyone who isn't a frequent listener of music.


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



shteev said:


> Are you implying that Elecronic Dance Music is bad?
> Oh no you didn't, qurl.


Electronic Dance Music is fine now and then.

Dubstep is fucking awful though.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Dubstep is fucking awful though.



I like dubstep >:I

If you guys are sick of techno and such, I recomend Mike the Microphone and ibringdalulz and the rappers of mlp. They're good, esp Mike.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The music is heavily biased toward the electronic genre. I've heard a few "metal," "rock," etc songs but nothing worth keeping. They were generally rehashes of the song they were based on but with more beats and an electric GUITAAHHHHHH. And while someone could chop and piece some of the show's lyrical songs together to make a song in the electronic genre, something about the "Giggle at the Ghosties" just doesn't seem right in a metal context. Then again, not a lot of people are being creative which is disappointing since I'd like music outside of the electronic scene sometimes.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Needs more RAWK


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I like dubstep >:I


Hey 8-bit, I'm trying to find a dubstep song I think it goes, "wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub"


Back on topic though, why are they waiting three weeks for the next episode anyhow?  I don't get why they are stalling that long.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Back on topic though, why are they waiting three weeks for the next episode anyhow?  I don't get why they are stalling that long.


It gives me time to catch up.
Right now I'm on Season 2 Episode 5.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Of course electronic music is the most prevalent of this remix thing.

It takes years and years to learn to play an instrument, and then many takes for recording, and proper mixing. With electronic music, all you need is something like FL Studio or Cubase, synth programs, and a musical mind. No performance talents required. Have you ever wondered why a lot of electronic music plays back at a naturally higher volume than regular music? It's far easier to balance volume and such when mixing only synths, which means you don't have to lower the volume to avoid underruns (crackles) or use a limiter, which puts a trance effect where you don't want it (I may be wrong as hell on this).


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey 8-bit, I'm trying to find a dubstep song I think it goes, "wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub"
> 
> 
> Back on topic though, why are they waiting three weeks for the next episode anyhow?  I don't get why they are stalling that long.



Well this weekend is Christmas then the next weekend is New Years...so it's understandable imo.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For a show about ponies, it sure does inspire some pretty good ass kicking songs.

(The last one's a bit slow, but still awesomely motivational.)


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had my EBM stage.. It slowly transformed to a deathcore stage.. Then Dubstep... Then house... And now back to EBM
Been listening the music since a week again. And I quite like it.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Victory!

I just finished a birthday present drawing for a friend, they wanted AJxRD. The whole shipping thing can be adorable when it isn't touching on rule 34.

Check it out! It's totally SFW, of course.


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, that drawing is really good.
I'd be so happy if I'd get something like that for my birthday.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, that's a really good job. Keep it up!


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Victory!
> 
> I just finished a birthday present drawing for a friend, they wanted AJxRD. The whole shipping thing can be adorable when it isn't touching on rule 34.
> 
> Check it out! It's totally SFW, of course.



Very nice, I'm also drawing pictures for family presents.

Is your drawn using a computer program?


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey 8-bit, I'm trying to find a dubstep song I think it goes, "wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub"
> 
> 
> Back on topic though, why are they waiting three weeks for the next episode anyhow?  I don't get why they are stalling that long.



No you're thinking "wub wub wub wuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwuwu wub wub wub wwwwub". Asshole. >:V


And they're probably giving everybody a break for the holidays.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Very nice, I'm also drawing pictures for family presents.
> 
> Is your drawn using a computer program?



I use OpenCanvas a lot. I like to work in single layer too. That is primarily why the background fades into white, because it was the last thing I did and a full coloured background would have just been a bigger pain than I was up for. Fade to white background is simple and does what it needs to do anyways.

Also, ty!


----------



## Cyril (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I don't know anyone who isn't a frequent listener of music.


I don't think everyone listens to as much music as I do every day. But whatever this isn't the place for this <.<


----------



## veeno (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why can i not stop watching? It is pulling me in i love it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Why can i not stop watching? It is pulling me in i love it.


MLP is the blackhole of fandoms, once you reach the gravitational well it gets harder and harder to escape the pull.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U56gjiUbFM

Fluttershy... ;A;


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I like dubstep >:I
> 
> If you guys are sick of techno and such, I recomend Mike the Microphone and ibringdalulz and the rappers of mlp. They're good, esp Mike.


Those guys are pretty good, at least one of them put out a rap song I don't hate (I don't like rap either). I can respect their talents, even if I don't care for most of their music.


----------



## cad (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ugh, the techno genre gets on my nerves, cause it's so all over the place; people need more diverse tastes.


actually, what most people refer to as "techno" is in reality hard trance, trance, UK hardcore, house, or something similar. i haven't heard a single techno song from all of the MLP fan music.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit. My little art piece has gotten 110+ fav's over the course of a single day. I haven't even submitted it to EQD's Drawfriend yet. Publicity is best pony.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My little what?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My little what?



Coloured illustration. I posted it halfway down last page. I'm just a little surprised at the attention it has been getting over at DA.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Holy shit. My little art piece has gotten 110+ fav's over the course of a single day. I haven't even submitted it to EQD's Drawfriend yet. Publicity is best pony.



It's gotten quite a reception on Ponibooru as well.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's gotten quite a reception on Ponibooru as well.



How did it get-.. oh right, the internet.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is Ponibooru normally this slow?
I've tried that link a few times, then tried to get to the main page. Nothing.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Is Ponibooru normally this slow?
> I've tried that link a few times, then tried to get to the main page. Nothing.



Yeah, it's slow. It loaded quick for me, but more often than not ponibooru takes nearly half a minute to load anything.

Also, I fixed the mistletoe part of the image so that it is now actual mistletoe, instead of holly, which I mistakenly drew at first (at my DA account; I didn't put it on ponibooru, so I dunno wtf to do there). Feels kinda embarrassing, really.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Heh, it's working now.
I see you posted the fixed image notification -45 seconds ago


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[YT]NL_99jYTV5I[/YT]
Wait for it and your jaw will drop.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

D`AAAWWWW!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^The singing was a pony version of a song and I didn't even realize it until he said "everypony" that's how good it is.

I wish they would give further back story to the villains in the series, cause I'd like to see how discord became like he was or how the other such.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Coloured illustration. I posted it halfway down last page. I'm just a little surprised at the attention it has been getting over at DA.





Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's gotten quite a reception on Ponibooru as well.



Sweet mother of god.

Just goes to show that the one thing that will get you more faves than furry porn is MLP art. And the thing that will give you more faves than MLP art is MLP shipping/porn.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Sweet mother of god.
> 
> Just goes to show that the one thing that will get you more faves than furry porn is MLP art. And the thing that will give you more faves than MLP art is MLP shipping/porn.



I seriously doubt MLP porn is a high roller. The shipping is passable and can be really cute though.


----------



## zanian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I seriously doubt MLP porn is a high roller. The shipping is passable and can be really cute though.



You don't visit D.A that much, don't you?
http://equestriaafterhours.deviantart.com/
http://mlp-yuri.deviantart.com/
http://clopfic-writers.deviantart.com/


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ah, porn. The most controversial part of any fandom.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> You don't visit D.A that much, don't you?
> http://equestriaafterhours.deviantart.com/
> http://mlp-yuri.deviantart.com/
> http://clopfic-writers.deviantart.com/



DA isn't a porn site, and none of that is porn. Yeah i could see it getting pretty sketchy, but there is a difference. Mature shipping does seem popular, and it can get a bit unnerving, but it's still a big step from assuming they're all horse porn fiends.

I would get the impression that MLP porn = attraction to horses, and MLP mature shipping = attraction to the characters themselves. I think the latter is the likely case, and it isn't really so abnormal. I haven't looked, but I've never even heard of any undeniably full-fledged MLP porn being popular at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> You don't visit D.A that much, don't you?
> http://equestriaafterhours.deviantart.com/
> http://mlp-yuri.deviantart.com/
> http://clopfic-writers.deviantart.com/


Stop. Look. Listen, how long have you been lurking this thread?


Heimdal said:


> I seriously doubt MLP porn is a high roller. The shipping is passable and can be really cute though.


I like the discordxcelestia shipping cause we all know discord is crazy and I doubt when he was born he was.  99% of relationships in media are sunshine and rainbows and dude gets the girl and everybody holds hands and sings across the world; I like it cause that's not how real life works and it's good to see a story give a realistic representation of relationships or have a sad ending.  The discordxcelestia are most of the time have a sad ending cause we know how he eventually ends up and dude doesn't get the girl.


----------



## zanian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> DA isn't a porn site, and none of that is porn. Yeah i could see it getting pretty sketchy, but there is a difference. Mature shipping does seem popular, and it can get a bit unnerving, but it's still a big step from assuming they're all horse porn fiends.
> 
> I would get the impression that MLP porn = attraction to horses, and MLP mature shipping = attraction to the characters themselves. I think the latter is the likely case, and it isn't really so abnormal. I haven't looked, but I've never even heard of any undeniably full-fledged MLP porn being popular at all.



Oh reaally? D.a, porn free?
http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/journal/Daner-s-favorite-pony-pictures-NSFW-274275267



> CannonFodder
> Originally Posted by *zanian*
> You don't visit D.A that much, don't you?
> http://equestriaafterhours.deviantart.com/
> ...



Not long... got here because I tried talking logic with rule 85 applying bronies and the best that they could do was threats and blocking 
(the logic being that you can't take a character without the permission of the artist)
I was curious to see if it was better here...​


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> Not long... got here because I tried talking logic with rule 85 applying bronies and the best that they could do was threats and blocking
> (the logic being that you can't take a character without the permission of the artist)
> I was curious to see if it was better here...[/INDENT]


Oh alright then, I was thinking you were lurking since last time we saw you.
Technically speaking though you trademark a character or franchise, not copyright.
MLP is trademark and so are the characters, the copyright for the fan artwork lies with the artist who draws it.
For example if I stole your fursona you couldn't do shit cause it's not trademarked, which costs thousands of dollars, and you couldn't do anything.  Whereas the characters of mlp are trademarked, however fanart or such is permitted and fair use is permitted.  For example mentioning mlp or showing a few second clip on a show is permitted, however if you take the show and put it on a dvd and sell it that's not fair use.  Fair use is kinda sketchy though, cause it's up to the individual circumstances.

It also depends on whether or not the artwork has been filed for copyright, while all art is copyrighted as soon as it's made it's harder to make your case if you don't file for it.  For example IF I stole your art and sold it and you didn't file and then sued me I could just go, "whoops I thought it was open source, I'll stop" and your case just got shot to hell and I get away with it.  If something doesn't have a copyright mark or proof of copyright I could just go, "whoops I thought it was open source, I'll stop" is a bulletproof defense.

Etc, etc you get the point.


----------



## zanian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh alright then, I was thinking you were lurking since last time we saw you.
> Technically speaking though you trademark a character or franchise, not copyright.
> MLP is trademark and so are the characters, the copyright for the fan artwork lies with the artist who draws it.
> For example if I stole your fursona you couldn't do shit cause it's not trademarked, which costs thousands of dollars, and you couldn't do anything.  Whereas the characters of mlp are trademarked, however fanart or such is permitted and fair use is permitted.  For example mentioning mlp or showing a few second clip on a show is permitted, however if you take the show and put it on a dvd and sell it that's not fair use.  Fair use is kinda sketchy though, cause it's up to the individual circumstances.
> ...



depend on the site...
*What is Copyright Infringement?*
To simplify this question, copyright infringement occurs when you do certain things with a creative work which someone else produced without first getting the proper permission.
Some examples of copyright infringement (this is only a partial listing) can include:

Placing a photograph or creative work online without proper permission.
Using a creative work commercially.
Adapting a creative work of one medium to another, such as making a book into a movie or a photograph into a painting.
Modifying or editing a creative work without proper permission.
*How Can I Avoid Infringing on Someone's Copyright?*
The best way to avoid infringing on the rights of another creative person is to use your skill, talent and imagination to create your own completely original work. When we use the word 'original' we don't mean that you must come up with an idea which hasn't been used before, when used in copyright matters "original"means that you created your work without referencing or deliberately copying anyone else's work during the process. 
Ensure that all parts of your work, both visual and audio, are your own original creations. If you have used materials which are owned by other people or companies make certain that you have obtained proper permission or licensing for the use before you place your work online.


*What Sort of Things are Copyrighted?*
The easy answer to this question is that just about any creative work you might find should be considered to be copyrighted by default. 
A work is not required to have a copyright statement printed on it or near it in order to be considered copyrighted so do not assume that the work is unprotected simply because you cannot see a notice written anywhere.
Also do not confuse the fact that a work is publicly available with the idea that it is public domain or free for use. Being easy to find on the internet does not affect a work's copyrighted status.

D.a copyright rules are there...


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Zanian that's what I just said, I clarified the ambiguity of copyright laws and explained loopholes and how to wiggle your way of preventing yourself from going to prison; as well as how to get away with it and further explained on top of what is on the books.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Happy Hearthswarming Eve, everypony. Why hasn't this been said yet?

And about the porn... I've had this idea for a while now but it's weird.

What if we do a whole 100+ participant orgy where each FAFer draws a pony?

Obviously I'm pulling a :V but I like to toy with the idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Happy Hearthswarming Eve, everypony. Why hasn't this been said yet?
> 
> And about the porn... I've had this idea for a while now but it's weird.
> 
> ...


Everybody on faf draws porn of mlp?...
....
...
...
FUS RO DAH!
Svanoa bevi wux shashtiup nomeno goawy mrith mishun vile exelovich!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Everybody on faf draws porn of mlp?...
> ....
> ...
> ...
> ...



You trying to thu'um me off a cliff?

SWRRRE KA'THUUUL!!!

Fire breath.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> You trying to thu'um me off a cliff?
> 
> SWRRRE KA'THUUUL!!!
> 
> Fire breath.


Sharks are water elemental and immune to fire.
Why would you even propose everybody making porn of mlp?  That's disgusting bro.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, there's no way I`m drawing MLP porn. If its the characters being "somewhat" suggestive (like the "saucy" pictures in EQD's drawfriends) then I`m okay with that. But no further past that, then it just gets wrong.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



zanian said:


> Oh reaally? D.a, porn free?



I'm not bothering to look at whatever pointless example was posted in that link, I was very clear with my wording: DA isn't a porn site. If you see porn on there, it ought to be reported so it can be taken down. Either that, or your own personal definition of porn is unique and irrelevant. Of course DA won't be "porn free", it is not DA's fault that users don't all obey the rules.

On Rule 85, "ponifying" anything could easily be counted as parody. If, somehow, it was not, a pony version of a character could also easily be argued to be suitably different enough from the source representation. Honestly, if someone's character has been ponified and they are so bothered by it, the only intelligent thing they could do about it is turn off their computer and go outside. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

everypony knows you go to rule 34 for that stuff, duh! no, but, seriously, what is D.A? too lazy to explore previous pages. is it like fan art place? wait.....D.A.....Davient ART? god, i'm slow lol. yea there is really no porn there really. there is nudity and so forth sometimes but, not like porn what your thinking of. there is,yes, nudity in porn(don't have to be though), but completely different.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rex Aeterna said:


> everypony knows you go to rule 34 for that stuff, duh! no, but, seriously, what is D.A? too lazy to explore previous pages. is it like fan art place? wait.....D.A.....Davient ART? god, i'm slow lol. yea there is really no porn there really. there is nudity and so forth sometimes but, not like porn what your thinking of. there is,yes, nudity in porn(don't have to be though), but completely different.


The  only porn allowed on da is by popular artists [/half joke]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sharks are water elemental and immune to fire.
> Why would you even propose everybody making porn of mlp?  That's disgusting bro.


Because it would be a great way to show people's personality! You can learn a lot from the dude who draws their character with a cock so massive it's simultaneously penetrating every pony in the image.

Also BECAUSE I PUT A :V IN THERE. I think you may be just taking it a little seriously.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I`d be ok with _Implied_ porn because it can be funny. Nothing real graphic, just suggestive and stuff.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I`d be ok with _Implied_ porn because it can be funny. Nothing real graphic, just suggestive and stuff.


http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/de0ea7afcd9fad576663c26f607dfb46/91999 - animated derpy_hooves gif hump lesbian pinkie_pie.gif ?

NSFW... I think...


----------



## Jon1128 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Merry Christmas Everypony! ^_^
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwqfmc25Py1r6wu4so1_1280.png?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1324889467&Signature=EOLPAZcRsoKNLc4IBDaHc4Q5xAA%3D


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/de... derpy_hooves gif hump lesbian pinkie_pie.gif ?
> 
> NSFW... I think...



I just pissed myself laughing.  

I don`t call that porn.


----------



## Mircea (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/de0ea7afcd9fad576663c26f607dfb46/91999 - animated derpy_hooves gif hump lesbian pinkie_pie.gif ?
> 
> NSFW... I think...



Haha... that is pretty epic  LOL!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Happy hearthswarming eve and merry christmas to all.


----------



## Mircea (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Happy hearthswarming eve and merry christmas to all.



Same to you, and all furries and ponies out there ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's been a while since it was posted on EQ, but derpy is now the canon name for her-
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8jGhVQHTAy0/Tuy4_qlmH3I/AAAAAAAAYQI/MFmDRv1ANZg/s1600/1.jpg


----------



## Napalm 74 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Bronys are very creepy


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Napalm 74 said:


> Bronys are very creepy


So are furries.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Napalm 74 said:


> Bronys are very creepy



I give you a week.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Napalm 74 said:


> Bronys are very creepy



You know what? You're right. I'd better stop being one now that you have revealed this truth to me. :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You know what? You're right. I'd better stop being one now that you have revealed this truth to me. :V



No! The Herd must not shrink. If you leave us, you will die... :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Serpion5 said:


> I give you a week.


I give him five episodes :3


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I give him five minutes in to the first episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I had a thought, during the hearthswarming eve episode, why did the three tribes only send six ponies to search for a new land?  If they did send other groups what happened to them?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know I had a thought, during the hearthswarming eve episode, why did the three tribes only send six ponies to search for a new land?  If they did send other groups what happened to them?



Was probably a group of settlers, represented by only their leaders. Like units in Civ V.

And because Windigos, cannibalism happened.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is another awful MLP fursuit.

http://dutchscout.deviantart.com/art/MLP-FiM-Celestia-Quadsuit-WIP-268027803


----------



## Shico (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^
nrrrrrrrrrrrrrg do not want


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A much better fursuit

http://www.komickrazi.com/cosplay/tempsnow.jpg


----------



## Mircea (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> A much better fursuit
> 
> http://www.komickrazi.com/cosplay/tempsnow.jpg



That looks great ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Was probably a group of settlers, represented by only their leaders. Like units in Civ V.
> 
> And because Windigos, cannibalism happened.


Only six female ponies colonized a entire country?


Inciatus said:


> A much better fursuit
> 
> http://www.komickrazi.com/cosplay/tempsnow.jpg


Which pony is that?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Only six female ponies colonized a entire country?



Used magic



			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> Which pony is that?



I think it is someone's creation


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Used magic


That raises even more questions.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This was before Harmony settled over the land remember? Though it was cheerfully omitted, I am sure there were far more casualties than the stories recount. 

Given a realistic time frame for a series of events like this, we can account for infighting, starvation, theft, possible civil war and even outright murder. 



Celestia help you all if I ever get to write a script. >;D


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Found another pony fursuit. Not as good as the last.

http://th09.deviantart.net/fs12/300W/i/2006/282/6/3/My_Little_Pony_Fursuit_by_whippetluv.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Found another pony fursuit. Not as good as the last.
> 
> http://th09.deviantart.net/fs12/300W/i/2006/282/6/3/My_Little_Pony_Fursuit_by_whippetluv.jpg


I'm thinking about making a pony fursuit, now that I know what the hell not to do it should be better than the last one.  The last one I tried making the head out of styrofoam, I want to find whoever suggested to me doing that and send them to the moon.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can you post images?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Can you post images?


It won't be for another three months cause last one I had no planning and just did it and it showed; I also need some more stuff as well.


----------



## Corto (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So because of repeated links in a tumblr I follow, I watched the Halloween episode. One thing I couldn't keep out of my head after watching the british pony (pipsqueak I think it was?) is that they did it, Hasbro managed to weaponize cuteness. They should print endless images of him and drop it over our enemies, they would be rendered unable to fight back. 



Inciatus said:


> http://www.komickrazi.com/cosplay/tempsnow.jpg


*WRYYYYYYYY*


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> So because of repeated links in a tumblr I follow, I watched the Halloween episode. One thing I couldn't keep out of my head after watching the british pony (pipsqueak I think it was?) is that they did it, Hasbro managed to weaponize cuteness. They should print endless images of him and drop it over our enemies, they would be rendered unable to fight back.
> 
> 
> *WRYYYYYYYY*


Either that or give our enemies diabetes and if they attack us we can cut off their insulin supply 

I took a nap for a couple hours and I had my first pony dream, I knew it was going to happen eventually.  In the dream pinkie pie ran into surprise and became friends, although surprise didn't become a main character, but a background pony showing up once in a while where their friendship was implied.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> *WRYYYYYYYY*



I don't understand.



			
				CannonFodder[COLOR=#333333 said:
			
		

> ]give our enemies diabetes and cut off their insulin supply



Or we could export it to our enemies at high prices[/COLOR]


----------



## Corto (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I don't understand.


All your oldies but goodies are belong to us, kiddo.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> All your oldies but goodies are belong to us, kiddo.



I looked up WRYYYYYYYY, but I'm still lost.


----------



## Corto (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

im in ur pony thread confusing ur us3rz


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> im in ur pony thread confusing ur us3rz


You will be assimilated regardless.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I looked up WRYYYYYYYY, but I'm still lost.



Sound effect at second 17 in this famously overly long kill move:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bti1b77_Hjc

Anyway, here's some pony I made. Submitted to Equestria Daily for the Drawfriends thingy.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7109183/


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Anyway, here's some pony I made. Submitted to Equestria Daily for the Drawfriends thingy.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7109183/


Dawww


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> weaponize cuteness



Weaponized cuteness you say?


----------



## Corto (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Despite myself, I laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Only six female ponies colonized a entire country?


Lessssbianism.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Lessssbianism.


Well on a planet where even the physics don't make sense, anything is possible.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Neigh, it was less than a week later that Big Macintosh swaggered into town...


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm sure there are plenty of explanations, they could have gone back for the others.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Obviously the six primary characters were merely to represent the greater populations. 

Remember my earlier post about all the violence and infighting and civil war and cannabalism? 

Yeah, the survivors came here afterward and put all their differences and behind them.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They are herbivores so I highly doubt cannibalism. 

Also another MLP fursuit though someone wrote on the image.
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/e9ba3daa07f9f2bb12d870494ab3bf26/87529%20-%20cosplay%20derpy%20derpy_hooves%20fursuit%20homestuck_ref%20let_me_tell_you_about_my_little_pony.jpg


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> They are herbivores so I highly doubt cannibalism.



But CUPCAKES! :v

Also am I the only one who noticed that they use eggs and milk in their cooking? Further, why do they keep pigs on the farm? What are they hiding?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have met people who feed their horses jelly doughnuts so them eating eggs isn't that far-fetched, besides can't make pastries without eggs.

As to the cupcakes reference, pinkie pie was seen eating a hot dog in one episode so she is just an anomaly.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You're taking this too seriously.  

â€‹I kid, it's all good.


----------



## Mircea (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> You're taking this too seriously.
> 
> â€‹I kid, it's all good.



MLP can never be taken too seriously


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I guess it may explain Pinkie Pie's... unique mentality...?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She could have a mental problem.


----------



## Conker (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> She could have a mental problem.


Could? I'm pretty sure she does  

I'm thinking of giving Spike another sculpting try, now that I have free time to throw at the project.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> But CUPCAKES! :v
> 
> Also am I the only one who noticed that they use eggs and milk in their cooking? Further, why do they keep pigs on the farm? What are they hiding?



You are thinking of vegans, vegetarians do eat eggs and milk -__-
I don't know why they would have pigs though


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Could? I'm pretty sure she does
> 
> I'm thinking of giving Spike another sculpting try, now that I have free time to throw at the project.



Post pictures when done please.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Maybe they have a rigid caste system?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe they have a rigid caste system?



Cutie marks.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hate it so much but I'm watching it anyway, what have you people done to me ;-;


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mike the fox said:


> I hate it so much but I'm watching it anyway, what have you people done to me ;-;


Shh shh, it'll be alright. You're going to enjoy it after at most five episodes.  Don't resist it, it'll be over soon.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Eventually, it doesn't feel wrong anymore.


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this happens when you watch ponies too long.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJfZTr8zMsc


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ghilliefox said:


> this happens when you watch ponies too long.:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJfZTr8zMsc



That was... uncalled for. ;~;


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Eventually, it doesn't feel wrong anymore.


Stage 5 of bronydom, the "aww fuck it" stage.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

oh my god this thread is still alive


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toraneko said:


> oh my god this thread is still alive


And look how BIG it is!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> And look how BIG it is!


Imagine how large it's going to be at the start of season three?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Has this thread overtaken the religion one yet?

EDIT: Wait, it has. By over 1000 posts.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> And look how BIG it is!



That's what she said.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> That's what she said.



Well played.....also I think I need glasses. I looked at your avatar and thought the moon was a monocle.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Well played.....also I think I need glasses. I looked at your avatar and thought the moon was a monocle.



XD now I need to photoshop a monocle on it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Has this thread overtaken the religion one yet?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, it has. By over 1000 posts.


GTWT had 12706, so we still got a way away to go to being number one.

You know what sucks though, blindbag ponies aren't coming the usa anytime soon :\


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy Hooves Talent


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Derpy Hooves Talent


What does derpy's cutie mark have to do with delivering mail anyhow?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> GTWT had 12706, so we still got a way away to go to being number one.
> 
> You know what sucks though, blindbag ponies aren't coming the usa anytime soon :\


I don't give a fuck until they fix Fluttershy's hair.


CannonFodder said:


> What does derpy's cutie mark have to do with delivering mail anyhow?




In the episode "Feeling Pinkie Keen," Twilight gets more and more outrageous stuff dropped on her. The camera pans up to the sky, and we see Derpy being all guilty looking from the back of a delivery truck. The mail thing took off from there.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What does derpy's cutie mark have to do with delivering mail anyhow?



Nothing probably. Unless it's related to the bubbly feeling you get whenever you go postal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What about bubblewrap?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Nothing probably. Unless it's related to the bubbly feeling you get whenever you go postal.


Nah, she's just got such a BUBBLY personality. HA HA


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know in all likelihood it's not canon, but derpy being mom to dinky and sparkler just makes me Daww.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know in all likelihood it's not canon, but derpy being mom to dinky and sparkler just makes me Daww.



Especially the comics where Dinky has to deal with having a challenged mother, who still loves Dinky with all her heart.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Especially the comics where Dinky has to deal with having a challenged mother, who still loves Dinky with all her heart.


Somebody else made a discord & derpy comic in which he discorded her into not caring about dinky and that tore a hole right through my heart.
Found it- http://alfa995.deviantart.com/art/Discorded-Derpy-part-1-274946292?
^Warning you will cry

For me my weakness is doctor whooves & derpy + family, or lyra & bon bon


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Somebody else made a discord & derpy comic in which he discorded her into not caring about dinky and that tore a hole right through my heart.
> Found it- http://alfa995.deviantart.com/art/Discorded-Derpy-part-1-274946292?
> ^Warning you will cry
> 
> For me my weakness is doctor whooves & derpy + family, or lyra & bon bon


Discord went from chaotic neutral to fucking Satan. That's too sad yo.

So is Fluttershy in the 2nd panel of this:
*
WARNING: IMAGE ITSELF IS NOT NSFW, BUT THE SITE IS:*
http://e621.net/post/show/147692/alicorn-crying-equine-eyes-female-fluttershy_-mlp-


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So... am I a bad person for laughing at those? >.>


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Somebody else made a discord & derpy comic in which he discorded her into not caring about dinky and that tore a hole right through my heart.
> Found it- http://alfa995.deviantart.com/art/Discorded-Derpy-part-1-274946292?
> ^Warning you will cry


OH SWEET CELESTIA ;~;

OBLIGATORY PART II!
http://alfa995.deviantart.com/art/Discorded-Derpy-part-2-275482098
^LOOK AT THE ABOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

D'AAAAAWWWW! 

Now it's all better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://cenit-v.deviantart.com/art/Tomorrow-holds-the-show-of-a-new-dawn-276872923?
^Some more sad comics.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> GTWT had 12706, so we still got a way away to go to being number one.
> 
> *You know what sucks though, blindbag ponies aren't coming the usa anytime soon :\*



So THAT'S why I couldn't find any here....


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> So THAT'S why I couldn't find any here....


They're coming to Italy in march, bronies in Itally could begin reselling them.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I noticed there weren't any pictures of an MLP Hitler...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just noticed that in season one episode seven they were climbing straight up a mountain...
Is Equestrian ponies related to Skyrim horses?


----------



## Corto (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Discord went from chaotic neutral to fucking Satan. That's too sad yo.
> 
> So is Fluttershy in the 2nd panel of this:
> *
> ...


I don't care if the image itself is SFW, don't ever link to a porn site without a proper warning again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://equestria-prevails.deviantart.com/
In case you haven't noticed this dude is doing a epic mlp comic that I've been waiting for since forever; now that it's here it's gonna be epic.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aside from wondering when Rainbow Dash is going to grow a mullet and start calling herself Mr. Dash, show's boring.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Aside from wondering when Rainbow Dash is going to grow a mullet and start calling herself Mr. Dash, show's boring.


Hey if you don't like it then that's okay.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Aside from wondering when Rainbow Dash is going to grow a mullet and start calling herself Mr. Dash, show's boring.



It is a kids show that probably won't happen. Also the show generally resets itself at the end of each episode.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey if you don't like it then that's okay.



Translation: Conform or die. Allponies must be Onepony.

:3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Translation: Conform or die. Allponies must be Onepony.
> 
> :3



Oh no, there is no pressure, no pressure at all.
Just...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...ndship-is-magic-brony-real-men-cry-deeply.png
^Link is so true of that episode.


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...ndship-is-magic-brony-real-men-cry-deeply.png
> ^Link is so true of that episode.


MLP is turning most viewers into giant pussies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> MLP is turning most viewers into giant pussies.


Admit it, it got to you.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Aside from wondering when Rainbow Dash is going to grow a mullet and start calling herself Mr. Dash, show's boring.


This statement implies that you're looking specifically for a sex change in order for a show to entertain you. If that is the type of show you are into then no, MLP is not for you. Weird.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> This statement implies that you're looking specifically for a sex change in order for a show to entertain you. If that is the type of show you are into then no, MLP is not for you. Weird.



I'm implying that most fans of the show feel that Rainbow Dash is a total lezzie and probably a butch lezzie at that. 

If I was entertained by sex changes, I'd be watching Jerry Springer or something of that kidney, which I don't.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I'm implying that most fans of the show feel that Rainbow Dash is a total lezzie and probably a butch lezzie at that.
> 
> If I was entertained by sex changes, I'd be watching Jerry Springer or something of that kidney, which I don't.



Okay, but that is not at all what you said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I'm implying that most fans of the show feel that Rainbow Dash is a total lezzie and probably a butch lezzie at that.
> 
> If I was entertained by sex changes, I'd be watching Jerry Springer or something of that kidney, which I don't.


So?
I know in all likelihood that she isn't, but the rainbow & applejack fanart just makes me daww, same with the lyra & bon bon, not to mention doctor whooves & derpy + family.
I know all those are probably not canon, but I like it anyways and personally I hope they don't ever shatter the dream... Especially not doctor whooves & derpy + family, if they ever proved that dinky isn't derpy's daughter I would probably try not to cry and cry anyhow.  That would just hurt me cause the fanart of dinky and derpy depicts derpy as a caring mother who tries her best to be a good mom regardless.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't see what would be so bad about Rainbow Dash being a lesbian anyway. I think she'd be a great role model, but I know it would cause a shitstorm and I understand people don't want this show to get too political.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I don't see what would be so bad about Rainbow Dash being a lesbian anyway. I think she'd be a great role model, but I know it would cause a shitstorm and I understand people don't want this show to get too political.


Politics is like a shit flinging contest, you throw a shit and then someone throws a shit at you, in the end everybody gets covered in shit.  I think the last thing hasbro wants is to get covered in shit.
(metaphorically)

But yeah she would be a good role model, but the problem is that society's view on women is chauvinistic and the fact alone that she's a tomboy pisses people off, if she were lesbian there would be millions of people even angrier.  Hell that recent youtube viral video in which a little girl was talking about gender stereotypes had people practically screaming for her to be taken away by custody.  People have gender stereotypes so ingrained into their heads that people were calling for a little girl to be taken away just for not conforming to it... Imagine what sort of shitstorm would happen if rainbow dash was a lesbian?
Again I know she isn't, and honestly I'm glad the show doesn't touch on the subject otherwise the shitstorm would be immense.


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I don't see what would be so bad about Rainbow Dash being a lesbian anyway. I think she'd be a great role model, but I know it would cause a shitstorm and I understand people don't want this show to get too political.


I like that the idea of romantic relationships or sex aren't really touched upon in this show. Makes it more whimsical. I'd prefer it stay that way.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I like that the idea of romantic relationships or sex aren't really touched upon in this show. Makes it more whimsical. I'd prefer it stay that way.


Yeah cartoons have gotten too serious lately.
As much as I wish there'd be more positive glbt tv characters, I don't want it to happen to mlp:fim cause the shitstorm could very well end the show early.


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah cartoons have gotten too serious lately.
> As much as I wish there'd be more positive glbt tv characters, I don't want it to happen to mlp:fim cause the shitstorm could very well end the show early.


Dunno if cartoons have gotten more serious, well serious in the sense that that they aren't Buggs Bunny or Tom and Jerry, but there really aren't any political messages or anything like that in most cartoons. Just the same silly shit. I say keep em that way. I really don't want any of it in MLP:FiM. 

I think fans have gotten more serious. Cartoons seem to be unchanged, but I don't watch a lot of new cartoons. 

If Spongebob is any indicator, that cartoon probably got less serious in its narrative ways. Episodes are more "Lolrandom" than anything else now.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> *I don't see what would be so bad about Rainbow Dash being a lesbian anyway.* I think she'd be a great role model, but I know it would cause a shitstorm and I understand people don't want this show to get too political.



Well, first off, she doesn't need to be a lesbian to be a good rolemodel... my sister was a "tomboy" but had two daughters (and a divorce, unfortunately), so, just because RD is "butch" doesn't mean she isn't "all female".  As in, straight.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah cartoons have gotten too serious lately.
> As much as I wish there'd be more positive glbt tv characters, I don't want it to happen to mlp:fim cause the shitstorm could very well end the show early.



They've tried it in other well-established entertainment media, with mixed success.

D'you know that cartoon "For Better or For Worse", in the comics section of newspapers? The artist made one of the characters on there come out to his parents and friends (in the comic), and the reader base was so outraged that she (the artist) recieved hatemail and even death threats as a result of this. It wasn't as if he was dressing like a flamer or anything - he just came out and suddenly everyone is working themselves into a froth over it. Over a character that DOES NOT EXIST IN REAL LIFE.

Admittedly, the cartoon in question was one of those more serious, adult-humor cartoons, but still, IT'S A CARTOON, for crying out loud. Whoever makes the first cartoon or live action show for kids that features a obvious platonic homosexual relationship is going to have some serious balls, which is commendable, but for their sake I hope they have better lawyers than anything, because of the horde of parents wanting to take their show off the air.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Updates on the youtube takedowns-
Hasbro and the Hub aren't taking down people's music, they're just taking down full episode streams.
No reason to worry folks.


Conker said:


> Dunno if cartoons have gotten more serious, well serious in the sense that that they aren't Buggs Bunny or Tom and Jerry, but there really aren't any political messages or anything like that in most cartoons. Just the same silly shit. I say keep em that way. I really don't want any of it in MLP:FiM.
> 
> I think fans have gotten more serious. Cartoons seem to be unchanged, but I don't watch a lot of new cartoons.
> 
> If Spongebob is any indicator, that cartoon probably got less serious in its narrative ways. Episodes are more "Lolrandom" than anything else now.


Well there's extremes of the spectrum now, the crappy sort of cartoon in which you can't tell if they had writers or not; the other extreme is trying to ride on the success of anime with their over the top plots of "I have to save the world!" or other crap.  There's also the cartoons where they fling it as many as they possibly can against the board hoping for success.

I think part of the success towards mlp: fim is that it's not crap.


AlexInsane said:


> They've tried it in other well-established entertainment media, with mixed success.
> 
> D'you know that cartoon "For Better or For Worse", in the comics section  of newspapers? The artist made one of the characters on there come out  to his parents and friends (in the comic), and the reader base was so  outraged that she (the artist) recieved hatemail and even death threats  as a result of this. It wasn't as if he was dressing like a flamer or  anything - he just came out and suddenly everyone is working themselves  into a froth over it. Over a character that DOES NOT EXIST IN REAL LIFE.
> 
> Admittedly, the cartoon in question was one of those more serious,  adult-humor cartoons, but still, IT'S A CARTOON, for crying out loud.  Whoever makes the first cartoon or live action show for kids that  features a obvious platonic homosexual relationship is going to have  some serious balls, which is commendable, but for their sake I hope they  have better lawyers than anything, because of the horde of parents  wanting to take their show off the air.


Which is why having a lesbian character in the show is a bad idea.


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Updates on the youtube takedowns-
> Hasbro and the Hub aren't taking down people's music, they're just taking down full episode streams.
> No reason to worry folks.


They are taking down episode streams? Sounds like a big fucking reason to worry to me :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> They are taking down episode streams? Sounds like a big fucking reason to worry to me :[


There was a massive hype by people claiming that hasbro was taking down everything pony related, turns out it was just hype, it's just episodes.  The reason being is that pretty soon the dvds are going to be coming out and they need people to actually buy the discs.  Not to mention if there's 100k dvds bought they'll release a dvd collection.  They actually want enough people to buy the dvds to justify a collector's box.
It may sound like a dick move, but they're looking at it from purely a business sense cause they want to reach the 100k mark.

They haven't banned anyone either, the only one they've gotten banned was a website that basically told them to go fuck themselves and hasbro didn't appreciate that.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now where am I going to get my pony fix? D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Now where am I going to get my pony fix? D:


If everybody buys the shit out the dvds when they come out we'll get a box set with a crap load of bonus features and stuff.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> I don't care if the image itself is SFW, don't ever link to a porn site without a proper warning again.


I think that everyone here knows that e621 is a porn site... in that token so is FA, in a way. 


Have they taken down Season 2 episodes?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> I don't care if the image itself is SFW, don't ever link to a porn site without a proper warning again.



My bad. Though people have linked to e6 and other sites without the NSFW tag. I'd be more combative of this, but then again, I see the ads they have up when Adblock is turned off so... you're pretty much right.

About the taking down of youtube videos; I think it would be stupid for them NOT to take the videos down. It's a great service they did for us by letting them stay up for so long. What other major TV show has allowed every single full episode uploaded by a third party?


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> They are taking down episode streams? Sounds like a big fucking reason to worry to me :[



Nah. When I thought about it, I realized that they have contracts with TV stations for the show; if they allow FREE Youtube streams of it, that would be illegal. They probably have to do something about it. However, it's easy to figure that they could do so much more than they are (they're pretty slow at their takedowns), since pony episode accounts readily link to each other on Youtube. I get the impression they are doing what they have to, not what they want to. And for all we know, they expect and hope Brony uploading out-paces their takedowns.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> About the taking down of youtube videos; I think it would be stupid for them NOT to take the videos down. It's a great service they did for us by letting them stay up for so long. What other major TV show has allowed every single full episode uploaded by a third party?



I watch tons of TV episodes online so...


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There was a massive hype by people claiming that hasbro was taking down everything pony related, turns out it was just hype, it's just episodes.  The reason being is that pretty soon the dvds are going to be coming out and they need people to actually buy the discs.  Not to mention if there's 100k dvds bought they'll release a dvd collection.  They actually want enough people to buy the dvds to justify a collector's box.
> It may sound like a dick move, but they're looking at it from purely a business sense cause they want to reach the 100k mark.


That's cool, I guess. I'd like them to release a DVD box set, so if this allows them to, fine. Problem is, I don't want to get up early to actually watch the episodes on the TV, so I always just streamed em. Hopefully I'll still be able to catch em before htey get taken down. 


CrazyLee said:


> I think that everyone here knows that e621 is a porn site... in that token so is FA, in a way.


I did not know e621 was a porn site, but I didn't click the link either.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That's cool, I guess. I'd like them to release a DVD box set, so if this allows them to, fine. Problem is, I don't want to get up early to actually watch the episodes on the TV, so I always just streamed em. Hopefully I'll still be able to catch em before htey get taken down.


You can still watch them on the hub site, the problem is the hub only has a couple up at a time.  If they had more episodes on their site to watch then people wouldn't rip them as much.


Heimdal said:


> Nah. When I thought about it, I realized that  they have contracts with TV stations for the show; if they allow FREE  Youtube streams of it, that would be illegal. They probably have to do  something about it. However, it's easy to figure that they could do so  much more than they are (they're pretty slow at their takedowns), since  pony episode accounts readily link to each other on Youtube. I get the  impression they are doing what they have to, not what they want to. And  for all we know, they expect and hope Brony uploading out-paces their  takedowns.


I have a feeling that is what they are doing as well.  I don't think they want to do it either cause they get their money from the merchandise and not from the actual show.


Commiecomrade said:


> About the taking down of youtube videos; I  think it would be stupid for them NOT to take the videos down. It's a  great service they did for us by letting them stay up for so long. What  other major TV show has allowed every single full episode uploaded by a  third party?


 They knew of the youtube rips for a long time and looked the other way.  You can't exactly blame them for doing the bare* minimum* of what is legally required from them.

So really what we should do is buy the shit out of the dvd when it comes out, cause that's how the show gets it money.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When the box sets come out, I`m most likely gonna buy them, and then not use them, seeing as having each episode on my laptop is better in two ways.

1. 1080p
2. Safer. Nobody watches me when I use the computer, but if someone was to walk in as I`m watching an episode on TV, I`d be screwed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> When the box sets come out, I`m most likely gonna buy them, and then not use them, seeing as having each episode on my laptop is better in two ways.
> 
> 1. 1080p
> 2. Safer. Nobody watches me when I use the computer, but if someone was to walk in as I`m watching an episode on TV, I`d be screwed.


The problem is they have to sell 100k dvds online FIRST to justify a box set.

Also can't you buy them on itunes anyhow?

P.s. before this thread gets locked for discussing illegal downloading, can you folks please stop talking about that please?  The last thing we need is a mod locking it.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> When the box sets come out, I`m most likely gonna buy them, and then not use them, seeing as having each episode on my laptop is better in two ways.
> 
> 1. 1080p
> 2. Safer. Nobody watches me when I use the computer, but if someone was to walk in as I`m watching an episode on TV, I`d be screwed.




Brony, if you just let it be known, it's easier. Everyone who knows me now knows I'm a fan of the show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Brony, if you just let it be known, it's easier. Everyone who knows me now knows I'm a fan of the show.


Correction it makes it easier to assimilate them :3


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So really what we should do is buy the shit out of the dvd when it comes out, cause that's how the show gets it money.



Yeah, but I'm not buying those stupid several-episode DVDs, and I don't get their iTunes episodes in Canada. I don't feel bad about watching their show for free and buying nothing, when there is no effort to sell me anything. Gimme a box set and I will buy it.

Hell, Smallville just released the box set of it's final season, and that show has always been garbage (I've watched a good portion of the show, I have nothing good to say about it). There are other bad, unpopular shows getting box sets released for them. There's no legitimate excuse for not doing that for MLP.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Correction it makes it easier to assimilate them :3



That as well. I have a score of eleven converts. ;D


EDIT: twelve and counting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Yeah, but I'm not buying those stupid several-episode DVDs, and I don't get their iTunes episodes in Canada. I don't feel bad about watching their show for free and buying nothing, when there is no effort to sell me anything. Gimme a box set and I will buy it.


Damn it folks, stop talking about illegal downloads otherwise a mod might lock the thread.  Not to mention Corto is on the thread, that's like peeing on a cop car while the police officer is in it.


Serpion5 said:


> That as well. I have a score of eleven converts. ;D
> EDIT: twelve and counting


I have lemme see... 8.


Inciatus said:


> I'll probably buy the DVD if it gets to a Big Lots, other than that it would be too expensive.


That's why we need people to buy the dvd so we can get a box set available.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll probably buy the DVD if it gets to a Big Lots, other than that it would be too expensive.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Damn it folks, stop talking about illegal downloads otherwise a mod might lock the thread.  Not to mention Corto is on the thread, that's like peeing on a cop car while the police officer is in it.



I didn't say anything about illegal downloads. The Hub website, and a couple stations here in Canada have the show on it now too, and those are free (well, TV isn't, but I think I have those channels anyways). Regardless, the point is that I'm not buying anything to encourage them to market to us; they have to market to us first. I'm not gonna fill my shelves with junk, because that's not what I want.

I don't believe that buying the DVDs will encourage them to make a box set. I think the only real reason they aren't making a box set is because they figure they'd make more money with individual DVDs. If they do, how will that make them want to bother with box sets?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I don't believe that buying the DVDs will encourage them to make a box set. I think the only real reason they aren't making a box set is because they figure they'd make more money with individual DVDs. If they do, how will that make them want to bother with box sets?


There was a interview with a brony podcast, the short version is they said that it there has to be a large enough market for a box set and that even though the show is popular it is still targeting demographically little girls and parents don't want to buy a $40 box set, they want a dvd to pop their kids down in front of to have the kids shut up for 30 minutes.  If there is over 100k dvd sales then that means there's enough of a market to justify a box set.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There was a interview with a brony podcast, the short version is they said that it there has to be a large enough market for a box set and that even though the show is popular it is still targeting demographically little girls and parents don't want to buy a $40 box set, they want a dvd to pop their kids down in front of to have the kids shut up for 30 minutes.  If there is over 100k dvd sales then that means there's enough of a market towards a box set.



And it sounds entirely like excuses to me. The Avatar cartoon did most certainly not have quite the following this show has gained, and it released it's box sets alongside it's single dvds. Whoever they interviewed isn't telling us their market caution, they are playing the crowd. I don't trust that guy's words, because other DVD distribution companies have done bigger "gambles" (worse, barely known about shows, with tiny fanbase) and continue to do so all the time, which just tells me that it wouldn't really be a gamble at all. Or maybe that distribution company just sucks? Either way, I'm not listening to them.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aren't there usually single DVDs before box sets anyway?


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> And it sounds entirely like excuses to me. The Avatar cartoon did most certainly not have quite the following this show has gained, and it released it's box sets alongside it's single dvds. Whoever they interviewed isn't telling us their market caution, they are playing the crowd. I don't trust that guy's words, because other DVD distribution companies have done bigger "gambles" (worse, barely known about shows, with tiny fanbase) and continue to do so all the time, which just tells me that it wouldn't really be a gamble at all. Or maybe that distribution company just sucks? Either way, I'm not listening to them.


This, plus the idea of "go buy the singles and then buy the big set so we can double dip the market" seems kinda lame :\ 

Sad thing is, there are so many people obsessed in this fandom that they'll do just that.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well if there are others who will buy it and double dip, Just wait and it should come.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Well if there are others who will buy it and double dip, Just wait and it should come.



Frankly, I don't think dvd sales are even going to have anything to do with whether a box set comes or not. It probably will be made, eventually, whether they make that target mark or not, and that guy was just saying it to make his company more money. Alternatively, though maybe less likely, they may not make a box set at all, even if we doubled the mark; they will just stick to the prevailing single-dvd tactic.

There is no deal made with Bronies. They have done nothing to market to us at all. No matter how much money we put down on little girl pony junk, all that tells them is that their little girl pony junk is doing well. They have to make the first move to market to us, because that's the only way we'll ever know that they will.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> That as well. I have a score of eleven converts. ;D
> 
> 
> EDIT: twelve and counting.



Pshht, I've been keeping track of my conversions. I'm up to 46: 16 IRL and 30 over the internet/Skype, etc.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Pshht, I've been keeping track of my conversions. I'm up to 46: 16 IRL and 30 over the internet/Skype, etc.


Wow, that's really impressive 

Nah, I'm not a converter. The most I can say is 1, which is a mix of two people who will only go as far as appreciating the art (And not go any further).

EDIT: And the same two people I got to join this forum.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've only two, though I haven't tried.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've only gotten one convert, but it was a good one. 

>>Mentions "Celestia" in a conversion.
>>Says nothing more about it and changes the subject. 
>>Friend becomes biggest brony of all time.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There was a massive hype by people claiming that hasbro was taking down everything pony related, turns out it was just hype, it's just episodes.  The reason being is that pretty soon the dvds are going to be coming out and they need people to actually buy the discs.  Not to mention if there's 100k dvds bought they'll release a dvd collection.  They actually want enough people to buy the dvds to justify a collector's box.
> It may sound like a dick move, but they're looking at it from purely a business sense cause they want to reach the 100k mark.



As if I wasn't going to buy the discs anyway.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> As if I wasn't going to buy the discs anyway.



True dat. I wasn't thinking "NO! THE YOUTUBE VIDEOS!" More like "YAY! BOX SETS N' SHIT!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> True dat. I wasn't thinking "NO! THE YOUTUBE VIDEOS!" More like "YAY! BOX SETS N' SHIT!"


Imagine what sort of stuff could be in the box set?  The dvd to come already has some serious goodies to make any brony happy and on top of that the box set will have even more.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Imagine what sort of stuff could be in the box set?



Pinkie Pie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Pinkie Pie.


She breaks the fourth wall so much that it's only a matter of time.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*has mental image of pinky pie jumping out of random places*

Yeah, nightmare fuel. Got it.

As for converts, I've only converted two, but it was my girlfriend and her son, so it's a family thing. Like the Manson family, but more colorful (and twenty percent cooler, of course).


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find my own situation amusing.

I'm alright if people see my avatar here, see that I'm on this thread , listen to the pony music that I'm playing, see the fan videos and memes, even the shirts. But GOD FORBID that they see me watching the show.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Krystal Harmonia said:


> Pshht, I've been keeping track of my conversions. I'm up to 46: 16 IRL and 30 over the internet/Skype, etc.



You are a god Sir and I shall murder love and tolerate thousands in your name! 



TechnoGypsy said:


> I find my own situation amusing.
> 
> I'm alright if people see my avatar here, see that I'm on this thread , listen to the pony music that I'm playing, see the fan videos and memes, even the shirts. But GOD FORBID that they see me watching the show.



Soft. I made it very apparent to everyone who knows me IRL and on forums and facebook that I watch this show. Not to obnoxious levels or anything, but I'm certainly not hiding it at all.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My mother knows it. We were watching tv at my parents place when the commercial for the Princess Celestia toy came on. I made a comment to the tune of "Why the hell is it pink?" to which she responded that thats what little girls like.
I told her grown men watch the show too, and when she asked me if I were one of them I said yes.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hope that season 1 DVD comes out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








EDIT: I can't use PC's emote images here. :<


----------



## Conker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> There is no deal made with Bronies. *They have done nothing to market to us at all.* No matter how much money we put down on little girl pony junk, all that tells them is that their little girl pony junk is doing well. They have to make the first move to market to us, because that's the only way we'll ever know that they will.


Is that completely true? There's that "Equestria Girls" song which makes a reference to us, plus Derpy Hooves staying derp eyed. I suppose it's not marketing in the sense that "here's a commercial trying to sell MLP shit to men", but it's not like Hasbro has been completely silent either.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Is that completely true? There's that "Equestria Girls" song which makes a reference to us, plus Derpy Hooves staying derp eyed. I suppose it's not marketing in the sense that "here's a commercial trying to sell MLP shit to men", but it's not like Hasbro has been completely silent either.



I'd count that as recognizing us, but I wouldn't consider it marketing to us. They need to make something for us to buy first.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just imagine for a moment:

What if the box set came with your own live mini pony? One of your choosing?


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Just imagine for a moment:
> 
> What if the box set came with your own live mini pony? One of your choosing?



"Bah! These real-life ponies look nothing like the ones in the show! I'm taking it back!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If it came with a figurine that didn't suck I would be all over that!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> "Bah! These real-life ponies look nothing like the ones in the show! I'm taking it back!"


Unfortunately, that would probably be uttered by frustrated bronies everywhere. These ponies couldn't exist in 3D and retain what they look like at all angles.

But Hasbro could at least fix the hair on Fluttershy for fuck's sake.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The CMC really do grow on you. I didn't like them at first, but I'm currently realizing how epic that hair metal performance they did really is! It was awesomely terrible!


----------



## Xeno (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Cupcakes" ruined MLP for me, sorry guys :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mike the fox said:


> "Cupcakes" ruined MLP for me, sorry guys :<


Cupcakes is the blight upon my little pony.
Don't let it ruin it for you.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mike the fox said:


> "Cupcakes" ruined MLP for me, sorry guys :<





CannonFodder said:


> Cupcakes is the blight upon my little pony.
> Don't let it ruin it for you.




[YT]YRx_iXgLAyw[/YT]


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Damnit, no. No Rainbow Factory, we don't want to drive him away. :V



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> My mother knows it. We were watching tv at my parents place when the commercial for the Princess Celestia toy came on. I made a comment to the tune of "Why the hell is it pink?" to which she responded that thats what little girls like.
> I told her grown men watch the show too, and when she asked me if I were one of them I said yes.



My mom is the only one in my family that knows it. Basically because my dad most likely thinks I`m gay because, well, a long story short, I said that he couldn't assume someone was gay just by how they act and talk. And I really don't want him to think he has fuel for his theory.
 As for my brother, I`m just scared that he would start liking it too. He ruins everything for me. Everything I`ve gotten him into, I most likely hate now because of him.


----------



## Conker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I'd count that as recognizing us, but I wouldn't consider it marketing to us. They need to make something for us to buy first.


Valid point. If Hasbro could think of something I'd want, I'd buy it. I refuse to stoop to buying poorly made toys for young girls though.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> ^Damnit, no. No Rainbow Factory, we don't want to drive him away. :V



I'm not sorry, but if Rainbow factory scared anyone in any way, that person is a complete pussy. It wasn't even remotely gory or disturbing or anything, it fucking sucked.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I'm not sorry, but if Rainbow factory scared anyone in any way, that person is a complete pussy. It wasn't even remotely gory or disturbing or anything, it fucking sucked.


Bah
I can't understand the words (It that where the supposed disturbing part lies?).


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mike the fox said:


> "Cupcakes" ruined MLP for me, sorry guys :<


Wow, seriously?



8-bit said:


> [YT]YRx_iXgLAyw[/YT]



This is one of my favourite brony songs. Glaze is so awesome <3


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The CMC really do grow on you. I didn't like them at first, but I'm currently realizing how epic that hair metal performance they did really is! It was awesomely terrible!



I thought the song, except for the singing, was supposed to be good until I read about it later. That's composer Daniel Ingram for you.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since the show is about ponies of various kinds, does that mean Spike is like the Token Minority Guy?


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I'm not sorry, but if Rainbow factory scared anyone in any way, that person is a complete pussy. It wasn't even remotely gory or disturbing or anything, it fucking sucked.



I was being sarcastic, hence the :V. I didn't think it was disturbing either, but apparently some people did. I was just making fun of them.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Unfortunately, that would probably be uttered by frustrated bronies everywhere. These ponies couldn't exist in 3D and retain what they look like at all angles.
> 
> But Hasbro could at least fix the hair on Fluttershy for fuck's sake.



It's doable. 

http://kp-shadowsquirrel.deviantart.com/gallery/24487513



Conker said:


> Valid point. If Hasbro could think of something I'd want, I'd buy it. I refuse to stoop to buying poorly made toys for young girls though.



My opinion also.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Bah
> I can't understand the words (It that where the supposed disturbing part lies?).



Yeah, YMMV, but I thought it was pretty creepy.



Vukasin said:


> Wow, seriously?




I know, right? It's like their body is one big vagina. :V




Vukasin said:


> This is one of my favourite brony songs. Glaze is so awesome <3



I love this song, too. It's just so demonic, such a nice change from all the sad or happy-go-lucky tunes.



fiero-the-cat said:


> I was being sarcastic, hence the :V. I didn't think it was disturbing either, but apparently some people did. I was just making fun of them.




I know, I saw the :V, but some people are massive pussies. And it pisses me off when people cite Big Apple Massacre or RF as "more disturbing than cupcakes". Fuck that noise, Cupcakes WAS pretty fucking disturbing. It gave the reader juuuuuust enough detail for the image to be gory, without boring me to tears.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I will leave this here just because it is MLP.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&list=FLLFB137wcAz61eTPzKtfXWQ&v=GLYibveYbGc


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> It's doable.
> 
> http://kp-shadowsquirrel.deviantart.com/gallery/24487513



That's as accurate as I've seen, but remember: when they talk at a three-fourths perspective, their mouths look like they're viewed from profile to avoid making them look horrifying.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> That's as accurate as I've seen, but remember: when they talk at a three-fourths perspective, their mouths look like they're viewed from profile to avoid making them look horrifying.


3/4th's perspective in my opinion is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 3/4th's perspective in my opinion is a pain in the ass.


I used to suck in 3/4, but now I only draw in that perspective. Profiles for me suck ass.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I used to suck in 3/4, but...


I was so expecting a Skyrim joke there


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 3/4th's perspective in my opinion is a pain in the ass.



Only from the rear...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This all got really gay all of the sudden.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My sister made some cupcakes. The inside is the same colour as Rainbow Dash.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> My sister made some cupcakes. The inside is the same colour as Rainbow Dash.


Is she a brony, or was it just coincidence?


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She is a brony (though prefers pegasister). I think it was just a coincidence though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> She is a brony (though prefers pegasister). I think it was just a coincidence though.


My little pony: Family is friendship?


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yup it was a coincidence. She was put some dye in the mix and was excited that they were blue. She didn't plan to come out rainbow dash colour and had never heard of _cupcakes_ (Should that be italicized, underlined, or in quotes?).

I actually made a picture for Christmas that had written upon is My Little Pony: Family is Magic.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Played Winter Wrap-Up in my Music theory class. My friend said, "That's pretty cool! What's it from?"

Stupidly, I stuttered out "I HAVE NO IDEA I JUST CAME ACROSS IT SOMEWHERE."

Also, today my mom and I were watching TV, and we heard someone pronounce gala as "Gay-lah." I commented on its correct pronunciation, and my mom said the least parental and frightening thing ever:

"First off, it's pronounced both ways, even though that other one sounds pretty gay. Secondly, how do you know this? Do you play with tea parties or watch My Little Pony or something?"
NO MOM I DO NOT WATCH MY LITTLE PONY: FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC. I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHO FLUTTERSHY IS WHY DO YOU KEEP ASKING ME THAT.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Played Winter Wrap-Up in my Music theory class. My friend said, "That's pretty cool! What's it from?"



Good, plant the seeds. Winter Wrap Up isn't even the best the show has to offer.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Good, plant the seeds. Winter Wrap Up isn't even the best the show has to offer.


Still one of the easiest to learn from ear. "The Pony Everypony Should Know" is hell.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Good, plant the seeds. Winter Wrap Up isn't even the best the show has to offer.



It may not be the best, but I think it is one of the better songs.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Played Winter Wrap-Up in my Music theory class. My friend said, "That's pretty cool! What's it from?"
> 
> Stupidly, I stuttered out "I HAVE NO IDEA I JUST CAME ACROSS IT SOMEWHERE."
> 
> ...




Duuuude... Just say yes.


----------



## cad (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Good, plant the seeds. Winter Wrap Up isn't even the best the show has to offer.


extremely catchy and easy to remember, though, as opposed to Art of the Dress, for example. the lyrics to that keeps escaping my head.



Commiecomrade said:


> Played Winter Wrap-Up in my Music theory  class. My friend said, "That's pretty cool! What's it from?"
> 
> Stupidly, I stuttered out "I HAVE NO IDEA I JUST CAME ACROSS IT SOMEWHERE."
> 
> ...


i used to be like that, but then i realized-
who the fuck cares?
if people are going to condemn me just for watching a cartoon, fine. be that way, then. _like i care_.

- - - -
oh yeah, i don't think i mentioned it here, but i got my family to watch the pilot episode of the show on Christmas eve. they all liked it, 'cept for my little brother, but that's okay, he's a pre-pubertal teen, anyway.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fluttershy Fans
[video=youtube;OISSZmPN6I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OISSZmPN6I4[/video]

Edit: Even I don't know how that didn't work


----------



## cad (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i dare you to watch this thing with a straight face.
[yt]S-am3gY0uR4[/yt]


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck it, you win.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Still one of the easiest to learn from ear. "The Pony Everypony Should Know" is hell.



Becoming Popular.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was going to say "I must be really behind the show", and then it turns out "Hearth's warming eve" was 2011's last episode *phew* 
Well, now that I finished _Mawaru Penguindrum_, I think I can return to my brony ways.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Becoming Popular.



Eh. I follow Daniel Ingram's Facebook: he let the fans name it, and I remember it was titled "Becoming Popular: The Pony Everypony Should Know".



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> i dare you to watch this thing with a straight face.
> [yt]S-am3gY0uR4[/yt]



Oh, okay. Just let me add that to my huge list of videos that I should consider immature but find funny anyway. Like this one: 
[yt]qut7yFuXlRo[/yt]


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd like to post my youtube channel here if you guys don't mind me shamelessly advertising: http://www.youtube.com/user/Black0Electric

It's all pony music, so I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The CMC really do grow on you. I didn't like them at first, but I'm currently realizing how epic that hair metal performance they did really is! It was awesomely terrible!


I guess I'm not the only one who realized how over-the-top metal that was.



Commiecomrade said:


> Unfortunately, that would probably be uttered by frustrated bronies everywhere. These ponies couldn't exist in 3D and retain what they look like at all angles.


The G-mod ponies are a pretty good 3D rendering.



Viscra Maelstrom said:


> i dare you to watch this thing with a straight face.
> [yt]S-am3gY0uR4[/yt]


I lost at Derpy Hooves.

What's with these "When I'm..." videos?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> The G-mod ponies are a pretty good 3D rendering.


I'm surprised that nobody has made a gmod variation of the universe.  I know many machinima directors have created mlp: fim gmod shorts, but nothing on the scale of a fullblown internet show.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well that was a good episode.

...

BEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was alright. I'm not an Applebloom fan, so that hurt it a bit for me. Her problems are just so annoying. 

I really liked the history bit at the end, even though it sorta fucks with the timescale. I mean, that was only two generations ago, so wouldn't think things would have changed that much.

I also really like those magical apples. Very cool ideas there. 

But the episode itself didn't seem that funny, despite Granny being mostly crazy from old age.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh there's a new episode out isn't there.
Will watch it tomorrow :V


----------



## xcliber (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Applebloom's bunny costume is probably the cutest thing ever in MLP next to Fluttershy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I really liked the history bit at the end, even though it sorta fucks with the timescale. I mean, that was only two generations ago, so wouldn't think things would have changed that much.


Well the old capitol of equestria, so that must mean that canterlot and ponyville are recently founded historically.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well the old capitol of equestria, so that must mean that canterlot and ponyville are recently founded historically.


Yes, but Ponyville doesn't have that "recently founded" vibe to it. It seems like it's been around for a good long while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yes, but Ponyville doesn't have that "recently founded" vibe to it. It seems like it's been around for a good long while.


Well, other than granny smith in ponyville, how many old ponies are there?


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why is the show so addicting its for kids not 29 year old.

WHY?


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well, other than granny smith in ponyville, how many old ponies are there?


Just her as far as I know, but I didn't mean "how many old people are left alive" when I said that the town seems to have been around for awhile. The town has a lot of business and people, it doesn't seem like it's only been around for 70 years (if we assume that Granny Smith is in her 80's and use human years and not horse years)


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought Twi said in "Winter Wrap Up" that it was a hundred years old. It could be that Granny Smith is 103 or something. And Canterlot has been where it is for hundreds of years. 



Also, seeing Princess Celstia's infinite kindness again ~<3


----------



## Aleu (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Why is the show so addicting its for kids not 29 year old.
> 
> WHY?


Right, it's not for 29 year olds because children would understand alcohol references and they would understand the Big Lebowski and Spiderman references. Right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Right, it's not for 29 year olds because children would understand alcohol references and they would understand the Big Lebowski and Spiderman references. Right?


Speaking of which a upcoming episode is going to have the apple family in a cider making contest, don't remember what it's called, but that means alcohol is now canon.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which a upcoming episode is going to have the apple family in a cider making contest, don't remember what it's called, but that means alcohol is now canon.


I didn't even get to see this week's episode ;~;


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> I thought Twi said in "Winter Wrap Up" that it was a hundred years old. It could be that Granny Smith is 103 or something. And Canterlot has been where it is for hundreds of years.


She has to be older than that, since she looked older than three in her flashback. I guess she's pretty fucking spry for like 110 years old!


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which a upcoming episode is going to have the apple family in a cider making contest, don't remember what it's called, but that means alcohol is now canon.



"Hard cider" is the alcohol version, at least as far as North America terminology is concerned. Frankly, I grew up on hot non-alc cider, so I never think of it as an alcoholic beverage outright.

It will all depend on the context they put it in.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It took until I was about 15 to even know they _had_ alcoholic cider.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> It took until I was about 15 to even know they _had_ alcoholic cider.



On the contrary, I wasn't aware there was _non_-alcoholic cider until I was 18


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMGv3hNMes
anyone see this yet?


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Right, it's not for 29 year olds because children would understand alcohol references and they would understand the Big Lebowski and Spiderman references. Right?


Good point comrade.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies cause brain damage and an eclipse, Wizard of Oz-style.  My Little Pinkie Floyd:

[yt]2pfKcl5Bnl4[/yt]


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Double-post because it's 90 minutes later and I have more pony content.

From BroNYcon, GlaDOS sent a letter to Princess Celestia:

[yt]sPvt8ZYSEAc[/yt]

And an awesome fan-made movie was acknowledged, with some dire consequences:

[yt]-7YA5F5EWwI[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMGv3hNMes
> anyone see this yet?


Yup, fantastic song.

How about this? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ0JahhFkts

Epic Pie Time


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've noticed that their times seem a little off. Granny Smith is at least 100 or so years old and Applebloom is several years old since she has been looking forward to making jam for several years. Twilight was a year old or so when she entered into school and she looked younger than Applebloom. One year later at Spike's first birthday she appears to be fully grown. Can anyone try to explain this?


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I've noticed that their times seem a little off. Granny Smith is at least 100 or so years old and Applebloom is several years old since she has been looking forward to making jam for several years. Twilight was a year old or so when she entered into school and she looked younger than Applebloom. One year later at Spike's first birthday she appears to be fully grown. Can anyone try to explain this?


When did they show Spike's first birthday? I know the episode where it was his birthday he mentioned that that wasn't his first one, just his first in Ponyville.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Never mind, I had forgotten that he mentioned every year prior Twilight gets him books.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yup, fantastic song.
> 
> How about this?
> 
> ...



Proof that candy-colored ponies can make anything epic.  B3


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Proof that candy-colored ponies can make anything epic.  B3



I deliver more proof.

Ponies doing more for Star Wars than George Lucas has since before he made the prequels.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which a upcoming episode is going to have the apple family in a cider making contest, don't remember what it's called, but that means alcohol is now canon.



Dammit I've had enough of Applebloom lately.
We NEED a Scootaloo episode!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wat? NEVER! Scootaloo is worst pony! (j/k)

Have we seen an ep yet with some kind of external threat to Ponyville? Something akin to the parasprite swarm or the sleeping dragon of season 1? 

I don't think we have.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There also hasn't been a song sung by just Pinkie Pie.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> There also hasn't been a song sung by just Pinkie Pie.



Sad really. We had like four by this point in the previous season. Supposedly she's singing in the next episode.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Sad really. We had like four by this point in the previous season. Supposedly she's singing in the next episode.



She'd damn well better. You'd think her higher pitched voice would be annoying, but her singing voice actor carries it perfectly.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We need more songs in general. Forget just Pinkie, we need everypony to sing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> We need more songs in general. Forget just Pinkie, *we need everypony to sing*.



In other words, what we need is a musical episode.  MLP:  The Musical!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> In other words, what we need is a musical episode.  MLP:  The Musical!


Or atleast another full song like in winter wrap-up.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nopony sings better than Rarity!


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Nopony sings better than Rarity!



I didn't like her singing voice at first, but it grew on me.

I would love to hear Pinkie song. She's my favourite character and singing voice.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We need more Pinkie Pie in general ;~;
She's become a background character...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> We need more Pinkie Pie in general ;~;
> She's become a background character...


She has a episode coming up and if I had to take a guess I think that's when the smile song is going to be.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It had damn well better be.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

guys

i haven't watched MLP in a while so i decided to watch some episodes today...

but for some reason i'm not feeling the magic anymore...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> guys
> 
> i haven't watched MLP in a while so i decided to watch some episodes today...
> 
> but for some reason i'm not feeling the magic anymore...


That's what happens if you watch it far too many times.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i've ran into "pony thread simulator" videos on youtube

yea this fandom is going stright to hell


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sometimes I get seriously bummed out with the episodes but only on old ones I've already seen. It's gotten to the point where the show is a portion of the fanbase.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i've ran into "pony thread simulator" videos on youtube
> 
> yea this fandom is going stright to hell



You think that the comments on "Pony Thread Simulator" are actually legit? Those guys new they were getting screen capped...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I heard from a fellow brony that Season 3 may be canned. I don't keep up with any of the official sites, so is there any truth to this? 

Or is he the victim of misinformation?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				mlp.wikia.com said:
			
		

> [h=3]Season three[/h]Pinkie Pie's singing voice performer, Shannon Chan-Kent, has begun recording for a future third season.Also, an interview with Cheerilee and Princess Celestia's voice actor, Nicole Oliver, shed some light on the existence of a third season.[SUP][4][/SUP] Tara Strong, Twilight Sparkle's voice actor, and Amy Keating Rogers, one of the writers, have also confirmed the existence of the third season
> 
> The Hub has placed an order for thirteen episodes.
> Current writers for season 3 include Meghan McCarthy, Cindy Morrow, M.A. Larson and Dave Polsky.
> Rob Renzetti, the story editor for seasons 1 and 2, has left, and his position has been filled by Meghan McCarthy.


I'm not too sure on the sources though...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmm. I will hope then I guess. Thanks Techno.  

/)(\


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zNryNfvcQlY


----------



## Flippy (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Double-post because it's 90 minutes later and I have more pony content.
> 
> From BroNYcon, GlaDOS sent a letter to Princess Celestia:
> 
> ...



That panel was from MAGFest this past weekend. I met her there. She is a very nice person & a good sport.


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my it appears i have drank to much cider.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i've ran into "pony thread simulator" videos on youtube
> 
> yea this fandom is going stright to hell



To be honest, I was actually a part of one of those. OP told us that he was gonna film it, so nobody actually was being legit about wanting to do that stuff. I played along and wrote something about Trixie, but I guess it wasn't "disturbing enough" to be in the video.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*Girl at gamer club closes windows on desktop revealing Fluttershy wallpaper*

*finds out over half of gamer club is bronies*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i've ran into "pony thread simulator" videos on youtube
> 
> yea this fandom is going stright to hell



It's fun while it lasts.

[yt]MU4HMhic6AU[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally saw last week's episode... great stuff. A lot of plotlines that all felt coherent and a HAHA moment towards the brat. 

But seriously can we have episodes with more of the mane six now? >.>


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cyril said:


> Finally saw last week's episode... great stuff. A lot of plotlines that all felt coherent and a HAHA moment towards the brat.
> 
> But seriously can we have episodes with more of the mane six now? >.>



Quoted because my "this" button doesn't want to work.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> That panel was from MAGFest this past weekend. I met her there. She is a very nice person & a good sport.



I stand corrected about the location.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's official blindbag ponies are now here in the usa, so far they are popping up in walmart.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, today's episode.

There was totally a a reference to horror movies when Pound Cake started walking on the ceiling


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone have a link for the Hubless?

Never mind, I v'e found one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0k2SKvEtIg


----------



## Jon1128 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ComradeCaylor[OmegaSpartan12] has both seasons uploaded just not the new one yet =P

http://www.youtube.com/user/ComradeCaylor


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, a month old baby can fly, but Scootaloo can't.

Also, I didn't even know Mrs. Cake was preggers.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So, a month old baby can fly, but Scootaloo can't.



Not to mention one can walk through solid objects.

Twilight and Rainbow have some real competition on their hands here.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This show is...

Simply amazing.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> This show is...
> 
> Simply amazing.


<Obligatory welcoming picture>


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> <Obligatory welcoming picture>


I do not understand.

Explain please.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> I do not understand.
> 
> Explain please.


Welcome to the herd.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Welcome to the herd.


Oh ok thank you.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn you Hasbro! 

Why have you not released the series into the Australian iTunes store? 

Don't you assholes WANT my money?!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Newest episode was awesome. I loved Mr. Cake's little "BECAUSE THAT MAKES TOTAL SENSE" moment at the beginning, totally a shoutout to all the "Logic is God" people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Newest episode was awesome. I loved Mr. Cake's little "BECAUSE THAT MAKES TOTAL SENSE" moment at the beginning, totally a shoutout to all the "Logic is God" people.


If logic is god, then that makes me the devil.


I enjoyed the episode as well; also wow pegasus can phase through matter?  If they can control the higgs' field then... I uh... don't know a adequate response other than, "dafuq?"


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's because they're children. Physics doesn't apply to them yet. :v


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> It's because they're children. Physics doesn't apply to them yet. :v



Best sentence I`ve heard all day.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found the Baby Cakes episode to be a lesser episode. That is to say, lesser MLP:FiM episodes are still pretty damn entertaining.

I always thought, "Pound Cake smash!", in Hulk voice, whenever it showed him flailing around.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Applejack is very very awesome.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Applejack is very very awesome.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oebwwxzSz14&feature=related


----------



## Conker (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was pretty disappointed by today's episode. Normally, I'd have just been "meh", but since this was a Pinkie episode that failed...well, double sad. 

I expect more lulz from a Pinkie episode, or just general insanity, and this didn't deliver. I blame it on the children; with children, the stakes get too high, so having "she's bad at taking care of children" jokes weren't really funny. I don't have or want kids, but someone who has kids that watched that episode would probably feel the same way. Hire a babysitter that can't babysit? Sure. 

I also was hoping for an actual song. 

I will say, the genetics bit in the beginning was funny.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oebwwxzSz14&feature=related


I am sorry techno i can not watch that i have dial up on the weekends.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> It's because they're children. Physics doesn't apply to them yet. :v



Apparently ignorance of the law is a perfectly valid excuse in physics. :v


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Apparently ignorance of the law is a perfectly valid excuse in physics. :v



Most of the show ignores physics so yes, perfectly valid excuse.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was pretty disappointed by today's episode. Normally, I'd have just been "meh", but since this was a Pinkie episode that failed...well, double sad.
> 
> I expect more lulz from a Pinkie episode, or just general insanity, and this didn't deliver. I blame it on the children; with children, the stakes get too high, so having "she's bad at taking care of children" jokes weren't really funny. I don't have or want kids, but someone who has kids that watched that episode would probably feel the same way. Hire a babysitter that can't babysit? Sure.
> 
> ...



I think it's a good lesson to teach. Most kids I've seen had Pinkie's mindset of "oh yeah, lol responsibility. I can be responsible. I realize it's not just playing with babies all the time". Normally, it doesn't end well.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pound Cake can fly, yet Scootaloo can't... 

Pumpkin Cake can use magic, yet Sweetie Belle can't. 



Yet more evidence that the CMC are made of fail. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If logic is god, then that makes me the devil.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the episode as well; also wow *pegasus can phase through matter?*  If they can control the higgs' field then... I uh... don't know a adequate response other than, "dafuq?"



No, that was Pumpkin Cake, the unicorn filly.  Not her brother.




Serpion5 said:


> *Pumpkin Cake can fly, yet Scootaloo can't...
> 
> Pound Cake can use magic, yet Sweetie Belle can't.*
> 
> ...



You got that backwards... Pound Cake can fly and Pumpkin Cake can do magic.  Colt has the wings, filly has the horn.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

DERP! 

Anyway, besides that, my point stands.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had yet another pony dream, short version is it was a cross between kingdom hearts and mlp.  Sora tried permanently closing the door to darkness and the keyblade when BOOM!  Cause all the doors on the planets are interconnected it screwed everything up and all the worlds smashing head-on each other resulting in my campus being halfway jammed into ponyville.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My fav is Rarity. I just love her soo much.

...that shes in my dreams o.o


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was pretty disappointed by today's episode. Normally, I'd have just been "meh", but since this was a Pinkie episode that failed...well, double sad.
> 
> I expect more lulz from a Pinkie episode, or just general insanity, and this didn't deliver. I blame it on the children; with children, the stakes get too high, so having "she's bad at taking care of children" jokes weren't really funny. I don't have or want kids, but someone who has kids that watched that episode would probably feel the same way. Hire a babysitter that can't babysit? Sure.
> 
> ...



Damn. The latest episode has been my favourite so far.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I think it's a good lesson to teach. Most kids I've seen had Pinkie's mindset of "oh yeah, lol responsibility. I can be responsible. I realize it's not just playing with babies all the time". Normally, it doesn't end well.


Oh, for sure it's a good lesson to teach, but it doesn't make for entertaining television, which is where my disappointment stands.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Oh, for sure it's a good lesson to teach, but it doesn't make for entertaining television, which is where my disappointment stands.


Everyone's favorites are different. Some people like the CMC ones, others don't. Some cheer for a Fluttershy one, others sigh at yet another. That's what's so weird about the show; there really isn't an episode the fandom well and truly hates in general (maybe except for the Appleoosa one, but I liked that one anyway).

Confession: I didn't like Winter Wrap-up. It just seemed too generic. The song was great, though.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Everyone's favorites are different. Some people like the CMC ones, others don't. Some cheer for a Fluttershy one, others sigh at yet another. That's what's so weird about the show; there really isn't an episode the fandom well and truly hates in general (maybe except for the Appleoosa one, but I liked that one anyway).
> 
> Confession: I didn't like Winter Wrap-up. It just seemed too generic. The song was great, though.


Aye, it's one of the reasons why I like this show. I just don't like it when an episode shows up that I dislike, and this was made worse because it has my favorite pony :[

I had expectations it probably couldn't hit though. No real Pinkie Pie song really hurt it, for example.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wouldn't a second aunt twice removed have no bloodlines with the foals?

Also as to the magic thing they did say baby unicorns have magic surges.


----------



## Flippy (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Everyone's favorites are different. Some people like the CMC ones, others don't. Some cheer for a Fluttershy one, others sigh at yet another. That's what's so weird about the show; there really isn't an episode the fandom well and truly hates in general (maybe except for the Appleoosa one, but I liked that one anyway).
> 
> Confession: I didn't like Winter Wrap-up. It just seemed too generic. The song was great, though.


Yes, to each their own. I liked this episode cause it had Pinkie out of her element where giggles wouldn't solve everything. I like seeing frustrated Pinkie. It makes me laugh seeing how insecure she is once her silly front is pushed to the side like in "Party of One." It's a part of her character & I enjoyed delving deeper into that side of her. It wasn't one of my favorite episodes but I did enjoy it. Let the script writers eat cake!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Yes, to each their own. I liked this episode cause it had Pinkie out of her element where giggles wouldn't solve everything. I like seeing frustrated Pinkie. It makes me laugh seeing how insecure she is once her silly front is pushed to the side like in "Party of One." It's a part of her character & I enjoyed delving deeper into that side of her. It wasn't one of my favorite episodes but I did enjoy it. Let the script writers eat cake!


My personal favorite is winter wrap-up cause of the full length song.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This might be fanboyism but I still think Rarity has some of the best episodes. Every time, her flaws and her strengths are both exemplified very well. Dressed for success and the Sisterhooves Social episodes in particular. OCD + Generosity = LOL


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Im not giving my cake im assaulting him with my cake.


----------



## Conker (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Upon some reflection, I'm starting to wonder if Twilight is best pony.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Twilight is a versatile character. She's the most level headed (mostly) of them all and so more applicable to a wider set of circumstances. 

I'm not at all surprised that she's a likable character but I still like Rarity more for the contrast in her personality.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

AHEM
Well I don't know. I've never taken sides with the whole pony favouritism. I like some more than others but there's no outstanding pony, mainly due the existence of their flaws (Sometimes humorous, sometimes irritating).


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> AHEM
> Well I don't know. I've never taken sides with the whole pony favouritism. I like some more than others but there's no outstanding pony, mainly due the existence of their flaws (Sometimes humorous, sometimes irritating).


Indeed .


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmmm...

...

...

...

...

...nah. Rarity is best. And Rainbow Dash.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Apple jack all the way.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, Applejack.


Spoiler: Applejack



She was the first pony I really detested, just because of her voice and the way it made me cringe.


But now we're cool. She's neat.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Oh, Applejack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Applejack
> ...


What is wrong with voice?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Oh, Applejack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Applejack
> ...



In their defense, Applejack is a first-generation pony, the only one to be featured in every generation of My Little Pony (if I've got my facts straight).


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ya, the voice stops irritating you pretty fast. 

But...

...that terrible hat. :v


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Ya, the voice stops irritating you pretty fast.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...that terrible hat. :v


The hat is awesome sauce.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

FUCK!

Remember that song "What Pinkie Pie's song really sounds like?" where they had Fluttershy singing the song Fuck Shit Stack?

It's gone from Youtube. Deleted.

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. Okay, whoever had this removed, will have my axe of love and tolerance in their FOREHEAD.

Edit: Okay, there's a copy somewhere else. Crisis averted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> In their defense, Applejack is a first-generation pony, the only one to be featured in every generation of My Little Pony (if I've got my facts straight).


Trufaxs.
And yes I did try and watch the other seasons hoping that they somewhat compared... I cringed hard.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

AJ 1G gets roped: "Oh no!"

AJ 4G gets roped: "Oh no you didn't!"

Edit:

But, there is one they fear.  In their tongue, she is Flutterkhin: DRAGONSHY!
"FUS ROH D'AWWW!"

[yt]WCP9Jn2Q0cQ[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Twilight is a versatile character. She's the most level headed (mostly) of them all and so more applicable to a wider set of circumstances.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised that she's a likable character but I still like Rarity more for the contrast in her personality.


No worries, I really like Rarity to. 

I latched onto Pinkie first because she reminded me of 4chan and the randomness and energy of the Internet. I more or less found MLP due to 4chan memes and other such things, so it was only natural.

But Rarity and Twilight have had way better episodes, so I keep gravitating towards them now.

Spike is still best character though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Never strayed from Fluttershy. She's the cutest thing ever. She makes a pile of puppies look like Sara Jessica Parker's face.

Second in line is Pinkie, because of her randomness and songs.

I love all of them, though. I used to not like Rarity since she embodied the girly aspects of the show but ever since the Diamond Dogs episode, she shows that she can be just as awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Twilight had the best meltdown.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Luna is still best poni.

I was annoyed by Applejack at first, because I tend to despise anything redneck-related. She became a tolerable if not respectable character, later, but her pride issues and redneck accent / hick theme still annoy me. People who allow pride to cloud their judgment, in general, annoy me.

Pinkie Pie still just pisses me off, because I've always hated _"LOL RANDOM TOAST PANTS!!"_ types.

Rainbow Dash and Rarity are tied for my favorite of the mane six.


So if I had to make a list, it would probably go:

1. Luna
2. RDash / Rarity
3. Twilight / Fluttershy
4. Nightmare Moon
5. Discord
6. Applejack
7-???. All other background ponies ever.
(End of the list): Pinkie


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We're doing favorites?

Pinkimena Diane Pie
Rarity
Celestia>=Luna
Fluttershy
Applejack
Rainbow Dash = Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie is best pony


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rarity is best jedi.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rarity can make any fashion look good, even boring jedi robes.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Pinkie Pie still just pisses me off, because I've always hated _"LOL RANDOM TOAST PANTS!!"_ types.




Her humor was never "LOL RANDOM". It may have been random in that it was unexpected and never quite the same, but compare Pinkie Pie to GIR and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Her humor was never "LOL RANDOM". It may have been random in that it was unexpected and never quite the same, *but compare Pinkie Pie to GIR and you'll see what I mean*.



Nice comparison.  From that, I can see exactly what you mean.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Luna is still best poni.


I don't understand why people latch onto such secondary or tertiary characters. Luna was in two episodes, had one sentence in one, and was a pants on head moron in the other. 

Then there are the people who go "LYRA IS MY FAVORITE" or "SPITFIRE IS MY FAVORITE" or other characters that have between zero or one line in the whole show.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It could be because there are so many images and stories made of those other characters especially luna. Since they have so little known about them writers and artists can use their imagination to create what they may do outside the 15 seconds we see them in the series such as Derpy and Dinky Hooves things.


----------



## Corto (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Edit: Okay, there's a copy somewhere else. Crisis averted.


Ok I'll admit it, this is the best video I've seen this year so far.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It could be because there are so many images and stories made of those other characters especially luna. Since they have so little known about them writers and artists can use their imagination to create what they may do outside the 15 seconds we see them in the series such as Derpy and Dinky Hooves things.


But none of that is canon, so I don't see why people latch onto it. Then an episode comes along and destroys all the fanfic stories and fans actually get pissed off. It's just mindnumbingly stupid.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Then there are the people who go "LYRA IS MY FAVORITE" or "SPITFIRE IS MY FAVORITE" or other characters that have between zero or one line in the whole show.



And don't forget Vinyl Scratch, who not only didn't get a line but got all of three seconds of airtime through the entire series to date.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> What is wrong with voice?



Southern accent is worst accent ever.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It may be silly but people will latch on to what they will. On a side note it is quite entertaining listening to them come up with solution to explain the discontinuity. Oddly enough I haven't seen anyone note that it was a "Sister"hooves social not a mother-daughter-hooves social so Dinky wouldn't go with Derpy anyway.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> And don't forget Vinyl Scratch, who not only didn't get a line but got all of three seconds of airtime through the entire series to date.




Even though there's nothing wrong with having a fanon favorite. :I


----------



## veeno (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Southern accent is worst accent ever.


Southern accent is great.

It gives her very good personality.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find her accent rather annoying though it does play with her character much better than someone like Twilight or Rarity.


----------



## veeno (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

But i also like pinkie pie.

Mostly becqause she is usally so crazy she is breaking the fourth wall.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> But i also like pinkie pie.
> 
> Mostly becqause she is usally so crazy she is breaking the fourth wall.



Spike breaks the fourth wall pretty frequently, too.  That's why he and Pinkie Pie were the only characters to notice that the Mane Six turned gray in the Return of Harmony Part II.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Even though there's nothing wrong with having a fanon favorite. :I


I disagree :[


----------



## Aleu (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I don't understand why people latch onto such secondary or tertiary characters. Luna was in two episodes, had one sentence in one, and was a pants on head moron in the other.
> 
> Then there are the people who go "LYRA IS MY FAVORITE" or "SPITFIRE IS MY FAVORITE" or other characters that have between zero or one line in the whole show.



There is a name for this phenomenon that I can't quite remember what it's called. The first I've heard of it was for Death Note with Matt. You see him twice in the series. Him playing a video game then him getting shot. Now he has so much fanart it's ridiculous.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> There is a name for this phenomenon that I can't quite remember what it's called.


Ensemble darkhorse.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ensemble darkhorse.



How TVTropes has taught us so much.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I disagree :[



Well you are a big smelly willy.


----------



## Conker (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Well you are a big smelly willy.


NO U >:[

If you like a background character as your favorite because of the fanon, then you like a character that's outside of the show. Since the question of "who is your favorite pony" usually means "who is your favorite pony from the show" and not "who is your favorite pony, including non canon material", then you're just not answering the question. Slutfox42 might have made an awesome backstory for Bon Bon, but that isn't canon and shouldn't make Bon Bon your favorite character. The fact that Slutfox42 chose to write about Bon Bon and not his own custom pony seems kind of arbitrary to me, since the backstory could have easily applied to both.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I don't understand why people latch onto such secondary or tertiary characters. Luna was in two episodes, had one sentence in one, and was a pants on head moron in the other.
> 
> Then there are the people who go "LYRA IS MY FAVORITE" or "SPITFIRE IS MY FAVORITE" or other characters that have between zero or one line in the whole show.



Because the fandom has used their imagination to give them names, personalities, and back stories. That's why I like Octavia. I like the fan given personality she has, and the fanfics that I've read where she is featured are really good.

Pinkie Pie is still my favourite though.



Aleu said:


> Southern accent is worst accent ever.



I used to think that as well. But then I heard AppleJack.



Conker said:


> NO U >:[
> 
> If you like a background character as your favorite because of the fanon, then you like a character that's outside of the show. Since the question of "who is your favorite pony" usually means "who is your favorite pony from the show" and not "who is your favorite pony, including non canon material", then you're just not answering the question. Slutfox42 might have made an awesome backstory for Bon Bon, but that isn't canon and shouldn't make Bon Bon your favorite character. The fact that Slutfox42 chose to write about Bon Bon and not his own custom pony seems kind of arbitrary to me, since the backstory could have easily applied to both.



Background ponies are still ponies. If you want to know what someones main 6 favourite is, then ask "Who is your favourite main 6 pony?" not "Who's your favourite pony?"


----------



## Conker (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Background ponies are still ponies. If you want to know what someones main 6 favourite is, then ask "Who is your favourite main 6 pony?" not "Who's your favourite pony?"


Actually, it should be phrased "who is your favorite canonical pony" since someone could still like someone who isn't the main six, like Cellestia (or god forbid, someone from the CMC)

But I still think it's fucking stupid to like a pony simply because of the fanon, which isn't part of the canon or anything of real merit. 

I LIKE YOU BECAUSE YOU HAVE THE BEST FANFICS

It's stupid.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But I still think it's fucking stupid to like a pony simply because of the fanon, which isn't part of the canon or anything of real merit.
> 
> I LIKE YOU BECAUSE YOU HAVE THE BEST FANFICS
> 
> It's stupid.



I really don't see where you're coming from. At all.

All I can see is you getting mad because some people have a favourite pony that isn't part of the main 6, and I find that a lot more stupid than someone liking a character because of a fanfic.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Princess Celestia is my favorite pony :3c


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> (or god forbid, someone from the CMC)



My mother finds sweetie belle as her favourite.


----------



## Conker (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I really don't see where you're coming from. At all.
> 
> All I can see is you getting mad because some people have a favourite pony that isn't part of the main 6, and I find that a lot more stupid than someone liking a character because of a fanfic.


I dislike it in that they like something the fans came up with and not the people who create the show. To me, those things are separate. 

Plus, it seems like they like those oddball characters to be different and kewl, which also pisses me off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Princess Celestia is my favorite pony :3c


My favorite canon pony is luna; my other favorites are lyra&bonbon as well as doctor whooves & derpy + family.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I dislike it in that they like something the fans came up with and not the people who create the show. To me, those things are separate.
> 
> Plus, it seems like they like those oddball characters to be different and kewl, which also pisses me off.



Well would anyone really want to write about a loser pony who is very normal and has no interesting facts about him/herself. Even if someone did it wouldn't get noticed or cared for.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Well would anyone really want to write about a loser pony who is very normal and has no interesting facts about him/herself. Even if someone did it wouldn't get noticed or cared for.


That's not the point. The point is, people are choosing fan made stuff over the show and going "THIS PONY IS MY FAVORITE BECAUSE DICKWOLVES6456 WROTE AN AWESOME FANFIC" which is completely separate from the TV show. When I ask for an opinion about the show, I mean the show, not this niche fanfic market that has little continuity to itself.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That's not the point. The point is, people are choosing fan made stuff over the show and going "THIS PONY IS MY FAVORITE BECAUSE DICKWOLVES6456 WROTE AN AWESOME FANFIC" which is completely separate from the TV show. When I ask for an opinion about the show, I mean the show, not this niche fanfic market that has little continuity to itself.


DICKWOLVES?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> DICKWOLVES?


Just an example name.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thats hillarous.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That's not the point. The point is, people are choosing fan made stuff over the show and going "THIS PONY IS MY FAVORITE BECAUSE DICKWOLVES6456 WROTE AN AWESOME FANFIC" which is completely separate from the TV show. When I ask for an opinion about the show, I mean the show, not this niche fanfic market that has little continuity to itself.



So what if they do; they are allowed to think what they would like. Still when you ask who is your favourite pony though you may be implying canon characters and their canon stories but others may not take it that way.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> So what if they do; they are allowed to think what they would like. Still when you ask who is your favourite pony though you may be implying canon characters and their canon stories but others may not take it that way.


I don't see why they'd assume the opposite, since not everyone reads fanfics and fanfics have no bearing on the actual episodic stories.


			
				Veeno said:
			
		

> Thats hillarous.


http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/8/11/


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I don't see why they'd assume the opposite, since not everyone reads fanfics and fanfics have no bearing on the actual episodic stories.



People are odd and will do what they will do. Also some may like them just because they are cute or have an interesting design.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Who cares about fanon vs canon, its all stuff for public viewing anyways. If I said Dr Adorable is the most adorable fanon incarnation of Fluttershy, not everyone would know what I'm talking about. If I said a canon character from Cyber Six was my fav, I bet less people would know what I'm talking about, and that's canon talk.

The only relevant canon vs fanon issue is continuity. I could understand being annoyed with people bitching about their fanon continuity being ruined by canon events, but I haven't really seen any of that; I think most people expect that possibility when they start something. I don't think we can fault anyone for liking something from fanon more... I personally like my dream car more than I like my real car, even if I really like my real car.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can empathize a bit with fanon being ruined. The makers of said fanon worked really hard on it, and then it gets completely destroyed. All that effort and time, completely wasted. I definitely know that feeling.


I still don't approve of them throwing fits when Luna doesn't have an abacus.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I honestly don't care. I never read fanfics (except for Cupcakes). Though I can say that people shouldn't give a shit about fanon/canon. So what if your story differs from the show a bit?


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I honestly don't care. I never read fanfics (except for Cupcakes). Though I can say that people shouldn't give a shit about fanon/canon. So what if your story differs from the show a bit?


How dare you bring up cupcakes.

That was horrible.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> How dare you bring up cupcakes.
> 
> That was horrible.


Try Rocket to Insanity.

Wait..no..DON'T read Rocket to Insanity.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just did.

The fuck are these peoples problem?


----------



## KingNow (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've never been a big fan.
Sure, I've seen the show but didn't really see the appeal that so many others were able to. In my eyes, it was just another animated series aimed toward little girls, like Winx Club or W.I.T.C.H.

People are allowed to like whatever they want to, but please don't try to force it on your friends.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hahaha! What the Derp? New favorite episode of S2.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy fricking crap 1:50!

Also I totally called that Derpy was going to get lines.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally an AJ episode...? Kinda...

Also, Pinkamina Damian Pie
Mother of God that was scary


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Finally an AJ episode...? Kinda...
> 
> Also, Pinkamina Damian Pie
> Mother of God that was scary


Moral of the story: never break a pinkie promise.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Moral of the story: never break a pinkie promise.



Never

Ever


----------



## Aleu (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Moral of the story: never break a pinkie promise.



Apple Jack represents Honesty

Apple Jack breaks a promise

I have a theory. Discord's magic still affects them from time to time. Causing relapses or somesuch.......I should write a fic on that


----------



## BRN (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://i.imgur.com/PGJUx.jpg


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I want a cherrychanga now.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, todays episode WAS FUCKING SICK.

I thought I would hate it since AJ is my least favourite. But I was wrong, so wrong.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I apologize for the absurd levels of fanboy I'm about to exhibit.

Holy shit today's episode was downright amazing, not to mention Derpy is now canon and acts and sounds exactly like how I imagined.  Also the episode was bitchin.   To top off the day when I was at walmart I ran across blind-bag ponies and got everylast mane 6 except fluttershy and I'm glad cause the current fluttershy toy sucks, I also got the twilight sparkle that actually sparkles.  I'm so happy that... that... HURK! *thud*
Paramedic: "CLEAR!" *zap*
Hallelujah!

In my opinion today's episode very contents for one of the best episodes of the show so far.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I apologize for the absurd levels of fanboy I'm about to exhibit.
> 
> Holy shit today's episode was downright amazing, not to mention Derpy is now canon and acts and sounds exactly like how I imagined.  Also the episode was bitchin.   To top off the day when I was at walmart I ran across blind-bag ponies and got everylast mane 6 except fluttershy and I'm glad cause the current fluttershy toy sucks, I also got the twilight sparkle that actually sparkles.  I'm so happy that... that... HURK! *thud*
> Paramedic: "CLEAR!" *zap*
> ...


Yoe seem exited


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Yoe seem exited


Mother of god!  Big Macintosh as well as Lyra blind-bag ponies are coming as well.
My reaction


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Mother of god!  Big Macintosh as well as Lyra blind-bag ponies are coming as well.
> My reaction


Is that nessicary?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Is that nessicary?


Yes... Yes it is.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My finished rocket. Name is the rainbow dash. I couldn't paint the cutie mark since that would add a few grams and put it over the legal limit for low power.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yes... Yes it is.


Well i suggest you change your pants.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> My finished rocket. Name is the rainbow dash. I couldn't paint the cutie mark since that would add a few grams and put it over the legal limit for low power.


Send it to the moon!


veeno said:


> Well i suggest you change your pants.


Righteo.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Only half the motors fired so it only made it to thirty feet before landing in the dry grass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Only half the motors fired so it only made it to thirty feet before landing in the dry grass.


I guess you should have named it Rainbow Crash then.


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched it to see what the internet was getting so worked up about, and I found the show cute enough.  The bronies drive me nuts though!  I dont mind guys likeing the show, but those hardcore bronies and their brony pride is highly annoying.  Like holy crap.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brony pride?

Explain.


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ive talked to lots of Bronies, and there are some extreme ones and they refer to themselves as having Brony Pride.  From the annoying bronies Ive seen, they run around raving about it "IM A BRONY AND PROUD, DEAL WITH IT", attack other guys that dont like MLP and try to convert them, shun people who arent, and rant about nothing but MLP.  Stuff like that.  Not all bronys are like that, but theres a damn lot.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well im glad i have not met someone like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kuro-Arashi-Ame said:


> Ive talked to lots of Bronies, and there are some extreme ones and they refer to themselves as having Brony Pride.  From the annoying bronies Ive seen, they run around raving about it "IM A BRONY AND PROUD, DEAL WITH IT", attack other guys that dont like MLP and try to convert them, shun people who arent, and rant about nothing but MLP.  Stuff like that.  Not all bronys are like that, but theres a damn lot.


I jokingly call it "converting", but I do tell my friends about the show.  Some of my friends I know they'll like it and try and urge them into giving it a try even though, "it's a little girl's show" and many of times I guess right that they'll enjoy the show as well.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh today's episode! This is how Pinkie should act. This is why Pinkie contends with best pony. 

Finally an AJ episode to. Been...never >:[

I'm not sure what to think about Derpy. I'm cool with them calling her that, and some of the slapstick was funny, but she really sounded mentally challenged, which hmm. I'm not sure how to take that. On one hand, I was laughing hysterically, on the other, I was almost a little offended, but I don't know why I was offended. 

Ah hell, I'll take it as a good thing. 

That episode was pretty fantastic though. No Spike though


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My reaction when

[yt]6NVx5L0osRo[/yt]



Conker said:


> I'm not sure what to think about Derpy. I'm cool with them calling her that, and some of the slapstick was funny, but she really sounded mentally challenged, which hmm. I'm not sure how to take that. On one hand, I was laughing hysterically, on the other, I was almost a little offended, but I don't know why I was offended.



I thought her voice was too deep, but that's probably because I was spoiled by BaldDumboRat's renditions on YouTube.  It could be because they crammed a lot of slapstick into a few seconds; I was reminded of an old Laurel & Hardy sketch (though I first thought of Ralph and Norton from Honeymooners).

Also, I saw the I Love Lucy reference a mile away.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^I take it you're excited too?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm not sure what to think about Derpy. I'm cool with them calling her that, and some of the slapstick was funny, but she really sounded mentally challenged, which hmm. I'm not sure how to take that. On one hand, I was laughing hysterically, on the other, I was almost a little offended, but I don't know why I was offended.



They wouldn't put a mentally challenged pony in a kids show. I'm pretty sure she only sounds like the because the kids will think shes a silly character.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> They wouldn't put a mentally challenged pony in a kids show. I'm pretty sure she only sounds like the because the kids will think shes a silly character.


I don't think they'll have her act mentally challenged in the future, how she acted today is probably going to be the extent of how much they'll probably be willing to push it.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't think they'll have her act mentally challenged in the future, how she acted today is probably going to be the extent of how much they'll probably be willing to push it.



It was exceptionally convenient as a humorous set-up to the high expectations piled on top of AJ, though.  I'm wondering if they're eventually going to go all the way and have her find her place (obviously the mailmare).

Also, my previous reply has an edit, in case you missed it.  Also, yes, I was very much that excited.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> It was exceptionally convenient as a humorous set-up to the high expectations piled on top of AJ, though.  I'm wondering if they're eventually going to go all the way and have her find her place (obviously the mailmare).
> 
> Also, my previous reply has an edit, in case you missed it.  Also, yes, I was very much that excited.


If they have her be the mailmare there wouldn't be a word in the english language to describe the level of excitement I'd feel.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I want a cherrychanga now.



Then go out, buy some cherries and some tortillias, and make one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Then go out, buy some cherries and some tortillias, and make one.


Hey what do you know I have to go to shopping tomorrow.
I'll go make some when I get home.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy has lines?

That's it, I'm skipping 6 episodes just to see this one.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey what do you know I have to go to shopping tomorrow.
> *I'll go make some when I get home*.



Don't forget the cinnamon...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy's name is now canon. 

This is the defining moment of my adulthood. :v


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I always thought of Derpy as being more, like, "perpetually drunk" in a silly sort of way than mentally handicapped. Her voice kind of messed that up. 

Only complaint.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That would have been discriminatory. :v


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

2nd Best thing about MLP. The Music, _and not just the ones in the episodes...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMGv3hNMes
_


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did rainbow dash's voice sound off to anyone else?


----------



## Conker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> They wouldn't put a mentally challenged pony in a kids show. I'm pretty sure she only sounds like the because the kids will think shes a silly character.


She sounds like she went full retard.

Edit: The problem is her voice coupled with how she acted. If she had sounded not mentally challenged, but kept the clumsy slapstick, then she would have been that silly clumsy character. But, since she sounded retarded while acting clumsy, it just made her seem actually retarded. 

It was funny, but offputting as well.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy's quirkiness seemed a bit much, but there's no sense looking a gift horse in the mouth. It was awesome! And I have to admit, it's in proper cartoon form to heavily over-emphasize the traits of a character; making Derpy's "retardedness" over the top like that is cartoon-appropriate.

Pinkie Pie is weaponized excitement!


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Im pretty sure pinkie pies crazyness should be registered as a lethal weapon.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> She sounds like she went full retard.
> 
> Edit: The problem is her voice coupled with how she acted. If she had sounded not mentally challenged, but kept the clumsy slapstick, then she would have been that silly clumsy character. But, since she sounded retarded while acting clumsy, it just made her seem actually retarded.
> 
> It was funny, but offputting as well.



If you look at it that way, then every single main 6 character could have a mental illness. Especially Pinkie Pie.

She's a silly character. She has a silly/lighthearted name, she acts silly and knocks things over, and her eyes look silly.

The younger viewers would never think shes challenged or anything, only the adults would. It's just like saying Bert and Ernie can't live together because it looks like they're gay, or that they need to re-name "Sesame Street" to "Sesame Park" because it encourages kids to play int he street.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> If you look at it that way, then every single main 6 character could have a mental illness. Especially Pinkie Pie.


Pinkie Pie would definitely have something wrong with her.
Twilight Sparkle would have OCD.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All six of the ponies are weapons of mass destruction, even Fluttershy.

(How could cuteness and shyness destroy the world?  Go back to "Swarm of the Century" and figure out what allowed Ponyville to be destroyed.  Hint: It wasn't the swarm the five Katamari-Damacy'ed into the Everfree Forest.)



Inciatus said:


> Did rainbow dash's voice sound off to anyone else?



Her VA is also Applejack's VA.  It's reasonable to think something would show up in RD's voice when AJ's got so many lines varying widely in emotion in the same episode.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> If you look at it that way, then every single main 6 character could have a mental illness. Especially Pinkie Pie.
> 
> She's a silly character. She has a silly/lighthearted name, she acts silly and knocks things over, and her eyes look silly.
> 
> The younger viewers would never think shes challenged or anything, only the adults would. It's just like saying Bert and Ernie can't live together because it looks like they're gay, or that they need to re-name *"Sesame Street" to "Sesame Park" because it encourages kids to play int he street.*



...

Fuck it. 

[liveonthisplanetanymore.avi]


----------



## Conker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> If you look at it that way, then every single main 6 character could have a mental illness. Especially Pinkie Pie.
> 
> She's a silly character. She has a silly/lighthearted name, she acts silly and knocks things over, and her eyes look silly.
> 
> The younger viewers would never think shes challenged or anything, only the adults would. It's just like saying Bert and Ernie can't live together because it looks like they're gay, or that they need to re-name "Sesame Street" to "Sesame Park" because it encourages kids to play int he street.


Pinkie Pie acts like she does have mental illnesses from time to time. She probably does. But, it's not as blatant as Derpy's actions or voice acting. 

It's not about what the younger kids will think. I don't give a fuck what they think. The show is enjoyed by an older audience, and as an older viewer who watches the show, I'm expressing my views on what I saw. I found Derpy to be funny, but offputting at the same time, because she really truly seemed mentally deficient. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm glad to see her there with speaking lines. This kind of fan service is unheard of. But, I think they went too far or just didn't handle it as well as they should have.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I keep imagining the Matrix in which one world or the other (not both) is Equestria.

[yt]R51IBe21ugI[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> [liveonthisplanetanymore.avi]


The sad thing is that with the insane number of people that go out of their way to be offended by stuff I suspect this will give them even more fodder for stuff to get angry at.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> [liveonthisplanetanymore.avi]



You didn't hear about that before?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You didn't hear about that before?



I hadn't


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

O hai people : D

I'm just gonna randomly jump into this thread and say that I like ponies~ I've actually been a collector for a couple of years (G2 is my fav~) and am super impressed by this new show, honestly I don't think there's been a pony cartoon this good since Escape from Midnight Castle, or rather the first time that we got something other than a glorified commercial XD

Still a little dazed by how popular it's gotten though. Some days I think that bronies don't actually exist and it's all a product of my deranged mind expressing my inner desire for a world populated by pony fans (seriously I've met like five bronies at my college so far).

But yeah! I'm loving G4 so far~ (wish the toys were of slightly higher quality, but they're way cuter than G3.5 so I can't really complain)


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

O hai ricka.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rika_Kitty said:


> Still a little dazed by how popular it's gotten though.* Some days I think that bronies don't actually exist and it's all a product of my deranged mind expressing my inner desire for a world populated by pony fans *(seriously I've met like five bronies at my college so far).



Well shit. I'm a figment of someone's imagination. Wait, this might be a good thing. HEY! Can I have a million dollars? :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rika_Kitty said:


> O hai people : D
> 
> I'm just gonna randomly jump into this thread and say that I like ponies~ I've actually been a collector for a couple of years (G2 is my fav~) and am super impressed by this new show, honestly I don't think there's been a pony cartoon this good since Escape from Midnight Castle, or rather the first time that we got something other than a glorified commercial XD
> 
> ...


Hasbro is releasing new blindbag ponies so I can't complain, the new ones are a little bit better than previous blindbag ponies.  I wish they'd fix the fluttershy blindbag pony.

However if I had to review generation 3.5 baby ponies and summarize it quickly it'd be-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4XsLzG2xHo


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hasbro is releasing new blindbag ponies so I can't complain, the new ones are a little bit better than previous blindbag ponies.  I wish they'd fix the fluttershy blindbag pony.
> 
> However if I had to review generation 3.5 baby ponies and summarize it quickly it'd be-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4XsLzG2xHo


I was never a fan of the ponyville sized ponies, but I admit the blind bags are growing on me ;w;

UGH yeah. I could stomach the G3 movies, and even Twinkle Wish Adventure (barely) but Newborn Cuties.... After about five seconds I just couldn;t take it anymore D:


----------



## Aleu (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So what ARE blindbag ponies?


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So what ARE blindbag ponies?


That is what i am wondering.

It sounds like a disabled doll.

Like weelchair barbie.


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Blind bag ponies are small plastic figurines that come in tiny baggies~ You don't know which one's in it til you open it, hence "blind" : D


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i watched this once. then i shot myself in the face, respawned and told myself... NEVER AGAIN.
But i do like this...
http://youtu.be/sryqaS07WaU


----------



## Cyril (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I only now realize that I not only have yet to watch this week's episode, but last week's too...

...and I don't care. Hmm. I may be bored of this show now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rika_Kitty said:


> Blind bag ponies are small plastic figurines that come in tiny baggies~ You don't know which one's in it til you open it, hence "blind" : D


You can buy them at walmart.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, surge of posts after an episode. I reacted way more than I should have at RD calling Derpy "Derpy."



Conker said:


> She sounds like she went full retard.
> 
> Edit: The problem is her voice coupled with how she acted. If she had sounded not mentally challenged, but kept the clumsy slapstick, then she would have been that silly clumsy character. But, since she sounded retarded while acting clumsy, it just made her seem actually retarded.
> 
> It was funny, but offputting as well.



I couldn't agree more; that's exactly how I felt. If Derpy just sounded like an extremely overzealous ditz, she'd be fine. What happened was she sounded like a slurry, lower pitched mental girl.

That's not to say I don't like her voice, I love it. But still, the whole retard thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Wow, surge of posts after an episode. I reacted way more than I should have at RD calling Derpy "Derpy."


You're not the only one; I even paused the show, and did a backflip.
The only way they could get me more excited about the show is _*IF*_ they made a feature length movie titled, "My Little Pony: Rise of Discord, Fall of Luna".  If they ever did such a thing my heart would probably explode like a chestbuster from aliens.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If they ever did such a thing my heart would probably explode *like a chestbuster from aliens*.



Raibow Dash would be perfect in Sigourney Weaver's role...


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Wow, surge of posts after an episode. I reacted way more than I should have at RD calling Derpy "Derpy".


I freaked the hell out when I saw that part of the episode. Overall I really liked how they did Derpy's part, but I'm not the biggest fan on the voice. Makes her seem more mentally handicapped than clumsy.

Watching livestream reactions is amusing.

[video=youtube;geTCP666Yf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=geTCP666Yf4[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AGNOSCO said:


> i watched this once. then i shot myself in the face, respawned and told myself... NEVER AGAIN.



Same here. When I got around to watching it I was cringing to death. Not to mention 'shooting' myself, pulling my hair and digging my thumbs into my eyes.
Some episodes worse than others, but eventually the feeling wears off to a more tolerable level.



AGNOSCO said:


> But i do like this...
> http://youtu.be/sryqaS07WaU



The thing I like most about the fandom is the music


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/user/BaldDumboRat will ALWAYS be the voice of derpy to me.
They really should've just hired her...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Same here. When I got around to watching it I was cringing to death. Not to mention 'shooting' myself, pulling my hair and digging my thumbs into my eyes.
> Some episodes worse than others, but eventually the feeling wears off to a more tolerable level.



I didn't have this problem. I thought it was great from the beginning.  I was the first brony in my circle of friends and the group benefited from my enthusiasm. None of this shameful secrecy bullcrap. I didn't feel ashamed and neither do most of them. 

And ya, the music is pretty kik ass.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Then go out, buy some cherries and some tortillias, and make one.


Okie dokie.
Pretty damn tasty, if I do say so myself. Kinda messy, hopefully the pie filling will thicken once it cools.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jesus McFeazus this Italian intro is crack.

[yt]Ey5ubV7ePoc[/yt]

Italian Pony intro, J-pop style.


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why does derpy sound like a retard?


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Why does derpy sound like a retard?



Her voice actor has deeper voice and she is supposed to be a silly character.


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

But it is kind of sad watching her.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> My finished rocket. Name is the rainbow dash. I couldn't paint the cutie mark since that would add a few grams and put it over the legal limit for low power.


Nice penis compensation device.

In any case, what size motors does that use?



Kuro-Arashi-Ame said:


> Ive talked to lots of Bronies, and there are some extreme ones and they refer to themselves as having Brony Pride.  From the annoying bronies Ive seen, they run around raving about it "IM A BRONY AND PROUD, DEAL WITH IT", attack other guys that dont like MLP and try to convert them, shun people who arent, and rant about nothing but MLP.  Stuff like that.  Not all bronys are like that, but theres a damn lot.


Sounds like most of the furry fandom... :V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> But it is kind of sad watching her.


I know right?
It was funny and all, seeing as she finally got lines. But the voice just turns the humour down a notch, methinks.


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And her eye is kind of sad.

But atleast she is happy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Her voice actor has deeper voice and she is supposed to be a silly character.


If they give her more lines hopefully the voice actor will give her a higher pitched voice.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> In any case, what size motors does that use?



This launch was with 4 Estes Black Powder E-9-4 Engines. The Motor mount was unscrewed and removed and will be replaced with an Aerotech I-125-M Composite Motor.


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> This launch was with 4 Estes Black Powder E-9-4 Engines. The Motor mount was unscrewed and removed and will be replaced with an Aerotech I-125-M Composite Motor.


(Brain explodes)


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> I freaked the hell out when I saw that part of the episode. Overall I really liked how they did Derpy's part, but I'm not the biggest fan on the voice. Makes her seem more mentally handicapped than clumsy.
> 
> Watching livestream reactions is amusing.
> 
> [video=youtube;geTCP666Yf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=geTCP666Yf4[/video]


I love how it pauses for a second when Dash says "Derpy!" and there's near silence, as if it took a moment for everyone to figure it out, and then the entire chat just EXPLODES.

And I'm not impressed by Derpy's voice. It sounds like some redneck with down syndrome or something. Seriously. I guess I was expecting a very childish voice, but still, not happy with this.


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was hoping Derpy was just an intelligent (yet clumsy) pony with an unfortunate vision problem. Oh well
kickass that the name's actually canon now though


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> (Brain explodes)


Figured I'd just copy and paste.

E-9-4

Model Rocketry Engines use a log 2 scale starting at A at 10 Newton seconds (Ns). B is 20 Ns, C 40 Ns, D 80Ns, E 160Ns, and so on. Thus the rocket had 160 Ns x 4 or 640 Ns. Also this means a G engine has 640 Ns of thrust and an I 2560 Ns of thrust.

The second number is the average impulse per second.

The last number is the length of the delay charge. In this case 4 seconds. For High Power Engines use short, medium (M) and long delays.

A composite motor uses ammonium perchlorate rather than black powder.

The largest motor that day was a L-7500, and holy heck that was loud. Second largest was a K-6580 (that rocket video is in the Rockets Rave thread).
_____________________________________

I agree a higher pitched voice. I quite liked that fan voice used in the Dr. Hooves cartoon.


----------



## Corto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not gonna admit I watch this show, because I'm a manly man unlike you perverts, but Derpy only sounds "slow" when she says "nice work Rainbow Dash". The rest of the time she sounds pretty normal, just a bit "dumber" in the way every God damned "dumb" character in any cartoon ever has sounded. Because this is a cartoon for little girls and they are the target audience and they probably relate those "dumb voices" with "dumb characters" and giggle at the silly voices. I actually know people that sound like that. And no, they're not mentally challenged. 
So stop complaining, it's just some exaggerated voice work in a cartoon show. That's not new. Go back to complaining about how "Feeling Pinkie Keen" was about the scientific method being inferior to blind faith or something more valid like that.


----------



## Corto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> I'm not gonna admit I watch this show, because I'm a manly man unlike you perverts, but Derpy only sounds "slow" when she says "nice work Rainbow Dash". The rest of the time she sounds pretty normal


Or, uh, so I've been told by a... niece. Yes. A niece.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My little cousin (who likes the show) thinks I'm a freak for watching the show and often asks what is wrong with me.

Also why is the construction of that building so weak?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> My little cousin (who likes the show) thinks I'm a freak for watching the show and often asks what is wrong with me.
> 
> Also why is the construction of that building so weak?


Has he seen the show?


Remember Mare-do-well?  I don't think building standards even exist.


----------



## Corto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Because it's made by ponies. As my repeated experiments have shown me, ponies are terrible construction workers and chefs.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Has he seen the show?
> 
> 
> Remember Mare-do-well?  I don't think building standards even exist.



Yep, she likes the show and watches it.

Building standards may not exist, but that money is needed to fix more that the roof.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Yep, she likes the show and watches it.
> 
> Building standards may not exist, but that money is needed to fix more that the roof.


I'm starting to wonder if duct tape would work better as building tool in their universe.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm starting to wonder if duct tape would work better as building tool in their universe.



I read this and imagined Derpy trying to use duct tape. So cute.

Probably not, they are not industrialized (except for the odd rail and telegraph line) so they would have no way to produce enough to deal with pony shananagins.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I read this and imagined Derpy trying to use duct tape. So cute.
> 
> Probably not, they are not industrialized (except for the odd rail and telegraph line) so they would have no way to produce enough to deal with pony shananagins.


Then how come there was a car in a episode?


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Then how come there was a car in a episode?



I don't remember a car in any episode, but one could still have been built without mass production. The closest thing to a mill was the cherry moving machine that they sorted on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> *I don't remember a car in any episode*, but one could still have been built without mass production. The closest thing to a mill was the cherry moving machine that they sorted on.


It was in Pinkie sense when Derpy dropped all that stuff on Twilight.

If they have magic, wouldn't they be able to mass-produce stuff anyhow?

Nothing about this show makes sense.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It was in Pinkie sense when Derpy dropped all that stuff on Twilight.
> 
> Nothing about this show makes sense.



Right, forgot about that

In that case WD-40 would probably be the ultimate adhesive substance.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Right, forgot about that
> 
> In that case WD-40 would probably be the ultimate adhesive substance.


And guns would would cure all wounds.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Okie dokie.
> Pretty damn tasty, if I do say so myself. Kinda messy, hopefully *the pie filling* will thicken once it cools.



Next time, use fresh, diced cherries (don't forget to remove the pits), marinated overnight in white wine and cinnamon, with a bit of sugar (preferably light brown), then, the next day, put the whole mixture in a saucepan and gently heat it, stirring often, till it thickens.  You could even use a potato masher to give it a finer texture, but don't go overboard.  Oh... haven't tried this myself, just pulled the recipe out my ass as I was writing.  Still, sounds good to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ugh FoxNews did yet ANOTHER segment on the show.
Is it just me or does it seem as though one of their writers have a personal grudge or something?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ugh FoxNews did yet ANOTHER segment on the show.
> Is it just me or does it seem as though one of their writers have a personal grudge or something?



Nah, we're just an easy target.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ugh FoxNews did yet ANOTHER segment on the show.



Link, please.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's Fox. Who cares.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> It's Fox. Who cares.



I want to see what this "grudge" is about... never heard of it before, because I don't watch "Fox" News.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Link, please.


[YT]-eFfATbh0No[/YT]
Anybody that sees a foxnews camera should turn 180 degrees and run.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Because it's made by ponies. As my repeated experiments have shown me, ponies are terrible construction workers and chefs.




It doesn't matter if it's up to code, just that they look adorable doing it. It's called "Cutiepunk". Like steampunk, but with whatever makes them cute :3


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I suppose after some minor thoughts, Derpy's voice really shouldn't offend or bother anyone. There's a Spongebob episode where Spongebob pretends to be stupid to help make Patrick seem smarter, and Spongebob really goes full retard (even so far as to wear a helmet). If I can laugh at that and not think twice, then Derpy can sound stupid and not bother me.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody that sees a foxnews camera should turn 180 degrees and run.



Whatever this guy is on, I want it


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It looks like hasbro has finally started working on how to make money off the show,
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/01/tons-of-new-pony-merch-art-tools.html#more
You heard right there's a card game coming soon.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It looks like hasbro has finally started working on how to make money off the show,
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/01/tons-of-new-pony-merch-art-tools.html#more
> You heard right there's a card game coming soon.


WOW
THERE'S SO MUCH STUFF


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> WOW
> THERE'S SO MUCH STUFF


It's too bad it's not battle cards -_-
That would've been awesome.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> (Brain explodes)


Okay, so model rocket engines come in various sizes and powers, and use a specific code system to explain how powerful each engine type is. Engine codes start with a letter. "A" engines are tiny and weak, while say a "F" or "G" engine is more powerful. Estes is a company that makes model rocket components and makes "black powder" based engines from letters A (weakest) to E (more powerful). Other companies like Aerotech make more powerful engines, using other chemicals, from "E" on up. The numbers after the first letter are a code, they tell how long the engine fires and how long before the parachute is ejected after the engine stops firing.

I'm not seeing the second composite motor he mentioned but I assume since it's an "I" class engine it's probably pretty damn powerful.



CannonFodder said:


> Ugh FoxNews did yet ANOTHER segment on the show.
> Is it just me or does it seem as though one of their writers have a personal grudge or something?


It's  Fox News. They go out of their way to hate on everything and pretend  they're above the evil godless sinners that make up most of America in  their minds. If they didn't do at least one hateful or disdainful show a  day, their headquarters would explode.



Corto said:


> Go back to complaining about how "Feeling Pinkie  Keen" was about the scientific method being inferior to blind faith or  something more valid like that.


Religion and blind faith? In MY pony show?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's too bad it's not battle cards -_-
> That would've been awesome.


Battle cards?
I like how you think 

But the prospect of Hasbro/Starpak making a new battle card game is rather unlikely...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody that sees a foxnews camera *should turn 180 degrees and run*.



Ouch...

Yes, turn and run!  At least, whoever that guy is (never heard of or saw him before), he has a distinctive face.  Heh, if running fails, you could always use mace...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Battle cards?
> I like how you think
> 
> But the prospect of Hasbro/Starpak making a new battle card game is rather unlikely...


Could you imagine?
"I play Discord face up in attack mode"
"Not so fast you have activated my face down card elements of harmony"
"I use my face down Screwball's special ability rendering harmony attacks useless"
"Or so you think.  I activate Derpy's attack "anvil" dealing 80 damage to Screwball; sending screwball to the hospital allowing the mane 6 to attack anyhow.  I finish up my turn by attacking your life points directly dealing 1500 damage with all six players attacking leaving you with 0 life points.  Game set match"
"KHHAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!"


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Ouch...
> 
> Yes, turn and run!  At least, whoever that guy is (never heard of or saw him before), he has a distinctive face.  Heh, if running fails, you could always use mace...


I don't think it's polite to use people, Roose.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I don't think it's polite to use people, Roose.



"Use people" for what?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> "Use people" for what?



Using people in general. 

If you don't get the reference, I will cry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well now we know how come Rainbow Dash is going to be in the hospital in a upcoming episode.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I'm not seeing the second composite motor he mentioned but I assume since it's an "I" class engine it's probably pretty damn powerful.
> 
> 
> It's  Fox News. They go out of their way to hate on everything and pretend  they're above the evil godless sinners that make up most of America in  their minds. If they didn't do at least one hateful or disdainful show a  day, their headquarters would explode.



I engines have 2560 Ns of thrust

That fox news segment didn't seem offensive or hateful though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> *Using people in general.*
> 
> If you don't get the reference, I will cry.



Ah... well, don't we all, at one time or another?

And here's a hanky.........


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well now we know how come Rainbow Dash is going to be in the hospital in a upcoming episode.



She knew what she was getting into!

Also, I'm still in stunned disbelief that we are now living in an age where a fan-generated character born in an admitted animation error or joke became canon.

But it was an Applejack episode, so...

[yt]uy9atA7BzHQ[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh god, I just realized that if Spike grew into another form of dragon, considering that we know there's multiple adult forms, and did get together with rarity their kid would be severly overpowered.
Dragon+Unicorn="Oh my god it's godzilla"
"But due to strict US copyrights, it isn't"
"Oh my god it looks like godzilla!"


----------



## BRN (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, I just realized that if Spike grew into another form of dragon, considering that we know there's multiple adult forms, and did get together with rarity their kid would be severly overpowered.
> Dragon+Unicorn="Oh my god it's godzilla"
> "But due to strict US copyrights, it isn't"
> "Oh my god it looks like godzilla!"


 
Cannonfodder, do you enjoy size difference?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Cannonfodder, do you enjoy size difference?




It's not like his sperm is gigantic :V

Dragon seed + magic = Draconequ-... oh my god o_o;


If Lauren is Celestia, Luna, And Discord's "mother"... then who's the Daddy? 9__6




:v


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> It's not like his sperm is gigantic :V
> 
> Dragon seed + magic = Draconequ-... oh my god o_o;


And now we know where Discord came from.


SIX said:


> Cannonfodder, do you enjoy size difference?


I was thinking more along the lines of badass spike.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This conversation is becoming inappropriate. 

Oh wait... Furry forum, nevermind. 


:v


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> This conversation is becoming inappropriate.
> 
> Oh wait... Furry forum, nevermind.
> 
> ...


Hey don't look at me I was talking about genetics; Six and 8-bit's mind went straight to the gutter.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The incompatibility between chromosomes people!!
That's why there aren't any half-dog half-humans around :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> The incompatibility between chromosomes people!!


How do you explain Discord?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How do you explain Discord?



Mad science.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How do you explain Discord?


Magic

It ruins everything. Every physics-based argument in the pony universe can be voided with "Magic exists in that world"


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How do you explain Discord?



_Spirit_ of _Chaos_?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Magic
> 
> It ruins everything. Every physics-based argument in the pony universe can be voided with "Magic exists in that world"


But in Pinkie Sense Twilight treats is as if it's a science, therefore magic in their universe follows sets of rules.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://img.rainbow-da.sh/img/66ad62c5ca8160eefbfc6c27f839e5fc.png

Wow, way to fucking go.

Good job making one of the writers feel terrible. This shit pisses me off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> http://img.rainbow-da.sh/img/66ad62c5ca8160eefbfc6c27f839e5fc.png
> 
> Wow, way to fucking go.
> 
> Good job making one of the writers feel terrible. This shit pisses me off.


Damn it people >:[
Fifty bucks says they're going to write derpy completely out of the show.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Damn it people >:[
> Fifty bucks says they're going to write derpy completely out of the show.



I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I wouldn't doubt it.


*FUCKING JACKASSES!*

Thanks alot folks, we could have had something epic and in all likelihood now Hasbro is going to do some severe backpeddling; hell derpy all together may be written out of the last roundup during future airings.

<Is about two seconds away from strangling someone with their own computer mouse's cord for this.  She is my favorite canon, soon to be completely deleted from the series character.


----------



## Conker (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Damn it people >:[
> Fifty bucks says they're going to write derpy completely out of the show.


Judging by them calling her "Ditzy" they'll probably be changing her name at the very least.

Though to be fair, I'm an asshole on the Internet and I immediately thought "she sounds retarded" when I heard her speak. I'm not surprised people with thin skin or sticks up their asses got upset. Wonder what kind of writers hit the Spongebob staff when he was acting mentally challenged in that one episode...


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *FUCKING JACKASSES!*
> 
> Thanks alot folks, we could have had something epic and in all likelihood now Hasbro is going to do some severe backpeddling; hell derpy all together may be written out of the last roundup during future airings.
> 
> <Is about two seconds away from strangling someone with their own computer mouse's cord for this.  She is my favorite canon, soon to be completely deleted from the series character.



We could go and write letters to the writers thanking them for putting her in. That might help.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> We could go and write letters to the writers thanking them for putting her in. That might help.


Considering the shear number of people that were excited about this I say we do this.
The only problem is that none of us are popular.  The only way we could do so is if EQD asked everybody to do so.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The words of that post imply the writer is the one finding a way to deal with the issue. What that may actually mean is that we'll see Derpy take spotlight in another episode (for a minute of it). We will probably just see a "definitely not mentally challenged" side of Derpy. I don't know what changing her name would even do, so I doubt they'd do that.

Maybe she will occupy the "loving mother" spot that so much of the fandom likes the idea of?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The words of that post imply the writer is the one finding a way to deal with the issue. What that may actually mean is that we'll see Derpy take spotlight in another episode (for a minute of it). We will probably just see a "definitely not mentally challenged" side of Derpy. I don't know what changing her name would even do, so I doubt they'd do that.
> 
> Maybe she will occupy the "loving mother" spot that so much of the fandom likes the idea of?


If it turns out she's Dinky and Sparkler's mom I'd be okay with it.  If Derpy + Doctor Whooves(Obviously they'd have to change his name for copyright reasons) & family becomes canon I'd be amazed honesltly.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If it turns out she's Dinky and Sparkler's mom I'd be okay with it.  If Derpy + Doctor Whooves(Obviously they'd have to change his name for copyright reasons) & family becomes canon I'd be amazed honesltly.



If "Doctor Whooves" doesn't classify as parody, I don't know what does.

I hope, and expect, (it's probably most likely even) that they will come to a solution that makes everyone happy.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://i.imgur.com/PU32W.png

There's an explanation of why her voice sounds the way it does.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> http://i.imgur.com/PU32W.png
> 
> There's an explanation of why her voice sounds the way it does.


It's sad that the person who did the voice acting and designed her is getting flack 
Imagine had Derpy been given a higher pitched voice, this whole thing could have been avoided.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's sad that the person who did the voice acting and designed her is getting flack
> Imagine had Derpy been given a higher pitched voice, this whole thing could have been avoided.



This whole thing shouldn't have happened in the first place.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I kind of feel bad now for remarking about how Derpy sound mentally challenged, even though my remark had nothing to do with the letters of complaint. 

Oh well.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I kind of feel bad now for remarking about how Derpy sound mentally challenged, even though my remark had nothing to do with the letters of complaint.
> 
> Oh well.


Yarr, it's just an observation.

I don't fully agree with the voice, but I'll stick with the current one over Derpy being written out any day.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> This whole thing shouldn't have happened in the first place.


Trust me if you look at all the crap people get offended over I'm surprised television hasn't been banned.  It's no wonder why sopa/pipa/acta are going through congress, people are more focused on trivial stuff like Derpy's voice than actual pressing issues.


TechnoGypsy said:


> Yarr, it's just an observation.
> 
> I don't fully agree with the voice, but I'll stick with the current one over Derpy being written out any day.


I hope the next episode completely makes people forget about this drama.


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How the hell does spike it jewels?

Its so fucking funny.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> How the hell does spike it jewels?
> 
> Its so fucking funny.



I guess you might say he has...

*sunglasses* 

Expensive tastes.


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I guess you might say he has...
> 
> *sunglasses*
> 
> Expensive tastes.



 Over used meme.

Very over used meme.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Over used meme.
> 
> Very over used meme.



It's over used for a reason. You could say it's...

*sunglasses*

...popular!

Oh damn, I suck at this!


----------



## Recel (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Oh damn, I suck at this!



Well... YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH! :V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I hope the next episode completely makes people forget about this drama.


Hopefully it shall. RD in hospital after suffering rage of the Rarity variety...

Wow I just made a tongue twister.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Hopefully it shall. RD in hospital after suffering rage of the Rarity variety...
> 
> Wow I just made a tongue twister.


Geez what's it take to harm Rainbow Dash considering all that she's done in the past?
Did she eat a exploding nuclear wessel?


Recel said:


> Well... YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH! :V


Iseewhatudidthere.jpg


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Geez what's it take to harm Rainbow Dash considering all that she's done in the past?



Obviously it takes a Rarity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Obviously it takes a Rarity.


I'm kinda scared of Rarity now, considering how much damage RD can just shrug off.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Hopefully it shall. RD in hospital after suffering rage of the Rarity variety...
> 
> Wow I just made a tongue twister.



That's not the next episode.

"The Super Speedy Cider Squeezy 6000" is the next one.


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That's not the next episode.
> 
> "The Super Speedy Cider Squeezy 6000" is the next one.


When do episodes air?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> When do episodes air?



Every saturday morning


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Every saturday morning


Thanks.


----------



## Flippy (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7dchiYx5Hzo

....I am really jelly of Italy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7dchiYx5Hzo
> 
> ....I am really jelly of Italy.


It's way better than the usa version.


----------



## Conker (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the new Italy intro is shit. It sounds like bad jpop.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I think the new Italy intro is shit. It sounds like bad jpop.



I was gonna say. That same chord progression and sound can be found in about...well, probably half of all anime intro sequences ever.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's way better than the usa version.



I think "Canadian Version" might fit better, seeing as the show is made in Canada.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Spikes crush on rariety is so. cute


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7dchiYx5Hzo
> 
> ....I am really jelly of Italy.



My posts may be invisible. lol

I don't know how many times I watched this video already. But it's crack. fffffffffff



Conker said:


> I think the new Italy intro is shit. It sounds like bad jpop.



100% agreed on the cheap j-pop thing. Yet, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode tomorrow!!! /)^3^(\


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If they translated it into english, cut some stuff out and got rid of the jpop I'd be okay with it as a new intro.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The English intro is best, it just feels like all the MLP stigma condensed into one track. When I skip over it, I know very well that's not because it's technically bad. Judged under it's own merit, it's actually very good, I just don't want to be caught listening to it. I'm a metal guy, after all.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^This

also, fuck yeah new episodes on soon streaming at http://www.justin.tv/haxmega#/w/2524897424, meanwhile ill be playing LoL until its on


----------



## Aleu (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This episode's song is awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm digging the song.
Is it just me or is there a chim chitty bang bang reference with the car?
Sweet jesus how long is this song?

Spoiler in white text below, cause the spoiler tag isn't wanting to work.
Wait Doctor Whooves cutie mark is a literal timeglass?  Either that sucks or he's the clockmaker.
Also the apple family said that the cider takes time to reach perfection?  Alcoholic cider takes time to ferment and that means alcohol is now canon.
Also berrypunch talked and yet again bon bon's voice changed.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

WHY IS IT AUTOMATICALLY ASSUMED ALCOHOL IS CANON?

Cider is non-alcoholic too you know.


----------



## Conker (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked today's episode. More AJ is good, and the letter at the end was fantastic. 



CannonFodder said:


> Wait Doctor Whooves cutie mark is a literal timeglass?  Either that sucks or he's the clockmaker.
> Also the apple family said that the cider takes time to reach perfection?  Alcoholic cider takes time to ferment and that means alcohol is now canon.
> Also berrypunch talked and yet again bon bon's voice changed.


Cept the cider they were making wasn't given the time to ferment, so alcohol isn't canon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
Nevermind I just noticed her.

Woo-hoo they didn't write out Derpy; looks like I was worrying about nothing last week.


Also this episode may give a reason why they aren't industrialized, if their civilization depends on magic so much that may nerf mass production through non-magical means.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait Doctor Whooves cutie mark is a literal timeglass?  Either that sucks or he's the clockmaker.
> Also the apple family said that the cider takes time to reach perfection?  Alcoholic cider takes time to ferment and that means alcohol is now canon.
> Also berrypunch talked and yet again bon bon's voice changed.



Looks like they used the "I DIDN'T PUT THOSE IN MY BAG" voice for her. At least thats what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Conker (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Giving Spike my third or fourth sculpt attempt. This one actually got around to being finished (no smashy into oblivion with fits of rage). He has a pimp hat and he looks pretty good. I really hope he survives the oven, because if he falls or breaks, I don't have extra clay to fix him. I'm completely 100% out and need to get more. 

Hopefully have him up before tomorrow ends, but painting these things is a huge pain in the ass, so who knows


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dear Princess Celestia... 

I ain't learned shit today. I was right the whole time. 

Sincerely, AJ. 


Here's a lesson they could have learned, why not ask for help sooner? Didn't she already learn that back in S1 Ep4 or something?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A friend ended up spoiling the ending letter she wrote to the princess before I saw the episode, and even still it caught me off guard and I busted out laughing when I heard it.

I liked this episode. I don't know why, but I like the ones with external threats or villains more than the ones where the characters are fighting themselves, so to speak.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Dear Princess Celestia...
> 
> I ain't learned shit today. I was right the whole time.
> 
> ...


The Flim Flam brothers were being overconfident about how far ahead they were, had she asked earlier they may have not said no.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was wondering the whole time why Twilight didn't magic all the apples off all the trees like she did at the end of S1:E4
They could've won in like 5 seconds :V
TWILIGHT Y U NO USE YOUR EPIC MAGIC EVER


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I was wondering the whole time why Twilight didn't magic all the apples off all the trees like she did at the end of S1:E4
> They could've won in like 5 seconds :V
> TWILIGHT Y U NO USE YOUR EPIC MAGIC EVER


That's what I was wondering also.

Also I still got the frickin song stuck in my head... and I'm okay with it.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also I still got the frickin song stuck in my head... and I'm okay with it.



Augh, me too!

I don't know how a song sung by males on MLP could be so catchy.


----------



## Conker (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woo. Spike came out of the oven looking pretty smashing. He kinda leaned to one side, so I need to fix that before I start painting. Hopefully Monday, since Hobby Lobby closes on Sunday. I look forward to getting this one good and done, because I'm quite happy with my current results.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The Flim Flam brothers were being overconfident about how far ahead they were, had she asked earlier they may have not said no.



If she had asked before it came to that stupid contest in the first place the problem could have still been resolved.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Woo. Spike came out of the oven looking pretty smashing. He kinda leaned to one side, so I need to fix that before I start painting. Hopefully Monday, since Hobby Lobby closes on Sunday. I look forward to getting this one good and done, because I'm quite happy with my current results.


"yay"


DevistatedDrone said:


> Augh, me too!
> 
> I don't know how a song sung by males on MLP could be so catchy.


It's the brony equivalent of a duck tales theme song, it's soo catchy that if someone begins singing it I'll wind up singing the whole song.
That would be btichin if the flim flam brothers made a new intro song for the show.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> If she had asked before it came to that stupid contest in the first place the problem could have still been resolved.



You're forgetting that they lost the contest anyways. What made the Apple family come out ahead despite that was their dedication to quality control, which AJ already knew.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Dear Princess Celestia...
> 
> I ain't learned shit today. I was right the whole time.
> 
> ...


She probably didn't know it could be done. Her friends were the first to come up with the idea of an "extended family" thereby validating their participation.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> She probably didn't know it could be done. Her friends were the first to come up with the idea of an "extended family" thereby validating their participation.



You're all missing the point! She had learned last year that it was okay to ask for help (because she was running out of time). Now, when demand for cider was not being met because they kept running out of time (again), she didn't think to ask for help again? She couldn't say "Hey Rainbow Dash, since we can't guarantee we'll meet demand on our own, would you mind lending a hoof? How about you as well Twilight?" 

I'm not referring to the contest, I'm referring to the situation beforehand.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why would she need help? I don't get the impression the Apple family had a problem with the speed at which they were making cider, especially considering they knew they'd sell it all anyway.
Speeding up production would probably just mean running out of apples and/or consumers before the end of the season.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And yet they were perfectly willing to allow Flim and Flam the use of an entire field? 

I don't think so.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> And yet they were perfectly willing to allow Flim and Flam the use of an entire field?
> 
> I don't think so.



There was still never an indication that they needed help until the middle of the contest. For that matter, asking your friends to help you with your paid job, for free, is a terrible lesson.

This is a situation that exists in real life all the time (before Flim and Flam showed up). There's a place in town here that makes awesome mead once a year; there is always a massive line-up going nearly a full block for the stuff. Obviously, there is not going to be enough for everyone. The situation really was identical.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still confused how does their society continue when 9 out of 10 ponies are female.
Why is it that this show makes so little sense?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm still confused how does their society continue when 9 out of 10 ponies are female.
> Why is it that this show makes so little sense?



Lucky stallions


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm still confused how does their society continue when 9 out of 10 ponies are female.
> Why is it that this show makes so little sense?



I don't really get the impression it's 90%. 2/3rd perhaps, but not that much.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm still confused how does their society continue when 9 out of 10 ponies are female.
> Why is it that this show makes so little sense?



I have a theory.

Right before the series started, there was a war where all males were drafted. Their enemy was a volcano. It only took the last colt to 'attack' the volcano by diving head first into it for the generals to realize that this was a stupid idea. That war was such an embarrassment with such a high casualty rate, that no one in Equestria likes to talk about it.

It explains everything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't really get the impression it's 90%. 2/3rd perhaps, but not that much.


Well if it's 2/3 female, 1/3 male that could sustain their current population if on average the number of children born to per couple is 3.  It'd also explain a fair bit of stuff into how their society works.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

actually

a species can get by with fewer males than females provided that there is enough genetic diversity between the existing males

one male can easily knock up many females

BUT MLPONIES DO NOT FUCK SO THIS IS IRRELEVANT.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tycho said:


> actually
> 
> a species can get by with fewer males than females provided that there is enough genetic diversity between the existing males
> 
> ...


but how are babbies formed? D:


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well if it's 2/3 female, 1/3 male that could sustain their current population if on average the number of children born to per couple is 3.  It'd also explain a fair bit of stuff into how their society works.



Either that or half the mothers are single.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> but how are babbies formed? D:



Faust writes them in.  JUST LIKE NATURE INTENDED


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> but how are babbies formed? D:



In one of the older series I think they looked in a mirror of some sort.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is how they are made.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> This is how they are made.



And I assume diabetus is what keeps the population in check?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, remember the 8.76GB archive of pony music? Well it's finally been updated after two months!
It now totals 11.1GB and is available here:https://docs.google.com/document/d/...p8bhbxU0/edit?hl=en_US&authkey=CPSCxIgD&pli=1

EDIT: Problem is, it's rather slow. There's only two seeders and there's a fair amount of people trying to get at it as well.
Heck, It's been 3 hours already and apparently eight more to go.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Will download asap when I get onto ma PC. Will continue seeding for aslong as possible (50mb internet ftw)


----------



## Haru_Ray (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> but how are babbies formed? D:


Faust herself said that they reproduce naturally. So there ya go, haha


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Haru_Ray said:


> Faust herself said that they reproduce naturally. So there ya go, haha



These are magic talking ponies where magic is normal, naturally could mean any number of things since our world doesn't apply there and what is natural for us may not be to them.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> And yet they were perfectly willing to allow Flim and Flam the use of an entire field?
> 
> I don't think so.



That was Granny Smith falling for their sucker bet after being called chicken.


Also, Twilight couldn't use magic to get all the apples off because she was too busy filling and stacking the cider barrels.

The BGM during the scene where the whole Mane 6 are involved is awesome.

Also, steampunk ponies.
Also, when Rainbow Dash leaps off the treadmill to argue against QC, "JANE, STOP THIS CRAZY THING!"
Also, the scene toward the end showing Rainbow Dash and Big Macintosh running hard on the treadmill reminded me of Dr. Steel for some reason.

And Applejack's letter.  The stifled laugh just made the whole thing.

Tune in next week when, after Princess Celestia sends Applejack to the moon for such a disrespectful friendship report, the girls try to rescue her.  Can they do it?  Tune in next week, same pony time, same pony channel!


----------



## Conker (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://conkersbadfurday.deviantart.com/#/d4o67ri

Finally done. I got info in the description, but I feel bad for the shitty quality pictures. Not the camera's fault this time but my own. The difference between him and RBD is that I like how he turned out (when viewed in person anyhow) versus I'm disappointed with RBD.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not the same score segment, but the same theme.

[yt]bhCcHgrhkJA[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm still confused how does their society continue when 9 out of 10 ponies are female.
> Why is it that this show makes so little sense?



Temporary penis-growing spell :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Temporary penis-growing spell :V


Oh shit.

Now that it's been said on the internet, expect buckets of R34.


----------



## Jon1128 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> Now that it's been said on the internet, expect buckets of R34.



Bit too late for that =P


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> Now that it's been said on the internet, expect buckets of R34.


There already exists a fair amount.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> Now that it's been said on the internet, expect buckets of R34.



RagingSemi and his series "Luna's Magic Wand" (includes "Twilight's Big Surprise", "Luna's Happy Party", "Big Adventure, Tons of Fun" and one with Rainbow Dash in it)


These are Humanized stories, of course



Jon1128 said:


> Bit too late for that =P





TechnoGypsy said:


> There already exists a fair amount.



What these guys said


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Gah, too much r34... I personally stay away from it, but I don't judge.

Holy crap, I haven't posted here in so long... It took me a solid 15 minutes just to catch up in the posts.

EDIT:

Wait a minute... what the hell happened to my post count?


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

saw a guy at collage today watching MLP:FIM while his friends where playing yugioh

walked up to him and said "hey, witch episode is that?" he looked up and smilled a bit and said "oh, it's the newest one"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> saw a guy at collage today watching MLP:FIM while his friends where playing yugioh
> 
> walked up to him and said "hey, witch episode is that?" he looked up and smilled a bit and said "oh, it's the newest one"


You should have broke out into singing.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You should have broke out into singing.



i was gonna start singing cupcakes

but i decided not to


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i was gonna start singing cupcakes
> 
> but i decided not to



But going all epic singing virtuoso is the Brony equivalent to a handshake. Even non-Bronies know that. Your whole campus is probably disappointed in you now.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i was gonna start singing cupcakes
> 
> but i decided not to





I've got a recipe
its delicious so everypony invests in me
impressed with, cupcakes are my specialty
a chef to be? Thats a possiblity


Prisonfishy :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Whoa, last week Derpy became canon and now this-
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0EhLFjh9VmI/TyhfrumgG2I/AAAAAAAABQg/BDGkYxQJDJ8/s1600/1.png
Is this real life, is this just a fantasy?


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

caught in a landslide...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh sweet even more merchandise is coming out and more blind bag ponies.
Try target though, Walmart has been out for a while.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh sweet even more merchandise is coming out and more blind bag ponies.
> Try target though, Walmart has been out for a while.


Where I'm at, you don't get any merch besides Applejack's truck and Rarity's boutique.
Pity.
Granted that the Target in this area is the 4th smallest in the country.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Still no sign of MLP on Australian iTunes.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Still no sign of MLP on Australian iTunes.


Is it even on air?


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd love for them to make statuettes of the mane 6, Princesses, CMCs and Discord.

And circulate the blindbags better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> And circulate the blindbags better.


I think they misjudged how fast the blindbag ponies would sell.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I want a Discord statue thingy to put on my desk. It's chaotic anyway so I thought it'd fit


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I want a Discord statue thingy to put on my desk. It's chaotic anyway so I thought it'd fit


Something like this you say?
http://miki-.deviantart.com/art/My-...76?q=boost:popular mlp Discord sculpture&qo=9

EDIT:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Something like this you say?
> http://miki-.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Pony-Discord-sculpt-WIP-274270976?q=boost%3Apopular mlp Discord sculpture&qo=9


Your link is broken.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Your link is broken.


This thread doesn't like me. I can't seem post images, only the links to them. And once it hyperlinked a link of a video to a unrelated picture.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> This thread doesn't like me. I can't seem post images, only the links to them. And once it hyperlinked a link of a video to a unrelated picture.


Ouch.
Oh snap Octavia is canon as well, well except her name, cause I don't think they know her fanon name and just went(whoever this pony is).
All these ponies becoming canon I wouldn't have guessed in a million years.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I want a Discord statue thingy to put on my desk.



Me too. I need something to replace my Ansem statuette that broke :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It turns out Derpy is going to be renamed to Ditzy Doo, and Itunes did take down the episode.
We don't know if the scene will be edited out of the DVD.
My reaction: http://mylittlefacewhen.com/media/f/img/131273707245.png


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fucking whinging cunts ruining everything. 

And Techno, it does air in Australia apparently, but I have yet to find the channel or the time after looking for about two minutes.  

I have just been watching them on youtube on sunday mornings. But I would really rather have the eps, and if iTunes won't sell them to me then how can I support the show? Hasbro, you are making a quality show but your marketing department is full of shit brained morons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Fucking whinging cunts ruining everything.
> 
> I have just been watching them on youtube on sunday mornings. But I would really rather have the eps, and if iTunes won't sell them to me then how can I support the show? Hasbro, you are making a quality show but your marketing department is full of shit brained morons.


http://www.change.org/petitions/hasbro-studiosthe-hub-do-not-change-derpys-name
(yeah, yeah I know)

They really do need a better marketing department.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It turns out Derpy is going to be renamed to Ditzy Doo, and Itunes did take down the episode.
> We don't know if the scene will be edited out of the DVD.
> My reaction: http://mylittlefacewhen.com/media/f/img/131273707245.png



Bronies fucking suck sometimes.

This is very hard to love and tolerate.


----------



## Rika Creature (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm okay with her being renamed Ditzy Doo, as it was already a "canon" name to begin with and a lot of people already called her that. Also it's not like all the little kids watching the show know what Derpy means anyway.


----------



## Xash (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

personally, the new "friendship is magic" crap makes me sick. i liked it better when they were just horses with ass tattoos


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Xash said:


> personally, the new "friendship is magic" crap makes me sick.



have you tried Tums


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rika_Kitty said:


> I'm okay with her being renamed Ditzy Doo, as it was already a "canon" name to begin with and a lot of people already called her that. Also it's not like all the little kids watching the show know what Derpy means anyway.


It's not that big of a deal, it's just the fact that literally only about 5 people are throwing such a massive fit that it's effecting everything and hasbro is giving into their demands.
It'd be the equivalent of having a football stadium with a couple hundred thousand people, and someone's kid throwing such a massive fit that they have to have to stop the whole football game just to calm them down.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I heard that the Derpy name is staying on the Friendship Express DVD.

I also heard that this isn't Hasbro's doing, but rather their partners'.  This is just pure speculation, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same group of trolls parasprites who did the false DMCA takedowns on YouTube who are responsible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> I heard that the Derpy name is staying on the Friendship Express DVD.
> 
> I also heard that this isn't Hasbro's doing, but rather their partners'.  This is just pure speculation, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same group of trolls parasprites who did the false DMCA takedowns on YouTube who are responsible.


Well atleast it's staying on the dvd, now I have a reason to buy the dvd.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm waiting for actual proof that something is being done about Derpy before I take it seriously. There has been no clear mentions of anything, just a few vague side mentions that could be (and are) taken a million different ways. Derpy support "just in case" is fine, but panicked anger is just senseless.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmOxnt215ek

I'm just gonna link this here


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Xash said:


> personally, the new "friendship is magic" crap makes me sick. i liked it better when they were just horses with ass tattoos



Why do you hate good things? Do you hate kittens too?


----------



## veeno (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Why do you hate good things? Do you hate kittens too?


I hate kittens.

V:


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's a thought.
Now that there's been this whole 'outrage' over Derpy's name, what's the chances of another fan-based thing emerging in the show?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Here's a thought.
> Now that there's been this whole 'outrage' over Derpy's name,* what's the chances of another fan-based thing emerging in the show?*


One of the animators purposefully put Doctor Whooves into the latest episode.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy Hooves is back in name at WeLoveFine!

And it's her full name, as before!


----------



## veeno (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Derpy Hooves is back in name at WeLoveFine!
> 
> And it's her full name, as before!


Viva la revolution.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> One of the animators purposefully put Doctor Whooves into the latest episode.


But he wasn't called by that name, was he?


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They didn't say the name, though a post on something referred to the character as Dr. Whooves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> They didn't say the name, though a post on something referred to the character as Dr. Whooves.


The name would probably get them into trouble.


----------



## veeno (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The name would probably get them into trouble.


WHY?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> WHY?



Possible trademark dilution with the BBC.


----------



## veeno (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Possible trademark dilution with the BBC.


What?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> What?


The name 'Dr. Who' is owned by the BBC.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> What?


Doctor Who is trademarked, Doctor Whooves could be a violation of said trademark.


----------



## veeno (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Doctor Who is trademarked, Doctor Whooves could be a violation of said trademark.


Oh doctor who.

I get it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Doctor Who is trademarked, Doctor Whooves could be a violation of said trademark.


Can't it fall under parody?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Can't it fall under parody?


Have you paid any attention to SOPA lately?  The people making laws have gone completely insane.

*edit*
The last roundup is now on the hub as well, derpy intact.  It looks official that derpy won't be axed.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Have you paid any attention to SOPA lately?  The people making laws have gone completely insane.
> 
> *edit*
> The last roundup is now on the hub as well, derpy intact.  It looks official that derpy won't be axed.


I'm pretty sure they were insane long before SOPA.

Also, that's great news.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I enjoyed that episode (though I missed the part before the title sequence). Her robber costume made her look somewhat like a cat.


----------



## Conker (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmOxnt215ek
> 
> I'm just gonna link this here


Who is that person? I appreciate the sentiments, but I don't know the fuck it is, so I don't know if I should actually care or not.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Who is that person? I appreciate the sentiments, but I don't know the fuck it is, so I don't know if I should actually care or not.


I don't care but she has such an adorable voice omg.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Heh, the barking pony in today's episode has been named "Yamino" by 4Chan.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me or does that pony carting around the books look like screwball?

,,,,Rainbow is reading?  Dohoho I get it Reading Rainbow.
_
~Fluttershy in the sky
I can go twice as high
Gonna take a look, it's in a book
it's a reading Rainbow~_


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have no opinion on this episode D:

It didn't stand out and it wasn't a bad episode.

Oh, also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-yA8U2XgI


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> I have no opinion on this episode D:
> 
> It didn't stand out and it wasn't a bad episode.
> 
> Oh, also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-yA8U2XgI


The fuck?

This series started out funny and now it's just creepy.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So many Indiana Jones references  <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MFW someone walks in while I'm watching MLP.


----------



## Jon1128 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Who is that person? I appreciate the sentiments, but I don't know the fuck it is, so I don't know if I should actually care or not.



You don't know who BaldDumboRat is?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> You don't know who BaldDumboRat is?


Not knowing some obscure person on youtube? :/


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love reading as well. 

RD is my new favourite. Fuck Rarity. :v


----------



## Jon1128 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Not knowing some obscure person on youtube? :/



I didn't say anything about it
Just I haven't seen someone that hasn't heard of BaldDumboRat, she's PierceSmoulder too =P

She's basically Derpy's Fan Voice:grin:


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon1128 said:


> I didn't say anything about it
> Just I haven't seen someone that hasn't heard of BaldDumboRat, she's PierceSmoulder too =P
> 
> She's basically Derpy's Fan Voice:grin:


Never heard of either of those people.

Get out more.


----------



## Jon1128 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Never heard of either of those people.
> 
> Get out more.



=P I get out enough
People link me to her stuff lot =P


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, BaldDumboRat is the best fan voice for Derpy Hooves.  That, for me, is what spoiled my reaction to her canon voice.

Anyway, My Little Indiana Jones.

Edit:

[yt]gN5IOF4bDR0[/yt]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So far, no one seems to have noticed that RD's x-rays showed her wing was broken, yet she only needed "a few days" to heal.  Unlike that poor pony in the bed next to hers.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> So far, no one seems to have noticed that RD's x-rays showed her wing was broken, yet she only needed "a few days" to heal.  Unlike that poor pony in the bed next to hers.



I was wondering about that
Well the doctor was a unicorn, they probably just use magic to fix broken bones.
Funny how they get hurt all the time (and a lot of stuff that should've been fatal) and are always totally fine moments later (cartoon logic). Seeing a hospital in a cartoon is just _weird_


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I was wondering about that
> Well the doctor was a unicorn, they probably just use magic to fix broken bones.
> Funny how they get hurt all the time (and a lot of stuff that should've been fatal) and are always totally fine moments later (cartoon logic). Seeing a hospital in a cartoon is just _weird_


The pony next to RD probably was in intensive care and even with magic would be hard to fix.
If Rainbow Dash got put into the hospital for a week for breaking a bone, then that poor pony probably almost died.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If Rainbow Dash got put into the hospital for a week for breaking a bone, then that poor pony probably almost died.


Almost died? What horrors has he/she gone through to achieve that? :v


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dragon attack. It's the most logical assumption.


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I loved how Daring-Do carefully judged the statue's weight, then just shrugged and grabbed it like 'meh, what's the worst that could happen?'
I'm surprised they didn't have her grab her hat from under the door just in the nick of time, probably would have been too obvious.
 Anybody else catch the reference to The Great Escape?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It looks like Walmart is enjoying the popularity of the show, cause they've begun to carry even more merchandise related to it as well as cakes and that.
Before the beginning of season two my local walmart didn't even carry mlp to fill a single compartment on a shelf and now it's expanded to two whole shelves.
I am fairly impressed; then again it's walmart they want money money money.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Almost died? What horrors has he/she gone through to achieve that? :v



She hired the moving company Derpy worked for to move to Ponyville.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I gotta ask, why didn't cherilee just assign the CMC what they are good at for the talent show?  Instead of letting them do it on their own.


----------



## Conker (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was fun. There's also a new Rainbow Dash Presents that's pretty fucking hilarious, if you have the time.

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/rainbow-dash-presents-captain-hook.html#more



CannonFodder said:


> I gotta ask, why didn't cherilee just assign the CMC what they are good at for the talent show?  Instead of letting them do it on their own.


Because there's no fun in that, and kids should learn what they are good at through their own experimentation, not being forced.

I mean, Trollestria is an evil dictator, but this still isn't China.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/rainbow-dash-presents-captain-hook.html#more



That was quite cute.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> New episode was fun. There's also a new Rainbow Dash Presents that's pretty fucking hilarious, if you have the time.
> 
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/rainbow-dash-presents-captain-hook.html#more
> 
> ...



-epic squee- SECRETS OF THE HIDDEN TEMPLE REFERENCE!!!!!

WHO MADE THIS SO I CAN FUCK THEM INTO SENSELESSNESS? <33333333333


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When I saw this clip, the noise Daring Do made was so out of sync that I thought the animators wanted her to cuss.  I don't know why.

Edit: I love the current Equestria Daily banner.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> When I saw this clip, the noise Daring Do made was so out of sync that I thought the animators wanted her to cuss.  I don't know why.



I noticed that too. I thought it was just my imagination.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> When I saw this clip, the noise Daring Do made was so out of sync that I thought the animators wanted her to cuss.  I don't know why.


Maybe there was a post-production error that nobody caught onto?


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She may have been scripted to say something there and they changed it.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> She may have been scripted to say something there and they changed it.



That's just it, and it looks like they thought it too risky even if it was just nonsense-cussing like "sandwiched pork chops."


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really can't wait for Hearts & Hooves Day, will be a really good episode!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> I really can't wait for Hearts & Hooves Day, will be a really good episode!


I have a feeling it's going to be a slapstick comedy episode.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Y'know, I find it very hard to say anything bad about Bronies. Of course every fandom has it's dark sides, but it's really pretty small and contained, and people who bitch about Bronies are really just too stupid to effectively ignore anything.

My main point though, is the charity work the fandom has done. The Humble Brony Bundle broke $20k, and the _Smile!_ event broke $26k. Those are just recent things too. There have been plenty of cases in the past year, of artists creating something for auction with the proceeds going to a charity (usually ending in $500 - $1500 donations). I can't think of any other fandom accomplishing that kind of charity, relative to it's size, in this short of time.

The Brony fandom has legitimately proven itself to have accomplished good for humanity. And the drive to do all this really is innocent and idealistic; it's what those ponies would do. It makes Bronies look good, but I've never seen it argued that way against the haters. That sorta says something... not even a part of the charity action is being done for superficial reasons, and it isn't going to stop.

And sorry furries, but I can't think of any charity work that furries have done to begin with (but I would love to be proven wrong).
Upgrading FA, and helping other furries, doesn't count.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> And sorry furries, but I can't think of any charity work that furries have done to begin with (but I would love to be proven wrong).
> Upgrading FA, and helping other furries, doesn't count.


Yeah charity wise bronies have furries beat.
Even anthrocon doesn't raise that amount of cash.


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah charity wise bronies have furries beat.
> Even anthrocon doesn't raise that amount of cash.



AC can't raise $20k? With the sheer amount of cash that furries spend elsewhere at the con?

That's kinda sad, actually


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aden said:


> AC can't raise $20k? With the sheer amount of cash that furries spend elsewhere at the con?
> 
> That's kinda sad, actually


They're too busy buying porn.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

just watched this, and other videos in the series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-yA8U2XgI&feature=g-all-u&context=G24825c4FAAAAAAAACAA

pretty fucked up I say, hella funny though


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> _Smile!_ event broke $26k.



Yes, I'm super proud that one of my songs is on that album!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yes, I'm super proud that one of my songs is on that album!


I didn't know you made songs!


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Who is that person? I appreciate the sentiments, but I don't know the fuck it is, so I don't know if I should actually care or not.


That person is the unofficial fan voice of Derpy... and the one I consider official. They should have just hired her ass to do the voice work.



Aleu said:


> -epic squee- SECRETS OF THE HIDDEN TEMPLE REFERENCE!!!!!
> 
> WHO MADE THIS SO I CAN FUCK THEM INTO SENSELESSNESS? <33333333333


What if I lie and claim I made it? :3
(Actually, it's "Legends of the Hidden Temple", and at least I REMEMBER watching it as a kid... God damn I'd sell my testicles for a chance to run that obstacle course...)

I'm in the process of watching lots of pony videos so I'll post them if I like them.

Everypony loves a lesbian
Aperture Pony - Still Alive
Aperture Pony 2.0 - Want you Gone 
BaldDumboRat doing a DerpyMail ad :3
Spike - Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What if I lie and claim I made it? :3
> (Actually, it's "Legends of the Hidden Temple", and at least I REMEMBER watching it as a kid... God damn I'd sell my testicles for a chance to run that obstacle course...)



Right...derp ._.
man I fucking loved that show when I was younger. I always wanted to be on that show and would place bets on which team would make it through. I swear, I got so into it people would think I would be a football fan or something.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still a bit hung up on Daring Do from the last episode.  Hasbro should make a Daring Do adventure game that plays like the old Space Ace and Dragon's Lair LD games.

Also, "Read It and Weep" is revenge for last season's "Fall Weather Friends."  (Both have pretty much the only mentions of "egghead" in the series to date.)


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Right...derp ._.
> man I fucking loved that show when I was younger. I always wanted to be on that show and would place bets on which team would make it through. I swear, I got so into it people would think I would be a football fan or something.



I remember watching parts of that show last month in a state of nostalgia, then the nostalgia wore off and I couldn't help but think that all the kids were dumb as bricks.

Then again, they were just kids... And it was the 90s...


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

more:

Legend of the Wonderbolts
My Little Baccano!
Meet the Brony
Love is (Scootaloo)
Avenue Q: If Rainbow Dash was gay


----------



## Conker (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think my Spike sculpture might show up on EQD. I actually got a reply with "cool" from them 



Aleu said:


> -epic squee- SECRETS OF THE HIDDEN TEMPLE REFERENCE!!!!!
> 
> WHO MADE THIS SO I CAN FUCK THEM INTO SENSELESSNESS? <33333333333


You should check out his other stuff. He does the Mentally Advanced MLP abridged series, as well as the Rainbow Dash presents. Most of his videos are hilarious. At the very least, check out his "Rainbow Dash Presents: Cupcakes" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AbtCTbSWTk


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh sweet hasbro likes us :3
[YT]nM-j1S4Ppr8[/YT]

And Derpy is here to stay officially.


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hotdiggitydemon made another parody : SHED.MOV


----------



## webkilla (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Hotdiggitydemon made another parody : SHED.MOV



and its already banned from Ponychan


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



webkilla said:


> and its already banned from Ponychan


I can understand why they banned it.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can understand why they banned it.



Why though considering from watching the parody it was quite hilarious.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I didn't know you made songs!



Yep! Sure do!


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yup, mah sculpture is on EqD. I'm so happy ^_^

Also, shed.mov is awesome.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was in the pink isle while looking for a toy gun for a prop, and saw MLP dvd. It had two episodes, The Ticket Master and Suited for Success...



wheelieotter said:


> Hotdiggitydemon made another parody : SHED.MOV


I always thought shed = vagina. Like "Stay out of my shed!" = "Don't touch me in naughty ways!"

Also, that video is seriously disturbing. How exactly is Rainbow Dash going to have her own video later on, if she's been cut in half?

And disappoint that Fluttershy didn't go Carrie and light everything on fire after having the blood dumped on her...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yup, mah sculpture is on EqD. I'm so happy ^_^


Links?  I wanna see.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, that video is seriously disturbing. How exactly is Rainbow Dash going to have her own video later on, if she's been cut in half?


T'was disturbing, yes.

There'll probably be this hospital scene.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> T'was disturbing, yes.
> 
> There'll probably be this hospital scene.


I'm pretty sure nobody can recover from a chainsaw to the face.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm pretty sure nobody can recover from a chainsaw to the face.


Ponies have a very impressive resistance to death, plus magic exists in their universe.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> How exactly is Rainbow Dash going to have her own video later on, if she's been cut in half?


STITCHES.MOV


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Links?  I wanna see.


http://conkersbadfurday.deviantart.com/art/Spike-Sculpture-282465486

I posted it earlier, but since it was the last post on a page, no one saw it


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://shortyawards.com/category/fansite
Ponies are behind justin bieber?
We must not let this happen.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://shortyawards.com/category/fansite
> Ponies are behind justin bieber?
> We must not let this happen.



You need a valid, not-made-just-to-vote, twitter account.

Actually, I'm not sure why EQD isn't higher up than it is. Closing in on 800 votes (as of a few minutes prior to this post), when I would have expected it to be around 2k+ by now. (Anyone remember when Sweetie Belle's VA wanted a few Youtube subscribers, and got several thousand over a few days?) Twitter is vapid, brain-dead, single-sentence information sharing... how do they know what to count and what not to count? I get the feeling EQD is getting shafted by whoever's behind the voting system. Maybe they don't take ponies seriously, and think a lot of the votes are some troll conspiracy?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I kept thinking Fluttershy in the Hotdiggitydemon episodes was saying "Stay outta my shit."


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> You need a valid, not-made-just-to-vote, twitter account.
> 
> Actually, I'm not sure why EQD isn't higher up than it is. Closing in on 800 votes (as of a few minutes prior to this post), when I would have expected it to be around 2k+ by now. (Anyone remember when Sweetie Belle's VA wanted a few Youtube subscribers, and got several thousand over a few days?) Twitter is vapid, brain-dead, single-sentence information sharing... how do they know what to count and what not to count? I get the feeling EQD is getting shafted by whoever's behind the voting system. Maybe they don't take ponies seriously, and think a lot of the votes are some troll conspiracy?


It's rigged.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's rigged.



Wow, Shorty Awards is rigged all to fuck. Who the hell is Harry Styles? He's #2 on the list. I checked out his nominations page. The most recent *113 pages* (the vast majority of the votes) are not legit. They are spam re-tweets, that are not even conscious votes.

After reading EQD's post on the voting process, apparently there are stringent requirements for a vote to be valid. That is obviously a lie.

EDIT: The #1 got there the same way, but the first 1-2 nomination pages are legit, so I didn't see the massive amounts of "RT if you do/don't smoke!" spams. The system is broken as fuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh man, it's looking more like alicorns are specifically a mutation solely in the royal family in the mlp universe.

Leon, another alicorn was revealed.
So now it's Celestia, Luna, Cadence, and Leon.

The best guess I have is that since the last episode of season two will be the grand galloping gala as well, and we keep seeing pictures of Cadence in a wedding dress, I'm guessing that the last episode of the season is when we finally get to see Cadence.  Seeing as how crappy the last gala was I doubt the mane 6 would go back unless there was a big reason too, in this case cadence getting married.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The second update for the MLP music archive is up!
It all now totals 11.4GB (398MB added on)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know how many seasons do you think they are going to make?
We know for certain there's going to be a season 3; after season 3 the show will reach syndication meaning that they're more than likely going to make a season 4.  It's possible that it'll reach season 5, or that they'll make a parallel series?
If I had to take a guess the most likely situations will be either a sequel, then a spin-off, then a prequel.  It's possible that down the line the CMC and other fillies & spike will become main characters as they grow up and the mane 6 achieving their dreams.

I'd have to guess around 5 seasons as most likely, 6+ if the show becomes even more popular once it reaches syndication.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh man, it's looking more like alicorns are specifically a mutation solely in the royal family in the mlp universe.
> 
> Leon, another alicorn was revealed.
> So now it's Celestia, Luna, Cadence, and Leon.
> ...


Where did you get such information? I've never heard of Cadence or Leon.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know how many seasons do you think they are going to make?
> We know for certain there's going to be a season 3; after season 3 the show will reach syndication meaning that they're more than likely going to make a season 4.  It's possible that it'll reach season 5, or that they'll make a parallel series?
> If I had to take a guess the most likely situations will be either a sequel, then a spin-off, then a prequel.  It's possible that down the line the CMC and other fillies & spike will become main characters as they grow up and the mane 6 achieving their dreams.
> 
> I'd have to guess around 5 seasons as most likely, 6+ if the show becomes even more popular once it reaches syndication.



Eventually Japan will make a MLP:Z. It will suck, but probably still be better than at least a few of the old MLP generations.

Anyways, I doubt any of that will happen. The show doesn't set itself up for spin-off series', because it can just throw an episode that does that as is. They will probably just ride this pony for as many seasons as they can. Eventually there will be a Gen 5, and it will probably be a huge step down in quality.

Cadence. I don't really give a damn who Cadence is. I care more about what type of conflict they bring to the episode. I'd rather see Lyra sitting awkwardly in the background again, than meet a new princess pony. But here's my prediction of the season 2 final episode: Rarity will discover the problem behind her dream of marrying a prince, and achieve her dream and self-realization at the same time by marrying Cadence. The others all express their support of Rarity's life choice while staring at Rainbow Dash the whole time; it will end with Rainbow Dash totally oblivious to how they all think she's gay too.

If not, there's probably a fanfic just like that already.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Where did you get such information? I've never heard of Cadence or Leon.


They keep making a ton of cadence toys and that, but nopony knows if she's going to actually show up or if she's just another toy for sales. Given the amount of stuff they are making it wouldn't surprise me if she showed up. As for Leon they released him a story magazine, but nobody has any clue if he's canon or not.


Heimdal said:


> Eventually Japan will make a MLP:Z. It will suck, but probably still be better than at least a few of the old MLP generations.
> 
> Anyways, I doubt any of that will happen. The show doesn't set itself up for spin-off series', because it can just throw an episode that does that as is. They will probably just ride this pony for as many seasons as they can. Eventually there will be a Gen 5, and it will probably be a huge step down in quality.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's possible.
Than again alot of ponies were saying that season 2 was going to suck as well, and we were proven wrong.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				Cannonfodder said:
			
		

> nopony



I'm trying to figure out why pony talk ("nopony", "everypony") doesn't bother me, but furry talk ("everyfur") makes me cringe?

Maybe it's because furries who talk like that have a tendency to talk about "pawing off" in the next sentence? Or how pony talk is tactfully restricted to pony-specific conversations in general? Or maybe it's use in an established fictional world is just a better, and less embarrassing, base for it to take off from?

Regardless, it's amusing, so long as it isn't used embarrassingly outside of pony discussions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I'm trying to figure out why pony talk ("nopony", "everypony") doesn't bother me, but furry talk ("everyfur") makes me cringe?
> 
> Maybe it's because furries who talk like that have a tendency to talk about "pawing off" in the next sentence? Or how pony talk is tactfully restricted to pony-specific conversations in general? Or maybe it's use in an established fictional world is just a better, and less embarrassing, base for it to take off from?
> 
> Regardless, it's amusing, so long as it isn't used embarrassingly outside of pony discussions.


You know I just noticed that for me as well.

It could be as well that bronies don't abuse it to death, unlike furries.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sergal ponies are best ponies

V:


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Sergal ponies are best ponies
> 
> V:



Candy-colored things that are ugly as sin. Of course a furry drew it!

Also, I just realized whenever I read "nopony/everypony" I picture when Twilight says them. That's certainly hard to dislike.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I'm trying to figure out why pony talk ("nopony", "everypony") doesn't bother me, but furry talk ("everyfur") makes me cringe?



The former is backed by professional voice acting


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Next episode accidentally leaked on Itunes?
Derpy, "I just don't know what went wrong"


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One of the brony music makers (I believe it was Alex S) made a facebook announcement telling everyone to stop using everypony in conversations.

He got quite a response; either people didn't use it anyways or they didn't care what he thought (And continued to use it)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy made a appearance in a newspaper :3

Also Cadence and Shining armor are going to become officially canon this fall.
If there is going to be a movie I'm going to freak out(in a good way).



TechnoGypsy said:


> One of the brony music makers (I believe it was Alex S) made a facebook announcement telling everyone to stop using everypony in conversations.
> 
> He got quite a response; either people didn't use it or they didn't care what he thought.


Now if only popular bronies told people to not make rule34 of the show.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Next episode accidentally leaked on Itunes?
> Derpy, "I just don't know what went wrong"



I`m really pretty disappointed that this happened. Everywhere I go, I have to keep watching out for spoilers.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I`m really pretty disappointed that this happened. Everywhere I go, I have to keep watching out for spoilers.



I ain't watching shit 'til tomorrow!


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm going to wait for Saturday and watch this episode AFTER it is aired on TV...





That's what I told myself. And then I watched the new episode this morning. I have really bad self control.
But I will say without trying to spoil anything that there's something that happens in the background at one time that is down right adorable. Then again, in MLP, that shouldn't be shocking/spoilerish.


----------



## SilverScythe (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I started watching it some weeks ago, because I didn't understand why everyone seems to love this show... and I must say it's awesome. It's cute and funny at the same time! It's addicting! xD 
It's a shame I'm Italian, and the Italian dubbing kinda sucks. But ehy, I watch it with the original dub.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SilverScythe said:


> I started watching it some weeks ago, because I didn't understand why everyone seems to love this show... and I must say it's awesome. It's cute and funny at the same time! It's addicting! xD
> It's a shame I'm Italian, and the Italian dubbing kinda sucks. But ehy, I watch it with the original dub.


Welcome to the herd.
Yeah it's kinda sad that the dubs in other languages aren't as good, atleast they don't change the gender for the characters in italian as far as I know.
In one language dub spike is a girl, which makes how spike likes rarity... odder and spitfire is a guy in another language, which is even weirder.


----------



## SilverScythe (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Welcome to the herd.
> Yeah it's kinda sad that the dubs in other languages aren't as good, atleast they don't change the gender for the characters in italian as far as I know.
> In one language dub spike is a girl, which makes how spike likes rarity... odder and spitfire is a guy in another language, which is even weirder.


Thankyou!
I see and well, it's... weird, really. Maybe I shouldn't complain this much, so. ^^"


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SilverScythe said:


> Thankyou!
> I see and well, it's... weird, really. Maybe I shouldn't complain this much, so. ^^"


You're not the only one that thinks the dubs need better voices acting.

If I had to take a guess of what happened is that hasbro didn't forsee how popular the show was going to become and once the popularity exploded they were caught scrambling trying to get voice actors for other languages that they never thought they'd need in the firstplace.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SilverScythe said:


> It's a shame I'm Italian, and the Italian dubbing kinda sucks. But ehy, I watch it with the original dub.



At least the Italian opening theme is really good.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Would it be better with subtitles, by any chance?
That way you'd keep the original voices and gender. It may not be best for the intended audience, but what do you think?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Would it be better with subtitles, by any chance?
> That way you'd keep the original voices and gender. It may not be best for the intended audience, but what do you think?


Subs and dubs have their places.
In my opinion dubs are for whenever you are just semi-paying attention and are focusing on something else.
Subs are for whenever you are giving it full attention and you can give it your full attention.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It warms my heart that the subs vs dubs discussion lives on in my little pony. 

But for me, dubs were usually the best way to introduce yourself into a series. (Even crappy ones) Gives you the gist, then the incentive to try the subtitled variations. It is just a shame people so rarely spend the time getting a proper studio to do the work.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know how many seasons do you think they are going to make?
> We know for certain there's going to be a season 3; after season 3 the show will reach syndication meaning that they're more than likely going to make a season 4.  It's possible that it'll reach season 5, or that they'll make a parallel series?



* I've only ever read that 13 episodes have been purchased for season 3. TBH. I'm not really sure how much longer the show will go on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> It warms my heart that the subs vs dubs discussion lives on in my little pony.
> 
> But for me, dubs were usually the best way to introduce yourself into a series. (Even crappy ones) Gives you the gist, then the incentive to try the subtitled variations. It is just a shame people so rarely spend the time getting a proper studio to do the work.


In my opinion the subs vs dubs discussion really comes down to which one has better quality.  Take for example gurren lagann the dub was far better than the original japanes voices acting, but on the other hand the one piece dub was god aweful terrible.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh I agree with you there, too. It reminds me of the Naruto english anime. Made me want to stab my ears with rusty spoons. If a real studio takes its time, hires real actors, then yes dubs can be rather decent. 

One piece, didn't that god awful 4kids do that one? *shivers* So much terrible.  

Ah well, I shall count my blessings in English speaking with regards to mlp.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hurk, why am I having a extreme mlp craving?

For some odd reason the last week I've watch all the episodes I don't even know how many times, I've even begun reading a fanfic(allegrezza).  I've never read a fanfic before in my life.  I'm like the cocoa puffs bird for this show.
I'm coco for friendship, I'm coco for friendship, I'm coco for friendship.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, just be careful you don't OD. God knows what that could do.  Plus, there isn't a friendship rehab just yet.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Well, just be careful you don't OD. God knows what that could do.  Plus, there isn't a friendship rehab just yet.



That's probably because nopony (god damn it) wants to go to rehab


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> That's probably because nopony (god damn it) wants to go to rehab


This is what I would probably do if that happened.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> That's probably because nopony (god damn it) wants to go to rehab



I do believe somepony has already gone past his pony limit.  We will send ya to a nice doctor who will make it all better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There is now a scootaloo mcdonalds chicken burger!
McDonalds is now 20% more cholesterol.
[YT]jSQhu0JCqCY#![/YT]


----------



## SilverScythe (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> At least the Italian opening theme is really good.


 Yeah, it's cool. It's a shame they've treated the show so badly, it deserved more attention.



lostcat461 said:


> But for me, dubs were usually the best way to introduce yourself into a series. (Even crappy ones) Gives you the gist, then the incentive to try the subtitled variations. It is just a shame people so rarely spend the time getting a proper studio to do the work.


 I totally agree with you.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There is now a scootaloo mcdonalds chicken burger!
> McDonalds is now 20% more cholesterol.
> [YT]jSQhu0JCqCY#![/YT]



Wait... Scootaloo chicken burger?!

Oh god! D:


A fanfic waiting to happen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> A fanfic waiting to happen.


It'd probably be Cupcakes crossed with Rainbow Factory.


----------



## SilverScythe (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know if someone posted it already, but check this out http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/2012/01/28/my-little-pony-friendship-is-satanic.aspx
It's hilarious <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Princess Celestia is finally white, and more ponies.


SilverScythe said:


> I don't know if someone posted it already, but check this out http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/2012/01/28/my-little-pony-friendship-is-satanic.aspx
> It's hilarious <3


BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This explains so much!  Now we know where all the brony hating comes from. Damn Christians wanting to rain on the friendship train.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Princess Celestia is finally white, and more ponies.



Though I have no desire for any pony toys myself, I am both surprised and impressed with Hasbro. THE GREAT AND POWERFUL TRIXIE (Caps necessary).


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Though I have no desire for any pony toys myself, I am both surprised and impressed with Hasbro. THE GREAT AND POWERFUL TRIXIE (Caps necessary).


I wub that they made vinyl scratch as well.
They're finally getting on the ball.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wub that they made vinyl scratch as well.
> They're finally getting on the ball.



I'm starting to see that they were 'on the ball' the whole time. A year isn't actually a very long time for releasing fan favourite toys. I bet that about the time fans said, "Hasbro, you should look into this!" is when Hasbro actually did start looking into it. Releasing a new line-up of toys is a big thing, after all.

The Hearts and Hooves episode was awesome. Particularly awesome. There was so much witty dialogue. Somehow, the funny lines caught me off guard every time.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SilverScythe said:


> I don't know if someone posted it already, but check this out http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/2012/01/28/my-little-pony-friendship-is-satanic.aspx
> It's hilarious <3



I love things that make me hyperventilate with laughter.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The Hearts and Hooves episode was awesome. Particularly awesome. There was so much witty dialogue. Somehow, the funny lines caught me off guard every time.



I think it was the fact that the episode was very high up on the snarky factor. There were a surprising number of jokes were simply funny, and on top of that the writing was surprisingly creative.  Even the mildly repetitive love sick back and forth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Check this out!
Time travel is now canon.



Heimdal said:


> I'm starting to see that they were 'on the ball' the whole time. A year isn't actually a very long time for releasing fan favourite toys. I bet that about the time fans said, "Hasbro, you should look into this!" is when Hasbro actually did start looking into it. Releasing a new line-up of toys is a big thing, after all.
> 
> The Hearts and Hooves episode was awesome. Particularly awesome. There was so much witty dialogue. Somehow, the funny lines caught me off guard every time.


I'm actually excited to see what sort of toys they are going to come out with a year down the line, cause if they've been on the ball all the time then what's going to come out then will make bronies happy.


lostcat461 said:


> I think it was the fact that the episode was very high up on the snarky factor. There were a surprising number of jokes were simply funny, and on top of that the writing was surprisingly creative.  Even the mildly repetitive love sick back and forth.


The slap stick humor made me laugh.

Also I think this episode answered what earth ponies have that the others don't, they're strong enough to pull fucking houses and ram straight through walls :0


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They also hop like bunnies. Which is pretty adorably hilarious. *adds them to the hopping list along with English Setters and bunnies and social security check recievers*


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When I heard this, 
this immediately played in my head. 


Also, strangely obsessed with jelly pony is best pony. :v


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No, do you know how awful that would be to get jelly out of your fur? Then imagine his house. Probably the worst fetish pony


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> No, do you know how awful that would be to get jelly out of your fur? Then imagine his house. Probably the worst fetish pony



Worst fetish pony? Or best fetish pony?
Think about it.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> I think it was the fact that the episode was very high up on the snarky factor. There were a surprising number of jokes were simply funny, and on top of that the writing was surprisingly creative.  Even the mildly repetitive love sick back and forth.



It was amazing & I think it was the only thing that got me through my day at work. I loved the ending the most where the girls got trolled by more shmoopy talk. The very fact that Big talked so much during this episode & that is was all lovey dovey stuff just blew up my mind. I was clearly reminded of this episode of Seinfeld cause I don't think they're ever gonna stop re-airing that series....how many years has it been since it ended? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mii8aJklEOg


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Enough years to make me feel old 

I was surprised at how well the painfully, cringe worthy romance came off. Good times though, good times.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hurk, why am I having a extreme mlp craving?
> 
> For some odd reason the last week I've watch all the episodes I don't even know how many times, I've even begun reading a fanfic(allegrezza).  I've never read a fanfic before in my life.  I'm like the cocoa puffs bird for this show.
> I'm coco for friendship, I'm coco for friendship, I'm coco for friendship.



QUIT SNORTING FRIENDSHIP, GODDAMMIT

I'M TAKING YOU TO REHAB >=(


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> QUIT SNORTING FRIENDSHIP, GODDAMMIT


*snorts 100% pony friendship*
Ahhhhhhhhhh!


AlexInsane said:


> I'M TAKING YOU TO REHAB >=(


meep


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Strangely obsessed with jelly pony should be named Smuckers.  (U jelly?)



lostcat461 said:


> This explains so much!  Now we know where all the brony hating comes from. Damn Christians wanting to rain on the friendship train.



It's satire, like the Onion and the Landover Baptists.

Also:


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I took my satire inoculation.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

After a looong time of not watching the show, I finally watched _Hearth's Warming Eve_. It made me remember why I like the show so much... but I think I've cooled out of it and haven't any actual desire to keep up. However... Discord and Rarity, you shall be remembered!

Out of curiosity, how did you guys react to Derpy's canonization?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Princess Celestia is finally white, and more ponies.



*All* my bits!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you guys react to Derpy's canonization?


Total flip-out in excitement.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you guys react to Derpy's canonization?



Somewhere between

http://youtu.be/L---GrIM1vw

and

http://youtu.be/Y0T88ikMDLY

My reaction was

http://youtu.be/dOtGMTDOUfk


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you guys react to Derpy's canonization?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKWpGJ4Xhw8


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Total flip-out in excitement.





ArielMT said:


> Somewhere between
> 
> [video=youtube_share;L---GrIM1vw]http://youtu.be/L---GrIM1vw[/video]





Hakar Kerarmor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKWpGJ4Xhw8




As expected, and while I don't share your gargantuan enthusiasm, I do rather like how she turned out ("You okay Rainbow Dash?" the show's voice acting is as spot-on as ever).


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

By the time the third season starts, they'll have introduced a bunch of ponies.  Maybe they should do the season-opener credits with a ponified Buckaroo Banzai ending, with Twilight and Spike landing the balloon at the library, gathering ponies as they walk through Ponyville to and past Sweet Apple Acres.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> By the time the third season starts, they'll have introduced a bunch of ponies.  Maybe they should do the season-opener credits with a ponified Buckaroo Banzai ending, with Twilight and Spike landing the balloon at the library, gathering ponies as they walk through Ponyville to and past Sweet Apple Acres.


Well Cadence has been kindaish confirmed to be in the season 2 finale, so more ponies may be on the way as well.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> QUIT SNORTING FRIENDSHIP, GODDAMMIT
> 
> I'M TAKING YOU TO REHAB >=(



They tried to get me to rehab and I said neigh neigh neigh :V


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked season 1, didn't think much of the first 9 episodes of season 2.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> I liked season 1, didn't think much of the first 9 episodes of season 2.


Some people like season 1 better, some season 2.  Depends on the person, my favorite still stands as winter wrap-up.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can see this show is really pushing the boundaries by including the mentally retarded in their cast.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I can see this show is really pushing the boundaries by including the mentally retarded in their cast.


Oh you mean snails?
Yeah there's definitely something wrong with him, but nobody liked him in the first place so nobody cared.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh you mean snails?
> Yeah there's definitely something wrong with him, but nobody liked him in the first place so nobody cared.



Snips and Snails aren't retarded, they're just Canadian!
Take off, eh!


----------



## Cult (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When I saw this, I thought of this thread.

http://www.ugo.com/web-culture/rainbow-dash-zombie


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh you mean snails?
> Yeah there's definitely something wrong with him, but nobody liked him in the first place so nobody cared.


Damn i completely forgot about him. Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Damn i completely forgot about him. Haven't seen him in a while.


Snips and snails sole purpose in the show was plot convenience for the trixie episode, once that was up there was no need for them.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Snips and Snails aren't retarded, they're just Canadian!
> Take off, eh!



You American ponies are all a buncha hosers.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Damn i completely forgot about him. Haven't seen him in a while.



Snails is in the background once in a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Snails is in the background once in a while.


But he doesn't talk anymore thank goodness.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Snips and snails sole purpose in the show was plot convenience for the trixie episode, once that was up there was no need for them.





CannonFodder said:


> But he doesn't talk anymore thank goodness.



Both Snips and Snails got speaking lines in the Mysterious Mare Do Well.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not that there is anything wrong with plot convenient characters. We don't want it to get True blood syndrome where everything must involve everyone at all times to appease fans.


----------



## Conker (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Newest episode was pretty cute, though nothing amazing. Nice to see Big Mac get some lines and screen time though.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Newest episode was pretty cute, though nothing amazing. Nice to see Big Mac get some lines and screen time though.



At least there was a song.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> At least there was a song.


The song was cute, and only gives further credence to me thinking that they're cutie marks are going to be towards singing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The song was cute, and only gives further credence to me thinking that they're cutie marks are going to be towards singing.



At least for Sweety Belle.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Doesn't that depress you guys though?

Think about it. They each get a cutie mark in singing. This makes them young, up and coming female singers. It is like giving them a destiny to get addicted to horse tranquilizers, crazy parties, and dying young. ><  E(questria) behind the music.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Doesn't that depress you guys though?
> 
> Think about it. They each get a cutie mark in singing. This makes them young, up and coming female singers. It is like giving them a destiny to get addicted to horse tranquilizers, crazy parties, and dying young. ><  E(questria) behind the music.


If any of them actually achieved their dreams they'd probably go crazy.
If Rarity became a well known fashion designer she'd be constantly having to make hundreds upon hundreds of dresses until she had a psychotic breakdown.
Twilight sparkle has already had a mental breakdown.
Pinkie pie is eventually going to get diabetus.
Rainbow Dash would have to leave her friends behind in order to perform for the wonderbolts.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So the only one who is happy is Applejack.

God bless you farm subsidies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> So the only one who is happy is Applejack.
> 
> God bless you farm subsidies.


Her grandma needs a hip replacement.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Which I guess tells us where Celestia stands on universal health care...


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The song was cute, and only gives further credence to me thinking that they're cutie marks are going to be towards singing.



But, of course, they never will get their cutie marks.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Which I guess tells us where Celestia stands on universal health care...



I'm pretty sure Equestria is in Canada. She'll get that hip replaced, after a few more years of waiting.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No. Bad Heimdal.

Until there is a My Little Moose, or a maple syrup fetish pony, it is officially America. 

Then again... they did make payment concessions to their native peoples instead of giving them cutie pox blankets. So... I am actually conflicted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I'm pretty sure Equestria is in Canada. She'll get that hip replaced, after a few more years of waiting.


Nope, south africa.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Nope, south africa.



Must be a thousand years in the future because South Africa isn't the most friendly place to be.

Also there is a town named brony in Poland.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So THAT explains all the anti-bronyisms. 

It is just further abuse by colonial powers on poor Africa. (I am not mocking actual abuses of africa by colonial powers)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Newest episode was pretty cute, though nothing amazing. Nice to see Big Mac get some lines and screen time though.



Despite it being inevitable due to the episode, I still prefer Big Mac being restricted to saying 'yup' and 'nope.'


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Actually, no, it is quite clearly in Memphis

http://www.americascuisine.com/tennessee/memphis/equestria/menu.aspx


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Nope, south africa.



That sign is pointing to Canada.

Also, their winter looks like our winter. The whole Hearths Warming Eve story was about ponies leaving the desolate Saskatchewan, and founding a new home in Alberta.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Argh, I got the latest woodentoaster & livingtombstone song extremely stuck in my head :\

Why is it whenever those two team-up they make such hard to forget music?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Argh, I got the latest woodentoaster & livingtombstone song extremely stuck in my head :\
> 
> Why is it whenever those two team-up they make such hard to forget music?


And what song's that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> And what song's that?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji4IQR9Zbwo
Confound these ponies they drive me to listen to music.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Confound these ponies they drive me to listen to music.


The main reason why I like the fandom


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> The main reason why I like the fandom



Helps feed the pony addiction between episodes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> The main reason why I like the fandom


They make furry music sound like shit in comparison.
The best we got is lapfox.

Oh sweet 5k posts, here's hoping for another 5k.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Helps feed the pony addiction between episodes.



Drawing also works.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Drawing also works.


My favorites would be the carrot top's & derpy comics, theres enough material there for a entire show.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *snorts 100% pony friendship*
> Ahhhhhhhhhh!


Friendship is Winning.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Drawing also works.



Outside of jappleack, I really haven't given a second look to any of it. There's some cool stuff once in a while, but there's too much 'cute'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Outside of jappleack, I really haven't given a second look to any of it. There's some cool stuff once in a while, *but there's too much 'cute'.*


I got some downright mindfucker mlp art links that will keep you from sleeping for a week if you want.
Nightmare fuel number 1(obvious nsfw)
Nightmare fuel number 2(obvious nsfw)
Creepy, but not sfw
Creepy as well, but sfw
Creepy, sfw


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A stunning revelation (and likely a nod to bronies).


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I got some downright mindfucker mlp art links that will keep you from sleeping for a week if you want.
> Nightmare fuel number 1(obvious nsfw)
> Nightmare fuel number 2(obvious nsfw)
> Creepy, but not sfw
> ...



I know the jappleack mention prompts the 'fucked up stuff', but I generally stay away from that too. Appreciate the share.

Stuff like this is good though:
http://crappyunicorn.deviantart.com/art/snowy-encounter-242621968

I keep an eye on reddit mlp in case anything good passes through.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

D'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
http://soapie-solar.deviantart.com/art/Twilight-Sparkle-Wedding-Dress-284366794


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> D'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> http://soapie-solar.deviantart.com/art/Twilight-Sparkle-Wedding-Dress-284366794


Hehehehe
Oh, that's so cute


----------



## Cult (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I got some downright mindfucker mlp art links that will keep you from sleeping for a week if you want.
> Nightmare fuel number 1(obvious nsfw)
> Nightmare fuel number 2(obvious nsfw)
> Creepy, but not sfw
> ...



This may creep you out. http://www.ugo.com/web-culture/rainbow-dash-zombie


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

God bless whoever said "My Little Moose". I love mooses. Especially ones in rooms.

*durr*


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

With walnuts?

God help you Alex.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> God bless whoever said "My Little Moose". I love mooses. Especially ones in rooms.
> 
> *durr*


...Your moosey fate! Say "your moosey fate!" Your moosey fate!


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> This may creep you out. http://www.ugo.com/web-culture/rainbow-dash-zombie


OH GAWSH WHY


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Because they can XD What other reasons do ya need?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How many episodes are supposed to be in season two anyhow?  I herd this season is supposed to be longer than the last one.


----------



## Cult (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Haru_Ray said:


> OH GAWSH WHY



If you press the left button, you get something more creepy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*begins playing my little dashie game*
*realizes there's a battle system*
I can't do it ;~;

I just realized that Luna has gotten more screen time in season 2 than Celestia.

Ouch, that's gotta sting.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *begins playing my little dashie game*
> *realizes there's a battle system*
> I can't do it ;~;
> 
> ...



There's a My Little Dashie game? With a battle system?
That doesn't sound fun at all, but I will admit that I'm intrigued.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> There's a My Little Dashie game? With a battle system?
> That doesn't sound fun at all, but I will admit that I'm intrigued.


http://sonicmon.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Dashie-v-1-3-283921970
It's only in beta.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like how because I have no cable, I'm way behind in episodes... Watching episode 5 of season 2 now. Sweetie Belle is such a brat. Yea, she was trying to be helpful, but going into Rarity's room, even to clean it, is violating Rarity's personal space. I don't blame Rarity for being pissed, even if she is taking it too far.

Edit: Son of a bitch, I'm crying...
Only time you'll ever see Rarity covered in mud. Unless it's a mud bath.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Edit: Son of a bitch, I'm crying...


You, me and half the watchers did.
Let it all out bro.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*obligatory "Manly tears joke*

It was surprisingly how well they worked you into the cliche ending. That actually takes a lot of skill.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My little pony is racist and homophobic


Bullshit


> By Lauren Faust


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> My little pony is racist and homophobic
> 
> 
> Bullshit



I don't mean to sound rude but that article dates from the show's beginnings. Lauren's is still a pretty good rebuttal, though.

Edit: assuming you thought it was recent, of course, it's still a nice read


----------



## Conker (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I herd


Fuck you.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Fuck you.



It could've been an honest typo...


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I dunno, Roose. Fuck you looks spelled pretty correctly.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Curses my this button is broken.

Also here is another poorly made pony fursuit.

Links to tinypic since it was origonally from e621


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Inciatus, if that suit had been of Derpy, you'd be laughing your mane off.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Curses my this button is broken.
> 
> Also here is another poorly made pony fursuit.



Looks like Rainbow Dash has a shark fin. I wish people wouldn't try to cosplay as horses... it never succeeds.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Looks like Rainbow Dash has a shark fin. I wish people wouldn't try to cosplay as horses... it never succeeds.


The attempts are usually entertaining though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> I dunno, Roose. Fuck you looks spelled pretty correctly.



Har-dee-har-har... I was talking about the word "herd".


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Har-dee-har-har... I was talking about the word "herd".


Yeah, we got that already.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Herd herd herd, the herd is the word!
herd herd herd, the herd is the word ! Yeah!

Well everybody's heard about the herd!
herd herd herd, the herd is the word!

Everybody's heard about the herd!
herd herd herd, the herd is the word!

Don't you know about the herd?
Well everybody's heard about the herd!

(This is what you made me do Roose. I hope you are happy)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, we got that already.



I hope so...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> I hope so...


Stop being such a neighsayer.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't mind him, Cannon. Obviously raised in a barn.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Stop being such a neighsayer.



Oh, stop being such a whinnier...




lostcat461 said:


> Don't mind him, Cannon. Obviously raised in a barn.



Better a barn than a barnacle...


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It behoofs me to say this, that was just awful


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All right, quit horsing around.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This mane not end well.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> All right, quit horsing around.



But why, its just a stable situation? Besides, I'm feeling hot to trot.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> But why, its just a stable situation? *Besides, I'm feeling hot to trot.*



Are you sure you're not suffering from hoof and mouth?


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Where did you learn medicine, the University of Mareyland?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hay, what's all this then?


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hay, these puns are having a baleful effect on the thread. I want to stirrup better conversation, but I can't think of anything else.



			
				TechnoGypsy said:
			
		

> Hay,



Buck! I blew it right out of the gate.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Trying too hard, Heimdal. You need to reeeeeeign it in. You can't get oats from an apple tree.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Buck! I blew it right out of the gate.


Sorry there, sugar cube.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh dear, I just realized that everyone I watch on fa/da/youtube are bronies.
Is it just me or are we trying to unintentionally take over the world?  If so then I'm okay with this.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Umm, yes... unintentionally. >>


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Umm, yes... unintentionally. >>


Pinkie and the brain were thinking about how to take over the world, they should have just used ponies.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You mean... Pinkie Pie and the Brain.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Buck! I blew it right out of the gate.



I don't think so... looks to me like you're just _stallion_ for time.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Colt we get a move on from these puns?

Like the fact that I recently converted a friend into a brony simply by showing him Berry's Drinking Telegram (I tip my hat to you, CF, for showing me that) And he watched the entire show in the space of two days.
Plus he was the first person ever to give me a brohoof


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ah, I still remember my first brohoof. 

And fuck your puns.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh dear, I just realized that everyone I watch on fa/da/youtube are bronies.
> Is it just me or are we trying to unintentionally take over the world?  If so then I'm okay with this.



I don't know who's going to win the nominations this year, but the 2016 election is shaping up to be a tough battle between the Celestia/Luna ticket and the Discord/Derpy ticket.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Colt we get a move on from these puns?
> Like the fact that I recently converted a friend into a brony simply by showing him Berry's Drinking Telegram (I tip my hat to you, CF, for showing me that) And he watched the entire show in the space of two days.
> Plus he was the first person ever to give me a brohoof


You know what's funny, in the latest episode berry punch's reaction to having her moving could be summarized as, "The fuck?  Am I drunk, or is my house really moving?"


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You guys punned without me? :c


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You can always start it up again, Aleu.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find it funny that ponies have basically taken over the "aww you lose" thread.


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I find it funny that ponies have basically taken over the "aww you lose" thread.


The pony virus outbreak is one of the worse viruses i have seen

We must quarintine the virus before the whole world is taken over.

V:


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*coughs pony all over veeno*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> The pony virus outbreak is one of the worse viruses i have seen
> 
> We must quarintine the virus before the whole world is taken over.
> 
> V:


<*has funny mental image of 28days later world where instead of infected it's bronys spreading it through friendship*


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> *coughs pony all over veeno*


What have you done?

You monster.

V:


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know exactly what I've done.  Just take your tylenol, flu, and bronies. Or did I just make that up....


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> <*has funny mental image of 28days later world where instead of infected it's bronys spreading it through friendship*


I was imagining the racoon city outbreak.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> I was imagining the racoon city outbreak.


"Mr. President quarantine has been breached"
"Send in the emos to negate the friendship"
"Sir our ground forces are reporting they aren't immune either and have begun singing 'Smile! Smile! Smile!' as well"
"God help us all"


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> "Mr. President quarantine has been breached"
> "Send in the emos to negate the friendship"
> "Sir our ground forces are reporting they aren't immune either and have begun singing 'Smile! Smile! Smile!' as well"
> "God help us all"


I think i love you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> I think i love you.


Are you asking me to be your special somepony? *rimshot*


----------



## veeno (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Are you asking me to be your special somepony? *rimshot*


Sure what the hell.

XD


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also, speaking of s2e5, I had always considered Rarity to be like a 40-year-old high-class fashion designer. But if her parents are in their 40s-50s in human age, then that would put her in teens or 20s. In any case, when she said that was "her" house, why was her parents there, anyway?

s2e6 - Big Lebowski reference!
s2e7 - I could have seen that ending coming a mile away. In my opinion the falcon or eagle would have been the "coolest and fastest" for RD, and not the turtle. He's not fast or really "cool".

Also, it's too bad I can't go back and see everyone else's commentary for previous episodes as they're all buried dozens of pages back.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, speaking of s2e5, I had always considered Rarity to be like a 40-year-old high-class fashion designer. But if her parents are in their 40s-50s in human age, then that would put her in teens or 20s. In any case, when she said that was "her" house, why was her parents there, anyway?
> 
> s2e6 - Big Lebowski reference!
> s2e7 - I could have seen that ending coming a mile away. In my opinion the falcon or eagle would have been the "coolest and fastest" for RD, and not the turtle. He's not fast or really "cool".
> ...


My guess is that rarity is just now getting into the fashion field and is fresh out of wherever she went to learn fashion.

Also my guess is that her parents and her sister don't live with her, it's just that they probably live so close that sweetie bell hangs out alot and when they went on vacation she had to watch her.

Yeah everybody saw the it wasn't going to be the turtle, cause then she would've learned a moral lesson.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Lets face it. Rarity is an amalgamation of the contestants on Project Runway.  (Or at least in my imagination)


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> The pony virus outbreak is one of the worse viruses i have seen
> 
> We must quarintine the virus before the whole world is taken over.
> 
> V:



It's too late.  There's no stopping the outbreak now.  It's like a cutie pox superflu.



CannonFodder said:


> <*has funny mental image of 28days later world where instead of infected it's bronys spreading it through friendship*



You can't escape.

[yt]nc0BAUYZZXA[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, how many bronies do you think there are?


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Most stations have devices that record how many people watch the show at any given point. I guess find that and multiply it by 1.3 or so.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, deviantart's pony group has 13,200 members. Where as Equestria Daily has 120 million page views since it's creation. So probably some number in between those.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Most stations have devices that record how many people watch the show at any given point. I guess find that and multiply it by 1.3 or so.


That makes sense, is there any way to check though?


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I suppose you could check wikipedia, the hub, or hasbro.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I suppose you could check wikipedia, the hub, or hasbro.


Wikipedia doesn't list it.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm sure it is out there somewhere.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I'm sure it is out there somewhere.


I have no clue where :\


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know, how many bronies do you think there are?



There are probably about as many bronies as there are fans of the show.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well we know that an Australian Facebook page has 700,000 likes so at least that many plus however many did not "like" it on Facebook. So probably worldwide at least 100000.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Well we know that an Australian Facebook page has 700,000 likes so at least that many plus however many did not "like" it on Facebook. So probably worldwide at least* 100000*.


-_-
I'm pretty sure it's more than that.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That is why at least. We know it does not exceed 8 billion humans. 1,000,000 < Bronies < 8,000,000,000


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> That is why at least. We know it does not exceed 8 billion humans. 1,000,000 < Bronies < 8,000,000,000


We know scifi has a couple hundred million with all of star trek, star wars, doctor who included.
So X00,000,000 < bronies < 100,000
We also know it's smaller than anime.
So somewhere around 100,000,000 < bronies < 100,000

And yes I did just pin anime aroud 100million, mainly cause the craze has worn off and they've seem to just plateu'd and shrunken a bit now that it's lost it's wonder.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We know scifi has a couple hundred million with all of star trek, star wars, doctor who included.
> So X00,000,000 < bronies < 100,000
> We also know it's smaller than anime.
> So somewhere around 100,000,000 < bronies < 100,000


Wait...wait...I got this. Everyone that's a brony raise your hand and/or hoof. See it's that easy....
...errr waiiiiit nevermind.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes, you have a flaw in your logic. They all have hooves of course!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Wait...wait...I got this. Everyone that's a brony raise your hand and/or hoof. See it's that easy....
> ...errr waiiiiit nevermind.


1.. 2.. 3.. 4..
*five days later*
344,366.. 344,367.. 344, 368
*five days later*
788,899.. 788,900.. 788,901..
*some time later*
1,000,333.. 1,000,334...
"Screw this I'm going home"


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We know scifi has a couple hundred million with all of star trek, star wars, doctor who included.
> So X00,000,000 < bronies < 100,000
> We also know it's smaller than anime.
> So somewhere around 100,000,000 < bronies < 100,000


It would likely be be substantially smaller than 100,000,000 since there are many anime shows for anime fans but only one show for bronies. Also the 100,000 is low since we know at least 700,000 have liked it on facebook.

So i guess we could likely narrow it to 1,000,000 < # Bronies < 10,000,000

(also your inequality symbols are backwards)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It would likely be be substantially smaller than 100,000,000 since there are many anime shows for anime fans but only one show for bronies. Also the 100,000 is low since we know at least 700,000 have liked it on facebook.
> 
> So i guess we could likely narrow it to 1,000,000 < # Bronies < 10,000,000
> 
> (also your inequality symbols are backwards)


I've been up for a bit so I didn't catch my mistake.

I'd have to argue_ more than likely_ between 4,000,000 < #bronies <10,000,000 cause of how fast we're spreading.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I've been up for a bit so I didn't catch my mistake.
> 
> I'd have to argue_ more than likely_ between 4,000,000 < #bronies <10,000,000 cause of how fast we're spreading.


A month ago I'd have called you insane, but I've just been seeing so much stuff recently that I can't help but think it's at least 2,000,0000.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> A month ago I'd have called you insane, but I've just been seeing so much stuff recently that I can't help but think it's at least 2,000,0000.


We're the only fandom that enjoys the increase in popularity and likes it when someone joins the herd.

An example of how other fandoms hate growth is that the trekkies response to the latest movie was, "oh god it's ruined, they've ruined the entire franchsie"


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hay, there's an email service that lets you have an address that ends in @anypony.com

If you feel like it, it's here: www.anypony.com


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Hay, there's an email service that lets you have an address that ends in @anypony.com
> 
> If you feel like it, it's here: www.anypony.com


How are they supposed to maintain this service without money?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Hay, there's an email service that lets you have an address that ends in @anypony.com
> 
> If you feel like it, it's here: www.anypony.com


Here, let me just give up my social status now.



CannonFodder said:


> We're the only fandom that enjoys the increase in popularity and likes it when someone joins the herd.
> 
> An example of how other fandoms hate growth is that the trekkies response to the latest movie was, "oh god it's ruined, they've ruined the entire franchsie"


"X is popular, now it sucks" is one of the shittiest statements that can ever be uttered.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Here, let me just give up my social status now.


You're a furry, you never had one.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey. I'm a furry and I have social.... oh wait, no,  never mind. Carry on.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How are they supposed to maintain this service without money?


They apparently live on donations.



> What I can offer you though:
> 
> Unlimited space for your emails!
> Priority Email Support. For resolving any issues faster.
> ...


That's what you get if you decide to


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's a idea of how many bronies there are, go to knowyourmeme and look at the top commented, top favorites, most liked for the daily sections.  For months we've taken over the daily section for all of these.

*Declares official annexation of Knowyourmeme into the herd*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here's a idea of how many bronies there are, go to knowyourmeme and look at the top commented, top favorites, most liked for the daily sections.  For months we've taken over the daily section for all of these.
> 
> *Declares official annexation of Knowyourmeme into the herd*



Here's another one. I wore this to school some time ago. The FOUR people sitting to the left of me in my first period class all "FUCK YEAH"'d together.

After that I got about 2-3 more happy comments and one party pooper.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm just going to leave this here...
[yt]DPrrVoejUkQ[/yt]

This wasn't done with Flash...it was done with Anime Studio Debut* (i.e. the cheap, under $50 version). Many minds were blown _before_ this factoid was known.

---PCJ

(*and about 7 months practice if the progression from oldest to newest animations on their page can be believed)


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I`ve just noticed something.

Everything the brony fandom is, its basically what the Sonic fandom was. People have OC's, they make fan videos of it, write fan fiction, and they ship characters together, regardless of whether or not it makes sense. Only difference is that the pony fandom is actually liked by people who aren't a part of it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I`ve just noticed something.
> 
> Everything the brony fandom is, its basically what the Sonic fandom was. People have OC's, they make fan videos of it, write fan fiction, and they ship characters together, regardless of whether or not it makes sense. Only difference is that the pony fandom is actually liked by people who aren't a part of it.


Key word, what the sonic fandom _*WAS*_.


RailRide said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> [yt]DPrrVoejUkQ[/yt]
> 
> This wasn't done with Flash...it was done with Anime Studio Debut* (i.e. the cheap, under $50 version). Many minds were blown _before_ this factoid was known.
> ...


I saw that as well, it's pretty amazing what bronies can do.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Heheh, neat video.

Two things.
1. There's a pretty good 8-bit game called Story of the Blanks. It's a little short, but quite creepy.
2. The Target store I work at just got a whole lot more MLP merchandise. And the neat thing is that you have to walk through the girl's toys aisle to get to the staff room.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]RuboJKWIe1c[/yt]  
...wow...just wow.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuboJKWIe1c[/youtube]
> ...wow...just wow.  I can't get youtube to show on the forums. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuboJKWIe1c&feature=related


Heh, I can't get video or images onto this thread either.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Heh, I can't get video or images onto this thread either.



I got it working now. 
(yt)RuboJKWIe1c(/yt)
...with [ instead of ( works with the 11 youtube code.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> [yt]RuboJKWIe1c[/yt]
> ...wow...just wow.


Dafuq am I looking at?


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So unicorns are the product of German engineering...


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> I`ve just noticed something.
> 
> Everything the brony fandom is, its basically what the Sonic fandom was. People have OC's, they make fan videos of it, write fan fiction, and they ship characters together, regardless of whether or not it makes sense. Only difference is that the pony fandom is actually liked by people who aren't a part of it.



Are we talking about somewhere between 12 and 14 years ago? When Sonic & Knuckles, for the Genesis, was still rolling, Sonic CD was all epic, and SatAM Sonic cartoon was running? I was all "WEE SONIC!" and get onto the internet into some Sonic-related Beseen chat. It was good, but it wasn't even remotely proportional to the Pony fame. That fandom was really tiny then actually. J. Axer was one of the most talented (only talented?) Sonic fan artist at the time.

Or are we talking about after that, when everything Sonic-related really started sucking? A lot of the old fans (J. Axer included) got bored and abandoned the fandom, noticing the downhill slope SEGA put Sonic stuff on. I actually have no idea how the fanbase expanded at this point.. it sure wasn't because any official Sonic releases were any good. Not notably, at least. (Sonic Adventures may have been an entertaining play, but the plot and voice acting was garbage.)

The Brony fandom can be related to the Sonic fandom (even in it's prime) only after you remove most of the talent. I say this as someone who was there, and liked Sonic. 99% of user-generated content sucked badly, and rather than exaggerating, I'm pretty sure 1% is being generous.

--
That MAD TV spoof was nice. It wasn't really very funny at all, but it was surprisingly supportive of MLP and it's fandom. I can't really say anything bad about it.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Then again Heimdal, had the technology been at the same level at the time of Sonic's hayday, it might have been able to have equivalence. I mean really, a lot of the talent is out there only because of how all encompassing technology, programming, and the internet have become since the 90s. 

Secondly... How is the Mad TV spoof supportive of the fandom? I mean... it is a children's equivalent to Robot Chicken. Reading subtext into it besides the psychotic match up of random fads and pop culture will make your head explode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Then again Heimdal, had the technology been at the same level at the time of Sonic's hayday, it might have been able to have equivalence. I mean really, a lot of the talent is out there only because of how all encompassing technology, programming, and the internet have become since the 90s.
> 
> Secondly... How is the Mad TV spoof supportive of the fandom? I mean... it is a children's equivalent to Robot Chicken. Reading subtext into it besides the psychotic match up of random fads and pop culture will make your head explode.


Not to mention how much easier it is to create fan animations and such of the show now.

Not to mention gmod makes it even easier, there's a few machinima pony directors.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't even know what those are XD And so no, I shall not mention them! But yeah, a net fad like this was only a matter of time. Just look at how "viral" idiotic things already are on youtube. You create something cute, decently written (god do is this so hard to find), and falls in current fandom circles. Blamo.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Then again Heimdal, had the technology been at the same level at the time of Sonic's hayday, it might have been able to have equivalence. I mean really, a lot of the talent is out there only because of how all encompassing technology, programming, and the internet have become since the 90s.



If the internet, and related tech, were the same as now, it probably would have been the same. That really is part of what makes it different, but it's an immensely huge difference. On the other hand, it's a senseless argument because they aren't the same in the end, and there's no way to prove that they would have been.

Not gonna lie, if the very first Sonic game was made nowadays, using modern tech, there would have never been a sequel. Sonic started sucking as soon as they removed him from speechless platforming.



> Secondly... How is the Mad TV spoof supportive of the fandom? I mean... it is a children's equivalent to Robot Chicken. Reading subtext into it besides the psychotic match up of random fads and pop culture will make your head explode.



The "GO BRONIES!" part was literal text, so no need for subtext. It didn't actually mock MLP or Bronies in the slightest (though it might have been funnier/funny if it did). It was a parody that gave a shout-out to us, didn't mock us at all, was full of ponies, and had Tara Strong (Twilight's VA) voicing... her same character. It might as well have been (and probably somewhat was) made by Bronies.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Didn't catch the go bronies first time, so I'll give ya that a little. 

The rest is just still part of the parody. Cause I mean, not mocking something isn't pro something. But regardless.  Also remember this, if the first sonic game had been made by the original developers in this day and age, it could well have been awesome. It just would never have been a "Sonic" game as we see them. Sonic would probably have been a Space Marine fighting the evil hordes of animal robot alien hybrids. (earning an 8 on IGN)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Didn't catch the go bronies first time, so I'll give ya that a little.
> 
> The rest is just still part of the parody. Cause I mean, not mocking something isn't pro something. But regardless.  Also remember this, if the first sonic game had been made by the original developers in this day and age, it could well have been awesome. It just would never have been a "Sonic" game as we see them. Sonic would probably have been a Space Marine fighting the evil hordes of animal robot alien hybrids. (earning an 8 on IGN)


Shadow the hedgehog the game had guns though.... wow giving shadow guns cause he's a  black hedgehog...  thatsracist.jpg

Sweet heavens!  WOOHOO!  The finale is confirmed to be a two parter, have a song in it & has already earlier been confirmed to have cadence in it.
I have a feeling this is going to be amazing!


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

But was shadow also a space alien marine?

Secondly, yay 2 parters. This means plot!


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Dafuq am I looking at?



....

Go Bronies?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Secondly, yay 2 parters. This means plot!


My epic sense is tingling.

Also check this out-
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/251/673/996.jpg


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am betting on a "prequel" kinda thing. (since it is supposed to involve that new winged unicorn. And the only other one mentioned in the story so far was that love poisoned one in the last ep.) Thus it will involve a dragon, and chaos, and that bizzaro destroyed castle.


----------



## veeno (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> [yt]RuboJKWIe1c[/yt]
> ...wow...just wow.


Bahahhahaa


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> I am betting on a "prequel" kinda thing. (since it is supposed to involve that new winged unicorn. And the only other one mentioned in the story so far was that love poisoned one in the last ep.) Thus it will involve a dragon, and chaos, and that bizzaro destroyed castle.


No matter what it's going to be epic.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Bahahhahaa



I literally freaked out.
Like shouting NO WAY literally.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How literate of you, Haru.


----------



## veeno (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Haru_Ray said:


> I literally freaked out.
> Like shouting NO WAY literally.


What?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just thought of another good thing about bronies, they've spawned completely new upcoming artists like johnjoseco and that.  Whereas before it was the same old same old artists doing fan art of the latest thing and if you didn't already have pageviews you were unlikely to get noticed.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well it is cause it has developed it's own fandom, groups, and the like. People haven't yet settled on "best" pony maker ever, instead it is just trying to find them. In a year or two more of it, we will wait and see.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Well it is cause it has developed it's own fandom, groups, and the like. People haven't yet settled on "best" pony maker ever, instead it is just trying to find them. In a year or two more of it, we will wait and see.


In a year or two we'll have popular brony artists instead of the same old same old.  I'd much rather have new artists that are popular than the same old already popular artists.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just thought of another good thing about bronies, they've spawned completely new upcoming artists like johnjoseco and that.  Whereas before it was the same old same old artists doing fan art of the latest thing and if you didn't already have pageviews you were unlikely to get noticed.



Same with musicians


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Same with musicians


Can't forget about you Vukasin.

Bronies are outright pwning other fandoms creativity wise and shear amount of quality work.
You know what I think, brony haters don't hate it cause it's my little pony, but because we make them look back in comparison [/half sarcasm]


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now now, Don't be a boastful Betty, CannonFodder. The other fandoms are doing their best. They just have a hard time programming, composing, and arting without hooves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know I posted this in another thread, but this is absolutely beautiful and everyone should give it a look.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know I posted this in another thread, but this is absolutely beautiful and everyone should give it a look.



DON'T LOOK AT IT! (Totally do)

That much sheer romance is rather dangerous in these days after Valentine's. You might start an avalanche with the resounding "aaaaaaaaaaaaawwww'


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know I posted this in another thread, but this is absolutely beautiful and everyone should give it a look.



I CRIE EVERTIM


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I CRIE EVERTIM


You, me and half the readers of the comic.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Are we talking about somewhere between 12 and 14 years ago? When Sonic & Knuckles, for the Genesis, was still rolling, Sonic CD was all epic, and SatAM Sonic cartoon was running? I was all "WEE SONIC!" and get onto the internet into some Sonic-related Beseen chat. It was good, but it wasn't even remotely proportional to the Pony fame. That fandom was really tiny then actually. J. Axer was one of the most talented (only talented?) Sonic fan artist at the time.
> 
> Or are we talking about after that, when everything Sonic-related really started sucking? A lot of the old fans (J. Axer included) got bored and abandoned the fandom, noticing the downhill slope SEGA put Sonic stuff on. I actually have no idea how the fanbase expanded at this point.. it sure wasn't because any official Sonic releases were any good. Not notably, at least. (Sonic Adventures may have been an entertaining play, but the plot and voice acting was garbage.)
> 
> ...



I was basically talking from my experience in that fandom. Even if Sonic does suck nowadays, that fandom did have some of what the brony fandom does.

Also, http://boards.4chan.org/mlp/
I feel like this is gonna end up like the furry board.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Also, http://boards.4chan.org/mlp/



Something tells me that this is either going to end very well or burn down horribly.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Also, http://boards.4chan.org/mlp/
> I feel like this is gonna end up like the furry board.



The great April Furs Day. What a time to 'internet' be alive.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



fiero-the-cat said:


> Also, http://boards.4chan.org/mlp/
> I feel like this is gonna end up like the furry board.



Oh god no
but yes
but no
but mainly yes. 
No actually this sounds horrible. All it'll take is one Fox 'news anchor' talking about all the porn that will arise from /mlp/ and suddenly there'll be a petition to stop the entire show due to the fanbase.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Something tells me that this is either going to end very well or burn down horribly.


I have a feeling it's going to do both at the same time.

Also nintendo is going to have a pony pokemon-
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Keldeo_(PokÃ©mon)
Hell yeah!

Also someone finally made a decent fluttershy fursuit-
http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/252219-my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Something tells me that this is either going to end very well or burn down horribly.



I'm just gonna stick with ponychan


----------



## Flippy (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Also someone finally made a decent fluttershy fursuit-
> http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/252219-my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic


Yay!


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm really looking forward to the Fighting is Magic game. Although, I think I would be mildly disappointed if there wasn't a pony that has a "haymaker" attack.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm just gonna stick with ponychan



Same.


----------



## Conker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, this thread moves fast when you poof away for a few days.

Though I'm starting to feel that the majority of posters in this thread are getting more...hyperbolized in their love for a young girls cartoon. Some of these posts are just annoying to read now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Man, this thread moves fast when you poof away for a few days.
> 
> Though I'm starting to feel that the majority of posters in this thread are getting more...hyperbolized in their love for a young girls cartoon. Some of these posts are just annoying to read now.


Actually I'm just trying to keep the thread going.  Normally in between episodes the thread comes to a stand still and then a ton of poster post on saturdays, I'm just trying to keep the discussion going.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				CannonFodder;2852530Also someone finally made a decent fluttershy fursuit-
[URL said:
			
		

> http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/252219-my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic[/URL]



It's so fluffy!


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't worry Cannon, the thread won't get buried before tomorrow. We can come up with something to discuss. Like the weather, or the fact that Fancy Pants is obviously Iron Man.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just now realized that Rarity has a horn shaped like a freshly-rolled joint.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I just now realized that Rarity has a horn shaped like a freshly-rolled joint.


I just now realized that 9 months ago from pound cake's and pumpkin cake's birth was when celestia visited.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just now realized that 9 months ago from pound cake's and pumpkin cake's birth was when celestia visited.



*Brodyquest theme plays*
*Then comes this*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tqpLmWQtM&feature=channel


----------



## xcliber (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well people, you wanted Pinkie Pie songs, you got em! And one strangely fitting for Presidents Day.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So many smiles...
I think I need some insulin.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> So many smiles...
> I think I need some insulin.


Someone is going to get cuteness diabetus from this episode.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, that guy's an ass

:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey let's play the, "how many times did pinkie break the fourth wall" game.
So far I'm up to four.
Make that fi-
six.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xcliber said:


> Well people, you wanted Pinkie Pie songs, you got em! And one strangely fitting for Presidents Day.



I've been waiting for this song for a while. Now i get get a good quality download of it rather than the leaked one.

This one was my favourite episode so far.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I'm becoming slowly fascinated with the show.

WHY, GOD, WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO ME?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I think I'm becoming slowly fascinated with the show.
> 
> WHY, GOD, WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO ME?!


Think of it like the zombie apopcalypse, the only way you could have stopped it was to destroy it during the initial outbreak and once that's past you can only survive for so long without succumbing.

Also found the funny image from earlier, icanhazcheezburger removed it, but it was too late.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The peculiarity of cattle in MLP deepens to the strange:
http://i.imgur.com/h3d1f.png


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The peculiarity of cattle in MLP deepens to the strange:
> http://i.imgur.com/h3d1f.png


I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that, that scene was pretty.... odd to say the least.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also found the funny image from earlier, icanhazcheezburger removed it, but it was too late.



Haha, did something like this actually happen, or is it just a hypothetical?

EDIT: Apparently, she didn't know what Rule 34 was... but then what?

EDITEDIT: HAHAHAHAHA! I wonder if it was intentionally ironic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Haha, did something like this actually happen, or is it just a hypothetical?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently, she didn't know what Rule 34 was... but then what?


This happened


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This happened



And apparently she also posted some suggestive-looking Twilight fanart. Was it real though? It couldn't be more intentionally ironical and trollish a move if it wanted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And apparently she also posted some suggestive-looking Twilight fanart. Was it real though? It couldn't be anymore intentionally ironical and trollish if it wanted.


She really did do it, she was just trolling bronies actually.
It was pretty funny too, because after the initial incident she posted things like, "check this sexy pic out of me without a top on" and it was actually ben10 in swimtrunks and she voiced ben10 and other things like it.

*holds up scorecard*
10/10
Good lead up pretending not to know what rule34 is, hilarious satire parodying twilight's letters to princess celestia and finishing up with some pretty damn funny jokes about it.


----------



## Rika Creature (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

At first I was kinda worried when I saw that whole thing... And then I remembered she did voice work for Drawn Together.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> She really did do it, she was just trolling bronies actually.
> It was pretty funny too, because after the initial incident she posted things like, "check this sexy pic out of me without a top on" and it was actually ben10 in swimtrunks and she voiced ben10.
> 
> *holds up scorecard*
> ...



AWESOME.

So she's not only an excellent voice actress, she knows how to have a good laugh too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rika_Kitty said:


> At first I was kinda worried when I saw that whole thing... And then I remembered she did voice work for Drawn Together.


If she didn't already know what rule34 was after voice acting for Drawn Together than she probably just has a house that's a rock and lives under it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If she didn't already know what rule34 was after voice acting for Drawn Together than she probably just has a house that's a rock and lives under it.



Curiously, she voiced the religiously bigotted "Disney Princess".


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Curiously, she voiced the religiously bigotted "Disney Princess".


I haven't seen that show in years, which character is that?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I haven't seen that show in years, which character is that?



Princess Clara, also blissfully unaware of how babies are actually made and how sex works. 
Even then, I think it's just a case of not knowing the term, and _Drawn Together _is just to disgusting to even think the "cartoon porn" was meant to be arousing in any way (rather intentionally gross to call attention to itself, because it's otherwise an extremely poor and boring show from what I've seen).


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My little Homey, my little Homey,
I used to wonder what a Glock could be.
Until you all decided to shoot me.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sooooo felt MLP art is canon now, right? Expect more of it.
Also I was amused that "serious business" was discussed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey I got a fun game we can play while waiting for our next high episode.
Since the current opening song is shit, if given a sack of gold bricks to create a opening and song that nobody would ever forget, what would you make it be?

I'd down a bottle of whiskey and have the opening as a compilation of action & slap stick humor scenes from the show, beginning with RD going super sonic and a song with more puns than the horatio meme.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the opening should be a hardstyle trance song.
Get everyone all hyped and whatnot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Haru_Ray said:


> I think the opening should be a hardstyle trance song.
> Get everyone all hyped and whatnot.


There's too much electronic music in the world.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey I got a fun game we can play while waiting for our next high episode.
> Since the current opening song is shit, if given a sack of gold bricks to create a opening and song that nobody would ever forget, what would you make it be?
> 
> I'd down a bottle of whiskey and have the opening as a compilation of action & slap stick humor scenes from the show, beginning with RD going super sonic and a song with more puns than the horatio meme.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dchiYx5Hzo

Do I win yet?


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So far there's:
My Little Pony
My Little Brony
My Little Homey
My Little Shoshone
My Little Spumoni
My Little Antigone
And of course My Little Zamboni.

I CAN'T WAIT TO WATCH THEM ALL.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> So far there's:
> My Little Pony
> My Little Brony
> My Little Homey
> ...


Welcome to the herd.

*edit*
Ah crap, two weeks until we get to see twilight have another mental breakdown.  I know they are trying to stagger the episodes, but I need my pony fix.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have the biggest thing for Big Mac. He is such a big dumb lunk - just my type. What am I saying? HE'S A CARTOON HORSE WITH NO JUNK. But when he says "Eyup" it just TWANGS parts of me. This is fucked UP. 

Just watched Lesson Zero. My mouth was literally hanging open for most of the time I was watching it. How? How is this possible? How can a GIRL'S CARTOON appeal to me? I never watched any of those Barbie movies where the cover looks like she had a glitter orgasm over everything, but this cartoon is just...it's so understandable on a basic level. And it doesn't really manage to be overly cheesy in most episodes. 

*BRAIN EXPLODES*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I have the biggest thing for Big Mac. He is such a big dumb lunk - just my type. What am I saying? HE'S A CARTOON HORSE WITH NO JUNK. But when he says "Eyup" it just TWANGS parts of me. This is fucked UP.
> 
> Just watched Lesson Zero. My mouth was literally hanging open for most of the time I was watching it. How? How is this possible? How can a GIRL'S CARTOON appeal to me? I never watched any of those Barbie movies where the cover looks like she had a glitter orgasm over everything, but this cartoon is just...it's so understandable on a basic level. And it doesn't really manage to be overly cheesy in most episodes.
> 
> *BRAIN EXPLODES*


I think someone has a thing for southern accents.

But yeah it's far too late for you to escape, so just embrace the inner brony.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think someone has a thing for southern accents.
> 
> But yeah it's far too late for you to escape, so just embrace the inner brony.



It's too late, indeed.

I've already started creating *swallows* fan characters...

Blue Streak and Escher. 





*puts face in hands* I feel...so wrong...so dirty...WHY...why did this have to happen...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> It's too late, indeed.
> I've already started creating *swallows* fan characters...
> Blue Streak and Escher.
> *puts face in hands* I feel...so wrong...so dirty...WHY...why did this have to happen...


There's no reason to feel dirty, you survived longer than I did.  I lasted 30 seconds until succumbing to the brony.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> So many smiles...
> I think I need some insulin.









Sawwy Pinkie is sawwy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody else notice Derpy in the episode?

Rose is now canon, it was inevitable though.

Anybody else notice the odd sunbathing pony... For some odd reason I'm thinking it's one of the staff's OC... I honestly don't know why, but it's giving me the vibe of, "We need a background pony to fill a whole two seconds?  I know!  I'll put my original character in the show!"


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Things about the show I dislike:
Zecora talking in bad rhymes.
Twilight Sparkle having the personality of a rock sometimes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Things about the show I dislike:
> Zecora talking in rhymes.
> Twilight Sparkle having the personality of a rock sometimes.


There was actually one episode where she didn't talk in rhymes.  I actually had to go back and relisten to her just to make sure that I was hearing correct.

Don't worry, twilight makes up for it by having a mental breakdown and the next episode is going to be another breakdown as well.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



> Just watched Lesson Zero. My mouth was literally hanging open for most  of the time I was watching it. How? How is this possible? How can a  GIRL'S CARTOON appeal to me? I never watched any of those Barbie movies  where the cover looks like she had a glitter orgasm over everything, but  this cartoon is just...it's so understandable on a basic level. And it  doesn't really manage to be overly cheesy in most episodes.



Its possible because well. Ponies.

I haven't even seen Lesson Zero yet and Insane Twilight is the most amusing thing I've seen thus far.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else notice Derpy in the episode?


Wasn't she in the snow globe when they were unpacking?


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I was looking back over s2e15's song and dance, thinking there was something absolutely bizarre about the way the community ponies dance. 

Seems a lot like Steamboat Willy.

 Also, s2e18 literally fired Pinkie right up to the top of my pony list. The animation, the song, fuck, she was cute as hell ;~;


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Wasn't she in the snow globe when they were unpacking?


Yep. That was her



SIX said:


> fired Pinkie right up to the top of my pony list


This pleases me


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy's just a bad luck pony.

Poor Derpy.

Pinkie kind of redeemed herself in my eyes when she babysat the Cake twins. Made her a lot easier to relate to her after that episode, when normally she gets on my nerves something awful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[YT]BqkHPtUFTBk[/YT]
I really hate dubstep, but the opening clip makes it definitely worth a watch.  At least the first 15 seconds.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder if Derpy becomes a mom, will her kids be called Hurr and Durr?


----------



## veeno (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really need to catch up with my episodes.I have not watched this show in like a month.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I wonder if Derpy becomes a mom, will her kids be called Hurr and Durr?


Dinky and Sparkler.  I think that's why her fans are so emotionally invested in her, cause the animators gave her a lazy eye, but we gave her a family and a husband and a backstory.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Dinky and Sparkler.  I think that's why her fans are so emotionally invested in her, cause the animators gave her a lazy eye, *but we gave her a family and a husband and a backstory*.



That's the fun part, whether the character is fan-based or original.  You get to flesh them out, make them live, even though they don't exist in any place other than your imagination.  Or... heh... on a TV show.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this just in, if yall didn't already know, moot got rid of all the pony threads on /co/ and /b/

his reason?

there is a new board named /mlp/ to post ponies in


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> this just in, if yall didn't already know, moot got rid of all the pony threads on /co/ and /b/
> 
> his reason?
> 
> there is a new board named /mlp/ to post ponies in


We know already that, if I had to take a guess of the real reason why he made a new board it would be this-
Nsfw for violence


Roose Hurro said:


> That's the fun part, whether the character is fan-based or original.  You get to flesh them out, make them live, even though they don't exist in any place other than your imagination.  Or... heh... on a TV show.


Not to mention the brony fandom is fairly creative actually in comparison to other fandoms.


----------



## Conker (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I quite liked the new episode. Man, Pinkie Pie is just a crazy character with some really deep issues. I don't think I'd want to live in Ponyville if she acts like that on a regular basis. She's just exhausting. Hilarious this time around though, but damn. Lots of laughs today.

I really liked the song. On the reverse, the ending felt really rushed. 



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Princess Clara, also blissfully unaware of how babies are actually made and how sex works.
> Even then, I think it's just a case of not knowing the term, and _Drawn Together _is just to disgusting to even think the "cartoon porn" was meant to be arousing in any way (rather intentionally gross to call attention to itself, because it's otherwise an extremely poor and boring show from what I've seen).


_Drawn Together_ is one of my favorite cartoons.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Not to mention the brony fandom is fairly creative actually in comparison to other fandoms.



From the links I've followed in this thread, I'd have to say yes, though I also have to admit I'm not involved in fandoms.  I just like certain things, animation/anime being one.  So I've watched quite a few cartoons/cartoon series, and MLP:FiM is good.  Maybe even excellent.  And certainly fun to watch.  Which is the whole point of entertainment, right?




Conker said:


> I quite liked the new episode. Man, Pinkie Pie is just a crazy character with some really deep issues. I don't think I'd want to live in Ponyville if she acts like that on a regular basis. She's just exhausting. Hilarious this time around though, but damn. Lots of laughs today.
> 
> I really liked the song. *On the reverse, the ending felt really rushed.*



Yeah, it did... but then, Doodle's "lost love" was right there in Ponyville, and so, when Pinkie Pie figured it out, she didn't have to go far.  In fact, the very fact it happened so fast kinda fits.  Shock value, if you wish.  After all, PP _is_ PP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just had a idea, before I'm off to bed, why not make a general rule of being a brony to get atleast one person a week to try and watch the show.
I know the fandom is already growing rappidly, but if everyone got atleast one person to try it every week then we may very well take over the world. NARF!


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is there some kind of a pony-maker template? Any links to anything like that?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Is there some kind of a pony-maker template? Any links to anything like that?


Yarr
http://generalzoi.deviantart.com/art/Pony-Creator-Full-Version-254295904


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't break Pinkie Promises, kids.

Unless you wish to suffer a swift and painful death. 

God, seeing Pinkie that angry was just...fucking scary. 

*hides under bed*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And hasbro wonders why people think they're lesbians
It's from a German magazine by hasbro.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ I like how Fluttershy kicked Dash out of the other bed and is now magically sandwiched between Twilight and AJ.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And hasbro wonders why people think they're lesbians
> It's from a German magazine by hasbro.



Hnnnnng inducing indeed.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://imgur.com/yIP05

My reaction during and after the smile song. I listened to it to end my shift today. Also, every time I heard Cranky Doodle Donkey I thought about Rhinox. True fax.


----------



## Conker (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just had a idea, before I'm off to bed, why not make a general rule of being a brony to get atleast one person a week to try and watch the show.
> I know the fandom is already growing rappidly, but if everyone got atleast one person to try it every week then we may very well take over the world. NARF!


That's a terrible idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> http://imgur.com/yIP05
> 
> My reaction during and after the smile song. I listened to it to end my shift today. Also, every time I heard Cranky Doodle Donkey I thought about Rhinox. True fax.


I think everyone was smiling when the song began.

Also-
http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...hip-is-magic-brony-pretty-much-sums-it-up.png


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't remember if I posted these or not. Fluttershy dragon mod for Skyrim:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCP9Jn2Q0cQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8IKykVvNUs&feature=related

I could never kill another dragon again....

And you can make horses into Rainbow Dash:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcCetcbp5oM&feature=related


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Remember the brony bundle and stuff?
There's a new one-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/seeds-of-kindness-gearing-up-help-out.html#comment-form
It's still a few weeks until the charity to fund a clinic in uganda starts up though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> _Drawn Together_ is one of my favorite cartoons.


YES!

You are the second person this week to say that. I feel so loved.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[video=youtube;fTXl_gInSAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fTXl_gInSAM[/video]
I gave up after 6 minutes.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



The_Mask said:


> [video=youtube;fTXl_gInSAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fTXl_gInSAM[/video]
> I gave up after 6 minutes.



After 1:30 I started playing guitar along with it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> After 1:30 I started playing guitar along with it.



It's like a metronome...


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> It's like a metronome...



Pretty much


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Mare-do-well episode:
I'm wondering why all these calamities are happening all at once during this episode. Is trollesta causing chaos to have some fun or something?

How do they know the mare-do-well is female?

Also, pretty predictable ending.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> How do they know the mare-do-well is female?



Probably something along the lines of them being an in a female-dominant society.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> How do they know the mare-do-well is female?



The size of the body and the structure of the face.

I dunno. We're not supposed to think about that kinda stuff :V


----------



## Flippy (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The size of the body and the structure of the face.
> 
> I dunno. We're not supposed to think about that kinda stuff :V


Most stallions in the show have larger muzzles I've noticed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody else find it odd how their leg's joints work?
They move like a horse's legs, but at the same time can work like a person's arm.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else find it odd how their leg's joints work?
> They move like a horse's legs, but at the same time can work like a person's arm.


That's because they are tentacles.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



The_Mask said:


> That's because they are tentacles.



As long as they arent genticles.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> As long as they arent genticles.


Is that what I think it is??


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It is exactly what you think it is.

Now you know the scary truth behind hoof bumps.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> It is exactly what you think it is.
> 
> Now you know the scary truth behind hoof bumps.


......And now we know how their society continues with a majority of females.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone needs too teach them about safe sex, then. No glove, no love.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, how come pinkie can summon a parade out of nowhere and all of a sudden everyone begins singing in harmony?...
If mlp was real Pinkie could create world peace with just a song.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know, how come pinkie can summon a parade out of nowhere and all of a sudden everyone begins singing in harmony?...
> If mlp was real Pinkie could create world peace with just a song.



There's probably a few ponies somewhere in Equestria who have a cutie mark for strife. Also, Pinkie Pie's songs don't tend to result in peace.

I loved the new Pinkie Pie episode last saturday. Wasn't my favourite overall, but it was so... cheerful. It's impossible to not love it. The whole point of the episode, and the song, was achieved completely and genuinely. It's a morale boost for my whole week.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> There's probably a few ponies somewhere in Equestria who have a cutie mark for strife.


My cutie mark would be a diagram of the schrodiner's cat experiment.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_vhGGy3i6aA
^This video would've been helpful about a hour ago when I was drawing, in only five minutes I learned so much about how to draw ponies.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_vhGGy3i6aA
> ^This video would've been helpful about a hour ago when I was drawing, in only five minutes I learned so much about how to draw ponies.



I was just about to post that.

I learned a bit about animation today.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I was just about to post that.
> 
> *I learned a bit about animation today.*



And you also learned the "secret" to MLP:FiM...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wait I just realized something, how can rainbowdash have any furniture or anything when she lives in a cloud?

Is the reason why we haven't seen tank because he immediately fell through the cloud?


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait I just realized something, how can rainbowdash have any furniture or anything when she lives in a cloud?
> 
> Is the reason why we haven't seen tank because he immediately fell through the cloud?



Well, he does have the little propeller unit thingy so he can keep up with her, so I don't see why he would fall through. 

Anyway, I'm sure the clouds can be reshaped to form furniture as well as clouds and Pegasus tampons.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And because I just watched that episode...

Is Spike essentially immortal?


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder how the unicorns got Spike's egg anyway. Did somepony take it from his mother or did they just go "LOL, HARRY POTTER TIME" and wave their horns around to summon it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I wonder how the unicorns got Spike's egg anyway. Did somepony take it from his mother or did they just go "LOL, HARRY POTTER TIME" and wave their horns around to summon it?


Faust actually said all her students get a dragon egg.  If I had to take a guess it's to teach morals and that to dragons so as a means to control them from growing up to attack everyone.  We'll probably learn more in episode 21 anyhow.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh Pinkie, you need some Ritalin or some shit.

Your oblivious optimism is...really starting to get old. Seriously. Start drinking hard liquor or smoke crack or something, anything to take the edge off your insane, bouncing off the walls enthusiasm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Oh Pinkie, you need some Ritalin or some shit.
> 
> Your oblivious optimism is...really starting to get old. Seriously. Start drinking hard liquor or smoke crack or something, anything to take the edge off your insane, bouncing off the walls enthusiasm.


Oh you'd dislike me in real life then, I have as much energy as pinkie.
Just one redbull and I turn into the micromachine guy-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2egGfd5j_k


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> *Oh Pinkie, you need some Ritalin or some shit.*
> 
> Your oblivious optimism is...really starting to get old. Seriously. Start drinking hard liquor or smoke crack or something, anything to take the edge off your insane, bouncing off the walls enthusiasm.



Interesting note: ADD meds are often stimulants. Like caffeine or cocaine. I guess if you do something fast enough, you don't have time to get distracted. They can also cause... wait for it... mood swings. So not a brilliant plan. 

Drunk Pinkie Pie would be fun though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Interesting note: ADD meds are often stimulants. Like caffeine or cocaine. I guess if you do something fast enough, you don't have time to get distracted. They can also cause... wait for it... mood swings. So not a brilliant plan.
> 
> Drunk Pinkie Pie would be fun though.


Drunk Pinkie Pie would probably be sick.
Twilight would probably be out pretty damn fast if she got drunk.
Fluttershy would probably be stop being shy.
Rarity would be drinking wine and stop drinking after getting a buzz.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Drunk Pinkie: Hey Fluttershy, wanna *hic* make out?
Drunk Fluttershy: No, not really.
Drunk Pinkie: Aw, c'mon, pal, it'll be *hic* funnnnnnn...
Drunk Fluttershy: Try Rainbow Dash, she's always up for a challenge.
Drunk Dash: WHAT'S THAT?! WHO SAID THAT?! I'LL BEAT YOU WITH ALL MY LEGS TIED BEHIND MY BACK! BLINDFOLDED, YA HEAR ME?!

Dash is totally the angry drunk of the group.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Drunk Pinkie: Hey Fluttershy, wanna *hic* make out?
> Drunk Fluttershy: No, not really.
> Drunk Pinkie: Aw, c'mon, pal, it'll be *hic* funnnnnnn...
> Drunk Fluttershy: Try Rainbow Dash, she's always up for a challenge.
> ...


I was thinking AJ would be the angry drunk, or they'd all be doodling on passed out twilight's face with a sharpie.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Drunk Pinkie: Hey Fluttershy, wanna *hic* make out?
> Drunk Fluttershy: No, not really.
> Drunk Pinkie: Aw, c'mon, pal, it'll be *hic* funnnnnnn...
> Drunk Fluttershy: Try Rainbow Dash, she's always up for a challenge.
> ...



No. Applejack is totally the drunken brawler. Rainbow Dash would be the one doing insane drinking games/stunts. 




CannonFodder said:


> Fluttershy would probably be stop being shy.



Eeeeyup.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Eeeeyup.


Gah! I was so looking for that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Equestria doesn't have things like electricity or the internet, do they? No cars, either. 

So I guess pictures of passed-out Twilight getting teabagged isn't a possibility.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Equestria doesn't have things like electricity or the internet, do they? No cars, either.
> 
> So I guess pictures of passed-out Twilight getting teabagged isn't a possibility.



...

The fact that you even thought of that makes you sound disappointed.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> The fact that you even thought of that makes you sound disappointed.



No, it's just that I can imagine the look on Twilight's face if she checked her Facebook the next morning and found out what everyone was looking at.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have to admit, Twilight is the one that something like that would happen to. 

"Twilight! Come party with us!" 
"But I need to study..." 
"You always say that! Just this once! C'mon!" 
"Okay..."


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think Rarity would become the maudlin drunk that cries about stuff.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I think Rarity would become the maudlin drunk that cries about stuff.



Like this, only on a sidewalk at 3am.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder what drunk Spike would be like.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I wonder what drunk Spike would be like.



He'd encourage Rainbow Dash as she chugged beer between bong hits, then go steal all the shot glasses.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> He'd encourage Rainbow Dash as she chugged beer between bong hits, then go steal all the shot glasses.



And would probably eat them.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Important question is: Which drunk pony are _you? _:v Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## veeno (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Eeeeyup.



That is me in a nutshell basically.

HA


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd say Twilight would get drunk only as an experiment into social drinking, since she might read somewhere that friends go out together.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> I'd say Twilight would get drunk only as an experiment into social drinking, since she might read somewhere that friends go out together.



She might be nerdy enough to have calculated her alcohol tolerance. Other than that... c'mon. Have you seen how stressed she gets? 

Totally going to overdo it the first time... assuming she isn't already secretly an alcoholic.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

After watching a few brony creations I got interested again (seriously, this fandom is damn peculiar):

12. _Family Appreciation Day_: and I was reminded why this show is actually more level-headed and better executed than the average statean cartoon. Surprisingly pretty good! I've had similar experiences, actually; old relatives that you merely appreciate until you learn their past and background, and just how much they gave and have to tell. Better yet, Granny Smith is senile, but the episode does a good job in showing she actually still has a clear idea of what she's doing most of the time, even she ends looking wacky in the process, it actually succeds at making her more than a caricature, and for this I praise the show. Also, those Zap apples have got to be one among my favorite of the show's creations now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> After watching a few brony  creations I got interested again (seriously, this fandom is damn  peculiar):


You can never leave the herd and besides would you even want to?


Unsilenced said:


> She might be nerdy enough to have calculated her alcohol tolerance. Other than that... c'mon. Have you seen how stressed she gets?
> 
> Totally going to overdo it the first time... assuming she isn't already secretly an alcoholic.


If she never had alcohol before she probably would chug it down her first time and then pass out pretty fast and then probably develop a addiction.


Unsilenced said:


> Important question is: Which drunk pony are _you? _:v Twilight Sparkle.


I'm not a exciting drunk. It takes for me to be bombed out of my mind first before I begin stumbling or anything and trust me I have a high tolerance so you won't see me doing anything stupid.
Me buzzed equates to me slowly drinking it down and you can't tell I've been drinking.
Drunk = you still can't tell
Extremely drunk = you can begin to see from slurring, but other than that you still can't tell.
Completely and totally wasted = "guys I've had enough for tonight"


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

@CannonFodder: Indeed, it's impossible to do when it's actually justified.

Also: at the beginning of 13:
"Haha, ambigously adult joke about pony genetics is ambigous and funny".
"Diapers with your MOUTH?!".
"Haha, I love how Dash and Rarity's reasons were the most selfish ones".


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> "Diapers with your MOUTH?!".


It sucks to not be a unicorn.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It sucks to not be a unicorn.



You bet it does.

13. _Baby Cakes_: my suspension of disbilief started to be challenged when the baby uncorn used all sorts of magic. Saying "she's a prodigy" is no excuse. Still, I rather liked it; if there's one thing this season has done well, it's highlighting how the girls aren't ever-reliable trouble solvers and how they actually have a more negative and insecure side to them (Twilight is OCD, Pinkie is probably dependent and too happy-go-lucky for her own good, Rarity's actually kind of a bitch and Dash is too proud, even Spike has his actually dangerous greed) , which is better than outright mental breakdowns (because who doesn't have them from time to time). I also liked the episode's use of old-fashioned cartoon slapstick and its mild subversions on the same matter.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Y
> I'm not a exciting drunk. It takes for me to be bombed out of my mind first before I begin stumbling or anything and trust me I have a high tolerance so you won't see me doing anything stupid.
> Me buzzed equates to me slowly drinking it down and you can't tell I've been drinking.
> Drunk = you still can't tell
> ...



A high tolerance is no excuse not to exceed it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

14. _The last roundup_: a drop, but I dislike episodes that make a big fuss out of non-misteries as a general rule. Applejack's excuse is believeable and understandable... it's just that... the setup was just too much (although it actually was a lot of fun)... what am I saying? It's perfectly good plot, but at the end of the day, I think Applejack is just doomed to being the least interesting pony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You bet it does.
> 
> 13. _Baby Cakes_: my suspension of disbilief started to be challenged when the baby uncorn used all sorts of magic. Saying "she's a prodigy" is no excuse. Still, I rather liked it; if there's one thing this season has done well, it's highlighting how the girls aren't ever-reliable trouble solvers and how they actually have a more negative and insecure side to them (Twilight is OCD, Pinkie is probably dependent and too happy-go-lucky for her own good, Rarity's actually kind of a bitch and Dash is too proud, even Spike has his actually dangerous greed) , which is better than outright mental breakdowns (because who doesn't have them from time to time). I also liked the episode's use of old-fashioned cartoon slapstick and its mild subversions on the same matter.


I just had a thought, given pumpkin cake's ability is it possible that unicorns start out with tons of magic and as time goes on it becomes specific and limited towards their cutie marks.  Twilight said that unicorns normally have only a little magic towards their specific talent.

That would also explain alicorns, a genetic mutation allowing unicorns to prevent the loss of magical abilities.  Given the pegasus can fly without it making much sense physics wise, pegasus magic is probably to help them fly.  Also it was mentioned only earth ponies can grow food.  So alicorns might be a mutation that prevents their magic from becoming specifically geared towards their talent and the wings might be a side-effect.

It'd also explain twilight's abilities.  She can use the elements of harmony, has a wide range of magic & has extremely powerful magic.  Twilight might carry the gene, just not exhibit the physical symptoms.  It'd also explain why she is celestia's prized pupil, celestia may realize there's a chance of twilight carrying it.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> "Haha, I love how Dash and Rarity's reasons were the most selfish ones".



Rarity didn't even have a reason. She just kinda went "No, fuck you" and shut the door xD


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Rarity didn't even have a reason. She just kinda went "No, fuck you" and shut the door xD



No shame in saying no.

Especially when it comes to two very active baby ponies.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Rarity didn't even have a reason. She just kinda went "No, fuck you" and shut the door xD



That's part of the point. Her reason was practically "Haha no, I do not want to".

Edit: If I ever made a blog, I'd write at least an a post on Rarity's character and how she's the best in the series in my opinion.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Poniator's stuff isn't funny. :/


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Poniator's stuff isn't funny. :/



Princess Molestia says Hi.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh you'd dislike me in real life then, I have as much energy as pinkie.
> Just one redbull and I turn into the micromachine guy-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2egGfd5j_k



I collected the shit outta micro machines. I even had this carrier! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzbUPfoveok&feature=related


I even had that ladder truck!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Machines


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Poniator's stuff isn't funny. :/



Some of his stuff is, some isn't. It's still entertaining though and I enjoy his animations.

I don't mind giving up a minute or two of my time to watch something that he worked hard on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Some of his stuff is, some isn't. It's still entertaining though and I enjoy his animations.
> 
> I don't mind giving up a minute or two of my time to watch something that he worked hard on.


He really does work hard on that, considering how fast he makes them.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*






Smile


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

15. _Super Speedy Cider 6000_: dad says cider is pretty similar to champaigne, so I think that explains why they got away with it. Nice subversion of the "moral" of the day, and the musical number was pretty catchy, the only one so far that actually had me tapping along. The ending felt disappointingly rushed, but they'd have won in any case. Good, but not special.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 15. _Super Speedy Cider 6000_: dad says cider is pretty similar to champaigne, so I think that explains why they got away with it. Nice subversion of the "moral" of the day, and the musical number was pretty catchy, the only one so far that actually had me tapping along. The ending felt disappointingly rushed, but they'd have won in any case. Good, but not special.


I don't think it was rushed cause you could see the flim flam brothers turning off the quality control part of the machine and there was only one way that was going to go down.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't think it was rushed cause you could see the flim flam brothers turning off the quality control part of the machine and there was only one way that was going to go down.



Yeah, I know, which is why I said "felt". You know, they could've been dispatched in a funnier or less quick way. It's pretty clear they're not honest businessmen, but... that deserved a two parter, perhaps because I actually got to liking the brothers. You've got to admit it, they're exemplary capitalists: family business, excelent marketing, destroying the competence, and sacrificing the quality and still expecting to get something out of it. I generally feel disappointed when an antagonist I like is disposed of quickly and predictable and obvious ways. Say, it'd have been nicer if they hadn't actually bothered to show rhe result of the brother's rush right away and instead kept them calmly vacuuming trees.

16._ Read it and weep it_: favorite parts in this episode:
-The insane pony who barked.
-RD swallowing her pride yet again.
-RD: "Who is this dude?!". Seriously, I thought that too.

That said, I'd have loved if Dare-Do's adventures had been played in a more straight forward over-the-top way, but then Twilight wouldn't have recommended the book in the first place. They're popcorn literature, so at least some more humor would've been quite appreciated. Otherwise, rather bland episode with a bit of wasted potential.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Yeah, I know, which is why I said "felt". You know, they could've been dispatched in a funnier or less quick way. It's pretty clear they're not honest businessmen, but... that deserved a two parter, perhaps because I actually got to liking the brothers. You've got to admit it, they're exemplary capitalists: family business, excelent marketing, destroying the competence, and sacrificing the quality and still expecting to get something out of it. I generally feel disappointed when an antagonist I like is disposed of quickly and predictable and obvious ways. Say, it'd have been nicer if they hadn't actually bothered to show rhe result of the brother's rush right away and instead kept them calmly vacuuming trees.
> 
> 16._ Read it and weep it_: favorite parts in this episode:
> -The insane pony who barked.
> ...


I'm actually starting to feel sorry for rainbow dash cause the majority of the episodes about her end with her ego being crushed again, even when she isn't being boastful or such.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm actually starting to feel sorry for rainbow dash cause the majority of the episodes about her end with her ego being crushed again, even when she isn't being boastful or such.



Haha, and Rarity and Pinkie get away with their antics instead.

On the other hand, the last two episodes so far are right there in the "pretty good" ally:

17. _Hearts and Hooves Day_: Absolutely hiarious. One of the things I like about the show is its execution: old tired plots given life by fun characters, good humour and ocassionally clever writing and this episode delivered that in spades. The comedy was over-the-top, the poison's effects on Big Mac and Cheerilee were sickening in the best way possible (meaning that you actually laugh at how sickening they are), the CMC being shippers on crack and paying for it until the very end, even the dialogue was good*. Probably one the series's best comical episodes, and that's how every Valentine's Day-themed episode should be.

*"My brother's acting like an A-grade goofball!".


18. A friend in deed: the second season has been rife with new directorial techniques and perspectives for the show: other angles, more locations, a clearer understanding (if not utterly bizarre at times) of how the ponies' world woks, other expressions and now, fun with structure* and more metahumour from the series's most meta character. It was a sweet episode, and the bits of continuity from the rest of the season were a nice touch, as was seeing the other issues that stem from Pinkie's happy-go-lucky self while also giving her the benefit of the doubt. Nice, pretty damn nice.

*Though a little akwardly introduced, the bits with the "yarn" and the map were great.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Haha, and Rarity and Pinkie get away with their antics instead.
> 
> On the other hand, the last two episodes so far are right there in the "pretty good" ally:
> 
> ...


Did you notice how much better the animation is with season 2 compared to season 1 as well?

Smile made it apparent how much higher the quality of animation is.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Horrible thought: Pinkie Pie + leather goods = Kinky Pie

*mymindissofulloffuck.jpg*


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Princess Molestia says Hi.



Sounds like fun. :3



Vukasin said:


> Some of his stuff is, some isn't. It's still entertaining though and I enjoy his animations.
> 
> I don't mind giving up a minute or two of my time to watch something that he worked hard on.



I do. It's not the length that bothers me, it's that they're consistently bad. I wish he'd take more time to come with real jokes.


----------



## Polarthief (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Xenke said:


> This seems to be the key question for every thread spawned with this topic.
> 
> 9/10, the answer is no.



After this being the third time that "Bronies" had come up in one day, I decided to give it a try.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6gAMXULZyw <=== Provided this is the first episode, I can say, WITHOUT A DOUBT, that I am NOT a brony.

The only part that was mildly humorous was Fluttershy. She got a few chuckles out of me. Other than that, it was a waste of 22 minutes of my life :|

Unless it gets better than that, which I'm doubting it does (since the Pilot episode of a series is usually the best / a pre-telling of what the show actually will be)... yeah... No thanks.

TBH I probably would have liked it a lot more if 95% of the episode wasn't predictable. I pretty much knew every single thing that was going to happen before it happened (Except for Fluttershy).

So yeah, enjoy your pony stuff guys, it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Polarthief said:


> After this being the third time that "Bronies" had come up in one day, I decided to give it a try.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6gAMXULZyw <=== Provided this is the first episode, I can say, WITHOUT A DOUBT, that I am NOT a brony.
> 
> ...



Obligatory reply: "That's the usual answer after the first two episodes". 
Here, we have a "challenge of five", meaning that if you don't like anything that comes after episode 5, then you definitely aren't a brony. To each their own, though.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Obligatory reply: "That's the usual answer after the first two episodes".
> Here, we have a "challenge of five", meaning that if you don't like anything that comes after episode 5, then you definitely aren't a brony. To each their own, though.


Yeah pretty much this.

The first episode I watched was part 1 of the pilot as well, and I didn't like it that much. I came back and watched another episode a few weeks later and became a brony after that.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Vukasin said:


> Yeah pretty much this.
> 
> The first episode I watched was part 1 of the pilot as well, and I didn't like it that much. I came back and watched another episode a few weeks later and became a brony after that.



Same here. Personally, I didn't become an actual fan until I saw _Swarm of the Centhury_. That's when it went from "nice", to "NEXT!".


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Polarthief said:


> After this being the third time that "Bronies" had come up in one day, I decided to give it a try.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6gAMXULZyw <=== Provided this is the first episode, I can say, WITHOUT A DOUBT, that I am NOT a brony.
> 
> ...


In all fairness the pilot(in this case the first two episodes) was among the least favorite episodes of any brony.
I'd be like trying to get someone into star wars and then they watch the christmas special.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> In all fairness the pilot(in this case the first two episodes) was among the least favorite episodes of any brony.
> I'd be like trying to get someone into star wars *and then they watch the christmas special*.



I remember that...  _*shudder*_


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Polarthief said:


> After this being the third time that "Bronies" had come up in one day, I decided to give it a try.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6gAMXULZyw <=== Provided this is the first episode, I can say, WITHOUT A DOUBT, that I am NOT a brony.
> 
> ...



Really? I've always found pilot episodes of shows to suck. Not terribly, but they are the risky attempts to see what works and what doesn't. The Simpsons wouldve ended long ago if it maintained how it was in it's pilot episode.

There's also the issue that pilots have to condense introductions and exposition into very limited time constraints. They give you a basic idea of the show, but are forced to do a shitty and rushed-feeling job of it. If you're judging any show by it's pilot, I don't know what to tell you, whether it's good or bad, the next episode is not gonna be the same.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Same here. Personally, I didn't become an actual fan until I saw _Swarm of the Centhury_. That's when it went from "nice", to "NEXT!".



It was "Sonic Rainboom" for me.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Polarthief said:


> After this being the third time that "Bronies" had come up in one day, I decided to give it a try.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6gAMXULZyw <=== Provided this is the first episode, I can say, WITHOUT A DOUBT, that I am NOT a brony.
> 
> ...



It took me over 5 episodes to become a fan, although I was starting to become one a little before 5 episodes.

Pilot episodes are usually kinda sucktastic, and this is no different. Usually pilots do one thing: introduce the characters, setting, and plot. And the show's starting out, they're trying things, seeing what works and what doesn't. Most bronies admit that the first episodes aren't that great and are cliche.

A great example of this is Star Trek. TNG's pilot is corny as hell, and the first season has the worst acting and plots ever. If you show someone an episode from then, they might hate it. But the series got good fast, and the seventh season is one of the best ever, with deep rich plots and great characters, because they had experience and KNEW what to do right. Same goes with DS9, which started out slow before it went into a war theme, and every fan will tell you the last few seasons were the best. Even Voyager started out shitty and got somewhat better near the end.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CrazyLee said:


> It took me over 5 episodes to become a fan, although I was starting to become one a little before 5 episodes.


And that is why bronies say give it five episodes.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, it's strange. I actually got into MLP because a clanmate ended up running up to me and saying "Dude, you know those My Little Pony fans that crawl around on the internet? Turns out, they're not being ironic by claiming the show is actually good. It actually is a good show. Watch the pilot". So I ended up watching the first part of the pilot and found myself interested enough to want to know what happens in the next episode. The rest is history, but even looking back on it now, I don't think that the pilot was THAT bad.

True, most pilot episodes for shows are complete garbage. There are some that can pull it off and I consider MLP to be one of them for someone who isn't interested solely from the hype the fandom has brought. The episode itself, in my opinion, was well constructed and didn't leave the viewer bored for the most part.

That being said, I must say that I think the 2004 Battlestar Galactica TV pilot is the best pilot of all time.


----------



## Cult (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't mean to interupt, but I think I'm officially a brony now. Remember all that stuff of me saying that I hate the show, yeah I lied, I never really watched an episode until just recently.


----------



## veeno (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> I don't mean to interupt, but I think I'm officially a brony now. Remember all that stuff of me saying that I hate the show, yeah I lied, I never really watched an episode until just recently.



OMG.

They are really taking over.

everybody put on there gas mask..

V:


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I know someone who should write a letter to the princess. *looks at cultfilmlover*


----------



## Cult (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Well I know someone who should write a letter to the princess. *looks at cultfilmlover*



:cry:


----------



## Conker (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I vote the new "Smile" song to be the best song of the series. I think it's catchier than "Winter Wrap Up", and I like the message of it. I literally cannot watch it and not smile throughout the whole thing.

It needs to go on my iPOD so I can listen to it at work whenever I remember that I fucking hate the shit out of my shitty ass job.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> I don't mean to interupt, but I think I'm officially a brony now. Remember all that stuff of me saying that I hate the show, yeah I lied, I never really watched an episode until just recently.



WELCOME TO THE HERD!

Fads and hype can get annoying, we all understand, don't you worry. It's also nice that you got over your prejudices.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't worry, eating hay fries is much tastier then eating crow.


----------



## Cult (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Don't worry, eating hay fries is much tastier then eating crow.



Why would I want to eat my favorite character from MST3K?

But anyways, am I the only one who thought Swarm of the Century highly resembled the Star Trek episode The Trouble with Tribbles?


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ha XD Very nicely done. Though come on, CamBot is where it's at.

Yes, they are tribbles with wings. Which makes them awesome. :3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Vukasin said:


> It was "Sonic Rainboom" for me.



I became a fan as early as Applebuck Season.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They did change derpy and remove her name-
[YT]X2CRjPO73Dg#![/YT]
The DVD doesn't have her name changed, but they did underp her eyes.
And now it sounds like she's a stereotypical dumb blond.  Thanks hasbro, you replaced her from a clumsy pony that can't help it with a fucking stereotype just cause someone finds lazy eyes offensive.  Hell why not go for broke and remove rainbow from rainbow dash's name and changer her mane while you're at it cause people think she's a lesbian.  Having a lazy eye doesn't make someone retarded, it gives the person double vision and with how derped her eyes were being accident prone is very likely.  Depth perception is there for a reason and without it good luck trying to avoid things.  Try looking at two things to the point your eyes are focusing on two different things and try and walk around normally.  Does having a lazy eye make a person automatically retarded?  No.  But congratulations on removing any doubt by people thinking she was by replacing a eye condition with a dumb blond stereotype.

Excuse me a second while I go get my combustible lemons.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES-
> They did change derpy and remove her name-
> [YT]X2CRjPO73Dg#![/YT]
> The DVD doesn't have her name changed, but they did underp her eyes.
> ...



I swear to god, every time I go to post something somewhere, the post above me beats me to it. FFFFFFFFF-

This is ridiculous. Hasbro said that they weren't going to change the episode, or at least very much of it. Sure, changing the voice, we saw that one coming, but removing Derpy's name completely? That's uncalled for.
And no matter how worked up I am about it, the best thing to do right now is to just sit and wait. Because if we start sending emails to Hasbro telling them to change it back, they might just get sick of us completely and not embrace the amazing opportunity they have to make money off of us.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, Im pretty pissed too. Im about to go Menegle on so
e cunt twats. It isnt about the ponies, its the fact that by changing his scene, theyve given in to hateful people. It's also worse. Now she's a dumb blonde instead of clumsy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



8-bit said:


> Yeah, Im pretty pissed too. Im about to go Menegle on so
> e cunt twats. It isnt about the ponies, its the fact that by changing his scene, theyve given in to hateful people. It's also worse. Now she's a dumb blonde instead of clumsy.


Yeah way to go hasbro, great message telling blond little girls they're automatically stupid.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They aren't?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Correction it's not Hasbro's fault, it's Itunes fault.
Itunes would not upload the episode without the changes and the removal of her name.

The only difference for the dvd is that her eyes were underped cause of the bitching from itunes(don't ask me doesn't make sense to me either, I guess they were going to change her eyes on itunes as well, but thought the underping and removal of her name was enough), other than that she is intact.  Also future episodes she will remain as she was before, the same old derped pony.  It was just Itunes being a douchebag.

Tl:dr; fuck itunes with a sawblade.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The really scary point this brings up. How much creative control are people giving up to sell on Itunes? Cause almost every show goes on it at some point. Imagine, some day in the future, the winner of say um... I dunno, Wheel of Fortune. Well it is discovered he kicks puppies. Itunes digitally edits it to where the pope wins.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> The really scary point this brings up. How much creative control are people giving up to sell on Itunes?


Apparently a ungodly amount.

I can understand why hasbro sells the episodes on itunes considering how popular Itunes is, but since how popular Itunes is they can demand companies bends over backwards to appease them.

You know what's worse? The fact that with how much Itunes can outright demand their way or the highway they could pretty much turn the show into the blandness that was generation 3.5.
Itunes could demand hasbro changes rainbow dash be changed as well cause of how people think she's a lesbian.
Itunes could demand hasbro erases zecora calling her a black stereotype.  Think about it for a second, sure it's one hell of a stretch, but itunes could say she's a black native african stereotype.  Afterall she lives in a hut and practices potions aka witchcraft.
Itunes could demand pinkie be toned down calling her exxuberance a mental problem.
Etc.

If they keep doing this shit by season five we'll be left with extremely toned down bland ponies with no personality meant not to offend anyone.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And now we wait patiently for tomorrow when several million bronies discover who is at fault and flood/attack/rape Itunes support systems and forums.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> And now we wait patiently for tomorrow when several million bronies discover who is at fault and flood/attack/rape Itunes support systems and forums.


Heh heh heh
My, that will be fun.

Still, it isn't very loving and tolerating of us.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm just glad the original Derpy is going to be on the DVD.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is there proof that it's iTunes? I haven't seen any at all, just speculation.

Either way, I disapprove of what was done and support voicing our disapproval. Bronies should just remember that disapproval is a fully acceptable response (that may produce results), while outrage and hate will not (or it will only succeed for all the wrong reasons).


----------



## Conker (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				some animator for MLP said:
			
		

> On  the issue on Derpy whether she'll have the same Derp face expression   and stuff. As an animator of the show, rest assured, she'll be fine.  The  show will still go on and I hope you will continue to support the  show.  Though Derpy is a great character, she is not essentially the  reason  why the show is awesome (though she is one of the Reasons). If  Derpy  never existed on that fateful scene in the first episode, would  MLP be a  bad show? Remember MLP is a great show because for what it is.  I didn't  know about Derpy until someone from the Studio pointed it  out. I hope  you'll still enjoy the show no matter what happens.


Well, that's good. YOu can find the large letter http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/02/look-into-derpy-from-kreoss.html#more <= there

Some of the email is worth reading, Bronies. Specifically the parts where he says to stop bitching at people who have no blame in this and to be professional with your complaints. It's the Internet, so that doesn't happen often, and that's sad.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Is there proof that it's iTunes? I haven't seen any at all, just speculation.



Well, seeing as iTunes took the episode down, and put back up an edited version... Plus the fact that they're the ONLY people who will be releasing an edited version...


----------



## Conker (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I feel bad that I have to argue with people on other sites about the whole "not every male fan of MLP is a closet homosexual who loves girly shit". The whole "only girls can like X and only guys can like Y" thing really needs to go away. It's just a cartoon afterall.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> The whole "only girls can like X and only guys can like Y" thing really needs to go away. It's just a cartoon afterall.


This so much. It's this attitude why I dislike when entertainment is created with gender demographics in mind and little appeal outside of it, it's a cheap attempt at pandering and creates more prejudices for the audience (and also says how retrograde we are in certain areas as a society). I don't dislike something because it's "girly", I dislike it because it's bad, and the same thing applies to age demographics as well.


----------



## BRN (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]zu6cdEhN3O8[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> This so much. It's this attitude why I dislike when entertainment is created with gender demographics in mind and little appeal outside of it, it's a cheap attempt at pandering and creates more prejudices for the audience (and also says how retrograde we are in certain areas as a society). I don't dislike something because it's "girly", I dislike it because it's bad, and the same thing applies to age demographics as well.


I'd "This" this but I cant, first post on of the page and all. Argument I was having hit a dead wall because it branched into furries being all homosexuals, and when I proved that wrong and mentioned the asexual minority along with other statistics, he stopped reading because "THAT DOESN'T EXIST AND BLABLABLA"


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'd "This" this but I cant, first post on of the page and all. Argument I was having hit a dead wall because it branched into furries being all homosexuals, and when I proved that wrong and mentioned the asexual minority along with other statistics, he stopped reading because "THAT DOESN'T EXIST AND BLABLABLA"



There are survey statistics that determined majority of male MLP fans to be straight. Ask him to prove his claim with real proof. What else can they do but fail?

Also furries have nothing to do with Bronies, that MLP banner was 'whined' off the FA front page after all. Whatever forum you're arguing at appears braindead as far as I can tell.


----------



## Conker (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> There are survey statistics that determined majority of male MLP fans to be straight. Ask him to prove his claim with real proof. What else can they do but fail?
> 
> Also furries have nothing to do with Bronies, that MLP banner was 'whined' off the FA front page after all. Whatever forum you're arguing at appears braindead as far as I can tell.


The forum isn't so much braindead as this one person in particular is. But, he's always been braindead. This is what I get for trying to share the new "Smile" song. If I ask for proof, he won't bother providing any. 

I did look for statistics about Bronies and sexuality, but all I could find was a forum poll from one of many MLP forums. Seemed like 70% voted heterosexual while the other 30% voted between the other normal options: homosexual, bisexual, asexual, undecided.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> [yt]zu6cdEhN3O8[/yt]


Must not cry, must not... cry.
fffuuuuuuu-


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Must not cry, must not... cry.
> fffuuuuuuu-


You are not alone

"I just don't know what went wrong"
_Blast it I'm crying again!_


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy, we'll always love you, no matter what you look like.

We'll just hate the people that made you into less of yourself a lot more.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am not enjoying the shitstorm that's coming out of this. I forsee another MLP thread about this in the future. I really don't see anything wrong with the voice though. Considering i don't take fandoms seriously.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RTDragon said:


> I am not enjoying the shitstorm that's coming out of this. I forsee another MLP thread about this in the future. I really don't see anything wrong with the voice though. Considering i don't take fandoms seriously.



You don't see anything wrong with the people who make this show bending over backwards to a company that has no right to demand completely unnecessary alterations?


----------



## veeno (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> [yt]zu6cdEhN3O8[/yt]


*Sniff*

I aint gonna cry.

*cry's eye out*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> *Sniff*
> 
> I aint gonna cry.
> 
> *cry's eye out*


Your avatar strangely coincides with what bronies are going to do with Itunes support.

Hey the Dvd is out and apparently this is the extended intro-
[YT]4By8YHOnILo[/YT]
I vote that it should replace the current intro.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> *videosnip*



"You made derpy cry. Now you must pay." 



CannonFodder said:


> Hey the Dvd is out and apparently this is the extended intro-
> [YT]4By8YHOnILo[/YT]
> I vote that it should replace the current intro.



Eh. Some parts of the song are good. Other parts don't really work...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Eh. Some parts of the song are good. Other parts don't really work...


I like it because it's far more energetic and original than what the current song is.
It could use some definite work, but it has potential.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I like it because it's far more energetic and original than what the current song is.



Yep, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yep, I was thinking the same thing.


It's almost exactly what I wanted in a intro.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's too long, excessively wordy, and uses some of the most godawful puns I've ever seen. 

Thank God there's a mute option on Youtube videos.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> and uses some of the most godawful puns I've ever seen.


And that's why I love it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And that's why I love it.



Listen, I know there are cases of something being so bad, it's good, okay? But those puns were so bad they went good, only to go bad again, and then stayed bad. Permabad. No chance of redemption.

They were horrible. Really, they were. They were so bad I couldn't believe what I had just heard, so I listened to them again, and then I facepalmed REALLY HARD.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And that's why I love it.


I agree with this. It's a marevolous song.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I agree with this. It's a marevolous song.



Maybe for a lobotomy patient.

Not for your average adult college-level male.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Maybe for a lobotomy patient.
> 
> Not for your average adult college-level male.


Which is why they probably made it a dvd extra instead, so that it wouldn't annoy people that puns.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Maybe for a lobotomy patient.
> 
> Not for your average adult college-level male.



Well laa dee daa Mr. Education. :v


----------



## veeno (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Your avatar strangely coincides with what bronies are going to do with Itunes support.


What is this about itunes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> What is this about itunes.


The changes are cause of Itunes.


----------



## veeno (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The changes are cause of Itunes.



What changes?

I dont keep up with this stuff.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[YT]http://youtube.com/v/cg-_HeVNYOk[/YT]


I died.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The extended intro would just mean I'd have to skip over a greater amount of time to get to the show again. The original intro was concise, said everything about the show that needed to be there, and was catchy. The extended intro seemed like it threw in a lot of extra lyrics "just because", that were wholly unnecessary. While I have no idea if they initially shortened the song for TV, or if they made this extended version specifically afterwards for the DVD release, it certainly felt like the latter. I didn't get a feeling of extra energy from it at all, it felt more like it just stretched out the energy it originally had by adding weak filler in there.

It wasn't terrible, but I prefer the original by a long shot.

And for the last time, stop blaming iTunes based on guesswork! From the limited amount of information available, it certainly does seem plausible that iTunes had something to do with the Derpy changes, but "_that sounds about right_" is a stupid reason to pretend it's truth. Don't blindly make an enemy of something over a cartoon that is entirely against fighting... even GI Joe, a show all about war and fighting, told us that knowing is half the battle.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, is it just me or is Rainbow Dash a tragic character?


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know, is it just me or is Rainbow Dash a tragic character?



Extrapolate.  

Cause the only thing tragic is her hair. I mean, come on, rainbows? She isn't in a rock band. (yet)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Extrapolate.
> 
> Cause the only thing tragic is her hair. I mean, come on, rainbows? She isn't in a rock band. (yet)


Cause her personality flaw is that she's boastfull, which isn't a great character flaw and yet she gets her ego smashed alot in as of late.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It depends if you think learning to be humble to be tragic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> It depends if you think learning to be humble to be tragic.


Yeah, but her lessons are far harsher.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, but her lessons are far harsher.



A stronger pony can carry more. She didn't cry, or feel hurt. She's goddamn Rainbow Dash! She's fine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> A stronger pony can carry more. She didn't cry, or feel hurt. She's goddamn Rainbow Dash! She's fine.


At this rate she's going to have meltdown that'll make twilight's breakdown look like nothing.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At this rate she's going to have meltdown that'll make twilight's breakdown look like nothing.


As long as the episode with her breakdown is better than lesson zero (*flinch*), why not?


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At this rate she's going to have meltdown that'll make twilight's breakdown look like nothing.



Pinkie Pie's "Party of One" was harshest, despite the lesson being totally unintended by the others. She brought herself into her problem, but you still wanted to hug her over it.


----------



## Conker (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Pinkie Pie's "Party of One" was harshest, despite the lesson being totally unintended by the others. She brought herself into her problem, but you still wanted to hug her over it.


Ah, the episode that best showed all of Pinkie's mental issues. 


I plan on getting a new iPOD touch sometime when my tax return comes. Need more room. With all the extra gigs I"ll be getting (going from eight gigs to like 32 x3), I might have to put some pony episodes on it. I'm wondering which ones. Lesson Zero for sure, but I wonder what other ones I should buy off of iTunes and slap on there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh sweet, you know what I just learned?  Even in Japan the show is gaining members.  I know most bronies are in the usa or europe and such, but knowing that we're going beyond just western civilization is cool.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh sweet, you know what I just learned?  Even in Japan the show is gaining members.  I know most bronies are in the usa or europe and such, but knowing that we're going beyond just western civilization is cool.



What Japan thinks of MLP
(translated from German)
_"On the Japanese YouTube NicoNicoDouga alternative was recently uploaded the first episode FiM with Japanese subtitles. And the tumblr user http://maxiburger.tumblr.com now has the following comments to the Japanese translated into English. After the break you can read all the comments. Are sometimes very funny."_

(reads comments)

Oh snap.

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> What Japan thinks of MLP
> (translated from German)
> _"On the Japanese YouTube NicoNicoDouga alternative was recently uploaded the first episode FiM with Japanese subtitles. And the tumblr user http://maxiburger.tumblr.com now has the following comments to the Japanese translated into English. After the break you can read all the comments. Are sometimes very funny."_
> 
> ...


So do they like it or what's their opinion on it?


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So do they like it or what's their opinion on it?



Seems to be very mixed actually.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Godzira vs. Spike: WHO WILL WIN JAPAN'S HEARTS AND MINDS?!

Also, apparently Japan has this thing called moe (that's mo-eh), which seems to be like a fetish for something but without the sexual aspect to it. I can't be sure if moe is an adjective or a noun - if it's describing what something IS or if someone IS one. Do you have a moe for this? Or is it that you are a moe for things?

I don't understand it. It's very unclear.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Also, apparently Japan has this thing called moe (that's mo-eh) [...]
> 
> I don't understand it. It's very unclear.



Not even us anime fans can define it clearly, mind you. Generally, it refers to female characters who have got attributes that make them look "cute" and inspire the need to "protect" them. Those attributes are usually innocence, getting eaisly embarrased, a cute appereance, some physical impediment of sorts and the inability to express her feelings clearly.
Look no further than Mikuru Asahina from _The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya_, or any production by Kyoto Animation, really (especially _Clannad_, _Kanon 2006_ and _Air_). Or even Fluttershy to an extent, but not to the extent she doesn't grow as a character, something denied to most moe girls.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So do they like it or what's their opinion on it?


There's a lot of positive and neutral comments. Mostly just pointing parts of the show out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Godzira vs. Spike:


Is it just me or would grown up spike vs godzilla be a kickass movie?


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nah, cause Spike's breath doesn't slowly give people cancer.  So Godzilla would just win in the long haul.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Nah, cause Spike's breath doesn't slowly give people cancer.  So Godzilla would just win in the long haul.


Spike breathes at Godzilla and some parts of him are mail'ed to PC, doesn't sound like Godzilla has got much of a chance.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Spike breathes at Godzilla and some parts of him are mail'ed to PC, doesn't sound like Godzilla has got much of a chance.


Yikes, how dangerous is his breath anyhow?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yikes, how dangerous is his breath anyhow?



It sends the scrolls to celestia, he can send scrolls by accident (in griffon brushoff he gets a hiccup from a prank and hiccup-flames a batch of scrolls to PC) and it can also ignite stuff (e.g. a book in that owl episode, when he sneezed). So its either, that transport/burn is decided by _how_ he breathes the fire, or _the scrolls are enchanted_ to be teleported when burned.
In the latter case, it's just fire, a good weapon, but not overly dangerous.
In the former case it's a usefull to disarm an enemy (weapon and armor at PC -> useless for the enemy) or just send the enemy himself of, and if it can do Portal cut (i.e. just teleport what is hit directly, but leave the rest of the object where it is) then it is very dangerous.

Edit: actually, he also was able to send the grand-galloping-gala tickets, which would hint at him being able to teleport all kinds of items


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Has anyone noticed that Fluttershy hasn't used her stare power since Stare Master? I think that's the one thing that's seriously disappointed me lately.

Not a fan of that new intro. It's a bit too long and wordy.

Also, over this derpy thing, ALL MY HATE goes not to Hasbro, but to the Fans. All the people who sent hate mail and bitching to Hasbro when Derpy first spoke... it's all your fault this got screwed up. If you wouldn't have acted like a bunch of god damn children....
HATE!!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can someone explain what the shuddering buttfuck is going on here?


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Can someone explain what the shuddering buttfuck is going on here?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJeKS0gNz48


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Can someone explain what the shuddering buttfuck is going on here?


Short version Itunes edited out derpy calling her offensive.
Originally Derpy was just a animation error that they didn't fix.  If you are wondering who Derpy is she's a background character with a lazy eye and used for slap-stick humor.  Like in one episode she accidentally drops a anvil on twilight.  Eventually she became so popular that the fans began giving her a background story.  The background story is that she has two daughter one of which is Sparkler and a husband named doctor whooves.  It's gotten to such a point there's more a background fan story for her that people have given her a family, a husband, a job(mail person), origins, and everything.

Season two's episode the last roundup had her speak and made her canon as well as her name.  The response by bronies was "OH SHIT! OUR FAVORITE NON-MAIN CHARACTER IS CANON!" and everyone was beyond excited.
Then Yamino called her mentally retarded and so began the politically correct shitstorm calling for her to be removed all together saying that any person with a lazy eye is automatically retarded.
The initial shitstorm was everybody calling the people saying she's retarded are in of themselves morons for thinking everybody with a psychical handicap retarded.
The current shitstorm is that Itunes edited out her name and removed her lazy eye cause of the calling her retarded.


Tl: dr; Extremely popular character gets "edited" cause of the belief anybody with a physical disability is retarded.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Then Yamino called her mentally retarded and so began the politically correct shitstorm calling for her to be removed all together saying that any person with a lazy eye is automatically retarded.



Who the fuck is Yamino?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Who the fuck is Yamino?


A popular DA artist.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> A popular DA artist.



Oh. Going by that post I thought it was someone _important_.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Oh. Going by that post I thought it was someone _important_.


I never said they were.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I never said they were.



The one I linked to, not yours. 

Silly bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> The one I linked to, not yours.
> 
> Silly bronies.


Oh, in that case I have never heard of Kurtank before that post and the name doesn't even ring any bells.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Can someone explain what the shuddering buttfuck is going on here?



He mad, bro.

He so mad, he be shitting bricks.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh, in that case I have never heard of Kurtank before that post and the name doesn't even ring any bells.



No, I meant auauahgauhgaughageugh forget it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> He mad, bro.
> 
> He so mad, he be shitting bricks.



Out to carve a path of brony destuction.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Personally, I'm not "angry", just mildly upset about the fact Derpy is no different from the typical "stupid" and "retarded" cartoon character safe for her "lazy" eyes (which were never intended as such if we remember their origins) and, you know, the fact she's actually funny. Patrick Star, Stimpy, Billy, Numbuh 4, Cosmo and other _Fairly Oddparents_ throwaway characters... nobody complained about them, and Derpy is just a sight gag. I know those characters have had their moments, but part of why they're made is because the audience is _meant_ to laugh at the stupid stuff they do because they're, well, _stupid_. Isn't that what Derpy does as well, essentially?


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Do I really have to state it once more that this is all rumors due to complete lack of real evidence? ..because it is.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Do I really have to state it once more that this is all rumors due to complete lack of real evidence? ..because it is.



I'm not blaming anyone...
Although I'd like you to elaborate a bit on this, please. What do you exactly mean? What did I miss? You mean the editing hasn't actually happened, or what?


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm not blaming anyone...
> Although I'd like you to elaborate a bit on this, please. What do you exactly mean? What did I miss? You mean the editing hasn't actually happened, or what?



The editing certainly happened, but that's the only bit of information available. Oh, the DVD release, with the episode on it, apparently does not have the edits, but while that could mean it's an iTunes thing, it could also mean it simply isn't worth recalling the DVDs for fix.

There has been no indication that this Yamino person was responsible (and that is reaching pretty far too), no indication the fandom had anything to do with it, no word that iTunes had anything to do with it directly, and the people on the animation team have only stated "Derpy will be fine" and that they have nothing to say about it. The shitstorm is all based on different rumors.

"I don't like the changes, please change Derpy back" is about the only legitimate thing for the fans to say. I don't blame the fans, but I want to help quell any desire to take it further than that. For now, anything more is pointlessly irrational.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The editing certainly happened, but that's the only bit of information available. Oh, the DVD release, with the episode on it, apparently does not have the edits, but while that could mean it's an iTunes thing, it could also mean it simply isn't worth recalling the DVDs for fix.
> 
> *There has been no indication that this Yamino person was responsible* (and that is reaching pretty far too), *no indication the fandom had anything to do with it*, *no word that iTunes had anything to do with it directly*, and the people on the animation team have only stated "*Derpy will be fine*" and that they have nothing to say about it. The shitstorm is all based on different rumors.
> 
> "I don't like the changes, please change Derpy back" is about the only legitimate thing for the fans to say. I don't blame the fans, but I want to help quell any desire to take it further than that. *For now, anything more is pointlessly irrational*.



Many thanks! 
Changing the subject, what hopes do you guys have for the upcoming Fluttershy episode? I'm just hoping she doesn't have her outbursts more often... but we all know that'll never happen, so I'm just hoping for a good episode and for Iron Will to be a fun character and well designed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm just hoping for a good episode and for Iron Will to be a fun character and well designed.


For some odd reason I'm getting the mental image of Brock meets Popeye.
What are your guesses as to what sort of pony he'll be?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For some odd reason I'm getting the mental image of Brock meets Popeye.
> What are your guesses as to what sort of pony he'll be?



Well, he's a mentor, so he'd be either:
1) Someone really good at many things but bad at teaching them himself.
2) Someone who does really flashy stuff but is kind of a phony and Fluttershy learns to do stuff by herself.
3) A more typical kind of mentor, the kind that knows a lot and expects the other to learn and apply just as he's taught them but does so with a bit of a twist.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Who is Iron Will?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Who is Iron Will?


A pony that will show up in the next episode.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

did everyone miss my question where I asked why we never have seen Fluttershy use her stare past the Stare Master episode, or am I the only fluttershy fan here?



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Many thanks!
> Changing the subject, what hopes do you guys have for the upcoming  Fluttershy episode? I'm just hoping she doesn't have her outbursts more  often... but we all know that'll never happen, so I'm just hoping for a  good episode and for Iron Will to be a fun character and well  designed.


I hope fluttershy will use her stare power or flip her shit again. Her character's becoming boring.



LizardKing said:


> Can someone explain what the shuddering buttfuck is going on here?



Fans overreacting as usual. That's what caused derpy to be changed in the first place. I would say this guy needs a chill pill of the steel bar variety.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> did everyone miss my question where I asked why we never have seen Fluttershy use her stare past the Stare Master episode, or am I the only fluttershy fan here?



Well she hasn't been in any episodes much this season and it is likely one of those things like Pinkie Sense that won't show up too often. We didn't miss it, we were more interested in other things and I think you might be.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> did everyone miss my question where I asked why we never have seen Fluttershy use her stare past the Stare Master episode, or am I the only fluttershy fan here?
> I hope fluttershy will use her stare power or flip her shit again. Her character's becoming boring.
> Fans overreacting as usual. That's what caused derpy to be changed in the first place. I would say this guy needs a chill pill of the steel bar variety.


I don't remember that question, but that is a valid point.  In all probability since she is so timid she doesn't use it much.

I can understand the anger, mainly cause I hate people that go out of their way to be offended when it comes to television shows. A slapstick humor character in a tv show?  That's no reason to call for a moral crusade against hasbro calling her retarded when a lazy eye has absolutely nothing to do with a person's intelligence. The utter hypocrisy of moral crusaders is astounding when you consider the people in this case are essentially calling all people with a physical disability retarded.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> did everyone miss my question where I asked why we never have seen Fluttershy use her stare past the Stare Master episode, or am I the only fluttershy fan here?



She's been largely forgotten this season apart from a song and ensemble episodes. It's not looking good to be used as a plot device this season considering how late it is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> She's been largely forgotten this season apart from a song and ensemble episodes. It's not looking good to be used as a plot device this season considering how late it is.


Well as of late each of the characters have been getting their own episodes somewhat back to back, so we may more pinkie pie and fluttershy soon.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> more pinkie pie



My fingers are crossed


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

WE NEED MOAR CMC EPISODES THIS SEASON V)


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> WE NEED MOAR CMC EPISODES THIS SEASON V)



Personally, I don't dislike them, and think all of their episodes this season have turned out pretty well (especially _Hearts and Hooves day_, even if they shared the spotlight with Big Mac and Cheerilee). I'm mostly looking forward to the next Spike episode, and another Twilight or Rarity episode would be very much appreaciated.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Personally, I don't dislike them, and think all of their episodes this season have turned out pretty well (especially _Hearts and Hooves day_, even if they shared the spotlight with Big Mac and Cheerilee). I'm mostly looking forward to the next Spike episode, and another Twilight or Rarity episode would be very much appreaciated.


I can't wait until the next spike episode cause it'll explain so much about dragons.


What I wanna know is what is up with Luna' royal guard?  They've shown up twice so we know they aren't just temporary machinations of magic and they've pulled her cart on nightmare night.  Illusions can't do that, therefore they are real ponies.  So that must mean there's a new type of pony we've only seen a couple times.

My best guess is that when Luna became nightmare moon it wasn't just bam sent to the moon, but a fullblown war and the bat ponies fought tooth and hoof until defeat.  Meaning it's possible the majority of them were wiped out.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> WE NEED MOAR CMC EPISODES THIS SEASON V)



I know you're being sarcastic and all, but I would actually like more CMC episodes. I like them.

I would love to hear more of Sweetie Belles voice, it's awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I know you're being sarcastic and all, but I would actually like more CMC episodes. I like them.
> 
> I would love to hear more of Sweetie Belles voice, it's awesome.


Sweetie Bell's singing voice is downright awesome.
In fact the singer has done a team up with mandopony and you definitely should give it a listen.
Two great singers = TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's not that I dislike the CMC episodes, but I would hands down rather have episodes with the Mane 6 rather than the Crusaders. Their episodes weren't bad (even if the Cutie Mark Crusaders talent show song ended with me bashing my head against a wall), but I'd say that the quota for CMC episodes has been capped for this season.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sorely lacking in Fluttershy as of late. My prediction is 1 of 2 things:

1. She is told to be more assertive and it gets out of hand. Moral: Don't try to change your friends.
2. She becomes very reclusive and her talents are needed. Moral: Be more social, you basement-dwelling bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> It's not that I dislike the CMC episodes, but I would hands down rather have episodes with the Mane 6 rather than the Crusaders. Their episodes weren't bad (even if the Cutie Mark Crusaders talent show song ended with me bashing my head against a wall), but I'd say that the quota for CMC episodes has been capped for this season.


Yeah we've had enough CMC episodes for the season.


Commiecomrade said:


> Sorely lacking in Fluttershy as of late. My prediction is 1 of 2 things:
> 
> 1. She is told to be more assertive and it gets out of hand. Moral: Don't try to change your friends.
> 2. She becomes very reclusive and her talents are needed. Moral: Be more social, you basement-dwelling bronies.


I vote 2.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my fucking God. This thread is still going?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh my fucking God. This thread is still going?


Yes, yes it is.
We've reached the highest commented thread in off-topic, and soon the entire forum MWUAHAHA.
*lightning cracks in background*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> We've reached the highest commented thread in off-topic, and soon the entire forum MWUAHAHA.



Are the comments still relevant to the opening post or has it digressed into just shit posting for the sake of shit posting?

And holy shit, cannon, almost 20,000 posts. Also derpy derp 420 hurrr


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Are the comments still relevant to the opening post or has it digressed into just shit posting for the sake of shit posting?
> 
> And holy shit, cannon, almost 20,000 posts. Also derpy derp 420 hurrr



OP became a brony and this became a brony thread as well, so, in a sense, yes and no, quite conviniently too.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> OP became a brony and this became a brony thread as well, so, in a sense, yes and no, quite conviniently too.



I had to look brony up. That would explain all the porn I have been seeing of the show.

Oh and since this thread is nothing more than a shit posting thread to me, is this place back to what it was like before those three magnificent trolls came to liberate with their logic and reason?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I had to look brony up. That would explain all the porn I have been seeing of the show.


The popularity of the show has exploded causing a lot of artists trying to cash in on it by making porn of it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I had to look brony up. That would explain all the porn I have been seeing of the show.
> 
> Oh and since this thread is nothing more than a shit posting thread to me, is this place back to what it was like before those three magnificent trolls came to liberate with their logic and reason?



No, it's not shitposting, we actually discuss the show, the parafernalia and the fandom's creations here.

And who are "those three magnificient trolls"?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> No, it's not shitposting, we actually discuss the show, the parafernalia and the fandom's creations here.
> 
> And who are "those three magnificient trolls"?


^This
We have been able to keep it on topic of the show and there has been very little shitposting.
Speaking of which go check out this guy-
http://www.youtube.com/user/ponyphonic
I know he's only uploaded one pony song so far, but my god is good.
[YT]kPjVCIX5Fvs[/YT]


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> No, it's not shitposting, we actually discuss the show, the parafernalia and the fandom's creations here.
> 
> And who are "those three magnificient trolls"?



It started with one and then another came and another. These three trolls trolled the fuck out of this on furry who became a laughingstock on this board after he made a fool of himself in attempt to defend himself from their troll lies. Very funny stuff.



CannonFodder said:


> ^This
> We have been able to keep it on topic of the show and there has been very little shitposting.
> Speaking of which go check out this guy-
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ponyphonic
> ...



No way. This guy is a troll. He has to be.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It started with one and then another came and another. These three trolls trolled the fuck out of this on furry who became a laughingstock on this board after he made a fool of himself in attempt to defend himself from their troll lies. Very funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> No way. This guy is a troll. He has to be.



That doesn't really answer my question, sorry. Who were they? And how did FAF use to be? Did they use not to beat sense into stupid users? Because that's pretty much the one activity we do most of the time here.

Why should the guy be a troll?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That doesn't really answer my question, sorry. Who were they?


I remember, nobody important and there's no reason to remember cause they left months and months ago.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No way. This guy is a troll. He has to be.


Nope, he's not.  Since the last time you've been on the mlp fandom has been creating more fan stuff including fan songs to the point we're shelling out more fanart and fan music that is high quality than even larger fanbases.  The thing I love the most is the smile charity collected $25,000.  We even beat Notch in the humble bundle charity.  Pretty soon there's going to be a charity drive to help fund the building of a hospital in uganda.
The level at which the mlp is creating stuff is there's even a mlp fan video game in the works-
[YT]CSlnZxvi37s[/YT]


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I remember, nobody important and there's no reason to remember cause they left months and months ago.


Auh. :[ Ah well. 



> Nope, he's not.  Since the last time you've been on the mlp fandom has been creating more fan stuff including fan songs to the point we're shelling out more fanart and fan music that is high quality than even larger fanbases.  The thing I love the most is the smile charity collected $25,000.  We even beat Notch in the humble bundle charity.  Pretty soon there's going to be a charity drive to help fund the building of a hospital in uganda.



Holy shit. Who would have thought.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Holy shit. Who would have thought.


The funny thing about the humble bundle is that there was a bet that notch lost and because he lost the bet he had to watch the show.
Also while we're on the topic of minecraft, Yogscast did a entire story with it titled, "Sunrise of Israpony"


Quick everybody Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs needs 10CC of epicness that happened while he was away!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh my fucking God. This thread is still going?



I was wondering when the next post like this would appear.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The funny thing about the humble bundle is that there was a bet that notch lost and because he lost the bet he had to watch the show.
> Also while we're on the topic of minecraft, Yogscast did a entire story with it titled, "Sunrise of Israpony"
> 
> 
> Quick everybody Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs needs 10CC of epicness that happened while he was away!



Shit man you miss a lot when you;re not on the forums. :\ I miss it.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I was wondering when the next post like this would appear.


 
Kind of happens when you're gone for almost a year and you see this one thread still up and has over a 100,000 views. So yeah, it kinda makes you want to ask.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sweetie Bell's singing voice is downright awesome.
> In fact the singer has done a team up with mandopony and you definitely should give it a listen.
> Two great singers = TAKE MY MONEY!


Ironically, I was totally just talking about that with Acoustic Brony



CannonFodder said:


> The thing I love the most is the smile charity collected $25,000


$26,000 actually, which means my song was worth $1130.44

*Is still totally baffled about that*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Shit man you miss a lot when you;re not on the forums. :\ I miss it.
> Kind of happens when you're gone for almost a year and you see this one thread still up and has over a 100,000 views. So yeah, it kinda makes you want to ask.


Where were you anyhow?  We missed you.


Vukasin said:


> Ironically, I was totally just talking about that with Acoustic Brony
> $26,000 actually, which means my song was worth $1130.44
> *Is still totally baffled about that*


Maybe that means people like your music?


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Quest

takeallmymoney.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Quest
> 
> takeallmymoney.jpg


I can't wait for that episode as well.


I just got my dvd in the mail I ordered from amazon, they kept derpy the same.


----------



## Conker (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, I really need to get some MLP music and MLP fan music onto my computer. I haven't kept up with the fan music in ages though, so I bet there's tons of awesome new stuff out there.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't wait for that episode as well.
> 
> 
> I just got my dvd in the mail I ordered from amazon, they kept derpy the same.


Yay! Long live Derpy!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Yay! Long live Derpy!


It's pretty official that ONLY Itunes has the edit.  Also jesus I didn't know the ponies were so technicolor.  I always have my contrast turned down.


Conker said:


> Man, I really need to get some MLP music and MLP fan music onto my computer. I haven't kept up with the fan music in ages though, so I bet there's tons of awesome new stuff out there.


http://www.youtube.com/user/3ight8it
http://www.youtube.com/user/47sMiuMiu
http://www.youtube.com/user/demonlucario
http://www.youtube.com/user/Dethonator
http://www.youtube.com/user/DJAelxs
http://www.youtube.com/user/JackleApp
http://www.youtube.com/user/MandoPony
http://www.youtube.com/user/OdysseyEurobeat
http://www.youtube.com/user/ponyphonic
http://www.youtube.com/user/psychgoth
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheLivingTombstone
http://www.youtube.com/user/WoodenToaster

That's the brony music artists I'm watching right now, I'm always willing to increase how many people I watch.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Man, I really need to get some MLP music and MLP fan music onto my computer. I haven't kept up with the fan music in ages though, so I bet there's tons of awesome new stuff out there.


There is.

There is TOO MUCH
The MLP Archive is 12.7GB big
http://mlpmusicarchive.com/the-archive


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> There is.
> 
> There is TOO MUCH
> The MLP Archive is 12.7GB big
> http://mlpmusicarchive.com/the-archive


Music say hello to mp3 player, mp3 player say hello to music.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just got my dvd in the mail I ordered from amazon, they kept derpy the same.



Oh you Americans and your region 1 DVD's.

*sniff*


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Man, I really need to get some MLP music and MLP fan music onto my computer. I haven't kept up with the fan music in ages though, so I bet there's tons of awesome new stuff out there.


Here's some of my favourites. I'll link my favourite songs by them:

AcousticBrony (Rock): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkQQQpR6uAA

Keep On Rockin' (Hardstyle): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_5QNXskDdc

Mic the Microphone (Rap/Singing): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95nXs532yIA

OdysseyEurobeat (Eurobeat): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMGv3hNMes

H8_Seed (Various Electronic Genres): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk0cvp2Lvfs

Foozogz (Various Electronic Genres): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgEml8sG6yI

Lost Echo (Dubstep/House): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGsb2ldipBc

Jackle App (Various Electronic/Singing): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKZ4Lv0kujQ

Bronyfied (METAL): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IZVCtPQfcM

WoodenToaster (Various Electronic): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRx_iXgLAyw

PinkieGuy (Metal/Dubstep): I'll send two videos for this guy because he does 2 very different genres: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9MTW7iTES8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0NDtzsnfEM

The Living Tombstone (Not sure what his genre is): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hABOm19S2Ks

D.Notive (Various Electronic, also very 80's sounding): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqOYj3v-XP4

Tarby (Rock): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r16Cipc5Smw
(Tarby is my personal favourite)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Where were you anyhow?  We missed you.



Work and dicking around on other message boards. After coming out this place wasn't fun.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone know what time the next episode is airing on in the states? Hopefully I can catch HaxMega's stream if im not busy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Anyone know what time the next episode is airing on in the states? Hopefully I can catch HaxMega's stream if im not busy.


1pm eastern time I think.

Also someone just noticed that Rarity's house has a plasma tv, TVs are now canon.

You know what I dislike?  The fact that Hasbro hasn't been making enough blind bag ponies.  I go to buy some as soon as they restock I go in to buy some and they're already completely gone.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 1pm eastern time I think.



Don't forget the Pony countdown.

http://ponycountdown.com/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm excited today, I finally got the last of the art supplies I need and I plan on doing charcoal pony art.
It's been over a year since I've done any charcoal drawings, and not only am I excited about that, but I'm making a ponysona as well.
I made a quick one the other day that I have yet to upload as practice cause I'm so out of practice.
So that's-
Watching ponies.
Drawing ponies.
Wearing a pony shirt.
Drawing charcoal.
This time doing it in color, all my previous charcoal drawings have been black and white.
I have gotten charcoal paper large enough to actually make something decent instead of a little 9X12 drawing pad... I'm so embarassed by those drawings...
This was my last charcoal drawing link

*achievement unlocked: "pony nirvana"*


----------



## Aleu (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think CF is having pony-gasms.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I think CF is having pony-gasms.


You have no idea how long I've been waiting to do more charcoal drawings.  I may have changed my degree to something more profitable, but my true love will always be traditional media.


----------



## veeno (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The comics keep pulling me back into the fandom.

Why is it so addicting.

WHY GOD WHY?


----------



## Conker (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> There is.
> 
> There is TOO MUCH
> The MLP Archive is 12.7GB big
> http://mlpmusicarchive.com/the-archive


Was hoping someone would post that! Couldn't remember the link to it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> The comics keep pulling me back into the fandom.
> 
> Why is it so addicting.
> 
> WHY GOD WHY?


Atleast I'm not the only one addicted.


Is it weird that I like Fleur De Lis as much as some of the mane6 even though she was only in one episode?
My favorite ponies would be Rarity, Fleur De Lis, Lyra + Bon Bon, Derpy + family.
Fleur needs more fanart.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Atleast I'm not the only one addicted.
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I like Fleur De Lis as much as some of the mane6 even though she was only in one episode?
> ...


Nah. I put Octavia up there with the mane 6.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Nah. I put Octavia up there with the mane 6.


So did I

Woo imagination


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Fleur needs more fanart.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NzuWb5Vj5KI
I would prefer Fancy Pants myself, the little bits of art that I've found are pretty good


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder if we're going to be seeing any elemental-based ponies in future?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I wonder if we're going to be seeing any elemental-based ponies in future?


We've got two so far; Earth and air.

I've heard about mer-ponies, but I'm not so sure about fire...


----------



## BRN (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> I've heard about mer-ponies, but I'm not so sure about fire...


[yt]UYdJT_KY5_s[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> [yt]UYdJT_KY5_s[/yt]




Surely Ponyta would've been more appropriate.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Surely Ponyta would've been more appropriate.



Nope - Twilight's got the horn and all.

I was hoping she'd turn into a Bidoof, though.

BIDOOF GET NO LUFFS ;_;


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Nope - Twilight's got the horn and all.
> 
> I was hoping she'd turn into a Bidoof, though.
> 
> BIDOOF GET NO LUFFS ;_;


They'll get even less luffs if they burst into flames and hover for a second.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> They'll get even less luffs if they burst into flames and hover for a second.



Sometimes Bidoof isn't on fire.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Sometimes Bidoof isn't on fire.


Yes, but he doesn't appear to be particularly angry does he?

If only that tree was on fire, THEN he'd represent the fire po-

Oh

He's not a pony...


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have an excellent idea! Let's change the subject!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Nah. I put Octavia up there with the mane 6.





Vukasin said:


> So did I
> 
> Woo imagination


I forgot about Octavia and vinyl scratch.
I feel bad that I like so many more of the background characters than I do the mane6.  It's not that I hate the mane6, it's that the fandom has put so much effort into some of the background characters. Also some of the main characters need mental help badly.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Don't forget the Pony countdown.
> 
> http://ponycountdown.com/



>thankyoubasedgod.jpg


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I can't decide which pony I like best anymore. So far it's tied between two of them, and one of them is a Crusader 

It's Applejack and Sweetie Bell.

Applejack because of her humbleness, hard work, plus I feel for the Honesty aspect she represents.
Sweetie Bell because SHE IS SO DARN ADORABLE AND SWEET.

So far I can't commit to one or the other.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> So, I can't decide which pony I like best anymore. So far it's tied between two of them, and one of them is a Crusader
> 
> It's Applejack and Sweetie Bell.
> 
> ...


It's hard picking a favorite favorite pony all around.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, I'm not even gonna try to pick a favourite since all of the mane 6 have attributes I love... But if it has to be one, it's my waifu Rarity.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

FLUTTERSHY EPISODE ON SATURDAY
I AM SO PUMPED


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> So, I can't decide which pony I like best anymore. So far it's tied between two of them, and one of them is a Crusader
> 
> It's Applejack and Sweetie Bell.
> 
> ...



AppleJack used to be my favourite, but then Pinkie took over.

Sweetie Belle is my favourite CMC though.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also, was messing around on FL Studio before... Having so much fun with it so I might upload a short song tonight if i'm lucky. Sounding pretty good so far as it's my first ever attempt at Industrial MLP music.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For my fellow Pinkie Pie fans:
http://askhotbloodedpinkie.tumblr.com/

Fuck ya


----------



## Conker (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Atleast I'm not the only one addicted.
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I like Fleur De Lis as much as some of the mane6 even though she was only in one episode?
> ...


I think it's incredibly weird that you lump extreme side characters and background ponies in with your favorites. 

But I really really hate fanon.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> For my fellow Pinkie Pie fans:
> http://askhotbloodedpinkie.tumblr.com/
> 
> Fuck ya



Already following. It's awesome!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I think it's incredibly weird that you lump extreme side characters and background ponies in with your favorites.
> 
> But I really really hate fanon.



If it were for the fandom, one could affirm the show is filled with one-time-wonders (seriously, OCTAVIA?! Of all helplessly random things?!). I really wonder what goes through people's minds, I can understand Derpy, Doctor Hooves and even Bon-Bon and Lyra to an extent, but the popularity of ponies like Vynil Scratch and Berry Punch is... confusing. How come fans put so much effort in these ponies?

Edit: okay, I reckon there's _soomeeeeethiiiiiiing_ in those background ponies, but still...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> For my fellow Pinkie Pie fans:
> http://askhotbloodedpinkie.tumblr.com/
> 
> Fuck ya


askhotbloodedpinkie is a badass tumblr and if there is ever a episode where show pinkie acted like hotbloodedpinkie I would be astounded.


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> If it were for the fandom, one could affirm the show is filled with one-time-wonders (seriously, OCTAVIA?! Of all helplessly random things?!). I really wonder what goes through people's minds, I can understand Derpy, Doctor Hooves and even Bon-Bon and Lyra to an extent, but the popularity of ponies like Vynil Scratch and Berry Punch is... confusing. How come fans put so much effort in these ponies?
> 
> Edit: okay, I reckon there's _soomeeeeethiiiiiiing_ in those background ponies, but still...


Cause of fan stuff like Allegrezza are of such high quality that they spawn fan work of the fan work until it becomes standard.
Allegrezza spawned the vinyl and octavia fanpairing.


----------



## Conker (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Cause of fan stuff like Allegrezza are of such high quality that they spawn fan work of the fan work until it becomes standard.
> Allegrezza spawned the vinyl and octavia fanpairing.


But it's not standard because it isn't canon; moreover, you're talking about shipping which really needs to stay out of this show. It ruins the tone of it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But it's not standard because it isn't canon; moreover, you're talking about shipping which really needs to stay out of this show. It ruins the tone of it.


Well as close to standard as fanon can get.

As much as I like AppleDash I agree shpping needs to stay out of the show, since the majority of the fan pairings are lesbian fan pairings that would cause a potential lawsuit.


----------



## Conker (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Edit: nevermind. Bad post was bad, argumentatively speaking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me or is this episode going to be the return of flutterbitch?

Lauren Faust's next project is going to be airing tomorrow on cartoon network, and since they change the time for mlp if you have cartoon network give it a watch.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/03/lauren-faust-speaks-about-new-super.html#comment-form


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or is this episode going to be the return of flutterbitch?


Yes please. I'd love if she had been there from the beginning and became a recurrent antagonist.

Also, I've been to the Flim Flam brothers' song a lot these last days when I could be listening to more Tchaikovsky. It's dangerously catchy, and the lyrics are actually fun at places, I especially love the background chorus of "Cider! Cider! Cider! Cider!", which lends it much of it catchyness and contagious enthusiasm.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Also, I've been to the Flim Flam brothers' song a lot these last days when I could be listening to more Tchaikovsky. It's dangerously catchy, and the lyrics are actually fun at places, I especially love the background chorus of "Cider! Cider! Cider! Cider!", which lends it much of it catchyness and contagious enthusiasm.



Same with "Smile, Smile, Smile". Catchy song, fun lyrics, contagious happiness.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found the Smile song to be offensively happy and cheerful, to the point where I wanted to scream "SHUT UP, LIFE IS NOT ALL SUNSHINE AND RAINBOWS." right in Pinkie Pie's face.

She's too happy. She really is. She needs to be stopped or put on medication. I'm serious.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, nearly 5 more hours to wait. Time to watch some more ponies.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I found the Smile song to be offensively happy and cheerful, to the point where I wanted to scream "SHUT UP, LIFE IS NOT ALL SUNSHINE AND RAINBOWS." right in Pinkie Pie's face.
> 
> She's too happy. She really is. She needs to be stopped or put on medication. I'm serious.



Someone's a negative Nancy. It sounds like you need more Pinkie Pie!


----------



## Conker (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I found the Smile song to be offensively happy and cheerful, to the point where I wanted to scream "SHUT UP, LIFE IS NOT ALL SUNSHINE AND RAINBOWS." right in Pinkie Pie's face.
> 
> She's too happy. She really is. She needs to be stopped or put on medication. I'm serious.


That's why I love that song. I can't not smile when I listen to it, and it's been gloomy as all hell lately, so smiling is kinda rare.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

THE NEW EPISODE WAS BUCKING AWESOME. I CAN NOT CONTAIN MY PLEASURE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> THE NEW EPISODE WAS BUCKING AWESOME. I CAN NOT CONTAIN MY PLEASURE.


Damn, I missed the episode.  I'll have to wait.


Conker said:


> That's why I love that song. I can't not smile when I listen to it, and it's been gloomy as all hell lately, so smiling is kinda rare.


It's so cheerful that most people pop right out of being depressed.


AlexInsane said:


> I found the Smile song to be offensively happy and cheerful, to the point where I wanted to scream "SHUT UP, LIFE IS NOT ALL SUNSHINE AND RAINBOWS." right in Pinkie Pie's face.
> 
> She's too happy. She really is. She needs to be stopped or put on medication. I'm serious.


There definitely is something wrong with pinkie, but would you rather have her how she is or how she was in party of one?  Talking to a couple of rocks is a bad sign that there's someone is insane.


*edit*
Wow ponyville isn't as nice as we thought.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was decent. Not a favourite for me, but it was enjoyable and Fluttershy is a cute pony. The whole scene when she was called up on stage, was adorable.

The random ponies in Ponyville are generally pretty rude. She probably should have gone home and tried again tomorrow, cuz almost every pony at that farmer's market was a jerk!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

JESUS!  Ponyville is full of rude ponies.
What did Discord escape his emprisonment or something?
Sweet baby jesus and the orphans, flutterbitch is mean.


Just found out the hobby lobby staff pointed me to the wrong charcoal... fuuuuccckk.  I can't use this.  Looks like I'm going to have to start over my ponysona again, without color.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I found the Smile song to be offensively happy and cheerful, to the point where I wanted to scream "SHUT UP, LIFE IS NOT ALL SUNSHINE AND RAINBOWS." right in Pinkie Pie's face.
> 
> She's too happy. She really is. She needs to be stopped or put on medication. I'm serious.



That attitude didn't work for Cranky Doodle Donkey and it won't work for you either. Pinkie will smile your soul, dammit!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbiU1EQWAVY&list=UURdktXkmue8UoXJWj0KoB0g&index=1&feature=plcp

lol!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbiU1EQWAVY&list=UURdktXkmue8UoXJWj0KoB0g&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> lol!


I actually thought fluttershy was going to swear at that moment.


Also I had yet another pony dream last night.. I used to have dreams about being a space marine decapitating aliens with a bowie knife and now I have dreams about technicolor ponies singing about friendship...


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I guess that answers who'sever question it was about whether or not we would see her stare again.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

More translations of Japanese commenters  on fansubbed MLP episodes. Look for "What Japan Thinks of MLPxxx" posts ('xxx' refers to the episode number). It seems the blog owner is translating the comments as each fansubbed episode appears on Nicovideo.jp.

---PCJ


----------



## Cult (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't mean to interupt, but I just watched Shed.MOV and Lesson Zero and I just got an idea. I was thinking of drawing the Mane 6 as Horror Movie Characters.

My Ideas:

Twilight Sparkle - Jack Torrance (you know, the guy from The Shining)
Pinkie Pie - Norman Bates (I chose this one because of her actions in Party for One)
Spike - Ash Williams (with a speech bubble that says "Hail to the Princess, baby!")
Applejack - Leatherface
Fluttershy - Jason Voorhees
Rarity - Carrie
Rainbow Dash - Freddy Krueger

I'd like to hear your opinions on this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized something.
Derpy was in the background next to fluttershy at the celery stand and on her bag was a image of a muffin.
So not only is she still canon they're making fanon into canon.


----------



## Cult (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just realized something.
> Derpy was in the background next to fluttershy at the celery stand and on her bag was a image of a muffin.
> So not only is she still canon they're making fanon into canon.



Cool story, bro.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just realized something.
> Derpy was in the background next to fluttershy at the celery stand and on her bag was a image of a muffin.
> So not only is she still canon they're making fanon into canon.



She's also at Iron Will's seminar and her eyes are derped
*success kid.jpg*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just realized something.
> Derpy was in the background next to fluttershy at the celery stand and on her bag was a image of a muffin.
> So not only is she still canon they're making fanon into canon.



Bon-Bon's bag has Lyra's cutie mark on it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Bon-Bon's bag has Lyra's cutie mark on it.


I didn't notice that.
D'awwww


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Bon-Bon's bag has Lyra's cutie mark on it.



This is a bit too adorable.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> I don't mean to interupt, but I just watched Shed.MOV and Lesson Zero and I just got an idea. I was thinking of drawing the Mane 6 as Horror Movie Characters.
> 
> My Ideas:
> 
> ...



I think Fluttershy would make a better Carrie than Rarity would.
Rainbow Dash as Freddy? I guess it could work, but you'll have to make the sweater with rainbow stripes.


----------



## Cult (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Rainbow Dash as Freddy? I guess it could work, but you'll have to make the sweater with rainbow stripes.



Not a bad idea.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> I don't mean to interupt, but I just watched Shed.MOV and Lesson Zero and I just got an idea. I was thinking of drawing the Mane 6 as Horror Movie Characters.



Seems strange and unnecessary... like a majority of things any fandom does.

So proceed.


----------



## Conker (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was alright, but I feel Spongebob did a better take on the "be assertive" plot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh legos may make lego mlp.
http://lego.cuusoo.com/ideas/view/11176#
It's just in the planning stages right now though, they need enough signers on it to show that there's enough of people interested in buying it to justify production.


----------



## Conker (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh legos may make lego mlp.
> http://lego.cuusoo.com/ideas/view/11176#
> It's just in the planning stages right now though, they need enough signers on it to show that there's enough of people interested in buying it to justify production.


Man, if Legos weren't so god damned expensive, I'd be all over that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Man, if Legos weren't so god damned expensive, I'd be all over that.


It's just in the initial stages, it needs to prove that there's enough of a market to justify production.


----------



## Conker (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's just in the initial stages, it needs to prove that there's enough of a market to justify production.


I hope that happens. I'd get a set of figures if they were available. 

I wouldn't go drop $50+ on places from Ponyville though.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's just in the initial stages, it needs to prove that there's enough of a market to justify production.


According to the Comments on there, Hasbro and Lego are competitors, Hasbro having their own building bricks (Kre-O). That would make the licensing stuff a bit harder


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> According to the Comments on there, Hasbro and Lego are competitors, Hasbro having their own building bricks (Kre-O). That would make the licensing stuff a bit harder


On the other hand with how popular the show is Lego may want a piece of that pie and Hasbro would be able to get a ton of money from their liscensing.
Kinda like what they do with the transformers franchise and the movies.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> She's also at Iron Will's seminar and her eyes are derped
> *success kid.jpg*





Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Bon-Bon's bag has Lyra's cutie mark on it.



And Little Pip re-appears in the beginning of the market scene, running by in the background as Fluttershy inspects her checklist. As mentioned in TVTropes, his appearance is a "blink and you missed it" moment.

BTW, anyone else get the impression, after FLuttershy gets b*tchslapped by Angel (who now needs to be drawn with a pimp-hat), that maybe this is the reason for "the shed"?

---PCJ


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was anybody else bothered by how casually Pinkie referred to Iron Will as "a monster"?
I am glad that Fluttershy called her out on it (meaning the writers are  making it clear that it's not the standard term), but she was fairly mild about it.

Granted, he's a mythical creature and thus out of the ordinary for ponies, but the townsfolk at the seminar weren't bothered at all by his species. It just came across as casual racism to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> Was anybody else bothered by how casually Pinkie referred to Iron Will as "a monster"?
> I am glad that Fluttershy called her out on it (meaning the writers are  making it clear that it's not the standard term), but she was fairly mild about it.
> 
> Granted, he's a mythical creature and thus out of the ordinary for ponies, but the townsfolk at the seminar weren't bothered at all by his species. It just came across as casual racism to me.


Well we know that equestria has a rigid caste system so it's possible that they have or have had rascism or it's like how rascism is in the usa.  By that I mean subtle, but it still exists.


This has been bothering me for a while, where is applejack's mom and dad?  Even in the flashback with showing how she got her cutie mark they weren't there.
It's possible that they're dead, but where did applebloom come from then?


----------



## Corto (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's just in the initial stages, it needs to prove that there's enough of a market to justify production.


Don't get your hopes up, that's just some design some random shmook uploaded to Lego's little "show your stuff" site. It's like claiming that my pony rendition of Pinochet will become a recurring villain because I uploaded a vector to Deviantart and I only need enough people to sign an online petition.

Would be neat, though. The lego thing, not the dictator thing.


----------



## Cult (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This has been bothering me for a while, where is applejack's mom and dad?  Even in the flashback with showing how she got her cutie mark they weren't there.
> It's possible that they're dead, but where did applebloom come from then?



It's called a hillbilly family, ever heard of it?

Also, have any of you guys joined a brony forum? I have.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> It's called a hillbilly family, ever heard of it?
> 
> Also, have any of you guys joined a brony forum? I have.


Well that certainly would explain the discrepancy.

I don't know of any brony forums, and besides I spend too much time on here as it is.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Harebelle said:


> Was anybody else bothered by how casually Pinkie referred to Iron Will as "a monster"?
> I am glad that Fluttershy called her out on it (meaning the writers are  making it clear that it's not the standard term), but she was fairly mild about it.
> 
> Granted, he's a mythical creature and thus out of the ordinary for ponies, but the townsfolk at the seminar weren't bothered at all by his species. It just came across as casual racism to me.



[h=2]monÂ·ster[/h]noun

 1. a legendary animal combining features of animal and human form or having the forms of various animals in combination, as a centaur, griffin, or sphinx. 


-From Dictionary.com

A minotaur is literally, by the first definition of the word, a monster. Fluttershy was just spazzing out at other ponies over nothing, which is what the writers were making a point of.

I almost didn't notice the "Incredible Hulk sad walking away scene at the end of the TV series" reference in the episode. It was pretty damn obvious after it was pointed out to me though, and that was kinda awesome.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You mean....

APPLEJACK X BIG MAC = APPLEBLOOM?!

ogodwhatthefuck


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> You mean....
> 
> APPLEJACK X BIG MAC = APPLEBLOOM?!
> 
> ogodwhatthefuck


Well their parents have never been seen even children, so the most logical explanation is their parents died early on.  The second most logical explanation is that their parents abandoned them, which regardless I highly doubt would be legal in any civilization that mirrors our own.

Not to mention equestria doesn't seem to follow judeo-christian societal rules and instead have their own completely different set of moral and societal rules.  While their society SEEMS at first to be based off of our culture, it is primarily a plot device to make the ponies seem mentally human, but they are different enough that it is obvious that they aren't human and have their own culture.

Tl:dr; their culture seems to only mirror ours on the surface, so when trying to explain their civilization it's best to not use our culture as a strict model.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I mean, in real life animals don't really care if they have sex with their own offspring and/or siblings, so I suppose it's entirely possible that Applebloom is a product of that, but I don't think that's what actually happened, as this is a KID'S SHOW we're talking about. I mean, we haven't even seen the pony equivalent of a kiss yet on the show, I don't think, let alone any kind of sexual overtones. Which, again, I wouldn't expect because this is not a show for adults, even the ones who are creepy bronies that slash nonexistant ponies with each other and then proceed to fap over it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Well, I mean, in real life animals don't really care if they have sex with their own offspring and/or siblings, so I suppose it's entirely possible that Applebloom is a product of that, but I don't think that's what actually happened, as this is a KID'S SHOW we're talking about. I mean, we haven't even seen the pony equivalent of a kiss yet on the show, I don't think, let alone any kind of sexual overtones. Which, again, I wouldn't expect because this is not a show for adults, even the ones who are creepy bronies that slash nonexistant ponies with each other and then proceed to fap over it.


The most likely scenario is that they just left is as a plot hole and didn't realize the most likely explanations to the plot holes aren't exactly family friendly.

Another example of a plot hole is pumpkin cake and pound cake, genetically that doesn't make sense.

Also Alicorns.

Minotaurs.

Or how there's 2 females to every male.

Tl:dr; don't over think the show, you won't like the results.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The most likely scenario is that they just left is as a plot hole and didn't realize the most likely explanations to the plot holes aren't exactly family friendly.
> 
> Another example of a plot hole is pumpkin cake and pound cake, genetically that doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of the PBS show "Dragon Tales"... there's this two headed dragon character.  Brother and sister.  Two heads, one body.  Think on that for a bit.

Oh, here's a pic:  http://www.dragontalestv.com/


----------



## Cult (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> You mean....
> 
> APPLEJACK X BIG MAC = APPLEBLOOM?!
> 
> ogodwhatthefuck



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjI86MMzY8k


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> This reminds me of the PBS show "Dragon Tales"... there's this two headed dragon character.  Brother and sister.  Two heads, one body.  Think on that for a bit.
> 
> Oh, here's a pic:  http://www.dragontalestv.com/


Mental images, mental images everywhere.
How would that even work anyhow?


----------



## Cult (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I solved the mystery of who Applejack's parents are. In the episode Cutie Pox, you can see a picture of a couple, they're probably her parents or maybe just a random photo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> I think I solved the mystery of who Applejack's parents are. In the episode Cutie Pox, you can see a picture of a couple, they're probably her parents or maybe just a random photo.


I saw it, probably not their parents because they look nothing like the apple family.
It looks like a ponified version of american gothic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*yes I know it's a double post, but it has content*
The rumors about southpark doing a my little pony episode turns out to be true. The next episode is going to be named, "my little brony"....
This isn't going to end well.
Prepare ship for level 4 drama, fasten all seatbelts, seal all entrances and exits!  Close all shops in the mall! Cancel the three ring circus! Secure all animals in the zoo!


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *yes I know it's a double post, but it has content*The rumors about southpark doing a my little pony episode turns out to be true. The next episode is going to be named, "my little brony"....This isn't going to end well.



That's really actually true and for real? That's awesome!

It will end well. They will most likely spare neither side (Bronies and haters), because that's how they always do it. Besides, it's likely Stone and Parker respect MLP:FiM themselves, as they do animation and they love musicals. That would probably be the reason they'd do an episode on it at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> That's really actually true and for real? That's awesome!It will end well. They will most likely spare neither side (Bronies and haters), because that's how they always do it. Besides, it's likely Stone and Parker respect MLP:FiM themselves, as they do animation and they love musicals. That would probably be the reason they'd do an episode on it at all.


I haven't watched south park in years, but I was worried that they were going to harp on the show.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I haven't watched south park in years, but I was worried that they were going to harp on the show.



It's actually been a much smarter and entertaining show the past few seasons. The humour is still outrageous, but it's been a lot more clever about it. I got sick of it's old style and stopped watching for a few years, and when I tuned in more recently, it has really developed. It's kinda at it's best lately. Hopefully that will also be the case here.

Where did you hear this info from, though? There were false rumors going around of them doing an ep on Bronies in the fall...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> It's actually been a much smarter and entertaining show the past few seasons. The humour is still outrageous, but it's been a lot more clever about it. I got sick of it's old style and stopped watching for a few years, and when I tuned in more recently, it has really developed. It's kinda at it's best lately. Hopefully that will also be the case here.
> 
> Where did you hear this info from, though? There were false rumors going around of them doing an ep on Bronies in the fall...


I stopped watching it all together cause of how it used to be, but I don't have tv anymore so I have no real way to watch it anymore.

Plot summary leak for next episode shows the episode title.  I hope I'm wrong about this though.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I squeed so hard when Fluttershy made a Gone with the Wind reference quote!


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was walking on college, saw a student wearing a fluttershy shirt!!! 

Would have said something but she was staring at me like I was a creeper, no doubt because I probably had a stupid look on my face.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Was walking on college, saw a student wearing a fluttershy shirt!!!
> 
> Would have said something but she was staring at me like I was a creeper, no doubt because I probably had a stupid look on my face.


You should have just said something like, "fluttershy is best pony"


----------



## Conker (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You should have just said something like, "fluttershy is best pony"


I don't see how lying would have helped him :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Mental images, mental images everywhere.
> *How would that even work anyhow?*



I don't know, and I don't think I wanna know...




CannonFodder said:


> *yes I know it's a double post, but it has content*
> The rumors about southpark doing a my little pony episode turns out to be true. The next episode is going to be named, "my little brony"....
> *This isn't going to end well.*
> Prepare ship for level 4 drama, fasten all seatbelts, seal all entrances and exits!  Close all shops in the mall! Cancel the three ring circus! Secure all animals in the zoo!



Poor Kenny... I wonder how he'll be killed in this episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> I don't know, and I don't think I wanna know...
> 
> Poor Kenny... I wonder how he'll be killed in this episode.


It only goes to show that you shouldn't over think plot holes in cartoons, otherwise you'll come up with some bad mental images.

$5 says unicorn horn on a toy.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Poor Kenny... I wonder how he'll be killed in this episode.



Twilight Sparkle will flip out and impale him. With a fork.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Twilight Sparkle will flip out and impale him. With a fork.


Wow two for impalement, that's kinda twisted of us.

Anybody else notice how fluttershy used her wings as hands?
So pegasus can use their wings, unicorns can use their magic & earth ponies can use their tails?
Then why do you they use their hooves so much?


----------



## Conker (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Poor Kenny... I wonder how he'll be killed in this episode.


They sort of stopped that running gag awhile ago. Kenny doesn't get offed as often as he used to; actually, it's quite rare nowadays. I don't really recall him dying since the episodes where they explained what happens to him when he dies.


----------



## Cult (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> I don't know, and I don't think I wanna know...



They're probably siamese twins.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's late but here's something I said Feb. 29th.



Commiecomrade said:


> Sorely lacking in Fluttershy as of late. My prediction is 1 of 2 things:
> 
> 1. She is told to be more assertive and it gets out of hand. Moral: Don't try to change your friends.
> 2. She becomes very reclusive and her talents are needed. Moral: Be more social, you basement-dwelling bronies.


AM I FUCKING RIGHT OR WHAT??


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Poor Kenny... I wonder how he'll be killed in this episode.



Cupcakes maybe (assuming they still do)

Do you know when it is to air?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Cupcakes maybe (assuming they still do)
> 
> Do you know when it is to air?


Okay I gotta admit, that would be funny.

Next Wednesday.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It only goes to show that you shouldn't over think plot holes in cartoons, *otherwise you'll come up with some bad mental images*.



Indeed.




AlexInsane said:


> Twilight Sparkle will flip out and impale him. *With a fork.*



Do ponies even use forks?




Conker said:


> *They sort of stopped that running gag awhile ago.* Kenny doesn't get offed as often as he used to; actually, it's quite rare nowadays. I don't really recall him dying since the episodes where they explained what happens to him when he dies.



Oh... well, I haven't watched the series in ages, so I didn't know.




cultfilmlover said:


> They're probably siamese twins.



No, that's not how siamese twinning works.  This is how it works:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSy9W3gIhnQ




Inciatus said:


> Cupcakes maybe (assuming they still do)
> 
> *Do you know when it is to air?*



Haven't got a clue.  Hopefully not cupcakes... wouldn't want to ruin my appetite.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Do ponies even use forks?



THEY COULD IF THEY TRIED HARDER >=(


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

AJ is growing on me.  I didn't like her much before, but I kinda do now.  Curse you amazing humanized cosplays.


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Going back to the last episode, did Rarity's voice wound different to anyone else?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Going back to the last episode, did Rarity's voice wound different to anyone else?


You're not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: cadence



*Yes I know it's a double post, but as again I have content*
It has been confirmed that the season finale is going to be the revealing of shining armor and cadence, as well as their wedding.
The only new news is that it turns out shining armor is twilight's brother, I guess that answers how they are relevant to the plot.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-txkt_ho_P-4/T1aqhBxb4aI/AAAAAAAAhsw/dJ2allUaSDY/s1600/vzgdut.jpg


----------



## veeno (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *Yes I know it's a double post, but as again I have content*
> It has been confirmed that the season finale is going to be the revealing of shining armor and cadence, as well as their wedding.
> The only new news is that it turns out shining armor is twilight's brother, I guess that answers how they are relevant to the plot.
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-txkt_ho_P-4/T1aqhBxb4aI/AAAAAAAAhsw/dJ2allUaSDY/s1600/vzgdut.jpg



Interesting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Interesting.





Spoiler: in laws



I guess that makes twilight and celestia in-laws.
Since it's going to be two episodes I bet there's going to be a wedding crasher that derails the wedding.



Oh god, that means the season is going to be over in 6 and a half weeks!  I can already feel the pony withdrawls.


----------



## veeno (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can already feel the pony withdrawls.



When it ends you can read fan comics


----------



## lostcat461 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Or you could make millions with a pony rehab center


----------



## veeno (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Or you could make millions with a pony rehab center



You put an image in my head.

Get it out *now*!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Or you could make millions with a pony rehab center


_~They tried to make me go to pony rehab and I said neigh neigh neigh~_


----------



## lostcat461 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> _~They tried to make me go to pony rehab and I said neigh neigh neigh~_



Ha, just be glad none of em had a bit and bridle. Silly pony shark.


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally had a pony dream the other night. It was like watching an episode, the plot synopsis being: Rainbowdash has fallen into a severe rut and doesn't know how to get out of it. The more days she spends doing the same thing, the less color she has on herself. Her main went from rainbow to sort of a dull grey-blue. I woke up before I saw how it ended (my cat's doing).

Totally represents my current life to a T, cept I'm still white and not grey :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I finally had a pony dream the other night. It was like watching an episode, the plot synopsis being: Rainbowdash has fallen into a severe rut and doesn't know how to get out of it. The more days she spends doing the same thing, the less color she has on herself. Her main went from rainbow to sort of a dull grey-blue. I woke up before I saw how it ended (my cat's doing).
> 
> Totally represents my current life to a T, cept I'm still white and not grey :V


I've been having pony dreams on a regular basis nowadays.


----------



## veeno (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think i am moving away from the pony fandom.

It is getting boring.

*prepares to be stoned to death*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> I think i am moving away from the pony fandom.
> 
> It is getting boring.
> 
> *prepares to be stoned to death*


That's what happens whenever you overdose on ponies.
I needed a break from it a while back as well, but came back.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> I think i am moving away from the pony fandom.
> 
> It is getting boring.
> 
> *prepares to be stoned to death*



Door's always open.


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree with the above statement (assuming it is still CF).

Take a break and you will likely come back interest renewed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: there happy?



Well since it's been confirmed shining armor is twilight's brother and he's marrying cadence that would explain why twilight sparkle and celestia are so close.  They're going to be family.


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well since it's been confirmed shining armor is twilight's brother and he's marrying cadence that would explain why twilight sparkle and celestia are so close.  They're going to be family.



Hopefully a dysfunctional family. Functional families are far too boring.


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well since it's been confirmed shining armor is twilight's brother and he's marrying cadence that would explain why twilight sparkle and celestia are so close.  They're going to be family.


Wait, what? Who the fuck is Shining Armor? And who is Cadence?


----------



## Cult (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys, I started a MLP themed forum game. It's right here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/115931-MLP-Mafia-A-Dark-Time-for-Equestria


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Wait, what? Who the fuck is Shining Armor? And who is Cadence?


Two characters that were leaked and will be showing up in the season finale.


Inciatus said:


> Hopefully a dysfunctional family. Functional families are far too boring.


*brady bunch music begins playing*
_~Here's the story of a regal pony~_


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Two characters that were leaked and will be showing up in the season finale.


Well then fucking spoilers ya jackass >:[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Well then fucking spoilers ya jackass >:[


In all fairness Hasbro did a real crappy job keeping them a secret, they even had a booth for them and giant paper backdrops with their names and everything.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I would lol if the wedding crasher turned out to be Shining Armor's gay ex-lover and he would be all "YES, I OBJECT! HE STILL OWES ME HEAD FROM THREE YEARS AGO!"

It'll never happen, obviously, but the idea of a fabulous gay pony making sum dramaz amuses me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I would lol if the wedding crasher turned out to be Shining Armor's gay ex-lover and he would be all "YES, I OBJECT! HE STILL OWES ME HEAD FROM THREE YEARS AGO!"


Not very likely.


Tara strong is trolling again, and as previous it's still funny.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder if the show will focus on societal/family issues as well as the generic "friendship is gud" stuff. Or would that be too heavy for kids to grasp? Like a episode about a young pony that has trouble at home in some fashion/parent's relationship is on the rocks, etc?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I wonder if the show will focus on societal/family issues as well as the generic "friendship is gud" stuff. Or would that be too heavy for kids to grasp? Like a episode about a young pony that has trouble at home in some fashion/parent's relationship is on the rocks, etc?


Well comparing season 1 to season 2 it's a decent chance of happening in season 3.  If I had to take a guess of what season 3 will be like I'd say it's going to be even better, cause so far the show has seemed to get better and better.

People were worried about season 2 saying that it was going to be terrible, but we were happily wrong about that..


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well comparing season 1 to season 2 it's a decent chance of happening in season 3.  If I had to take a guess of what season 3 will be like I'd say it's going to be even better, cause so far the show has seemed to get better and better.
> 
> People were worried about season 2 saying that it was going to be terrible, but we were happily wrong about that..


Everyone knows a series starts to trail off after season 3. Season 1 sees the characters start to find their place, with minor edits here and there as seen fit. The writers find out what works and what doesn't and changes that for Season 2.
Season 2 is all laa dee da with good plots and character moments.
Season 3 starts to see the decline with the last good plots being mined for what they're worth. Arguably this and season 2 will be the best seasons.
Season 4 sees the writers attempt to have the characters or the theme of the show go in different directions to try to make new plots. They might throw in a bottle episode (low budget filler) as they scramble to get every last decent plot.
Season 5 onwards is an increasing spiral of pestilence and death as the writers get into more harebrained, canon-raping plots and characters undergo Flanderization, the exaggeration of their traits. This is a sick dog that has to be put down but is forced to live and suffer.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SeasonalRot


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Stuff



Huh. There's an article on Cracked that says the same thing, except with 7 seasons.



CannonFodder said:


> Since it's going to be two episodes I bet there's going to be a wedding crasher that derails the wedding..



My bits are on Lyra and Bon-Bon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Huh. There's an article on Cracked that says the same thing, except with 7 seasons.
> 
> My bits are on Lyra and Bon-Bon.


It really depends on the quality control for the show.  Most shows try the hit or miss approach with episodes and plots.  The difference is they actually look at the potential plots before giving the go ahead.
I think season 3 will be as good if not better.  Season 4 will plateau, but still be good.  Season 5 won't be as good, but we'll still watch it.  If they make season 6 it won't be good anymore.

I'm hoping that they know when to call it quits with the current series.  What I would like to see is them after the show begins to decline to call it quits on the current series and then make another series that is either a sequel or directly connected to friendship is magic.  A example of that would be like the cutie mark crusaders as adults with their cutie marks, with pip and other fillies as adults and main characters, but the mane6 as reoccuring background characters that every so often get their own episodes.

Tl:dr; they could make another series after friendship is magic by switching out the main characters and background characters, but keep the mane6 still important and occuring on a regular basis.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just hope they don't do the stereotypical "The main characters all have kids who happen to become friends while growing up so now you can basically watch the same show again but with slightly different characters that look a lot like the old ones" thing.
Or TMCAHKWHTBFWGUSNYCBWTSSABWSDCTLALLTOO(tm) for short.


----------



## Corto (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't particularly give a fuck about who's fucking who in ponyworld but I do have an almost irrational hatred to having stuff spoiled in forums. CF stuff like the wedding stuff (particularly the latest detail regarding family ties and whatnot) are leaks that maybe some users don't want to know about before watching the episode itself. 
When discussing a future episode, even if the "leak" was widely known within the particular fandom, always use spoiler tags. Just because you click every link sent to equestria daily it doesn't mean that every forum user posting here is eager to be informed of all leaks. This applies to all threads regarding media such as games, tv series and ponies. 
*As a rule of thumb, if something has not been released, was released very recently (say, a week), or is a particular twist within the story, always spoiler tag it. Always. 

*I'm too lazy to retroactively edit your posts so do it yourself. And be glad I don't like this series otherwise I'd be mad.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Everyone knows a series starts to trail off after season 3.
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SeasonalRot


Not for many sci-fi series, that often didn't start to trail off until the 7th season, like Star Trek. Or SG1, which didn't really trail off until season 8-9, especially when they replaced O'neill and put in those guys from Farscape. And then introduced the Ori, which I would have hated more if they weren't basically Cathoics in Spaaaaaaaaaccceeee.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT31ZeCNdBw
I just saw this on youtube, this is AWESOME!


Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I just hope they don't do the stereotypical "The main characters all have kids who happen to become friends while growing up so now you can basically watch the same show again but with slightly different characters that look a lot like the old ones" thing.
> Or TMCAHKWHTBFWGUSNYCBWTSSABWSDCTLALLTOO(tm) for short.


They already did that with twilight sparkle.
Her mom Twilight is a pony from a previous generation.


CrazyLee said:


> Not for many sci-fi series, that often didn't  start to trail off until the 7th season, like Star Trek. Or SG1, which  didn't really trail off until season 8-9, especially when they replaced  O'neill and put in those guys from Farscape. And then introduced the  Ori, which I would have hated more if they weren't basically Cathoics in  Spaaaaaaaaaccceeee.


Don't kill me, but I kinda liked the new guy more than O'neill cause he damn tried to give it his all.  Fill in Richard Dean Anderson's shoes is a tough order to fill and he tried his best to fill them.

Oh dear, the Ori were terrible.

But getting back on topic, I think season 3 will be just as good.  Then season 4 will be okay, and season 5 will be bad.  I don't season 5 would be terrible terrible, just not a good season.
It really depends on the writers really.  If the writers know what they are doing they could keep the show going for years to come and just as good.  Some tv shows actually get better with age.  We won't know until then.


----------



## Corto (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought only 3 seasons were ordered


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> I thought only 3 seasons were ordered


Only three so far, in all likelihood hasbro is going to squeeze every last cent they possibly can out of the series.  Meaning they are probably going to order more later on.

This is hasbro after all.

I just found whatdoestheinternetthink.net
http://www.whatdoestheinternetthink.net/?s=my little pony friendship is magic
Jeez!  97.9% positive!  That's insane.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Huh. There's an article on Cracked that says the same thing, except with 7 seasons.


I knew about that but forgot where it came from so I tried to emulate it from memory.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: well not really just a expanded synopsis



It's been confirmed the next episode is a time travel episode.


This is going to be awesome!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: well not really just a expanded synopsis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIME TRAVEL MADNESS!
Hopefully we'll see some more crazy Twilight 

But then again, I've got a lot of catching up to do before I can watch it. 10 episodes to be precise.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They already did that with twilight sparkle.
> Her mom Twilight is a pony from a previous generation.



I know, but that's just one character.


----------



## Cain (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Last time I actually looked at this thread, it had around 50 pages (100 posts per page for me) with around 25,000 views.

Now, it's over 100 THOUSAND.

Easily the most-seen and commented in thread of FaF?

Jesus.
Well, onwards to 1/4 a million!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> TIME TRAVEL MADNESS!
> Hopefully we'll see some more crazy Twilight
> 
> But then again, I've got a lot of catching up to do before I can watch it. 10 episodes to be precise.


It's already said that it's going to drive her crazy.  So yeah, more crazy twilight.


Jagged Edge said:


> Last time I actually looked at this thread, it had around 50 pages (100 posts per page for me) with around 25,000 views.
> 
> Now, it's over 100 THOUSAND.
> 
> ...


Actually the most commented thread was the general time wasting thread with 12,706 posts.
By sometime in season three we should be there.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Crazy Twilight + Time Travel? Count me in!

I've become a victim of the show's excellent voice acting, meaning I'm one of those who stays all night long watching those videos that contain a single memorable line and looking at the top comments. Before I realise it, I already have more than 30 opened tabs.

On another unrelated note, I still don't get how those background and one-note ponies became so popular, I almost think someone should make a study on why. I myself would like to say Braeburn back for at least a few seconds and I still don't get why, is it his voice? The fact he reminds me of Owen Wilson? The fact his voice is amazingly fitting and the few lines he gets are all strangely quotable? I don't know, it makes no sense, or at least I find it strange: they get almost no development, only a few scenes, and still aren't as complex as the main six (that is, as complex as the main six are allowed to be, with Rarity, Piknie and Twilight faring better in this regard, not to mention Spike).

Makes me wonder how others would react to the main six if they were background characters as well. Granted, some of those ponies have colorful and rather stand-out designs, but still... and the lenghts they go to giving them full backgrounds and personalities...

And on yet another note, this season's songs are far better than the previous's and I actually sing them (no, people, I was never too sold on _Winter Wrap Up_).


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was impressed by the Winter Wrap-up song, but that was before this season's songs! It's still really good, but it's been an uphill thing. That's pretty unreal for any half-hour cartoon singing.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> On another unrelated note, I still don't get how those background and one-note ponies became so popular, I almost think someone should make a study on why.


Just people having imaginations really. Giving stories to the background characters is fun. Then from there you get fanfics, art, and songs based on those stories. One of my recent songs gave my own interpretation of the fandom Pinkamena, which was fun to make.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And on yet another note, this season's songs are far better than the previous's and I actually sing them (no, people, I was never too sold on _Winter Wrap Up_).


I can agree with that. "Find a Pet" and "Smile, Smile, Smile" have been my two favourites so far.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Just people having imaginations really. Giving stories to the background characters is fun. Then from there you get fanfics, art, and songs based on those stories. One of my recent songs gave my own interpretation of the fandom Pinkamena, which was fun to make.
> 
> 
> I can agree with that. "Find a Pet" and "Smile, Smile, Smile" have been my two favourites so far.


I still like winter wrap just as much, mainly because of nostalgia.  However the majority of my favorite songs are from season 2.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone remember that JibJab Unnecessary Force video with Pinkie Pie blowing shit up with a tank and nuke someone posted here a while back? Google and other searches come up with nothing, and I don't feel like going through 200 pages....


Unrelated


Edit 2: This is what I get for watching pony shit while in school before class. Got a note tucked under my backpack:

"Thought I saw EQD on your screen. Visit MichiganBronies.org" 

XD XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Edit 2: This is what I get for watching pony shit while in school before class. Got a note tucked under my backpack:
> 
> "Thought I saw EQD on your screen. Visit MichiganBronies.org"
> 
> XD XD


Bronies are everywhere.
"They're coming out of the walls!  They're coming out of the goddamn walls!"


----------



## veeno (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Bronies are everywhere.
> "They're coming out of the walls! They're coming out of the goddamn walls!"



I love you for posting that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh wow.
The trailer for next episode is amazing


Spoiler: time travel



[YT]4igWjESBpsg#![/YT]


Wouldn't that create a time paradox though?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Bronies are everywhere.
> *"They're coming out of the walls!  They're coming out of the goddamn walls!"*



http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/b...-from-the-Voodvork-Out/Reginald-Bretnor/?si=0


----------



## Conker (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I realized that the series is missing three characters that would be amazing references. We need a unicorn named Charlie, a donkey named Dapple, and a horse named Rocinante. 

If nothing else, someone should write a fanfic where Dapple and Rocinante show up to Ponyville.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie Pie could annoy Charlie all the time and it would be GREAT.

"CHARLIE! CHAAAAAARLIE! CHAR-LIE!"
"OH MY GOD, LEAVE ME ALONE!"


----------



## Conker (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Pinkie Pie could annoy Charlie all the time and it would be GREAT.
> 
> "CHARLIE! CHAAAAAARLIE! CHAR-LIE!"
> "OH MY GOD, LEAVE ME ALONE!"


Rocinante could go up to Rarity and be like "Beautiful maid, could you..." and then Pinkie would break in with "OH SILLY, SHE ISN'T A MAID! trollface.jpg"


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Rocinante could go up to Rarity and be like "Beautiful maid, could you..." and then Pinkie would break in with "OH SILLY, SHE ISN'T A MAID! trollface.jpg"



And then Pinkie foiled him forever and he left in an adventure to impress Rarity, his donkey companion didn't leave without buying a few things at the Cakes'. The end.

On the trailer: 
While I have faith in the execution, blatant sawyness isn't enoguh, though enough of an acceptable start, I'd say.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh wow.
> The trailer for next episode is amazing
> 
> 
> ...



Relevent


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Relevent


We will find out on saturday.
What would be amazing is if she keeps going back in time to prevent whatever it is she went back in time to prevent herself from doing and wound up with 20 other twilights trying to figure it out and then the last version just winged it and wound up fixing it.


----------



## veeno (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We will find out on saturday.
> What would be amazing is if she keeps going back in time to prevent whatever it is she went back in time to prevent herself from doing and wound up with 20 other twilights trying to figure it out and then the last version just winged it and wound up fixing it.


Red vs blue season 3?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Red vs blue season 3?


Are you psychic?


----------



## veeno (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Are you psychic?




yes


----------



## Lunar (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Are you psychic?


S'true, man.  She's got Russian magic.

I feel like... sort of detached from MLP lately.  Haven't gotten around to watching/following it lately.  I still like it, though.  How odd.  :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> yes


*begins thinking of rick astley to mentally rickroll you*


Lunar said:


> I feel like... sort of detached from MLP lately.  Haven't gotten around to watching/following it lately.  I still like it, though.  How odd.  :V


I know that feeling, I watched the show too much and from now on I'm making sure I don't watch it TOO much.
The next episode is going to be fucking amazing though from what I can tell.  By the way did anyone else notice the terminator reference?  Also there was a solid snake reference as well.
War is now canon.


My best guess of the episode-
Back to equestria 2: judgement of liberty.

And corto no that is not a spoiler, cause I don't know anything about the episode.  I'm just making random shots in the dark guesses of what it'll actually be.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I asked my local cardshop owner if he would be selling MLP cards if they came out with a card game and he said "Yes" immediately with a straight face. Inwardly I was all "FUCK YEAH" and then covered my enthusiasm by making a joke about Rainbow Dash being a 5 color EDH General with trample, flying, and haste.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I asked my local cardshop owner if he would be selling MLP cards if they came out with a card game and he said "Yes" immediately with a straight face. Inwardly I was all "FUCK YEAH" and then covered my enthusiasm by making a joke about Rainbow Dash being a 5 color EDH General with trample, flying, and haste.


Wait wait.. you mean there's a mlp card game?!


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait wait.. you mean there's a mlp card game?!



I haven't heard of one as of yet, though I suppose it is possible. It would probably be more on the lines of a board game with cards, if they decided to make it into a game.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> I haven't heard of one as of yet, though I suppose it is possible. It would probably be more on the lines of a board game with cards, if they decided to make it into a game.


There's a brony project going on about it.
http://ponycardgame.tumblr.com/
It's still a work in progress, and apparently they've had to change Fluttershy because she was too powerful when playtesting.

But I'm sure there's more out there. Just fan-based stuff. Nothing official at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> http://ponycardgame.tumblr.com/
> It's still a work in progress, and apparently they've had to change Fluttershy because she was too powerful when playtesting.


Shut up and take my money!

For some odd reason with fighting is magic fluttershy is overpowered as well.  Why is it that fan based games have her overpowered?  Just seems odd to me.


----------



## BRN (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why is it that fan based games have her overpowered?  Just seems odd to me.


[yt]rwp60eYuie0[/yt][yt]aYwqtylZjKQ[/yt][yt]6O3xD1Hgtus[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> [yt]rwp60eYuie0[/yt][yt]aYwqtylZjKQ[/yt][yt]6O3xD1Hgtus[/yt]


Why is she the timid one again?


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Friendship is magic - kindness is POWER.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fluttershy isn't OP. She's only has 1 attack so far, and it's instant kill, but if you're playing Fluttershy properly you won't use it anyways. So it balances out.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pony, I am disappoint


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why is she the timid one again?


"Beware the fury of the quiet one"
-Someone I don't know


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Lol, a hacker named "Pinkie Pie" broke the fourth wall inbetween chrome and windows.
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/...-chrome-with-three-0day-vulnerabilities/10649
It just goes to show there's no fourth wall that pinkie pie can't break.
Before you ask this was basically google asking people to try and find exploits so that they can fix them.


----------



## wheelieotter (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Last night, Tara Strong posted this voice message on Twitter : http://t.co/oKIFxOst

Less than a day later, this is on youtube:

 [yt]wblE8YYLyQ0[/yt]

Wow.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*double post*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's official... Twilight needs mental help and/or medication and I don't mean that as a "she stresses out too much", I mean that as a "she legitimately needs psychological help".
Also I knew what was the ending going to be pretty quick in.

I've seen enough science fiction to know where this is going.


wheelieotter said:


> Last night, Tara Strong posted this voice message on Twitter : http://t.co/oKIFxOst
> 
> Less than a day later, this is on youtube:
> 
> ...


The clip is beyond true with how much Tara has been trolling and it is glorious.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The clip is beyond true with how much Tara has been trolling and it is glorious.


It's like I'm finally a fan of something and the target and its staff doesn't hate people like me to no end. THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> It's like I'm finally a fan of something and the target and its staff doesn't hate people like me to no end. THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!


As far as I know this has never happened before in any fandom either.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

20. _It's about time
_7 and a half minutes in: OCD Twilight is best Twilight, panic-prone Pinkie cracks me up. Also, time travel and a mention of 



Spoiler:  This episode



Tartarus like it's nothing... also, Cerberus exists


Poor Spike doens't get over his crush even after being friendzoned. 
Skeptical Spike is best Spike.
Confimed, hell exists in this world... but who rules over it? This episode has been pretty strange so far, either it's the obligatory "all a dream" episode or something that will be utterly crazy.

EDIT: And finished... that was... strange, a nice twist... odd, really odd and nice. But I was distracted watching it, so I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 20. _It's about time
> _7 and a half minutes in: OCD Twilight is best Twilight, panic-prone Pinkie cracks me up. Also, time travel and a mention of
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably more like a prison with him guarding rather than hell.  Rampaging dragons, hydras and other creatures have to go somewhere.  Since we haven't seen any prisons princess celestia probably puts them there for quarantine.

Luna was sent to the moon and discord turned to stone were probably extreme exceptions since they both have great power.  Creatures that are still dangerous, but not all powerful are probably all crammed into there since celestia doesn't have to worry about them changing the very fabric of reality to escape.


*EDIT*
Anybody else think Rainbow Dash and Twilight sound different from season 1 voice?  It's subtle, but it sounds like they're more mature voices.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

is dis naruto??


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Perverted Impact said:


> is dis naruto??


*parasprite detected*


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why shouldn't hell exist relative to Equestria? Dragons and whatever still roam around, so there has to be a darker side to this universe no? 

I think Tartarus and Cerberus should be in their actual context. No other myths have been watered down yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Why shouldn't hell exist relative to Equestria? Dragons and whatever still roam around, so there has to be a darker side to this universe no?
> 
> I think Tartarus and Cerberus should be in their actual context. No other myths have been watered down yet.


It'd be pretty dark for a kid's show.
Even if it exists not watered down I doubt they'll ever expand on it and we'll never find out.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Without My Little Pony, this Youtube video could not have been. God bless you, Lauren Faust.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh god I hate time loops.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Oh god I hate time loops.
> 
> Oh god I hate time loops.
> 
> Oh god I hate time loops.


Fix'ed that for you :3


Well I kinda expected the ending, cause I've seen so much science fiction that I knew within a about 3 minutes where it was going to go.  That version of time travel follows a specific plot progression.


----------



## Conker (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked the new episode, though I was hoping for a Terminator reference to go along with time travel  

The conclusion of it was pretty easy to see, but I still liked it. Also, Cerberus was cool


----------



## Aleu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Fix'ed that for you :3
> 
> 
> Well I kinda expected the ending, cause I've seen so much science fiction that I knew within a about 3 minutes where it was going to go.  That version of time travel follows a specific plot progression.



>:C

It's just trying to think about how Twilight Sparkle would even know how to time travel if her past self only knew from her future self but @_@


----------



## Conker (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> >:C
> 
> It's just trying to think about how Twilight Sparkle would even know how to time travel if her past self only knew from her future self but @_@


There were a lot of time paradoxes like that in the Time Splitters games. I don't really think they were ever resolved in some logical fashion.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, it's one big time paradox, and no consideration of time can possibly fix it. Still, I liked how it was resolved, even if the paradox made it feel really odd at the beginning.

On a note of criticism: "[...] I've become future Spike", this part of the line is cringe-inducing; it's practically undeliverable even in this context and overstates the obvious, much like Fluttershy's incredibly corny "[...] hole in our hearts".
Do you have any particular lines of dialogue you didn't like in the show, guys?
And to balance it out, which would be your favorite lines?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Yeah, it's one big time paradox, and no consideration of time can possibly fix it. Still, I liked how it was resolved, even if the paradox made it feel really odd at the beginning.
> 
> On a note of criticism: "[...] I've become future Spike", this part of the line is cringe-inducing; it's practically undeliverable even in this context and overstates the obvious, much like Fluttershy's incredibly corny "[...] hole in our hearts".
> Do you have any particular lines of dialogue you didn't like in the show, guys?
> And to balance it out, which would be your favorite lines?


Well the paradox did resolve itself in the end though.
Don't think of it linearaly, but rather as a mini timeline that looped back in on itself and then corrected itself.

As far as time travel goes this one was pretty simple compared to other models.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well the paradox did resolve itself in the end though.
> Don't think of it linearaly, but rather as a mini timeline that looped back in on itself and then corrected itself.
> 
> As far as time travel goes this one was pretty simple compared to other models.




Mmmm... could you explain it to me, please? I know only of the timeloop in which everything is resetted, but what about this one? As in, how is one supposed to... start? Oh wait, that's thinking in it linearly. What other works present this particular model? Aside from this and _Harry Potter_, and _HP_'s is even simpler.


----------



## Conker (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Yeah, it's one big time paradox, and no consideration of time can possibly fix it. Still, I liked how it was resolved, even if the paradox made it feel really odd at the beginning.
> 
> On a note of criticism: "[...] I've become future Spike", this part of the line is cringe-inducing; it's practically undeliverable even in this context and overstates the obvious, much like Fluttershy's incredibly corny "[...] hole in our hearts".
> Do you have any particular lines of dialogue you didn't like in the show, guys?
> And to balance it out, which would be your favorite lines?


Yeah. It's a time paradox with no beginning, since time travel has to happen for it to start. It's like in Time Splitters when you need a key, and your future self shows up to give you the key. It just doesn't make sense, because there's no beginning to the loop. 

As to the line,"I've become future Spike", while it was corny, it was fully expected to happen, so I didn't cringe at it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really appreciated that spike had some form of ice cream in every scene.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I really liked the new episode, though I was hoping for a Terminator reference to go along with time travel
> 
> The conclusion of it was pretty easy to see, but I still liked it. Also, *Cerberus was cool*



But why bulldogs?


----------



## Conker (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> But why bulldogs?


Dunno. I'd have to go look up the original mythology to see what kind of dogs they are, but I'm guessing the dog is just described as a giant three headed dog.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Dunno. I'd have to go look up the original mythology to see what kind of dogs they are, *but I'm guessing the dog is just described as a giant three headed dog*.



Yeah, original mythology doesn't specify, but this is the first time I've seen Cerberus portrayed as a bulldog.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

He's described as a "hound" by some Homer and Ovid translators, but "hound" here is used in a general context for "dog", since the word in Ovid's original text is simply "canis", and I assume it's the same in Homer's (who didn't even name it).

@Roose: Now that you say it, it's also the first time I've seen it with a less generic appereance, and seeing as Twilight mentions the Tartarus and drops Cerberus's name without any context, I guess it's just so kids can tell inmediately it's supposed to be a dog.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bulldogs need love too


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On another note on Tara Strong:
I recently discovered Cindy from _The Boondocks_, also voiced by Tara. It's hard not to be reminded of Twilight, even if they speak in completely different registers. And there's also this, even if it's not all that well synched.

EDIT: I mean, the voice Tara uses is almost the same, but their manners of speech and dialogue are completely different.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> He's described as a "hound" by some Homer and Ovid translators, but "hound" here is used in a general context for "dog", since the word in Ovid's original text is simply "canis", and I assume it's the same in Homer's (who didn't even name it).
> 
> @Roose: Now that you say it, it's also the first time I've seen it with a less generic appereance, and seeing as Twilight mentions the Tartarus and drops Cerberus's name without any context, *I guess it's just so kids can tell inmediately it's supposed to be a dog.*



Possibly... I think I've seen Cerberus portrayed as a doberman, perhaps some other breeds.  And "hound" covers quite a lot of territory, as you may have noted in the translation.  Hound in many ways could be translated to mean "mutt".  At least that's the general context I see it in.




Aleu said:


> Bulldogs need love too



They do indeed, but, like I said, I've never seen Cerberus portrayed as a bulldog, so it really caught my attention.  I'd say it was a rather good choice of breed.  Even though dobermans/rottweilers/German shepards are more thought of as guard-dogs.


----------



## Milo (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw an episode of my little pony.

....eh, I don't feel the bronyness that everyone else does


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> I saw an episode of my little pony.
> 
> ....eh, I don't feel the bronyness that everyone else does



If it was the first one, then I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> I saw an episode of my little pony.
> 
> ....eh, I don't feel the bronyness that everyone else does


Usually it takes the first 5.

I really hated the first two, and it get's so much better from the third.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> They do indeed, but, like I said, I've never seen Cerberus portrayed as a bulldog, so it really caught my attention.  I'd say it was a rather good choice of breed.  Even though dobermans/rottweilers/German shepards are more thought of as guard-dogs.



At least it wasn't a three headed chihuahua.



Milo said:


> I saw an episode of my little pony.
> 
> ....eh, I don't feel the bronyness that everyone else does



Neither did I at first. Then I started shooting up friendship.


----------



## Milo (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

but I....

fine, I shall watch more.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> but I....
> 
> fine, I shall watch more.


There's a good Milo


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It'd be pretty dark for a kid's show.
> Even if it exists not watered down I doubt they'll ever expand on it and we'll never find out.



We have roaming monsters ala dragons, manticores, ursas and cockatrices. Everypony is under no illusions as to how dangerous these creatures are and seem to fear them appropriately. Further, the sight of a pony killing a wild animal (Fluttershy "fighting" the bear) didn't faze Twi, she was more astonished that FS had found courage rather than anything else (remember she didn't see the afterwards). 

The concept of Civil war is not foreign to them either, as noted by the formation of Equestria and as suggested by Twi herself in the recent episode. Added to which there is almost definitely a good reason that nopony ventures far into the everfree forest, and the need to have a military presence (The Equestrian Guard). 

There is definitely an underlying darker side to this world, and given the potential we've already seen for destruction, death and evil magic, I would not be at all surprised to learn of the existance of Hell given the casual reference to Tartarus and the appearance of Cerberus himself. Even if, as you say, none of these things are ever directly referenced. 



Milo said:


> I saw an episode of my little pony.
> 
> ....eh, I don't feel the bronyness that everyone else does



You need to watch more... 



Milo said:


> but I....
> 
> fine, I shall watch more.



... There's a good lad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> We have roaming monsters ala dragons, manticores, ursas and cockatrices. Everypony is under no illusions as to how dangerous these creatures are and seem to fear them appropriately. Further, the sight of a pony killing a wild animal (Fluttershy "fighting" the bear) didn't faze Twi, she was more astonished that FS had found courage rather than anything else (remember she didn't see the afterwards).
> 
> The concept of Civil war is not foreign to them either, as noted by the formation of Equestria and as suggested by Twi herself in the recent episode. Added to which there is almost definitely a good reason that nopony ventures far into the everfree forest, and the need to have a military presence (The Equestrian Guard).
> 
> There is definitely an underlying darker side to this world, and given the potential we've already seen for destruction, death and evil magic, I would not be at all surprised to learn of the existance of Hell given the casual reference to Tartarus and the appearance of Cerberus himself. Even if, as you say, none of these things are ever directly referenced.


No wonder why for all we know luna was the only one to try and usurp the crown(discord doesn't count cause he just wanted to do stuff for shits and giggle), cause in all probabilty celestia's reign compared to other countries and other periods of time must be far more peaceful relatively.

*edit*
Guess what internet famous person is a brony?
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=314


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm loving the amount of Youtube material MLP is generating - Youtube Poops, G Major edits, voice overs...I just faved a clip of Luna during Nightmare Night with a Galadriel voiceover, where she spazzes out when Frodo offers her the Ring. Awesome.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

a lot of fans out there seem to be all "metal gear solid reference", and I'm just thinking no, not really. Iffy connection at best. There is a very clear Kurt Russel "Escape From New York" reference though. Future Twilight looked like Snake Plisskin, not Solid Snake.

It was a decent episode. Twilight was ready to fight off a giant 3-headed dog, and then she went to hell and back. She's a tough unicorn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> a lot of fans out there seem to be all "metal gear solid reference", and I'm just thinking no, not really. Iffy connection at best. There is a very clear Kurt Russel "Escape From New York" reference though. Future Twilight looked like Snake Plisskin, not Solid Snake.
> 
> It was a decent episode. Twilight was ready to fight off a giant 3-headed dog, and then she went to hell and back. She's a tough unicorn.


Well there's been fanart of her both as solid snake and as from "escape from new york".  I'm enjoying both cause they're both badass.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Guess what internet famous person is a brony?
> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=314


Scott did this a while ago: http://www.vgcats.com/comics/images/110906.jpg
And he even drew a CMC wallpaper http://www.vgcats.com/comicwallpapers/mlp-1280x800.jpg


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Drove up through McDonalds drive through.
See pinkie pie smiling at me.
Derpface.

Yea, McDonalds has MLP toys for their happy meal. Also, Transformers for freaks non-MLP fans...

I don't know how good they are but I would feel SO awkward going in and asking for one...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Drove up through McDonalds drive through.
> See pinkie pie smiling at me.
> Derpface.
> 
> ...



Half tempted to order a happy meal to get a pinkie toy. And I want a shamrock shake.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Drove up through McDonalds drive through.
> See pinkie pie smiling at me.
> Derpface.
> 
> ...


They're decent.

I wish I could buy one, but I have no money right now.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I don't know how good they are but I would feel SO awkward going in and asking for one...



It's not so bad


----------



## Conker (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> a lot of fans out there seem to be all "metal gear solid reference", and I'm just thinking no, not really. Iffy connection at best. There is a very clear Kurt Russel "Escape From New York" reference though. Future Twilight looked like Snake Plisskin, not Solid Snake.
> 
> It was a decent episode. Twilight was ready to fight off a giant 3-headed dog, and then she went to hell and back. She's a tough unicorn.


Hey, I didn't notice that. I never saw the MGS thing, but you're right, he does look like Snake Plisskin. Man, those _Escape From_ movies were terrible


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A nearby Superstore just received Friendship Express DVDs with their Easter Kid's DVD displays. How convenient, and cheap for a new release, so I picked one up. Not so fond of these compilations when I'd much rather have a full season package, but for the sake of it having that one original episode with Derpy intact, I had to acquire it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Lyra is now canon, they changed her name to "Lyra Heartstrings".
The blindbag pony is just a recolor of twilight, but oh well.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Lyra is now canon, they changed her name to "Lyra Heartstrings".



Oh really?

This pleases me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Oh really?
> 
> This pleases me.


I love Hasbro, even though they can't make show accurate toys to save their lives.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I love Hasbro, even though they can't make show accurate toys to save their lives.



Well, the new blind bags look pretty decent: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0st4urdDo1r5py3wo1_500.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, the new blind bags look pretty decent: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0st4urdDo1r5py3wo1_500.jpg


Yeah, but all of the background characters are just recolors.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Drove up through McDonalds drive through.
> See pinkie pie smiling at me.
> Derpface.
> 
> ...



My friend told me about it Saturday night. She and a few other friends went on an adventure Saturday night to McDs. They only had Fluttershy and Twilight. We convinced employees to watch the show. I asked 1 women if she ever watched Power Puff Girls & she said yes. When I told her about the connection  & I struck gold. It was a fun night & I got the 2 ponies they had. Win night is win.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I don't know how good they are but I would feel SO awkward going in and asking for one...



When somepony tried to laugh
Snap them in half!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For a smart pony, Twilight is really fucking stupid. 


Kind of reminds me of Jimmy Neutron. Somehow able to create massive amounts of tech out of fucking nowhere, yet fails to comprehend even the most basic consequences of his actions.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> For a smart pony, Twilight is really fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> Kind of reminds me of Jimmy Neutron. Somehow able to create massive amounts of tech out of fucking nowhere, yet fails to comprehend even the most basic consequences of his actions.



If anything, intelligence, common sense and maturity don't always go in hand. Nice comparison, by the by.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A friend got them for her group (they live in Virginia so I can't see them yet). Most are awesome but Fluttershy's head is just plain wrong. They made her a recolor of Dash last time so I am not liking it.

A friend said he tried it. 
"Eh, it's not for me. Pinkie's meltdown in the last-ish episode was pretty funny though."
"Did you just pick and choose?"
"Nah, I just watched up to that."
"From the first one?"
"Yep"
"BUT WHY?"
"It's good to pass the time"

He watched 25 episodes of something he didn't seem to like that much. What the hell?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> At least it wasn't a three headed chihuahua.



_*auuugh, i'm blind....*_


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> _*auuugh, i'm blind....*_


blinded by the 3 headed chihauhau, that's gonna be an interesting story to tell your kids.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Haru_Ray said:


> blinded by the 3 headed chihauhau, *that's gonna be an interesting story to tell your kids*.



_"It was a dark and stormy night..."_


----------



## moonchylde (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Half tempted to order a happy meal to get a pinkie toy. And I want a shamrock shake.



Most McDonald's will sell you the toys without the meal. If you're embarrassed, just tell them you collect happy meal toys; it's a pretty lucrative hobby, if e-bay's any indication. Also, you'll want to ask around at different Mc'Ds in your area... different stores often have different toys at the same time, even if they're only a few miles away from each other. 

And in case you're wondering, no, I never worked at a McDonald's... but my girlfriend did. Hooray, insider knowledge!


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> Most McDonald's will sell you the toys without the meal. If you're embarrassed, just tell them you collect happy meal toys; it's a pretty lucrative hobby, if e-bay's any indication. Also, you'll want to ask around at different Mc'Ds in your area... different stores often have different toys at the same time, even if they're only a few miles away from each other.
> 
> And in case you're wondering, no, I never worked at a McDonald's... but my girlfriend did. Hooray, insider knowledge!



What's the going rate for the toys alone? Couple bucks each?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> What's the going rate for the toys alone? Couple bucks each?


I wanna know as well.


----------



## BRN (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wanna know as well.



Google'd and found this:





			
				http://tinyurl.com/cfodderasked said:
			
		

> As near as I can tell, a Park Slope mom demanded her right to buy a Happy Meal smurf toy minus the Happy Meal. When the cashier kid said they couldnâ€™t sell it alone, the mom started shrieking, â€œItâ€™s the LAW. Youâ€™ve got to sell it to me separately.â€ ... the broad balked at shelling out $3.99 for a plastic toy


----------



## moonchylde (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Around my area they usually sell them for around $1.50 - $3, depending on the toy and how many they have on hand. As for whether they'll sell it to you separately, that's up to the store manager or franchise owner. Most, I would imagine, wouldn't care... the toys cost the restaurant a few pennies apiece, so they'll still make a hell of a profit. You'll probably want to talk to a manager, though; most of the cashiers can't do anything unless there's a big colour picture on the register buttons.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Something I just uploaded to youtube....


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Got an email from Equestria Daily today.

My song is going to be featured on there soon!

EDIT: http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/03/instrumental-music-twilights-curiosity.html

Aw yeah! Totally gonna get over-shadowed by Mandopony xD


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode #20 was really fun to watch but I dislike it when cartoons and stuff cover time travel. Fallacies everywhere. ;~;

-Past Twilight receives message from future
-Future Twilight gives message to past

Acceptable, but when did the loop *start*? :s


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Episode #20 was really fun to watch but I dislike it when cartoons and stuff cover time travel. Fallacies everywhere. ;~;
> 
> -Past Twilight receives message from future
> -Future Twilight gives message to past
> ...



Twi might have done the time travel thing to tell herself not to stress out about her schedule,
She is as successfull at that as the iteration of the loop we saw,

1 the "past twi" of that iteration freaksd out,
2 realisez that there was no actual problem
3 goes back to warn herself, unsuccessful
4 go to 1

There didn't seem to be anything wrong with her knowing where the time scrolls are, or going there, Celestia might even have told Twi about them (if she assumed/knew that Twi won't hurt anypony during that adventure, letting her make that mistake isn't that bad of an idea to teach her that lesson)


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What are the chances of a Portal-esque episode happening? 

*Twilight falls through portals and achieves terminal velocity*
*another portal opens in the side of a tall mountain*
"I CAN SEE CANTERLOSHITICAN'TSTOP"


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Episode #20 was really fun to watch but I dislike it when cartoons and stuff cover time travel. Fallacies everywhere. ;~;
> 
> -Past Twilight receives message from future
> -Future Twilight gives message to past
> ...



Well, I read way too much Homestuck, so I've learned to take all time paradoxes at face value because it's easier that way. Basically, it never starts. It just happens.


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Twi might have done the time travel thing to tell herself not to stress out about her schedule,
> She is as successfull at that as the iteration of the loop we saw,
> 
> 1 the "past twi" of that iteration freaksd out,
> ...



Consider that there is only one constant flow of time - the "first" Future Twilight was _the same_ Future Twilight we "watched". It's a closed cycle, so how did it begin? She wouldn't have freaked out before Future Twilight came, but Future Twilight wouldn't come unless she freaked out. 



DevistatedDrone said:


> Well, I read way too much Homestuck, so I've learned to take all time paradoxes at face value because it's easier that way. Basically, it never starts. It just happens.


Did you ever play Timesplitters 3? That was... it was enough to _hurt_.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have an issues with time travel fallacies, but not this time. Some dumber cartoons throw time travel stuff in there as a solution to something in such a way that is full of problems, but in this episode the flaws were given shout-outs every time. It was the point of the whole episode, and the fallacies were pointed out directly as it went. Twilight didn't know there was a time travel section of the library until she told herself about it, and that was mentioned clearly.

It's tough to explain, but the point is that the fallacies weren't overcites, they were pretty intentional every time.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Consider that there is only one constant flow of time - the "first" Future Twilight was _the same_ Future Twilight we "watched". It's a closed cycle, so how did it begin? She wouldn't have freaked out before Future Twilight came, but Future Twilight wouldn't come unless she freaked out.


Before "Future Twilight" came, she was doing fine freaking out about her schedule,
So she could have tried time travel to solve the schedule trouble, resulting in time-trouble, time-trouble results in another time travel to solve time-trouble and so on, and there you go you got the closed cycle (i.e. time travel give an imperfect time-cycle (she doesn't say the exactly same thing going back-> her past self doesn't react the same way and doesn't say the same thing going back)  that eventually become a perfect closed cycle (going back she say's the same -> she reacts the same -> she say the same and so on)


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Before "Future Twilight" came, she was doing fine freaking out about her schedule,
> So she could have tried time travel to solve the schedule trouble, resulting in time-trouble, time-trouble results in another time travel to solve time-trouble and so on, and there you go you got the closed cycle (i.e. time travel give an imperfect time-cycle (she doesn't say the exactly same thing going back-> her past self doesn't react the same way and doesn't say the same thing going back)  *that eventually become* a perfect closed cycle (going back she say's the same -> she reacts the same -> she say the same and so on)



The trouble with this is that every 'loop' of the time 'loop' has to be the same. Her intentions can't change - after all,  she only visits the past once.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> The trouble with this is that every 'loop' of the time 'loop' has to be the same. Her intentions can't change - after all,  she only visits the past once.


Her intentions dont change, but her wording or injuries might, whatever happens to "past twi" depends on "future twi"'s visit,  so "future twi" with a casket might scare "past twi" to do something which ends breaking her rib, instant of her leg, giving the new "future twi" different injuries, possibly resulting in past twi doing something different, and so on, until "future twi" behaves/looks a way which causes "past twi" to end up like the "future twi" she met, so the imperfect cycle becomes a perfectly repeating cycle


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Her intentions dont change, but her wording or injuries might, whatever happens to "past twi" depends on "future twi"'s visit,  so "future twi" with a casket might scare "past twi" to do something which ends breaking her rib, instant of her leg, giving the new "future twi" different injuries, possibly resulting in past twi doing something different, and so on, until "future twi" behaves/looks a way which causes "past twi" to end up like the "future twi" she met, so the imperfect cycle becomes a perfectly repeating cycle



I get what you're saying, but, I think you're missing that the first Future Twilight at the start of the show is the very same Future Twilight shown at the end of the show. Both of those events are the same event and occur at the same time, because they're the same thing; it doesn't happen more than once. 

 There isn't more than one timestream. What looks like a looping of the same event is actually just one single occurence.


----------



## nutty (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Any fans of Fallout:Equestria here want a hard copy of the book go to http://www.facebook.com/groups/FalloutEquestria/335705789814402/?notif_t=group_activity the more people order books the lower the price will be.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> I get what you're saying, but, I think you're missing that the first Future Twilight at the start of the show is the very same Future Twilight shown at the end of the show. Both of those events are the same event and occur at the same time, because they're the same thing; it doesn't happen more than once.
> 
> There isn't more than one timestream. What looks like a looping of the same event is actually just one single occurence.


Imho "first future Twi" is just "future Twi" from the stable loop, it's the same because it's "stable" and it played out exactly the same for both of them, but whatever, let's not let this discussion become an endless loop (since we arrived at a simple difference in opinions)


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCe62kzqtF4

Wow, only just noticed Appleblooms pretty close to saying "pissed".


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Imho "first future Twi" is just "future Twi" from the stable loop, it's the same because it's "stable" and it played out exactly the same for both of them, but whatever, let's not let this discussion become an endless loop (since we arrived at a simple difference in opinions)


Time travel and time itself is probably dictated by Cadence considering her name means time.


Spoiler: episode finale guessing



Since time travel is canon that must mean the episode finale somehow ties into the last episode.  It's possible that she is from another time/timeline/parallel equestria.  If someone can control time itself they can control the universe...

You know I just had a thought, since she can control time and alot of stuff in Equestria can't logically be explained other than by it being earth somehow, it is possible that cadence is from a parallel timeline and that equestria is a parallel timeline earth that exists do to direct action by her.

If I had to take a guess since we didn't know about her until only recently the timeline must have warped around her to adjust for the alteration, her only recent reveling might be the timeline warping.


......Shut up I watch a lot of science fiction.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Episode #20 was really fun to watch but I dislike it when cartoons and stuff cover time travel. Fallacies everywhere. ;~;
> 
> -Past Twilight receives message from future
> -Future Twilight gives message to past
> ...



When did anything start? 

If we live in a cyclic universe, all of time may be a loop, making time travel just a sub-loop. Perhaps all moments in time exist simultaniously, and we, as observers, simply move between them, usually at a constant rate and in the same direction.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Time travel and time itself is probably dictated by Cadence considering her name means time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: episode finale guessing
> ...





Spoiler: Cadence guessing



Come on Lauren, please be trolling and Cadence just turns out to be a fan of musik.
But the Cadence = time-keeper Theorie does sound fine, she's an alicorn (iirc), which would fit with Celestia/Luna representing Day/Night cycle being alicorns, making Alicorns special talents lie in the Celestial field (i.e. everything you'd say : "God did it!" if you didn't know science). But seasons instead of time in general would fit to, wouldn't it? (then it's either just her saying when the next season is due, or the pony's of ponyville only do part of the seasonal work (would be one possible explain there actually being winter, since not bucking clouds wouldn't turn them from rain to snow))


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> When did anything start?
> 
> If we live in a cyclic universe, all of time may be a loop, making time travel just a sub-loop. Perhaps all moments in time exist simultaniously, and we, as observers, simply move between them, usually at a constant rate and in the same direction.


From what I know about our current understanding of physics the past is uncertain and the future is set in stone.  You could travel back in time change the past, but changing the future is a bit harder since there is no such thing as freewill and that the primary uncertaintity is nuclear decay and quantum physics, but that doesn't dictate important historical events.  Think of it as final fantasy 13-2, the actions that led twilight to going back in time to warn herself could be fluid and change, but the problem is that in order for the timeline to not have any paradoxes she HAD to go back in time no matter what path she took.  All the events up to her traveling back in time were unimportant, the actual time travel was the only important point timeline wise.  To use a fictional situation imagine that you went back in time to stop 9/11 by reporting to the feds about the terrorist attack, the actions that led you to decide to go back in time are fluid, but the actual event has to happen.  Basically you can prevent the hijackers from taking over the planes, but you can't prevent the twin towers from falling cause that would be a paradox cause you wouldn't have a need to go back in time to stop the attack.

tl:dr; the events leading to the reason of why someone would travel back in time to prevent something are fluid, but the actual event can't be changed.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> From what I know about our current understanding of physics the past is uncertain and the future is set in stone.  You could travel back in time change the past, but changing the future is a bit harder since there is no such thing as freewill and that the primary uncertaintity is nuclear decay and quantum physics, but that doesn't dictate important historical events.  Think of it as final fantasy 13-2, the actions that led twilight to going back in time to warn herself could be fluid and change, but the problem is that in order for the timeline to not have any paradoxes she HAD to go back in time no matter what path she took.  All the events up to her traveling back in time were unimportant, the actual time travel was the only important point timeline wise.  To use a fictional situation imagine that you went back in time to stop 9/11 by reporting to the feds about the terrorist attack, the actions that led you to decide to go back in time are fluid, but the actual event has to happen.  Basically you can prevent the hijackers from taking over the planes, but you can't prevent the twin towers from falling cause that would be a paradox cause you wouldn't have a need to go back in time to stop the attack.
> 
> tl:dr; the events leading to the reason of why someone would travel back in time to prevent something are fluid, but the actual event can't be changed.



If twilight had even behaved slightly intelligently, she would have created a paradox. Anything but an exact mimicry of what she did the first time would have produced different results. Even in a fatalistic universe, time travel cannot let you directly interact with your past self, or in any way let your past self know what it was you did, otherwise they can change it and fuck everything. 

You also can't really change anything, because you already did. If the hijacking occurred, it occurred. If you go back in time, it will still occur, and you know this because you have already gone back in time and it already occurred. Whichever way you choose, that was the way you chose before, and it lead to the events that happened. 

The only thing you can "change" are unknowns, and even that's relative. You could go back in time and save a bunch of people you've never heard of and will never see again because you didn't know you already did that. Of course, you already saved them, so you're only making good on past heroics.

Basically, if you're going back in time to prevent a known disaster, you're fucked. You failed before you even tried. If you're going back in time to find out how something happened, or just to make unknown people have a better day, you might have a chance. 

On the plus side, you know that you can't cause a universe-ending paradox because you didn't the last time. :v


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

it didn't work. you hear me? IT DIDN'T WORK. muhuhuahaha, I'm still normal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> it didn't work. you hear me? IT DIDN'T WORK. muhuhuahaha, I'm still normal.


"Me thinks my lady doth protest to much" [/jk]
Oh well, if you don't like it whatever.  To each their own like aristo said.


Unsilenced said:


> If twilight had even behaved slightly intelligently, she would have created a paradox. Anything but an exact mimicry of what she did the first time would have produced different results. Even in a fatalistic universe, time travel cannot let you directly interact with your past self, or in any way let your past self know what it was you did, otherwise they can change it and fuck everything.
> 
> You also can't really change anything, because you already did. If the hijacking occurred, it occurred. If you go back in time, it will still occur, and you know this because you have already gone back in time and it already occurred. Whichever way you choose, that was the way you chose before, and it lead to the events that happened.
> 
> ...


In all likelihood had twilight not travelled back in time the universe would have probably just erased the original timeline along with time travelling twilight.  Meaning had she not gone back in time at the end of the episode the episode would never have happened.
While going back in time and talking to herself is a paradox, the paradox was resolved at the end of the episode by turning the moments she was talking to herself into a fixed point.

It's basically like duct taping a tear in the space-time continuum, as long as twilight doesn't do anymore time traveling to that same point they have nothing to worry about.

If she goes back to that point in space-time again... well you can probably guess what would happen.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> it didn't work. you hear me? IT DIDN'T WORK. muhuhuahaha, I'm still normal.



Congratulations! To each their own, as usual.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> What are the chances of a Portal-esque episode happening?
> 
> *Twilight falls through portals and achieves terminal velocity*
> *another portal opens in the side of a tall mountain*
> "I CAN SEE CANTERLOSHITICAN'TSTOP"



And then she ends up.... ON THE MOOOOOONNNNN!!!



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCe62kzqtF4
> 
> Wow, only just noticed Appleblooms pretty close to saying "pissed".



She said "hitched." :/


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In all likelihood had twilight not travelled back in time the universe would have probably just erased the original timeline along with time travelling twilight.  Meaning had she not gone back in time at the end of the episode the episode would never have happened.
> While going back in time and talking to herself is a paradox, the paradox was resolved at the end of the episode by turning the moments she was talking to herself into a fixed point.
> 
> It's basically like duct taping a tear in the space-time continuum, as long as twilight doesn't do anymore time traveling to that same point they have nothing to worry about.
> ...



If she didn't go back in time based on an experience that was directly caused by her going back in time, shit wouldn't work unless it just took her back to the moment before "future twilight" showed up and ran from there without the appearance of future twilight. Of course, if that were the way the timeline were laid out, then that would be the way it was from the beginning. 

She can't make a choice to not do something she already did.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> She can't make a choice to not do something she already did.


Exactly.

If you want a extreme case of a time loop watch red vs blue season 3, there's about 50 time loops that compound on each other in there that in the end gets resolved.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> it didn't work. you hear me? IT DIDN'T WORK. muhuhuahaha, I'm still normal.


Gz, thanks for being open minded enough to try it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If you want a extreme case of a time loop watch red vs blue season 3, there's about 50 time loops that compound on each other in there that in the end gets resolved.



A resolved time loop is impossible at the most basic level of logic. It's defined as something that didn't happen, "that which is false." If it had happened, it would have happened, and therefore would not have been resolved. It's hard to get more impossible than the very definition of impossible. 


Plus RvB has time duplicates interacting, which is several additional types of impossible.

EDIT: Note that I'm using "impossible" in the most literal way possible. Not "well if they had god powers it would be possible" impossible, but 1=0 impossible, like God making a boulder so big he can't throw it, something that is that isn't, completely true but completely false, that kind of impossible. In layman's terms, it is "absolutely positively unquestionably un-fucking-possible."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> A resolved time loop is impossible at the most basic level of logic. It's defined as something that didn't happen, "that which is false." If it had happened, it would have happened, and therefore would not have been resolved. It's hard to get more impossible than the very definition of impossible.
> 
> 
> Plus RvB has time duplicates interacting, which is several additional types of impossible.
> ...


As you said it's a paradox, but not a universe ending one cause at the end of the day Twilight did the right thing and just gave up worrying about the past few days.  Twilight was being stupid in this episode, but at the end she did the smart thing and just gave up trying to change the past and the worst thing she could have done was try and fix the impossibility.

Time travel may be possible, but it's pretty much pointless cause no matter what twilight couldn't change the begin and end of the time loop cause those were fixed points.


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> When did anything start?
> 
> If we live in a cyclic universe, all of time may be a loop, making time travel just a sub-loop. Perhaps all moments in time exist simultaniously, and we, as observers, simply move between them, usually at a constant rate and in the same direction.



That's actually a really, really good description of time as a dimension. You're pretty much spot on. But to move "through" time would require more than one time dimension, and in our universe we're stuck with 3 spatial and 1 time, rather than the other way around.

Shame really. :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> That's actually a really, really good description of time as a dimension. You're pretty much spot on. But to move "through" time would require more than one time dimension, and in our universe we're stuck with 3 spatial and 1 time, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Shame really. :<


There is also another possiblity of creating a wormhole in which one end is moving at a speed close to the speed of light.
Downside:  Would take so much energy that it might as well be impossible.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season 2 Episode 9:
Wow, most of those socialites that Rarity is trying to impress are the type of people I like to light on fire. Alfred, fetch me my flamethrower.

Rarity has the best singing voice EVER.

Derpy Hooves with a paper bag on her head!!!
Also, name the other ponies you see in this.

Episode 10: Spike Hits Puberty.

Did anyone else notice the end of this episode was a reference to King Kong?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Episode 10: Spike Hits Puberty.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the end of this episode was a reference to King Kong?



The question is "who didn't?". People who haven't heard of _King Kong_, of course.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Journey to acquire McDonald's Pinkie Pie toy.

Day 1:

Today ended in disappointment. I arrived at the closest McDonald's and asked if they stocked the pony in question. Rather than name the pony, I decided to describe it, pink body/pink hair, that easy, to the broken english voice on the other end. She replies with the a 'huh'. I tried a second time but that ended the same way. Then, as either a master of steering the conversation or displaying skills trained to level of most parrots, she asks 'you want happy meal?"

"Yes," I broke down in frustration, willing to gamble on the toy I want.

"Boy or girl."

"Girl," I replied. She must be smirking on the other end of the drive thru mic knowing that once again she's blocked another person from finding out what toys they have. Corporate must be proud. I order a chocolate milk, if that's what you want to call what McDonald's sells.

The payment happened unceremoniously, she held the face that looked like she was only half way through her shift. Bored out of her mind, I provided little challenge. She swiped my debit card and handed the receipt back to me.

I waited anxiously in my car at the pick up window. Is tonight a lucky night?

The guy serving at the window hands me my box. I immediately rip the top open and dig for the toy, it was a transformer. Fuck transformers, I want a pony. I frantically waved the guy down before he would walk off. He returns.

"Needed the girl toy, BRO," I called out when he opened the window, handing the toy back to him. "The pink one," I mentioned just before he closed the window. He nodded and headed back, only coming out with two toys. Fluttershy and Twilight Sparkle. Slightly heartbroken and shuttering in revolt at the thought of owning a TS toy, I reluctant accept FS, knowing that I'll have to refine my tactics if I plan on owning a Pinkie Pie. Tomorrow, shall be different.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Slightly heartbroken and shuttering in revolt at the thought of owning a TS toy, I reluctant accept FS, knowing that I'll have to refine my tactics if I plan on owning a Pinkie Pie. Tomorrow, shall be different.


If I get a pinkie pie I'll trade with you. :3

Edit: .... And what the hell is wrong with Twilight, n*gga?!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> If I get a pinkie pie I'll trade with you. :3


That's very kind of you. =3



> Edit: .... And what the hell is wrong with Twilight, n*gga?!


She needs to be about 20% cooler.


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't mind the show though if it's any consolation. it's something I'd probably watch every now and then if I had cable lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Milo said:


> I don't mind the show though if it's any consolation. it's something I'd probably watch every now and then if I had cable lol


I know how it feels to not have cable, it sucks.  I can't even watch doctor who anymore.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> That's actually a really, really good description of time as a dimension. You're pretty much spot on. But to move "through" time would require more than one time dimension, and in our universe we're stuck with 3 spatial and 1 time, *rather than the other way around.*
> 
> Shame really. :<



>>Things to casually mention to someone who is high.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I still think there is nothing she could have done, since it's already happened. But if she can go back in time, that means everything is already determined by fate, and thus Equestria is doomed to fulfill prophecy.

She could have entered another universe by flipping a coin, Futurama style, but that's unlikely to work.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> From what I know about our current understanding of physics *the past is uncertain and the future is set in stone*.



You're forgetting something important.  We already know that, for a traverler traveling near the speed of light, it's all a matter of who's watching, and from where.  To those observing the ship from earth, time aboard the ship appears to slow down.  But to those aboard the ship, time outside appears to speed up.

So, to someone in the present, it's the future that's uncertain, the past that is writ in stone.  But to one who travels into the past, while that past becomes their present, from their viewpoint, the past becomes uncertain, since they now have the power to change it, but the future, having already occured to them, appears writ in stone.  I'd say it's the present that always remains fluid, a person's movement along the timeline simply changing their view of past and future.  In this way, I'd say all of time is fluid... if timetravel (into the past) became possible and practical.

Though the most interesting theory of time I've heard described time as fixed, both past and future, each "moment" like a still photo, our "movement" through time simply a perceptual illusion.  Which would mean all of time is fixed, rather than fluid.  Which would also mean, if we could alter our perceptions, we could travel through time, if only back and forth along our own perceptual timeline, just as we can open a photo album and view any "picture" (or series of pictures) in it.

Heh... then there was this concept:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2rz7bMeDTA ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssbUPxWnGmk&feature=related


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> You're forgetting something important.  We already know that, for a traverler traveling near the speed of light, it's all a matter of who's watching, and from where.  To those observing the ship from earth, time aboard the ship appears to slow down.  But to those aboard the ship, time outside appears to speed up.
> 
> So, to someone in the present, it's the future that's uncertain, the past that is writ in stone.  But to one who travels into the past, while that past becomes their present, from their viewpoint, the past becomes uncertain, since they now have the power to change it, but the future, having already occured to them, appears writ in stone.  I'd say it's the present that always remains fluid, a person's movement along the timeline simply changing their view of past and future.  In this way, I'd say all of time is fluid... if timetravel (into the past) became possible and practical.
> 
> ...


The more accurate metphorical description of time would be a frozen river.  Also thinking of space-time as a slide show is just wrong.  The brane of the universe can mold, warp.  Think of space-time as a giant roll of paper crumbled up.  It is possible for us to travel along the paper, but under regular means it is impossible for anything to jump off the paper onto another segment.

In this case Twilight created a time bypass in which she immediatly travelled to another completely different segment in the brane of the universe.  The most likely explanation of how she was able to go back in time without creating a paradox was that she caused a temporary collision point in between two points.  If that is the case then not just her should have travelled back in time, but a whole lot of stuff as well.
Half of Equestria should have been dragged into the time collision.



.... -_-  You know what we're overthinking this... Let's just theorize Cadence controls time and leave it at that.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> .... -_-  You know what we're overthinking this... Let's just theorize Cadence controls time and leave it at that.


Nonono keep going. It's quite fascinating really.

And I dare say you taught me a few more things about time theory.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Nonono keep going. It's quite fascinating really.
> 
> And I dare say you taught me a few more things about time theory.


Okay then.

If I am right and Twilight did create a collision point between two points in time then not just her should have been dragged into the past, but a ton of stuff should have been dragged into the future temporarily as well.  It should have been a ripple effect where everything in the local area being temporarily in the two times at the same time.  Basically two canterlots existing at the same time, as well as two of everyone at the same time.  It should have then rippled out and dissipated rapidly like a ripple in a pond.

If her magic somehow prevented that then at the very least the immediate area should have been dragged along as well.  If Twilight's magic somehow caused a very small collision point for a very short time the collision in between the two times would have been vastly more drastic and chaotic than just her.

Since just Twilight was sent to the past that's border line impossible even if she created a collision point in between the two times, it would take a ton of energy just to create the collision.  Even more energy to prevent the two times from happening at the same time and far more energy just to transport herself to the past instead of half the city.

Which is why I said let's just say Cadence had something to do with it, cause with the near impossibility plus the impossibility of just Twilight going into the past means that *the only solution is that Cadence stabilizes the timeline somehow.*

tl:dr; this whole episode is impossible.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cadence wasn't supposed to be an Alicorn. Hasbro made her one because princesses are pretty.


Discussion ended.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dear Princess Celestia,

Today I learned that time travel is not as "simple" as most science fiction works paint it or I believed it to be, and just plain fucking impossible with modern theories and technological achievements, even in a fictional context. That, and Twilight is a cheating bastard. Also, who's this "Cadence" people are speaking about?

Yours truly, AristÃ³crates Rosendo Carranza GonzÃ¡lez*.

*Yes, I just came up with that.

EDIT: 
@CF: Have you watched _Steins;Gate_? Apparently, it has a very compelling treatment of Time Travel.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Dear Princess Celestia,
> 
> Today I learned that time travel is not as "simple" as most science fiction works paint it or I believed it to be, and just plain fucking impossible with modern theories and technological achievements, even in a fictional context. That, and Twilight is a cheating bastard. Also, who's this "Cadence" people are speaking about?
> 
> ...


Yes Twilight cheated badly with her time travel spell.


No I have not seen that movie.  I've wanted to, but the problem is I have no way of getting to watch it.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yes Twilight cheated badly with her time travel spell.
> 
> 
> No I have not seen that movie.  I've wanted to, but the problem is I have no way of getting to watch it.



It's an anime, not a movie. It came out in 2011.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Dear Princess Celestia,
> 
> Today I learned that time travel is not as "simple" as most science fiction works paint it or I believed it to be, and just plain fucking impossible with modern theories and technological achievements, even in a fictional context. That, and Twilight is a cheating bastard. Also, who's this "Cadence" people are speaking about?
> 
> ...


 

Dear AristÃ³crates;

 Worry not. The universe has eleven mathematical dimensions, and you occupy space in just three of them; although it's also true that every single spot in space is also a six-dimension manifold, projected onto a two-dimensional hologram at the boundary of all conceivable four-dimensional hyper-spheres.

:3,
Princess Trollestia.


----------



## moonchylde (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Journey to acquire McDonald's Pinkie Pie toy.
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...



Try a different McDonalds... the different stores usually get different toys at the same time, even if their only a few blocks away. You also may want to go inside and talk to someone; it saves a lot of confusion in the long run. I got lucky yesterday; managed to find a store that still had leftovers from last week's shipment, so I was able to pick up four of the toys instead of that weeks two. You can buy them without the meal; the manager at my store said that they usually charge $1.56, but since I also ordered food, she only charged me $.95 for each toy. No Pinkie Pie yet, but I do have three of the mane six plus Lilly Blossom. Plus, after explaining to the cashier and the manager WHY I wanted the toys, and mentioning the Powerpuff Girls connection, I may have brought two more people to the herd. 

Oh, and in regards to the rest of the current conversation...


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got a Pinkie Pie :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> It's an anime, not a movie. It came out in 2011.



Funny thing, but I was looking up links to series videos, since I haven't heard of this anime before, and it sounded interesting... well, one of the episode titles refered to "The Butterfly Effect", which is a movie title, with a very interesting premise that tied into my thoughts on the possibility of sending a person's present consciousness into their past body.  The movie even rightly set up that this individual's past visits would result in his past self blacking out, during the moments his furture consciousness was "in occupation".  I found it a very intriguing film on the subject.

As for Equestria?  Well, it is, to all intents and purposes, another entire universe, unto its own, so our "rules" don't necessarily carry over.  Besides, didn't books and scrolls/papers come through along with future Twilight?  Sucked in and blown out with the flash of light?




8-bit said:


> I got a Pinkie Pie :3



What does it taste like?  And did you get it plain, with whipped cream, or a la mode?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> "The Butterfly Effect"



That movie would be a lot better if it wasn't as set in being so damn unpleasant and I gave a damn about anyone on the screen.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well this one girl gave me three custom sculpted Fluttershys, a McDonalds 'Shy, and a blind bag one.

Definitely want to get to know her better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Well this one girl gave me three custom sculpted Fluttershys, a McDonalds 'Shy, and a blind bag one.
> 
> Definitely want to get to know her better.


Then get to know her.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That movie would be a lot better if it wasn't as set in being so damn unpleasant and I gave a damn about anyone on the screen.



Still an interesting look at time travel, from a perspective I'd never seen done before (though I was already aware of where the term "butterfly effect" came from).  But yes, as a movie, it could have been better done.  Good thing I didn't pay full price to see it (saw it in the "cheap" theater).


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Journey for Pinkie Pie Day 2.

The Conclusioning.

Dear Princess Celestia:

Today I learned with a little persistence, a day off, and modern technology, anyone can accomplish their goals! Today your faithful government intelligence specialist Googled nearby McDonald's restaurants to see what he could quickly reach. Because McDonald's is a blood thirsty, therefore, highly patronized corporation, there were quite a few in a five mile radius. All their telephone numbers were listed.

My first few calls ended in disappointment. There were busy signals, no answers, and 'no we no have pink! replies" I was beginning to worry I'd have to travel great distances to get my prize. I was nearing the last restaurants when I struck gold, pony gold.

"Hello, I was wondering if you had the happy meal girl toys?"

"Yes, we having them."

"Do you have the pink one, with reddish hair?"

"Oh I have the whole set."

"You have the whole set?"

"Yes."

"Ok, thank you!"

Nervous joy coursed through my veins as I put on a pair of 'in public pants' and a lazy t-shirt. I fumbled with my car keys and sped to red lights on the way to that store, determined to get the pink prize. Austin has a habit of having annoyingly long red lights so what should have been a five minute drive, wasn't. When I arrived, I forgot that this was the location in front of a school. A dreaded, god forsaken middle school. Like most American public schools. But it's spring break and so I was lucky to avoid having to deal with annoying kids.

When I came to the counter, I reiterated how I wanted the girl's happy meal toys and that I had called earlier about the collection. Befuddled, the near 16 year old girl behind the register scrambled to find a manager and promptly returned. With a slight lazy eye, the manager remembered the convo and told a minimum wage minion to go get the box. They soon promptly returned with the treasure.

Pinkie Pie, Rarity, Rainbow Dash...they were all there. I contained my giddy. Then the thought hit me: why just get one when you can have them all? As we went through the numbers, 1-8, we soon discovered one was missing. #5 was missing in action. Despite this set back, I had to persist. I purchased all six (sans the Fluttershy) and a chicken nugget happy meal. All was well. Mostly. But I felt nagged.

Only when I arrived home is when I realized who was missing in action. #5 was Applejack. I wasn't too concerned at first, thinking maybe they hadn't released her toy yet or maybe I just wouldn't complete the set. But when I unwrapped Cherilee and Not-Derpy Hooves, I felt I couldn't leave a friend behind. I headed to the phone again and called another restaurant. The same restaurant that I had purchased the Fluttershy from on day 1. To my luck and joy, they had the missing friend in action. Again, promptly, I hopped into my car and sped to pick the toy up. There was a slight setback when I arrived, however. I received the toy but they didn't have the shamrock shake. I was slightly upset but in a forgiving mood.

So in the end it all worked out. My fanboy obsession overrode my typical frugality to not spend money on anything but booze and video games.

Your faithful overgrown man child,
ShÃ nwÃ ng

ps.
They all would like to say hi. 
http://imgur.com/J3H81


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> ps.
> They all would like to say hi.
> http://imgur.com/J3H81



Damn straight they are N7! We all saw Fluttershy take down Cerberus.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New Friendship is Witchcraft. I squee'd with glee.

I found it embarrassing that I understood everything about the fanfics and anime reference.

Also, Dole Bro is my new favorite phrase.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i am quite amused that this fandom is still kicking, 

oh well...just wait for the family guy effect...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i am quite amused that this fandom is still kicking,
> 
> oh well...just wait for the family guy effect...


It's not going to.
I could go into a long detailed explanation of why the family guy effect doesn't pertain to fandoms and only memes, but I'll just use a analogy.  Imagine the mlp: fim fandom as katamari damacy.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's not going to.
> I could go into a long detailed explanation of why the family guy effect doesn't pertain to fandoms and only memes, but I'll just use a analogy.  Imagine the mlp: fim fandom as katamari damacy.



This.

The fandom wont die, or at least not soon. It will just snowball, getting bigger and bigger until *years* down the line some other fandom decides to bloom and the MLP slushball will slowly start to melt away.

My bet is on another remake of a pre-90s product that gets revamped into a multidimensional setting. God forbid that the next fandom is original.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> This.
> 
> The fandom wont die, or at least not soon. It will just snowball, getting bigger and bigger until *years* down the line some other fandom decides to bloom and the MLP slushball will slowly start to melt away.


Until the inevitable at least-
NAAAA Na Na Nana Nana Na Na KATAMARY DAMACY!


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I could only see the fandom lasting up to a couple years after the show ends, then it will fade away into fond memory.

On the other hand, given the amount and quality of show-appropriate material this fandom can produce, I wouldn't be too surprised to see groups of the more talented fans making their own episodes. To a smaller extent, this already happens...

What happened with Family Guy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I could only see the fandom lasting up to a couple years after the show ends, then it will fade away into fond memory.
> 
> On the other hand, given the amount and quality of show-appropriate material this fandom can produce, I wouldn't be too surprised to see groups of the more talented fans making their own episodes. To a smaller extent, this already happens...
> 
> What happened with Family Guy?


But keep in mind this is hasbro we are talking about and this isn't the first mlp show.  Meaning there's probably going to be a generation 5.

Yeah there are actually people who produce their own stuff.  I actually watch someone on youtube that produces ten minute long fan videos.  Granted it's in garry's mod cause of the obvious fact it's easier to make a video using garry's mod than flash, he does a decent job.
But yeah, it's to a smaller extent.  Bronies already make their own fan animation, but if a group of about 20 bronies got together they could make their own complete full length episodes.


The family guy effect basically says that any meme that makes it on family guy dies.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP didn't get better with each generation, peaking at 4, but gen 4 was an anomalous success. 3 and 3.5 sucked badly. Maybe they will transfer some experience from gen 4 going into 5, but unless they put together another dynamite production and director team, I anticipate it will just go back to sucking again. (and so here's hoping gen 4 keeps going a few more years at least)

I didn't realize Family Guy was still going.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i used to love MLP, but during the middle of the second season, it felt... different, i couldn't feel that charm that i had always felt watching it....i feel it when i watch clips of the first season and early second, but when i try to watch the newer episodes...i just don't feel it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> MLP didn't get better with each generation, peaking at 4, but gen 4 was an anomalous success. 3 and 3.5 sucked badly. Maybe they will transfer some experience from gen 4 going into 5, but unless they put together another dynamite production and director team, I anticipate it will just go back to sucking again. (and so here's hoping gen 4 keeps going a few more years at least)
> 
> I didn't realize Family Guy was still going.


In all likelihood though, they are probably going to with generation 5 try and emulate generation 4's success.  If you ask me generation 5's first season is going to suck, but if it makes it to the second season it'll be okay.  I'm only semi-worried cause hasbro has been on the ball for a while and I doubt they are going to let generation 4 go away anytime soon.  If they do I think they know enough to atleast give us a decent show down the line.

Friendship is magic is probably going to go on for a while, but when it eventually ends hasbro probably will have another show lined up that wouldn't be as big of a sensation, but it would in all probability be a okay show that would get better as time goes on.


Ikrit said:


> i used to love MLP, but during the middle of the second season, it felt... different, i couldn't feel that charm that i had always felt watching it....i feel it when i watch clips of the first season and early second, but when i try to watch the newer episodes...i just don't feel it.


Could it be that you have a emotional attachment to the first season that season two can't emulate?


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Could it be that you have a emotional attachment to the first season that season two can't emulate?


but discord is a million times better then nightmare moon!

maybe i can try again...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> but discord is a million times better then nightmare moon!
> 
> maybe i can try again...


It's okay to like season 1 better.
I like winter wrap up better than hearth's warming eve.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So...
I just watched a MLP episode for the first time today (Bridle Gossip).
I was thinking "meh, might as well try this thing", so I picked an episode somebody on this thread recommended.
I watched it all.
I'm... not exactly feeling it...
It was entertaining, for sure. I just don't feel compelled to watch any more.
Also, Pinkie's song was the most annoying thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> So...
> I just watched a MLP episode for the first time today (Bridle Gossip).
> I was thinking "meh, might as well try this thing", so I picked an episode somebody on this thread recommended.
> I watched it all.
> ...


Bridle gossip's song I gotta agree on that one.
Pinkie has had better songs than just that.
However it normally takes more than JUST one episode to get into it.  Normally if you don't like it by five episodes then in all likilihood you're immune.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Bridle gossip's song I gotta agree on that one.
> Pinkie has had better songs than just that.
> However it normally takes more than JUST one episode to get into it.  Normally if you don't like it by five episodes then in all likilihood you're immune.


I don't wanna be immune to something possibly enjoyable...
Anything you'd recommend?


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> So...
> I just watched a MLP episode for the first time today (Bridle Gossip).
> I was thinking "meh, might as well try this thing", so I picked an episode somebody on this thread recommended.
> I watched it all.
> ...


thats because the best pinkie song is cupcake


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I don't wanna be immune to something possibly enjoyable...
> Anything you'd recommend?


Try watching "lesson zero".


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Try watching "lesson zero".


no

discord, discord, discord, discord, discord


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> no
> 
> discord, discord, discord, discord, discord


But mental breakdown twilight sparkle is best mental breakdown pony.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But mental breakdown twilight sparkle is best mental breakdown pony.


i couldn't watch that one because of how twilight acted 

welcome to the after life twilight, you're dead


----------



## Conker (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I don't wanna be immune to something possibly enjoyable...
> Anything you'd recommend?


Sonic Rainboom and Party of One are favorites and good episodes to start with.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I don't wanna be immune to something possibly enjoyable...
> Anything you'd recommend?



Either of _Swarm of the Centhury _or _A_ _Dog and Pony show._ I'd also recommend _The Cutie Mark Chronicles_, but that episode requires some previous emotional investment.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Sonic Rainboom and Party of One are favorites and good episodes to start with.


I can't even pick a favorite episode.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, let me take these down...
YOU want me to watch Zero Degrees, YOU want me to watch Kaboom Rainbow, YOU want...
DAAAA SO MANY VOICES.


----------



## Conker (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> So, let me take these down...
> YOU want me to watch Zero Degrees, YOU want me to watch Kaboom Rainbow, YOU want...
> DAAAA SO MANY VOICES.


I think it shows how diverse both the fandom is and how good the show is when even fans cannot agree on good episodes to watch. We just love them all :V

Also, I found a shirt I want: http://www.welovefine.com/1879-escape-from-ponyville.html

Why there aren't any shirts with Spike in his pimp hat is fucking beyond me :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> So, let me take these down...
> YOU want me to watch Zero Degrees, YOU want me to watch Kaboom Rainbow, YOU want...
> DAAAA SO MANY VOICES.


Hmm...
It's hard to agree on a best episode, but the first two episodes of season 2 are a good double feature.

....Just choose one of the episodes listed, but yeah the first two episodes of season 2 are really good.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Another voice to tug at your ear.

You could also start from Episode 1 and go on from there. You get an introduction of all the characters and five episodes are enough to get a little bit of charm out of all of them. Except Rarity, who is diamonds much later in the show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I just had a thought about animals and such in equestria.

Since there's pets and such that can only be explained by a rigid caste system, maybe not all the creatures in their world are sapient.  Sure Angel and the pigs and such are sapient.  However squirrels, frogs, snakes and such haven't shown any signs of sapience.  A lot of the animals have shown intelligence higher than the animals have in real life, but they don't show signs of sapience and primarily act on instinct.

What I am getting at is ponies, dragons, pigs, cows, minotaurs, draconequus, Angel bunny, and some other creatures are sapient.  However maybe not all the species are sapient, only higher level intelligence than their real life counterparts.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> So, let me take these down...
> YOU want me to watch Zero Degrees, YOU want me to watch Kaboom Rainbow, YOU want...
> DAAAA SO MANY VOICES.



Watch that new MLP:FiM show, it's pretty good.

But seriously, with even just 1 episode you could probably tell that it's a very character-driven show. This is why you need to watch a handful of episodes; you aren't necessarily going to relate to all of the characters, but you will to one or a few, and they're all fairly endearing once they've been given oppurtunity to establish themselves in your head.

Also that one Pinkie Pie song wasn't really supposed to be good. I'm pretty certain they have a different person sing for Pinkie Pie, but for that song they just used the primary VA instead. It does work with the intent of the song.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

7.5/10

Definately a good episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I just had a thought, is there a primary art site that bronies upload to?  I mean besides DA.  I'd hate to draw a analogy, but like furries have furaffinity?


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Well this one girl gave me three custom  sculpted Fluttershys, a McDonalds 'Shy, and a blind bag one.
> 
> Definitely want to get to know her better.


You're going to get to know her better by doing what your avatar is doing, right?



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> ps.
> They all would like to say hi.
> http://imgur.com/J3H81


Wait. What's that on top of their heads? Also, is that derpy in the back?



DevistatedDrone said:


> New Friendship is Witchcraft. I squee'd with glee.
> 
> I found it embarrassing that I understood everything about the fanfics and anime reference.
> 
> Also, Dole Bro is my new favorite phrase.


Why do all the main 6 and spike's voices sound ACCURATE?! The hell?!

Except for Zecora who sounds like the Terminator.


----------



## Conker (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> There is.
> 
> There is TOO MUCH
> The MLP Archive is 12.7GB big
> http://mlpmusicarchive.com/the-archive


Why won't it let me select the songs I want from the main archive? I really don't want all 13 gigs of it, just like, 14 tracks.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know I just had a thought, is there a primary art site that bronies upload to?  I mean besides DA.  I'd hate to draw a analogy, but like furries have furaffinity?


Not that I know of. There is one for music, so there's gotta be an art one.

Also, the music in the new episode was excellent.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

21. _Dragon Quest
_Hey, just like the videogame... it's a videogame, right? 


Spoiler: this episode




4 minutes in counting the opening: Rarity notices Spike's blush and acts more friendly to him: massive "squee!" moment.
Also, Fluttershy shows decision while still keeping some of her usual demeanor: continuity from Iron Will's episode? I haven't watched it yet.

Nice touch of the moment: everybody's voices seem to sound slightly deeper.
The other nice touch of the moment: Twilight's magic has progressed, a lot.
8 minutes in: The dragon from _Dragonshy_ appears again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Spoiler: This episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed their voices seem deeper as well.  It could be that they've gotten older since the beginning of the show.  They could be growing up real time and we won't notice until in the long run.

Twilight's magic if she keeps progressing at this rate she'll be as powerful as Celestia.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know I just had a thought, is there a primary art site that bronies upload to?  I mean besides DA.  I'd hate to *draw* a analogy, but like furries have furaffinity?


Hurrrr... 

Episode 11: Hearth's warming eve
Now easily one of my favorite episodes of the series. A bit cheezy on the love conquers all bit, but still a great episode.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

12 and a half minutes in: I want to know where Rarity buys this fireproof material.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm trying really hard, but I can't find anything wrong with this new episode.
It's a great episode O:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> I'm trying really hard, but I can't find anything wrong with this new episode.
> It's a great episode O:


The only problem is that they never explain why the dragons are migrating.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I loved fluttershy "throwing" herself out the window. 

Also, this. :v


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Good episode overall, not as good as _Secret of my excess_ but still entertaining enough, and I think I like how the series feels more focused in choosing what characters should play an important role in the episode, and how it has shown consistency with previously stablished events and facts. The execution wasn't amazing, but it was solidly written in-universe, and that's probably this one's biggest strenght: the writers don't suffer from amnesia and that's good to confirm in such a light.

@CF: Oh yeah, they didn't explain that. Real-life animals usually migrate because of temperature and mating seasons... I don't recall seeing a specifically female dragon (was that green thing that looked like the ponies' costume female?).


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> @CF: Oh yeah, they didn't explain that. Real-life animals usually migrate because of temperature and mating seasons... I don't recall seeing a specifically female dragon (was that green thing that looked like the ponies' costume female?).


....They were migrating to mate?....
Okay folks, let's not start a discussion about this otherwise it'll get creepy fast.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ....They were migrating to mate?....
> Okay folks, let's not start a discussion about this otherwise it'll get creepy fast.


The words should be "or mating seasons", but one shouldn't assume things from a show like this one. Anyway, where did Spike's egg come from anyway? THAT'S what I hoped them to answer, although, didn't Lauren Faust answer that one once?

EDIT: also, what's his species? Or maybe he's got a mutation that causes him not to grow wings?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> The words should be "or mating seasons", but one shouldn't assume things from a show like this one. Anyway, where did Spike's egg come from anyway? THAT'S what I hoped them to answer, although, didn't Lauren Faust answer that one once?
> 
> EDIT: also, what's his species? Or maybe he's got a mutation that causes him not to grow wings?


*edit*
Fuck it I'm over thinking this.

Maybe the reason why nothing was explainged is because wingless dragons are endangered and Celestia is giving them to the magic school ponies as a repopulation effort.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The episode is better than I expected.

As for the art site thing, I use Ponibooru for that.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I loved fluttershy "throwing" herself out the window.
> 
> Also, this. :v



Definitely the best parts of the episode XD
I was laughing so hard at that second one


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> The episode is better than I expected.
> 
> As for the art site thing, I use Ponibooru for that.


It's too bad ponibooru is so slow most of the time.


greg-the-fox said:


> Definitely the best parts of the episode XD
> I was laughing so hard at that second one


Fluttershy's bit at the beginning of the episode was downright hilarious and I went back just to watch it again.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

GUESS WHAT TOMORROW IS, MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lunar said:


> GUESS WHAT TOMORROW IS, MOTHERFUCKERS.



The next Grand Galloping Gala?


----------



## Lunar (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

WINTER WRAP-UP.  

Tomorrow's the first day of spring~


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sit like a human day?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Sit like a human day?


Sit like a Lyra day?


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Art of the Dress is still better than Winter Wrapup.

s2e12-family appreciation day
Filthy rich?
Dr Whooves cameo!
I think that every shot of Scootaloo should be replaced with a talking McDonalds chicken nugget.
Why do the "zap apples" appear with signs and crap?

Hmm... no more "dear princess celestia"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I think that every shot of Scootaloo should be replaced with a talking McDonalds chicken nugget.


There's a mcdonalds chicken burger in germany named the scootaloo.


----------



## veeno (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's a mcdonalds chicken burger in germany named the scootaloo.


Seriously?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Seriously?


Yeah, there was a contest for a new name for their chicken burger and EQD linked to the contest and well....  We totally destroyed the voting contest.


----------



## veeno (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, there was a contest for a new name for their chicken burger and EQD linked to the contest and well.... We totally destroyed the voting contest.


Holy shit.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lunar said:


> WINTER WRAP-UP.
> 
> Tomorrow's the first day of spring~



Better finish my holiday cheer.


----------



## Conker (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Got around to downloading some of the MLP music I like. I've got about ten tracks, two of which are from the show ("Winter Wrap Up" and "Smile Smile Smile") Not sure what other show songs I want. I haven't liked most of them from season two. They've been okay, but not worth listening to outside of the show. 

Have a decent amount of older songs from the usual MLP artists. Wondering if there are any newer tracks (within the last three or so months) that people have been listening to. See if I can get this from 10 to like 14 and then call it a day.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Better finish my holiday cheer.


Actually yeah winter wrap-up is tomorrow and I didn't even know.

*looks outside*
*sees it's already spring*
Well my work here is done.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

s2e13-
Pinkie? Responsible? Are they nuts?!

Those children are evil.
I guess Pinkie could always consider baking them into some cupcakes. :V

s2e14 - last roundup
Apparently, so is Pinkie Pie. I am seriously afraid to ever make her mad.

And I figured out what was going on with Applejack during the stagecoach chase.


----------



## Conker (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm pretty fond of the newest episode, but it felt kind of cliche and the "evil teenage dragons" operated under pretty common tropes. From a mythological perspective, it didn't really do much for the show other than pose a few extra questions, but that's about it. 

I want to know what the adult dragons were doing at that specific spot; I don't give a shit what the preteens do. Spike should have asked an adult about dragons, but that would have made intellectual sense, and given his age, that wasn't to be expected. But watching them compete over stupid games wasn't really that entertaining.

Episode was funny, but I was hoping for better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm pretty fond of the newest episode, but it felt kind of cliche and the "evil teenage dragons" operated under pretty common tropes. From a mythological perspective, it didn't really do much for the show other than pose a few extra questions, but that's about it.
> 
> I want to know what the adult dragons were doing at that specific spot; I don't give a shit what the preteens do. Spike should have asked an adult about dragons, but that would have made intellectual sense, and given his age, that wasn't to be expected. But watching them compete over stupid games wasn't really that entertaining.
> 
> Episode was funny, but I was hoping for better.


On the other hand Spike was scared shitless of the adults.


----------



## Conker (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> On the other hand Spike was scared shitless of the adults.


I know, and since we didn't get any information on dragon culture, we don't know if Spike should have just asked them or not.

But watching preteens wrestle and vandalize shit doesn't really constitute as dragon culture to me. I think that's why I didn't like the episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I know, and since we didn't get any information on dragon culture, we don't know if Spike should have just asked them or not.
> 
> But watching preteens wrestle and vandalize shit doesn't really constitute as dragon culture to me. I think that's why I didn't like the episode.


You know what else?  Since Spike has chosen to stay with his pony friends we're probably never going to learn about dragon culture.  On the other hand we never have to worry about this happening-
[YT]9mgpy5j2Ejo[/YT]


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm pretty fond of the newest episode





Conker said:


> I think that's why I didn't like the episode.


So... you did or you didn't like it?


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I very much liked the newest episode. The fleeing was a little disappointing though.

Happy winter wrap up!


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But watching preteens wrestle and vandalize shit doesn't really constitute as dragon culture to me.



That's just about the only things that adult dragons have done in the whole series so far. Maybe not so much with the wrestling, but I could easily picture the younger dragons wrestling to help prepare them better for carnage and burning things when they're older.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> [YT]9mgpy5j2Ejo[/YT]



BUCKLOADS OF B'AWWWW


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> That's just about the only things that adult dragons have done in the whole series so far. Maybe not so much with the wrestling, but I could easily picture the younger dragons wrestling to help prepare them better for carnage and burning things when they're older.


Well we've only seen such behavior rarely.  One time was a dragon taking a nap in equestria and not giving a shit that he was snoring.  The other was spike artificially becoming a adult rapidly and even then most of the damage done by spike was because he was hoarding everything in sight.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't care what anyone says.
Spike totally won that game of King of the Hoard.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well we've only seen such behavior rarely.  One time was a dragon taking a nap in equestria and not giving a shit that he was snoring.  The other was spike artificially becoming a adult rapidly and even then most of the damage done by spike was because he was hoarding everything in sight.



There was another time where Spike tried to run away to a cave, and the adult dragon that was there scared him away (if I'm remembering it right?)

Fact is, the only given experience with natural dragons has been that they are violent dicks. It may not have been a whole lot of experience, but considering that is the accepted consensus among ponies as well, it is very probably the case.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> There was another time where Spike tried to run away to a cave, and the adult dragon that was there scared him away (if I'm remembering it right?)
> 
> Fact is, the only given experience with natural dragons has been that they are violent dicks. It may not have been a whole lot of experience, but considering that is the accepted consensus among ponies as well, it is very probably the case.


On the other hand I'm a violent greedy selfish dick that envies people with more and wishes their happy lives would be destroyed in real life that begins screaming at people that try and screw me over.  Does that mean I go out burning down villages or murder people? No.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> On the other hand I'm a violent greedy selfish dick that envies people with more and wishes their happy lives would be destroyed in real life that begins screaming at people that try and screw me over.  Does that mean I go out burning down villages or murder people? No.



If you were designed to hoard, destroy, and burn villages, I think you would.

I would. Unless I was raised by ponies.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?



I really have no fucking idea, it just came out of nowhere to me.



Lobar said:


> Did you try watching it?



No. Nor will I ever want to watch it, just not into the pony thing.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Howdy y'all


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon_tou said:


> No. Nor will I ever want to watch it, just not into the pony thing.


Maybe if you tried you wouldn't be so confused as to why people like it.

This has been said before, but I do like how they always keep with the classical Western mythology of how dragons work, more or less; greedy, violent, always keeps a stash of gems, etc.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Maybe if you tried you wouldn't be so confused as to why people like it.
> 
> This has been said before, but I do like how they always keep with the classical Western mythology of how dragons work, more or less; greedy, violent, always keeps a stash of gems, etc.




Nah that's cool, I am not bashing it either just to say it. But its cool, whatever makes them happy man.


----------



## BRN (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon_tou said:


> Nah that's cool, I am not bashing it either just to say it. But its cool, whatever makes them happy man.


I'm surprised you're willing to say "I actively dislike something I've never experienced."

 You watch any four episodes, come back, and tell us you dislike it then. :u


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> I'm surprised you're willing to say "I actively dislike something I've never experienced."
> 
> You watch any four episodes, come back, and tell us you dislike it then. :u



Look, I will watch two of them. Be back when its done, but I know I am not going to like this at all.
Via : Youtube.


----------



## veeno (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon_tou said:


> Look, I will watch two of them. Be back when its done, but I know I am not going to like this at all.
> Via : Youtube.


Dont watch the first 2 episodes of the series.

They suck


----------



## Tybis (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I'm back.
I went through the first five episodes.
I think I like ponies now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> So I'm back.
> I went through the first five episodes.
> I think I like ponies now.


:3

Which episodes did you wind up watching anyhow?


----------



## Tybis (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> :3
> 
> Which episodes did you wind up watching anyhow?


Just the first five of season one.
"Hey, may as well start at the beginning."

One thing though...
 why is it that some things just seem... in the wrong place?
Like Rainbow's wings?
Don't them animators pay attention?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Just the first five of season one.
> "Hey, may as well start at the beginning."
> 
> One thing though...
> ...


In all fairness alot of cartoons have problems with animation in the first season and as time goes on the quality of animation goes up.

A prime example of this was season 1 simpsons, my god did the animation for season 1 suck.  There's actually a terminology for this, I can't remember what it is though.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find it funny that when I search up 'Season 1 animation flaws' it comes up with the MLP ones.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iJDqrmoSXe4


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I would rather not do that again, it wasn't bad but just not for me. ( started on #3, #4, and #5 )
But I can see how that attracts some.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon_tou said:


> I would rather not do that again, it wasn't bad but just not for me. ( started on #3, #4, and #5 )
> But I can see how that attracts some.


Well at least now you know why people like it and knowing is half the battle-
G.I. Joe(couldn't resist the lame joke)


----------



## veeno (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well at least now you know why people like it and knowing is half the battle-
> G.I. Joe(couldn't resist the lame joke)


*stones cannonfodder to death*

V:


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jon_tou said:


> I would rather not do that again, it wasn't bad but just not for me. ( started on #3, #4, and #5 )
> But I can see how that attracts some.



Of course it won't be for you if you only stop at 3 episodes. You have around 44 more episodes left to watch, and then it will all make sense. You will have to marathon them tonight, for full effect, so you better get started! :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Of course it won't be for you if you only stop at 3 episodes. You have around 44 more episodes left to watch, and then it will all make sense. You will have to marathon them tonight, for full effect, so you better get started! :V



Exactly, nobody likes a quitter. :V


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Exactly, nobody likes a quitter. :V



There's actually a pro football team behind me, reading all this. I can hear grumbles, and "_that guy needs to man-up and watch some more goddamn ponies_" under their breaths.

Oh yup, they just hollered "_WOO! FUCK YEAH PINKIE PIE!_" as I'm typing this. So there you go.


----------



## Conker (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So... you did or you didn't like it?


Sorry. One post was right after I watched the episode, the other was after some brooding. I liked the episode all in all, quite a bit actually. It had some problems though.



Heimdal said:


> That's just about the only things that adult dragons have done in the whole series so far. Maybe not so much with the wrestling, but I could easily picture the younger dragons wrestling to help prepare them better for carnage and burning things when they're older.


Eh, I don't buy that. Since these animals are anthromorphoic, the idea that they do something when young to prepare them for adult hood doesn't stand as well. Kids fuck around and do all sorts of stupid shit when they were little, and all that does is give them fun stories to tell when they are adults. The dragons playing king of the hill, wrestling, or doing cannonballs means zilch. Shit, I did some of those things when I was young, and that didn't prepare me for dick.

We've seen dragons act like...dragons in the series. On one hand, I can say "Dragons in the MLP universe aren't exactly nice" on the other, I can say "We haven't seen enough examples of dragons to call our insight perfect". Three instances doesn't mean much. And evenso, seeing what teens do doesn't mean anything when I'm interested in how the adults act and what the adults deem important.



CannonFodder said:


> Well we've only seen such behavior rarely.  One time was a dragon taking a nap in equestria and not giving a shit that he was snoring.  The other was spike artificially becoming a adult rapidly and even then most of the damage done by spike was because he was hoarding everything in sight.


This. 

By and large, in mythology that I"ve read, dragons aren't exactly social creatures. It's odd seeing them migrate as one unit to one specific spot. I'm guessing they did this to mate, since that makes biological sense.

My question is this: Spike gets bigger and meaner when he collects shit. There are teen dragons; if dragons can/do grow based on their horde, why are their teens? I have a possible answer that basically lies in "perspective", but it might be bullshit. Spike lives with ponies, and masses a small horde. To him, that's a lot of stuff he's never owned, so he gets big. Dragons that live with other dragons amass a horde that's equal size, but they see the big dragons and their huge hordes and go "well this isn't very big" so they become the teen equivalent. Doens't make much biological sense, but neither does "I get huge when I own more stuff"


----------



## BRN (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ But if dragons grow based on relative distribution of wealth, why are the big, similarly-sized, and therefore similarly wealthy dragons 'big'? Or rather, what did the 'first' dragon compare his hoard to?

So far as I recall, Spike grew because of and with the greed he felt, rather than what he amassed. The emotions of hoarding rather than the hoard.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> ^ But if dragons grow based on relative distribution of wealth, why are the big, similarly-sized, and therefore similarly wealthy dragons 'big'? Or rather, what did the 'first' dragon compare his hoard to?
> 
> So far as I recall, Spike grew because of and with the greed he felt, rather than what he amassed. The emotions of hoarding rather than the hoard.


It could be that the dragons have different rates at which they can grow.  Like humans can grow to their full height early in puberty or can keep growing even in their 20's.


----------



## Conker (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> ^ But if dragons grow based on relative distribution of wealth, why are the big, similarly-sized, and therefore similarly wealthy dragons 'big'? Or rather, what did the 'first' dragon compare his hoard to?
> 
> So far as I recall, Spike grew because of and with the greed he felt, rather than what he amassed. The emotions of hoarding rather than the hoard.


Don't have an answer. To me, the fact that "teen dragons" exist is a plot hole when given the information in the other Spike episode where he gets super huge and mean based on his wealth.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Eh, I don't buy that. Since these animals are anthromorphoic, the idea that they do something when young to prepare them for adult hood doesn't stand as well. Kids fuck around and do all sorts of stupid shit when they were little, and all that does is give them fun stories to tell when they are adults. The dragons playing king of the hill, wrestling, or doing cannonballs means zilch. Shit, I did some of those things when I was young, and that didn't prepare me for dick.
> 
> We've seen dragons act like...dragons in the series. On one hand, I can say "Dragons in the MLP universe aren't exactly nice" on the other, I can say "We haven't seen enough examples of dragons to call our insight perfect". Three instances doesn't mean much. And evenso, seeing what teens do doesn't mean anything when I'm interested in how the adults act and what the adults deem important.
> 
> My question is this: Spike gets bigger and meaner when he collects shit. There are teen dragons; if dragons can/do grow based on their horde, why are their teens? I have a possible answer that basically lies in "perspective", but it might be bullshit. Spike lives with ponies, and masses a small horde. To him, that's a lot of stuff he's never owned, so he gets big. Dragons that live with other dragons amass a horde that's equal size, but they see the big dragons and their huge hordes and go "well this isn't very big" so they become the teen equivalent. Doens't make much biological sense, but neither does "I get huge when I own more stuff"



I was relating the teenage shenanagins, adulthood, and hoards together. Given that teenage dragons fight and mess around with each other, and adult dragons were seen to do the same (knock into each other, breathe fire and roar at each other, there's a lot of dominance stuff happening), I figure that is a very clear part of what the dragons in that universe do. Who knows how solitary they are, considering they live so long, and nap for a hundred years, they may not be too solitary relative to their lifespan. And maybe the only difference between teenage and adult dragons are that teenage dragons can't hold onto their own hoard? (Remember, Spike was already welcome in Ponyville, unlike any other dragon, so swiping things until he was a formidable size would have been easy.) This would motivate teenage dragons to play fight, and shows of strength... anything to build them up to where they can get and hold onto their own hoards.

In terms of anthropomorphizing dragons, the episode related them to gangs and/or teenage cliques. Nothing more to it than that, and it only tells us that whatever dragons are like in that world is the closest allegory for teenage issues, so they played with it. They are mythological monsters, and I wouldn't relate them to human society in any way beyond clever plot convenience.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Don't have an answer. To me, the fact that "teen dragons" exist is a plot hole when given the information in the other Spike episode where he gets super huge and mean based on his wealth.


Or that it takes a while to collect that large of a hoard.  It's obvious that ponies in the fashion industry collect jewels.  There's numerous dragons and that they can't use magic to find jewels, so they are left finding them the old fashion way.  Almost forgot, with that many dragons there'd be competition between each other for jewels.  Ponies don't keep enough gems on hand to justify going on a pillaging spree cause it would probably take pillaging a entire country to make a hoard.

Finally Spike probably grew up that fast cause he wasn't collecting gems, but everything else.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

err, let's try that again later...


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> OH MY GOD SO FUCKING CUTE!!



"Video contained a malformed video ID"

Well fuck you too >:C


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> OH MY GOD SO FUCKING CUTE!!


Your video link is broken.


----------



## Conker (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bluh. I didn't like the way the teen dragons acted or the plot devices that got Spike to hang out with them, mostly because those things felt cliche. Other than that, fantastic episode


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Another big macintosh fursuit is up for grabs-
http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1030157.html
While it's not as good as the last one *cough* the one that sold for 3k *cough* it's a okay fursuit.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Another big macintosh fursuit is up for grabs-
> http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1030157.html
> While it's not as good as the last one *cough* the one that sold for 3k *cough* it's a okay fursuit.



My, surprisingly decent, it even avoids messing gigantically with the proportions and isn't trying to be quadrupedal. I wouldn't mind using that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> My, surprisingly decent, it even avoids messing gigantically with the proportions and isn't trying to be quadrupedal. I wouldn't mind using that.


I think the mlp fursuits that follow that are the better ones.  From what I've seen the attempts at how do I put it?... trying to turn it into something furry have been nightmare fuel.  The people that don't fuck with the proportions and/or keep the proportion changes tasteful have been the best.


Also holy shit, littlekuriboh(yu-gi-oh abridged) is a brony.

Also episode 1 of season 1 4:44 there's a image of nightmare moon in the hourglass. I never noticed that before.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That fursuit is decent. I'm not one to judge, since I can't make anything close, but there are plenty of better ponysuits out there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> That fursuit is decent. I'm not one to judge, since I can't make anything close, but there are plenty of better ponysuits out there.


There are better ponysuits out there, I was just saying that it's okay.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also episode 1 of season 1 4:44 there's a image of nightmare moon in the hourglass. I never noticed that before.



Haha, yeah. When I first saw that, it scared the shitapples out of me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Haha, yeah. When I first saw that, it scared the shitapples out of me.


Nightmare moon: "7 days"
Twilight: "Did you say something Spike?"


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay let me try that again.
SO FUCKING CUTE second try...



CannonFodder said:


> Another big macintosh fursuit is up for grabs-
> http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1030157.html
> While it's not as good as the last one *cough* the one that sold for 3k *cough* it's a okay fursuit.


That's because the last one was by sophie cabra.



CannonFodder said:


> Also holy shit, littlekuriboh(yu-gi-oh abridged) is a brony.


Found that out when I met him at the last convention I went to.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Wait. What's that on top of their heads? Also, is that derpy in the back?



Scumbag ShÃ nwÃ ng - doesn't answer questions.

Missed this. The thing on their head is a little nub that you can connect to that ring you see on the table. Then you can connect it to a back pack, etc. Ponies go everywhere.

Also, that's not derpy. It's Lily Blossom who has never really been introduced. But I'm calling her Not Derpy anyways.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh shit!

John De Lancie is coming back to the show.  We're not sure if he is going to voice Discord again, but regardless I'm going to fan squee all over the place.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> John De Lancie is coming back to the show.  We're not sure if he is going to voice Discord again, but regardless I'm going to fan squee all over the place.



I know! I'm so excited over that! I can't imagine him voicing anything else.

Here's hoping he didn't just forget that both parts of the Discord 2-parter were aired back-to-back.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hah. I never noticed this before.

I love lucy reference.

Edit: Found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COaPChuidss


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> John De Lancie is coming back to the show.  We're not sure if he is going to voice Discord again, but regardless I'm going to fan squee all over the place.



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

In any case, the last thing you want at a wedding is Discord.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> In any case, the last thing you want at a wedding is Discord.


World's biggest wedding crasher imaginable.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> John De Lancie is coming back to the show.  We're not sure if he is going to voice Discord again, but regardless *I'm going to fan squee all over the place*.



I'll bring the mop and bucket...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> John De Lancie is coming back to the show.  We're not sure if he is going to voice Discord again, but regardless I'm going to fan squee all over the place.



Maybe he'll voice Shining Armour?
Or Cadence?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Maybe he'll voice Shining Armour?
> Or Cadence?


Cadence is female though.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Cadence is female though.



Then why is there a penis coming out of her forehead?

Oh, it's her horn.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Cadence is female though.



Men can voice women.


----------



## Inciatus (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Somebody put a Cheerilee figure from McDonalds on top of the milk machine at school today. It was quite entertaining.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i keep trying to watch new episodes, but i can't help but feel retarded

this all started happening after i got out of the hospital...what did they do to me?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not an advid fan of the show, but I do like it's artistic style. It's fluid, expressive and enjoyable to watch. Also, the animation is another story entirely. Overall, I reckon plenty of people like the show, and I'm happy for them. But I'm better off without it (=/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> I'm not an advid fan of the show, but I do like it's artistic style. It's fluid, expressive and enjoyable to watch. Also, the animation is another story entirely. Overall, I reckon plenty of people like the show, and I'm happy for them. But I'm better off without it (=/


At least you gave it a view.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh hell yes, please bring Discord back.  



... Wishful thinking, but let me be!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At least you gave it a view.



To be honest, I don't see the hate behind it. I think it's fun, colourful and well-written in the context of it's audience. If certain people find the show appeals to them, I'm glad. I'm glad they've found something that they enjoy. And in the end, that's what counts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> To be honest, I don't see the hate behind it. I think it's fun, colourful and well-written in the context of it's audience. If certain people find the show appeals to them, I'm glad. I'm glad they've found something that they enjoy. And in the end, that's what counts.


I wish there were still a lot of good cartoons.  I mean there are still good cartoons out there on par with mlp: fim, but they are few and far between.  Take for example cartoon network, do they even have cartoons on anymore?
Back in the day there were a ton of excellent cartoons, but now cartoon network and other "cartoon" channels suck.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes, cannon, CN has cartoons. And they aren't bad at all (except for MAD).


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wish there were still a lot of good cartoons.  I mean there are still good cartoons out there on par with mlp: fim, but they are few and far between.  Take for example cartoon network, do they even have cartoons on anymore?
> Back in the day there were a ton of excellent cartoons, but now cartoon network and other "cartoon" channels suck.



Dexter's Laboratory. Watched that shit every, single day when I had Foxtel. Including 'Dexter's Ego-Trip Special'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Dexter's Laboratory. Watched that shit every, single day when I had Foxtel. Including 'Dexter's Ego-Trip Special'.





8-bit said:


> Yes, cannon, CN has cartoons. And they aren't bad at all (except for MAD).


*looks at cartoon network's current line of cartoons on air*
On the downside a good chunk of the cartoons are reruns of shows that have stopped making new episodes, but yeah there's a couple good still running cartoons.


----------



## veeno (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Dexter's Laboratory. Watched that shit every, single day when I had Foxtel. Including 'Dexter's Ego-Trip Special'.


Ed edd n eddy was also awesome.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Ed edd n eddy was also awesome.



Ed edd n eddy=Mass effect 
Amazing ride, sad its over, oddest ending ever but enjoyable none-the-less


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Looks like the trailer for the season 2 finale is here


Spoiler: finale the fun has doubl- QUADRUPLED!



[YT]LcS7OX4LTu4[/YT]
I have a feeling the multiple clones of the mane6 are either a outside force trying to stop the wedding or one of Twilight's spells went haywire... very very badly.


It's probably the later.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I REQUEST A SAMURAI JACK PONI

NO EVEN BETTER! THE SCOTSMAN!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> I REQUEST A SAMURAI JACK PONI
> 
> NO EVEN BETTER! THE SCOTSMAN!


*folds hands together*
*headbob*
Your wish is granted-
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/...olt_battle_by_manden-d41isg7.jpg?t=1312334233
http://i54.tinypic.com/2i09pnd.jpg


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



> http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/...olt_battle_by_manden-d41isg7.jpg?t=1312334233


that's kinda meh


> http://i54.tinypic.com/2i09pnd.jpg


YES! GLORIOUS!

here is your reward


> Gain 500xp
> Gain 200gp
> Achievement Unlocked: Pony Finder


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ LmaoI can't wait to see the royal wedding. Looks awesome and filled with Pinkie randomness. I bet Twi conjures up a spell to make multiples to help get the wedding done it time.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dat episode, Cannot fault any of it. Still wanna find out who that white horse on steds was


----------



## FidgetTheChipmunk (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

PONIES!!!!!!


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdZa...DvjVQa1PpcFMDPsrkgKSUxyjkIsXq6ot4btEKqmdkk1s=


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://swomswom.deviantart.com/art/MLP-Goodbye-my-friend-FLASH-292023374?q=boost:popular
You should give this a watch real quick.



Mxpklx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdZa...DvjVQa1PpcFMDPsrkgKSUxyjkIsXq6ot4btEKqmdkk1s=


Those are always funny cause the people posting the comments know they are being screencapped and post the comments for shits and giggles.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Ed edd n eddy was also awesome.



No it wasn't. It was terrible


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That beefed up Pegasi should be named Steroids or Beefcake xD..lol at Fluttertree and yay more Derpy!! /)^3^(\


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sulfur said:


> That beefed up Pegasi should be named Steroids or Beefcake xD..lol at Fluttertree and yay more Derpy!! /)^3^(\



I shall call him Pegaroids.
http://johnjoseco.deviantart.com/art/YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAHHH-292076702

Also, LSD ponies:
http://i.imgur.com/dcTQZ.gif


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> No it wasn't. It was terrible


oh yea?

well fuck you!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I shall call him Pegaroids.
> http://johnjoseco.deviantart.com/art/YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAHHH-292076702


I like this name for him.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those looking for a Samurai Jack pony a couple posts ago:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDY5YpLqypk


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And speaking of _MLP_ crossovers... _Baccano!_ fans, watch this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elCj-Y97neI&feature=related

EDIT: oh, amd _Pony Bebop_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us6nQ_E9waE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Ed edd n eddy was also awesome.



*raises hand*

I demand a High-Five.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just some random information.  Lauren Faust made a huge long post about the show a couple of days back.  Apparently AJ's parents are dead.  She considered it, but it was considered to grim for a children's cartoon show.  So it's semi-canon.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just some random information.  Lauren Faust made a huge long post about the show a couple of days back.  Apparently AJ's parents are dead.  She considered it, but it was considered to grim for a children's cartoon show.  So it's semi-canon.


Do you have a link or a screen cap?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Do you have a link or a screen cap?



http://fyre-flye.deviantart.com/journal/FAQ-276161988


"Q:  Where are Applejack's parents?

To put it bluntly, we just never figured it out.  I just liked the feeling of them living with their Granny, but keeping the family dynamic tight and small.  To be honest, I would like to simply say that they passed away somehow, but it's just it would have likely been deemed too sad for a kids' show and I don't think it would have ever been approved.  There was brief discussion of them being traveling salesponies or explorers, but since we never needed the information in an episode, nothing was ever made official.  So it will have to remain a mystery until someone decides to define it."


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I demand a High-Five.


*high-fives*


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> No it wasn't. It was terrible



To each there own.


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I will love and tolerate the shit out of everyone here!!!!


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



IsaacRaccoon said:


> I will love and tolerate the shit out of everyone here!!!!



@_@


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> http://fyre-flye.deviantart.com/journal/FAQ-276161988
> 
> 
> "Q:  Where are Applejack's parents?
> ...


So the situation is like Ash's dad from pokemon?
It's never defined.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Looks like the trailer for the season 2 finale is here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: finale the fun has doubl- QUADRUPLED!
> ...



FUCK
YES!

I so want!

Also, I really didn't like Ed, Edd and Eddie. :/


----------



## veeno (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, I really didn't like Ed, Edd and Eddie. :/


To each there own.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh god yes!

I just got the single most thing I've been wanting for ages.  Turns out they are going to make a mlp:fim card game.  Unfortunately cause of how it was worded it sounds more like it's going to be a trading card game instead of a battle game.  I knew the likilihood of a battle game was low, but :[


----------



## Tybis (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, apparently, Big Mac was supposed to have his own episode, but it was rejected.
And I have become very very disappointed and sad.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I dunno, after Hearts and Hooves Day, I don't think a Big Mac ep would be a good idea.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I dunno, after Hearts and Hooves Day, I don't think a Big Mac ep would be a good idea.



Nnnope.


----------



## veeno (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*walks in mall*

*my phone rings and plays the mlp theme song*

*everyone stares*

*slowly walks out of mall.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> *walks in mall*
> 
> *my phone rings and plays the mlp theme song*
> 
> ...



They were all thinking, "That's not the MLP song I would have picked."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> *walks in mall*
> 
> *my phone rings and plays the mlp theme song*
> 
> ...


My reaction would have been, "Yeah it is, and bite my shiny metal ass"


----------



## veeno (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My reaction would have been, "Yeah it is, and bite my shiny metal ass"


But the old people in the mall scare me.

There evil!

They woul of killed me.

V:


----------



## Conker (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit, the newest episode was fantastic! Not only that, but it was a fantastic Fluttershy episode, and I generally don't like her episodes. This one though, damn, it was great!

I really liked the plot ideas behind it; I love when we get to learn more about Equestria and the MLP world...even if it doesn't make fuckall sense :3 

Rainbow Dash was presented well. She got enough flack this season, so I'm glad to see her in a motivational role that fits her personality AND helps Equestria. Fluttershy was also presented well and not completely annoying like in some episodes. The moral at the end was nice to, though this show has never made a habit of making those tacky.

Oh, and Pegiroids was awesome. Lots of Derpy sightings to. Man, Derpy is awesome. I want to sculpt her next.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Lots of Derpy sightings to. Man, Derpy is awesome. I want to sculpt her next.



Fuck. Yes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Holy shit, the newest episode was fantastic! Not only that, but it was a fantastic Fluttershy episode, and I generally don't like her episodes. This one though, damn, it was great!
> 
> I really liked the plot ideas behind it; I love when we get to learn more about Equestria and the MLP world...even if it doesn't make fuckall sense :3
> 
> ...


I'm glad that they've stopped giving her flack, three episodes of her being mean were more than enough for the season.  Also the moral lesson was good cause many people do have phobias about working in groups or in front of others.


----------



## Conker (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm glad that they've stopped giving her flack, three episodes of her being mean were more than enough for the season.  Also the moral lesson was good cause many people do have phobias about working in groups or in front of others.


Yup, and the "every little bit helps" is also extremely true...well, that's situational, but still  

I figure I'll probably buy two or three episodes to put on my new iPod. I could see purchasing this one (along with "Party of One" and "Lesson Zero").

I'll try and get time to sculpt Derpy this week. Won't happen tonight, but maybe tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Am I the only one who thought that using pegasus to lift water using suction is a extremely inefficient way of gathering water?
[YT]dxhrCjcwghQ[/YT]
I'm going to cry like a baby when this comes out.  A bunch of people are actually working on "my little dashie" the movie.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one who thought that using pegasus to lift water using suction is a extremely inefficient way of gathering water?
> [YT]dxhrCjcwghQ[/YT]
> I'm going to cry like a baby when this comes out.  A bunch of people are actually working on "my little dashie" the movie.



Oh gawddd....  My attention has been caught.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Joeyyy said:


> Oh gawddd....  My attention has been caught.


Since the best option for a low budget fan made project is always to use the least special effects to save time and rely heavily on acting, also since my little dashie is set in the human world and the most special effects they would have to use is for dash the likilihood of it being awesome is extremely likely.
Oh also the script is already written for them.
Literally the ONLY way they could possibly mess it up is if the lead isn't a good actor.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Since the best option for a low budget fan made project is always to use the least special effects to save time and rely heavily on acting, also since my little dashie is set in the human world and the most special effects they would have to use is for dash the likilihood of it being awesome is extremely likely.
> Oh also the script is already written for them.
> Literally the ONLY way they could possibly mess it up is if the lead isn't a good actor.


Yes, there was barely any acting in the teaser, but, the actor did do a good job as far as projecting emotion, so ill go off a limb and assume the actors are well-picked.  As long as the special effects are not skimpy, and the acting stays decent, then it should be an excellent fanmade film.  and I obviously will watch :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well seeing as how we're talking about the upcoming fan movie "my little dashie", raise your hand if you did in fact cry reading it.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well seeing as how we're talking about the upcoming fan movie "my little dashie", raise your hand if you did in fact cry reading it.



Was ist "Mein klein Dashie"?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Was ist "Mein klein Dashie"?


Eeyup, that's the one.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Eeyup, that's the one.



... that's German for you.

Was ist "Mein klein Dashie"=What is "My Little Dashie?".

EDIT: Turns out the brand is named "Mein kleines Pony". Close enough, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> ... that's German for you.
> 
> Was ist "Mein kleines Dashie"=What is "My Little Dashie?".


I kinda figured that's what it meant.  I didn't recognize the language, but recognized the words.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In other news, I'm watching this. _Phoenix Wright_ and ponies, count me in!
Pretty good, although I wonder why the voice that is always the most accurate in the majority of fanworks seems to be Twilight's. Is Tara Strong so easy to imitate?

And I'm still wondering what "My Little Dashie" is...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Pretty good, although I wonder why the voice that is always the most accurate in the majority of fanworks seems to be Twilight's. Is Tara Strong so easy to imitate?
> 
> And I'm still wondering what "My Little Dashie" is...


Twilight's voice is the easiest to imitate.

If you are wondering what my little dashie is give a listen-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMihnNjYGbM
^Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnKKgBO3wKU
^Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQe8wIAA2X0
^Part 3

I put mic voicing it cause he does a pretty good job.  Also it's REALLY REALLY REALLY good of a fanfic.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Twilight's voice is the easiest to imitate.
> 
> If you are wondering what my little dashie is give a listen-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMihnNjYGbM
> ...



14 seconds in the first video... let me guess:

1. Guy lives a normal life.
2. SUDDENLY a filly that looks a lot like Rainbow Dash enters his life.
3. Cute antics happen a la _Marley and Me_.
4. "Dashie" dies at the end for one reason or another like in all those XIXth Centhury's children stories, there's lots of tears and sentimentality involved.

Do I win for guessing?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 14 seconds in the first video... let me guess:
> 
> 1. Guy lives a normal life.
> 2. SUDDENLY a filly that looks a lot like Rainbow Dash enters his life.
> ...


3 and 4 are BEYOND WRONG!!

The ending is far more tear jerking than even anything you could probably think.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 3 and 4 are BEYOND WRONG!!
> 
> The ending is far more tear jerking than even anything you could probably think.



*shrug*
Interest remains not-piqued. I was never too big on fanfics anyway (although I do recall reading a really good _Starfox_ one back in the day).


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Twilight's voice is the easiest to imitate.
> 
> If you are wondering what my little dashie is give a listen-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMihnNjYGbM
> ...



You forgot the blooper :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Ei8wK0-2w


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *shrug*
> Interest remains not-piqued. I was never too big on fanfics anyway (although I do recall reading a really good _Starfox_ one back in the day).



You best get caught up, son/femaleson!

Ive never been fond of fanfics either. I expect garbage. I haven't read this one yet either. However, it's legendary in the MLP community (_good_ legendary). That actually really means something in MLP fandom... I read through the immense Fallout: Equestria fic because I got hooked and it was just too fucking epic.

This show has been a huge inspiration for a lot of great artists, and that includes writers. EQD tends to have pretty high standards, and while that doesn't mean there aren't some weak ones in there, I have yet to find myself disappointed with what I've read.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> You best get caught up, son/femaleson!
> 
> Ive never been fond of fanfics either. I expect garbage. I haven't read this one yet either. However, it's legendary in the MLP community (_good_ legendary). That actually really means something in MLP fandom... I read through the immense Fallout: Equestria fic because I got hooked and it was just too fucking epic.
> 
> This show has been a huge inspiration for a lot of great artists, and that includes writers. EQD tends to have pretty high standards, and while that doesn't mean there aren't some weak ones in there, I have yet to find myself disappointed with what I've read.


I have yet to read fallout equestria mainly cause I still am reading through allegreza.  There's too many damn good fanfics in this fandom and I used to hate the shit out of fanfics too.


----------



## veeno (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn.

There is alot of mlp fanfics.

Its unbelivable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Damn.
> 
> There is alot of mlp fanfics.
> 
> Its unbelivable.


http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/eqd-super-simple-archiver-test.html


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Past Sins" and "Black and White" are my favourite MLP fanfics.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I dunno, after Hearts and Hooves Day, I don't think a Big Mac ep would be a good idea.


That was not the true Big Macintosh.
That was a zombie.
A filth-spouting shadow of a zombie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

During Hurricane fluttershy was I the only one who thought Cloudchaser had a awesome character design?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Damn.
> 
> There is alot of mlp fanfics.
> 
> Its unbelivable.


Yarr

My ereader is getting loaded up with the stuff.
Not to mention that some stories are downright amazing. I'm currently reading through Living The Dream.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Yarr
> 
> My ereader is getting loaded up with the stuff.
> Not to mention that some stories are downright amazing. I'm currently reading through Living The Dream.


I kinda wish Rainbow Dash actually one day gets into the wonderbolts, but at the same doesn't have to leave her friends.(I'm guessing that is what "Living the Dream" is about RD achieving her dream?)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I kinda wish Rainbow Dash actually one day gets into the wonderbolts, but at the same doesn't have to leave her friends.(I'm guessing that is what "Living the Dream" is about RD achieving her dream?)



Nah, it's a human in pony form in Equestria story. With about 250k words.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TechnoGypsy said:


> Nah, it's a human in pony form in Equestria story. *With about 250k words*.


JESUS!
That's long enough to qualify as a book.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> JESUS!
> That's long enough to qualify as a book.



long enough?

it's as long as the longest harry potter book


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> long enough?
> 
> it's as long as the longest harry potter book


I'd like to see a brony smash the record for longest story ever.


----------



## Conker (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd like to see a brony smash the record for longest story ever.


I wouldn't. If you're going to write a story of that length, don't waste your fucking time with ponies.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd like to see a brony smash the record for longest story ever.



Lord of the Rings trilogy word count: 473k words.
Fallout Equestria word count: 484k words.

...and it doesn't have all the boring pointless bullshit that LoTR has. But then LoTR isn't really a decent book series to compare anything to, it isn't all that good, it was just fairly original.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Lord of the Rings trilogy word count: 473k words.
> Fallout Equestria word count: 484k words.
> 
> ...and it doesn't have all the boring pointless bullshit that LoTR has. But then LoTR isn't really a decent book series to compare anything to, it isn't all that good, it was just fairly original.


The longest book ever was "In search of lost time" with 1.2 million, so it's possible that a brony or a group of bronies could smash the record.


----------



## Conker (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Started Derpy Hooves. She's comin along quite well, seeing as I only put an hour into her. Going pretty fast, so hopefully that continues. I'd like to have her done sooner than later.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The longest book ever was "In search of lost time" with 1.2 million, so it's possible that a brony or a group of bronies could smash the record.



I'm surprised it's not longer. I'd think by now there'd have been at least one crazy guy somewhere who had spent his entire life on a single book, making it span several volumes and millions of words.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Lord of the Rings trilogy word count: 473k words.
> Fallout Equestria word count: 484k words.
> 
> ...and it doesn't have all the boring pointless bullshit that LoTR has. But then LoTR isn't really a decent book series to compare anything to, it isn't all that good, it was just fairly original.



I was about to ask how could this whole pony business really push folks to putting out so much material, I mean 484K words, seriously? Then I realized I called around to several McDonald's to get all the 2012 pony toys which I've never done for anything. Confound these ponies!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ughhh, why are there so many sad fanfics?!
If I read one more damn sad fanfic I won't be able to compose myself.  Quick I need 10cc of happiness.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ughhh, why are there so many sad fanfics?!
> If I read one more damn sad fanfic I won't be able to compose myself.  Quick I need 10cc of happiness.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU



I searched for "mlp don't worry be happy" and all I got were "Smile Smile Smile" songs:

[yt]mNrXMOSkBas[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*fast horse hooves can be heard rapidly approaching*

*comes flying in*

Look what I found!!!
[yt]cakkDjbBKmg[/yt]


...also this:

[yt]mcH7a1HsO4Q[/yt]




veeno said:


> *walks in mall*
> 
> *my phone rings and plays the mlp theme song*
> 
> ...


You're a girl, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy cow, apparently a server in minecraft is working on recreating all of equestria in minecraft-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CrMsS-i6dcQ


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hoping they do that when Minecraft comes to 360


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sulfur said:


> Hoping they do that when Minecraft comes to 360


I can't wait until they finish period.
It's going to be amazing!


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I loved how last weekend's episode depicted Fluttershy's crippling agoraphobia. It was so solid, and came across as a much deeper problem than something you could just say "suck it up" to. It was very understandable, even if I don't have that same fear.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't wait until they finish period.It's going to be amazing!


Agreed and Fluttershy keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sulfur said:


> Agreed and Fluttershy keeps on getting better and better.


I used to dislike fluttershy, but now that they've expanded on her character to reveal that she has a phobia it makes her more realistic of a character instead I think she's a better character.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Indeed, but Fluttershy is still my leasy favorite pony of mane 6. I'll be waiting for the time she either puts angel in a cage or hoofs a pony in the face or gets into a fight.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sulfur said:


> Indeed, but Fluttershy is still my leasy favorite pony of mane 6. I'll be waiting for the time she either puts angel in a cage or hoofs a pony in the face or gets into a fight.


I can't even pick a favorite pony, it's too hard.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You gotta at least have a main favorite. AJ is mine


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't even pick a favorite pony, it's too hard.



Guard ponies is best ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Guard ponies is best ponies.


I love the bat pony design.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I loved how last weekend's episode depicted Fluttershy's crippling agoraphobia. It was so solid, and came across as a much deeper problem than something you could just say "suck it up" to. It was very understandable, even if I don't have that same fear.



Agoraphobia is a fear of open spaces.  Fluttershy's phobia is a fear of athletics with an audience.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They fixed Spitrfire's voice in swedish-
[YT]wcQxXpFIID0[/YT]


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Agoraphobia is a fear of open spaces.  Fluttershy's phobia is a fear of athletics with an audience.



Wide open spaces are only one of the things agoraphobia refers to. It is also a social fear of crowds, and public places. 'Fear of open places' isn't even what the word translates to... it's literally closer to 'fear of gathering places'.

There's probably an even more accurate term for Fluttershy's phobia, but agoraphobia works.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Wide open spaces are only one of the things agoraphobia refers to. It is also a social fear of crowds, and public places. 'Fear of open places' isn't even what the word translates to... it's literally closer to 'fear of gathering places'.
> 
> There's probably an even more accurate term for Fluttershy's phobia, but agoraphobia works.


Demophobia/Ochlophobia.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Demophobia/Ochlophobia.



I've been looking up Agoraphobia for the past bit, and I can't find any info that separates it from Demo/Ochlophobia. Ochlophobia is fairly specific to fear of crowds and people, but any sufficient definition of Agoraphobia I have found has indicated that it is a much wider-ranging definition that pretty much encompasses Ochlophobia within it as well. Are phobias fairly technical with their terms, or are there plenty of other ones that mix and mingle with each other?

EDIT: An understanding I have found seems to be that Agoraphobia is not specifically a fear of open spaces directly, but a fear founded in the outside of your familiar physical space. This could mean anything from wide ranges, to a mall, to a busy coffee shop, or even standing in a line-up, and the nature of the fear could be anything from physical to social. Strictly speaking, an Agoraphobic person and an Ochlophobic person could have the same issues going to a party, but if the party was in their own home this would make all the difference to an Agoraphobic person, whereas it would make no difference to an Ochlophobic person.

With this in mind, Agoraphobic could potentially be the more accurate term (with the limited info to go by). The most assertive we've seen Fluttershy has been at her own home (Dragon migration thing (even if she ran from her home, she was comfortable enough to speak her mind and trample RD while she was there), and her telling off the minotaur just outside of her doorway). It could all just be pure character development too, but given that I am not a psychologist, and these ponies aren't real, I wanna play with this idea some.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I've been looking up Agoraphobia for the past bit, and I can't find any info that separates it from Demo/Ochlophobia. Ochlophobia is fairly specific to fear of crowds and people, but any sufficient definition of Agoraphobia I have found has indicated that it is a much wider-ranging definition that pretty much encompasses Ochlophobia within it as well. Are phobias fairly technical with their terms, or are there plenty of other ones that mix and mingle with each other?
> 
> EDIT: An understanding I have found seems to be that Agoraphobia is not specifically a fear of open spaces directly, but a fear founded in the outside of your familiar physical space. This could mean anything from wide ranges, to a mall, to a busy coffee shop, or even standing in a line-up, and the nature of the fear could be anything from physical to social. Strictly speaking, an Agoraphobic person and an Ochlophobic person could have the same issues going to a party, but if the party was in their own home this would make all the difference to an Agoraphobic person, whereas it would make no difference to an Ochlophobic person.
> 
> With this in mind, Agoraphobic could potentially be the more accurate term (with the limited info to go by). The most assertive we've seen Fluttershy has been at her own home (Dragon migration thing (even if she ran from her home, she was comfortable enough to speak her mind and trample RD while she was there), and her telling off the minotaur just outside of her doorway). It could all just be pure character development too, but given that I am not a psychologist, and these ponies aren't real, I wanna play with this idea some.


Personally I was using demophobia/ochlophobia to specifically describe her phobia instead of a broad terminology.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i am quite fond of the idea of the whole "lunar republic vs solar empire vs the peace corps vs discord's anarchy" thing, there should be a good long fan fic for it


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i am quite fond of the idea of the whole "lunar republic vs solar empire vs the peace corps vs discord's anarchy" thing, there should be a good long fan fic for it


It could make a really good prequel to friendship is magic.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i am quite fond of the idea of the whole "lunar republic vs solar empire vs the peace corps vs discord's anarchy" thing, there should be a good long fan fic for it


I was planning on doing a Solar Empire song


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ponycrowdaphobia...there I solved the mystery phobia. Go me /)^3^(\


----------



## KingNow (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Actually, if you guys are interested I have a brony Mumble I go on regularly.

50.22.200.54
64748

We have fun times talking about ponies.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It could make a really good prequel to friendship is magic.



luna brakes off from celestia because she won't give luna the power over the moon back.
equestia erupts into a civil war, and a neutral group called the peace corps is formed.
there are also rumors that some ponies are practicing discord's magic, in hopes to bring him back from his stone tomb


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> luna brakes off from celestia because she won't give luna the power over the moon back.
> equestia erupts into a civil war, and a neutral group called the peace corps is formed.
> there are also rumors that some ponies are practicing discord's magic, in hopes to bring him back from his stone tomb


I was thinking more along the lines of a timeline progression.  With Celestia and Luna defeating him and his army.  Discord tries to do what he did to the mane6 to Luna, it semi works in that eventually the seed of jealousy makes her fall.  The memory spell does not work and only makes it worse, because it's her memories of celestia that make her into nightmare moon. Luna's army is far fewer, but consists of the more powerful bat ponies.  Luna and the majority of her army is decimated.  The majority of Discord's followers have been exterminated, the bat ponies are almost extinct from the two wars right after each other.

The ponies of equestria then say enough is enough and the peace corps spread like wildfire and Celestia is forced to change the country from a absolute monarchy to a constitutional monarchy.


KingNow said:


> Actually, if you guys are interested I have a brony Mumble I go on regularly.
> 
> 50.22.200.54
> 64748
> ...


I don't even know what that is.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Entered gaming club today.

A furry I know was playing a MLP video on his notebook.
Over half the club was watching it.
Someone walked in with a shirt that said "Bronies!"
someone else walked in with a shirt that said "This shirt is 20% cooler"
One girl there had the Pinkie Pie toy from McDonalds on her backpack.

....

This club is not 20% cooler but 100% cooler!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Entered gaming club today.
> 
> A furry I know was playing a MLP video on his notebook.
> Over half the club was watching it.
> ...


I'm very jelly.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm very jelly.


My guitarist's friend got him a 20% cooler shirt and me a Wonderbolts shirt (all subtle), while she herself got the "Pinkie doesn't care, she does what she wants!" shirt. We were all very strapping when the 5 of us took a stroll down Pittsburgh a couple weeks ago.

Also, I'm almost done with my song utilizing vocals from the show. Can anyone think of a heartwarming phrase or speech uttered by a mane 6 character that doesn't give away the show completely? As in, I could show this to non-brony friends and they wouldn't be able to tell I got the vocals from My Little Pony.

And yes, CF, it's yet another shitty electronic song. Hah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Apparently "Operation sharing kindness" is already halfway to reaching their goal of $5000.  Dayum, it barely even opened and it's already at 2k.
https://www.wepay.com/x1a5nbz/donations/operation-sharing-kindness
The current drive is to donate to "toys for tots" and "doctors without borders".  I'm just linking it incase you want to help donate as well.  *hint* *hint* *nudge* *nudge*


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a timeline progression.  With Celestia and Luna defeating him and his army.  Discord tries to do what he did to the mane6 to Luna, it semi works in that eventually the seed of jealousy makes her fall.  The memory spell does not work and only makes it worse, because it's her memories of celestia that make her into nightmare moon. Luna's army is far fewer, but consists of the more powerful bat ponies.  Luna and the majority of her army is decimated.  The majority of Discord's followers have been exterminated, the bat ponies are almost extinct from the two wars right after each other.



i was thinking of having the main 6 be torn apart during the civil war


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

After having posted ponies in my cubicle and borderline harassing my coworkers by ranking them from my least to most favorite ponies since I first got hooked on the show, I was surprised to see a ponies picture posted in my cubicle. Doubly surprising was there was a cartoon approximation of me chilling out with ponies. Fk ya! 

My coworker had posted it to my cubicle after their friend drew it while they were having a conversation about bronies. They had a picture of me so I was sketched in. The pic brings me a smile every time I look at it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> After having posted ponies in my cubicle and borderline harassing my coworkers by ranking them from my least to most favorite ponies since I first got hooked on the show, I was surprised to see a ponies picture posted in my cubicle. Doubly surprising was there was a cartoon approximation of me chilling out with ponies. Fk ya!
> 
> My coworker had posted it to my cubicle after their friend drew it while they were having a conversation about bronies. They had a picture of me so I was sketched in. The pic brings me a smile every time I look at it.


I'm sad cause around me there's no other fan of the show.  I used to have two brony friends last semester, but not this semester.


Ikrit said:


> i was thinking of having the main 6 be torn apart during the civil war


I've had enough of these mother fucking sad fanfics in this mother fucking fandom.


----------



## Conker (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I've had enough of these mother fucking sad fanfics in this mother fucking fandom.


Happy isn't interesting. Plus, I'm not surprised bronies churn out a lot of sad fics, they all seem to have the potential of being an emo fuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Happy isn't interesting. Plus, I'm not surprised bronies churn out a lot of sad fics, they all seem to have the potential of being an emo fuck.


The show already changed me from the poster I was a year ago, anymore of these sad fanfics and it'll make me have a non-callous heart.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The show already changed me from the poster I was a year ago, anymore of these sad fanfics and it'll make me have a non-callous heart.


Actually, I remember you calling me a rich asshole about a year ago since raised taxes means my parents have to help me out with tuition while I myself cannot find work. (Since then, I've applied to at least 10 different locations; they either need 18 year olds or haven't replied). So yes, I can say that you are becoming a kinder person. That should be a good thing.

I've seen that my web history has been less porn and weird shit and more ponies and happy news sites.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Glad I don't read fanfics then XD but don't forget, If you have no fellow bronies. Introduce and make them apart of the herd.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i was thinking of having the main 6 be torn apart during the civil war


So, like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrWeDxGJtpE


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I've seen that my web history has been less porn and weird shit and more ponies and happy news sites.



Same thing for me, especially the porn part.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So, like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrWeDxGJtpE



oh yes, fairly similar


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sulfur said:


> Glad I don't read fanfics then XD but don't  forget, If you have no fellow bronies. Introduce and make them apart of  the herd.


I'm probably going to try and begin a brony club or something.


Commiecomrade said:


> Actually, I remember you calling me a rich  asshole about a year ago since raised taxes means my parents have to  help me out with tuition while I myself cannot find work. (Since then,  I've applied to at least 10 different locations; they either need 18  year olds or haven't replied). So yes, I can say that you are becoming a  kinder person. That should be a good thing.


 Of all the things to get me over a anger addiction it was my little  pony.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies haven't cured me of my anger problems. I still have them.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> After having posted ponies in my cubicle


You work where there's cubicles?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				CannonFodder;2887103o said:
			
		

> I don't even know what that is.



Mumble is a chat program thing kinda like IRC. I hate it. Skype all the way


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

BIG MAC RAGE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Aleu (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else hear that Derpy is getting her own episode?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Anyone else hear that Derpy is getting her own episode?


It was a troll.  A god damn epic troll at that, cause the faked screenshots are indistinguishable from non-faked images.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It was a troll.  A god damn epic troll at that, cause the faked screenshots are indistinguishable from non-faked images.



Aleu is sad :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Aleu is sad :c


That would have been awesome had it been true.

Also I learned something interesting today while watching the show.  Apparently you can interrupt a unicorn's magic by flicking their horn.

...Also apparently trixie implies that trixie is still in ponyville?...


----------



## Conker (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Awhile ago I photoshopped myself having a fake MLP tattoo and posted it on facebook. My idiot friends thought it was real and laughs were had.

My aunt and uncle are visiting today and were giving me shit about that for some reason. Aunt said she almost bought me an MLP toy from Target, but decided that that wouldn't have been all that funny. I frowned  she said she would have gotten the pink one, and Pinkie is the best! 

Ah well. 

Did I ever post that picture of me with that tattoo? It's not the best photoshop job, but it fooled a good amount of people


----------



## Aleu (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That would have been awesome had it been true.
> 
> Also I learned something interesting today while watching the show.  Apparently you can interrupt a unicorn's magic by flicking their horn.
> 
> ...Also apparently trixie implies that trixie is still in ponyville?...



Where are you watching the show? I can't find it D;


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Where are you watching the show? I can't find it D;


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHYOZ17naKs&feature=related
watching it right now,
@Canon, if you got a better source, please share it


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow Diamond Tiara is a asshole that should be put into juvi.


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Never should have clicked that link..... Never should have clicked that link..... 
WHY U MAIK ME BRONY?!?!?!?!?!?!
Edit: Not that bad actually, but..... different.


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hiderimty said:


> Never should have clicked that link..... Never should have clicked that link.....
> WHY U MAIK ME BRONY?!?!?!?!?!?!
> Edit: Not that bad actually, but..... different.



Welcome to a world of maddness and pretty colors.

V:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hiderimty said:


> Never should have clicked that link..... Never should have clicked that link.....
> WHY U MAIK ME BRONY?!?!?!?!?!?!
> Edit: Not that bad actually, but..... different.


Welcome to the herd :3


This episode was pretty good.  The thing that makes the episode pretty realistic is that the situation is treated pretty close to what would happen in reality.  If a teacher found out one of her students was black mailing three other students there would be more serious repercussions, but this is still a kid's show.  I don't think diamond tiara being sent to juvi for breaking the law or such would fly.


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Welcome to a world of maddness and pretty colors.
> 
> V:


Madness..... 
THIS.... 
IS.......
EQUESTRIA!!!!!


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hiderimty said:


> Madness..... THIS.... IS.......
> 
> 
> EQUESTRIA!!!!!



*kicks into bottemless pit*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy crap I just noticed nyandash!


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy crap I just noticed nyandash!


Huh?


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy crap I just noticed *Rainbow*dash!


Purdy sure you either got that wrong or used a meme as a name.
Still not certain tho. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Huh?


At the beginning of the episode when scootaloo and sweetie bell go into the clubhouse there's a poster of rainbow dash and nyan cat crossover.
1:12 to be exact.


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At the beginning of the episode when scootaloo and sweetie bell go into the clubhouse there's a poster of rainbow dash and nyan cat crossover.


Ah, ok. Was worried there.


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At the beginning of the episode when scootaloo and sweetie bell go into the clubhouse there's a poster of rainbow dash and nyan cat crossover.
> 1:12 to be exact.



Oh fuck to the hell yes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Am I the only one that thinks it's odd that the mayor dyes her mane grey?


----------



## TehLordXenu (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's odd that the mayor dyes her mane grey?


I don't think it's that odd. She's the mayor. Grey hair, or in her case, mane represents experience, age and knowledge whereas pink does not.That and I think pink and tan don't really look good together.


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TehLordXenu said:


> I don't think it's that odd. She's the mayor. Grey hair, or in her case, mane represents experience, age and knowledge whereas pink does not.That and I think pink and tan don't really look good together.


Fuck you, pink and tan is fucking boss. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TehLordXenu said:


> I don't think it's that odd. She's the mayor. Grey hair, or in her case, mane represents experience, age and knowledge whereas pink does not.That and I think pink and tan don't really look good together.


Considering that the mane color for ponies and their coat colors can't vastly vary it wouldn't surprise me if a few of them got unlucky and got stuck with eyesore for their colors. *cough* blossomforth *cough*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dammit, I am two episodes behind without even knowing it. BRB in approximately 44 minutes.


----------



## Cain (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...
I'm watching the first episode.
WHY DO I FIND THIS ENJOYABLE AND ENTERTAINING?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jagged Edge said:


> ...
> I'm watching the first episode.
> WHY DO I FIND THIS ENJOYABLE AND ENTERTAINING?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Welcome to the herd Jagged :3

If you think the first episode alone is enjoyable and entertaining just wait until you get to the later episodes.  A lot of people debate whether the first or second season are best, but they are both very good to the point it's neigh impossible to pick a single favorite pony and/or episode.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rarity's sudden reaction in the new episode, I loved it. Totally didn't expect her to say the line she did.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought Jagged was already a brony.

http://www.foxtrot.com/2012/04/04012012/
YES FUCKING YES!!!! Apparently the foxtrot guy is a brony too, or knows bronies.

And yes, Game of Thrones would be more awesome with ponies.

Edit: Fixed the link, and according to the artist's twitter, he's not a brony, but his son is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I thought Jagged was already a brony.
> 
> http://www.foxtrot.com/2012/04/04012012/
> YES FUCKING YES!!!! Apparently the foxtrot guy is a brony too, or knows bronies.
> ...


That would have been awesome had game of thrones done that for april first.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like the gory shock-value fics.
Should I feel bad?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I like the gory shock-value fics.
> Should I feel bad?


Nah. I sometimes find myself looking at some of the gory pics. I hate looking at them but it's hard to look away.


----------



## veeno (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I seriously need to catch up on the episodes.

I have not been watching them lol.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> I seriously need to catch up on the episodes.
> 
> I have not been watching them lol.


What episode are you on?


----------



## Conker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finished sculpting Derpy today. She turned out so cute! Need to paint her yet, so expect to see pictures by Tuesday.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Finished sculpting Derpy today. She turned out so cute! Need to paint her yet, so expect to see pictures by Tuesday.


Make sure you post a link when done.


----------



## Conker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked the new episode. This season has actually had some good CMC shenanigans, which is cool. Those characters are less annoying now. 

Topic was pretty good, and they handled it well. And as someone who wrote for a newspaper in college, I liked the general plot. Course, I had to abide by a professor who graded my articles, so that was a bit different 

Lots of lulz to be had. I loved that AJ and Big Mac switched rolls, and there were a lot of continuity nods in this one. Hell, even Trixie was mentioned!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought of a simple explanation about how their society doesn't have a declining population even with the colt to mare ratio being 2:1 or 3:1.  Longer life spans.  Also they said winter wrap-up is a tradition for hundreds of years.  If they live far longer than us that would allow for far more kids in the long run and granny smith's story to be accurate.  That means however granny smith is VERY old though.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I like the gory shock-value fics.
> Should I feel bad?


No, I liked cupcakes.



Commiecomrade said:


> Nah. I sometimes find myself looking at some of the gory pics. I hate looking at them but it's hard to look away.


Pinkamena grimdark pictures are my favourite.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I liked cupcakes.


Then I like you.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shall I assume everyone's seen this? 

(nsfw) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43AuJjuxqAw


----------



## Tybis (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My favorite MLP pic.
NSFW due to grotesque awesomeness.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just finished up another fanfic called D-I-V-O-R-C-E.  Yeah it's semi-shipping, but it does accurately describe what would happen if Dash became a wonderbolt.  She'd have to chose between her dreams and her friends.  It's a really good story cause it doesn't paint one side as a terrible point, but shows that both sides of the argument have good points.

There's also a good moral lesson too.  Just cause you don't fulfill your dreams doesn't mean you are a failure or will never find happiness.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I thought of a simple explanation about how their society doesn't have a declining population even with the colt to mare ratio being 2:1 or 3:1.  Longer life spans.  Also they said winter wrap-up is a tradition for hundreds of years.  If they live far longer than us that would allow for far more kids in the long run and granny smith's story to be accurate.  That means however granny smith is VERY old though.


Well, granny smith DOES look like she is the oldest "mortal" character (i.e. Celestia, Luna and so on excluded). And the presence of medical-cutie-mark unicorns would implie longer lifespans, since you wouldn't have to die of anything they can cure.

And 2 mares can live together and have foals, if they have a surrogate-colt to "make" those foals. (and why we havent seen a foal with 2 moms? Lets just imagine what would happen if Hasbro implied gay-marriage in a childrens show whitin reach of ppl like Santorum)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Well, granny smith DOES look like she is the oldest "mortal" character (i.e. Celestia, Luna and so on excluded). And the presence of medical-cutie-mark unicorns would implie longer lifespans, since you wouldn't have to die of anything they can cure.
> 
> And 2 mares can live together and have foals, if they have a surrogate-colt to "make" those foals. (and why we havent seen a foal with 2 moms? Lets just imagine what would happen if Hasbro implied gay-marriage in a childrens show whitin reach of ppl like Santorum)


http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...-magic-brony-why-are-we-arguing-over-this.jpg

But on the subject, the potential shit storm would be large enough that it would cause the show to be canceled.  So yeah it's for the best that they didn't.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

23. _Ponyville Confidential_: 
Holy budget rise, Batman! I demand to know who directed and screenwrote this episode! I was so busy paying attention to its technical values that I almost forgot to enjoy it. 
Swift and quick to the point, and also entertaining with a great deal of continuity nods; the fans must've forgiven the CMC by now, it's undeniable that all their episodes this season have been quality material. One of the advantages of working with a worn-old plot is that you can always find ways to spice it up or explore a few issues of the formula and as predictable as this episode was, I liked how it got around showing everyone's points of view in quick strokes. It was quick-paced, but not rushed.

And after this episode, no one should wonder why Rarity is best pony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> 23. _Ponyville Confidential_:
> Holy budget rise, Batman! I demand to know who directed and screenwrote this episode! I was so busy paying attention to its technical values that I almost forgot to enjoy it.
> Swift and quick to the point, and also entertaining with a great deal of continuity nods; the fans must've forgiven the CMC by now, it's undeniable that all their episodes this season have been quality material. One of the advantages of working with a worn-old plot is that you can always find ways to spice it up or explore a few issues of the formula and as predictable as this episode was, I liked how it got around showing everyone's points of view in quick strokes. It was quick-paced, but not rushed.
> 
> And after this episode, no one should wonder why Rarity is best pony.


A lot of people were worried in between seasons 1 and 2 after learning that faust was leaving, but as of late even though she left the rest of the staff has high enough quality control and works well enough together that even without her they can still pump out a good episode like ponyville confidential.  Even though faust has left I don't doubt that season 3 will be at least as good as season 2 going by the last few episodes.

Tl:dr; Ponyville confidential was a good episode and I can't wait until season three cause I know it's going to be good as well.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> A lot of people were worried in between seasons 1 and 2 after learning that faust was leaving, but as of late even though she left the rest of the staff has high enough quality control and works well enough together that even without her they can still pump out a good episode like ponyville confidential.  Even though faust has left I don't doubt that season 3 will be at least as good as season 2 going by the last few episodes.
> 
> Tl:dr; Ponyville confidential was a good episode and I can't wait until season three cause I know it's going to be good as well.



Story editor Rob Rezetti (sp?) is gone too, so I'm a bit worried about that. But in general I think Faust's show bible is apparently complex enough that they may just about have to defy it to ruin the characters. It's a totally character-driven show, so if it goes downhill, I'm still pretty confident it will still be easily good enough that we will still be entertained. Still.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Story editor Rob Rezetti (sp?) is gone too, so I'm a bit worried about that. But in general I think Faust's show bible is apparently complex enough that they may just about have to defy it to ruin the characters. It's a totally character-driven show, so if it goes downhill, I'm still pretty confident it will still be easily good enough that we will still be entertained. Still.


They'd have to make a deliberate and intentional attempt at ruining the show for season 3 to be bad.
P.s. is there any online copies of faust's show "bible" for the show?


----------



## veeno (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What episode are you on?



The one with the cider contest


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> The one with the cider contest


The song is so good in that episode.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The song is so good in that episode.



Best song in the entire show, period.


----------



## veeno (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The song is so good in that episode.



I agree.

In other news.

My cousin has finaly become a brony.

So thats great.


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Do you think people dislike bronies because we watch a children's show, or because the show's primary audience is girls? I was reading a long essay on Kotaku today that talked about gender stereotypes, marketing, pink t shirts, and other random shit that all came together in some cohesive manor. Got me a thinkin.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Best song in the entire show, period.


I vehemently disagree


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Do you think people dislike bronies because we watch a children's show, or because the show's primary audience is girls? I was reading a long essay on Kotaku today that talked about gender stereotypes, marketing, pink t shirts, and other random shit that all came together in some cohesive manor. Got me a thinkin.


I'd say both.
Society's role is to standardize morals and societal behavior and for the longest time people had the mentality of "Men work and watch nascar" "Women stay home and raise children and cook dinner".  Kids are across the board raised into these gender roles that many people think these gender and societal standards are inherent instead of learned behavior.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Do you think people dislike bronies because we watch a children's show, or because the show's primary audience is girls? I was reading a long essay on Kotaku today that talked about gender stereotypes, marketing, pink t shirts, and other random shit that all came together in some cohesive manor. Got me a thinkin.
> 
> 
> I vehemently disagree



Probably the "girls" part, mixed with the vocality of some MLP fans. The first one is a matter of rejecting people who don't fit their idea of "masculinity" and holding certain ideas on genders, thus those who don't adjust to those ideals are different and wrong. In all honesty, though, I find it hard to believe someone would outright hate a person for liking a "girl's show", at most they'd look at them weird. What do I know though, those people must cetainly exist.

The second is also related to the fact the show's everywhere to be seen on the Internet, and when that same love manifests itself in the real life, weariness-for-the-show sets in and everybody's inner hipster awakes. Not to mention some fans actually take their love a bit too far, from what I've heard (as in, becoming obsessed with it to unhealthy levels). I believe this reason is a much more likely source for "hate".

As for the third, no, _Smile_'s not better :V
Anyway, to each their own. We'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHYOZ17naKs&feature=related*
> watching it right now,
> @Canon, if you got a better source, please share it



*"This video is private. 

Sorry about that."*


----------



## Aleu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> *"This video is private.
> 
> Sorry about that."*



It worked earlier :c


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> It worked earlier :c



Well, when I clicked on it, that's what I got.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Probably the "girls" part, mixed with the vocality of some MLP fans. The first one is a matter of rejecting people who don't fit their idea of "masculinity" and holding certain ideas on genders, thus those who don't adjust to those ideals are different and wrong. In all honesty, though, I find it hard to believe someone would outright hate a person for liking a "girl's show", at most they'd look at them weird. What do I know though, those people must cetainly exist.
> 
> The second is also related to the fact the show's everywhere to be seen on the Internet, and when that same love manifests itself in the real life, weariness-for-the-show sets in and everybody's inner hipster awakes. Not to mention some fans actually take their love a bit too far, from what I've heard (as in, becoming obsessed with it to unhealthy levels). I believe this reason is a much more likely source for "hate".
> 
> ...



You want to know what I think? If a show is getting a lot of views, it doesn't care which audience it's targeting. At least it's targeting someone. And better yet, it's working. In the end, it all comes down to views, ratings and money. And apparently, MLP has all of those.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Do you think people dislike bronies because we watch a children's show, or because the show's primary audience is girls? I was reading a long essay on Kotaku today that talked about gender stereotypes, marketing, pink t shirts, and other random shit that all came together in some cohesive manor. Got me a thinkin.



People dislike bronies? ..I mean, particularly? No, I've never seen this in a notable sense. For everything you like, there are plenty of people out there who dislike it, and I haven't seen bronies suffer anything beyond this fairly universal concept.

Honestly, watching a children's show, and it being for girls, are both reasons people would view as silly or a bit embarrassing. However, hating on people for these reasons are absolutely as silly and embarrassing. Hating on someone for liking something so cute? What kind of cartoon villain do you have to be to do that? It's funny no matter how I look at it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just started another fanfic.
"Better living through science and ponies"
Trollestia is best pony.  I'm about ready to die laughing.

Also.
OMG!
http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...dship-is-magic-brony-flim-flam-or-fim-fan.png


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> *"This video is private.
> 
> Sorry about that."*



Oh, stopped working...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gj1kVnvlUo
there's a new one (lets see how long until it "disappears" too)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> People dislike bronies? ..I mean, particularly? No, I've never seen this in a notable sense. For everything you like, there are plenty of people out there who dislike it, and I haven't seen bronies suffer anything beyond this fairly universal concept.



What I see the most is the typical "Stop shoving it in out faces!".


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> What I see the most is the typical "Stop shoving it in out faces!".



I see that too, and it's silly. It's a legit complaint with some things, but not in this case. "I hate how the radio is always shoving pop music in my face!!" Yeah, it's usually just a bullshit reasoning to blame something only because it's popular.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I see that too, and it's silly. It's a legit complaint with some things, but not in this case. "I hate how the radio is always shoving pop music in my face!!" Yeah, it's usually just a bullshit reasoning to blame something only because it's popular.


With stuff like rebecca black and such I can understand.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> With stuff like rebecca black and such I can understand.



Irrational solution: complain about the radio.

Rational solution: turn off the radio.

It's just silly to let something so minor be an issue only because you let it. You can blame society, but good luck with that, right?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

@ latest episode:
Maybe the reason you don't have your cutie marks is because the universe is tired of your whining and hates you.


*went into McDonalds yesterday*
*saw that they had switched to new toys*
MFW
my reaction


----------



## webkilla (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> What I see the most is the typical "Stop shoving it in out faces!".



Well that and I find that some of the hate also comes from the same mindset that just doesn't like/understand furries: "What's the point, its a kids show, its horses - you LIKE the characters and the 'personality'? Dude that's creepy"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> @ latest episode:
> Maybe the reason you don't have your cutie marks is because the universe is tired of your whining and hates you.


The universe must still remember how they acted in season 1 

Also luna is back for the season finale-
http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/278/179/885.jpg


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The universe must still remember how they acted in season 1
> 
> Also luna is back for the season finale-
> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/278/179/885.jpg



Yay for Princess Luna!


----------



## Corto (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> OMG!
> http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...dship-is-magic-brony-flim-flam-or-fim-fan.png




Is that... is that Joker?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Is that... is that Joker?


Yes corto, yes it is.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Scott Evil took that picture when he was pitching an idea to Hasbro. I don't think he ever declared being a fan of the show.

That being sad. I am sad they're not going to end the cutie mark gag this season.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Scott Evil took that picture when he was pitching an idea to Hasbro. I don't think he ever declared being a fan of the show.
> 
> That being sad. I am sad they're not going to end the cutie mark gag this season.


Yeah the cutie mark crusader thing is getting old.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah the cutie mark crusader thing is getting old.


I still like it :c


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah the cutie mark crusader thing is getting old.



Like hell it is! Not enough epic rock operas have been done yet. I expect them to do another!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Like hell it is! Not enough epic rock operas have been done yet. I expect them to do another!


I have to admit the hearts and hooves day song was good.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We're at episode 23.
Season one has 26 episodes.
Using definite integrals, that comes out to a total of 49.
Can anyone else believe we have that many episodes? It doesn't feel like that.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> We're at episode 23.
> Season one has 26 episodes.
> Using definite integrals, that comes out to a total of 49.
> Can anyone else believe we have that many episodes? It doesn't feel like that.



Can anyone else believe that Smallville had 10 seasons? That show was genuinely terrible.

49 MLP:FIM episodes does seem like a lot. But it's kind of jarring to realize how surprised I feel that a good show keeps going. 49 episodes is at least a hundred episodes short of what it deserves, at the level of quality it's going.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> We're at episode 23.
> Season one has 26 episodes.
> Using definite integrals, that comes out to a total of 49.
> Can anyone else believe we have that many episodes? It doesn't feel like that.


I agree it doesn't feel like that many.

Also I think I finally thought of how pinkie pie violates the laws of physics on a fundamental level to the point not even magic can do the things she does.  Her knowledge that she's a cartoon character and her ability to break the fourth wall.  If you knew how all of physics worked... I mean ALL of goddamn physics from the ground up and how to break every last rule you'd be.... well pinkie pie.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I agree it doesn't feel like that many.
> 
> Also I think I finally thought of how pinkie pie violates the laws of physics on a fundamental level to the point not even magic can do the things she does.  Her knowledge that she's a cartoon character and her ability to break the fourth wall.  *If you knew how all of physics worked... I mean ALL of goddamn physics from the ground up and how to break every last rule* you'd be.... well pinkie pie.



This would, of course, mean Pinkie Pie is the smartest pony in Equestria.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just started another fanfic.
> OMG!
> http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...dship-is-magic-brony-flim-flam-or-fim-fan.png



HOLY DUCK-FUCKING MOTHERFUCKING FUCKBALLS FUCKNUT! SETH GREEN IS A BRONY!

*clear cough* Sorry. I mean...

Seth Green is a Brony? Wow.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> With stuff like rebecca black and such I can understand.



I've never seen Rebecca Black mentioned except for people complaining about her.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> This would, of course, mean Pinkie Pie is the smartest pony in Equestria.


Well it's possible.

Hey everyone, friendship is magic is now on netflix!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well it's possible.
> 
> Hey everyone, friendship is magic is now on netflix!



Yay! Now we can spam our Mics with MLP: FiM until everyone dies!


----------



## Conker (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://conkersbadfurday.deviantart.com/#/d4v54wn

Derpy Hooves be done!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://conkersbadfurday.deviantart.com/#/d4v54wn
> 
> Derpy Hooves be done!


D'awwww.

What do you use to sculpt anyhow?


Also, Gabe Newell is a brony-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YPjFavgKO5I


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My school was overtaken by bronies. At first there was one, then two. The next day there was a group of them in the hall, and then it happened... The bronies just began to come out of the ceiling tiles and woodwork. I was able to make it out but I lost some good men in doing so...


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> My school was overtaken by bronies. At first there was one, then two. The next day there was a group of them in the hall, and then it happened... The bronies just began to come out of the ceiling tiles and woodwork. I was able to make it out but I lost some good men in doing so...



Welcome to the Brony thread.

The apocalypse is cute and brightly coloured.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Welcome to the Brony thread.
> 
> The apocalypse is cute and brightly coloured.



Where all you need to do is smile, smile, smile.


----------



## YiffinglyAwesome (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



> HOLY DUCK-FUCKING MOTHERFUCKING FUCKBALLS FUCKNUT! SETH GREEN IS A BRONY!



SETH GREEN IS A BRONY?

*mind fuckery everywhere*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> My school was overtaken by bronies. At first there was one, then two. The next day there was a group of them in the hall, and then it happened... The bronies just began to come out of the *godamn walls, they're coming out of the goddamn walls*. I was able to make it out but I lost some good men in doing so...


Fix'd
When was the last time you checked your motion tracker?


----------



## Sulfur (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Think Bedroom Intruder but with MLP, You'd better turn your kids, turn your wife, cause bronies are everywhere out there >


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, I'll die in that 2 week break from airing the new episodes.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> My school was overtaken by bronies. At first there was one, then two. The next day there was a group of them in the hall, and then it happened... The bronies just began to come out of the ceiling tiles and woodwork. I was able to make it out but I lost some good men in doing so...



"I'M BEING INFESTED BY BRONIES!!"*cans*
-Ghost, from True Capitalist Radio


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Man, I'll die in that 2 week break from airing the new episodes.


I think we're both going to go through severe pony withdrawls inbetween the seasons.
Oh crap, there's less than a month left for the season.


Sulfur said:


> Think Bedroom Intruder but with MLP, You'd better turn your kids, turn your wife, cause bronies are everywhere out there >


Molestia?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think we're both going to go through severe pony withdrawls inbetween the seasons.
> Oh crap, there's less than a month left for the season.


Any anouncements how long that inbetween time will be? How long was it between Season 1 and 2?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Any anouncements how long that inbetween time will be? How long was it between Season 1 and 2?


Idunno, maybe august?


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Idunno, maybe august?



Oh dear God, bronies can't go that long. Were all going to die!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> Oh dear God, bronies can't go that long. Were all going to die!



Yes we can, there was a gap of about six months between seasons one and two. WE HAVE PLENTY OF MUSIC AND TUMBLERS IN BETWEEN!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> My school was overtaken by bronies. At first there was one, then two. The next day there was a group of them in the hall, and then it happened... The bronies just began to come out of the ceiling tiles and woodwork. I was able to make it out but I lost some good men in doing so...


I can't stop laughing.

And you haven't seen that Seth Green image, people? That thing is old.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Yes we can, there was a gap of about six months between seasons one and two. WE HAVE PLENTY OF MUSIC AND TUMBLERS IN BETWEEN!



We need to start refugee camps in California I hear it's going to get bad over there. I'd like to help them but after what happened at my school I can't go back. Not after what happened. (Begins to cry)
Also what Seth Green image?


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> We need to start refugee camps in California I hear it's going to get bad over there. I'd like to help them but after what happened at my school I can't go back. Not after what happened. (Begins to cry)
> Also what Seth Green image?



Suck it up, man! You weren't there when it hit! Thousands of grown men staring helplessly at a rainbow pony punching a hole in the sky! Do I pity them? No. They went quick.

It changes a man, the shit that I've seen. Maybe you haven't seen enough, still too green, or maybe you're the goddamn savior? You tell me.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You weren't there, how would you know! I've seen bronies do things to people that aren't human! Those rainbows and cupcakes and that fucking dragon. I lost good men to this, and you patronize me? Someday when the bronies and non-bronies meet and we stand on opposite sides of the battlefeild I will lead my forces against you in a more one sided suicide mission than Earth versus the Reapers. 
The only way we can stop this now is to recruit Annonymous, I know what your thinking, but these are dark times and desperate measures need to be taken. I can't save everyone but I can show you how to save yourselves.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You can't trust anonymous. One minute you could be shaking their hand, the next moment it's a hoof. Congrats, they converted you to brony, and now they're mocking you for it. That's how they work.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree its not an ideal solution, but where else can we turn? Its too late for most of us, so where would you suggest we turn too?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> Oh dear God, bronies can't go that long. Were all going to die!


I don't have a pony addiction, I can survive the wait... I hope.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just hold the line. Maybe a revolutionary superhero cartoon will sweep the nation and save you? Maybe you're doomed?

Superheroes are a long shot, but it's all you got right now.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't have a pony addiction, I can survive the wait... I hope.


I'm currently creating a guide to help the non-bronies. Just hold on a little longer help is on the way!

Superheros! No, we need someone to take a stand. We must design a machine to go back in time and kill the owner of Hasbro before this all began. He will have to be German, strong and a natural leader.
We shall call him Dr. Who!


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Your Dr Who has been ponified. I don't know if he's the same, or a double, but that solution is iffy. It may end in an epic Dr vs Dr battle though. In fact, it already did.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Your Dr Who has been ponified. I don't know if he's the same, or a double, but that solution is iffy. It may end in an epic Dr vs Dr battle though. In fact, it already did.


The doctor whooves fanfics are pretty good imo.


----------



## Conker (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> D'awwww.
> 
> What do you use to sculpt anyhow?
> 
> ...


It's in the description :3 Sculpey Clay. Glad you like. I hope it gets up on EqD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> I agree its not an ideal solution, *but where else can we turn?* Its too late for most of us, so where would you suggest we turn too?



Ghostbusters?


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Your Dr Who has been ponified. I don't know if he's the same, or a double, but that solution is iffy. It may end in an epic Dr vs Dr battle though. In fact, it already did.


Oh God why! Not him too! I have nothing left, I must prepare for the ponypocolypse. I advise all of you to do the same.


----------



## veeno (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> Oh God why! Not him too! I have nothing left, I most prepare for the ponypocolypse. I advise all of you to do the same.



Get to the shelter.

If they took doctor who no one is safe.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i can discribe how bad the brony fandom is with two words 

"fluffy pony"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i can discribe how bad the brony fandom is with two words
> 
> "fluffy pony"


Those are fucking adorable.


Also holy crap-
https://signup.netflix.com/BrowseGenres/TV/83
https://signup.netflix.com/BrowseGenres/Popular-Picks/PP
"We have taken the lead"


----------



## wheelieotter (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				veeno said:
			
		

> Get to the shelter.
> 
> If they took doctor who no one is safe.


Too late.

[yt]U3qS0odekuU[/yt]


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

you people disappoint me


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Get to the shelter* stable.*



There ya go. No wait..


----------



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ok, based on that video I believe the Doctor may still be able to help us. Hes one of them, but at the same time he has maintained most of his humanity. If we use him as a cataylst link between the bronies and the non-bronies perhaps we can speed up the process of making a cure. 
I will continue to conduct my research on this everyone hold tight, a cure is coming!


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> I will continue to conduct my research on this everyone* everypony* hold tight, a cure is coming!



I keep having to correct you guys, geez!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So who do you think in the next episode is the one responsible for eating the cake?  The MMMystery on the friendship express episode coming up.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So who do you think in the next episode is the one responsible for eating the cake?  The MMMystery on the friendship express episode coming up.



I'll bet it will be Princess Celestia.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So who do you think in the next episode is the one responsible for eating the cake?  The MMMystery on the friendship express episode coming up.



If it's a mystery Pinkie Pie is trying to solve, then it is because she forgot that she ate the cake herself.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I keep having to correct you guys, geez!


We will go fisticuffs, if subsequent corrections are not halted. I ask of you cease and desist! We need to band together to stop the bronies, unless (looks at avatar)... I have nothing left to say to you.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> We will go fisticuffs, if subsequent corrections are not halted. I ask of you cease and desist! We need to band together to stop the bronies, unless (looks at avatar)... I have nothing left to say to you.



'hoofticuffs'


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'll bet it will be Princess Celestia.


When no one was looking, Princess Celestia took forty cakes.  She took 40 cakes.  That's as many as four tens. And that's terrible.
(I doubt anyone is going to get this meme)


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> If it's a mystery Pinkie Pie is trying to solve, then it is because she forgot that she ate the cake herself.


I was going to say this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I was going to say this.


My money is on the conductor.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> 'hoofticuffs'


AHHH! Its like broney gang rape!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aldino said:


> AHHH! Its like broney gang rape!


Can you guys tone it down a bit, I don't want the thread to get locked for derailment :\


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> When no one was looking, Princess Celestia took forty cakes.  She took 40 cakes.  That's as many as four tens. And that's terrible.
> (I doubt anyone is going to get this meme)



Om nom nom.

No seriously, I can't say that that is a very 'underground' reference.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Om nom nom.
> 
> No seriously, I can't say that that is a very 'underground' reference.


Well the meme is so old that I'm surprised people still remember it.


----------



## KillerTerrier (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

lawl


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



KillerTerrier said:


> lawl



The wisest use of your first post.

ANYWAYS, I'm so looking forward to detective Pinkie tomorrow.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



DevistatedDrone said:


> ANYWAYS, I'm so looking forward to detective Pinkie tomorrow.


I just hope they make sure not to make it obvious.

Also friendship is magic dominated the "behind the voice actors" awards.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/04/behind-voice-actors-winners-announced.html


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Is that... is that Joker?


No, it's Chris Griffin.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Also friendship is magic dominated the "behind the voice actors" awards.
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/04/behind-voice-actors-winners-announced.html



*grumble grumble* Tabitha Saint Germain as Rarity *grumble grumble*
BUT JOHN DE LANCIE'S DISCORD TRIUMPHS, WOOHOO! 

Anyway, I'm quite happy about this. If there's anything that deserves universal recognition in the show, it's the quality of its voice-acting.

Out of curiosity, are these prizes decided by popular vote? MLP dominating wouldn't be such a surprise, then. Still, the voice acting in the show is pure unadultered gold.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Heimdal said:


> Suck it up, man! You weren't there when it hit! Thousands of grown men staring helplessly at a rainbow pony punching a hole in the sky! Do I pity them? No. They went quick.
> 
> It changes a man, the shit that I've seen. Maybe you haven't seen enough, still too green, or maybe you're the goddamn savior? You tell me.





Aldino said:


> You weren't there, how would you know! I've seen bronies do things to people that aren't human! Those rainbows and cupcakes and that fucking dragon. I lost good men to this, and you patronize me? Someday when the bronies and non-bronies meet and we stand on opposite sides of the battlefeild I will lead my forces against you in a more one sided suicide mission than Earth versus the Reapers.
> The only way we can stop this now is to recruit Annonymous, I know what your thinking, but these are dark times and desperate measures need to be taken. I can't save everyone but I can show you how to save yourselves.


I have no idea what the hell you two are quoting.





CannonFodder said:


> When no one was looking, Princess Celestia took forty cakes.  She took 40 cakes.  That's as many as four tens. And that's terrible.
> (I doubt anyone is going to get this meme)


I got it, it just too a minute to remember what you were referencing.


----------



## Cult (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why hasn't anyone here made a Bronies group? I'd make one myself, but the website won't let me do it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cultfilmlover said:


> Why hasn't anyone here made a Bronies group? I'd make one myself, but the website won't let me do it.


Cause the group accounts in general are deader than a necromorph who encountered isaac wielding the hand cannon.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There needs to be a bit of tweaking in order to get the groups thing to be more 'connective'.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



DevistatedDrone said:


> ANYWAYS, I'm so looking forward to detective Pinkie tomorrow.


Me too. I always get excited when I hear about new Pinkie Pie episodes.



CannonFodder said:


> Also friendship is magic dominated the "behind the voice actors" awards.
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/04/behind-voice-actors-winners-announced.html


Well, the choice awards. Not so much the official stuff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay I gotta say donut Joe reminds me of Dr. Horrible for some reason with his rant at the beginning.


The episode wasn't one of my favorites, but it was a okay episode.  I disliked the cliches, but at the very least they managed to not hit every branch on the way down and not make it obvious who did it.
7/10


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I told my mom I'm a brony, wat do?
It just kind of... happened, she was telling me about this article in the washington post about DC brony meet-ups 

I want to show her an episode, I think she'd like the sense of humor and the animation but she doesn't really like girly things. She likes Spongebob and that kind of thing though so I think she'll like it. The songs I think will make her leave the room :/
Which episode? Season 2 Episode 1? We are big star trek fans and love Q
Or just Season 1 Episode 1, because I like to be chronological


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Show her a comical episode, then. Season 2 episode 3. Warn her, though, that not all of the show is like that. Personally, I think _Hearts and Hooves Day_ is the series's best comical episode, but that one contains a song, so...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode was ok, bit too much going on. Obligatory, fk ya Pinkie.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmm, next weekend's fur con has a MLP panel... but early in the morning on Sunday. Da fuk?! Who's actually going to be up that early?! Certainly not me!

It would make more sense to be Saturday morning, if the hotel has the Hub.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Hmm, next weekend's fur con has a MLP panel... but early in the morning on Sunday. Da fuk?! Who's actually going to be up that early?! Certainly not me!
> 
> It would make more sense to be Saturday morning, if the hotel has the Hub.


It's a furry con, half of the furry cons have con schedules that make no sense.


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Show her a comical episode, then. Season 2 episode 3. Warn her, though, that not all. Of the show is like that. Personally, I think _Hearts and Hooves Day_ is the series's best comical episode, but that one contains a song, so...


Yeah greg show her comical episodes.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I told my mom I'm a brony, wat do?
> It just kind of... happened, she was telling me about this article in the washington post about DC brony meet-ups
> 
> I want to show her an episode, I think she'd like the sense of humor and the animation *but she doesn't really like girly things*. She likes Spongebob and that kind of thing though so I think she'll like it. The songs I think will make her leave the room :/
> ...



thats one of the good things about MLP

the only time you realize your watching a girls show is when the theme song plays


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> thats one of the good things about MLP
> 
> the only time you realize your watching a girls show is when the theme song plays


If you ask me they need to have the flim flam brothers sing the opening song for season 3.


*edit*
Goddamnit, bronies why you so good at tugging my heart?  I read the *alternate ending* to rocket to insanity and that alone was enough to get to me.
And then by accident I stumbled across another sad thing-
http://shnider.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=/#/d3brbp2 (MATURE)
The fandom is so good at invoking the viewer's emotions and making them vainly try to not cry.


----------



## Conker (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So a bunch of shitty fucking eggs with cutie marks painted on them make EqD, but my Derpy Hooves doesn't. EqD can suck my small asexual cock. I've seen so much worse make it on there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So a bunch of shitty fucking eggs with cutie marks painted on them make EqD, but my Derpy Hooves doesn't. EqD can suck my small asexual cock. I've seen so much worse make it on there.


Don't let it get to you.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I've just got one thing to say from the last episode:

Rarity made me laugh the hardest I ever laughed at an MLP episode in a while. That last bit was just so unexpected, at least to me.

I'm also fairly surprised that it was Rarity to make me laugh, not anybody else.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.dragon-mango.com/ponygame/
Holy crap this game is difficult.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I went to Wal-Mart and got a blindbag pony. I was so happy I got Rainbow Dash


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So I went to Wal-Mart and got a blindbag pony. I was so happy I got Rainbow Dash


I got rainbow dash, twilight sparkle, pinkie pie, rarity, applejack, roseluck, special edition twilight, special edition rainbow and special edition pinkie.
I'm going to buy big mac and celestia online cause my wal-mart hasn't restocked with the new blindbag ponies, so it's still the same 24 over and over.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i'm glad i never got so into it that i end up buying toys


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i'm glad i never got so into it that i end up buying toys



Half the entertainment toys/collectables out there have TV shows attached to them. I can't actually think of a reason why this would be a bad thing.

I have this Jack Bauer (24) detailed model display of him kicking in a door, with his gun in his hand, that I got as a present. It's pretty awesome. If I had a pony instead, it would be the same damn thing, just a different TV show. I wouldn't differentiate the situation unless Cannonfodder was also having tea parties with his Pinkie Pie pony, and brushing her hair. And a bucket of turnips.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Half the entertainment toys/collectables out there have TV shows attached to them. I can't actually think of a reason why this would be a bad thing.
> 
> I have this Jack Bauer (24) detailed model display of him kicking in a door, with his gun in his hand, that I got as a present. It's pretty awesome. If I had a pony instead, it would be the same damn thing, just a different TV show. I wouldn't differentiate the situation unless *Cannonfodder was also having tea parties with his Pinkie Pie pony, and brushing her hair. And a bucket of turnips.*



this would not surprise me...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I wouldn't differentiate the situation unless Cannonfodder was also having tea parties with his Pinkie Pie pony, and brushing her hair. And a bucket of turnips.


Nope all my stuff is taken care of whether it's pony toys, my action figures or whatever they stay on the shelf where nobody can wreck it.
I learned my lesson to leave shit in the original packaging when once someone wrecked my custom disgaea pleinar figure... fucking things still broke.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> i'm glad i never got so into it that i end up buying toys



I do want toys but I'm too dead inside to play with them or brush their manes or anything >>
I'd just put them on a shelf to look at, which would be pretty cool too


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> this would not surprise me...



Not so sure how surprised I'd be either, but that's just because it's CF. :V

Now I actually kinda want an Applejack toy to put up with my Jack Bauer. Cowpony and CTU agent are serious business!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Not so sure how surprised I'd be either, but that's just because it's CF. :V


Damnit, what would it take me to do something would surprise you all?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Damnit, what would it take me to do something would surprise you all?



A good thread with real statistics :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> A good thread with real statistics :V


I think the universe would collapse in on itself if that ever happened.


...also shit, I just realized it's two more weeks until the season finale.  Oh well if that narrows the time between episodes that's okay with me.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just like collectables. I got the special edition box for Death Note with the Mello figurine when those were all the rage. He still sits on my desk with a chocolate bar in one hand and a gun in the other all lookin sexy n' badass


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One reason I get the toys is because it's the only way I can repay Hasbro for the show, seeing as I can't watch The Hub or buy the episodes on iTunes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*lightbulb*
I just realized I can take the blind bag ponies that look like garbage and repaint them and remake them into ponies I like.
I can change the RD recolors into daring do and the others will be simple enough.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *lightbulb*
> I just realized I can take the blind bag ponies that look like garbage and repaint them and remake them into ponies I like.
> I can change the RD recolors into daring do and the others will be simple enough.


My once-girlfriend-now-friend pained over Fluttershy's eye in the blind bag since it was too small and generally sucked.

I really need to take pictures of all the stuff she did. She's really good with sculpting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> My once-girlfriend-now-friend pained over Fluttershy's eye in the blind bag since it was too small and generally sucked.
> 
> I really need to take pictures of all the stuff she did. She's really good with sculpting.


I used to paint before I took life drawing, that was a mistake if I ever saw one.


Also, omg this is amazingly animated!
[YT]BmGt0EhVToE[/YT]


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also, omg this is amazingly animated!
> [YT]BmGt0EhVToE[/YT]



Bwuahaha! That's amazing!

I love how this fanbase just ATTRACTS people with talent.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is the best response I've ever gotten to my art so far.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> This is the best response I've ever gotten to my art so far.


hahahha
Ow! my lungs!
If this was on you laugh you lose I would have completely lost.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> hahahha
> Ow! my lungs!
> If this was on you laugh you lose I would have completely lost.



"Well in that case, good news everyone!"[/Farnsworth]


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guess who's in the newest trailer for the finale?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d1qztVkn590


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Guess who's in the newest trailer for the finale?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d1qztVkn590



Omg! Pinkie Pie!


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> This is the best response I've ever gotten to my art so far.



I dun't get it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I used to paint before I took life drawing, that was a mistake if I ever saw one.
> 
> 
> Also, omg this is amazingly animated!



I just perpetuallly lost my preverbial shit watching that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> I just perpetuallly lost my preverbial shit watching that.


Imagine if bronies got together and worked on animations?
We already have bronies working on video games, music, art, podcasts, fan stories, fanfics, fan epics(fallout: equestria), etc.
So the next logical step is animations.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Imagine if bronies got together and worked on animations?


I'm doing music for an upcoming series of pony animations, so the next step is being taken.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Imagine if bronies got together and worked on animations?
> We already have bronies working on video games, music, art, podcasts, fan stories, fanfics, fan epics(fallout: equestria), etc.
> So the next logical step is animations.



Bronilisation is inevitable. It will consume everyone on earth and all trolls will be flamed into the bowls of Hell. Reunification is upon us! HEIL MLP!--

*slaps self*

_Oh god, it's happening to me..._


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Bronilisation is inevitable. It will consume everyone on earth and all trolls will be flamed into the bowls of Hell. Reunification is upon us! HEIL MLP!--
> 
> *slaps self*
> 
> _Oh god, it's happening to me..._





Vukasin said:


> I'm doing music for an upcoming series of pony animations, so the next step is being taken.


*takes sunglasses off*
mother of god, it's begun.

Actually what I was thinking of was a team of bronies all teaming up and making a short fan series in between seasons.  Obviously not 20 minutes every week, but like 5 minute videos between seasons that follows the same formula as the show.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *takes sunglasses off*
> Actually what I was thinking of was a team of bronies all teaming up and making a short fan series in between seasons.


Yeah, that's what we're doing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yeah, that's what we're doing.


And that's why I love this fandom.
As a member of a dozen other fandoms as well, projects like these in other fandoms always fall flat on their face often dying from somebody going "well fuck you guys, I'm leaving".  The brony fandom I've only seen this happen once and that was because the group was trying to make a ENTIRE mmo.


I love this fandom, cause the lessons in show form pretty much the backbone to the fandom and that's a good thing.  Other fandoms projects like these would be near impossible to ever achieve just through fans doing their thing, but bronies it's more of a matter of time until someone achieves it and then more people go "hey if they can do it then we can too".


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> I just perpetuallly *lost my preverbial shit* watching that.



At least you didn't lose it _literally_.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually what I was thinking of was a team of bronies all teaming up and making a short fan series in between seasons.  Obviously not 20 minutes every week, but like 5 minute videos between seasons that follows the same formula as the show.



Yeah, dude. There's two projects, or at least two, that are just that. One of them will be in several 5-min segments, which will total a full episode length when they are all finished. The other is going for a full 20 minute episode, as far as I know. They have some pretty talented animators on board. It won't be quite as good as the show obviously, but it looks to be working towards an incredibly high quality standard as far as fan works go.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> At least you didn't lose it _literally_.



Oh no, I DID! I just forgot where I left it...

*sniff*

_It's somewhere in my room... 

<_< 

>_>_


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Yeah, dude. There's two projects, or at least two, that are just that. One of them will be in several 5-min segments, which will total a full episode length when they are all finished. The other is going for a full 20 minute episode, as far as I know. They have some pretty talented animators on board. It won't be quite as good as the show obviously, but it looks to be working towards an incredibly high quality standard as far as fan works go.


Holy shit, you just blew my mind!


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy shit, you just blew my mind!



There was already an animatic made for one. Maybe I'll find the link tomorrow. Or you could search it up yourself. (I kinda just need some sleep right now.)

Anyways, I kinda saw this coming, but I figured I was exaggerating a bit when I thought about it. This is an awesome thing!


----------



## Flippy (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> There was already an animatic made for one. Maybe I'll find the link tomorrow. Or you could search it up yourself. (I kinda just need some sleep right now.)
> 
> Anyways, I kinda saw this coming, but I figured I was exaggerating a bit when I thought about it. This is an awesome thing!


That sounds really cool but it's going to cause a slight issue for me. If it's really so much like official mlp style it's going to be hard for me to dislocate the mini non official series data from my perspective of the ponyverse. I find that really awesome that I'm expecting that be an issue. High hopes!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> That sounds really cool but it's going to cause a slight issue for me. If it's really so much like official mlp style it's going to be hard for me to dislocate the mini non official series data from my perspective of the ponyverse. I find that really awesome that I'm expecting that be an issue. High hopes!


If it gets to the point that fans are pumping out fan animations of high quality that it's hard to differentiate between the show and the fan animation then even if the show were to end that day the fandom would survive.  Right now it's kinda iffy if the fandom would survive at these numbers without the show, but if fan series begin to be made then the fandom will become self-sustaining.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If it gets to the point that fans are pumping out fan animations of high quality that it's hard to differentiate between the show and the fan animation then even if the show were to end that day the fandom would survive.  Right now it's kinda iffy if the fandom would survive at these numbers without the show, but if fan series begin to be made then the fandom will become self-sustaining.



Now you see, this what I fucking love about the MLP fanbase! The talent. The artwork. The independant animations. The whole thing is just music to my pointy ears! Could you perhaps send me a couple of these 'Animations'? I'd really like to see how talented some people are!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Now you see, this what I fucking love about the MLP fanbase! The talent. The artwork. The independant animations. The whole thing is just music to my pointy ears! Could you perhaps send me a couple of these 'Animations'? I'd really like to see how talented some people are!


You'd have to ask Heimdel cause only recently I've found out myself.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You'd have to ask Heimdel cause only recently I've found out myself.



Animatic for Double Rainbow fan episode. It's pretty damn good, even just in animatic form.

I've only heard about some other projects. I have no doubt that a few of them will go all the way to completion, but I don't even know where to look for their info anymore. I think this one is good enough proof of potential.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Animatic for Double Rainbow fan episode. It's pretty damn good, even just in animatic form.
> 
> I've only heard about some other projects. I have no doubt that a few of them will go all the way to completion, but I don't even know where to look for their info anymore. I think this one is good enough proof of potential.


I can't wait until they come out.
I can understand why you haven't heard much about the other projects cause I've only stumbled across them myself.  I don't know why, but for some reason people tend to find out after it's released.  Then again it's possible that EQD only posts links to final animations instead.

Also it looks like someone found out how many ponies are in ponyville-
http://dziadek1990.deviantart.com/#/d4uyijp
Short version: Somewhere in between 3,100 and 4,300.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't wait until they come out.
> I can understand why you haven't heard much about the other projects cause I've only stumbled across them myself.  I don't know why, but for some reason people tend to find out after it's released.  Then again it's possible that EQD only posts links to final animations instead.



I've seen one or two in EQD's Nightly Roundups, and another began from an EQD discussion post "What if you could make an episode?" (or something like that), which evolved into actual planning and preparation. EQD did certainly post this stuff, and make it very public, it's just that they really do have tons of stuff to post daily. They'd probably post updates on any of them as they reach any significantly showable steps in progression, but that means you'd have to personally keep an eye on it or it'll get burried.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just something random: I've started seeing political debates, sad and depressing news stories, shitty low-brow television, sex-crazed and vapid songs, and generally how the world is not a nice place to live in. And I've been thinking with increasing frequency; NEEDS MOAR PONY.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Just something random: I've started seeing political debates, sad and depressing news stories, shitty low-brow television, sex-crazed and vapid songs, and generally how the world is not a nice place to live in. And I've been thinking with increasing frequency; *NEEDS MOAR PONY.*



Applejack for President?


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Applejack for President?



Chancellor Puddinghead.

(Also, Chancellor Puddinghead came up as the third "Chancellor P" on google suggestions. I don't think she'll ever beat Palpatine, though I've seen plenty of random pictures of her being Palpatine.)


----------



## veeno (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Random dude:do you think ponies are taking over the world?

Me:huh.

Dude: just answer the question.

Me:well um

Dude:answer me fucker.

*punches dude in face*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Random dude:do you think ponies are taking over the world?
> 
> Me:huh.
> 
> ...



Unpredictable brohoofed!


----------



## veeno (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Unpredictable brohoofed!


What?


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> What?


You brohoofed his face.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Equestria Daily is adding in a new thing today.  They are adding in livestream events and such.  Hopefully this'll make it easier to know who's doing a livestream which night.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

so much for love and tolerance.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> so much for love and tolerance.


Veeno showed them love and tolerance with a fist.


----------



## veeno (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Veeno showed them love and tolerance with a fist.



Thats what i do.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I used to rule Equestria, but then I took a cake to the stomach.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Equestria Daily is adding in a new thing today.  They are adding in livestream events and such.  Hopefully this'll make it easier to know who's doing a livestream which night.


Mic the Microphone is ALWAYS streaming.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Thats what i do.



And that's why we love you, Vee.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dear Netflix...

    Putting MLP FiM onto your list of series.  You got yourself a customer.

Love, Joey


----------



## lostcat461 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Perhaps the brony bump will be enough to pull their stock out of the toilet.


----------



## veeno (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> And that's why we love you, Vee.


And vee loves you too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Perhaps the brony bump will be enough to pull their stock out of the toilet.


Hasbro has been around since 1923, in all probability they aren't go away anytime soon.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hasbro has been around since 1923, in all probability they aren't go away anytime soon.



Talkin bout Netflix.


----------



## veeno (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am now caught up with all episodes.*does caramell dance of victory*


----------



## lostcat461 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hasbro better not go anywhere. They are partnered with my big money maker to churn out casino and web games. Think of it. MLP the slot machine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Hasbro better not go anywhere. They are partnered with my big money maker to churn out casino and web games. Think of it. MLP the slot machine.


Speaking of games, there's a rumor floating around that there's going to be a friendship is magic game.  There's not been a official announcement yet, but all we know is hasbro has entered a partnership with the company that created farmville.


ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Talkin bout Netflix.


Ah, they're not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thinking of doodling ponies in sketchbooks during furcon tomorrow.

Tried to doodle one today, failed, realize that ponies are harder than I thought (mostly the rear leg and face).

Edit: second attempt not quite as fail, after looking at tutorials. Still need practice.

By the time the con is over, I will have done enough ponies to be an EXPERT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Thinking of doodling ponies in sketchbooks during furcon tomorrow.
> 
> Tried to doodle one today, failed, realize that ponies are harder than I thought (mostly the rear leg and face).
> 
> ...


Not that easy.


----------



## lostcat461 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, I figured they probably had that up their sleeve. Hasbro's licenses are nice, but lets face it. Ponies is Viral, and zynga is all about buying up trends.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Thinking of doodling ponies in sketchbooks during furcon tomorrow.
> 
> Tried to doodle one today, failed, realize that ponies are harder than I thought (mostly the rear leg and face).
> 
> ...


I've always found that trying to downsize the body to the right proportion is pretty hard, as well as just making hair that isn't so uniformly jagged. Especially with hair like Dash's; you can really get the rear part of her mane looking dull and flat if you don't put the tufts in just the right places.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Talkin bout Netflix.



Canadian Netflix doesn't have ponies yet. This is insulting. Just because we're all bearded lumberjacks doesn't mean we're too manly to sit back and watch ponies!

I have trouble drawing the hind legs on more dynamic stances, but overall ponies are incredibly easy to draw decently once you get the basics of their form down. They're all pretty fundamentally the same.


----------



## Conker (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got around to watching the new episode. I quite liked it. I don't think it was the funniest episode out there, but it was fun to watch. There were so many whacky references to other shows and IPs. The James Bond part was amazing. Pinkie as Sherlock Holmes was also pretty hilarious. 

It was a very chaotic episode. 

I also liked seeing another griffen and another mule. I don't think we've seen enough griffens in this show. Basically just been two. I know it's supposed to be about ponies, but the show is doing a good job building this world that has other creatures in it, and so I'd like to see more of these creatures.

OH, and I love that this one had all the characters in it. There have been a lot of character specific episodes this season, so episodes with the entire cast are nice.

Also, Magic.MOV is the best of that series. That recently came out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Also, Magic.MOV is the best of that series. That recently came out.


Crush kill destroy swag


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Canadian Netflix doesn't have ponies yet. This is insulting. Just because we're all bearded lumberjacks doesn't mean we're too manly to sit back and watch ponies!



That's too bad. Maybe Canadian Netflix hasn't satisfied Hasbro's outrageous maple syrup demands.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Canadian Netflix doesn't have ponies yet.


Canadian Netflix hardly has anything at all



Conker said:


> I also liked seeing another griffen


Gustave's accent <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god!
Sabrina Alberghetti spoiled that there's going to be a season 4!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69CExFFgek

At 19:14 she doesn't outright say it, but it's implied and you can obviously tell cause they already finished working on season 3.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh my god!
> Sabrina Alberghetti spoiled that there's going to be a season 4!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69CExFFgek
> 
> At 19:14 she doesn't outright say it, but it's implied and you can obviously tell cause they already finished working on season 3.


At the rate that bronies are supporting the show I am less than surprised.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> At the rate that bronies are supporting the show I am less than surprised.



You know, I've been wondering lately what the show and everything around it would have looked like right now if there were no bronies.
For example; would the season 2 finale be this hyped? Actually, would there be episode previews at all?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You know, I've been wondering lately what the show and everything around it would have looked like right now if there were no bronies.
> For example; would the season 2 finale be this hyped? Actually, would there be episode previews at all?


I don't think the show would have even made it to season 3.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Looks like I'm on Memebase now.


----------



## BRN (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]jQosI9jZjwQ#![/yt]

Possibly the best thing.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In case anybody's interesred, the third part of Turnabout Storm is out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My mind has officially been blown-
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/285/829/fa5.png


----------



## Flippy (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My mind has officially been blown-
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/285/829/fa5.png



Woooooooooooooooooooooooah ::brainexplodingnoises::


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooah ::brainexplodingnoises::


Also 42 in binary is 101010.  October 10th 2010 is when the pilot episode first aired.


----------



## veeno (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My mind has officially been blown-
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/285/829/fa5.png


It all makes since now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> It all makes since now.


I always wondered what her cutie mark meant and now we know her cutie mark symbolizes "the magic of" friendship, meaning she was destined to use the elements of harmony.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I always wondered what her cutie mark meant and now we know her cutie mark symbolizes "the magic of" friendship, meaning she was destined to use the elements of harmony.


Never realised even Twilights Cutie-mark show'ed her being harmony


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Never realised even Twilights Cutie-mark show'ed her being harmony


Celestia better watch out cause at the rate Twilight is gaining magical abilities she'll have as much power as a alicorn.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> [yt]jQosI9jZjwQ#![/yt]
> 
> Possibly the best thing.



It's best not to leave her to her own thoughts.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It's best not to leave her to her own thoughts.


I saw that video and almost subconsciously went to eBay for one.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Celestia better watch out cause at the rate Twilight is gaining magical abilities she'll have as much power as a alicorn.


Harmony Mode, Twi and friends ARE stronger then Celestia (unless she  held back, to let Twi and her friends learn, in those situations where  the elements of harmony were needed), if "normal" Twilight grows stronger as she grows closer to archiving harmony (learning EVERYTHING about Friendship), then she might grow to that level of power, but that would exactly be, what Celestia inteds by teaching her, imho. Also interesting, Harmony still keeps balance, Alicorns are equally Earthponie/Pegasus/Unicorn, Harmony is made up of equal amounts of Earthponies, Pegasie and Unicorns.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Harmony Mode, Twi and friends ARE stronger then Celestia (unless she  held back, to let Twi and her friends learn, in those situations where  the elements of harmony were needed), if "normal" Twilight grows stronger as she grows closer to archiving harmony (learning EVERYTHING about Friendship), then she might grow to that level of power, but that would exactly be, what Celestia inteds by teaching her, imho. Also interesting, Harmony still keeps balance, Alicorns are equally Earthponie/Pegasus/Unicorn, Harmony is made up of equal amounts of Earthponies, Pegasie and Unicorns.



"little does twilight know, i'm not teaching her about friendship...i'm giving her all the power she needs to be the next ruler of Equestria..."


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> "little does twilight know, i'm not teaching her about friendship...i'm giving her all the power she needs to be the next ruler of Equestria..."


I wonder what'll happen in the long run.  Will Twilight become a alicorn?  If so, then what'll happen to her friends?  If the others of the mane6 become alicorns by proxy then holy smokes that would be extreme overkill.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wonder what'll happen in the long run.  Will Twilight become a alicorn?  If so, then what'll happen to her friends?  If the others of the mane6 become alicorns by proxy then holy smokes that would be extreme overkill.


Maybe twilight would ascend to being an alicorn, after her friends all passed away, when there is nothing left to keep her from leaving her old life behind.

Or they will stay ponies, (imagine the Harmony to always be represented by ponies, Nightmare's moon defeat for example, Celestia wasn't actually using the elements of harmony herself, but just was supported by the Harmony-ponies of that time, ofcourse Celestia would always want to find the Harmony-ponies and to teach them)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Maybe twilight would ascend to being an alicorn, after her friends all passed away, when there is nothing left to keep her from leaving her old life behind.
> 
> Or they will stay ponies, (imagine the Harmony to always be represented by ponies, Nightmare's moon defeat for example, Celestia wasn't actually using the elements of harmony herself, but just was supported by the Harmony-ponies of that time, ofcourse Celestia would always want to find the Harmony-ponies and to teach them)


Well considering the most logical explanation to the founding date of ponyville and how they have a stable society is that their lifespans are longer than our we probably won't ever find out if her friends will pass away.  It's possible that she might become a alicorn since there's more to alicorns than just a genetic mutation otherwise we'd have a couple hundred alicorns running around the place.

So it's possible we may see twilight become a alicorn, but next to no chance we'll ever see another of the mane6 die of old age.


----------



## Conker (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was going to go on about how Twilight can't become an Alicorn because of biology and species and genetics and shit. But then I remembered "magic done it" and now here we are.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was going to go on about how Twilight can't become an Alicorn because of biology and species and genetics and shit. But then I remembered "magic done it" and now here we are.


We have no clue how alicorns come about, cause if it was JUST genetics there'd be flipping couple hundred running around with how long they live.

The best guess I have is that the alicorn mutation is rare, regressive gene and the vast majority of the time it's not expressed.  What I mean by that is that there's a chance a couple hundred unicorns out there carry the gene, BUT so far as we know only Celestia, Luna & Cadence have the mutation expressed.


----------



## Conker (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We have no clue how alicorns come about, cause if it was JUST genetics there'd be flipping couple hundred running around with how long they live.
> 
> The best guess I have is that the alicorn mutation is rare, regressive gene and the vast majority of the time it's not expressed.  What I mean by that is that there's a chance a couple hundred unicorns out there carry the gene, BUT so far as we know only Celestia, Luna & Cadence have the mutation expressed.


Odds are it's just magic.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We have no clue how alicorns come about, cause if it was JUST genetics there'd be flipping couple hundred running around with how long they live.
> 
> The best guess I have is that the alicorn mutation is rare, regressive gene and the vast majority of the time it's not expressed.  What I mean by that is that there's a chance a couple hundred unicorns out there carry the gene, BUT so far as we know only Celestia, Luna & Cadence have the mutation expressed.



Is there any canon about what came first, pony or Alicorn? (besides the play, where there is ponys before Celestia's reign)
If it is Pony's then Alicorns, then the Ponys could have "created" the first Alicorn via magic to have a neutral ruler, that is sure to keep peace without favoring any race (since it is equal parts earthponie, pegasus, unicorn)


EDIT: 


Conker said:


> Odds are it's just magic.


yeah, but "magic did it" isn't as much fun as talking about theories


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't think ponies evolve like pokemon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Odds are it's just magic.


Either way this would totally answer what sort of character I would be in equestria.
The pony version of Professor Hojo from FF: crisis core.
If alicorns come from just magic I'd just become a professor and under the premise of "magic studies" pump a couple of the unicorn students so full of magic that it'd artificially make them alicorns  If it was genetics I'd find unicorns carrying the gene and artificially create alicorns.


Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Is there any canon about what came first,  pony or Alicorn? (besides the play, where there is ponys before  Celestia's reign)
> If it is Pony's then Alicorns, then the Ponys could have "created" the  first Alicorn via magic to have a neutral ruler, that is sure to keep  peace without favoring any race (since it is equal parts earthponie,  pegasus, unicorn)
> 
> 
> ...


Well seeing as how in the winter carol episode neither celestia or luna were in it then chances are ponies came first.  Which would give credence to it being a genetic mutation.


ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I don't think ponies evolve like pokemon.


 Technically we're talking about genetics.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I guess. There's nothing to measure Celestia, Nightmare Moon, or for that matter, Discord by if we were to think there's some kind of ascension available. If anything, Twilight will just be a powerful magician which isn't necessarily a bad thing. 
http://cghub.com/files/Image/227001-228000/227471/151_max.jpg
Buckin Starswirl the Bearded!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I guess. There's nothing to measure Celestia, Nightmare Moon, or for that matter, Discord by if we were to think there's some kind of ascension available. If anything, Twilight will just be a powerful magician which isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> http://cghub.com/files/Image/227001-228000/227471/151_max.jpg
> Buckin Starswirl the Bearded!


I wasn't thinking of a ascension thing.  I was thinking more along the lines of like x-men.  The difference being that gene is far rarer and regressive and has to be actually triggered for a unicorn to become a alicorn.


----------



## Conker (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> yeah, but "magic did it" isn't as much fun as talking about theories


I remember once I brought something up and everyone just went "lawl it's magic," so it's my turn to piss on this parade >:[


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I remember once I brought something up and everyone just went "lawl it's magic," so it's my turn to piss on this parade >:[


I agree with you, I don't care if it's magic you still gotta explain shit.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmm. the con brony panel was kinda crappy, at least compared to the awesome brony panels I've been to at anime cons where 1000 people are packed in a small auditorium. This one had only about 50 people, and the guy showed off brony-made pictures, played songs from the show (no PMVs or brony-made songs for some reason) that no one sang to because no one knew the words, and a few fan-made videos...

Also, he started a MLP role-playing game in the lobby. It's pretty hard to roleplay fluttershy when her default action is "hide under shit".


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Hmm. the con brony panel was kinda crappy, at least compared to the awesome brony panels I've been to at anime cons where 1000 people are packed in a small auditorium. This one had only about 50 people, and the guy showed off brony-made pictures, played songs from the show (no PMVs or brony-made songs for some reason) that no one sang to because no one knew the words, and a few fan-made videos...
> 
> Also, he started a MLP role-playing game in the lobby. It's pretty hard to roleplay fluttershy when her default action is "hide under shit".


Which convention did you go to?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, he started a MLP role-playing game in the lobby.


That would have been my cue to leave


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I remember once I brought something up and everyone just went "lawl it's magic," so it's my turn to piss on this parade >:[



Twilight already established that magic is a technology to them. She stood up on a soapbox and essentially explained it like that to Pinkie Pie. If it was magic, given all the magic and magical books and studies, there would have been a lot more alicorns. If it was genetics, there would also be a lot more alicorns. So I'm gonna go with them being a near-mythical rarity. Maybe a sort of demi-god or god-like creature.

Twilight is a unicorn. I'm gonna say that unicorns are mythical enough that she doesn't need to become a goddamn alicorn. She may become more powerful than Celestia, but she doesn't need to grow wings to do that.. and what kinda lesson would that be for the wee chidrens?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Twilight already established that magic is a  technology to them. She stood up on a soapbox and essentially explained  it like that to Pinkie Pie. If it was magic, given all the magic and  magical books and studies, there would have been a lot more alicorns. If  it was genetics, there would also be a lot more alicorns. So I'm gonna  go with them being a near-mythical rarity. Maybe a sort of demi-god or  god-like creature.
> 
> Twilight is a unicorn. I'm gonna say that unicorns are mythical enough  that she doesn't need to become a goddamn alicorn. She may become more  powerful than Celestia, but she doesn't need to grow wings to do that..  and what kinda lesson would that be for the wee chidrens?


Actually my theory was that it's a regressive very rare gene or group of genes that have to be activated by a crap load of magic that very very few unicorns ever attain that level of magic.  It would also explain why Starswirl the bearded didn't become a alicorn; he didn't have the gene.  It would also explain why Celestia, Luna & Cadence all are alicorns; they all carry the gene and it's active.

So I don't think it's magic and I don't think it's genetics, but *both* contributing.

If both and under extremely very rare cases then that would explain why there's only three known alicorns.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually my theory was that it's a regressive very rare gene or group of genes that have to be activated by a crap load of magic that very very few unicorns ever attain that level of magic.  It would also explain why Starswirl the bearded didn't become a alicorn; he didn't have the gene.  It would also explain why Celestia, Luna & Cadence all are alicorns; they all carry the gene and it's active.
> 
> So I don't think it's magic and I don't think it's genetics, but *both* contributing.
> 
> ...



I think Pinkie Pie is the most likely to become an alicorn. To hell with magic and genetics... if Pinkie Pie wants to, she'll make it happen.

EDIT: She won't though, because she's already Pinkie Pie. What a step down that would be!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I think Pinkie Pie is the most likely to become an alicorn. To hell with magic and genetics... if Pinkie Pie wants to, she'll make it happen.
> 
> EDIT: She won't though, because she's already Pinkie Pie. What a step down that would be!



With all that power, she wouldn't even need a party cannon. How boring that would be!


----------



## Yago (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ZOMFG IT'S HAPPENING!?!

I'm starting to watch the show, and the more I watch the more I'm starting to appreciate it.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yago said:


> ZOMFG IT'S HAPPENING!?!
> 
> I'm starting to watch the show, and the more I watch the more I'm starting to appreciate it.



Happens to the best of us


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yago said:


> ZOMFG IT'S HAPPENING!?!
> 
> I'm starting to watch the show, and the more I watch the more I'm starting to appreciate it.


What episode are you on so far?


----------



## Yago (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What episode are you on so far?



Almost finished with 4.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yago said:


> Almost finished with 4.


Whatever you do don't try and watch all the episodes _in one sitting._

Make sure to eat plenty of water and drink enough food and such.


----------



## Yago (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whatever you do don't try and watch all the episodes _in one sitting._
> 
> Make sure to eat plenty of water and drink enough food and such.



My ass won't support that(quite true, actually I have a messed up tailbone and so it gets quite painful if I don't move around a lot) , plus I've got to log off about now.

The shows interesting. It's amusing. Not the best thing I've seen, but it's definitely reasonable enough that I wouldn't change the channel away from it and there's few shows like that for me.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Twilight already established that magic is a technology to them. She stood up on a soapbox and essentially explained it like that to Pinkie Pie. If it was magic, given all the magic and magical books and studies, there would have been a lot more alicorns. If it was genetics, there would also be a lot more alicorns. So I'm gonna go with them being a near-mythical rarity. Maybe a sort of demi-god or god-like creature.
> 
> Twilight is a unicorn. I'm gonna say that unicorns are mythical enough that she doesn't need to become a goddamn alicorn. She may become more powerful than Celestia, but she doesn't need to grow wings to do that.. and what kinda lesson would that be for the wee chidrens?


That would depend on the level of magic it is, 
if it is like "need a buck-load of ponies in harmony that want it (and ofcourse an unicorn actually channeling the magic)" that wouldn't be as easily achieved as levitating a book.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^If it was JUST magic then there'd be more alicorns and unicorns like starswirl the bearded and such would have become alicorns.

If it was JUST genetics then there'd be a couple hundred alicorns running around.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ^If it was JUST magic then there'd be more alicorns and unicorns like starswirl the bearded and such would have become alicorns.
> 
> If it was JUST genetics then there'd be a couple hundred alicorns running around.


Not talking about simple magic you can do by yourself (no matter how powerfull you are), but more along the line of the pony people acting like harmony (just instead of 6 friends who got elements of harmony it's the pony population being united under the want of peace, PERMANENT peace, since they are fed up with war)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^If it's a combination of all three then it would be so rare that it would explain why there's only three alicorns.

However if it's all three then that means twilight has a decent chance, rarity might have a _slim_ chance.  However the rest of the mane6 don't stand a chance.


----------



## Conker (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Gawd, are we now trying to discuss the laws and properties of magic? It's bloody fucking magic! 

Even Harry Potter sort of left some of the plot holes open with "it's bloody magic." (that pissed me off :V)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I consider the sisters existence to Equestria as the Olympians were to the greeks in mythology. They perform the functions of gods without being labeled as such for whatever marketing reason. Another alternate explanation is that they were created. How and for whatever purpose. Who knows. It's not like we have an origin story or a family history of the sisters anyways.

If Cadence and Shining Armor produce offspring and they're alicorns then I guess that'll answer whatever this conversation is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I consider the sisters existence to Equestria as the Olympians were to the greeks in mythology. They perform the functions of gods without being labeled as such for whatever marketing reason. Another alternate explanation is that they were created. How and for whatever purpose. Who knows. It's not like we have an origin story or a family history of the sisters anyways.
> 
> If Cadence and Shining Armor produce offspring and they're alicorns then I guess that'll answer whatever this conversation is.


All I'd really take is for just one of Cadence and Shining Armor's potential kids to be a alicorn for the conversation to be settled.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've given up on Celestia and Luna's status as deities and alicorns long ago, it's pretty clear nobody will come with a good explanation and prefer to consider them as gods who live among their people without having a cult centered around them and some sort of "ancient race" so powerful that it acquired eternal youth. All I want is an explanation of how Cadence is their "niece", and the only thing I can think of is they were granted eternal youth but not inmortality, hence there are relatives we're not seeing... because they're dead for some reason or another (maybe Discord killed them?). But then, what were these relatives? Maybe Cadence is a demigod, born from the union of an alicorn/whatever and a normal earth pony?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Actually, I do have a question in relation to Celestia and Luna.  Why are they princesses?  I see no king or queen, and Canterlot looks like its entirely ruled by the both of them.  Shouldn't that make them queens?


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know Twilight's teleportation spell? Clearly the first alicorn came about when some unicorn teleported into the same space as a pegasus. ...And managed to not die in the process.

Or my other theory: They came from the planet Alicornia. I'm gonna go with this one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Actually, I do have a question in relation to Celestia and Luna.  Why are they princesses?  I see no king or queen, and Canterlot looks like its entirely ruled by the both of them.  Shouldn't that make them queens?


Blame disney.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Blame disney.


Goddamn Disney
They need to just stop being stupid and go back to making movies like they used to, what with the princesses and--...oh, wait


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Actually, I do have a question in relation to Celestia and Luna.  Why are they princesses?  I see no king or queen, and Canterlot looks like its entirely ruled by the both of them.  Shouldn't that make them queens?



Faust intended to make them queens, but Hasbro thought otherwise and decided to make them princesses because they're more popular among little girls (or so I heard).

The other thing I'd like to know is how people considered Luna/Nightmare Moon a myth, doesn't Celestia's presence itself confirm it? Or maybe everybody in Canterlot knows she did exist and Ponyville is so uncultured they took it as a myth and Celestia didn't notice because she seldom comes? 

And I'm still betting five bucks Twilight's parents won't show up at the wedding and they'll go along with the "Twilight's Brother" asspull. Here's hoping they don't, though.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Actually, I do have a question in relation to Celestia and Luna.  Why are they princesses?  I see no king or queen, and Canterlot looks like its entirely ruled by the both of them.  Shouldn't that make them queens?



Princesses for children and marketing sake, Queen Celestia for everyone else that thinks about it. You don't buck with the monarch.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Faust intended to make them queens, but Hasbro thought otherwise and decided to make them princesses because they're more popular among little girls (or so I heard).
> 
> The other thing I'd like to know is how people consider Luna/Nightmare Moon a myth, doesn't Celestia's presence itself confirm it? Or maybe everybody in Canterlot knows she did exist and Ponyville is so uncultured they took it as a myth and Celestia didn't notice becaus she seldom comes?


Or in the thousand years since luna was last scene the actual events were lost to become a semi-myth based on actual events.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Theory for the wedding:

Right as they're about to say "I do", Twilight objects and confesses deep love for Cadence.  Cadence turns out to be Discord in disguise.  Twilight and Discord marry.  No one knows what the fuck even happened and all the children cry.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> The other thing I'd like to know is how people consider Luna/Nightmare Moon a myth, doesn't Celestia's presence itself confirm it? Or maybe everybody in Canterlot knows she did exist and Ponyville is so uncultured they took it as a myth and Celestia didn't notice becaus she seldom comes?



It was a thousand years in the past, and Celestia herself did not fret about it in the least bit. This was an issue regarding the fate of Equestria, with Celestia at the heart of all of it, and she told Twilight to forget about it and hang out with some friends. Celestia's actions would have led people to agree that it's a myth.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Or in the thousand years since luna was last scene the actual events were lost to become a semi-myth based on actual events.



Makes sense to me, but I'm still mildly upset at the "Twilight's Brother" and "Celestia and Luna's niece" thing. Couldn't they be just a pair of really important ponies with honorable pasts and so rich they invited everyone? That way, the Princess could've just invited Twilight and the others because they're important ponies as well because clubs and elites work like that and all those tropes. 

EDIT: I'm kind of okay with both from a certain point of view, but what bothers me is how they were never introduced or implied beforehand (safe, perhaps, for associations with Blueblood). Well, I shouldn't get so worked-up, fan theories will cover those and I'll watch and enjoy the episode anyway.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think we should probably see the wedding episodes first. It's already mentioned that Twilight discovers a "secret" about Cadence... so for all we know, it could give you your alicorn answers.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I think we should probably see the wedding episodes first. It's already mentioned that Twilight discovers a "secret" about Cadence... so for all we know, it could give you your alicorn answers.


Cadence is secretly a man


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Cadence is secretly *He-Man*



^
Better!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I think we should probably see the wedding episodes first. It's already mentioned that Twilight discovers a "secret" about Cadence... so for all we know, it could give you your alicorn answers.



"Secret"? I hadn't heard about that part (or at least didn't remember it). The climate of this discussion makes me point to "She's an alicorn and not Celestia or Luna's niece", but I'll wait before I start to expect too much of it. That's one of the fun things about fan speculation when a show's still airing, getting hopes and hypes for upcoming episodes and having fun with it to later enjoy the show. "The fun has been doubled!", as wise Luna said.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> ^
> Better!


Either way, I'm on board


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> ^
> Better!


Cadence, "BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL I HAVE THE ALICORN POWER!"


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I just found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qzOOVDonEw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

00:11 HOLY SHIT, TWILIGHT'S PARENTS ARE THERE, I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY ACTUALLY DID IT, THANKS FOR PROVING ME WRONG, WRITERS!

Had anybody of you seen the preview before?

EDIT: Also, confirmed, Cadence is an Alicorn, so the secret is another one.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I actually havent seen that one yet


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> So I just found this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qzOOVDonEw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 00:11 HOLY SHIT, TWILIGHT'S PARENTS ARE THERE, I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY ACTUALLY DID IT, THANKS FOR PROVING ME WRONG, WRITERS!
> ...


Inb4 twilight sparkle's mom says to Shining Armor, "Sooo when am I going to get grandkids, I'm not getting any younger".


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

lol, bird choir. Flutterhy must bank some serious bits with her bird choirs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh dear, I just realized it's less than four days until the season is over.
I can feel the withdrawls already.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh dear, I just realized it's less than four days until the season is over.
> I can feel the withdrawls already.



I forget that somewhere they said there was going to be summer episodes. So we don't have to wait that long.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I forget that somewhere they said there was going to be summer episodes. So we don't have to wait that long.


That would be amazing if true!


----------



## Yago (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I might claim Rarity as my favorite.

Cannot stand Pinkie Pie. Fluttershy is kind of annoying. The others are fine.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yago said:


> Fluttershy is kind of annoying.


Today marks a glorious day
I have found a new enemy


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yago said:


> I think I might claim Rarity as my favorite.



Today marks a glorious day.

The day I found a new ally.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Today marks a glorious day
> I have found a new enemy



Barely joined the herd and is throwing the gauntlet down with two pony factions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yago said:


> I think I might claim Rarity as my favorite.
> 
> Cannot stand Pinkie Pie. Fluttershy is kind of annoying. The others are fine.


I can't even choose which is my favorite, but yeah rarity is among my most favorite ponies.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't even choose which is my favorite, but yeah rarity is among my most favorite ponies.



Doesn't even really stop at the six either. I've got minor characters as favorites ahead of some the mane six in fact.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Doesn't even really stop at the six either. I've got minor characters as favorites ahead of some the mane six in fact.



Are those characters background ponies, perhaps?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Are those characters background ponies, perhaps?



No. With the possible exception of Derpy Hooves who became a bit character when she spoke.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Barely joined the herd and is throwing the gauntlet down with two pony factions.


War, man...war


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> War, man...war


*Discord begins unfreezing and turning back to normal*
Damn it guys.


----------



## Yago (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, to be fair, I've only seen the first 9 episodes, my opinion could change. 

But there's nothing wrong with a little eloquence and grace.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> No. With the possible exception of Derpy Hooves who became a bit character when she spoke.



That pleases me, for some odd reason.
The _MLP_ fandom: one of the few fandoms where Canon and Fanon coexist peacefully and almost interchangeably (unless it's shipping). It certainly breaks the rules in that regard for the most part. The ony other fandom that surpasses this is _Touhou_'s, which is almost entirely made of fanon and a canon that leads itself to continuous reinterpretation. Now that I think about it, _MLP_ and _Touhou_ are really simmilar in a few superficial aspects (mostly female casts, huge fanon and fandom, the prominence of magic), except the _Touhou_ games are pretty niche and pretty much relegated to the "websphere" while _MLP_ is popular all-around.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Every time someone says they don't like Fluttershy, I imagine them kicking a puppy while doing it.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What if someone says they hate Pinkie Pie?

Do you imagine them shooting a child at their birthday party?

I sure do


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> That pleases me, for some odd reason.
> The _MLP_ fandom: one of the few fandoms where Canon and Fanon coexist peacefully and almost interchangeably (unless it's shipping). It certainly breaks the rules in that regard for the most part. The ony other fandom that surpasses this is _Touhou_'s, which is almost entirely made of fanon and a canon that leads itself to continuous reinterpretation. Now that I think about it, _MLP_ and _Touhou_ are really simmilar in a few superficial aspects (mostly female casts, huge fanon and fandom, the prominence of magic), except the _Touhou_ games are pretty niche and pretty much relegated to the "websphere" while _MLP_ is popular all-around.



I've never put stock into fanon characters or materials. Shipping just annoys me. Don't care for Lyra-BonBon, Vinyl - Octavia, really don't care for all the Derpy - Dinkie material either.



Kaizy said:


> War, man...war



War never changes. And neither does the hilarity of overreactive netflix suggestion tweets.

https://twitter.com/#!/CopingWithPony



Kaizy said:


> What if someone says they hate Pinkie Pie?
> 
> Do you imagine them shooting a child at their birthday party?
> 
> I sure do



I imagine them hating laughter altogether.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Guys chill out not everybody likes all of the mane6 or the characters you like, everyone is entitled to like different ponies or such and it's not just ponies it applies to everything within the fandom.  Some people may like background characters like lyra, bonbon, dinky.  Others may only like speaking characters like the mane6, celestia, cmc, luna, big mac.  Others may like non-canon or fanon characters.  It's okay to not like the ponies I like, like it's okay for you to not like the ponies I like.  It doesn't just apply to ponies, but the media around it.  Some people may like fanfictions, whereas others may not be able to stand it.  Everybody has different likes when it comes to the show.


ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/CopingWithPony


...Some guy was talking about bombing netflix?... that's a little extreme.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We were kidding, jeez

At least I was, I cant speak for them

I know people dont like Fluttershy for various reasons, and Im just dandy with that


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> We were kidding, jeez
> 
> At least I was, I cant speak for them
> 
> I know people dont like Fluttershy for various reasons, and Im just dandy with that



The Pinkie - FS thing? Yeah, just some fun.

However, Fanon and shipping do annoy the hell out of me. But it's nothing worth really shitting on people's parade for when there's plenty of other material to forage through.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The Pinkie - FS thing? Yeah, just some fun.
> 
> However, Fanon and shipping do annoy the hell out of me. But it's nothing worth really shitting on people's parade for when there's plenty of other material to forage through.


Might get hate for it, but Im just fine with shipping...mostly because I enjoy reading fanfiction and the sort and I do like reading stupid little romance/love stories.  Though, I do like for the shippings to have _something_ to base it off of..."she suddenly lurved her" is lazy and is a terrible reason to ship some characters.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Though, I do like for the shippings to have _something_ to base it off of..."she suddenly lurved her" is lazy and is a terrible reason to ship some characters.



Same here. 
Personally, I really appreciate when the writer actually tries to expand upon the canon without making the couple go ostensibly out-of-character in the process. That's something that actually shows a degree of appreciation for the official material, even if it's satisfying a selfish desire.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Same here.
> Personally, I really appreciate when the writer actually tries to expand upon the canon without making the couple go ostensibly out-of-character in the process. That's something that actually shows a degree of appreciation for the official material, even if it's satisfying a selfish desire.


And thats the only way I can enjoy a shipping fic.  Otherwise I sit there the whole time going "no no no no no no that is not how they should be reacting, what the hell is even going on"

Oh, and it also has to be well written


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Might get hate for it, but Im just fine with shipping...mostly because I enjoy reading fanfiction and the sort and I do like reading stupid little romance/love stories.  Though, I do like for the shippings to have _something_ to base it off of..."she suddenly lurved her" is lazy and is a terrible reason to ship some characters.



All my hate.

But seriously, some stuff is good. RD that living out her wonderbolt dream flash for instance was a good fan flash. I can even see why people draw pics of whatever background pony someone likes. If it works it works.

But it's the over-insistence of fan imagined material as legit in that 'forced meme' way is what bugs me. MLP fans on reddit have a tendency to push this, which is a reason why I think it annoys me.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> reddit



There's your problem? In all honesty, I've never visited Reddit and only know it's infamous for a lot of things.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> All my hate.
> 
> But seriously, some stuff is good. RD that living out her wonderbolt dream flash for instance was a good fan flash. I can even see why people draw pics of whatever background pony someone likes. If it works it works.
> 
> But it's the over-insistence of fan imagined material as legit in that 'forced meme' way is what bugs me. MLP fans on reddit have a tendency to push this, which is a reason why I think it annoys me.


Never seen that flash

I do love it when people try to push fan made content as canon though, thats always hilarious

Also, Ive never been on Reddit.  The way its been advertised to me, I cant gain enough interest to go check out just what the fuck it is.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> There's your problem? In all honesty, I've never visited Reddit and only know it's infamous for a lot of things.



Oh the reddit MLP community is a great community and good source of a lot of mlp artwork, music, and episodes. Cool stuff like this is http://bigponymac.deviantart.com/#/d4wjl9m is linked there.  But the place has a tendency to promote 'ship' material in bulk and it mucks up the browsing experience.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Oh the reddit MLP community is a great community and good source of a lot of mlp artwork, music, and episodes. But the place has a tendency to promote 'ship' material in bulk and it mucks up the browsing experience.


Like I said, I can enjoy ship material in some cases, so I probably wouldnt be bothered...its the whole "going to Reddit" thing thats hard for me to do


----------



## Tybis (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> We were kidding, jeez
> 
> At least I was, I cant speak for them
> 
> I know people dont like Fluttershy for various reasons, and Im just dandy with that


Her lack of a backbone can be a bit annoying.
Besides that, she may be the most endearing of the main characters.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> What if someone says they hate Pinkie Pie?
> 
> Do you imagine them shooting a child at their birthday party?
> 
> I sure do



"Happy Birthday to the ground!"

I think the shipping is damned adorable. I really don't care for it beyond cute drawings and such though. Reading about it doesn't really interest me much either. And when it goes into dirty territory, that far exceeds what I care to envision about these ponies.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> And when it goes into dirty territory, that far exceeds what I care to envision about these ponies.


Do not want
Theyre just way too cute to even be remotely attractive
I dunno about you, but when I see adorable things, my first reaction is a "daww" not *instaboner*

Ill take my highly suggestive slutty foxes plastered all over FA, thank you


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Do not want
> Theyre just way too cute to even be remotely attractive
> I dunno about you, but when I see adorable things, my first reaction is a "daww" not *instaboner*
> 
> Ill take my highly suggestive slutty foxes plastered all over FA, thank you


Yeah that's another reason why I like bronies, I can find plenty of material that's shipping and isn't "and all of a sudden they fell in love and did it".  That's something I can't stand about the written material from the furry community cause half the time I read a furry story I begin smacking my head against the desk going "that's not how healthy normal relationships work!"

I may like shipping, but not the crappy stuff.  My favorite shipping segment of a story "shipping and handling" chapter nine in which the writer has all the inanimate objects from the episode pinkie went crazy talking and moving.  I won't spoil anything, but alternate dimensions, gumi is the size of a sky scraper, bucket ninjas, a ton of fourth wall breaking, drunk derpy and just utter complete mindfuck that after finishing the chapter you'll need about thirty minutes to wrap your head around the insanity that you just read.

Also I agree, I hate clopfics.


*edit*
Grant from mythbusters is a brony!


----------



## Conker (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck the ponies, Spike is best character.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Fuck the ponies, Spike is best character.


Call me when the show is renamed My Little Spike


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Fuck the ponies, Spike is best character.



I really like his mane!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*crosses legs very gentlemanly*

What do you lot think of the ponies of MLP being turned into sex objects by some of the Brony community?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> *crosses legs very gentlemanly*
> 
> What do you lot think of the ponies of MLP being turned into sex objects by some of the Brony community?


Im one of those people that doesnt give a shit what gets you off, but that doesnt mean I have to like it


----------



## veeno (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> *crosses legs very gentlemanly*
> 
> What do you lot think of the ponies of MLP being turned into sex objects by some of the Brony community?



I think its stupid


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Im one of those people that doesnt give a shit what gets you off, but that doesnt mean I have to like it



Never said you had to. I just wanted to know what your opinion was on the matter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> *crosses legs very gentlemanly*
> 
> What do you lot think of the ponies of MLP being turned into sex objects by some of the Brony community?


It was inevitable :\
On the other hand seeing as how I'm active in a couple other fandoms I'm proud that bronies don't do the stereotypical fan thing and just begin makes ridiculous amounts of fap material while leaving the rest behind.  What I mean by that unlike so many fanbases I've a part of they actually care about more than just porn.

The thing that pisses me off about the furry fandom is that there's a ton of wasted talent cause if you don't draw porn it's very hard to ever become popular, and it's not just the furry fandom.  It's a ton of other places as well(I'm just using the furry fandom right now as a analog cause as far as I know the vast majority of FaF regulars are furries).

I don't necessarily hate porn itself, I hate how much of a emphasize so many internet communities place on porn that so many talented artists or such never get any recognition leaving them forever to obscurity.  That's also why I like the brony community, you DON'T have to draw porn to be popular.  You can become well known in the community just by talent alone and it's so rare for fandoms for this to happen that it's dissappointing that there's so many talented artists out there that go no where.  Yes there are bronies who became popular through drawing porn, but compared to other fandoms the ratio of people that became well known through porn vs talent utterly pales in comparison to the utter swarming number of other places someone becoming well known through porn.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Never said you had to. I just wanted to know what your opinion was on the matter.



I don't mind that people do it. I, however, mind coming face-to-face with it, especially when they try to give them actual horse genitalia, because it looks really out of place for such an unsexualized show.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> *crosses legs very gentlemanly*
> 
> What do you lot think of the ponies of MLP being turned into sex objects by some of the Brony community?



I think 'inevitability.' Nothing I can really do anything about other than avoid it. Where I surf I don't really run into it. Doesn't mean I care for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I think 'inevitability.' Nothing I can really do anything about other than avoid it. Where I surf I don't really run into it. Doesn't mean I care for it.


With the internet porn was inevitable.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*shakes head*

Rule 34. It's a twisted bitch, ain't it?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Actually, I do have a question in relation to Celestia and Luna.  Why are they princesses?  I see no king or queen, and Canterlot looks like its entirely ruled by the both of them.  Shouldn't that make them queens?



Hasbro is marketing off of the whole "princess" thing with little girls, where little girls are brainwashed into wanting to be princesses when they grow up, so they can marry a prince and then live eternity in servitude, submissive to their husbands, making sandwiches and popping out babies.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> I don't mind that people do it. I, however, mind coming face-to-face with it, especially when they try to give them actual horse genitalia, because it looks really out of place for such an unsexualized show.



???
This exists!?

I've thankfully come across very little pony porn, and I'd be surprised that there are artists who have become popular for it. As far as I've seen, the porn is straight notorious among the Brony community. Maybe I'm lucky, or smart, but I've seen almost nothing of this. I figure it's rare.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> ???
> This exists!?
> 
> I've thankfully come across very little pony porn, and I'd be surprised that there are artists who have become popular for it. As far as I've seen, the porn is straight notorious among the Brony community. Maybe I'm lucky, or smart, but I've seen almost nothing of this. I figure it's rare.


It's not that you're lucky, it's that bronies produce a far smaller amount of porn relative to the non-adult material they are putting out than many other places on the internet.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't like the porn unless it's either cute or funny. Or *very* well drawn.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Or *very* well drawn.



I think that would make it worse...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> I think that would make it worse...



I'd rather look at a very well drawn piece of art that happens to be porn than something someone doodled in MS-Paint.
Mind you, I'm far more eager to look at a very well drawn, funny and adorable comic about Fluttershy and Pinkie Pie, but hey.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'd rather look at a very well drawn piece of art that happens to be porn than something someone doodled in MS-Paint.
> Mind you, I'm far more eager to look at a very well drawn, funny and adorable comic about Fluttershy and Pinkie Pie, but hey.



Point taken. And I'd also like to see a well-drawn MLP comic with Pinkie Pie and Fluttershy, but no luck there.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How about this?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Point taken. And I'd also like to see a well-drawn MLP comic with Pinkie Pie and Fluttershy, but no luck there.


Here's the actual tumblr page-
http://askfluttershyandpinkiepie.tumblr.com/


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here's the actual tumblr page-
> http://askfluttershyandpinkiepie.tumblr.com/



Okay, who the fuck keeps taking all of my points? XD


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Okay, who the fuck keeps taking all of my points? XD



I'm a pretty big fan of Hotblooded Pinkie Pie. The amount of good pony sequentials out there is staggering.

As far as pony porn goes, I get the impression that it is such a greater minority due to the show and fandom being so very character-centric. We love the characters because of their well-crafted personalities, and if we didn't.. well, that's the primary draw of the show, so we wouldn't be fans without. We largely don't want to see horrible things happen to the characters, and, as cute as they are, their bodies aren't what we like about them (yuck).

The amount of shipping is absolutely ridiculous though. I think that fills the hole that other fandoms jam with porn. Rainbow Dash has been shipped with just about everything, and even Tom (the boulder) has been shipped with Bloomberg (an apple tree).


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The amount of shipping is absolutely ridiculous though.



"Two characters helped each other, so much romantic chemistry!", it's usually either that, lack of chemistry between the main couple or design matters ("they both look so cute!") what causes shipping. Considering this show is full of cute, colorful ponies and a lot of variety in their interactions, that isn't really surprising to me. Though, like you said, a few (many) of those are legitimately ridiculous.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Rainbow Dash has been shipped with just about everything.



Yes, yes she has.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> and even Tom (the boulder) has been shipped with Bloomberg (an apple tree).


I support TomXMadame Le'Flour


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I support TomXMadame Le'Flour



I agree. And Rocky is obviously their obnoxiously gruff son.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I agree. And Rocky is obviously their obnoxiously gruff son.


Speaking of which it was mentioned earlier in the thread, but shipping and handling chapter 9 had a plot arc that was about Madame Le'Flour and mother of god did that chapter have a insane amount of mindfuckery.


----------



## Conker (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Call me when the show is renamed My Little Spike


Sounds like a fallacious argument to me :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here's the actual tumblr page-
> http://askfluttershyandpinkiepie.tumblr.com/


Adorable
Followed


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm diggin this new tumbl.
http://mylittlemorals.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm diggin this new tumbl.
> http://mylittlemorals.tumblr.com/


That ones getting followed too

Stop it guys, Im already addicted enough to Tumblr


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> That ones getting followed too
> 
> Stop it guys, Im already addicted enough to Tumblr


That's nothing, I watch hundreds and hundreds of artists.


----------



## Conker (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's nothing, I watch hundreds and hundreds of artists.


You're neglecting the outside like a Starcraft addict neglects his children :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> You're neglecting the outside like a Starcraft addict neglects his children :[


Watch ALL the artists!

*checks computer*
I have somewhere around 70,000 images and stuff stored actually.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> You're neglecting the outside like a Starcraft addict neglects his children :[



He can support his family so long as he has the required number of pylons.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have somewhere around 70,000 images and stuff stored actually.


Holy crap
I can only manage to save some funny pictures and some reaction pictures
Im too much of a phobiac with my hard drive space to ever save that much stuff from the internet


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> Holy crap
> I can only manage to save some funny pictures and some reaction pictures
> Im too much of a phobiac with my hard drive space to ever save that much stuff from the internet


I'm the opposite, I save art and all sorts of original stuff.
I don't ever save funny pictures or that.

I also have like 500 mlp songs.  I had more, but I only save the good ones.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm the opposite, I save art and all sorts of original stuff.
> I don't ever save funny pictures or that.
> 
> I also have like 500 mlp songs.  I had more, but I only save the good ones.



El grado de obsesiÃ³n que tienes por este show me aterra hasta cierto punto.

I think I only have five pony pictures among in my folder, everything else is distributed mostly between baroque art, some furry/kemono drawings, _Pokemon_ and _Mawaru Penguindrum_.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I also have like 500 mlp songs.  I had more, but I only save the good ones.


Now thats something I can save without a problem

I think I only have about...20 pony related tracks in my computer
Whenever Balloon Party is released, Im downloading all the tracks


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> El grado de obsesiÃ³n que tienes por este show me aterra hasta cierto punto.


*chops through wooden door with Ariosto cowering in fear inside the bathroom holding a knife in terror*
*peaks head through door*
IT'S PONY TIME!


Ariosto said:


> I think I only have five pony pictures among in my folder, everything  else is distributed mostly between baroque art, some furry/kemono  drawings, _Pokemon_ and _Mawaru Penguindrum_.


I don't have to worry about my harddrive space cause I still have plenty of room left and even if I run out I can just expand it cause I have a part on my harddrive with nothing in it in case I need a partition.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of Hotblooded Pinkie Pie.



Even more epic when one reads Pinkie's lines in her voice 



			
				Hot Blooded Pinkie Pie said:
			
		

> "Not hotblooded?
> NOT HOTBLOODED?!
> Todayâ€™s forecast is cloudy skies with a 100 percent chance of me *KICKING YOUR ASS*."



---PCJ


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm working my way through the second season, and does anyone else think episode 3 is just really really creepy? D: Why Twilight, why?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I'm working my way through the second season, and does anyone else think episode 3 is just really really creepy? D: Why Twilight, why?



At first, I thought it was over-the-top. Now I think it's one the second season's best and funniest episodes.


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy crap the seventh episode has one of my now-favorite songs ever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I so can't wait for tomorrow, less than a day for the season finale :3

I wonder what Cadence's secret is.
Quick!  Baseless speculation away!


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

L0L I'm on episode 14 now. And I swear that was a fallout reference when pinkie is wishing applejack goodbye at the train station.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> L0L I'm on episode 14 now. And I swear that was a fallout reference when pinkie is wishing applejack goodbye at the train station.


Well they had chocolate rain and that was a extremely popular internet song a while back, so it's possible.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I so can't wait for tomorrow, less than a day for the season finale :3
> 
> I wonder what Cadence's secret is.
> Quick!  Baseless speculation away!



I do hope it'll be more than just Twilight being her usual neurotic self.
It doesn't have to be something like "She's actually Nightmare Moon!", but still.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I do hope it'll be more than just Twilight being her usual neurotic self.
> It doesn't have to be something like "She's actually Nightmare Moon!", but still.


10 bits on a fake horn!


----------



## Yago (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've noticed several pop-culture references in the show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yago said:


> I've noticed several pop-culture references in the show.


There's actually a bunch hidden references that are hard to spot.


----------



## Yago (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's actually a bunch hidden references that are hard to spot.



Some are obvious, some are a bit more obscure, yes.

I thought the Benny Hill reference was nice in that one episode. (The music came eerily close to it)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Any other takers on what terrible secret Cadence has?

Since her name means basically the rhythm and the best guess of what her power is that she controls time, it's possible that she's from the future/past/alternate timeline.


----------



## BRN (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ok, so...

Look, I know this video is over half an hour long, and that it's just part 1, but, wow, this is really great.

[yt]yUDfoZGhLjE[/yt]

If you've ever played Ace Attorney, this is genuinely nergasmic. Really interesting, too. I'm onto Part 2 at the moment.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I so can't wait for tomorrow, less than a day for the season finale :3
> 
> I wonder what Cadence's secret is.
> *Quick!  Baseless speculation away!*



She's pregnant...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> She's pregnant...


If she is then that'll end any debate on alicorns.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://tinyurl.com/85orgy9

MLP:FiM, secretly creating/inspiring nightmare fuel.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If you were a element of harmony, what do you think it would be?


----------



## Cain (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you were a element of harmony, what do you think it would be?


AMERICA!
:V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Any other takers on what terrible secret Cadence has?


She's the leader of the Yakuza



CannonFodder said:


> If you were a element of harmony, what do you think it would be?


Bitchiness


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Any other takers on what terrible secret Cadence has?



The clap. The clop maybe?



CannonFodder said:


> If you were a element of harmony, what do you think it would be?



General creepiness or oxymoronity.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you were a element of harmony, what do you think it would be?



Well, Honesty and Discord are already taken (and one isn't an element of harmony) so I'm totally out of ideas.

What would _you_ be, CF?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> What would _you_ be, CF?


Loyalty. I have only ONCE ever betrayed someone ever and I felt like shit for months for doing it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm the element of Honesty.
Honestly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my gosh, it's on!

Ha!  Already a funny moment!  Talk about a bombshell to drop on Twilight.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh my gosh, it's on!



!!!!!!

Trollestia is up to something. I can sense it. Eww Tori Spelling.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
Nevermind folks.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Curse you and your ability to watch the show right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Luna is back!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: ponies right now



Cadence has been turned! FEAR HIM OH DISCORD! If it isn't Discord, Cadence is certainly earning herself some moon time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It looks like Cadence is actually nice afterall.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is great.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is great.


Disney, eat your heart out cause you've been 1-up'ed.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This has been awesome!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It needs to be said, "Team Rocket's blasting off again!"
*twinkle*


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 10 bits on a fake horn!


10 bits on a "horn" where "she" shouldn't have one!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> 10 bits on a "horn" where "she" shouldn't have one!


Episode is already aired.

We were all wrong.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This seems totally legit.

http://i.imgur.com/IMlZm.png


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Episode is already aired.
> 
> We were all wrong.


But where to watch it?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> But where to watch it?!


I watched it live.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I watched it live.


Since there is a lack of "the hub" in europe, there's a slight problem with watching it live...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Since there is a lack of "the hub" in europe, there's a slight problem with watching it live...


Ah, I didn't know you lived in europe.

Well when you do get around to watching it you won't be disappointed.
Celestia was about to show her full power in the episode, but she got suckerpunched _*HARD!*_


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Once the new episodes are up on youtube I'll post them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The duet in this episode was awesome.  Disney ain't got shit on that scene.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Once the new episodes are up on youtube I'll post them.


You shouldn't, someone might flag it as copyright infringement and wind up with the thread getting locked.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The duet in this episode was awesome.  Disney ain't got shit on that scene.
> 
> 
> You shouldn't, someone might flag it as copyright infringement and wind up with the thread getting locked.



STOP SAYING HOW AWESOME IT WAS! >.< 

I can't watch it yet.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsixRtMKUCk&feature=youtu.be

Now you can.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsixRtMKUCk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Now you can.



All of my unfettered love for you brony. /)^3^(\


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody else think the villain will be back?
Unlike Nightmare moon and discord the ending doesn't have a permanent defeat.

*edit*
Also changelings were creatures that would pretend to be a mother's child and the stolen child would be raised as a slave for Fey.
These changelings seem like a watered down version, cause I doubt they would have child abduction in the show.

*double edit*
*watching it for the millionth time again*
*12:02*
....Hold on a second this calls for a spit take.
*grabs coffee and begins drinking to spit out in shock*
Rainbow dash kissed fluttershy?!


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That songs in the finale were fantastic!

The vocal melody in B.B.B.F.F. just... omg


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The episode was great

Also, I hated that B.B.B.F.F. song
It just really didnt catch my attention in the slightest

The last two were good though


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> The episode was great
> 
> Also, I hated that B.B.B.F.F. song
> It just really didnt catch my attention in the slightest
> ...


I wonder who the voice actor for cadence was.

Also holy crap Discord is coming back!
[YT]-FgKdr3ig6g[/YT]


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also holy crap Discord is coming back!
> [YT]-FgKdr3ig6g[/YT]


Old news

I cant wait to see what happens...I wonder if he is going to be in the Season 3 premiere


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So what do you guys think? Animation error, or alicorn guards?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Probably alicorn guards. They're probably a lot more common than previously thought.


----------



## Conker (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jesus, what a season finale! My hopes weren't exactly high when I heard it was going to be a two part wedding, this being a kids show aimed at young girls and weddings being what they are. But holy shit, these were amazing episodes. Bit too much singing perhaps, but the duet between [redacted for spoilers] and [redacted for spoilers] was pretty good. 

Also, those changelings looked badass. Sculpting one of those next. 

I didn't expect to get a bitchen fight sequence out of MLP:FiM  

I guess my only complaint was that Shining Armor was kind of lame/boring. I didn't care for his voice either, it just felt...almost cliche. And Twilight's "we are so close" wasn't very genuine considering we went two seasons without knowing he existed. Seems like the other ponies were surprised as well. 

Poor Spike, never did learn what a bachelor's party was. Ah well, he's too young to throw a good one


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And Twilight's "we are so close" wasn't very genuine considering we went two seasons without knowing he existed. Seems like the other ponies were surprised as well.


That made me laugh so hard

Like seriously, she dedicates a whole damn song to him, and cries because they spend no time together...yet in like 50 episodes, he hasnt been mentioned once, even in passing

LOGIC, WHERE DID YOU GO?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> That made me laugh so hard
> 
> Like seriously, she dedicates a whole damn song to him, and cries because they spend no time together...yet in like 50 episodes, he hasnt been mentioned once, even in passing
> 
> LOGIC, WHERE DID YOU GO?


She sang how he was like the only pony she cared for before ponyville (iirc) ... 5 mins later she suddenly remembers that her foal-sitter was quite awesome


----------



## Aleu (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did Princess Celestia actually learn a lesson too? Does she now have to write a letter to herself?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Probably alicorn guards. They're probably a lot more common than previously thought.


Well all of the changelings had wings and horns as well.  So it's possible not just the princesses are alicorns, it's just they don't have any extra power than a regular unicorn or pegasus.  It would mean by itself being a alicorn doesn't make a pony immortal or such.

So I was somewhat right, it's both magic and genetics.


Aleu said:


> Did Princess Celestia actually learn a lesson too? Does she now have to write a letter to herself?


"Dear myself, today I learned a important lesson.  Don't let yourself get suckerpunched in the horn."


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Did Princess Celestia actually learn a lesson too? Does she now have to write a letter to herself?



Dear Me,

Don't ever change.

~Her Majesty, Celestia

ps. It's 



Spoiler: creature



changeling


 hunting season.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Dear Me,
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> ...



I don't know about you but that was pretty terrifying for a kid's show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I don't know about you but that was pretty terrifying for a kid's show.


Also changelings mythologically were creatures that abducted children and pretended to be the child.  Then pretended to die to escape and nobody knowing better.  The stolen children then were raised as slaves by the fae.

Child abduction=now canon.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I don't know about you but that was pretty terrifying for a kid's show.



I know it was great. The moment I went !!!! was when 



Spoiler: the episode



the Changeling Queen sent Twilight to "not" hell. It was all really fun from there.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also changelings mythologically were creatures that abducted children and pretended to be the child.  Then pretended to die to escape and nobody knowing better.  The stolen children then were raised as slaves by the fae.
> 
> Child abduction=now canon.


I watched enough Supernatural to know this.

I expect Sam and Dean ponies in the future.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did anyone else notice how Sibsy managed to get her OC into the episode?
(Her OC was the one arguing with another pony during the flashback)


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> So what do you guys think? Animation error, or alicorn guards?


Until there is a statement from Hasbro, i'd guess animation error,
make one guard (winged);
ctrl+c, ctrl+v;
give half of them a horn;
forget to remove wings on horned ones;

if my eyes dont fail me (and since i have no idea of art, that could very well be), those guards do look exactly like eachother, save for some being recolored and their foreheads (horn and those lines/markings on that part of the armor)


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Did anyone else notice how Sibsy managed to get her OC into the episode?
> (Her OC was the one arguing with another pony during the flashback)


Yeah. She didn't voice the character though.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yeah. She didn't voice the character though.


Doesnt matter
The fact that an OC made it into the show is awesome enough

If any OCs deserve to get into that show, its the OCs of people who work on it


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Best wedding ever.
Loved the episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Meghan McCarthy is officially my favorite writer on staff.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Meghan McCarthy is officially my favorite writer on staff.



Did she write the finale or something?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Did she write the finale or something?


...Uh yeah.  Contrary to popular belief Lauren only wrote the first three episodes.

All writers past and present for the show-
Lauren Faust
Amy Keating Rogers
M. A. Larson
Meghan McCarthy
Cindy Morrow
Charlotte Fullerton
Merriwether Williams
Chris Savino
Dave Polsky


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me or is AJ's innuendo towards Cadence quite daring, considering it's officially a Kid's show in a conservative nation? (refering to the "ah know how you brides can be, so busy for getting a little something in your belly" (around 11:50))


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Is it just me or is AJ's innuendo towards Cadence quite daring, considering it's officially a Kid's show in a conservative nation? (refering to the "ah know how you brides can be, so busy for getting a little something in your belly" (around 11:50))


That's nothing.
Rainbow Dash kissed Fluttershy.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's nothing.
> Rainbow Dash kissed Fluttershy.


From what I heard, the shippers lost their shit upon seeing that, even though if you look close enough they didnt kiss


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> From what I heard, the shippers lost their shit upon seeing that, even though if you look close enough they didnt kiss


Well if you listen to it as well there's a kiss sound effect at the same moment as well.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's nothing.
> Rainbow Dash kissed Fluttershy.



Seriously, why aren't more people making a big deal out of this 
Well if you look at it frame by frame, they don't actually kiss. It seems like someone working on the show slipped the kissing sound effect in, and no one caught it.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well if you listen to it as well there's a kiss sound effect at the same moment as well.


Thats why the shippers are all over that shit
Had there not been the kissing noise, it wouldnt have even been remotely looked at

Though it makes you wonder, why did they add the noise?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Seriously, why aren't more people making a big deal out of this
> Well if you look at it frame by frame, they don't actually kiss. It seems like someone working on the show slipped the kissing sound effect in, and no one caught it.


Cause the finale was so awesome that even possible canonizing flutterdash is taking a backseat.


Kaizy said:


> Though it makes you wonder, why did they add the noise?


Maybe the person who sneaked it is a fan of flutterdash?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's nothing.
> Rainbow Dash kissed Fluttershy.


when?


CannonFodder said:


> Cause the finale was so awesome that even possible canonizing flutterdash is taking a backseat.
> 
> Maybe the person who sneaked it is a fan of flutterdash?


Flutterdash? Boastful Dash with gentle, but badass when needed, Fluttershy? what the hay?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Flutterdash? Boastful Dash with gentle, but badass when needed, Fluttershy? what the hay?


Its actually a very popular shipping


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> when?
> 
> Flutterdash? Boastful Dash with gentle, but badass when needed, Fluttershy? what the hay?


12:02 when the real Rainbow Dash beat up the changelings and grabbed Fluttershy to pick her up.
The moment right after Fluttershy pretended to be a changeling to avoid fighting.


----------



## Conker (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Is it just me or is AJ's innuendo towards Cadence quite daring, considering it's officially a Kid's show in a conservative nation? (refering to the "ah know how you brides can be, so busy for getting a little something in your belly" (around 11:50))


Na. I didn't pick up on that vibe at all. Was more "brides get too busy and forget to eat"

Fuck all this Flutterdash bullshit by the way.

Earlier I fell down a youtube well in pony music. Most...I didn't really care for. Fun for one listen, but that's it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSThrDFhoHM

That's pretty decent though. Seeing what else I can find. It's cool, because if a song shows up that isn't good on the vocals, odds are someone will cover or remix it later  Thelivingtombstone has a new song out that's a bit on the rock side, but the vocals are terrible. Hopefully someone will fix that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is there any news on when season 3 is coming out?

Also it turns out vinyl's eyes really are red cause in the scene where they show her eyes they have a blue tint to the everyone to make it seem more like dusk.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yet again I have to avoid this thread since I didn't watch the 2 parter finale....


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is there any news on when season 3 is coming out?
> 
> Also it turns out vinyl's eyes really are red cause in the scene where they show her eyes they have a blue tint to the everyone to make it seem more like dusk.


I still think thats just awesome as hell


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So we've learned a few things here. 

The Equestrian Guard do actually use weapons, despite them never being seen to do so before this. This was a first.

Celestia is not God equivalent. Not even close it seems. For her to be defeated so easily makes this apparent.  Alicorn does not equal super badass either, as I got the impression Twilight's magic was stronger than Cadence's. Though it does seem consistent so far that all three alicorns we've seen have grown to be a larger size than regular ponies. This I assume will be a genetic thing. Maybe?  

Twilight can use direct attacking magic! She didn't even do this before against Nightmare Moon or Discord! That was another first. 

Over the course of two seasons, it has become more and more apparent that there is a much darker side to Equestria. And not all villains will be defeated by the Elements of Harmony.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also it turns out vinyl's eyes really are red cause in the scene where they show her eyes they have a blue tint to the everyone to make it seem more like dusk.


Then the eyes of the main 6 should have had that tint as well.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Godammit, I want Vukasin's pony in the damned show. Then I'd watch it!


----------



## Cain (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How many episodes are there in the 2nd season? I've only gone up to number 18.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> How many episodes are there in the 2nd season? I've only gone up to number 18.


Twenty six.


Serpion5 said:


> Celestia is not God equivalent. Not even close it seems. For her to be defeated so easily makes this apparent.  Alicorn does not equal super badass either, as I got the impression Twilight's magic was stronger than Cadence's. Though it does seem consistent so far that all three alicorns we've seen have grown to be a larger size than regular ponies. This I assume will be a genetic thing. Maybe?
> 
> Twilight can use direct attacking magic! She didn't even do this before against Nightmare Moon or Discord! That was another first.
> 
> Over the course of two seasons, it has become more and more apparent that there is a much darker side to Equestria. And not all villains will be defeated by the Elements of Harmony.


My guess is that celestia is more powerful than that, but hitting a pony in the horn is a suckerpunch.

And she used magic like a gattling gun too!
*Gun loading sound*
Pinkie Pie, "Say hello to my little pony"
*opens fire*


----------



## Mircea (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's nothing.
> Rainbow Dash kissed Fluttershy.



Did anyone Youtube the original sequence exactly? If it's canon I need to see this


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mircea said:


> Did anyone Youtube the original sequence exactly? If it's canon I need to see this


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYhK4rfdZts


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Celestia is not God equivalent. Not even close it seems. For her to be defeated so easily makes this apparent.



That bitch sucked up a whole lot of power and she could be very ancient. Remember, she was surprised Celestia was bested. In any case, Celestia is the monarch not because of her might but because of her mind.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That bitch sucked up a whole lot of power and she could be very ancient. Remember, she was surprised Celestia was bested. In any case, Celestia is the monarch not because of her might but because of her mind.


Again in the "sister hooves' social" sweetie bell automatically stopped rarity's levitation spell by flicking rarity's horn.  In the finale Celestia getting hit on the horn made her lose.

Essentially if you are facing a unicorn or alicorn aim for the horn for massive damage.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYhK4rfdZts



Thanks. Once again it's not something certain, but I could swear this is something the animators might slipped on purpose. Maybe similar to the "You're game" / "I'm game" thing


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Again in the "sister hooves' social" sweetie bell automatically stopped rarity's levitation spell by flicking rarity's horn.  In the finale Celestia getting hit on the horn made her lose.
> 
> Essentially if you are facing a unicorn or alicorn aim for the horn for massive damage.



Her beam still overpowered the monarch's. 

Also, I don't buy that's a kissing sound. Coincidence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Her beam still overpowered the monarch's.


Yeah, but she was draining shining armor's power to the point he couldn't even begin to form the shield(well he did, but only with the help of cadence).  If Shining Armor can keep a forcefield for a ENTIRE city for days on end he must be extremely powerful.  All that magic energy being drained from his body must have supercharged crysalis.
A analogy of what the situation might have been would have been like in TF2 when a medic uber's a Heavy.


Mircea said:


> but  I could swear this is something the animators might slipped on purpose.  Maybe similar to the "You're game" / "I'm game" thing


It's possible.
The writers are the ones that aren't allowed to read fanfics, but it doesn't mean the guys that do the audio or such aren't.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Celestia is not God equivalent. Not even close it seems. For her to be defeated so easily makes this apparent.



Wasn't there a Greek god who was killed by a mistletoe?

I never entertained the idea of Celestia being some metaphysical omnipotent God equivalent. I do see her as Greek, Norse, similar etc, mythical god equivalent. Odin had to give up an eye in order to see the future, wherein he dies. Epic, and a great god, but it's not really any higher than being beaten by the god queen of the changelings.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, lots o' great fan nods that were neccesary (Luna, THANK GOD TWILIGHT'S PARENTS) but still no explanations on why Twilight never mentioned him onscreen. That was disappointing and killed much of the impact for me.

Inspite of the great battle (really, that was probably the best part), the episode was a more dialogue heavy than I had expected. It's also a far cry from "The Return of Harmony" (1 & 2) and "Hearts and Hooves Day"'s quotable and memorable lines, instead going for stuff like "My love will give you strenght!"... self-deprecating postmodernism isn't an excuse for dialogue played so seriously. I had thought Fluttershy's "hole in our hearts" and Spike's "I'm future Spike now" were bad, but this, this I don't care for, I'll never forgive the show for that line. Of course, "love makes you stronger" can be a beautiful thing to realise when expressed visually or metaphorically (and this is one of the reasons I adore Kunihiko Ikuhara's work), but thrown so literally, into a dramatic moment, after a good action sequence that involved much better realised characters, it's just absolutely corny.

Twilight was absolutely awesome in this episode, though, and her accusation was also one of the best parts. You know, it's incedible how well-rounded Twilight has become inspite of getting some of the least time in the spotlight. Ever since _The Return of Harmony_ I've started to feel more connected towards her now that she's added more and more traits to her initial audience surrogate bookworm persona. In this sense, getting everyone else to make lessons was as well the right choice to make, and I'm glad for that. She didn't make up for the rest of the episode, though, maybe I was expecting too much from it, but I'd say the season closed with a bit of a whimper.

So, now that this second season has ended, I can finally list my five favorite episodes. In no particular order:

1. "The Return of Harmony", 1 & 2 (Because of Discord and the Mare's interactions).
2. "Hearts and Hooves Day" (Funniest episode in the series and with the best lines in all of it).
3. "Sweet and Elite" (also has the honor of being the show's most "morally ambiguous" episode and showcasing Rarity's best and worst attributes).
4. "Secret of my Excess" (Spike's second time in the spotlight, and what a well-spent time it was).
5. This one's hard, but it's probably "Baby Cakes" (Poor Pinkie).

Honorable mentions, in no particular order: 
1. "Lesson Zero" (second funniest episode in the series).
2. "Hurricane Fluttershy" (really positive portrayals of Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash).
3. "Super Speedy Cider Squeezy 6000" (which contains the best song in the series).
4. "Ponyville Confidential" (a swift, well-directed and well-plotted take on a well-worn tale).

Acknowledging I still haven't finished or watched: "Luna Eclipsed", "Putting your Hoof down" and "MMMystery of the Friendship Express".


EDIT:

Also, the Greek Gods are not inmune or omnipotent. Aphrodite, famously, is stabbed by Diomedes in the _Illiad_, and let's remember how she was born from Uranus's castration. Cronus also devoured his children (future gods Hades, Hera, Poseidon, Demeter, and Ares) and Zeus literally brought them back to life.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Well in all fairness, if they overuse the elements of harmony it'll become contrived and nothing more than a deus ex machina.  Using the elements of harmony once is fine; twice is okay; three times it's getting old.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ^Well in all fairness, if they overuse the elements of harmony it'll become contrived and nothing more than a deus ex machina.  Using the elements of harmony once is fine; twice is okay; three times it's getting old.



I... don't have a problem with this and agree wholeheartedly. My problem with that scene is specifically the line, even a "We can do this", a "Do you love me?/ Yes I do" or a simple look of trust would've been better and less jarring (though not necessarily less corny). Oh, that's not accounting for the fact *the dialogue of the episode in general was generally redundant as well*.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> I... don't have a problem with this and agree wholeheartedly. My problem with that scene is specifically the line, even a "We can do this", a "Do you love me?/ Yes I do" or a simple look of trust would've been better and less jarring (though not necessarily less corny).


I agree it was corny.
I'm just glad it wasn't a deus ex machina.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And she used magic like a gattling gun too!
> *Gun loading sound*
> Pinkie Pie, "Say hello to my little pony"
> *opens fire*


http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2yiykPDTj1r6p9d3o1_1280.png


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really don't get why everyone thinks that cider song is the best in the series, or even good for that matter. I mean, it wasn't bad, but it was nowhere near the best.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kaizy said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2yiykPDTj1r6p9d3o1_1280.png


I know, I already saw that picture.  It's just hilariously fitting for the scenario.


Conker said:


> I really don't get why everyone thinks that cider  song is the best in the series, or even good for that matter. I mean, it  wasn't bad, but it was nowhere near the best.


Cause the tune often gets stuck inside your head very easily.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I really don't get why everyone thinks that cider song is the best in the series, or even good for that matter. I mean, it wasn't bad, but it was nowhere near the best.



I wasn't too big a fan either.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Godammit, I want Vukasin's pony in the damned show. Then I'd watch it!


It kind of is. It's a metalized sweetie belle.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It kind of is. It's a metalized sweetie belle.


The irony of the talent show episode is that their voice actors can actually sing well.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I really don't get why everyone thinks that cider song is the best in the series, or even good for that matter. I mean, it wasn't bad, but it was nowhere near the best.



And I was never too big on _Winter Wrap Up _or any Pinkie song that wasn't _Singing Telegram _(hey, that almost looks like Latin), in fact, Flim and Flam's song was the first song in the series I actually listened to on a regular basis. The other song in the series I like is _The perfect stallion_. Also, it's odd that you say this, I had thought that song was relatively unpopular.

I like it because of its fun tune, alliterative appeal, the way the other chracters joins in various ways, the fact it doesn't remind me of a pop song in any sort of vague and uncomfortable way (unlike _Winter Wrap Up_ and even Rarity's songs), that the singers are male and have deeper voices for a change (thank goodness!) and the rhyming. It's just a big, loud, fun, playful number, a show-off for two characters and also a very adequate introduction all things considered, kind of reminiscent of Disney's musicals.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The only thing that bugs me about the finale is that I just hope they don't fall into the generic "here's a family member that you'll never see again".   The cliche of never talking about other family members is so widespread that it's forgivable, but I just hope they do what they did with rarity's parents.  By that I mean see them one episode and never see them again.

With Rarity's parents that's forgivable cause they don't do anything for the plot; but with two characters as important as a princess and captain of the royal guard nope.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I may be late to the party with this, but the changling fight was pretty much the most badass thing ever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> I may be late to the party with this, but the changling fight was pretty much the most badass thing ever.


It was more of a war than a "fight".


----------



## Cain (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So someone explain to me, I've seen the names of these MLP fanfics a couple of times but never really took an interest in them: My Little Dashie, Cupcakes and Sweet Apple Massacre. As I understand it, they're creepypasta?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> So someone explain to me, I've seen the names of these MLP fanfics a couple of times but never really took an interest in them: My Little Dashie, Cupcakes and Sweet Apple Massacre. As I understand it, they're creepypasta?



If you mean creppypasta in sense they try to make the reader feel like the described events actually happened, then Cupcakes doesn't fit that description, since it's just a fanfic, and neither does SAM. 

My little Dashie, as far as I'm aware, is a cute tear-jerking fic, so no, not creepypasta either.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> So someone explain to me, I've seen the names of these MLP fanfics a couple of times but never really took an interest in them: My Little Dashie, Cupcakes and Sweet Apple Massacre. As I understand it, they're creepypasta?


Cupcakes and sweet apple massacre are basically poorly written fanfics meant for shock value and meant to be a gorefest.
Cupcakes has pinkie pie being a murderer who bakes ponies into cupcakes.  Imagine soylent green, but with ponies.
Sweet apple massacre is that rainbow dash is losing her mind cause she's having nightmares and such that pinkie is killing her.
I wouldn't read them, because they're basically crap.



My little dashie on the other hand is a extremely extremely well written fanfic that is a outright tear-jerker.  There's no gore, there's no death, etc.  On the other hand the ending is extremely sad that you'll need a bit to compose yourself cause the whole time you know the ending is coming and you're just building yourself up to it and when it finally happens you go, "NOOOOOO! Why didn't you just give it a happy ending?"


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sweet apple massacre is that rainbow dash is losing her mind cause she's having nightmares and such that pinkie is killing her.



Wait, isn't Sweet Apple Massacre when Big Mac does some fairly unfriendly things to the Crusaders?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Wait, isn't Sweet Apple Massacre when Big Mac does some fairly unfriendly things to the Crusaders?


Wait my bad, I was thinking of rocket to insanity.
My point is most of the shock value fanfics aren't that good.


----------



## Cain (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Mmh, I  just read my little dashie, and although I wasn't bawling at the end, I did have to blink out several tears and sniffle a bit. 
I think that's the first time i've cried in more than a year.
Great, now I'm going to dream about getting a filly rainbow dash and raising her and stop myself and think of the sad ending so many times over.
Goddamn.
Goddamn it.
Fuck you imagination.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Mmh, I  just read my little dashie, and although I wasn't bawling at the end, I did have to blink out several tears and sniffle a bit.
> I think that's the first time i've cried in more than a year.
> Great, now I'm going to dream about getting a filly rainbow dash and raising her and stop myself and think of the sad ending so many times over.
> Goddamn.
> ...


Your brain just trolled itself.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Mmh, I  just read my little dashie, and although I wasn't bawling at the end, I did have to blink out several tears and sniffle a bit.
> I think that's the first time i've cried in more than a year.
> Great, now I'm going to dream about getting a filly rainbow dash and raising her and stop myself and think of the sad ending so many times over.
> Goddamn.
> ...



I "seen" it too thanks to someone reading it in a Youtube video (making a voice version). It's weird it didn't make me cry... last story that managed this was the Fox And The Hound movie by Disney 3 years ago.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> most of the shock value fanfics aren't that good.


Have you personally read any that you enjoyed?
'Cause I'm searching for fics that are demented and shocking, in similar vein to such shock value fics, yet don't stray _too _far towards Sweet Apple Massacre's... typicality?
The plot itself didn't bother me, but it did not really seem well executed.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wouldn't read them, because they're basically crap.


Cupcakes may not be the most well written story, but the whole Pinkamena fanon thing is really awesome. Probably my favourite thing the fandom has made.

The pictures and the music for it are really cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Have you personally read any that you enjoyed?
> 'Cause I'm searching for fics that are demented and shocking, in similar vein to such shock value fics, yet don't stray _too _far towards Sweet Apple Massacre's... typicality?
> The plot itself didn't bother me, but it did not really seem well executed.


Your best best would be grimdark then.  There's a fair bit of good grimdark out there, but if you are looking for *solely* shock fics you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Cupcakes may not be the most well written story, but the whole Pinkamena fanon thing is really awesome. Probably my favourite thing the fandom has made.
> 
> The pictures and the music for it are really cool.



This.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Your best best would be grimdark then.  There's a fair bit of good grimdark out there, but if you are looking for *solely* shock fics you're barking up the wrong tree.


Well, I was thinking more along the lines of "well-written, emotion-tearing tragedy that probably includes severe physical trauma" (ever read BUCK?)
I usually end up laughing at/shaking my head while reading pure shock fics, because they're just so... ohwhatisit. I can do without wonky rape scenes (although BUCK sort-of includes one :[  ).


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I never meant to imply that a god was infallible, but given that she was essentially the goddess of the sun, I expected much more from Celestia than that. The fact that Shining Armour could conjure a spell like that when Celestia or Luna apparently couldn't is further evidence that Alicorn does not auto trump unicorn. 

The ep Hearthswarming Eve (I think) explained a bit of this history, that unicorns used to be the ones to raise the sun and moon. We still have nothing on the origins of Celestia and Luna, so we can't know how their power came to be. What we have seen however is that their bloodline is not exclusively alicorn (ie Blueblood) and they are not all necessarily immortal. 

Cadence appearing as a filly in part of the ep suggests she is much younger. The lack of an ethereal mane indicates to me at least that she is not on par with Celestia and Luna for power (in that she is completely flesh and blood and not fluctuating between some form of energy being). And Seeing that Twilight's magic was more powerful than hers made me think that alicorns are probably just a rare fluke of birth rather than something exclusive to royalty. We just haven't seen any yet. Another theory I had was that the alicorns are an "artificial" product of some spell designed to elevate royalty above the rest. Unicorns formed the ruling class before, so this makes a degree of sense. Magic would probably also account for their greater stature than normal, as noticeable when Nightmare Moon was vanquished and Luna was reduced to essentially the same size as the other ponies. 


I ramble.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I never meant to imply that a god was infallible, but given that she was essentially the goddess of the sun, I expected much more from Celestia than that. The fact that Shining Armour could conjure a spell like that when Celestia or Luna apparently couldn't is further evidence that Alicorn does not auto trump unicorn.
> 
> The ep Hearthswarming Eve (I think) explained a bit of this history, that unicorns used to be the ones to raise the sun and moon. We still have nothing on the origins of Celestia and Luna, so we can't know how their power came to be. What we have seen however is that their bloodline is not exclusively alicorn (ie Blueblood) and they are not all necessarily immortal.
> 
> ...


I've been saying for a while that it may be a mix of rare recessive genetic mutation coupled with magic.

Well from what we've seen obviously celestia controls the sun, luna the moon & apparently cadence's power is love.  Maybe alicorns have ONE ability that is either next to impossible to emulate or takes a massive number of unicorns to reach that level?

I'm thinking along the lines of X-men reallly, the x-gene gave them one superpower.  The alicorn gene would give them one extremely powerful type of magic that ties in with their cutie mark....
I got it!  Being a alicorn super charges their cutie mark talent.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That's a possibility. But I still think alicorns have to be a created thing rather than a genetic thing. I'd bet all three of those princesses were born as unicorns.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> That's a possibility. But I still think alicorns have to be a created thing rather than a genetic thing. I'd bet all three of those princesses were born as unicorns.


It's possible that whatever causes them genetically to be alicorns is a rare recessive mutation that gets knocked out by everything else.  We have yet to see any alicorns that are great descendants or great great great nephews or nieces of celestia and luna.  What that probably means is that the genes are practically extinct cause they never went anywhere.

What I mean by that is in all chances if there is another alicorn it's going to either be celestia and luna's sibling or their parents or nieces and nephews and possibly kids.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If Celestia and Luna can live for well over a thousand years, I doubt mortality in that sense would be an issue. I still believe that there are no king and queen. Just as there will never be any need for either of them to take a husband. They will already live forever. 

Cadence in my mind is an exception because we've already seen she is not on their level. Also, if she is the embodiment of love as you say, it makes sense for her to be more inclined to fall in love than the others who would easily outlive any prospective mate. 

Now I am also wondering if her Love power is strong enough to rival or surpass the Elements of Harmony. 

...?


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think alicorns are just unicorns that can fly.

Their birth and purposes follow a mythical sense of fate. Alicorns would never go extinct, a new one will be born from whatever pony right when they are needed. This likely ties in nicely to any "because the writers said so" bit, if they ever reveal anything more specific about this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> If Celestia and Luna can live for well over a thousand years, I doubt mortality in that sense would be an issue. I still believe that there are no king and queen. Just as there will never be any need for either of them to take a husband. They will already live forever.
> 
> Cadence in my mind is an exception because we've already seen she is not on their level. Also, if she is the embodiment of love as you say, it makes sense for her to be more inclined to fall in love than the others who would easily outlive any prospective mate.
> 
> ...


Okay so that reduces the list of possible alicorns to siblings/nieces & nephews.

I don't think it's not that she's on their level, it's that she's young.  However the chances of cadence's potential kids being alicorns are next to zero.

Cadence by herself no.  Cadence ubering Shining Armor = yes.


Heimdal said:


> I think alicorns are just unicorns that can fly.
> 
> Their birth and purposes follow a mythical sense of fate. Alicorns would  never go extinct, a new one will be born from whatever pony right when  they are needed. This likely ties in nicely to any "because the writers  said so" bit, if they ever reveal anything more specific about  this.


Even if it's magic you still gotta explain shit.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even if it's magic you still gotta explain shit.



Fate! That shit's mythically controlled! Consider how unlikely it is for an earth pony to have a magic or flying cutie mark? The idea that they could get better at something new, and get a new cutie mark for it, just isn't there. It's a fate thing, and I don't see pony race as something that requires a different explanation either.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Consider how unlikely it is for an earth pony to have a magic or flying cutie mark?


They could have a love for magic and teach unicorns all about magic and the history of it even though they couldn't perform it.
Or if they have a flying cutie mark they could make hot air balloons or such.

There's plenty of logical explanations as to why there's not a lot of alicorns-
Killed during discord's reign before the elements of harmony.
Recessive genes prevent them from getting anywhere population wise.
Celestia and Luna just have no interest in getting their giggity on and cadence's parents are the first alicorns to reproduce in millenia.
Celestia and Luna & <insert> were the first alicorns.
Magical requirements for a pony to be a alicorn on top of genetics.
Any combination of the previous.

The MOST likely explanation is that Celestia and Luna just aren't interested in romance.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally saw the Royal Wedding & flailed around a lot like an elementary school girl giggling & such. Then a sang a whole lot & broke the repeat button on youtube in the process. I'm still on the kick from it actually.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> I finally saw the Royal Wedding & flailed around a lot like an elementary school girl giggling & such. Then a sang a whole lot & broke the repeat button on youtube in the process. I'm still on the kick from it actually.


You could always just use Youtube Repeat instead of manually pressing "repeat" on Youtube. It works great for music.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> You could always just use Youtube Repeat instead of manually pressing "repeat" on Youtube. It works great for music.



Yes....I can fill my ears with seconds more of pony goodness. ::InsertQueenChrysalislaughhere::


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Yes....I can fill my ears with seconds more of pony goodness. ::InsertQueenChrysalislaughhere::


Lemme guess you loved the song where chrysalis and cadence did a duet?


----------



## Flippy (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Lemme guess you loved the song where chrysalis and cadence did a duet?



I sang them all! I think I got the most emotional when TS was singing that she lost her bro. Listening to the Archie Remix of Love Is In Bloom at the moment though.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Cupcakes may not be the most well written story, but the whole Pinkamena fanon thing is really awesome. Probably my favourite thing the fandom has made.
> 
> The pictures and the music for it are really cool.



I have to agree, some of the pics and songs derived from it are pretty awesome.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am looking forward to seeing how they handle Nocturne. 

Hopefully not another Elements fest though.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing how they handle Nocturne.
> 
> Hopefully not another Elements fest though.



Is this an official name? Announcements, links, pretty please?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing how they handle Nocturne.
> 
> Hopefully not another Elements fest though.


Sorry, that was fake.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sorry, that was fake.



Knowing this, is Season 3 even going to open with another two-parter?


EDIT:
I also realised that _MLP_ feels awfully light in comparison to a lot of other stuff I watch, read: anime. Even _Urusei Yatsura_ (a really, really, really awesome episodic comedy) and _Hidamari Sketch _(a most heartwarming slice-of-life and, therefore, episodic) feel like intelectual food when compared to _MLP_, I wonder why. Of course, I'm not trying to offend the show, I just realised that I could've finished either of those in the time I spent watching it.

EDIT:
Come to think of it, the only anime I'm watching at the time is _Smile Precure!_, a similarly episodic and colorful magical girls show, also aimed at kids and with a strong male fanbase... is my life so stressful now?


----------



## Flippy (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OVER 2K FOR A QUEEN CHRYSALIS PLUSH ON EBAY....ALREADY! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Queen-Chrys...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebda2e3ef

This artist has it made. She made a Faustacorn plush that Lauren actually bought.
http://whitedove-creations.deviantart.com/art/Faust-Alicorn-OC-plush-293390385


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> OVER 2K FOR A QUEEN CHRYSALIS PLUSH ON EBAY....ALREADY!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Queen-Chrys...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebda2e3ef
> 
> This artist has it made. She made a Faustacorn plush that Lauren actually bought.
> http://whitedove-creations.deviantart.com/art/Faust-Alicorn-OC-plush-293390385



Goddamn, why are these fandoms so fast? I recall fanart of Rainbow Dash trapped by the rock appearing the very same day the episode aired. How do they do this?! And the material even has semi-decent quality.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

(Music people should get this)

So the song for the real Cadence has authentic cadences, and the song for the fake one contains deceptive cadences.

wat


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> (Music people should get this)
> 
> So the song for the real Cadence has authentic cadences, and the song for the fake one contains deceptive cadences.
> 
> wat



Seriously? fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Seriously? fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


DUDE I KNOW. I unfortunately cannot take credit for finding this out but... damn. It feels like we have stumbled upon a conspiracy here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> (Music people should get this)
> 
> So the song for the real Cadence has authentic cadences, and the song for the fake one contains deceptive cadences.
> 
> wat


Also the bbbff song is a music pun.


Ariosto said:


> Goddamn, why are these fandoms so fast? I recall fanart of Rainbow Dash trapped by the rock appearing the very same day the episode aired. How do they do this?! And the material even has semi-decent quality.


Because basis for the fandom is based off the moral lessons of the show and some of the older episode's moral lessons form a massive part of what the brony fandom is about.  So it only makes sense that a show who teaches harmony and friendship and such will end up with a fandom who cooperates rapidly and turns out a ton of decent and/or good media instead of the infighting often seen inside other fandoms' clicks.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Somebody also argued this about the changling queen's name:
http://www.reddit.com/r/mylittlepony/comments/sqidq/why_chrysalis_insisted_on_being_called_princess/


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Because basis for the fandom is based off the moral lessons of the show and some of the older episode's moral lessons form a massive part of what the brony fandom is about.  So it only makes sense that a show who teaches harmony and friendship and such will end up with a fandom who cooperates rapidly and turns out a ton of decent and/or good media instead of the infighting often seen inside other fandoms' clicks.



Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that, guess that's what distancing yourself from the show does to you.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I may have missed something, but...
where was Spike during the Royal Wedding?

I don't like it when characters just go poof without explanation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I may have missed something, but...
> where was Spike during the Royal Wedding?
> 
> I don't like it when characters just go poof without explanation.


He was in the wedding precession the whole time.  The mane6 ran off to get the elements of harmony; spike stayed put with Celestia, Cadence and Shining Armor.


Ariosto said:


> Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that, guess that's what distancing yourself from the show does to you.


I like how the fandom bases itself around the moral lessons of the show actually.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> He was in the wedding precession the whole time.  The mane6 ran off to get the elements of harmony; spike stayed put with Celestia, Cadence and Shining Armor.


Huh. Guess I was too wrapped up in the action to notice.

I've also recently been thinking about Gilda.
I was hoping that she'd eventually show up again, but no such luck... yet.
I personally think it'd be nice to have her as something more than a "flat" character, a *ahem* "one-trick pony".
You know you want to see her apologize to Fluttershy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Huh. Guess I was too wrapped up in the action to notice.
> 
> I've also recently been thinking about Gilda.
> I was hoping that she'd eventually show up again, but no such luck... yet.
> ...


Personally I'd like to see more antagonist redemption episodes.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know what? Thanks to this thread, my perception of Bronies has changed drastically. The fan-art, the brony-esque humour, the brilliant animations, the overall kindness, I wouldn't be too far off from saying that being a Brony would be great. But quite frankly, I'm already a Furry, a Homosexual and I'm Mentally Unstable.

But still, I find the MLP community to be quite intriguing. Not in the Psychological sense, but in the Artistic sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> But quite frankly, I'm already a Furry, a Homosexual


Well in all fairness Micthemicrophone has a fa page and everybody loves him.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still giggling at something that happened this morning on furnet IRC. An user on a channel I'm on was sad and mentioned wanting to forget FA for a few hours, following a pic with one of the ponies which somehow made it on the home page of FA. Most probably don't wanna know what it was  Still hilarious if it was true xD


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thought it was fake but thought I'd fish for confirmation either way. 

I take it nothing's known then? Season 3?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Thought it was fake but thought I'd fish for confirmation either way.
> 
> I take it nothing's known then? Season 3?


Nothing has been confirmed.  We don't even know the airing date.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hope not everyone's seen this already...


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Good god CF, you have over 1,000 posts in this thread. Out of 6534.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I hope not everyone's seen this already...



For some reason I still did. Cupcakes is by far the scariest thing I seen in all of MLP fan fiction, and can't imagine who would have thought of that and made it. Then again it's a big fandom and internet... many probably couldn't look at other types of art some ponies like :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Good god CF, you have over 1,000 posts in this thread. Out of 6534.


It's cause all I wanted in a online community was something similar to how the brony community is.  A artistic community that puts out decent artwork and/or music that doesn't devolve into constant infighting and rather than how other fandoms wind up with a massive number of large scale projects die catasrophically because someone goes "fuck you guys, I'm leaving" it's members actually put serious effort into working together to get large projects done.

Tl:dr; I set the bar for what I want in a fandom pretty low, but bronies are probably one of the first groups to not trip their feet on it and smack into the concrete.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mircea said:


> For some reason I still did. Cupcakes is by far the scariest thing I seen in all of MLP fan fiction, and can't imagine who would have thought of that and made it. Then again it's a big fandom and internet... many probably couldn't look at other types of art some ponies like :3


You could do much worse than Cupcakes... but at least that video had a sort-of happy ending, and those looks on their faces... wonderful! I enjoyed that much more than the actual written fanfic. It also had a catchy song, in my opinion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> You could do much worse than Cupcakes... but at least that video had a sort-of happy ending, and those looks on their faces... wonderful! I enjoyed that much more than the actual written fanfic. It also had a catchy song, in my opinion.


What's with you and that fanfic?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What's with you and that fanfic?


What do you mean?
Honest question.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> What do you mean?
> Honest question.


You just seem to like gore... a little too much.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You just seem to like gore... a little too much.


Well, with the idea of "this could never possibly happen", such situations can be quite laughable. Yes, laugh at impossibilities! It's like... if Jason repented of his crimes, and just wanted to be a crossing guard for the rest of his life. It's for the children! Now, the very concept is ridiculous, but that's the appeal. Of course, since MLP is in the realm of "innocence", the grim-dark route was only natural.
Because some people... just want to mess with the reader's mind. And of course, there's always the readers that have the mortified reactions, they're the best.

So, my fixation is not exclusively for the sake of gore (I actually hate slasher flicks), but rather for the sake of humor. A tad demented, but humor nonetheless.
If that makes sense.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> Good god CF, you have over 1,000 posts in this thread. Out of 6534.



CF is the Hivequeen of this Thread/the bronies in this thread


----------



## Mircea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> You could do much worse than Cupcakes... but at least that video had a sort-of happy ending, and those looks on their faces... wonderful! I enjoyed that much more than the actual written fanfic. It also had a catchy song, in my opinion.



Yeah I guess. And I don't know about the song, I played it with audio muted for minimal comfort


----------



## BRN (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just posting this...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Just posting this...


Fuck!  That's a little under five months!  I can feel withdrawls already.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season 3 is in production, I know that for sure. One of the voice actors were talking about it on an "Everfree Radio" interview.

No idea when it's coming out though.


----------



## BRN (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Season 3 is in production, I know that for sure. One of the voice actors were talking about it on an "Everfree Radio" interview.
> 
> No idea when it's coming out though.





SIX said:


> Just posting this...



yo :v


----------



## Conker (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I heard that "Love is in Bloom" will have it's full version released at some point. Anyone else hear this? I hope it's true, since that was a cool song and I need more songs from the show on my computer (only have two: "Smile" and "Winter Wrap Up")


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I heard that "Love is in Bloom" will have it's full version released at some point. Anyone else hear this? I hope it's true, since that was a cool song and I need more songs from the show on my computer (only have two: "Smile" and "Winter Wrap Up")



Daniel Ingram said that, so it's true. When and where, even he has no idea. Probably gonna be an extra in a dvd pack.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Fuck!  That's a little under five months!  I can feel withdrawls already.



But it says "episode 24"...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> But it says "episode 24"...


I hope that image is wrong and that season 3 is coming out sooner.


Conker said:


> I heard that "Love is in Bloom" will have it's full version released at some point. Anyone else hear this? I hope it's true, since that was a cool song and I need more songs from the show on my computer (only have two: "Smile" and "Winter Wrap Up")


I agree "love is in bloom" was a good song.


----------



## Cain (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Homigod the song sung by the two Cadences in episode 26 is so amazing.

Edit:
And fuuuuck, I'm going to be re-watching all the two seasons tenfold until the next season comes out :c

Edit x2: The finale is quite awesome. And changeling queen/evil cadence's evil laugh is the most... I can't describe it, cute but incredibly evil at the same time? D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Homigod the song sung by the two Cadences in episode 26 is so amazing.
> 
> Edit:
> And fuuuuck, I'm going to be re-watching all the two seasons tenfold until the next season comes out :c
> ...


Cadence is already on par with Discord in popularity within the fandom.

Going through pony withdrawls as well?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I hope that image is wrong and that season 3 is coming out sooner.



If Season 3:  Episode 24 airs on 9/15/2012, then there are 23 episodes of Season 3 that have to air before it.  Unless that was a typo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> If Season 3:  Episode 24 airs on 9/15/2012, then there are 23 episodes of Season 3 that have to air before it.  Unless that was a typo.


The most logical explanations are it was a typo or there are going to be summer episodes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The most logical explanations are it was a typo *or there are going to be summer episodes*.



Which means we won't have to wait five months, then.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Which means we won't have to wait five months, then.


That's a good thing about how they're using flash, it won't fall into the trap animaniacs had.  If you don't know what I mean by that is animaniacs was a victim of it's own success and couldn't produce the episodes fast enough.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just had a thougt-
Can Spike transport stuff with his fire besides letters?
From the looks of it, you'd think not, but it's not concretely written anywhere, is it?


----------



## veeno (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I just had a thougt-
> Can Spike transport stuff with his fire besides letters?
> From the looks of it, you'd think not, but it's not concretely written anywhere, is it?



Thats a good question.

Id say yes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



veeno said:


> Thats a good question.
> 
> Id say yes.


Related to discussion-
http://mickeymonster.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4witc5


----------



## Tybis (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Related to discussion-
> http://mickeymonster.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4witc5


Heh, funny.

Wait, do you suppose his power was bestowed by Celestia? 
It doesn't seem natural for dragons...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Heh, funny.
> 
> Wait, do you suppose his power was bestowed by Celestia?
> It doesn't seem natural for dragons...


Well you seen when a dragon loves a pony very much-


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was there a cliffhanger with the last episode?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Was there a cliffhanger with the last episode?


Well Crysalis didn't have a definite defeat.  Meaning it's possible she _may_ show up in a later season.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Homigod the song sung by the two Cadences in episode 26 is so amazing.
> 
> Edit:
> And fuuuuck, I'm going to be re-watching all the two seasons tenfold until the next season comes out :c
> ...



I plan on watching an episode a day over the summer. I've been watching one a day as it is.

So awesome!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Swag
When did bronies get this good at cosplay?  Also who is this cosplayer anyhow?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> When did bronies get this good at cosplay?


When they stopped trying to wear full suits :V ?


----------



## Sixx (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this might help 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olLDrvc1qt4


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sixx said:


> this might help
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olLDrvc1qt4


OP has already joined the herd.  This thread is basically a megathread for the show now.


----------



## Conker (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Swag
> When did bronies get this good at cosplay?  Also who is this cosplayer anyhow?


Dayum!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I enjoyed this

[yt]L0cY2NWlddU[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I enjoyed this



Oh god, please tell me there's more of these.

Also, Celestia raging in Portal 2 and hearing her scream "WHY DID THE FUCK DID YOU-- ARRRGGH!" is possibly one of the funniest things I've heard on a youtube video.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Foxecality said:


> Oh god, please tell me there's more of these.
> 
> Also, Celestia raging in Portal 2 and hearing her scream "WHY DID THE FUCK DID YOU-- ARRRGGH!" is possibly one of the funniest things I've heard on a youtube video.



They did one with Ass Creed: Brotherhood. I think they just started.

[yt]Y1mmCYHaZ4s[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> They did one with Ass Creed: Brotherhood. I think they just started.



2Snacks... I'll remember that name. Anyway, that was fucking hilarious. And the animation in these is really, really good. I admire his/her skill.


----------



## Cain (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I enjoyed this
> 
> [yt]L0cY2NWlddU[/yt]


When I saw that on my youtube activity list being commented on by Matt, I was like "YES, he made another one!"
This one was better than the assassins creed one, but both were just funny as hell.
And brilliantly animated.



Foxecality said:


> Oh god, please tell me there's more of these.
> 
> Also, Celestia raging in Portal 2 and hearing her scream "WHY DID THE FUCK DID YOU-- ARRRGGH!" is possibly one of the funniest things I've heard on a youtube video.


It's an animation with Machinima's Matt and Pat voicing the two Princesses. They do their own show, but 2snacks decided to make a MLP animation using the audio from their videos and voila.
Also, Pat is already a Brony (apparently). And the two have said they liked and 'officially endorse' 2snacks' videos featuring them. 
I know this because I love Matt and Pat's playthroughs of anything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found out who that badass rainbow dash cosplayer was-
http://serebii42.deviantart.com
She also did AJ as well.


----------



## BRN (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I googlesearched "Fun in london tower" 

 this is horrifying 
why did this happen


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I found out who that badass rainbow dash cosplayer was-
> http://serebii42.deviantart.com
> She also did AJ as well.



damn, if I was straight I'd be turned on right now


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I found out who that badass rainbow dash cosplayer was-
> http://serebii42.deviantart.com
> She also did AJ as well.


So awesome.



SIX said:


> I googlesearched "Fun in london tower"
> 
> this is horrifying
> why did this happen


What, I can't read the small text


greg-the-fox said:


> damn, if I was straight I'd be turned on right now


LOL Bisexual ftw.


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also, I'm curious CF, what's your favorite episode?

Edit:
 And holy crap I've just stumbled upon the masses upon masses of Brony dubstep/music artists.

SO AWESOME.


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Herp derp x3 post


----------



## BRN (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> What, I can't read the small text.



Nah, I just mean... I have no idea how "fun in london tower" could in any way have related to ponies, yet nearly everything on google images was pony. Makes no sense ;o;


----------



## Conker (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Full version of "Love is in Bloom" has been released. I thought that would take months, but only a week or so  Pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kswAMQakC4

Might need to grab that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMVMReBZ6Cc

is also pretty good.

Jesus screaming fuck this one is great. Wish the refrain had a bit more pop to it though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6oPG8JAYBU&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Edit:
> And holy crap I've just stumbled upon the masses upon masses of Brony dubstep/music artists.
> 
> SO AWESOME.



LOL, I love how you wrote dubstep/music


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Also, I'm curious CF, what's your favorite episode?


It's like asking me to pick a favorite pony, I can't.


greg-the-fox said:


> damn, if I was straight I'd be turned on right now





Cain said:


> So awesome.
> LOL Bisexual ftw.


Lol.
I'm actually surprised she doesn't have more pageviews considering how awesome her cosplays are.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am SO CLOSE to finishing this song. I need just one sample of one of the ponies talking about something that isn't actually completely MLP related but a little speech on something cool. If I can find that I'll be done.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> Nah, I just mean... I have no idea how "fun in london tower" could in any way have related to ponies, yet nearly everything on google images was pony. *Makes no sense* ;o;



Google can be weird like that.


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> LOL, I love how you wrote dubstep/music


Lol, yeah that came out wrong.
I love Dubstep, I just meant that there's way more Dubstep brony artists than 'other' brony music artists.

And the dubstep's damned good too!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I am SO CLOSE to finishing this song. I need just one sample of one of the ponies talking about something that isn't actually completely MLP related but a little speech on something cool. If I can find that I'll be done.


Make sure to link it on here when done.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I just meant that there's way more Dubstep brony artists than 'other' brony music artists.


I do pony metal songs

I am the 1%


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Make sure to link it on here when done.


I remember not too long ago you said you hated shitty electronic furry artists!

It's my first truly electronic song; I'm mostly a metalhead so a lot of that is evident. I might just finish up mixing and release it in half a day since I don't think such a speech exists and it doesn't truly detract from the song.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On the subject of pony music. Apart from a couple songs here and there, I really haven't been moved by anything outside electronic. Sad really.

In any case, WHAT HAS EQUESTRIA DONE?
http://nihilruinas.tumblr.com/post/21991729981/dramalog-3-everyone-is-terrified


----------



## Conker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I do pony metal songs
> 
> I am the 1%


If you have stuff with vocals in them, I'd like to listen.


----------



## SamSlam (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> On the subject of pony music. Apart from a couple songs here and there, I really haven't been moved by anything outside electronic. Sad really.
> 
> In any case, WHAT HAS EQUESTRIA DONE?
> http://nihilruinas.tumblr.com/post/21991729981/dramalog-3-everyone-is-terrified


 
That's the first time I ever saw spike as "Creepy"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I remember not too long ago you said you hated shitty electronic furry artists!


I said I hate crappy electronic furry music.  I don't hate the music genre by itself, I hate how much crappy music is being pumped out by popular furries and their watchers go, "omg this r like the greatest thing evar".


ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> In any case, WHAT HAS EQUESTRIA DONE?
> http://nihilruinas.tumblr.com/post/21991729981/dramalog-3-everyone-is-terrified


And that folks is why furries ruin everything.


Vukasin said:


> I am the 1%


Occupy Vukasin's youtube, we demand more guitar rifts and equal distribution of awesomeness and punctuality :v


----------



## Conker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My small Pony playlist is complete, at least for now. It's 13 songs and 50 minutes. I'd rather not go over an hour, but I need to listen to it all and add/remove as my desire desires.

List is 

20% Cooler - Ken Ashcorp
Winter Wrap Up - the show
Pinkie's Lie - WoodenToaster
Griffin Village - Summer - Jackle App
Smile Smile Smile - the show
The Beginning of Order - Stormwolf
Louder! - Raikou
Vicious LIes - Warbalist and Metal-Mary
One Trick POny - JackleApp and Mic the MIcrophone
Sunshine and Celery Stalks - Pinkiepie Swear
Let your Mane Down - Replacer
Want it, Need it - MIU
Discord - OdysseyEurobeat


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm totally planning on doing dj mixes of pony songs


----------



## Cain (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You should add Omnipony to that list, brilliant artist. His YouTube channel is called OfficialOmnivore or something.


----------



## Conker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://conkersbadfurday.deviantart.com/#/d4v54wn

I added her cutie mark and took some better photos. Hopefully that'll get on EqD.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://conkersbadfurday.deviantart.com/#/d4v54wn
> I added her cutie mark and took some better photos. Hopefully that'll get on EqD.


D'awww
If it doesn't don't worry about it, we still think it's cute.


Cain said:


> You should add Omnipony to that list, brilliant artist. His YouTube channel is called OfficialOmnivore or something.


I was wondering what his youtube was.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I realized that if you add your own electronic sounding beat to any of the show's songs, it sounds awesome. Especially Winter Wrap-up and Pinkie's No Fear song.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

not sure what the fascination is with it, but I discovered it was on netflix now.  My 5 year old daughter loves it though. Of course she has a whole basket full of MLP stuff already...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



soutthpaw said:


> not sure what the fascination is with it, but I discovered it was on netflix now.  My 5 year old daughter loves it though. Of course she has a whole basket full of MLP stuff already...


Well if you had to give a brief explanation of why so many people like it, I'd say it's cause so many different groups can find something they like in the show and if you don't like one thing about the show there's other characters and episodes for you to enjoy and with such a large cast there's in it for almost everybody.

I like how it's reminiscent of 1990/early 2000's style cartoons in story telling and such.  It also isn't all moody and depressing.  Sure there's sad parts of the show, but there's plenty of happy moments too.  Also that it's slice of life and how at most the longest story arc is 2 episodes.  So far all the two part episodes have been good.

When it comes to people asking what the fascination about it is the best thing is try watching a couple episodes and chances are you'll enjoy at least one of them.  The general rule of thumb is try watching about five episodes, the reason being is even if you don't like the show you'll be able to understand why we like it.

Tl:dr; If you don't understand why it's so popular your best bet is to watch like five episodes and even if you don't like the show chances are you'll understand why it's such a phenom.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this new race of "changelings" interest me...

discord is still best pony though


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> this new race of "changelings" interest me...
> 
> discord is still best pony though


There's actually a theory out there that the changelings are actually the flutterponies and they were corrupted by the destruction of fluttervalley in the older generation.

If you don't know what I mean by that, think of it like how discord discorded the mane6, except with a entire species and no happy ending.

Personally I just think there's more sapient species in their world than we think and as well as mythical creatures.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> If you have stuff with vocals in them, I'd like to listen.


No, I can't sing so I don't have vocals in my songs.
I'm doing a collab with Tarby though. He's an awesome brony musician with a good voice. I also just finished a song with Bronyfied, but yeah, no vocals in that one either.

On another note, I went to the Calgary Comic Expo today and sat in on the brony panel. Tara Strong said that bronies are going to freak out at and upcoming episode in season 3, so I'm interested in what that's going to be. John de Lancie also confirmed that he's going to be in another episode for season 3.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> No, I can't sing so I don't have vocals in my songs.
> I'm doing a collab with Tarby though. He's an awesome brony musician with a good voice. I also just finished a song with Bronyfied, but yeah, no vocals in that one either.
> 
> On another note, I went to the Calgary Comic Expo today and sat in on the brony panel. Tara Strong said that bronies are going to freak out at and upcoming episode in season 3, so I'm interested in what that's going to be. John de Lancie also confirmed that he's going to be in another episode for season 3.



John is going to be Derpy's new voice actor. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> No, I can't sing so I don't have vocals in my songs.
> I'm doing a collab with Tarby though. He's an awesome brony musician with a good voice. I also just finished a song with Bronyfied, but yeah, no vocals in that one either.
> 
> On another note, I went to the Calgary Comic Expo today and sat in on the brony panel. Tara Strong said that bronies are going to freak out at and upcoming episode in season 3, so I'm interested in what that's going to be. John de Lancie also confirmed that he's going to be in another episode for season 3.


*crosses fingers*
Here's hoping for octavia and vinyl scratch.  No matter what though I know they won't disappoint.  So regardless I'm okay with whatever it is.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *crosses fingers*
> Here's hoping for octavia and vinyl scratch.



Epic wub time


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> [video=youtube_share;Sob1t-iUCmE]Has this been posted here yet?[/video]


As far as I know no.
P.s. your link is broken.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *crosses fingers*
> Here's hoping for octavia and vinyl scratch


I want this now


----------



## Tybis (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm definitely not keeping up on MLP fan-stuff, so what's all this about Octavia/Vinyl Scratch?
Is it like Derpy, where fans gave a certain background character it's own story?

I'm also still ragin' on how Luna was absent for nearly all of season 2, save for the curtain call.


soutthpaw said:


> not sure what the fascination is with it, but I discovered it was on netflix now.  My 5 year old daughter loves it though. Of course *she has a whole basket full of MLP stuff* already...


Is... that some sort of popular phrase or something?
Seriously, I think my sister came back from her friend's house and used those exact same words. Maybe.
Creepy stuff, made me jump.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I'm definitely not keeping up on MLP fan-stuff, so what's all this about Octavia/Vinyl Scratch?
> Is it like Derpy, where fans gave a certain background character it's own story?



Basically. It's not only Derpy, nearly every background pony got this treatment by the fandom. Precisely because of this, some are more beloved among fans than the mane six and Spike themselves. 
Tv Tropes puts this adequately: "The other mane six", which could be Derpy, Doctor Whooves, Lyra, Bon Bon, Vinyl Scratch and Octavia, probably the most popular background ponies among fans. I swear this is the only fandom that bothers with this.

EDIT:



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Epic wub time



Bloody hell, why does this fandom bring the creative in so many people?! I don't get it! In my years of life, I've never seen a fandom with a clear interest that puts so much effort in feeding itself and creating its own "canon", so much that it even influentiates the creators. What is this sorcery?!


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Bloody hell, why does this fandom bring the creative in so many people?! I don't get it! In my years of life, I've never seen a fandom with a clear interest that puts so much effort in feeding itself and creating its own "canon", so much that it even influentiates the creators. What is this sorcery?!



nearly every fandom has this
it's more noticeable in MLP because the fandom is at it's prime


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> nearly every fandom has this
> it's more noticeable in MLP because the fandom is at it's prime


Eh, I have to disagree.  Other fandoms when they were at their prime the talented media that was being put out was because people thought, "I'll go pro and become the most popular artist ever with the most pageviews and then I'll get shit tons of money".  I'm not saying every person was like that during like when anime peaked or other fandoms, but enough that it was more about trying to get rich quick rather than the actual art or such.

What I mean by that is often in the past when other fandoms had peaked sure they had a ton of content being pumped out, but that was because people were whoring themselves out(metaphorically) rather than actually putting any soul into it.


Ariosto said:


> Basically. It's not only Derpy, nearly every background pony got this treatment by the fandom. Precisely because of this, some are more beloved among fans than the mane six and Spike themselves.
> Tv Tropes puts this adequately: "The other mane six", which could be Derpy, Doctor Whooves, Lyra, Bon Bon, Vinyl Scratch and Octavia, probably the most popular background ponies among fans. I swear this is the only fandom that bothers with this.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


We developed a emotional bond with the characters even though they don't exist and found a balance between fanon and canon.  What I mean by that can be demonstrated by "my little dashie" if people didn't care about dash even though she doesn't exist then it wouldn't have been nearly as so sad to people.


Tybis said:


> I'm also still ragin' on how Luna was absent for nearly all of season 2, save for the curtain call.


Well technically Luna got more air time than Celestia cause of luna eclipsed.


----------



## BRN (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone interested? Though she's pretty stunning, I don't collect plushies.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> John is going to be Derpy's new voice actor. :v



Discord. Possessed. Derpy. Yessssss.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy crap Commander shephard is a brony(well his voice actor is anyhow)
[YT]0QCeIp88wEw[/YT]


Also yeah I think I might have a problem, I go away for a couple hours and log back in to find I have 154 submissions in my inbox... all about mlp.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also yeah I think I might have a problem, I go away for a couple hours and log back in to find I have 154 submissions in my inbox... all about mlp.



I usually look at more stuff on FAF than the pony thread. Not in the past 2-3 weeks, though. Don't worry, if our problem is cute ponies, then it's probably a problem we can live with.

Garrus is probably all about the Rainbow Dash.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I'm compiling a pony mix I'm going to dj, only 15 minutes so far but it's pretty awesome :3
MORE SONGS, MORE I NEED MORE


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Garrus is probably all about the Rainbow Dash.





Heimdal said:


> Garrus is probably all about the Rainbow Dash.





Heimdal said:


> Garrus is probably all about the Rainbow Dash.


â€‹OMIGOD THE PICTURE IN MY MIND RIGHT NOW IS ALL KINDS OF AWESOME.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't mind me, just a very funny* comic.

*: In my opinion.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

After fixing a certain synthesizer (Massive) for hours, the song is out.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7893671/


----------



## Conker (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

FUCK YOU TRIXIE VARIETY SHOW >:[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> FUCK YOU TRIXIE VARIETY SHOW >:[


What happened?


----------



## Conker (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What happened?


Trixie didn't give a fuck about my better photos and a Derpy Hooves with a cutie mark.

BUT IF I BUY A BLINDBAG PONY AND MOD IT TO LOOK LIKE CHRYSALLIS I WILL GET ON THAT SITE SURE AS SHIT


----------



## Vukasin (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Trixie didn't give a fuck about my better photos and a Derpy Hooves with a cutie mark.
> 
> BUT IF I BUY A BLINDBAG PONY AND MOD IT TO LOOK LIKE CHRYSALLIS I WILL GET ON THAT SITE SURE AS SHIT


They get a ton of emails. Odds are they accidentally missed it, or haven't gotten to it yet. I sometimes have to send songs twice to get them on EqD because Seth misses them and so the pre-listeners won't get it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought of something.

Apparently a cutie mark doesn't 100% guarantee that the pony will have a job around the cutie mark or such.  What I mean by that is Rose has a rose cutie mark and she sells callilies.  While it's still a flower that means a cutie mark isn't 100% accurate 100% of the time.

Most likely explanation: Cutie marks are more metaphorical than literal and can apply to a wide number special talents/jobs/etc.

All it'd take is some vague symbolism of something that is somehow related and bam.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Seriously, my cutie mark is a MÃ¶bius-strip, and I grow cactuses.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I thought of something.
> 
> Apparently a cutie mark doesn't 100% guarantee that the pony will have a job around the cutie mark or such.  What I mean by that is Rose has a rose cutie mark and she sells callilies.  While it's still a flower that means a cutie mark isn't 100% accurate 100% of the time.
> 
> ...


A rose is a vague symbol of a calla lily?

She sells flowers. Maybe she was out of roses.

On another note, nobody noticed I linked to my song. Now I don't feel loved and tolerated. :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> A rose is a vague symbol of a calla lily?
> 
> She sells flowers. Maybe she was out of roses.
> 
> On another note, nobody noticed I linked to my song. Now I don't feel loved and tolerated. :V



I listened to it.


----------



## Mau (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When I was a little girl I liked MLP, like the 80's MLP.  I had the original ponies and the like but I don't really like the new version of the ponies.  I haven't watched the episodes, nor will I.  I just miss the original ponies.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mau said:


> When I was a little girl I liked MLP, like the 80's MLP.  I had the original ponies and the like but I don't really like the new version of the ponies.  I haven't watched the episodes, nor will I.  I just miss the original ponies.



That's cool. You should watch the new episodes.


----------



## Heimdal (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> On another note, nobody noticed I linked to my song. Now I don't feel loved and tolerated. :V



It's not bad a'tall! For some reason it makes me think of it being pony boss battle music.

On a "crazy pony things that I made" note, I begun a Fallout: Las Pegasus comic. I really enjoyed Kkat's Fallout: Equestria story. I'm halfway through reading the Project Horizons sidefic. I decided to craft my own epic pony Fallout tale. Lets see if I can keep my motivation up for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mau said:


> When I was a little girl I liked MLP, like the 80's MLP.  I had the original ponies and the like but I don't really like the new version of the ponies.  I haven't watched the episodes, nor will I.  I just miss the original ponies.


I don't dislike the original series.  It's cool that you watched the first generation.  I can understand missing the original series.  I wasn't brought up on the first generation and I give give it a go though.
Personally I'd suggest trying to watch a couple of the new series, but shanwang already did.


Commiecomrade said:


> A rose is a vague symbol of a calla lily?
> 
> She sells flowers. Maybe she was out of roses.


Or maybe the cutie marks are vague in their meaning?


----------



## Vukasin (May 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> On a "crazy pony things that I made" note, I begun a Fallout: Las Pegasus comic. I really enjoyed Kkat's Fallout: Equestria story. I'm halfway through reading the Project Horizons sidefic. I decided to craft my own epic pony Fallout tale. Lets see if I can keep my motivation up for it.


That looks awesome!

+Watch


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thanks for the listen, Shanwang and Heimdal!

Still waiting for an MLP/STALKER crossover though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not sure if it's been posted yet, but who else has seen the discord music video?
[YT]9QZMjFC_RgY[/YT]


----------



## Bando (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure if it's been posted yet, but who else has seen the discord music video?


I saw that a couple days ago, and it's pretty fantastic.

I can't wait for Balloon Party though. MY EARS QUIVER IN ANTICIPATION.




Commiecomrade said:


> Still waiting for an MLP/STALKER crossover though.


I seriously considered writing a MLP/One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest crossover. It would be glorious, but my level of writing stories is nowhere good enough to pull it off.


----------



## Vukasin (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure if it's been posted yet, but who else has seen the discord music video?


I have. I thought it was very well done.

The dude who plays Discord is attractive


----------



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Swag
> When did bronies get this good at cosplay? Also who is this cosplayer anyhow?


*nosebleeds*



greg-the-fox said:


> damn, if I was straight I'd be turned on right now


I'm straight and... well I think she's very cute.

She also looks possibly underaged so I also feel a tad guilty.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> *nosebleeds*
> 
> 
> I'm straight and... well I think she's very cute.
> ...


Serebii is 20.


----------



## Conker (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure if it's been posted yet, but who else has seen the discord music video?


Man, I can't stand that version of the song.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Serebii is 20.


HNNNNGGGGGGGGG Damn those Russians/slavics and their hot women!!!

A friend of mine decided to start a Cadence blog.
http://worlds-best-foalsitter.tumblr.com/

http://askblueblood.tumblr.com/post/15467316106 Typical brony con XD


----------



## Conker (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I went to dA and typed in "MLP Cosplay" the other night because I was bored. I'm pretty surprised at the amount of attractive people in the fandom. Oh sure, there's the occasional whale in a pony themed dress, but for the most part, the cosplayers were all pretty attractive, or at least above average. 

And there are a lot of good representations too. Very talented community, no matter what the medium. 

Rainbow Dash seems to have the best cosplayers though. Pinkie the worst, but that's kind of because of her color scheme and theme. Everyone else can be hit or miss.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I went to dA and typed in "MLP Cosplay" the other night because I was bored. I'm pretty surprised at the amount of attractive people in the fandom. Oh sure, there's the occasional whale in a pony themed dress, but for the most part, the cosplayers were all pretty attractive, or at least above average.
> 
> And there are a lot of good representations too. Very talented community, no matter what the medium.
> 
> Rainbow Dash seems to have the best cosplayers though. Pinkie the worst, but that's kind of because of her color scheme and theme. Everyone else can be hit or miss.


I agree.  I don't know why, but pinkie seems to have bad cosplayers on average.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I agree.  I don't know why, but pinkie seems to have bad cosplayers on average.



IMO, the curly perm really makes it pretty difficult to emulate.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> IMO, the curly perm really makes it pretty difficult to emulate.


How does her hair even work?  I don't even


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How does her hair even work?  I don't even



It operates using cosmic strings and dark matter and isn't even technically a part of this universe
Because Pinkie Pie


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Today i went on youtube and they had a my little pony add......Spike is the only thing making me want to watch the show (he's so cwuuuuuute!!!)


But i said to myself not to watch the show because well...... Reasons >_>


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ErikutoSan said:


> Today i went on youtube and they had a my little pony add......Spike is the only thing making me want to watch the show (he's so cwuuuuuute!!!)
> 
> 
> But i said to myself not to watch the show because well...... Reasons >_>



Curiosity will get to you soon enough :3
And we all went through that period of self doubt where we were like... Really? Do I... like this? OH GOD
And from then on it was awesome

If you already have the curiosity it's too late bro, it has already begun


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ErikutoSan said:


> Today i went on youtube and they had a my little pony add......Spike is the only thing making me want to watch the show (he's so cwuuuuuute!!!)
> 
> 
> But i said to myself not to watch the show because well...... Reasons >_>


Come on, just try watching a couple of episodes.  You won't know if you like it or not until you watch a couple of episodes.


----------



## Cain (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god.

I just thought of something epic.

You know how AJ hasn't had a solo song?

I just -happened- to be listening to some country music, and, well, this came up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsWaEs_dNc&feature=related

Of course it'd never happen because the song's background is basically about a 'southern belle' who basically was a high-class whore for a bit to get tonnes of money and to where she was now. If my interpretation of the song is correct.

But if something similar happened, I.E AJ sings an awesome fast(ish)-paced country song, I'd just make an awesome face for weeks after watching that episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I just thought of something epic.
> 
> ...


You know, why hasn't AJ gotten a solo song yet?


----------



## Cain (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know, why hasn't AJ gotten a solo song yet?


That question is so weirdly worded and the comma adds to the confusion.
I can't tell if you're addressing me, or just musing over the question.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> That question is so weirdly worded and the comma adds to the confusion.
> I can't tell if you're addressing me, or just musing over the question.


Both.
I wonder if the reason why she hasn't sang yet is because the voice actress can't sing, or some other reason.


----------



## Heimdal (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Both.
> I wonder if the reason why she hasn't sang yet is because the voice actress can't sing, or some other reason.



The VA is the lead singer in her band, Hey Ocean. She's one of the few VAs that doesn't need to be replaced for the singing parts.

I think AJ just hasn't needed a song yet. She'll probably get one next season.


----------



## Bando (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The VA is the lead singer in her band, Hey Ocean. She's one of the few VAs that doesn't need to be replaced for the singing parts.
> 
> I think AJ just hasn't needed a song yet. She'll probably get one next season.


She also does Rainbow Dash's voice and singing. It's pretty cool to watch some of the interviews with her, since she can change voice/singing tones so quickly.

I'm guessing there's going to be more songs next season, seeing Daniel Ingram's response to fans by sticking a bunch of songs in the Season 2 finalie. Fingers crossed for an AJ one.


----------



## Cain (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Naw, Ashleigh Ball can sing.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

As I sit here that same friend who does the Cadence blog is making a PMV based off the Avengers trailer. She seems to be really into it, checking and double checking everything. When it's up, I'll post it.



CannonFodder said:


> I thought of something.
> 
> Apparently a cutie mark doesn't 100% guarantee that the pony will have a job around the cutie mark or such.  What I mean by that is Rose has a rose cutie mark and she sells callilies.  While it's still a flower that means a cutie mark isn't 100% accurate 100% of the time.
> 
> ...


Look at Rarity. Her cutie mark is gems and yet she doesn't MINE gems or SELL gems. She sews and makes outfits. She just happens to occasionally use gems in her outfits.



Cain said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I just thought of something epic.
> 
> ...


I always think of this as Applejack's song, just as a gag.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbqIGlIcOxI


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Look at Rarity. Her cutie mark is gems and yet she doesn't MINE gems or SELL gems. She sews and makes outfits. She just happens to occasionally use gems in her outfits.


We've also seen a rare few ponies with multiple cutie marks.  There was the "quils and sofas" salesman, also cloudchaser.


----------



## Conker (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone posted a youtube link of a pony metal song they made, but I can't find it because I'm retarded. Can you please repost, person with a MLP avatar that looks sort of like Sweetie Bell if she were in a metal band?


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Look at Rarity. Her cutie mark is gems and yet she doesn't MINE gems or SELL gems. She sews and makes outfits. She just happens to occasionally use gems in her outfits.



She finds gems though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> She finds gems though.


No, she has a gem finding spell that lets her finds gems and then use them in the occasional dress.  If her cutie mark was absolute then she should be a gem miner and we all know how that went during when she was captured by the diamond dogs.


Conker said:


> Someone posted a youtube link of a pony metal song they made, but I can't find it because I'm retarded. Can you please repost, person with a MLP avatar that looks sort of like Sweetie Bell if she were in a metal band?


I don't remember.


----------



## Reiko93 (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brony's are like the Borg, you will be Assimilated, Resistance is futile.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm watching some of the episodes again and am I the only one that thinks the chase scene in "the last roundup" was the most ironic chase scene ever?


----------



## Bando (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm watching some of the episodes again and am I the only one that thinks the chase scene in "the last roundup" was the most ironic chase scene ever?


It's pretty wacky. They could've easily caught AJ any number of ways, but they decided to chase her in that wagon. Plus Pinkie is absolutely _hilarious_. Also, nice quads.

I'm pretty sure you've all seen this by now, but this PMV is absolutely fantastic! Kinda helps that I love mc chris as well.


----------



## Vukasin (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Someone posted a youtube link of a pony metal song they made, but I can't find it because I'm retarded. Can you please repost, person with a MLP avatar that looks sort of like Sweetie Bell if she were in a metal band?


I fit the description, but I don't remember posting any of my songs here.

They're all here though: http://www.youtube.com/user/Black0Electric


----------



## Cain (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was just wondering, would there be explosives in the world of MLP? Say, to use for demolition?


----------



## Conker (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I fit the description, but I don't remember posting any of my songs here.
> 
> They're all here though: http://www.youtube.com/user/Black0Electric


IT WAS YOU! I thought you posted a sing, but I guess you didn't. Anyhow, I plan on listening to that and telling you ti's awesome unless it's shitty :V


----------



## Tybis (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> They could've easily caught AJ any number of ways, but they decided to chase her in that wagon. Plus Pinkie is absolutely _hilarious_.


I don't think any other moment of the series had me rewinding it as much as that one, with the "Raritycatchme",
except for maybe this.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> except for maybe this.


I was surprised Big Mac got that many lines.


----------



## Vukasin (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> IT WAS YOU! I thought you posted a sing, but I guess you didn't. Anyhow, I plan on listening to that and telling you ti's awesome unless it's shitty :V


Well, it's more than one song, so you'll have to specify which one.


----------



## wheelieotter (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I was just wondering, would there be explosives in the world of MLP? Say, to use for demolition?



Who needs explosives to demolish things when you have Rainbow Dash and Derpy?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Who needs explosives to demolish things when you have Rainbow Dash and Derpy?


Someone calculated out how fast RD was going in the finale during the sonic rainboom....
50 mach.


----------



## Conker (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, it's more than one song, so you'll have to specify which one.


I listened to the Luna one with the vocals. I liked it a fair amount, though the vocals could have been turned up a tad.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Has anyone else heard this rendition of the smile song?-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E_MSlvkrKPc


----------



## Vukasin (May 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I listened to the Luna one with the vocals. I liked it a fair amount, though the vocals could have been turned up a tad.


Yeah, I could have mixed it for him, but oh well.


----------



## Bando (May 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Has anyone else heard this rendition of the smile song?-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E_MSlvkrKPc


Yeah, I heard it earlier today. She has a fantastic singing voice for being only 13! Hope she puts out more stuff, with a voice like hers she could go far.

Speaking of covers, a buddy of mine did a piano cover of "This Day Aria".
[video=youtube_share;77UDH-ecnPk]http://youtu.be/77UDH-ecnPk[/video]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IUU6LBkjYo0#!
I'm not sure if you've seen this yet, but it's frickin awesome is what it is.


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally found an album of these. It's the cutest thing ever, don't even try and say otherwise.

Suit fillies!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> I finally found an album of these. It's the cutest thing ever, don't even try and say otherwise.
> 
> Suit fillies!


God damn that's adorable.


----------



## Cain (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know if any of you guys have accounts on mlpforums.com, but I recently signed myself up about a week ago and man it's interesting to see how another forum operates and how it's users are like compared to FaF. Everyone seems so nice D:

But unfortunately the server has been under a DDoS attack for several weeks now, causing it to have to move to a new server (I think) and is in the process of doing so. I'm so sad :c

Why must haters go through such lengths to disrupt and attempt to anger a fandom?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've been thinking about joining a MlP forum, but I'm not sure if I could handle talking about ponies 24/7.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I don't know if any of you guys have accounts on mlpforums.com, but I recently signed myself up about a week ago and man it's interesting to see how another forum operates and how it's users are like compared to FaF. Everyone seems so nice D:
> 
> But unfortunately the server has been under a DDoS attack for several weeks now, causing it to have to move to a new server (I think) and is in the process of doing so. I'm so sad :c
> 
> Why must haters go through such lengths to disrupt and attempt to anger a fandom?


Wait wait.  I actually have a video for such a occasion-
[YT]9xHPLNxHuCo[/YT]

But to answer your question it's cause it's the latest internet phenomenon.  The new kid on the block always gets the crap kicked out of them.


----------



## Jack_Jack (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I've loved MLP since I was a kid. But I'm a girl, so that's not weird. What IS though is that after watching all the current new MLP eps, my younger brother and his doofy friends, who are ALL 18, are all into it. THAT'S weird because 1) It's a trend thing. He knew nothing of it prior. 2) It's meme-worthy, or so he says. And 3) He's a self proclaimed 'brony'. All of which is just odd to me and he said since I liked it, that I was not a 'brony' but a 'pega-sister'.

Which is totally legit, I suppose. But I've always been a fan and no, not in the 'hipster' sort of way. The 'Why is this still relevant, oh because it's REBOOTED-ISH and totally for teens' sort of way. I know more boys and men who are obsessed with the show and the ponies than girls... My brother has Rainbow Dash's cutie mark on his car... I'M the lesbian and I don't even HAVE Rainbow Dash anything... lmao 

There are the *Haters*, those who despise everything MLP and do everything in their power to 'de-bronify' men and boys and proclaim their hatred for everything that is magic and friendship. The *Tolerators*, those who watch the show, are a fan, enjoy it but don't find it necessary to 'brohoof' every 'brony' on the street. And then you have *The Instigators*, those who try to press the issue and get the Tolerators riled up as well as the Haters into arguments about it. They claim to hate MLP entirely, but secretly watch it every now and then because they reside in the gray area, where they can really never embrace nor reject it.

I, myself, am a Tolerator. I enjoy it but I don't care to make it known to the world or when someone bad mouths MLP.
Still, the show is great for what it is, ponies doing...pony things. lol


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I've been thinking about joining a MlP forum, but I'm not sure if I could handle talking about ponies 24/7.


This is why I like using Reddit for ponies. Tons of different communities, and even more FAF-ish ones like the mlplounge.

BUT HOLY SHIT MORE BALLOON PARTY TEASERS CAME OUT KDJSGFLIDSFUISDGDSGDF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQM5a-t1r8s


----------



## Vukasin (May 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> BUT HOLY SHIT MORE BALLOON PARTY TEASERS CAME OUT KDJSGFLIDSFUISDGDSGDF
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQM5a-t1r8s


My preview was in the first wave. I wasn't even aware that there was supposed to be a 3rd wave now.

I really should pay more attention to the Balloon Party group chat on skype...


----------



## Tybis (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere, far, far away in the previous pages, but whatever.
Slighty creepy and sad NES-styled MLP flash game.
Story of the Blanks

That 8-bit theme!


----------



## Vukasin (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Not sure if this has been posted somewhere, far, far away in the previous pages, but whatever.
> Slighty creepy and sad NES-styled MLP flash game.
> Story of the Blanks
> 
> That 8-bit theme!



Heh, that's like, super old.

That game has inspired a lot of good art, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Heh, that's like, super old.
> 
> That game has inspired a lot of good art, though.


It's a little to easy though, I only died once and that was I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## Cain (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Two things:
What's the 'standard' name for the Rainbow Dash and Applejack shipping?

Who do you guys 'ship? (Of course I'm all for rainbowjack. Appledash. Whatever)


----------



## Aleu (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Jack_Jack said:


> My brother has Rainbow Dash's cutie mark on his car...


BACK THE FUCK UP




can I date your brother?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Two things:
> What's the 'standard' name for the Rainbow Dash and Applejack shipping?
> 
> Who do you guys 'ship? (Of course I'm all for rainbowjack. Appledash. Whatever)


It's appledash.

As for me. SHIP ALL THE PONIES!
Wheel of fanfic turn, turn, turn.
Tell us the shipping we should yearn.
And today's shipping is "Rainbow Dash" and "kitchen sink"


----------



## ArielMT (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm watching some of the episodes again and am I the only one that thinks the chase scene in "the last roundup" was the most ironic chase scene ever?



It's better with Inception music:

[yt]BwLIFkdhieE[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> It's better with Inception music:
> 
> [yt]BwLIFkdhieE[/yt]


Anything is better with inception music.

"CF it looks like you have a balance of 6 cents at the moment"
*Dramatic closeup*
So it has come to this.


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Two things:
> What's the 'standard' name for the Rainbow Dash and Applejack shipping?
> 
> Who do you guys 'ship? (Of course I'm all for rainbowjack. Appledash. Whatever)



I don't ship anyone... actually, I like the idea of Soarin' x Braeburn, as nonsenical and lacking in fundaments as it is. It's mostly a matter of shipping by design (their colors complement each other) and shallow associations (Soarin's popularized obsession with pie, if you know what I mean). I wonder who came up with that ship.


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Who do you guys 'ship? (Of course I'm all for rainbowjack. Appledash. Whatever)


Braeburn and Big Mac, plus Lyra and Bonbon. I'm fine with most ships though, I just don't do it that much.

As a side note, what cutie mark should I get for my bicycle? I was thinking a Lyra harp, since it's green.



Vukasin said:


> My preview was in the first wave. I wasn't even aware that there was supposed to be a 3rd wave now.
> 
> I really should pay more attention to the Balloon Party group chat on skype...


Woah that's your music? Been subscribed for a bit, and it sounds great!


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Who do you guys 'ship? (Of course I'm all for rainbowjack. Appledash. Whatever)


noone?
Maybe Twi-shy


----------



## Vukasin (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Two things:
> What's the 'standard' name for the Rainbow Dash and Applejack shipping?


AppleDash



> Who do you guys 'ship? (Of course I'm all for rainbowjack. Appledash. Whatever)


I like AppleDash too, as well as AppleJack x Rarity and Vinyl Scratch x Octavia, ect.

I like any 'ship honestly. As long as it makes sense.



Bando said:


> Woah that's your music? Been subscribed for a bit, and it sounds great!


No. The song you linked isn't mine (sadly)

This is my BP preview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlA4PYfylmc


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Vinyl Scratch x Octavia,


YES!
One of my favorite pairings.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qpMzdeLWKo :3


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> No. The song you linked isn't mine (sadly)
> 
> This is my BP preview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlA4PYfylmc


Oh yeah, I knew that but sorry for not claifying. I had followed the link you posted, and I actually have that very song favorited.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why is this fandom so good at envoking emotions?
CURSE YOU FANFICS!


----------



## Vukasin (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> Oh yeah, I knew that but sorry for not claifying. I had followed the link you posted, and I actually have that very song favorited.


Oh, well, thanks for subscribing!



CannonFodder said:


> Why is this fandom so good at envoking emotions?
> CURSE YOU FANFICS!


Because talent and passion.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why is this fandom so good at envoking emotions?
> CURSE YOU FANFICS!


Why are you so easily suckered into an emotion through fanfics? 

That's the real question here.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK4Z7QlqnX8 Pony Gear


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK4Z7QlqnX8 Pony Gear


I love top gear!

Guess what's coming to stores this fall?
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452691988081577.122865.118429394841173&type=1
Actual show accurate figurines.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie destroys Justin Beiber with the power of face-melting metal. And a gorrilla. with a shark.
http://www.ponibooru.org/post/view/61594


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Pinkie destroys Justin Beiber with the power of face-melting metal. And a gorrilla. with a shark.
> http://www.ponibooru.org/post/view/61594


Best superpower EVER!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Pinkie destroys Justin Beiber with the power of face-melting metal. And a gorrilla. with a shark.
> http://www.ponibooru.org/post/view/61594



If there was any way I could choose to be destroyed, I would prefer this.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So yeah I made my own Ask-A-Pony Tumblr.

It's rather bare right now, seeing as it's brand new, but I'm sure I'll pony up something soon enough.


----------



## BRN (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I just got my results back from a mock essay.

My answers "Magic" and "sharing and kindness" got no marks. :<


----------



## Bando (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Guess what's coming to stores this fall?
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452691988081577.122865.118429394841173&type=1
> Actual show accurate figurines.


I thought they would never come through with this. Finally, my dreams of having a show-accurate Big Macintosh will come true.

http://i.imgur.com/71PLg.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> I thought they would never come through with this.  Finally, my dreams of having a show-accurate Big Macintosh will come  true.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/71PLg.jpg


Well the way they make those show accurate ponies and griffon means that other characters will be easy to make.  Just don't expect them to be as cheap as the blindbag ponies.  They're probably going to be like $5 or more(depending on the size).  Also I can see why they would make those, because if they can just pop out even characters like vinyl scratch or luna or bon bon or whatever they will make a ton of money.
I'm going to save my money specifically to get the lot.


----------



## Vukasin (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> I thought they would never come through with this. Finally, my dreams of having a show-accurate Big Macintosh will come true.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/71PLg.jpg


And a Gilda

Good day


----------



## CrazyLee (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> So yeah I made my own Ask-A-Pony Tumblr.
> 
> It's rather bare right now, seeing as it's brand new, but I'm sure I'll pony up something soon enough.



Sent a question.
Edit: sent another. you should be able to figure out which one that is.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> And a Gilda
> 
> Good day


The difference with the new ones is that they're basically printed out.  Meaning there's a massive number of ponies/characters they can make.  All it's going to take is for there to be enough people interested in the character to justify making them.
"My body is ready, my wallet is not"


----------



## Bando (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well the way they make those show accurate ponies and griffon means that other characters will be easy to make.  Just don't expect them to be as cheap as the blindbag ponies.  They're probably going to be like $5 or more(depending on the size).  Also I can see why they would make those, because if they can just pop out even characters like vinyl scratch or luna or bon bon or whatever they will make a ton of money.
> I'm going to save my money specifically to get the lot.


I'm totally fine with paying $5-10 for a 3D printed pony, especially if it's show accurate. Right now there's artists doing similar 3D print customs for close to $30, so that's a huge drop in price. Makes me glad I was able to keep my job despite getting sick. Minimum wage is better than no income at all :V

It would be really cool if you were able to send in a custom request for a figure, like for an OC or something. Might be a bit too "sell-out" of Hasbro to offer that, but I'd buy those in a heartbeat.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> I'm totally fine with paying $5-10 for a 3D printed pony, especially if it's show accurate. Right now there's artists doing similar 3D print customs for close to $30, so that's a huge drop in price.
> 
> It would be really cool if you were able to send in a custom request for a figure, like for an OC or something. Might be a bit too "sell-out" of Hasbro to offer that, but I'd buy those in a heartbeat.


The problem with custom requests, such as original characters, is that you would need a 3D file for the pony you want and it'd be expensive.  So that's highly unlikely.

However being able to order specific characters through the mail is possible to do.  Like the characters with high request like the mane6 would be available at stores, but severe background characters like doctor whooves or such could have to be bought online.

Regardless I'm totally excited.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Sent a question.
> Edit: sent another. you should be able to figure out which one that is.



I just finished answering all three questions I got so far, obviously including yours.
I'm off to a good start it seems!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know what would be awesome for season 3?  More character dynamic episodes where you can't just say "oh this is a twiligh episode" or "This is a rainbow dash episode".  Meaning episodes that focus on several characters for the episode.


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know what would be awesome for season 3?  More character dynamic episodes where you can't just say "oh this is a twiligh episode" or "This is a rainbow dash episode".  Meaning episodes that focus on several characters for the episode.


So kinda like season 1?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So kinda like season 1?


Righteo.
I like season 2, but some of the characters are getting screwed over for screentime as of late.


----------



## Bando (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Righteo.
> I like season 2, but some of the characters are getting screwed over for screentime as of late.


*coughFluttershycough*

Pinkie and Dash episodes are fine, but I don't need a season where half of them seem to focus on those two.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> *coughFluttershycough*
> 
> Pinkie and Dash episodes are fine, but I don't need a season where half of them seem to focus on those two.


Yeah I like Pinkie pie and RD and all, but at the point the show is going season 3 is going to be "The pinkie and dash show"


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Righteo.
> I like season 2, but some of the characters are getting screwed over for screentime as of late.


True, but Spike got two episodes this season, and that was awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> True, but Spike got two episodes this season, and that was awesome.


Yeah, but I'd like season 3 to give plenty of screen time to each character by having the episodes not just focus on one character primarily.  Even Luna got more screentime and lines this season than Celestia.  Celestia was in more episodes, but Luna in Luna Eclipsed got more screentime than Celestia in the entire season.

I'd also like a episode about the history of equestria, the princesses, discord and where the elements of harmony came from.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd also like a episode about the history of equestria, the princesses, discord and where the elements of harmony came from.


They already kinda did that with "Hearth's Warming Eve" so they might not do another "History" themed one.

Any Fluttershy centric episodes are fine by me. Dash always seems more tolerable as a side character though. Whenever they do a Rarity episode, however, they always outdo themselves in subverting the feminine stereotype and make an interesting episode. Never before in my life have I been interested in a fashion show.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> They already kinda did that with "Hearth's Warming Eve" so they might not do another "History" themed one.
> 
> Any Fluttershy centric episodes are fine by me. Dash always seems more tolerable as a side character though. Whenever they do a Rarity episode, however, they always outdo themselves in subverting the feminine stereotype and make an interesting episode. Never before in my life have I been interested in a fashion show.


Well John De Lancie already said he's in a episode next season so it's highly likely that a future episode does just that.  I hope so too, cause a person with a personality like discord doesn't just spring up.  There must have been some serious shit going on back in the past to drive one being into becoming like him.  We already know with Hearth's warming eve that Equestria's past wasn't a nice one.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I like Pinkie pie and RD and all, but at the point the show is going season 3 is going to be "The pinkie and dash show"



They already addressed this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLWq2d21lVQ


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> Pinkie and Dash episodes are fine, but I don't need a season where half of them seem to focus on those two.


Well, I wouldn't mind a full season focused on Pinkie Pie


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, I wouldn't mind a full season focused on Pinkie Pie


Well one of the things the show has going for it is that since there is a large cast if someone doesn't like one main character they could like another main character as well.  If you focus far too much on two characters that might cause fans of other characters to lose interest.


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well one of the things the show has going for it is that since there is a large cast if someone doesn't like one main character they could like another main character as well.  If you focus far too much on two characters that might cause fans of other characters to lose interest.


I was joking.

But seriously, a whole season of Pinkie Pie would be great.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw a interesting discussion going on about the season finale about who is more powerful twilight or shining armor.

Who do you think is more powerful between the two?  Shining armor has only shown his ability to maintain a forcefield.  If he was that powerful all around he would be more powerful than alicorns even.

Twilight on the other hand even though she hasn't done anything as drastic as a citywide forcefield she has a whole slew of spells and can cast them more powerful than average unicorns.

This also brings up another interesting point.  About ten pages back I guessed the reason why celestia was defeated was that alicorns aren't all powerfull, rather being a alicorn supercharges their cutie mark ability.  IF twilight was a alicorn then she would be unbelievably overpowered.


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ever just stop and think about the character names? I mean, some of them are batshit retarded, especially for the side characters. 

Okay, Applejack and Applebloom are alright names. Rarity is alright, I guess. A bit pretentious. Twilight Sparkle is...kind of silly. Rainbowdash is a stupid name though. Who would name their kid Rainbowdash? Fluttershy is also kind of dumb, even though it's an obvious pun on butterfly. I mean, who looks at their kid and goes "this fucker is going to be shy when she's an adult" 

Scootaloo is a stupid name, though fun to say. Sweetie Bell works for a young filly, but what about when she's older? Picture an old fat unicorn with broken teeth and kids all over the place going "WHERE ARE MY CIGARETTES?" Sweetie Bell does not fit such an adult, or any adult for that matter.

Shining Armor is also a stupid name. It works as an adult for that character because he wound up being a princess knight in shining armor, and because he's captain of the royal guard, but if he were a common vagabond, then it would be stupid.

Photo Finish? Christ. Fancy Pants? Really. Hoity Toity. Really stupid. Diamond Tiara. Fuckin hell!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Well obviously.
It's part of the my little pony franchise.  Even if the show deviates from the older generations there's some things that can't be allowed to be changed for continuity.

It'd be like if for the last star trek movie they had spock as a borg instead.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey now...

Let's not hate on Diamond Tiara.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Hey now...
> 
> Let's not hate on Diamond Tiara.


What is her cutie mark talent even supposed to be?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What is her cutie mark talent even supposed to be?



Being one of the wealthiest god damn ponies in town. I guess.


----------



## Tybis (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Either they keep the old, silly names, 
or pony parents can determine their offspring's destiny while naming them.

*thinks about it*

Yeaaaaah I'm going with the first one.
For my sake.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> or pony parents can determine their offspring's destiny while naming them.



I'm hard pressed to figure out what the destiny of a Scootaloo is supposed to be.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm hard pressed to figure out what the destiny of a Scootaloo is supposed to be.


A chicken farmer :V


----------



## Tybis (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm hard pressed to figure out what the destiny of a Scootaloo is supposed to be.


Like RD, except not as colorful, and more scoot-y?
...
Wait, is that why she rides a scooter?

Why.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I WANT APPLEJACK EPISODES


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> I WANT APPLEJACK EPISODES


Applejack is the most sane and normal character and her element of harmony does in fact fit her.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Like RD, except not as colorful, and more scoot-y?
> ...
> Wait, is that why she rides a scooter?
> 
> Why.



"My talent becomes less relevant after the age of 13!"




greg-the-fox said:


> I WANT APPLEJACK EPISODES



She did get shafted. But they (writers) can't seem to get around lessons involving AJ that deal solely with pride issues.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> "My talent becomes less relevant after the age of 13!"


My guess is that the CMC's talents are in fact a singing group.  The problem with the talent show was that the three chose to do things they weren't good at.
Sweetie Bell should have sang.
Scootaloo should have been the one dancing.
Applebloom should have been the one in charge of the costumes.


ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> She did get shafted. But they (writers) can't  seem to get around lessons involving AJ that deal solely with pride  issues.


It's cause she has the least character flaws.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's cause she has the least character flaws.



I agree with this. If you could call any one of the six the most 'mature' AJ would be it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I agree with this. If you could call any one of the six the most 'mature' AJ would be it.


If I had to guess their age ranges based on maturity, RD & Fluttershy went to flight camp together meaning they are the same age, and Fluttershy once said she's a year older than Pinkie Pie it would go like this-

Pinkie Pie being the youngest, then Fluttershy & Rainbow Dash, Twilight(because she's still celestia's student and is still in studies. I wouldn't call it college though), AJ.
I don't know where Rarity fits, but from how she acts I'd say she's the oldest.


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I saw a interesting discussion going on about the season finale about who is more powerful twilight or shining armor.
> 
> Who do you think is more powerful between the two?  Shining armor has only shown his ability to maintain a forcefield.  If he was that powerful all around he would be more powerful than alicorns even.


Well, he's a guard, and his cutie mark is a shield. Maybe his magic is specialized for defensive spells.

We know Twilight's special talent is magic, so she's probably better at a much wider range of spells.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What is her cutie mark talent even supposed to be?


Vanity, of course.

Sucks for her.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ^Well obviously.
> It's part of the my little pony franchise.  Even if the show deviates from the older generations there's some things that can't be allowed to be changed for continuity.
> 
> It'd be like if for the last star trek movie *they had spock as a borg instead*.



No, more like if they had renamed him "Spork".


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm amazed, my Tumblr has reached 54 followers already. People really like guardponies it seems.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I just spent 3+ hours on the Phoenix Wright / MLP crossover yesterday.

It actually just started with me being burnt out and wanting to stare at something without really paying attention, but like the actual FiM show, it surprised me and turned out to be quality entertainment.

I know someone else mentioned in this thread earlier, but it just caught me off guard that the case would actually be so intricate. Some jokes make me cringe, though, but great fanwork.


Also, I bought two shirts. My first MLP shirts  Expecting them before Friday.


----------



## Ariosto (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> So, I just spent 3+ hours on the Phoenix Wright / MLP crossover yesterday.
> 
> It actually just started with me being burnt out and wanting to stare at something without really paying attention, but like the actual FiM show, it surprised me and turned out to be quality entertainment.
> 
> I know someone else mentioned in this thread earlier, but it just caught me off guard that the case would actually be so intricate. Some jokes make me cringe, though, but great fanwork.



Great! Someone else (aside from SIX and I) is watching this! Well, there are some cringe-worthy jokes to be expected, that's part of the _Phoenix Wright_ series, intentional corniness.


----------



## KigRatel (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know quite a few Bronies on another forum. They're generally nice  people, but they seem to work on the assumption that watching a single  episode will result in instant Bronification. I would like to think  people have stronger willpower than that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> I know quite a few Bronies on another forum. They're generally nice  people, but they seem to work on the assumption that watching a single  episode will result in instant Bronification. I would like to think  people have stronger willpower than that.


The general rule is to watch five episodes to judge if you like it.  Some people take only 1(like me), some people take 5.
If you don't like it after five episodes then at least you gave it a view.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Great! Someone else (aside from SIX and I) is watching this! Well, there are some cringe-worthy jokes to be expected, that's part of the _Phoenix Wright_ series, intentional corniness.



I guessed as much 






Now, I hate PMVs or any other fan music videos of all varieties, but I love this:
[yt]9w6Wa0W2y_o[/yt]


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thought you guys would like this (SFW):
http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/A+rejected+episode.+Creddit_45284d_3691602.jpg


----------



## Vukasin (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Thought you guys would like this (SFW):
> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/A+rejected+episode.+Creddit_45284d_3691602.jpg


What is it? It just takes me to the main page of FunnyJunk.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Thought you guys would like this (SFW):
> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/A+rejected+episode.+Creddit_45284d_3691602.jpg


People, stop linking to funnyjunk.
It doesn't bring you to the image you are trying to share ever, it automatically redirects to the front page every time.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> People, stop linking to funnyjunk.
> It doesn't bring you to the image you are trying to share ever, it automatically redirects to the front page every time.


Fuck, I knew it. I kept clicking the link I posted over and over again and it kept working. Hell, it even works now.


----------



## Vukasin (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Fuck, I knew it. I kept clicking the link I posted over and over again and it kept working. Hell, it even works now.


Good episode idea, A+

Would watch


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Good episode idea, A+
> 
> Would watch


Knowing bronies somebody is already on it.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Fluttershy is also kind of dumb, even though it's an obvious pun on butterfly.



Actually, Fluttershy I believe came from the term Shutter Fly, which is some kind of photography term. The original Fluttershy was a G3 pony who liked photography.




DevistatedDrone said:


> So, I just spent 3+ hours on the Phoenix Wright / MLP crossover yesterday.



I can't believe each one of those is over an hour long. How can you fill 3 hours with phoenix wright?


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I can't believe each one of those is over an hour long. How can you fill 3 hours with phoenix wright?


Watch and see for yourself.

My oh my, why did I actually get chuckles out of this? It's not too funny, in all honesty, but I guess it works better for those afraid of creepy bronies. The collection bit reminded even me of Cannonfodder, safe for the fleshlight.

EDIT: Really, why is it that Twilight's voice is always the most accurate?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> My oh my, why did I actually get chuckles out of this? It's not too funny, in all honesty, but I guess it works better for those afraid of creepy bronies. The collection bit reminded even me of Cannonfodder, safe for the fleshlight.



They forgot to draw their cutie marks.

/pathetic


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> EDIT: Really, why is it that Twilight's voice is always the most accurate?


I think it's because her voice strays the least from an average female's. Tara Strong has a whole plethora of voices and that's actually pretty close to her normal speaking voice.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> The collection bit reminded even me of Cannonfodder, safe for the fleshlight.


You know me well, except I don't buy the crappy toys.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It seems Rainbow Dash won't be in season 3.

In other news, Lauren Faust is returning as director for season 3.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It seems Rainbow Dash won't be in season 3.


...Wait how does he know about rainbow dash?
Can we add him to the list of famous fans of the show, or do we need more evidence to support adding him?


----------



## Flippy (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...Wait how does he know about rainbow dash?
> Can we add him to the list of famous fans of the show, or do we need more evidence to support adding him?



Is there a list somewhere of celebs that like the show? I know Seth Green & Stephen Colbert but that's about it. I'd buy a checkout grocery store gossip magazine for bridle gossip like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Is there a list somewhere of celebs that like the show? I know Seth Green & Stephen Colbert but that's about it. I'd buy a checkout grocery store gossip magazine for bridle gossip like that.


There's mark meer(I'm commander shepard and my little pony is my favorite cartoon on the citadel), notch and gabe newell on top of that.


----------



## KigRatel (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me, or do Bronies have some kind of innate desire to assimilate... well... everyone into their ranks? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> Is it just me, or do Bronies have some kind of innate desire to assimilate... well... everyone into their ranks? :V


Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated.

Joking aside, have you checked out a couple of episodes like I said earlier in the thread?  If you don't like it by five episodes then chances are you're immune.


----------



## KigRatel (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated.
> 
> Joking aside, have you checked out a couple of episodes like I said earlier in the thread?  If you don't like it by five episodes then chances are you're immune.



Well, i've seen one episode. But that was ages ago. If I remember correctly, it was good, but not _that _good. My favourite part about it was the animation.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> Well, i've seen one episode...


The general rule of thumb is five episodes, cause if you pick a random episode there's a chance you could get a episode isn't popular.  If you view five then you get a feel for the show and know whether or not it's something you'd like.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> Well, i've seen one episode. But that was ages ago. If I remember correctly, it was good, but not _that _good. My favourite part about it was the animation.


That was my exact thought, including the bit on the animation.

Then I watched more...


----------



## Vukasin (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Then I watched more...


Yep. Happened to me too. I didn't love it after 1 episode. It took a few for me to get into it.

Same with my roommate.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yep. Happened to me too. I didn't love it after 1 episode. It took a few for me to get into it.
> 
> Same with my roommate.


Yeah, it's a slow burn kind of show. I think it takes a while to chip away at your manliness defenses.
On an unrelated note, this msc32 guy must have been crazy. Banned post in here and locked thread with a rather interesting title in the Off Topic section.


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://wildcritters.ws/data/170cf20a74ff3b65c949cb15ae7c2ac5.swf


----------



## ArielMT (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> http://wildcritters.ws/data/170cf20a74ff3b65c949cb15ae7c2ac5.swf



The best 90 seconds of my life I ever spent.


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> http://wildcritters.ws/data/170cf20a74ff3b65c949cb15ae7c2ac5.swf



Ponies and nostalgia?! Many thanks for finding this!


----------



## Ikrit (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> http://wildcritters.ws/data/170cf20a74ff3b65c949cb15ae7c2ac5.swf



why does that feel so...familiar....


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> why does that feel so...familiar....


Did you never watch _Cardcaptor Sakura_?
If so, why aren't you watching it right now? :V (Really, though, it's a pretty good show).


----------



## Ikrit (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Did you never watch _Cardcaptor Sakura_?
> If so, why aren't you watching it right now? :V (Really, though, it's a pretty good show).



the strange part is that i havn't

but that yellow flying monkey whachamacallit i believe I've seen before


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> the strange part is that i havn't
> 
> but that yellow flying monkey whachamacallit i believe I've seen before


It's Keroberos, and this is its true form is that lion in the back. Where do you think you've seen him? The odd thing is not having seen the protagonist, really, she's like the second most famous magical girl after Usagi Tsukino/Sailor Moon.

On-topic: I'm still amazed at this fandom's admiration for background ponies.


----------



## Bando (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> On-topic: I'm still amazed at this fandom's admiration for background ponies.


It's actually amazing how much fanon is purely devoted to background characters that appear for all of a few seconds. I love it though, since people come up with the most ridiculous and amazinthings just because of one little nuance about a pony. On top of that there's the FiM wiki project of voting on names for the background ponies.

Fun fact: My favorite pony is Lyra. Mostly because of fanon, actually.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*watches the episode with the grouchy donkey*

End of episode: sniff....sniff.... *wipes eyes*

I agree with the donkey though. Pinkie needs to tone it down sometimes. No one can keep up with that kind of energy.


----------



## Vukasin (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I agree with the donkey though. Pinkie needs to tone it down sometimes. No one can keep up with that kind of energy.


*Hits with rolled up news paper*

No

Shhh


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> It's actually amazing how much fanon is purely devoted to background characters that appear for all of a few seconds. I love it though, since people come up with the most ridiculous and amazinthings just because of one little nuance about a pony. On top of that there's the FiM wiki project of voting on names for the background ponies.
> 
> Fun fact: My favorite pony is Lyra. Mostly because of fanon, actually.


I can't even choose a favorite pony, but if I had to choose it'd be the mane6, luna, derpy+doctor whooves+sparkler+dinky, lyra, bonbon, cloudchaser, flour de lis, big macintosh, octavia+vinyl scratch.

That's how hard it is for me to chose a favorite, I can't even narrow the list down to ten.


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't even choose a favorite pony, but if I had to choose it'd be the mane6, luna, derpy+doctor whooves+sparkler+dinky, lyra, bonbon, cloudchaser, flour de lis, big macintosh, octavia+vinyl scratch.
> 
> That's how hard it is for me to chose a favorite, I can't even narrow the list down to ten.


My reaction whenever I read this kind of stuff.

Well, I guess I won't get to understand it unless I become a full-on _MLP_ fan who participates in the fandom beyond liking the show.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> My reaction whenever I read this kind of stuff.
> 
> Well, I guess I won't get to understand it unless I become a full-on _MLP_ fan who participates in the fandom beyond liking the show.


There's nothing wrong with just being a fan of the show.  It's not like there's a requirement.


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's nothing wrong with just being a fan of the show.  It's not like there's a requirement.


No, no, I see nothing wrong with that, either. It's just that I (like I've said many times) still don't see how people notice this stuff and dedicate it so much time. It was easy to understand with Derpy and Dr. Whooves because of their peculiarities, but not so much with ponies like Berry Punch or Octavia, whom I wouldn't remember or notice were it not for all the fan-material devoted to them. 
I legitimately enjoy character reinterpretaions (all of Celestia's are pretty sensible), as well as the ocassional video, and stay late at night listening to one-liners from kyrospawn's channel because I really enjoy the voice-acting in the series. The background ponies, though, I'll never understand. I mean, I have some sort of fixation with Braeburn, but at least he had speaking parts, a great voice and some charm in his attitude. How do you get that from a pony that doesn't last even for a minute?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> No, no, I see nothing wrong with that, either. It's just that I (like I've said many times) still don't see how people notice this stuff and dedicate it so much time. It was easy to understand with Derpy and Dr. Whooves because of their peculiarities, but not so much with ponies like Berry Punch or Octavia, whom I wouldn't remember or notice were it not for all the fan-material devoted to them.
> I legitimately enjoy character reinterpretaions (all of Celestia's are pretty sensible), as well as the ocassional video, and stay late at night listening to one-liners from kyrospawn's channel because I really enjoy the voice-acting in the series. The background ponies, though, I'll never understand. I mean, I have some sort of fixation with Braeburn, but at least he had speaking parts, a great voice and some charm in his attitude. How do you get that from a pony that doesn't last even for a minute?


Cause hasbro may have created the ponies, but gave them a story.  With characters like octavia, berry punch or such it's highly unlikely they're ever have a episode dedicated to them or become regular characters.  The fans on the other hand fans poured their hearts into creating interesting back stories, family, friends, lovers, etc.

*mati from captain planet bursts through door*
Mati, "HEART!"
CF, "thanks Mati, you're not completely useless.  Now go stand in the corner until nostalgia critic needs another joke"


----------



## CrazyLee (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I figured out what caused the ritalin shortage a couple months ago.

They tried giving ALL the ritalin to Pinkie to try to calm her down. IT DIDN'T WORK.


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The fans on the other hand fans poured their hearts into creating interesting back stories, family, friends, lovers, etc.


But that's not fucking canon, and I really don't this fandom >:[

"I love the show, my favorite parts are the things the fans come up with" THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But that's not fucking canon, and I really don't this fandom >:[
> 
> "I love the show, my favorite parts are the things the fans come up with" THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!


Often I think some bronies like what they put into the show rather than what it is. That said, I still don't get many things of the things this show has caused:

1) Its massive popularity, first of all.

2) The amount of effort people put in fan material. I mean, fanon of fanon. Stuff like _Turnabout Storm_ is really well done, keeps everybody in character and uses the options that awake from the crossover, but those are two established canons mixing. Stuff like agreeing on full characterization for a recurring background pony with NO LINES... I appreciate creativity, but that feels like taking it too far. Prefering it to the canon even? That's all right, but how do people get so attached to these background ponies? Not even _K-On_ fans take it this far: they even know the names of every girl in the class because it's official material, and at least those have had a line or moment of focus from what I hear.

3) The way some bronies seem to think the show is the ultimate godsend, so much they try to transform fan events into something that strays from the spirit of its target demographic. My guess is that Ashleigh Bell repeating that line from Apple.MOV is a case of this. If anything, this fandom seems to shatter a segment of gender stereotypes and accentuate them at the same time, or at least that's how it feels at times.


----------



## Vukasin (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> "I love the show, my favorite parts are the things the fans come up with" THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!


Maybe we should phrase it differently then.

"I love the show. My favourite part is how the fans make their own spin offs based on characters seen in the background."


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Maybe we should phrase it differently then.
> 
> "I love the show. My favourite part is how the fans make their own spin offs based on characters seen in the background."


But that only relates to the show insofar as the show gives the fans a picture to work with. A fanfic that depicts Octavia could easily depict any character; the only thing linking that fanfic to Octavia is that the writer specifically linked his character with the one from the show. 

Besides, your favorite part of the show can't be something not in the show. That's an oxymoron or something. That's like if someone played League of Legends as his main game and then said, "My favorite part of League of Legends is the cosplay" that just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Vukasin (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> A fanfic that depicts Octavia could easily depict any character; the only thing linking that fanfic to Octavia is that the writer specifically linked his character with the one from the show.


The inspiration for the fanfic comes from seeing Octavia in the background. Her Personality is based on how she looks, what she is doing, and who she is with. Those things will also be referenced in the story, so it can't really depict any character.



Conker said:


> Besides, your favorite part of the show can't be something not in the show.


Well, the background characters are in the show. The fans just put a creative spin on them.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But that's not fucking canon, and I really don't this fandom >:[
> 
> "I love the show, my favorite parts are the things the fans come up with" THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!


So?  Just cause something is fanbased doesn't mean people can't like it.
I like both the show and the fandom, I don't like one over the other though.  _It's not a competition_ of "only true fans are <x>".  There's no bar saying, "you have to like the show _this_ much to be a fan" either.  There's people who ONLY like the show, there's people who ONLY like the fandom and there's people who like both.  Whatever floats their boat in my opinion, it's not like a magical sniper fairy will appear and tell them to stop having fun and deliver their monthly dose of iron directly to their cranium if they say no.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> there's people who ONLY like the fandom


Just... why?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Just... why?


Easy, this is normal non-furry fandom behavior outside the furry fandom.  I'll give a example of what I mean by this there's the G-man fandom which is a offshoot of the half-life franchise's fandom and _some_ of it's members don't like the game.

Tl:dr; stop thinking of the brony fandom like you think of the furry fandom, it's own group so think of it as a different fandom.


In my opinion it's more illogical to think "I'm in <x> fandom therefore <y> fandom is the exact same".


----------



## Ariosto (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Just... why?


They're almost diametrically oposed. One is a show for little girls that can be appreciated by all ages, but limits itself mainly to appeal its target audience, the other one's vast and has a heavy dose of meta and internet humor, not to mention much more material and characters.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought of a good reason to like the fanbased material.  If the show  all of a sudden was cancelled then characters like octavia and others  won't see a decrease in popularity since they are already background  characters and the stories about them are completely fanbased.


Actually this does bring up another topic, if you were on staff and the  show was ending ending as in the last episode ever what would you write  for the finale?

Me personally I would write a two part episode with  everyone achieving their dreams.  Rarity becomes a big name fashion  designer, rainbow becoming a wonderbolt, twilight finishing her studies,  and half the mane6 moving to other towns.  The second episode would be  years later with everyone moving back to ponyville after achieving their dreams and holding a funeral  for granny smith.  I would give it the lesson of how friendship is NOT  dictated by distance and how just cause two people are separated by distance  doesn't mean they're not friends and friendship being forever.  It would end with a cliff hanger of the CMC, Spike, Dinky, and pipsqueek being grown up and starting their adventures.  It would be a touching episode ending with a new potential show at a later date and it wouldn't just be a rehash of the current show.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Ariosto (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually this does bring up another topic, if you were on staff and the show was ending ending as in the last episode ever what would you write for the finale?


Not the second season's finale, that's for sure.

The "separation" motif has been played many a times, so no to that. Same for the "crisis" scenario. I think I'd write one where all the mane six get personal and we get to see why they've actually stayed as a group through all those things. I'd try to make the dialogue as subtle as possible and the thing would happen in a single, underlit room. Kinda like a stay-over, but only with chatting and an ocassional intermission for things like eating. It'd be at Twilight's home, and there'd be references to past events, but without their respective clips. The girls would talk and hint what they see in each other, giving people the warm fuzzies over the course of the episode.


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually this does bring up another topic, if you were on staff and the show was ending ending as in the last episode ever what would you write for the finale?


Another season.

In reality, I'd probably write something like each character going their own way. Twilight goes back to study with Celestia, Rarity moves to Manehattan to open a store, Dash goes to Cloudsdale to be a Wonderbolt, Fluttershy Pinkie and AJ stay and do their thing. Probably would throw something "feelgood" in at the end like them all agreeing to meet back at the library each year.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Not the second season's finale, that's for sure.
> 
> The "separation" motif has been played many a times, so no to that. Same for the "crisis" scenario.


Personally the thing I would want most is a cliff hanger that would leave a chance to make another show at a later date.  It doesn't have to be a separation motif or such, just hasbro giving a nod going, "yeah we're totally going to continue the francshise" sort of thing.

Also look at this cosplay of twilight sparkle from the time travel episode:
http://img.ponibooru.org/_images/64dca047e034c3d419475b46d31d8b7d/188052 - tagme.jpg


----------



## Vukasin (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My season finale would be so long that it would take a whole season to get through.


----------



## Heimdal (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> In reality, I'd probably write something like each character going their own way. Twilight goes back to study with Celestia, Rarity moves to Manehattan to open a store, Dash goes to Cloudsdale to be a Wonderbolt, Fluttershy Pinkie and AJ stay and do their thing. Probably would throw something "feelgood" in at the end like them all agreeing to meet back at the library each year.



I could almost see that, only to have them realize they were well enough off as they were and head back to Ponyville in the end. I mean, I can't see them going to each other: "We're more powerful together than we ever are apart, as the show has taught us every week. I'm talking world-saving power too. ....Well, Goodbye!"

Naw. Show end would be an epic finale, with a whole "and their adventures in friendship continue afterwards" feel to it. They wouldn't put a definitive end to a fantasy story about magical ponies, especially not when the fandom thrives on expanding upon the stories of their lives as it does.

On another note, my Fallout: Las Pegasus comic finished it's prologue and chapter 1 has begun.
No wait, there's a good ending for the series... the pony apocalypse.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I could almost see that, only to have them realize they were well enough off as they were and head back to Ponyville in the end. I mean, I can't see them going to each other: "We're more powerful together than we ever are apart, as the show has taught us every week. I'm talking world-saving power too. ....Well, Goodbye!"
> 
> Naw. Show end would be an epic finale, with a whole "and their adventures in friendship continue afterwards" feel to it. They wouldn't put a definitive end to a fantasy story about magical ponies, especially not when the fandom thrives on expanding upon the stories of their lives as it does.


A good possible ending I think would be if like rainbow dash gets rejected from the wonderbolts, rarity doesn't make it as a big name designer and the others don't achieve their dreams, BUT they find out that just cause you don't achieve your dreams in life doesn't make you a failure.  It could be a really tear jerking end and possibly make watchers begin to tear up that ends with a high note of "nopony who has friends is a failure".

It would strike a chord with viewers that failed their life dreams, but at the same time reassure them they aren't failures.


----------



## Ariosto (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> A good possible ending I think would be if like rainbow dash gets rejected from the wonderbolts, rarity doesn't make it as a big name designer and the others don't achieve their dreams, BUT they find out that just cause you don't achieve your dreams in life doesn't make you a failure.  It could be a really tear jerking end and possibly make watchers begin to tear up that ends with a high note of "nopony who has friends is a failure".
> 
> It would strike a chord with viewers that failed their life dreams, but at the same time reassure them they aren't failures.


That's actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> That's actually a pretty good idea.


It could potentially make people cry several times.
When each of their favorite ponies fails at their dreams, when they each realize how important their friends are and how just cause someone fails their dreams doesn't mean they're a failure.
Another possible tear jerking moment they could put in could be a cliffhanger at the end of the final episode with a flashforward to a couple years in the future with them showing that all of them have found happiness with what they have and with their friends.  It could leave open enough of a ending for possible future shows, while at the same time giving some closure.  That part could be tear jerking, not in a sad way, but that everyone found happiness in the end regardless.
Something else they could put in is if granny smith died and they held a funeral, even though it's a kid's show they can do what sesame street did when one of the actors die years ago.

It would probably be soo long that it would have to be three episodes.


----------



## Heimdal (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

An abandon your dreams episode? My Little Pony: Hard Liquor Is Magic.

Who are they writing this for?
They already did that anyways, in the season 1 finale, and it wasn't about their dreams failing so much as it was about having ridiculous expectations for a party they never thought they'd get to go to.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It could potentially make people cry several times.
> When each of their favorite ponies fails at their dreams, when they each realize how important their friends are and how just cause someone fails their dreams doesn't mean they're a failure.
> Another possible tear jerking moment they could put in could be a cliffhanger at the end of the final episode with a flashforward to a couple years in the future with them showing that all of them have found happiness with what they have and with their friends.  It could leave open enough of a ending for possible future shows, while at the same time giving some closure.  That part could be tear jerking, not in a sad way, but that everyone found happiness in the end regardless.
> Something else they could put in is if granny smith died and they held a funeral, even though it's a kid's show they can do what sesame street did when one of the actors die years ago.
> ...



Sadness overload
That is just too serious for the show, but it would make a good fanfic


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> They're almost diametrically oposed. One is a show for little girls that can be appreciated by all ages, but limits itself mainly to appeal its target audience, the other one's vast and has a heavy dose of meta and internet humor, not to mention much more material and characters.



I can honestly say, and I'm sure this applies to a great deal of bronies, that without the fandom the show would just be something I'd like to watch and then forget about.
Sure, it's a good show, but so was The Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, Courage, etc. If the show was all we had, I'd have no reason to think about it when I'm not watching it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Sadness overload
> That is just too serious for the show, but it would make a good fanfic


I got my own fanfic to worry about, I just need someone to crack me with a bat and tell me to get started with it.

I'll write a synopsis if you want, but I gotta hurry up and catch the bus.


----------



## Ariosto (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I can honestly say, and I'm sure this applies to a great deal of bronies, that without the fandom the show would just be something I'd like to watch and then forget about.
> Sure, it's a good show, but so was The Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, Courage, etc. If the show was all we had, I'd have no reason to think about it when I'm not watching it.


_MLP: FiM_: Join for the show, stay for the fandom.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> _MLP: FiM_: Join for the show, stay for the fandom.


Not only that, but the style is damn fun to draw.


----------



## Vukasin (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> _MLP: FiM_: Join for the show, stay for the fandom.


Basically


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> _MLP: FiM_: Join for the show, stay for the fandom.


You know this is probably the first time I've ever said this, for once a fandom has actually not ruined what they're fans of and is worth staying around for to see what they create.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Saw Season 2 Episode 19

BEST.
EPISODE.
EVER.

Man does this series need more flutterbitch. Or at least more assertive fluttershy. Or at least fluttershy using her stare power.

Also, the twilight time travel episode was interesting... They never did explain why the guards and Celestia ignored her in the library, but I assume that since Twilight is Celestia's student and probably a regular at the library they recognized her.
And Solid Snake Twilight was a great look.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, the twilight time travel episode was interesting... They never did explain why the guards and Celestia ignored her in the library, but I assume that since Twilight is Celestia's student and probably a regular at the library they recognized her.
> And Solid Snake Twilight was a great look.



Twilight knows the Princess, she gets to do whatever the buck she wants


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Saw Season 2 Episode 19
> 
> BEST.
> EPISODE.
> ...


Given how much of a bookworm twilight is seeing her in a library isn't out of the norm.


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> And Solid Snake Twilight was a great look.


It was Twilight Pliskon not Snake Twilight!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It was Twilight Pliskon not Snake Twilight!


I bet someone has made a fanfic titled, "Twilight Sparkle in: Escape from Equestria".


----------



## CrazyLee (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It was Twilight Pliskon not Snake Twilight!


Objection!

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0zn8jr6cd1royvdio1_500.png


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Objection!
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0zn8jr6cd1royvdio1_500.png


Text is too small to read.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Text is too small to read.


Tl:dr; Pliskon didn't have a bandana or a face scar.


----------



## Cain (May 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So this is what I found while making my daily rounds on mlpforums:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-jCfo0RRvzAI/T7bjDf9a5qI/AAAAAAAAqLU/9lV3OTe8evU/s1600/Capture.PNG
GODDAMN IT TARA, STOP SPOILING THE SHOW.
:V


----------



## Vukasin (May 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; Pliskon didn't have a bandana or a face scar.


The eye patch is also on the wrong side.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> So this is what I found while making my daily rounds on mlpforums:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-jCfo0RRvzAI/T7bjDf9a5qI/AAAAAAAAqLU/9lV3OTe8evU/s1600/Capture.PNG
> GODDAMN IT TARA, STOP SPOILING THE SHOW.
> :V



Maybe it will include Dr Adorable?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Maybe it will include Dr Adorable?


I'm surprised people still remember Doctor Horrible and that they're still making references to it.


----------



## Conker (May 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; Pliskon didn't have a bandana or a face scar.


/Shrug. Snake's a faggot compared to Pliskon, so I'm pretty sure I'm in the right :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is awesome.

http://wylfden.deviantart.com/art/Pony-in-the-shell-303368191


----------



## Vukasin (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> http://wylfden.deviantart.com/art/Pony-in-the-shell-303368191


Whoa

That's like

Really cool

Wow


----------



## Bando (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised people still remember Doctor Horrible and that they're still making references to it.


Doctor Horrible is amazing! How could people forget about it?

In other news, just got back from a brony meetup. Holy crap that was fun. I need to go to more of these.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> http://wylfden.deviantart.com/art/Pony-in-the-shell-303368191


*head explodes*
*flatline*
Holy effin shit, that was awesome.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> http://wylfden.deviantart.com/art/Pony-in-the-shell-303368191


I can only imagine the time spent on that. Each panel is a full piece in and of itself.


----------



## Cain (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> http://wylfden.deviantart.com/art/Pony-in-the-shell-303368191


Wow, that's awesome.

Albeit slightly creepy D:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I can only imagine the time spent on that. Each panel is a full piece in and of itself.


The artist sure knows how to make a entrance to DA.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Text is too small to read.


Sorry, was the only version I could find.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Maybe it will include Dr Adorable?


Hnnngggggg... best blog ever!!! O_O;;;;

It's funny, I was just typing in facebook's url in another window and I typed in as www.facehoof.com.


----------



## ArielMT (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Wow, that's awesome.
> 
> Albeit slightly creepy D:



The movie "Ghost in the Shell" opens like that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Speaking of awesome stuff on DA...
http://futzi01.deviantart.com/art/Canterlot-Defender-303305344?q=boost%3Apopular%20meta%3Aall%20max_age%3A72h&qo=36


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> The movie "Ghost in the Shell" opens like that.


One of my favorite movies, not to mention series.

I'm really excited to see what else this guy will make, that was absolutely amazing.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> One of my favorite movies, not to mention series.
> 
> I'm really excited to see what else this guy will make, that was absolutely amazing.


If that was his FIRST drawing then without a doubt he is destined to be amazing.


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If that was his FIRST drawing then without a doubt he is destined to be amazing.


Well it was his first for that account. Wouldn't be surprised if he had years of practice in other art.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> Well it was his first for that account. Wouldn't be surprised if he had years of practice in other art.


Well obviously.
He's probably in real life a graphic designer.


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well obviously.
> He's probably in real life a graphic designer.


Or something along those lines. I'm guessing he's drawn ponies before too, since the anatomy's spot-on.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> Or something along those lines. I'm guessing he's drawn ponies before too, since the anatomy's spot-on.


I can honestly say I feel jealous.


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can honestly say I feel jealous.


It's pretty damn hard not to be. Having a talent like this is amazing.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, I'll admit I laughed a little at this-
http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-brony-the-test.jpg


----------



## Cain (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is writing fanfiction such an ordeal? D:

I'm a quarter through my prologue and it seems so. Even though I'm enjoying it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Is writing fanfiction such an ordeal? D:
> 
> I'm a quarter through my prologue and it seems so. Even though I'm enjoying it.


What's it going to be about?


----------



## Abundance (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, I'll admit I laughed a little at this-
> http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-brony-the-test.jpg



I don't get it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Abundance said:


> I don't get it.


Chicken=Scootaloo
2 dictionaries=Sweetie Bell and Applebloom
a tree=fluttershy
marshmellow=rarity


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Is writing fanfiction such an ordeal? D:
> 
> I'm a quarter through my prologue and it seems so. Even though I'm enjoying it.



Writing is an unnatural act. I don't have the discipline to accomplish the stories I want to write.

So, yes.


----------



## Abundance (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Chicken=Scootaloo
> 2 dictionaries=Sweetie Bell and Applebloom
> a tree=fluttershy
> marshmellow=rarity



But they're ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Abundance said:


> But they're ponies.


I know, it's memes about the characters.
Calling scootaloo a chicken is from when they went into the everfree forest looking for a chicken.
Scootaloo called sweetie bell and applebloom dictionaries cause they were saying words she didn't understand.
The fluttershy tree thing is cause she said she'd like to be a tree when they were talking about bloomberg.
Calling Rarity a marshmellow is cause she looks like one.


----------



## Vukasin (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Is writing fanfiction such an ordeal? D:


I've never tried, but I would assume that it's lots of work.


----------



## Abundance (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know, it's memes about the characters.
> Calling scootaloo a chicken is from when they went into the everfree forest looking for a chicken.
> Scootaloo called sweetie bell and applebloom dictionaries cause they were saying words she didn't understand.
> The fluttershy tree thing is cause she said she'd like to be a tree when they were talking about bloomberg.
> Calling Rarity a marshmellow is cause she looks like one.



I'll never understand memetics.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How is that Lauren has so many fans, but other staff members like Sibsy don't have as many?


----------



## Vukasin (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How is that Lauren has so many fans, but other staff members like Sibsy don't have as many?


Because we knew of Lauren from all the other shows we liked. She kinda had a large fanbase before MLP.

The other members we only know from MLP (for the most part anyway).


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[YT]uY0lPWmKyXY[/YT]
This is a good watch if you are bored, it's a bronies react to the season 2 finale.  Some of the parts are pretty funny imo.
Yaplap's reactions is pretty funny.


----------



## Conker (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> [YT]uY0lPWmKyXY[/YT]
> This is a good watch if you are bored, it's a bronies react to the season 2 finale.  Some of the parts are pretty funny imo.
> Yaplap's reactions is pretty funny.


Have we as a fandom sunk so low as to record reaction videos of a season finale, as if this show were 2girls1cup or 1guy1jar?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Have we as a fandom sunk so low as to record reaction videos of a season finale, as if this show were 2girls1cup or 1guy1jar?


It's a good time killer if you are bored.


----------



## Vukasin (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Have we as a fandom sunk so low as to record reaction videos of a season finale, as if this show were 2girls1cup or 1guy1jar?


It's part of a "Bronies React" series of videos.

It's not as if this guy decided to make a reaction video just for the season finale, and to be fair it's hard to come up with things to react to after making videos for "Bronies react to teens react" and "Bronies react to derpy".


----------



## Abundance (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's a good time killer if you are bored.



Anything is a better time killer than that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It's part of a "Bronies React" series of videos.
> 
> It's not as if this guy decided to make a reaction video just for the season finale, and to be fair it's hard to come up with things to react to after making videos for "Bronies react to teens react" and "Bronies react to derpy".


I take it you watch these when they come out as well?


----------



## Vukasin (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I take it you watch these when they come out as well?


Yep! d.notive linked me to the first one that he was in and I thought it was hilarious

This one and the derpy one haven't been as good though, but they've been alright.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I feel particularly ridiculous every time I start writing fanfiction, mostly cause it's a true indication that I'm in the so ronry zone.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I feel particularly ridiculous every time I start writing fanfiction, mostly cause it's a true indication that I'm in the so ronry zone.


Do you want me to start singing "smile smile smile" for you?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Do you want me to start singing "smile smile smile" for you?



NO. YOU ARE NOT PINKIE PIE.

Plus I listen to that song when I'm stressed at work, it's quite soothing actually.


----------



## Cain (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What's it going to be about?


Uh... It's kind of complicated. But according to the tags on fimfiction, it will contain: Sad, Romance, Adventure & Dark. So, yeah.
Also it's basically a AppleDash fic, but not as you'd expect.


CannonFodder said:


> [YT]uY0lPWmKyXY[/YT]
> This is a good watch if you are bored, it's a bronies react to the season 2 finale.  Some of the parts are pretty funny imo.
> Yaplap's reactions is pretty funny.


I squee'd when I saw that in my YT sub box. I love these videos, so funny.
And yeah Yaplap/Solrac's reactions are funny as hell. His 'FU*KING' songs where he basically just shouts the lyrics of MLP songs are hilarious.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Uh... It's kind of complicated. But according to the tags on fimfiction, it will contain: Sad, Romance, Adventure & Dark. So, yeah.
> Also it's basically a AppleDash fic, but not as you'd expect.


Appledash is one of my favorite shipping pairs.


Cain said:


> And yeah Yaplap/Solrac's reactions are funny as  hell. His 'FU*KING' songs where he basically just shouts the lyrics of  MLP songs are hilarious.


By the power of CAPS lock I have the power!
Caps lock! Caps lock! Caps lock ho!
*I REALLY LIKE HIS MANE!*

I actually blew out my speakers once listening to him.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Appledash is one of my favorite shipping pairs.


FluttershyxAnypony

Especially me. :V



Cain said:


> I squee'd when I saw that in my YT sub box. I love these videos, so funny.
> And yeah Yaplap/Solrac's reactions are funny as hell. His 'FU*KING' songs where he basically just shouts the lyrics of MLP songs are hilarious.



ANOTHER PERSON LIKES THOSE VIDEOS. It is now acceptable for me to agree.


----------



## Cain (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

These two are by far my most favorite:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4Rr3gb_l4Q&feature=g-user-u
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2oJPMdiAZc&feature=relmfu
And the cupcakes one.


----------



## Ikrit (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

this show has a colt following it


----------



## Cain (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also, uh, if anyone wants to take a peek at my unfinished prologue, you're welcome to it.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yOLnCr-dwOWiTr7zj4z-el5ayDwJSsfrBc4N33dyHcs/edit
Let me just say that even though it kind of starts off like a typical AppleDash shipfic, it'll change drastically once I get to the first chapter. Well, I haven't read any other AppleDash fics on fimfiction that follow my story, so I'm assuming it's new-ish.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Also, uh, if anyone wants to take a peek at my unfinished prologue, you're welcome to it.
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yOLnCr-dwOWiTr7zj4z-el5ayDwJSsfrBc4N33dyHcs/edit
> Let me just say that even though it kind of starts off like a typical AppleDash shipfic, it'll change drastically once I get to the first chapter. Well, I haven't read any other AppleDash fics on fimfiction that follow my story, so I'm assuming it's new-ish.


I'll give it a read later on, I got lecture in a minute.


Ikrit said:


> this show has a colt following it


We've already ran horse puns into the ground with overusing them.


----------



## Vukasin (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We've already ran horse puns into the ground with overusing them.


And yet some of them are still funny.


----------



## Ikrit (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We've already ran horse puns into the ground with overusing them.



man, shut the buck up


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Seems we're all waiting patiently for new episodes, just stallion for time.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think 95% of bronies would want to see these in season 3-
http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...endship-is-magic-brony-season-predictions.jpg


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I only agree to more Luna.


----------



## Vukasin (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think 95% of bronies would want to see these in season 3-
> http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...endship-is-magic-brony-season-predictions.jpg


SHOO BE DOO, SHOO SHOO BE DOO~

No sea ponies please


----------



## BRN (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I was at work...

++


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> So I was at work...
> 
> ++


You should have gone and taken them their orders in person and when receiving it said, "brohoof?" and held out your fist.

They would not be expecting that.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You should have gone and taken them their orders in person and when receiving it said, "brohoof?" and held out your fist.
> 
> They would not be expecting that.



They'd expect it even less if he robbed them afterward. With friendship that is.


----------



## BRN (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You should have gone and taken them their orders in person and when receiving it said, "brohoof?" and held out your fist.
> 
> They would not be expecting that.




I was planning to do just that, but I got called to do a delivery and arrived just in time to see the guy pick it up. It was some late teen/young adult and his girlfriend, maybe 17-19. With the amount that they ordered, they were totally having a party. :c


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> SHOO BE DOO, SHOO SHOO BE DOO~
> 
> No sea ponies please


I was thinking more along the lines of-
http://modern-warmare.deviantart.com/art/sick-of-swimmin-295411388?q=favby:kokorokun/3819907&qo=8
Actually that would be pretty badass.


----------



## Vukasin (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of-
> http://modern-warmare.deviantart.com/art/sick-of-swimmin-295411388?q=favby%3Akokorokun%2F3819907&qo=8
> Actually that would be pretty badass.


So sea ponies with legs?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So sea ponies with legs?


Bionic legs!


----------



## CrazyLee (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> So I was at work...
> 
> ++


Thanks for your work computer's ip addresses


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> I was planning to do just that, but I got called to do a delivery and arrived just in time to see the guy pick it up. It was some late teen/young adult and his girlfriend, maybe 17-19. With the amount that they ordered, they were totally having a party. :c


Aww, that sucks.  You could have just said while walking by saying who your favorite pony is, or just some shoutout to let them know.


----------



## Cain (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> So I was at work...
> 
> ++


That is beyond all awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody else listen to DongleKumquat though?


----------



## Cain (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nope.

So, I decided to get some dessert, and watch MLP.

Absent mindedly, I took some delightful sweet _things _with delectable icing, and sat down at my desk to watch ponies.

The realization dawned on me.

I took _

Cupcakes.



_
I'm not going to sleep tonight, am I.
*goes into fetal position*

edit: 
Holy shit i just took a bite.
THEY'RE FUCKING RAINBOW ON THE INSIDE.

*RUNS AWAY SCREAMING*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me or are the villains becoming more and more organized in how they want to take over?  Nightmare moon didn't really have a plan other than trying to stop the mane6 from getting to the elements of harmony.  Discord steamrolled the mane6 and only lost cause he was overly cocky.  Queen Chrysalis was outright ready for the mane6 to try and use the elements of harmony and only lost cause after draining Shining Armor didn't think he could use the forcefield again.  Quite frankly even I didn't ever think of the possibility that Alicorns could ubercharge other ponies before that scene.


----------



## KigRatel (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was just wondering. These MLP Ponies, are they biologically the same as real-life ponies (disregarding the wings, horns and multicoloured hair/fur)?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> I was just wondering. These MLP Ponies, are they biologically the same as real-life ponies (disregarding the wings, horns and multicoloured hair/fur)?


Personally I don't think so.  They don't even look like ponies.
In all likilihood they're their own species.


----------



## KigRatel (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally I don't think so.  They don't even look like ponies.
> In all likilihood they're their own species.



So, this image is inaccurate?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> So, this image is inaccurate?


....Wait... eww.  Tag your stuff as nsfw when need be.

Also on the subject my guesses on how their anatomy works yes I do think that image is inaccurate.  I have a decent idea of how their world works.  My best guesses on how their world works summarized would be as follows-
Intelligence came about early on which is why all the animals seem to be smarter than their real life counterpart.
Alicorns aren't demi-gods, but rather being a alicorn ubercharges their talent.  I still have no clue on how Celestia raises the sun.  Magic nerfs mass production cause why make a factory to make products when you can just magic it?  We've seen a television in the show, but chances are without mass production such things are probably few and far between and far more expensive.
Their government pays for weather control and other tasks.  If weather was privatized that would not end well for countless ponies.

As for cutie marks they probably started out way back.  My guess is that originally they were a means of identification and where they stood societally in a herd, such as "this pony is the leader" or "this pony is a mare" or such.  As the millenia passed they became more and more intricate and complex.  Cutie marks aren't actually a ponies' destiny, but a vague symbolism of what their call in life is.

As for why season 2 finale has been the only large scale invasion when equestria doesn't have a military other than the royal guards, I'd say it's cause of how cadence was able to help shining armor in the finale.  If a alicorn can boost a unicorn's powers then Celestia should have just powered up Twilight's raw powers to deliver a over-powered attack against Queen Chrysalis.
I can imagine past wars have gone something like this-
Dragon army, "what is a pony princess and a bunch of ponies going to do?"
Celestia, "this"
*Grabs unicorn with speciality in ice magic*
*unicorn proceeds to freeze entire dragon army permanently in ice*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> So, this image is inaccurate?



Pony's  have bathrooms, your image is invalid.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Pony's  have bathrooms, your image is invalid.


Pinkie Pie and Applejack didn't wash their hooves though. urgh


----------



## Vukasin (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Pinkie Pie and Applejack didn't wash their hooves though. urgh


Outhouses don't have sinks.

They walk around on their hooves all day anyway. It's not like they'd stay clean for very long.


----------



## Cain (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Outhouses don't have sinks.
> 
> They walk around on their hooves all day anyway. It's not like they'd stay clean for very long.


Socks.


----------



## KigRatel (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ....Wait... eww.  Tag your stuff as nsfw when need be.



Oh, sorry about that. I thought that only applied to images of a sexual nature. But let's not go into that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Socks.


That awkward moment when you realize that ponyville is the only city where the majority of the ponies don't wear clothes.


----------



## Vukasin (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Socks.


I'm not sure that Applejack would like wearing socks


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

277 pages about ponies....Wow....Just wow....


----------



## Ikrit (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

hmmm...that was the most disturbing cupcakes video I've seen yet

yall people scare me


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> hmmm...that was the most disturbing cupcakes video I've seen yet
> 
> yall people scare me


Who wants to help me make cupcakes?


Ahzek M'kar said:


> 277 pages about ponies....Wow....Just wow....


Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated into the herd.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Pinkie Pie and Applejack didn't wash their hooves though. urgh



Well, they're ponies, and they're female, so it's not like they had to touch anything (ponies don't need toilet paper).


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Roose Hurro said:


> Well, they're ponies, and they're female, so it's not like they had to touch anything (ponies don't need toilet paper).


Can we please change the subject away from how they use toilets?


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated into the herd.




Nooppeee. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ahzek M'kar said:


> Nooppeee. Hasn't happened yet.


Have you tried watching a couple episodes?
The season 2 finale was really good no matter.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Have you tried watching a couple episodes?
> The season 2 finale was really good no matter.



I've watched all the episodes, and I'm still not a brony.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ahzek M'kar said:


> I've watched *all* the episodes, and I'm still not a brony.


*ALL* 52 episodes?!
*pants on fire level lie detected*


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *ALL* 52 episodes?!
> *pants on fire level lie detected*


 
Discord appeared in the start of the second season and Queen Chrysalis is in the finale of the said season. Celestia gets her ass kicked and Fluttershy has tail extension. Would you like me to go on?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ahzek M'kar said:


> Discord appeared in the start of the second season and Queen Chrysalis is in the finale of the said season. Celestia gets her ass kicked and Fluttershy has tail extension. Would you like me to go on?


Damn, did someone make you watch it with them?


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Damn, did someone make you watch it with them?



If boredom could be called a person, then yes.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You watched it but you didn't like it.

Impressive. You may be the first. Ever.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> You watched it but you didn't like it.
> 
> Impressive. You may be the first. Ever.



Same goes for Twilight.

Though Wyldfyre insisted that it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be.

I nearly fell asleep.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ahzek M'kar said:


> If boredom could be called a person, then yes.


At least you gave it a watch.The vast majority of people who say they hate the show have never seen it and don't even know anything about it and are disliking it on the premise that it's a cartoon.
Which is even more ironic when it's coming from furries :\
And double the irony points for whenever the person has nothing but fanart in their gallery or favorites of cartoons.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At least you gave it a watch.The vast majority of people who say they hate the show have never seen it and don't even know anything about it and are disliking it on the premise that it's a cartoon.
> Which is even more ironic when it's coming from furries :\
> And double the irony points for whenever the person has nothing but fanart in their gallery or favorites of cartoons.



It had good character designs and the art is quite high quality so it wasn't a complete waste of time.


----------



## Conker (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ahzek M'kar said:


> Same goes for Twilight.
> 
> Though Wyldfyre insisted that it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be.
> 
> I nearly fell asleep.


People say that about Twilight? That's just silly.


Anyways, I went and bought "Lesson Zero" off of iTunes. Surprised at how big the files are, but onto my iPod it goes! Now I have more portable Ponies besides that playlist of songs.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> People say that about Twilight? That's just silly.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I went and bought "Lesson Zero" off of iTunes. Surprised at how big the files are, but onto my iPod it goes! Now I have more portable Ponies besides that playlist of songs.


It's cause the iTunes episodes are in HD.


----------



## Conker (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's cause the iTunes episodes are in HD.


I figured. I think I'm going to pick up "Party of One" as well, and call that good. Those are probably my two favorite episodes from their respective seasons.


----------



## Vukasin (May 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I figured. I think I'm going to pick up "Party of One" as well, and call that good.


Yes

Good


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still having trouble getting over how well crafted the song "This Day Aria" is. It's ridiculous.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I'm still having trouble getting over how well crafted the song "This Day Aria" is. It's ridiculous.


I know right?
Nowadays if someone just wants to know why I like it I just pop my speakers on and let them give a listen real quick.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No MLP on Australian iTunes.


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I'm still having trouble getting over how well crafted the song "This Day Aria" is. It's ridiculous.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4Rr3gb_l4Q
Best cover ever.
But yeah This Day Aria is one of my favorite MLP songs.


Serpion5 said:


> No MLP on Australian iTunes.


D:
TRAVESTY!


----------



## Ariosto (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Am I the only person who didn't like _This day Aria_? Actually, I didn't really enjoy any song from those episodes.


----------



## Sonlir (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

posting to say I love the show in everyway a grown man can love a show for little girls.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> Am I the only person who didn't like _This day Aria_?



That's too bad.


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone here listen to FlutterRex?
Pretty damned dark music...but...I like it.

If I ever finish the fanfic I have on my plate right now, I'd want to write one inspired by this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laoodkSyskU


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Anyone here listen to FlutterRex?
> Pretty damned dark music...but...I like it.
> 
> If I ever finish the fanfic I have on my plate right now, I'd want to write one inspired by this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laoodkSyskU



Haven't heard of them before. Now, it's fucken saved.

Also, don't anger Pinkie's pet Gaben.

http://i.imgur.com/dBTkQ.jpg


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I used to be, 'afraid', to put it bluntly, of reading the darker fanfics, such as cupcakes.
I guess I didn't want MLP to be ruined for me.
But, it seems I've opened a whole new chapter, the darker and gorier fanfics are quite _refreshing. _They're interesting, and as I said, I'd really look forward to writing some in the future.

And I'm about to read Rainbow Factory, heard that was pretty decent.


----------



## Tybis (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I used to be, 'afraid', to put it bluntly, of reading the darker fanfics, such as cupcakes.
> I guess I didn't want MLP to be ruined for me.
> But, it seems I've opened a whole new chapter, the darker and gorier fanfics are quite _refreshing. _They're interesting, and as I said, I'd really look forward to writing some in the future.


Yes, feel the darkness flow through you!
*creeps away*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Haven't heard of them before. Now, it's fucken saved.
> 
> Also, don't anger Pinkie's pet Gaben.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dBTkQ.jpg


I bet someone is going to make a meme out of that.


Someone animated "Real Magic" by livingtombstone-
[YT]FcVxtyaATq8[/YT]


----------



## Vukasin (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I bet someone is going to make a meme out of that.
> 
> 
> Someone animated "Real Magic" by livingtombstone-
> [YT]FcVxtyaATq8[/YT]


That's actually pretty good.

Doesn't look like Tomb has seen it yet. I'll send him the link on skype.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That's actually pretty good.
> 
> Doesn't look like Tomb has seen it yet. I'll send him the link on skype.


Speaking of animations "Doctor whooves and the assistant" released a trailer for episode 2 and is about half way done.


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That's actually pretty good.
> 
> Doesn't look like Tomb has seen it yet. I'll send him the link on skype.



You have tombstone on skype? o_o


----------



## Vukasin (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> You have tombstone on skype? o_o


Sure do!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Sure do!


No way!
How did you befriend him?


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> No way!
> How did you befriend him?


I'm guessing Balloon Party.

I mean, I have some of the mods from Reddit's r/mylittlepony on my Skype, along with some Balloon Party people like Thatsonofamitch.




Commiecomrade said:


> I'm still having trouble getting over how well crafted the song "This Day Aria" is. It's ridiculous.


Fun thing about that song, Daniel Ingram actually put a musical joke/spoiler in it. The chord progression in it is named a "False Cadence".


----------



## Vukasin (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> No way!
> How did you befriend him?


Back when I started making pony related music I became friends with Glaze (WoodenToaster on youtube) and he invited me to a "Brony Musicians" group chat on skype. That group had Tombstone, Alex S., Mic the Microphone, Interrobang Pie, and a bunch of others. So I befriended the musicians through that group chat and setting up collabs and stuff like that.

EDIT: 


Bando said:


> I'm guessing Balloon Party


No, this is way before Balloon Party. It was early last year.

I've met a ton of new musicians through BP though!



Bando said:


> Fun thing about that song, Daniel Ingram actually put a musical joke/spoiler in it. The chord progression in it is named a "False Cadence".


I think that was B.B.B.F.F. actually


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Back when I started making pony related music I became friends with Glaze (WoodenToaster on youtube) and he invited me to a "Brony Musicians" group chat on skype. That group had Tombstone, Alex S., Mic the Microphone, Interrobang Pie, and a bunch of others. So I befriended the musicians through that group chat and setting up collabs and stuff like that.


Oh, you were a part of that original group! Awesome. Most people I know hopped on a bit later than that, so it's a lot of the MLR crowd.



> I think that was B.B.B.F.F. actually


You're probably right, since you already know there's two Cadences when This Day Aria comes on.


----------



## Corto (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Someone animated "Real Magic" by livingtombstone-


Holy shit, is all pony related fan music this horrible? That's the worst thing I've heard in weeks, maybe months. 


Anyways, I'm running out of MLP avatars to force on Xaerun. Anybody has any particularly embarrasing ones to share?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Holy shit, is all pony related fan music this horrible? That's the worst thing I've heard in weeks, maybe months.


Oh just noticed you meant fan made music, mandopony is a good singer.
[YT]b1prPjy6s58[/YT]


Corto said:


> Anyways, I'm running out of MLP avatars to force on Xaerun. Anybody has any particularly embarrasing ones to share?


Not really.


----------



## Vukasin (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Anybody has any particularly embarrasing ones to share?


Define embarrasing


----------



## Corto (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The show itself may have good songs (the few I've heard were pretty ok). That one in particular is pretty good, seems like something out of a Disney movie (only with more horse puns). I don't really like it (not my style, same reason I don't like Disney songs) but it's quality is quite good, I recognize that. (Just so people don't think I'm fucking insane, CF's edited post used to have a video of "This Day Aria" instead of whatever it has now).

But that video someone posted, holy shit. I was vaguely aware that a big part of the brony fandom stuff was musicians (apparently lots of electronic stuff and DJs as well) but I hadn't really listened to any of it. And holy shitting balls, it couldn't have made a worse first impression if the song was called "Hitler's Delight". It was frankly terrible on every aspect I can imagine.

EDIT: "Embarrasing" basically means "related to MLP" really. But anything especially ridiculous would be a plus.


----------



## Corto (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I ask here in the lion's den because I know Xaerun will never check this thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> CF's edited post used to have a video of "This Day Aria" instead of whatever it has now).


I take it you don't like country?


Corto said:


> I ask here in the lion's den because I know Xaerun will never check this thread.


I honestly don't know any cause I don't save funny pictures.


----------



## Corto (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's like the bland child of Sublime with absolutely any acoustic rock band in the world. Or Lynyrd Skynyrd running out of inspiration. "Meh" though not really bad. I liked his voice. Not something I'd go out of my way to acquire or even learn the name of, but something I would keep going if it started playing on the radio.

Bland and unremarkable outside of it's appeal to a specific demographic. 

Still definitely an improvement over the ear-rape that the other video was.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> It's like the bland child of Sublime with absolutely any acoustic rock band in the world. Or Lynyrd Skynyrd running out of inspiration. "Meh" though not really bad. I liked his voice. Not something I'd go out of my way to acquire or even learn the name of, but something I would keep going if it started playing on the radio.
> 
> Bland and unremarkable outside of it's appeal to a specific demographic.
> 
> Still definitely an improvement over the ear-rape that the other video was.


Oh, in that case if you want vocal music-
[YT]kPjVCIX5Fvs[/YT]
(He did every part, I would post his other video showing him singing another song.  However that song he's singing a show song and therefore falls outside how you said fan music only)


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Anyways, I'm running out of MLP avatars to force on Xaerun. Anybody has any particularly embarrasing ones to share?


http://i.imgur.com/HOJpv.png

I have more if needed.


----------



## Corto (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

YES. Post more.

EDIT: @CF: The voice was nice, it was an interesting song. Not my style, but I guess you've proven that not all fan MLP music is shit.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> YES. Post more.
> 
> EDIT: @CF: The voice was nice, it was an interesting song. Not my style, but I guess you've proven that not all fan MLP music is shit.



roger roger

http://i.imgur.com/WezD6.png
http://i.imgur.com/AxCSH.png
http://i.imgur.com/RJVnS.png
http://i.imgur.com/SlYSt.gif
http://i.imgur.com/t4iBQ.png
http://i.imgur.com/zFukw.png
http://i.imgur.com/58Xy9.png
http://i.imgur.com/JaABN.png
http://i.imgur.com/ANpCU.png
http://i.imgur.com/N1qLp.png
http://i.imgur.com/sElxX.png
http://i.imgur.com/oKTfm.png


----------



## Cain (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Back when I started making pony related music I became friends with Glaze (WoodenToaster on youtube) and he invited me to a "Brony Musicians" group chat on skype. That group had Tombstone, Alex S., Mic the Microphone, Interrobang Pie, and a bunch of others. So I befriended the musicians through that group chat and setting up collabs and stuff like that.


D:
That sounds so fucking awesome.

Also, Corto, give this remix of Love Is In Bloom a try, it's a lighthearted house song, I love it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKodfvV5Lm4&feature=related

Then again if you're not into the whole electronic music genre...
Also, which song was the one you thought was terrible, and posted above?
The Real Magic one?


----------



## Corto (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The one about magic, yes. It was frankly one of the worst things I've ever heard. Not because of it's genre (I genuinely like some electronic stuff -if that P.O.S. was even electronic- and can recognize good songs regardless of genre) or because of it's topic (I don't hate shit just because it involves pastel colored horses, if I wasn't tolerant I wouldn't be a mod here) but because it's honest to God one of the worst "songs" I've listened to in my entire life. I actually feel offended someone can enjoy it, and I take it as proof that western culture as a whole has failed.

EDIT: Bando I gotta ask, what's up with all the bananas?


----------



## Cain (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I actually hadn't heard that magic song before...
Yeah it's pretty damn terrible.

Did you try that song I linked in my last post?


----------



## Corto (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nah I think I had enough of MLP related stuff for the rest of the week.


----------



## Conker (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, that "Real Magic" song really is terrible. I find livingtombstone to be super hit or miss though.


----------



## Cain (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Nah I think I had enough of MLP related stuff for the rest of the week.


Well that rant thread is going to blow up in the next couple of days, the mods will have their hands full because it's going to get way out of hand, quickly.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> roger roger
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WezD6.png
> http://i.imgur.com/AxCSH.png
> ...



My god...
All these ponies are going to the moon.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got a question, anybody here been to a bronycon or meetup?  How are they?  I may go to one next year.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> EDIT: Bando I gotta ask, what's up with all the bananas?


It was a running joke on a pony subreddit I frequented, and I thought they'd make good prank avatars. A little more off the wall than your average Pinkie Pie vector.



DevistatedDrone said:


> My god...
> All these ponies are going to the moon.


Just wait till I bust out my Damon ponies and food mane ponies.



CannonFodder said:


> I got a question, anybody here been to a bronycon or meetup?  How are they?  I may go to one next year.


Unless you're going to socal meets or Equestria LA, you probably won't see me. Can't make it to Everfree, which makes me sad.


----------



## Vukasin (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I got a question, anybody here been to a bronycon or meetup?  How are they?  I may go to one next year.


I've been to a few meetups in my city. Creepiest dudes I've ever met. Well, some of them anyway. I've met a ton of awesome guys in meetups.

I'll be going to the upcoming bronycon (june 30 - july 1), so I can tell you how that is afterwards.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'll be going to the upcoming bronycon (june 30 - july 1), so I can tell you how that is afterwards.


I'm so jelly that I'm made out of pork skins and cow bones.(yes that is what jello is made out of)


----------



## Vukasin (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm so jelly that I'm made out of pork skins and cow bones.(yes that is what jello is made out of)


What? No it's not

*googles*

Oh...


----------



## Cain (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I've been to a few meetups in my city. Creepiest dudes I've ever met. Well, some of them anyway. I've met a ton of awesome guys in meetups.
> 
> I'll be going to the upcoming bronycon (june 30 - july 1), so I can tell you how that is afterwards.


D:
John De Lancie, Tara Strong, Lauren Faust, aghawdsnvuipanusivnais
WANT.
:C

Sounds like you'll have fun.


----------



## Cain (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Scratch that, a quick peek on EQD, and I find out Tabitha St. Germaine is going to Everfree NorthWest.
:C

GAH, WHY I NO LIVE IN AMERICA.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Scratch that, a quick peek on EQD, and I find out Tabitha St. Germaine is going to Everfree NorthWest.
> :C
> 
> GAH, WHY I NO LIVE IN AMERICA.


Is that why you want to live in the usa so much?


----------



## Vukasin (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> GAH, WHY I NO LIVE IN AMERICA.


I don't live in America either. I'm flying to Bronycon from Canada.


----------



## Bliss (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hello there!
*NSFW* pony sex plush (there's a sentence I never expected to use)


----------



## Aetius (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That is terrible : (


----------



## Unsilenced (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lizzie said:


> Hello there!



Stay classy, bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lizzie said:


> Hello there!


Tag your shit as nsfw.


Unsilenced said:


> Stay classy, bronies.


You do realize that is a furry website right?  The more accurate sentence would have been, "Stay classy, furries".


----------



## Vukasin (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lizzie said:


> Hello there!


http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4rnq6OYRf1qh6gzao1_500.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/VhhGe.png
http://i50.tinypic.com/294lbnq.jpg


----------



## Cain (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was momentarily shocked by that link. (Lizzie, put NSFW tags on that crap)
Then I saw it was from a furry auction shite.
Meh.

Also to those who replied to my comment earlier (too lazy to multiquote), I don't want to live in the US for the sole purpose of being able to go to cons.
There are other things.
Also it'd take me a day's worth of flying and in excess of $1000.
Not to mention I'm a minor, and that'd make it more complicated.
Oh well, here's to college!.

Edit:


Vukasin said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4rnq6OYRf1qh6gzao1_500.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/VhhGe.png
> http://i50.tinypic.com/294lbnq.jpg


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4rnq6OYRf1qh6gzao1_500.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/VhhGe.png
> http://i50.tinypic.com/294lbnq.jpg



Oh man, so utilitarian! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I was momentarily shocked by that link. (Lizzie, put NSFW tags on that crap)
> Then I saw it was from a furry auction shite.
> Meh.
> 
> ...


That sort of stuff is commonplace on furry auction sites.  I wish it wasn't, but it is.


----------



## Vukasin (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://i.imgur.com/PvapZ.png
http://i45.tinypic.com/fxb0v6.jpg
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4rrmlkrYn1qh4hiyo1_500.png

So many uses!


----------



## Corto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Tag your shit as nsfw.





Cain said:


> I was momentarily shocked by that link. (Lizzie, put NSFW tags on that crap)


Are you people allergic to the report button or something?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Are you people allergic to the report button or something?



We don't report to the man!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You do realize that is a furry website right?  The more accurate sentence would have been, "Stay classy, furries".



But the item is clearly brony-related. The person who made it, and those who would buy it, would most likely be bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Back on the topic of ponies, Smile Album is getting re-released and there's even more prices for the charity album.

It's amazing that bronies for good were able to fund a Uganda hospital when you think about it.  This time it's to fund housing for homeless children in Burundi.
You can find the charity at-
http://www.betterplace.org/en/groups/seeds-of-kindness


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

fffffffffffffffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

GOOD LORD MAKE ME STOP WATCHING THIS

[yt]JWa0kkIRumk[/yt]


----------



## Unsilenced (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> fffffffffffffffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> GOOD LORD MAKE ME STOP WATCHING THIS
> 
> [yt]JWa0kkIRumk[/yt]



GREAT SCOTT IT LOOPS. 

WHAT FRESH HELL IS THIS?


----------



## Cain (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> fffffffffffffffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> GOOD LORD MAKE ME STOP WATCHING THIS
> 
> [yt]JWa0kkIRumk[/yt]


So funny.
When that first came out I laughed so hard, because I'd seen the previous one.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> fffffffffffffffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> GOOD LORD MAKE ME STOP WATCHING THIS
> 
> [yt]JWa0kkIRumk[/yt]


The real reason why Rainbow Dash isn't part of the wonderbolts.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There are now 4 instances of this open in the thread. 

I have taken full advantage of this.


----------



## Vukasin (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> fffffffffffffffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> GOOD LORD MAKE ME STOP WATCHING THIS
> 
> [yt]JWa0kkIRumk[/yt]


And then the song got stuck in my head


----------



## Cain (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ho crap, I never knew LivingTombstone lived in Israel.
A famous brony...so...close...
I didn't think we'd have open bronies out here.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Ho crap, I never knew LivingTombstone lived in Israel.
> A famous brony...so...close...
> I didn't think we'd have open bronies out here.


Wait.  He lives in Israel?  How did you find out?


----------



## Vukasin (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait.  He lives in Israel?  How did you find out?


if you follow him on tumblr or youtube or anything like that he's mentioned it a couple of times.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I just ponified another classic movie.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> if you follow him on tumblr or youtube or anything like that he's mentioned it a couple of times.


I don't know his tumblr.


----------



## Vukasin (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't know his tumblr.


http://livingtombstone.tumblr.com/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> http://livingtombstone.tumblr.com/


Did you know mandopony, jackleapp and other bronies have fa pages?  I was surprised to learn this a while back.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Did you know mandopony, jackleapp and other bronies have fa pages?  I was surprised to learn this a while back.



I always go O__o when I find out bronies are into furry stuff
It just seems so strange for some reason but I guess it makes perfect sense. It's just that a lot of the non-furry brony community is so anti furry, and yet there are a metric fuckton of furries who are also bronies, I think they just keep quiet about being furries because it's not really a thing that's too accepted among bronies outside of cloppers.

Can't we all get along? D: (also I'm really confused now)


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
forget it


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]N4Rr3gb_l4Q[/yt]

And on that bombshell, goodnight everybody.


----------



## Cain (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> [yt]N4Rr3gb_l4Q[/yt]
> 
> And on that bombshell, goodnight everybody.


Already posted on last page.
Always makes me laugh, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guess who just bought a confirmed official brushable from china that was confirmed by USA today of a certain pegasus with bubble cutie mark?
<This person.

*begins singing "walking on sunshine" in happiness*


----------



## Vukasin (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Guess who just bought a confirmed official brushable from china that was confirmed by USA today of a certain pegasus with bubble cutie mark?
> <This person.
> 
> *begins singing "walking on sunshine" in happiness*



[YT]XmLwFWc5gMU[/YT]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> [YT]XmLwFWc5gMU[/YT]


As long as you don't ask me to help you bake.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Of these, one, I must have.

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...special-edition-my-little-pony/1#.T8aX4dVYv13


----------



## Vukasin (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Of these, one, I must have.
> 
> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...special-edition-my-little-pony/1#.T8aX4dVYv13





CannonFodder said:


> Guess who just bought a confirmed official brushable from china that was confirmed by USA today of a certain pegasus with bubble cutie mark?
> <This person.
> 
> *begins singing "walking on sunshine" in happiness*


Welp


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Welp


You can buy them from taobao still I think.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lizzie said:


> Hello there!
> *NSFW* pony sex plush (there's a sentence I never expected to use)





> This is also the very first MLP plushie to feature a special hole in her butt that you can stick your penis in!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Can we please change the subject?


----------



## Conker (May 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> [yt]N4Rr3gb_l4Q[/yt]
> 
> And on that bombshell, goodnight everybody.


Jesus fucking hell what is wrong with people?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Guess who just bought a confirmed official brushable from china that was confirmed by USA today of a certain pegasus with bubble cutie mark?
> <This person.
> 
> *begins singing "walking on sunshine" in happiness*



I demand pictures.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I demand pictures.


It's being mailed to me, I'll have to wait a couple of weeks for it to get here.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's being mailed to me, I'll have to wait a couple of weeks for it to get here.



One of the few times I'll obsess over something until I get one.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I was wearing my sweetie belle T-shirt at school today during finals.

Two good things came of it:
The first was this awesome double-take this one guy did towards me while I was smoking at the bus stop. It was a classic double-take where he looked over at me and looked away without a care, then he whipped his head back over to get his second glance. I took great enjoyment out of that.

The second was receiving a bro-hoof from a professor I ran into in the music building. He was walking the opposite direction, saw me, shouted "Brony!" and offered his fist to me. It was fantastic, for me at least.


Over all, I was very happy. I just thought I should share my experiences.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.


:V


----------



## Cain (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else like Dabu/DabuXian's PMVs? 
They're so awesome.
There's the now-famous She Reads All Day, which is hilarious.

He/She also made a new one yesterday, and man is it awesome.
[yt]3DSbowW5j34[/yt]
The top comment is pretty damn funny too.

TO THE GLORIOUS SOVIET REPUBLICS OF EQUESTRIA.


----------



## Vukasin (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes, I saw that. It's really well done!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Imperial Impact said:


> :V


It's been nearly a year since this thread has been made.


Well since it's been nearly a year, how have you changed since then?  A year ago if you told me that I would be reading fanfics I would have thought you were crazy.


----------



## Vukasin (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was still watching the show a year ago, so I'm kinda the same.


----------



## Cain (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A year ago, I had no knowledge of MLP, had been three months or so in joining this forum, I was very naive, stupid, and rather immature. Didn't think much about my future. I lived a pretty monotonous life, not much out of the ordinary.

I grew up a bit. Discovered some things about myself, matured a bit, gained a more informed and enlightened view on life. Got interested in writing, and only very recently, gathered enough boredom/curiosity to watch part of the show, got hooked.
Now I'm furthering my writing skills, I'm still a notorious procrastinator when it comes to doing anything remotely artistic/productive, and generally have a much happier outlook on life now. 

To be frank, joining this forum, and then becoming a brony, helped my life beyond what I could have imagined two years ago. 
Sounds like a 'OMG FURRY/BRONY SAVED MY LIFE' story, and while it's certainly not of that degree, it's improved my outlook on life, what I think about life, and how I think my life's going to play out. So I'd like to think that, yes, doing all that in the space of a year and a bit has helped myself. Oddly enough.

Edit:
Dear god I sound like I'm on a reality TV show or something.


----------



## Bando (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had heard about the show in passing about this time last year, but I didn't give it much thought. Since then, I'd say I'm a bit better of a person, although I wouldn't credit that to MLP entirely. But since I started watching, I've noticed I'm definitely happier and a bit nicer. Guess I'm finally comfortable being who I am.

The best thing about joining the MLP fandom is definitely the people. Made some amazing friends that I wouldn't have met otherwise.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here comes the humble brony bundle again folks-
http://humblebronybundle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vukasin (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here comes the humble brony bundle again folks-
> http://humblebronybundle.blogspot.com/


So many fantastic games in this bundle!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So many fantastic games in this bundle!


I can't wait to play bastian.


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

poor inflated snake...

now he has to put up with the fact that his thread made _this_ thread

also, my mew is cuter then all of you're ponies combined


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ikrit said:


> also, my mew is cuter then all of you're ponies combined


Challenge accepted-
http://karzahnii.deviantart.com/art/Heart-s-Desire-285284708


----------



## CrazyLee (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

the Lyra plush has now become a meme and has her own tumblr (obv. NSFW):

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sexually-functional-lyra-plushie
http://asklyratheplushie.tumblr.com/
http://equestriaafterdark.blogspot.nl/2012/05/lyra-plushie-parodies.html?zx=24853f893004ab0d


Also, two new pony.mov vids popped up that I haven't seen yet.

[yt]1tVbhc3kn4c[/yt]
[yt]CGFIumhNiM0[/yt]


----------



## wheelieotter (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, two new pony.mov vids popped up that I haven't seen yet.



He posts them to his Tumblr and www.hotdiggitydemon.com. Party.mov is next.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> It's been nearly a year since this thread has been made.
> 
> 
> Well since it's been nearly a year, how have you changed since then?  A year ago if you told me that I would be reading fanfics I would have thought you were crazy.



A year ago is pretty much when I became a brony, so it's been a really good year.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> A year ago is pretty much when I became a brony, *so it's been a really good year.*


I totally agree with this statement as well.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> He posts them to his Tumblr and www.hotdiggitydemon.com. Party.mov is next.



I wonder how and if they will do rainbow dash's since she is rather dead.

I don't think much has changed in the year relating to ponies except a few things: I would not have driven two hours to get a pony toy then, I have ponies on my bookcase and on the walls, and I doubt much less about the fandom dying out very quick.

Cannonfodder, sorry, the mew is still cuter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I wonder how and if they will do rainbow dash's since she is rather dead.
> 
> I don't think much has changed in the year relating to ponies except a few things: I would not have driven two hours to get a pony toy then, I have ponies on my bookcase and on the walls, and I doubt much less about the fandom dying out very quick.


If you've been paying attention to askjappleack he's totally bringing in the multiverse theory in swag.mov

I just buy toys online if the store is too far away.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nope, I haven't even heard of askjappleack.

It was much cheaper to travel the two hours, buy the toy, and come home than to buy it online (almost 1/3 of the online price).


----------



## Cain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you've been paying attention to askjappleack he's totally bringing in the multiverse theory in swag.mov
> 
> I just buy toys online if the store is too far away.


askjappleack is somewhat creepy, especially with that apples things when jappleack closes her eyes.
Especially that newest post.
Crazy, I tell you, CRAZAAAAY!


----------



## just.chillin (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> askjappleack is somewhat creepy, especially with that apples things when jappleack closes her eyes.
> Especially that newest post.
> Crazy, I tell you, CRAZAAAAY!


Apples mod was my most favorite out of the bunch, I love how she tripped out so hard just from apples alone!


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've gotten death glares from bronies after saying the show wasnt that good... which to me the show is mind numbingly annoying...

I'll be glad when I can go to my submissions, or on e621 and not have a half dozen MLP pieces showing. Stuff's already gotten as old as Renamon porn.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jaxinc said:


> I've gotten death glares from bronies after saying the show wasnt that good... which to me the show is mind numbingly annoying...
> 
> I'll be glad when I can go to my submissions, or on e621 and not have a half dozen MLP pieces showing. Stuff's already gotten as old as Renamon porn.


Good to know, thanks for sharing?


----------



## Cain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jaxinc said:


> I've gotten death glares from bronies after saying the show wasnt that good... which to me the show is mind numbingly annoying...
> 
> I'll be glad when I can go to my submissions, or on e621 and not have a half dozen MLP pieces showing. Stuff's already gotten as old as Renamon porn.


...
Cool story bro?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jaxinc said:


> I've gotten death glares from bronies after saying the show wasnt that good... which to me the show is mind numbingly annoying...
> 
> I'll be glad when I can go to my submissions, or on e621 and not have a half dozen MLP pieces showing. Stuff's already gotten as old as Renamon porn.



A true brony would tolerate, and any decent person wouldn't even care. But every fandom has nutjobs and extremists unfortunately. -.-


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Jaxinc said:


> I've gotten death glares from bronies after saying the show wasnt that good... which to me the show is mind numbingly annoying...
> 
> I'll be glad when I can go to my submissions, or on e621 and not have a half dozen MLP pieces showing. Stuff's already gotten as old as Renamon porn.





Cain said:


> ...
> Cool story bro?


It's a cool story bro, cause after complaining about the people she instantly jumped to complaining about the amount of artwork.  Meaning she was just trying to stack the comment in her favor.  It's a common tactic to use if you know your opinion is going to get flack.  First start off with complaining about something that sounds possible, but shows "these people r teh scum" and then post what you were going to say before you wanted to stack the odds in your favor.

Tl:dr; While it is possible that she has had people upset that she doesn't like the show, in all probability she is grossly exaggerating.


Serpion5 said:


> A true brony would tolerate, and any decent  person wouldn't even care. But every fandom has nutjobs and extremists  unfortunately. -.-


Actually, "love and tolerate" is a joke motto.  If someone brings up, "what happened to love and tolerate" just bring up how it was originally a internet joke not meant to be taken serious.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually, "love and tolerate" is a joke motto.  If someone brings up, "what happened to love and tolerate" just bring up how it was originally a internet joke not meant to be taken serious.


It may have been a joke, but I actually try to practice it.


----------



## Cain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I use the Love and Tolerance thing in a mocking way, but also attempt to practice it too.

I've actually just solved arguments with other bronies on youtube by simply stating: "Oh yeah? Well I'm going to love and tolerate the shit out of you."
They usually reply the same way, we brohoof, and all is well.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On another note:

Balloon Party comes out on Monday! I'm pretty excited for that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> On another note:
> 
> Balloon Party comes out on Monday! I'm pretty excited for that.


I'm pretty stoked as well.  I've been waiting for a while for that to come out.


----------



## Cain (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I was going through mindlessgonzo's tumblr dubs, and I found this tumblr:
http://askequinoxgirls.tumblr.com/ (NSFW?)
It's a really, really, weird alternate grimdark universe of equestria. 
And the music that plays whilst you visit the website is really unnerving for me. D:
I couldn't really sit through the video, or the website with audio off. _Too _Grimdark.

So yeah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Only three months till next season hopefully :[
I sure hope that picture saying the air date is in september is correct.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cool so it will start pretty much right after I'm done with Swab Summer.


----------



## MollyRoo343 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

I think it's a cute show. Nothing great but cute. However, the fandom is god awful. I'm sorry, they're in tolerable at times.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MollyRoo343 said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> 
> I think it's a cute show. Nothing great but cute. However, the fandom is god awful. I'm sorry, they're in tolerable at times.


What is up with the forums this week?


----------



## Corto (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

God forbid someone talk about MLP in the MLP thread.


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't wait to play bastian.


One of the best games out there. The presentation is just so top notch.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MollyRoo343 said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> 
> I think it's a cute show. Nothing great but cute. However, the fandom is god awful. I'm sorry, they're in tolerable at times.



>Go into a brony thread
>"Your show is cute, but you guys suck"

*OH OKAY

*â€‹http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lv0tvdjC3Z1r16akco1_500.png


----------



## Cain (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MollyRoo343 said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> 
> I think it's a cute show. Nothing great but cute. However, the fandom is god awful. I'm sorry, they're in tolerable at times.


Someone with two posts, posting in the mlp megathread, about how bad bronies are.
Great idea.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> >Go into a brony thread
> >"Your show is cute, but you guys suck"
> 
> *OH OKAY
> ...



Such a sad marshmellow.



Cain said:


> Someone with two posts, posting in the mlp megathread, about how bad bronies are.
> Great idea.



Fuck em.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> One of the best games out there. The presentation is just so top notch.


Who voices the old man anyhow?  He sounds like morgan freeman.


----------



## Conker (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Who voices the old man anyhow?  He sounds like morgan freeman.


I don't know off the top of my head; I'd have to wiki or IMBD that shit. But man, he does such a good job. 

I bought the game last steam sale for like five bucks, and I can't think of a better gaming deal. There are so many good things about that game. You'll love it when you get it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Who voices the old man anyhow?  He sounds like morgan freeman.



Bit of a difference but he had a good voice.



Conker said:


> I don't know off the top of my head; I'd have to wiki or IMBD that shit. But man, he does such a good job.
> 
> I bought the game last steam sale for like five bucks, and I can't think of a better gaming deal. There are so many good things about that game. You'll love it when you get it.



Best game I bought 2011. The soundtrack alone was worth what I paid separately.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MollyRoo343 said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> 
> I think it's a cute show. Nothing great but cute. However, the fandom is god awful. I'm sorry, they're in tolerable at times.



you realize people say the exact same thing about furries


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> you realize people say the exact same thing about furries


My little furry: hypocrisy is magic
I used to wonder what hypocrisy could be.
My little furry.
Until furries shared it's magic with me.
(Before you ask, I'm agreeing with you greg)


----------



## Cain (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...
Okay, I know Spike's VA is female, but I still can't see it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> So, I was going through mindlessgonzo's tumblr dubs, and I found this tumblr:
> http://askequinoxgirls.tumblr.com/ (NSFW?)
> It's a really, really, weird alternate grimdark universe of equestria.
> And the music that plays whilst you visit the website is really unnerving for me. D:
> ...


Why do I enjoy the music?
As of the rest of the tumblr, I can't make of anything


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> ...
> Okay, I know Spike's VA is female, but I still can't see it.


That's why they're voice actors.


----------



## Conker (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I heard they were making a Derpy toy, but I can't find the news on EQD and I'm unaware of what Google is. Anyone got a link?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I heard they were making a Derpy toy, but I can't find the news on EQD and I'm unaware of what Google is. Anyone got a link?


Here you go-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/05/derpy-toy-confirmed-by-usa-today.html
I already ordered mine.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> ...
> Okay, I know Spike's VA is female, but I still can't see it.



Think of the mayor while listening to Spike.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here you go-
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/05/derpy-toy-confirmed-by-usa-today.html
> I already ordered mine.



Meanwhile, we are still stuck with the very first set of toys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Meanwhile, we are still stuck with the very first set of toys.


I just buy them online.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just buy them online.



That link scares me. It looks so... fake-ish.


----------



## Cain (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Think of the mayor while listening to Spike.


I still can't see it.
The talent, it overwhelms my auditory receptors.

Edit:
Also, who voices Pip? I can't seem to find the VA on imdb or the mlp wiki.


----------



## Conker (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here you go-
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/05/derpy-toy-confirmed-by-usa-today.html
> I already ordered mine.


So, they release the toy but change up the intro to that episode where she speaks. Hasbro, I am disappoint.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I still can't see it.
> The talent, it overwhelms my auditory receptors.
> 
> Edit:
> Also, who voices Pip? I can't seem to find the VA on imdb or the mlp wiki.


I still don't know who voiced Pip.  Chances are one of the regular voice actors did though.

Also first time this has ever happend ever-
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/317/953/da9.jpg


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also first time this has ever happend ever-
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/317/953/da9.jpg



Source, and AWW YEEEAAAAAAHH!


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

>Reading The End of Ponies

dear lord this is fucking depressing


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I feel somewhat odd posting in this thread without a pony avatar. Our lord Celestia what have I done?!?!?!?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I feel somewhat odd posting in this thread without a pony avatar. Our lord Celestia what have I done?!?!?!?



You'll get over it. And we'll forgive you.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> You'll get over it. And we'll forgive you.



I wont forgive Imperial.

Also, WHAT THE FUCK JAMES? WHY DID YOU JOIN THEM? >:C


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All will join eventually.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I feel somewhat odd posting in this thread without a pony avatar. Our lord Celestia what have I done?!?!?!?


I don't have a pony avatar cause the day that I permanently change my avatar is the day all of reality collapses into nothingness.


----------



## Cain (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Mods, I see what you did there.

Edit: Nvm, since when were there mod 'auditions'?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> All will join eventually.



With a sweet avatar.

EDIT:

Also for those of you concerned with pony screen time. We can safely say that Twilight Sparkle is a show hog. >=C

http://dziadek1990.deviantart.com/art/MLP-FIM-S1-and-S2-characters-screentime-analysis-306058960


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Also for those of you concerned with pony screen time. We can safely say that Twilight Sparkle is a show hog. >=C
> 
> http://dziadek1990.deviantart.com/art/MLP-FIM-S1-and-S2-characters-screentime-analysis-306058960


Well, Twilight is kinda the main character of the main characters.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, Twilight is kinda the main character of the main characters.



[yt]07So_lJQyqw[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, Twilight is kinda the main character of the main characters.


What's ironic to me is that people dislike how Luna shows up less than Celestia, but Luna had a entire episode to her.

Also EquestriaDaily and mlp: fim both won the ursa major awards, AND there wasn't a shitstorm. +2 faith in humanity


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I must have missed it in the show (obviously) but can anyone point me to where folks have derived that young Celestia's hair was pink?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I must have missed it in the show (obviously) but can anyone point me to where folks have derived that young Celestia's hair was pink?


It's more of a joke about how the toy for her was pink for the longest time.

But rather it's half bronies own fanon.  Luna after having the elements of harmony used on her looked extremely young for her age, then in luna eclipsed she all of a sudden grew up in only a year.  The first part of the theory is how luna looked originally is how she looked a 1000 years ago, the second part is that a thousand years ago Celestia looked much longer as well.  That is where the pink comes in.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have decided to build a full size version of Pinkie's party cannon.

I have finished the first part which is just the core.

I already own the wood to build the internal structure but I cannot find the skin yet.

Here is the internal system of the cannon.







I've only put it up to 30psi though its bits are rated at 150psi.

The air tube extends off the end of the screen another foot. The entire system is roughly 5 feet long.

I'll build more tomorrow and post then.

(image tags aren't working right)


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You need to record a video of it shooting confetti when it's finished.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Of course. What fun would it be if I didn't?

Though, I still have not figured out how to keep the thing stable with only two wheels. I might have to use stilts near the wheels.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Of course. What fun would it be if I didn't?
> 
> Though, I still have not figured out how to keep the thing stable with only two wheels. I might have to use stilts near the wheels.


Is it just going to shoot confetti or anything else?


----------



## Flippy (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was trying to go to bed but found this...
[yt]OBwiv_Bt3-c[/yt]
...jamming so hard to this right now.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just going to shoot confetti or anything else?



I plan to try to shoot everything hers shot including the tablecloth, balloons, confetti, streamers, and coloured smoke. I will not include the lit candles though.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's a cool story bro, cause after complaining about the people she instantly jumped to complaining about the amount of artwork.  Meaning she was just trying to stack the comment in her favor.  It's a common tactic to use if you know your opinion is going to get flack.  First start off with complaining about something that sounds possible, but shows "these people r teh scum" and then post what you were going to say before you wanted to stack the odds in your favor.
> 
> Tl:dr; While it is possible that she has had people upset that she doesn't like the show, in all probability she is grossly exaggerating.
> 
> Actually, "love and tolerate" is a joke motto.  If someone brings up, "what happened to love and tolerate" just bring up how it was originally a internet joke not meant to be taken serious.



First part was true, second part was a failed attempt at trolling lol


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I plan to try to shoot everything hers shot including the tablecloth, balloons, confetti, streamers, and coloured smoke. I will not include the lit candles though.


This will be awesome. I have a friend who is a major in mechanical engineering who did a PVC air cannon. For your wheel problem I would suggest merely a block at the base to form a sort of tripod.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies won both categories of the Ursa Major Awards they were nominated in. :<
http://www.flayrah.com/4064/2011-ursa-major-award-winners-announced-califur-viii
http://ursamajorawards.org/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> This will be awesome. I have a friend who is a major in mechanical engineering who did a PVC air cannon. For your wheel problem I would suggest merely a block at the base to form a sort of tripod.


That's what I was thinking as well.


TreacleFox said:


> Ponies won both categories of the Ursa Major Awards they were nominated in. :<
> http://www.flayrah.com/4064/2011-ursa-major-award-winners-announced-califur-viii
> http://ursamajorawards.org/


Just be glad that there wasn't drama over this.  I was expecting a level 5 shitstorm to hit land.  I am pleasantly surprised there wasn't.


----------



## Cain (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TreacleFox said:


> Ponies won both categories of the Ursa Major Awards they were nominated in. :<
> http://www.flayrah.com/4064/2011-ursa-major-award-winners-announced-califur-viii
> http://ursamajorawards.org/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know what I would like the most to see in season 3?  A musical episode.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

sounds nice, i'd like one with spike learning to let go and returning the Phoenix egg to it's parents


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know the webcomic cyanide and happiness?
The creator, Rob DenBleyker has joined the herd.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's more of a joke about how the toy for her was pink for the longest time.
> 
> But rather it's half bronies own fanon.  Luna after having the elements of harmony used on her looked extremely young for her age, then in luna eclipsed she all of a sudden grew up in only a year.  The first part of the theory is how luna looked originally is how she looked a 1000 years ago, the second part is that a thousand years ago Celestia looked much longer as well.  That is where the pink comes in.



That makes sense. I was just curious if they divined the pink color out of nowhere.

For those of you interested. Balloon Party has dropped.

http://balloonparty.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Today's work.


I have increased the pressure to 42 PSI (the max of the hand compressor I'm using).


I first tried to take a 12" cylinder to use as the barrel and have the air shoot down it. I filled it partially with plastic bags. It made some noise but didn't shoot. Now I have decided to try to use a pneumatic ram to push the stuff out of the barrel. So far I have only tested to see if the idea of shooting PVC out of PVC had any merit.


The link to the test video


Next I will add the large face to push the stuff through the tube but had to stop due to darkness and bugs (they are attracted to the light and it is really buggy in Florida).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That makes sense. I was just curious if they divined the pink color out of nowhere.
> 
> For those of you interested. Balloon Party has dropped.
> 
> http://balloonparty.bandcamp.com/


I'm debating whether or not to get it cause I know you can buy it for free, but I'd feel bad for not giving any money for it.  On the other hand my wallet is getting light.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm debating whether or not to get it cause I know you can buy it for free, but I'd feel bad for not giving any money for it.  On the other hand my wallet is getting light.



I'm still debating a fair pricing point. There are 45 tracks, however, I've run into a few dub step songs among many songs that I could live without so far. I think I could settle on five dollars, maybe more. I want to reward hard work but at the same time, I can't pay good money for music that I'm just not that into.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Balloon Party is amazing! Holy shit!

I didn't make it on unfortunately, so I'm releasing my song on it's own tomorrow afternoon. I remastered it today, and I'm working on the art right now.


----------



## Cain (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I feel terrible for entering that '0' into the amount box. :c
It sucks having no money that actually belongs to you.
However, once I actually do get some money I can use online (I.E a credit card or paypal account) I will donate my heart out to the creators and other MLP fan-stuffs makers. Several years late.
:C


----------



## LunaTimecast (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?



it's just something from the past, people enjoy sharing what they had has children to their children, even the show has been twisted and even more cutie-fed then it was before to the point that it blearily recognizable to the show it was originally.


----------



## Cain (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LunaTimecast said:


> it's just something from the past, people enjoy sharing what they had has children to their children, even the show has been twisted and even more cutie-fed then it was before to the point that it blearily recognizable to the show it was originally.


I disagree with this. 
I personally had no knowledge of the MLP show before this generation, and to say it's because of a nostalgic feeling, I wasn't even around when the original shows aired. To be honest, I probably fit into Hasbro's original targeted demographic. I just like the show. The animation, voice acting, plot (no, bronies), and comedy. And the fanbase behind it.


Anyways, I've just 'acquired' the first two seasons of the Walking Dead, supposedly it's really good, and by the first episode, those rumors do the show great justice. Anyone have anything to say about it?


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Anyways, I've just 'acquired' the first two seasons of the Walking Dead, supposedly it's really good, and by the first episode, those rumors do the show great justice. Anyone have anything to say about it?


I've seen all of the first season and loved it. I have yet to watch the second season though because I'm lazy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Anyways, I've just 'acquired' the first two seasons of the Walking Dead, supposedly it's really good, and by the first episode, those rumors do the show great justice. Anyone have anything to say about it?



It's a good show. Nothing I really went out of my way to watch but I enjoyed it while it was on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I felt kinda bad for only paying $2 for balloon party, but now that I realize how much dubstep there was I think yes I did pay less than I should have however I wouldn't pay $20 for it or such.

$5-$10 seems fair.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OMG
[yt]9udha5oToBM[/yt]




Inciatus said:


> Today's work.


If you get it to work right, put the instructions on instructables.com or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> OMG
> [yt]9udha5oToBM[/yt]


That was more full of awesome than the time I successfully kitesurfed without a kite or a surfboard.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> If you get it to work right, put the instructions on instructables.com or something.



I'll do that.

______________________________________________________________________________________

Day 3

I didn't have much time to work on it today, but I cut out the face for the ram (which took a long time because the tube is not a perfect circle and I was trying to remove about a millimeter or two at a time with a jig saw). I have attached the face temporarily to the ram to make sure it works. Due to rain I wasn't able to test it today.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Any specific fanfics you guys like lately? 
I've been reading The End of Ponies, and even though it's easily THE LONGEST fanfic I've ever read, it's pretty good so far. 
A few manly tears have been shed here and there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Any specific fanfics you guys like lately?
> I've been reading The End of Ponies, and even though it's easily THE LONGEST fanfic I've ever read, it's pretty good so far.
> A few manly tears have been shed here and there.


I haven't read any fanfics as of the last couple weeks, but the last one I've listened to and read was the vinyl scratch tapes.  I really hope the author makes more chapters.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Any specific fanfics you guys like lately?
> I've been reading The End of Ponies, and even though it's easily THE LONGEST fanfic I've ever read, it's pretty good so far.
> A few manly tears have been shed here and there.



I should read some fanfics to figure out what works in this community and what doesn't if I plan on writing any myself.


----------



## Bando (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I felt kinda bad for only paying $2 for balloon party, but now that I realize how much dubstep there was I think yes I did pay less than I should have however I wouldn't pay $20 for it or such.
> 
> $5-$10 seems fair.


I was planning on paying for it today, but have to straighten things out with my bank first. So downloaded it free. Probably just gonna re-download in FLAC and pay $10 for it. It's FANTASTIC so far!

On the topic of fanfics, I've started reading Broken Spirit recently. Pretty good.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I haven't read any fanfics as of the last couple weeks, but the last one I've listened to and read was the vinyl scratch tapes.  I really hope the author makes more chapters.



Never heard of it, guess I'll have to check it out :s



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I should read some fanfics to figure out what works in this community and what doesn't if I plan on writing any myself.



From what I've seen? Anything works, hah. Long as it's mildly well written, they eat it up.

Unless you do a bad crossover. You will be hated forever if you do a bad crossover.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Unless you do a bad crossover. You will be hated forever if you do a bad crossover.



That sounds like a challenge. 

TBH, I've had a real itch to write a Diamond Tiara fanfic. She's older and on her own, of course, but I have no idea why I want to. I should really stop these vodka benders.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That sounds like a challenge.
> 
> TBH, I've had a real itch to write a Diamond Tiara fanfic. She's older and on her own, of course, but I have no idea why I want to. I should really stop these vodka benders.


Make it "A Christmas Carol" crossover where she learns how to not be a bitch the magic of sharing.
+10 points if you make it a doctor whooves crossover on top of that.


Carnie said:


> Never heard of it, guess I'll have to check it out :s


A group of people made it as if it was actually a audio broadcast and is actually pretty good-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-jGp0OxMOY


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Make it "A Christmas Carol" crossover where she learns how to not be a bitch the magic of sharing.
> +10 points if you make it a doctor whooves crossover on top of that.



I want to actually write it in stream of consciousness but I'm neither that motivated nor that skilled to.




Carnie said:


> From what I've seen? Anything works, hah. Long as it's mildly well written, they eat it up.



I want to think this is the case but I'd also like to think that there's something about a few of these stories that resonates better. Sadly, this means I'll have to read Cupcakes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I want to actually write it in stream of consciousness but I'm neither that motivated nor that skilled to.
> 
> I want to think this is the case but I'd also like to think that there's something about a few of these stories that resonates better. Sadly, this means I'll have to read Cupcakes.


What ideas for stories do you have in mind?


Don't read cupcakes!


----------



## Carnie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That sounds like a challenge.
> 
> TBH, I've had a real itch to write a Diamond Tiara fanfic. She's older and on her own, of course, but I have no idea why I want to. I should really stop these vodka benders.



Dooo ittttttt. FaF can be your prereaders!



CannonFodder said:


> A group of people made it as if it was actually a audio broadcast and is actually pretty good-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-jGp0OxMOY



omg poor celestia :<

It's actually pretty good so far though, even if some of it's terribly cheesy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What ideas for stories do you have in mind?



I haven't the slightest. I've spent the last few days figuring out how to convince my bosses, in writing, that I should be sent on a 'mostly' expenses paid tour of duty in Washington DC. 



Carnie said:


> Dooo ittttttt. FaF can be your prereaders!



If I do, IF, I'll send it to a (very) small list here.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Any specific fanfics you guys like lately?
> I've been reading The End of Ponies, and even though it's easily THE LONGEST fanfic I've ever read, it's pretty good so far.
> A few manly tears have been shed here and there.


Past Sins, Black and White, and Fallout: Equestria are my favourites.

Here's my rejected Balloon Party song if any of you are interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6X2-k32Z0w
It's pony related so I think it's okay to post here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes!  Baz Luhrmann is part of the herd.

That brings the total list of actually famous bronies to-
Notch
Gabe Newell
Mark Meere
Seth Greene
Baz Luhrmann

fuckyeah.jpg


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Somehow this little brony sanctum in the midst of the furry forum is a nice 'community' by itself. I'm sure many of us would love to pre-read any fanfics written before they're posted on fimfiction and the like. I know I'll ask some on here to read some of mine once I actually get around to finishing a couple of chapters.

Also, on the topic of reading fanfictions, I've got an account up on fimfiction.com, and I just favorite anything remotely interesting so I can read it later. Right now I'm reading a really good Braeburn x Soarin' shipfic, which is the first I've heard of the pairing, and it's well written too. Haven't seen many MxM shipfics.

So about my fanficton, who'd be remotely interested in a story which has themes of Adventure, Dark, Romance and Sad? (I'm going by the fimfiction classifications here). It's a Rainbow Dash x Applejack story, which I know people will be interested in already, but it'll have some gory fight scenes (nothing cupcakes-esque, don't worry), and a relatively sad ending, with a small twist. (Trying not to give too much away here). I'll have to rate it 'teen' for the gore, but there won't be any clop-related elements in it, unless it's in jest.
I'm around 500 or so words off finishing the prequel, which doesn't actually preview much besides the fact it's a AppleDash story. If a chapter will be around 2K or 3K words, I'm looking at anywhere from 5-8+ chapters if I intend to write this 'well'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just noticed something, in the third episode of the first season when Twilight accidentally teleported it was day when she teleported, yet it was night when she arrived.  That must mean she slow teleported back to the library, and if so what happened to them while teleporting?  Was it instantaneous for twilight and spike or did they see some serious shit?  If this is true, then what happens when someone fails to teleport properly?  Do they end up like Dr. Kleiner's cat?


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yes!  *Baz Luhrmann* is part of the herd.
> fuckyeah.jpg



BAZ "director of _Moulin Rouge_, one of my favorite movies" LUHRMANN?!
Care to give any links?


----------



## Carnie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> If I do, IF, I'll send it to a (very) small list here.


Which totally includes me right? :>



Vukasin said:


> Past Sins, Black and White, and Fallout: Equestria are my favourites.
> 
> Here's my rejected Balloon Party song if any of you are interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6X2-k32Z0w
> It's pony related so I think it's okay to post here.



I liked it, though it felt just a bitttt repetitive to be honest.



Cain said:


> Somehow this little brony sanctum in the midst of the furry forum is a nice 'community' by itself. I'm sure many of us would love to pre-read any fanfics written before they're posted on fimfiction and the like. I know I'll ask some on here to read some of mine once I actually get around to finishing a couple of chapters.
> 
> Also, on the topic of reading fanfictions, I've got an account up on fimfiction.com, and I just favorite anything remotely interesting so I can read it later. Right now I'm reading a really good Braeburn x Soarin' shipfic, which is the first I've heard of the pairing, and it's well written too. Haven't seen many MxM shipfics.
> 
> ...



After a depressing story of about half a million words, reading that sounds like a breath of fresh air.
 I usually don't read too much shipping stuff anyways, so I'd love to read it personally.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ariosto said:


> BAZ "director of _Moulin Rouge_, one of my favorite movies" LUHRMANN?!
> Care to give any links?


http://chzbronies.files.wordpress.c...ship-is-magic-brony-baz-luhrmanns-a-brony.jpg


Cain said:


> Somehow this little brony sanctum in the midst of the furry forum is a nice 'community' by itself.


I feel the same.  This thread feels like a mini-community.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season 2 episode 21, Dragon Quest... 

Kinda disappointed with that ending when they all ran away at the end. They should have taught those dragon teens a lesson or two... in the most loving and tolerant way, of course. Instead of just running away like cowards.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Darn you ponies, you actually made me feel sad for internet explorer :'[
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/321/009/541.jpg


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

;_;

Anywhoo, kinda liked S2 Episode 22: Hurricane Fluttershy.
First, Fluttershy was a tree! Then Rainbow Dash was a tree!

And what was with the beefcake Pegasus? His wings were so small he would be even less helpful than fluttershy. And I have this feeling that the joke about beefcake was wing size=penis size.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> ;_;
> 
> Anywhoo, kinda liked S2 Episode 22: Hurricane Fluttershy.
> First, Fluttershy was a tree! Then Rainbow Dash was a tree!
> ...



YEAAAAAAAH


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Season 2 episode 21, Dragon Quest...
> 
> Kinda disappointed with that ending when they all ran away at the end. They should have taught those dragon teens a lesson or two... in the most loving and tolerant way, of course. Instead of just running away like cowards.



I'm wondering if those teen dragons will show up in Ponyville sometime in the future.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I'm wondering if those teen dragons will show up in Ponyville sometime in the future.


I doubt it.  Only one of them had a name, so it's possible the red dragon may show up later, but probably not the rest.


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Which totally includes me right? :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to have you as a proof/pre reader, and I will post the chapters here when I do more.


CannonFodder said:


> Darn you ponies, you actually made me feel sad for internet explorer :'[
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/321/009/541.jpg


Aww. ;c


----------



## Carnie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In a group working on setting up a con.

Total. Clusterfuck.


----------



## Conker (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> ;_;
> 
> Anywhoo, kinda liked S2 Episode 22: Hurricane Fluttershy.
> First, Fluttershy was a tree! Then Rainbow Dash was a tree!
> ...


That was oddly one of my favorite episodes of season two. I don't normally like Fluttershy, but damn, that episode was just perfectly written and it did what it set out to do so well.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 4


Another slow day today, mostly due to poor weather. I was able to purchase the plastic to skin the cannon from Grainger.


There was a break in the weather long enough to test the ram which is shown in the video below. For the most part is worked well (except for flying out of the machine because it wasn't held in), however the "confetti" didn't go far enough for my taste. To fix this I will have the confetti sitting in two tubes sitting at an oblique angle intersecting the main tube and will use the run off air from the ram to power the confetti cannons without losing power from the ram.


Magic link to video


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> In a group working on setting up a con.
> 
> Total. Clusterfuck.


Helping set up cons always is one.

Also oh hey DeadMau5


----------



## Neuron (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Helping set up cons always is one.
> 
> Also oh hey DeadMau5


I think he should see this then

:3


----------



## Cain (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Helping set up cons always is one.
> 
> Also oh hey DeadMau5


Ahaha, I saw that on EQD.
It'd be pretty hilarious if he turned out to actually be a brony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/06/friendship-is-magic-trading-cards-from.html
"I challenge you to a children's card game"


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season 2 episode 23: Ponyville confidential

1. So that's where Cakelestia came from

2. Holy shit, Big Mac talked!

3. No, the universe is not going to give you your damn cutie marks, because you kept on whining about them EVERY SINGLE EPISODE you appear in. If you would have just shut up, then you would have gotten them. But now the universe hates you.

4. Tiara starting a tabloid. Murdoch's daughter much?

5. Someone should do something to Tiara to smack some sense into her. I recommend sending her to Pedobear's house for a week. :V

6. I mean, seriously, what was the teacher thinking when she made her editor? What, did Daddy bribe the teacher or something?


O_O
[yt]7yCJ29A9Xmk[/yt]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jus' sayin'.
BEST. FUCKING. MUSICAL. NUMBER. EVER.

Even better than Summer Nights (Yes, from _Grease_. You Jelly?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzsxfO7dBlA

I'm not even gonna show or tell it you. You'll just have to find out .


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Somebody spoiled that Derpy is going to be a character in Fighting is Magic.  Her move set seems a bit.. overpowered.

Then again it's probably not as much of a game breaker as fluttershy's stare right now.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Somebody spoiled that Derpy is going to be a character in Fighting is Magic.  Her move set seems a bit.. overpowered.
> 
> Then again it's probably not as much of a game breaker as fluttershy's stare right now.


They'll have it all balanced out after they start playing around with the characters.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 5


Today involved a lot of thinking and measuring  so there wasn't much visible progress. I have cut the arm of the ram and the holder of the ram to the needed lengths. I drilled a hole in the side near the base of the arm. I also added a t-branch to the ram so that the excess air may bleed out through the hole so that the air may be used elsewhere. This also will allow it to be reset easier.  I started to build up the pipes that will carry the air to the confetti. Using some brackets I have attached the ram arm to the ram face (though the impact of the test popped two of the screws).


Below is the test from today. Sorry about the angle and the light. It was poor weather so I was stuck inside and the light wasn't working so I had to use a large spotlight. The point of the test was to see if the side pipes allowed air through when the ram was functioning. It seems to have worked although it happened very fast; and, there was much more power than I was expecting.


Magic Linky Thing


----------



## Ames (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Magic Linky Thing



Dude you'd at least want to wear some safety glasses or something.  PVC shattering under high pressure can be really fucking nasty.


----------



## Bando (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Ahaha, I saw that on EQD.
> It'd be pretty hilarious if he turned out to actually be a brony.


It would be amazing, although Joel does just like to fuck around. Hopefully this isn't a prank of his.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> YEAAAAAAAH



I'm famous! Yay!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> 4. Tiara starting a tabloid. Murdoch's daughter much?
> 
> 5. Someone should do something to Tiara to smack some sense into her. I recommend sending her to Pedobear's house for a week. :V
> 
> 6. I mean, seriously, what was the teacher thinking when she made her editor? What, did Daddy bribe the teacher or something?



Like everyone that thinks like me. She was thinking "Diamond Tiara is best filly" which is true in my mind, mostly.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm famous! Yay!



You are diamonds.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Uh oh guys, Notch has taken the lead again in the humble bundle.  However it's only by $120.  Quick, someone donate a few dollars.  We can win again.
http://humblebronybundle.blogspot.com/


Also EQD is about to break the 200,000,000 views mark.


----------



## Cain (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Uh oh guys, Notch has taken the lead again in the humble bundle.  However it's only by $120.  Quick, someone donate a few dollars.  We can win again.
> http://humblebronybundle.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Also EQD is about to break the 200,000,000 views mark.


D:
Well it still has around 2 million to go.
MUST. STAY. AWAKE. AND. SCREENSHOT.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Dude you'd at least want to wear some safety glasses or something.  PVC shattering under high pressure can be really fucking nasty.



The chance of it shattering is very low. It is all schedule 40 pressure rated PVC with ratings between 200 PSI and 350 PSI. I have not pressurized the system beyond 42 PSI. If it makes you feel better I will wear safety glasses when firing it.

Down to only about 7.5million on EqD. How are you getting 2 million?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Warning, will cause cuteness diabetus and other daww related problems-
[YT]NNmfp2n6KlQ#![/YT]


----------



## Cain (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> The chance of it shattering is very low. It is all schedule 40 pressure rated PVC with ratings between 200 PSI and 350 PSI. I have not pressurized the system beyond 42 PSI. If it makes you feel better I will wear safety glasses when firing it.
> 
> Down to only about 7.5million on EqD. How are you getting 2 million?


Goddamn, I meant _eight_ million.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Goddamn, I meant _eight_ million.


Actually 7.5 million.


Also someone came up with a good theory as to why the cakes kids are a pegasi and a unicorn.  If the ponies are polyploids then it's possible the traits came somewhere from their ancestors.  It would also explain alicorns.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy Recycle Bins


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Derpy Recycle Bins


Linux doesn't let you change your recycling bin icons :[

Wait I think I just figured it out.  Wait, no nevermind.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 6


Well I barely got anything done today. The weather was horribly nasty so I didn't think opening up the garage door was a good idea nor did I think killing lots of brain cells from trapped fumes was particularly brilliant. I was able to attach a few pieces together but today was pretty much wasted.


----------



## Cain (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Derpy Recycle Bins


Changed. So adowable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap, we actually got a shoutout from Wil Wheaton-


​


----------



## Carnie (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Helping set up cons always is one.
> 
> Also oh hey DeadMau5



Seems like it yeah >.<
You have any experience setting them up? Or anyone in here for that matter?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Seems like it yeah >.<
> You have any experience setting them up? Or anyone in here for that matter?


Make sure that parts of the convention schedule don't contradict each other.  For example if there's a dance party don't have another dance at the same time.  Also it's better to have a ton of events happening over the course of the day than all at once.  Just don't have it ridiculously early so that people have the chance to sleep.  I'd say have your events scheduled no earlier than 10am and no later than 10pm would give everyone enough sleep.

Also have a posterboard with basic need to know information with commonly asked questions on it.  Basically part of the posterboard will have a map, part of it will have the convention schedule and color code the map and the convention schedule.  For example if event 1 is in room 1 then highlight event 1 with the same color you use to highlight room 1 on the map.  Also stick commonly asked questions up on the board as well.

Also if the convention is having a charity drive have is as part of the main event.

To finish up, I know it might cost a bit.  However buy a ton of cheap soap, shampoo, toothpaste, tootbrushes and deoderant so that if someone forgot it they can just grab what they need.  You can add the cost of that to the cost of what it takes to sign up for the con.  Whenever someone signs in just hand them a baggie with it inside.  It can be utter crap soap or such, just enough to get them through the con.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Seems like it yeah >.<
> You have any experience setting them up? Or anyone in here for that matter?



Only in a volunteer capacity and was never a part of the leadership structure. Problems with leadership?



CannonFodder said:


> Helping set up cons always is one.
> 
> Also oh hey DeadMau5



And the follow up


----------



## Carnie (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Make sure that parts of the convention schedule don't contradict each other.  For example if there's a dance party don't have another dance at the same time.  Also it's better to have a ton of events happening over the course of the day than all at once.  Just don't have it ridiculously early so that people have the chance to sleep.  I'd say have your events scheduled no earlier than 10am and no later than 10pm would give everyone enough sleep.
> 
> Also have a posterboard with basic need to know information with commonly asked questions on it.  Basically part of the posterboard will have a map, part of it will have the convention schedule and color code the map and the convention schedule.  For example if event 1 is in room 1 then highlight event 1 with the same color you use to highlight room 1 on the map.  Also stick commonly asked questions up on the board as well.
> 
> ...



That's great advice actually, thanks! Are the hygienics really that necessary you think though? *shudder*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Only in a volunteer capacity and was never a part of the leadership structure. Problems with leadership?
> 
> 
> 
> And the follow up



Oh you have no idea. 

Out of the original main three in leadership, two turned out to be young minors. The third is the leader of the local brony group of a few hundred members though (named Vicki), so she has leadership skills at least. Vicki had no idea the other two were minors, so once two other members and I found out, we notified her of course. One of the minors completely ditched, so now Vicki is basically in charge.
 Still waiting for other developments, but we've gotten into contact with Punchline from bronycon, so we're in the process of finding some extra help at least. Not that I know for sure if Vicki even wants to seek help currently, or if she has people in mind from the local group for leadership. There's been a lack of communication as she seems a tad busy. This all happened over a short period of time though, so we'll see how things play out.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> That's great advice actually, thanks! Are the hygienics really that necessary you think though? *shudder*



OH GOD YES. It's not just con patrons. Volunteers wouldn't bathe either.



> Oh you have no idea.
> 
> Out of the original main three in leadership, two turned out to be young minors. The third is the leader of the local brony group of a few hundred members though (named Vicki), so she has leadership skills at least. Vicki had no idea the other two were minors, so once two other members and I found out, we notified her of course. One of the minors completely ditched, so now Vicki is basically in charge.
> Still waiting for other developments, but we've gotten into contact with Punchline from bronycon, so we're in the process of finding some extra help at least. Not that I know for sure if Vicki even wants to seek help currently, or if she has people in mind from the local group for leadership. There's been a lack of communication as she seems a tad busy. This all happened over a short period of time though, so we'll see how things play out.



If your group believes that she's going to be leader, you'll have to convince her to deputize a few of you to help oversea the details of the con (as mentioned above). And if it's that hard for her to keep up with information, she'll need someone to be her personal assistant in order to help facilitate communication. 

Planning a con, even a small one like the student run one I used to be a part of, is an extremely time consuming project if it's being done right. If she can't commit the time, then you need to appoint a head that will get it done right.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> That's great advice actually, thanks! Are the hygienics really that necessary you think though? *shudder*
> 
> Oh you have no idea.
> 
> ...


Oh another good thing about if you have all the activities planned to go on throughout the day instead of all at once.  If you have them streched out throughout the day it's easier on the volunteers and staff.  What I mean by that is you want to fully utilize the con rooms throughout the day so that the staff aren't streched thin.

Let's say it's a small convention over a three day weekend, also let's say there's only like 30 events planned.  You could theoretically get by on only using one convention room throughout those three days 10am-10pm.  If there's only one room that's been fully utilized then you don't need to spread your staff all throughout the convention.

What I'm getting at is you want to use as few rooms as possible so that the staff isn't running all over the place trying to take care of things.

Also have a artist den/dealer's den that is open 10am-10pm.  That way if someone doesn't want to go to a event they can check out the artist den when they feel like it.


Tl:dr; Try and make is so you _need_ the least amount of staff to have the con that way if you _have_ more than you need it'll be easier on you.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also oh hey DeadMau5


Oh hey again


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you interested you can actually make your OC come to life now.  The group behind ponykart is releasing their tool they use to make the ponies, so you can use it for your own characters now.
http://ponykart.net/node/32


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Any specific fanfics you guys like lately?
> I've been reading The End of Ponies, and even though it's easily THE LONGEST fanfic I've ever read, it's pretty good so far.
> A few manly tears have been shed here and there.



Oh goddess, I have not been tearjerked this many times by one story in my life. Ever. The End of Ponies is sheer gold and I fully endorse it to all of you to read! 

http://www.fimfiction.net/story/1571/1


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The End of Ponies is an awesome fic, totally worth the read.  It really gets you to think and feel.

>them feels

Though it isn't finished yet, the author hasn't uploaded new chapters since like December or something.  I really hope he picks this up again soon, I can't wait to continue with this story.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> The End of Ponies is an awesome fic, totally worth the read.  It really gets you to think and feel.
> 
> >them feels
> 
> Though it isn't finished yet, the author hasn't uploaded new chapters since like December or something.  I really hope he picks this up again soon, I can't wait to continue with this story.



Another fanfic I'll have to read. 

Also, I didn't know you were into ponies! Fk ya!


----------



## Cain (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Another fanfic I'll have to read.
> 
> Also, I didn't know you were into ponies! Fk ya!


Oh I have a brilliantly written fanfic I'm reading ATM. It's simply fantastic, and any way I try to describe it won't do the story any justice.
Here:http://www.fimfiction.net/story/19198/Background-Pony
It provokes real thought, and gives some insight as to what the background ponies could possibly feel. (Or just one in particular)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a question, what exactly is the brony documentary supposed to be about?


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question, what exactly is the brony documentary supposed to be about?


Basically, it's going to try and show a more positive side of bronies. A rebuttal to Fox News you could say.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> OH GOD YES. It's not just con patrons. Volunteers wouldn't bathe either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose we'll see how things develop :x Wish I had some real experience and more knowledge with it myself, I certainly have the time, hah.

Taking the hygiene advice to heart by the way .-.



CannonFodder said:


> Oh another good thing about if you have all the activities planned to go on throughout the day instead of all at once.  If you have them streched out throughout the day it's easier on the volunteers and staff.  What I mean by that is you want to fully utilize the con rooms throughout the day so that the staff aren't streched thin.
> 
> Let's say it's a small convention over a three day weekend, also let's say there's only like 30 events planned.  You could theoretically get by on only using one convention room throughout those three days 10am-10pm.  If there's only one room that's been fully utilized then you don't need to spread your staff all throughout the convention.
> 
> ...



Thanks again Cf :> Don't be surprised if I end up PMing ya if I have some specific questions, hehe.

Also - Andrew W.K. is a brony? 

https://twitter.com/AndrewWK/status/211869237109727232


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy bucking apples.
Ask jappleack is going "crisis on two earths" mode.
I have a feeling swag.mov is going to be awesome.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy bucking apples.
> Ask jappleack is going "crisis on two earths" mode.
> I have a feeling swag.mov is going to be awesome.


Yes


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yes


I wonder who the villain is going to be causing the destructions of the parallel equestrias?  The obvious choice would be Discord, but if hotdiggitydemon is going fullblown crisis on two earths then it could be a anti-faust or a discorded faust.

Hotdiggitydemon could go full on epic by getting every parallel mane6/celestia/luna/faust to win.

It would be the pony equivalent of this-
[YT]gCJ8cixpa5s[/YT]Skip to 0:50


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's a double post, but content.
Apparently someone is working on a game called ponycraft-
[YT]QoK5EWZdrzM[/YT]
I know it's pretty much a rip off of starcraft, but this is his first update and all the animations were placeholder animations to prove he can do it.
This is more of a alpha 1.0, so it's probably a long time until the final project.

Also Fighting is Magic seems to be chugging along nicely.  Last time they talked about it they said they want to get the game to work before it looks nice.  Basically find bugs and glitches before they are a problem.  From what I hear about their development process once the game is working they can begin adding in more characters and such.  They also said they may add in more characters after the game is finished.


Also Legends of Equestria is back.  The team had disbanded and the mmo basically fell apart, however he's basically working on getting a new team to continue it instead of just shelving it.  Props to him for not just giving up.

Also there's another mmo, only two though.  I can't remember what is the name right now, but they seem to be gaining some serious momentum.

Oh also ponykart is working on several other maps as well.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm pretty excited for Fighting is Magic and PonyKart!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm pretty excited for Fighting is Magic and PonyKart!


I wonder how long until they are out?
My guess is either sometime late this year or early next year.

Damnit, ponies stop making me feel bad for internet explorer-
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5gxkvdzFI1rxqa33o1_r1_500.png
Ubuntu can't even use internet explorer and this is making me want to use it.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wonder how long until they are out?
> My guess is either sometime late this year or early next year.


No idea... Time will tell I guess.



CannonFodder said:


> Damnit, ponies stop making me feel bad for internet explorer-
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5gxkvdzFI1rxqa33o1_r1_500.png
> Ubuntu can't even use internet explorer and this is making me want to use it.


Brb, switching to IE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> No idea... Time will tell I guess.
> 
> 
> Brb, switching to IE.


Well fighting is magic said they may do a beta, which would be awesome.  However if they do that it's probably going to be like a half roster.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well fighting is magic said they may do a beta, which would be awesome.  However if they do that it's probably going to be like a half roster.


I'm willing to bet it would just be 2 characters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm willing to bet it would just be 2 characters.


Well Applejack and Twilight are close to done so we may see a beta soon.  Rarity is about half way done.  Fluttershy is no where near completed.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not. I still don't like IE 9 even if I do feel bad for her. Someone made a tumblr for her.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Day 7 + 8


I didn't get anything done either day.


Day 7 I spent on a side project making a gift for my father.


Day 8 I was not feeling well and after the Coast Guard event I went to sleep.


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Day 9


I got a bit done today, but I had to undo it then redo it so I lost lots of time.


After purchasing the last bits of PVC, I bought the wood I will use for the interior structure of the cannon. I cemented together most of the rest of PVC leaving only a few more pipes to cut and cement. I cut out the face of the cannon (that piece on the very front) so that I could finish up the air system (the air ducts for the "smoke" exit though the face). However, I realized that I wouldn't be able to get the things placed correctly until I attached the air system to a frame. The wood pieces decided to not cooperate in being attached to each other so that took a very long time. My drill bit also decided it didn't like being a drill bit and refused to go through the wood. I was eventually able to put everything together and have the system attached by clamps/braces to the frame. Once I put the tube on and the face I noticed that the air tank would stick out the bottom. After fiddling around trying to get some of the wood out without unscrewing everything, I gave up and unscrewed everything. I removed 3/4 of an inch from the forward vertical supports so that the air tank would angle upwards. I re-screwed everything back together and it seems to fit fine. I then tested it (wearing safety glasses) to make sure it wouldn't explode with it being bent about 10 degrees. It worked fine so everything is good for tomorrow.


I'm sorry I have no picture today but I don't feel like pulling my stuff out there to photograph it and the area is enough a mess to send Twilight into a coma.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Tonight I've been listening to some brony music on youtube and I came across this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0SDIIM-uT8

Totally blown away by this one, and the chorus is amazing


----------



## Cain (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Tonight I've been listening to some brony music on youtube and I came across this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0SDIIM-uT8
> 
> Totally blown away by this one, and the chorus is amazing


Okay, great, found yet another enthralling fanfic to add to my queue.
Damn you, Vukasin >_<


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Okay, great, found yet another enthralling fanfic to add to my queue.
> Damn you, Vukasin >_<


You should be thanking me instead! It's actually a pretty good fic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You should be thanking me instead! It's actually a pretty good fic.


You're killing my free time >_<

Speaking of killing my free time I spent the last two days ponifying my room.  The last room I lived in was far smaller so I couldn't fit as much of my stuff in it, now I have about 60 square feet more of wall space.  Now my walls are filled with art I've done, furry art and ponies.  There's only a few spots that I don't have stuff on cause I'm too short to reach or it'd get in the way.

...You're next door.
door: -_-'


----------



## kytris (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rainbow dash is awesome :0


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, how many "robo ponies" are there? 
I'm not exactly a total brony, but it's easy and fun to make fan art for ponies. Just want to see if mine is...unique or not.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You're killing my free time >_<


It's time well spent, believe me.



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of killing my free time I spent the last two days ponifying my room.  The last room I lived in was far smaller so I couldn't fit as much of my stuff in it, now I have about 60 square feet more of wall space.  Now my walls are filled with art I've done, furry art and ponies.  There's only a few spots that I don't have stuff on cause I'm too short to reach or it'd get in the way.


There is no space on my walls for anything anymore. Metal/Punk posters have filled them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We're about 40% through the off season folks.  About a week and a half from now we'll be halfway through.  While it seems like forever it'll seem to go faster when you realize we're getting closer and counting down instead.

Holy shit vinyl scratch is canon.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/06/mlp-licensing-expo-2012-images-from.html


----------



## Cain (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You're killing my free time >_<
> 
> Speaking of killing my free time I spent the last two days ponifying my room.  The last room I lived in was far smaller so I couldn't fit as much of my stuff in it, now I have about 60 square feet more of wall space.  Now my walls are filled with art I've done, furry art and ponies.  There's only a few spots that I don't have stuff on cause I'm too short to reach or it'd get in the way.
> 
> ...





Vukasin said:


> It's time well spent, believe me.
> 
> 
> There is no space on my walls for anything anymore. Metal/Punk posters have filled them.


Heh, I'm not one for decorating my room with art and posters and the like. Anyways, not exactly open about the whole brony thing in my non-Internet life.
I will wait, for college.
If FiM even lasts another three years :c


Pachi-O said:


> Hey, how many "robo ponies" are there?
> I'm not exactly a total brony, but it's easy and fun to make fan art for ponies. Just want to see if mine is...unique or not.


Crush. Kill. Destroy. Swag.
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Heh, I'm not one for decorating my room with art and posters and the like. Anyways, not exactly open about the whole brony thing in my non-Internet life.
> I will wait, for college.
> If FiM even lasts another three years :c


I highly doubt it's going to die anytime soon.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 10


Today I added more the interior frame. I also built the things that will hold back the ram so it doesn't fly out of the cannon and kill somebody. I second guessed myself very many times today, each time the original was correct so I had to undo everything and redo it again. I lost a lot of time and wood because of this.


Other than that the day ended (I stopped at midnight) I had to stop ran out of power in the drill, ran out of screws, need to get back my miter saw, and I ran out of tea.


Below is how the thing looks right now. It seems to weigh about 40lbs (18kg).


http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5jgaySiZL1r8o3kmo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I will wait, for college.


Oh man, you should have seen my dorm when I was in university.

When I turned my roommate into a brony we went all out for the decorations.


----------



## Horrors (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sorry, what*

I'm surprized, thanks!


----------



## Cain (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Sorry, what*



Vukasin said:


> Oh man, you should have seen my dorm when I was in university.
> 
> When I turned my roommate into a brony we went all out for the decorations.


xD
My first order of business, when I get settled into my dorm room, is immediately convert roommate to brony if he/she is not one already.
And then do what you did.


Horrors said:


> I'm surprized, thanks!


...
Can't tell if low content post, or just spambot.


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

just got done with watching season 2, when does season 3 come out?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It should come out in September.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It should come out in September.


If I remember correctly a website accidentally spilled the official air date for season 3 to be the first saturday in september.  So we're chugging towards it slowly.  So the break inbetween seasons is a little bit shorter than last break.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think they also stretched this season out a bit more. Now, I just hope there is someway I will be able to watch it when it comes out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...You know considering how at least half of furries are also bronies what would the terminology even be for us?
The obvious choice would be "bronyfur", but that's grammatically incorrect.  The grammatically correct version would be "bronifur".  However that just sounds stupid.  A contraction would be "brofur", but that makes it sounds like stereotypical jokes who are furry smashing cans of beer against their foreheads talking about furcons.

The other choice would be to use the word "pony", but that holds the same problem.

We have found two words unable to be contracted.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^I solved that by no longer calling myself a furry.


----------



## Cain (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...You know considering how at least half of furries are also bronies what would the terminology even be for us?
> The obvious choice would be "bronyfur", but that's grammatically incorrect.  The grammatically correct version would be "bronifur".  However that just sounds stupid.  A contraction would be "brofur", but that makes it sounds like stereotypical jokes who are furry smashing cans of beer against their foreheads talking about furcons.
> 
> The other choice would be to use the word "pony", but that holds the same problem.
> ...


Well for one, the bronies are universally hated around the internet, so maybe furry would be a slightly better title to give yourself (still hated, but just less). 
*Shrugs*
But yeah, like Hakar, I've resigned to just calling myself a Brony first, furry second (never).


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Sorry, what*



Cain said:


> xD
> My first order of business, when I get settled into my dorm room, is immediately convert roommate to brony if he/she is not one already.
> And then do what you did


Don't force it, man. It took several weeks of watching the new episodes while he was in the room for him to actually get interested in trying an episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Well for one, the bronies are universally hated around the internet, so maybe furry would be a slightly better title to give yourself (still hated, but just less).
> *Shrugs*
> But yeah, like Hakar, I've resigned to just calling myself a Brony first, furry second (never).


Good point.

Also ha, we finally found a word that people can't make a stupid abbreviation for.  With digimon you can just call yourself a digifur, pokemon you can call yourself a pokefur.  With brony cause of the y at the end it's impossible to make a contraction :v

That was half sarcasm.  I'm half glad it's impossible to make a contraction and half joking about it.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A furry-pony maybe.

This seems relevant - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (e621)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sweet my celestia bling bag pony came in the mail.
That means I have everypony that isn't a recolor.  I wish they would fix the fluttershy blind bag pony :\


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 11


I finished the pneumatic ram and restrainers. Today's test had me very nervous because if it failed the entire project would be scrapped. It worked quite well despite fears that it would splinter apart.


The puff of smoke is flour I had put in to verify air was coming out of the side tubes.


After I finished that part I tried to attach the tube to the system. After about 6 hours of work I am no closer to actually getting the thing on.


[video=youtube;dpmFgkf60ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpmFgkf60ho[/video]


Currently it weighs 50lbs (22kg) and has become far more complicated that I ever imagined.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn, it looks like we lost the humble bundle.  Oh well, we tried our best.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I would have donated, but I already have most of the games that were in the bundle. I decided to save more money for the next one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
Correction Humble Brony Bundle won again.   Turns out the server had a moment and just didn't know what went wrong.  We beat Notch by $822.17


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I've written a prologue and gone some distance into a chapter. SO SERIOUS.


----------



## Conker (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had a Pony dream last night, a really crazy one. I was watching an episode, I believe the first episode of season three. The episode specifically dealt with racism and depression.

I don't really remember much, but I'll fill in what memory gaps I can.

Equestria is but one continent, and Twilight and co found themselves off in another area populated with humans. The humans didn't care for magical beasts and had a pretty well, GTFO attitude about them. I don't remember why everyone had to go here, but I know the climax of the episode involved Spike doing something really badass. I wish I could remember what that was. Pinkie did something crazy too, but I also can't remember.

What sticks out very vividly is the end. Raibowdash and Applejack were conversing, apologizing to each other over something that happened earlier. Twilight talked to them for a bit, but then left because she had to go write a letter. She was feeling pretty depressed though, but I'm not sure why. I think she wasn't included in something important, or the attitude of the town was getting to her.

The episode ended with still shots and some slow music. RBD and AJ were sneaking into places they weren't wanted and then running away in fits of laughter, not caring about the attitude of the shitty town. Twilight wanted to stop in at a bar to get a drink (yes, a bar, there was a sign that said "bar" above the bar), but she wasn't allowed in for being of magic decent. She was super depressed, and the next slide showed her walking away and then her friends finding her to comfort her.

It's an episode that will never get made for so many reasons, but I liked it and still do. Could make a fanfic I suppose, but I've no time for that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I had a Pony dream last night, a really crazy one. I was watching an episode, I believe the first episode of season three. The episode specifically dealt with racism and depression.
> 
> I don't really remember much, but I'll fill in what memory gaps I can.
> 
> ...


There are a couple theories out there similar to that.  Basically that their planet is either a parallel timeline earth or a planet that has human visitors in the past.  It would explain so much about their iconoclastic technology.


----------



## Cain (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Well, I've written a prologue and gone some distance into a chapter. SO SERIOUS.


Damn youuuuuuuuu
*shakes fist*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Damn youuuuuuuuu
> *shakes fist*



If it makes you feel any better, I've done any writing today. Mo problems.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 12


I was finally able to attach the tube after some very frustrating cutting. The tube is screwed on in a few places, though it was very hard to get the drill in there (I actually had to put the screw in by 
hoof). It is also glued along everywhere it contacts with the wood. The face of the cannon has been attached (though I accidentally put it on upside down).

I have also finished the air system. I added the branches to the T-brackets on the off shoot pipe. These run four narrow pipes to the face where small holes have been drilled for the air to escape. I also cut and glued the elbow on the
mane branches so then it would allow the air to exit out the 
mane tube firing the confetti. I cut holes in the 
mane tube so the pipes would fit and attached them with glue.

Right now it weighs about 60lbs and is five 
hooves long. I didnâ€™t realize how large it was until I tried to turn it around.

All I have left on the internal frame is to build the firing button (and for some reason my valve has decided to start being sticky).

I will post video of it testing tomorrow. The weather was quite bad here today

(I don't know what happened with the last two lines, I did my best to fix them)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well DeadMau5 isn't a brony and was just messing around, however andrew wk is.

Also apparently in askjappleack the true enemy isn't discord, it's a titan.  Quick someone summon hercules.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well DeadMau5 isn't a brony and was just messing around, however andrew wk is.
> 
> Also apparently in askjappleack the true enemy isn't discord, it's a titan.  Quick someone summon hercules.



It's about damn time he started getting somewhere.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well DeadMau5 isn't a brony and was just messing around, however andrew wk is.


And he's going to a brony convention.

I wish I could go....


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I wish I could go....


You and me both.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Coworker decided she would look up the show because I harassed everyone there enough about it. She watched the first two episodes and told me it was boring. So like a Mormon that was let into your house, I began the negotiation. She's watched the first two episodes, which are a good introduction to the characters, so I sold her on checking out 3 more, one including bridle gossip. SOON... SOOON


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Coworker decided she would look up the show because I harassed everyone there enough about it. She watched the first two episodes and told me it was boring. So like a Mormon that was let into your house, I began the negotiation. She's watched the first two episodes, which are a good introduction to the characters, so I sold her on checking out 3 more, one including bridle gossip. SOON... SOOON


I know that feeling.

It's kinda hard to get people to try and watch the show though.  Even with completely spoiling the plot for the season 2 finale people still use the "but it's for little girls" excuse :\


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> It's kinda hard to get people to try and watch the show though.  Even with completely spoiling the plot for the season 2 finale people still use the "but it's for little girls" excuse :\



Need to know what sells. Bipolar disorder and pony racism usually grabs their ear. Then talk about how a pony was sent to hell.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Need to know what sells. Bipolar disorder and pony racism usually grabs their ear. Then talk about how a pony was sent to hell.


I've tried that multiple times.

Turns out their hooves work through granular jamming.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZKOI_lVDPpw#!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I've tried that multiple times.
> 
> Turns out their hooves work through granular jamming.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZKOI_lVDPpw#!



Can't win them all.

Also, that just makes their hooves all the more creepy/awesome.


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh mah god.


Every forum I go to...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Can't win them all.
> 
> Also, that just makes their hooves all the more creepy/awesome.


That means they have prehensile hooves, prehensile tails, prehensile wings, prehensile magic..... I'm jelly.


NatasAisaka said:


> Oh mah god.
> 
> 
> Every forum I go to...


Join us, resistance is futile.


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies are okay.

Llamas are better. I'll give Cartoon Network millions for a My Little Llama series.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



NatasAisaka said:


> Ponies are okay.
> 
> Llamas are better. I'll give Cartoon Network millions for a My Little Llama series.


Speaking of Llamas am I the only one that thinks the ponies in mlp:fim don't actually look like ponies?  They look like a crossbreed between Llamas and deer or something.

Plus their anatomy is just weird.


----------



## Cain (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of Llamas am I the only one that thinks the ponies in mlp:fim don't actually look like ponies?  They look like a crossbreed between Llamas and deer or something.
> 
> Plus their anatomy is just weird.


Frankly I don't care what they are, they are adorable and funny, and that is all that matters.


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You may be on to something there, CannonFodder.

If anything, the original series of MLP has more pony-ish looking ponies.


----------



## Cain (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, wow, I found something that blew my mind.
I'm re-watching the two seasons (season three y u no here yet ;_ and I caught this in episode 1, season 1:
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8391/pony1x.jpg
Inside the hourglass is a picture of the Night Mare Moon, and this appears precisely as twilight says "The mythical mare in the moon is in fact Night Mare Moon", and the picture is exactly in the same position as a unicorn statue on the wall:
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/648/pony2f.jpg
I didn't notice it first time 'round, and it's really subtle. I'm sure others have noticed it, but I just thought it was pretty smart of the artists to do that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^I noticed that only recently too, it surprised me when I realized it.


Cain said:


> Frankly I don't care what they are, they are adorable and funny, and that is all that matters.


I know, I was just pointing out something odd.


NatasAisaka said:


> You may be on to something there, CannonFodder.
> 
> If anything, the original series of MLP has more pony-ish looking ponies.


Personally my best guess of how their world works is that it's a parallel timeline earth where sapience came about very early on and the ponies are a offshoot of the equidae family.  Think about it for a second, as humans our whole selling point is that we have hands.  If we had to compete against a wide assortment of creatures competing that some of them not only have hands, but can use magic we'd lose.  Even if war didn't break out, just competeting against so many species as well that also have biological advantages that make us look like chumps in comparison we sure as hell not be the dominate species.
Tl:dr; "It was earth all along"


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You sort of had me until you said that.


I don't look that far into this show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



NatasAisaka said:


> You sort of had me until you said that.
> 
> 
> I don't look that far into this show.


That's nothing, some guy tried to figure out their laws of physics to explain their cartoon physics.


----------



## Cain (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I forgot how goddamn adorable young luna/season 1 luna. D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap, pony rock is getting it's own animation.

Granted it's a parody song, but I'm a fan of shadyvox.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap, pony rock is getting it's own animation.
> 
> Granted it's a parody song, but I'm a fan of shadyvox.


I may not be a fan of the song, but I can give credit where credit is due. He did a fantastic job of recreating the song, and he did it almost perfectly. The vocals are also amazing.

I look forward to seeing the animation for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I may not be a fan of the song, but I can give credit where credit is due. He did a fantastic job of recreating the song, and he did it almost perfectly. The vocals are also amazing.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the animation for it.


Shadyvox is also a pretty good singer.  Speaking of shadyvox if it wasn't for him I would have never found rocketshipresort.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> rocketshipresort.


I'm not sure who this is


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm not sure who this is


A way underviewed youtube account that shadyvox has done work for.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 12


I didnâ€™t get much done today, just a few more screws screwed and a few pieces of wood attached to make the switch.


__________________________________________________  _______________________________________


Day 13


[video=youtube;YUgcagL0LY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUgcagL0LY0[/video]
[video=youtube;AnHUfHPnoQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnHUfHPnoQ4[/video]


Today I finished the internal structure and tested it. The test was rather underwhelming. I will test it again using the air compressor so I can get more pressure.


After that I began on the skeleton that will hold the skin. The things arenâ€™t fitting that well together. If somepony else tries this, try to use a compound miter saw. That would help a lot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Day 12
> 
> 
> I didnâ€™t get much done today, just a few more screws screwed and a few pieces of wood attached to make the switch.
> ...


The party cannon is going to be epic when you finally get it done.


----------



## Cain (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone else find it funny as hell that Tara Strong voices the main character in Lollipop Chainsaw?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Does anyone else find it funny as hell that Tara Strong voices the main character in Lollipop Chainsaw?


I just find it funny that Tara Strong voices a female character in more than half of all created media.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well crud, ponibooru is shutting down.


----------



## Cain (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well crud, ponibooru is shutting down.


Whassat


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Whassat


Ponibooru was THE mainsite for all pony images.

Basically the reason why it's shutting down is the servers couldn't handle the amount of people that visited.  Derpibooru is taking it's place though.  So if you use ponibooru and have saved artists that you can't find elsewhere you better save your searches on derpibooru.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ponibooru was THE mainsite for all pony images.
> 
> Basically the reason why it's shutting down is the servers couldn't handle the amount of people that visited.  Derpibooru is taking it's place though.  So if you use ponibooru and have saved artists that you can't find elsewhere you better save your searches on derpibooru.



All the images are available for download though.
All of them...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> All the images are available for download though.
> All of them...


Until august 17.

Also apparently derpibooru seems be a okay site so far,  right now they're dealing with the obvious swarm of people sigining up.  Give it a couple hours and it'll be back up to speed.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well crud, ponibooru is shutting down.


What?

no

*NO*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> What?
> 
> no
> 
> *NO*


Well the amount of people on it was maxing out the servers, there were some serious problems with the site itself and the final straw was it got trolled to death by people uploading gore and that "rabid brony" meme trying to push it past it's breaking point.

Derpibooru seems like a pretty good site actually, they even allow you a rss feed and a watch list.

The last image on ponibooru was a nice one though-
http://atryl.deviantart.com/art/Just-smile-308807337


----------



## Cain (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> All the images are available for download though.
> All of them...


Oh well, time to download all of them to revel in the pony madness.

Also, even though I've seen it so many times because it's awesome, has anyone else read Moonstuck? I love it, so much. And if so, have you seen this adorable dub people have done on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akLqFyZ0ceY&list=FLB2_pp_Yv9Ss-bbMaw1EhuQ&index=8&feature=plpp_video
Woona is best pony.
And cutest pony.
And most adorable pony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Oh well, time to download all of them to revel in the pony madness.
> 
> Also, even though I've seen it so many times because it's awesome, has anyone else read Moonstuck? I love it, so much. And if so, have you seen this adorable dub people have done on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akLqFyZ0ceY&list=FLB2_pp_Yv9Ss-bbMaw1EhuQ&index=8&feature=plpp_video
> Woona is best pony.
> ...


The safe selection torrent is huge!  The highest rated safe images file is like 27 gb.

Also yes I do read moonstuck.  Woona is most adorable pony.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Day 14


Well I did nothing today.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Day 15


I continued a bit more of the outer frame. I am getting rather bored with this whole thing so I decided to build one of the wheels. It is 28" in diameter and weighs 24 pounds. On the back of the wheel are four 2x2 lengths of wood to hold the thing together. 






(Pinkie Pie Ornament for size reference. She is backwards because my video camera flips the image.)


I am now out of wood except for the pieces I've already cut for a few other parts of the frame so I need to go out and buy more.


----------



## Cain (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The safe selection torrent is huge!  The highest rated safe images file is like 27 gb.
> 
> Also yes I do read moonstuck.  Woona is most adorable pony.


Omigod the non-selection safe, and by that I mean all the safe images, torrent was not accepted by my uTorrent, because it was too big.
LOL.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Omigod the non-selection safe, and by that I mean all the safe images, torrent was not accepted by my uTorrent, because it was too big.
> LOL.


Yeah I'm going to have to cancel my download, cause the file is too large for my computer as well.

Also I think Derpibooru is going to be a really good site for bronies cause it's like they took the functionality of a art site and put it together with a image dump site.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I like it so far


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, I like it so far


The watch list should at least reduce the amount of reach the site gets, cause if people can just check their watch list they don't have to keep searching.
I just wish they would have the auto reload function be off by default, cause I'm not sure how much that takes up though.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Day 16

I bought more wood today. Then I made a wheel.


----------



## Cain (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is by far one of the funniest posts I've seen on EQD:
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/06/so.html#idc-container
Combines Tiarawhy (I never thought they'd feature anything from that on the front page), Chainsaw Lollipop, Twilight Sparkle, and of course Tara Strong.
I laughed so hard.


----------



## Namba (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My first and final post, because I gotta get this off my chest... Rainbowdash is pretty legit.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Eyal Flurry said:


> My first and final post, because I gotta get this off my chest... Rainbowdash is pretty legit.



You may go in peace.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The information on the trading cards is out.  It's just collector cards.  I can't say I'm not surprised, but I was kinda hoping for battle cards.


----------



## Renafan (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In this day and age, I'm not surprised that something like My Little Pony can turn guys into "bronies".  I mean (and this is probably not the BEST example)...look what Twilight did to girls everywhere...turned them into "Twihards".  So, you gotta give the show props for what it has accomplished...turning a relatively meager 80s toy franchise into a phenomenon.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Renafan said:


> In this day and age, I'm not surprised that something like My Little Pony can turn guys into "bronies".  I mean (and this is probably not the BEST example)...look what Twilight did to girls everywhere...turned them into "Twihards".  So, you gotta give the show props for what it has accomplished...turning a relatively meager 80s toy franchise into a phenomenon.


First of all, they're Twitards. With a T.

Secondly, this is a fun show that is nothing like its earlier iterations that creates a happy, feel-good environment that doesn't devolve into mindless, childish banter. Basically, a nice children's show that doesn't remind you it's a children's show. The other is a nearly middle-aged woman writing her shitty, plot-hole-infested erotic teenage fantasy.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Basically, a nice children's show that doesn't remind you it's a children's show.



It's one of the few children's shows that I know that doesn't feel like it's a parody of actual children's shows.


----------



## Cain (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I forgot how much I love Braeburn.
And the various gay fanfics written on him. I guess it's 'cause of his long hair. (me gusta o_o)
There's a really good one of him and Soarin', and it's excellently written: http://www.fimfiction.net/story/24088/Winding-Roads There's a sequel currently being written, the link's included in the last chapter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's one of the few children's shows that I know that doesn't feel like it's a parody of actual children's shows.


Yeah, most kids shows nowadays when you are watching them feel like ashton kutcher is going to pop out and say "you got punked son".

Good news everybody, turns out the rumors of a official mlp:fim game is true and has just been announced.  Nobody is quite sure what sort of game it is though.


----------



## Cain (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nothing to see from this edit.

Also, I have used derpibooru for the first time, in finding a picture to create my new avatar. Created an account there too. I sense that I'll be visiting that site for many years to come :I


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Fellow bronies, we must devise some sort of reward to whoever accomplishes the task of being the 200,000th viewer of this thread, or the 10,000th poster. :I



Impossible as far as I know, and no let's not.  Nailing a specific post just encourages spamming.  Sorry.

[Insert sad Derpy Hooves here.]


----------



## Cain (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Impossible as far as I know, and no let's not.  Nailing a specific post just encourages spamming.  Sorry.
> 
> [Insert sad Derpy Hooves here.]


Damn.
I'll remove that post and it can be a secret :U


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Speaking of views, EquestriaDaily is about to hit 200 million views sometime today.
Around 11,000 10,000 9,000 views left until then.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find it too cutesy. I watched some while looking after my young niece. (3-4 years old)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lead Jester said:


> I find it too cutesy. I watched some while looking after my young niece. (3-4 years old)


You get used to it after a while.

Although the season two finale did get pretty violent for a kids show.

ARGH!  I missed the 200 million EQD view.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You get used to it after a while.
> 
> Although the season two finale did get pretty violent for a kids show.


I will give it another shot when the situation arises.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lead Jester said:


> I will give it another shot when the situation arises.


Season 2 episodes 25 and 26 are the season finale.

Episode 26 all out war is declared.  My immediate thought after watching it was, "well, there goes the G rating"


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Season 2 episodes 25 and 26 are the season finale.
> 
> Episode 26 all out war is declared.  My immediate thought after watching it was, "well, there goes the G rating"


Defiantly sounds interesting... Probably embracing the "unplanned audience group". I will look into it at some point sooner then later.


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, Hasbro has commissioned Gameloft into making an iOS pony game. Gameloft makes a lot of really high quality iOS games that are pure ripoffs of other games. NOVA was Halo, for example. They also have a Red Dead Redemption and Starcraft ripoff set of games. They play quite well, actually, so this is pretty cool. I hope they turn out a good GAME and not some bullshit novelty thing with ponies on it.

Also, The Comedy Button (a podcast I listen to frequently) has bronies in the next episode. I won't listen to it until Monday at work, but I guess their take isn't exactly positive. Ah well. I'll go bitch at em in their facebook page if I need to :V 

Those curious should give the show a listen; it needs more listeners and is actually really really funny.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, Hasbro has commissioned Gameloft into making an iOS pony game. Gameloft makes a lot of really high quality iOS games that are pure ripoffs of other games. NOVA was Halo, for example. They also have a Red Dead Redemption and Starcraft ripoff set of games. They play quite well, actually, so this is pretty cool. I hope they turn out a good GAME and not some bullshit novelty thing with ponies on it.
> 
> Also, The Comedy Button (a podcast I listen to frequently) has bronies in the next episode. I won't listen to it until Monday at work, but I guess their take isn't exactly positive. Ah well. I'll go bitch at em in their facebook page if I need to :V
> 
> Those curious should give the show a listen; it needs more listeners and is actually really really funny.


One of two most likely possibilities about the upcoming game-
1)A really good knockoff of another game, but I'm not sure how they can possibly do that.
2)A really good game.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Season 2 episodes 25 and 26 are the season finale.
> 
> Episode 26 all out war is declared.  My immediate thought after watching it was, "well, there goes the G rating"


A PG rating is fine too.

A PG-13 or R rating is fine as well. I don't mind seeing pony heads flying. As long as it's not the main 6. Or derpy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> or R rating is fine as well. I don't mind seeing pony heads flying.


...Okay, I am disturbed especially considering you're avatar is crazy twilight.


----------



## Conker (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> One of two most likely possibilities about the upcoming game-
> 1)A really good knockoff of another game, but I'm not sure how they can possibly do that.
> 2)A really good game.


That's a bit optimistic. Gameloft seems to make good games, but they are still on the iOS device and hampered by strict touch controls. 

NOVA played fine, but only if you tack on the "for being on an iPod"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That's a bit optimistic. Gameloft seems to make good games, but they are still on the iOS device and hampered by strict touch controls.
> 
> NOVA played fine, but only if you tack on the "for being on an iPod"


I know, but considering how popular the show is I don't think they're going to let us down.  It will probably be a good game "for iOS".  My best guess is it's going to be somewhere around a "7 out of 10" to a "9 out of 10".

It really depends on what the story will be and what the game controls will be.  Also a strict touch controls doesn't necessarily dictate the quality of a game, it really is up to the developer to make the game good.  You can theoretically make a good touchscreen control game, it's just game developers have been solely focused on importing gameplay mechanics from console or such to portable devices.

However since Hasbro seems to be on the ball for trying to make stuff the fans like, I think at the very least Hasbro is going to be poking Gameloft with a stick going "make it better".


STOP THE PRESSES!
I just found out there's a brony con not a hour and half away.

Aww, my money for next semester won't come in until the friday after.  Can someone help me find any other conventions in texas?


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Aww, my money for next semester won't come in until the friday after.  Can someone help me find any other conventions in texas?


I don't even know any cons in Canada, so I won't be much help.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I don't even know any cons in Canada, so I won't be much help.


Argh, I wish I had saved some money this semester.  I didn't even know brony fan fair existed.

I would go to the one in dallas, but it's basically a attachment to a anime con.

Also EQD posted some information about who visits the site and such-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/06/200000000-celebration-post.html
There are bronies almost everywhere.


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Argh, I wish I had saved some money this semester.  I didn't even know brony fan fair existed.
> 
> I would go to the one in dallas, but it's basically a attachment to a anime con.
> 
> ...


Except central africa.
Quick, send some missionaries! :V


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also, holy crap, I never knew Veggie55 was a guy, and _Irish.
_Found out by watching his lineart tutorial on YT (via EQD)
I am proud to share something in common with one of the better known pony fanartists D:

You learn new things everyday.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So it seems my blog is getting fanart.

Huzzah!


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> So it seems my blog is getting fanart.
> 
> Huzzah!


Well, someone's successful :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me or does Equestria need a army?  Does the royal guard count, but they're essentially the redshirts from star trek minus the dying.


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or does Equestria need a army?  Does the royal guard count, but they're essentially the redshirts from star trek minus the dying.


I think the royal guard, both of Celestia and Luna, constitute Equestria's 'army'. I'd say that the title of 'Royal Guards' are just that, titles, and they serve as Equestria's army. Many battalions in the British Army are similar, and have names like "Princess Of Wales' Royal Regiment" and yet elements of that group were/are actively serving in Iraq/Afghanistan, seeing combat on many occasions.

Edit:
Hmm...
That actually gives me an idea for another fanfic.
Damn you, Cannon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Edit:
> Hmm...
> That actually gives me an idea for another fanfic.
> Damn you, Cannon.


Hehehe.

At least I give you ideas for fanfics.  Better to have that than writer's block.


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> At least I give you ideas for fanfics.  Better to have that than writer's block.


Yeah but I end up kicking myself because I never finish my stories, being the procrastinator I am.
;_;


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://kvernikovskiy.deviantart.com/art/Resignation-Part-1-310290652

Man, I love Pinkamena stuff


----------



## Cain (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> http://kvernikovskiy.deviantart.com/art/Resignation-Part-1-310290652
> 
> Man, I love Pinkamena stuff


Wow...
That's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Conker (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://ejaculationismagic.tumblr.com/

SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER NSFW

I just wanted to ruin everyones' day.


----------



## Cain (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> http://ejaculationismagic.tumblr.com/
> 
> SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER NSFW
> 
> I just wanted to ruin everyones' day.








Wow.
Jesus Christ.
If that's actually, ugh, _real __semen_, that's just fucking disgusting. I don't mind cloppers/MLP R34 community, but fuck, that just takes things to a whole new level of genuine disgust.
That's infinitely worse than, say, Tiarawhy. 
Fucking hell, who the hell uploads pictures of their goddamn semen? And with it splattered over bloody MLP toys, no less.
Ugh, just when you think you've seen the worst of the internet, something that opens up the abyss even further comes along and sticks it right up your ass.

Goddamn. You succeeded, Conker.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I remember Ponibooru being spammed with those, so I made a parody.

Also, have a Ridiculously Photogenic Stallion to make things better.


----------



## Cain (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I remember Ponibooru being spammed with those, so I made a parody.
> 
> Also, have a Ridiculously Photogenic Stallion to make things better.


xD
That made things a bit better.

Anyways, remember that fanfic (not the one about the Royal Guards) I said I had started to write earlier? No, I didn't either. I put it off for about a week and a bit, but finally got off my ass and wrote some more. 
Here's the Prologue:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yOLnCr-dwOWiTr7zj4z-el5ayDwJSsfrBc4N33dyHcs/edit
I'd appreciate some sort of critique and opinions, and also I'd like to ask you guys something (for after you've read the fic), do you think I should put in a segment similar to Rainbow's musing, except with AJ musing over Rainbow? Not too sure if that kind of thing would be seen as too uniform/mirrored, as in "I just wrote something for one character, now I'm gonna write something similar for the other character in question right afterwards." kind of way. 
So, AJ section, or leave it with Rainbow?

Thanks, in advance. I'll be hoping to churn out some more of the fic before I go off on holiday, and I may be able to write some more on said holiday, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Party Cannon project will have to be put on hold until the week of Thanksgiving when I return home. I was unable to finish the project due to time and difficulties I was having with the construction. I also didn't want to spend my last couple days in the garage trying to build this thing. In November I will start working on it again. 


Inciatus


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I just wanted to ruin everyones' day.


I-Pie showed me that a month or two ago. Pretty fuckin' gross.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I remember Ponibooru being spammed with those, so I made a parody.


People need to stop spamming the booru sites >:[
That's what brought down ponibooru.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> xD
> That made things a bit better.
> 
> Anyways, remember that fanfic (not the one about the Royal Guards) I said I had started to write earlier? No, I didn't either. I put it off for about a week and a bit, but finally got off my ass and wrote some more.
> ...



The short musings and thoughts in the story were shared up until then, but I wouldn't keep the pattern of the musing between the two completely uniform. 

AJ is already on the same thought track as RD at this point, since we left off with her beating herself up for not taking her chance. I would assume that if you had AJ complete that thought she would try and justify why she didn't do it, considering whether or not RD was a fillyfooler the same way RD was unsure of AJ.

So! It'd be odd to not finish AJ's train of thought. I'd go with the musing, just try and differ their thoughts later, even though it's kinda adorable when they're so similar to each other's.

Noticed that AJ said "One can never have too much apples!" also. Should be "too many". Think there was another error somewhere but I'd have to re-read it.

I really enjoyed reading it though! Don't stop


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> People need to stop spamming the booru sites >:[
> That's what brought down ponibooru.



I wonder if it's done by the same people whining about how bronies are spamming all other sites?


----------



## Cain (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> The short musings and thoughts in the story were shared up until then, but I wouldn't keep the pattern of the musing between the two completely uniform.
> 
> AJ is already on the same thought track as RD at this point, since we left off with her beating herself up for not taking her chance. I would assume that if you had AJ complete that thought she would try and justify why she didn't do it, considering whether or not RD was a fillyfooler the same way RD was unsure of AJ.
> 
> ...


Your enthusiasm and compliments light the kindling under my heart. <3
^ 
I can write really mushy if I want. 

Anyways, thanks for the input, I missed that error you spotted, and I will take the course of action you suggested (somewhere around there anyways). I really appreciate the kind words, and the feedback you've given *insert pinkie smile*. Um, if it's not too much of a hassle, would you be willing to proofread any future chapters I manage to churn out? Um, only if you want to.

Also, the prologue isn't really a good indication of what will happen throughout the story. I'd like to say the reader will be left feeling a cocktail of emotions, but I'll just have to see what the story will pan out to be.
Thanks again!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is probably the most likely explanation where cadence came from, but it's pretty dark.
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/336/301/36f.jpg
Blueblood a prince and he's like 20 something times removed.

It's possible Cadence is related something times removed as well, but the alicorn dna sprung up.  It's possible.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This is probably the most likely explanation where cadence came from, but it's pretty dark.
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/336/301/36f.jpg


I dunno... I've always thought that the alicorn gene only belonged to royal family members, seeing as their like, gods or something.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Your enthusiasm and compliments light the kindling under my heart. <3
> ^
> I can write really mushy if I want.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! It's a pleasure though, really, not a hassle at all. :>

Just let me know when ya churn out some more or even if ya just wanna toss ideas around and I'll be here for sure.
I really gotta make some time to try and write out my own fic sometime. >.< I've been slackin'.



CannonFodder said:


> This is probably the most likely explanation where cadence came from, but it's pretty dark.
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/336/301/36f.jpg
> Blueblood a prince and he's like 20 something times removed.
> 
> It's possible Cadence is related something times removed as well, but the alicorn dna sprung up.  It's possible.



According to Lauren Faust, Prince Blueblood was stated to be Celestia and Luna's nephew on their mother's side. How does that work? Their mother's nephew would be their cousin wouldn't it? For him to be their own nephew they would have to have another sister whom had children right?

I was going somewhere with this until I realized that none of this royal family stuff makes sense to me.

I don't even know anymore :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
Wait we've had this discussion like nine times so far.


----------



## Cain (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Absolutely! It's a pleasure though, really, not a hassle at all. :>
> 
> Just let me know when ya churn out some more or even if ya just wanna toss ideas around and I'll be here for sure.
> I really gotta make some time to try and write out my own fic sometime. >.< I've been slacking


squee!
Thanks! I added you on Skype, so we may not clutter up this thread, although I still will post chapters here if anyone wants to take a peek at them. 
And yeah I know that feeling, I procrastinate way too much to be efficient.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really hate self promotion or pestering people but I'm trying to work on a picture of Fluttershy, shaded and without any lines (my first time).
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8238353

Since this post I added a shaded eye without eyelashes or a pupil. I'm having trouble thinking of how to correctly shade the hair and eyelashes.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Party.mov is out. Damn, it's a long one (8:26).

eta: NSFW, so very NSFW. More than the others.


----------



## Cain (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I really hate self promotion or pestering people but I'm trying to work on a picture of Fluttershy, shaded and without any lines (my first time).
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8238353
> 
> Since this post I added a shaded eye without eyelashes or a pupil. I'm having trouble thinking of how to correctly shade the hair and eyelashes.


I like!
The style looks really... I can't really describe it, but it looks really, um, nice. 
I'd love to see it when it's done!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That was... interesting.


----------



## Cain (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> That was... interesting.


commie's art, or Party.mov?
If its the latter, I nearly died when I saw that in my sub box. I love hotdiggitydemon. I can't wait for swag.mov now.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I meant Party.mov


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I really hate self promotion or pestering people but I'm trying to work on a picture of Fluttershy, shaded and without any lines (my first time).
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8238353
> 
> Since this post I added a shaded eye without eyelashes or a pupil. I'm having trouble thinking of how to correctly shade the hair and eyelashes.


Looks pretty fantastic so far!



wheelieotter said:


> Party.mov is out. Damn, it's a long one (8:26).
> 
> eta: NSFW, so very NSFW. More than the others.


Yes, good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Honestly the .mov series has been going down in humor quality.  It's become about how crude he can be rather than how funny.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> I really hate self promotion or pestering people but I'm trying to work on a picture of Fluttershy, shaded and without any lines (my first time).
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8238353
> 
> Since this post I added a shaded eye without eyelashes or a pupil. I'm having trouble thinking of how to correctly shade the hair and eyelashes.



It looks great so far.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Honestly the .mov series has been going down in humor quality.  It's become about how crude he can be rather than how funny.


I thought Party.MOV was pretty excellent.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Honestly the .mov series has been going down in humor quality.  It's become about how crude he can be rather than how funny.



The only one I liked was Apple.mov and the next few he made totally disgusted me, I can't imagine how fucked up and awful it is now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I thought Party.MOV was pretty excellent.


Yeah, but the problem with humor is that you have to keep in mind that you have to keep a broad spectrum of humor in order for everybody to enjoy it.  What hotdiggitydemon is falling into is what I like to call the humor bubble, in which your sense of humor becomes only a small portion of the humor spectrum.
What I mean by that is yes he does know how to do crude humor, but if that is all he focuses on with his humor then eventually only the people who enjoy crude humor will like him anymore.
I'll give you a example of what I mean, the reason why whenever I post a ton of stuff all at once in the you laugh you lose thread almost everybody loses is because I keep the humor broad and have it across a spectrum of what people consider funny, that way you can get through most of them, but eventually a joke is going to make you laugh.
What hotdiggitydemon is falling into is appeasing JUST his fans who enjoy crude humor.  Yes crude humor can be extremely funny, HOWEVER there's only so many people who enjoy crude humor.

The short version is in order to become popular through humor and stay popular you have to-
1)know your audience
2)keep the humor broad
3)keep switching up what type of humor you use to keep everyone happy

Hotdiggitydemon is only following rule 1 right now.  However if he followed all three then he would be far more popular.

Actually speaking of humor, comedian was the first thing I wanted to have a career in, however I learned fast that you do need to keep switching up what type of humor you use rapidly otherwise people are going to lose interest the hard way.


Tl:dr; comedy is hard.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I thought Party.MOV was pretty excellent.



It's probably my least-favorite in the series. I did laugh at the end though.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Snip


Why should he be focused on trying to please everyone? He's doing these videos the way he wants to, and I would like him to keep it that way. If he wants the humour to be crude, then the humour should be crude.

It's better to have fans that like your videos because you did them the way you wanted, not because you catered to them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Why should he be focused on trying to please everyone? He's doing these videos the way he wants to, and I would like him to keep it that way. If he wants the humour to be crude, then the humour should be crude.
> 
> It's better to have fans that like your videos because you did them the way you wanted, not because you catered to them.


But that's what I'm getting at many.  Many people only find apple.mov funny.  By only catering to a small percentage of people who like crude humor he is alienating himself from a large portion of people.  Excluding shed.mov his viewcount has been declining.  After he makes swag.mov he'll have used up all his popularity.  If he continues the series or such by the time season 2  of .mov rolls out he'll be forgotten.

It's not the crude humor in of itself, it's that he's overusing the crude humor and overusing his jokes.  You can have genuinly funny crude humor, but if you try and squeeze every last drop out of it eventually you are going to run out of jokes.


----------



## Cain (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found this from a post on EQD: http://zedrin.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d53m3me
I've been just listening/watching it for 5 minutes now.
Plus, it's the bat ponies from MoonStuck (Can't remember their names), and that makes it x10 better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone made a Doctor whooves fursuit-
http://sophiecabra.deviantart.com/art/The-Doctor-Is-In-310417838


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Time to adjust your Pony Fortress 2 rosters, folks.  Pyro must now be Pinkie Pie.

http://www.teamfortress.com/pyromania/


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lobar said:


> Time to adjust your Pony Fortress 2 rosters, folks.  Pyro must now be Pinkie Pie.


http://derpy.me/RDvo9


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> http://derpy.me/RDvo9


Speaking of which there are a couple pony avatars for tf2 you can download and play as the pony.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which there are a couple pony avatars for tf2 you can download and play as the pony.


Yeah, a couple of the pony servers have that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I assume most of you follow egophiliac's moonstuck tumblr, but he has another one just a fyi.
http://sliceofponylife.tumblr.com/
It's instead about the cake family.  Good so far though.

Also those collectables that everyone has been keeping a eye on are finally coming out-
http://www.toywiz.com/mylittleponypvc3packset.html
I'm just going to pre-order the set instead of buying them individually.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Someone made a Doctor whooves fursuit-
> http://sophiecabra.deviantart.com/art/The-Doctor-Is-In-310417838


She's made quite a few awesome pony suits, I think her first ones were the Rainbow Dash and Applejack that were at Anthrocon last year. She also is selling vinyl stickers online. They hold up pretty well, I've had a Discord sticker on my truck since February and it hasn't faded very much.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also those collectables that everyone has been keeping a eye on are finally coming out-
> http://www.toywiz.com/mylittleponypvc3packset.html
> I'm just going to pre-order the set instead of buying them individually.


I want to get that Gilda


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I want to get that Gilda


I want all of them.
I just have to wait till my money transfers to my paypal.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find this picture to be very accurate a lot of the time

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6ceriNx5E1rvhnabo1_500.jpg


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Party.mov was pretty good, but Magic.mov was better. I enjoyed the new take on the whole thing, as a documentary, but I'd have preferred the same ol. On the whole, it was pretty chuckleworthy.,


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I find this picture to be very accurate a lot of the time
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6ceriNx5E1rvhnabo1_500.jpg


<Just wants to watch the world burn.


http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/338/608/075.png
Father's day has to be depressing for applejack :'[


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Leaving for BronyCon in 8 hours

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Leaving for BronyCon in 8 hours
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*secretely hides in your suitcase*



I really wish I could go.  Maybe next year I'll be able too.  I have a choice of where I want to move after graduating, so I may just move to new york or somewhere close.


Also I am totally digging this song-
[YT]6XjB72bObl4[/YT]


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also I am totally digging this song-
> [YT]6XjB72bObl4[/YT]


Me too. I heard it last night and it's really, really good.


----------



## Cain (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I find this picture to be very accurate a lot of the time
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6ceriNx5E1rvhnabo1_500.jpg


That is so true. xD



Vukasin said:


> Leaving for BronyCon in 8 hours
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Screw yooooooooou :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

WHOA!  This picture is just outright badass!
http://aphexangel.deviantart.com/art/Big-Boss-Dash-311413371
I've been following stalkerloo, but I didn't know the mod had a DA.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> WHOA!  This picture is just outright badass!
> http://aphexangel.deviantart.com/art/Big-Boss-Dash-311413371
> I've been following stalkerloo, but I didn't know the mod had a DA.



I've only semi-enjoyed stalkerloo but the art has been consistently great and continues to improve.


----------



## Ames (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Newest Rainbow Dash Presents is out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy cow, what are all of you doing up at this hour anyhow?


ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I've only semi-enjoyed stalkerloo but the art  has been consistently great and continues to improve.


The artwork is amazing and is probably the major selling point for the tumblr.


----------



## Ames (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Latest Friendship is Witchcraft is out.

Holy shit I cried at the end.

[yt]9_f6pDBkNlo[/yt]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Latest Friendship is Witchcraft is out.
> 
> Holy shit I cried at the end.
> 
> [yt]9_f6pDBkNlo[/yt]



I loved this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/06/octavia-and-scratch-even-more-canon.html
*bursts through solid brick wall*
OH YEAH!
Octavia is now canon and so is vinyl scratch.  They have vinyl as dj-pon3 on the card though, but they did have a official banner with "vinyl scratch" instead a couple of days ago in a merchandise boothe they were showing off.

Well we all knew doctor whoooves was never meant to be though, cause that would be trademark infringement, but it's okay cause we all knew it was never going to happen.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They could have called him Davey Trottant.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Took in the first day of BroNYcon today. Wrote up my impressions compared to previous con experience. Maybe I'll have more to say tomorrow (BC is a subway and bus ride away for me)

Venue is a bit crowded though. Only their second year (third outing) and at 4000 attendees it's rivaling Anthrocon's numbers.

---PCJ


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> Took in the first day of BroNYcon today. Wrote up my impressions compared to previous con experience. Maybe I'll have more to say tomorrow (BC is a subway and bus ride away for me)
> 
> Venue is a bit crowded though. Only their second year (third outing) and at 4000 attendees it's rivaling Anthrocon's numbers.
> 
> ---PCJ



Not a bad attendance.

For those that love that endearing song:

[yt]4LohgzBKXLY[/yt]


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

BroNYcon is so awesome so far! I've bought so many prints, it's ridiculous.

And people asking me for autographs is like, really cool omg.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> BroNYcon is so awesome so far! I've bought so many prints, it's ridiculous.



ENVY.US


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/06/octavia-and-scratch-even-more-canon.html
> *bursts through solid brick wall*
> OH YEAH!
> Octavia is now canon and so is vinyl scratch.  They have vinyl as dj-pon3 on the card though, but they did have a official banner with "vinyl scratch" instead a couple of days ago in a merchandise boothe they were showing off.
> ...


Yes, another fanon thing has now become canon! Although I guess that Dr Whooves wouldn't have made it, they still made his name something to do with timey-wimey wibbly wobbly stuff.


Vukasin said:


> BroNYcon is so awesome so far! I've bought so many prints, it's ridiculous.
> 
> And people asking me for autographs is like, really cool omg.


Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn yooooooooooooooou.
Any notable stalls you've gone to?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/06/octavia-and-scratch-even-more-canon.html
> *bursts through solid brick wall*
> OH YEAH!
> Octavia is now canon and so is vinyl scratch.  They have vinyl as dj-pon3 on the card though, but they did have a official banner with "vinyl scratch" instead a couple of days ago in a merchandise boothe they were showing off.
> ...


Still, calling him "Time-Turner" borders on the delicious.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Still, calling him "Time-Turner" borders on the delicious.



Actually, with that name, he should be voiced by Tara Strong from now on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Still, calling him "Time-Turner" borders on the delicious.


You know what's funny apparently someone on the animation staff actually enjoys the fanon doctor whooves.  I can't remember who said it, but during the super cider squeezy 6000 episode one of the animators was insistant on putting him in the episode.


Vukasin said:


> BroNYcon is so awesome so far! I've bought so many prints, it's ridiculous.
> 
> And people asking me for autographs is like, really cool omg.


Are you and RailRide hanging out?

Also I really hope I'll be able to make it next year.  Come hell or high water I'll try my best to make it happen.


Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Actually, with that name, he should be voiced by Tara Strong from now on.


Ahaha, I see what you did there.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh yeah, a light fixture caught fire over the con floor, and the convention center has been evacuated. "BroNYcon" is now (un)offficially nicknamed "BurNYcon". I got pictures and video. More later. 

---PCJ (cue the "Scootaloo is fried chicken" jokes)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When questioned, an official stated "I just don't know what went wrong!".


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yep, one of the lights melted and started a small fire on the floor


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll just leave this here

http://runa-the-seamstress.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Baby-where-I-ve-been-299043643



> But here she is, born at 32 weeks 4 days from their charts.
> Pinkamena Zecora Smith
> 
> We decided on pony names because something about them just fits her cute self, gives us a lot of nickname options too.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://runa-the-seamstress.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Baby-where-I-ve-been-299043643



So dumb. Starswirl the Bearded Smith is clearly a better name.


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://runa-the-seamstress.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Baby-where-I-ve-been-299043643


o_o
I'd say that's taking things too far.

Anyways, heard about the mini-fire at BroNYcon, sounds fun! xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://runa-the-seamstress.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Baby-where-I-ve-been-299043643


Yeah, the brony fandom has reached a consensus already all across the net of "what a dumb idea".
Pinkamena you can kinda get away with, cause it does sound borderline like a actual name, BUT "zecora" urgh :\

Some of the names could work as like middle names or such, but definitely not first names.


RailRide said:


> Oh yeah, a light fixture caught fire over the  con floor, and the convention center has been evacuated. "BroNYcon" is  now (un)offficially nicknamed "BurNYcon". I got pictures and video. More  later. :smile:
> 
> ---PCJ (cue the "Scootaloo is fried chicken" jokes)





Hakar Kerarmor said:


> When questioned, an official stated "I just don't know what went wrong!".


At least everyone is okay, it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Ames (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://runa-the-seamstress.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Baby-where-I-ve-been-299043643



Haha saw this on 4chan.

Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I suppose we all have our own special form of comfort we turn to as a way to distract ourselves from how shit life is.

I'm beginning to understand why so many adults like MLP now. Something innocent and cute to smile at.

I mean, I still think it's fucking retarded, but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



JamesB said:


> Haha saw this on 4chan.
> 
> Shit's hilarious.


At least it's not as bad as people naming their kids alphanumeric symbols.
Some guy recently was named @!#^$ or something along the lines and he got so tired of it he changed his name to something normal.  Naming a kid keyboard symbols is never a good idea, and it's depressing how many people do try to do this now.


Sollux said:


> I suppose we all have our own special form of  comfort we turn to as a way to distract ourselves from how shit life is.
> I'm beginning to understand why so many adults like MLP now. Something innocent and cute to smile at.
> I mean, I still think it's fucking retarded, but I see where you're coming from.


Yeah, the closet thing that comes to mlp when it comes to like you said "something innocent and cute to smile at" are pretty much disney shows and almost all of them follow the formula of-
1)extremely dumb plots for episodes
2)singing fixes the problems

MLP is one of those nice not dark or grim cartoon shows that don't seem like they are a satire of a actual cartoon show.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://runa-the-seamstress.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Baby-where-I-ve-been-299043643



Am I the only one that thinks naming a human being 'Optimus Prime' is far worse?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sollux said:


> Am I the only one that thinks naming a human being 'Optimus Prime' is far worse?


On the plus side if you were named "Optimus Prime" whenever you are working on a team project at school or work you could whenever you officially start the project go "Autobots, transform and roll out"


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> On the plus side if you were named "Optimus Prime" whenever you are working on a team project at school or work you could whenever you officially start the project go "Autobots, transform and roll out"



I mean honestly. This is a person who will grow up into an adult.

In your one chance to actually live, you don't want to experience it this way. I expect parents to understand that they shouldn't do something like this to their children because it will be funny or cool for a few minutes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sollux said:


> I mean honestly. This is a person who will grow up into an adult.
> 
> In your one chance to actually live, you don't want to experience it this way. I expect parents to understand that they shouldn't do something like this to their children because it will be funny or cool for a few minutes.


The worst *real* names for people that actually exist-
Dick assman
@
Batman Bin Suparman
Kentucky Fried Cruelty.com(not shitting you)
Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116
Urhines Kendall Icy Eight Special K
Beezow Doo-Doo Zopittybop-Bop-Bop
Chardonnay Hooker
Destinee Hooker(no relation)
Mister Love
Jack Goff
Takeshita
Willie Stroker
Gay Saylor
Jolly Mangina
Evelyn Sackrider
Capt. Hyman Shocker
Judy Graham Swallows
Gaye Males
Jed I Knight
Mike Litoris
Chew Kok
Harry Baals
Marijuana Pepsi Jackson
Rusty Kuntz

Personally having zecora as part of the kid's name was the biggest no. Pinkamena? eh, could work as a middle name so long as their first and last name are normal.

Actually speaking of bad names, I once knew a Kal-el.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sollux said:


> I suppose we all have our own special form of comfort we turn to as a way to distract ourselves from how shit life is.
> 
> I'm beginning to understand why so many adults like MLP now. Something innocent and cute to smile at.
> 
> I mean, I still think it's fucking retarded, but I see where you're coming from.


Not the case for me. I think life is awesome and I still watch it.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



RailRide said:


> Oh yeah, a light fixture caught fire over the con floor, and the convention center has been evacuated. "BroNYcon" is now (un)offficially nicknamed "BurNYcon". I got pictures and video. More later.
> 
> ---PCJ (cue the "Scootaloo is fried chicken" jokes)



The Burnycon T-shirts are already rolling out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Vukasin said:


> Not the case for me. I think life is awesome and I still watch it.



Please, I'm trying to give myself a reason not to hate you people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sollux said:


> Please, I'm trying to give myself a reason not to hate you people.


Think of it this way ever since I've first become a brony the unbelievable quantity and volume of threads I've taken a shat in and turned into shit storms causing to take a flaming divebomb into the ground exploding violently has drastically declined as well as my overall combativeness and I've all but stopped making Den threads.

Oh and I have a potential argument point just laying about that would cause a instant shitstorm to end all shitstorms that would make any and all previous shitstorms on FaF look like nothing in comparison and that a year ago I would have posted it just to get a kick out of the potentially legendarily large internet fight it would cause to such a extend that you would see even the most battleworn FaF regular ragequit from the ensuing flamewar between users AND I HAVE NOT POSTED!
If I ever post that single paragraph the result on FaF would be the equivalent of this-
[YT]BR_midwZ2f0[/YT]
(nsfw duh, cause it's from terminator)
The fact that I'm no longer the sort of person who would post something that I know would violenty destroy FaF as everybody begins tearing into each other in the resulting flamewar just for fun is reason enough alone.




Woohoo!  Carrot Top is canon.
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/340/793/650.jpg
So-
vinyl scratch is canon
octavia is canon
carrot top is canon
Doctor whooves is borderline canon, but not canon due to trademark laws
I love you hasbro.


----------



## Ames (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Woohoo!  Carrot Top is canon.



Carrot Top is a fucking terrifying person/demon/eldritch monstrosity.

Why would they ever want to have a reference to him/her/it in a children's cartoon about magical ponies???


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://runa-the-seamstress.deviantart.com/art/My-Little-Baby-where-I-ve-been-299043643


Could have just named her Diane or something. Though that name's out of style.

I drew something.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8306012/

I'm sorry for self-promoting but I like to show people my crap. Plus, it's the first time I tried this without using lines.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Could have just named her Diane or something. Though that name's out of style.
> 
> I drew something.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8306012/
> ...



Nice dude. Nice.


----------



## Cain (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, hi everyone, from a high-speed train in Sweden! xD
Damn, kind of wish there was something pony-related to do here. But man the landscapes rolling past me are a sight to behold, so much greenery.
I love it. It's almost like man hasn't completely ruined our entire planet's ecosystem and natural beauty.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sollux said:


> Please, I'm trying to give myself a reason not to hate you people.



Hating people because of their interests is incredibly stupid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Could have just named her Diane or something. Though that name's out of style.
> 
> I drew something.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8306012/
> ...


That's pretty good man, I wish I knew how to draw without using lines.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a logical point that I refuse to post here so yeah.



Oh.
Okay.

Don't really see why you decided to let me know that since you weren't going to say it in the first place.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Think of it this way ever since I've first become a brony the unbelievable quantity and volume of threads I've taken a shat in and turned into shit storms causing to take a flaming divebomb into the ground exploding violently has drastically declined as well as my overall combativeness and I've all but stopped making Den threads.
> 
> Oh and I have a potential argument point just laying about that would cause a instant shitstorm to end all shitstorms that would make any and all previous shitstorms on FaF look like nothing in comparison and that a year ago I would have posted it just to get a kick out of the potentially legendarily large internet fight it would cause to such a extend that you would see even the most battleworn FaF regular ragequit from the ensuing flamewar between users AND I HAVE NOT POSTED!



These hilarious posts of yours. I swear... Sir Jaws, you are my favorite motherfucker on this forum. I hope you know that. And why'd you stop making Den threads (assuming it isn't sarcasm).

EDIT: Had me in tears.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/341/928/349.jpg
^Can you believe this rarity cosplayer is a nasa employee?


Also apparently previous antagonists are going to reappear for season 3.  Not confirmed, but rumor is meghan has plans.


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/341/928/349.jpg
> ^Can you believe this rarity cosplayer is a nasa employee?
> 
> 
> Also apparently previous antagonists are going to reappear for season 3.  Not confirmed, but rumor is meghan has plans.


That's pretty awesome D:
Skimpy Rarity is...Skimpy?

And I do hope that the previous antagonists reappear, like Trixie and Gilda. A fanfic I read explored what happened to all those 'forgotten' antagonists, and it was a great read.


----------



## Ames (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Sollux said:


> Please, I'm trying to give myself a reason not to hate you people.



Why?  It's perfectly reasonable to hate bronies.  There's nothing wrong with that.

Don't feel bad about yourself for hating mentally-stunted manchildren who practically worship a little girl's cartoon about magical pastel ponies.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



JamesB said:


> who practically worship



Translation: They like it more than I think they should.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cain said:


> And I do hope that the previous antagonists reappear, like Trixie and Gilda. A fanfic I read explored what happened to all those 'forgotten' antagonists, and it was a great read.


I'm hoping for a trixie and flim flam brothers to try something again.  It'd probably be the flim flam brothers trying to con ponyville again, and trixie trying to bring in more customers.
I don't think gilda is as bad as they made her out to be.  Sure she may be a jerk, but Rainbow Dash pulled a couple of mean pranks all in a row and then blew her off.


Also someone caught photage of the bronycon fire-
[YT]ic5Xi_usnV8#![/YT]
Why didn't they just cut power to that light fixture?  Most large areas have multiple switches for the lights.


Also trot mania, the StepMania mlp:fim mod is finally out for those of you who play stepmania.  I don't, but just wanted to give a heads up.


JamesB said:


> Why?  It's perfectly reasonable to hate bronies.  There's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Don't feel bad about yourself for hating mentally-stunted manchildren  who practically worship a little girl's cartoon about magical pastel  ponies.


May I borrow your earpiece?  This is James, Rainbow Dash makes me cry.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> Why didn't they just cut power to that light fixture?  Most large areas have multiple switches for the lights.



Some places have only one switch for all the lights, or only a few switches controlling entire banks of lights.  Besides, once the fire started, it was already too late; there was nothing that could be done except to wait for the ballast to finish burning, even if power was removed.


----------



## Ames (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bronyism in a nutshell :V

[yt]buK-P8StOuY[/yt]


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Bronyism in a nutshell :V
> 
> [yt]buK-P8StOuY[/yt]



What *AGENDA *brings you here?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> And I do hope that the previous antagonists reappear, like Trixie and *Gilda*.


Yes please


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yes please


I may not be able to forgive her for making Fluttershy cry >:C


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I may not be able to forgive her for making Fluttershy cry >:C


Only dweebs dislike Gilda


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Only dweebs dislike Gilda



Gilda is terrible pony.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Gilda is terrible pony.


I agree. talons make horrible hooves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Gilda is terrible pony.


Personally I'd all be for a character redemption episode of past antagonists.


Also there is now a shipping chart of the most popular shipping pairs-
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/342/356/20e.png

Also I wish I had been able to go to BroNYCon just to sing along with these guys-
[YT]rC2vXVU9OU8[/YT]
That alone would have made going worth it.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also I wish I had been able to go to BroNYCon just to sing along with these guys-
> [YT]rC2vXVU9OU8[/YT]
> That alone would have made going worth it.


I was literally standing right next to the guy who was filming.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I was literally standing right next to the guy who was filming.


Why didn't you sing as well?  I would be all up that singing my heart out.


----------



## Ames (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also there is now a shipping chart of the most popular shipping pairs-
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/342/356/20e.png



>Granny Smith/Apple Bloom shipping

DEAR LORD WHY


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why didn't you sing as well?  I would be all up that singing my heart out.


I'm not that into singing, heh.

If I had my guitar I would have played the music for them though!



CannonFodder said:


> Also there is now a shipping chart of the most popular shipping pairs-
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/342/356/20e.png


I can't even read this


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I can't even read this


Tl:dr; Everybody ships everypony with rainbow dash.

Someone has even shipped rainbow with a kitchen sink once.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also there is now a shipping chart of the most popular shipping pairs-
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/342/356/20e.png



Diamond Tiara with Twist, eh. Go on....

Also, Mr. Turnip needs some love.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Diamond Tiara with Twist, eh. Go on....
> 
> Also, Mr. Turnip needs some love.


Personally my favorite ship is Madame LeFlour and Sir Lintsalot.  Followed closely by Tom and Bloomberg.

*edit*
Hey to all the numerous lurkers right now you don't have to worry about posting in this thread, unlike a ton of other threads on FaF this one is relatively calm.  We won't bite your head off.


----------



## Ames (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey to all the numerous lurkers right now you don't have to worry about posting in this thread, unlike a ton of other threads on FaF this one is relatively calm.  We won't bite your head off.



I think most of these "lurkers" are just those of use who leave this thread open in a tab and auto-logoff, coming back once in a while to F5.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I think most of these "lurkers" are just those of use who leave this thread open in a tab and auto-logoff, coming back once in a while to F5.


I don't really do that with FaF personally.
With all the multitasking I do it slows down my computer enough.  If you guys ever saw my desktop your reaction would be, "how can you focus with all that going on?"


----------



## BRN (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't really do that with FaF personally.
> With all the multitasking I do it slows down my computer enough.  If you guys ever saw my desktop your reaction would be, "how can you focus with all that going on?"



I'd die with a cluttered desktop. @.@


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Back on the topic of ponies, does anyone know when the 3pack set of figurines-
http://www.toywiz.com/mylittleponypvc3packset.html
-ships out?  It says that the toys are supposed to come out this month, but it doesn't say when.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Back on the topic of ponies, does anyone know when the 3pack set of figurines-
> http://www.toywiz.com/mylittleponypvc3packset.html
> -ships out?  It says that the toys are supposed to come out this month, but it doesn't say when.



I'm still waiting for the date they'll be selling the Derpy toys (online). Cause it looks like I'm going to be sick from work that day.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Back on the topic of ponies, does anyone know when the 3pack set of figurines-
> http://www.toywiz.com/mylittleponypvc3packset.html
> -ships out?  It says that the toys are supposed to come out this month, but it doesn't say when.


There was a pack of the gilda/rainbow dash/wonderbolt one on sale at bronycon, but it was $50 and that was more than I was willing to pay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm still waiting for the date they'll be selling the Derpy toys (online). Cause it looks like I'm going to be sick from work that day.


I ordered mine from the chinese company that was manufacturing them.  It should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So my sister and I were talking, and she got onto talking about how she loved the older G3 ponies. She didn't know about the new G4 ponies and show. I told her that they revived My Little Pony and the like, I didn't tell we about the massive following that had gathered behind it.
She assumed the show would be bad, like a bad re-make of an old 'classic', but I told her that the show was actually really good, she asked how I knew, and I told her that I liked the show. She kind of teased me about liking the show as a guy at my age, you know, sibling rivalry and all that jazz. I was going to tell her about the massive brony culture and following, but we had to leave.
It's kind of odd, knowing someone who doesn't know about MLP: FiM, much less bronies.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm starting to think that there should be a "MLP Pony" category on FA, because whenever I search for "Horse", I get pictures of fricken' Ponies instead!


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KigRatel said:


> I'm starting to think that there should be a "MLP Pony" category on FA, because whenever I search for "Horse", I get pictures of fricken' Ponies instead!


Go on derpibooru and search 'Pony' and you will get horses, as adhering to the reverse search law of the Internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Go on derpibooru and search 'Pony' and you will get horses, as adhering to the reverse search law of the Internet.


I always wondered what the name for that was.


KigRatel said:


> I'm starting to think that there should be a "MLP Pony" category on FA, because whenever I search for "Horse", I get pictures of fricken' Ponies instead!


I've been hoping they do that as well.  If Fa ever did that Fa's reaction to the number of pictures under that category would be "well shit".


Cain said:


> So my sister and I were talking, and she got onto talking about how she loved the older G3 ponies. She didn't know about the new G4 ponies and show. I told her that they revived My Little Pony and the like, I didn't tell we about the massive following that had gathered behind it.
> She assumed the show would be bad, like a bad re-make of an old 'classic', but I told her that the show was actually really good, she asked how I knew, and I told her that I liked the show. She kind of teased me about liking the show as a guy at my age, you know, sibling rivalry and all that jazz. I was going to tell her about the massive brony culture and following, but we had to leave.
> It's kind of odd, knowing someone who doesn't know about MLP: FiM, much less bronies.


You must get her to watch it!
Do it! Do it now!


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I always wondered what the name for that was.
> 
> I've been hoping they do that as well.  If Fa ever did that Fa's reaction to the number of pictures under that category would be "well shit".
> 
> ...


Oh god, she'd probably find the R34 near-immediately and be completely freaked out by it :c


----------



## Carnie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> There was a pack of the gilda/rainbow dash/wonderbolt one on sale at bronycon, but it was $50 and that was more than I was willing to pay.



Did you get to see Mic perform while you were there?  
I'd heard there was some controversy about his behavior.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Oh god, she'd probably find the R34 near-immediately and be completely freaked out by it :c


Let's hope not.


Carnie said:


> Did you get to see Mic perform while you were there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What happened?





Carnie said:


> Did you get to see Mic perform while you were there?
> I'd heard there was some controversy about his behavior.


Sure did! I think there was a tad bit of controversy with him, but totally undeserved in my opinion.

The first thing was something he said during the musician panel. Something along the lines of "To be a good musician you need to have natural talent". A few people took it the wrong way and were offended, but he addressed it later on to clear things up and used different wording to show people what he actually meant.

The second thing was just the way he acts. Mic is one of those people who loves to make people laugh, smile, and make sure everyone has a good time. He was excited to finally meet up with people he's been talking to online for so long (especially Jackle App) and he kinda went a little overboard with a few of the things he did and it made him seem obnoxious. He never intended to make anyone angry at him, he was just trying to have a good time.

Mic is a good friend of mine so I guess I've had the opportunity to get to know the real him rather than how people see him based on first impressions.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Let's hope not.
> 
> What happened?



>MicTheMicrophone 
>Anything other than egotistical and talentless was basically posted along the header of FimFiction by Knighty. Apparently some people were having issues with him stage diving at Bronycon among other rumors. As far as I know Knighty and Poultron from FimFiction never publicly said what their issues with Mic were though.

Edit: Yeah seeing the way he reacted to it, he seems like a really awesome guy Vulkasin. The whole ordeal was pretty ridiculous, I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The second thing was just the way he acts. Mic is one of those people who loves to make people laugh, smile, and make sure everyone has a good time. He was excited to finally meet up with people he's been talking to online for so long (especially Jackle App) and he kinda went a little overboard with a few of the things he did and it made him seem obnoxious. He never intended to make anyone angry at him, he was just trying to have a good time.
> 
> Mic is a good friend of mine so I guess I've had the opportunity to get to know the real him rather than how people see him based on first impressions.


So basically he was acting like pinkie pie and people didn't like his exuberance?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Apparently some people were having issues with him stage diving at Bronycon among other rumors


The FiMFiction dudes weren't actually mad about the stage dive. Their issue was with what he said during the panel.



Carnie said:


> Edit: Yeah seeing the way he reacted to it, he seems like a really awesome guy Vulkasin. The whole ordeal was pretty ridiculous, I think.


It is totally ridiculous. FiMFiction acted very unprofessionally.



CannonFodder said:


> So basically he was acting like pinkie pie and people didn't like his exuberance?


Basically yes, but technically no. His personality can seem very obnoxious on first impression.


----------



## Hyperific (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have a very large grudge against bronies, I won't lie about that part, my eyes slightly darken and my blood boils every time somefur mentions it, i guess the reaction comes from what changed my lifee a few momths back, my old friends say they cant seem to stay around me with at least a cold chill of fear in the back of thier neck...
but this thread isn't about me is it? Its about how bronies are somewhat similar to us furries, theyve actually gotten people into thier fandom just by "coming out of the closet" with it, i have a somewhat strong feeling that we can also confurt people if we show them that we're all not just pervs


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hyperific said:


> Its about how bronies are somewhat similar to us furries


Actually this is brony haven on FaF.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hyperific said:


> snip


What are you even trying to say? I don't understand.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Vukasin said:


> What are you even trying to say? I don't understand.


Don't worry, I'm already taking care of this.
Short version real life drama.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god, Balloon Party: After Party has been released? I didn't even realize they were going to make another album (Even though it's the ones that didn't manage to make the cut). I am getting that when I get back. God knows how many times I've listened to the first album D:
http://balloonparty.bandcamp.com/album/after-party
All the money goes to sending the musicians to Everfree Northwest.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Oh my god, Balloon Party: After Party has been released? I didn't even realize they were going to make another album (Even though it's the ones that didn't manage to make the cut). I am getting that when I get back. God knows how many times I've listened to the first album D:
> http://balloonparty.bandcamp.com/album/after-party
> All the money goes to sending the musicians to Everfree Northwest.


Oh sweet!


I'm betting they're going to be able to go or at least the majority of them will be able to.


----------



## badlands (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i don't dare even watch a single episode of this, from what I've heard its like that film the ring, you watch it once and then 7 days later you turn into a brony :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



badlands said:


> i don't dare even watch a single episode of this, from what I've heard its like that film the ring, you watch it once and then 7 days later you turn into a brony :v


Oh come on, just a episode or two isn't going to hurt you.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh sweet!
> 
> 
> I'm betting they're going to be able to go or at least the majority of them will be able to.


Oh yeah, I absolutely loved the first album, well sans the metal songs, and with the massive electronic music community within the brony community, I'm sure many others loved it and donated a lot. I'm expecting no less with this one, especially as it got a EQD single post a couple of hours ago.



badlands said:


> i don't dare even watch a single episode of this, from what I've heard its like that film the ring, you watch it once and then 7 days later you turn into a brony :v


7 Days later? Hahahahaha. Try several hours after you finish watching the episode.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[YT]ItYnrliMXIk[/YT]

If any of you are interested in the psychology of bronies, you might find this panel interesting. It has quite a few interesting statistics in it.

Apparently bronies are more likely to be heterosexual than non-bronies


----------



## badlands (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh come on, just a episode or two isn't going to hurt you.



god damn you


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't worry Badlands. It isn't like the ring at all. Only takes like 3 days. (time is money)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It wont take long, but the longer you stay, the further you sink. Eventually you will be too far from the light that you can never return.

The only thing you have to lose is a life not worth living though. Awaken the beast within you, watch the ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



badlands said:


> god damn you


Lemme guess you watched a episode?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Gilda is terrible pony.


[yt]zA-lSdhy564[/yt] :3

I was kinda hoping dash would kick her ass at the end.


Also, Ponies the Anthology II came out. It's as long as the AMV Hell series!


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Lemme guess you watched a episode?


 
two of them. the one with the buffalo and the one with the phoenix.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



badlands said:


> two of them. the one with the buffalo and the one with the phoenix.


Did you like them?
Cause there's two entire seasons of it so far almost all of them as good or better.


----------



## Ames (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Also, Ponies the Anthology II came out. It's as long as the AMV Hell series!



Many luls were had.

[yt]epyR1GWqwtw[/yt]


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Did you like them?
> Cause there's two entire seasons of it so far almost all of them as good or better.



yes, and i think I'm going to watch some more when i get back from work. what have i done?


----------



## Carnie (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www3.indiegogo.com/Equestria

How's the island of Equestria sound to you guys? haha.

Personally, I think it's an absolutely terrible idea.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



badlands said:


> yes, and i think I'm going to watch some more when i get back from work. what have i done?



Complimentary:
http://chainsawsuit.com/2012/06/13/fanship-is-magic/



Carnie said:


> http://www3.indiegogo.com/Equestria
> 
> How's the island of Equestria sound to you guys? haha.
> 
> Personally, I think it's an absolutely terrible idea.



It's one of those points when you know things have gone too far... then you need to push it further. Why buy an island? Why not buy Somalia and rename it Equestria instead?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> http://www3.indiegogo.com/Equestria
> 
> How's the island of Equestria sound to you guys? haha.
> 
> Personally, I think it's an absolutely terrible idea.


^Ditto
Lol they've only raised $41


badlands said:


> yes, and i think I'm going to watch some more when i get back from work. what have i done?


Welcome to the herd :3

Actually I really do mean that.  Not in a "I told you" way or such, but in a sincere nice way.


----------



## Ames (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



badlands said:


> what have i done?



You have started down a path of worthlessness and self-loathing from which there is no hope of return.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



badlands said:


> i don't dare even watch a single episode of this, from what I've heard its like that film the ring, you watch it once and then 7 days later you turn into a brony :v





badlands said:


> god damn you





badlands said:


> two of them. the one with the buffalo and the one with the phoenix.



See how quick that was?  

I've theorized that bronies generate a gestalt psionic field that weakens resistance to those around them. The greater the concentration of bronies in any given area, the higher the odds of converting further bronies.


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fellow bronies, how long do you think the show, and the fandom, will last? All good things have an end, but I hope the show doesn't end for a long time, and the episodes still stay fresh and engaging.
I really want to go to Bronycon, or at least another large brony convention, but I won't be able to go for atleast another 4 years.
 I just hope the show and fandom and all the people that make the fandom great, the VAs, the animators, and all that jazz, are still here and involved in 4 years :c


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> You have started down a path of worthlessness and self-loathing from which there is no hope of return.



He became a furry?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Fellow bronies, how long do you think the show, and the fandom, will last? All good things have an end, but I hope the show doesn't end for a long time, and the episodes still stay fresh and engaging.
> I really want to go to Bronycon, or at least another large brony convention, but I won't be able to go for atleast another 4 years.
> I just hope the show and fandom and all the people that make the fandom great, the VAs, the animators, and all that jazz, are still here and involved in 4 years :c


Personally I think the fandom will continue to grow for another 3 years.  It'll plateua and have a membership decline, but by then there'll be so many bronies that even if the fandom shrinks by half or such it'll still be larger than it is now.

As for the show, personally I think it'll last seven seasons with it peaking in popularity around season 5.


HOWEVER this is generation 4 of my little pony, they'll probably make a generation 5.  So even when the show ends we just have to wait until next generation.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Fellow bronies, how long do you think the show, and the fandom, will last? All good things have an end, but I hope the show doesn't end for a long time, and the episodes still stay fresh and engaging.
> I really want to go to Bronycon, or at least another large brony convention, but I won't be able to go for atleast another 4 years.
> I just hope the show and fandom and all the people that make the fandom great, the VAs, the animators, and all that jazz, are still here and involved in 4 years :c



The show's generating revenue for Hasbro and it should last until season 5 when they can syndicate the episodes. Not sure if it'll go beyond that, writers and animators and even the va's get tired. But, it's fun while it lasts.

Also, it's late but brohoof for the luna avatar. /)


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> http://www3.indiegogo.com/Equestria
> 
> How's the island of Equestria sound to you guys? haha.
> 
> Personally, I think it's an absolutely terrible idea.



Dear god....

they should raise money to help people, not for an island.


----------



## Ames (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Dear god....
> 
> they should raise money to help people, not for an island.



First raising almost a third of a million for some trivial documentary, and now this???

Little kids are starving in Africa, bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> First raising almost a third of a million for some trivial documentary, and now this???
> 
> Little kids are starving in Africa, bronies.


And there was already a charity for that.

You're also forgetting the smile charity, bronies for good, humble brony bundle, and numerous other charities.
*also I can smell what you are doing a mile away, can't much do that to someone who invented it. The problem is hypothetically if you shoot the landmine while the person is still arming it they instead of yourself gets blown to iddy bitty pieces*


----------



## Ames (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And there was already a charity for that.
> 
> You're also forgetting the smile charity, bronies for good, humble brony bundle, and numerous other charities.



All the brony-run charity organizations in the world don't change the fact that they're putting *320-SOMETHING GRAND* into making a *documentary* about some 2-year-old internet subculture obsessed with a show originally designed to sell toys to little girls.

And I'm not even going to get into the absurdity of this whole island idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> All the brony-run charity organizations in the world don't change the fact that they're putting *320-SOMETHING GRAND* into making a *documentary* about some 2-year-old internet subculture obsessed with a show originally designed to sell toys to little girls.
> 
> And I'm not even going to get into the absurdity of this whole island idea.


And?
No, I didn't hit the post button prematurely, I am legitemetly asking you.


----------



## Ames (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And?
> No, I didn't hit the post button prematurely, I am legitemetly asking you.



I'm just saying that this is an absurdly insane waste of money.  What's even more mind-boggling is that the average donation was well over $100...

Have you people got nothing better to throw your money at?

Also woot thread hit 300 pages!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I'm just saying that this is an absurdly insane waste of money.  What's even more mind-boggling is that the average donation was well over $100...
> 
> Have you people got nothing better to throw your money at?
> 
> Also woot thread hit 300 pages!


It's still a better use of money than the bush tax breaks.
*rimshot*


Hey my little portal episode one is out-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i5f7zzkX1Nc
Warning violence.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's still a better use of money than the bush tax breaks.
> *rimshot*


Making it a FAR better use of money than Obamacare.

Malicious jokes aside, I guess all of brony-kind is just rich suburban kids with access to Paypal. They have a lot of money and no reason to spend it elsewhere.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Note that being in a fandom is not an act of community service, it's out of entertainment. Why wouldn't they want to spend money on something they want to see? That's the entire idea.

The charity things are the strange thing. They are in no part why there is a brony fandom at all. They are an awesome and proud byproduct.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> The charity things are the strange thing. They are in no part why there is a brony fandom at all. They are an awesome and proud byproduct.


Often times when you bring up just how MUCH money the fandom is raising to charities it tends to raise a eyebrow, but yes you are right the charities are a mear byproduct.


----------



## Cain (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's a result of the 'love and tolerate' policy of us Bronies xD
But yeah we wouldn't have raised nearly as much if we were fans of a different show. It's amazing what simple values can achieve sometimes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> But yeah we wouldn't have raised nearly as much if we were fans of a different show.


The sad thing is with the humble bundle and such it's beginning to piss people off how much money we're raising.
..That's kinda sad.


			
				some nutcase's argument said:
			
		

> It gets worse â€“ bronies are scamming the system. See, the Humble  Bundle works by giving away a bonus game to anyone who pays above the  average price. At the moment the average price is just $7.50 or  thereabouts. Thatâ€™s not much to you and me, but to your average brony,  eternally unemployed, welfare cheques merely covering their fructose  drink addiction, $7.50 is a lot of money, at least 4 bottles of Mountain  Dew. So they all have to pool their loose change together and donate it  in one go, to get over the average and acquire a copy of Bastian. The  one copy of these DRM free games they purchase is then put on the brony  web server, alongside child porn and pirated episodes of their rainbow  unicorn cartoon. From here itâ€™s distributed to all the other bronies. I  donâ€™t know how vast they are in number exactly, but I think itâ€™s fair to  assume that the $3000 they raised can be divided equally amoung the  ~2,100 followers on their twitter account. I know they have more  followers but Iâ€™ve deducted the innocent spambots and follow-backers  among the bronies, brony enablers, and brony sympathisers. So that  brings in an average donation of $1.43. As is said before, pocket  change.
> Because of bronies, the terrorists have already won.


They get progressively darker and often times something too foul to be for bathroom graffiti, often times spewing forth paranoia that we're a bunch of mafia style con artists hacking into people's accounts and stealing their money or some garbage.


The short version of all the garbage being spewed forth from the corners of the internet would be, "bronies are scum for donating money to charities"


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I spent 150 dollars Kickstarting Shadowrun, and we raised like... 1.8 million dollars. I guess that would make me satan! D:


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

IT'S OVER THREE HUNDRED!!!!!!!

Also, ahem, free art.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> I spent 150 dollars Kickstarting Shadowrun, and we raised like... 1.8 million dollars. I guess that would make me satan! D:


And Notch raised $12k by himself.  I guess that would make him General Mao Zedong, and yes he does watch the show.


----------



## Cain (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The sad thing is with the humble bundle and such it's beginning to piss people off how much money we're raising.
> ..That's kinda sad.
> 
> They get progressively darker and often times something too foul to be for bathroom graffiti, often times spewing forth paranoia that we're a bunch of mafia style con artists hacking into people's accounts and stealing their money or some garbage.
> ...


Whilst reading that quote, all I comprehended was "Blah blah bronies suck and are all fags and should die blah blah I'm gonna use my fancy mathematics to confuse you blah blah.



CannonFodder said:


> And Notch raised $12k by himself.  I guess that would make him General Mao Zedong, and yes he does watch the show.


D:
He does?
I DEMAND AN APRIL FOOLS COMPLETE COVERSION OF MINECRAFT TO PONY MINECRAFT.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Only if the ender dragon is replaced by crackle!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fighting is magic is streaming right now-
http://www.twitch.tv/fightinggamebronies
D:
Pinkie's level 3 attack is she turns into pinkamena and hugs you to death.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Because that is what mlp needs, more death matches.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Because that is what mlp needs, more death matches.


They don't die though.
Although someone suggested that Pinkie's level three attack was for her to bake the opponent into cupcakes.  That idea was shot down immediately.

Speaking of mlp video games I'm surprised that bronies have this many projects going on AND that they're not all just going belly up.  Other fandoms I've seen this sort of behavior taking place, but the vast majority of them die halfway through.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, its held strong for now. I am very interested in Hasbro's official 8 bit pony game they announced at comic con. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Yeah, its held strong for now. I am very interested in Hasbro's official 8 bit pony game they announced at comic con. XD


I'm hoping they blow us away.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They probably will. Fans are glad to get anything official that is actually fun XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> They probably will. Fans are glad to get anything official that is actually fun XD


And Hasbro just loves the money that they are getting from the fans.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck fighting is magic looks fun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fuck fighting is magic looks fun.


My only qualm is that rarity seems to take heavy damage.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fuck fighting is magic looks fun.


I know right? I'm super excited for it to release.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I know right? I'm super excited for it to release.


When is it's release date anyhow?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> When is it's release date anyhow?



The demo doesn't even include FS and RD. It's gonna be a while.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> When is it's release date anyhow?


I wish I knew...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I've started listening to fallout equestria.  Initially I didn't want to listen to it, cause the idea of the mane 6 dying horribly didn't sit well with me, also all the audio logs that yank my heartstrings.  However getting past that I'm enjoying it.

Also I already know who five out of the six new bearers of the elements of harmony are, but who's the sixth?  Don't worry about spoiling it for me, I don't care if you give me a spoiler.  I'm one of those people that don't care if someone spoils something for me.

Also is it possible for a bearer of the elements to be a non-pony?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The sad thing is with the humble bundle and such it's beginning to piss people off how much money we're raising.
> ..That's kinda sad.
> 
> They get progressively darker and often times something too foul to be for bathroom graffiti, often times spewing forth paranoia that we're a bunch of mafia style con artists hacking into people's accounts and stealing their money or some garbage.
> ...



That comment is either an elaborate parody of moronic conspiracy theories, or utterly pathetic.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well I've started listening to fallout equestria.


yes, good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> yes, good.


Who is the sixth element bearer?  Seriously?  I looked up spoilers and still don't know.  I thought it was going to be Gawd.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Who is the sixth element bearer?  Seriously?  I looked up spoilers and still don't know.  I thought it was going to be Gawd.


I dunno. I still haven't finished it yet.

NO SPOILERS


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, playing TF2 pony server, saw a Fluttershy Medic spray, got me thinking.

What role would each of the mane 6 (and possibly other ponies) play in TF2?

Pinke is obviously the pyro, and fluttershy a medic. But what else?
Big Mac as a heavy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So, playing TF2 pony server, saw a Fluttershy Medic spray, got me thinking.
> 
> What role would each of the mane 6 (and possibly other ponies) play in TF2?
> 
> ...


Applejack as engineer, Berry Punch as Engineer, Rainbow Dash as scout.


----------



## Ames (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well I've started listening to fallout equestria



Wait... what?  There's an audio book of it?

Overall, I thought it was a pretty decent adventure epic.  Good writing, lots of awesome action, and believable/relatable characters set it apart from just "Fallout with ponies."  However, it didn't really have the kind of philosophical/psychological/emotional impact that I could tell the author was aiming for.
I like it as an entertaining adventure story, but not too much more than that.

If you're looking for an adventure epic that will blow your balls off with sheer emotional impact, read The End of Ponies.  Manly tears will be shed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> If you're looking for an adventure epic that will blow your balls off with sheer emotional impact, read The End of Ponies.  Manly tears will be shed.


...NOPE!
There's a reason why I tend to stay the ever loving fuck away from grimdark.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What role would each of the mane 6 (and possibly other ponies) play in TF2?


http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo85/Rippedheart/tf2ponies.png



JamesB said:


> Wait... what?  There's an audio book of it?


Yes, but's it's only at chapter 23 so far.


----------



## Ames (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...NOPE!
> There's a reason why I tend to stay the ever loving fuck away from grimdark.



What reason would that be?  End of Ponies isn't exactly "Cupcakes"-style grimdark...
Sure, it's got its main-character-deals-with-hopelessly-crippling-depression parts, but overall its message is one of hope.  
What drives you forward in the face of absolute futility?  When you know that nothing you can ever do will make a difference in the end?  
The story tackles this question with a level of emotional aptitude I've never seen anywhere else.  And believe me, I used to be a rather prolific reader.  Really, you've got to read it to understand.  
I guarantee you won't regret it.  It will really make you think.



Vukasin said:


> Yes, but's it's only at chapter 23 so far.



Do they have multiple voice actors for the different characters? /)^3^(\


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Do they have multiple voice actors for the different characters? /)^3^(\


No, it's just one guy, but he uses different voices for different characters.

He can listen to it here if you like: http://www.youtube.com/user/Scorch238


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Sure, it's got its main-character-deals-with-hopelessly-crippling-depression parts, but overall its message is one of hope.
> What drives you forward in the face of absolute futility?  When you know that nothing you can ever do will make a difference in the end?
> The story tackles this question with a level of emotional aptitude I've never seen anywhere else.  And believe me, I used to be a rather prolific reader.  Really, you've got to read it to understand.
> I guarantee you won't regret it.  It will really make you think.


Cause those sorts of similar thoughts occupied my head for years and reading a story like that metaphorically would be for me like if someone knifed you in the throat.
It's not that I don't doubt that it's emotionally moving or good, it's that I know what I can handle psychotically and that's way past the line of okay.


----------



## Ames (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> No, it's just one guy, but he uses different voices for different characters.
> 
> He can listen to it here if you like: http://www.youtube.com/user/Scorch238



Haha he almost sounds like Mr. Rogers.

Now I can't get that mental image out of my head.


----------



## nutty (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cannonfodder I wish to know what you think of chapter 39.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nutty said:


> Cannonfodder I wish to know what you think of chapter 39.


I haven't gotten that far.


----------



## nutty (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

say so when you do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nutty said:


> say so when you do.


Won't be for a while, I'm listening to the audiobooks instead voiced by Mr. Rogers as JamesB pointed out


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, as I've been sans-internet for a while and don't want to read back through 100 pages of pony banter... so I'll just mention it.

Is anyone here planning to attend the Canterlot Gardens brony-con this September? It's taking place in Strongsville, OH (about fifteen minutes from Cleveland) September 28-30th, and pre-registration is starting now. I'm definitely going to be there (I'm about four hours from there, which is a hell of lot closer then all the cons in California). 

Oh, BTW, Andrew W. K. is going to be there to do a panel on why PINKIE PIE IS YOUR FUCKING GOD. Good times.

http://www.canterlotgardens.com/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> I don't know if this has already been mentioned, as I've been sans-internet for a while and don't want to read back through 100 pages of pony banter... so I'll just mention it.
> 
> Is anyone here planning to attend the Canterlot Gardens brony-con this September? It's taking place in Strongsville, OH (about fifteen minutes from Cleveland) September 28-30th, and pre-registration is starting now. I'm definitely going to be there (I'm about four hours from there, which is a hell of lot closer then all the cons in California).
> 
> ...


I so wish I could go to a convention, but it'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> Oh, BTW, Andrew W. K. is going to be there to do a panel on why PINKIE PIE IS YOUR FUCKING GOD. Good times.


That's why I really want to go. I just got back from Bonycon though, so I have no money.


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Wait... what?  There's an audio book of it?
> 
> Overall, I thought it was a pretty decent adventure epic.  Good writing, lots of awesome action, and believable/relatable characters set it apart from just "Fallout with ponies."  However, it didn't really have the kind of philosophical/psychological/emotional impact that I could tell the author was aiming for.
> I like it as an entertaining adventure story, but not too much more than that.
> ...





CannonFodder said:


> ...NOPE!
> There's a reason why I tend to stay the ever loving fuck away from grimdark.


Read Background Pony. It's by the same author as The End of Ponies, it's the same in terms of epic length and some of the best writing I've read. It's not grimdark, it's just pretty damn sad when it starts out. There are some darkish parts, but nothing gory or anything. Just gut-wrenching an tear jerking emotion.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That's why I really want to go. I just got back from Bonycon though, so I have no money.



Well, you got two and a half months, give or take...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Listening to Fallout Equestria I've noticed just where they began to screw up and their first mistake wasn't the megaspells.


Spoiler: how they fucked up



First: Having Pegasus control the weather instead of letting the weather go about itself is where the ponies first went wrong.
Second: Celestia stepping down.
Third: The ministries.
Fourth: The slide into escalation.
Fifth: Warhawks
Sixth: The Megaspells
Seventh:  The mane6 not being together all the time
Eighth:  Their breaking apart as friends
Ninth:  Rather than propose a peace treaty with the zebras they continued down the path of war.


----------



## HarmFaul (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow.. reading over all of this.. I have some major catching up to do! @.@


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



HarmFaul said:


> Wow.. reading over all of this.. I have some major catching up to do! @.@


With 302 pages I doubt you'll ever read all the pages.


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Greeeeeat, I'll have to start reading/listening to fallout equestria now won't I? >:I


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Listening to Fallout Equestria I've noticed just where they began to screw up and their first mistake wasn't the megaspells.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how they fucked up
> ...


There's something you learn about the megaspells later on. It's quite surprising.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The thing I like about littlepip is how realistic of a character she is.  She neither strong, nor swift, nor some super overpowered character.  Listening to the story you get teh feeling of "well I could do that", but in reality no you couldn't.  You would die if you were in her position.


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Gaaaaaah silence with the spoilers!


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've already gotten 8 pages into my own Fallout: Equestria comic. I think it's going well so far.

I submitted it to EQD a couple days ago. I figure it's far enough along to push for some exposure now. Someone had submitted it into 'Side stories' a month ago, but that doesn't work. Nobody looks in there unless they are specifically looking for written FoE stories to read, and while that's better than nothing, it's painfully ineffective to hide an easy-to-read visual media in there.

There was a spotlight on a direct FoE-to-comic thing someone did a couple months ago, and while a respectable effort, it wasn't terribly well drawn. Not saying mine is a marvel or anything, just that if it stays hidden in Side stories post, that would just suck.

Here's hoping..


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woke up to my cat chewing on my Rainbowdash sculpture in hopes of getting me to go feed him. 

IS NOTHING SACRED YOU BLACK DEVIL?

Lucky that's the one sculpture I don't like. I keep it because the proportions are fairly spot on, so I use it as a model for other pony related sculptures, but still. Gotta put my others in a place he can't go.


----------



## Ames (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> There's something you learn about the megaspells later on. It's quite surprising.



Eh, not really.  I saw it coming.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My head just exploded, and exploded again.



JamesB said:


> Eh, not really.  I saw it coming.


Equestria didn't see it coming.
*rimshot*
..Now I feel like a bad person.


----------



## Ames (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Too many feels...

;_;


----------



## Namba (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.


Still going.


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Too many feels...
> 
> ;_;


Those things get more and more stupid every day it seems.


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Too many feels...
> 
> ;_;


CURSE YOU, TEARDUCTS! 
D:


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I've already gotten 8 pages into my own Fallout: Equestria comic. I think it's going well so far.
> 
> I submitted it to EQD a couple days ago. I figure it's far enough along to push for some exposure now. Someone had submitted it into 'Side stories' a month ago, but that doesn't work. Nobody looks in there unless they are specifically looking for written FoE stories to read, and while that's better than nothing, it's painfully ineffective to hide an easy-to-read visual media in there.
> 
> ...


Very good! I like your style and take on the original and wish you luck in your endeavors.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of us that have already seen the whole thing:

http://youtu.be/JS5jioC2T1U

You may skip to 39:10


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And that is what would happen if M Knight Shyamalan directed MLP.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Too many feels...
> 
> ;_;



I still wonder how these tumblrs get so many followers so quickly.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> And that is what would happen if M Knight Shyamalan directed MLP.



Hahaha. You give M. Knight Shamalalan too much credit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Hahaha. You give M. Knight Shamalalan too much credit.


If there ever is a mlp: fim movie I hope they do NOT have that guy directing it.  Granted that's a very small chance, but after what he did with the avatar movie I have to wonder if he is purposefully out to destroy franchises.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That's why I really want to go. I just got back from Bonycon though, so I have no money.



I just noticed your location. Did you gather with the other Canadian bronies across from the Expo Center after the end of the con?
(I took a photo of the group from the top of the stairs once they unfurled the flag)

---PCJ, still considering doing some art


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> I just noticed your location. Did you gather with the other Canadian bronies across from the Expo Center after the end of the con?
> (I took a photo of the group from the top of the stairs once they unfurled the flag)


You may have caught me. Look for a guy with long hair and either a Pinkie Pie or Motley Crue shirt.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If there ever is a mlp: fim movie I hope they do NOT have that guy directing it.  Granted that's a very small chance, but after what he did with the avatar movie I have to wonder if he is purposefully out to destroy franchises.



If only. The MLP movie will be produced and directed by Ewe Boll. D=
jk


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> If only. The MLP movie will be produced and directed by Ewe Boll. D=
> jk


Silliness aside there's been rumors running around of a movie coming one of these days.  What are the chances do you think they'll make one?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally saw the last two episodes. Hell, they could end the entire series at those two and I'd feel like it was a great send-off. Not that I'd want that, but it'd be hard to top that season ending.



Vukasin said:


> http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo85/Rippedheart/tf2ponies.png





CannonFodder said:


> Applejack as engineer, Berry Punch as Engineer, Rainbow Dash as scout.



Hmm, That picture almost gets it right.

Obviously Pinkie would be the pyro, and fluttershy the medic. Dash has the same personality as the scout. Rarity as the spy seems to kinda work. But I would almost consider Applejack as the sniper because they both wear cowboy hats and have accents. Twilight would be the engineer because she's the geek of the bunch. That leaves the heavy and soldier, and big mac fits as the heavy. Spike would only be the soldier because there's nothing else left.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, we made friends with CNN.
Remember that short CNN did on bronies?  Well here is the news reporter's response-
http://outfront.blogs.cnn.com/2012/07/09/thank-you-bronies/

Also Hasbro may be doing a Monopoly and MLP:FIM crossover-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/07/monopoly-hotels-adding-ponies.html
I love Monopoly and now I'll have a reason to love it even more.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm just saying this as someone who has never watched the show, what is the reason so many people my age enjoy MLP? Is there like adult inuendo or something like that in the show? Or humour that only an adult would understand?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Furryjones said:


> I'm just saying this as someone who has never watched the show, what is the reason so many people my age enjoy MLP?


Watch a couple episodes and you'll understand.
It's pretty hard to explain why we like it if you haven't seen it.


Lead Jester said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XNB55A/?tag=047-20
> 
> If one likes spiders... one should see this.


I think you're in the wrong thread <_<


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XNB55A/?tag=047-20

If one likes spiders... one should see this.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Furryjones said:


> I'm just saying this as someone who has never watched the show, what is the reason so many people my age enjoy MLP? Is there like adult inuendo or something like that in the show? Or humour that only an adult would understand?


It's better to try watching it instead of asking. Everyone likes it for different reasons.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched the first 3 episodes on Netflix and still wondering...why?
Is there a certain episode one could recommend? Or do I just need to keep watching?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



d.batty said:


> I watched the first 3 episodes on Netflix and still wondering...why?
> Is there a certain episode one could recommend? Or do I just need to keep watching?


Ah, the first two episodes are mediocre, however the third a few people do like.

Personally I would suggest season 2 episodes 25 and 26.
It's named "A Canterlot Wedding" parts 1 and 2.  Those two episodes EVERYBODY likes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Alright I'll check em out, thanks.
Now all I see nowadays is pony this bronie that.
Might a well try and see what the fuss is about.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The first two episodes serve as a starter, an introduction to all the characters if you will. People I've convinced to watch have usually gotten that far and thought what's the point. As the episodes go on the characters begin their development.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've always been a sucker for colorful cartoons so who knows, I may end up even liking it.
I hated adventure time the first few times I saw it, now I catch it whenever I can.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



d.batty said:


> Alright I'll check em out, thanks.
> Now all I see nowadays is pony this bronie that.
> Might a well try and see what the fuss is about.


It took a bit for it to suddenly click to me. So maybe it will be the same to you.


----------



## Cain (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got hooked onto the show by around the 5th or so episode.
And A Canterlot Wedding was one of the best season finales from any series I've ever seen. 
To quote Dashie: "So awesome!"


----------



## Cain (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This was on FA's front page: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8382698/
Oh my god.
Just, oh my god.
Why, furries, why.
He even states its 'humanized' Rarity, yet still has a horn, horselike ears and a tail.
It can't even fall into the category of anthro art, I have no idea what this travesty is.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You realize, Cain, that the very fact that it boggles your mind likely implies it is fantastic art.  Like tomato soup cans or a crazy lady on Oddities who freezes her urine to make sculptures.


----------



## Cain (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> You realize, Cain, that the very fact that it boggles your mind likely implies it is fantastic art.  Like tomato soup cans or a crazy lady on Oddities who freezes her urine to make sculptures.


Oh, THAT'S what it is! 
Goddamn modern 'art'!
Hahahaha, it all makes sense now!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> This was on FA's front page: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8382698/
> Oh my god.
> Just, oh my god.
> Why, furries, why.
> ...


It's under the ten percent margin to qualify as anthro art.
Sure a drawing can have animal like ears, horns and tail, but it still doesn't cross the 10% margin otherwise it still counts as "gijinka" or humanized personification.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> For those of us that have already seen the whole thing:
> 
> http://youtu.be/JS5jioC2T1U
> 
> You may skip to 39:10



Well shit..... won't be sleeping now.


During Canterlot Wedding, does anyone notice when the villian appeared, Trollesta disappeared from the platform for a while before finally reappearing?

And how did the mane 6 were fighting their adversaries, how did they figure out which ones were the real ponies?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> And how did the mane 6 were fighting their adversaries, how did they figure out which ones were the real ponies?


Actually AJ thought that one changeling was Rainbow, so they only half guessed right.


----------



## Vulkan (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?



Because irony is delicious?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vulkan said:


> Because irony is delicious?


Actually bronies don't like it out of irony, we do in fact like it.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All aboard the friendship train to Comic con!


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vulkan said:


> Because irony is delicious?


You do realize that the OP was hundreds of pages, and tens of thousands of posts ago, right? 
And anyways, the OP became a brony shortly after posting thanks to the brony presence here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> All aboard the friendship train to Comic con!


Are you going to ride the pony trolley?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://andrewwk.com/store#ecwid:category=271394&mode=product&product=13489298

WANTWANTWANT


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://ponyconfessions.tumblr.com/post/27001550751
:'[
I sure hope this is fake, cause if it's not then that's pretty darn sad.

Also for those of you who have seen the "children of the night" sketched version, here's a sneak peak at a quick piece of what it's going to look like-
http://lionheartcartoon.deviantart.com/art/COTN-Animation-Snippet-313894801


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got all the prints I bought at Bronycon set up in my desk area today:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/IMAG0092.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/IMAG0093.jpg

A better picture of the musicians print. I am on the very bottom row, 4th from the right:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/IMAG0060.jpg


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ooh very nice Vukasin. I keep hearing Bronycon was fantastic. Hopefully CG will be just as nice!


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm sure it will be! plus Andrew W.K. is going.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Finally got all the prints I bought at Bronycon set up in my desk area today:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/IMAG0092.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/IMAG0093.jpg
> ...



Fuk ya Pinkie Pie prints.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just hope the holiday inn has a nice bar nearby.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> All aboard the friendship train to Comic con!



Wait are you going?

This would be more interesting if I knew you at all, but it's still kinda cool. Maybe.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No, I was just making a random remark that it happens to open for business today. I am not flying from KY to Cali for comic con. XD


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I swear I don't know what us bronies would do without EQD.
Two bits of news that caught my eye on the frontpage:
1) The 8-bit MLP game has been 'released' by Hasbro, which is pretty damn awesome. You have to use a password, but that's on the EQD post. 
2) Doctor Whooves, as we know him, / Time Turner, has been renamed 'Doctor Hooves', which is possibly the closest thing they could do without infringing copyright. It's just one letter away from what we accepted as fanon, so it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> 2) Doctor Whooves, as we know him, / Time Turner, has been renamed 'Doctor Hooves', which is possibly the closest thing they could do without infringing copyright. It's just one letter away from what we accepted as fanon, so it's still pretty awesome.


If Hasbro was a woman I would ask to marry it levels of "I'm totally frickin excited about this"


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If Hasbro was a woman I would ask to marry it levels of "I'm totally frickin excited about this"


Now if only they would make a reference to Dr Who by him entering a police box or something in the background xD
Or they gave him a speaking role.
And David Tennant was a guest star voicing for him.
And he was with Derpy.
Aaaaaaaaaghhhhhhhh that would be beyond awesome, however unlikely.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Interestingly enough, I wouldn't be surprised if the doctor who group would object to a free plug in an extremely popular children's cartoon show.  I mean, their worst case scenario is that some 12 year old is going to ask their parents who the Doctor is.

Secondly, 67,532. Not bad for not going O/C


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was into it (watch some of an episode) for like a week or so then got over it. Played a game called Pony vs Pony for awhile during that but that died soon as well, I don't get why it's so popular it's a kids show when Spongebob came I didn't see everyone jump on his bandwagon.


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RadioCatastrophe said:


> I was into it (watch some of an episode) for like a week or so then got over it. Played a game called Pony vs Pony for awhile during that but that died soon as well, I don't get why it's so popular it's a kids show when Spongebob came I didn't see everyone jump on his bandwagon.


I'm going to try and explain why it's popular with so many people:

1) It brings proper values and lessons to a TV show, which is rarely seen nowadays. It teaches about friendship, trust, and all that jazz, whilst being entertaining at the whole time. Because the plot (NO, BRONIES.) of each episode is based around these values, it doesn't feel cheap and forced, as with a lot of kids shows nowadays.
You mentioned Spongebob, and that's a show with some gags, maybe a "I learned this today!" sprinkled in, but it's mostly just to provide quick and easy entertainment for children. It makes them laugh, that's pretty much it.
As teenagers/adults, you want to at least have gathered _something _from what you've just watched, besides a 30-minute collage of one-liners and 'pie-in-the-face' gags. MLP: FiM not only includes a whole array of jokes and references that we love and laugh at, but reminds us what the key values in life are. We act on these values, having been reminded of them.
I don't think many other kids shows, much less normal TV shows can boast that the fandom behind them is not only so large and unexpected, but also raise hundreds of thousands, probably millions, of dollars each year for various charities around the world.

2) It also appeals to us because of various things that would not typically exist on a kid's show, things like the breakage of the fourth wall, various references and the like. This is because from the very start Lauren Faust attempted to direct the show with not only a female child/young teen audience in mind, but also an older teen and parental audience. 
Now, of course, there are a lot more references because the show writers have realized by now they've gathered a massive teen/adult male following, and wish to entertain them as well as the children.

3) The animation and voicework is fantastic. The show has some of the most talented VAs around, the likes of Tara Strong and Tabitha St. Germaine, and an amazing animation team behind them, over at DHX. You see videogames being heralded as amazing because of their visual appeal, and the same most certainly translates over to television. 

4) I'm giving this a completely separate reason because I think it's a huge one, and a personal reason why I love the show so much. 
The music.
Daniel Ingram, and all the others who work on the show's music, not just songs but sound effects and etcetera, are some of the most talented people in the business. The songs are not only wholly original (With some inspiration drawn from other songs sometimes), they usually have a full choir of people and an orchestra behind it. I don't see this much in other kids shows, past the theme song or the rare "Musical" episode. Pretty much every two episodes there's a song, almost always of the full-length variety.

And lastly, you say you watched some of an episode. Ask anyone who's a fan of the show which episode you should watch to determine if you like the show or not, and most often than not, they'll say all of them. Because each and every episode is different. One may have more gags and funny in it than another, while another has a greater emotional feeling behind it, and another we can relate to a lot, and so on and so forth. 

What I'm not trying to say here, is that there's no way you shouldn't like this show and you have to watch every episode now, that's not the message I'm trying to convey here. 
I'm trying to explain the best I can, why I think so many guys from teenaged years and above love the show. 
And if you don't like it, that's fine by me. To each his/her own.
Hopefully after reading this, you can at least vaguely understand why people like the show, even if you don't like it yourself.

/Lengthy Explanation


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Lengthy explanations aren't necessary.  I always liked the response of, good for you. We'll be over here enjoying the bandwagon.

Secondly. You didn't see everyone hop on a Spongebob kick? My 20 year old brother at the time loved it. My coworkers in their 20s loved it. People made Spongebob jokes in high school.


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> Lengthy explanations aren't necessary.  I always liked the response of, good for you. We'll be over here enjoying the bandwagon.
> 
> Secondly. You didn't see everyone hop on a Spongebob kick? My 20 year old brother at the time loved it. My coworkers in their 20s loved it. People made Spongebob jokes in high school.


When you have a writer's mind lengthy explanations are your bane.
And I don't remember anything about a spongebob kick, maybe it was localized to Kentucky :V


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You don't remember it on MTV, Spike, and I think the predecessor to G4 all that? (Making myself feel old) They got all those emmy nominations, viewers in the millions.

I'd say the only reason it didn't develop conventions is cause it didn't nicely spiral off of anime and furry. XD (personal theory)


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> You don't remember it on MTV, Spike, and I think the predecessor to G4 all that? (Making myself feel old) They got all those emmy nominations, viewers in the millions.
> 
> I'd say the only reason it didn't develop conventions is cause it didn't nicely spiral off of anime and furry. XD (personal theory)


I understand how it'd be a popular kid's show, I used to like it as a kid, but I had no idea it had gathered a large adult fanbase xD But then again, MTV and Spike are just terrible, terrible TV channels. Never watched them.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It had its place.  Regardless, popular things are popular. I've lost the point, and I never read backwards.

So! More importantly, because of this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-7tiOBgKZi...IaI/c5-bUHwJjtA/s1600/IMG_20120711_212147.jpg I dub today diet cheat day and we all go get pancakes.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I understand how it'd be a popular kid's show, I used to like it as a kid, but I had no idea it had gathered a large adult fanbase xD But then again, MTV and Spike are just terrible, terrible TV channels. Never watched them.


Spike had the best cop shows! WTF man


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lostcat461 said:


> It had its place.  Regardless, popular things are popular. I've lost the point, and I never read backwards.
> 
> So! More importantly, because of this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-7tiOBgKZi...IaI/c5-bUHwJjtA/s1600/IMG_20120711_212147.jpg I dub today diet cheat day and we all go get pancakes.


WANT


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Even though I don't show much love for the brony community, it HAS earned my undying respect for making this:

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/321/1/c/1c5c00de3e10db149d3f8a0f061a9285-d4gfnso.png

Garrus Vakarian is my most loved video game character of all time, and somebody turned him into a BAMF Unicorn! 
\m/ (>_<) \m/ 

Also, Renegade Fem-Pegasus looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> Even though I don't show much love for the brony community, it HAS earned my undying respect for making this:
> 
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/321/1/c/1c5c00de3e10db149d3f8a0f061a9285-d4gfnso.png
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaa Femshep and Garrus as ponies
Although femshep is better Paragon. Most of the time.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Renegade for life.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woohoo there is a official mlp: fim comic coming.

Hasbro knows just how to take my money and with this announcement I'll be glad to oblige.


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Woohoo there is a official mlp: fim comic coming.
> 
> Hasbro knows just how to take my money and with this announcement I'll be glad to oblige.



http://cdn.derpiboo.ru/thumbs/1543/722/4f1df2f3945b701e28000001



Edit: Does anyone know how to imbed images properly? >_> It seems like the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags won't work, and the insert image from URL keeps coming up with invalid file >_> It worked before the whole post thing got 'upgraded'.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah there wasn't any sprout of Spongebob fans here in Florida, lol, I hated it for like a year and then fell in love with it.. my room was covered in Spongebob based things from bedspreads, to lamps, posters, tv, stereo, clothing, etc. I still have a lot of my Spongebob stuff but my bf doesn't like the idea of our bedroom being covered in Spongebob. Anyways, people still think I'm weird for liking Spongebob, and even though the show has adult jokes and the sort I still don't see anyone raving about the show. I've heard more out of Strawberry Shortcake lovers than Spongebob fans when it comes to being popular, and I've never heard anyone in school talk about him outside a negative light.

The only thing good I see out of the MLP thing is the animated shorts a few people on Youtube make of them characters, I watch those.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Back on the topic of ponies, does anyone know when the 3pack set of figurines-
> http://www.toywiz.com/mylittleponypvc3packset.html
> -ships out?  It says that the toys are supposed to come out this month, but it doesn't say when.



I just got an email, mine have shipped.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Eeyup, all their new merchandise should be being shipped or in stores. 

Secondly, awesome, now everyone in my comic shop will know I'm a brony.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> http://cdn.derpiboo.ru/thumbs/1543/722/4f1df2f3945b701e28000001
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off Topic has embedded images disabled.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I just got an email, mine have shipped.


So has mine.  Hopefully it'll get here sooner rather than later.


----------



## Conker (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

RTX, the Rooster Teeth Expo, had a MLP panel called "My Little Panel." I haven't searched for it, but I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about it. I think Michael Ragequit was one of the panel hosts.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Only thing I know about it is that they have a ridiculous name for an expo. Silly convention, roosters don't have teeth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sweet lord, every last piece of merchandise for mlp at comic con sold right out on the first day.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You expected any different? AT the very least people know that bronies will be begging to buy them on ebay post haste XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

As time goes on, my tightly wrapped wallet wants to open and buy pony merchandise. I knew I shouldn't have bought those McDonald toys.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Today I saw a little girl wearing the exact same T-shirt I was at Comic-Con. 

I'm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You should feel better for the younger generation.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Today I saw a little girl wearing the exact same T-shirt I was at Comic-Con.
> 
> I'm not sure how to feel about this.


What was the shirt?


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Off Topic has embedded images disabled.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
This thread can't have embedded Luna.
;_;


Conker said:


> RTX, the Rooster Teeth Expo, had a MLP panel called "My Little Panel." I haven't searched for it, but I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about it. I think Michael Ragequit was one of the panel hosts.


That makes a lot of sense. Michael is the brony in the more well known people on the RoosterTeeth cast. If there are any more, well they aren't as open as he is xD

We've infected so many popular internet groups/outlets.
ONWARDS!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw a boy about nine or ten wearing a RD shirt at games Workshop. 

There is hope for the future, I can die slightly more at ease now.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> Today I saw a little girl wearing the exact same T-shirt I was at Comic-Con.
> 
> I'm not sure how to feel about this.



Lucky  

How ya enjoying the con so far?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> We've infected so many popular internet groups/outlets.
> ONWARDS!


And CNN as well.

Also at comic con they were talking about season 3.
Derpy is just going to continue to be a background character, not a significant character.  Just a background character.
Yes Trixie is in fact coming back.
Luna is getting a bigger role.


Spoiler: upcoming episode



In a future episode Fluttershy is going to turn into a dragon.





Spoiler: Song from next season



Also here's a song from next season-
[YT]mFtAF-y1PYs#![/YT]


And now for the part I'm going to be outright bouncing off the walls in excitement for, Octavia is getting a speaking role.  Octavia is one of my favorite ponies and now she not only is canon, but she's going to have a part in a episode.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And now for the part I'm going to be outright bouncing off the walls in excitement for, Octavia is getting a speaking role.  Octavia is one of my favorite ponies and now she not only is canon, but she's going to have a part in a episode.


ditto


----------



## Ames (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And now for the part I'm going to be outright bouncing off the walls in excitement for, Octavia is getting a speaking role.  Octavia is one of my favorite ponies and now she not only is canon, but she's going to have a part in a episode.



Hnnngg


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck ya, more Luna.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm wondering what sort of voice they're going to give Octavia.  I have no clue honestly.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm wondering what sort of voice they're going to give Octavia.  I have no clue honestly.


I'd assume something posh, like Rarity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a feeling nobody is going to be prepared for how epic season 3 is going to be.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just hope it doesn't turn into a bunch of fan service


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: Song from next season
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:checks Twilight's math: Of course she's right, was there ever any doubt?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> :checks Twilight's math: Of course she's right, was there ever any doubt?


I want to know what she wasn't prepared for.
My best guess is that is has something to do with magic school or something in a field she has no clue about.  Of course I'm probably wrong, but I don't have any better guesses.


Vukasin said:


> I just hope it doesn't turn into a bunch of fan service


It probably won't.  The reason being the writers aren't allowed to read fanfics, so if there is fan service it's probably going to be at most stuff like how trixie is going to come back or how octavia is going to speak and no where near the extend you are worrying about.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I just hope it doesn't turn into a bunch of fan service



That was my worry when season 2 started. Hopefully those fears don't come to fruition.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That was my worry when season 2 started. Hopefully those fears don't come to fruition.


And people keep forgetting that the writers aren't allowed to read fanfics in case it interferes with their writing for the episodes.


Also wow, double rainboom just released a preview-
[YT]VOiEukVCAm8[/YT]
I'm pretty impressed that it looks like a actual episode.


----------



## Ames (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The reason being the writers aren't allowed to read fanfics



lol

wat


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Basically because of copyright/legal reasons.

In any case, most fanfics aren't worth emulating or copying from.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*ninja'd*


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> What was the shirt?



This one.



Carnie said:


> Lucky
> 
> How ya enjoying the con so far?



Pretty cool. I mad tho that I didn't get into the MLP thing today. It was first thing in the morning, and it got zerg rushed straight from the gate opening. I went straight there, but it was too late.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> In any case, most fanfics aren't worth emulating or copying from.


But then again, tons are.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woot!  We're already well past the halfway mark till season 3.
We have someone about 7 weeks left though.


----------



## Conker (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Unsilenced said:


> This one.


I like your hat.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How come The Cakes unicorn baby can levitate herself, but not Twilight or any other unicorn?

For those of you who missed the evo fighting is magic livestream they put it up on youtube-
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLECC2CCF061DE3D47&feature=g-all-bul


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How come The Cakes unicorn baby can levitate herself, but not Twilight or any other unicorn?



Do we have knowledge for sure that this is beyond their abilities? Twilight levitated during her entrance exam, I know it was uncontrolled but then so is foal unicorn magic. 

It might just be a matter of magic being an externally focused force rather than something they can use on themselves.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How come The Cakes unicorn baby can levitate herself, but not Twilight or any other unicorn?


Rarity said that unicorn foals get surges of magic that come and go. I assume that all the abilities Pumpkin Cake had in that episode will go away soon.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I like your hat.



Thank you c:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's another song they showed-


Spoiler: song



[YT]3LkJ3_nVq8s[/YT]


Does this mean there's another type of ponies?

<Still waiting for seaponies. Shoobeedoo shoobeedoo doo doo.


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Interesting read.

Shortskirtsandexplosions is pretty awesome.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's another song they showed-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: song
> ...


The intro before Twilight sings sounds _almost_ exactly like the chorus in Jackle App's "Autumn".


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Best crossover?

[yt]qy6CIX_70fc[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> Shortskirtsandexplosions is pretty awesome.


Well considering he's written the longest fanfics I've ever seen, which still manage to keep my everlasting interest, he's damn amazing.


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And CNN as well.
> 
> Also at comic con they were talking about season 3.
> Derpy is just going to continue to be a background character, not a significant character.  Just a background character.
> ...


1) Noooooo not Derpy :c
2) Knew it.
3) YEAH! 
4) Amazing song D:
5) Now only if the episode featuring her was with Vinyl. *rubs hands together with glee*


CannonFodder said:


> There's another song they showed-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: song
> ...


<3
I don't think it's another _type_ of ponies per se, but more like a different kingdom of ponies, which they call themselves Crystal ponies. That's what I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> <3
> I don't think it's another _type_ of ponies per se, but more like a different kingdom of ponies, which they call themselves Crystal ponies. That's what I think.


Well we know Equestria is just one country in their world, so it's very possible.  Either that or it's a territory inside Equestria or a city or such.


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

M'kay so I've finished first draft of the prologue of my first fanfic, it totals at roughly 1900 words I believe? Didn't check properly. Here it is if anyone wants to take a look at it:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yOLnCr-dwOWiTr7zj4z-el5ayDwJSsfrBc4N33dyHcs/edit
Ignore the part about tags in the author's note, that's just because I'm going to upload it on fimfiction and use the tag system on that to categorize my story.

Thanks in advance, to anyone who decides to read it!


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Or it could be the blatantly obvious. I mean "Chrysal Fair", Chrysalis, some connection.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've been continuing fallout equestria.  I think I've realized the biggest fuckup that lead to the destruction of equestria, making fluttershy a ministry mare.  She fucked up, she fucked up badly.  AJ was the only one that had any sort of business running a government.  The rest weren't as bad of fuckups when it came to running the ministries, however they were still pretty bad.  Fluttershy's fuckups not only were the worst, they made the rest of the mane 6's fuckups look like child's play in comparison.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I've been continuing fallout equestria.  I think I've realized the biggest fuckup that lead to the destruction of equestria, making fluttershy a ministry mare.  She fucked up, she fucked up badly.  AJ was the only one that had any sort of business running a government.  The rest weren't as bad of fuckups when it came to running the ministries, however they were still pretty bad.  Fluttershy's fuckups not only were the worst, they made the rest of the mane 6's fuckups look like child's play in comparison.


Pretty much. Fluttershy's fuck up fucked everybody up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Pretty much. Fluttershy's fuck up fucked everybody up.


Ministry of peace my shiny metal ass.


Also back to what hasbro has told us about season 3, since Octavia is going to get a speaking role what are the chances do you think of another background character being bumped up to a regular character?  For instance what are the chances that characters like lyra, octavia, vinyl scratch or such could become minor or supporting characters?


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ministry of peace my shiny metal ass.
> 
> 
> Also back to what hasbro has told us about season 3, since Octavia is going to get a speaking role what are the chances do you think of another background character being bumped up to a regular character?  For instance what are the chances that characters like lyra, octavia, vinyl scratch or such could become minor or supporting characters?


They're not going to give us _too _much fanservice, but I'd like to see them sidle up to the fanon characters/ships.
I'm really curious if they decide to actually pair anypony together, even if it's not, say, OctaviaScratch or Bon Bon & Lyra, but I'd still like to see some non-manufactured love in the show


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> They're not going to give us _too _much fanservice, but I'd like to see them sidle up to the fanon characters/ships.
> I'm really curious if they decide to actually pair anypony together, even if it's not, say, OctaviaScratch or Bon Bon & Lyra, but I'd still like to see some non-manufactured love in the show


Chances are no.  Foxnews would have a field day if two same sex characters were shipped.  Hasbro would have to be unbelievably stealthy to get away with it though.  Like how during season 2 finale there was that kiss sound effect when rainbow picked up fluttershy.  Also there's the fact even though the majority of the viewers are adults or close to it, it's still a kid's show.

So chances are there won't be, but I'd like for there to be.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ministry of peace my shiny metal ass.
> 
> 
> Also back to what hasbro has told us about season 3, since Octavia is going to get a speaking role what are the chances do you think of another background character being bumped up to a regular character?  For instance what are the chances that characters like lyra, octavia, vinyl scratch or such could become minor or supporting characters?



I could see vinyl scratch getting a small speaking role actually. The other background ponies? Who knows!

I just want my scoots x RD episode.
And maybe a little Gilda. Or a lot of Gilda, that would be fine too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well now I think I've figured out the moral of fallout equestria- "overdependence on something as a society nerfs your ability to adapt to changes with time"



Spoiler: what I think



the obvious thing I would say about this would be that the megaspells and fluttershy fucked up badly.  However Red Eyes' stable shows that ponies are way to relient on magic and pegasus for their needs.  His basic idea of using the earth pony way actually does make sense.  If you look at the tv show there's a ton of iconoclastic technology, such as there's been quick images of tv's and once a van, but the problem is they have the mentality of "welp we have <insert problem here> let's solve it with magic.

Had they not gone down the path of overdependence on magic and coal chances are the war would have just dragged on and wound up in a armistace.  If it wasn't for their overdependence on magic megaspells would never have been developed and thus the world wouldn't have ended.  If it wasn't for their overdependence on magic the pink cloud would in canterlot would have never been created and celestia and luna would still be alive.


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well now I think I've figured out the moral of fallout equestria- "overdependence on something as a society nerfs your ability to adapt to changes with time"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Reply



Huh... I'm not too sure about all that. Red Eye seemed to be against the earth pony way by itself, and promoted that magic, whatever it's flaws, is still very useful. His example with the poison was a good one. He does rather point out that without magic, some of the advancements made would likely take centuries, or not be discovered at all, or require some insane apparatus. Levitation is a good example. Humans cannot levitate, and we'll likely need to invent some insane apparatus to do so in a century or two (If we haven't got it already, and if we have, it's rare enough that I've never heard of it.), while a unicorn can just apply their horn to the task. 

Also, I kinda doubt that the use of coal was a purely unicorn and pegasi idea. Sounds more earth pony-ish to me, even more so when you consider that they are the ones with trains and the like, which deliver and run on coal, and don't seem to involve magic at all. And megaspells would not have been invented if there was no magic, yes, but magic alone wasn't needed to destroy the world. We humans have no magic, and we have atomic bombs, which are equally destructive, but unlike megaspells, cannot be used for other uses such as the healing they were first put to work on. I think magic may just have sped it up, and added more variety to the bombs. The rate of progress in Equestria does seem to go at a relatively enormous rate compared to non-magical human invention. And the pink cloud was made by zebras, who lack magic completely. Since the magic did not come from them, it is fair to say an earth pony could have made the same innovation, if they worked at it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Chances are no.  Foxnews would have a field day if two same sex characters were shipped.  Hasbro would have to be unbelievably stealthy to get away with it though.  Like how during season 2 finale there was that kiss sound effect when rainbow picked up fluttershy.  Also there's the fact even though the majority of the viewers are adults or close to it, it's still a kid's show.
> 
> So chances are there won't be, but I'd like for there to be.


*sigh*
If only someone would challenge Fox's republican bias with a giant middle finger and some LGBT programming.
Although I can still see couples/love within the speaking role characters, even with it being a kids show. It just had to be completely platonic :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hasbro would have to be unbelievably stealthy to get away with it though.



Lyra loves to share bonbon(s) with Golden Harvest.
In the park.


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Lyra loves to share bonbon(s) with Golden Harvest.
> In the park.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
BEST DOUBLE ENTENDRE EVER.


----------



## Conker (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> They're not going to give us _too _much fanservice, but I'd like to see them sidle up to the fanon characters/ships.
> I'm really curious if they decide to actually pair anypony together, even if it's not, say, OctaviaScratch or Bon Bon & Lyra, but I'd still like to see some non-manufactured love in the show


God no, keep that shit out.


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> God no, keep that shit out.


Would you prefer one of the worst ships? Like spikexgranny smith, or Big MacxAJ (uuugh) ?
Pretty much all of the characters have been shipped one way or another.
It may never happen, but I'd still like to see some subtle acknowledgement of a fanon ship xD


----------



## Carnie (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Would you prefer one of the worst ships? Like *spikexgranny smith*, or Big MacxAJ (uuugh) ?
> Pretty much all of the characters have been shipped one way or another.
> It may never happen, but I'd still like to see some subtle acknowledgement of a fanon ship xD



whywhywhywhwhywhywhywhy getoutofmyhead


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vinyl said:


> Spoiler: Reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However the problem is that megaspells were invented with good intentions.  They started off with healing spells, but rainbow was the first to see just how bad of a idea it really was.
The megaspell technology should have been buried in a hole and never spoken of again.  Or if failing that used as a bomb right off the bat to end the war.  Like how in WWII we nuked hiroshima and nagasaki as soon as we could and because the japanese didn't have nuclear capability yet they couldn't retaliate.

The single biggest mistake was that fluttershy fucked up not realizing the megaspells were going to be used for weaponry eventually.  Had Applejack's ministry developed it instead the outcome would have been very different.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> And maybe a little Gilda. *Or a lot of Gilda*, that would be fine too.


Yes please.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yes please.


I agree.
Gilda barely qualifies as a anatagonist, so a character redemption wouldn't be out of place.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I've been continuing fallout equestria.  I think I've realized the biggest fuckup that lead to the destruction of equestria, making fluttershy a ministry mare.  She fucked up, she fucked up badly.  AJ was the only one that had any sort of business running a government.  The rest weren't as bad of fuckups when it came to running the ministries, however they were still pretty bad.  Fluttershy's fuckups not only were the worst, they made the rest of the mane 6's fuckups look like child's play in comparison.



Nah. Fluttershy ended the war, just not exactly how she wanted. Frankly, none of the mane 6 in FoE really 'screwed up'. The path was already set, they just failed to present a friendshippy solution before it all went up in flames. It doesn't matter that the two sides were capable of mutually assured destruction, it matters that neither side was so hesitant to do it. That made it inevitable.

Their biggest failing was separating from each other. Their elements of harmony were still there, they just used them individually, and ultimately inneffectively without the balance of each other. They all had plans to end the war, and it seemed possible that any one of them could have been tempered and accomplished just that, if they worked together instead of apart.

That's how I saw it, and I figure that's what the authors intent was too.

Unless you read Project Horizons, where they had morality issues and Goldenblood was ultimately responsible for everything good they did, and everything ever. I like PH, except Goldenblood is a really shitty character.


----------



## Conker (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Would you prefer one of the worst ships? Like spikexgranny smith, or Big MacxAJ (uuugh) ?
> Pretty much all of the characters have been shipped one way or another.
> It may never happen, but I'd still like to see some subtle acknowledgement of a fanon ship xD


Doesn't belong in the show. Keep that shit regulated to image boards and Deviantart where it belongs


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Nah. Fluttershy ended the war, just not exactly how she wanted. Frankly, none of the mane 6 in FoE really 'screwed up'. The path was already set, they just failed to present a friendshippy solution before it all went up in flames. It doesn't matter that the two sides were capable of mutually assured destruction, it matters that neither side was so hesitant to do it. That made it inevitable.
> 
> Their biggest failing was separating from each other. Their elements of harmony were still there, they just used them individually, and ultimately inneffectively without the balance of each other. They all had plans to end the war, and it seemed possible that any one of them could have been tempered and accomplished just that, if they worked together instead of apart.
> 
> ...


Don't spoil project horizons for me :\


Well in my opinion fluttershy doomed equestria cause she was the one who developed the technology to create megaspells and such.  Had there been nukes instead of megaspells there wouldn't have been taint, ghouls, and probably celestia and luna would still be alive.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well in my opinion fluttershy doomed equestria cause she was the one who developed the technology to create megaspells and such.  Had there been nukes instead of megaspells there wouldn't have been taint, ghouls, and probably celestia and luna would still be alive.



If it was nukes instead, it would just be Fallout 3. Fluttershy made a mistake, but she didn't give them bombs, they are responsible for doing that themselves.

Don't worry, I'm just calling Goldenblood a blackhole sue. I won't spoil anything that you'd actually read PH story for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> If it was nukes instead, it would just be Fallout 3. Fluttershy made a mistake, but she didn't give them bombs, they are responsible for doing that themselves.


Ever hear the phrase "the road to hell is paved with good intentions"?
She may not have made the bombs, but her megahealing spells also healed the zebras which had the war drag on even worse.  Also with her research the pink cloud was possible.  Had megaspells not been invented Celestia and Luna would have survived.  She may not have intended for it to be used as weaponry, but she had no business being a ministry mare.  Her kindness is what blinded her to the realities of war.

Think of it analogy wise as the difference between Marie Curie and J. Robert Oppenheimer.  Marie Curie knew what was going to happen and refused to travel down that path.  Oppenheimer should have known better, but instead he is known as the father of a-bomb.

Tl:dr; ignorance to the realities of war is no excuse.


----------



## Conker (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

From what I've gathered from this current conversation, Fallout Equestria could have actually been something worth selling if the author hadn't made it about ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> From what I've gathered from this current conversation, Fallout Equestria could have actually been something worth selling if the author hadn't made it about ponies.


It would be double trademark infringement to sell it in book form.


----------



## Conker (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It would be double trademark infringement to sell it in book form.


No shit. That's why I said what I said. You make it about something not ponies and change the name, and it's a novel that could be sold in book form. Unless it follows the Fallout storyline beat by beat, but then that's just lazy on the author's part. If not, then it's just post apocalyptic fiction


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> No shit. That's why I said what I said. You make it about something not ponies and change the name, and it's a novel that could be sold in book form. Unless it follows the Fallout storyline beat by beat, but then that's just lazy on the author's part. If not, then it's just post apocalyptic fiction



It's a fusion story. It has a lot built right off of MLP canon, and a ton of ideas specifically related to Fallout. It doesn't really copy from either, but I don't think it'd work too well if it discarded both. The links it draws are handled well, and are fairly apparent.



Spoiler: Mane 6 FoE



Cannonfodder, yes the road to hell is paved in good intentions, but that doesn't just describe Fluttershy. Twilight made a goddess that threatened to ruin the future. Rainbow Dash made something that only managed to allow the Pegasus to hide, seal the sun away, and abandon the surface for so long. Rarity used dark magic and burned books. Pinkie became a paranoid druggy. And AJ actually developed all the weapons used in the war. They each played their parts in wrecking up the world.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Spoiler: Mane 6 FoE
> 
> 
> 
> Cannonfodder, yes the road to hell is paved in good intentions, but that doesn't just describe Fluttershy. Twilight made a goddess that threatened to ruin the future. Rainbow Dash made something that only managed to allow the Pegasus to hide, seal the sun away, and abandon the surface for so long. Rarity used dark magic and burned books. Pinkie became a paranoid druggy. And AJ actually developed all the weapons used in the war. They each played their parts in wrecking up the world.





Spoiler: Their biggest messups



I don't think you can consider Applejack a fuckup when it came to the story.  Her biggest mistake was that she invested so much time into the power armor that she was left the ministry and the companies they were doing contracts with to run itself.  Her mess up was the least out of the six.  Her fuckup didn't actually kill anyone as a result of stupidity.
Pinkie was in second to last.  She actually did a half decent job, except had she not used that pinkie balloon to announce that they were doing a raid the city might have been still standing.  Her fuckup got a entire city killed.  Also her ministry and what they did have a real life equivalent, the patriot act.
Rarity's fuckup was moderate, cause book burning and immoral experimentation in the time of war are things our society in real life have done before.
Rainbow Dash's fuckup was that she didn't have a timer to how long the pegasus could hide.  She didn't directly cause anyone to die, however by not having a automated system to regulate the towers it allowed the enclave to refuse to do anything to help the situation.  Her fuckup may not have killed anyone, but it prevented equestria from getting better.
I'm not sure how to rate Twilight's fuckup.  On the one hand she created the Goddess indirectly, on the other in the end it allowed for a increase in alicorns.  Seeing as how powerful alicorns are hundreds of years down the line equestria wouldn't need megaspells when alicorns eventually would become extremely common place.  So on the one hand she fucked up really badly, on the other hand it would help equestria in the long run.
The reason why I rated Fluttershy's creation of megaspells to be the worst fuckup was that she thought she was doing the right thing.  The only word in the dictionary to describe what she did wrong is "blind ignorance".



Tl:dr; they all fucked up, but not all to the same degrees as each other.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> From what I've gathered from this current conversation, Fallout Equestria could have actually been something worth selling if the author hadn't made it about ponies.


Not really. Like Heimdal said, it builds off MLP canon stuff.


----------



## Cain (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

WE COMMAND THEE TO STOP TALKING ABOUT FALLOUT EQUESTRIA AND DISCUSSING VARIOUS ELEMENTS OF ITS PLOT.
Please? I haven't read the story/series and I really want to :c


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else read 'its a dangerous business, going out your door'?
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/04/its-dangerous-business-going-out-your.html
Fairly old story, but I read and enjoyed it immensely. 
Actually made me sort of like rarity. And I do NOT like her. Real interesting story. Caution; contains violence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know what's awesome?
There's a rumor going around that season 3 is going to start in august instead of september.  Granted it'll probably be late august, but that still means we have only a month and a half to go.


----------



## Cain (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know what's awesome?
> There's a rumor going around that season 3 is going to start in august instead of september.  Granted it'll probably be late august, but that still means we have only a month and a half to go.


With all this news about, my avatar is perfectly suited to describing most of it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And also, I'm again reminded how awesome the animators at DHX are, because of Pinkie's hair. It bounces and flicks at every single head movement Pinkie performs, and it must be such a pain to animate that, whilst applying the force that would cause it. Over, and over, and over.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> And also, I'm again reminded how awesome the animators at DHX are, because of Pinkie's hair. It bounces and flicks at every single head movement Pinkie performs, and it must be such a pain to animate that, whilst applying the force that would cause it. Over, and over, and over.


Her hair defies gravity.


----------



## Cain (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Her hair defies gravity.


That makes it even harder to animate if it just floats around regardless of gravity or wind.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BloodBride said:


> Anyone else read 'its a dangerous business, going out your door'?
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/04/its-dangerous-business-going-out-your.html
> Fairly old story, but I read and enjoyed it immensely.
> Actually made me sort of like rarity. And I do NOT like her. Real interesting story. Caution; contains violence.


I've heard a lot about it, but I haven't actually read it. The title reminds me of the Underoath song.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I've heard a lot about it, but I haven't actually read it. The title reminds me of the Underoath song.


I have no time to read it :\
I still have to finish the fanfics I'm already reading and oh boy are they long.


----------



## Cain (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have no time to read it :\
> I still have to finish the fanfics I'm already reading and oh boy are they long.


Dear god, I feel for you. 
I have to keep up with the fanfics I'm currently reading, and I still have a long list in my favorites of stories I have yet to read. And I'm not even searching for them, I'm just looking at any decent ones in fimfiction's feature box ;_;
So many fanfics, so little time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Dear god, I feel for you.
> I have to keep up with the fanfics I'm currently reading, and I still have a long list in my favorites of stories I have yet to read. And I'm not even searching for them, I'm just looking at any decent ones in fimfiction's feature box ;_;
> So many fanfics, so little time.


What I do is I just focus on reading one at a time, that way I don't have too many to catch up to.


----------



## Cain (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What I do is I just focus on reading one at a time, that way I don't have too many to catch up to.


Trouble is that pretty much all of the fanfics are unfinished and I have to constantly read different stories' updates.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmm. Anyone have a list of ALL the pony image boards? Didn't one of them shut down?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Hmm. Anyone have a list of ALL the pony image boards? Didn't one of them shut down?


Ponibooru shut down, everybody just went to derpibooru when they announced that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm wondering because I'm looking for different pony images.

If you do not die from this cute you are not human
More of the Dawwww
You're... gonna... LOVE MEEEEE

I need to add more to this!



CannonFodder said:


> Ponibooru shut down, everybody just went to derpibooru when they announced that.



That's not a list of pony image boards. :/

the only ones I seem to get on google are ones on places like 4chan and paws.ru that are nothing but porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I'm wondering because I'm looking for different pony images.
> 
> If you do not die from this cute you are not human
> More of the Dawwww
> ...


Hnnrk! *cuteness overload*

I don't really use any image boards, so I don't know a list of them.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I only know of derpibooru and ponychans /pic/ board.


----------



## Ames (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I only know of derpibooru and ponychans /pic/ board.



There's 4chan's /mlp/, but that place is a shithole unless you can ignore all the r34/vore/rapetrain/fluffy threads.


----------



## Cain (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

derpibooru has /shittonnes/ of pictures. I love it. You can find anything mlp-related in picture/artwork form there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woohoo, my pvc figurines finally came in the mail.  The Cadence and Shining armor toys are meh.  Cadence is way too pink and shining armor's face looks fucked up.  However the Gilda pvc figurine is by far the best one they've produced so far.  If you don't buy any of the toys, buy the gilda one at least.  It's by far the best out of all the mlp toys they've made.


JamesB said:


> There's 4chan's /mlp/, but that place is a shithole unless you can ignore all the r34/vore/rapetrain/fluffy threads.


And they're also assholes.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Assholes on 4chan?  Unheard of.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> However the Gilda pvc figurine is by far the best one they've produced so far.


Please mail it to me

thanks


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Please mail it to me
> 
> thanks


I only have one.  Also the gilda figurine is exactly as described.  If you look at the advertisement, that is how it is in real life.  Totally worth the money!


----------



## Cain (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Please mail it to me
> 
> thanks


After 1 month mail it to me, then after 1 month I'll re-mail it back to CF. We'll share. :V


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> After 1 month mail it to me, then after 1 month I'll re-mail it back to CF. We'll share. :V


Yeah, let's do that.

Come on CF, sharing is caring :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpibooru is pretty slow though. Like Ponibooru was...

I am going into 4chan's pony board... wish me luck....

Edit: Well this isn't so bad....
[yt]laINdFF_eM4[/yt]


Actually, I have yet to find a thread for pony porn....

Edit: oh there's some, on page 2....


*Also, Howard Stern went to Bronycon, and of COURSE focused only on the perverted part. Can we just all agree that Howard Stern is a primordial ooze?*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yeah, let's do that.
> 
> Come on CF, sharing is caring :V





Cain said:


> After 1 month mail it to me, then after 1 month I'll re-mail it back to CF. We'll share. :V


Buy your own.
But if you have the chance to buy it and the money here's the link.
http://www.toywiz.com/glindaspitfirerainbowdash.html


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADH7rJeBdaI&feature=g-all-u

Skip to 1:52 as that first bit is irrelevant to anyone, but his fans.

BUT, this was ridiculous to a comedic degree...and the Picard disappoint makes it worse. xD
He nailed the idiots in question.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's too bad the first post can't be edited, so we could put links to MLP websites. Even I don't have a post on the first page I can edit. 

Pony boards found so far:
Ponibooru: no longer open for uploads, closing in august. mostly SFW, worst you'll see here is pinups, which are hidden under spoiler images.
Derpibooru: created to take over for Ponibooru. mostly sfw, same as ponibooru
Ponychan: 4chan style board, clean art (I think)
TwentyPercentCooler.net: small danbooru-style board, not used very often. sfw
FIMchan: a 4chan style board, somewhat NSFW (but dirty images are usually hidden under spoilers)
4chan's pony board: surprisingly, mostly clean, though some porn.
Pawsru's pony board: Unsurprisingly, NOTHING BUT PORN.
Also, other furry and non furry art sites have pony stuff, of course, but I won't list them unless they're dedicated to pony.

That's about all the ones I can find.


----------



## Cain (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Derpibooru: created to take over for Ponibooru.* mostly sfw*, same as ponibooru


I gotta disagree. Maybe it's because of the certain tags I watch, but I see several either questionable or explicit spoiler'd tags on each page.


----------



## Cain (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Buy your own.


Oh c'mon CF, you gotta stay true to the values of the show, sharing is caring!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: minor character in fallout equestria



Scratch what I said last time, Doctor whooves is the biggest fuckup in fallout equestria.  He has a frickin TIME machine.

The only possible explanation is that he did fix the war and fallout equestria is the original timeline.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How can you fix a war when war never changes?


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> How can you fix a war when war never changes?


Introduce ponies.
And if that doesn't work, Derpy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> How can you fix a war when war never changes?


You know how many times in doctor who the world ended only for the doctor to save it?  That's who the doctor is, he never gives up and almost always win even though he doesn't have a gun.  If daleks or cybermen were real would you be scared shitless if they were in front of you?  Now think, daleks and cybermen are afraid of the doctor.


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/07/season-3-not-august.html
http://derpibooru.org/43751
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:C


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh dear god why did I search 'sad' on derpibooru D:
Now I'm sad :c
http://derpibooru.org/44194
http://derpibooru.org/42400
http://derpibooru.org/38261
http://derpibooru.org/32417
http://derpibooru.org/32417
SO MANY TEARS ARE BEING SHED RIGHT NOW.
MANLY TEARS OF SADNESS.
I think that first one's the worst ;C


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Oh dear god why did I search 'sad' on derpibooru D:
> Now I'm sad :c


You knew the risks when you hit that search button :V


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You knew the risks when you hit that search button :V


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD
*fluttercries*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Oh dear god why did I search 'sad' on derpibooru D:
> Now I'm sad :c
> http://derpibooru.org/44194
> http://derpibooru.org/42400
> ...


I've seen those before and they made me very sad the first time :c
Why is this fandom so good at tugging heartstrings?

I counter with a d'aww pic-
http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/353/362/513.jpg


Cain said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/07/season-3-not-august.html
> http://derpibooru.org/43751
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> :C


....Fuck.
Here's hoping it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ....Fuck.
> Here's hoping it's sooner rather than later.


That crystal ponies DVD thingy is coming out in December, so the season would have to start before that.


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I've seen those before and they made me very sad the first time :c
> Why is this fandom so good at tugging heartstrings?
> 
> I counter with a d'aww pic-
> ...


D'awwwww.



Vukasin said:


> That crystal ponies DVD thingy is coming out in December, so the season would have to start before that.


I'm still going to assume that season three will begin in September.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I gotta disagree. Maybe it's because of the certain tags I watch, but I see several either questionable or explicit spoiler'd tags on each page.


Wait what?
I've seen some questionables here and there, usually just pinups, but where the hell have you seen explicit? I've NEVER seen that.

What the hell are you searching?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Wait what?
> I've seen some questionables here and there, usually just pinups, but where the hell have you seen explicit? I've NEVER seen that.
> 
> What the hell are you searching?


You need to edit your content preferences before you can see explicit images.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You need to edit your content preferences before you can see explicit images.


Oh, you mean you have to have an account. I never had a derpibooru account.


It looks like in derpibooru's blog they mention banning fluffy pony material at first, and I'm not exactly sure why. All I find with Fluffy pony is stuff like this:
[yt]FoS80KbL7aw[/yt]
And I'm not sure how something that fucking cute can be banned temporarily. 

Also, I just discovered Dan vs FIM.... I could swear I saw that guy a while ago in some video somewhere.
Edit: this one.
I see that Dan Vs. is actually a Hub cartoon show...


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck fluffy ponies.  Have you ever seen a fluffy pony thread on 4chan?


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Wait what?
> I've seen some questionables here and there, usually just pinups, but where the hell have you seen explicit? I've NEVER seen that.
> 
> What the hell are you searching?


I took off practically all the hidden tags because sometimes images tagged as explicit or grotesque actually aren't and just mildly dark or indicative.

And fluffy ponies are adorable.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Fuck fluffy ponies.  Have you ever seen a fluffy pony thread on 4chan?


I stay as far away from that site as I can.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I'm still going to assume that season three will begin in September.


Here's hoping so.


JamesB said:


> Fuck fluffy ponies.  Have you ever seen a fluffy pony thread on 4chan?


Urgh.  I don't even use 4chan and I know what you mean.


Vukasin said:


> You need to edit your content preferences before you can see explicit images.


I have like 40 tags hidden from my searches.  That's why I like depribooru more than ponibooru now, with ponibooru you had to deal with it, derpibooru you can just tack as many tags as you want to the hidden list and ignore it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Here's hoping so.
> 
> Urgh.  I don't even use 4chan and I know what you mean.
> 
> I have like 40 tags hidden from my searches.  That's why I like depribooru more than ponibooru now, with ponibooru you had to deal with it, derpibooru you can just tack as many tags as you want to the hidden list and ignore it.


Jeez, why so many hidden tags? D:


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay made a derpibooru account......

HOW DO I FAVE THIS SHIT?! ;;;;_;;;; 
I mean faving was half the reason I made the account if i can't fave I'll die....


Edit: okay so for some reason i thought you could fave but apparently you can't and that makes me sad so I'm going to sit over here and be sad and stuff...


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Okay made a derpibooru account......
> 
> HOW DO I FAVE THIS SHIT?! ;;;;_;;;;
> I mean faving was half the reason I made the account if i can't fave I'll die....
> ...


You can't fave. It kinda sucks 

Edit:
Well, you found out by yourself. 

I wish I could fave too.

Double edit:
Stuff like this, I want to favorite:
http://derpibooru.org/48474 (aaaaaa so awesome)
http://derpibooru.org/48455
http://derpibooru.org/48454 (Those two are just hilarious and useful for threads :I)
http://derpibooru.org/48424 (Wat is this awesome I don't even)

The watch tag function is really useful though.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ponibooru has a fave ability. I think that's where I got confused. Of course there's little point in making an account there....

You can kinda fave by commenting on an image, as it appears in your comments page.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> ponibooru has a fave ability. I think that's where I got confused. Of course there's little point in making an account there....
> 
> You can kinda fave by commenting on an image, as it appears in your comments page.


You can also upvote a image that saves it in your upvote page as well.


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You can also upvote a image that saves it in your upvote page as well.


IT'S NOT THE SAAAAAAAAME!

Plus, I upvote any picture I like, not just the ones I want to keep as favorites, so that presents a problem.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> IT'S NOT THE SAAAAAAAAME!
> 
> Plus, I upvote any picture I like, not just the ones I want to keep as favorites, so that presents a problem.


You'll have to limit yourself. 

RESIST THE URGE


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You'll have to limit yourself.
> 
> RESIST THE URGE


BUT SO MANY AWESOME LUNA PICTURES :C


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dunno if it's been mentioned already but FYI, the Derpy toy is sold out on the Hasbro Toy Shop.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Dunno if it's been mentioned already but FYI, the Derpy toy is sold out on the Hasbro Toy Shop.


Dayum!
It's a good thing I already bought mine from the factory that makes them.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Confound these ponies. They have driven me back to Second Life.

This is not okay.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Confound these ponies. They have driven me back to Second Life.
> 
> This is not okay.


Oh God why.

We need to begin a rescue mission for this poor soul.


----------



## Cain (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Carnie said:


> Confound these ponies. They have driven me back to Second Life.
> 
> This is not okay.





Commiecomrade said:


> Oh God why.
> 
> We need to begin a rescue mission for this poor soul.


Oh CRAAAAAAAAP WHYYYYYYY
We need two tonnes of rainbows, 8 ounces of swag and thirty three liters of magic, STAT!


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I stumbled upon the Ask Princess Molestia tumblr blog. And I'm flipping through it. Why am I doing this?



Edit: Flipping through derpibooru, I find a pic of the main 6 and luna in an orgy with a black man. Curious, I look at the tags.
"Tag: Barack Obama"

This is what I get for being curious. Okay, I'm just gonna go throw myself down some stairs now, kay?


----------



## lop909090 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think it's beause the ponies arent brainless like from the previous generations
Also Craig McCraken's wife made it
(you may remember him as the creator of "The PowerPuff Girls" , "Fosters Home for Imaginary friends" or "Sym-bionic Titan" )


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



lop909090 said:


> I think it's beause the ponies arent brainless like from the previous generations
> Also Craig McCraken's wife made it
> (you may remember him as the creator of "The PowerPuff Girls" , "Fosters Home for Imaginary friends" or "Sym-bionic Titan" )


We've talked about this pretty much to death over 7000 posts.
Now this thread is pretty much a mlp megathread talking about the show and stuff.  As long as you keep it on topic of mlp: fim that is.

You're welcome to join any time you want or talk about the show.  This thread is probably the nicest thread on FaF.
Also welcome to FaF, I always enjoy talking to new users.  It's good to see new people joining in on and I thoroughly enjoy seeing new faces(metaphorically) here.


----------



## Cain (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I stumbled upon the Ask Princess Molestia tumblr blog. And I'm flipping through it. Why am I doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Princess Molestia is funny as hell.
And John Joseco's humanized art is damned awesome too.


----------



## Cain (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Spoiler about season 3: (Can't figure out how to do the spoiler tags)

It seems that the Crystal ponies we've been hearing so much about, and the Crystal empire they belong to are actually led by...
Pause for dramatic effect:

Cadence and Shining Armor.

I guess Cadence is actually a real princess of something!

Pretty awesome.
EQD Post:http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/07/spoiler-crystal-empire-information.html?m=0

And from this we learn that unfortunately there is no new 'race' of ponies, but the crystal empire is rather a soverign nation, which may have broken off from Equestria.


----------



## Ames (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

inb4 bawwfics about Cadence outliving Shining Armor by a bazillion years


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> inb4 bawwfics about Cadence outliving Shining Armor by a bazillion years


You've been beaten to it already.

Also I take it one of your favourite ponies is octavia?


----------



## Ames (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You've been beaten to it already.
> 
> Also I take it one of your favourite ponies is octavia?



Octavia is classiest pony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Octavia is classiest pony.


Are you excited she's going to get a speaking role next season?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Octavia is classiest pony.


Damn straight.

Though, I also like this version as well: http://deathaura40s.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4p7bb7


----------



## Cain (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Octavia is classiest pony and human. But a terrible DJ.


Fix'd that for you, due to this:
http://derpibooru.org/16318
http://derpibooru.org/18515
Sometimes I just love John Joseco.

My avatar and sigpic are by him too. I love his Luna. <3
For the New Lunar Republic!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So what do you guys think about the season 3 villain they've shown.
I think he looks like a cross between a vampire(the not sparkling kind) and vlad from danny phantom.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So what do you guys think about the season 3 villain they've shown.
> I think he looks like a cross between a vampire(the not sparkling kind) and vlad from danny phantom.


I haven't looked. I don't want to see the spoilers.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So what do you guys think about the season 3 villain they've shown.
> I think he looks like a cross between a vampire(the not sparkling kind) and vlad from danny phantom.




I can kinda see that, hah. 

I'm not sure I like the design at all. If he has a nice backstory, who cares though, right? His horn looks neat at least.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Whoa nelly!
I'm reading fallout equestria and chapter 37 is absurdly long.

Do all the chapters get THAT long later in the story?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I haven't looked. I don't want to see the spoilers.



Right on Brony.


----------



## Cain (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So what do you guys think about the season 3 villain they've shown.
> I think he looks like a cross between a vampire(the not sparkling kind) and vlad from danny phantom.


What? Where?!
LINK.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> What? Where?!
> LINK.





Spoiler: it is a unconfirmed though



Short version bat pony alicorn with fangs and shit with a ethereal mane and such.  He looks like a ghost vampire essentially


----------



## Cain (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: it is a unconfirmed though
> 
> 
> 
> Short version bat pony alicorn with fangs and shit with a ethereal mane and such.  He looks like a ghost vampire essentially


Sounds awesome D:


----------



## Ames (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pretty neat storybook/legend-type gryphon story, if you haven't read it already.


----------



## Cain (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Pretty neat storybook/legend-type gryphon story, if you haven't read it already.


ALL OF YOU, STOP GIVING ME THINGS TO READ ;_;


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I guess this settles it:
http://i.imgur.com/mFvuv.png

UPDATE:
So I saw this thing and automatically knew I wanted it:
http://imgur.com/mViP6

Unfortunately it comes at the cost of this:
http://www.derpyhoovesnews.com/welovefine-limited-quantity-derpy-keychain-new-merchandise/

I don't have the kind of cash to blow, at least, not until I get a trust fund wife or a cougar with cash to blow to buy it for me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Unfortunately it comes at the cost of this:
> http://www.derpyhoovesnews.com/welovefine-limited-quantity-derpy-keychain-new-merchandise/


Far too expensive.  Maybe if they sold the keychain by itself, but not five items.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The mane 6 as the members of Dethklok (Dethklop) from Metalocalypse (Ponyocalypse)
WE NEED MORE OF THIS NAO

And for some reason someone's posting Twilight with tacos on derpibooru. When did that become canon?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Far too expensive.  Maybe if they sold the keychain by itself, but not five items.



My very same feelings. I'm hoping to pick it up in alternative ways too.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was playing a pony-themed TF2 server (the map was of ponyville), heard two electronic songs. One was of fluttershy sounds including wanting to be a tree, the other one was a dubstep of the CMC theme song.

In fact, I think this is the dubstep song here... CMC Theme Alex S Dubstep Remix

Me thinks I'm starting to like non-show pony music...

Edit: That was way too easy to find...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Was playing a pony-themed TF2 server (the map was of ponyville), heard two electronic songs. One was of fluttershy sounds including wanting to be a tree, the other one was a dubstep of the CMC theme song.
> 
> In fact, I think this is the dubstep song here... CMC Theme Alex S Dubstep Remix
> 
> Me thinks I'm starting to like non-show pony music...



Was it this song:

[yt]b5YfYtZ32d4[/yt]

???

Cause I kinda really like that song.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> The mane 6 as the members of Dethklok (Dethklop) from Metalocalypse (Ponyocalypse)
> WE NEED MORE OF THIS NAO


Yes we do


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sorry people, I watched an episode of MLP and didn't care for it, I still have no idea what you people see in this show


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Furryjones said:


> Sorry people, I watched an episode of MLP and didn't care for it, I still have no idea what you people see in this show


Nothing is ever liked by everyone.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm scared of horses. :v


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



meh_is_all said:


> I'm scared of horses. :v


These are ponies, so you should be fine. They're totally different :V


----------



## Ames (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Furryjones said:


> Sorry people, I watched an episode of MLP and didn't care for it, I still have no idea what you people see in this show



That's cool.


----------



## Cain (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Was playing a pony-themed TF2 server (the map was of ponyville), heard two electronic songs. One was of fluttershy sounds including wanting to be a tree, the other one was a dubstep of the CMC theme song.
> 
> In fact, I think this is the dubstep song here... CMC Theme Alex S Dubstep Remix
> 
> ...


With the amount of creativity pouring out of the fanbase, I'd be surprised if you didn't start to like the fan-produced music.



Furryjones said:


> Sorry people, I watched an episode of MLP and didn't care for it, I still have no idea what you people see in this show


http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu0vman9C41r3k1m8o1_500.png
:V
Nah, in situations like these, the quote "Ad suum cuique" comes into play. To each, his own.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just had a thought, it's gotta be embarassing to shining armor considering that cadance is both his wife and superior on the chain of command.

Also I'm so close to finishing up fallout equestria.  I know where it's going, but I'm not quite sure how the pieces are going to fall into place.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So guys, I am now _Black Elastic_ not _Black Electric _â€‹xD

[YT]wiWzSb7x4xk[/YT]


----------



## Ames (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So guys, I am now _Black Elastic_ not _Black Electric _â€‹xD



BDSM much? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a question to anybody that's finished fallout equestria


Spoiler: the question



Was the purple alicorn that was helping velvet remedy in the broadcast station Twilight Sparkle?  Cause after the balefire bomb that killed the goddess twilight temporarily took control of a alicorn, but it's also possible that her actual body was still alive.
So do you think it was twilight?  I'm asking, cause they didn't mention the alicorn having a cutie mark, but just something about her makes me think it was her


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Some of my brony friends got me to watch an episode. I can't say I see the appeal but hey to each their own.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cynicism said:


> Some of my brony friends got me to watch an episode. I can't say I see the appeal but hey to each their own.


Well at least you gave it a shot.  Not everybody will like it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just had a thought, it's gotta be embarassing to shining armor considering that cadance is both his wife and superior on the chain of command.



Yea, but you forget, it's a matriarchal society.


[yt]Mowhqvdq75k[/yt]

O_O


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well at least I gave it a shot right


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay. I manned the fuck up and watched the first episode.

Thoughts on it? Meh. I really like the animation however. Very fluid and expressive for a show about Ponies. =P


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> Okay. I manned the fuck up and watched the first episode.
> 
> Thoughts on it? Meh. I really like the animation however. Very fluid and expressive for a show about Ponies. =P


The animation gets even better on later in the series.
They showed a clip for season 3 and the animation quality blew everyone's minds away.

Also the first two episodes are the pilot episodes, they are meant to introduce the show.  If you watch like five episodes there's a good chance you'll like one of them.  The reason being is that the show has a bit for everybody.  I don't like some episodes, whereas others love the episode and the episodes they don't like I love.   However the episodes that everybody seems to love are the season 2 episode 25 and 26 finale.  Those two blew everyone away.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also the first two episodes are the pilot episodes, they are meant to introduce the show.  If you watch like five episodes there's a good chance you'll like one of them.  The reason being is that the show has a bit for everybody.  I don't like some episodes, whereas others love the episode and the episodes they don't like I love.   However the episodes that everybody seems to love are the season 2 episode 25 and 26 finale.  Those two blew everyone away.



I have a hard time telling people to watch 25 and 26 of season 2. Only because they're a couple of the best episodes the show has to offer.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I have a hard time telling people to watch 25 and 26 of season 2. Only because they're a couple of the best episodes the show has to offer.


Better to get them hooked early so they can't escape


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question to anybody that's finished fallout equestria
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the question
> ...



It's confirmed near the end.  Also wow it's taking you a while to finish, I read the whole thing at an extremely leisurely pace within four days. :V

On an unrelated note, what's up with the sudden influx of "I saw an episode but don't understand the appeal" posts?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> It's confirmed near the end.  Also wow it's taking you a while to finish, I read the whole thing at an extremely leisurely pace within four days. :V?


Woohoo!  A bittersweet ending for it, but still a happy ending none the less.
I don't have as much free time as you expect.


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't have as much free time as you expect.



Says the person with 21k posts on FAF :0


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Says the person with 21k posts on FAF :0


I'd say that's more of a reason than a hypocrisy.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The animation gets even better on later in the series.
> They showed a clip for season 3 and the animation quality blew everyone's minds away.



Where was this?

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> Where was this?
> 
> ---PCJ


From the two songs the hub showed, during the two songs the animation quality was far better.


Commiecomrade said:


> I'd say that's more of a reason than a hypocrisy.


Uh.. uh.. I have the right to remain silent.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I was talking to a friend I hadn't talked to in a while and was dropping not so subtle hints about being a brony.
And then I mentioned Ponyville and she said:

"Oh... you're part of the herd of clopping bronies, aren't you."

.....

Okay men, I have to figure out how to get her into the herd, STAT! Give me episode suggestions!!!! NAO!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So I was talking to a friend I hadn't talked to in a while and was dropping not so subtle hints about being a brony.
> And then I mentioned Ponyville and she said:
> 
> "Oh... you're part of the herd of clopping bronies, aren't you."
> ...


My personal favorite episodes are season 2 episodes 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 25, 26.
If you want to get her hooked on it then the season 2 finale, chances are it'll get her hooked.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So I was talking to a friend I hadn't talked to in a while and was dropping not so subtle hints about being a brony.
> And then I mentioned Ponyville and she said:
> 
> "Oh... you're part of the herd of clopping bronies, aren't you."
> ...


All the Pinkie Pie focused episodes are my favourites.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So I was talking to a friend I hadn't talked to in a while and was dropping not so subtle hints about being a brony.
> And then I mentioned Ponyville and she said:
> 
> "Oh... you're part of the herd of clopping bronies, aren't you."
> ...



The Time travel one. Or anything with a similarly clever plot that shows more than just some girly pony affair really.


----------



## Cain (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So I was talking to a friend I hadn't talked to in a while and was dropping not so subtle hints about being a brony.
> And then I mentioned Ponyville and she said:
> 
> "Oh... you're part of the herd of clopping bronies, aren't you."
> ...


Party of One, Sonic Rainboom (these are in no particular order), A Canterlot Wedding, Lesson Zero, May the Best Pet Win, and the time travel one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What ever did happen to rainbow dash in fallout equestria anyhow?


----------



## Conker (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Okay men, I have to figure out how to get her into the herd, STAT! Give me episode suggestions!!!! NAO!


It's this mentality that causes the internet to hate us.


----------



## Ames (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Party of One, Sonic Rainboom (these are in no  particular order), A Canterlot Wedding, Lesson Zero, May the Best Pet  Win, and the time travel one.



Nobody's mentioned "Read it and Weep?"

I am disappoint.

It's the perfect analogy for the bronydom if you replace Daring Do with MLP and egghead with brony.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It's this mentality that causes the internet to hate us.



Nah. The inclusion mentality is universal on the net for practically every group or fan group ever. People who hate Bronies for that, do so with the mentality that everyone else should hate Bronies too. In other words, total hypocracy.


----------



## Mazooky (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Nah. The inclusion mentality is universal on the net for practically every group or fan group ever. People who hate Bronies for that, do so with the mentality that everyone else should hate Bronies too. In other words, total hypocracy.


That, and just the fact that grown men watch a girls show naturally sends off bad vibes to people.


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My feelings on MLP are what I've said before: There is the difference between avoiding that cup of tea you don't quite enjoy, and the moment it's splashed in your face multiple times. I will agree with what Conker said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Campion1 said:


> My feelings on MLP are what I've said before: There is the difference between avoiding that cup of tea you don't quite enjoy, and the moment it's splashed in your face multiple times. I will agree with what Conker said.


The unspoken rule of FaF when it comes to this point-
It's okay to not like MLP:FIM, just don't be a dick about it.


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I did read your post before you edited it. If you wouldn't mind telling when that's happened? I'm just genuinely curious. I wouldn't hate on someone over a show they like. I  do have some brony friends.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The unspoken rule of FaF when it comes to this point-
> It's okay to not like MLP:FIM, just don't be a dick about it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la5DBtOVNI


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Campion1 said:


> I did read your post before you edited it. If you wouldn't telling when that's happened? I'm just genuinely curious. I wouldn't hate on someone over a show they like. I  do have some brony friends.


Short version of what happened-
Imagine if a lion and a tiger were trying to kill each other.

Longer version:
There were a couple of really bad fights, basically the forum is pretty chill right now, but back a couple months bronies and anti-bronies went at it pretty badly over the course of a couple threads.  It started with a thread claiming that bronies were ableist cause of them liking the character "Derpy" which developed into a level 4 shitstorm.  I was one of the people at the center of it, it devolved into "nenene you can't make me stop being a fan" vs "Admit I'm right and you're wrong!".
Now talking about Derpy's portrayel is one of the great forum taboos.

After that it just went to utter shit topic wise and a lot let intelligent.
"Haha those bronies are fucking scum"
"Go fuck yourself"
"How dare you not hate it! RAWR!*flips table*"

It finally cooled down with threads saying "Ban ponies from FA!  It's FURaffinity, not bronyaffinity!"


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It started with a thread claiming that bronies were ableist cause of them liking the character "Derpy" which developed into a level 4 shitstorm.


That was fun to watch.


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, that sounds like a bunch of childish nonsense...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Campion1 said:


> Wow, that sounds like a bunch of childish nonsense...


If you want a place to discuss it civilly this is the thread to do it.
Any other thread that single post would have lead to a severe fight.
This is one of the most civil threads on FaF.


----------



## Cain (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Nobody's mentioned "Read it and Weep?"
> 
> I am disappoint.
> 
> It's the perfect analogy for the bronydom if you replace Daring Do with MLP and egghead with brony.


Sorry, I forgot about that xD 
I do love that episode.



CannonFodder said:


> Short version of what happened-
> Imagine if a lion and a tiger were trying to kill each other.
> 
> Longer version:
> ...


And then there was that thread about bronies taking things too far recently? 
Which could have been a decent topic, considering Mentova changed the topic to 'Some bronies' instead of just bronies, but of course it quickly degenerated into what all MLP threads end up as (besides this), a breeding ground of hate, insults and desperate zealotry. 


Campion1 said:


> Wow, that sounds like a bunch of childish nonsense...


It's FaF. Childish, nonsensical things occur on a daily basis.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> And then there was that thread about bronies taking things too far recently?
> Which could have been a decent topic, considering Mentova changed the topic to 'Some bronies' instead of just bronies, but of course it quickly degenerated into what all MLP threads end up as (besides this), a breeding ground of hate, insults and desperate zealotry.


You're forgetting the shitstorm that happened in the site discussion.
That one was _bad_ even by my standards.


Don't worry Campion1, if you want somewhere to talk civil this is the thread to do so.  We're nice here.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just pretend to be nice. (^,^) 

At this point I'd like to ask for a little brony help? I'm toying with some ideas for a fanfic. It'll be one of those Origins of Equestria type of affairs. So what I would like is for any of you wonderful chaps and chapettes aware of such thing to link me with any existing fanfics that already cover this topic so I can utterly avoid writing something that's already been done? 

This isn't something I'm trying to make a serious thing out of, it's just my own personal project to see if I can achieve a certain form of writing. Even so it will be public and I don't want to look like a plagiarist. :/


----------



## ProjectCrash (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.fanfiction.net/cartoon/My_Little_Pony/
7,644 of them. Enjoy. :twisted:
And hey, I'd read it, if you want some critiques.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ProjectCrash said:


> http://www.fanfiction.net/cartoon/My_Little_Pony/
> 7,644 of them. Enjoy. :twisted:
> And hey, I'd read it, if you want some critiques.



Thanks, but my question was a wee bit more specific than that. :v 

http://www.fimfiction.net/story/37299/Rise-of-Harmony First Chapter's here, I just wanted to get an idea of what's been done before I went too much further.


----------



## ProjectCrash (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, so it was. Sorry, I got off work a few hours ago, so my brain is fading.
I guess it's not as helpful as intended. I'll say this: well written stories have resonated through time. If you dig at something hard enough, you can always find something to point the finger at, to say you copied so-and-so. Unless it's a blatant copy, I wouldn't worry about it. I'd just concentrate on writing what it is that you want to write. If you tell a good story, no one will care. Except for those who like to pick fights, and you'll never please them, anyway.
I'm going to read the first chapter, and then probably crash.


----------



## Cain (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Thanks, but my question was a wee bit more specific than that. :v
> 
> http://www.fimfiction.net/story/37299/Rise-of-Harmony First Chapter's here, I just wanted to get an idea of what's been done before I went too much further.


I don't know if you're an experienced writer, and you may not have asked for writing advice, but I feel I need to give it to you anyways. You may know this stuff already, but it's always helpful to have a reminder.

1) Write your story using something like google docs, because its easily share-able and not to mention free.  Especially if you want to give your pre-readers a chance to give it the look over before you release it publicly on such a website as fimfiction. So then commenters won't get the chance to get nit-picky and make you feel bad 
2) If you don't have them already, get pre-readers. One or two would be just fine, but you can get more if you wish. Choose close-ish friends, or people you know will be loyal enough to read, check for errors and give you an opinion when you link it to them.
3) Create a backlog. You never know when your muse will die on you and you get writer's block. And if you've uploaded all your chapters onto fimfiction (or whatever site of your choosing) as soon as you've written them/they've been given the go-ahead by your prereaders, your readers/followers will be expecting you to get the next chapter out in around the same time you've released the others. Which, if you have writer's block, is extremely bad. A backlog allows you to upload chapters at your will, say every 5 days, and also gives you the ability to comfortably write your next chapters, because you know you aren't under a strict deadline, as you have a backlog of un-uploaded chapters.
4) Plan. In my woefully little experience, there are two main types of writer. The one that clearly defines how and what he's going to write, has a set beginning, middle and end, and knows what he's going to write in the next chapter/paragraph/whatever. You also have the one that writes on impulse, 'going with the flow'. Of course the first type is easier to plan, but the second type is harder. If you're the second type, this is a bit of advice I gave during a conversation with a friend: 



> [7/21/2012 2:18:05 PM] Cain: I think what you may need to do to overcome your writer's block is just very vaguely, in a paragraph, or just a couple of lines, outline your story, while you are inspired. That way, when you have writer's block you can look back upon that and draw upon that bit of creativity. But once you start writing, you can disregard the outline. It's merely a source of inspiration to power you on. You may want to look back upon it, as I said, to make sure you aren't going too far away from your original thought, unless you're sure it's the way you want to go.
> [7/21/2012 2:19:28 PM] Cain: Read over your story, use that word to re-inspire you that little bit and then you can write. Whatever is your muse, embrace it, as a writer, it's one of the most useful pieces in your repotoire, besides your command of the english language.
> [7/21/2012 2:19:28 PM] Arthreas: Would this imply me already knowing vaugely what the story is about?
> [7/21/2012 2:19:50 PM] Cain: Not neccesarily.
> ...



That also helps if you have writer's block, and are the second type of writer. If you're the first type, you should have systematically planned already and can look back on that to see what you're writing next.

And in regards to writing something similar to what someone else has written, disregard that from your mind. I've seen many fics that are really similar, be it remakes or whatever, but write what you want to, not what you think people want you to. 

Hope all that helps.

Edit:
Also, these tips are also for anyone who is thinking about writing a fanfic, or is in the process of writing one.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> And then there was that thread about bronies taking things too far recently?
> Which could have been a decent topic, considering Mentova changed the topic to 'Some bronies' instead of just bronies, but of course it quickly degenerated into what all MLP threads end up as (besides this), a breeding ground of hate, insults and desperate zealotry.
> 
> It's FaF. Childish, nonsensical things occur on a daily basis.



I specially likes the guy who kept getting angrier and angrier with his rants on how bronies just "didn't get it", on a thread called "Why are bronies so easy to upset?".


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spotted_Tiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la5DBtOVNI



Let's see...

Bookmarks... Add Bookmark... And there we go! Thank you very much for this, Spotted! =D


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spotted_Tiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la5DBtOVNI



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaH4wFL7P8c


----------



## ProjectCrash (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I specially likes the guy who kept getting angrier and angrier with his rants on how bronies just "didn't get it", on a thread called "Why are bronies so easy to upset?".


I love it. Successful troll was successful.
As for me, if you don't like it, fine. If you let me enjoy it, I have no issues. It's the anti-Brony army that feels the need to talk shit about it, that I can't stand. If you don't like it, let it go. I let everyone have their indulgences. It's as easy as that. I'm not a hyper-defensive Brony. I only go defensive when people attack me personally for enjoying it. And yes, that has happened.


----------



## Ames (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brony or not, here's an entertaining short read.


----------



## Cain (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Brony or not, here's an entertaining short read.


I hate SS&E for making me feel like an inadequate writer xD

But nah I kind of regard him as a god of MLP fanfic writers. Him and the person who wrote My Little Dashie.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Went down pink isle at Target. Saw handheld MLP plushes.

There was only Twilight, Dash, & Pinkie, but they were darn cute.

This is what they looked like.

Also relevant.


Confound it ponies, you drive me to poverty.


Edit: oh mah god!


----------



## Ames (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Edit: oh mah god!



what the shit


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Edit: oh mah god!


Crazylee your image explained my feelings on it exactly.
Also how do I post images in comments on derpibooru?  I never figured that out.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I don't know if you're an experienced writer, and you may not have asked for writing advice, but I feel I need to give it to you anyways. You may know this stuff already, but it's always helpful to have a reminder.
> 
> 1) Write your story using something like google docs, because its easily share-able and not to mention free.  Especially if you want to give your pre-readers a chance to give it the look over before you release it publicly on such a website as fimfiction. So then commenters won't get the chance to get nit-picky and make you feel bad
> 2) If you don't have them already, get pre-readers. One or two would be just fine, but you can get more if you wish. Choose close-ish friends, or people you know will be loyal enough to read, check for errors and give you an opinion when you link it to them.
> ...



Ah Cain, I appreciate this. Thank you. The disregard others was what I needed to hear. 

As to whether I am an experienced writer? Er... yes. Quite.  Followings on three websites (including FA) and several literature awards on one of them.


----------



## Cain (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Ah Cain, I appreciate this. Thank you. The disregard others was what I needed to hear.
> 
> As to whether I am an experienced writer? Er... yes. Quite.  Followings on three websites (including FA) and several literature awards on one of them.



You can never be sure nowadays.
Yesterday I was in a skype groupchat with around 20 people. When we got onto the topic of fanfics, well, it seemed like at least 10 of us were writing fanfics or planning to do so xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well since I've read fallout equestria and am reading through project horizons I'd have to say I think project horizons is better, cause the storyline is more original and you can see the mental deterioration of someone having to deal with all that shit Blackjack is going through.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

People comment on my nightmare fuel pic but not the links to plushes. 



CannonFodder said:


> Crazylee your image explained my feelings on it exactly.
> Also how do I post images in comments on derpibooru?  I never figured that out.



!imageurl!


----------



## Conker (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Nah. The inclusion mentality is universal on the net for practically every group or fan group ever. People who hate Bronies for that, do so with the mentality that everyone else should hate Bronies too. In other words, total hypocracy.


"She said she doesn't like it. I HAVE TO MAKE HER LIKE IT" seems extra annoying than the reverse though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just found the most hilarious complaint against the show to date.
Someone throwing a hissy fit that the ponies anatomy isn't realistic enough and that they don't look realistic enough, and the person being totally serious.  Oh PETA members how your endless crazies give us our daily chuckles.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just found the most hilarious complaint against the show to date.
> Someone throwing a hissy fit that the ponies anatomy isn't realistic enough and that they don't look realistic enough, and the person being totally serious.  Oh PETA members how your endless crazies give us our daily chuckles.


That person must hate like, every single cartoon ever made then.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man reading all these fanfics is killing my free time.
Note to self: only read short fanfics from now on.

Also old news, but not sure if you have herd*rimshot*, turns out they're not going to make a movie.  They wanted to, but hasbro said "ehh, nah".  Considering the last few cartoons to have movies in theatres flop financially I don't blame them.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Man reading all these fanfics is killing my free time.
> Note to self: only read short fanfics from now on.
> 
> Also old news, but not sure if you have herd*rimshot*, turns out they're not going to make a movie.  They wanted to, but hasbro said "ehh, nah".  Considering the last few cartoons to have movies in theatres flop financially I don't blame them.



I imagine going to an MLP movie would be awkward as hell. Half the theater full of bronies and half full of little girls and their parents giving us dirty looks. The media would cream their pants and make a huge spectacle over it. The thought of it is honestly terrifying. 

That's assuming Hasbro wouldn't decide to just do the direct to DVD route.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Man reading all these fanfics is killing my free time.
> Note to self: only read short fanfics from now on.



Dude, that's like me telling myself I'm never go to look at Furry Yaoi again.

We say it's not going to happen. But in the end, we know we're going to do it anyway. l=)


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> "She said she doesn't like it. I HAVE TO MAKE HER LIKE IT" seems extra annoying than the reverse though.



It's equally as annoying, it just depends how it's handled. But it's irrelevant, because it's still much less common with MLP than with Star Wars, religion, or someone's favourite football team.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> Dude, that's like me telling myself I'm never go to look at Furry Yaoi again.


Dude, Tmi bro.


Also do you folks think it's possible that celestia and luna did have kids at one point?  It would explain the royal family, but if their kids and their husband's weren't alicorns that would explain why we don't see alicorns all over the place.  If Celestia and Luna outlived their kids and husbands then it'd only be a matter of time until they went "fuck this shit".  The scenario is especially likely if their past husbands weren't unicorns.  The chances of any of their potential kids being alicorns would be next to nil if that was the case.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Dude, Tmi bro.
> 
> 
> Also do you folks think it's possible that celestia and luna did have kids at one point?  It would explain the royal family, but if their kids and their husband's weren't alicorns that would explain why we don't see alicorns all over the place.  If Celestia and Luna outlived their kids and husbands then it'd only be a matter of time until they went "fuck this shit".  The scenario is especially likely if their past husbands weren't unicorns.  The chances of any of their potential kids being alicorns would be next to nil if that was the case.



You're thinking about it too much. :U


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> You're thinking about it too much. :U


If you outlived everyone you cared about eventually you would stop caring about finding someone to date or such.
That's going to suck a billion years from now when their sun begins to expand and life on their planet has ended with Celestia and Luna still being alive.


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Do you think the people of Equestria breath a sigh of relief every time they remind themselves that Pinke Pie uses her super powers to make people happy and smile and not the reverse? I was watching the "Smile smile smile" episode today and came to that conclusion. She's some crazy autistic fourth-wall breaking maniac that can defy the laws of gravity and realism (in the context of the show), but she get up and says "I'm going to make everyone smile once today!" and not "I'm going to take over the fucking world."

I mean, what if she couldn't get Cranky Doodle Donkey to smile and snapped, becoming some quazi Heath-Ledger Joker character. 

"Do you wanna know how I got this cutie mark?" 

Their world would surely end.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Do you think the people of Equestria breath a sigh of relief every time they remind themselves that Pinke Pie uses her super powers to make people happy and smile and not the reverse? I was watching the "Smile smile smile" episode today and came to that conclusion. She's some crazy autistic fourth-wall breaking maniac that can defy the laws of gravity and realism (in the context of the show), but she get up and says "I'm going to make everyone smile once today!" and not "I'm going to take over the fucking world."
> 
> I mean, what if she couldn't get Cranky Doodle Donkey to smile and snapped, becoming some quazi Heath-Ledger Joker character.
> 
> ...


If Pinkie Pie was in our world with all her abilities Mr Ed eat your heart out.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you outlived everyone you cared about eventually you would stop caring about finding someone to date or such.
> That's going to suck a billion years from now when their sun begins to expand and life on their planet has ended with Celestia and Luna still being alive.



Here's my rebuttal: it's a cartoon.


----------



## Cain (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If Pinkie Pie was in our world with all her abilities Mr Ed eat your heart out.


In our world...
But breaks the fourth wall?
...
Oh, my.

Excuse me while I have an existential crisis.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> In our world...
> But breaks the fourth wall?
> ...
> Oh, my.
> ...


-Directed by M Night Shamalayan.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> In our world...
> But breaks the fourth wall?
> ...
> Oh, my.
> ...



In our world, Pinkie Pie would break every wall.  Then she'd give another FU to the universe by keeping wall-less buildings standing.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Do you think the people of Equestria breath a sigh of relief every time they remind themselves that Pinke Pie uses her super powers to make people happy and smile and not the reverse? I was watching the "Smile smile smile" episode today and came to that conclusion. She's some crazy autistic fourth-wall breaking maniac that can defy the laws of gravity and realism (in the context of the show), but she get up and says "I'm going to make everyone smile once today!" and not "I'm going to take over the fucking world."
> 
> I mean, what if she couldn't get Cranky Doodle Donkey to smile and snapped, becoming some quazi Heath-Ledger Joker character.
> 
> ...



Rock farming does that to a pony.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also do you folks think it's possible that celestia and luna did have kids at one point?  It would explain the royal family, but if their kids and their husband's weren't alicorns that would explain why we don't see alicorns all over the place.  If Celestia and Luna outlived their kids and husbands then it'd only be a matter of time until they went "fuck this shit".  The scenario is especially likely if their past husbands weren't unicorns.  The chances of any of their potential kids being alicorns would be next to nil if that was the case.



Actually I have a theory regarding this.


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Should I be glad or sad that I don't know WTF anybody is talking about on this thread? I just can't decide.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Olaunn said:


> Should I be glad or sad that I don't know WTF anybody is talking about on this thread? I just can't decide.


Both


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Olaunn said:


> Should I be glad or sad that I don't know WTF anybody is talking about on this thread? I just can't decide.



Why do these posts only happen in this thread?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Why do these posts only happen in this thread?



People really want to know the deeper points of mlp.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, I gotta admit Blackjack is pretty friggin awesome.
I would willingly go on a adventure with Blackjack and Rampage or go drinking.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, I gotta admit Blackjack is pretty friggin awesome.
> I would willingly go on a adventure with Blackjack and Rampage or go drinking.



And now it's a crossover with Deus Ex. What's next? Keyblades?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> And now it's a crossover with Deus Ex. What's next? Keyblades?


http://m.fanfiction.net/My_Little_Pony_and_Kingdom_Hearts_Crossovers/621/1548/
Yes.


----------



## I Am That Is (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized I love this show a few days ago, and I know next to nothing outside the TV show. I'm not sure how much there is of that though. 

Am I the only one that wants more Fluttershy In season 3?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> I just realized I love this show a few days ago, and I know next to nothing outside the TV show. I'm not sure how much there is of that though.
> 
> Am I the only one that wants more Fluttershy In season 3?


A good place to start is equestria daily-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Try looking at /mlp/ or Ponychan.  Also excellent resources.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> I just realized I love this show a few days ago, and I know next to nothing outside the TV show. I'm not sure how much there is of that though.


There is a lot. Like, a lot a lot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know what would be badass of a character in a fallout equestria fanfic?
A changeling hero.

I can imagine it now-
raider, "Hand me my knife"
*backstab*
Changeling(In french accent smoking a cigarette), "Here lies a raider.  He ran fast and died a virgin"


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Edit: N/m


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What the hell did I just listen to? ;_;


Your link is broken.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What the hell did I just listen to? ;_;


Doesn't work :/

(Why does it say "HOT, HOT, HOT" under my username? Make it go away ;_; )


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> What the hell did I just listen to? ;_;



Malformed.



Vukasin said:


> (Why does it say "HOT, HOT, HOT" under my username? Make it go away ;_; )



Your 451st post, a Ray Bradbury reference.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Your 451st post, a Ray Bradbury reference.


Ah, good old Fahrenheit 451. That's a really nice nod.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Ah, good old Fahrenheit 451. That's a really nice nod.



Twilight Sparkle's worst nightmare.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Let's try this again.

It's a dramatic reading of the MLP fanfic "Spiderses" which is possibly one of the worst fanfics out there, mostly because of the shitty grammar and lack of punctuation, but also because Twi and Big Mac turn into spiders and have sex. And then Twi-spider has Mac's spider babies.

There's a dozen dramatic readings on youtube.

And now I'm going to go stab myself for listening to it. :V


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> It's a dramatic reading of the MLP fanfic "Spiderses" which is possibly one of the worst fanfics out there, mostly because of the shitty grammar and lack of punctuation, but also because Twi and Big Mac turn into spiders and have sex. And then Twi-spider has Mac's spider babies.
> 
> ...



That reminds me, I should make a comedic reading just because I can.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> It's a dramatic reading of the MLP fanfic "Spiderses" which is possibly one of the worst fanfics out there, mostly because of the shitty grammar and lack of punctuation, but also because Twi and Big Mac turn into spiders and have sex. And then Twi-spider has Mac's spider babies.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, that fanfic was meant to be horribly written. It's intended to be a joke.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know but it's still painful.


----------



## Conker (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> It's a dramatic reading of the MLP fanfic "Spiderses" which is possibly one of the worst fanfics out there, mostly because of the shitty grammar and lack of punctuation, but also because Twi and Big Mac turn into spiders and have sex. And then Twi-spider has Mac's spider babies.
> 
> ...


There's a "Rainbow Dash Presents" video of that story that's really funny that you should look up.


----------



## Cain (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found a Lauren Faust in Equestria (transformed into her Alicorn OC) fanfic, which was awesome because it had some crazy twists, and more recently a Luna and Space Cores on the moon fic.

I love the writers in this fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well someone leaked the evo build of fighting is magic :\
That's exactly why the team wasn't wanting to open up the game until it was finished, so that people wouldn't download it before it was done.
In all likelihood there won't be a open beta now :<

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well someone leaked the evo build of fighting is magic :\
> That's exactly why the team wasn't wanting to open up the game until it was finished, so that people wouldn't download it before it was done.
> In all likelihood there won't be a open beta now :<
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.


I'm honestly surprised that one of the QA's would break a trust agreement and upload the unfinished version. You would think bronies would be better than that... apparently not.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm honestly surprised that one of the QA's would break a trust agreement and upload the unfinished version. You would think bronies would be better than that... apparently not.


Even the brony fandom has some of those types of guys. It's surprising how mature everyone is, on a whole.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am in overjoy mode! :lol:

The show has finally been released on the Australian iTunes store! co-inciding with the release of the dvd's it seems.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Even the brony fandom has some of those types of guys. It's surprising how mature everyone is, on a whole.


At least it was only a versus mode with no story or ai to versus, serves them right.

Also there's now a canon map of equestria.  No wonder why it's a peaceful nation.  It's more of a micro-nation the size of a county.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-6OE3RdQFSJM/UBw8SRIVboI/AAAAAAAAE6o/QAVDWpmBvbo/s1600/1yawf.jpg

Also there's a canon poster of all the characters.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-B_UaUpcKJLQ/UBw8LGyi1KI/AAAAAAAAE6g/VLKIpTeQzmQ/s1600/asayq.jpg
Look at octavia and vinyl.... they know.


----------



## Conker (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At least it was only a versus mode with no story or ai to versus, serves them right.
> 
> Also there's now a canon map of equestria.  No wonder why it's a peaceful nation.  It's more of a micro-nation the size of a county.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-6OE3RdQFSJM/UBw8SRIVboI/AAAAAAAAE6o/QAVDWpmBvbo/s1600/1yawf.jpg


I was wondering how big Equestria was today (not sure why). Hmm. I wonder what else is on that planet.


----------



## Cain (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was wondering how big Equestria was today (not sure why). Hmm. I wonder what else is on that planet.


There is a giant map someone made a long time ago for one of their long fanfics, and it's amazing. I dont have the link but a quick google of map of Equestria would do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Am I the only one to think that hasbro seems to know the fans' favorite shipping pairs?


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys,
I got my friend to agree to the 5 episode challenge, and me and my other friend are wondering what episodes to show him. We have decided that the first pilot episodes won't count against the 5 episode count.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> Hey guys,
> I got my friend to agree to the 5 episode challenge, and me and my other friend are wondering what episodes to show him. We have decided that the first pilot episodes won't count against the 5 episode count.


Obviously a canterlot wedding will be two of them, preferbly the first two episodes for him to watch.  The reason being is that almost everyone likes the two parter.

My personal suggestion other than a canterlot wedding would be "Lesson Zero" and not sure about what other two, someone else suggest one or two.


----------



## Cain (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one to think that hasbro seems to know the fans' favorite shipping pairs?


Well I kind of hope they have people in the various communities and forums looking out for this kind of stuff


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Well I kind of hope they have people in the various communities and forums looking out for this kind of stuff


Or it could just be that some of the staff like the fan made material and such.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Obviously a canterlot wedding will be two of them, preferbly the first two episodes for him to watch.  The reason being is that almost everyone likes the two parter.
> 
> My personal suggestion other than a canterlot wedding would be "Lesson Zero" and not sure about what other two, someone else suggest one or two.



I'm not a big fan of Lesson Zero. Wrong impression of Twilight a little too early. 

Taylor it to your friend's tastes. Fan of Star Trek? Definitely Return of Harmony 1 and 2. Bridle gossip is an early favorite and the origin story of the sonic rainboom is a good bet too.


----------



## Ames (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Even the brony fandom has some of those types of guys. It's surprising how mature everyone is, on a whole.



>Bronies
>Mature

Choose one.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I choose muffins.


----------



## Streetcircus (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> Hey guys,
> I got my friend to agree to the 5 episode challenge, and me and my other friend are wondering what episodes to show him. We have decided that the first pilot episodes won't count against the 5 episode count.



Do bronies think that if you watch five episodes of My Little Pony you will suddenly become a fan? I've seen many more than five episodes and I still hate it with a passion.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Streetcircus said:


> Do bronies think that if you watch five episodes of My Little Pony you will suddenly become a fan? I've seen many more than five episodes and I still hate it with a passion.



The idea is that after watching five episodes you either like it or know that you don't.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bitch please, I loved it after one episode.
Well okay, 3.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Streetcircus said:


> Do bronies think that if you watch five episodes of My Little Pony you will suddenly become a fan? I've seen many more than five episodes and I still hate it with a passion.


No, but after 5 episodes you get a pretty good idea of what the show is and you'll know by then whether or not you like it.



greg-the-fox said:


> Well okay, 3.


It took me 2 episodes. I wasn't to impressed with it after the first episode, but all the hate people expressed towards it made me want to try another episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> No, but after 5 episodes you get a pretty good idea of what the show is and you'll know by then whether or not you like it.


^Pretty much.


It took me 30 seconds to like it...


----------



## Cain (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since I downloaded the entire first season and had a lot of time, I basically had a season 1marathon, but after the first three episodes i was hooked. The first two aren't the best, I must say.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Since I downloaded the entire first season and had a lot of time, I basically had a season 1marathon, but after the first three episodes i was hooked. The first two aren't the best, I must say.



Same here... I watched the first two, thought "Meh, it's ok... I wonder if the next one's any better?" and from there I was hooked. And a little pissed off, as the only reason I watched them in the first place was so I could say how much they sucked and make fun of bronies. DAMN YOU, AWESOME CARTOONS! DAMN YOU!


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> and make fun of bronies.


You can still do that :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There is nothing to say you can't be a brony and make fun of other bronies. 

You immature childish simpletons. :v


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just found this on accident on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E20jsywkLaY

Its like a mix of an acid trip, dubstep, and MLP. Half scary, half awesome.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> I just found this on accident on youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E20jsywkLaY
> 
> Its like a mix of an acid trip, dubstep, and MLP. Half scary, half awesome.


Ah yes, I've seen this. It's a pretty fantastic video


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone that reads project horizons can someone please explain to me what enervation is and why the ammo and junk respawns in hoofington?


----------



## Cain (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Someone that reads project horizons can someone please explain to me what enervation is and why the ammo and junk respawns in hoofington?


What is this I don't even


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> What is this I don't even


Short version:
In the fanfic fallout equestria project horizons hoofington is the worst imaginable city possible with radiation, taint and a thing called enervation fields which seems to be a magic that is undetectable capable of rotting someone's insides in a matter of seconds if high enough levels, but has enough worth wild items to justify staying in the extremely dangerous city.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since i'm an 80s/early 90s kid, i would never watch the original as it was girly and all that crap that no boy would ever watch. However thanks to the new show after hearing how popular it is last year, i became a brony since. Such a funny and enjoyable animated comedy with great animation and has the feel of Tiny Toons, Animaniacs and Ren & Stimpy to it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Welp, last time I checked ponibooru is down for good. :c
Which would explain why derpibooru is slow lately.

But uh, have a pretty picture from derpi.
And along with, one of the most beautiful background songs in MLP.

Because derpi is slow, I'll try this pony flash game. Hmm, banned from equestria... that sounds like it may be wrong but it may just mean someone was banished from equestria... right... right???

Oh there's nothing bad about this... although I'm stuck... let's check this walk through... okay then...


..... O_O;

Edit: The commentary vids on youtube for that game is better than the game itself. Although the game wouldn't have been that bad if it wasn't for the bad porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Derpibooru is slow right now cause they're working  on maintnance.  It was offline last night completely while they were working on the search function.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still reading fallout equestria project horizons and I just began reading chapter 33, and I just gotta say this, P-21 is a whinny pussy.  Yeah his back story is fucked up, but Blackjack in the story went through was worse shit and he's trying to win a pissing contest against someone.  Not only is she dying, but mutating out the wazoo, blind, amputated, dealing with guilt of mercy killing over 440 ponies and has so much fucked up shit happen to her that she holds the record of worst things to happen to a character in a story of all time.  If Blackjack was real she would win every metaphorical pissing contest, as in "my life sucks worse" competition, forever.

P-21 is the pissiest main character... ever... of all time.
[/Rant]


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I dunno. Majority of the crazy shit BJ went through she did so with P-21. That, and he spent his whole life learning to be pissy, BJ has only had a month worth of stuff, and she blames most of the events on herself.

I did love the first 30-some chapters of PH. Got difficult to read after... Still has moments of epic, but it just stopped having the same intense plot driving it. That said, if you read fanfics, it's still among the better ones, it's just not as legendary read as it was. It'll probably pick up again, it's just... Bad things could happen to other ponies? I dunno, continually punishing BJ is turning into beating a dead horse.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I dunno. Majority of the crazy shit BJ went through she did so with P-21. That, and he spent his whole life learning to be pissy, BJ has only had a month worth of stuff, and she blames most of the events on herself.
> 
> I did love the first 30-some chapters of PH. Got difficult to read after... Still has moments of epic, but it just stopped having the same intense plot driving it. That said, if you read fanfics, it's still among the better ones, it's just not as legendary read as it was. It'll probably pick up again, it's just... Bad things could happen to other ponies? I dunno, continually punishing BJ is turning into beating a dead horse.


I'll be honest I think the amount of shit she went through peaked and I think the universe just went "fuck it" and gave up trying to break her.


----------



## Ames (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

too

fucking

awesome

[yt]1H40wUz-Fd8[/yt]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

FYI.

http://www.facebook.com/masseffect

Also, I need more goddamn ponies.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> too
> 
> fucking
> 
> ...



Ponies having sex? Not again!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap, ponypostapopcalyptia incoming season 3-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/rumor-possible-season-3-images-time-for.html


----------



## Ames (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Ponies having sex? Not again!



Nigga what?

It's a parody of this:

[yt]9bZkp7q19f0[/yt]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Nigga what?
> 
> It's a parody of this:
> 
> [yt]9bZkp7q19f0[/yt]



YOU DON'T SAY. 8D YES, I TOTALLY DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT THE KOREAN POP SONG WITH OVER 25 MILLION VIEWS! The lyrics are about getting it going on with a lady, dummy.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> YOU DON'T SAY. 8D YES, I TOTALLY DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT THE KOREAN POP SONG WITH OVER 25 MILLION VIEWS! The lyrics are about getting it going on with a lady, dummy.


It could be worse:

[yt]KjdM1f-a8RY[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> The lyrics are about getting it going on with a lady, dummy.



Not... really?

It's basically about how sensible chicks are hot.  I should know, I'm a slope.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't deny. Sometimes fan music is just as addicting as the show's stuff:

[yt]4LohgzBKXLY[/yt]


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I can't deny. Sometimes fan music is just as addicting as the show's stuff:
> 
> [yt]4LohgzBKXLY[/yt]


I love the Pinkie songs from Friendship is Witchcraft. They're so great


----------



## Cain (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It could be worse:
> 
> [yt]KjdM1f-a8RY[/yt]


Heeeeey, I actually like that song.
And the PMV is done really well!



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I can't deny. Sometimes fan music is just as addicting as the show's stuff:
> 
> [yt]4LohgzBKXLY[/yt]





Vukasin said:


> I love the Pinkie songs from Friendship is Witchcraft. They're so great


Friendship Is Witchcraft is awesome.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Heeeeey, I actually like that song.
> And the PMV is done really well!


I agree with both statements, but the lyrics are a lot more out there


----------



## Cain (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I agree with both statements, but the lyrics are a lot more out there


Ehehehe, yeah that is true.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wish it would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around acting like 5 year old girls about it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mali-Kyte said:


> I wish it would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around acting like 5 year old girls about it.



If you haven't got anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. :3


----------



## Cain (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mali-Kyte said:


> I wish it would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around acting like 5 year old girls about it.


I wish you and all others like you would die, I'm tired of seeing misinformed people spray hate around and acting like the show has such a bad influence on them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mali-Kyte said:


> I wish it would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around acting like 5 year old girls about it.



Cool story bro.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Not... really?
> 
> It's basically about how sensible chicks are hot.  I should know, I'm a slope.



Translate the lyrics and stand by that.



Mali-Kyte said:


> I wish it would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around acting like 5 year old girls about it.



The same can be said about furries and how we ALL take our fandom to the public and tell them we have sex in fursuits. This is a two-way street, at least be kind so you can beget kindness.



Cain said:


> I wish you and all others like you would die, I'm tired of seeing misinformed people spray hate around and acting like the show has such a bad influence on them.



Chill your bad self. Love and tolerance, savvy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> The same can be said about furries and how we ALL take our fandom to the public and tell them we have sex in fursuits. This is a two-way street, at least be kind so you can beget kindness.


I always find this image relevant to this topic.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8346153/


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Chill your bad self. Love and tolerance, savvy?


Man, fuck that. I don't ever remember the show even saying "love and tolerance" so I don't know why that's some brony creed. No one in the fandom operates by it, and frankly, it's bullshit anyways.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So apparently trixie coming back has some sort of relevance to the new villain.
My money is on legion of super villains.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Man, fuck that. I don't ever remember the show even saying "love and tolerance" so I don't know why that's some brony creed. No one in the fandom operates by it, and frankly, it's bullshit anyways.



It's >implied. Like separation of church and state, but we know how that worked out. I try to be as nice as possible at least as compared to those who don't let up on being annoying.


----------



## Ames (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Translate the lyrics and stand by that.



Gangnam is a district in Seoul.  "Gangnam Style" in the song refers to the type of attitude the district is known for.
The song outlines and praises the defining characteristics of "Gangnam-styled" men and women.  Most notably, their ability to let loose and have some fun without sacrificing their sensibility.

The meaning of this song is really lost on anybody who hasn't lived in Korea or isn't pretty familiar with Korean culture.  Most people just take this song as simply a fun song, which it is.  

It's pretty easy to misinterpret this song if all you're looking at are [poorly] translated lyrics.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mali-Kyte said:


> I wish it would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around acting like 5 year old girls about it.


You must be real fun at parties.



Conker said:


> Man, fuck that. I don't ever remember the show even saying "love and tolerance" so I don't know why that's some brony creed.


Fuck love and tolerance? Why? It seems like a pretty decent motto to live by if you ask me.



> No one in the fandom operates by it, and frankly, it's bullshit anyways.


A lot of people in the fandom operate by it actually. I don't see why it's bullshit, it's just being a decent human being.


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Fuck love and tolerance? Why? It seems like a pretty decent motto to live by if you ask me.


It's unrealistic.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It's unrealistic.


Not really... it's well within our capability, but it's easier for people to get mad rather than tolerate.

Sure, you might get carried away sometimes, but nobody is perfect. It's better to try being a nice person rather than just say "fuck that" because it too hard and claim it to be "unrealistic".


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Gangnam is a district in Seoul.  "Gangnam Style" in the song refers to the type of attitude the district is known for.
> The song outlines and praises the defining characteristics of "Gangnam-styled" men and women.  Most notably, their ability to let loose and have some fun without sacrificing their sensibility.
> 
> The meaning of this song is really lost on anybody who hasn't lived in Korea or isn't pretty familiar with Korean culture.  Most people just take this song as simply a fun song, which it is.
> ...



So the air humping and going "DO WANT" at women's asses is meaningless?


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Not really... it's well within our capability, but it's easier for people to get mad rather than tolerate.
> 
> Sure, you might get carried away sometimes, but nobody is perfect. It's better to try being a nice person rather than just say "fuck that" because it too hard and claim it to be "unrealistic".


I feel like I've had this conversation before in this thread at least one other time.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I feel like I've had this conversation before in this thread at least one other time.


Probably before I started posting. I don't recall this thread ever discussing this topic.


----------



## Ames (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> So the air humping and going "DO WANT" at women's asses is meaningless?



>taking a kpop music video seriously

ISHIGGYDIGGY

By the way, I thought the reaction he had toward dat ass was more akin to unbridled rage than anything else. :V


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >taking a kpop music video seriously
> 
> ISHIGGYDIGGY
> 
> By the way, I thought the reaction he had toward dat ass was more akin to unbridled rage than anything else. :V



No, he wanted to enter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Everyone chill the fuck out.


----------



## Ames (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Everyone chill the fuck out.



[yt]VNaDZIrxh-0[/yt]


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What happened with this thread while I was gone? 

I agree with Conker. Sure, Love and Tolerance is possible. But realistically, not everyone will respond positively to it and neither does everyone deserve it. 

Love the Worthy. Tolerate the indifference. Destroy the Unworthy. :twisted:


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> What happened with this thread while I was gone?
> 
> I agree with Conker. Sure, Love and Tolerance is possible. But realistically, not everyone will respond positively to it and neither does everyone deserve it.
> 
> Love the Worthy. Tolerate the indifference. Destroy the Unworthy. :twisted:



So basically, you like the idea so long as you have to put absolutely no effort into it.

I agree that you shouldn't just tolerate everything, but the point is to at least 'try'. Nobody's perfect, and that's not the point. It's the same thing as every anti-racism, gender-equality, and sexual orientation support group motto. Isn't it?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

lol, u mad bronies?



CannonFodder said:


> So apparently trixie coming back has some sort of relevance to the new villain.
> My money is on legion of super villains.



A Discord supported Trixie. Hells yes.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> lol, u mad bronies?



I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm mad as hell, and I'm not gonna take it anymore!



Storm the gates of Canterlot!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Storm the gates of Canterlot!



Celestia will just pull her Buck-The-World lever, flooding Equestria with magma.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey everyone!
Season 3 is coming!
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YyJ6iFjQmoI/UClJ-EfKuRI/AAAAAAAA0nU/Yf6nD6x0sMI/s1600/1.jpg

They didn't announce when, but woohoo it's finally coming.

Also, incoming adorable-
http://twilightandsmarty.tumblr.com/


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mali-Kyte said:


> I wish it would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around acting like 5 year old girls about it.



I wish furry would die, I'm tired of seeing grown ass men dancing around in fursuits acting like 5 year old girls about it. :V

(odds are she will never come back to see this though, I think that was a hit & run insult)


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey everyone!
> Season 3 is coming!
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YyJ6iFjQmoI/UClJ-EfKuRI/AAAAAAAA0nU/Yf6nD6x0sMI/s1600/1.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, you are behind, we've known that for a few months now. You're finding out there's a season 3 now?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Wow, you are behind, we've known that for a few months now. You're finding out there's a season 3 now?


That's not what I mean, I mean they told us previously that they would give us a heads up a month in advance of season 3.  What that means is season 3 is coming in less than a month now.

Tl:dr; T-minus ~1 month till season 3.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> So basically, you like the idea so long as you have to put absolutely no effort into it.
> 
> I agree that you shouldn't just tolerate everything, but the point is to at least 'try'. Nobody's perfect, and that's not the point. It's the same thing as every anti-racism, gender-equality, and sexual orientation support group motto. Isn't it?



Of course I try dude. I have a degree of patience, if it's exhausted I stop wasting effort. You make it sound as though I'm not even trying, well I assure you that isn't the case. 



CannonFodder said:


> That's not what I mean, I mean they told us previously that they would give us a heads up a month in advance of season 3.  What that means is season 3 is coming in less than a month now.
> 
> Tl:dr; T-minus ~1 month till season 3.



Hell yea.


----------



## Cain (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's not what I mean, I mean they told us previously that they would give us a heads up a month in advance of season 3.  What that means is season 3 is coming in less than a month now.
> 
> Tl:dr; T-minus ~1 month till season 3.


The season three blues, it hurts me so.

But it'll be worth it.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I'm back! Also, I made a table.

http://i49.tinypic.com/alj3ba.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/2it6knp.jpg


----------



## Cain (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Well I'm back! Also, I made a table.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/alj3ba.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2it6knp.jpg


You accept credit card?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's what's wrong with brony haters:

A few days ago, a picture of Pinkie Pie in Commander Sheppards armour was posted on Bioware's blog. 
Apparently, some people got so upset about this that they threatened to â€œsell all their Mass Effect games.â€.

Seriously guys?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Here's what's wrong with brony haters:
> 
> A few days ago, a picture of Pinkie Pie in Commander Sheppards armour was posted on Bioware's blog.
> Apparently, some people got so upset about this that they threatened to â€œsell all their Mass Effect games.â€.
> ...



It's indeed just a picture, but both sides will go to extremes about it unfortunately, save for those who know how to be tame.


----------



## Cain (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Here's what's wrong with brony haters:
> 
> A few days ago, a picture of Pinkie Pie in Commander Sheppards armour was posted on Bioware's blog.
> Apparently, some people got so upset about this that they threatened to â€œsell all their Mass Effect games.â€.
> ...


It's awesome that Bioware practically shoved a giant middle finger up all the hater's arses by saying 'Fuck you, we do what we want. Ponies rule. /)'
I love Bioware.
Just as long as they don't get raped by EA too often.
Dragon Age III!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Here's what's wrong with brony haters:
> 
> A few days ago, a picture of Pinkie Pie in Commander Sheppards armour was posted on Bioware's blog.
> Apparently, some people got so upset about this that they threatened to â€œsell all their Mass Effect games.â€.
> ...



You know, I love Bioware even more for doing this! l=D

Like Cain said, it's them just saying 'Fuck you and fuck the lot of youse!'


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Apparently, some people got so upset about this that they threatened to â€œsell all their Mass Effect games.â€.


I found this part quite laughable.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fact: I'm looking forward to more Luna in Season 3. Man I hope there's more Luna.


----------



## Cain (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fact: I'm looking forward to more Luna in Season 3. Man I hope there's more Luna.


Oh my god if there isn't at least two full-luna episodes and regular appearances through at least 1/3 of the season I will be angry.

Also, a Luna solo song. Or a duet with Celestia.
And an AJ solo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fact: I'm looking forward to more Luna in Season 3. Man I hope there's more Luna.


Spoilerish, but it's already been stated she's going to get a bigger role.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoilerish, but it's already been stated she's going to get a bigger role.



Haha! The screen-time has been doubled!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Also, a Luna solo song. Or a duet with Celestia.
> And an AJ solo.


Well Rarity and Octavia are getting a duet, is that good enough?


----------



## Cain (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well Rarity and Octavia are getting a duet, is that good enough?


...
Excuse me.


*ahem*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Awesome.

I would have died if it would be a Octavia and Vinyl duet though.
Just Octy is good enough. <3

Still rooting for a Luna song. And AJ.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> You accept credit card?


I won't sell this table. Also it would cost over one thousand US dollars to send it to the Emirates.

I hope Luna gets a song too.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Went to a pony panel at RMFC, had to fight over one FIM season 1 poster because someone almost ripped it trying to take it from me when I got it first. Luckily they gave up because it wasn't really worth tearing it and I told them to stop it because it was first come, first serve and it was bullshit to try and take one from someone else. What happened to you gotta share and care bronies? Be a sport.

FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC. It just sometimes reminds me of fanboys though now. :c I think that while the pony fandom and stuff is great I had trouble with some of the more too enthusiastic people. I don't think it's a problem with any one person, just take it less seriously overall and we can all get along fine. Other than that the panel was pretty good. c: I liked that there was appreciation for some of the pony costumes, they had a cute little pony app on display too. It makes them 3D on a projector which was really neat.

But season 3 is taking foreveeeer. It better live up to the awesome expectations we've been hearing about, I think they discussed that at the pony panel a little bit but everyone just agreed that it was a long wait. At least they are good about keeping people updated and on the edge of their computer chairs, lol. It sounds pretty cute.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Neuron said:


> Went to a pony panel at RMFC, had to fight over one FIM season 1 poster because someone almost ripped it trying to take it from me when I got it first. Luckily they gave up because it wasn't really worth tearing it and I told them to stop it because it was first come, first serve and it was bullshit to try and take one from someone else.
> 
> FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC.



That would have been a tragedy.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well Rarity and Octavia are getting a duet


might be getting*. It's not a sure thing yet.



Neuron said:


> FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC. It just reminds me of fanboys though now. :c I think that while the pony fandom and stuff is great I had trouble with some of the more too enthusiastic people. I don't think it's a problem with any one person, just take it less seriously.


The more popular a fandom becomes the more it will get like that. I remember back during season one and the gap before season 2 the fandom was MUCH different than it is now.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That would have been a tragedy.


Eh. I didn't really care if it got destroyed, you can get these stupid posters anywhere. I was just more like hey that's not very nice for someone who likes friendly little ponies


----------



## Cain (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Neuron said:


> Eh. I didn't really care if it got destroyed,* you can get these stupid posters anywhere*. I was just more like hey that's not very nice for someone who likes friendly little ponies





> *you can get these stupid posters anywhere*





> *stupid posters anywhere*





> *anywhere*


Fly here, and prove that to be true.
I'd give fistfuls of money for any pony merchandise here. 
Give me shirts, posters, keychains, bags, anything.
I'd willingly pay double the price of what it retails on welovefine just to get it now.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Fly here, and prove that to be true.
> I'd give fistfuls of money for any pony merchandise here.
> Give me shirts, posters, keychains, bags, anything.
> I'd willingly pay double the price of what it retails on welovefine just to get it now.


Supposedly they have these at walmart.


----------



## Cain (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Neuron said:


> Supposedly they have these at walmart.


Contrary to what you may think, Walmart does not exist outside the US/Canada, least of all here in the middle east.
>_>


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> ...
> Excuse me.
> 
> 
> ...


I may have to buy a defibrillator by the end of season 3 for you.


Cain said:


> Contrary to what you may think, Walmart does not  exist outside the US/Canada, least of all here in the middle east.
> >_>


You could try buying it off their website?


----------



## Carnie (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Neuron said:


> Supposedly they have these at walmart.



oh yes they do, I picked up a ton last time I went actually.

Too. Awesome.


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

must resist urge to get custom new lunar republic vinyl decal for my car

must hide powerlevel


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Here's what's wrong with brony haters:
> 
> A few days ago, a picture of Pinkie Pie in Commander Sheppards armour was posted on Bioware's blog.
> Apparently, some people got so upset about this that they threatened to â€œsell all their Mass Effect games.â€.
> ...



... What? Wait... really? Talk about being a retard ._.


----------



## Cain (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I may have to buy a defibrillator by the end of season 3 for you.
> 
> You could try buying it off their website?


You probably would.
I nearly stopped breathing with those two songs from S3 they showed.

The buying element isn't a problem, I could easily get stuff shipped from the US off welovefine.
The key thing is to explain it to my parents.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?



There's really no reason for you to ask this question, because everything you said applies to hundreds of other fandoms, including this one.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Well I'm back! Also, I made a table.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/alj3ba.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2it6knp.jpg


Awesome what you did with what's on the second pic.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> must resist urge to get custom new lunar republic vinyl decal for my car
> 
> must hide powerlevel



In other words, to prevent this from happening to your car:

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...r_lamborghini_by_the_lexus_guy789-d54wb26.png

TBH, my car is midnight blue and I'm surprised I haven't done anything Luna themed to it.


----------



## Cain (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> In other words, to prevent this from happening to your car:
> 
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...r_lamborghini_by_the_lexus_guy789-d54wb26.png
> 
> TBH, my car is midnight blue and I'm surprised I haven't done anything Luna themed to it.


Hnng
Gimmegimmegimme
*grabbyhands*


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Neuron said:


> Supposedly they have these at walmart.



They do, and they're free. The "Chaos is Magic" poster is my favourite... 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pNjwygMwE...68/IwxpJwoptg0/s1600/PixelFreePonyPosters.png


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

just following up on the story with the brony vs non brony thread. Well, I decided  to tell him by changing my steam name and avatar to brony stuff, and his reaction was more of a WTH then a WTF if you know what I mean. So after that, we convinced him to take the 5 episode challenge. We all got together and watched it on my friends big HDTV with surround sound and the whole bit. We showed him the introduction part of the first episode, and distracted him from the pilot-ness of it by pointing out all the animation glitches and when the background ponies showed up twice in the same scene ect ect. After that we showed him Read it and Weep, because it is so perfect, then the time travel one and then the season 1 finale episodes. He was laughing with us and seemed to enjoy it, but he said something along the line of "no comment" when we asked him. So later that week we are playing some Highlander lobby tf2 and in the lobby there had to have been at least 6 bronys. One guy starts hating hard on bronys and saying all kinds of dumb crap, and instead of supporting him like he would have normally, the non brony friend is defending us against the hater. The hater gets kicked by the non brony leader of the server, and that was that. 
Just now he changed his name to Daring Doo and changed his picture accordingly.

He is the last person I would have expected to be able to turn, but hey. I guess this worked out well!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> just following up on the story with the brony vs non brony thread. Well, I decided  to tell him by changing my steam name and avatar to brony stuff, and his reaction was more of a WTH then a WTF if you know what I mean. So after that, we convinced him to take the 5 episode challenge. We all got together and watched it on my friends big HDTV with surround sound and the whole bit. We showed him the introduction part of the first episode, and distracted him from the pilot-ness of it by pointing out all the animation glitches and when the background ponies showed up twice in the same scene ect ect. After that we showed him Read it and Weep, because it is so perfect, then the time travel one and then the season 1 finale episodes. He was laughing with us and seemed to enjoy it, but he said something along the line of "no comment" when we asked him. So later that week we are playing some Highlander lobby tf2 and in the lobby there had to have been at least 6 bronys. One guy starts hating hard on bronys and saying all kinds of dumb crap, and instead of supporting him like he would have normally, the non brony friend is defending us against the hater. The hater gets kicked by the non brony leader of the server, and that was that.
> Just now he changed his name to Daring Doo and changed his picture accordingly.
> 
> He is the last person I would have expected to be able to turn, but hey. I guess this worked out well!


See I told you it would work out in the end.

Also congrats on everything working out.


----------



## Ames (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

why so much scootabuse ;_;


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

cause she tastes like chicken... :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> why so much scootabuse ;_;



Because she is the least developed tertiary or above character in the show. Even the other CMC have received their own eps. Scoot has not. 


Frankly, I've not been able to see her the same since End of Ponies, so I will say that I do not endorse Scootabuse.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Lobar said:


> Worth pointing out that I think we've only had the one MLP thread that was actually started by fans of the show, and every subsequent thread since has been started by someone else WTFing at or otherwise bitching about its popularity.



It's funny how this is, after more than a year, still pretty much relevant.


----------



## Cain (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's funny how this is, after more than a year, still pretty much relevant.


Heh.
It's because us we bronies take refuge in here to post MLP stuff, because if we post on off topic or R&R we'd get torn to bits.


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> In other words, to prevent this from happening to your car:
> 
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...r_lamborghini_by_the_lexus_guy789-d54wb26.png
> 
> TBH, my car is midnight blue and I'm surprised I haven't done anything Luna themed to it.


This might be a retarded question, but has someone photoshopped that onto that car or is that a real paint job? I mean, I've seen cars like that with anime figures on it, but this would be a first for ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> This might be a retarded question, but has someone photoshopped that onto that car or is that a real paint job? I mean, I've seen cars like that with anime figures on it, but this would be a first for ponies.


It's shopped obviously.


----------



## Ames (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Frankly, I've not been able to see her the same since End of Ponies, so I will say that I do not endorse Scootabuse.



End of Ponies = feels overdose

Poor Scoots :C


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> End of Ponies = feels overdose
> 
> Poor Scoots :C


That is why I'm never going to read fanfics like that.  I don't doubt that they're great, but I don't want to read depressing fanfics like that.  That's why it took forever for me to begin Fallout Equestria fanfics, cause I was thinking it was going to be the levels of bad stuff Blackjack(from project horizons) happening to everypony from the show.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> This might be a retarded question, but has someone photoshopped that onto that car or is that a real paint job? I mean, I've seen cars like that with anime figures on it, but this would be a first for ponies.



The submitter says they photoshopped the car.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That is why I'm never going to read fanfics like that.  I don't doubt that they're great, but I don't want to read depressing fanfics like that.  That's why it took forever for me to begin Fallout Equestria fanfics, cause I was thinking it was going to be the levels of bad stuff Blackjack(from project horizons) happening to everypony from the show.



The story isn't finished and is on hiatus for now. But I will say this; no matter how sad the story gets at times, it never extinguishes the underlying hope that seems to drive the protagonist forward without her even knowing. I generally don't read sadfics either, but this one is definitely worth it.


----------



## Cain (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The submitter says they photoshopped the car.


Damn.


CannonFodder said:


> That is why I'm never going to read fanfics like that.  I don't doubt that they're great, but I don't want to read depressing fanfics like that.  That's why it took forever for me to begin Fallout Equestria fanfics, cause I was thinking it was going to be the levels of bad stuff Blackjack(from project horizons) happening to everypony from the show.





Serpion5 said:


> The story isn't finished and is on hiatus for now. But I will say this; no matter how sad the story gets at times, it never extinguishes the underlying hope that seems to drive the protagonist forward without her even knowing. I generally don't read sadfics either, but this one is definitely worth it.


I like sad/dark fics. They're different. I mean yeah they do twist the entire foundations of the show on it's ass, but it's a welcome change now and again for me.
Too much happy :v


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love Grimdark and I love Superhappy. 

The only thing that beats them both is to take a Superhappy setting and turn it Grimdark. 

Probably why I enjoyed EoP so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cosplay just got 20% more awesome.


----------



## Ames (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Cosplay just got 20% more awesome.



10/10 would /)^3^(\ again


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> They do, and they're free. The "Chaos is Magic" poster is my favourite...
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pNjwygMwE...68/IwxpJwoptg0/s1600/PixelFreePonyPosters.png



WAT?

Nothing in Walmart is ever 'free'.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

saw a brony at collage today, was wearing a shirt with derpy in her paper bag outfit with the text "derpy is best pony"

i told him he's gay and we went ahead and played MTG


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> 10/10 would /)^3^(\ again


She's also cosplayed as fluttershy.


----------



## Conker (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Cosplay just got 20% more awesome.


Damn, she's really cute/sexy/positive adjective to describe looks. She pulls that off perfect. 

It surprises me how many good MLP cosplays there are, probably because they don't actually need to put on a damn fursuit. They can just dress around the characters color theme and personality.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Damn, she's really cute/sexy/positive adjective to describe looks. She pulls that off perfect.
> 
> It surprises me how many good MLP cosplays there are, probably because they don't actually need to put on a damn fursuit. They can just dress around the characters color theme and personality.


And it's a hell of a lot cheaper to cosplay than fursuit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone made a littlepip mod for fallout2.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/fallout-2-little-pip-mod.html
I don't know how good of a mod it is since I don't have fallout 2.. yet.


----------



## Cain (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> She's also cosplayed as fluttershy.





Conker said:


> Damn, she's really cute/sexy/positive adjective to describe looks. She pulls that off perfect.
> 
> It surprises me how many good MLP cosplays there are, probably because they don't actually need to put on a damn fursuit. They can just dress around the characters color theme and personality.


Jessica Nigri is probably the most famous female cosplayer on the internet.
Nice to see she's doing pony cosplays now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

As long as all of you don't look like this I'm cool with it now


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



d.batty said:


> As long as all of you don't look like this I'm cool with it now


People need to stop trying to link to funnyjunk <_<


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Meh I dunno what sites do and don't allow direct linking, I try anyway


----------



## Conker (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Jessica Nigri is probably the most famous female cosplayer on the internet.
> Nice to see she's doing pony cosplays now.


That's Jessica Nigri? I know she did some Lollipop Chainsaw stuff and got into a fiasco at PAX, but I guess I don't recognize her very well


----------



## Cain (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That's Jessica Nigri? I know she did some Lollipop Chainsaw stuff and got into a fiasco at PAX, but I guess I don't recognize her very well


Yeah, it's her.
Well I'm 90% sure, but it sure looks like her and I swear I saw a EQD post mentioning it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Yeah, it's her.
> Well I'm 90% sure, but it sure looks like her and I swear I saw a EQD post mentioning it.


It's her.


Also why does this fandom have to excel so well at everything?
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/230/5/3/zacora__s_hut_by_frozenpyro71-d5bl0i0.png


----------



## Cain (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's her.
> 
> 
> Also why does this fandom have to excel so well at everything?
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/230/5/3/zacora__s_hut_by_frozenpyro71-d5bl0i0.png


Because the show doesn't appeal to just one single population niche, but instead appeals to a huge variety of people with many different talents?
xD
Also that's pretty awesome.
Next, Ponyville. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Because the show doesn't appeal to just one single population niche, but instead appeals to a huge variety of people with many different talents?
> xD
> Also that's pretty awesome.
> Next, Ponyville. :v


That would be insane if someone did a entire scale model of ponyville.
(Actually it's been proven fake, just want to see everyone's hilarious reactions)
Also guess which of the mane 6 is going to have a boyfriend in season 3?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That would be insane if someone did a entire scale model of ponyville.
> (Actually it's been proven fake, just want to see everyone's hilarious reactions)
> Also guess which of the mane 6 is going to have a boyfriend in season 3?



I love Dash's fave in that picture.
Anyway, everypony knows Twilight is best girlfriend.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aww veggie55 is leaving :[
Not so much as leaving as he has both school and work.... Wow this is the first fandom I've been a part of to actually feel sad that someone I watch is stopping drawing.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I never really understood the concept behind the trend. I have seen a couple episodes, and immediately went to darker, more entertaining things. I'm not a fan of the series, but I don't resent it either. People like what they like, so i'm indifferent about the whole thing. I've openly voiced my annoyances about a few things that the fandom has produced a couple times, and it's come back to bite me in the ass every single time, so now I just let things with this show and its fans go by, and keep with my own thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> I never really understood the concept behind the trend. I have seen a couple episodes, and immediately went to darker, more entertaining things. I'm not a fan of the series, but I don't resent it either. People like what they like, so i'm indifferent about the whole thing. I've openly voiced my annoyances about a few things that the fandom has produced a couple times, and it's come back to bite me in the ass every single time, so now I just let things with this show and its fans go by, and keep with my own thing.


Well reading your thread in the R&R it was only a matter of time until there were crossovers.  Such as pinkie pie mass effect, fallout equestria and other stuff.  Like how other fanbases have their own crossovers as well.  The best thing you can do is just not give a shit.  That's what everybody does when other fanbases do crossovers.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well reading your thread in the R&R it was only a matter of time until there were crossovers.  Such as pinkie pie mass effect, fallout equestria and other stuff.  Like how other fanbases have their own crossovers as well.  The best thing you can do is just not give a shit.  That's what everybody does when other fanbases do crossovers.



Indeed. That is always the best option for these kinds of things.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Indeed. That is always the best option for these kinds of things. I will say though, MLP fans can make good demotivationals and other funny pics, especially with the Spiderman/MLP crossovers pics. That's one of the few things about the fandom I enjoy, along with the Euro Spell Mix of the Dark Enchantress theme.


Ah yes 60's spiderman crossover and mlp is by far the best crossover.  What started out as a joke soon became internet hilarity.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ah yes 60's spiderman crossover and mlp is by far the best crossover.  What started out as a joke soon became internet hilarity.



Indeed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Incoming sad comic.


----------



## Conker (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That would be insane if someone did a entire scale model of ponyville.
> (Actually it's been proven fake, just want to see everyone's hilarious reactions)
> Also guess which of the mane 6 is going to have a boyfriend in season 3?


Pretty sure I don't like that news.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Pretty sure I don't like that news.


It's been so established that she's a lesbian it's practically canon.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Incoming sad comic.



Well, that made me tear up a little...

...you bastard.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> It's been so established that she's a lesbian it's practically canon.


I was just messing with you guys.  The screenshot has been debunked.  I gotta hand it to the person who faked it, he knew how to upset every brony.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was just messing with you guys.  The screenshot has been debunked.  I gotta hand it to the person who faked it, he knew how to upset every brony.



Oh, thank God! I kinda like the strong independent vibe the main six give off...well, you know, not Fluttershy, introducing new minor characters is great. However, I think some of the magic would be lost if they introduced a new guy into the mane six as it were. 

I mean, at first I hated the 2 part finale of season 2. (Cuz of the bro we never saw/or was mentioned) But atleast the songs have grown on me. A good show is a delicate balancing act sadly.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was just messing with you guys.  The screenshot has been debunked.  I gotta hand it to the person who faked it, he knew how to upset every brony.



It'll take more than that to make me mad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It'll take more than that to make me mad.


Personally shipping is one of my fav things in the fandom, behind project horizons and the actual show obviously.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Who _*are*_ you shipping exactly?


----------



## Ames (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]dDgk2YMzGpY[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Who _*are*_ you shipping exactly?


Octavia x Vinyl Scratch
Bon bon x Lyra
Derpy x Doctor
Any of the mane 6
Grown up Spike and Rarity
Young Discord and Young Celestia
Madame Le Flour and Sir lintsolot
Big mac and everyone except applejack obviously
Trixie and Twilight
Fleur De Lis and Fancy Pants
Bloomberg and Tom
Soarin and Rainbow Dash
Spitfire and Rainbow Dash
A kitchen sink and Rainbow Dash


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not bad, not bad. 

I've sorta got a short list myself.

Of course, grownup spike + rarity...(I'd be quite disappointed if this never happened) Maybe Twilight could have trouble letting go...push the limits ppl!
Derpy + Dr.Hooves for the fans...
Bloomberg + Zecora just feels right 
Big Mac and anybody. That guy's a catch. 
Braeburn + buffalo girl (she's like the mane sixs age I think)...I dunno, just seems like a right fit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Of course, grownup spike + rarity...(I'd be quite disappointed if this never happened) Maybe Twilight could have trouble letting go...push the limits ppl!


Well he's close to Twilight's age anyway.  He's going to grow up soon.
Why isn't he grown up anyways?


Hey Jashwa, checking up on the thread?  It's been chiller than the superliquid state of helium the past few weeks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well he's close to Twilight's age anyway.  He's going to grow up soon.



...Wait. That's right...She hatched him at like, what late childhood? He should be a teen really. But "baby" is safer I suppose for the Hub. Eh, he's like the unofficial 7th member and actually not a token "dude". I always love that they sort of poke fun that he kinda hangs out with a bunch of girls. Especially in Dragon Quest.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> ...Wait. That's right...She hatched him at like, what late childhood? He should be a teen really. But "baby" is safer I suppose for the Hub. Eh, he's like the unofficial 7th member and actually not a token "dude". I always love that they sort of poke fun that he kinda hangs out with a bunch of girls. Especially in Dragon Quest.


Well she hatched him when she was entering the entrance exam for magic kindergarden.  So he's only like four years younger than twilight.
So he should be a fully grown adult actually.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, they'd probably explain it away that dragons live for centuries and age slower...but all that matters really is that he can talk with characters, play both the "young boy/teenager" card, and show a male perspective I suppose. He needs more episodes really...


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Oh, they'd probably explain it away that dragons live for centuries and age slower...but all that matters really is that he can talk with characters, play both the "young boy/teenager" card, and show a male perspective I suppose. He needs more episodes really...


Except the only explanation to how granny smith founded ponyville and how winter wrap up was founded by earth ponies hundreds of years ago is that both species live as long.

Sorry really the only explanation is that his young appearance is a plothole.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Who _*are*_ you shipping exactly?



Rainbow Dash and Soarin'
Big Macintosh and Twilight
Pokey Pierce and Pinkie Pie
Lyra and Bon-Bon


----------



## Cain (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Who _*are*_ you shipping exactly?


Oh jeez here we go:
Dash x AJ
Dash x Spitfire
Soarin' x Braeburn
Lyra x Bon Bon
Vinyl x Octavia
Pinkie x Dash
Big Mac x Fluttershy
Trixie x Twilight 
Derpy x Whooves

For some reason I can't see anyone Luna would ship well with. Not Twilight. I don't like that ship.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Except the only explanation to how granny smith founded ponyville and how winter wrap up was founded by earth ponies hundreds of years ago is that both species live as long.
> 
> Sorry really the only explanation is that his young appearance is a plothole.



I would go with lack in complete clarity of details in history telling (I suppose things can be taken absolutely literal, for lack of better information, but that's a bit silly.) Aside from that, Granny Smith being on the edge of senility gives a ton of freeplay there too.

AJ x RD is best ship!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aw, the Big Mac/fluttershy ship. Both quiet characters that usually don't say much...Now I can't not see it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's a brony in one of my classes, he was wearing a DJ PON-3 shirt. I didn't say anything to him though :c


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Except the only explanation to how granny smith founded ponyville and how winter wrap up was founded by earth ponies hundreds of years ago is that both species live as long.
> 
> Sorry really the only explanation is that his young appearance is a plothole.



Or Spike is as far developed as simple age will take him and further growth requires other factors (like hording making Spike grow in the episode which's name i forgot, I'd assume that the teenage dragons in dragons quest started hording/are exposed to it, but them "overhording" is prevented by their parents so they dont lose control)


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> AJ x RD is best ship!


This and Vinyl x Octavia.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Big Mac x Braeburn


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> There's a brony in one of my classes, he was wearing a DJ PON-3 shirt. I didn't say anything to him though :c


Hold out a brohoof and tell him "brohoof?"


----------



## Ames (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hold out a brohoof and tell him "brohoof?"



Fuck no, don't do that.

Rivers of spaghetti.


----------



## Conker (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jesus fuck, I walk into a shipping conversation now? Fuck everyone >:[


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Jesus fuck, I walk into a shipping conversation now? Fuck everyone >:[


Do you even dislike this shipping?


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Conker (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Do you even dislike this shipping?


I don't get the joke.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I don't get the joke.


Really? Literal shipping. As in shipping containers from place to place.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Big Mac x Braeburn



Cousin Lovin'? I am surprisley ok with this one...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ugh, I'm not a fan of shipping for its own sake. If it was part of a justified plot in a fanfic it'd be okay. But this crap of "lol I wanna see X and Y together" just pisses me off.


----------



## Cain (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



greg-the-fox said:


> Big Mac x Braeburn





Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Cousin Lovin'? I am surprisley ok with this one...


à² _à² 

Braeburn x Soarin' is the only feasible gay 'ship.
I do not approve of incest. >:I


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Ugh, I'm not a fan of shipping for its own sake. If it was part of a justified plot in a fanfic it'd be okay. But this crap of "lol I wanna see X and Y together" just pisses me off.



*brohoof*


----------



## Conker (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Commiecomrade said:


> Really? Literal shipping. As in shipping containers from place to place.


I now feel exceptionally retarded.


----------



## Ames (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I now feel exceptionally retarded.



Welcome to life.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I heard you like sad comics.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I heard you like sad comics.



I swear to God, I thought that was gonna go to a dark place ...Eh, it's more a 2/10 on the sad scale for me and a respectable 6/10 on the creep scale.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sorry about this, it was begging to be shared, I apologize in advance if I offend anyone, but I find this fairly funny.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, it that dog from Planet 51...not a bad model either...


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...I don't really know what to say to that...

*facepalms and leaves*


----------



## Cain (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd never thought I'd see the day when DeusGear, Tiarawhy's channel on youtube, posts something /not/ remotely sexual/suggestive in any way.
PRAISE DAH LAWD
Of course it is kind of dark but oh well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yay, I feel accomplished...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> *brohoof*



You know it. *returned*



CannonFodder said:


> I heard you like sad comics.



No sympathy. None.


----------



## Ames (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> No sympathy. None.



Everybody hates her.


----------



## Cain (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Everybody hates her.


;_;
I don't mind Gilda, heck, I'd be interesting to see her return.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> ;_;
> I don't mind Gilda, heck, I'd be interesting to see her return.


I'll be honest, I like gilda.  I think the reason why so many people dislike her is that she made fluttershy cry.


Also supacrikeydave did one of his comics about mlp-
http://supacrikeydave.deviantart.co...323885294?q=gallery:SupaCrikeyDave/32889&qo=0
If you don't want his webcomic, it's a good time to start.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think the reason why so many people dislike her is that she made fluttershy cry.



I poke my head into here to see if my opinion about bronies could be made to change, and then I read this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> I poke my head into here to see if my opinion about bronies could be made to change, and then I read this.


Hey don't look at me.  Not my fault.  Gilda may be a jerk in the show, but some of the pranks that were pulled on her that made her mad were pretty mean spirited and Pinkie stole her friend.

People need to realize in the show there's a difference between the antagonists and the villains.  Discord tortured everyone and is loved.  Whereas characters like Trixie had her home destroyed and had nothing but their clothes on their back after and still people dislike her.  The Flim Flam brothers may have been douches, but the Apple family have a monopoly.  And even the mane6 were antagonists in some of the episodes, such as the "mysterious mare do well", that was pretty asshole of them to do that to rainbow.  Or how rainbow resorted to theft to steal a book.  Or how Twilight used a spell to brainwash ponies into liking a doll to cheat on her schoolwork.

Tl:dr; hating a character cause they made someone's "waifu" cry is a pretty shitty reason to dislike a fictional tv show character.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's very hard for me to hate any character in MLP: FIM...I love a great villian and the fact that you can have characters with negative qualities to overcome (and in some cases do not) is great for any TV show, esp. one that's target audience is little girls. I mean, would anyone expect the shit they do now in Gen. 1? It's quite an improvement in quality. 

Gilda represented (to me) the person RD could become if she let her more gruff side win her over. Pinkie didn't "steal" Dash away from Gilda, Gilda was being an ass and did the "screw you guyz Imma goin' home" routine. If the writers could think of a good reason to bring her back, I'd be on board.

Btw, did I miss something, CF? When did Trixie's home get destroyed?


----------



## Cain (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> It's very hard for me to hate any character in MLP: FIM...I love a great villian and the fact that you can have characters with negative qualities to overcome (and in some cases do not) is great for any TV show, esp. one that's target audience is little girls. I mean, would anyone expect the shit they do now in Gen. 1? It's quite an improvement in quality.
> 
> Gilda represented (to me) the person RD could become if she let her more gruff side win her over. Pinkie didn't "steal" Dash away from Gilda, Gilda was being an ass and did the "screw you guyz Imma goin' home" routine. If the writers could think of a good reason to bring her back, I'd be on board.
> 
> Btw, did I miss something, CF? When did Trixie's home get destroyed?


Trixie's home was her 'caravan' type thing which she also used as a stage for her performances, the one she performed on in ponyville. The ursa minor crushed it when snips & snails (Dear god those two I actually do hate as MLP characters. They're just fuckin'...ugh.) lured the ursa minor to ponyville in a stupid attempt to show that Trixie could really do it.
And because we haven't seen anything about Trixie since that episode, it is assumed by many fanfic writers and fans, that Trixie is homeless and is working off the streets in an attempt to get back on her feet.


----------



## Carnie (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> I poke my head into here to see if my opinion about bronies could be made to change, and then I read this.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Trixie's home was her 'caravan' type thing which she also used as a stage for her performances, the one she performed on in ponyville. The ursa minor crushed it when snips & snails (Dear god those two I actually do hate as MLP characters. They're just fuckin'...ugh.) lured the ursa minor to ponyville in a stupid attempt to show that Trixie could really do it.
> And because we haven't seen anything about Trixie since that episode, it is assumed by many fanfic writers and fans, that Trixie is homeless and is working off the streets in an attempt to get back on her feet.


Well Trixie lost her house and her job and everything she owns.  So unless she has extremely good insurance or a hidden stash of gold bars somewhere chances are she was homeless after the ursa destroyed everything she had.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, ok. I always assumed she went on to another town to stroke her ego since MLP:FIM tends to not go too dark. But I'm an optimist. 

On a side note, anyone remember that ungodly wierd MLP gen. 1 movie about the smooze and those witches? I'd love to see Witches appear in the FIM universe, but be kinda like Discord/Nightmare Moon where they'd be a one shot villian. But I'd hate for them to have a human face as it would ruin the universe Faust and team have created where mostly animals/mythic creatures exist there. Maybe they could be more spirit than human and wear masks. A girl can dream...


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey Cain, guess what's coming to a McDonald's near you soon?
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/pony-happy-meal-toys-heading-to-middle.html


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, here's a fairly dead on PMV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TFcBpGbE-E&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLRy4wHlNWUJCxc6GLekQMTA

Scootaloo is the perfect Elder Cunningham!!


----------



## Ames (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Looks like Jet Blue is going full retard pony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Looks like Jet Blue is going full retard pony.


I heard about that, they want a name for the OC.


Anybody else that reads project horizons, who do you think the eater of souls is?
Personally I think it's someone that Blackjack knows, cause when she saw it she felt horrified.


----------



## Cain (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey Cain, guess what's coming to a McDonald's near you soon?
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/pony-happy-meal-toys-heading-to-middle.html


*gasp*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-Fuck yeah. Looks like I'll be getting a lot of happy meals in the future.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I sense a lot of "fathers" will be buying happy meals, then?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> *gasp*
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


CLEAR!
*charges paddles*
*ZAP!*


Cain said:


> -Fuck  yeah. Looks like I'll be getting a lot of happy meals in the  future.


You could just request which toy you want with it or actually buy the toy itself.


----------



## Cain (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I sense a lot of "fathers" will be buying happy meals, then?


Or 'brothers' in my case, most likely.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Everybody hates her.


She's my favourite character after Pinkie ;_;

Got some stuff in the mail yesterday from one of my friends today!

First, a drawing she did of my OC with a pencil and some markers:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/BlackElectricDrawing.jpg

And second, a Pinkie Pie plush that she made for me:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/PinkiePlush.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> She's my favourite character after Pinkie ;_;
> 
> Got some stuff in the mail yesterday from one of my friends today!
> 
> ...


Lucky you.  Also your OC is pretty cool.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> She's my favourite character after Pinkie ;_;
> 
> Got some stuff in the mail yesterday from one of my friends today!
> 
> ...



Fuck yea, Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fuck yea, Pinkie Pie.


Agreed. The style for that plush is cute.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guess who has a new wallpaper?
I really for some reason like this crossover.  I like both franchises to death.


----------



## Ames (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Guess who has a new wallpaper?
> I really for some reason like this crossover.  I like both franchises to death.



That's pretty awesome.  Though for some reason I don't think that her  tail is going to last very long in the cold, hard vacuum of space. :V

This is what I've been using recently as a wallpaper.

hnnnng
>those feels


----------



## Cain (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Heh, I've got a whole bunch of pictures from EQD's wallpaper collections in my slideshow background.
<3


----------



## Ames (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So apparently season 3 episode 1 is "Strawberry Elves," according to 4chan.

Linky

Inb4 fake and gay.  Fuck this shit, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Cain (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So apparently season 3 episode 1 is "Strawberry Elves," *according to 4chan*.
> 
> Linky
> 
> Inb4 fake and gay.  Fuck this shit, I'm going to bed.


There's your problem. :I


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So apparently season 3 episode 1 is "Strawberry Elves," according to 4chan.
> 
> Linky
> 
> Inb4 fake and gay.  Fuck this shit, I'm going to bed.


I'm calling fake and gay. They haven't even announced a start date for season 3.


----------



## Cain (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ahem, EQD comes in to save the day: http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/zap2its-season-3-episode-summary-derp.html
Looks like it was just a simple misunderstanding.
Sheesh bronies, you take things too seriously :V


----------



## Kairuk (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"26 Deleted Posts"
What's going on in here..


----------



## Ames (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kairuk said:


> "26 Deleted Posts"
> What's going on in here..



This:

[yt]LO9iRe3saX8[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Ahem, EQD comes in to save the day: http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/zap2its-season-3-episode-summary-derp.html
> Looks like it was just a simple misunderstanding.
> Sheesh bronies, you take things too seriously :V


It's more of that the off season is so long, we need our fix.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Adding ponies up in this bitch.
http://jamey4.deviantart.com/art/Black-Magic-306210620


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Time for your daily dose of feels.

Fluttershy's part made me ;_;


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And a daily dose of.... OH GOD LUNA SAVE US!!!!!!


[yt]XlWMgOm6zQc[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> And a daily dose of.... OH GOD LUNA SAVE US!!!!!!
> 
> 
> [yt]XlWMgOm6zQc[/yt]


They ruined that FiW song.

Also why is CF banned? I don't really stray much outside this post anymore.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Also why is CF banned? I don't really stray much outside this post anymore.



I think he got into an argument with Term over whether "Jersey Shore" being cancelled was joy-worthy, or something like that. Meh, whatever.

Back on topic, my sister stumbled across this while hiking the other day. I thought you'd appreciate it: 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c94/wolfcat1998/402848_458001830897427_273956282_n.jpg


----------



## Cain (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> I think he got into an argument with Term over whether "Jersey Shore" being cancelled was joy-worthy, or something like that. Meh, whatever.
> 
> Back on topic, my sister stumbled across this while hiking the other day. I thought you'd appreciate it:
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c94/wolfcat1998/402848_458001830897427_273956282_n.jpg


Jersey Shore got cancelled?!
HOO-FUCKIN'-RAY!
That show is like the worst devil's spawn in the hell that is MTV today. 
It's the american equivalent of The Only Way Is Essex. *facepalms*

Also that's awesome graffiti.


----------



## Ames (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> I think he got into an argument with Term over whether "Jersey Shore" being cancelled was joy-worthy, or something like that. Meh, whatever.
> 
> Back on topic, my sister stumbled across this while hiking the other day. I thought you'd appreciate it:
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c94/wolfcat1998/402848_458001830897427_273956282_n.jpg



Yeah, I kinda got that rooting through CF's most recent posts.  Still a weird reason for a ban, though.

Also, that graffiti is awesome.  The only public pony art I've seen irl was this, in downtown LA.
Made my day. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c94/wolfcat1998/402848_458001830897427_273956282_n.jpg


That's spray paint right?  It's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was about to post this in another thread before it got locked, but because of CF insisting that such posts be made in the MLP thread, I'm quoting it here.



> The problem here, CF, is that Term is merely extending some logic to  fit a show of your own, and the first thing you do is try as hard as  you can to defend the show, rather than bothering to see Term's logic  and either understand or tackle it, and *you*  make the thread about nothing but MLP. Term clearly doesn't give a shit  about the show, he doesn't want to talk about the show, he wants to  talk about the topic at hand. And to support his argument, he uses MLP  as an example so _you_ can understand. But no, you just do nothing but bitch.
> 
> Reminds  me, I'd love to see someone go into the MLP thread to share their  negative opinion on the show. You've proved to us time and time again  that you're compeletely emotionally and mentally incapable of handling  the slightest bit of negativity towards the show, be it the subject of a  post or buried within a post, and you've done so in nearly every thread  on this website, why would doing it in the MLP megathread be any  different? "We're a chill bunch in there" you tell us every so often. Of  course everything is calm in there, none of the "haters" ever set foot  in it. Simply cos they're not interested.



I especially don't want to see anyone trying to defend MLP here, as degrading MLP was not even the intent of this post. Any complaints, defending of MLP, or any other form of butthurt only proves my point further.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> I was about to post this in another thread before it got locked, but because of CF insisting that such posts be made in the MLP thread, I'm quoting it here.
> I especially don't want to see anyone trying to defend MLP here, as degrading MLP was not even the intent of this post. Any complaints, defending of MLP, or any other form of butthurt only proves my point further.


It's not so much as that someone has a negative opinion, it's that when someone brings up their negative view in multiple threads at every opportunity and consistently try to turn a topic towards it that gets annoying.  You can have whatever opinion on the show, but when a couple weeks ago there was 4, or was it 5, maybe it was 6 threads complaining about how widespread it is/how popular it is/how their favorite artist has decided to draw fanart/a million different things, that is annoying regardless of the topic at hand.  It'd be the equivalent of if someone made 5 threads all complaining about idunno let's say how half life 3 hasn't come out yet all in the same week.  Regardless of whether or not you like half life or hate it that is annoying.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's not so much as that someone has a negative opinion, it's that when someone brings up their negative view in multiple threads at every opportunity and consistently try to turn a topic towards it that gets annoying.  You can have whatever opinion on the show, but when a couple weeks ago there was 4, or was it 5, maybe it was 6 threads complaining about how widespread it is/how popular it is/how their favorite artist has decided to draw fanart/a million different things, that is annoying regardless of the topic at hand.  It'd be the equivalent of if someone made 5 threads all complaining about idunno let's say how half life 3 hasn't come out yet all in the same week.  Regardless of whether or not you like half life or hate it that is annoying.



So in other words, you're telling us, _yet again_ that you're sick of hearing _lots_ of people dislike your show.

Frankly, nobody really cares that you like the show. Why do you need to come into those threads and express it?


----------



## Cain (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> I was about to post this in another thread before it got locked, but because of CF insisting that such posts be made in the MLP thread, I'm quoting it here.
> 
> 
> 
> I especially don't want to see anyone trying to defend MLP here, as degrading MLP was not even the intent of this post. Any complaints, defending of MLP, or any other form of butthurt only proves my point further.


WHY U DO DIS ;v



Gibby said:


> So in other words, you're telling us, _yet again_ that you're sick of hearing _lots_ of people dislike your show.
> 
> Frankly, nobody really cares that you like the show. Why do you need to come into those threads and express it?


Because ponies.

Everyone chill the buck out and have some filles: 
http://www.derpibooru.org/87482?scope=scpe7440b5b2c882ccacecffef616ab21f9d003666d3
http://www.derpibooru.org/82419?scope=scpe7440b5b2c882ccacecffef616ab21f9d003666d3
http://www.derpibooru.org/67566?scope=scpe7440b5b2c882ccacecffef616ab21f9d003666d3
http://www.derpibooru.org/56414?scope=scpe7440b5b2c882ccacecffef616ab21f9d003666d3
http://www.derpibooru.org/56410?scope=scpe7440b5b2c882ccacecffef616ab21f9d003666d3
http://www.derpibooru.org/51105?scope=scpe7440b5b2c882ccacecffef616ab21f9d003666d3

If you start fighting again: http://www.derpibooru.org/59055?scope=scpe7440b5b2c882ccacecffef616ab21f9d003666d3

:v


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> So in other words, you're telling us, _yet again_ that you're sick of hearing _lots_ of people dislike your show.
> 
> Frankly, nobody really cares that you like the show. Why do you need to come into those threads and express it?


To use an example remember the old religion megathread I knew I was responsible  for all the slap fights that went on, what I did not do however was make  the thread and then claim the people who argued against me had brought  up religion initially.  To bring it back round full circle the reason why it's so annoying for people to bring up mlp in random threads is the majority of the times people give extremely charged comments meant to excite a response and then when someone replies they play the victim going "oh woe is me for I am being persecuted. what a world in which I can hold no negative opinions of a show without being persecuted" and then give comments acting like they're the patron saints of FaF.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's not so much as that someone has a negative opinion, it's that when someone brings up their negative view in multiple threads at every opportunity and consistently try to turn a topic towards it that gets annoying.  You can have whatever opinion on the show, but when a couple weeks ago there was 4, or was it 5, maybe it was 6 threads complaining about how widespread it is/how popular it is/how their favorite artist has decided to draw fanart/a million different things, that is annoying regardless of the topic at hand.  It'd be the equivalent of if someone made 5 threads all complaining about idunno let's say how half life 3 hasn't come out yet all in the same week.  Regardless of whether or not you like half life or hate it that is annoying.



To be fair, the mods did tell that one guy who made the "enough of this pony shit" to take it to the MLP thread and locked the thread down. 

But here's an intriguing question, why do people hate MLP:FIM so much? And for that matter, why do bronies and pegasisters love it so esp. the teens and early adult ones? Is the former a fear of society's new masculinity? And what about all the love of ponies from older audiences. In my day, the idea of straight men loving a girly show was terms for hazing. This fandom fascinates me for that reason...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Is the former a fear of society's new masculinity? And what about all the love of ponies from older audiences. In my day, the idea of straight men loving a girly show was terms for hazing.


Oh please, back in my day a guy in school would get the living shit beaten out of him just for not signing up for football.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh please, back in my day a guy in school would get the living shit beaten out of him just for not signing up for football.



We have come along way, huh? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0AufELUoZM


----------



## Cain (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> To be fair, the mods did tell that one guy who made the "enough of this pony shit" to take it to the MLP thread and locked the thread down.
> 
> But here's an intriguing question, why do people hate MLP:FIM so much? And for that matter, why do bronies and pegasisters love it so esp. the teens and early adult ones? Is the former a fear of society's new masculinity? And what about all the love of ponies from older audiences. In my day, the idea of straight men loving a girly show was terms for hazing. This fandom fascinates me for that reason...





CannonFodder said:


> Oh please, back in my day a guy in school would get the living shit beaten out of him just for not signing up for football.


There's always been this seemingly fear of men breaking gender stereotypes. It seems we've managed, as a modern society, to get over the fact women have broken a lot of their gender stereotypes by doing 'manly' things like smoking, wearing pants, not being housewives, etc, but it seems the wider society has yet to accept and not ostracize men who challenge gender stereotypes. It seems it's started, but nowhere near the level women have broken free of most/some of their gender stereotypes.
:I
It's sad, really.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> There's always been this seemingly fear of men breaking gender stereotypes. It seems we've managed, as a modern society, to get over the fact women have broken a lot of their gender stereotypes by doing 'manly' things like smoking, wearing pants, not being housewives, etc, but it seems the wider society has yet to accept and not ostracize men who challenge gender stereotypes. It seems it's started, but nowhere near the level women have broken free of most/some of their gender stereotypes.
> :I
> It's sad, really.


One of these days someone needs to scream to society "Wake the fuck up, the 1950's were sixty years ago".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> There's always been this seemingly fear of men breaking gender stereotypes. It seems we've managed, as a modern society, to get over the fact women have broken a lot of their gender stereotypes by doing 'manly' things like smoking, wearing pants, not being housewives, etc, but it seems the wider society has yet to accept and not ostracize men who challenge gender stereotypes. It seems it's started, but nowhere near the level women have broken free of most/some of their gender stereotypes.
> :I
> It's sad, really.



It all goes back to fear of feminity imo. A woman can graduate to a man, but a man degrading himself like a _woman._..well, gather yo trucks and bats, Earl...it's time to re-edjucate them boys...:evil:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You're basically saying that me not liking MLP is because of my personal views on masculinity. You don't even _know_ my views on masculinity. To assume that this is the reason I hate MLP is childish, foolish, ignorant, and pretentious. It is the swift resorting to this logic that stops people taking MLP fans seriously. They clearly have not stopped to think about a single part of this.

MLP seeps into every little thing, and it is present on every single website where it was never present before, and a number of its fans have a reputation of being completely unbearable, due to their massive love for their favourite thing, alike to the Twilight and Bieber fans of old, yet it is still somehow different. MLP is hated by most because it is viewed as an infection spreading across the world wide web. It grows, it spreads, and then it engulfs, whether it's wanted or not. MLP is a disease, and it is everywhere. It is known as equine cancer.

Many websites and forums have been engulfed by equine cancer. Fansites for other subjects are usually safe, but general discussion/video/image sharing websites are not, and these are typically inhabited by "haters". Each of these websites has a certain demographic, the community within it has a certain core personality to it. MLP inevitably seeps into the community, and a number of its members are turned. They may also infect others within the community. 

The infection involves the changing of part of the community (usually changing them into fucking annoying fantards who don't know how to keep something to themselves, but exceptions exist). Frequently, the community experiences a divide. The divisions of the community feel a lot of tension between each other, and this results in a multitude of clashes, which often ends with reducing the community's size and activity, on both sides. Members get banned due to things said and done admist this tension, and members choose to leave due to the tension, or the abscence of other members, or their sheer exhaustion with the other side's actions and existence.

Simply put, equine cancer destroys.

Yet there is no curing equine cancer, and it can only ever be slowed or contained. The only way to "kill" equine cancer is to remove the infected. This is why mods encourage pro-MLP chatter to be confined to this thread under the threat of mod action, as a preventative measure. Even the notorious 4chan took the same thing to combat the disease.

People who you view as haters of MLP, in truth, really do not care about the show. They don't care that you like the show. Many of them believe in "to each their own" but the problem is that the majority of those infected with equine cancer go against the concept of "to each their own" both directly and indirectly. They persuade people to watch the show either directly or indirectly, and they frequently make their show have a very strong precense in the community, intentionally or not. This is done by the extremely frequent and consistent uploading of MLP fanmade content, crossovers, (unfunny) memes, avatars, signatures, sharing, discussing, quoting, and references of all kinds.

People hate MLP because no matter the circumstance, those uninterested are in one way or another forced to put up with its existence. Bieber, Twilight, and Star Trek are easy to deal with, because unlike MLP, they are not present in every site, media, place, or thread. It follows them wherever they go, and they are pratically forced into a corner where the most they can do is lash out at the fans to "shut the fuck up already". They are then paraded around and laughed at by the MLP fans as "meen haturz who must learn to luv and tolerate, luks like somebody needz to rite a letter to princess celestia".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

@Gibby, Oh.My.God. A fad infesting the internets, whut sorcerory is this?! Love the humor in posts as always Gibbster, but MLP:FIM ain't here to stay...unless its pokemon or power rangers which never die T^T. Personally, I'm a light weight fan...and I don't mind a funny meme or two. 

I guess I'm just too old to give a fuck...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Gibby the reason why this is a megathread isn't because of anything the mods did, but rather there's so many bronies on faf that we keep the thread active enough to the point that it unofficially became a megathread.  The reason why members like to keep mlp stuff in the megathread isn't to "remove" the members, but rather a single place for bronies to chat and such.  Otherwise there'd be like twenty threads going on at the moment about it and a thread for each episode cause the alternative would be a entire subforum.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> What Gibby said.



So what you're saying is that it's popular on the Internet. That's all it is. It's very popular, and people either embrace it or bawl their eyes out because they can't deal with it and forgot their computer has an off switch. It's sad as fuck. They don't have to like it, but it's not their Internet, so their control amounts to: quit bitching or leave. Instead they keep bitching, because that's what retarded people do on the Internet, and it just perpetuates it's popularity more. Good job!

MLPs entire Internet popularity literally began from people bitching about it. That's probably important to note.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

FAF was a cool place before MLP came along...

lol


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The reason why this is a megathread isn't because of anything the mods did, but rather there's so many bronies on faf that we keep the thread active enough to the point that it unofficially became a megathread.



I can tell that now you're starting to see my point.



> The reason why members like to keep mlp stuff in the megathread isn't to "remove" the members, but rather a single place for bronies to chat and such.  Otherwise there'd be like twenty threads going on at the moment about it and a thread for each episode cause the alternative would be a entire subforum.



Hence why mods tend to shoot down MLP discussion outside of said megathread. Hence why other forums do the same, and hence why /mlp/ exists.

So you're repeating what I've told you already, but in the perspective of strongly pro-MLP, where you are incapable of seeing anything being wrong.



Heimdal said:


> So what you're saying is that it's popular on the  Internet. That's all it is. It's very popular, and people either  embrace it or bawl their eyes out because they can't deal with it and  forgot their computer has an off switch. It's sad as fuck. They don't  have to like it, but it's not their Internet, so their control amounts  to: quit bitching or leave. Instead they keep bitching, because that's  what retarded people do on the Internet, and it just perpetuates it's  popularity more. Good job!
> 
> MLPs entire Internet popularity literally began from people bitching about it. That's probably important to note.



The worst part is that MLP manages to exist IRL, too. And you (as can be expected from many others) carry on showing aggressiveness and frustration after another person has cast the damn show in a negative light.
_
You tell "haters" to quit bitching and leave, as its not their internet.

No, you quit bitching and leave, this is not your internet.
_
Can you see how my point is proving itself, simply because I posted?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> I can tell that now you're starting to see my point.
> Hence why mods tend to shoot down MLP discussion outside of said megathread. Hence why other forums do the same, and hence why /mlp/ exists.
> So you're repeating what I've told you already, but in the perspective of strongly pro-MLP, where you are incapable of seeing anything being wrong.


Except that ArielMT, Dragoneer and several other staff members watch the show.  Claiming that the staff wants to "quarantine the cancer" is a bit ridiculous when at least half of the site's userbase and several of it's staff members watch it.
I'll give you a analogy, it's the alamo and bronies are the spanish army.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Except that ArielMT, Dragoneer and several other staff members watch the show.  Claiming that the staff wants to "quarantine the cancer" is a bit ridiculous when at least half of the site's userbase and several of it's staff members watch it.
> I'll give you a analogy, it's the alamo and bronies are the spanish army.



And now you're missing it as usual.

The staff members are very well aware that a lot of their users detest the show, and they remember that this IS a _furry_ forum and NOT a _My Little Pony_ forum.

I hope you can figure out why the staff members work to keep the alternative fandom to a small part of the forum, rather than cover the entire thing with it for yourself without me having to repeat myself.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Prehaps the nostaglia factor influenced its popularity as well. For me, it was the creative world, fanastic art, and voice acting that captured me. I mean Gen.1-3 is pretty babyish. Atleast FIM has characters you recognize and get a laugh out of. 

Good lord, MLP talk is more taboo than religion round these parts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> And now you're missing it as usual.
> The staff members are very well aware that a lot of their users detest the show, and they remember that this IS a _furry_ forum and NOT a _My Little Pony_ forum.
> I hope you can figure out why the staff members work to keep the alternative fandom to a small part of the forum, rather than cover the entire thing with it for yourself without me having to repeat myself.


Oh great, it's the "It's FURaffinity not bronyaffinity" argument.
Furries said the same thing about digimon initially, they said the same thing about pokemon, they said the same thing about starfox, they said the same thing about so many other groups.  Trying to keep the fandom pure is ridiculous when your own fandom centres around cartoon animals as well.
Furry fandom, "revolves around cartoon animals"
brony fandom, "revolves around cartoon animals"
You're just going to have to grow accustomed to the fact mlp fans are a major source of membership within the furry fandom.  Sure bronies have their own fandom, but so do pokemon fans, so do starfox fans, so do digimon fans.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh great, it's the "It's FURaffinity not bronyaffinity" argument.
> Furries said the same thing about digimon initially, they said the same thing about pokemon, they said the same thing about starfox, they said the same thing about so many other groups.  Trying to keep the fandom pure is ridiculous when your own fandom centres around cartoon animals as well.
> Furry fandom, "revolves around cartoon animals"
> brony fandom, "revolves around cartoon animals"
> You're just going to have to grow accustomed to the fact mlp fans are a major source of membership within the furry fandom.  Sure bronies have their own fandom, but so do pokemon fans, so do starfox fans, so do digimon fans.



It's not about the mainsite here necessarily, it's about the forum. 

Would you like me to make an endless supply of threads about things I like? I can see it now - threads about beer, Killing Floor, trains, history, Rammstein, and potatoes. _Thousands of them_. No, that's certainly not agreeable. But the fans of My Little Pony have a reputation for going "yes, MLP threads, this is extremely agreeable, lets do it", and this forum is more geared towards a variety of topics, not just one.

That's why the mods need to contain that shit.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Poniez

srs bsns


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> It's not about the mainsite here necessarily, it's about the forum.


Well you're acting like a burned fur except towards mlp, how else are people suppose to take it?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> The worst part is that MLP manages to exist IRL, too. And you (as can be expected from many others) carry on showing aggressiveness and frustration after another person has cast the damn show in a negative light.
> _
> You tell "haters" to quit bitching and leave, as its not their internet.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen it in real life. Not to any degree more notable than anything else. But I think I see your point... Something about December 21 being the end of the world?

Can you see how my point is proving itself? You don't like MLP, yet are in an MLP thread talking about MLP. Your point is just making excuses for the same thing, lead to believe that isn't what's happening. You're assuming, or guessing on a hypothesis, I am being entirely literal. I'm not even defending MLP, I'm just informing you that you're talking about it.

And no, this isnt anyone's Internet. I never said it was. I merely stated that we aren't going to shut up because any haters want us to. It doesn't work like that. They don't have to shut up either, in fact MLPs Internet popularity benefits from the constant bitching about it. I only mention that because it's literally more effective for their own goals if the haters stopped whining.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Although I must say this: This is the thread to talk about MLP stuff, right? Then Gibby and all those who have a bone to pick with the show are free to use this as well due to it...being MLP related. Why throw away a perfectly great debate. (I for one think this is the most serious I've seen Gibby on the forums in like my whole time here...this is golden)

If I may Gibby and fairest Hinalle, could I ask your opinion on the sudden outbreak in MLP's popularity? Any reason you think it struck such a chord with an unlikely audience? I've always wanted to see an "outsiders" point of veiw on this one. ^^


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And for those who don't want to join in on the argument.... Anybody been listening to the songs from Remix War 5 or joining the sync listens?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> And for those who don't want to join in on the argument.... Anybody been listening to the songs from Remix War 5 or joining the sync listens?


Do you have any links to what you're talking about?


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find _this_ relevant to the "MLP Cancer" argument. I'm sure you can fill in who's who pretty quickly.


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I come here expecting ponies.

I got "debating" from old users.

Good ol' FAF.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> I haven't seen it in real life. Not to any degree more notable than anything else. But I think I see your point... Something about December 21 being the end of the world?
> 
> Can you see how my point is proving itself? You don't like MLP, yet are in an MLP thread talking about MLP. Your point is just making excuses for the same thing, lead to believe that isn't what's happening. You're assuming, or guessing on a hypothesis, I am being entirely literal. I'm not even defending MLP, I'm just informing you that you're talking about it.
> 
> And no, this isnt anyone's Internet. I never said it was. I merely stated that we aren't going to shut up because any haters want us to. It doesn't work like that. They don't have to shut up either, in fact MLPs Internet popularity benefits from the constant bitching about it. I only mention that because it's literally more effective for their own goals if the haters stopped whining.



Well I'm glad to hear your perspective in that light. I don't think you're _wrong_, but I don't think I am here, either. 

I think that when it really comes down to it, this whole thing is analagous to putting oil and water in the same glass.



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Although I must say this: This is the thread to talk about MLP stuff, right? Then Gibby and all those who have a bone to pick with the show are free to use this as well due to it...being MLP related. Why throw away a perfectly great debate. (I for one think this is the most serious I've seen Gibby on the forums in like my whole time here...this is golden)
> 
> If I may Gibby and fairest Hinalle, could I ask your opinion on the sudden outbreak in MLP's popularity? Any reason you think it struck such a chord with an unlikely audience? I've always wanted to see an "outsiders" point of veiw on this one. ^^



I'll give you my perspective and thoughts, but note that it's limited to my own experience and observations.

I believe that the popularity of the show is similar to what was also common in young kids in the 90s. There were many young boys who managed to enjoy cartoons such as _The Powerpuff Girls_. Even I managed to enjoy it when "boy's cartoons" such as _Dexters Laboratory_ and _Ed, Edd, 'n' Eddy_ weren't currently on and there was nothing else to do. It was simply a good cartoon and it was damned enjoyable, I didn't care that it was initially intended for girls. At the typical age where one would be introduced to that show, the internet was also not a very accessible or mainstream thing for our age group (well under 10). This is not a significant outstanding example, though. You even had boys exploring girls' fiction in books. 

Parents of that generation stereotypically had a very black-and-white view of masculinity and feminine and projected an idea of what you "should" be like as you grow, and over many generations, this has gotten more and more lenient. In our generation, the old black-and-white picture has become exceptionally grey due to the way the media has influenced us when we were young. 

Now think again about what I said about the common lack of internet access in the mainstream audience back then.

If we were all networking before the age of 10, there's a very high chance that _The Powerpuff Girls_ (or similar) would have been the 90s equivalent of _My Little Pony._ TTP and MLP have affected us twice in our generation in more or less the exact same way. The key difference here is that with the power of the internet we can spread the word of our favourite shows with ease, and we can express our stance online with no regrets and no fear of consequence. Not to mention, the level of acceptance for MLP in the beginning is likely a result of our generation's heavily greyed and distorted view of masculinity and femininiminity. It was also easily and quickly embraced due to the nostalgia provided by a 90s-quality cartoon, and of course, the ability to enjoy cartoons intended for the "other" gender that we grew up with in those days.

It's not a coincidence that the majority of MLP fans (barring the little kids) were 90s kids.

That said, I'm off for a kip.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

@Gibby: I must say you've pretty much nailed it. (Well, in my humble opinion) MLP:FIM would have hardly any adult fanbase if not for the internet, and its quite interesting to see kids nowadays using the internet in such an obsessive fashion. Facebook come out a few years after I graduated, twitter, etc. Hell, I didn't get a pc until I was 18. 

I must esp. agree with your reference to The Powerpuff Girls as Lauren Faust (the creator of this newer generation and wife of powerpuff co-creator) probably used much of the winning formulas in that show to bolster MLP into a more bareable existence. And of course, PPG was Cartoon Network's claim to fame back in our day. (Remember when they had their own song commercials that was some big shit for just one show)

I think the show owes much to its writing and Faust's inital drive to keep it a show for girls that didn't involve them becoming brides, cooks, or caretakers like 1950's PSA moms and instead provide a fantasy world where they can kick an ass if need be, use a lil' slapstick yet keep it safe enough for the adults to not change the channel. 

Although prehaps you do make a good point about moderation, it's fine to love a show and one should never be afraid to hide their interests...but then again who wants to be around the person who talks Pokemon 24/7 or Skyrim at every meal. It shouldn't hurt one's social skills is what I'm getting at. I wonder still what bronies/pegasisters will think in the future (like oh 10 years) will it be a pleasent memory or one they'd rather forget? Either way, I think its great young males are finally comfortable to break the "gruff tough cowboy" act society loves to put us under and just enjoy a purple pony fantasy for once. (Of course, I watched Toonami for Sailor Moon...I'm the original brony XD)


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You're all making such a big deal out of this


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> You're all making such a big deal out of this


There's not really anything new going on in the mlp fandom right now and it's somewhere a month until the next season starts so there's not really anything else to talk about right now.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Do you have any links to what you're talking about?


http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/09/remix-war-5-synchtube-party-day-1.html


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> You're all making such a big deal out of this



Just for that...IT'S SHIPPING TIME  !!!!!! Is that what you want, Hinalle? Is it! >:V


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Just for that...IT'S SHIPPING TIME  !!!!!! Is that what you want, Hinalle? Is it! >:V


Yay!

Me first!
ummm.... 
um...

Rainbow Dash x Ellen DeGeneres!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> Yay!
> 
> Me first!
> ummm....
> ...


Madame Le Flour x Sir Lintsolot


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm kinda for Spike getting a dragon female love interest...if only for a little while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I'm kinda for Spike getting a dragon female love interest...if only for a little while.


I doubt there will ever be a episode about dating.  Sure maybe they may do like what they do with the cakes and pull it out of the blue and don't centre any episodes' plot about it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I doubt there will ever be a episode about dating.  Sure maybe they may do like what they do with the cakes and pull it out of the blue and don't centre any episodes' plot about it.



True...plus they have enough "envy" based episodes anyway. Wouldn't want to be redundant...But I guess I'm always looking for a portal into a deeper storyline. Applesauce in a world of Oranges I suppose.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> True...plus they have enough "envy" based episodes anyway. Wouldn't want to be redundant...But I guess I'm always looking for a portal into a deeper storyline. Applesauce in a world of Oranges I suppose.


I doubt they'll do that.  They may brush up on something, but chances are it won't go for full immersion into a deep storyline or such.


----------



## Cain (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I want to see one of those 'sports team' episodes where they all join a sports team or play against eachother. We know there's american football from Fluttershy's get-up in Dragonshy, and I believe I've seen a bunch of other sporting equipment too. 
How they'd throw a ball though, defeats me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I want to see one of those 'sports team' episodes where they all join a sports team or play against eachother. We know there's american football from Fluttershy's get-up in Dragonshy, and I believe I've seen a bunch of other sporting equipment too.
> How they'd throw a ball though, defeats me.


If they do I wonder what sport it'll be.


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jesus I'm gone for a day and this thread turns into a wanking contest?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Jesus I'm gone for a day and this thread turns into a wanking contest?


Your post is hilarious given your avatar.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's a double post, but EQD is now doing charitable mega posts and the such apparently.  If you've helped donate money to "bronies for good" or the humble indie bundle before you should probably check it out.  It's a good thing I'm getting money friday too, perfect timing actually.
www.equestriadaily.com/2012/09/charitable-action-mega-post.html

Also I know the strange adventures of crackpot doesn't have as many posts as other ask blogs, but I love it-
http://ask-crackpot.tumblr.com/
[YT]3iulL_OIFDA[/YT]


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



> MLP seeps into every little thing, and it is present on every single  website where it was never present before, and a number of its fans have  a reputation of being completely unbearable, due to their massive love  for their favourite thing, alike to the Twilight and Bieber fans of old,  yet it is still somehow different. MLP is hated by most because it is  viewed as an infection spreading across the world wide web.



So, in other words, MLP is the new furry, and haters gonna hate. Nice.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> So, in other words, MLP is the new furry, and haters gonna hate. Nice.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8346153/ <-- The ever truest relatioship b/w furries and bronies


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know why, but the whole furry v/s brony thing made me think of this.

Go lemonade.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> I don't know why, but the whole furry v/s brony thing made me think of this.
> 
> Go lemonade.



O_O OMG, I'm tea...


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> O_O OMG, I'm tea...



TEA IS THE CANCER THAT'S KILLING THE INTERNET!


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If they do I wonder what sport it'll be.


I'll cross my fingers for hockey. They can hold the sticks in their mouths or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'll cross my fingers for hockey. They can hold the sticks in their mouths or something.


I thought I was the only one thinking that.


Also now that I've finished fallout equestria, fallout equestria pink eyes and I've gotten up to the latest chapter of fallout equestria project horizons I've started reading fallout equestria heroes.  The end to pink eyes was sad, but bitter sweet.  Also I'm only chapter fifteen of heroes and I gotta say dayyumm Hired Gun come out of the closet already.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I thought I was the only one thinking that.Also now that I've finished fallout equestria, fallout equestria pink eyes and I've gotten up to the latest chapter of fallout equestria project horizons I've started reading fallout equestria heroes.  The end to pink eyes was sad, but bitter sweet.  Also I'm only chapter fifteen of heroes and I gotta say dayyumm Hired Gun come out of the closet already.


On the topic of both, POLO SNAKES RULE!


----------



## badlands (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

your missing the ':' out of the link


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> On the topic of both, POLO SNAKES RULE!


Sweet gibbly gibblests, if people keep giving me stories to follow it's going to take forever to finish them all!


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm sorry, but
*
WHAT THE FUCKING SHIT IS THIS*


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I'm sorry, but
> *
> WHAT THE FUCKING SHIT IS THIS*



Years and years of future therapy? :V


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I'm sorry, but
> *
> WHAT THE FUCKING SHIT IS THIS*



Eh. No different than when a parent says their newborn is going to be a big-time football receiver, just because it's reaching upwards randomly.

Well, except that they gave it a really terrible name.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Heimdal said:


> Well, except that they gave it a really terrible name.


Valentine actually was the name of a person, but if their family's last name is actually dragon I want to find out whoever thought naming their family dragon would never sound stupid and slap them.


Also I don't really understand why he is assuming the kid likes the show.  Maybe if the baby was older and actually got excited and sat down when they put it on, but that's sillier than camelot from monty python.


----------



## Cain (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Valentine actually was the name of a person, but if their family's last name is actually dragon I want to find out whoever thought naming their family dragon would never sound stupid and slap them.
> 
> 
> Also I don't really understand why he is assuming the kid likes the show.  Maybe if the baby was older and actually got excited and sat down when they put it on, but that's sillier than *camelot from monty python.*


But I liked Camelot ;-;


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Watching TV that early will probably harm the development of her eyes. This man is abusive for a brony.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

lol what the fuck am I reading


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> lol what the fuck am I reading



People like that are the reason someone like me invented the flamethrower.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> lol what the fuck am I reading


...Wut?  Either they're trolling or they're soccer moms going "think of the children".


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, I'm thinking of becoming a brony.

What do I have to do?  Is there like a mailing list, or an address to pay dues?

Do I need to chop my testicles off?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...Wut?  Either they're trolling or they're soccer moms going "think of the children".



Or it's a joke.



Ricky said:


> Hey, I'm thinking of becoming a brony.
> 
> What do I have to do?  Is there like a mailing list, or an address to pay dues?
> 
> Do I need to chop my testicles off?



The traditional thing to do is to send princess Celestia a bunch of bananas.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> The traditional thing to do is to send princess Celestia a bunch of bananas.


I hope Ricky likes bananas.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I hope Ricky likes bananas.



Oh, I like bananas 

I can do some amazing things with them, too...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Oh, I like bananas
> 
> I can do some amazing things with them, too...


That's great, cause you about to go bananas ON THE MOOOOON!
(since you don't what we're talking about)
[YT]k4f9m4OYkCY[/YT]
[YT]N1AVVKUuj3k[/YT]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is that another moon in the background of... the... moon?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ooookay...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Incoming sad art.
It's gotta suck for Luna to live that long.

Also people need to watch this person,
http://lachasseauxhiboux.deviantart.com/
They don't have nearly as many watchers as they deserve and their sketch work is awesome.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

why does this make me so happy

[yt]F6SLfXOIzNo[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's great, cause you about to go bananas ON THE MOOOOON!
> (since you don't what we're talking about)
> [YT]k4f9m4OYkCY[/YT]
> [YT]N1AVVKUuj3k[/YT]


NO, WHY DID YOU DO IT SKIPPY!?!



CannonFodder said:


> Incoming sad art.
> It's gotta suck for Luna to live that long.
> 
> Also people need to watch this person,
> ...


D'aww. I've seen a handful of fics about Celestia and Luna outliving the mane 6 and such. So many feels.


JamesB said:


> why does this make me so happy
> 
> [yt]F6SLfXOIzNo[/yt]


Because:
1) Moonstuck.
2) Bat ponies.
3) Awesome music.
4) Epic dance moves.
5) Headbanging.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> 2) Bat ponies.


The bat ponies are my favourite type of ponies.  Why isn't there more fan art of them?


----------



## Ames (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> 2) Bat ponies.



Bat ponies are pretty awesome.


----------



## Inu1990x (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

AS we know allot of people want mlp bronies out or the pony porn out AS the onwer of furaffnity told us there are adults as he got emails from the creators and onwers adults.

They only work for kids as a ro model like teacher teaching in high school with kids.

So mlp is here to stay and to people who keep bronie burn it or it child porn it big lie they cant be touches there not broking any rules.

SO any way the mlp or bronie generation will end if the show get old and something new pop against on the tv


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inu1990x said:


> AS we know allot of people want mlp bronies out or the pony porn out AS the onwer of furaffnity told us there are adults as he got emails from the creators and onwers adults.
> 
> They only work for kids as a ro model like teacher teaching in high school with kids.
> 
> ...


Can someone please translate this?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inu1990x said:


> AS we know allot of people want mlp bronies out or the pony porn out AS the onwer of furaffnity told us there are adults as he got emails from the creators and onwers adults.
> 
> They only work for kids as a ro model like teacher teaching in high school with kids.
> 
> ...



And people here thought my grammar was bad? 

I even thought my grammar was bad myself. But yeeesh man.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Can someone please translate this?



He is happy that My Little Pony porn isn't getting banned.

Apparently FA got some complaints about (the sheer volume of) it. :roll:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> He is happy that My Little Pony porn isn't getting banned.
> 
> Apparently FA got some complaints about (the sheer volume of) it. :roll:



I keep seeing journals on FA from some people I watch complaining about it. Personally, It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I keep seeing journals on FA from some people I watch complaining about it. Personally, It doesn't bother me.



Liar. FA is down.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Liar. FA is down.



DDoS by the bronies, perhaps?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> DDoS by the bronies, perhaps?



Isn't that something Homestuckers would do?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Liar. FA is down.



Before FA went down.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shadow said:


> Isn't that something Homestuckers would do?



Any large group of morons with no life can figure out how to SYN flood a site.

There just needs to be enough people...


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> DDoS by the bronies, perhaps?



hello


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> hello



Don't be silly LK, it's too simple for some furries to check site status. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> hello


Jeez, people act as if they never read what the staff post in the site status and come up with conspiracy theories.


Also the latest episode of Arby 'N the Chief features mlp.  Also the ending is outright fucking hilarious.  Not to spoil anything, but Chief pulls out his "rofl" knife again.


JamesB said:


> Bat ponies are pretty awesome.


I have the ninja one as my wallpaper right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I had a gruesome thought.  Maybe their world needed discord.  He was the spirit of chaos, however he didn't just pop out of his statue and start doing what he did.  It mentioned that before nightmare moon returned that Celestia ruled for a thousand years in peace.  I highly doubt that if there was a thousand years of peace that the norm was for all the villains in the two seasons to be about.  Let's see in the two seasons, nightmare moon, ursa attack, dragon attack, parasprites, and invasion by changelings.  Call it a stretch, but personally I think Discord's return was more of a there was enough chaos in the world to revive him.  If Discord is the personification of disharmony then him being revived was a given.

Think of it as like the Windigos.  They didn't destroy the pony's original country just cause.  They froze everything cause of all the infighting between the ponies.  And if villains that destroy nations were the norm for back then it would make sense for discord to be able to rule all of equestria back then.  Back in the sesaon 2 premiere he ruled JUST ponyville in chaos.  I don't even want to know what he did back before celestia and luna.

Tl:dr; I guess what I'm getting at is maybe discord in the show is the personification of chaos and as powerful as how much chaos there is rather than the cause of chaos and if so given how equestria was almost taken over by a foreign nation I would not be surprised if he shows up again.

Tl:dr; of Tl:dr; Maybe Discord is only as powerful as how much chaos there is?


----------



## ShadowWolfJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah Became a Brony Cause my Friends got me into it and one of them was a Brony.
So it Congatious!!!!! :-D


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShadowWolfJosh said:


> Yeah Became a Brony Cause my Friends got me into it and one of them was a Brony.
> So it Congatious!!!!! :-D


Oh hey another new person to the thread.

Well let me give you the welcome to the thread speech and how about it's always good to see someone join in on the discussions as well as say that anybody is welcome here and it's good to have you aboard.


----------



## ShadowWolfJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh hey another new person to the thread.
> 
> Well let me give you the welcome to the thread speech and how about it's always good to see someone join in on the discussions as well as say that anybody is welcome here and it's good to have you aboard.



Yep im allways getting into these treads XD. Now.... -Shadow Vanish-


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know I had a gruesome thought.  Maybe their world needed discord.  He was the spirit of chaos, however he didn't just pop out of his statue and start doing what he did.  It mentioned that before nightmare moon returned that Celestia ruled for a thousand years in peace.  I highly doubt that if there was a thousand years of peace that the norm was for all the villains in the two seasons to be about.  Let's see in the two seasons, nightmare moon, ursa attack, dragon attack, parasprites, and invasion by changelings.  Call it a stretch, but personally I think Discord's return was more of a there was enough chaos in the world to revive him.  If Discord is the personification of disharmony then him being revived was a given.
> 
> Think of it as like the Windigos.  They didn't destroy the pony's original country just cause.  They froze everything cause of all the infighting between the ponies.  And if villains that destroy nations were the norm for back then it would make sense for discord to be able to rule all of equestria back then.  Back in the sesaon 2 premiere he ruled JUST ponyville in chaos.  I don't even want to know what he did back before celestia and luna.
> 
> ...



I'd agree to that though while he is awake he does cause a lot of chaos in ponyville and the surrounding area, maybe the more chaos happening, the more powerfull he becomes but with him causing more of it by the second while he's awake technically he'd just keep getting more power till all of equestria was in total disharmony. -shrugs- Just a theory. and chrysalis and the changlings were after he got medusa'd again, and the ponyville thing is a good point. He limited himself to ponyville though that might have been because of the mane 6, he was messing with them pretty much exclusively even if he could've just left them to take canterlot or cloudsdale or any other place. he easily turned them to their negatives so why keep pushing them? Why not take Celestia and Luna off the list of threats to his reign instead? I do believe though he will return, they'd have to lock his statue away were it could never be found or destroy him completely to stop it possibly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MrSynndicated said:


> I'd agree to that though while he is awake he does cause a lot of chaos in ponyville and the surrounding area, maybe the more chaos happening, the more powerfull he becomes but with him causing more of it by the second while he's awake technically he'd just keep getting more power till all of equestria was in total disharmony. -shrugs- Justa theory.


I'm personally inclined to thinking he's the cause of chaos rather than the start of it.


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know I had a gruesome thought.  Maybe their world needed discord.  He was the spirit of chaos, however he didn't just pop out of his statue and start doing what he did.  It mentioned that before nightmare moon returned that Celestia ruled for a thousand years in peace.  I highly doubt that if there was a thousand years of peace that the norm was for all the villains in the two seasons to be about.  Let's see in the two seasons, nightmare moon, ursa attack, dragon attack, parasprites, and invasion by changelings.  Call it a stretch, but personally I think Discord's return was more of a there was enough chaos in the world to revive him.  If Discord is the personification of disharmony then him being revived was a given.
> 
> Think of it as like the Windigos.  They didn't destroy the pony's original country just cause.  They froze everything cause of all the infighting between the ponies.  And if villains that destroy nations were the norm for back then it would make sense for discord to be able to rule all of equestria back then.  Back in the sesaon 2 premiere he ruled JUST ponyville in chaos.  I don't even want to know what he did back before celestia and luna.
> 
> ...



headcanon overdose


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> headcanon overdose


The irony is imagine the amount of good he would do if he was real and in our world?
So long as people would fight him he would be nom nom noming on all the chaos we create.  The only way to actually win would be to cut off his food source.


----------



## Cain (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Wylfden person who drew that stunning pony robot picture has amazed us again, with a much longer and probably even more detailed and well done picture/comic: 
http://wylfden.deviantart.com/art/ponycraft2-326374633

Seriously, this dude needs an award o_o


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, I saw that last night. It's pretty amazing


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm personally inclined to thinking he's the cause of chaos rather than the start of it.



I ment more when he was finally awakened, The chaos and disharmony before was probibly the cause of him being released but once he was free more started happening. Ponyville was floating upside down, cotton candy clouds with chocolate milk rain, and the weird tutu buffalos....... stuff like that was him just creating more chaos.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The irony is imagine the amount of good he would do if he was real and in our world?
> So long as people would fight him he would be nom nom noming on all the chaos we create.  The only way to actually win would be to cut off his food source.


I fail to see how that would be good. Between "hey, we have to stop our fights and work together!" and "It's your fault! We will punish/kill you for this!" I have my doubts that we would take the smart option.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I came here for the answer, but I've managed to find none. What is it so special about it? Sure I watched it once (if I'll tell you my reaction, it might simply _offend_ somebody)and I still found no answer.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I came here for the answer, but I've managed to find none. What is it so special about it? Sure I watched it once (if I'll tell you my reaction, it might simply _offend_ somebody)and I still found no answer.



We're a tough bunch, speak yo mind good sir! Also for the answer thing: You'll be hard pressed to find a one-size-fits-all one I'm afraid. There are as many as they're bronies...I can only give you why I like it so much. 

It's really creative for what franchise it spawned from, has some fairly nice art and the characterization is a nice throw back to cartoons of old (esp. compared to today's stuff) Oh, it's not perfect, but you can't help but like what you like, no?


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> We're a tough bunch, speak yo mind good sir!


I might accidently go against the rules if I will speak my mind. I would lie if I'd agree it has a 'nice' art and it would somehow remind me of the old cartoons. Because it simply doesn't.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit!
The preorder for the season 1 dvd package out sold the hunger games and season 2 of the walking dead on amazon!


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy shit!
> The preorder for the season 1 dvd package out sold the hunger games and season 2 of the walking dead on amazon!



Awesomeness Achieved! Current Score: MLP 2 - Hunger Games 0 - Walking Dead 1. I still like walking dead so 1 XD


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I came here for the answer, but I've managed to find none.



Yeah, the thread title is pretty outdated and misleading.  Don't expect any intelligible explanations or discussions, this thread is just filled with fanboyism.


----------



## Conker (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I might accidently go against the rules if I will speak my mind. I would lie if I'd agree it has a 'nice' art and it would somehow remind me of the old cartoons. Because it simply doesn't.


Either you're trying to be edgy and failing our you lack the vocabulary to properly state your stance. 


CannonFodder said:


> Holy shit!
> The preorder for the season 1 dvd package out sold the hunger games and season 2 of the walking dead on amazon!


OHSHI! I didn't even know that was a thing. I must go check out the specs to see if that's worth picking up. I demand commentary >:[


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I came here for the answer, but I've managed to find none. What is it so special about it? Sure I watched it once (if I'll tell you my reaction, it might simply _offend_ somebody)and I still found no answer.


Maybe try 3 episodes rather than 1? You may have seen one of the bad episodes.

Not everyone is going to like it though. If you gave it a chance and still don't like it, well, there's not a lot more you can do.


----------



## I Am That Is (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys here to derail the thread again. 

So I still have yet to move out due to some problems I won't mention here, so I still have to deal with parents and much younger siblings. Anyway, I have been wanting to get some mlp Merch but I can't find anything I could wear that isn't as blaring as a T-shirt. My parents would notice and that's a nono for me. Anyone have anything I could get that could be removed when necessary but still noticeable?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> Hey guys here to derail the thread again.
> 
> So I still have yet to move out due to some problems I won't mention here, so I still have to deal with parents and much younger siblings. Anyway, I have been wanting to get some mlp Merch but I can't find anything I could wear that isn't as blaring as a T-shirt. My parents would notice and that's a nono for me. Anyone have anything I could get that could be removed when necessary but still noticeable?


Maybe this one-
http://www.welovefine.com/744-wonderbolts-biggest-fan.html
It stands out to anyone that watches the show and anybody that doesn't won't know what the wonderbolts are.
If you are going to extremely sneaky reference then-
http://www.welovefine.com/1363-shadowbolts-fan.html
Only a brony would know what the shadowbolts are.


----------



## I Am That Is (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe this one-
> http://www.welovefine.com/744-wonderbolts-biggest-fan.html
> It stands out to anyone that watches the show and anybody that doesn't won't know what the wonderbolts are.
> If you are going to extremely sneaky reference then-
> ...




Thanks, but Im really leaning away from shirts. What kind of other "apparrel" could you get that doesn't scream "PONYFREAK" to your parents who already think your gay


----------



## Conker (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I'm a member of The Comedy Button Facebook Fanpage, which is a fanpage of a podcast. The people there are all pretty cool. So this one dude has been doing custom sketches for people, and I finally said "you should draw me doing something awesome. I'm not sure what though" and he drew this for me: 

http://s13.postimage.org/i3iy1btx3/pony.png

So I'm pretty fucking happy right now as I find that picture to be awesome. 



I Am That Is said:


> Thanks, but Im really leaning away from shirts. What kind of other "apparrel" could you get that doesn't scream "PONYFREAK" to your parents who already think your gay


A purple and white leather collar because Rarity is so darn fabulous!


----------



## Ames (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> Thanks, but Im really leaning away from shirts. What kind of other "apparrel" could you get that doesn't scream "PONYFREAK" to your parents who already think your gay



I've been contemplating buying this hoodie, and then telling my friends it's a Western Washington University hoodie. :V


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I've been contemplating buying this hoodie, and then telling my friends it's a Western Washington University hoodie. :V


No one would even question that hoodie anyway.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I've been contemplating buying this hoodie, and then telling my friends it's a Western Washington University hoodie. :V



Very subtle. I approve of this...


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

-has this one already- http://www.welovefine.com/495-brony.html Definitly get weird looks wearing it.


----------



## Cain (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Within 5 years the majority of my wardrobe will consist of pony-related clothes, starting in around two years. 
Buck yeah. :I


----------



## Conker (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MrSynndicated said:


> -has this one already- http://www.welovefine.com/495-brony.html Definitly get weird looks wearing it.


But it's so subtle!


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But it's so subtle!


For subtle, I went with this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just found out a group of bronies are planning on making fallout equestria: The Game.  The group plans on making a mod for fallout 3 so that it's more of a complete redo of the entire game than just a mod.  With the equestria wasteland, voice actors and redone storyline.

Also I accidentally ran into two bronies today. woot.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just found out a group of bronies are planning on making fallout equestria: The Game.  The group plans on making a mod for fallout 3 so that it's more of a complete redo of the entire game than just a mod.  With the equestria wasteland, voice actors and redone storyline.


I heard about that. One of my friends is voice acting for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I heard about that. One of my friends is voice acting for it.


I'm wondering if the mod will change it to 2d or keep the models 3d.  Personally if they made it flat to make it look like a cartoon it'll make aiming a bit more difficult, but if they use 3d it'll look a bit wonky.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm wondering if the mod will change it to 2d or keep the models 3d.  Personally if they made it flat to make it look like a cartoon it'll make aiming a bit more difficult, but if they use 3d it'll look a bit wonky.



Their best bet would be a method similar to what you see in Okami, where it's 3D made to look 2D. I don't know the limitations of the modding, but there is probably no reason they couldn't make this method work. It is mostly just more heavily contrasting shading, and heavy lines bordering the objects/characters.

On another FoE note... There is a pen and paper ruleset out that is excellent, and the IRC chat end has about 12 game groups going on weekly schedules. I'm in one, and it's much more awesome and effective than I imagined IRC PnP to be. Ponies, zebras, and dice, man.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you living under a rock one of the video animations projects, named children of the night, is nearing completion.
So here's a teaser trailer for what it's going to look like completed-
[YT]53QXDyZKYlc[/YT]


----------



## Cain (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For those of you living under a rock one of the video animations projects, named children of the night, is nearing completion.
> So here's a teaser trailer for what it's going to look like completed-
> [YT]53QXDyZKYlc[/YT]


Hooooooly crap.
It's like half Disney half MLP.

I SENSE LUNA SONG/S!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Hooooooly crap.
> It's like half Disney half MLP.
> 
> I SENSE LUNA SONG/S!


And you would be correct.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Either you're trying to be edgy and failing our you lack the vocabulary to properly state your stance. [


And you already became defensive for no reason. I thought it would be rather simple for somebody as _"observative"_. It's pointless to argue with bronies (or anyone who is obsessed with a show like that) about their thing. This is why I simply asked a reason for such obsession (personal curiosity), then refused to state my opinion about it. It would bring no good. Hope I managed to make it clear for you.


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> And you already became defensive for no reason. I thought it would be rather simple for somebody as _"observative"_. It's pointless to argue with bronies (or anyone who is obsessed with a show like that) about their thing. This is why I simply asked a reason for such obsession (personal curiosity), then refused to state my opinion about it. It would bring no good. Hope I managed to make it clear for you.


I'm not being defensive, I'm being offensive. The way you stated your post came off as a failed attempt at being edgy and cool because you're views are just SOOOOOOOO shocking, or you seriously lack the necessary vocabulary and conversational skills to explain your point without being offensive. 

I don't give a shit if you don't like a cartoon I like.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> And you already became defensive for no reason. I thought it would be rather simple for somebody as _"observative"_. It's pointless to argue with bronies (or anyone who is obsessed with a show like that) about their thing. This is why I simply asked a reason for such obsession (personal curiosity), then refused to state my opinion about it. It would bring no good. Hope I managed to make it clear for you.


I've been waiting for a excuse to use this image that has been sitting around in my reaction face bookmarks.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm not being defensive, I'm being offensive. The way you stated your post came off as a failed attempt at being edgy and cool because you're views are just SOOOOOOOO shocking, or you seriously lack the necessary vocabulary and conversational skills to explain your point without being offensive.
> 
> I don't give a shit if you don't like a cartoon I like.



I haven't even shared my views about it so far(Only mentioned that it doesn't resemble an old cartoon). You wouldn't respond for a second time if you didn't care. Keep trying, Conker.


And CannonFodder, I've never done anything like this and neither I said that bronies have no lives. Atleast here.
Disregard that, I've just got myself into a trap I've mentioned before.


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I haven't even shared my views about it so far(Only mentioned that it doesn't resemble an old cartoon). You wouldn't respond for a second time if you didn't care. Keep trying, Conker.
> 
> 
> And CannonFodder, I've never done anything like this and neither I said that bronies have no lives. Atleast here.
> Disregard that, I've just got myself into a trap I've mentioned before.


I'm only going off of what you said dude. Here, lemme quote you:



> I might accidently go against the rules if I will speak my mind. I would  lie if I'd agree it has a 'nice' art and it would somehow remind me of  the old cartoons. Because it simply doesn't.



I don't care if you don't like this cartoon. That's completely fine. I'm only going off of how you present yourself. The post before that you say you're too sure you'll offend someone, which you won't do if you actually post in a manor that isn't retarded. It is, afterall, a cartoon. We don't care if you don't like it.

Lemme try and rephrase the above, since I tried to post that before a game of Halo. If you can't post your opinion without offending someone, then you either A) lack conversational skills or B) are underestimating our constitutions. We honestly don't care, and this thread is for anyone with an opinion on the show. If you don't like it, don't feel afraid to post. We honestly won't bite your heads off.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I don't care if you don't like this cartoon. That's completely fine. I'm only going off of how you present yourself. The post before that you say you're too sure you'll offend someone, which you won't do if you actually post in a manor that isn't retarded. It is, afterall, a cartoon. We don't care if you don't like it.
> 
> Lemme try and rephrase the above, since I tried to post that before a game of Halo. If you can't post your opinion without offending someone, then you either A) lack conversational skills or B) are underestimating our constitutions. We honestly don't care, and this thread is for anyone with an opinion on the show. If you don't like it, don't feel afraid to post. We honestly won't bite your heads off.



I don't quite understand why you want me to voice my opinion, while you claim that no one will actually care anyways? But do understand that it might appear wrong how I would just go into a thread like this and start forcing my 'negative' opinions about the show. It's not that I lack conversational skills, it's that I don't want to appear like an asswipe for doing that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I don't quite understand why you want me to voice my opinion, while you claim that no one will actually care anyways? But do understand that it might appear wrong how I would just go into a thread like this and start forcing my 'negative' opinions about the show. It's not that I lack conversational skills, it's that I don't want to appear like an asswipe for doing that.


Short version: As long as you reasonable with your opinions and actually interested in a actual discussion rather than trying to burn down the thread then nothing is wrong with posting your opinions on the show.


----------



## Conker (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I don't quite understand why you want me to voice my opinion, while you claim that no one will actually care anyways? But do understand that it might appear wrong how I would just go into a thread like this and start forcing my 'negative' opinions about the show. It's not that I lack conversational skills, it's that I don't want to appear like an asswipe for doing that.


Okay, lemme clarify then. By we won't care I mean we won't care that you hate the show. I'm fully open to any and all opinions, and it's not like the show is picture perfect. It does have some flaws, so I can acknowledge them. 

But you already expressed a negative opinion when you entered the thread, you just passively stated it. You might as well fully post it since people are willing to listen, but if you don't want to, I won't hold you to that. Just know that what I've said to you was based off of what you said earlier and how you portrayed yourself, not on your opinion itself. Everyone can have an opinion and that opinion can differ from mine, my antagonism wasn't directed at your having a differing opinion but how you came off when you started posting. 

I hope that clears things up. I'm actually pretty drunk right now, so it might not


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you that may have missed it, but apparently there's another mlp fan game in production called, "Questria".  It looks alright, it's pre-alpha though.  So don't expect it any time soon.
2013 is going to be a good year for gaming.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> I don't quite understand why you want me to voice my opinion, while you claim that no one will actually care anyways?


You're original post was basically saying "I could voice my opinion, but I won't because someone might get offended." so Conker is just saying "Don't worry about it, go ahead."


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, so I've never considered myself a brony, but... well, I might as well accept the title and see what this thread is about.

So I just started a programming class at an internship, and I found out that I was being taught by a German brony. And then I noticed there was a second. And then there was a class debate about whether Spongebob or MLP was better. I'm surprised at how popular and known MLP is in Germany. I cannot lie, it actually got me excited about this new class, haha.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It does seem that bronies have appeared out of thin air. I must admit, in my time it would have been absurd to think young/young adult males of all people would openly be prideful of watching a show intended for little girls. Or anything intended for the female demagraphic. Prehaps gender roles have lost their power or geekdom is seen as "cool" nowadays. In any case, its great people don't much hide what they find an interest in.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, I thought it was pretty cool that it was a topic of discussion without being weird or anything. I think part of the reason I got excited is that, I've worked some pretty terrible jobs with a bad mix of people over the years, trying to get back into school. Now I finally feel like, "ah yeah, this is where I belong." Nerdy culture.

So hello, MLP thread. :3


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sup pony thread. I don't consider myself a brony, but then again I don't consider myself a furry really, either. But I am definitely part of the community, and have met some great people through it. And a few jerks, a couple of which were also a part of this site as well, the Jerk Crossover! That's a different story and this isn't a callout thread, obviously, just a quick reminder both communities have their jerks. Questria looks really, really good, also, for being a pre-alpha.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man I feel all left out. I don't play these games, don't read much in the way of fanfics and don't collect the toys. 

So between seasons I have fuck all to talk about here.  


Maybe I should start drawing ponies again. With swords and guns and shit... 

Sorry, I'm doing a Conker and drinking right now.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Man I feel all left out. I don't play these games, don't read much in the way of fanfics and don't collect the toys.
> 
> So between seasons I have fuck all to talk about here.



Neither do I, so I go outside or play video games instead.



> Maybe I should start drawing ponies again. With swords and guns and shit...
> 
> Sorry, I'm doing a Conker and drinking right now.



Regardless...DO IT.


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> So I just started a programming class at an internship, and I found out that I was being taught by a German brony. And then I noticed there was a second. And then there was a class debate about whether Spongebob or MLP was better. I'm surprised at how popular and known MLP is in Germany. I cannot lie, it actually got me excited about this new class, haha.


My vote is Spongebob, even though the newer episodes aren't that great. Man, I love Spongebob as a character. He's just the right amount of optimism, naivety, and stupidity.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> My vote is Spongebob, even though the newer episodes aren't that great. Man, I love Spongebob as a character. He's just the right amount of optimism, naivety, and stupidity.



Spongebob is pretty great, although I feel like I completely missed that boat. I only saw a little of it here and there, so I can only vouch for ponies. Also, great sig you have there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> Man I feel all left out. I don't play these games, don't read much in the way of fanfics and don't collect the toys.
> 
> So between seasons I have fuck all to talk about here.
> 
> ...


I've been reading fanfics constantly and well  I'm running out of epic level fanfics.  I could just finish them up today, but then I would have nothing to do for until season 3.

Speaking of drawing, I'm getting back into drawing and I'm willing to do a couple of charcoal drawings to get back into the swing.
Anybody want me to draw their pony OC?  I can take two or three.


Grimfang said:


> Yeah, I thought it was pretty cool that it was a topic of discussion without being weird or anything. I think part of the reason I got excited is that, I've worked some pretty terrible jobs with a bad mix of people over the years, trying to get back into school. Now I finally feel like, "ah yeah, this is where I belong." Nerdy culture.
> 
> So hello, MLP thread. :3


Nerd culture is best culture.


Butterflygoddess16 said:


> It does seem that bronies have appeared out of thin air. I must admit, in my time it would have been absurd to think young/young adult males of all people would openly be prideful of watching a show intended for little girls. Or anything intended for the female demagraphic. Prehaps gender roles have lost their power or geekdom is seen as "cool" nowadays. In any case, its great people don't much hide what they find an interest in.


I ran into two bronies two days ago by complete random.  I know there's at least a couple more at my college, but yeah the fandom does seem to be growing alot.  Which is awesome.

Personally I think gender roles are becoming weaker in society as a whole, maybe people are beginning to realize it's 2012 and not 1950?


BrodyCoyote said:


> Sup pony thread.





Grimfang said:


> Okay, so I've never considered myself a brony,  but... well, I might as well accept the title and see what this thread  is about.


Yay! Welcome to the thread.
Also if you are wondering what this thread is about, it's more of a actual discussion thread with actual chatting and is one of the nicest threads on FaF with next to no history of drama or slap fights between the fans.  So welcome to the thread and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally I think gender roles are becoming weaker in society as a whole, maybe people are beginning to realize it's 2012 and not 1950?


Hopefully! I'm not sure that it is, but one can hope. Also I'm going to be the weirdo and say I don't like Spongebob. I don't know, it feels like Rocko's Modern Life only significantly _less_ weird.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Hopefully! I'm not sure that it is, but one can hope. Also I'm going to be the weirdo and say I don't like Spongebob. I don't know, it feels like Rocko's Modern Life only significantly _less_ weird.


I don't remember much about Rocko's Modern Life, but what I do remember is yeah that show was really really weird.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't remember much about Rocko's Modern Life, but what I do remember is yeah that show was really really weird.


Rocko's Modern Life and Ren & Stimpy are what I grew up with. Ah, the era of WTF.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally I think gender roles are becoming weaker in society as a whole, maybe people are beginning to realize it's 2012 and not 1950?



It is? I knew there was something off about my calendar.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Welcome to the thread.



Thank you for that. I enjoyed this.

So.. this has probably been asked many times: When does season 3 appear?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> Thank you for that. I enjoyed this.
> 
> So.. this has probably been asked many times: When does season 3 appear?


You're welcome.

We're not sure.  Apparently some time in october.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> So.. this has probably been asked many times: When does season 3 appear?



We don't know. QQ

We have been teased by the Hub about season 3 though.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aren't y'all forgeting that when adult men go crazy for little girl shows like MLP: FiM, wouldn't that make them PEDOPHILES? 

HMMMMMMM?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlphaRad35 said:


> Aren't y'all forgeting that when adult men go crazy for little girl shows like MLP: FiM, wouldn't that make them PEDOPHILES?
> 
> HMMMMMMM?


1/10 You should go and consult Brazen for more troll training, you need it


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> 1/10 You should go and consult Brazen for more troll training, you need it



who's Brazen and what does 1/10 mean?


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlphaRad35 said:


> Aren't y'all forgeting that when adult men go crazy for little girl shows like MLP: FiM, wouldn't that make them PEDOPHILES?
> 
> HMMMMMMM?



Replace little girl shows like MLP: FiM with furries, replace pedophiles with zoophiles. Lame. I still like playing Mine Little Pony in Minecraft, I wish there were some better MLP related technical-mods servers. The one I popped on had everything fun disabled... I mean, on one hand, ponies, on the other, I couldn't set up a tiny robotic army to do menial chores for me. It didn't take long before I was back to my single player world building my own Super Speedy Cider Squeezy 6000.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brazen is a troll who's much better at trolling then you are. That attempt was just sad. Now go, and think about what you've done.

:V


----------



## RailRide (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...Speaking of drawing, I'm getting back into drawing and I'm willing to do a couple of charcoal drawings to get back into the swing.
> Anybody want me to draw their pony OC?  I can take two or three.



I've been on the threshold of actually _drawing_ the FiM characters ever since posting this last year. Someday I'll get over my mental block on drawing commercial characters. 

Someday (or yay, procrastination--I've only gotten around to doing actual vectors of my own characters this week)

---PCJ


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of drawing, I'm getting back into drawing and I'm willing to do a couple of charcoal drawings to get back into the swing.
> Anybody want me to draw their pony OC?  I can take two or three.


Sure, you can draw mine if you'd like. I've got a few pictures for reference:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/BlackElectricColorHead.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/Black%20Electric.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/Wet Mane Black.png


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Sure, you can draw mine if you'd like. I've got a few pictures for reference:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/BlackElectricColorHead.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/Black Electric.png
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/Wet Mane Black.png


Okey dokey loki.
I'll get started on drawing in a few minutes.  I should get done either sometime tomorrow afternoon or at the latest monday.  Any specifics you want?  Like what sort of background do you want your oc to be in?  Like playing a guitar or something?
Keep in mind since I don't have paper large enough(cause it's really hard to get detail with charcoal while on small paper) that means I'll have to draw your oc to the point they take up almost the whole page, so no super intricate backgrounds.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okey dokey loki.
> I'll get started on drawing in a few minutes.  I should get done either sometime tomorrow afternoon or at the latest monday.  Any specifics you want?  Like what sort of background do you want your oc to be in?  Like playing a guitar or something?
> Keep in mind since I don't have paper large enough(cause it's really hard to get detail with charcoal while on small paper) that means I'll have to draw your oc to the point they take up almost the whole page, so no super intricate backgrounds.


I think just the OC would be fine. I wouldn't want you to have to try and cram stuff in when you don't have room.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I think just the OC would be fine. I wouldn't want you to have to try and cram stuff in when you don't have room.


Charcoal sucks when you don't have paper large enough :\


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wouldn't know. I use pencils and inks followed closely by photoshop.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I wouldn't know. I use pencils and inks followed closely by photoshop.


It acts a lot like watercolour and all it takes is one heavy smudge into a white area and that's it.  You won't be able to get the area back to white... ever, no matter how much erasing you try.  It's really friggin hard cause to use a analogy imagine a droplet of water and your goal is to move it about and distort it so that it takes the shape you want and at the same time trying not to get the parts you want white wet.  That's why you see charcoal paintings the size of a entire wall, cause getting into those iddy bitty parts without screwing up on a iddy bitty piece of paper is next to impossible.
I love my charcoal cause even though it's hard and finicky it's hands on and once you get used to it it's lots of fun.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That's why I love using brown butcher's paper when I do charcoal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> That's why I love using brown butcher's paper when I do charcoal.


All I got is that crap paper that a art teacher would smack you for bringing into class.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> All I got is that crap paper that a art teacher would smack you for bringing into class.



Old paper grocery bags work in a pinch, and I've had good results with chalk pastels on cardboard.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not unlike watercolour pencils then. You do much the same thing, only you draw roughly what you want and then use water to spread/blend it with other colours. 

It looks okay, but I like the digital finish that PS gives, so I've moved away from traditional drawings.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched My Little Pony for the first time.

Watching the first epsiode, I got to say that it's a decent show so far.

I want to slap the hell out of Pinkie Pie though. God what a putz.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I watched My Little Pony for the first time.
> 
> Watching the first epsiode, I got to say that it's a decent show so far.
> 
> I want to slap the hell out of Pinkie Pie though. God what a putz.



Ironically the first two episodes are some of the worst episodes. Also Pinkie Pie is a very controversial character, some love her, some hate her. She also comes out a lot more in later episodes, less gimmicky, her Nightmare Night one is great.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I watched My Little Pony for the first time.
> 
> Watching the first epsiode, I got to say that it's a decent show so far.
> 
> I want to slap the hell out of Pinkie Pie though. God what a putz.


The first two episodes are just the pilot.  We normally tell people to watch any five episodes to judge whether or not they'll like the show, the reason being within five episodes you'll know for certain whether or not you'll like it.
Very rarely do the pilot do it for anyone.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Ironically the first two episodes are some of the worst episodes. Also Pinkie Pie is a very controversial character, some love her, some hate her. She also comes out a lot more in later episodes, less gimmicky, her Nightmare Night one is great.





CannonFodder said:


> The first two episodes are just the pilot.  We normally tell people to watch any five episodes to judge whether or not they'll like the show, the reason being within five episodes you'll know for certain whether or not you'll like it.
> Very rarely do the pilot do it for anyone.



I realize that. I'm watching the episodes in order, though. I plan to watch more.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I watched My Little Pony for the first time.
> 
> Watching the first epsiode, I got to say that it's a decent show so far.
> 
> I want to slap the hell out of Pinkie Pie though. God what a putz.



I did too. Then I learned she was best pony.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Like any tv show, it gets better as it progresses. And yeah, Pinkie Pie becomes less gimmicky later on. She'll always be hyper and wonky as hell though. What I like most about Pinkie Pie is that she annoys my partner. I get a little schadenfreude from MLP.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> Like any tv show, it gets better as it progresses.



Yeah, I like a lot more episodes in the second season than I did in the first.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Shoki said:


> Yeah, I like a lot more episodes in the second season than I did in the first.


Oh sweet!! Another new poster to the thread!  Awesome.


But on the topic of the show quality, yeah I gotta agree the majority of my favorite episodes are in season two.  However winter wrap up will always for nostalgia reasons and such will still always be in my top favorites.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I did too. Then I learned she was best pony.


Pretty much the same for me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like Pinky for her odd-ballness. The joke is never spoiled because everone just has come to grips that it's just the way she is. Like Gillagin . She always works better with as a sidekick or with someone else to be silly with her. (Like Spike) 

Usually I have a fav but the series reminds me of Golden Girls: You can't really have a favorite because everyone is a little different depending on who they're with. Plus they play so well off one another. I might choose Rarity though because she's the type that can be insulting yet wellmeaning in such a well done fashion.


----------



## Teal (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just started watching FIM yesterday. I love it.
And I just got my sister to watch it. Now she's a fan. 


There's a lot of nostalgia for me, when I was younger I collected ponys.
I have a loooot of gen 2 and 3 ponies. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TealMoon said:


> I just started watching FIM yesterday. I love it.
> And I just got my sister to watch it. Now she's a fan.
> 
> There's a lot of nostalgia for me, when I was younger I collected ponys.
> I have a loooot of gen 2 and 3 ponies. :3


Woohoo!

Also I would have never given gen 2 a chance had it not been for FIM.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Are the older generations actually entertaining? I've never really seen them, but I'm under the impression that it wouldn't have the same potential for entertaining a broad audience (namely, an older as well as younger audience).


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> Are the older generations actually entertaining? I've never really seen them, but I'm under the impression that it wouldn't have the same potential for entertaining a broad audience (namely, an older as well as younger audience).


Not as many people like the older generations.  The worst generation was 3.5  The older generations unlike fim is actually geared towards it's target demographic.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> Are the older generations actually entertaining? I've never really seen them, but I'm under the impression that it wouldn't have the same potential for entertaining a broad audience (namely, an older as well as younger audience).



As far as I've heard, the older the better. (or less bad, depending on who you ask)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I beg to differ. I investigated out of the same curiosity that led me to fim, and found them nowhere near as entertaining.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I beg to differ. I investigated out of the same curiosity that led me to fim, and found them nowhere near as entertaining.



Sorry, I meant to say that without taking FiM into it, which is *much* better.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fair enough then. But my point stands. They don't have a whole lot going for them.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw some of the first season of My Little Pony Tales... not badly written, but what are those kinds of storylines doing in a show about ponies. It looks more like an episode of the PBS show _Arthur_. But with Ponies.

Ironically that show made fun of _My Little Pony_!
[yt]g4XDiYPgZlI[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anything besides G4 ponies is cancer. 

Except the sea ponies.

SHOO BE DOO, SHOO SHOO BE DOO!


----------



## Teal (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I remember seeing the movie that had the purple slime but that's it. I don't remember the show before gen 3. Now _that_ was just for little girls.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TealMoon said:


> I just started watching FIM yesterday. I love it.
> And I just got my sister to watch it. Now she's a fan.
> 
> 
> ...


I had a collection of the older ponies when I was little! 
I gave them to the in-home daycare I worked at, to play with them with the kids...And then when we moved to a center, they got scattered all over the building before I could get them back. When the center closed down, I managed to find a couple of them...But the rest are gone. T_T

I gave the ones I found to my boyfriend's roommate who restores ponies. I can't wait to see them looking brand new again!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The smooze?


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> The smooze?


Praise Lord Smooze!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> The smooze?


Eeyup, that's correct.  I still remember that song.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2...tack_on_equestria__by_aquaticneon-d5arlya.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody else wonder why scootaloo's family is never referenced or shown?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else wonder why scootaloo's family is never referenced or shown?



It's even sadder when you think of her as RD's rejected sister.

lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And now for something funny.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm at a loss as to whether I prefer to think of Scoot as an orphan, or whether I want to see an episode dedicated to telling her story for real...


----------



## Ames (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> I'm at a loss as to whether I prefer to think of Scoot as an orphan, or whether I want to see an episode dedicated to telling her story for real...



Orphan Scoots + orphan RD = why can't I hold all these feels


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm thinking about starting to read "end of ponies" the fanfic.  Primarily because I'm running out of reading material for before season 3.  Before I do can someone tell me what causes the cataclysm?  I already know a massive portion of the plot, I'm just wondering what it is.  Something about smoke or a toxin or something?

Also sorry Vukasin, I totally slacked off yesterday, I'll get back on top of the drawing today.. well obviously not right now, cause I have lecture in about a hour and have to get ready, but once I get done I'll get back on it.


----------



## Carnie (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm thinking about starting to read "end of ponies" the fanfic.  Primarily because I'm running out of reading material for before season 3.  Before I do can someone tell me what causes the cataclysm?  I already know a massive portion of the plot, I'm just wondering what it is.  Something about smoke or a toxin or something?
> 
> Also sorry Vukasin, I totally slacked off yesterday, I'll get back on top of the drawing today.. well obviously not right now, cause I have lecture in about a hour and have to get ready, but once I get done I'll get back on it.



Finding out what causes the cataclysm is half of what the story is based around though, CF


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It hasnt been revealed yet as far as I am aware. I have a few thoughts, but nothing concrete.


----------



## Ames (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Something about smoke or a toxin or something?



It hasn't been explicitly stated yet, but it isn't nearly anything so _mundane_.

It seems to be deeply rooted in the author's [rather awesome] mythology, much of which is described during PP's arc.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also sorry Vukasin, I totally slacked off yesterday, I'll get back on top of the drawing today.. well obviously not right now, cause I have lecture in about a hour and have to get ready, but once I get done I'll get back on it.


Don't worry, I'm a pretty patient guy. Take as long as you need.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guess what showed up on KOEI games facebook?


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

goddamn why does Equestria-Prevails draw the most awesome shit


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> goddamn why does Equestria-Prevails draw the most awesome shit



Holy shit that is awesome. Also note: no earth ponies.

#ponyracism


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Holy shit that is awesome. Also note: no earth ponies.
> 
> #ponyracism


#batponiesareluna'schosenrace :V


Also I was going to take another freebie pony drawing, but I have a ton of artists that I still want to watch and such.  And I want to redesign my OC, so I'll be holding off on freebies until next week.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know there's quite a few Fallout Equestria fans in here, so I thought you guys might be interested in a wallpaper my friend made:

http://glitcher007.deviantart.com/art/Termination-Notice-327972956


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I know there's quite a few Fallout Equestria fans in here, so I thought you guys might be interested in a wallpaper my friend made:
> 
> http://glitcher007.deviantart.com/art/Termination-Notice-327972956


I hope that ends up on EQD.  The wallpaper deserves it.


Also speaking of Fallout Equestria, I found out someone drew my favorite scene from project horizons.
http://mistermech.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=/#/d4x5kx2


----------



## Ames (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

lul i dru pone in paint

#fullretard


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> lul i dru pone in paint
> 
> #fullretard


#andnowweknowyourDA

Also here's a amazing song by ponyphonic to end for the night with-
[YT]H4tyvJJzSDk[/YT]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's a double post, but Tabitha Germain has a entire set of the fallout equestria books.  The writers may not be allowed to read fanfics or such, cause of copyright reasons, but they never said anyhting about voice actoresses.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got a new pony song done if you guys are interested. It's got vocals this time too!

[YT]kCI344X8Xko[/YT]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Finally got a new pony song done if you guys are interested. It's got vocals this time too!
> 
> [YT]kCI344X8Xko[/YT]


Is that you doing the vocals?


----------



## Ames (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know it's a double post, but Tabitha Germain has a entire set of the fallout equestria books.  The writers may not be allowed to read fanfics or such, cause of copyright reasons, but they never said anyhting about voice actoresses.



Fffffffffffffff why is FoE so damn popular?  Yes it's good if all you're looking for is a one-off fun adventure epic to kill a weekend with, but it's not the greatest literary work ever conceived by this fandom or anything.  Not by a long shot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Fffffffffffffff why is FoE so damn popular?  Yes it's good if all you're looking for is a one-off fun adventure epic to kill a weekend with, but it's not the greatest literary work ever conceived by this fandom or anything.  Not by a long shot.


I know.  Fallout Equestria isn't my favorite fanfic either, but it's just that it's popular and that's okay.  There's so many fanfics out there that are just as good trying to find one that everyone can agree on as the best is next to impossible.
If it wasn't for fanfics I would have never gotten back into reading as much as I used to.  Sure I may not be able to read a entire novel in a hour, but if it wasn't for the fandom I would have never rediscovered the magic of reading.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is that you doing the vocals?


Ha, no. I wish...

That's MysteriousBronie on the vocals.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just thought of what would probably the one episode that I would want to see and if I had the oppurtunity to see it at the expense of the other sort of episodes I would like to see then so be it.
The episode I would like to see is just a episode where Pinkie utterly decimates the fourth wall to the point crazy Twilight comes about again trying to explain what's going on, finishing up with their reality crashing and twilight waking up from a dream only to see Pinkie hanging from the movie frame and Pinkie finishing it off with, "Sorry Twilight for going overboard, *looks at viewers* and sorry viewers for the 'it was a dream the whole time' copout".


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just thought of what would probably the one episode that I would want to see and if I had the oppurtunity to see it at the expense of the other sort of episodes I would like to see then so be it.
> The episode I would like to see is just a episode where Pinkie utterly decimates the fourth wall to the point crazy Twilight comes about again trying to explain what's going on, finishing up with their reality crashing and twilight waking up from a dream only to see Pinkie hanging from the movie frame and Pinkie finishing it off with, "Sorry Twilight for going overboard, *looks at viewers* and sorry viewers for the 'it was a dream the whole time' copout".



That's... terrible. -.-


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> That's... terrible. -.-



In his defence, itÂ´s not as terrible as the usual bullshit he used to post, this is CF weÂ´re talking about here XD


----------



## Wezen (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am so glad I found this thread. I love ponies. I had to go pick up a second set of the free Walmart posters because my dorky friend didn't want to be "that guy." Haha.

I've got a bunch of pony parody songs I've written though I can't sing so they continue to sit in a notebook.

I also may have a pink case, keyboard and a mouse that glows pink. And my case may have pinkie's cutie mark on it. I also may be working on a Spitfire costume for halloween...though that wig is giving me some troubles.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else wonder why scootaloo's family is never referenced or shown?



http://1n33d4hug.deviantart.com/art/Dreams-of-a-Foal-327496710
Ironically done by 1n33d4hug (I need a hug)

Also I posted this image (NSFW? due to barbie nudity) on derpi yesterday. In the span of less than a day, people found the artist, where she posted her art, AND that there was a colored version posted as well. That was fast.


----------



## Ames (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

People who are overly obsessed with pony merch terrify me.

Edit: also sweetie bot is best pony

[yt]qUmHOAgQv28[/yt]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> People who are overly obsessed with pony merch terrify me.



Where do you draw the line between liking something and being obsessed over something?


----------



## Cain (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> People who are overly obsessed with pony merch terrify me.
> 
> Edit: also sweetie bot is best pony
> 
> [yt]qUmHOAgQv28[/yt]


Sweetie Bot is best sentient non-organic life form.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else wonder why scootaloo's family is never referenced or shown?



Oh god, that's so sad. :[


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Where do you draw the line between liking something and being obsessed over something?



[yt]TEVzzUM4zVg[/yt]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh no, not a shirt and posters.

[yt]Jy-0ZwgeSvc[/yt]


----------



## YuroFox (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I first heard about it around the end of December 2011 and decided to watch it.

I have to say it was and still is a good show. I mean, at least it's better then the stuff on TV now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey.. Hey.. Hey listen.
You know how people have wanted a mlp:fim movie for a while?
It's coming.

Also look at reddit, up in the top left corner.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My song that I posted the other day got an EqD feature!

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/09/music-summer-cover-another-fashion-show.html

(3rd one down is mine)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> My song that I posted the other day got an EqD feature!
> 
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/09/music-summer-cover-another-fashion-show.html
> 
> (3rd one down is mine)



Well done chap!



CannonFodder said:


> Hey.. Hey.. Hey listen.
> You know how people have wanted a mlp:fim movie for a while?
> It's coming.
> 
> Also look at reddit, up in the top left corner.



Need to screen shot that shit bro.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey.. Hey.. Hey listen.
> You know how people have wanted a mlp:fim movie for a while?
> It's coming.





> Completion Date: Dec. 21 2012


 I find this funny.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Need to screen shot that shit bro.



Here we go.
The reddit logo had a pony in it because of a charity competition, in which the MLP community wound up raising the most donations.


----------



## Cain (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> Here we go.
> The reddit logo had a pony in it because of a charity competition, in which the MLP community wound up raising the most donations.


It seems the MLP community _ALWAYS_ manage to raise the most for charities. 
Best fandom ever :v


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Boop Boop. Hello there, fellow pegasister here.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Greetings and welcome to the fastest growing thread on the forums.


----------



## Cain (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



YaoiMeowmaster said:


> Boop Boop. Hello there, fellow pegasister here.


Hello there!
Might I trouble you for a brohoof?
/)


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Incoming tactical feels

If you don't know which pony that is, she's the one that got shot down on the heart's and hooves day episode.

Even more sad comics.



YaoiMeowmaster said:


> Boop Boop. Hello there, fellow pegasister here.


Hi, and welcome.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was wondering, did the fanfic _Cupcakes_ come before or after the episode _Party of One?_


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TealMoon said:


> I was wondering, did the fanfic _Cupcakes_ come before or after the episode _Party of One?_


No, it came after.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even more sad comics.


Trixie and Twilight shipping???? Wat?


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brohoofs for everyone! 

I'm doing a commission for a guy that is basically a comic parodying this suggestive scene in Ghostbusters (skip to 2:00)
with humanized Rarity as the guy. :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf-GMMOasRg
Hercurlsarekillingmethough


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Trixie and Twilight shipping???? Wat?


Actually it's just here dream and that's a doll she's hugging.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you don't know which pony that is, she's the one that got shot down on the heart's and hooves day episode.


D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> D:


I've got plenty of sad stuff for everyone!


----------



## softi (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

the combination of crazylee and tealmoon's avatars is making it impossible for me to concentrate on the actual subject matter of this conversation


HEEEEEY, SEXY LADY


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



softi said:


> HEEEEEY, SEXY LADY


http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...yle____ers__by_chocomilkterrorist-d5fo36v.gif


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Incoming tactical feels
> 
> If you don't know which pony that is, she's the one that got shot down on the heart's and hooves day episode.
> 
> Even more sad comics.



Aww. That first one gives off a cozy feel. 

Aaaannnd the last one does not. It's actually kinda creepy. (with the Twilight Doll and everthing.)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've not drawn anything sad, mostly preferring humour, but here's a crying guardpony.


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I've got plenty of sad stuff for everyone!


 D:



softi said:


> the combination of crazylee and tealmoon's avatars is making it impossible for me to concentrate on the actual subject matter of this conversation


 lol.

I just finished season 1.......... I am sooo far behind. T_T


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even more sad comics.



haha

faget


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sad stuff is sad... and yet I am smile?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm really loving these tragic Pony works. I don't know why, but I find it oddly appealing. <_<


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's because, like me, you enjoy seeing a world so full of joy and innocence so devastated by its polar opposites.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TealMoon said:


> I just finished season 1.......... I am sooo far behind. T_T


You're going to love season 2.
And I think we're all going to love season 3 when it eventually comes out.  I'm not going to spoil anything, but the people that have been keeping up with spoilers are climbing up the walls ready for it to come out.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> It's because, like me, you enjoy seeing a world so full of joy and innocence so devastated by its polar opposites.


You okay?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Some Applejack cosplay.

As for anything new Jet Blue's pony has a name now, Jet Stream.  I think everyone saw that coming.  Also they like how someone made a blind bag of the OC for the company.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

An artist started a free pony art thread in the art forum, although he may be shutting it down.

Still, he did an awesome job on mine. I mean, seriously, that's pretty much exactly how I wanted it.




softi said:


> the combination of crazylee and tealmoon's avatars is making it impossible for me to concentrate on the actual subject matter of this conversation
> 
> 
> HEEEEEY, SEXY LADY



Pick your poison:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H40wUz-Fd8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVoK3esrwyI


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Some Applejack cosplay.
> 
> As for anything new Jet Blue's pony has a name now, Jet Stream.  I think everyone saw that coming.  Also they like how someone made a blind bag of the OC for the company.


Shit, that's fucking fantastic. If you look at the gallery, you can see a picture with all of them in the gala dresses. Applejack's seems to be the best with Pinkie's being the worst. That floofy pink party dress that most people go with never flatters. Never.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Serpion5 said:


> It's because, like me, you enjoy seeing a world so full of joy and innocence so devastated by its polar opposites.



I totally don't find joy in others' misery..
<_<
>_>



CrazyLee said:


> An artist started a free pony art thread in the art forum, although he may be shutting it down.
> 
> Still, he did an awesome job on mine. I mean, seriously, that's pretty much exactly how I wanted it.



That's looks great. o:


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got a joke:
What did Cheerilee do when she caught scootaloo swearing in class?
Cheerilee gave her a warning for using fowl language.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> It's because, like me, you enjoy seeing a world so full of joy and innocence so devastated by its polar opposites.



AHAHAHAH this is the best.

No seriously, thinking about this non-literally, seeing stuff like this take on a new angle makes it genuinely interesting. Like, sadness is unavoidable, and seeing a joyful innocent world have _some_ reality injected into it makes it more engaging at times. There is such a thing as too much of it, but yanno.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Gibby said:


> AHAHAHAH this is the best.
> 
> No seriously, thinking about this non-literally, seeing stuff like this take on a new angle makes it genuinely interesting. Like, sadness is unavoidable, and seeing a joyful innocent world have _some_ reality injected into it makes it more engaging at times. There is such a thing as too much of it, but yanno.


It's always probably why fanfics like the end of ponies and others are so good.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I got a joke:
> What did Cheerilee do when she caught scootaloo swearing in class?
> Cheerilee gave her a warning for using fowl language.


Omfg i can't breathe


----------



## Ames (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cowboy Bebop crossover = why can't I hold all this fanboyism 

[yt]ApDAJJONn9I[/yt]


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You okay?



My pc died. I have to internet from a phone. 



Grimfang said:


> I totally don't find joy in others' misery..
> <_<
> >_>



Really? Hm. Haven't met many like you.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> Really? Hm. Haven't met many like you.


You must hang out with a very strange crowd.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You must hang out with a very strange crowd.



I guess so. I am the nice one of the group. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit! This artist is amazing!

Well since there's nothing really going on, why don't everyone link to their favorite pony artists and musicians and such?  I'm allways up for watching someone new or listening to some music.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Watching Ponies the Anthology II. about 20 minutes in and I'm only slightly amused. Mind you, I've seen all 5 AMV Hells (and contributed to 2) and the AMV Hell spinoffs, all of which the Anthology is based off of, so I know how these things work. But there's ponies so I'm a little happy.

Hmm, a Trogdor video, and they used pencil sketches for it? Would have been better if they used actual show footage of Spike, perhaps from that episode where he starts growing.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy shit! This artist is amazing!
> 
> Well since there's nothing really going on, why don't everyone link to their favorite pony artists and musicians and such? I'm allways up for watching someone new or listening to some music.


The list would be waaaaaay too big, so I'll just post a few of my favourites.

Bronyfied (Metal)
Prince Whateverer (Metal/Punk)
 Alex S. (Dubstep, Glitch hop, Electro, ect.)
Makkon (Classical)
Tarby (Progressive rock/metal, Industrial metal)
MysteriousBronie (Punk)
Jackle App (House with vocals)
Mic the Microphone (Rap, singing, remixes)
WoodenToaster (Glaze) (Not even sure what genre he is)


----------



## Ames (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Makkon (Classical)



Yesss.  I'm surprised how few people know about this guy.  He's pretty damn awesome.  Probably my favorite brony musician so far.

[yt]nh_nhUJ78gM[/yt]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Very nice find, JamesB...esp. with the lullaby feel at the end.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What, no mention of Mandopony? 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30M767EIYpE


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> What, no mention of Mandopony?
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30M767EIYpE


I think everybody knows of mandopony.

I'd have to say my favorite is still ponyphonic, even though he has made only two songs they are still amazingly well sung.

I also like yourenigma.  He made a album recently.  Combining electronic and classical isn't the easiest thing in the world though-
[YT]-avQ8HxuskA[/YT]


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I feel like such a noob. I don't know/have favorite pony artists and musicians. I'll have to check some of this stuff out this evening.


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[video=youtube_share;6NbyUtARW6I]http://youtu.be/6NbyUtARW6I[/video] 
:3

Does anyone know a good place to buy the blindbag ponies for cheap?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TealMoon said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy the blindbag ponies for cheap?


I have no clue.  I either buy them looking at the identification code on the back or buy them online.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TealMoon said:


> [video=youtube_share;6NbyUtARW6I]http://youtu.be/6NbyUtARW6I[/video]
> :3
> 
> Does anyone know a good place to buy the blindbag ponies for cheap?



I get mine at Walmart, $1.86 each before tax. I think they're the same price at Toys R Us. Both places are kinda bad for constantly switching series' though. 

If you're in a hurry to get them, though, there's always the bulk option: http://www.hasbrotoyshop.com/my-little-pony-mystery-figure-case-pack?BR=704&ST=SO&PG=1... actually, now that I think about it, that's actually cheaper then buying them at Wal Mart. Well, I know where my next paycheck is going.


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



moonchylde said:


> I get mine at Walmart, $1.86 each before tax. I think they're the same price at Toys R Us. Both places are kinda bad for constantly switching series' though.
> 
> If you're in a hurry to get them, though, there's always the bulk option: http://www.hasbrotoyshop.com/my-little-pony-mystery-figure-case-pack?BR=704&ST=SO&PG=1... actually, now that I think about it, that's actually cheaper then buying them at Wal Mart. Well, I know where my next paycheck is going.


 I love you forever. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> I feel like such a noob. I don't know/have favorite pony artists and musicians. I'll have to check some of this stuff out this evening.


Do you know about the fan animations or such?


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got a bunch of ponies. Except Rainbow Dash, I mixed up the numbers and didn't want to buy a random bag. T_T
And I needed two of her so I could turn one into a derpy.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Most of the brony songs I like are covers...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJiZVcxI_0M&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuQl47h8CCg&feature=related

Okay what the hell did I just watch??? (kinda nsfw)

I'm going to need bass cannon brain bleach to clean that out of my head.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
Thanks bro.

*double edit*
Also I know there's a ton of fans of the main characters and background ponies such as vinyl or lyra or such.  But is anyone here a fan of cloudchaser, flitter, blossomforth or such?

*triple edit*
And MadTv now holds the world record for world's strangest shipfic of mlp-
[YT]JHECUQuKrrE[/YT]


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Incoming feels at 2 o'clock 

[yt]joWKI4gn42I[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"*Get over here*"
Figting is magic is streaming a fighting tournament over at canterlot gardens right now and guess what character had been added to gameplay?
http://www.twitch.tv/8wayrun
Rainbow Dash has been added.

Oh nice they have a spitfire recolour of RD and a daring doo one.  Ah sweet firefly as well.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man.. the brony community surprises me with the quality of music some people make.



CannonFodder said:


> Do you know about the fan animations or such?



I've seen a decent amount of fan art by now. Oh, and some pretty cool pony sprites. I'm guessing that's not what you're referring to though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> I've seen a decent amount of fan art by now. Oh, and some pretty cool pony sprites. I'm guessing that's not what you're referring to though.


Stuff like this upcoming animation(only a teaser trailer as of yet)-
[YT]53QXDyZKYlc[/YT]
or-
[YT]sDdL4z5qfr4[/YT]
There's a ton of short animations out, and there's even fan episodes in the works.
Say what you will about the music in the picture perfect, but the animation is solid.  Not as good as the first, but children of the night has been worked on for like a entire year and picture perfect only a month.
There's even fan video games in the works.  Some are total remake mods of games like fallout equestria is a totally redone of fallout 3 mod.  Whereas games like figthing is magic or ponykart are completely new games from the ground up and are practically in every genre.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's a ton of short animations out, and there's even fan episodes in the works.
> Say what you will about the music in the picture perfect, but the animation is solid.  Not as good as the first, but children of the night has been worked on for like a entire year and picture perfect only a month.
> There's even fan video games in the works.  Some are total remake mods of games like fallout equestria is a totally redone of fallout 3 mod.  Whereas games like figthing is magic or ponykart are completely new games from the ground up and are practically in every genre.



I'm impressed by the videos. The Picture Perfect Pony music was good, but as you said, I liked the animation the most. I'll have to keep an eye out for the other video, once it's fully released.

I also just check out Ponykart and Fighting is Magic. Bronies have done everything, haha.

On a slightly random side note, I still find it amusing that MLP is discussed and/or watched on a daily basis at my internship.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Grimfang said:


> I'm impressed by the videos. The Picture Perfect Pony music was good, but as you said, I liked the animation the most. I'll have to keep an eye out for the other video, once it's fully released.
> 
> I also just check out Ponykart and Fighting is Magic. Bronies have done everything, haha.
> 
> On a slightly random side note, I still find it amusing that MLP is discussed and/or watched on a daily basis at my internship.


Ponykart and Fighting is Magic aren't out yet.  Ponykart is getting close to being done and Fighting is Magic is getting there.  Legends of Equestria is in open alpha I think, but it's a free mmo.  I'm waiting for Questria though, cause it's sort of like diablo being a hack and slash rpg where you control your character from above.  From what I've been reading about Questria it sounds like once it's released it's going to be pretty solid.  There's also going to be another tactical rpg game coming out which I can't seem to remember the name for.
Tl:dr; early/mid 2013 we're going to get just utterly bombarded with pony games of practically every genre.


That's cause there's so much to the fanbase.  I've just been talking about video games in this post, but bronies just keep pumping out more and more content every day.  I'm kinda surprised actually, cause most fandoms I've been in there's a point at which the amount of unique and original content that keeps getting put out plateaus fast.  Like with furry the primary stuff people create are fursuits and stories or art, or anime primarily puts out just artwork and fanfics and cosplay.  I could go on.  However bronies are like, "hey why don't we make costumes" and they do it, "hey why don't we make video games" and they do it, "hey why don't we make fan episodes" and they do it.  There's even a novel.

I've been watching the news of the majority of the major projects and so far only two large scale projects have failed.  One was a card game, but that was because they wanted money and hasbro already has mlp cards.  They almost got sued cause they were looking to make a profit off it.  The other was Legends of Equestria, but the previous team working on it kinda quit; however the project lead took what they already had done and instead of just calling it quits he put together a whole new project team.  So Legends of Equestria technically failed, but the project leader brought it back from the dead and is now back on track.



Oh and speaking of different media, with the upcoming comic book midtown media has their own unique cover for it-
http://www.midtowncomics.com/store/dp.asp?pl=316&PRID=My+Little+Pony+Friendship_1231790


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> "*Get over here*"
> Figting is magic is streaming a fighting tournament over at canterlot gardens right now and guess what character had been added to gameplay?
> http://www.twitch.tv/8wayrun
> Rainbow Dash has been added.
> ...



I like how "Get over here!" is actually one of Applejack's quotes while doing the lasso. Also Twilight's victory message, "Dear Princess Celestia: Today I learned how to _kick flank_."


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And MadTv now holds the world record for world's strangest shipfic of mlp-


[yt]tGNNHf2OGxs[/yt]

Is that Ian McKellen?




CannonFodder said:


> Stuff like this upcoming animation(only a teaser trailer as of yet)-
> or-


or-
[yt]Sob1t-iUCmE[/yt]
(where I got my bass cannon clip)

WE CRANK THAT BASE UP TO 11 AND IT CLEANS OFF THE DISHES ON A MICROSCOPIC LEVEL! YEA!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Is that Ian McKellen?


No, it's Tara Strong.

And speaking of Tara Strong here's some meta cosplay-
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3-ioa_CIAAC46Y.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3-iG5CCMAEiUtk.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A3-6mzOCYAAHkf1.jpg


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else see the Andrew W.K. panel? It was pretty awesome.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> No, it's Tara Strong.


*facehoof*

No, I mean the narrator!!!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> *facehoof*
> 
> No, I mean the narrator!!!



No. It's...an old though.


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's even fan video games in the works.  Some are total remake mods of games like fallout equestria is a totally redone of fallout 3 mod.  Whereas games like figthing is magic or ponykart are completely new games from the ground up and are practically in every genre.


From what I understand, Fight is Magic is using a preexisting fighting engine to program the game in, so it's not quite from the ground up. Though a lot of games are made in preexisting engines (Mirror's Edge on the Unreal Engine for example), but that still saves a ton of time as making a game engine isn't exactly easy 

I love all the fan content, but my problem with it is an economical one. If these people are this talented, they should just make something they can outright sell without getting sued. It seems like a waste of time in a way. 

Though I guess you shouldn't do art things for money, but once you've got a team and put in a good hundred or more hours, the thought of profit has to cross the mind. At least those that worked on Fighting is Magic and these other projects can put that on a resume if they want to get into those fields.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I love all the fan content, but my problem with it is an economical one. If these people are this talented, they should just make something they can outright sell without getting sued. It seems like a waste of time in a way.


If you're doing something you like and you find it fun, then there is no way it could ever be a waste of time. They choose to do it for free because they want to, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> From what I understand, Fight is Magic is using a preexisting fighting engine to program the game in, so it's not quite from the ground up. Though a lot of games are made in preexisting engines (Mirror's Edge on the Unreal Engine for example), but that still saves a ton of time as making a game engine isn't exactly easy
> 
> I love all the fan content, but my problem with it is an economical one. If these people are this talented, they should just make something they can outright sell without getting sued. It seems like a waste of time in a way.
> 
> Though I guess you shouldn't do art things for money, but once you've got a team and put in a good hundred or more hours, the thought of profit has to cross the mind. At least those that worked on Fighting is Magic and these other projects can put that on a resume if they want to get into those fields.


Like Vukasin said, money shouldn't drive people to do what they love.  I've seen a ton of people with the mentality of-
1)draw art or such
2)become popular
3)????
4)profit

Sure making a entire free video game is daunting, but not everyone can draw or write or make music.  If they are talented in a field then it's okay for them to make fan content of what they can do.  It's all about doing what you love like vukasin said and it doesn't even have to be something you're good at so long as you are giving it everything you can.  A fandom doesn't HAVE to just do one thing and one thing only.  That is what I think is one of the defining differences between bronies and other major fandoms, rather than everyone having the mentality of "well I HAVE to learn how to draw otherwise I'm not a true fan" there isn't that mentality and instead it's just a "do what you love" mentality.

Like I was in the anime fandom for nearly a decade and even though it's a fucking huge fandom there's next to no fan video games or animations when compared to their membership numbers.  Sure hundreds of fan video games sounds like a lot, but when you realize their membership is measured in the tens of millions that's barely a drop in the bucket.

Nor is there a measurement of what you HAVE to do in order to be considered a member.  Unlike other fandoms I've been in for 5+ years there's all these "THIS is what it means to be a member and you HAVE to produce THIS in order to be a TRUE fan".


If anything we should as a fanbase dissuased the notion that such projects as fan video games or such are a waste of time; otherwise we'll wind up in the same iddy bitty tinnie winnie box of fan produced content norm that so many other fandoms eventually wind up falling into and that we should also encourage new creative mediums cause there's ton of creative people out there and drawing a line in the sand that excludes them from participating is a bad idea.


Tl:dr; if a fanbase only promotes art, music and costumes then that alienates a insane amount of people.  It also takes creativity and puts it in a box.


----------



## Conker (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Snip


I agree, but I have one problem. You seem to be defining a fandom around created content; whereas I define a fandom around a group of people that like and want to discuss a specific thing. Even if the MLP fandom put out ZERO content (which would be an extreme impossibility), there would still be a large group of people that want to talk about a very specific thing. It's still a fandom. 

And it is nice to see something inspire so many people to be creative. I guess I just have this odd adversity towards fan created content that, on an intellectual level, I shouldn't have. 

And every large project made by bronies could easily be a stepping stone into a career. There are industries that are hard to get into with out some very specific examples of "I DID THIS", so putting your name down on fan content is better than nothing, especially if that fan content is fucking popular as hell. Fighting is Magic is going to have a ton of downloads, and it'll get featured on Kotaku and probably IGN and other gaming sites. I know I've seen it mentioned on Kotaku already. There's a nice stepping stone towards getting into the gaming industry. 

And yet, I look at this and see a dedicated and hardworking (and talented I'd imagine) group of people working on this and think, "why not just create your own game? That would mean more." Of course, this group wouldn't have gotten together without using MLP as its backbone so there's that.

I'm really just arguing with myself at this point.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And yet, I look at this and see a dedicated and hardworking (and talented I'd imagine) group of people working on this and think, "why not just create your own game? That would mean more." Of course, this group wouldn't have gotten together without using MLP as its backbone so there's that.


Without MLP they may not have had the inspiration to go "Hey, let's make a fighting game!". If it wasn't an MLP game then it would not be nearly as popular as it is right now, and like you said, without MLP this group would have never gotten together.

It took MLP to bring all the pieces together.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I agree, but I have one problem. You seem to be defining a fandom around created content; whereas I define a fandom around a group of people that like and want to discuss a specific thing. Even if the MLP fandom put out ZERO content (which would be an extreme impossibility), there would still be a large group of people that want to talk about a very specific thing. It's still a fandom.
> 
> And it is nice to see something inspire so many people to be creative. I guess I just have this odd adversity towards fan created content that, on an intellectual level, I shouldn't have.
> 
> ...


I'm not defining a fanbase by the creative content that it is putting out.  I'm saying that with fighting is magic and such there have been people who got into the fandom through that as well as other fan made content.  If bronies put out zero fan made content then a ton of people who are now members would have never joined in the first place.

Also with fighting is magic like you said the creators could use the popularity of it to gain a job.  There's nothing wrong with that.  They had a choice of choosing to do a original game or a fan game and chose to do a fan game.  If you want their personal reasons of why they chose to start the project you would have to ask them individually.  What I am getting at though is that fandoms should never discourage people from doing what they want to do.


----------



## Conker (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What I am getting at though is that fandoms should never discourage people from doing what they want to do.


I agree. Hell, if people did that, I wouldn't have a 55 minute album of pony themed music on my computer. Shit's good.


----------



## Cain (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, the thing Tara did...

Has anyone mentioned we have some of the best VAs for a show?


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Tara is sexy as hell. And I'm not talking about her looks. 
That is all.



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> No. It's...an old though.


I still think the narrator sounds kinda like Ian McKellen (Gandalf/Magneto) if you listen closely.



Conker said:


> I love all the fan content, but my problem with it is an economical one. If these people are this talented, they should just make something they can outright sell without getting sued. It seems like a waste of time in a way.



While after putting in a lot of work on something that someone else is going to use, I'd love to be paid, I'd also love for my hard work to mean something other than just money, IE that people like it, or that it helps someone out, or that it makes someone happy.

And even working on a project like this that is complex it is not a waste of time. If it's something they enjoy doing, then it's not a waste of time for that reason, because it makes them happy and gives them a constructive project to work on towards a goal. And if any of them are planning on going into any computer or graphic design program, it gives them real-world experience, and it really is far from a waste of time. Employers who are looking for computer experts love to see people doing related things in their spare time because it means they're committed to the field and will make excellent employees.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That moment in which you realize that even though the majority of the ponies have the same stock base that you are able to tell which is which from the minutest things or phrases or colours cause their personalities are very distinct from each other.
What I mean is that just saying things like the following your mind intantly clicks which pony it is-
"I'll be tardy!"
"Sugarcube"
"Needs to be 20% cooler"
"Oh my goodness"
"For a pony that hasn't made a potion before you whipped up something fierce"
"I just don't know what went wrong"
"WE HAVE GRACED YOUR TINY VILLAGE WITH OUR PRESENCE-"
"This day has been just perfect"
"This day was going to be perfect"


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Figured out what's up with Vinyl Scratch's eye color. Meet Wubsy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not sure if this has been linked in the past, but here's a tearjerker.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure if this has been linked in the past, but here's a tearjerker.


I think I linked that when I first started posting in this thread, but yeah, that one is really sad.


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure if this has been linked in the past, but here's a tearjerker.


 D:
And to change the mood:http://mlp-fim.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d5g44nv

Also I found some rather amusing blindbags for a MLP ripoff called Filly Princess at target.


----------



## Ames (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pony folder just broke the 5gb barrier.

My life is average.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well season 3 has been officially announced for November.  I think we were all hoping for that since they shot down the rumors it was going to be October.

Also here's John DiMaggo voicing Trixie-
[YT]8Ebha1NW5t0[/YT]


----------



## Shoki (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ahaha! That's amazing.


----------



## Cain (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Two Best Sisters Play - Resident Evil 4 is out!
[video=youtube;i7v5wDVDpnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7v5wDVDpnc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
2Snacks is awesome. I love Two Best Friends Play enough, it's one of my favorite shows to watch on youtube, but the fact that this animator makes Celestia & Luna so well is amazing. Go Luna/Matt!
I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Two Best Sisters Play - Resident Evil 4 is out!
> [video=youtube;i7v5wDVDpnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7v5wDVDpnc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]



"NOT a zombie..."

"That's a typo."

"WHAT?! Typo from what? Crombie? Jombie? Zembie?"

"Okay, let's try to--"

"ZAMBAMBO?!"

I lost my shit. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...You know it's probably for the best the cmc don't earn their cutie marks, cause they became friends trying to find their cutie marks and I have to wonder if they'll stay friends after.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> ...You know it's probably for the best the cmc don't earn their cutie marks, cause they became friends trying to find their cutie marks and I have to wonder if they'll stay friends after.



Yes. I don't see why they wouldnt be otherwise. Nothing really suggests otherwise.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Two Best Sisters Play - Resident Evil 4 is out!
> [video=youtube;i7v5wDVDpnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7v5wDVDpnc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


TALK TO HIM WITH YOUR GUN



CannonFodder said:


> ...You know it's probably for the best the cmc don't earn their cutie marks, cause they became friends trying to find their cutie marks and I have to wonder if they'll stay friends after.


Why would they stop being friends? That's just silly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Why would they stop being friends? That's just silly.



Everyone knows that's series finale shit. Oh mean, come on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Everyone knows that's series finale shit. Oh mean, come on.


My Little Pony: Alcohol is magic.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Questria



To me, this sounds like the most interesting project. As cool as a lot of the stuff is, I just don't think I'd be into them. Maybe PonyKarts would be fun, but I could only play that if it had multiplayer.

Thanks for all the info. I feel like I _should_ follow a project of interest myself, but I'll probably just rely on your posts now. ;D


----------



## I Am That Is (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys, 

For TF2 im making an mlp soldier set. I have a decal (decaled already) a strange shotty, and a strange rocket launcher. I want to name the rocket and shotty something witty to do with derpy. I think on the rocket launcher for the description I could put "I just don't know what went wrong!" But I don't know what to name it. I have no idea what to do for the shotty. Any ideas?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



I Am That Is said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For TF2 im making an mlp soldier set. I have a decal (decaled already) a strange shotty, and a strange rocket launcher. I want to name the rocket and shotty something witty to do with derpy. I think on the rocket launcher for the description I could put "I just don't know what went wrong!" But I don't know what to name it. I have no idea what to do for the shotty. Any ideas?


I have no clue.  I don't play TF2 so I don't think about nicknames for guns.

Ahhh!  Someone drew that scene from fallout equestria project horizons with the choir wall/screaming wall and I clicked on it.  Damnit, I just know I'm going to have a nightmare tonight now. Good drawing though. link (warning EXTREME nightmare fuel)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have no clue.  I don't play TF2 so I don't think about nicknames for guns.
> 
> Ahhh!  Someone drew that scene from fallout equestria project horizons with the choir wall/screaming wall and I clicked on it.  Damnit, I just know I'm going to have a nightmare tonight now. Good drawing though. link (warning EXTREME nightmare fuel)



That is a pretty good drawing, hardly nightmare inducing though.


----------



## Cain (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have no clue.  I don't play TF2 so I don't think about nicknames for guns.
> 
> Ahhh!  Someone drew that scene from fallout equestria project horizons with the choir wall/screaming wall and I clicked on it.  Damnit, I just know I'm going to have a nightmare tonight now. Good drawing though. link (warning EXTREME nightmare fuel)


Not as much nightmare fuel as "Ahahaha bet that pony's pissing him/herself silly"


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Not as much nightmare fuel as "Ahahaha bet that pony's pissing him/herself silly"


Anyone would be pissing themselves silly if they were stuck in a room like that with no exits slowly being absorbed into the walls.


----------



## Cain (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anyone would be pissing themselves silly if they were stuck in a room like that with no exits slowly being absorbed into the walls.


Yes, but dramatic irony plays a big role in that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*double edit*
Apparently some shit went down at canterlot gardens between "Purple Tinker" and the con staff.  All I know for certain is the con staff were making up stuff about tinker and now they're looking at slander charges.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If any of you guys live in the US and near a Dollar Tree, they're selling MLP calendars. For $1 obviously.




I Am That Is said:


> For TF2 im making an mlp soldier set. I have a decal (decaled already) a strange shotty, and a strange rocket launcher. I want to name the rocket and shotty something witty to do with derpy. I think on the rocket launcher for the description I could put "I just don't know what went wrong!" But I don't know what to name it. I have no idea what to do for the shotty. Any ideas?


Shotty = shotgun?

I'd say call the rocket launcher the "muffin cannon".
Maybe the description of the Shotgun should be "how do I aim this thing?" since a shotgun really doesn't have to be aimed that much.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *double edit*
> Apparently some shit went down at canterlot gardens between "Purple Tinker" and the con staff.  All I know for certain is the con staff were making up stuff about tinker and now they're looking at slander charges.


Purple Tinker is literally a piece of shit. Any of her "threats" towards Canterlot Gardens are empty threats.

She really needs to see a psychologist or something. She is pretty crazy.


----------



## Cain (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *double edit*
> Apparently some shit went down at canterlot gardens between "Purple Tinker" and the con staff.  All I know for certain is the con staff were making up stuff about tinker and now they're looking at slander charges.


Canterlot Gardens' had some shit going down for a while, I remember.



Vukasin said:


> Purple Tinker is literally a piece of shit. Any of her "threats" towards Canterlot Gardens are empty threats.
> 
> She really needs to see a psychologist or something. She is pretty crazy.



I remember that name...God damn, who is she again? Was she the one who set up BroNYcon or something?


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Was she the one who set up BroNYcon or something?


Yes she was


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you that pre-ordered the comic and are wondering why it was pushed back two weeks.  Turns out not only are they going to sell well, but we knocked it right out of the park and they under-estimated how many they were going to need.


----------



## Conker (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For those of you that pre-ordered the comic and are wondering why it was pushed back two weeks.  Turns out not only are they going to sell well, but we knocked it right out of the park and they under-estimated how many they were going to need.


I didn't know there was a comic. I really need to visit this thread more; I miss important stuffs!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For those of you that pre-ordered the comic and are wondering why it was pushed back two weeks.  Turns out not only are they going to sell well, but we knocked it right out of the park and they under-estimated how many they were going to need.



Yay, another thing I won't be able to buy for another year without paying huge shipping fees.


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This has the potential to be either really cool or really creepy. I can't decide which. 

Kids, get a parent to change the batteries for you


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> This has the potential to be either really cool or really creepy. I can't decide which.
> 
> Kids, get a parent to change the batteries for you


$50 says it's going to be creepy, especially considering where the batteries go.


----------



## Ames (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I need to stop reading sadfics at 2am.

>that ending


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wat there's a comic? Can somebody throw details at me please?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> Wat there's a comic? Can somebody throw details at me please?


http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/friendship-is-magic-comic-pre-orders.html


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/friendship-is-magic-comic-pre-orders.html



Squeeee! Thank you!


----------



## Conker (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/08/friendship-is-magic-comic-pre-orders.html


And now I'm at a kind of crossroads >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> Squeeee! Thank you!


If you are going to buy it you better hurry up since the cut off date for the pre-order is like in a week.

Oh also apparently vinyl molded figurines may be on the way-
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/10/possible-vinyl-molded-figures-on-way.html
The reason why this is very good news is that they may cost more, but that means show accurate toys.  Meaning no more recolours of background ponies, but actually show accurate.
The only two that have photos of yet are Rainbow Dash and Derpy.  I'm sure there's more on the way though.


----------



## Conker (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I told myself I wouldn't buy any pony merch and now we might get show accurate figures and a comic. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I told myself I wouldn't buy any pony merch and now we might get show accurate figures and a comic. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Just do what I do.  Only buy the good merchandise.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I told myself I wouldn't buy any pony merch and now we might get show accurate figures and a comic. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


We've always had show accurate figures.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well they're more show accurate...er.


----------



## Cain (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Well they're more show accurate...er.


I would say they're pretty damn accurate xD

When I eventually do buy pony merch besides the tonnes upon tonnes of clothing, I'd probably end up with a plush. Because fabric is more comfortable to hug than plastic :I


----------



## Teal (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you are going to buy it you better hurry up since the cut off date for the pre-order is like in a week.
> 
> Oh also apparently vinyl molded figurines may be on the way-
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/10/possible-vinyl-molded-figures-on-way.html
> ...


 Want, so much want.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> We've always had show accurate figures.




Because this looks exactly like this in the show, right?


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I dunno if this has been posted yer, but I love this song, about Celestia's banishment of Luna to the moon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4tyvJJzSDk


----------



## RailRide (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hits close to home for some...
[yt]CtuKJzeNctE[/yt]
...And that includes a lot of folks who never read this thread 

---PCJ


----------



## Conker (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> We've always had show accurate figures.


They were close, but I wouldn't call em show accurate. I also didn't like the style of those. They were easy to look and and go "I don't need that"

But that Rainbowdash!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> Hits close to home for some...
> [yt]CtuKJzeNctE[/yt]
> ...And that includes a lot of folks who never read this thread
> 
> ---PCJ


Pretty much every convention in the world.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Because this looks exactly like this in the show, right?


No, but this looks like this

Why would you even think I was talking about the brushables?


----------



## Conker (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Borderlands 2 DLC character's talent trees came out, and they are awash in pony references

http://www.borderlands2.com/us/skilltree/mechromancer.html

Gearbox is awesome. If you preordered the game, you get the character. If you didn't preorder, she's ten bucks.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> No, but this looks like this
> 
> Why would you even think I was talking about the brushables?



They're more interesting imo, it's nice having variety on models. Kind of like what McDonalds did with their toys for a while. They beat out what hasbro pushed out on retail with what they gave for 'free' in those little boxes of cholesterol and future heart problems.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> If you preordered the game, you get the character.


Aww yeah!


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One of my new favorite walls.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm trying to find some more artists to watch.  While the drawfriend stuff is awesome, who are your favorite pony artists?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pk draws some good pony art when she does, but I haven't checked her gallery in a while. Nyaasu and sweatshirt (both on FA) are also good pony artists to watch. Swiftcutter draws ponies in a very very unique style whenever he does and I highly suggest watching him if you're a fan of traditional arts.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Atryl is one of my favourites. I don't really know a lot of artists to be honest...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Pk draws some good pony art when she does, but I  haven't checked her gallery in a while. Nyaasu and sweatshirt (both on  FA) are also good pony artists to watch. Swiftcutter draws ponies in a  very very unique style whenever he does and I highly suggest watching  him if you're a fan of traditional arts.


Sweatshirt has stopped drawing pony stuff, I like them still.
Who is Pk?
I like traditional art as well.


Vukasin said:


> Atryl is one of my favourites. I don't really know a lot of artists to be honest...


Atryl is a good artist.  My personal favorites are Fore-Trekker, Mistermech, and lachasseauxhiboux on deviantart.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Purplekecleon. She does pony art every once in a while + she had a rather nice pin set out for sale atm


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like PrettyPinkPony. Her account on FA is fairly new but she does a lot of ponies in watercolor, and I love me some traditional artness.


----------



## Cain (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't remember artists really by name, only by style. John Joseco is pretty awesome though. Ponies and hyoomanz alike.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I can't remember artists really by name, only by style. John Joseco is pretty awesome though. Ponies and hyoomanz alike.


I have a feeling I watch more artists than anyone else here.


Also for those of you that may have heard Wal-mart made a terribad t-shirt.  Their response was, "whoops, my bad", cause they honestly didn't know what bronies liked.  The good news though is that even though is they do intend to in the future make stuff for us.  Well at least they are listening to feedback on what people want.  Meaning whatever they come out with next may actually be decent.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a feeling I watch more artists than anyone else here.


That's probably a fair assumption


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I only really watch two or three brony artists. Though to be fair, JohnJoseco and KP Shadowsquirrel are two of them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> I only really watch two or three brony artists. Though to be fair, JohnJoseco and KP Shadowsquirrel are two of them.


One of my favorite is Xatiav on DA, their style is strange and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

so what was the terribad t-shirt for those that haven't heard?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> so what was the terribad t-shirt for those that haven't heard?


This
Walmart afterwards said, "whoops"

The comic book pre-orders have surpassed 90k.

Also hot topic was selling derpy figurines and they're already sold out within minutes-
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/PopCulture/MyLittlePony//My+Little+Pony+Bubbles+Vinyl+Figure-144782.jsp


----------



## veeno (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This


What the actual fuck is that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: some new season 3 info came out



The black alicorn villain turns out is King Somber.
Discord is back
We're getting a episode about celestia and luna and... prepare your body. . . AND MOON PONIES
We're going to learn more about other kingdoms, including griffon kingdom


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> The Borderlands 2 DLC character's talent trees came out, and they are awash in pony references
> 
> http://www.borderlands2.com/us/skilltree/mechromancer.html



Holy mother of....


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched MPL once and was hooked... bad thing. there were only 2 episodes that I could watch and now they're both gone, starting to get itches all over my body.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Day Coydog said:


> I watched MPL once and was hooked... bad thing. there were only 2 episodes that I could watch and now they're both gone, starting to get itches all over my body.


You can watch it on netflix or itunes.


----------



## Conker (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: some new season 3 info came out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damnit that sounds great. All of it. Every word.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Umm... nothing *walks away*


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: another season three promo video popped up



[YT]xusKm8Hw8t8[/YT]


What's up with the crystal ponies?  Why they so emo?


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You can watch it on netflix or itunes.


Or youtube. Every episode is on youtube.


----------



## Ames (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: another season three promo video popped up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zombie ponies


----------



## RailRide (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Funny little thing happened just a few minutes ago. I was reviewing the TvTropes write-up of the Season 2 finale, and had the full episode loaded up on YouTube in another tab, occasionally switching back and forth to review the scene described. 

I had been paying particular attention to a statement in the YMMV section that stated under "Moral Event Horizon" that the scene in which Queen Chysalis, in the guise of Cadance was goading the imprisoned Twilight into attacking her image with destructive magic, implies that she was taunting Twilight with the aim of getting her to _kill_ the real Cadence. 

I hadn't noticed that, but in re-watching the scene, there it was, Fake Cadance's appearances in the crystals leading an enraged Twilight's fire right to the wall separating her from the real Cadance. "The funny" was a result of leaving the episode on pause overnight. We all know how flaky Flash can get if you use it too long. I returned from work this evening to pick up where I had left off, rewinding the scene from a still of Twilight's rageface to play the scene over with the above YMMV statement in mind. Following fake Cadance's laughing face across the room Twilight spins around, blasts the wall, revealing the real Cadance. Seeing the utterly _murderous_ face on Twilight, Cadance starts to scream "NOOOOO!!" when she's cut off by a screenfull of static.

 "An error occurred. Please try again later" 

Couldn't time it any better 

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> zombie ponies


I can't tell if the first crystal pony is a mare or stallion.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't tell if the first crystal pony is a mare or stallion.


A mare. The heads of mares and stallions look very different, so it's pretty easy to tell.


----------



## Cain (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: another season three promo video popped up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I heard 'spell' in there, and how they'd only just 'woken up' or something. So I can draw out that the Crystal Ponies were placed under a sort of spell inducing a great slumber and now the mane 6 are attempting to figure out what happened?

Awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard 'spell' in there, and how they'd only just 'woken up' or something. So I can draw out that the Crystal Ponies were placed under a sort of spell inducing a great slumber and now the mane 6 are attempting to figure out what happened?
> 
> Awesome.


Do Crystal ponies count as a new type of pony?  Or are they just earth ponies?


Also I just realized the first public release of fighting is magic is just going to have the mane6 with the other characters coming out later, and that they have four out of the six in the game already.  That means we're getting closer to it finally being released.  Which begs the question, who has a server we can all play on?  Mane6 has said the game uses fightermaker and it's nowhere near a system hog, so even if you have a terribly old server or such you can still play it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This


My response.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: another season three promo video popped up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone in there has a smart phone recording that.

"all right bronies, time to get out your iPhones"

I like the whole steadycam shot at the end. :V


----------



## Cain (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Do Crystal ponies count as a new type of pony?  Or are they just earth ponies?
> 
> 
> Also I just realized the first public release of fighting is magic is just going to have the mane6 with the other characters coming out later, and that they have four out of the six in the game already.  That means we're getting closer to it finally being released.  Which begs the question, who has a server we can all play on?  Mane6 has said the game uses fightermaker and it's nowhere near a system hog, so even if you have a terribly old server or such you can still play it.


I think they're technically a new type. With the look of their manes, and the fact Twilight says 'They don't have the crystal look of their coat like they used to' or something, which means they probably are very different.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I think they're technically a new type. With the look of their manes, and the fact Twilight says 'They don't have the crystal look of their coat like they used to' or something, which means they probably are very different.


I wonder what they'll look like after <insert unknown plot> is resolved.  If that's true then what do you think they'll look like?  I doubt they'll look literally like crystals.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> <insert unknown plot>


Official Synopsises:

"A magical empire has suddenly appeared in the arctic north of Equestria, and PRINCESS CELESTIA needs TWILIGHT SPARKLE and her friends to find a way to protect it. While her friends try to keep the Crystal Ponies occupied at the Crystal Faire, TWILIGHT SPARKLE searches for the hidden Crystal Heart that is the key to keeping their empire safe from harm!"

Source: http://mutatingraven.deviantart.com/journal/MLP-s-301-and-302-The-Crystal-Empire-332064086


----------



## Cain (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wonder what they'll look like after <insert unknown plot> is resolved.  If that's true then what do you think they'll look like?  I doubt they'll look literally like crystals.


I guess they'd be kind of shiny?
I don't know really xD


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I seriously have to stop reading this thread, way too many spoilers right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Day Coydog said:


> I seriously have to stop reading this thread, way too many spoilers right now.


Meh, they just need to use the 



Spoiler



[ /SPOILER] tag.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Day Coydog said:


> I seriously have to stop reading this thread, way too many spoilers right now.


I don't think previews count as spoilers


----------



## Conker (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The MLP facebook page keeps cockteasing the fans about the upcoming Gameloft iOS game. Seems like it'll be here soon. 

I really want some concrete information though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> The MLP facebook page keeps cockteasing the fans about the upcoming Gameloft iOS game. Seems like it'll be here soon.
> 
> I really want some concrete information though.


Unfortunately I don't have a smartphone or tablet.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode 3 won't be released until we destroy Microsoft. Time to fire the orbital friendship cannon!!!

Also, I'm surprised no one has posted these yet:


Spoiler: crystal song (season 3)



[yt]3LkJ3_nVq8s[/yt]





Spoiler: failure success song (season 3)



[yt]9587NQm6OVw[/yt]



And a clearer version of that season 3 teaser


Spoiler: season 3 teaser



[yt]D8hZnE3RJLM[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^Sorry Crazylee, they've been posted already.


----------



## kuto (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

all i have to say is give the show a chance and if you dont like it thats fine. i hated adventure time before i watched it and now i like both mlp and adventure time


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Episode 3 won't be released until we destroy Microsoft. Time to fire the orbital friendship cannon!!!
> 
> Also, I'm surprised no one has posted these yet:
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I just don't like those two songs. They don't have the heart of oh say the last season's finale and if you can't outdo yourself why try? 

I will say its a little interesting that they used a deeper voice for spike's singing in the second though.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Hmmm. I just don't like those two songs. They don't have the heart of oh say the last season's finale and if you can't outdo yourself why try?


You shouldn't compare every song to _This Day Aria._ It's like comparing every episode to the season finale.


----------



## Conker (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a smartphone or tablet.


If you've an iPod Touch as your MP3 player, you'll be set. That's what I have. 

Blarg. I'm really worried that it'll be a shitty collection of mini games used to cash in on the younger audience. Gameloft DOES make good games--even if they have to copy the formulas of other games--but licensed based games are generally shit.

Went to EQD and found some info on the game:

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/10/my-little-pony-mobile-game-information.html#more

Basically it's the Sims meets mini games, and I dislike both. The game will be free though, so at least that's a thing. Kind of surprising really


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well! I gave the show a chance, and watched the first episode of the first season. After finishing the episode, the conclusion? I can see it being an acquired taste. I mean, the animation was something to take note of, because I haven't seen anything much like it. Very fluid and expressive, keeping in tone with the show's appeal. So, that warrants a plus! 
Other than that, there's not much else I can see that would be appealing to me. I guess maybe I'm immune to the Bronification process, or maybe because I just don't see myself being an MLP:FiM fan. 

But hey, at least I gave it a shot. Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> Well! I gave the show a chance, and watched the first episode of the first season. After finishing the episode, the conclusion? I can see it being an acquired taste. I mean, the animation was something to take note of, because I haven't seen anything much like it. Very fluid and expressive, keeping in tone with the show's appeal. So, that warrants a plus!
> Other than that, there's not much else I can see that would be appealing to me. I guess maybe I'm immune to the Bronification process, or maybe because I just don't see myself being an MLP:FiM fan.
> 
> But hey, at least I gave it a shot. Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯



Fine by me, although I should mention most people consider the first two episodes to be sub-par, and I personally only got into it by the fourth. (Applebuck Season)


----------



## Cain (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Non-pony related, but
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ
Watch a possible moment in history, as Felix Baumgartner attempts to break the speed barrier in the world's highest freefall.
If ya aren't watching it already


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> But hey, at least I gave it a shot. Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


Took the words right out of my mouth.

Not everyone will be a fan of the show or be assimilated, but pretty much all we ask of people is to at least give it a shot.  The reason being alot of the time many people absolutely refuse to watch it and later on when they finally do watch it they find out they enjoy it.

Also this made me laugh harder than it should have.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

To be fair, the first episodes are probably the worst episodes to start off on. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> Not everyone will be a fan of the show or be assimilated, but pretty much all we ask of people is to at least give it a shot.  The reason being alot of the time many people absolutely refuse to watch it and later on when they finally do watch it they find out they enjoy it.



I believe the term which would be most suited to this sentiment would be 'Don't knock it 'till you try it!' But still, it just irks me when I see someone hating on Bronies or Furries, only to find out that they know little to nothing about them. l=/


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you that don't know Tara is doing a art auction to help a girl with cancer.  It's been going on for a while and this isn't the first charity drive.  I just thought I'd let you all know.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/10/art-for-kikis-fund-currently-auctioning.html
Stuff for sale at the moment-
http://www.ebay.com/sch/twilightlic...492028&ViewItem=&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> But still, it just irks me when I see someone hating on Bronies or Furries, only to find out that they know little to nothing about them. l=/




A lot of furries and bronies have it coming. The ones that you see complain about "OH WE GET BASHED ON A LOT" are the same kinds of people who greet random strangers with "YEH! BROHOOF/PAWFIVE!!!!".


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> A lot of furries and bronies have it coming. The ones that you see complain about "OH WE GET BASHED ON A LOT" are the same kinds of people who greet random strangers with "YEH! BROHOOF/PAWFIVE!!!!".



And yet, that is how most people see us. Weird, attention-depraved drama queens who prance around in rainbow-colored fursuits chanting 'FUR PRIDE!'. Whereas the fair few of us are a well-rounded, intelligent and insightful group of individuals which like being in the fandom, just for the sake of being apart of it. Sad, but true. =/

And good on Tara! It warms my heart to see stuff like this. (=3 How much money have they pooled at the moment?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> And yet, that is how most people see us. Weird, attention-depraved drama queens who prance around in rainbow-colored fursuits chanting 'FUR PRIDE!'. Whereas the fair few of us are a well-rounded, intelligent and insightful group of individuals which like being in the fandom, just for the sake of being apart of it. Sad, but true. =/
> 
> And good on Tara! It warms my heart to see stuff like this. (=3 How much money have they pooled at the moment?


That mentality is why I've been pretty chill as of late.  I've come to realize that pretty much every fandom on average has half of their members that are normal people, another quarter are stereotypical nerds, and a half of that are people in it for porn, and the remaining are the stereotypical annoying nerds and even by their own members think should leave.  So why think of any fandom as better than each other?  For instance I doubt EVERY last CoD player is a stereotypical gamer who quits their job to play all day long.  Getting in a pissing match of "well my fandom is better" is juvenile, cause there is no geek hierachy; every fandom is on the same level.
For instance I no longer hate bieber fans or even rebecca black for their fans.  Cause even though there's plenty of bieber fans who are obsessed about him and don't understand how to spell words properly at least half of their fans are tolerable.
The ONLY fandom I hate anymore is the Twilight franchise(with vampires), due to the whole plot of the franchise being about pedophilia.


That's the brony fandom's paragon.  Bronies set records when it comes to charity.  Every fandom has good aspects to it.  Such as how furries make really good costumes, or how scifi fans were able to get the serenity movie made through their own pockets, or how it's thanks to startrek we have cellphones.

Also, lol Felix Rainboom


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That mentality is why I've been pretty chill as of late.  I've come to realize that pretty much every fandom on average has half of their members that are normal people, another quarter are stereotypical nerds, and a half of that are people in it for porn, and the remaining are the stereotypical annoying nerds and even by their own members think should leave.  So why think of any fandom as better than each other?  For instance I doubt EVERY last CoD player is a stereotypical gamer who quits their job to play all day long.  Getting in a pissing match of "well my fandom is better" is juvenile, cause there is no geek hierachy; every fandom is on the same level.
> For instance I no longer hate bieber fans or even rebecca black for their fans.  Cause even though there's plenty of bieber fans who are obsessed about him and don't understand how to spell words properly at least half of their fans are tolerable.
> The ONLY fandom I hate anymore is the Twilight franchise(with vampires), due to the whole plot of the franchise being about pedophilia.
> 
> ...



Precisely. To compare fandoms against each other is like trying to compare chocolate and strawberry ice cream. A lot of people will prefer chocolate, and vice versa with strawberry. But in the end, it's just ice cream! The same can be said for all internet fandoms. Weeaboos, Furries, Bronies etc will always have their good and bad sides to them. But still. 
The sad truth that we've probably already accepted, is that everyone is going to hate something you like. And preaching about it and spouting 'FURRY PRIDE!' or 'STAND UP, MY BRONIES!' will not help your situation at all. This is why we're hated half the time. It's the people who flip the fuck out when someone doesn't like what they like. But that's not to say you can't talk about it. Of course you can! Mention it in a conversation, ask your friends if they've heard about it, and so on and so forth. l=)

My point is that everyone is going to hate something you like. No sense in wasting time and shouting back at them, when you could be out doing what you love. =)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ugh yeah. I have all three of the charity MLP albums, but the one song I can't stand is 'Proud to be one of the bronies'.
I mean, ugh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well it looks like appledash, rarijack, pinkiejack, twijack, and flutterjack have all been disproved-
http://cheezburger.com/6661664256
(trolololo)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone seen this site: http://safeponi.com/index.php?page=post&s=list&tags=all&pid=250

It's basically an e621 rip off for pony art. 

To be fair though there is VERY little porn on that safeponi.com site.


----------



## Teal (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So now everyone except my dad watches MLP. That's five people counting me...what have I done?

Does anyone use the site We Love Fine? I wanted to know if they're any good or not.
Also where are the best places to get shirts and stuff?


----------



## Ames (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TealMoon said:


> So now everyone except my dad watches MLP. That's five people counting me...what have I done?
> 
> Does anyone use the site We Love Fine? I wanted to know if they're any good or not.
> Also where are the best places to get shirts and stuff?



WeLoveFine is where most neckbearded spaghetti-spilling bronies get their apparel from.
I can't exactly say that the majority of the merchandise is tasteful in any sense, but there are some cool designs.

If you want, you can always get custom shirts from sites like vistaprint or something.  Then you can really have whatever you want.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well it looks like appledash, rarijack, pinkiejack, twijack, and flutterjack have all been disproved-
> http://cheezburger.com/6661664256
> (trolololo)


How is it physically possible for Granny Smith to be Apple Jack's daughter?


----------



## Cain (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well it looks like appledash, rarijack, pinkiejack, twijack, and flutterjack have all been disproved-
> http://cheezburger.com/6661664256
> (trolololo)


Oh god why.
Incest marriage. Lovely.


TealMoon said:


> So now everyone except my dad watches MLP. That's five people counting me...what have I done?
> 
> Does anyone use the site We Love Fine? I wanted to know if they're any good or not.
> Also where are the best places to get shirts and stuff?


Welovefine has pretty much /all/ the decent pony merch in terms of clothing. They have bags too. 
A lot of the designs I've seen are pretty cool, I'd love to have some.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> How is it physically possible for Granny Smith to be Apple Jack's daughter?


Maybe she put metal in the microwave while making popcorn to watch a supernova and travelled back in time and accidentally killed one of her ancestors in a nuclear bomb test on a top secret air force base?


TealMoon said:


> So now everyone except my dad watches MLP. That's five people counting me...what have I done?


A fine deed.

Also Utorrent got ponied-
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/418/651/d7d.png

Also Derpy is now officially a mailpony-
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152136571340072


----------



## Ames (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not usually a fan of poops, but this dude is a fucking genius.
He actually managed to make Dusk's Dawn entertaining.  I thought making Dane Cook funny was already pushing the boundaries of science and physical possibility, but this dude tosses the rules of humorical physics out the window.

[yt]_99r6lOf6AQ[/yt]

That ending was nothing short of perfection.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I'm not usually a fan of poops, but this dude is a fucking genius.
> He actually managed to make Dusk's Dawn entertaining.  I thought making Dane Cook funny was already pushing the boundaries of science and physical possibility, but this dude tosses the rules of humorical physics out the window.
> 
> -ohgodmy***kingsides!-
> ...



You know an MLP poop is funny when a non-Brony is laughing breathlessly on the ground while clutching his sides in pain. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey anybody.  I used to watch applesarcum/sweetsing (a popular mlp artist) on DA and he's left both DA and FA.  Anybody know where else he posts?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So after 171 pages did you guys finally figure out what it is with all this "My Little Pony" stuff?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Saliva said:


> So after 171 pages did you guys finally figure out what it is with all this "My Little Pony" stuff?


Eeyup.
A little bit of everything for a ton of people.
Good songs, smooth animation, upbeat plots, 90's style cartoon, likeable characters, well defined personality for characters that even the littlest quote people can instantly recognize who said it even if they haven't seen the episode, how the episodes have been getting even better and better, and how they have yet to disappoint the hype train yet.

And that's just the tv show.
As for the fanbase we pwn every other fanbase when it comes to charities, how fans are even starting to make their own fan episodes, fan video games, radio plays on top of what the average fanbase puts out.  How unlike other fanbases it's alot easier to become popular through talent alone.
Oh did I mention the charity work already?  We helped fund a children's orphanage and hospital in africa.  As well as how Tara Strong is auctioning one of a kind artwork to help a child with cancer.  We even beat notch in the humble indie bundle charity TWICE.  It's a good feeling when some many people work together to do good for others.


Tl:dr; camaraderie is magic


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Canonfodder left out the main reason: the porn.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Canonfodder left out the main reason: the porn.



Pretty much this.

I bet a lot of Bronies are afraid to look at the porn but then watch the show and secretly fap to it afterward in private.

I watched the show on YouTube -- it was okay.

But these die hard fans...  There's another motivating factor at play.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Canonfodder left out the main reason: the porn.


You'd have to be pretty new to the internet to expect any fandom to not have porn. . . or just stupid.
Technically pokemon has the most porn of any fanbase, so using your logic pokemon fans are in it for the porn. . . as well as mass effect fans, as well as digimon fans, as well as star trek fans, as well as star wars fans, as well as dnd fans, as well as WoW fans, as well as sonic fans, as well as yu-gi-oh fans, as well as evangelion fans, as well as naruto fans, as well as minecraft fans, as well as fallout fans, as well as CoD fans, as well as halo fans.  You get the point.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You'd have to be pretty new to the internet to expect any fandom to not have porn. . . or just stupid.
> Technically pokemon has the most porn of any fanbase, so using your logic pokemon fans are in it for the porn. . . as well as mass effect fans, as well as digimon fans, as well as star trek fans, as well as star wars fans, as well as dnd fans, as well as WoW fans, as well as sonic fans, as well as yu-gi-oh fans, as well as evangelion fans, as well as naruto fans, as well as minecraft fans, as well as fallout fans, as well as CoD fans, as well as halo fans.  You get the point.



Nobody was talking about the whole MLP fanbase, just the really die hard fans.

(like the ones who post hundreds of pages about it)


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Nobody was talking about the while MLP fanbase, just the really die hard fans.
> 
> (like the ones who post hundreds of pages in threads about it)


Saliva asks why people like mlp -> CF answers why people like mlp -> Toshabi posts sarcastic comment about why people like mlp-> Ricky says the conversation wasn't about the mlp fanbase, just die hard fans.
brain.exe has performed illegal operation, press any key to reboot.

We were talking about why people like it.  How did you jump the shark that much?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Saliva asks why people like mlp -> CF answers why people like mlp -> Toshabi posts sarcastic comment about why people like mlp-> Ricky says the conversation wasn't about the mlp fanbase, just die hard fans.
> brain.exe has performed illegal operation, press any key to reboot.



Well, OBVIOUSLY not every person who has ever watched MLP and liked it has porn stashed away.

That's just silly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 90's style cartoon



What?



Ricky said:


> Well, OBVIOUSLY not every person who has ever watched MLP and liked it has porn stashed away.
> 
> That's just silly.



I don't like MLP and even I have porn of it.

Of course, they're bipedal. I'm not that sick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Saliva said:


> What?


What I mean by that is the old style of cartoon plots in which the cartoon doesn't seem like a satire of a cartoon or treats the viewer like a moron, but rather has plot exposition and conflict in the episode that is resolved through believable plot resolution.

What I mean by that is the episodes do in fact have plots to them that are resolved, instead of how so many cartoons nowadays instead of solving the conflict through ridiculous deus ex machina.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Saliva said:


> I don't like MLP and even I have porn of it.



Good!  I'm proud of you =P

I'm convinced there are _some _MLP fans who don't care about the porn and just like the show.

That's not the overwhelming majority though and _none _of the die hard fans.



> Of course, they're bipedal. I'm not that sick.



Stop rationalizing your fetishes :V



CannonFodder said:


> What I mean by that is the old style of  cartoon plots in which the cartoon doesn't seem like a satire of a  cartoon or treats the viewer like a moron, but rather has plot  exposition and conflict in the episode that is resolved through  believable plot resolution.



yeeeeah...  plot :roll:

right


----------



## Wezen (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Er, slightly off topic from this convo but The Hub on FB just posted this:







Mayhaps we get an official release date for Season 3 tomorrow?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wezen said:


> Er, slightly off topic from this convo but The Hub on FB just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably.
They've been talking about how they plan on telling us the official release date atleast a month in advance and they've said they plan on releasing it in november.  So that probably means either November 17th or 24th is going to be the release date.


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

M.A. Larson just tweeted this: 





			
				M.A. Larson said:
			
		

> SPOILER: The Hub likes spoilers, so here's one: Season Three premiere confirmed 11/14/2013. You heard it here first. #*MLPFiM*


2013?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You'd have to be pretty new to the internet to expect any fandom to not have porn. . . or just stupid.
> Technically pokemon has the most porn of any fanbase, so using your logic pokemon fans are in it for the porn. . . as well as mass effect fans, as well as digimon fans, as well as star trek fans, as well as star wars fans, as well as dnd fans, as well as WoW fans, as well as sonic fans, as well as yu-gi-oh fans, as well as evangelion fans, as well as naruto fans, as well as minecraft fans, as well as fallout fans, as well as CoD fans, as well as halo fans.  You get the point.



I love how wounded up furry bronies get when you mention the taboo known as clop. It's kawaii desu yo.


----------



## Cain (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> M.A. Larson just tweeted this:
> 2013?


You know how famous anyone involved with MLP are for trolling, right?


Toshabi said:


> I love how wounded up furry bronies get when you mention the taboo known as clop. It's kawaii desu yo.


Nobody does that. Pretty much all bronies know that r34 exists, and cloppers with them. We acknowledge them, but don't try to completely cover it up. 
It's like you're saying how annoyed furries get when you mention yiff. Which doesn't make any sense.
You make no sense.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I love how wounded up furry bronies get when you mention the taboo known as clop. It's kawaii desu yo.



Define 'wounded up'.
Because it sure as hell isn't 'disagrees with you'.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The fact that he blew up on me making a joke in the manner that he did. It was incredibly silly and funny to see him go out of his way to explain how porn wasn't an essential part of the MLP community (obviously) and try to protect the honor/explain why porn isn't why people tune in to MLP. Every time anyone has anything to say about MLP, he'll immediately jump on the opportunity to defend thy princess to try to turn their negative way of thinking of his hobby rather then say "that's life" and carry on. He has to explain why he loves MLP, go into details and literally go into paragraph upon paragraph of discussion when all he simply has to do is either laugh or say "oh, well that's okay". It's like he's the good white knight of MLP that feels it's his royal, sacred duty to protect the dignity of MLP, which I find quite hilarious and a little bit on the depressing side. :V


----------



## Cain (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also
NOVEMBER 10th!
Most likely.
Still unconfirmed by the hub and hasbro as of yet, but if Entertainment Weekly said it, it's gotta be a pretty big fuck-up if it's wrong.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Snip


Unnecessary rant was unnecessary.

Play nice.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Unnecessary rant was unnecessary.
> 
> Play nice.



It's kind of hypocritical replying to a well thought-out post giving so little content.

I could argue *your post* was even more unnecessary.

You could at least explain why you feel that way :roll:


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Also
> NOVEMBER 10th!
> Most likely.
> Still unconfirmed by the hub and hasbro as of yet, but if Entertainment Weekly said it, it's gotta be a pretty big fuck-up if it's wrong.


And today is the day bronies broke the internet.


Spoiler: continuing the rabble discussion






Toshabi said:


> The fact that he blew up on me making a joke in the manner that he did. It was incredibly silly and funny to see him go out of his way to explain how porn wasn't an essential part of the MLP community (obviously) and try to protect the honor/explain why porn isn't why people tune in to MLP. Every time anyone has anything to say about MLP, he'll immediately jump on the opportunity to defend thy princess to try to turn their negative way of thinking of his hobby rather then say "that's life" and carry on. He has to explain why he loves MLP, go into details and literally go into paragraph upon paragraph of discussion when all he simply has to do is either laugh or say "oh, well that's okay". It's like he's the good white knight of MLP that feels it's his royal, sacred duty to protect the dignity of MLP, which I find quite hilarious and a little bit on the depressing side. :V


Cause I've been on the internet long enough to know how discussions on the topic goes.
Two ways the conversation could have gone-
1)Person 1 says <x> has porn of it -> Person 2 admits that yes there is porn, but not everyone is into it -> Person 1 or in this case probably some random poster smelling the immenient shitstorm posts something along the lines of "ermagad they admitted that some people like porn.  That must mean everyone into <x> fanbase is manchildren/perverts/cancer on the internet destroying the world"
2)Person 1 says <x> has porn of it -> Person 2 downplays the porn -> Person 1 calls person 2 a white knight.

Personally if I have a choice in a conversation, I would rather something think of me as what you posted rather than someone smelling the conflict without fail starting a slapfight by posting annectdotal evidence to try and prove their point burning the thread into the ground and eventually getting it locked while at the same time claiming the opposing party was at fault.  I should know; I'm the lvl 100 destroyer of threads.

Tl:dr; I smelled a shitstorm a brewing and immediately put out the fire.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's ok CF, i get a twisted enjoyment out of your silliness and ironic sense of forum perception.

I just love pulling your flippers.



Vukasin said:


> Unnecessary rant was unnecessary.
> 
> Play nice.



Ignorant post was ignorant. Keep your buns out of discussions you haven't fully looked into, before i serve you a steaming hot plate of  text that's guaranteed to fill your head with shame, self-disappointment and the odd sense of bloatedness. You've been warned. :V


----------



## Wezen (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*






Confirmed - posted by The Hub on FB.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And just like that, pony countdown dropped by 21 days. They update that shizz fast.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> It's kind of hypocritical replying to a well thought-out post giving so little content.


I don't want to continue an argument. I just wanted to point out it wasn't needed and move on.



Ricky said:


> You could at least explain why you feel that way :roll:


The first two sentences are to answer someones question. Fair enough. The rest of it however, is a silly rant against a member of the thread. We (Or and least I) don't want that here. It's an MLP thread not a "rant against other members" thread.



Toshabi said:


> Ignorant post was ignorant. Keep your buns out of discussions you haven't fully looked into


What was there to look into? I read your rant and that was all I was addressing.



Toshabi said:


> before i serve you a steaming hot plate of  text that's guaranteed to fill your head with shame, self-disappointment and the odd sense of bloatedness. You've been warned. :V


Can't tell if joking or trying to be a tough guy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I sure hope they release the episodes once every two weeks, cause if they just show them all once a week the wait inbetween season 3 and 4 will be even worse.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I don't want to continue an argument. I just wanted to point out it wasn't needed and move on.
> 
> 
> The first two sentences are to answer someones question. Fair enough. The rest of it however, is a silly rant against a member of the thread. We (Or and least I) don't want that here. It's an MLP thread not a "rant against other members" thread.
> ...


Check out the previous page honey cups and arm yourself with knowledge.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Check out the previous page honey cups and arm yourself with knowledge.


Yes, I know about the discussion. I was saying your CF rant was unnecessary, not the posts before that.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The first two sentences are to answer someones  question. Fair enough. The rest of it however, is a silly rant against a  member of the thread. We (Or and least I) don't want that here. It's an  MLP thread not a "rant against other members" thread.



So we only can post things _you want_ in here?

Because this is the Vukasin forums...

Anyway, this is getting quite silly so I'm going to let you be and you can all continue jerking off to your ponies.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> So we only can post things _you want_ in here?
> 
> Because this is the Vukasin forums...


Okay, I guess that was pretty poorly worded. Let me try again.

We should keep the pony thread about ponies rather than ranting about each other. If you have something to say to someone then PM them or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> So we only can post things _you want_ in here?
> 
> Because this is the Vukasin forums...
> 
> Anyway, this is getting quite silly so I'm going to let you be and you can all continue jerking off to your ponies.


Dudes, chill the fuck out.


Vukasin said:


> Okay, I guess that was pretty poorly worded. Let me try again.
> 
> We should keep the pony thread about ponies rather than ranting about  each other. If you have something to say to someone then PM them or  something.


I think what Vukasin means is we should keep the thread on topic.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All this because i joked about pony porn. I'm such a little stinker. :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Some more spoilers are leaking out and trixie's return is in fact going to be in episode 3(the one with the failure song).  All aboard the hype train.


Spoiler: what I guess it is about



If I had to take a guess since we already know celestia is going going be taking on another personal student that trixie may be it.  Well isn't that a kick in the teeth for twilight?


----------



## Ames (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]aC1RF14rRbU[/yt]

Pone?  In my Castlevania?

unpossible


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Pone?  In my Castlevania?
> 
> unpossible


It looks like it's actually going to be really good too.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have discovered something about MLP. If you attach it to anythingâ€‹ interest in said thing skyrockets. I took a rifle magazine and did some stippling/engraving to it, posted it on DA/FA. Not 1 fuck was given. A friend of my asks me to do a MLP painting on a PMAG for him, I reluctantly agree (I hate MLP, but he is my bro). I have posted it on FA, and _BAM_ favorites, watches, and comments up the ass. Something tells me that if you make a MLP dictionary people will still buy it.


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

....fuck.

[yt]o5hJgYGni2M[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> ....fuck.
> 
> [yt]o5hJgYGni2M[/yt]


Excuse me while I clean the blood off my desk.

But great animation, though.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> ....fuck.


The animation was incredibly well done though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> ....fuck.
> 
> [yt]o5hJgYGni2M[/yt]


I have to remember this joke for future use.



Spoiler: the latest twilight toys



Have her as a alicorn


Oh please don't let this be true.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That joke broke brain me.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bipolar Bear said:


> But hey, at least I gave it a shot. Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


I'd say give it at least 4-5 episodes.
When people give Madoka a chance I tell them to watch the first 3 episodes. If after episode 3 they don't like it, I don't blame them.


I just found the Stalkerloo tumblr ask blog. This guy's art style is just damn creepy. I don't know if it's the attempt at realism that brings it into uncanny valley territory, or the fact that the attention to detail makes me wonder if I'm looking at the pic on a high-def tv. But yea, his art style is just disturbing.

And the only creature capable of defeating Celestia has been found. :3


----------



## Cain (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have to remember this joke for future use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read a fanfic about Twilight becoming an Alicorn. The process, I mean. 
It bordered on the obscene.
Let's just say 'reproduction' between her and an existing alicorn took place.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was talking to a guy I knew who I thought liked MLP around some other people.

"Oh, there's this image with Celestia... okay you remember that episode with spike and the dragons and twilight..."
"What show are you babbling about?"
"MLP"
"...hahahahahahahahahahaha.... you WATCH that stuff? hah.
Well, I guess each to their own."














(this would have worked better if I could post images here)


Well, at least I had an entertaining party with a pile of rocks and a sack of flour afterwards. The flour was a great conversationalist.


----------



## Flippy (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh! I forgot to post here that I went to the Hasbro MLP panel at New York Comic Con last weekend. I learned a whole lot & would have learned more but their legal people kept the panelists mouths shout for the most part. At least I got to see the a scence from the new season. Pinkie was all sorts of sneaky in her own little way. I'm looking forward to possibly meeting King Somber in the new season. He sounds like an interesting badie. [yt]D8hZnE3RJLM[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I was talking to a guy I knew who I thought liked MLP around some other people.
> 
> "Oh, there's this image with Celestia... okay you remember that episode with spike and the dragons and twilight..."
> "What show are you babbling about?"
> ...


You could have tried betting him to watch five episodes that he would like it.



I'm thinking about starting to read antipodes.  If someone here reads it, is it worth a read?  I really don't know anything about it to be honest.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've never heard of it.


----------



## Ames (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm thinking about starting to read antipodes.  If someone here reads it, is it worth a read?  I really don't know anything about it to be honest.



It's been on my to-read list for forever now, I guess I finally have an excuse to start now that it's finished.


----------



## Cain (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've embarked on the journey that is reading End Of Ponies.
12 chapters in.

http://www.derpibooru.org/122670?scope=scped464cf8fced449b0e1dc60940a660f77cec728b2


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh wow, they are already taking pre-orders for the second and third issues of the mlp comic books.  You folks had better hurry and pre-order.  It's only 19 days until season 3 and 40 days until the comic books start coming out.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't tell me how to be a brony!!!


----------



## SakuraFoxFurry (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Generation 1 has the best cartoon. The pilot episode "Rescue from midnight castle" is the best episode in My Little Pony history.


----------



## Ames (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SakuraFoxFurry said:


> Generation 1 has the best cartoon. The pilot episode "Rescue from midnight castle" is the best episode in My Little Pony history.



Follow me to the gay bath house.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SakuraFoxFurry said:


> Generation 1 has the best cartoon. The pilot episode "Rescue from midnight castle" is the best episode in My Little Pony history.


What are your thoughts on the latest generation and the emergence of the "brony" fandom?


Also I hate to keep asking for other good artists, but I've already added some of the suggestions people had last time.  I'm one of those people that is constantly adding artists to my watch list, right now I'm watching 300 artists and such.  However do you guys have anymore suggestions on good mlp artists to watch?


----------



## Cain (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's too much good Pinkamena art out there.
Damn you, brain, for making me interpret grimdark and gore as good genres of art and fiction.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> There's too much good Pinkamena art out there.


There's never too much of a good thing. 

"Some Broke" is literally the best thing to come out of Cupcakes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Whoa shit.
Andrea Libman, mandopony and blackgryp0n are going to do some songs together.  I wonder what it'll be?


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wonder what it'll be?


Something good I imagine


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: season 3 episode 3



The episode summary is up on a site and the plot is that pinkie finds a magic mirror and creates multiple magic copies of herself


-And that is how Equestria was unmade.


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whoa shit.
> Andrea Libman, mandopony and blackgryp0n are going to do some songs together.  I wonder what it'll be?


Bring on more music like "Breaking Bonds"


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Bring on more music like "Breaking Bonds"


That wouldn't come from them  You gotta look to Pinkie Guy, Bronyfied, Prince Whateverer and a few others for that.

That song is badass though


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That wouldn't come from them  You gotta look to Pinkie Guy, Bronyfied, Prince Whateverer and a few others for that.
> 
> That song is badass though


I think Mandopony worked on it though.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I think Mandopony worked on it though.


He did, sort of. He sang the first verse and that's it really.

Prince was the one who brought everyone together, composed most of it and did all the mixing/mastering.

EDIT: Edd (Drummer for AcousticBrony) did a lot of the work too. He was the one who got mando in on it and did a bit of the composing.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/8634914/1/Spike-becomes-a-Coke-Addict


----------



## Cain (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Greg said:


> http://www.fanfiction.net/s/8634914/1/Spike-becomes-a-Coke-Addict


...


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Greg said:


> http://www.fanfiction.net/s/8634914/1/Spike-becomes-a-Coke-Addict



Tertiary Moral: Keep shotguns out of reach of baby dragons.


----------



## Ames (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Surprisingly entertaining read.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ruh-roh, they're not going to throttle the episodes this season apparently and just going to release them one week after another.  With only 13 episodes in the season that means the wait between seasons next time is going to be even worse.
Spoilers


Spoiler: discussion about spoilers



I guess this means Rainbow is going to try out for the wonderbolts?  I wonder if she'll make it.  Probably, but I'm not sure how that'll fit into the show, cause will it just become a job for her?  How will she continue to be a mane6 if she works in canterlot.


----------



## Cain (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Ruh-roh, they're not going to throttle the episodes this season apparently and just going to release them one week after another.  With only 13 episodes in the season that means the wait between seasons next time is going to be even worse.
> Spoilers
> 
> 
> ...


Why Hasbro, why?!


----------



## Ames (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Why Hasbro, why?!



CAPITALISM

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

2Gryphon did a pony rant


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> 2Gryphon did a pony rant


He's got a point.  Every time a new fandom comes on the scene somebody loses their shit.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> 2Gryphon did a pony rant



Suddenly I wonder if Gilda footage could be remixed to the rant.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, what is going on?
A bunch of pony tumblr blogs are getting hit by a group mass flagging pony accounts.  Some of the blogs getting taken down I can understand, but some of them just don't make a lick of fucking sense why they were taken down.  Tumblr needs to put in a system to prevent a group of individuals from mass spamming false reports.  Idunno a IP tracker or something.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, what is going on?
> A bunch of pony tumblr blogs are getting hit by a group mass flagging pony accounts.  Some of the blogs getting taken down I can understand, but some of them just don't make a lick of fucking sense why they were taken down.  Tumblr needs to put in a system to prevent a group of individuals from mass spamming false reports.  Idunno a IP tracker or something.


The only ones I've heard about being taken down are porn blogs that have underage characters or ponyXhuman stuff. I didn't think anyone else was being taken down.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The only ones I've heard about being taken down are porn blogs that have underage characters or ponyXhuman stuff. I didn't think anyone else was being taken down.


Shinz0r's second tumblr got taken down and he didn't even have any underage characters or ponyxhuman stuff on that.  Spitfireart _almost_ got banned as well and she didn't.  A couple of the not as popular artists I watch also got banned and they never drew porn or anything close.
Somebody is organizing a raid and it's not a "lol I'm s00per l337 haxorz" raid either, they know their shit.


----------



## Ames (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy fucking shit.

Finally got around to reading First Week of Winter today.

Started off as a "typical" crossover of MLP and The Thing, but progressed to interdimensional lovecraftian WHAT-THE-FUCKERY the last few chapters.  Never read anything quite like this before.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Holy fucking shit.
> 
> Finally got around to reading First Week of Winter today.
> 
> Started off as a "typical" crossover of MLP and The Thing, but progressed to interdimensional lovecraftian WHAT-THE-FUCKERY the last few chapters.  Never read anything quite like this before.


I would read it, but I have a extreme number of fanfics on backlog that I already need to read.  Also schoolwork.



Also there's a eight minute preview of the season premiÃ¨re.  If you don't want any spoilers then don't watch it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, what is going on?
> A bunch of pony tumblr blogs are getting hit by a group mass flagging  pony accounts.  Some of the blogs getting taken down I can understand,  but some of them just don't make a lick of fucking sense why they were  taken down.  Tumblr needs to put in a system to prevent a group of  individuals from mass spamming false reports.  Idunno a IP tracker or  something.


Hopefully they didn't delete my favorite tumblrs or someone's gettin a knife in the head.


Grrr. I once saw a video of Vinyl Scratch doing a "dubstep" final attack like in a video game, surrounded by speakers, and I could care less about the video, I just wanted to add the dubstep song they used to my collection as I thought it was good. But I can't find the video on youtube and think it got deleted. So much for that.


----------



## Cain (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Shinz0r's second tumblr got taken down and he didn't even have any underage characters or ponyxhuman stuff on that.  Spitfireart _almost_ got banned as well and she didn't.  A couple of the not as popular artists I watch also got banned and they never drew porn or anything close.
> Somebody is organizing a raid and it's not a "lol I'm s00per l337 haxorz" raid either, they know their shit.


I remember MLPforums.com got DDoS'd a bunch of times they had to get a new server.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: alicorn



If twilight is going to become a alicorn then what about her friends?  Wouldn't she live well past her friends then and if so how could she use the elements of harmony without her friends?  I highly doubt she could be the element of laughter, kindness or loyalty.  Maybe generosity or honesty, but definitely not the rest



*edit*
Oh god, I just had a terrifying thought.  How long until Disney realizes how successful the show is and tries to buy it?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, I just had a terrifying thought.  How long until Disney realizes how successful the show is and tries to buy it?



I doubt Hasbro would be so quick to sell off a popular brand, and I don't think their brands in total are attractive enough to Disney.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I doubt Disney would try to buy the rights to the brand, they's just try buy the whole of Hasbro. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I remember asking people about the story Antipodes and if anyone here has read it.  Well I've gotten into it a bit, done with chapter 14, and it's pretty worth it.  The only part that annoys me is that Spike isn't a good guy, while he's not a villain he does something that outright does not sound like something he would do even if it was for revenge.


----------



## Ames (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I remember asking people about the story Antipodes and if anyone here has read it.  Well I've gotten into it a bit, done with chapter 14, and it's pretty worth it.  The only part that annoys me is that Spike isn't a good guy, while he's not a villain he does something that outright does not sound like something he would do even if it was for revenge.



Read it, oh lawdy was it absolute shit at the beginning...
Had half the mind to just quit after the first ten chapters or so.  But then it got steadily better, you can see the author progressively improve.
Overall, it was an okay read.  Still don't get why so many people are hyped about it.  It's really nothing special at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Read it, oh lawdy was it absolute shit at the beginning...
> Had half the mind to just quit after the first ten chapters or so.  But then it got steadily better, you can see the author progressively improve.
> Overall, it was an okay read.  Still don't get why so many people are hyped about it.  It's really nothing special at all.


Your fast reading skills are making me look bad.  Yeah, the first ten chapters are bad and there's a number of grammatical errors.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had a thought on the whole assigning the elements of harmony. Pretty much Rarity and Applejack have consistent flaws regarding that. In one episode, Applejack lies to her friends about winning (lying by omission is still lying. She also broke a Pinkie Promise). And Rarity's generosity has been questionable as well. I did notice that Applejack is more generous than Rarity and Rarity is more willing to be honest than Applejack. I'd find them more believable if the elements just switched between them.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I had a thought on the whole assigning the elements of harmony. Pretty much Rarity and Applejack have consistent flaws regarding that. In one episode, Applejack lies to her friends about winning (lying by omission is still lying. She also broke a Pinkie Promise). And Rarity's generosity has been questionable as well. I did notice that Applejack is more generous than Rarity and Rarity is more willing to be honest than Applejack. I'd find them more believable if the elements just switched between them.



All six have been fairly consistently shown to have character flaws directly related to their elements throughout the series.

Magic: Twilight Sparkle is very powerful, but only when she's confident _and_ well-informed.  Those were one or both shaken in Boast Busters (up to the climax), Winter Wrap Up, Feeling Pinkie Keen, Lesson Zero, and It's About Time among other episodes.

Honesty: Applejack was caught boasting in Applebuck Season, fibbing in Party Of One (as well as the lie of omission in The Last Roundup), and playing dirty in Fall Weather Friends.

Loyalty: While Rainbow Dash's interests often coincide with Ponyville's and her friends', they don't always.  Mysterious Mare Do Well showed this flaw best, but it was also revealed in The Ticket Master and to a minor extent in Best Night Ever (the Wonderbolts) and May The Best Pet Win (to herself projected onto "the coolest pet" instead of to her candidate pets).  Additionally, her loyalty to her friend Applejack came to be momentarily torn by proxy with the conflict in Over A Barrel.

On an extreme tangent, perhaps there's deeper meaning to Spike being the new Rainbow Dash.

Generosity: Rarity's generosity is best questioned whenever gemstones are present, but it was at its worst in Green Isn't Your Color where the object of contention was fame.

Kindness: Fluttershy was decidedly unkind in Dragonshy, The Stare Master, Best Night Ever, and of course Putting Your Hoof Down.

Laughter: Pinkie Pie of course killed laughter in Party Of One, but she did it again in MMMystery On The Friendship Express by very nearly making enemies out of everyone else, and in a way her flaw surfaced again through most of A Friend In Deed.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Character flaws: without them, the show is too boring and predictable.


That and I feel like having the representations of those aspects show such glaring contradictions with their supposed model behavior really pushes the idea that no one is perfect and how having such flaws can be poisonous and toxic in relationships. That and I think it's bullshit altogether to have perfect characters who abide by the element/main idea given to them. It's a nice reality check for a cartoon.




Edited to add 2 cents.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> That and I think it's bullshit altogether to have perfect characters who abide by the element/main idea given to them.


*cough* Celestia *cough*


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You obviously don't follow her tumblr.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you that use debian look in your software center for vlc media's screenshots.  For those of you that don't use debian-
http://images1.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/2.0.0/vlc-2.0-poney.jpg

Internet: Bronies first you ponified Jet Blue, then Internet Explorer and even mass effect.  Do you plan on ponifying everything?
Bronies: Eventually
Internet: . . . Would you say your goals are to try and become the largest fandom on the internet?
Bronies: Of that you can be certain.
Internet: Are trying to take over the world?
Bronies: OF COURSE!


----------



## partysmores (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yep, I'm a brony.

What's weird is that on the sites I visit, Littlest Pet Shop (which hasn't even premiered yet) is getting more buzz then the season 3 premiere, which airs right before it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



partysmores said:


> Yep, I'm a brony.
> 
> What's weird is that on the sites I visit, Littlest Pet Shop (which hasn't even premiered yet) is getting more buzz then the season 3 premiere, which airs right before it.


Let me give you the obligatory welcome post-
[YT]E2so9mx3Iag[/YT]

But in all seriousness welcome aboard the thread and don't ever feel like you're not welcome here.

I've been hearing about the littlest pet shop as well.  I wonder if it's going to be good.
I think we've been waiting so long that bronies are in hibernation waiting until the premiere.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We watch and we wait...


----------



## dingozipper (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP is the new aspergers.


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



dingozipper said:


> MLP is the new aspergers.



I would liken it to more afflictive varieties of autism, but yes, that is the general consensus.  No need to restate common knowledge.

>confirmed for summerfag


----------



## dingozipper (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >confirmed for summerfag



It's winter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



dingozipper said:


> It's winter.


link
JamesB is basically calling you a noob.




So. . . Woonastuck is finally finished and egophiliac isn't continuing  with the series.  The ending was alright.  I'm going to miss it, but oh  well he's doing sliceoflife now.


----------



## Cain (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So. . . Woonastuck is finally finished and egophiliac isn't continuing  with the series.  The ending was alright.  I'm going to miss it, but oh  well he's doing sliceoflife now.


But it's pretty awesome. As long as I get pony art by him, it's awesome.


----------



## dingozipper (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> link
> JamesB is basically calling you a noob



[YaDon'tSay.jpg]

Thanks brah; think I got it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This made my day-
[YT]tHUkEuWPtSQ[/YT]


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This made my day-
> [YT]tHUkEuWPtSQ[/YT]


I couldn't even make it all the way through.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys, we voted the wrong guy into office.

If we had voted Vermin Supreme, we all would have gotten a free pony. 

[yt]GMsfiW8D0tQ[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Forgot to post about this, apparently season 4 has been confirmed.  In a DHX investors relations paper link there was a segment that said-
"  For Q4 2012, the Company earned $6.71 million for producer and service fee revenues, ​an increase of 67% versus the $4.02 million for Q4 2011, which  marks the 4th consecutive quarter of growth in this category when ​compared to the same quarter for Fiscal 2011. DHX Vancouver earned $3.19 million, an increase of 61% (Q4 2011-$1.98 

   million), and DHX Wildbrain earned $3.52 million, an increase of 73%, for Q4 2012 (Q4 2011-$2.04 million). For Q4 2012, the 

   breakdown for major projects over $0.10 million for DHX Vancouver was $1.63 million for My Little Pony Seasons 2-4, $0.91* . . .*"



I think we all saw this coming.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think we all saw this coming.



Don't mind me, just drinking some delicious brony-hater's tears.


----------



## Cain (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Forgot to post about this, apparently season 4 has been confirmed.  In a DHX investors relations paper link there was a segment that said-
> "  For Q4 2012, the Company earned $6.71 million for producer and service fee revenues,​an increase of 67% versus the $4.02 million for Q4 2011, which  marks the 4th consecutive quarter of growth in this category when​compared to the same quarter for Fiscal 2011. DHX Vancouver earned $3.19 million, an increase of 61% (Q4 2011-$1.98
> 
> million), and DHX Wildbrain earned $3.52 million, an increase of 73%, for Q4 2012 (Q4 2011-$2.04 million). For Q4 2012, the
> ...


Hasbro has too much sense to throw out a franchise that has garnered hundreds of thousands (?) of followers across the globe.

I wonder how many bronies there are now, actually.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Hasbro has too much sense to throw out a franchise that has garnered hundreds of thousands (?) of followers across the globe.
> 
> I wonder how many bronies there are now, actually.


I'd have to say somewhere close or above ten million.  We're definitely getting up there numberwise to the point here in america you can just randomly run other bronies in everyday now.  Whenever I wear my mlp shirt in public I've been getting brohoofs from random strangers.  It's getting really really popular.


----------



## Cain (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd have to say somewhere close or above ten million.  We're definitely getting up there numberwise to the point here in america you can just randomly run other bronies in everyday now.  Whenever I wear my mlp shirt in public I've been getting brohoofs from random strangers.  It's getting really really popular.


Millions....
Dayum.
We really are taking over, first the US, then the world. We've already taken over most of the internet, 'specially youtube, like RoosterTeeth, KYM, etc.
ONWARDS!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Millions....
> Dayum.
> We really are taking over, first the US, then the world. We've already taken over most of the internet, 'specially youtube, like RoosterTeeth, KYM, etc.
> ONWARDS!


Scratch what I said, it's even more-
http://herdcensus.com/generalsurvey.shtml
It's just a summary, but you can look at the long form of the survey as well.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ya think Plato would be a brony had he lived today? Someone seems to think so.

(also check out one of the comments that compares Equestrian society to that of the Transformers)

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, this is pretty cool for a pmv-
[YT]QjBMTWzZjo4[/YT]


----------



## Wakboth (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> But it's pretty awesome. As long as I get pony art by him, it's awesome.


Her; Ego's a woman.

On the subject of character flaws, the EoH don't mean the Mane Six are one-note exemplars of their element. Applejack's honesty does not mean she never fibs or tells a lie, but she's _bad at it_, and lying makes her _very_ uncomfortable. Similarly, Rarity is _both_ greedy and generous; those two qualities don't exclude one another, and add to her very dynamic personality. And of course, we all know that Fluttershy's kindness is not absolute, and she's got a lot of repressed anger inside her.


----------



## Cain (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well. It's on.
And I'm not watching it because the streams are laggy as hell for me.
1080p Youtube version tomorrow :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ah shit, I was going to watch it on tv only for how sleepy I am to cause me to fall asleep before it aired.  Looks like I'm going to have to wait for itunes.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ALL HAIL THE MONARCH!!!!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Well. It's on.
> And I'm not watching it because the streams are laggy as hell for me.
> 1080p Youtube version tomorrow :I



Yes, it's time for the ever-popular "avoid all fansites for the next few hours/day" while us poor non-Americans wait for someone to upload the latest episode to le internets and hope that the top comments aren't spoilers like 'Derpy talks!'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yes, it's time for the ever-popular "avoid all fansites for the next few hours/day" while us poor non-Americans wait for someone to upload the latest episode to Youtube and hope that the top comments aren't spoilers like 'Derpy talks!'.


Can you guys not talk about where to watch pirated versions?  The last thing we need is for someone with a itchy report button flagging the thread.  I don't have anything against people that do so, I just don't want this thread to get locked cause someone wasn't careful about the rules.



Also oh snap, we may very well get a scootaloo episode this season.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They'll have youtube version up by the end of the day today...in America.

Lots of songs in the two episodes. Pinkie Pie is still best pony.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow someone has already ponified gak and has a ask tumblr.  Took less than three hours, I'm proud of this fandom.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well that was fun. A little rushed like the season 2 opening, but still good.



Spoiler: near the ending



When in doubt, throw your wife.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just got a chance to watch it.  I liked it.  Like Hakar said it seemed a bit rushed, but it was good nonetheless.  Looks like season 3 is going to be a good season.  Was there every any doubt?




Spoiler: the ending



Oh god, it's the blackbook! Quick someone use a balefire egg!


----------



## Carnie (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Celestia is teaching Twilight bad, bad things.
That was too great though, I think I can die happy now.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Black Magic Twilight? I approve. 

I'm guessing next level will be lead to something more dangerous than she has now. Maybe Alicorn. 


And Sombra was a worse villain than Nightmare Moon. Virtually no definition whatsoever. That said, the episode delivered the laughs. Pinkie in Fluttershy costume was freaking hilarious. XD


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why can't bronies be called furries?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Weakest opening episodes of the franchise to date. 0 villain personality and every single thing was handed to them on a silver platter. It's really disappointing to see something like this thrown out there after season 2 had such an amazing close. I hope this doesn't signal a dumbing down of the story qualities of this franchise.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why can't bronies be called furries?


Cause they're their own fandom not reliant on the furry fandom for sustainment and outnumber furries number wise by millions.


Toshabi said:


> Weakest opening episodes of the franchise to date. 0 villain personality and every single thing was handed to them on a silver platter. It's really disappointing to see something like this thrown out there after season 2 had such an amazing close. I hope this doesn't signal a dumbing down of the story qualities of this franchise.


Not every episode can be as good as the season 2 finale.  Not to mention some of the episode synopsis for the next couple episodes seem like they are going to be good episodes, but that would fall under spoilers.


Spoiler: there is one thing you should be glad about



At least Sombra wasn't a alicorn


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Cause they're their own fandom not reliant on the furry fandom for sustainment and outnumber furries number wise by millions.
> 
> Not every episode can be as good as the season 2 finale.  Not to mention some of the episode synopsis for the next couple episodes seem like they are going to be good episodes, but that would fall under spoilers.
> 
> ...


 But doesn't MLP fall into the category of anthro?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> But doesn't MLP fall into the category of anthro?


You're missing the point.  In order for a fandom to be a subsidiary of another fandom it would have to be reliant to sustain itself on the other fandom.  Meaning in order for the brony fandom to be a part of the furry fandom the brony fandom would not be able to exist as it's own fandom and would die without the furry fandom.  Think of it as like Digimon, even though there's digifurs not all digimon fans are furry and you wouldn't claim that liking digimon makes someone a furry and you wouldn't claim that without the furry fandom that digimon would die out.  Contrary to popular belief liking cartoon animals does not make a person a furry.  In order for someone to be a furry they would have to have a active member of the furry fandom.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked the premier. There have definitely been better ones, but it was entertaining enough. I loved all of the Rarity moments and the hints that there's more in store for Twilight were pretty interesting. Such a let down about Sombra though. He spent the whole episode laughing earily. When he finally showed up he was really cool but nothing really happened with him. Frrp. Not a bad start to season 3 methinks.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> But doesn't MLP fall into the category of anthro?



It does...for _furries_. And therein lies the critical difference.

A brony's interest in MLP does not stem from the principal characters being talking animals. Therefore it's only a coincidence that the show is _also_ relevant to furries.

---PCJ


----------



## Aleu (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Normally the pilot episodes really aren't that great compared to the later episodes. I'm just glad that MLP season 3 has started


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I liked the premier. There have definitely been better ones, but it was entertaining enough. I loved all of the Rarity moments and the hints that there's more in store for Twilight were pretty interesting. Such a let down about Sombra though. He spent the whole episode laughing earily. When he finally showed up he was really cool but nothing really happened with him. Frrp. Not a bad start to season 3 methinks.


I agree with everything here.

I was looking at the synopsis for the other episodes and they seemed really cool, so I am looking forward to the rest of season three.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I agree with everything here.
> 
> I was looking at the synopsis for the other episodes and they seemed really cool, so I am looking forward to the rest of season three.


I'm looking forward to it as well.  The reason being is that the synopsis for the episodes that we know the plots for by and large seem really good.  I don't think every last one of them is going to be "a canterlot wedding", but season 3 is going to be even better than season 2.  I don't mean that as a I don't think some of the episodes are going to be "meh", but as a "I don't think they're going to fail our expectations".


----------



## Ames (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, that was fast: 

[yt]jtpbHfCJJDI[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had a thought.  What is with Celestia and banishing villains for a thousand years?  If she banished then all for different amounts of time then they wouldn't all come back around the same few years.

I don't think anyone saw the part with Pinkie's disguise coming.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm looking forward to it as well.  The reason being is that the synopsis for the episodes that we know the plots for by and large seem really good.  I don't think every last one of them is going to be "a canterlot wedding", but season 3 is going to be even better than season 2.  I don't mean that as a I don't think some of the episodes are going to be "meh", but as a "I don't think they're going to fail our expectations".


True season 3 is shaping up to be pretty qual. The new eps might even make up for the fact that the season is only half as long as the prior ones. I have to admit I'm pretty jazzed about Trixie's return.


----------



## Cain (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Watching the full HD version right now.

Shove everything off my desk, I am not doing anything for 40 minutes.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I had a thought.  What is with Celestia and banishing villains for a thousand years?  If she banished then all for different amounts of time then they wouldn't all come back around the same few years.
> 
> I don't think anyone saw the part with Pinkie's disguise coming.



Maybe that's the extent of her magic?


----------



## Cain (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Mkay that was awesome.
Go ponies.
And the part with shining and cadence. lol. LOAD, AIM, FIRE!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> And the part with shining and cadence. lol. LOAD, AIM, FIRE!


Oh god I forgot how hilarious that was. Load up the Cadence and let her fly!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Mkay that was awesome.
> Go ponies.
> And the part with shining and cadence. lol. LOAD, AIM, FIRE!


There's already a name for it, the "screwball special".  It would make a fun flash game actually.  Like angry birds meets robot unicorn attack.


Aleu said:


> Maybe that's the extent of her magic?


Yeah, but still they should have the forsight to know better than to have all the villains come back all at once.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Disappointing =\

Weak villain with no personality or involvement. He might as well have just been a nasty storm coming to town.
And it was all Twilight's doing here. The other girls were just distracting the citizens, there was no sense of team adventure. Aren't they supposed to all be the elements of harmony together?

But a weak opening doesn't mean the standard or tone of the rest of a season in any series. Could shape up very well and I look forward to more this season.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Iudicium_86 said:


> Disappointing =\
> 
> Weak villain with no personality or involvement. He might as well have just been a nasty storm coming to town.
> And it was all Twilight's doing here. The other girls were just distracting the citizens, there was no sense of team adventure. Aren't they supposed to all be the elements of harmony together?
> ...


I don't think anyone liked Sombra.

I'm kinda surpised they killed him though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't think anyone liked Sombra.


I mean there was nothing to like or dislike. Like Iudicium said he might as well have been a force of nature. I wanted to like him. The build up with the creepy crystals and shadow shit was really cool. Then when he finally appeared all black and red that was awesome. I wish he had been fleshed out, but ... frrrp no dice.


----------



## Ames (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

bwahahahaSLAVESblublublubluhbluhbluhbluhCRYYSSTAAALSSSSblablablablablaSLAAAAVESSSmuhahahahaha


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> bwahahahaSLAVESblublublubluhbluhbluhbluhCRYYSSTAAALSSSSblablablablablaSLAAAAVESSSmuhahahahaha


Sombra set the record for least spoken lines of any pony on the show that actually talks.


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really enjoyed the episodes. Sombra may have been one dimensional, but I think that was the point. He's a safe one trick archetypal villain who just wants to take over his neck of the world. He was banished and clearly warped in some way, so he's probably only like half of a character in the physical sense as well as in the canonical sense. The other villains were better, but they also had better purposes. This villain served his purpose. At least he was nice and spooky looking. 

Honestly, the real problem basically stems from "we have a huge life altering situation that needs fixing. Let's send Twilight!" At least Princess Luna was upset with the choice, even if it turned out to be the right one (which it had to be given the show). 

In terms of comedy, Rarity stole these episodes. She was brilliant. 

And I like seeing Spike get some love, even if the ending to this episode was pretty predictable. Kids show and all I guess.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> even if the ending to this episode was pretty predictable. Kids show and all I guess.


well yeah, they wouldn't have the bad guy win in a kids show.


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> well yeah, they wouldn't have the bad guy win in a kids show.


Nono, not that. It was predictable that Spike would end up helping Twilight as soon as she had him come, and that that would be the lesson learned there. At least I called it at that point.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still back on the whole "villain was killed instead of just banished" bit. Why the hell couldn't Celestia and Luna manage that the first time? It didn't take much at all.

Also, having so little solid on Sombre basically means the fans can expand on that however they want. 

Also also, timeline. A thousand years, Nightmare Moon was a thousand years, but she emerged first despite being banished after Sombre (assuming, since she was there at Sombre's fall)? 

Must have been very close. 


Celestia: We must stop this king my sister, or darkness will reign over the Crystal Empire forever! 

Luna: Let's make this quick, I have plans for this evening! 


_Banished, hooray, ladeeda!


_Celestia: Luna, what are you doing? 

Luna: THE NIGHT WILL LAST FOREVER!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> I'm still back on the whole "villain was killed instead of just banished" bit. Why the hell couldn't Celestia and Luna manage that the first time? It didn't take much at all.


I have no clue.  He died faster than a redshirt on star wars.  At least he went out with a bang.


. . . Also gak.


----------



## Cain (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just remembered that adorable 'Mhm!' that Twilight makes when the Princesses are standing before her and saying something like 'Are you up to the task?' with their cutie marks behind them.

And also, that book at the end.
THE MYSTERIOUS BOOK.
Twilight's gonna become Luna's apprentice and learn about controlling astral bodies and stuff :I
Calling it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I just remembered that adorable 'Mhm!' that Twilight makes when the Princesses are standing before her and saying something like 'Are you up to the task?' with their cutie marks behind them.
> 
> And also, that book at the end.
> THE MYSTERIOUS BOOK.
> ...





Spoiler: twilight



We already know she is going to become a alicorn, so yeah.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We have day and night. Really we could have called Twilight from the beginning. I'm thinking it will have more to do with some other form of magic rather than controlling the sky. 


But I could be wrong.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm pretty sure Sombra will be back.


----------



## Conker (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> Snip


Perhaps their first encounter with Sombre was the start of what warped Luna into Nightmare Moon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm pretty sure Sombra will be back.


I'm pretty sure death by explosion still counts as dying.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, watching the new episodes, avoiding reading this thread due to spoilers.

I hope it explains to me what the fack is up with this Gak crap.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Okay, watching the new episodes, avoiding reading this thread due to spoilers.
> 
> I hope it explains to me what the fack is up with this Gak crap.


apparently it's something that was advertised the hell out of. I think the 90s are coming back guys


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> apparently it's something that was advertised the hell out of. I think the 90s are coming back guys


I sure hope the 90's are coming back, those were the days.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh yea, that Nick putty crap. I remember that stuff. Have no idea why it relates to the new season.

*resumes watching*

.... Shut up, Rarity.

...... shut up, Twilight. Yes it's a library.


Found an error. At 18:56 Shining Armor's horn hasï»¿ no black crystals in it. At 19:16 his horn has black crystals in it again.

... shut up, Dash. Stop bullying people. You're not helping.

Awww. That moment between Spike and Twilight. All the feels!

Final thoughts:
Wasn't a bad start to season 3. The songs weren't that great though.

Also, you really didn't get to see what King Somber was really like. He gets very little screen time, and most of that is eyes, smoke, and evil laughter. You never really get to see enough of him.

Plus, I'm not exactly sure why Twilight seems to think this is one big test. You're saving Equestria, not doing story problems!


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Oh yea, that Nick putty crap. I remember that stuff. Have no idea why it relates to the new season.


It was an advertisement that played over and over and over during the season premiere, so now it's a joke within the brony community.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sombra set the record for least spoken lines of any pony on the show that actually talks.



I think Derpy spoke more and somehow managed to have about as much personality as Sombra. _DERPY_.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> I think Derpy spoke more and somehow managed to have about as much personality as Sombra. _DERPY_.


The three words Sombra spoke were, "crystal" "ponies" and "slaves".  He had less lines than big macintosh.  I really hope Sombra is dead, it'd be annoying to have to have another episode where the villain has the vocabulary of a two year old.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

... okay, if Gak is now a meme, I reserve the right to resurrect Arrow to the Knee. :/


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I would only want Sombra back if there are plans for him to be an actual character. He looked cool and if he had any substance at all I would have loved him as a villain.

Gak is my favorite meme of season 3 by far.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was once a fan of the Gak meme.... but then I took an arrow to the knee.


Anyone notice Cadence's cutie mark? Look familiar?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm pretty sure death by explosion still counts as dying.



Yeah Luna is still a child alicorn. Oh yea, he totally didn't regenerate when his horns were cut that one time. And they've killed so many characters so far.

Anyways, I'm just saying he was broken up. I dunno, seeing how this season 3 is short, maybe they'll take a few to develop a villain. Sombra was so simple, it seems like a waste of time to even design a badass looking pony for the role.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Anyways, I'm just saying he was broken up. I dunno, seeing how this season 3 is short, maybe they'll take a few to develop a villain. Sombra was so simple, it seems like a waste of time to even design a badass looking pony for the role.


I don't want him back because he is such a simple one dimensional character.  Also he's tacky.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sombre has potential. But the show has yet to bring a villain back after being defeated so it's likely that was all we'll see of him.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4hD31VTdsw

Just pointing out: Lord of the Rings. Re-enacted by ponies. This is now a thing that exists. (And does so amazingly well!)

Also is anyone else listening to the Dr. Whooves Adventures radio show? I heard it when they went on for the premiere of the last episode on Celestia Radio, I'm loving it.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> Sombre has potential. But the show has yet to bring a villain back after being defeated so it's likely that was all we'll see of him.



Trixie.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Trixie.



Is not a villain. An antagonist maybe, but not a villain. It would be just as easy to bring Gilda back, or Crank E Doodle, but that's beside the point. An actual malevolent evil villain with destructive intent and some kind of supernatural power, ala Discord, Nightmare Moon or Chrysalis, have yet to return following a defeat and i see no reason why Sombre would change that. 

Nightmare Moon became Luna once again, Discord was re-imprisoned. These two are generally permanent defeats. Sombre was blasted to pieces. 

Chrysalis was simply hurled over the horizon without taking any real damage or being confined. She is the most likely candidate to return and has successfully infiltrated Equestria before but that only matters if the writers intend to make anything of it. The others make too little sense to return.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> Is not a villain. An antagonist maybe, but not a villain. It would be just as easy to bring Gilda back, or Crank E Doodle, but that's beside the point. An actual malevolent evil villain with destructive intent and some kind of supernatural power, ala Discord, Nightmare Moon or Chrysalis, have yet to return following a defeat and i see no reason why Sombre would change that.
> 
> Nightmare Moon became Luna once again, Discord was re-imprisoned. These two are generally permanent defeats. Sombre was blasted to pieces.
> 
> Chrysalis was simply hurled over the horizon without taking any real damage or being confined. She is the most likely candidate to return and has successfully infiltrated Equestria before but that only matters if the writers intend to make anything of it. The others make too little sense to return.





Spoiler: Chrysalis



Is the villain in the upcoming comic books


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I was right. CALLED IT. 

With no prior info either.


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't think any Scootabuse pic has ever given me so many feels before...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I don't think any Scootabuse pic has ever given me so many feels before...



lol.  

I'm terrible.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> Sombre has potential. But the show has yet to bring a villain back after being defeated so it's likely that was all we'll see of him.



Fair enough.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In case you haven't seen it yet-
[YT]HLRmWdcXoic[/YT]
It's only like 30 seconds though.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I missed the part that mentioned anything about Chrysalis.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> It would be just as easy to bring Gilda back


If only we could be so lucky


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*NSFW*http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1...208&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:0,i:123 well i dont like it its too lovey duvvy :I


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Picture well i dont like it its too lovey duvvy :I


Except that Pinky would spill an explosion of confetti instead of rainbows/guts and would be fine and partying right afterwards


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

yes........


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> yes........


To pinky there are no "rules" of physics, only "guidelines"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those keeping up with bronies for good they're doing a charity livestream on the 18th.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/11/bronies-for-good-massively-multiartist.html


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> To pinky there are no "rules" of physics, only "guidelines"


Honestly they're more like suggestions


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And this is why bronies are awesome.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow that is awesome. I love Cadence's face when you lose.


----------



## Ames (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Squee'd:

[yt]EgD1OyiVnaU[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And this is why bronies are awesome.


Reminds me of that anime game where you hit a guy with a bicycle, send him flying, and have to hit certain girls to keep him going.


Like I said, was I the only one who noticed that cadence's cutie mark was the crystal heart?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Like I said, was I the only one who noticed that cadence's cutie mark was the crystal heart?


I noticed, I just don't think she was the old rulers since she didn't know anything about the crystal heart.


Well for the momeny I ran out of fanfic material so I began reading, "through the eyes of another pony".  Firewall is a pretty cool character, and I hope he and luna get together.
*record scratch*
Did I actually just say I like a shipping with a oc?


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I noticed, I just don't think she was the old rulers since she didn't know anything about the crystal heart.


I don't think so either, but I think she was destined to be the new ruler.

The cutie mark is supposed to be about what you're best at in life, what your destiny is. So even though the crystal kingdom didn't exist when she was born, her destiny was linked to it anyway.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Squee'd:
> 
> [yt]EgD1OyiVnaU[/yt]


That's pretty damn cool


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, does anyone here read "through the eyes of another pony"?  As I said I started reading it a couple of days ago and I can only find up to chapter 14.  The odd thing is I've heard that parts of chapter 15 are already out.  Is it actually out or is that just baloney?


----------



## Ames (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey, does anyone here read "through the eyes of another pony"?  As I said I started reading it a couple of days ago and I can only find up to chapter 14.  The odd thing is I've heard that parts of chapter 15 are already out.  Is it actually out or is that just baloney?



It's an oldfic (that I believe was finished), but the author's in the process of revising the whole story or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> It's an oldfic (that I believe was finished), but the author's in the process of revising the whole story or something.


No, there's going to be two parts.
Part 1 is chapters 1 to 15, part 2 is chapters 16-30.

He's also working on revising the story at the same time.  Basically make a final draft.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy Spark(tm) fueled episode!

The only thing better than one Pinkie Pie... is 50 Pinkie Pies!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Holy Spark(tm) fueled episode!
> 
> The only thing better than one Pinkie Pie... is 50 Pinkie Pies!


Did anyone else notice they got crazier and crazier the more they were copied?  I think it was generation loss since most of them weren't copied from the real pinkie.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well that was intense.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Did anyone else notice they got crazier and crazier the more they were copied?  I think it was generation loss since most of them weren't copied from the real pinkie.



Of course they did. Maybe they were just purer version of Pinkie's insanity. Kinda like how they triple distill vodka.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Of course they did. Maybe they were just purer version of Pinkie's insanity. Kinda like how they triple distill vodka.


I was thinking more along the lines that you can't make a perfect copy and that as the copies made more copies that they became less and less pinkie and more and more crazy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Spoiler image : http://i.imgur.com/MrYwP.png


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Spoiler image : http://i.imgur.com/MrYwP.png


Let's play the, "count the number of fourth wall breaking" game.


----------



## Recel (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Spoiler image : http://i.imgur.com/MrYwP.png



They got the colours all wrong... Jessica Parker would disapprove...


----------



## Ames (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That episode was...

pretty damn awesome

Also all of my feels: 

[yt]PmW6ErFS5xo[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> That episode was...
> 
> pretty damn awesome


I knew season 3 was going to awesome.  I knew it was going to be awesome as soon as I heard about what it was going to be about.



Also I'm still reading "through the eyes of another pony" and at chapter 13.  Chapter 12 about fucking killed me with laughter.  When I was reading it this morning I couldn't help myself from hollering with laughter at the part where he tells the mane 6 how humans ship them.  I about died right there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Extra extra.
Found out who has been nuking tumblr accounts.
It's a group called GNAA.

Basically they're spoofing emails of hasbro's lawyers and sending cease and desists.


----------



## Conker (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit was that a hyperactive episode. It was a damn good one though. I loved when Pinkie jumped into the water and slowed her decent so she wouldn't make a sound. Ah, there was so many good laughs.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

After _Party of One_ _Too Many Pinkie Pies_ might be my favorite Pinkie episode. I'm glad she learned to slow down and not be so hyperactive. The effect of the mirror pool was cool and I liked the test to distinguish the real Pinkie. She can be really dependable if you need her.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey. . . Wait a second. . . pinkie ate that mouse!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Spoiler image : http://i.imgur.com/MrYwP.png



Another spoiler: And [redacted] reacted instantly in the most appropriate manner for such a horror.



CannonFodder said:


> Hey. . . Wait a second. . . pinkie ate that mouse!



Nope, relax. The mouse blended into one of the light checkers right after the walls started closing in on Copy Pie.


----------



## Ames (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn it, SS&E, I've had enough of your feels.

Edit: Why, SS&E... ;_;


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ArielMT said:


> Another spoiler: And [redacted] reacted instantly in the most appropriate manner for such a horror.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, relax. The mouse blended into one of the light checkers right after the walls started closing in on Copy Pie.




You know what I'm always curious about? Why in the world are the other pinkies surprised at what the other pinkies can do?


----------



## Cain (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Damn it, SS&E, I've had enough of your feels.
> 
> Edit: Why, SS&E... ;_;


Best author. :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone pointed out that not only can the clones learn, they have emotions, higher thought and independent thought and the last clone was terrified cause it knew it was going to die.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Someone pointed out that not only can the clones learn, they have emotions, higher thought and independent thought and the last clone was terrified cause it knew it was going to die.


Yeah that's pretty dark territory. They definitely wanted to live, but were systematically banished from existence. I would feel pretty guilty if I were Twilight.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Yeah that's pretty dark territory. They definitely wanted to live, but were systematically banished from existence. I would feel pretty guilty if I were Twilight.


Even though this was probably the funniest episode, the ending was pretty dark when you think about it.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The face Pinkie made from the earlier gen was terrifying.

SO MANY PINKIES HOLY FUCK.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Actually this could have made a really good two part episode.  If they accidentally poof'ed the wrong pinkie they could have had the second episode traveling into the mirror pool to retrieve the real pinkie pie and finding out where the clones come from and such.  Sort of like a parallel world sort of deal.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually this could have made a really good two part episode.  If they accidentally poof'ed the wrong pinkie they could have had the second episode traveling into the mirror pool to retrieve the real pinkie pie and finding out where they come from and such.  Sort of like a parallel world sort of deal.



Enough with the clone episodes. We had one in season two, we have had enough pinkie pies. We don't need any more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Enough with the clone episodes. We had one in season two, we have had enough pinkie pies. We don't need any more.


I mean have a episode focusing on a parallel universe.  We've had one about time travel.  Why not go for parallel universes, or better yet a episode about where one of the characters goes back in time and accidentally create a alternative timeline in which a villain or such actually wins in that timeline and you see the effect of what would have happened?
_~allons-y~_


----------



## Aleu (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I mean have a episode focusing on a parallel universe.  We've had one about time travel.  Why not go for parallel universes, or better yet a episode about where one of the characters goes back in time and accidentally create a alternative timeline in which a villain or such actually wins in that timeline and you see the effect of what would have happened?
> _~allons-y~_


Fine. The parallel universe would be the earlier generation.

THAT would be interesting.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know why but I am not a fan of MLP. Its odd because I am a big fan of other 'children's' cartoon shows like Gravity Falls, Adventure Time, and Regular Show. My entire experience of the show was the episode that I watched where Pinkie has an feeling about shit happening, and everyone listening to her except for Twilight. I didn't like it because Twilight seemed like the cool sciency type and here she was having anvils drops on her head for not believing in Pinkie's insanity. That just seemed cruel, and I did not enjoy it. 

Was this just a bad episode though? I know all shows have their bad episodes with plots that leave a bitter taste in your mouth. If I was introduced to Gravity Falls with the Summerween episode for example I know I would of never watched another episode again, or adventure time and regular show with this season's first episodes. Can anyone maybe suggest some good episodes of this show to maybe hook me in?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

@princess bubblegum(since my quote button is broken)
I would suggest "a canterlot wedding" parts 1 & 2.


Aleu said:


> Fine. The parallel universe would be the earlier generation.
> 
> THAT would be interesting.


I have to agree it would probably get a lot of anger from fans, but it would be one surreal of a episode and extremely interesting.  It'd be like the farnsworth paradox.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Princess Bubblegum said:


> I don't know why but I am not a fan of MLP. Its odd because I am a big fan of other 'children's' cartoon shows like Gravity Falls, Adventure Time, and Regular Show. My entire experience of the show was the episode that I watched where Pinkie has an feeling about shit happening, and everyone listening to her except for Twilight. I didn't like it because Twilight seemed like the cool sciency type and here she was having anvils drops on her head for not believing in Pinkie's insanity. That just seemed cruel, and I did not enjoy it.
> 
> Was this just a bad episode though? I know all shows have their bad episodes with plots that leave a bitter taste in your mouth. If I was introduced to Gravity Falls with the Summerween episode for example I know I would of never watched another episode again, or adventure time and regular show with this season's first episodes. Can anyone maybe suggest some good episodes of this show to maybe hook me in?


uhm, she wasn't having anvils dropped on her head for not believing in Pinkie's sixth sense or whatever. Anvils were falling and Pinkie HAD WARNED HER.

Also "it seems cruel" wtf? Are you 5?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> uhm, she wasn't having anvils dropped on her head for not believing in Pinkie's sixth sense or whatever. Anvils were falling and Pinkie HAD WARNED HER.
> 
> Also "it seems cruel" wtf? Are you 5?


Chillax, no need to scare off someone new from the thread.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Princess Bubblegum said:


> Was this just a bad episode though? I know all shows have their bad episodes with plots that leave a bitter taste in your mouth. If I was introduced to Gravity Falls with the Summerween episode for example I know I would of never watched another episode again, or adventure time and regular show with this season's first episodes. Can anyone maybe suggest some good episodes of this show to maybe hook me in?


Glad you're maintaining an open mind. I think the key to getting into MLP: FIM is finding a pony you enjoy or identify with until you appreciate the show proper. For instance right off the bat I loved Rarity and seeing her episodes kept me coming back until I got into the show as a whole. 

If you like Twilight I might recommend the episodes _Lesson Zero _(A popular fan favorite) and _Winter Wrap Up.
_


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Yeah that's pretty dark territory. They definitely wanted to live, but were systematically banished from existence. I would feel pretty guilty if I were Twilight.





CannonFodder said:


> Even though this was probably the funniest episode, the ending was pretty dark when you think about it.



I think the writers recognized the terrifyingly dark potential the episode could've accidentally been, had the Pinkie Pie clones been truly faithful to the original, and they kept the clones as obvious simpletons (who couldn't even get the Mane 6's names right) so that the real Pinkie Pie would stand out in the herd of visually identical clones.

Edit: The art style of the slides Pinkie Pie used during clone orientation is oddly familiar.


----------



## Wakboth (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Princess Bubblegum said:


> Was this just a bad episode though? I know all shows have their bad episodes with plots that leave a bitter taste in your mouth. If I was introduced to Gravity Falls with the Summerween episode for example I know I would of never watched another episode again, or adventure time and regular show with this season's first episodes. Can anyone maybe suggest some good episodes of this show to maybe hook me in?



Yeah, _Feeling Pinkie Keen_ is one of the weakest episodes in the whole series, in no small part because they botched the delivery of their message. The intended moral of the episode was "Don't be too proud or stubborn to admit that you don't always know best, and keep an open mind about your friends, even when they have beliefs and ideas that you don't agree with or feel are silly", but it came off too much like "Don't bother thinking about things rationally, just believe!" which obviously caused a lot of fan anger. 

For good episodes to check out, I'd suggest _Dragonshy_, _Bridle Gossip_, _Suited for Success_ and _Sonic Rainboom_ from the first season - and the pilot two-parter, of course! They should serve as a good introduction to Equestria. If, after watching those, you still don't feel enthusiastic, that's okay; not everything is to everyones' tastes. 

I'd leave off watching episodes like _Lesson Zero_ or _The Party of One_ until you've gotten into the series; they're both good episodes, but to appreciate them fully you really should be familiar with the characters involved - in this case, Twilight Sparkle and Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Glad you're maintaining an open mind. I think the key to getting into MLP: FIM is finding a pony you enjoy or identify with until you appreciate the show proper. For instance right off the bat I loved Rarity and seeing her episodes kept me coming back until I got into the show as a whole.
> 
> If you like Twilight I might recommend the episodes _Lesson Zero _(A popular fan favorite) and _Winter Wrap Up.
> _


Lesson Zero? Yuck!
But Winter Wrap Up sounds like a good recommendation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Lesson Zero? Yuck!
> But Winter Wrap Up sounds like a good recommendation.


I always suggest canterlot wedding cause very few fans dislike it.


----------



## Ames (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This whole tumblr clusterfuck shitstorm is so entertaining.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> This whole tumblr clusterfuck shitstorm is so entertaining.



wat?


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Extra extra.
> Found out who has been nuking tumblr accounts.
> It's a group called GNAA.
> 
> Basically they're spoofing emails of hasbro's lawyers and sending cease and desists.


Dear god not the Gey Niggahs Association of America. They're ubertrolls bored immature teenagers that tumbled out of 4chan, SA, and ED, and I figured they got absorbed into Anonymous, or just disappeared. Or they're new people taking on the name, perhaps.



Princess Bubblegum said:


> Was this just a bad episode though?


And the answer is yes, it was a pretty bad episode and you should feel bad for watching it.
Most bronies think that episode totally missed the mark and felt like it was pushing religion too much.


----------



## Conker (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Princess Bubblegum said:


> I don't know why but I am not a fan of MLP. Its odd because I am a big fan of other 'children's' cartoon shows like Gravity Falls, Adventure Time, and Regular Show. My entire experience of the show was the episode that I watched where Pinkie has an feeling about shit happening, and everyone listening to her except for Twilight. I didn't like it because Twilight seemed like the cool sciency type and here she was having anvils drops on her head for not believing in Pinkie's insanity. That just seemed cruel, and I did not enjoy it.
> 
> Was this just a bad episode though? I know all shows have their bad episodes with plots that leave a bitter taste in your mouth. If I was introduced to Gravity Falls with the Summerween episode for example I know I would of never watched another episode again, or adventure time and regular show with this season's first episodes. Can anyone maybe suggest some good episodes of this show to maybe hook me in?


It's really hard to call both Adventure Time and Regular Show children's cartoons. Regular Show seems made for the college demographic, what with its humor and the fact that htey get away with minor curse words. Well, "piss" isn't a curse word, but they say it and that's a rarity. Adventure Time can be a mix of either dark or violent, and I know it's got a huge following with an older crowd.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> wat?


Short version: group of internet trolls think they can get rid of the  brony fandom by taking down tumblr accounts by faking cease and desists  to websites saying to ban people who upload mlp content and such not  realizing that people can just make new accounts.  They've been doing so  for the last half a year and well you can see how ineffective it is.


CrazyLee said:


> And the answer is yes, it was a pretty bad episode and you should feel bad for watching it.
> Most bronies think that episode totally missed the mark and felt like it was pushing religion too much.


I thought it was a okay episode, not woohoo great or uwe boll bad, just okay.
As for the topic of religion I can understand why people felt that way, but people needed to realize that the creators of the show aren't out to offend anyone and if they do in fact offend anyone it is accidental or that the person is looking too deeply to find something offensive.


----------



## Neoi (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did any of you see Tosh.0 today, he kind of fucked with the brony fandom. He showed the cloppers section on reddit. To make matters worse he showed it uncenscored so I had to see some stuff id rather not see. Looks like bronies are getting bad with the media too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Neoi said:


> Did any of you see Tosh.0 today, he kind of fucked with the brony fandom. He showed the cloppers section on reddit. To make matters worse he showed it uncenscored so I had to see some stuff id rather not see. Looks like bronies are getting bad with the media too.


Wait is that even legal what he did?


----------



## Conker (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait is that even legal what he did?


Yeah. Shouldn't be an issue since Comedy Central isn't basic cable. Also, his show is on pretty late and has a viewer warning before it starts.

I really want to see this episode now though.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was it at least good porn?


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Neoi said:


> Did any of you see Tosh.0 today, he kind of fucked with the brony fandom. He showed the cloppers section on reddit. To make matters worse he showed it uncenscored so I had to see some stuff id rather not see. Looks like bronies are getting bad with the media too.



I wonder how many rimjobs it took to get that shit on the air. :V


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Was it at least good porn?




It was just a lot of Rainbow Dash x Fluttershy garbage (NSFW HYPERLINK).



Either or, it's a comedy channel. Bronies are hilarious. Their porn is the most hilarious thing about it all so why wouldn't he use that as a topic on his overrated comedy show? First time I actually got a chuckle out of any Tosh.0 segment tbh.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> First time I actually got a chuckle out of any Tosh.0 segment tbh.


Ditto.

I was kinda surprised he showed it uncensored though. It's not exactly a late night TV show.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I was kinda surprised he showed it uncensored though. It's not exactly a late night TV show.




I think it's to show that they weren't just 'making it look like porn'. I think the real scary thing is that the people who watched that are going to google "MLP porn" to see if it really does exist. A more horrifying thought is that there will be some that will legitimately like it.



Oh well, have a random video to a more depressing matter.



[yt]PmW6ErFS5xo[/yt]


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I was kinda surprised he showed it uncensored though. It's not exactly a late night TV show.



Probably because it's drawings and not actual porn...


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

4chan's churning out so much Tosh.0 x pony r34 right now, this shit's hilarious.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hell hath no fury then a brony scorned.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow I can't believe they showed that uncensored. Pretty ballsy. MLP porn is pretty hilarious now that I think about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Probably because it's drawings and not actual porn...


Even still he's probably going to have do some serious asskissing to his boss in the near future to keep his job.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i love you tosh

you magnificent bastard


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, applebloom's cousin is a total douche-


Spoiler: next episode



[YT]QxmDD3XHzl4#![/YT]


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even still he's probably going to have do some serious asskissing to his boss in the near future to keep his job.



You think so?

They are out for ratings and for all I know they discussed this with lawyers prior to airing the show.

I've seen funny sex drawings on TV before, like the note Chuck Noblet found on Jerri Blank where he was sucking a large cock.

I'm sure there are a million other examples, but I'm not sure drawings are considered actual porn.


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even still he's probably going to have do some serious asskissing to his boss in the near future to keep his job.


Considering he had a montage of videos where the people in them probably died, I doubt some cartoon porn will even get near the owners of the CC channel.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Considering he had a montage of videos where the people in them probably died


Sweet lord.  How does he still have a job after that?!  Most channels you would be thrown out onto the curb in a instant for showing death and trying to make humor about it.


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sweet lord.  How does he still have a job after that?!  Most channels you would be thrown out onto the curb in a instant for showing death and trying to make humor about it.


By not showing any actual deaths. "This person jumped without a bungie cord" but there was water below so maybe? 

Tosh is a well known comedian now, so he can get away with more. Plus, I find his stuff hilarious so I'll whiteknight the shit out of him. Though that Brickleberry cartoon is kind of shitty...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, EQD just broke 275 million views.

Also anyone know when the next episode is supposed to be?  Wikipedia says Saturday, but ponycountdown says two weeks from now.

And to top it off, have some tear jerking sadness.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It was just a lot of Rainbow Dash x Fluttershy garbage.



So no Princess Molestia? Blah.


----------



## Conker (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So EQD said something about MLP iphone cases, so I went to the site to see what there was to see.

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ba...ial+Edition+Crystal+Pony+Key+Chain-192860.jsp

That's tempting  

Next time I'm out at the mall, I'll see if my local HT has one.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> So no Princess Molestia? Blah.



Tosh.0 doesn't do his homework like Toshabi does.


Maybe I ought to take over his show and dedicate a whole block to Molestia.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, I know I keep asking this, but what are some good pony artists you watch on deviantart and such?  I constantly add new people onto my watch list and I've already gone through them.  I like artists like foxinshadow and the--cloudsmasher.  Also I counted how many people I watch, I watch 291 artists.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wow, applebloom's cousin is a total douche-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: next episode
> ...


Wow yup! Can't wait for this apple-centric episode.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still alive and I finally got back to work on the party cannon today. 

Past tests showed that the balloon and streamers and such were not getting the desired distance and thus not the desired velocity. My air tank isn't huge so I reduced the weight. I removed the large wooden restraints and replaced them with a nylon rope. This roughly quartered the weight of the ram so it moves much faster now. It is now able to fire balloons and streamers at distances close to Pinkie's.


I also worked on the outside frame. The large piece of wood on the bottom was in the way of the outside frame (this would make a bulge in the bottom of the cannon which is undesirable). I removed the piece of wood (which removed about 10lbs (5kg) of weight from the system) and several other pieces of wood attached to it and the old restraining system. I added a piece of wood on the lever arm so it would wiggle less.


I finished the forward part of the frame though I had some difficulty actually mounting the thing to the cannon. We couldn't slide the frame onto the cannon so we put the frame "face down" on the ground and slid the cannon in. I added six struts connecting the frame and cannon for support. 











Sorry bad picture is bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I'm still alive and I finally got back to work on the party cannon today.
> 
> Past tests showed that the balloon and streamers and such were not getting the desired distance and thus not the desired velocity. My air tank isn't huge so I reduced the weight. I removed the large wooden restraints and replaced them with a nylon rope. This roughly quartered the weight of the ram so it moves much faster now. It is now able to fire balloons and streamers at distances close to Pinkie's.
> 
> ...


He lives!

Also I always wondered whatever happened to your party cannon.  Holy cow, it can fire balloons?


----------



## Conker (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It was just a lot of Rainbow Dash x Fluttershy garbage (NSFW HYPERLINK).
> 
> 
> 
> Either or, it's a comedy channel. Bronies are hilarious. Their porn is the most hilarious thing about it all so why wouldn't he use that as a topic on his overrated comedy show? First time I actually got a chuckle out of any Tosh.0 segment tbh.


That was pretty funny, and in terms of cartoon porn, pretty tame. All of the dislikes on the video sadden me though. This fandom is fundamentally silly, and so is the porn, so bronies shouldn't get pissed when that's pointed out.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> He lives!
> 
> Also I always wondered whatever happened to your party cannon.  Holy cow, it can fire balloons?



Yes, and this time they didn't get caught in between the wall and the ram. They go about 5-8 feet which was about the distance Pinkie's went in season 2 finale. The streamers went up to about twenty feet depending on how quickly they unraveled.


----------



## Cain (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finished SS&E's End Of Ponies today, well when I say 'finished' I mean I've read up to the end of the last chapter out there, as it's on hiatus, but man... That was a brilliant fanfic. Just amazing. Now to continue reading Background Pony and fangasm over everything SS&E does.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> I finished SS&E's End Of Ponies today, well when I say 'finished' I mean I've read up to the end of the last chapter out there, as it's on hiatus, but man... That was a brilliant fanfic. Just amazing. Now to continue reading Background Pony and fangasm over everything SS&E does.


Personally I just got caught up to date with "through the eyes of another pony". . . P.s. anybody that is a fan of the story go say something nice to the author or something.  He just had a family member die, another find out he has cancer and another attempted suicide.  Seriously go at least say something to try and cheer him up.


But back on topic I've been reading up a ton of fanfics, starting crisis equestria and after that I'm going to get to finish the sequel to hiatus(I read the original ages ago, just didn't know there was a sequel) and then finally finally get to end of ponies.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow have you guys heard? GAK IS BAAACCKKKK.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

CMC episode today. Pretty standard fair.



Spoiler: Episode 4



Bullying episodes and psa's are all the rage today. Anyways, it was done well enough. Diamond Tiara was on FIRE!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am a CMC lover so I was prepared to love this episode and it didn't disappoint. Babs was adorable with that covering her blank flank with her cropped tail. Adorable. Glad she joined the CMCs. The song was pretty good. I liked it more then either of the premier ones. Thought the writing was really strong here, I lol'ed. 

Has Derpy shown up in season 3 yet? I forgot to pay attention this episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Has Derpy shown up in season 3 yet? I forgot to pay attention this episode.


None at all.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Could have sworn I saw Derpy in the theater.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I loved todays episode, and the song was really good.


----------



## Conker (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked the newest episode, which is saying something as I'm usually not a fan of the CMC. I think the message/ideas behind it were well done, and the song was pretty awesome. I really liked the design of Babs, and the New Jersey attitude about her was pretty funny as well. Pinkie was also pretty awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know what else is awesome?  With the episodes coming up and the ones already shown we almost have season 3 bingo.
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/442/750/bdd.png
We may even get double bingo.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just watched the ep. Could have been a good lesson if it had any real world pertinence. 

Unfortunately in my own experience telling parents or teachers accomplishes two thirds of fuck all most of the time.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the more important lesson is: Don't become a bully as a response to being bullied.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I think the more important lesson is: Don't become a bully as a response to being bullied.



This I agree with to an extent. When I was being bullied, telling teachers didn't help. Beating the snot out of the cunt did. So, I may have bullied in retaliation, but I did not become a bully in the same sense in that when he left me alone from then on, I left him alone as well.

We can try to teach our kids otherwise but the reality is far harsher. Violence does work.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Check this out, unless you hate Gangnam Style.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> I just watched the ep. Could have been a good lesson if it had any real world pertinence.
> 
> Unfortunately in my own experience telling parents or teachers accomplishes two thirds of fuck all most of the time.


Eh. A show for children can't really advocate violence to fight violence, even if it's probably the more productive solution in terms of getting results. 

Telling is still better than holding it in and doing nothing though. All of those young teenage suicides over bullying sort of prove that. Parents wake up one day to find their kid dead and a poorly written note about everyone hating him. Telling is better than nothing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Check this out, unless you hate Gangnam Style.


Celestia x Door is OTP.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hate Gangam style.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> I hate Gangam style.


Uh, cool I guess?

I was going to do a hard rock cover of the Babs Seed song, but there have been a shitload of remixes and covers already and they're all so terrible. I'll just put it on my to-do list and wait a while.

EDIT: Actually, Mandopony's cover was really well done.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> EDIT: Actually, Mandopony's cover was really well done.


Speaking of mandopony he's going to be in the show.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Really? What will it be?
_________________________________________________________________________________


Day 18


I cut out the round pieces I need for the rear of the cannon. I cut out four half circle arcs and eight quarter circle arcs. I screwed the four half circle arcs together to make two circles. I attached one of the circles to the rear of the cannon. My compass (a pencil attached to twine and a nail) was a little off so it sits at thirty one inches instead of thirty inches. I adjusted the truncated cone frame so that it would fit the rear circle. This at least removed some of the trimming I would have to do on the cone from earlier mistakes. I screwed a small 2x2 piece of wood onto each of the quarter circle arcs. I started to attach the quarter circle arcs to the circular arc but only got five on thus far using screws and clamps.


In the picture below the unfinished hemisphere is not attached to the rest of the cannon. There will be a six inch segment in between the truncated cone and the hemisphere. The cannon and the camera (my computer) are sideways in the picture.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh god, my sides

I wonder who would conceive such a joke.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of mandopony he's going to be in the show.


Yeah I know, lucky guy



CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, my sides
> 
> I wonder who would conceive such a joke.


Puns are literally the best form of comedy. This is great


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Puns are literally the best form of comedy. This is great



Mare is the dad?  :|


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Have some fanfic music-
[YT]ijzMnFr-8Tc[/YT]

Argh, damnit now that's another fanfic I'm going to have to read eventually.


Vukasin said:


> Yeah I know, lucky guy


I'm guessing that's the episode where 



Spoiler: finale



octavia is going to speak, since from what news is being given it's going to have a fair bit of music and even mandopony is going to be doing music as well.


My money is on a musical episode or one where there's tons of music.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm guessing that's the episode where
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it could be any of them. He only did a few mandolin parts, nothing huge or anything. It could be part of a song, or it could be part of the background score, who knows?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Have some fanfic music-



Do you like any kind of shitty fan fiction as long as it has My Little Ponies in it? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I think it could be any of them. He only did a few mandolin parts, nothing huge or anything. It could be part of a song, or it could be part of the background score, who knows?


Darnit.  I really wish there would be a musical episode.  Like a christmas episode or such.


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Since I have the freedom to speak here (Because i'd be stoned to death on youtube) I hope MLP:FIM finishes soon because the fad will die with it â€º The reason I don't like Bronies is:1. My 2 nieces USED to watch it but my sis found out about bronies and looked at some art. She found 'Rainbow Dash' with her balls in 'AppleJacks' mouth. She then heard bronies had told MLP to do something on the show. My sis banned my nieces ever to watch it. They are 2 and 7 â€º!2. Many Furries have been lost to this Brony fandom and I'm getting really REALLY agitated. 'Natasha SoftPaw' Creator of 'Furry Teens' said she is Â¨Now less enveloped in the Furry fandom but is in love with MLP and has attended cons!Â¨ It makes my blood boil. I hope this Fad dies quick. As quick as a headshot â€º(


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just want to make sure everyone knows this though it's sort of old news. There's an MLP: FiM comics series coming out from IDW. Has anyone been paying attention and is anyone as excited as I am? I am a huge comic book fan anyway and from the beginning of MLP: FiM I was hoping there'd be a comic someday. First one's out this Wednesday. So jazzed!


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So you are upset that people on the internet make weird pornography of everything and anything regardless of if it makes sense or not, and that some people became interested in other things and instead of making furry art are many pony art and attending cons? I think you are getting overly worked up over this. Also there is a tool called Safe Search for use on the internet.


----------



## Conker (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Since I have the freedom to speak here (Because i'd be stoned to death on youtube) I hope MLP:FIM finishes soon because the fad will die with it â€º The reason I don't like Bronies is:1. My 2 nieces USED to watch it but my sis found out about bronies and looked at some art. She found 'Rainbow Dash' with her balls in 'AppleJacks' mouth. She then heard bronies had told MLP to do something on the show. My sis banned my nieces ever to watch it. They are 2 and 7 â€º!2. Many Furries have been lost to this Brony fandom and I'm getting really REALLY agitated. 'Natasha SoftPaw' Creator of 'Furry Teens' said she is Â¨Now less enveloped in the Furry fandom but is in love with MLP and has attended cons!Â¨ It makes my blood boil. I hope this Fad dies quick. As quick as a headshot â€º(


So many things wrong--logically--with this post.

If it takes the ending of a show for the "fad" to die, then it isn't a fad. If this had been a fad, we'd have stopped watching, talking, and making art related to the show somewhere near the end of the first season. Yet here we are, on season three. 

Your sis shouldn't let your nieces consume anything involving a mascot, since there's literally porn of everything. Rule 34 and all that. Before MLP porn there was Dora the Explorer porn and Sesame Street porn and and Barbi porn and etc etc etc. People draw porn. Besides, if you're against the show and fandom, why would you want your nieces to watch it anyways? 

And the idea that furries are getting lost to another fandom is silly. First, the furry fandom is silly so stop taking it seriously. Ya'll draw animal head people with giant dicks and pretend to be them. Second, you can be both a brony and a furry at the same time; there is no theft. Third, if you like Natasha as an artist, then you should be happy she's looking at other forms of art and places to explore her craft. She'll also gain even more viewers by stepping into a different fandom for awhile. That shouldn't make your blood boil.


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Darnit.  I really wish there would be a musical episode.  Like a christmas episode or such.


What would the plot of the episode possibly be to have most of it in song? I am very interested in seeing that! 



Ricky said:


> Do you like any kind of shitty fan fiction as long as it has My Little Ponies in it? :V



Kinda like how many ideas that are thrown around FAF seem more appealing as long as you stick furry on the label.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarukai said:


> What would the plot of the episode possibly be to have most of it in song? I am very interested in seeing that!


I think everyone here can all agree that a musical episode would be kickass.


Conker said:


> And the idea that furries are getting lost to another fandom is silly. First, the furry fandom is silly so stop taking it seriously. Ya'll draw animal head people with giant dicks and pretend to be them. Second, you can be both a brony and a furry at the same time; there is no theft. Third, if you like Natasha as an artist, then you should be happy she's looking at other forms of art and places to explore her craft. She'll also gain even more viewers by stepping into a different fandom for awhile. That shouldn't make your blood boil.


I can not wrap my head around why people get so bent out of shape whenever a artist wants to draw something different or decides to draw something outside a sole topic.  It's as if people view artists as their property and artists aren't allowed to draw anything other than what is solely furry art.  If a artist wants to branch out and do other things then good on them.  It'd be like only ever being allowed to draw one topic and one topic alone for the rest of your life over and over and over and over and over and over.

Basically what I'm getting at is artists are not physical property and if they want to draw something new then that's okay.  If they want to draw something you're not interested then that's still okay.  I've had quite a few mlp artists I watch over time stop drawing mlp, but I didn't unwatch them just cause they wanted to draw something new.  I still watch swaetshirt even though they stopped drawing mlp and have started drawing anthros.  Their art is amazing and I'm glad to watch them either way.


benignBiotic said:


> Just want to make sure everyone knows this though it's sort of old news. There's an MLP: FiM comics series coming out from IDW. Has anyone been paying attention and is anyone as excited as I am? I am a huge comic book fan anyway and from the beginning of MLP: FiM I was hoping there'd be a comic someday. First one's out this Wednesday. So jazzed!


I'm so excited.  I pre-ordered, but they messed up my shipping costs.  So I am having to call them and redo it, but I should be good to go when it ships.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Have some James Bond done pony style:

[yt]v2aLjuLdoSM[/yt]

The intro to Casino Royale done with ponies. One of the best PMVs I've seen.



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Since I have the freedom to speak  here (Because i'd be stoned to death on youtube) I hope MLP:FIM finishes  soon because the fad will die with it â€º:smile:  The reason I don't like Bronies is:1. My 2 nieces USED to watch it but  my sis found out about bronies and looked at some art. She found  'Rainbow Dash' with her balls in 'AppleJacks' mouth. She then heard  bronies had told MLP to do something on the show. My sis banned my  nieces ever to watch it. They are 2 and 7 â€º:sad:!2.  Many Furries have been lost to this Brony fandom and I'm getting really  REALLY agitated. 'Natasha SoftPaw' Creator of 'Furry Teens' said she is  Â¨Now less enveloped in the Furry fandom but is in love with MLP and has  attended cons!Â¨ It makes my blood boil. I hope this Fad dies quick. As  quick as a headshot â€º:sad


You're complaining about the brony fandom having porn... and you're a furry... in a fandom filled with porn.
Hi, I'd like you to meet my friend Kettle.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm so excited.  I pre-ordered, but they messed up my shipping costs.  So I am having to call them and redo it, but I should be good to go when it ships.


Word. I didn't pre-order but I'm going to get in there early and snag at least two issues/covers. As long as I get the Rarity one I'll be happy.


----------



## Ames (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ended up buying $100+ worth of adventure time / pone crap over black friday/cyber monday...

Something is wrong with me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Welp I just found the most depressing as shit tumblr to date.  pregnantscootaloo.
[/wrist]
(not really, but when she's having to give up the child it's shifts into ludicrous speed depressive story)


Also-


Spoiler: comic



apparently the changelings can infect ponies


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Since I have the freedom to speak here (Because i'd be stoned to death on youtube) I hope MLP:FIM finishes soon because the fad will die with it â€º The reason I don't like Bronies is:1. My 2 nieces USED to watch it but my sis found out about bronies and looked at some art. She found 'Rainbow Dash' with her balls in 'AppleJacks' mouth. She then heard bronies had told MLP to do something on the show. My sis banned my nieces ever to watch it. They are 2 and 7 â€º!2. Many Furries have been lost to this Brony fandom and I'm getting really REALLY agitated. 'Natasha SoftPaw' Creator of 'Furry Teens' said she is Â¨Now less enveloped in the Furry fandom but is in love with MLP and has attended cons!Â¨ It makes my blood boil. I hope this Fad dies quick. As quick as a headshot â€º(



This ain't dying by the looks of it, and definitely not soon. And what kind of parent lets their kids of that age use the internet without some kind of lock or supervision? 

I want to facepalm, but I can't focus enough through all the laughter. :v


And CF, intriguing spoiler. Very intriguing.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Do you like any kind of shitty fan fiction as long as it has My Little Ponies in it? :V




Read, "My Little Dashie". Apparently, that shit made thousands of grown men cry with its poor writing, predictable ending and.... really corny/stupid story.


People will auto-love everything that has their fandom tied to it no matter how bad it is, sometimes.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Read, "My Little Dashie". Apparently, that shit made thousands of grown men cry with its poor writing, predictable ending and.... really corny/stupid story.
> 
> 
> People will auto-love everything that has their fandom tied to it no matter how bad it is, sometimes.



My Little Dashie is probably the first FiM-related thing I got sick hearing about.



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Since I have the freedom to speak here (Because i'd be stoned to death on youtube) I hope MLP:FIM finishes soon because the fad will die with it â€º The reason I don't like Bronies is:1. My 2 nieces USED to watch it but my sis found out about bronies and looked at some art. She found 'Rainbow Dash' with her balls in 'AppleJacks' mouth. She then heard bronies had told MLP to do something on the show. My sis banned my nieces ever to watch it. They are 2 and 7 â€º!2. Many Furries have been lost to this Brony fandom and I'm getting really REALLY agitated. 'Natasha SoftPaw' Creator of 'Furry Teens' said she is Â¨Now less enveloped in the Furry fandom but is in love with MLP and has attended cons!Â¨ It makes my blood boil. I hope this Fad dies quick. As quick as a headshot â€º(



Name me one fandom that doesn't have porn drawn of it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ubek said:


> And CF, intriguing spoiler. Very intriguing.


I wonder if


Spoiler: comic



Changelings are just ponies that have been transformed or such?  It would explain why they look like ponies even though they look insectoid


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Them was my thoughts.


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I had fifteen minutes to kill today and walked into a Hot Topic to see if they had some pony keychains. I swear, never have I felt more self conscious than pawing through a god damned pony stand of items in a public store. Some 15 year old pointed and laughed; he may have called me a fag. They didn't have what I was looking for so I got the fuck out, but NEVER AGAIN. The internet exists for a fucking reason! 

I'm not ashamed that I like MLP. It's a cartoon. But, there is some shame in buying shit based off the cartoon. That's kind of silly. And to think I once wanted an MLP shirt. How could I wear that if I can't even shop for the merch? 

Also, fuck Hot Topic to the bottommost layer of hell. God fuck do I hate that store.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm not ashamed that I like MLP. It's a cartoon. But, there is some shame in buying shit based off the cartoon. That's kind of silly. And to think I once wanted an MLP shirt. How could I wear that if I can't even shop for the merch?
> 
> Also, fuck Hot Topic to the bottommost layer of hell. God fuck do I hate that store.


Nah man. Fug that kid. I have three pony shirts and wear them all the time (or I did when it was warm). Just have to tune haters out.


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Nah man. Fug that kid. I have three pony shirts and wear them all the time (or I did when it was warm). Just have to tune haters out.


Maybe it was just Hot Topic. I mean, I wore an Inuyasha shirt today and I'm pretty sure my post-college mind realizes that anime sucked, but I liked it in high school and the shirt still fits. Hot Topic is just a really awkward store to enter.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Probably just hot topic. I don't much like the store myself. I have only been once and that was more than enough. My sister likes the store however.

I re-watched the episode (I lost power during the middle of it and missed some of the episode) today (apparently there was a song I missed). I noticed a few things that I didn't before. Bab's mane and tail look like bacon. Rarity makes edible boots. Also we saw where Sweetie Belle's parents live. They apparently have a waterfront house. There were a couple other things I noticed, I just can't remember them right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So I had fifteen minutes to kill today and walked into a Hot Topic to see if they had some pony keychains. I swear, never have I felt more self conscious than pawing through a god damned pony stand of items in a public store. Some 15 year old pointed and laughed; he may have called me a fag. They didn't have what I was looking for so I got the fuck out, but NEVER AGAIN. The internet exists for a fucking reason!
> 
> I'm not ashamed that I like MLP. It's a cartoon. But, there is some shame in buying shit based off the cartoon. That's kind of silly. And to think I once wanted an MLP shirt. How could I wear that if I can't even shop for the merch?
> 
> Also, fuck Hot Topic to the bottommost layer of hell. God fuck do I hate that store.


I would have trolled the kid and gone, "You do realize homophobia is a sign of supressed homosexual tension right?" and just rolled with it making him think I was a psychologist or something.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I would have trolled the kid and gone, "You do realize homophobia is a sign of supressed homosexual tension right?" and just rolled with it making him think I was a psychologist or something.



That would be quite entertaining. Now does that mean a large amount of the far right have suppressed homosexual tension?


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I would have trolled the kid and gone, "You do realize homophobia is a sign of supressed homosexual tension right?" and just rolled with it making him think I was a psychologist or something.


And in the real world he'd have called me a faggot again and walked away!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And in the real world he'd have called me a faggot again and walked away!


And I would have said back to him, "Me thinks you doth protest too much".  Well obviously that's not the exact hamlet quote, but still it fits better.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And I would have said back to him, "Me thinks you doth protest too much".  Well obviously that's not the exact hamlet quote, but still it fits better.



But, be sure to use the Royal Canterlot Voice whilst doing so.


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And I would have said back to him, "Me thinks you doth protest too much".  Well obviously that's not the exact hamlet quote, but still it fits better.


Actually, I think that is the Hamlet quote, but it wouldn't have mattered at all. Actually, that would have probably gotten another "faggot" if he had even bothered to respond. 

The idea that "I'll just be smarter than him" only works if the person gives a fuck, and no one really does. I went through enough of that kind of shit in high school to know that you either physically fight back or stay silent. Since I've never been strong, I've always just went with the silent route. Besides, there's no point in arguing with someone whose like 15 or whatever.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm not ashamed that I like MLP. It's a cartoon. But, there is some shame in buying shit based off the cartoon. That's kind of silly. And to think I once wanted an MLP shirt. How could I wear that if I can't even shop for the merch?


Just think about it this way: 

He was a 15 year old... who shops at Hot Topic...

I wear my Pinkie Pie shirt in public a lot and the most I've every gotten was "Did that guy have a pony shirt?". Trust me, no one will really say anything.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a three diamond shirt, Rarity's cutie mark that I got for my birthday. I still wear it now and then. I'd wear others if I had them as well. Pretty much everybody I know is aware I'm a brony, most don't care and a few give me jibes for it. 

Conker, confidence will make all the difference in these situations.


----------



## Ames (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So I had fifteen minutes to kill today and *walked into a Hot Topic*



There's your problem.  Here be autistic dipshits.


----------



## Cain (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Where I am, I doubt anyone would realize I was wearing a shirt from a show for little girls, unless it had the ponies themselves on it. Even then, IDGAF. Because ponies.


----------



## SpectrePony (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have an MLP shirt I bought at some music store I forgot the name of.
I'm not even sure why, since I haven't even worn it out yet. It was bit on the spur of the moment.
It's somewhat subtle though. It has a bunch of rainbow paint splashes with a small RD silhouette in the middle.

That was the only piece of pony merchandise I ever bought though, unless you count the episodes on iTunes or an occasional commission.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> I have a three diamond shirt, Rarity's cutie mark that I got for my birthday. I still wear it now and then. I'd wear others if I had them as well. Pretty much everybody I know is aware I'm a brony, most don't care and a few give me jibes for it.


Same here. My friends and parents will sometimes joke about the pony apparel, but nothing worse than that. 

Comics come out today. Can't wait to get my mitts on 'em. I'll be reporting here with my thoughts immediately.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I realised, the episode says Manehatten is in the east which makes the map made by Hasbro (or whoever it was wrong) unless east is now west.


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I still don't like Bronies nuff' said.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I still don't like Bronies nuff' said.



Okay, would you like a cookie?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I still don't like Bronies nuff' said.



So... why are you here then?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I still don't like Bronies nuff' said.


Nothing  wrong with disliking a fanbase so long as you have legitimate reasons  for doing so and aren't just disliking them out of the sole premise of  how popular it is. A illegitimate reason being is that mlp is popular, but to put  it in perspective people were constantly complaining about anime when it  was becoming popular calling it the cancer of the internet or such.

I  dislike the Twilight franchise for the entire story revolving around a  pedophile trying seduce a underage teenager.  That is a legitimate  reason for disliking a group.


SpectrePony said:


> I have an MLP shirt I bought at some music store I forgot the name of.
> I'm not even sure why, since I haven't even worn it out yet. It was bit on the spur of the moment.
> It's somewhat subtle though. It has a bunch of rainbow paint splashes with a small RD silhouette in the middle.
> 
> That was the only piece of pony merchandise I ever bought though, unless  you count the episodes on iTunes or an occasional commission.


I have a couple of merchandise personally.  I have a t-shirt and the blindbag ponies and such.  I only buy the good ones.

Also lol at coke pony avatar.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man the comic was really good. Every IDW book I buy ends up being worth the extra dollar. #1 has excellent artwork. The pencilling is neat and clean, the facial expressions are perfect (and often hilarious), and everything has the general feel of the show while having its own look. One thing I just noticed is the pegasi have much bigger wings which I like. The writer is very talented. She nails the personalities of all the characters and the jokes are really good. Plus the storyline is pretty cool. A genuine adventure, with poni3s. I daresay when the mane six fought the changelings (spoilers) it was sort of, a little, badass. Looking very much forward to more!!!

With regards to fanservice I'd say there is just enough. I was worried that the comic would be TOO geared toward bronies, but the fanservice-ey moments aren't too obtrusive or they're done in a pretty entertaining way (EG: Derpy getting 'copied'). Not bad at all. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## Conker (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> There's your problem.  Here be autistic dipshits.


It's the only place to get band tshirts around here without going to the internet, but honestly, it's just better to go to the internet.


			
				Ubek said:
			
		

> Conker, confidence will make all the difference in these situations.


True. It's an odd thing to shop for. Having a shirt and passively wearing it and shopping for said shirt in public are different beasts really. 

I also just really don't like going into Hot Topic. I feel like I don't belong there, and I guess I really don't. 


			
				KNKC said:
			
		

> I still don't like Bronies nuff' said.


Well I'm totally glad you overlooked all of the arguments presented here that contain both hostility and logic.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I still don't like Bronies nuff' said.


So why are you posting here then?



CannonFodder said:


> I  dislike the Twilight franchise for the entire story revolving around a  pedophile trying seduce a underage teenager.  That is a legitimate  reason for disliking a group.


It's a legitimate reason for not liking the franchise, but not for disliking it's fans.


----------



## SpectrePony (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a couple of merchandise personally.  I have a t-shirt and the blindbag ponies and such.  I only buy the good ones.



I really would like to get a figure or two, maybe even some of the more expensive fan-made ones on zshare, but then I'd either have to explain it or keep it well hidden after I get it in the mail.
The good thing about this time of the year is that you can buy stuff like that for yourself online without needing to tell family what it is if they catch you holding a UPS box. You just explain that it's a Christmas gift and you can't say what it is, then wait until no one is around to open it.



CannonFodder said:


> Also lol at coke pony avatar.



Thanks!
I changed my avatar to that this morning before classes.
I have no idea who started it but I like that character.
I even have a 3d version of Coke Pony I'm working on in 3ds max.
Just needs facial features and a cutie mark.


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Okay, would you like a cookie?


Coooookiiiieee!!! *Sits*


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So why are you posting here then?Because... I'm here because I'm here because I'm here. That sums it up pretty well :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Coooookiiiieee!!! *Sits*


As for what you were talking about earlier Kookies.  I wouldn't worry about people leaving the furry fandom for the mlp fandom.  After I was a furry for I think five years tons of people came and went from the fandom.  The reality is the furry fandom is one of those things that the majority of people aren't furry4life.  The average span of how long people are in the furry fandom is like 5 years.  Meaning five years from now a ton of furry artists and such will have moved on and a ton of new artists will have come into the fandom.  Think of the furry fandom as a revolving door.  While the furry fandom isn't growing exponentially it is at least maintaining it's numbers at a stable rate.  Meaning you don't have to worry about the furry fandom dying out because of mlp, cause there's going to be new furries coming in to replace those that leave.


KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Because... I'm here because I'm here because I'm here. That sums it up pretty well :3


Don't worry about it.


SpectrePony said:


> I really would like to get a figure or two, maybe even some of the more expensive fan-made ones on zshare, but then I'd either have to explain it or keep it well hidden after I get it in the mail.
> The good thing about this time of the year is that you can buy stuff like that for yourself online without needing to tell family what it is if they catch you holding a UPS box. You just explain that it's a Christmas gift and you can't say what it is, then wait until no one is around to open it.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


I take it your parents would raise a eyebrow if they saw you with a mlp toy?

I don't know who started coke pony, but it's one of my favorite ponifications.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SpectrePony said:


> I really would like to get a figure or two, maybe even some of the more expensive fan-made ones on zshare, but then I'd either have to explain it or keep it well hidden after I get it in the mail.
> The good thing about this time of the year is that you can buy stuff like that for yourself online without needing to tell family what it is if they catch you holding a UPS box. You just explain that it's a Christmas gift and you can't say what it is, then wait until no one is around to open it.


Oh gawd. I would end the life of an innocent to acquire one of the Derpys they sold at the last BroNYCon. Aside from that I have a bunch of plastic figures that my Nana got me last year (Here you go my 22 year old grandson, lol).


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Because... I'm here because I'm here because I'm here. That sums it up pretty well :3


No, not really...

You've made two posts about how you don't like us yet you stick to posting here. Why bother?


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Vukasin.... love and tolerance. Be accepting of her presence here. All are welcome. Be at peace with the world. :V



Conker said:


> Some 15 year old pointed and laughed; he may have called me a fag.


That's when you chuck the ungrateful fuck through the front window.



CannonFodder said:


> Welp I just found the most depressing as shit tumblr to date.  pregnantscootaloo.
> [/wrist]
> (not really, but when she's having to give up the child it's shifts into ludicrous speed depressive story)


omg why did I have to look. RUN AWAY WITH THE CHILD. I'LL CREATE A DIVERSION WITH EXPLOSIONS AND FIRE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> omg why did I have to look. RUN AWAY WITH THE CHILD. I'LL CREATE A DIVERSION WITH EXPLOSIONS AND FIRE!


I warned you.  Also in the story Scootaloo is a orphan on top of that.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Vukasin.... love and tolerance. Be accepting of her presence here. All are welcome. Be at peace with the world. :V


I never said she wasn't welcome, and I'm not trying to sound aggressive at all. I'm just saying it's a waste of time to tell a certain group of people that you hate them but then stick around to keep telling them. 

I'm just asking what the point is.


----------



## Conker (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Vukasin.... love and tolerance. Be accepting of her presence here. All are welcome. Be at peace with the world. :V


At first I was like >:[

Then I saw the emoticon

Now I'm like :V


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> As for what you were talking about earlier Kookies.  I wouldn't worry about people leaving the furry fandom for the mlp fandom.  After I was a furry for I think five years tons of people came and went from the fandom.  The reality is the furry fandom is one of those things that the majority of people aren't furry4life.  The average span of how long people are in the furry fandom is like 5 years.  Meaning five years from now a ton of furry artists and such will have moved on and a ton of new artists will have come into the fandom.  Think of the furry fandom as a revolving door.  While the furry fandom isn't growing exponentially it is at least maintaining it's numbers at a stable rate.  Meaning you don't have to worry about the furry fandom dying out because of mlp, cause there's going to be new furries coming in to replace those that leave.Don't worry about it.Ty, I won't worry any more


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Nyaaa! Quote fail! And it won't let me edit! Nyaaaaaa!!!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Vukasin.... love and tolerance. Be accepting of her presence here. All are welcome. Be at peace with the world. :V



Tolerance is for those without the means to oppress. Love is for those too weak to hate. 

:V


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just saw on EQD Babs Seed will be coming back. I'm pretty jazzed about that, she was cool.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I still don't like Bronies nuff' said.




Thank god.


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So I had fifteen minutes to kill today and walked into a Hot Topic to see if they had some pony keychains. I swear, never have I felt more self conscious than pawing through a god damned pony stand of items in a public store. Some 15 year old pointed and laughed; he may have called me a fag. They didn't have what I was looking for so I got the fuck out, but NEVER AGAIN. The internet exists for a fucking reason!


Hey man, as an ex-anime fan, I sincerely regret not having a single artifact to remember my fandom by. If I had one of those creepy, giant eyed figurines, I could look at it with a kind of mixed regret+fascination, and say "Yep. I definitely was an anime fan back then." At least buy one figurine/Physical Lasting Thing for the sake of your future self.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Just saw on EQD Babs Seed will be coming back. I'm pretty jazzed about that, she was cool.


Can't say I'm surprised afterall having another crusader means that the cmc will be talking to her on a regular basis.


----------



## Conker (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kazooie said:


> Hey man, as an ex-anime fan, I sincerely regret not having a single artifact to remember my fandom by. If I had one of those creepy, giant eyed figurines, I could look at it with a kind of mixed regret+fascination, and say "Yep. I definitely was an anime fan back then." At least buy one figurine/Physical Lasting Thing for the sake of your future self.


Ye make a compelling point. I'm not much into anime now, but I do like that Inuyasha tshirt I mentioned before. Everything about it is nostalgic.


----------



## Cain (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, when the news hit about all the tumblr closing-downs I wasn't really concerned, 'cause none of the blogs I followed were deleted, but when I look for my gilda-replies tumblr, a great and funny tumblr featuring some great artwork, was deleted. Well, deleted in the sense that when I type in the URL, it goes to some blog post about diamond rings.
DAAAAAMN YOU HATERRRRRS!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Man, when the news hit about all the tumblr closing-downs I wasn't really concerned, 'cause none of the blogs I followed were deleted, but when I look for my gilda-replies tumblr, a great and funny tumblr featuring some great artwork, was deleted. Well, deleted in the sense that when I type in the URL, it goes to some blog post about diamond rings.
> DAAAAAMN YOU HATERRRRRS!


Well fuck.
I was following that tumblr as well.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Trixie is best villain. Another good episode. This season has been wonderful.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode 5 had some good gags, but honestly, this episode felt more like brony fan service than a strong, solid episode. The writing for the episode seemed to have been thrown out the window.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Episode 5 had some good gags, but honestly, this episode felt more like brony fan service than a strong, solid episode. The writing for the episode seemed to have been thrown out the window.


Wait, mlp became self-aware of the brony fanbase and started to shape episodes around the demographic?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kazooie said:


> Wait, mlp became self-aware of the brony fanbase and started to shape episodes around the demographic?




It was done so in a way where it felt off, empty and unsatisfying. It was sort of like having sex with a hooker. 


Comparing S3's intro to S2's intro really shows the shift in story writing altogether.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It was done so in a way where it felt off, empty and unsatisfying. It was sort of like having sex with a hooker.
> 
> 
> Comparing S3's intro to S2's intro really shows the shift in story writing altogether.


Ahaha, oh god. I've only seen S1 (went to a nerd party, we discussed linux, made delicious pizza, watched mlp + heman). Gotta catch up.

24/m/toronto looking for children's cartoon fan to watch s2 mlp with. Snuggling and tickles welcome, don't make it too gay.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Episode 5 had some good gags, but honestly, this episode felt more like brony fan service than a strong, solid episode. The writing for the episode seemed to have been thrown out the window.



I do agree the writing has seemed to change a bit, but I still enjoyed the episode. Was Trixie voiced by someone else? She sounded different.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kazooie said:


> Wait, mlp became self-aware of the brony fanbase and started to shape episodes around the demographic?


That's what the earliest fans(like the ones joined in the first five episodes of season 1) were saying about season 2.

Wow do they not have police in ponyville?  Trixie caused physical property damage and assault.  Twilight should have just called the cops. And kidnapping?

As for the episode the thing I didn't like was the generic zecora training.


----------



## Conker (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought today's episode was absolutely fantastic. It was really nice to see Trixie back and badder than ever. Also funny to see Trixie best Twilight with real magic and Twilight best Trixie with fake magic, which was the other way around in season one. 

This episode moved at a pretty fast pace though, and I suppose the reason there were some majorish plotholes was because they fit it into 20 minutes instead of 40. I don't really mind though, and the nod to Star Wars was cool with Zecora playing Yoda. 

Also, Trixie the Great and Humble did an awesome face plant at the end.

Honestly, it was just nice seeing another episode that revolved around all of the ponies. Season three has been good for that so far, and though I liked season two's look at more individuality, it's fun having all of the characters interact and work together to solve whatever's going on.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I get the feeling that most of these eps seem to be setting something up for later. Twilight's magic has gotten more "variety" this season and I think this ep was aimed at revisiting the fundamentals more than anything else. 

Also, that amulet might yet have wider implications.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmm...
Well I'm an episode behind, and I was watching the CMC episode. Yay. Another CMC episode. :/

I will admit though that this episode is great for exploitable images.
Applejack's expression on the platform is a great example of why I don't like kids, and when I screenshot it I also got Sweetie Belle being high.






The song was forgettable. The lesson predictable. I don't think they should have felt sorry for themselves for pulling that prank, sometimes you have to stand up for yourselves to deal with bullies. 

But the A-team reference was pretty cool.

Edit:

Oh yea, and that threat at the end was just... so DUMB. "Oh, and what are you going to do if we don't?" "I'm going to... TELL YOUR MOTHERS!!!" OH SNAP!!! :V Really. Is that the worst threat you have?


----------



## Conker (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Hmm...
> The song was forgettable. The lesson predictable. I don't think they should have felt sorry for themselves for pulling that prank, sometimes you have to stand up for yourselves to deal with bullies.
> 
> Oh yea, and that threat at the end was just... so DUMB. "Oh, and what are you going to do if we don't?" "I'm going to... TELL YOUR MOTHERS!!!" OH SNAP!!! :V Really. Is that the worst threat you have?


I thought the song was pretty awesome; I had it stuck in my head for a few days after.

And it's not like she could have pulled out some Brooklyn rage and threatened them with violence, as funny as that would have been.

I think it was the best CMC episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Personally when they said magic duel in the episode I thought it was going to be like this-
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/447/169/d6c.png


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally when they said magic duel in the episode I thought it was going to be like this-
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/447/169/d6c.png



That was awesome! XD


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Hmm...
> Well I'm an episode behind, and I was watching the CMC episode. Yay. Another CMC episode. :/
> 
> I will admit though that this episode is great for exploitable images.
> ...



Well she can't really threaten them with violence. The target demographic is still children and the lesson was about not being violent. That would rather defeat the purpose of the episode.

I quite liked the song.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah Trixie's return wasn't as great as I expected it to be. The pacing was awkward and the writing was not interesting or very funny. Oh well, I was never a huge Trixie fan. Now if Gilda came back I'd be pretty jazzed.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				benignBiotic;3094761Now if Gilda came back I'd be pretty jazzed.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yep, me too. I don't think it'll happen though...


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Yep, me too. I don't think it'll happen though...



Maybe if enough bronies fan fic it, they'll do an episode of it! I mean, they did it with trixie afterall.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I mean, they did it with trixie afterall.


Yep with middling results :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Yep with middling results :/


I'm surprised they actually brought back trixie.  Also with how much she was a utter bitch in this episode and the kidnapping a entire town I'm surprised they just let her walk away.


----------



## Cain (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised they actually brought back trixie.  Also with how much she was a utter bitch in this episode and the kidnapping a entire town I'm surprised they just let her walk away.


Twilight secretly likes Trixie.
Only reason for it. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Twilight secretly likes Trixie.
> Only reason for it. :v


How long until someone makes a bad ending trixie x wheel fanfic?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised they just let her walk away.


True. Well she was de-powered and amazingly apologetic


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I submit stuff to an adult furry comic blog, and boy did I get a shock the other day when some submitted a very adult My Little Pony comic called, "Hoof Beat". Given rules about such things I can't say any more, but OH BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Cain (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How long until someone makes a bad ending trixie x wheel fanfic?


It's already out from 12 hours after the episode aired, I'll bet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I'm halfway through crisis equestria.  It's a really good story.  So far the mane6's counterparts you can definitely tell their similarities.  Like Havok is flutterbitch and Red Velvet is Pinkamena.  So far Red Velvet is my favorite.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally when they said magic duel in the episode I thought it was going to be like this-
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/447/169/d6c.png


Would have made more sense if it was the protagonist from Red Faction Armageddon.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So last month I was at a con and guess who I met!







Also I skipped episode 3 and all the pinkie pies and OMG The Feels! They return!
Best pinkie episode. And how could you not tell the real pinky was the one that was depressed?

....wait... what if Twilight didn't spare the RIGHT pinkie? What if she's the wrong one?! What if in a couple months they come BACK?! Do you think a rock over that hole can stop Pinkie, who can defy gravity and break fourth walls and even change her anatomy at WILL?!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> ....wait... what if Twilight didn't spare the RIGHT pinkie? What if she's the wrong one?! What if in a couple months they come BACK?! Do you think a rock over that hole can stop Pinkie, who can defy gravity and break fourth walls and even change her anatomy at WILL?!


Exactly, it's creepy when you think about it. The real Pinkie could have been, idk, trapped in a mirror pool that may never be found again. Woops!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised they actually brought back trixie.  Also with how much she was a utter bitch in this episode and the kidnapping a entire town I'm surprised they just let her walk away.



I'm surprised they didn't imprison the bitch in stone. They're sexist, I swear! All the male antagonists suffer cruel fates in this show.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I barely notice MLP shit anymore. Either it's starting to die down, or there's just so much of it that I tune it out like I would background noise.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I barely notice MLP shit anymore. Either it's starting to die down, or there's just so much of it that I tune it out like I would background noise.


It's probably the latter. MLP is still growing and growing, like Smooze.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-85Ga4W11Gd4/UL0XNCRva4I/AAAAAAABGWg/pbkYIBZR5D8/s1600/1.JPG

God I love Midtown Comics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I barely notice MLP shit anymore. Either it's starting to die down, or there's just so much of it that I tune it out like I would background noise.


The latter.  Whenever a fandom grows large enough and saturates society to the point it becomes common place people stop giving a shit.  Think of it as like video games.  Ten years ago people were constantly talking about it and constantly going, "video games cause violence", but now it's so common place that it's considered normal.

Basically the internet has a give-a-shit threshold and by now it's ran out of shits to give.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I'm surprised they didn't imprison the bitch in stone. They're sexist, I swear! All the male antagonists suffer cruel fates in this show.



The trade off is that they are considerably more badass. I mean, Sombre has fuckin sharp teeth.  And he's just a normal unicorn yet has a bitchin' color scheme. 

Wait a minute. He doesn't have a cutie mark. :C What's up with that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Wait a minute. He doesn't have a cutie mark. :C What's up with that?


Maybe he rejected whatever his talent was?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe he rejected whatever his talent was?



Prehaps. That would make for an interesting villian trait. Or maybe inslaving Crystal Ponies is hard to represent...maybe a whip?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Um... T-Toshabi-san.... uh... well... I wanna be accepted into the uh... um... the brony group..... can you help me fit in.....? P-please Toshabi-sensei?




Sure! Np!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, he's a furry so he's already half the way there...

Just need to fag it up a bit ;3


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ricky said:


> Hey, he's a furry so he's already half the way there...
> 
> Just need to fag it up a bit ;3




I can only do so much, Ricky. I'm a grump, not a miracle worker.


How does one make a fox more faggier then how it is already? Answer me this, oh ye of supreme wisdom of furry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Wait a minute. He doesn't have a cutie mark. :C What's up with that?


Haha, can he truly be considered a pony?!? Or maybe he has a tragic backstory about how he never found his meaning in life.



> Basically the internet has a give-a-shit threshold and by now it's ran out of shits to give.


Nice way of putting it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Haha, can he truly be considered a pony?!? Or maybe he has a tragic backstory about how he never found his meaning in life.



I'm gonna just imagine all the years of Diamond Tiara and SilverSpoon's teasing "Blaaank Flank!" drove him to madness. Totally canon to me now.


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Maybe he rejected whatever his talent was?


I like the idea of someone having a talent they don't like. Might make for a good episode on envy if nothing else. "Turns out I'm good at this, but I don't really like this and that person is way good at that and I like that more and fuck my life!"


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Seems like the brony fandom is large so we will need large amounts of anti-infection spray and a Tv for bait.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I ran into a brony today in the supermarket.  He called me a furfag(I was wearing a paw print shirt) and I told him to clop in hell(he was wearing a pony shirt)  We both laughed and continued shopping while talking.  It was fun.


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Seems like the brony fandom is large so we will need large amounts of anti-infection spray and a Tv for bait.


>Furry
>Getting mad over MLP fans
ishygddt



d.batty said:


> So I ran into a brony today in the supermarket.  He called me a furfag(I was wearing a paw print shirt) and I told him to clop in hell(he was wearing a pony shirt)  We both laughed and continued shopping while talking.  It was fun.


Wow, I would've expected a lot more spaghetti to be included in that encounder. Sounds like it was pretty funny though.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Seems like the brony fandom is large so we will need large amounts of anti-infection spray and a Tv for bait.



And here's the reason I can't take anti-bronies/brony-haters seriously.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> >Furry
> >Getting mad over MLP fans
> ishygddt
> 
> ...


Hehehe I know right?
Were actually gunna hang out this weekend.


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



d.batty said:


> Hehehe I know right?
> Were actually gunna hang out this weekend.


Sounds pretty cool.

Be sure to remind him Twist is best pony, now and forever.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ill try and remember to bring that up XD
Your trying to get my ass kicked by a brony aren't you?


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



d.batty said:


> Ill try and remember to bring that up XD
> Your trying to get my ass kicked by a brony aren't you?


Not quite, haha. Just trying to troll a fellow ponyfag.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Heheheh, right on


----------



## Ames (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

WHY CAN'T I HOLD ALL OF THESE HNNNGGGGGGS


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> Be sure to remind him Twist is best pony, now and forever.


Meh.  I used to dislike Twist, but in the fanfic project horizons she became Rampage and Rampage is my favorite character of all time. Obviously not canon, but damn does it make disliking Twist difficult.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Meh.  I used to dislike Twist, but in the fanfic project horizons she became Rampage and Rampage is my favorite character of all time. Obviously not canon, but damn does it make disliking Twist difficult.


How could you ever dislike Twist? D:

She's super adorbs


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aha! I know what I need! Pesticide! Î¿ÏƒÎ¿!


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Aha! I know what I need! Pesticide! Î¿ÏƒÎ¿!


Yup, worked well 1935-1945


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Aha! I know what I need! Pesticide! Î¿ÏƒÎ¿!


That would also get rid of those furry artists that you keep whining about losing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That would also get rid of those furry artists that you keep whining about losing.


Yeah at this point with how many furries are also bronies trying to purge bronies would critically damage the furry fandom.  It'd be like getting rid of people that like pokemon level of "this will bite you in the ass" negative repurcussions.


----------



## Conker (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> Seems like the brony fandom is large so we will need large amounts of anti-infection spray and a Tv for bait.


Aren't you just oh so clever.


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah at this point with how many furries are also bronies trying to purge bronies would critically damage the furry fandom.  It'd be like getting rid of people that like pokemon level of "this will bite you in the ass" negative repurcussions.


Looks like we're going to need another "MLP Week" for FA's banner. The amount of butthurt was delicious last go-round.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> Looks like we're going to need another "MLP Week" for FA's banner. The amount of butthurt was delicious last go-round.


Must have been hilarious. "dafuq? they aren't even real furreez. This fandom is going down in flames!!"


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Must have been hilarious. "dafuq? they aren't even real furreez. This fandom is going down in flames!!"



Add in about 5000% more autist rage and you've got the idea.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Must have been hilarious. "dafuq? they aren't even real furreez. This fandom is going down in flames!!"



Prehaps not so dramatic. I think this is a nice representation: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6517407/

In any case, it was a delicious week. >: D


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bando said:


> Looks like we're going to need another "MLP Week" for FA's banner. The amount of butthurt was delicious last go-round.


I so want to see another mlp banner for the same reasons.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Prehaps not so dramatic. I think this is a nice representation:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6517407/
> 
> In any case, it was a delicious week. >: D



My computer thanks da LAWD I don't click such links while drinking stuff.

(adds to fave queue)

---PCJ


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Prehaps not so dramatic. I think this is a nice representation:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6517407/
> 
> In any case, it was a delicious week. >: D


And so this is how it ends, not with a bang, but with Chrome screeching to a halt from all the images and huge page length.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> And so this is how it ends, not with a bang, but with Chrome screeching to a halt from all the images and huge page length.


Furaffinity really needs comment pages.


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Furaffinity really needs *the comment function removed*.



Fixed for the greater good of mankind.


----------



## Conker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Mentally Advanced has a new abridged up. Took about a year 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBW_xk6efUo


----------



## Ames (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> The Mentally Advanced has a new abridged up. Took about a year
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBW_xk6efUo



Saw this over the weekend, these guys are geniuses.  Can't wait for the next RDP.


----------



## ADF (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No idea if this has been mentioned in here, but thought I'd throw it out there.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20629245


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just saw the latest episode, and it's pretty intense.



Spoiler: ponies



Also, *LUNA*


----------



## Flippy (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OMG new episode! I love how the surprise character helped out. Glad to to see she's doing her job & doing it well. Also I loved the "Giddy Up" song they played after the show during the promo saying next weeks episode is all new.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow rarity is such a bad sister.


Spoiler: ramblings



Why is sweetie belle so good at singing whenever it's random and spontaneous, but whenever someone asks she's so bad?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dang it, I was hoping for a bit more on Scoot.


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wow rarity is such a bad sister.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ramblings
> ...


Probably because if she was really good on queue she'd know it was her special talent and then get her cutie mark.

I liked the episode, though I hope this is the last we see of the CMC this season. These kinds of episodes, where some character is trying to act cool or do something they clearly cannot, always bother me for some reason. Still, it wasn't a bad episode, and I liked where they wound up on their camping trip. Place looked really cool and quite pretty. I love the world that is slowly being crafted, even if some of it is silly. 

Would have been nice to learn a bit more about Scootaloo though. She has to have a family as her not having one would have been addressed, but we never meet them. Wonder if we ever will. 

And the surprise character was nice, though I'm not sure I'd want people bargin into my dreams. Shit's fucked up enough--not to mention private--without someone showing up to watch. 

Also this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXHMPpPjVr4


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ADF said:


> No idea if this has been mentioned in here, but thought I'd throw it out there.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20629245



I've been playing it. The complaints are well founded. The pricing is fucking ridiculous, 99 dollars for some 1500 gems, Celestia costs 450, 99 dollars for 225K in bits, for perspective some characters cost 30K+ bits. 

Despite the ridiculous amount of money that gems and bits cost, the game works well as a cheap time waster. Technically, you can acquire everything for free. The trade off is that it will probably take hundreds of hours.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And the surprise character was nice, though I'm not sure I'd want people bargin into my dreams. Shit's fucked up enough--not to mention private--without someone showing up to watch.


Not to mention it could be awkard at times if she goes into a private dream.

"Hello applejack how are your dreams going this fine nig-OH MY CELESTIA! What are you-"
"It's not what it looks like"


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I liked the episode, though I hope this is the last we see of the CMC this season.


Really? The CMC episodes have been my favourite ones so far this season. I'm hoping for at least 1 more later on.


----------



## Conker (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Really? The CMC episodes have been my favourite ones so far this season. I'm hoping for at least 1 more later on.


Well, we only have what, seven episodes left? I'd like to see more of the other characters, and a Spike episode of course.

After some thinking about this last episode, it just seems less inspired than some of the others. Felt too done before. I mean, Spongebob had a similar episode, but that one was better


----------



## Flippy (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Really? The CMC episodes have been my favourite ones so far this season. I'm hoping for at least 1 more later on.


 I feel like the MLP team has thrown out a lot more CMC because well it fits they're target audience. Little kids can relate to little pony problems. This show is for little kids anywho. The whole brony & pegisister phenomena is just a unintended viewing group.  Little Scootaloo taking her problem to Rainbow Dash is like Big Bird taking his problem to Gordan on Sesame Street. Normally the kids tried to resolve the problems on their own, as group & then take it to an adult afterward.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> I feel like the MLP team has thrown out a lot more CMC because well it fits they're target audience. Little kids can relate to little pony problems. This show is for little kids anywho. The whole brony & pegisister phenomena is just a unintended viewing group.  Little Scootaloo taking her problem to Rainbow Dash is like Big Bird taking his problem to Gordan on Sesame Street. Normally the kids tried to resolve the problems on their own, as group & then take it to an adult afterward.


Yeah fans need to keep in mind the show is still for kids and that don't expect any episodes to be solely targetting bronies any time soon.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked Scoot's episode. MY only complaint would be Rarity's self-centeredness factor. She's my favorite so I hate when she's only around to be a snob. But Scoots was adorable. Man she's pretty sad though. Where are her parents? Is she an orphan? idk, but her desire for a sister-figure was pretty jarring. Whenever I see Luna I'm instantly wary of fanservice, but I really liked her in this episode. She just wanders through dreams? Cool!


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, Luna the creep monitoring your dreams, or does Luna have a way of knowing when she is needed? (I'd guess something like her being attracted to dreams with extreme negative emotions. (besides the whole over-analyzing a kids show...))


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> So, Luna the creep monitoring your dreams, or does Luna have a way of knowing when she is needed? (I'd guess something like her being attracted to dreams with extreme negative emotions. (besides the whole over-analyzing a kids show...))


I have a feeling she uses it the most to wake up Celestia.  World's most effective alarm clock ever.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a feeling she uses it the most to wake up Celestia.  World's most effective alarm clock ever.


Might Backfire with Molestia, though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a feeling she uses it the most to wake up Celestia.  World's most effective alarm clock ever.


That would be great. I kind of like the Luna-dreamwalker idea. I imagine that she's sort of omnipresent and can function in the real world and in a dream at the same time. I like Luna, I'm not a Luna-tic, but I think this is a cool trait of hers.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys, she's a NIGHT-MARE

Think about it.


----------



## Conker (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah fans need to keep in mind the show is still for kids and that don't expect any episodes to be solely targetting bronies any time soon.


I'm not sure anyone is saying they expect episodes to target the fanbase. Once that starts happening, the charm of the show goes away since the brony fanbase is half fucked up. 

I'm just saying I don't like the CMC episodes as much as the regular episodes, and that's mostly because I'd rather see the main six than the CMC. The main six are more interesting.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also, why can't Scootaloo fly? She have underdeveloped wings or something?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Also, why can't Scootaloo fly? She have underdeveloped wings or something?



Orphan's can't fly.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Also, why can't Scootaloo fly? She have underdeveloped wings or something?


That seems to be the case, though she seems to be flying a little bit this season.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Also, why can't Scootaloo fly? She have underdeveloped wings or something?


I just figured she was a late bloomer for flight.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, looks like they're slowly trying to move Rainbow Dash into acceptable big sister behavior (even though I think it was Lauren Faust who said that Rainbow Dash wouldn't be a good sister), which shows character development, which is good.

Luna. <3

I'm not really fond of the CMCs, but this was cute.


On the note of a previous episode, I wish they'd have canonized Trixie's full name on the toys (Trixie Lulamoon).
Like if she'd have just mentioned it to Twilight or something after she asked for forgiveness. Like "Let's start over. I'm Trixie Lulamoon." or something.
Maybe it's just a silly want, but I really like her last name.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> On the note of a previous episode, I wish they'd have canonized Trixie's full name on the toys (Trixie Lulamoon).
> Like if she'd have just mentioned it to Twilight or something after she asked for forgiveness. Like "Let's start over. I'm Trixie Lulamoon." or something.
> Maybe it's just a silly want, but I really like her last name.


Would have been cool, but I imagine they wouldn't want to cause confusion with Luna, being the princess of night and the moon. idk.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Would have been cool, but I imagine they wouldn't want to cause confusion with Luna, being the princess of night and the moon. idk.


Yeah. "Lulamoon" is one letter from "Lunamoon,"
but some of the unicorns seem to have a celestial thing going on for them anyway (especially in Canterlot) so it would kind of make sense for her to not be related to Luna regardless.


----------



## Ames (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So apparently American Dad just went full ponyfag.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So apparently American Dad just went full ponyfag.



Do tell...


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So apparently American Dad just went full ponyfag.


What did they do?


----------



## Ames (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Do tell...





Vukasin said:


> What did they do?



Nevermind, just another 4chan rumor propagated by retards.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I would be watching the Trixie episode but Youtube is insanely slow lately. I don't know if it's my network or if Youtube itself is screwed.

Instead here's a MLP toy collection with Nightmare Moon, Pinkie, Dash, Vinyl, and three other ponies I don't recognize.
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12885979


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Well, I would be watching the Trixie episode but Youtube is insanely slow lately. I don't know if it's my network or if Youtube itself is screwed.
> 
> Instead here's a MLP toy collection with Nightmare Moon, Pinkie, Dash, Vinyl, and three other ponies I don't recognize.
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12885979



 One of them is Trixie, Lee...See the wand cutiemark for reference.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Wheels? Where we're going, we don't need... wheels."
Pretty good episode although I would have loved to see Twilight and Trixie get into this epic magic battle like Twilight was doing to deal with the changelings.
The ending was good too. After an episode with Pinkie(s) talking too much, we have one where she barely talks at all, and can't even get a word in when the episode ends!
Edit: Also, best Fluttershy episode. (not really.)

And now some random videos/images:
The true ending to Too Many Pinkie Pies.
You can't catch me, gay thoughts!!!
I like your mane


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Instead here's a MLP toy collection with Nightmare Moon, Pinkie, Dash, Vinyl, and three other ponies I don't recognize.
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12885979


Woah. Now I wish I hadn't spent too much money, this month.
Nitemare Moon. Yesplz.

Our local Toys R Us has hardly any pony stuff at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Woah. Now I wish I hadn't spent too much money, this month.
> Nitemare Moon. Yesplz.
> 
> Our local Toys R Us has hardly any pony stuff at all.


My local walmart has more than the toys r us.  Unfortunately they don't restock with the new bling bag ponies, they still have the very first wave and whenever someone buys them all they just restock with the first wave.


----------



## Ames (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

>Paying that much for official merchandise that isn't even remotely show-accurate
>Not buying 3d-printed figures for cheaper that are so show-accurate they'll make your head explode

shiggydiggy


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >Paying that much for official merchandise that isn't even remotely show-accurate
> >Not buying 3d-printed figures for cheaper that are so show-accurate they'll make your head explode
> 
> shiggydiggy


Okay now that is definitely on my "to-buy" list.
Why can't hasbro makes toys like that?


----------



## Cain (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay now that is definitely on my "to-buy" list.
> Why can't hasbro makes toys like that?


Not cost-effective to manufacture en-masse.

Oh hey look we've almost reached the 9K post mark.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My local walmart has more than the toys r us.  Unfortunately they don't restock with the new bling bag ponies, they still have the very first wave and whenever someone buys them all they just restock with the first wave.



I expect bling bag ponies to be all of Rarity.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My local walmart has more than the toys r us.  Unfortunately they don't restock with the new *bling bag ponies*, they still have the very first wave and whenever someone buys them all they just restock with the first wave.



What should be....


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hahaha, oh god.  One of the voice actors opened a can of worms-
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/455/481/f33.jpg


I'm finally getting the comic book coming in the mail today.
Shipping by ups, currently on delivery by post office.
. . . Wut?


Cain said:


> Not cost-effective to manufacture en-masse.
> 
> Oh hey look we've almost reached the 9K post mark.


They could sell them online instead.  People would still buy it if they couldn't get it from a physical store.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hahaha, oh god.  One of the voice actors opened a can of worms-
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/455/481/f33.jpg


She is going to get comments containing every possible pairing. Then crossover pairs. lol.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally got my copy of the comic.
I'm not excited.  Well I was excited, but my doctor told me "You're literally barfing friendship and magic in technicolor.  You have to calm the living fuck down"


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I finally got my copy of the comic.
> I'm not excited.  Well I was excited, but my doctor told me "You're literally barfing friendship and magic in technicolor.  You have to calm the living fuck down"


Did you like it? Did you love it? Because I did both of those.  Number two is supposed to come out next week .


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Did you like it? Did you love it? Because I did both of those.


Just finished it.  My physical form can not hold the amount of "squee" I currently contain.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Just finished it.  My physical form can not hold the amount of "squee" I currently contain.


I know right?! So good. My comics stores all ordered too many so now there are stax and stax of MLP on the rack. Woops.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I know right?! So good. My comics stores all ordered too many so now there are stax and stax of MLP on the rack. Woops.


Whoops indeed.  Well on the plus side they won't have to re-order for a while.
How fast are they selling at comic stores anyhow?  Have they made a dent in the number?


----------



## lostcat461 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Buy them up quick, maybe they will become collectable!  

But yes, I am still marveling on IDW's comic sales. Why, why, why aren't they publicly traded!


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ooooh boy.  Is this legit or am I just being a gullible faggot again?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Ooooh boy.  Is this legit or am I just being a gullible faggot again?


My reaction

Hopefully season 4 won't be _that _bad, but if it does do poorly hasbro will realized they messed up and stop trying to directly control the story.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Ooooh boy.  Is this legit or am I just being a gullible faggot again?


Legit or not, I don't have a problem with it.

At the very least, I hope they give some kind of interesting reason why Twilight would become an alicorn. Not just "BY OUR FRIENDSHIP COMBINED!" or whatever.
It would be neat if Celestia died / disappeared, or something, and Twilight had to inherit her soul / magic essence / whatever.

As for Derpy, never gave a shit about her.
Not about how "offensive" she was to the mentally challenged. Not about the drama that surrounded her, or her name or eyes change. Not about the character, period.
She was just a meme that got canonized. Whatever.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Ooooh boy.  Is this legit or am I just being a gullible faggot again?


I'm gonna say it's not legit. I doubt someone who works on the show would give out that much information.

Plus I would need a better source before I believed it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Legit or not, I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> At the very least, I hope they give some kind of interesting reason why Twilight would become an alicorn. Not just "BY OUR FRIENDSHIP COMBINED!" or whatever.
> It would be neat if Celestia died / disappeared, or something, and Twilight had to inherit her soul / magic essence / whatever.


I really hope she doesn't become a alicorn by the deus ex machina elements of harmony.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I really hope she doesn't become a alicorn by the deus ex machina elements of harmony.


I just hope we get something more definitive about alicorns, and the special properties surrounding their existence.
Where did they come from? Why are they so holyshitomg powerful? 
Why was Trixie possessed by malice when she put on the "Alicorn Amulet"?

I was hoping there was some kind of "ascension to godhood" thing about them, but then there was Cadance.
So, I don't know.
It would be nice to have a little clarity about them. I'm not expecting it, because it's still a kids show to push toys at little girls, but it would still be interesting.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I really hope she doesn't become a alicorn by the deus ex machina elements of harmony.



I wanna see her supplant one of the others. Or maybe both of them. That'd be cool.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> I just hope we get something more definitive about alicorns, and the special properties surrounding their existence.
> Where did they come from? Why are they so holyshitomg powerful?
> Why was Trixie possessed by malice when she put on the "Alicorn Amulet"?
> 
> ...


Word. I want to know more about them. Why have they only been princesses, is it only Celestia's bloodline or are their others out there? Alicorns are so cool.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toraneko said:


> Wow I can't believe this thread is still going.



It's almost as if the cartoon it's about is still airing.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Any other opinions about the comic? The art felt a little plain to me from what I've seen posted.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Any other opinions about the comic? The art felt a little plain to me from what I've seen posted.


Where the writing wasn't really clever it was effective. I think there's a good story brewing and the fanservice doesn't get in the way. The comic captures the mood of the show while having its own identity if you know what I mean by that. The art it can look plain, but the artist is really good at expressions and moods. I approached the comic with some caution, but was pleasantly surprised. I'd say go for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Where the writing wasn't really clever it was effective. I think there's a good story brewing and the fanservice doesn't get in the way. The comic captures the mood of the show while having its own identity if you know what I mean by that. The art it can look plain, but the artist is really good at expressions and moods. I approached the comic with some caution, but was pleasantly surprised. I'd say go for it.


As for the art and the artist I have to say that I like it.  It's distinctly different from the show while actually looking like the characters from the show and definitely looks like something from a comic book.  While we are all used to watching amazing artists online or such, very few comic books I know of are super super super detailed or such.  I wish there was a artist who does something like "stalkerloo" levels of detail or such, but if that were the case then it would take much longer for the comic books to come out.  Which I would be completely up for, but it's understandable that they went with a cartoonist for a cartoon comic book.

Art quality: average for a comic book, but more dynamic and shows more emotion than more most comic books.  So I give it a 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> As for the art and the artist I have to say that I like it.  It's distinctly different from the show while actually looking like the characters from the show and definitely looks like something from a comic book.  While we are all used to watching amazing artists online or such, very few comic books I know of are super super super detailed or such.  I wish there was a artist who does something like "stalkerloo" levels of detail or such, but if that were the case then it would take much longer for the comic books to come out.  Which I would be completely up for, but it's understandable that they went with a cartoonist for a cartoon comic book.
> 
> Art quality: average for a comic book, but more dynamic and shows more emotion than more most comic books.  So I give it a 8.5 out of 10.


Whoa mang. I read a lot of comic books. I wouldn't knock the detail they can present. Surely there are a bunch of ho-hum comics artists, but just know that there are plenty of great ones working today. So many great artists now that I think about it 0_o I could name a bunch of talented, detail-oriented artists. What kind of comic book art are you thinking of when you say it's not detailed?

But I agree that the guy who draws for MLP is great, I like how it evokes the show, while having its own style. For instance he draws black outlines unlike the colored ones used in the show. And again I LOVE how the pegasi have big ol' wings instead of the lil' wings they have in the show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Whoa mang. I read a lot of comic books. I wouldn't knock the detail they can present. Surely there are a bunch of ho-hum comics artists, but just know that there are plenty of great ones working today. So many great artists now that I think about it 0_o I could name a bunch of talented, detail-oriented artists. What kind of comic book art are you thinking of when you say it's not detailed?
> 
> But I agree that the guy who draws for MLP is great, I like how it evokes the show, while having its own style. For instance he draws black outlines unlike the colored ones used in the show. And again I LOVE how the pegasi have big ol' wings instead of the lil' wings they have in the show.


Hey now, I wasn't say the comic book looks bad.  I was saying from what comic books I've read that it's okay and I like it.  BUT that objectively the art being unique and dyamic is above average.  When I said 8.5 out of 10 I meant I don't grade on the scale of 9.9 is average, 9.95 is good, 9.7 is great, 9.9 is awesome like so many other people score things.  When I mean 8.5 I mean personally I place as good comic art.  And that "average" is a 6.5 out of ten, above average 7, good is 8, great is 9 and perfect is 10 obviously.

I wasn't saying that I don't like it and that I don't like comic books, I was just being objective.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I wasn't saying that I don't like it and that I don't like comic books, I was just being objective.


Ok cool. Just making sure you weren't dissing all of the comic books evar.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Whoa mang. I read a lot of comic books. I wouldn't knock the detail they can present. Surely there are a bunch of ho-hum comics artists, but just know that there are plenty of great ones working today. So many great artists now that I think about it 0_o I could name a bunch of talented, detail-oriented artists. What kind of comic book art are you thinking of when you say it's not detailed?
> 
> But I agree that the guy who draws for MLP is great, I like how it evokes the show, while having its own style. For instance he draws black outlines unlike the colored ones used in the show. And again I LOVE how the pegasi have big ol' wings instead of the lil' wings they have in the show.


 I vote Jason Howard. Just cause I want to see him get more work & he was nice when I met him at New York Comic Con. Super Dinosaur ftw. Also because I think he can pull off a MLP Deus Ex art style, lol.



CannonFodder said:


> I really hope she doesn't become a alicorn by the deus ex machina elements of harmony.


 The mental image of that phrase is so strong. I needed art of that stat! This is what I found. http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...t_sparkle___deus_ex___by_mackaged-d4qazdl.png My new background.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm a little scared to read it. Carl Barks set the cartoon comic standard for me.


----------



## Conker (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If Twilight becomes an Alicorn at the end of season 3, I might have to call it quits there. I know the show was made to sell toys, but there comes a point where that strongly interferes with the actual show, and I'd rather not bother with that point. Might as well end on a high note, ya know? 

Ah who am I kidding, I'd be back for a season 4, I'd probably just do more complaining. I AM FGT!


----------



## Icen (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder if this is the largest thread in FAF history.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> If Twilight becomes an Alicorn at the end of season 3, I might have to call it quits there. I know the show was made to sell toys, but there comes a point where that strongly interferes with the actual show, and I'd rather not bother with that point. Might as well end on a high note, ya know?
> 
> Ah who am I kidding, I'd be back for a season 4, I'd probably just do more complaining. I AM FGT!




I don't know, this season so far has been lackluster to the point where I find it incredibly hard to take 20 minutes of one day out of my week to watch an episode. They lost their gusto this season and they're going to lose a lot of watchers (thank God) if they do make Twilight Sparkle an alicorn.



Though, that reddit post that was posted in this thread was bullshit. Note how they mentioned derpy hooves. That's a clear indicator that bullshit is amiss + it's against an animation teams rules to give out major spoilers like that while a series is still being produced. Unless an official note or animation head gave the okay, there's no way they'd release such sensitive info like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Though, that reddit post that was posted in this thread was bullshit. Note how they mentioned derpy hooves. That's a clear indicator that bullshit is amiss + it's against an animation teams rules to give out major spoilers like that while a series is still being produced. Unless an official note or animation head gave the okay, there's no way they'd release such sensitive info like that.


Actually turns out the first part of it was half true.  Hasbro is getting more involved with the show to make it more marketable and make better tv to show toys.  The upside is we _may _see better toys and not just recolors, the downside is that if hasbro starts trying to directly direct the story of the show that's not going to end so well.


Icen said:


> I wonder if this is the largest thread in FAF history.


Nope, we're still 3k short of one of the GTWT threads.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> I vote Jason Howard. Just cause I want to see him get more work & he was nice when I met him at New York Comic Con. Super Dinosaur ftw. Also because I think he can pull off a MLP Deus Ex art style, lol.


You are literally the first person I've met who knows about Howard and Super Dinosaur. Wow. Awesome!  



> Though, that reddit post that was posted in this thread was bullshit.  Note how they mentioned derpy hooves. That's a clear indicator that  bullshit is amiss + it's against an animation teams rules to give out  major spoilers like that while a series is still being produced. Unless  an official note or animation head gave the okay, there's no way they'd  release such sensitive info like that.


Yeah I highly doubt its legitimacy. 

I've been enjoying this season for the most part. The premier was average, but had some good jokes. I loved the Babs Seed episode (CMC fan here). I'm not giving up on the series unless they make a huge fumble. Twilight becoming an Alicorn _could _definitely be a huge fumble.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Actually turns out the first part of it was half true.  Hasbro is getting more involved with the show to make it more marketable and make better tv to show toys.  The upside is we _may _see better toys and not just recolors, the downside is that if hasbro starts trying to directly direct the story of the show that's not going to end so well.




It's companies like that that made Don Bluth take away half the animation staff at Disney to create their own company. The death of the series is eminent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It's companies like that that made Don Bluth take away half the animation staff at Disney to create their own company. The death of the series is eminent.


It's a major problem for the show, cause if they screw up twilight becoming a alicorn and then screw up season 4 then I doubt the viewership for the show is going to grow anymore.  The good news is that if season 4 is bad and receives bad reviews then hasbro will probably back off a bit and let studio dhx do damage control and try and make season 5 really good to make up for it.
I don't think the show is going to die and I don't season 4 will be the last season, cause of how large of a viewership is has, BUT they will have to do some serious damage control if they screw up season 4.

The good news however is hasbro has been pretty good at trying to catch up and trying to make sure the fans are satisfied.  So IF season 4 does turn out to be bad, then for the season after that they should react pretty quickly.

So really it's only half bad news.  The bad news is we may have a crud or mediocre next season, but the season after that would probably be better.


----------



## Conker (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I don't know, this season so far has been lackluster to the point where I find it incredibly hard to take 20 minutes of one day out of my week to watch an episode. They lost their gusto this season and they're going to lose a lot of watchers (thank God) if they do make Twilight Sparkle an alicorn.


I"ve been enjoying the season, but there is something slightly amiss about it. I'm not sure what. I mean, the two songs in the opening episodes felt so unneeded, as if the higher ups said "season premieres need songs!" and so we got them.

I can think about each episode and go "yeah, I liked that episode" but something as a whole seems just a bit off. I dunno if that's me or the show though.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I"ve been enjoying the season, but there is something slightly amiss about it. I'm not sure what. I mean, the two songs in the opening episodes felt so unneeded, as if the higher ups said "season premieres need songs!" and so we got them.
> 
> I can think about each episode and go "yeah, I liked that episode" but something as a whole seems just a bit off. I dunno if that's me or the show though.



It's more about fan service now instead of being about story delivery. A lot of what made season 1 and 2 so successful was the fact that the situations felt relatable and realistic (to some degree). The audience is able to connect. Season 3 has been more about "LOOKIT! THIS IS WHAT THE FANS THOUGHT WOULD BE COOL! PRETTY COOL RIGHT!?". One thing you should know about show business, NEVER give the fans what they want. The unexpected is always better than what's wanted to some degree in the world of animation.


----------



## Conker (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It's more about fan service now instead of being about story delivery. A lot of what made season 1 and 2 so successful was the fact that the situations felt relatable and realistic (to some degree). The audience is able to connect. Season 3 has been more about "LOOKIT! THIS IS WHAT THE FANS THOUGHT WOULD BE COOL! PRETTY COOL RIGHT!?". One thing you should know about show business, NEVER give the fans what they want. The unexpected is always better than what's wanted to some degree in the world of animation.


Other than maybe Trixie coming back, I'm not so sure I've noticed a lot of fan service. And really, I was glad to see Trixie back. To be sure, there were parts of that episode that didn't really work, but on the whole it was cool to see Trixie again. And Zecora had a nice part as well. 

I don't keep up much with other brony shit other than this thread, so maybe there's just fanservice I'm missing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Other than maybe Trixie coming back, I'm not so sure I've noticed a lot of fan service. And really, I was glad to see Trixie back. To be sure, there were parts of that episode that didn't really work, but on the whole it was cool to see Trixie again. And Zecora had a nice part as well.
> 
> I don't keep up much with other brony shit other than this thread, so maybe there's just fanservice I'm missing.


Fandoms in a nutshell-
Lightswitch of "OMFG! Pandering" or "y u hate us?"
I don't think they're pandering to the fans more than they did last season.

As for why I think it's possible why the show may seem different I'd have to theorize maybe it's because of who is writing the episodes.  Sure Meghan and Larson wrote "a canterlot wedding" or "the return of harmony", BUT Corey hasn't written a episode yet, Cindy wrote "Owl's well that ends well" and Dave hasn't written any of the episodes since "over a barrel".

It may be possible they're holding out on the better episodes for later in the season?. . .


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know about that CF, it's not so much that they ALL OF A SUDDEN started pandering the fans, it's that now it's becoming quite more apparent that they are. Because of that, I feel like it's getting into the story quality of episodes, thereby hurting it. The last episode that aired last week, however, seemed to show a good step in the right direction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I don't know about that CF, it's not so much that they ALL OF A SUDDEN started pandering the fans, it's that now it's becoming quite more apparent that they are. Because of that, I feel like it's getting into the story quality of episodes, thereby hurting it. The last episode that aired last week, however, seemed to show a good step in the right direction.


I just think they are airing the lesser episodes early on and the better episodes later on.  I think there is actually a terminology for this in the television industry.  Where you don't want to have your best episodes at the beginning of the season and then pull out all the stops either at the season finale.

I'm not so worried about the season as I am worried about how are they going to have twilight become a alicorn?  When they do that it can end very well, but it can also end extremely badly for the show.

You can have a amazing season, but if a show fucks up the season finale then that is extremely hard to overcome.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icen said:


> I wonder if this is the largest thread in FAF history.



Come back when it exceeds 10k+


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know what they can do after they make Twilight an alicorn if they do, nor can I imagine how they would do that (turn her into an alicorn) in an effective way. I do hope they don't. Twilight is better as a unicorn.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Twi becoming an Alicorn really strikes me as something you'd save for the last episode ever. Or a movie if that's how you wanted to finish it up. 

I cannot fathom how the show can continue in the same vein with that kind of change to a protagonist. Unless they're going to really downplay an Alicorn's abilities.


----------



## Conker (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's rumors that Discord is coming back right? Maybe he changes her into an Alicorn for the chuckles.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> There's rumors that Discord is coming back right? Maybe he changes her into an Alicorn for the chuckles.


I suppose that would be acceptable, just so long as she is changed back at the end.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm finally getting the comic book coming in the mail today.
> Shipping by ups, currently on delivery by post office.
> . . . Wut?


Certain types of economy-class shipping call for UPS to only deliver to the closest hub, at which point the package is turned over to the USPS for final delivery.

---PCJ


----------



## RailRide (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I see a lot of angst over the possibility of Twilight "going alicorn". I have yet to hear talk of another possibility. Just as the Mane Six all rose into the air and exhibited the "glowing eyes of doom" when unleashing the Elements on Discord (the first time around, except for Twilight, they kept their eyes shut), Twilight herself could exhibit "glowing wings of light" as an expression of some ultimate (but temporary) power-up at the peak of a future uber-crisis, reverting back to normal as always when the situation has been handled. For that matter, the effect could extend to all the Element bearers as the ultimate expression of "Here comes the God-level Smackdown".

As Rarity could have said at one point during a certain episode, "Wings don't have to be permanent when they look as impressive as these".

---PCJ


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> I see a lot of angst over the possibility of Twilight "going alicorn". I have yet to hear talk of another possibility. Just as the Mane Six all rose into the air and exhibited the "glowing eyes of doom" when unleashing the Elements on Discord (the first time around, except for Twilight, they kept their eyes shut), Twilight herself could exhibit "glowing wings of light" as an expression of some ultimate (but temporary) power-up at the peak of a future uber-crisis, reverting back to normal as always when the situation has been handled. For that matter, the effect could extend to all the Element bearers as the ultimate expression of "Here comes the God-level Smackdown".
> 
> As Rarity could have said at one point during a certain episode, "Wings don't have to be permanent when they look as impressive as these".
> 
> ---PCJ



There are more than one way to skin a dead cat. Though, making twilight an alicorn completely changes the formula of the show. I'd like to see another way of them defeating a major villain other than using the elements, though, they've shown this with the season opener that it can be done. However, I'd prefer that they let the villain actually HAVE A PARAGRAPH OF DIALOGUE BEFORE THEY KILL THEM OFF COMPLETELY.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I suppose it could be temporary, like Celestia decides that she will teach a lesson to Twilight by switching places with her for a day or two but then Celestia doesn't want to go back or something.

Also even if there have been images it doesn't really mean anything. They could be like that image of the CMC with their cutie marks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If Twilight ever became an alicorn that would throw off her design in my opinion...it'd look so strange to have her in tight places like a hallway or near other ponies...the wings would be too much. 

Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

. . . Wait scratch what I said about the show going downhill.  This episode was Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious awesome.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I suppose it could be temporary, like Celestia decides that she will teach a lesson to Twilight by switching places with her for a day or two but then Celestia doesn't want to go back or something.
> 
> Also even if there have been images it doesn't really mean anything. They could be like that image of the CMC with their cutie marks.



I never saw that image. So their cutie marks were actually designed? Or was it unofficial?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie is new OCD pony.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You just watched last weeks episode CF? I gotto agree with you, this episode very much felt like the show being back in its original element.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> You just watched last weeks episode CF? I gotto agree with you, this episode very much felt like the show being back in its original element.


Nope, you know how with "hearts and whooves day" they accidentally released the episode early.  Well they did it again for, "the wonderbolt academy".  I'm obviously not going to spoil it cause chances are they took it down before too many people realized "oh snap the hub accidentally released it early on their website".

I will tell you that you won't be disappointed though.

There are some things I didn't like about the episode, but it does feel like a episode you would have seen in season 1.  It was good, not "woohoo awesome" and not "omfg the show is ruined", but it was good.


Spoiler: spitfire



What's up with spitfire's new voice?  It seems weird now.  Oh well, still wish she had swedish spitfire's voice :\





Spoiler: Rainbow



Thank god they had a rainbow character redemption.  Also that they're redeeming her from "showoff attention graber" she seemed to be in season 2 and showed she can set aside her ego





Spoiler: random thoughts



Yay more cloudchaser.
Lol at roid rage coming back.
Did anyone else notice the subtle avatar reference?
I want to know if RD actually made it into the wonderbolts.  Or will we find out later?  Or is it just basic training and that she's going to be going for a while and we'll find out later if she makes the cut?  CURSE YOU CLIFFHANGERS!


----------



## Ames (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't know if I should watch or not... vector calc final tomorrow morning... D:


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> However, I'd prefer that they let the villain actually HAVE A PARAGRAPH OF DIALOGUE BEFORE THEY KILL THEM OFF COMPLETELY.


Haha. What do you mean? Sombra was a great and revolutionary villain.

Twi going Alicorn would be a huge change. I'm with the person who said that that should be saved for the last episode(s) ever. Or a movie. It would be cool if for the last episodes maybe there's a new villain and Celestia steps up Twilight's 'ascension' to get the job done. While the rest of the mane 6 run support or some other important mission. I can only see Twi-Alicorn working out if it's the end of the show.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Don't know if I should watch or not... vector calc final tomorrow morning... D:



Vector calc sucks! Be irresponsible..... for ponies!


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> I never saw that image. So their cutie marks were actually designed? Or was it unofficial?



It was an image posted on the Hub's website and it was made by an animator, but it was made by that animator as fan art before she became an animator.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is cool.  Google is now supporting .ponies domain names.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/12/ponies-invade-googles-websmaster-faq.html
Inb4 the internet gets swarmed with a million .ponies domains.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wonderbolts thoughts, and spoilered for obvious reasons:



Spoiler: ...



Spitfire's new voice just really annoys me. Call it a weird nitpick, but she sounds so nasally. She sounds a little bit too much like Dash, too.
Although her little flight jacket and aviators are adorable.

I like that RD's arrogance and selfish risk-taking behavior were really downplayed in this episode and showed as a thing not to be. Delicious character development, anyone? Let's hope it sticks.

Canon pitch-black background ponies that aren't evil. Now no one can invalidate black OC ponies for being "teh ebils" by the color of their coats. Also, I totally want black pony toys.

The spinning machine looks like something I'd want to ride.

I'm not worried about the cliffhanger. This is probably something that's just going to come up and eventually be resolved (probably and expectedly by Rainbow becoming a member of the Wonderbolts, possibly of a Ponyville division) through episodes later this season.



*Edit: *And apparently you can't just write the spoiler tags as just 



Spoiler



, which is weird.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know they never gave a name for the curse sombra gave to shining armor's horn.

Magic shingles?
Horn measels?
Magic-b-gone?
Unicorn fever?
Hornherpes?


----------



## Ames (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know they never gave a name for the curse sombra gave to shining armor's horn.
> 
> Magic shingles?
> Horn measels?
> ...



Horn herpes seems to be a pretty popular term at the moment


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Wonderbolts thoughts, and spoilered for obvious reasons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I enjoyed the episode. It wasn't a spectacular episode but I could relate to a lot of it and her emotions.

We don't know that those ponies aren't evil though, they could be. I didn't really notice the voice. As for the cliff hanger, they will probably do something about it later. Maybe when she appears later she is on leave.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This is cool.  Google is now supporting .ponies domain names.
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/12/ponies-invade-googles-websmaster-faq.html
> Inb4 the internet gets swarmed with a million .ponies domains.


Uhm... that was a joke by google. They are SEARCHING every top level domain (.de .com .gov and whatever) but i doubt that they'll register .ponies with the ICANN . (according to http://www.newgtldsite.com/new-gtld-cost/ realistic cost for an uncontested new TLD would be 500.000 to 2.000.000)

And sadly equestriadaily doesn't have it's own IP it seems (every try to find it gets me to a google "no such url" page, so i guess it must be hosted on google) so no fiddling around in "hosts" to make equestriadaily.ponies real, either...


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Uhm... that was a joke by google. They are SEARCHING every top level domain (.de .com .gov and whatever) but i doubt that they'll register .ponies with the ICANN . (according to http://www.newgtldsite.com/new-gtld-cost/ realistic cost for an uncontested new TLD would be 500.000 to 2.000.000)
> 
> And sadly equestriadaily doesn't have it's own IP it seems (every try to find it gets me to a google "no such url" page, so i guess it must be hosted on google) so no fiddling around in "hosts" to make equestriadaily.ponies real, either...


Oh well, was pretty funny though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Awww Wonderbolts Academy was really sweet and Rainbow is my least favorite of the mane six. This will sit comfy behind Read it and Weep as fave RD episodes. I really liked how Rainbow got to be the level headed one for once with Lightning Dust. idk, this episode just really had me invested.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

. . . Wait what was a letterbox doing in the middle of a empty field at the beginning?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> . . . Wait what was a letterbox doing in the middle of a empty field at the beginning?


Exactly! Where is Rainbow's house?! I mean we know, for a fact, that there are flying mail ponies. Derp.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She probably just keeps a cloud nearby.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> . . . Wait what was a letterbox doing in the middle of a empty field at the beginning?



I'm pretty certain RD's house floats above it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm pretty certain RD's house floats above it.


But why were they having a picnic under Rainbow's house?  It doesn't argh. . . forget it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But why were they having a picnic under Rainbow's house?  It doesn't argh. . . forget it.



Because that's where the mailbox is.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But why were they having a picnic under Rainbow's house?  It doesn't argh. . . forget it.


Because they were waiting for the mail.


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked the new episode, but there were some continuity issues. Well, mainly the one in that the other ponies bounced off of a cloud when they were incapable of touching them in "Sonic Rainboom" in season one. Of course, Twilight could have simply magicked them a bit prior to showing up as that would be logical, but since that was never shown, it kind of is an error.

No Derpy was pretty lame. I guess they really are done with her. I can't blame Hasbro since she caused a bit of a shitstorm, but it was still kinda lame. Would have been cool if she were the mailpony in the beginning. Hell, they could have underped her eyes for that. Maybe she got lasic. 

I liked seeing Horse Power again, though I wish he would have had more outbursts. He was damned funny in "Hurricane Fluttershy". Glad he showed up again. 

Was also nice seeing Rainbow Dash in a more level-headed route. Worked well considering the prior episode with Scootaloo, but then, being in an academy would probably sober one up. It made sense at any rate. 

I really wish we knew what the Wonderbolts were for though. They sort of just exist. 

Didn't mind the cliffhanger. The episode was about Rainbow Dash in the academy, not her becoming a Wonderbolt. Seemed fine to me.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've often wondered what the Wonderbolts are for myself. The only time they've really taken any action is to either perform or when Spike went on his growing up rampage. 

Are they supposed to be some kind of Military Division or are they just performers?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> I've often wondered what the Wonderbolts are for myself. The only time they've really taken any action is to either perform or when Spike went on his growing up rampage.
> 
> Are they supposed to be some kind of Military Division or are they just performers?


I think of them as an elite flying squad that also does performances. Sort of like those jet pilots who do airshows. This is supported by the militaristic feel of the WB Academy.


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I think of them as an elite flying squad that also does performances. Sort of like those jet pilots who do airshows. This is supported by the militaristic feel of the WB Academy.


I wonder what Equestria would need with that kind of military force. I've really always considered them performers. 

OH. If the ponies in the academy were the best to offer, why were most so shitty?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I wonder what Equestria would need with that kind of military force. I've really always considered them performers.
> 
> OH. If the ponies in the academy were the best to offer, why were most so shitty?



There is more to each person/pony than just physical abilities. The Academies (at least in the US) take in to account a large amount of factors. Besides the score on the athletics tests they looked at GPA, ACT/SAT scores, sports, community involvement, many letters of recommendation and several other things.


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> There is more to each person/pony than just physical abilities. The Academies (at least in the US) take in to account a large amount of factors. Besides the score on the athletics tests they looked at GPA, ACT/SAT scores, sports, community involvement, many letters of recommendation and several other things.


Cept the Wonderbolts are pretty much all about physical abilities. At least, that's all we hear about em from Rainbow Dash, so one assumes they mostly revolve around athletics and athletic ability. 

Dunno why you brought in real academics since this is, you know, Equestria.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Cept the Wonderbolts are pretty much all about physical abilities. At least, that's all we hear about em from Rainbow Dash, so one assumes they mostly revolve around athletics and athletic ability.
> 
> Dunno why you brought in real academics since this is, you know, Equestria.



Even so things are based off of real things so there is probably some relation. Quite often, people think that what you need to get into an academy is to be a muscle head with little critical thought abilities (this especially so of West Point). It could be the same thing. While at USCGA there were many people who were less fit that I was. There were some people that were even fat (but USCGA does a lot of affirmative action and does not attempt to hide it).

Or they could just be out of worthwhile ponies (though all except one of the ponies was from ponyville).


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Even so things are based off of real things so there is probably some relation. Quite often, people think that what you need to get into an academy is to be a muscle head with little critical thought abilities (this especially so of West Point). It could be the same thing. While at USCGA there were many people who were less fit that I was. There were some people that were even fat (but USCGA does a lot of affirmative action and does not attempt to hide it).
> 
> Or they could just be out of worthwhile ponies (though all except one of the ponies was from ponyville).


Since the whole thing was based around flying, I figured there would be better flyers aside from Rainbow Dash and the new character. Rainbow Dash mentioned some kind of acceptance test in the beginning, so clearly it wasn't that hard if Horse Power got in with his tiny little stubs he calls wings  

I could simply be over analyzing a children's show though.


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

fuck I am so autistic


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Since the whole thing was based around flying, I figured there would be better flyers aside from Rainbow Dash and the new character. Rainbow Dash mentioned some kind of acceptance test in the beginning, so clearly it wasn't that hard if Horse Power got in with his tiny little stubs he calls wings
> 
> I could simply be over analyzing a children's show though.


Or maybe they were just in the first week of the training and that becoming a wonderbolt takes longer than a week?  Also that graduating the wonderbolt academy and becoming a wonderbolt takes months or years?


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Or maybe they were just in the first week of the training and that becoming a wonderbolt takes longer than a week?  Also that graduating the wonderbolt academy and becoming a wonderbolt takes months or years?


Given what we know, it seems like they only accept those already deemed top-notch flyers. Given the episode, that wasn't the case. I'm simply wondering if this was a break in continuity or not.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Given what we know, it seems like they only accept those already deemed top-notch flyers. Given the episode, that wasn't the case. I'm simply wondering if this was a break in continuity or not.



It might have also just been just a plot element. If they were only marginally better their recklessness would carry a different light. Being that their actions would then have pushed them further ahead and would have been seen as good.

I'll use an analogy to sports. In gymnastics, especially at higher levels the skills done are quite dangerous and could be considered reckless. But in order to win those skills have to be done. Now in a lower level gymnastics (Level 8 or so (still the top 5% of gymnasts though))(assuming they still have the same skills as in the previous part), doing those skills to get scores like that would be considered needlessly reckless to win (and it is, USAG prevents this by disallowing certain moves to level 8 and limiting score).


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It might have also just been just a plot element. If they were only marginally better their recklessness would carry a different light. Being that their actions would then have pushed them further ahead and would have been seen as good.


That actually makes sense. Oh plot devices, you're just so plotty.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This is cool.  Google is now supporting .ponies domain names.
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/12/ponies-invade-googles-websmaster-faq.html
> Inb4 the internet gets swarmed with a million .ponies domains.



Someone proposed the .eq TLD to the OpenNIC Project back in March, but there was never really a charter to vote on, so it stalled.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anypony else put off by Spitfire's new VA? I loved her old one so the new one bugged me. Sounded too, idk, whiney when her old one was so cool and chill. Pssh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Anypony else put off by Spitfire's new VA? I loved her old one so the new one bugged me. Sounded too, idk, whiney when her old one was so cool and chill. Pssh.


I know right?  It's probably a bon-bon thing.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know right?  It's probably a bon-bon thing.



Maybe Spitfire has a twin, one the Wonderbolt flyer and one the Wonderbolt instructor.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But why were they having a picnic under Rainbow's house?  It doesn't argh. . . forget it.


Because non-pegasi can't stand on clouds so they'd be unable to stand in her house.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Because non-pegasi can't stand on clouds so they'd be unable to stand in her house.


Later in the ep though Rainbow catches them on a cloud which was confusing. Shouldn't they, except for Fluttershy, just fall through? Also lol that Fluttershy needed to be caught because she was so scared.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Anypony else put off by Spitfire's new VA? I loved her old one so the new one bugged me. Sounded too, idk, whiney when her old one was so cool and chill. Pssh.


At the beginning I thought "Hmm, she sounds different" but after that I thought nothing of it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Maybe Spitfire has a twin, one the Wonderbolt flyer and one the Wonderbolt instructor.



Or maybe it actually was Bon-Bon in a Spitfire costume.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Or maybe it actually was Bon-Bon in a Spitfire costume.



So brilliant! It can only be the truth! (or false)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap guess who's getting a song this Saturday?  Someone who has yet to get a solo ever.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap guess who's getting a song this Saturday?  Someone who has yet to get a solo ever.


Could it be? APPLEJACK?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Could it be? APPLEJACK?



That would be logical since I think this is about the Apple Family reunion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> That would be logical since I think this is about the Apple Family reunion.


Maybe a song about how she wishes her parents were still around?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey everyone I found this mlp comic while browsing.  You should check it out cause it'll definitely leave a impact on you-
http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/460/649/570.png


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

AW poor Dashie.  Ive always wondered why their families were not more present, but i guess that's why it's called FRIENDSHIP is magic and not FAMILY is magic.

family is just annoying. :v


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn I can't wait for an AJ songgg. Which reminds me. I'm sure this has been done before in this thread but do you want to list off your top 5 best ponies?

Rarity
Applejack
Big Macintosh
Princess Celestia
Lyra
I take it for granted that Derpy will always be a favorite pony. I also love the CMC.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I'm sure this has been done before in this thread but do you want to list off your top 5 best ponies?


Well, if we aren't just choosing from the main characters it would be:


Gilda/Pinkie Pie
Gustave le Grand
Octavia
Sweetie Belle
AppleJack


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah Gustav! I LOVE that guy and his color scheme.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> do you want to list off your top 5 best ponies?


1. Luna / Nightmare Moon
2. Rainbow Dash
3. Rarity
4. Twilight
5. Spitfire / Chrysalis

Also, I feel like we'll meet RD's parents, eventually. It took them well into Season 2 for Rarity's to show up, and we haven't seen Fluttershy's yet, either. 
It would be interesting if her mother (who I'm just going to assume is G1's Firefly) is just as competitive as she is, and there is some kind of conflict between them. But I'm not expecting it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Damn I can't wait for an AJ songgg. Which reminds me. I'm sure this has been done before in this thread but do you want to list off your top 5 best ponies?


I can't even pick my top five :\
It's like asking me what my favorite flavor of ice cream is, I just have too many.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

five fave:
1.Fluttershy 
2.DR HOOOOVES!
3.Luna/Nightmare Moon
4.Zecora 
5.ugh it's such a close tie between pinkie pie and rainbow dash. which is weird because i used to not like pinkie pie but dammit she is infectious...


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> It would be interesting if her mother (who I'm just going to assume is G1's Firefly) is just as competitive as she is, and there is some kind of conflict between them.



It is unlikely it would be Firefly since Hasbro doesn't own the rights to her anymore.

1. Pinkie Pie
2. Twilight 
3. Applebloom
4. Celestia
5. Cheerilee


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm happy to see some CMC's on the list. Mhm. The one pony it took me a while to like was Fluttershy, no offence to anybody. I just hated her shrinking violet tendencies. She got to me in season two and the Iron Will episode is one of my faves. Rainbow also grows on me.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I'm happy to see some CMC's on the list. Mhm. The one pony it took me a while to like was Fluttershy, no offence to anybody. I just hated her shrinking violet tendencies. She got to me in season two and the Iron Will episode is one of my faves. Rainbow also grows on me.



ha that was the same episode that got me to like her too! well, it was one of the first episodes i saw with her in it too lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It is unlikely it would be Firefly since Hasbro doesn't own the rights to her anymore.


Firefly did have a cameo in the comic though.


----------



## Conker (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Top five would be:

Spike
Twilight Sparkle
Pinkie Pie
Rarity
Rainbow Dash

I really like AJ, but she just doesn't have enough episodes devoted to her and she feels too much in the background. Fluttershy kind of annoys me, though "Hurricane Fluttershy" was a brilliant episode. She needs more on par with that one.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My top five?

1. Rarity.
2. Luna
3. Apple Bloom
4. Zecora
5. Mr. and Mrs. Cake(I'm a cheater)

It seems to me Rarity should be the top pony due to the fact she can be a total snob one minute and a dedicated friend the next. Her dramatic personality is my favorite thing about the show, plus she's an artist and not just some tired and outdated bimbo only into fashion for the popularity. Best. Pony. Ever.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rainbow Dash
Zecora
Fluttershy
Gilda
Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Royal Guards
Luna
Twilight
Applejack
Rarity


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Rarity
Rainbow
Twilight
Pinkie
Discord


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie Pie
Pinkie Pie
Pinkie Pie
Luna
Pinkie Pie


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> It seems to me Rarity should be the top pony due to the fact she can be a total snob one minute and a dedicated friend the next. Her dramatic personality is my favorite thing about the show, plus she's an artist and not just some tired and outdated bimbo only into fashion for the popularity. Best. Pony. Ever.


Umm Hell yes. I love that she's fabulous and artsy, but really caring and generous. B3ST P0NY


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> My top five?
> It seems to me Rarity should be the top pony due to the fact she can be a total snob one minute and a dedicated friend the next. Her dramatic personality is my favorite thing about the show, plus she's an artist and not just some tired and outdated bimbo only into fashion for the popularity. Best. Pony. Ever.


In a way, she's the most developed character in the show. Tis why she is in my top five.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love that we get the fashion-oriented super girly girl, who is slightly prissy, and who does have faults and not want to get dirty,
but she's not a cold-hearted bitch. She's not spoiled. She's not out to make our protagonists look like fools through a bunch of generic Loony Toons-esque pranks or just general bullying.
She has what some can argue as disagreeable qualities, but she's not a bad person (er... pony).


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> I love that we get the fashion-oriented super girly girl, who is slightly prissy, and who does have faults and not want to get dirty,
> but she's not a cold-hearted bitch. She's not spoiled. She's not out to make our protagonists look like fools through a bunch of generic Loony Toons-esque pranks or just general bullying.
> She has what some can argue as disagreeable qualities, but she's not a bad person (er... pony).


I have to agree on this.  It goes against a fuckton of stereotypical social archetypes and actually developes her personality in a positive manner.  She may be a bad sister, but she's not a bitch and she's not a airhead unlike how so many other shows stereotype women.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My top 7?

1. D
2. i
3. s
4. c
5. o
6. r
7. d


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> My top 7?
> 
> 1. D
> 2. i
> ...



Top five silly,
1. D
2. i
3. s
4. c
5. o
So this is what you like


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Top five silly,
> 1. D
> 2. i
> 3. s
> ...




Get that cancer out of my face. I made it top 7. If you have a problem with it, then I'm going to have to turn you into glue.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Get that cancer out of my face. I made it top 7. If you have a problem with it, then I'm going to have to turn you into glue.



But I don't want to be glue. 

Also I want to take the latter part of that quote.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> But I don't want to be glue.
> 
> Also I want to take the latter part of that quote.




You're welcome. That'll be 500 bits or I'll see you in court.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> You're welcome. That'll be 500 bits or I'll see you in court.



But I don't have 500 bits. I could give you a table.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Top five silly,
> 1. D
> 2. i
> 3. s
> ...



Don't you mean this?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Don't you mean this?



That is better, but he is still going to turn me into glue.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now I can't get Earth, Wind, and Fire songs outta my head when I see Toshabi's avi. 

>.> And I wanna see a vid of Disco Discord.


----------



## Ames (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Don't you mean this?



>e621

...


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >e621
> 
> ...


It's clean


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It's clean




I've gotto be dead. A clean link from e621. Un-fucking-believable.



Butterflygoddess said:


> Now I can't get Earth, Wind, and Fire songs outta my head when I see Toshabi's avi.
> 
> >.> And I wanna see a vid of Disco Discord.



Give me a few months.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I've gotto be dead. A clean link from e621. Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a few months.



A Christmas miracle.


----------



## wheelieotter (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

1. Rainbow Dash
2. Pinkie Pie
3. Twilight Sparkle
4. Princess Luna
5. Discord



			
				Butterflygoddess said:
			
		

> >.> And I wanna see a vid of Disco Discord.


Yes! This idea is too awesome to not become reality.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I've gotto be dead. A clean link from e621. Un-fucking-believable.



Well, it _is_ Discord.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw a pair of Rainbow Dash headphones. They were so amazing. I want T_T


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Top five silly,
> 1. D
> 2. i
> 3. s
> ...


Wow did you guys plan that? Too funny. Seems like there's a lot of Apple action this season which I am more than OK with.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since it is almost christmas, have some daww folks-
[YT]MCHgXYssnHE[/YT]


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cute episode, not that great a one. There was a song, but it wasn't very good. Granny Smith and Applebloom made up for it though. 5/10


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I saw a pair of Rainbow Dash headphones. They were so amazing. I want T_T


These?

They had a nice Luna shirt at Hottopic when I went, yesterday, but I hate the text on it. And I was already spending $65 on some other shit.

I did finally get the fashion dress up whatever the fuck it's called large toy of her, though.
Probably going to paint her yellow tiara purple / indigo, just like I did with the smaller toy I have of her, so it stops looking dumb.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> These?
> 
> They had a nice Luna shirt at Hottopic when I went, yesterday, but I hate the text on it. And I was already spending $65 on some other shit.
> 
> ...



The Hot Topic near me never seems to have much in the way of Luna stuff, at least not when I'm up there.  ;_;  This saddens me.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Cute episode, not that great a one. There was a song, but it wasn't very good. Granny Smith and Applebloom made up for it though. 5/10


I'm gonna have to disagree with you there. I loved that episode, and it was good to finally have one focused on Applejack. Even though the song wasn't a style of music I really listen to it was still well done. It reminded me of living back in Nova Scotia 

I'd give the episode 8/10


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you there. I loved that episode, and it was good to finally have one focused on Applejack. Even though the song wasn't a style of music I really listen to it was still well done. It reminded me of living back in Nova Scotia
> 
> I'd give the episode 8/10


Yeah 8/10 seems like a good score for the episode.

Anyone else that listened to the song, is it just me or does it sound like they're singing "racist farm racist farm"?  Congratulations you won't be able to get that out of your head next time you listen to the song.

Also AJ's parents have been confirmed for deader than disco.
https://twitter.com/TheRealSibsy/status/282581589479792641


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woop woop. Apple Family Reunion will be one of my favorite episodes. I love anything to do with The Apples, but this one had loads of Babs and AJ being overbearing. So great. OMG lil' baby Applejack was amazing. Yeah, loved this episode.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did Applejack seriously just say "Git r done"?

This episode reminds me a lot of the family reunions I've been to for my Dad's side of the family.
Country accents and all.
The shooting stars being a reference to her parents was a nice subtle touch, even if it was a "... _Oh_." moment once it clicked.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Did Applejack seriously just say "Git r done"?



>:C Yes she did...and it earned an instant frown outta me. That phrase has haunted non-redneck southerners for too long. 


I'm pretty much "eh" about the Reunion episode myself. The best part involved Granny Smith and her old guard but the worst was by far the tired, unoriginal plot of "not seeing the forest for the trees" shit. I was rather disappointed we weren't introduced to more apple family members. German guy is awesome, give me more of him!! 

Babs reminds me of Rosie O'Donald. In a bad way...


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey someone pointed out in the episode "read it and weep" there was a bald pony in a hospital, next episode on "hearts and hooves day" there was a funeral and the next episode "a friend in deed" there were two foals mourning something.
I'll let you figure it out.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I loved the episode. Big Mac is best apple-fritter-eater.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anyone else that listened to the song, is it just me or does it sound like they're singing "racist farm racist farm"?  Congratulations you won't be able to get that out of your head next time you listen to the song.


FUCK


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hayseed is a apple too?  So is Carrot Top?  Jeez it's like all southern earth ponies are related.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This episode had an apples.mov reference when AJ  bobbed for apples.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> This episode had an apples.mov reference when AJ  bobbed for apples.


Or maybe you're looking too hard?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Or maybe you're looking too hard?



No. It was definitely an apples.mov ref. I done seen it with my own two eyes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That sad moment when you realize the end of the season is only three weeks away.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We only have three weeks left? But we've only had 8 episodes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> We only have three weeks left? But we've only had 8 episodes.


If the finale is a two parter and shows on the same day then we only have three weeks left.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The ninth would be next week. The tenth the week after. The eleventh the following. So the twelfth and thirteenth will come on the fourth week.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> The ninth would be next week. The tenth the week after. The eleventh the following. So the twelfth and thirteenth will come on the fourth week.


That's still less than a month.

I really hope season 4 is longer.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's still less than a month.
> 
> I really hope season 4 is longer.



It is quite disappointing. Last time we only had to wait roughly 6 months. This time we'll have to wait an extra three.

Maybe it will be 39 episodes to make up for the 13 lost episodes this season! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It is quite disappointing. Last time we only had to wait roughly 6 months. This time we'll have to wait an extra three.
> 
> Maybe it will be 39 episodes to make up for the 13 lost episodes this season!


I'm just hoping it's 26 episodes like last season.  I wonder when we will find out how many episodes there are going to be?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't crush my hopes and dreams CannonFodder!

I think last time we found out in June so I reckon a similar time.


----------



## Conker (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My brother told me this was the worst episode of the season, so I went in with lower expectations. I came out pretty friendly towards the episode, even if the general plot of it has been done to death. I know there needed to be a conflict, but I'd have liked something more original. 

There were a lot of really good things throughout though, and that made up for it. I loved seeing Braeburn and Babs again. Granny Smith played an awesome role and all of her scenes were pretty funny. The shooting stars were nice, though I knew what they signified before going in because spoilers. Still, it's kinda cool to see very serious nods in a lighthearted show for children. 

I really liked Babs and Applebloom's relationship, and honestly, the CMC are only getting to be better characters with each season. They were god awful annoying in season one, but season two was better for them. Season three has been really good to them and I now don't hate any of them. 

The song. Okay, I mostly liked it, though the "one, two, three, four" seemed kind of lazy. I liked the vocal melody of that with the rest, but counting? Eh. No thanks. Everything else was cool about the song though. 

OH, the fruit bats were awesome. Equestria has some really cool wildlife.


----------



## Ames (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Maybe it will be 39 episodes to make up for the 13 lost episodes this season!



Haha.

No way.  

I think you're forgetting that Hasbro is a toy company.  They make cartoons for pretty much the sole purpose of selling toys.  They couldn't care less what we want, really.  No matter how huge we may be, we will NEVER be Hasbro's target demographic.  They don't know how to deal with us.  They don't WANT to know how to deal with us.  In the end, it's much easier to appease a crowd of 5-year-old girls than it is to appease a horde of 20-year-old men.  That's what it comes down to.  As long as they make enough episodes to keep toys coming out of sweatshop factories in China, they're happy.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Haha.
> 
> No way.
> 
> I think you're forgetting that Hasbro is a toy company.  They make cartoons for pretty much the sole purpose of selling toys.  They couldn't care less what we want, really.  No matter how huge we may be, we will NEVER be Hasbro's target demographic.  They don't know how to deal with us.  They don't WANT to know how to deal with us.  In the end, it's much easier to appease a crowd of 5-year-old girls than it is to appease a horde of 20-year-old men.  That's what it comes down to.  As long as they make enough episodes to keep toys coming out of sweatshop factories in China, they're happy.


I think I should go back and put a :V on that. I was being silly (though it would still be nice).

On a sidenote, why doesn't Hasbro play commercials on the Hub specifically during MLP?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I still think magical duel was the worst of the season (minus the gags).

Either or, I've enjoyed a lot of the fan made shtuff this season as opposed to the actual episodes this time around. The last three episodes have been better, however.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jesus how old are some of the older ponies??


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Jesus how old are some of the older ponies??


No clue.  I don't even know how long a year is in their world.
My best guess is that they live to be really really old since ponyville was founded over a hundred years ago and granny smith was alive back then.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> OH, the fruit bats were awesome. Equestria has some really cool wildlife.



Indeed. 

Loved that part.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had a look at the first episode, because you all recommended it... then I watched the second episode, then the third... WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?? T~T


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xAngelStormx said:


> I had a look at the first episode, because you all recommended it... then I watched the second episode, then the third... WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?? T~T



This is it! This power!! 

Darkness.

THE TRUE DARKNESS!!!!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xAngelStormx said:


> I had a look at the first episode, because you all recommended it... then I watched the second episode, then the third... WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?? T~T




Your body was ready.


----------



## Ames (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Welp.

I guess AJ's parents being dead is canon now.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



xAngelStormx said:


> I had a look at the first episode, because you all recommended it... then I watched the second episode, then the third... WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?? T~T


I'm proud of you son 



> I guess AJ's parents being dead is canon now.


Wow that's sad. I think we were all expecting that, but now that its canon I see how sad it is. Three orphaned ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Wow that's sad. I think we were all expecting that, but now that its canon I see how sad it is. Three orphaned ponies.


And their granny is at least a hundred.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know how we've known for a while Discord is coming back?


Spoiler: episode 11



Princess Celestia tasks the ponies with reforming Discord, a mischievous  spirit of disharmony, but Fluttershy is the only one who is willing to  give him a chance.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know how we've known for a while Discord is coming back?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: episode 11
> ...


And that sounds like a horrible plot to an episode.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And that sounds like a horrible plot to an episode.


Yeah this is worrisome. It could very easily turn out crummy. I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt, but this is some heavy fanservice territory :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know how we've known for a while Discord is coming back?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: episode 11
> ...



No one tell Toshabi this...V_V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Yeah this is worrisome. It could very easily turn out crummy. I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt, but this is some heavy fanservice territory :/


What if it's a musical episode?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What if it's a musical episode?


Oh gahd. Oh gahd no. I'm not saying _Keep Calm and Flutter On_ will be terrible, but I'm extremely wary. It could work, but I don't see how. 

They'll have to surprise me while I work on ignoring the palpable fanservice element. But don't get me wrong, I have faith.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> They'll have to surprise me while I work on ignoring the palpable fanservice element. But don't get me wrong, I have faith.


You do realize the episode is going to destroy like 99.9% of fanon right?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You do realize the episode is going to destroy like 99.9% of fanon right?


Naturally. I'm more referring to Discord coming back at all. He's the most popular villain by far and DeLancy has enjoyed a lot of brony love. I can't shake a feeling of faservice going on. But like I said I believe the creative team can pull it off. 

Besides I don't pay a ton of attention to fanon . I know about it, but don't really care about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Naturally. I'm more referring to Discord coming back at all. He's the most popular villain by far and DeLancy has enjoyed a lot of brony love. I can't shake a feeling of faservice going on. But like I said I believe the creative team can pull it off.
> 
> Besides I don't pay a ton of attention to fanon . I know about it, but don't really care about it.


We've known he was coming back for a year now.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can see that screwing up really easily. However, I'm sure they'll come up with something good.

What will it destroy about the fanon?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I can see that screwing up really easily. However, I'm sure they'll come up with something good.
> 
> What will it destroy about the fanon?


A ton of fanfics and comics and such always have the villain being Discord and since he has yet to have any character development into his past they always have him the pony equivalent of satan.  Also the vast majority of the fan made content constantly tries to update their stories to keep it in line with canon, even editing major plot arcs and even their entire stories.  Many of the fanon writers extremely OCD about keeping their stories as canon as possible.

Basically what is going to happen after the episode-
Fanon side of the fandom, "shit. . . Shit!. . . SHIT!. . . SHHHHIIIIIITTTTTT!!!"

If the episode was pandering then this episode would never see the light of day, nor would he have any character development.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> A ton of fanfics and comics and such always have the villain being Discord and since he has yet to have any character development into his past they always have him the pony equivalent of satan.  Also the vast majority of the fan made content constantly tries to update their stories to keep it in line with canon, even editing major plot arcs and even their entire stories.  Many of the fanon writers extremely OCD about keeping their stories as canon as possible.
> 
> Basically what is going to happen after the episode-
> Fanon side of the fandom, "shit. . . Shit!. . . SHIT!. . . SHHHHIIIIIITTTTTT!!!"
> ...


I've never understood the fanon desire to stay current with canon. I'd rather pick a point in canon and make the best story I could than make a story and try to adapt it to the ever developing canon. I've read some fairly quality fan-fics (of various franchises) yet the authors are like "But now my story sucks because it doesn't match the canon anymore." Which is dumb because a good story is a good story whether it matches its source or not. 

Anyway what the showrunners know is that people love Discord so they're giving us more. I'm not sure the fans image of Discord as a ponys souped up Puck enters their process. Plus I don't give a flying feather about the fanon, I just want to see a qual episode about Discord reformation (and a good rest of the season).


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Though Discord really wasn't much of a devil. He was more playful than anything.

Also the fanon seems to do that a lot. There was an episode last year that the entire fanon went bonkers because of something that seemed insignificant.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Though Discord really wasn't much of a devil. He was more playful than anything.


Personally I think of Discord as more of Hermes as terms of a prankster than satan cause like in their world even a cloud moving on it's own is the pony equivalent of fire and brimstone levels of "oh shit we're all going to die" level of panicing from ponies.  So of course a being of chaos would be villified.  If Discord was in our world he wouldn't even qualify as evil, cause our world is filled with rape, murder, racism, sexism, torture and a million other things.  A being of chaos in our world would not even be close to being considered evil here.

If anything discord controlled ponyville would be fun as all get out to go to.  Why go to a rollercoaster park, when you can go to a place where the clouds are cotton candy that rain chocolate and everything's flying and stuff?


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't give a flying stupid shit about the fanon or what fanfics this will destroy. The fact that people will complain--and they will--about the best villain coming back and getting a new episode because it'll break their fanfic is stupid. Stupid stupid stupid. 

I don't consider this pandering or fanservice either. Discord really is the best villain the show has had, and they should bring him back. You don't create a cool character and only use him in two episodes; that's just silly and a waste of a good character. 

But the way they want to bring him back is shit. The idea around this episode is shit. There's so much lost potential here, and I was really hoping he'd be in the season finale. He belongs there, especially if Twilight is supposed to turn into an Alicorn, though I'm gonna just hold that as a rumor until proven otherwise. But, if that is the case, then Discord doing it in hopes of fucking with the mane six would be, I dunno, a reasonable way for Twilight to have wings so new toys can be made. 

This is just a waste of a good villain.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I don't give a flying stupid shit about the fanon or what fanfics this will destroy. The fact that people will complain--and they will--about the best villain coming back and getting a new episode because it'll break their fanfic is stupid. Stupid stupid stupid.
> 
> I don't consider this pandering or fanservice either. Discord really is the best villain the show has had, and they should bring him back. You don't create a cool character and only use him in two episodes; that's just silly and a waste of a good character.
> 
> ...


What is going to happen-
Up until the episode airs: bronies, "Oh my god this episode is going to suck!  The show is ruined!"
After the episode airs: bronies, "Oh my god this episode was the best ever!"

Also maybe trying to teach him about FRIENDSHIP by the elements of harmony who represent FRIENDSHIP isn't as shit as you think?  Well at least not as shitty of a idea than sending your star pupil to oversee a party hoping she makes exactly five friends in order for them to go to a abandoned castle to help your sister.  Or sending your sister to a party on a holiday that demonizes your sister into a pony equivalent of satan in the hopes she'll make friends.  Or having a statue of the most dangerous enemy representing disharmony on your front lawn where tourists of young foals, when young children often squabble between themselves, and all it takes is for a group of ponies to squabble between themselves in the immediate proximity for the enemy to be revived.  Or have your future niece in law oversee the wedding celebrations and not have your relative guarded 24/7 after a threat against the country being made, of which had she been guarded they would have overheard the enemy queen who took your relative's place singing about her plan to invade and capture everyone.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What is going to happen-
> Up until the episode airs: bronies, "Oh my god this episode is going to suck!  The show is ruined!"
> After the episode airs: bronies, "Oh my god this episode was the best ever!"


Quite possible. Despite my problems with the episode idea, I will admit that it leaves plenty of room to be hysterical. Especially if Fluttershy is the main character here.



> Also maybe trying to teach him about FRIENDSHIP by the elements of harmony who represent FRIENDSHIP isn't as shit as you think?  Well at least not as shitty of a idea than sending your star pupil to oversee a party hoping she makes exactly five friends in order for them to go to a abandoned castle to help your sister.  Or sending your sister to a party on a holiday that demonizes your sister into a pony equivalent of satan in the hopes she'll make friends.  Or having a statue of the most dangerous enemy representing disharmony on your front lawn where tourists of young foals, when young children often squabble between themselves, and all it takes is for a group of ponies to squabble between themselves in the immediate proximity for the enemy to be revived.  Or have your future niece in law oversee the wedding celebrations and not have your relative guarded 24/7 after a threat against the country being made, of which had she been guarded they would have overheard the enemy queen who took your relative's place singing about her plan to invade and capture everyone.


It might not be as shitty of an idea as I think, but it's still a shitty use of the character. He's fucking Discord, basically a God when compared to the other godlike characters. The idea of reforming him is just...stupid. 

But I totally get where you're coming from; Cellestia isn't exactly a good ruler with good ideas. "Let's release someone basically more powerful than me and try and convince him to not be so destructive! Nothing could go wrong" Oh Trollestia :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Quite possible. Despite my problems with the episode idea, I will admit that it leaves plenty of room to be hysterical. Especially if Fluttershy is the main character here.
> 
> 
> It might not be as shitty of an idea as I think, but it's still a shitty use of the character. He's fucking Discord, basically a God when compared to the other godlike characters. The idea of reforming him is just...stupid.
> ...


Unless he wasn't born a villain, but became the draconequus we know as discord.  The ponies in ponyville were already shown to be racist towards zebras when zecora was introduced.  Now imagine what it would be like for a chimera in pre-celestia and luna equestria?  The same place where the citizens had to relocate because of windegos freezing their previous country because of their racism against other ponies.  Now imagine the racism that there would be against a non-pony.

I don't think discord as a pony equivalent of satan, but a being who grew up in a racist era and grew into who is now personality wise.

What I'm getting at is you can't just take a person from a thousand years ago and expect them to be goody two shoes.  How discord was treating the ponies of ponyville was probably considered normal behaviour towards others back in his era.  The fact that he didn't even see anything wrong with what he was doing shows what sort of world equestria used to be.  Nightmare moon didn't see anything wrong with her actions either.  Somber didn't give a fuck and they even showed him enslaving other ponies back during his reign.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Unless he wasn't born a villain, but became the draconequus we know as discord.  The ponies in ponyville were already shown to be racist towards zebras when zecora was introduced.  Now imagine what it would be like for a chimera in pre-celestia and luna equestria?  The same place where the citizens had to relocate because of windegos freezing their previous country because of their racism against other ponies.  Now imagine the racism that there would be against a non-pony.
> 
> I don't think discord as a pony equivalent of satan, but a being who grew up in a racist era and grew into who is now personality wise.


But his personality really isn't vindictive. He's destructive, but in a more, "this is fun" kind of way. I suppose that makes him more threatening in a way, since he's got the power of a God and is also crazy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But his personality really isn't vindictive. He's destructive, but in a more, "this is fun" kind of way. I suppose that makes him more threatening in a way, since he's got the power of a God and is also crazy.


That's exactly my point, he's NOT satan.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It might not be as shitty of an idea as I think, but it's still a shitty use of the character. He's fucking Discord, basically a God when compared to the other godlike characters. The idea of reforming him is just...stupid.
> 
> But I totally get where you're coming from; Cellestia isn't exactly a good ruler with good ideas. "Let's release someone basically more powerful than me and try and convince him to not be so destructive! Nothing could go wrong" Oh Trollestia :3


I don't know. When you put it that way it sounds kind of cool. This super powerful entity being taught such a basic thing by normal ponies sounds interesting to me. I'm intrigued by the heel face turn aspect and the fact that he's so powerful and learning from these lil' ponies. Remember all we know now is that "Celestia is tasking the ponies with reforming Discord" We don't know for sure that she let him out with that plan in mind. Maybe he somehow breaks out or there is an accident that releases him.

I agree Fluttershy has grown on me since the beginning, she might be the funniest option for this episode


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know how we've known for a while Discord is coming back?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: episode 11
> ...




I heard about it. I'm disowning the show if this is really what the episode is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I don't know. When you put it that way it sounds kind of cool. This super powerful entity being taught such a basic thing by normal ponies sounds interesting to me. I'm intrigued by the heel face turn aspect and the fact that he's so powerful and learning from these lil' ponies. Remember all we know now is that "Celestia is tasking the ponies with reforming Discord" We don't know for sure that she let him out with that plan in mind. Maybe he somehow breaks out or there is an accident that releases him.
> 
> I agree Fluttershy has grown on me since the beginning, she might be the funniest option for this episode


They could go the option of Discord loses his powers and isn't allowed his powers back until he realizes ponies aren't his playtoys


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They could go the option of Discord loses his powers and isn't allowed his powers back until he realizes ponies aren't his playtoys




Like with Trixie, I feel like that'd be too much of forcing a bad guy to become a good guy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Like with Trixie, I feel like that'd be too much of forcing a bad guy to become a good guy.


I don't think Discord is a evil villain, more of a prankster.  Chrysalis invaded canterlot to feed on ponies.  Sombra kept slaves during his reign.  Windegos killed the shit out of ponies through famine.  If Discord was evil he could just kill ponies.  *snap* your mother's dead *snap* your mother is a zombie *snap* your mother now never existed *snap* your mother did exist, but she's in a coma *snap* your mother is dead again *snap* she's alive again *snap* nope dead again.
If he was evil he wouldn't have needed to go through all that trouble of discording the mane6, he could have just killed them *snap* they're all dead


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't think Discord is a evil villain, more of a prankster.  Chrysalis invaded canterlot to feed on ponies.  Sombra kept slaves during his reign.  Windegos killed the shit out of ponies through famine.  If Discord was evil he could just kill ponies.  *snap* your mother's dead *snap* your mother is a zombie *snap* your mother now never existed *snap* your mother did exist, but she's in a coma *snap* your mother is dead again *snap* she's alive again *snap* nope dead again.
> If he was evil he wouldn't have needed to go through all that trouble of discording the mane6, he could have just killed them.



[yt]efHCdKb5UWc[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> [yt]efHCdKb5UWc[/yt]


If he was truly 100% evil he could have literally burned the world and watch as all the ponies burn to death, then revived them, then watched them burn to death again and so on.
He's a chaotic neutral antagonist, NOT satan.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It'd make sense to kill them, but what fun is there in making sense?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It'd make sense to kill them, but what fun is there in making sense?


If you were in Discord's place would you have just killed them instead?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you were in Discord's place would you have just killed them instead?




Now why would you want to go ahead and break your toys? That's not fun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Now why would you want to go ahead and break your toys? That's not fun.


And that's my point.  He views them as toys.  That is why he's a antagonist.  Once he realizes that they're not what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And that's my point.  He views them as toys.  That is why he's a antagonist.  Once he realizes that they're not what do you think is going to happen?




Webster is going to update the definition of discord in the dictionary to "thinking rationally. understanding, harmony". 




When that happens, you're killing off a character all in the name of fan service.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It'd make sense to kill them, but what fun is there in making sense?



Ew, sense!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> When that happens, you're killing off a character all in the name of fan service.


Sorry, but this is extremely needed-
"Baww I want to enjoy season 3, but I'm a overly critical fan who can't even enjoy that we're getting a season 3 and instead nitpicks every episode trying to find fan pandering that isn't there, and disregards the fact that the show writers aren't allowed to read fanfics due to copyright concerns, to the point that I think even applejack bobbing for apples is a reference to a obscure internet reference.  And I will probably ragequit after season 3 episode 11 comes out cause I think every episode should be a solid ten out of ten and that any episode in season 3 that doesn't meet my expectations even though every episode this season except the premiÃ¨re were pretty solidly okay or good.  Also I completely disregard the fact there have been a 3 or 4 really shitty episodes in seasons 1 and 2 like 'over a barrel'"


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sorry, but this is extremely needed-
> -snip-




Yawn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Yawn.


My point is this season all you've been doing is fucking complaining and looking for fan service that isn't there.  If you don't like the show anymore than why are you still watching it?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sorry, but this is extremely needed-
> "Baww I want to enjoy season 3, but I'm a overly critical fan who can't even enjoy that we're getting a season 3 and instead nitpicks every episode trying to find fan pandering that isn't there, and disregards the fact that the show writers aren't allowed to read fanfics due to copyright concerns, to the point that I think even applejack bobbing for apples is a reference to a obscure internet reference.  And I will probably ragequit after season 3 episode 11 comes out cause I think every episode should be a solid ten out of ten and that any episode in season 3 that doesn't meet my expectations even though every episode this season except the premiÃ¨re were pretty solidly okay or good.  Also I completely disregard the fact there have been a 3 or 4 really shitty episodes in seasons 1 and 2 like 'over a barrel'"



I hate it when people refuse to believe that creators of a show can come up with the same idea as some of the giant legions of fans.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My point is this season all you've been doing is fucking complaining and looking for fan service that isn't there.  If you don't like the show anymore than why are you still watching it?



I complained about.... oh 2 episodes, no? I've said positives about the last 3 episodes, no? Sounds like someone is trying to make something up because they're getting mad over character discussion. 



Ass hurt fanboy is ass hurt.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I hate it when people refuse to believe that creators of a show can come up with the same idea as some of the giant legions of fans.


"Oh my god.  The diagram chart in 'too many pinkies' is a simple lineart it must TOTALLY be a ripoff of hotdiggitydemon"


Toshabi said:


> I complained about.... oh 2 episodes, no? I've  said positives about the last 3 episodes, no? Sounds like someone is  trying to make something up because they're getting mad over character  discussion.
> 
> Ass hurt fanboy is ass hurt.


Not "ass hurt fanboy".  Just think if you are so hyper critical and looking for reasons to hate a episode then why are you still watching it?  It'd be like me going to watch a anime movie.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Not "ass hurt fanboy".  Just think if you are so hyper critical and looking for reasons to hate a episode then why are you still watching it?




Abloo bloo! They said something bad about my obsession! EXCOMMUNICATE THEM!!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Abloo bloo! They said something bad about my obsession! EXCOMMUNICATE THEM!!!!!


Says the guy who tries to emulate Discord personality wise and who's posting style is trying to emulate Discord as closely as possible and has rarely had a non-discord avatar.

Abloo bloo!  Canon is destroying my golden calf!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Says the guy who tries to emulate Discord personality wise and who's posting style is trying to emulate Discord as closely as possible and has rarely had a non-discord avatar.
> 
> Abloo bloo!  Canon is destroying my golden calf!




Oh no! Foiled! CF I cannot counter this argument! 


Jesus Christ, you got me good! I'm throwing in the towel CF. I surrender. You win. Too hard to debate!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Oh no! Foiled! CF I cannot counter this argument!
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, you got me good! I'm throwing in the towel CF. I surrender. You win. Too hard to debate!


*rolls eyes*
Are you even physically capable of not trying to emulate discord?  Like if there was a instance where you wouldn't know how discord would act in a situation like that would a windows blue screen pop up?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If my posting style emulates Discord, then by golly, everyone in rants and raves must really wanna be like Discord.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> If my posting style emulates Discord, then by golly, everyone in rants and raves must really wanna be like Discord.


Nah, back in late 2010 to mid 2011 it was considered edgy.


----------



## Conker (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They could go the option of Discord loses his powers and isn't allowed his powers back until he realizes ponies aren't his playtoys


I think that would break premade canon, given how Discord's powers are and how volatile he is. Just magicking them away wouldn't make any sense, even by the laws of magic.

As I said earlier though, I don't think bringing back Discord is fanservice; bringing back Discord is just smart because he's a good character and you shouldn't throw away good characters. It's all about how they bring him back though.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I think that would break premade canon, given how Discord's powers are and how volatile he is. Just magicking them away wouldn't make any sense, even by the laws of magic.
> 
> As I said earlier though, I don't think bringing back Discord is fanservice; bringing back Discord is just smart because he's a good character and you shouldn't throw away good characters. It's all about how they bring him back though.



Even so, Discord seems much more a character used for large events, like the finale or opening rather than a middle episode.


----------



## Conker (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Even so, Discord seems much more a character used for large events, like the finale or opening rather than a middle episode.


That I completely agree with. I wanted him to be back for the two part finale, not some random episode with Fluttershy. It's a poor use of a good character.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That I completely agree with. I wanted him to be back for the two part finale, not some random episode with Fluttershy. It's a poor use of a good character.




This is how I'm totally expecting the episode to play out;


Celestia: Be nice or be stoned again >:[
Fluttershy: Imma help \:3/
Discord: >:[


*20 fun filled minutes of niceness training*

Fluttershy: And that's how you be nice ^_^
Discord: Wow.... I never... understood how nice being nice could be like!
Celestia: SO? Are you changed forever? Will you be nice forever? :3
Discord: FUCK THAT!

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONED *with better pose positioning*




I can totally see this happening.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> This is how I'm totally expecting the episode to play out;



That would be cute, though I think they could still use him better.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> That would be cute, though I think they could still use him better.



Indeed. Season 3 hasn't been too villain friendly this time around. I'd like to think the third time is going to be the charm. (He would've made a better season finale imo, who knows. Maybe this episode is meant to be a set up for the season finale?)


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Maybe this episode is meant to be a set up for the season finale?)


That would be excellent


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That would be excellent


Then it would be a three part finale.

We interupt your sleep schedule for some tunes-
[YT]5eSk0o8iHro#![/YT]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> This is how I'm totally expecting the episode to play out;


Yeah I can see that happening with a moral about how you can't always change someone? That'd be a pretty mature lesson though. Love the new avatar by the way.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We interupt your sleep schedule for some tunes-
> [YT]5eSk0o8iHro#![/YT]


This song is pretty okay, but there are sooooo many things keeping it from being really good


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Exclusive images from the Fluttershy/Discord episode*

*: May contain trace amounts of untruth


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Exclusive images from the Fluttershy/Discord episode*
> 
> *: May contain trace amounts of untruth


I predict copious amounts of shenanigans.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't think Discord is a evil villain, *more of a prankster*.  Chrysalis invaded canterlot to feed on ponies.  Sombra kept slaves during his reign.  Windegos killed the shit out of ponies through famine.  If Discord was evil he could just kill ponies.  *snap* your mother's dead *snap* your mother is a zombie *snap* your mother now never existed *snap* your mother did exist, but she's in a coma *snap* your mother is dead again *snap* she's alive again *snap* nope dead again.
> If he was evil he wouldn't have needed to go through all that trouble of discording the mane6, he could have just killed them *snap* they're all dead


would you say...a TRICKSTER!







Toshabi said:


> It'd make sense to kill them, but what fun is there in making sense?


Didn't you see the episode when Discord got that legal letter from Hasbro outlining the tv ratings guide? :v



CannonFodder said:


> Sorry, but this is extremely needed-
> "Baww I want to enjoy season 3, but I'm a overly critical fan who can't even enjoy that we're getting a season 3 and instead nitpicks every episode trying to find fan pandering that isn't there, and disregards the fact that *the show writers aren't allowed to read fanfics due to copyright concerns*, to the point that I think even applejack bobbing for apples is a reference to a obscure internet reference.  And I will probably ragequit after season 3 episode 11 comes out cause I think every episode should be a solid ten out of ten and that any episode in season 3 that doesn't meet my expectations even though every episode this season except the premiÃ¨re were pretty solidly okay or good.  Also I completely disregard the fact there have been a 3 or 4 really shitty episodes in seasons 1 and 2 like 'over a barrel'"


I didn't know this was a thing...so they can't make a "fan" episode of a fanfic of their own show...queer.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dave Polsky is doing the writing for "Keep Calm, and Flutter On", the same guy who did the writing for "Too Many Pinkie Pies" and "Feeling Pinkie Keen". There's definitely going to be a ton of gags in this episode. Hilarity will ensue for sure.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Dave Polsky is doing the writing for "Keep Calm, and Flutter On", the same guy who did the writing for "Too Many Pinkie Pies" and "Feeling Pinkie Keen". There's definitely going to be a ton of gags in this episode. Hilarity will ensue for sure.


So, one episode that I refuse to watch because I absolutely can't stand Pinkie Pie ("Too Many Pinkie Pies"), and one episode that I felt was the weakest of the whole season ("Feeling Pinkie Keen").

Sounds like fun.

Let's just hope the shift of focus to Fluttershy and Discord stops it from grating on my nerves.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Dave Polsky is doing the writing for "Keep Calm, and Flutter On", the same guy who did the writing for "Too Many Pinkie Pies" and "Feeling Pinkie Keen". There's definitely going to be a ton of gags in this episode. Hilarity will ensue for sure.


I can dig it. Those eps definitely had a bunch of choice gags going for them.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I always thought MLP was for little girls, and then I watched the first episode and kind of got hooked. I'm on the fifth one of the first season at the moment, because I have barely any spare time, but it's amazing so far.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> So, one episode that I refuse to watch because I absolutely can't stand Pinkie Pie ("Too Many Pinkie Pies"), and one episode that I felt was the weakest of the whole season ("Feeling Pinkie Keen").
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Let's just hope the shift of focus to Fluttershy and Discord stops it from grating on my nerves.



I never said it'd have good writing, but tons of gags (which those episodes were riddled with). I'm still quite skeptical from how all of this will play off, to be honest. It'll be funny, no doubt, but will the story writing be up to par? We shall see.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nonconformist said:


> I always thought MLP was for little girls, and then I watched the first episode and kind of got hooked. I'm on the fifth one of the first season at the moment, because I have barely any spare time, but it's amazing so far.


Welcome to the herd.


Toshabi said:


> I never said it'd have good writing, but tons of gags (which those episodes were riddled with). I'm still quite skeptical from how all of this will play off, to be honest. It'll be funny, no doubt, but will the story writing be up to par? We shall see.


I'm guessing the episode will probably go something like this-
Tons of jokes and gags and not as mean pranks -> Ponies don't find it as funny like how gilda didn't find the pranks funny -> Ponies find out it was fluttershy's idea for what sort of pranks -> Ponies realize they were being overly cynical of Discord and were being assholes to him -> Discord realize it's possible to have fun and pull pranks without emotionally scarring someone.




Oh boy, here we go.  PETA Is going to be super pissed with tomorrow's episode.


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> So, one episode that I refuse to watch because I absolutely can't stand Pinkie Pie ("Too Many Pinkie Pies"), and one episode that I felt was the weakest of the whole season ("Feeling Pinkie Keen").
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Let's just hope the shift of focus to Fluttershy and Discord stops it from grating on my nerves.


While the writing in "Feeling Pinkie Keen" wasn't superb by any means (was pretty shite actually) that episode was loaded with laughs. The story/plot weren't good, but there were so many jokes to be had, many of which were in the background or simply slapstick. "Too Many Pinkies" was actually a really good episode.

This all being the case, I've got some hope for this new one.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I feel like a weirdo, I'm really looking forward to Keep Calm and Flutter On because it sounds like a great combo, Fluttershy is totally the type to give villains a second chance. Though I'm surprised Pinkie isn't, considering her and Discord mesh together so (Chocolate rain? NEAT!) Plus I am a huge fan of trickster-types. They're not all malicious. I loved his part in Fallout Equestria: Project Horizon, one of my favorite fanfics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> I feel like a weirdo, I'm really looking forward to Keep Calm and Flutter On because it sounds like a great combo, Fluttershy is totally the type to give villains a second chance. Though I'm surprised Pinkie isn't, considering her and Discord mesh together so (Chocolate rain? NEAT!) Plus I am a huge fan of trickster-types. They're not all malicious.


I think Fluttershy fits the bill better cause he wasn't able to discord her without using force.  She'll succeed cause even he can't corrupt her kindness without using magic.  Pinkie by far was the easiet to discord.


BrodyCoyote said:


> I loved his part in Fallout  Equestria: Project Horizon, one of my favorite fanfics.


I thought I was the only one here that likes Fallout Equestria: Project Horizons.  What chapter are you on?


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I thought I was the only one here that likes Fallout Equestria: Project Horizons.  What chapter are you on?



All caught up, chapter 52, eagerly awaiting the next chapter to be released. I may or may not have gotten addicted and read through the entire thing in one sitting. It and FO:E are the only two fanfics I've read in like, a year, but I've read them pretty obsessively. They inspired me to work on a couple of characters and stories based on the combined setting. I tried reading others, like Pink Eyes, and quickly found I didn't like them nearly as much, so gave up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> All caught up, chapter 52, eagerly awaiting the next chapter to be released. I may or may not have gotten addicted and read through the entire thing in one sitting. It and FO:E are the only two fanfics I've read in like, a year, but I've read them pretty obsessively. They inspired me to work on a couple of characters and stories based on the combined setting. I tried reading others, like Pink Eyes, and quickly found I didn't like them nearly as much, so gave up.


You read it in one sitting?!!!  SWEET JESUS!
Also what are your theories on what Project Horizon is?  Do you think it's a weapon like Dawn said?

As for the next chapter it was going to come out tomorrow, but Somber got sick.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You read it in one sitting?!!!  SWEET JESUS!
> Also what are your theories on what Project Horizon is?  Do you think it's a weapon like Dawn said?
> 
> As for the next chapter it was going to come out tomorrow, but Somber got sick.


Well more like two sittings, a guy has to sleep, and even reading it straight is impossible without a break to sleep! And I'm honestly not sure what Project Horizon is, I kind of wonder if it's somehow linked to the system Spike is guarding (Which I'm derping on the name of atm) but I'm not sure how Goldenblood could alter it to run differently. But he definitely knew of its existence. Or it could have been something to use against Celestia, since he was plotting against her (And I don't think it's been covered in the story yet, but I suspect he had Psalm try to kill Celestia, honestly I've theorycrafted that for long enough I forgot if it actually happened or not!)

I like Psalm, btw.

Also sorry to hear Somber has sick. I have too off and on recently. How'd you hear about it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Well more like two sittings, a guy has to sleep, and even reading it straight is impossible without a break to sleep! And I'm honestly not sure what Project Horizon is, I kind of wonder if it's somehow linked to the system Spike is guarding (Which I'm derping on the name of atm) but I'm not sure how Goldenblood could alter it to run differently. But he definitely knew of its existence. Or it could have been something to use against Celestia, since he was plotting against her (And I don't think it's been covered in the story yet, but I suspect he had Psalm try to kill Celestia, honestly I've theorycrafted that for long enough I forgot if it actually happened or not!)
> 
> I like Psalm, btw.


Me and a bunch of other readers have think tanked and have actually come up with a theory Somber did say was half right.  It's some sort of megaspell weapon, BUT that's only half of it's functions and only half it's purpose.
The forum on which Somber once in a while peaks his head into is-
http://cloudsville.forumotion.com/t...-equestria-project-horizons-discussion#110924
It's the ONLY place anywhere Somber talks to people and receives feedback

I like Psalm/Lacunae as well.  We're going to find out if Lacunae is Psalm in about two or three chapters cause that's when the Goddess goes boom.  I have a feeling it's going to be a funny chapter with how much the Goddess dislikes Blackjack.



Also Itunes released this episode early again.  I think they're doing it on purpose to try and get a ton of money from people trying to watch the episode early >:[
Bad itunes, stop it.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just watched Apple Family Reunion & something in the ending credits caught my eye. Which pony is Half Baked Apple? I want to see! I wondering if they're going with the they're not all there definition of the cutie mark or the subtitle magical plant reference? Also they're the same voice as Big Mac which I'm sure people enjoy.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Just watched Apple Family Reunion & something in the ending credits caught my eye. Which pony is Half Baked Apple? I want to see! I wondering if they're going with the they're not all there definition of the cutie mark or the subtitle magical plant reference? Also they're the same voice as Big Mac which I'm sure people enjoy.


I just imagined a stoned pony with a fattie hanging out of his mouth. NEW FROM HASBRO!


----------



## Flippy (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> I just imagined a stoned pony with a fattie hanging out of his mouth. NEW FROM HASBRO!


 Hahaha...I think the show would get a whole new stoner fan base that would just start making bongs out of that characters MLP toy. Also now that I think about it I'm sure someone made one out of a MLP toy by now. I just finished up watching some of The League & Taco liked to make one out of almost anything. I'm sure he'd make one out of a a mlp toy at least, lol.


Edit: Yep! Silly Stoners. http://cdn.derpiboo.ru/thumbs/1900/...ity_questionable_toy_photo_pipe_bong_raribong


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Hahaha...I think the show would get a whole new stoner fan base that would just start making bongs out of that characters MLP toy. Also now that I think about it I'm sure someone made one out of a MLP toy by now. I just finished up watching some of The League & Taco liked to make one out of almost anything. I'm sure he'd make one out of a a mlp toy at least, lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: Yep! Silly Stoners. http://cdn.derpiboo.ru/thumbs/1900/...ity_questionable_toy_photo_pipe_bong_raribong


wow i was just about to say "wouldn't the heat melt the plastic?" but i don't smoke so i wouldn't know. (no i'm not against pot smoking, it just gives me SPECTACULAR panic attacks for some reason.)


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I didn't really like today's episode. There were quite a few cute moments but it left something, actually a lot, to be desired.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I like Psalm/Lacunae as well.  We're going to find out if Lacunae is Psalm in about two or three chapters cause that's when the Goddess goes boom.  I have a feeling it's going to be a funny chapter with how much the Goddess dislikes Blackjack.


I'm looking forward to that chapter. Blackjack will be doing a happy little jig, I get the feeling.



Inciatus said:


> I didn't really like today's episode. There were quite a few cute moments but it left something, actually a lot, to be desired.


That's a typical Merriweather episode. All the other writers tend to try to capture the attention of older viewers or go for subtle jokes, Merriweather treats it like what it is, a cartoon, and doesn't try to go past that. Weakest episode of the season, kind of like Mysterious Mare-Do-Well, which was a cute concept but didn't really mesh well with the rest of the season and had a really dumb conclusion.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> That's a typical Merriweather episode. All the other writers tend to try to capture the attention of older viewers or go for subtle jokes, Merriweather treats it like what it is, a cartoon, and doesn't try to go past that. Weakest episode of the season, kind of like Mysterious Mare-Do-Well, which was a cute concept but didn't really mesh well with the rest of the season and had a really dumb conclusion.



I actually quite liked the Mare-Do-Well episode. It was cute.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I actually quite liked the Mare-Do-Well episode. It was cute.



It drove me nuts how the end lesson was basically, "Your friend is being egotistical? Well be passive aggressive and make them feel bad instead of telling them!"


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> It drove me nuts how the end lesson was basically, "Your friend is being egotistical? Well be passive aggressive and make them feel bad instead of telling them!"


That is not how the kids will see it though. What they got out of it was "Don't be egotistical." That's it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That is not how the kids will see it though. What they got out of it was "Don't be egotistical." That's it.


^This

Bronies need to realize no matter what it is still a kid's show.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm realizing that every episode that I dislike revolve around the cutie mark crusaders. 

They're kind of obnoxious.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> I'm realizing that every episode that I dislike revolve around the cutie mark crusaders.
> 
> They're kind of obnoxious.


I don't find them that bad, and Sleepless in Ponyville was a great episode. Cutie Mark Chronicles was also pretty good, but the one with the talent show was... a bit on the annoying side. But had some really good moments. ("Stupid cloth!" becoming one of the most popular WeLoveFine T-shirts, for instance)

Then again a lot of people find Pinkie Pie annoying, and she's one of my favorite ponies, so there you go.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> I don't find them that bad, and Sleepless in Ponyville was a great episode. Cutie Mark Chronicles was also pretty good, but the one with the talent show was... a bit on the annoying side. But had some really good moments. ("Stupid cloth!" becoming one of the most popular WeLoveFine T-shirts, for instance)
> 
> Then again a lot of people find Pinkie Pie annoying, and she's one of my favorite ponies, so there you go.


That's true. I like Pinkie Pie in small doses, I don't really care for the Pinkie-centric episodes. Also, ever since stumbling across "Cupcakes"...Pinkie just freaks me out sometimes 0__0


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> I don't find them that bad, and Sleepless in Ponyville was a great episode. Cutie Mark Chronicles was also pretty good, but the one with the talent show was... a bit on the annoying side. But had some really good moments. ("Stupid cloth!" becoming one of the most popular WeLoveFine T-shirts, for instance)
> 
> Then again a lot of people find Pinkie Pie annoying, and she's one of my favorite ponies, so there you go.



It was dumb fabric. [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBPLwaxEsag[/yt]

I like the CMC, though they were pretty bad in the first season. They have gotten much better. I like Pinkie quite a lot, but often there is only so much of her you can put in an episode before it gets to be too much and she isn't so entertaining.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> It was dumb fabric. [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBPLwaxEsag[/yt]
> 
> I like the CMC, though they were pretty bad in the first season. They have gotten much better. I like Pinkie quite a lot, but often there is only so much of her you can put in an episode before it gets to be too much and she isn't so entertaining.



Ah, right, my memory is terrible. And yeah, I agree, though Too Many Pinkie Pies killed me. Particularly the part where she jumped into the water... quietly, leaving Dash completely baffled as to how she did it.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Ah, right, my memory is terrible. And yeah, I agree, though Too Many Pinkie Pies killed me. Particularly the part where she jumped into the water... quietly, leaving Dash completely baffled as to how she did it.


That part was so cute though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Ah, right, my memory is terrible. And yeah, I agree, though Too Many Pinkie Pies killed me. Particularly the part where she jumped into the water... quietly, leaving Dash completely baffled as to how she did it.


The fourth wall is powerless against her might.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The fourth wall is powerless against her might.



Quite a few ponies have bee breaking the fourth wall lately.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season 1, Episode 6, here we go...*takes deep breath*


----------



## Cain (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



nonconformist said:


> Season 1, Episode 6, here we go...*takes deep breath*


Heh, the first Trixie episode.
It's pretty good.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Worst episode of season 3. Poor story writing and some rather meh gags. Think the funniest part of this episode would have to be when spike was able to complete rainbow dash's task.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cain, everything about your avatar and sig terrify me. 
Stay away from me Pinkie. 
NO I DO NOT WANT YOUR CUPCAKES. 
RUN DASH RUUUUUUUUUN! 
*curls up in a blankie and watches sonic boom episode*


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Worst episode of season 3. Poor story writing and some rather meh gags. Think the funniest part of this episode would have to be when spike was able to complete rainbow dash's task.


Yeah, this episode was definitely the worst of season 3 on the border of "over a barrel" bad and not for the cgi.  Excluding the cgi(which I honestly don't give a carp about) it should have been a axed episode.


----------



## Ames (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Welp

This episode was pretty damn disappointing


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It was... nice...[/fluttershy]


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Welp. . . shit Dave Polsky wrote the episode and he wrote "Keep calm and flutter on".
Here's hoping "just for sidekicks" is going to be awesome.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Welp. . . shit Dave Polsky wrote the episode and he wrote "Keep calm and flutter on".
> Here's hoping "just for sidekicks" is going to be awesome.



The name alone for the next episode is pretty awesome.


----------



## Cain (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just watched the Apple Family Reunion, bit late I know, I was out of the country lol.
So awesome.
Filly AJ, Braeburn (though he didn't say much ;-, and best of all, A COUNTRY APPLEJACK SONG!
Loved it.


----------



## Cain (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> Cain, everything about your avatar and sig terrify me.
> Stay away from me Pinkie.
> NO I DO NOT WANT YOUR CUPCAKES.
> RUN DASH RUUUUUUUUUN!
> *curls up in a blankie and watches sonic boom episode*


You know you want my cupcakes.


----------



## Conker (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ugh. As much as I love Spike, this episode wasn't exactly spectacular. The Timberwolves looked pretty bad, and I'm pretty sure they looked much better in their season 2 episode. Not sure why there were so phoned in this time. 

Timberwolf Megazord was pretty cool though.

But this episode was so overdone. "You saved me, I am now your friend forever. I suck at being your friend forever, so you better..." etc etc etc. Pretty sure every cartoon has done something similar. The worst part is, this episode lacked the kind of charm it takes to make that overused plot work. It was just an episode. 

Spike got hit with the idiot stick a bit too much too. He's normally smarter than "I'm a clueless walking disaster." 

Pinkie, Rainbow Dash, and Rarity were the best characters in the episode, and they got the fewest lines. 

I always have such high hopes for Spike centric episodes, and this one was pretty meh.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> Cain, everything about your avatar and sig terrify me.
> Stay away from me Pinkie.
> NO I DO NOT WANT YOUR CUPCAKES.
> RUN DASH RUUUUUUUUUN!
> *curls up in a blankie and watches sonic boom episode*



Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Annoying Spike is really annoying. But man I love AJ, I'll watch any AJ centric episode just for her. I love when she has to lie to or mislead someone because she has such a hard time with it.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Kind of convenient how Spike all of a sudden sucked at being a butler right when he gets saved by AJ. They seriously could've just replaced spike with any other character and made the episode make so much more sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Kind of convenient how Spike all of a sudden sucked at being a butler right when he gets saved by AJ. They seriously could've just replaced spike with any other character and made the episode make so much more sense.


They could have replaced Spike with Derpy and it would have been a fair bit better of a episode.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Kind of convenient how Spike all of a sudden sucked at being a butler right when he gets saved by AJ. They seriously could've just replaced spike with any other character and made the episode make so much more sense.


Wow I didn't even think of that. So true. All of a sudden Spike is a clingy, doddering, and clumsy dope. Pretty dumb.


----------



## Conker (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Kind of convenient how Spike all of a sudden sucked at being a butler right when he gets saved by AJ. They seriously could've just replaced spike with any other character and made the episode make so much more sense.


I heard someone try and explain it with "the dragon code thing was so engrained that he stopped caring just wanted to help her" because he went back to not being terrible at the very end around Twilight.

Not sure I buy that though.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They could have replaced Spike with Derpy and it would have been a fair bit better of a episode.



That would have been so cute. But then Derpy would steal another episode from AJ and the internet would explode again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> That would have been so cute. But then Derpy would steal another episode from AJ and the internet would explode again.


It would have been a far better episode.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It would have been a far better episode.


Ignoring my fan love for Derpy, I agree. Rather than having Spike become a dingus they could have had Derpy acting perfectly natural (IE: Derpy ) and it would have made a lot more sense. Oh right but then _...the internet would explode again._


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just watched the newest episode. 

:C Did not like. It was lazy writing and Spike was clumsy and awkward even though he is a personal assistant every other day of his life. 

Also the timberwolves looked so odd compared to the lesser detailed backgrounds. Really ruined the episode for me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Just watched the newest episode.
> 
> :C Did not like. It was lazy writing and Spike was clumsy and awkward even though he is a personal assistant every other day of his life.
> 
> Also the timberwolves looked so odd compared to the lesser detailed backgrounds. Really ruined the episode for me.


Yeah they could have made the cgi far less obvious by turning down the detail to them a lot.  Also get rid of the glowing bit and smoke.


----------



## Cain (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Wtf is wrong with you?


He's watched way too many cupcakes videos, looked at way too many Pinkamena gore tumblrs and seen too much gore art.

Well then again, so have I, but we all have our way of reacting and taking to things.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Applejack is my favorite pony, but I didn't like the Apple Family Reunion at all. Not sure why, but it didn't seem to catch me at all.

This Spike serving AJ episode, however, was a great improvement for me, albeit some issues (cgi mostly). I was able to overlook those issues, though. Probably because I was too busy having fun with it. A surprising amount of moments made me chuckles.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Applejack is my favorite pony, but I didn't like the Apple Family Reunion at all. Not sure why, but it didn't seem to catch me at all.
> 
> This Spike serving AJ episode, however, was a great improvement for me, albeit some issues (cgi mostly). I was able to overlook those issues, though. Probably because I was too busy having fun with it. A surprising amount of moments made me chuckles.


You're probably one of the few people that liked "spike at your service".

I didn't like it cause it was way out of character for spike and had too many deus ex machina.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You're probably one of the few people that liked "spike at your service".
> 
> I didn't like it cause it was way out of character for spike and had too many deus ex machina.



It's probably because I really didn't enjoy any episode after Babs'. I must have lowered my bar of standard significantly for this one. Was worth it.

Edit: didn't enjoy any episode after Magic Duel.* I enjoyed that one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> It's probably because I really didn't enjoy any episode after Babs'. I must have lowered my bar of standard significantly for this one. Was worth it.
> 
> Edit: didn't enjoy any episode after Magic Duel.* I enjoyed that one.


I think the episode would have been awesome if they had derpy in spike's place.
It would never happen since the negative connotations with her name being manufactured. . . No seriously someone looked into the terminology, turns out that before she was canon there was little to no use of it as a offensive terminology and that not only was the negative connotation manufactured that it was disseminated by a extremely small group over a large scale to create the connotation.  Basically what that means is imagine if someone were to say that a hispanic american loves soda is racist then to spam the ever loving fuck out of it everywhere saying that anyone who says a hispanic american can like soda is racist.  Or to say that a woman can like a video game is sexist and then spam the fuck out of it until they make society have the connotation that a woman liking a video game is misogynistic.
Turns out the first instance of the term "derp" is from a 1998 comedy film "basketball" by south park creators trey parker and matt stone.  The widespread popularization of the term comes from south park a character "mr. derp" was a temporary replacement for chef performing slap stick comedy.

Tl:dr; It would never happen though cause sometimes the internet is more full of shit than a sewage treatment plant and "derp" comes from south park's writers.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else playing the Greedloft MLP game? I need hearts and the only way to get more than two hearts a day is to have more bros send hearts.

Gameloft account name:

Chewy_Churizo


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I enjoyed the new episode. Spike has only been Twilight's assistant, so who actually knows how competent he is at anything else? ...especially when an owl even beat him at that. I also always considered Spike to be a bit dumb to begin with, so this episode was better than expected.

The timber wolves were cool. All the mane six were involved in very fitting ways. I found it to be a pretty good episode.


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Anyone else playing the Greedloft MLP game? I need hearts and the only way to get more than two hearts a day is to have more bros send hearts.
> 
> Gameloft account name:
> 
> Chewy_Churizo


There are ways to hack the game without hacking the device its on. I don't recall the URL though, but you should be able to find it with no problems. You could then get yourself some more hearts without the hassle.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> There are ways to hack the game without hacking the device its on. I don't recall the URL though, but you should be able to find it with no problems. You could then get yourself some more hearts without the hassle.



Yeah. But I'm somewhat attempting to follow the rules of the game. I am "NOT" hacking their gem system though.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> He's watched way too many cupcakes videos, looked at way too many Pinkamena gore tumblrs and seen too much gore art.


Well, so have I. Pinkamena/Cupcakes is pretty much the best fanon creation in this fandom.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I will henceforth love any episode that involves Babs Seed. She's totes adorbs. She, Sweetie, and Scoots are battling (in my mind) for cutest kiddo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This year bronies donated over $200,000 to charity.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/12/charity-reports-donations-from-each.html

Also the season finale this year isn't a two parter, and Larson wrote it.  Eh, _probably_ will be good.


----------



## Cain (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This year bronies donated over $200,000 to charity.
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2012/12/charity-reports-donations-from-each.html
> 
> Also the season finale this year isn't a two parter, and Larson wrote it.  Eh, _probably_ will be good.


Well shit.
Bronies do love giving money.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Look at this fluttershy cosplay-
http://tenori-tiger.deviantart.com/art/stay-out-of-my-shed-Fluttershy-cosplay-346037742
Hey hey hey stay outta my shed


----------



## nonconformist (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I got an Amazon gift card as one of my presents, so I'm ordering a Keep Calm and Brony On shirt


----------



## Cain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Look at this fluttershy cosplay-
> http://tenori-tiger.deviantart.com/art/stay-out-of-my-shed-Fluttershy-cosplay-346037742
> Hey hey hey stay outta my shed


That is really creepy.
I must see a pinkamena one.


----------



## Ames (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Happi nu yeer

[yt]_6v8N_WZ6z4[/yt]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Happi nu yeer
> 
> [yt]_6v8N_WZ6z4[/yt]



oh hai, Daphne...if you won't take him....


I will.


----------



## coyotewithantlers (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm a Brony/Pegsister myself. Thats how I came across the furry fandom. I admit I'm more of a brony than a furry.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



coyotewithantlers said:


> I'm a Brony/Pegsister myself. Thats how I came across the furry fandom. I admit I'm more of a brony than a furry.


same here xD though im more of a guy that mashes buttons on a gameboy and somehow gets music to come out


----------



## coyotewithantlers (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



thebronychip said:


> same here xD though im more of a guy that mashes buttons on a gameboy and somehow gets music to come out


Cool. Have a friend in IRL that does chip tunes also. I find the the use of the game systems to be interesting. I'm a bit of a tech nerd myself, blame the parents.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



coyotewithantlers said:


> I'm a Brony/Pegsister myself. Thats how I came across the furry fandom. I admit I'm more of a brony than a furry.


Oh cool, more new users on the thread.
Welcome aboard, also quite a number of people on fa got into the furry fandom through mlp so you're not the only one.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Welcome aboard, also quite a number of people on fa got into the furry fandom through mlp so you're not the only one.


It was the opposite for me. There was a hate thread on this forum that made me want to try watching an episode. Became a brony shortly after that.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh cool, more new users on the thread.
> Welcome aboard, also quite a number of people on fa got into the furry fandom through mlp so you're not the only one.



Amusingly, I was in the fandom ages ago, and quit, and thought I had escaped! Then I got interested in MLP, and someone in the MLP fandom dragged me back on here. I can't seem to get away! I was gone for seven years before they caught up with me!

I wonder if there's a Fandom Protection Program..


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Amusingly, I was in the fandom ages ago, and quit, and thought I had escaped! Then I got interested in MLP, and someone in the MLP fandom dragged me back on here. I can't seem to get away! I was gone for seven years before they caught up with me!
> 
> I wonder if there's a Fandom Protection Program..



You cannot just leave. We _will_ find you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have ran into a couple of those "Rabid Bronies" types on YouTube. Those types of bronies are giving the brony fandom a bad reputation.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I have ran into a couple of those "Rabid Bronies" types on YouTube. Those types of bronies are giving the brony fandom a bad reputation.



Youtubers aren't exactly the most intelligent bunch anyways, I can't check out music on Youtube without seeing neo-nazi propoganda in all the comment sections.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Youtubers aren't exactly the most intelligent bunch anyways, I can't check out music on Youtube without seeing neo-nazi propoganda in all the comment sections.



Apparently Rabid Bronies exist on FA too, though I have not bumped into any there as of yet. I have to say though, 99% of bronies I know of are good people, it is really just a small minority that turn into these "rabid brony" types.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Apparently Rabid Bronies exist on FA too, though I have not bumped into any there as of yet. I have to say though, 99% of bronies I know of are good people, it is really just a small minority that turn into these "rabid brony" types.



The same thing applies to any group (except creationists). The problem is stupid people, not the groups they are part of.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Apparently Rabid Bronies exist on FA too, though I have not bumped into any there as of yet. I have to say though, 99% of bronies I know of are good people, it is really just a small minority that turn into these "rabid brony" types.


Glad you haven't ran into any of the hyper-bronies. They are the worst. 

Anyone read the second issue of the comic yet? Pretty dope. I had a hard time believing that none of the mane six suspected chageling intervention, but I'm willing to further suspend my disbelieve for the sake of the story. I loved all the covers, but had to go with my two faves on one cover Rarity and AJ. THE 2X BEST PONY COMBOBOB!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Youtubers aren't exactly the most intelligent bunch anyways, I can't check out music on Youtube without seeing neo-nazi propoganda in all the comment sections.


Youtube's comment feature needs to be removed, for the good of mankind.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Youtube's comment feature needs to be removed, for the good of mankind.


nah, but maybe an option to completely hide the comment section.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Youtube's comment feature needs to be removed, for the good of mankind.


You talk about the good of mankind, but what about the trolls? Doesn't anyone care for the trolls?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> So, one episode that I refuse to watch because I absolutely can't stand Pinkie Pie ("Too Many Pinkie Pies")


Actually was one of the best Pinkie Pie episodes. And I'm not even a pinkie fan.



CannonFodder said:


> Look at this fluttershy cosplay-
> http://tenori-tiger.deviantart.com/art/stay-out-of-my-shed-Fluttershy-cosplay-346037742
> Hey hey hey stay outta my shed


What you guys didn't even say a thing about that SHED fluttershy cosplay I posted.

And I expect the discord episode to do what I hate when series do it: make a villain into a good guy. And in the dumbest way possible.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> And I expect the discord episode to do what I hate when series do it: make a villain into a good guy. And in the dumbest way possible.





LALALALALALALLAALAALLALALAL NOT LISTENING LALALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLA DISCORD IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE A VILLAIN LALALLALALALALALLALALALALALAL THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN LALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLALLALALA!


----------



## Cain (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> LALALALALALALLAALAALLALALAL NOT LISTENING LALALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLA DISCORD IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE A VILLAIN LALALLALALALALALLALALALALALAL THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN LALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLALLALALA!


He's gonna become Celestia's bitch.


----------



## Ames (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> LALALALALALALLAALAALLALALAL NOT LISTENING LALALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLA DISCORD IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE A VILLAIN LALALLALALALALALLALALALALALAL THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN LALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLALLALALA!



it begins

prepare your metaphorical anus


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> He's gonna become Celestia's bitch.



She could only do so much with a statue.... it was bound to happen. (Nsfw for the weak minded)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Speaking of discord I wonder if as a prank celestia or luna ever painted his statue to make it look like he wasn't petrified to scare ponies?


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of discord I wonder if as a prank celestia or luna ever painted his statue to make it look like he wasn't petrified to scare ponies?


Like this?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Like this?


Exactly.  It would definitely scare children into not quarreling in the gardens.

Cheerilee, "Oh class here is the statue or discor- AHHHHH!"
class, "AAAAAHHHH!"


Also Simon Pegg(shaun of the dead and hot fuzz) is so brony he even knows the apple family's names and dinky's sister canon name.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sort of on topic.
Hahahaha XD. /mlp/ raped /co/ and made them cry like a little girl.  I never thought I'd see the day where someone makes a entire board on 4chan cry like a sissy.
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/471/804/8a3.png
If anyone here uses /mlp/ then this goes out to you-
[YT]TAryFIuRxmQ[/YT]


----------



## Ames (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sort of on topic.
> Hahahaha XD. /mlp/ raped /co/ and made them cry like a little girl.  I never thought I'd see the day where someone makes a entire board on 4chan cry like a sissy.
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/471/804/8a3.png
> If anyone here uses /mlp/ then this goes out to you-
> [YT]TAryFIuRxmQ[/YT]



Fuck /mlp/ is such a fucking disgusting autistic shithole

That being said, I can't keep away from it.  It's just too damn entertaining.  I don't really lurk the board in general much though, I'm usually in certain specific threads.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Fuck /mlp/ is such a fucking disgusting autistic shithole


All of 4chan*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> LALALALALALALLAALAALLALALAL NOT LISTENING LALALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLA DISCORD IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE A VILLAIN LALALLALALALALALLALALALALALAL THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN THIS WON'T HAPPEN LALALALLALALALALALALALALALALALLALLALALA!



What if; At the end of the episode even Fluttershy agrees that Discord is beyond help, and he gets turned back to stone. Except earlier on he had switched bodies with her, leaving her powerless and now petrified forever while he gets to mess around in Equestria looking like a little yellow pegasus?



CannonFodder said:


> Sort of on topic.
> Hahahaha XD. /mlp/ raped /co/ and made them cry like a little girl.  I never thought I'd see the day where someone makes a entire board on 4chan cry like a sissy.



Holy crap, these people make _furries_ look sane.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Holy crap, these people make _furries_ look sane.


Much like Youtube comments, 4chan just multiplies the unholy horribleness that is the average person to some caricature of reality.
Reddit too.

....

Maybe I'm just too old for this new internet.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sort of on topic.
> Hahahaha XD. /mlp/ raped /co/ and made them cry like a little girl.  I never thought I'd see the day where someone makes a entire board on 4chan cry like a sissy.
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/471/804/8a3.png
> If anyone here uses /mlp/ then this goes out to you-
> [YT]TAryFIuRxmQ[/YT]



LOIC @ EqD? ppppphhffffffftttttttttt~
It's amusing to see that channers still think that they're still a threat to anyone now-a-days.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

People still get that bent out of shape over MLP-fans?! Wow. 

I thought the internet was unanimous on MLP:FiM's greatness :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> People still get that bent out of shape over MLP-fans?! Wow.
> 
> I thought the internet was unanimous on MLP:FiM's greatness :V


Nah, we've just assimilated almost everyone who originally disliked it.  Nowadays the _*majority*_ of people who dislike it are hipsters who hate things just cause something is popular, but when was the last the internet cared what hipsters think.

"bronies are f*gs"
"Have you ever seen the show?"
"NO!"
"Well try watching five episodes"
*watches*
"Hey this is pretty good. . . FUCK!"


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I was thinking about writing a tragic fanfic (because I'm a terrible person) about one of the mane 6 turning human and ending up on Earth due to stupidmagicks. However, I feel like the whole "pone on Earth" thing has gotten stale...

Any thoughts? / Any words to talk me out of it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> So, I was thinking about writing a tragic fanfic (because I'm a terrible person) about one of the mane 6 turning human and ending up on Earth due to stupidmagicks. However, I feel like the whole "pone on Earth" thing has gotten stale...
> 
> Any thoughts? / Any words to talk me out of it?


You'd have to give it a very good philosophical purpose.

I would say, "humans are not monsters", but "through the eyes of another pony" already did that.

How about "there are many good and bad human beings in the world and that in the end everyone is the hero to their own story" and give the villain of the story extremely good reason for their action to the point you begin to emphathize with them.  Like a parallel earth where "my little pony" the tv show never existed, but everything else is the same.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You'd have to give it a very good philosophical purpose.
> 
> I would say, "humans are not monsters", but "through the eyes of another pony" already did that.
> 
> How about "there are many good and bad human beings in the world and that in the end everyone is the hero to their own story" and give the villain of the story extremely good reason for their action to the point you begin to emphathize with them.  Like a parallel earth where "my little pony" the tv show never existed, but everything else is the same.



Well, I was thinking originally of having the main character be a hate-filled cynical person with a fucked up past find the humanized pony and feel compelled to protect her and try to send her back (For this, he would have to know of the show). However, it seemed a little parrotish to me, even though it's changed up a bit.
The whole thing would have a man vs self feel as he has a dark and dismal view on life (with good reason, given his past) reevaluated while he tries to return the pony back to her world. Also, the difficulties he would have as he tries to shield the pony from the cruelties and terrors that occur in on Earth would bring an external conflict.
There would be other characters, of course. Most of which would be helping the underprivileged main character through the hardships of his own life, unaware of who his new female friend really is. However, your mention of an characterized antagonist is intriguing and I might consider it, if only as a catalyst for issues than a true villain.
There would also be the relationship between the pony and the main character. I was originally planning on the innocent "love without romance" concept. Considering what the main character's past would be, he's taken the stance of not trusting anyone when it comes to an emotional relationship and pretty much would be numb in that aspect, but, as cliche as it is, this new girl in his life makes him wonder if he could love again. (Answer: No. She returns to Equestria before he can finally figure out his feelings for her.) I've got a whole dramatic climax planned out where the pony, after being taken care for by the human for so long, admits her love that she had accumulated for him and he rejects her.

However, I'm still not sure if I want to write this shit, and if I do, I'd probably scrap a lot of the ideas I have (there's a lot more). I haven't actually read Through the Eyes of Another Pony yet. Maybe I should, plus a number of other fanfics just to get some ideas on how I want things to flow... Or I should avoid it all like the plague to avoid writing something similar...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Well, I was thinking originally of having the main character be a hate-filled cynical person with a fucked up past find the humanized pony and feel compelled to protect her and try to send her back (For this, he would have to know of the show). However, it seemed a little parrotish to me, even though it's changed up a bit.
> The whole thing would have a man vs self feel as he has a dark and dismal view on life (with good reason, given his past) reevaluated while he tries to return the pony back to her world. Also, the difficulties he would have as he tries to shield the pony from the cruelties and terrors that occur in on Earth would bring an external conflict.
> There would be other characters, of course. Most of which would be helping the underprivileged main character through the hardships of his own life, unaware of who his new female friend really is. However, your mention of an characterized antagonist is intriguing and I might consider it, if only as a catalyst for issues than a true villain.
> There would also be the relationship between the pony and the main character. I was originally planning on the innocent "love without romance" concept. Considering what the main character's past would be, he's taken the stance of not trusting anyone when it comes to an emotional relationship and pretty much would be numb in that aspect, but, as cliche as it is, this new girl in his life makes him wonder if he could love again. (Answer: No. She returns to Equestria before he can finally figure out his feelings for her.) I've got a whole dramatic climax planned out where the pony, after being taken care for by the human for so long, admits her love that she had accumulated for him and he rejects her.
> ...


That plot line is too similar to "my little dashie" except in my little dashie the guy is just average and becomes a foster parent for dash.



I've actually had a idea for a fanfic for a while myself.  Short version imagine "The Stanley Parable" meets "fallout equestria" meets "A.i.".  The whole story would have no violence, no blood, no gore, no swearing or such, BUT would be a individual's mind tearing itself and deconstructing itself out insanity as they are extremely slowly dying reliving their memories in flashes and how their life lead to where they are.  In short the ultimate mind fuck fanfic to ever be created.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> BUT would be a individual's mind tearing itself and deconstructing itself out insanity as they are extremely slowly dying reliving their memories in flashes and how their life lead to where they are.  In short the ultimate mind fuck fanfic to ever be created.


How would you do that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> How would you do that?


I'm not going to spoil it.  I just need someone to kick me with a boot going, "hey get off yer butt you lazy bum" to get started writing.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That plot line is too similar to "my little dashie" except in my little dashie the guy is just average and becomes a foster parent for dash.



Yeah, I thought as much. If I wanted to do anything, I'd have to do some serious work on it to turn it into something slightly original/good. Who knows? I might get to it if I get the skeleton to stand.



CannonFodder said:


> I've actually had a idea for a fanfic for a while myself.  Short version imagine "The Stanley Parable" meets "fallout equestria" meets "A.i.".  The whole story would have no violence, no blood, no gore, no swearing or such, BUT would be a individual's mind tearing itself and deconstructing itself out insanity as they are extremely slowly dying reliving their memories in flashes and how their life lead to where they are.  In short the ultimate mind fuck fanfic to ever be created.



The reliving memory thing is always a good mechanic to go to for a mindfuck narrative.  And to throw ponies into it? Sounds very intriguing.
I've always wanted to try a good mindfuck story as well (not MLP related, though), but never got into the whole "effort" part of making an intricate interweaving story.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> but never got into the whole "effort" part of making an intricate interweaving story.


It's not going to be a intricate interweaving story.  It's going to sporadic, chaotic and reading as the protagonist loses any shred of sanity until they are nothing but a husk of who they once were.  In short it's going to be reading someone go insane from inside their own head.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not going to spoil it.  I just need someone to kick me with a boot going, "hey get off yer butt you lazy bum" to get started writing.


Very well then. Hey geet off yeer butt you lazy bum!

Maybe I don't understand what a mindfuck narrative is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Very well then. Hey geet off yeer butt you lazy bum!
> 
> Maybe I don't understand what a mindfuck narrative is.


Here's Stanley parable for a good idea of what a mindfuck is-
[YT]gblvOhnv2k0[/YT]

A mindfuck in general is a deconstruction of reason and logic of order to deliver a deeper meaning than what can be normally deliver through normal story cliches.


----------



## Conker (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I clicked on this thread and almost read all of page one thinking it was new material. Then I read a post on this last page and it mirrored some of the first page really well. Oh...this thread.


----------



## Cain (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also Simon Pegg(shaun of the dead and hot fuzz) is so brony he even knows the apple family's names and dinky's sister canon name.


...
Yes.
YES
ALL MY YES
I FUCKING LOVE SIMON PEGG.
(Before I heard about this, he's an awesome actor in great movies, but the fact he's a brony makes him unbelievably more awesome.)


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I clicked on this thread and almost read all of page one thinking it was new material. Then I read a post on this last page and it mirrored some of the first page really well. Oh...this thread.


You would expect in a thread with 9400 or so replies that we would have a few discussions that repeat from earlier.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.



For example.


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

lmfao sorry but MLP is too beautiful it will never die.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> ...
> Yes.
> YES
> ALL MY YES
> ...


I'm a Simon Pegg fan as well.  I was a bit shocked to find out he likes the show.


goth gangster said:


> lmfao sorry but MLP is too beautiful it will never die.


The fandom has become self sustaining.  Even if the show were to end, yes there would be a decrease in membership, but that would not exceed more than 50% of membership at this point because the fandom has grown too large of a dedicated following, the franchise and the fandom would continue to exist and Hasbro would not let such a profitable franchise go.  Not to mention this isn't the first mlp show.  If you ask me the current generation will last until it is no longer profitable.  So I'd say at least 7 season, maybe up to ten if Hasbro wants to squeeze every last drop of money out of the current show.

After which there will probably be eventually a generation 5, in all probability a direct sequel.  While in all probability a direct sequel wouldn't be as awesome, it would probably still be a good show.  The reason being with the current generation they will eventually run out of ideas for episodes, a new generation would give them the oppurtunity to use new main characters and new antagonists as well as new locations and such.  Basically what I am getting at is yes the show will never die and the fandom will never die, because it is too large and too profitable.  Even if the current show were to end they would make a okay sequel which would revitalize the fandom and the franchise.

We already know there's going to be a season 4.  Saying there might be a seasons 5, 6 & 7 isn't that for of a stretch.  I would not suggest they make a seasons 8, 9 & 10 though cause that would be scrapping the bottom of the barrel trying to squeeze every last drop.  Personally I say once they finish a season 7 to just make a new generation, cause there's only so many episode ideas you can squeeze out of the current show formula.

Tl:dr; there's no way Hasbro would let one of their most profitable franchises die and this won't be the last show in the franchise.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought Simon Pegg was the gay dude in Modern Family. Was about to say...



Oh well, that's cool I guess.




CannonFodder said:


> So I'd say at least 7 season, maybe up to ten if Hasbro wants to squeeze every last drop of money out of the current show.





Oh lordy, please no. I really hope that it doesn't come down to that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Oh lordy, please no. I really hope that it doesn't come down to that.


I agree.  I hope they don't try and squeeze every dollar they can out of it cause there's only so many story ideas you can come up with for a set number of main characters.  If it comes down to "we can't come up with any new ideas" they could just change up the formula a bit and get a whole new breath of fresh air to the franchise.  Hell you could keep all the same voice actors, the same studio and everything, just something as little as changing who the main characters are would be a whole new world.

Basically what I think generation 5 will be is a direct sequel where twilight and co. are secondary characters that still have major roles, but important plot wise secondary characters are the main characters instead.  There's a million different ideas they could do if the show ever becomes stale.  With so many secondary characters there's a ton of different ways they could keep the franchise going.  It doesn't _have_ to be twilight and co. always and forever being the main characters and the episodes focusing primarily on them.

Now that I think about it if the show ever becomes stale they don't even have to make a new show or new generation.  They could just begin to focus more and more on characters they haven't wrung every last idea out of and give more and more air time towards very liked secondary characters or such.  Like if they ever run out of ideas for the mane6 then give celestia, luna, discord, the cmc, spike, braeburn, big macintosh, cadance, shining armor, trixie, babs seed, and such their own episodes and begin to focus more on them.  Also make background ponies secondary characters to show that current secondary characters do have more friends than just the mane6.  Then whenever they run out of ideas for the current secondary characters move onto the new secondary characters.

You could theoretically keep the show going on forever and keep the show fresh if you just rotate out characters who you've ran out of ideas for.  For example let's say they run out of good episode ideas for twilight.  Give scootaloo or someone her own episodes.  Run out of ideas for scootaloo?  Give cadance and shining armor their own episodes.  Run out of ideas for cadance and shining armor?  Give luna her own episodes.  Run out of ideas for luna?  Give big macintosh his own episodes.  You get the idea.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Another pony hiatus dammit. Such a let down this morning.

I agree with Cannon. MLP has been around since what, the 80s? It's not going to disappear on us. When it comes to quality as long as it doesn't become a Franchise Zombie I'll be a fan. Don't you think an option for a series continuation might be the CMCs grown up adventures?? I know a lot of people hate the CMCs (somehow), but I would love that shit. Honestly I'll give anything a shot if it's FiM related. 

I don't know what will happen with the rest of the series to be honest.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Another pony hiatus dammit. Such a let down this morning.
> 
> I agree with Cannon. MLP has been around since what, the 80s? It's not going to disappear on us. When it comes to quality as long as it doesn't become a Franchise Zombie I'll be a fan. Don't you think an option for a series continuation might be the CMCs grown up adventures?? I know a lot of people hate the CMCs (somehow), but I would love that shit. Honestly I'll give anything a shot if it's FiM related.
> 
> I don't know what will happen with the rest of the series to be honest.


That's what I was thinking as well.  If the show becomes stale or risks becoming a franchise zombie have the cmc and other foals and colts slowly grow up and the main characters with the current main characters as supporting roles.  You can keep the FiM title, just give more and more air time to the cmc and other characters and less and less to the characters that have been done to death or have received negative views.

Let's say twilight becoming a alicorn really does get fucked up.  Make her a secondary character and give a secondary character like big macintosh or someone their own episodes.
Let's say they screw up discord coming back.  Make him a secondary character.

The only way they could make the show turn into a franchise zombie is if they refuse to give more air time to secondary characters and insist on it forever being about the mane6.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd love to see an episode about Big Macintosh where he interacts with over a dozen different ponies, but says nothing but Eee-yup and Nnnnope.
Kind of like Dexters "Omelette Du Fromage".


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> For example.



Though it has decreased a lot since that post. At the time of that post there were ten or twenty threads about MLP each which would grow by about 3-5 pages a day. That equates to roughly 500-2500 posts a day (I know a huge range so it probably falls in the lower middle). All the MLP stuff has been restrained to this thread (except the occasional doofus) and this thread grows between 10 posts and 2 pages a day and there are days when it does not grow at all. Going from 500 posts to 25 posts is a large difference. During that period there were fifty or so people raving/ranting about the show (and a whole bunch just wanting them both to shut up). Now there are about ten of us in this thread. During that period there were a huge amount of pony related avatars, and now there are only five I can think of (Vulskin, Shanwang, Toshabi, that new guy with the club feet, and myself). The general amount of discussion on the internet about ponies has decreased sharply since then. In the past year and half the number of memes and image macros being made have decreased by a huge amount.

It seems to me the fad has died down quite a lot to the point it really isn't a fad anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Though it has decreased a lot since that post. At the time of that post there were ten or twenty threads about MLP each which would grow by about 3-5 pages a day. That equates to roughly 500-2500 posts a day (I know a huge range so it probably falls in the lower middle). All the MLP stuff has been restrained to this thread (except the occasional doofus) and this thread grows between 10 posts and 2 pages a day and there are days when it does not grow at all. Going from 500 posts to 25 posts is a large difference. During that period there were fifty or so people raving/ranting about the show (and a whole bunch just wanting them both to shut up). Now there are about ten of us in this thread. During that period there were a huge amount of pony related avatars, and now there are only five I can think of (Vulskin, Shanwang, Toshabi, that new guy with the club feet, and myself). The general amount of discussion on the internet about ponies has decreased sharply since then. In the past year and half the number of memes and image macros being made have decreased by a huge amount.
> 
> It seems to me the fad has died down quite a lot to the point it really isn't a fad anymore.


It's more of that the buzz around it has died down.  The fanbase is still growing, it's just that everyone is less "oh my god you've never heard of the show, you have to watch this show" and more towards "I watch this show".


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It seems to me the fad has died down quite a lot to the point it really isn't a fad anymore.



And that's a good thing. A lot calmer.
btw, I have a mlp-related avatar as well.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And that's a good thing. A lot calmer.
> btw, I have a mlp-related avatar as well.


I had forgotten about you. Sorry.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That's ok, have a Dutch pony video.


----------



## Ames (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> btw, I have a mlp-related avatar as well.



What about me? :I


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



JamesB said:


> What about me? :I


Who are you? I seem to have a bad memory about the number of pony avatars right now.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really do hope they kill this generation when the time is right.
Nothing is more depressing to me than when anyone tries to milk all it can off of a franchise to the point where the content becomes painfully weak with no luster or sincerity.
Though, I wouldn't put it above Hasbro...

And, please, God, let there never be a feature-length film for My Little Pony. I know people may want it, but it's just a terrible idea.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wasn't there supposed to be a new episode today?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a new episode today?


No, two weeks from now.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That is disappointing. You were wrong about when the season would end though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> That is disappointing. You were wrong about when the season would end though.


Speaking of which there's apparently some good news they will be announcing soon.  When asked, "is it about season 4?" the response by cindy was, "no, even better".


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which there's apparently some good news they will be announcing soon.  When asked, "is it about season 4?" the response by cindy was, "no, even better".


Just because she says it is better doesn't mean it will be. It could be more seasons but it could also be something like a full length film.


----------



## donatellodildo (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched it, it wasn't good, i prefer ADVENTURE TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



donatellodildo said:


> I watched it, it wasn't good, i prefer ADVENTURE TIME!!!!!!!!!!


Whatever floats your boat.


Also the episode name for the season finale has been revealed.


Spoiler: episode name



goodbye ponyville?


What I think what it will be about in a rough spitball-


Spoiler: guessing what it will be about



Probably Twilight becomes a alicorn and finishes her friendship studies.  Celestia and Luna want her to come to canterlot.  Twilight at the end decides to stay in ponyville


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> 
> Also the episode name for the season finale has been revealed.
> ...



I'm kinda thinking it'll go this way:



Spoiler: ever seen little house?



The Flim Flam brothers show back up with the deed to ponyville, wanting to use the town for their own financial gain. Despite some hilarious pranks on the mane six's part, the town is still unable to drive them away. They hold a town meeting and Twilight decides if they can't have the town neither should the brothers. And then each pony blows up their own house. The brother's find out and attack with their own giant cidermaking robot. Fluttershy sells her voice to the witch of the Evergreen Forest so Twilight can have Alicorn status. Twilight sends the brothers packing but Celestia banishes Fluttershy for dealing in black magic. Rainbowdash also comes out a lesbian and admits her true feelings for Spitfire.



Tell me that wouldn't be the best ending ever.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm kinda thinking it'll go this way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a terrible ending.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> That would be a terrible ending.



Ok fine...

The giant cidermaking robot can pollute Smooze everywhere too. >;3c


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Ok fine...
> 
> The giant cidermaking robot can pollute Smooze everywhere too. >;3c



Now we're getting somewhere.
Can't stop the Smooze.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> 
> Also the episode name for the season finale has been revealed.
> ...


Where'd you hear this? All the rumors I hear about that being the season finale title also says it's a two-parter, which one of the writers said wasn't true..


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Where'd you hear this? All the rumors I hear about that being the season finale title also says it's a two-parter, which one of the writers said wasn't true..


Cindy's facebook.

Also I found out the person in my dorms two doors down is a brony.  We've been hanging out the last few hours.


----------



## Ames (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



donatellodildo said:


> i prefer ADVENTURE TIME!!!!!!!!!!



Mathematical!


----------



## Cain (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Though it has decreased a lot since that post. At the time of that post there were ten or twenty threads about MLP each which would grow by about 3-5 pages a day. That equates to roughly 500-2500 posts a day (I know a huge range so it probably falls in the lower middle). All the MLP stuff has been restrained to this thread (except the occasional doofus) and this thread grows between 10 posts and 2 pages a day and there are days when it does not grow at all. Going from 500 posts to 25 posts is a large difference. During that period there were fifty or so people raving/ranting about the show (and a whole bunch just wanting them both to shut up). Now there are about ten of us in this thread. During that period there were a huge amount of pony related avatars, and now there are only five I can think of (Vulskin, Shanwang, Toshabi, that new guy with the club feet, and myself). The general amount of discussion on the internet about ponies has decreased sharply since then. In the past year and half the number of memes and image macros being made have decreased by a huge amount.
> 
> It seems to me the fad has died down quite a lot to the point it really isn't a fad anymore.


Do I get no love?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guess which grey pony that likes muffins is officially getting a permanent role in season 4?
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/01/a-grey-muffin-related-pony-possibly-on.html

You can call it pandering all you want, I'm squeeing too hard to give a shit.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Cain said:


> Do I get no love?


I thought you still had your wolfy thingy


			
				CF said:
			
		

> Guess which grey pony that likes muffins is officially getting a permanent role in season 4?
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/0...ssibly-on.html


I would guess Derpy but she is light blue.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> I would guess Derpy but she is light blue.


She is 9% cyan, 7% magenta and 16% black.  Ergo she is a form of grey.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> She is 9% cyan, 7% magenta and 16% black.  Ergo she is a form of grey.


Okay then, she still looks light blue to me.


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Okay then, she still looks light blue to me.


I had this conversation with someone once. I wound up screencapping her and opening the color pallet in photoshop. Didn't change her mind, but she was a stubborn cunt anyways.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Guess who is going to be the voice actor for Derpy though?  Grey DeLise?

Tabitha used to voice derpy, until azula of the fire nation attacked.

*edit*
. . .FUCK! It's just a fan project, not canon.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Guess which grey pony that likes muffins is officially getting a permanent role in season 4?
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/01/a-grey-muffin-related-pony-possibly-on.html
> 
> You can call it pandering all you want, I'm squeeing too hard to give a shit.


It's for a fan project, not the actual show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It's for a fan project, not the actual show.


Yeah I just found that out.  It would have been awesome.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That is disappointing, but based on what happened last time she showed up it isn't surprising.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm finally getting my butt into gear and writing the fanfic I've been wanting to wright for a long time.

Here's a couple lines from the story so far.  Tell me what you think.


			
				a couple of important lines said:
			
		

> Denial set in and began to whisper to their ears that there is not way this could be for real.  It spoke of lies that it was just a test.  It spoke of lies that crown and country would victoriously defend them from defeat and annihilation.  It spoke of lies that the enemy would not succeed in their goals of destruction and death.  In the end it was just lies.  Lies hold no truth to them.  Lies can not change reality and they could not change what was to happen soon.
> *. . .*
> It hungers and wants more to feed it's blood lust.  It's to grow and expand in a fireball and devour and eat more and more lives.  When it dies it's still not enough blood to feed it.  Even after the second sun is gone and it's rage and fury gone the dust and ash of it's corpse brings more death.  Even after the dust has settled it's blood lust is still not satisfied.  It poisons the ground and brings silent death to those who walk upon it.
> 
> ...


It's going to be different in the end from what I described a couple pages back cause I decided to make it better and cut out some stupid shit from the plot.  It was going to be like idunno like 90 pages, now it's going to be around 50 pages.


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm finally getting my butt into gear and writing the fanfic I've been wanting to wright for a long time.
> 
> Here's a couple lines from the story so far.  Tell me what you think.
> 
> It's going to be different in the end from what I described a couple pages back cause I decided to make it better and cut out some stupid shit from the plot.  It was going to be like idunno like 90 pages, now it's going to be around 50 pages.


Well it certainly reads like fanfiction. Typos and grammatical issues aside, it seems a bit overbearing. Might want to cut back on the evil, since it reads like its trying too hard.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finished my lamp.

This is a lamp I made. 
It has Applebloom, Sweetie Belle, and Scootaloo from lowest to highest. On the lampshade in the CMC's insignia.


Height: 36in including shade
Base: 6in x 6in
Weight: ~3lbs
Thickness: 5/4in
Time: 24 hours
Cost of parts: ~$15


The wiring flows through a 1/4 inch hole in the base up through a 5/8in bore into a 5/8in rod with a 5/16in bore into the fixture.


Tools used: Scroll Saw, belt sander, wood file, miter saw, electric drill (not a press), scissors


Things I learned:
-left hoofed scissors would make the fabric part easier
-the fabric left bits of strings falling off which stuck to the shade which I couldn't get off before putting the yellow on
-the fabric deforms a lot when being put on the shade
-my mother likes Applebloom the best


----------



## Ames (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I finished my lamp.
> 
> This is a lamp I made.
> It has Applebloom, Sweetie Belle, and Scootaloo from lowest to highest. On the lampshade in the CMC's insignia.
> ...



Dude that's pretty bomb-diggity.  I'm always a fan of DIY, awesome job.  Plan on making more like these in the future?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Well it certainly reads like fanfiction. Typos and grammatical issues aside, it seems a bit overbearing. Might want to cut back on the evil, since it reads like its trying too hard.


Eh, it's just a initial draft so far and I suck at grammar.  I know it's a bit overbearing.  It's talking about the nuke going off in the distance so much cause the main character knows he's about to die and know there's nothing he can do to live.  What I put up was just a split second of the main character's mind going "oh shit oh shit oh shit I'm going to die" realizing what is happening.


----------



## Cain (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Eh, it's just a initial draft so far and I suck at grammar.  I know it's a bit overbearing.  It's talking about the nuke going off in the distance so much cause the main character knows he's about to die and know there's nothing he can do to live.  What I put up was just a split second of the main character's mind going "oh shit oh shit oh shit I'm going to die" realizing what is happening.


Does he survive it?
If so, it'd sound like End Of Ponies.
The GOD of all dark fanfictions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Does he survive it?
> If so, it'd sound like End Of Ponies.
> The GOD of all dark fanfictions.


I won't spoil it, cause that's the whole story plot in a nutshell.  Looking at the pony's thoughts while the word is ending and him trying to survive.  No grandious stories of heroism or villainy.  No saints or monsters.  All it is a average run of the mill pony trying to live.

I will say this though, there will be zero copouts and zero deus ex machina.  If someone is about to be shot then they are going to be shot.  No ninja quick reflexes to save them.  No super special healing powers.  No uber l33t forcefields to protect them.  If someone dies they stay dead.  The main character has no special powers or is secretely a expert in CQC.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Dude that's pretty bomb-diggity.  I'm always a fan of DIY, awesome job.  Plan on making more like these in the future?


Yes, I plan to make more.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Eh, it's just a initial draft so far and I suck at grammar.  I know it's a bit overbearing.  It's talking about the nuke going off in the distance so much cause the main character knows he's about to die and know there's nothing he can do to live.  What I put up was just a split second of the main character's mind going "oh shit oh shit oh shit I'm going to die" realizing what is happening.


All good things come in the second and third drafts. I suppose that context helps when reading the above passages. I tend to stay the flying fuck away from fanfiction, but exceptions can be made.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> This is a lamp I made.


This is pretty awesome man! Excellent job!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Yes, I plan to make more.



You know...

Bronies just might buy them too. You might could sell them to interested parties. C:


----------



## Ames (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> You know...
> 
> Bronies just might buy them too. You might could sell them to interested parties. C:



List it on ebay and watch the bids shoot past the $500 mark within 24 hours :V


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> List it on ebay and watch the bids shoot past the $500 mark within 24 hours :V



A fool and his money are easily parted, and many people think bronies are fools. It could happen (only on the Hub :V).

Also I made this pillow for a friend.
It looked better flat but then I'm not that good with fabrics.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And then he will be sued for copyright infringement.

Sell the idea to Hasbro, get royalties on the millions sold.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here you go. Lil' Derpy for your day.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> And then he will be sued for copyright infringement.
> 
> Sell the idea to Hasbro, get royalties on the millions sold.



Quiet a few people make and sell MLP related things and don't get sued.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Quiet a few people make and sell MLP related things and don't get sued.



And a few people make and sell bootlegged movies and don't get sued. Your point?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> And a few people make and sell bootlegged movies and don't get sued. Your point?


He won't get sued for selling pony lamps. Haven't you seen all the art, buttons, plushies, customs, scarves, hats, ect. That get sold all the time with no issues?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> He won't get sued for selling pony lamps. Haven't you seen all the art, buttons, plushies, customs, scarves, hats, ect. That get sold all the time with no issues?



It's hard to convict everyone. I mean first they have to be reported and if people are getting the merchandise cheaper they ain't likely going to report them to authorities.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> He won't get sued for selling pony lamps. Haven't you seen all the art, buttons, plushies, customs, scarves, hats, ect. That get sold all the time with no issues?



I think the point he is trying to make is that creating and selling merchandise involving copyrighted/trademarked/registered/etc. characters/themes/properties/etc. is sketchy as fuck. Chances of being prosecuted are close to none, but still.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> And a few people make and sell bootlegged movies and don't get sued. Your point?




THAT MEANS I CAN SUE ALL THOSE FURCUNTS FOR TURNING MY FAVORITE SHOWS INTO COMMISSION PORN!!!!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> THAT MEANS I CAN SUE ALL THOSE FURCUNTS FOR TURNING MY FAVORITE SHOWS INTO COMMISSION PORN!!!!!!!


Eh, it's pretty much if they're making a living off it.  IF someone is making their living off drawing trademarked characters then they can go to jail.


----------



## Eccentricity von Pawz (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I dont understand this whole brony thing, like at all.... Im a girl and I dont get it. It may be a good show and all but doesnt anyone think to themselves, "Im a grown man, watching, talking about, and obsessing over a show about little ponies that was written for four year olds?" Im fine with the people that watch it I guess but What The Hell is up with guys looking at My little Pony Porn?! thats taking it way to far into gross pediphile alley. please and thank you


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Eccentricity von Pawz said:


> I dont understand this whole brony thing, like at all.... Im a girl and I dont get it. It may be a good show and all but doesnt anyone think to themselves, "Im a grown man, watching, talking about, and obsessing over a show about little ponies that was written for four year olds?" Im fine with the people that watch it I guess but What The Hell is up with guys looking at My little Pony Porn?! thats taking it way to far into gross pediphile alley. please and thank you



I'm just gonna come out and say this. 

If the characters they are getting off on are supposed to represent adults...how is that pedophilia? Like seriously...that's pretty fucking ignorant. If the characters they were fapping to were like, young ponies I could see your point but nope. 

Fapping to spongebob? You're a pedophile. You like bugs bunny? Pedophile. That old guy from Up? Pedophile. 

See where that logic fails?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Eccentricity von Pawz said:


> I dont understand this whole brony thing, like at all.... Im a girl and I dont get it. It may be a good show and all but doesnt anyone think to themselves, "Im a grown man, watching, talking about, and obsessing over a show about little ponies that was written for four year olds?" Im fine with the people that watch it I guess but What The Hell is up with guys looking at My little Pony Porn?! *thats taking it way to far into gross pediphile alley. please and thank you*



So according to you, a cast that is primarily made up of adult characters, is no pedophilia? Seriously?

That's the most fucking retarded thing I have read today.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> So according to you, a cast that is primarily made up of adult characters, is no pedophilia? Seriously?
> 
> That's the most fucking retarded thing I have read today.


You do realize in all probability eccentricity von pawz is probably a troll right?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You do realize in all probability eccentricity von pawz is probably a troll right?



Good point.

One of my flaws is that I don't see some things straight away.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not necessarily about mlp as about bronies.

My reaction to bronies "leaving the fandom" this season can be summarized as the guy playing planetside 2-
[YT]S0ly60b42ig[/YT]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Not necessarily about mlp as about bronies.
> 
> My reaction to bronies "leaving the fandom" this season can be summarized as the guy playing planetside 2-


Haha. Lost it when he said "They made an episode about Twilight Sparkle!!"


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Eccentricity von Pawz said:


> Im fine with the people that watch it I guess but What The Hell is up with guys looking at My little Pony Porn?! thats taking it way to far into gross pediphile alley. please and thank you




When Twilight Sparkle bends over, my dick jumps up.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> He won't get sued for selling pony lamps. Haven't you seen all the art, buttons, plushies, customs, scarves, hats, ect. That get sold all the time with no issues?


The episodes have been taken down from youtube for copyright and there is literally no monetary gain there. Just because there are people that get away with it doesn't mean it's okay.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> The episodes have been taken down from youtube for copyright and there is literally no monetary gain there. Just because there are people that get away with it doesn't mean it's okay.



But that's film/video. 

Making a lamp is art. And I've never seen artists on the main site get sued for using a pokemon design owned by gamefreak/nintendo. And Sonic character artists aren't behind bars. Why should pony art be different?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> But that's film/video.
> 
> Making a lamp is art. And I've never seen artists on the main site get sued for using a pokemon design owned by gamefreak/nintendo. And Sonic character artists aren't behind bars. Why should pony art be different?



Because of the different scenarios
1. Fanmade characters are still made up from the imagination (even if it is a hybrid)
2. Not profiting off of the characters.

These are like the big important two you need to remember. Especially the second.

Not saying 100% it's going to happen but if it does, he shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Because of the different scenarios
> 1. Fanmade characters are still made up from the imagination (even if it is a hybrid)
> 2. Not profiting off of the characters.
> 
> ...



I think mass produced items are definetly a no-no...but otherwise, he may be fine. But its true you never know with big business nowadays.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I think mass produced items are definetly a no-no...but otherwise, he may be fine. But its true you never know with big business nowadays.


So far the only one I know of that Hasbro did something about was that person that made the really nice plushies that sold for a few thousand dollars each time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> So far the only one I know of that Hasbro did something about was that person that made the really nice plushies that sold for a few thousand dollars each time.


That's cause it could technically be considered a "small" business or "home" business, because they were making a massive profit off it and making a liveable income off them.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Soooo anypony see the second issue of the comic yet?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Soooo anypony see the second issue of the comic yet?


No, I'm going to have to buy it next friday.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't wait for the trade. I hope it has a bunch of dope extras like IDW likes to do.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I see that derpibooru has favorites now! YES!

As for that list of 5 favorite ponies you guys did pages back:
1. Fluttershy
2. Twilight
3. Vinyl Scratch
4. Luna
5. Discord
Honorable Mention: Spitfire, but they changed her voice!

And because I can't post this on my FA journal as FA is down for some reason:

*Pony Quiz: What pony are you most like?*
_Twilight Sparkle_
*You have a huge collection of books.
You value your alone time.
You have trouble making friends.
You're very intelligent.*
You write letters regularly.
You find a lesson in everything.
*You have trouble doing things 'the old fashioned way'*
You recently moved to a new town.
*You're rather sarcastic.
You're often accused of being a 'know it all'.*
*Total: *7

_Pinkie Pie_
*You're the black sheep of the family.*
You're majorly hyper. (occasionally)
*You love to siiing!*
You're known for throwing great parties.
You great at baking.
*People sometimes don't get your jokes.*
*You're a prankster troll.*
You're a super-intense personality.
You have strange pets.
You are known to go to extremes.
*Total: *4

_Applejack_
*You're very stubborn.*
You find great joy in working.
You prefer the country to the city.
You speak with an accent.
*You hate cheating.*
You have freckles.
*You prefer casual ware to formal things.*
You wear your hair in a ponytail.
*You have a large family.
You have trouble lying.*
*Total:* 5

_Rainbow Dash_
You love winning.
*You love sports.* (some)
You have a funky hair color.
You have fangirl tendencies.
*You have no problem speaking your mind.*
You'd give up anything for your friends.
*You like being recognized for good things.
You have no problem defying traditional gender roles.
You act now; think later.*
You're very brave.
*Total:* 5

_Rarity_
You love being the center of attention.
You have a cat.
You sew well.
It's well known that you're somewhat vain.
*You like the excitement of the city!*
You will overwork yourself to do something nice for your friends.
You wear makeup.
*You're prone to whining.* (That's not whining...  THIIISSSS ISSS WHIIINNNNIIINNGGGG)
You have original taste in fashion.
You enjoy bonding with your best friends.
*Total:* 2 

_Fluttershy_
*You HATE being the center of attention.*
*You struggle with sharing your mind.
You love animals and help them however you can.*
You're graceful.
*You're very quiet or soft spoken.
You have a secret mean streak.* (not really secret)
You've been told you could model.
*You're the eldest of your friends.*
You like wearing your hair loose and long.
You're very nuturing.
*Total:* 6

None of this surprises me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I see that derpibooru has favorites now! YES!
> 
> As for that list of 5 favorite ponies you guys did pages back:
> 1. Fluttershy
> ...



They did give notice that the site was going down for a couple hours at least while they replace some dead RAM on one server and upgrade RAM on another server, and some other updates I believe.

Edit: FA works for me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bronies just a heads up STOP donating to the mane6 for evo2k.  You are putting fighting is magic in a really bad spot legally. IF you keep trying to push fighting is magic publicity wise it will put hasbro in a very bad spot legally.  Meaning if fighting is magic or other games are pushed into legally grey areas Hasbro will have to tell them to cease and desist or lose their trademark.

Hasbro no longer owns the rights for generation 1, it could happen to generation 4 if you keep putting them in tight spots.  There is no problem with donating to charity or such, but pumping a crap ton of money into fan projects is a very bad idea since the franchise is trademarked.  There is a difference between "I'm going to donate to charity" and "I'm going to donate to promote this project".

Even though there is nothing legally wrong with that there are fan projects for profit beginning to pop up.  That is a 100% no-no.  That needs to stop this instant or else the franchise going into a bad spot legally.

You are landing hasbro in hot water legally.

Basically there is nothing wrong legally with fighting is magic, fallout equestria mod being worked on or any non-profit games, BUT it is leading to some bronies now making for profit projects and if the fandom keeps going towards that hasbro will have to put their foot down.

Tl:dr; the for profit projects going on need to stop right now otherwise shit's going to go down.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My Little Pony is apparently satanic now...


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> My Little Pony is apparently satanic now...


How so?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> How so?


Uh... some fundie ranting about it? Don't know, but EVERYTHING is "satanic" to some random fundie.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> My Little Pony is apparently satanic now...



It's been satanic since season 1.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Bronies just a heads up STOP donating to the mane6 for evo2k.  You are putting fighting is magic in a really bad spot legally. IF you keep trying to push fighting is magic publicity wise it will put hasbro in a very bad spot legally.  Meaning if fighting is magic or other games are pushed into legally grey areas Hasbro will have to tell them to cease and desist or lose their trademark.
> 
> Even though there is nothing legally wrong with that there are fan projects for profit beginning to pop up.  That is a 100% no-no.  That needs to stop this instant or else the franchise going into a bad spot legally.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Seriously. Good point. Once they start taking money they approach Hasbro's radar. Fighting is Magic is looking so dope. I don't want to see it go down the drain. Stop giving them money!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Yeah. Seriously. Good point. Once they start taking money they approach Hasbro's radar. Fighting is Magic is looking so dope. I don't want to see it go down the drain. Stop giving them money!


I won't say who it is making for profit projects, but bronies are beginning to go "lol fuck copyright" if hasbro loses their trademark then bronies are going to go "FUCK! copyright Q.Q"

Imagine a world with no more friendship is magic, no more toys, no more comics or anything.  That is what the for profit projects are running the risk of causing.

If certain for profit projects keep popping up, again won't say who it is doing it, we will no longer have twilight sparkle, no more fluttershy, no more rarity, no more rainbow dash, no more applejack, no more pinkie pie, no more celestia, no more luna, no more cadance, no more shining armor, no more discord, no more spike, no more the cakes, no more trixie, no more wonderbolts, no more octavia, no more vinyl scratch, no more lyra, no more bon bon, no more doctor hooves, no more derpy, no more CMC, no more big macintosh, no more chrysalis, no more gilda, no more flim & flam.

If you contribute to for profit projects and hasbro loses trademark to friendship as magic it WILL be your fault.

I won't say who the people trying to make for profit projects  because that would be a callout, but if Hasbro loses their trademark it WILL be their fault and those who donated money's fault.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> no more flim & flam


...:-[ I kid, but you're right. I won't be supporting or blogging them anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> ...:-[ I kid, but you're right. I won't be supporting or blogging them anymore.


If friendship of magic ever dies it will because hasbro loses their trademark cause some asshole went "lol fuck trademark" and made their own large scale for profit products using friendship is magic with hasbro knowing and not stopping them.  Trademark laws are not the same as copyright laws, making a large scale profit off copyrighted contents will not make the copyright holder lose their copyright, but making a large scale profit off trademark will if the company doesn't interfere.

If something is not for profit or minimal profit then that's fine, but starting up your own company to mass produce products related to mlp will end badly.


----------



## Cain (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just in case you guys didn't know, this artist is freakin' amazing: http://www.youtube.com/user/VinylScratchDjPony?feature=watch
Possibly some of the best electronic music from a brony musician, non-show related (mostly) I've heard in a while.
Browse through her songs, she has some amazing progressive/house sort of stuff, and some great hard-hitting stuff towards dubstep. Her earliest stuff ain't that good apart from a few songs, but from her On The Rise EP onwards, there are some fantastic songs.
She deserves all the praise and subs, because she's amazing.
If you're not a fan of electronic music, steer clear. Just a warning.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Just in case you guys didn't know, this artist is freakin' amazing: http://www.youtube.com/user/VinylScratchDjPony?feature=watch
> Possibly some of the best electronic music from a brony musician, non-show related (mostly) I've heard in a while.
> Browse through her songs, she has some amazing progressive/house sort of stuff, and some great hard-hitting stuff towards dubstep. Her earliest stuff ain't that good apart from a few songs, but from her On The Rise EP onwards, there are some fantastic songs.
> She deserves all the praise and subs, because she's amazing.
> If you're not a fan of electronic music, steer clear. Just a warning.


Already watching him.  If everyone in here were to try and trip me up and find a artist or musician that I don't at least know of.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone accidentally sent me a spoiler for the issue 2 of the comic.  I have only seen a short part of it so I don't know much else, but all I have to say is this-
Changeling conservation, keep the number of changelings at 0 or less.


Also holy fuck I want this more than anything!
http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/476/739/a80.jpg


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also holy fuck I want this more than anything!
> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/476/739/a80.jpg


Then go order one from Hot Topic.
It comes bundled with this cover for #2.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Then go order one from Hot Topic.
> It comes bundled with this cover for #2.


I never thought I'd see the day where I'd be wanting to buy something from hot topic.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't you just hate it when you're lying in bed and think of an awesome cross-over, only to find it's already been done?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since there's no episode today have a comic I found folks-
http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/476/902/18a.png


----------



## Tybis (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/476/902/18a.png


I
literally started to tear up halfway down.
Those first three panels... they were enough.

But the last two or so felt eh.
JUST Dinkie's drawing alone would have been better IMO.

But it was beautiful.

*goes to look at it again*
sob sob.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Since there's no episode today have a comic I found folks-
> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/476/902/18a.png



I foresaw what was going to happen.

And there would have been more feels if it hadn't been for their faces in the last two panels, especially derpy's face in the last one.
Dare I say their faces looked...
*sunglasses*
...Derpy?

But yea, that killed it for me.


----------



## Ames (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Since there's no episode today have a comic I found folks-
> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/476/902/18a.png



oh god I can't stop laughing

this is too fucking hilarious


----------



## Cain (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Don't you just hate it when you're lying in bed and think of an awesome cross-over, only to find it's already been done?


I'm pretty sure practically all crossovers have been done. Don't forget, the entire following behind mlp has sprung up from the internet.
However, it doesn't mean said crossovers are good. I'm sure there were quite a bunch of fallout/pony crossovers before FO:E came along. Heck, I've been thinking of a Metro 2033/Pony crossover, but that's probably already been done.
If you want to do a crossover, particularly a fanfic, you just have to try and hope yours will be better, if not the best.
Damn, bronies can be competitive! xD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> oh god I can't stop laughing
> 
> this is too fucking hilarious



It really is. 

It's like seeing Dino from Flintstones do a dramatic scene; it's just so bizarre. What's next? Grumpy bear in Sophia's Choice?


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yo Cannonfodder, new chapter of PH has been posted up.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-APqYiecHKkTgMu1nFqRuiu3M0antFeNWjo9nj_JYi4/edit


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



BrodyCoyote said:


> Yo Cannonfodder, new chapter of PH has been posted up.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-APqYiecHKkTgMu1nFqRuiu3M0antFeNWjo9nj_JYi4/edit


I just downloaded it.  I'm about to start reading it and will finish it tomorrow afternoon cause I have class in the morning.  Sucks to have morning classes.
Just finished it, who needs sleep anyways?


Spoiler: the latest chapter



It's kind of interesting to learn what project horizons.  A doomsday weapon would stop a war cold.  Like how threat of nuclear war kept us from going to war directly with the USSR.

Hopefully blackjack won't be destroying anymore of her legs now that she has reinforcements.

Oh boy is next chapter going to be fun since that's when the Goddess dies.  Get your popcorn ready.

It was interesting to learn more about the Goddess hivemind works.  It's not a true hivemind so much as the Goddess acts as a central terminal and the alicorns as mobile platforms.  Theoretically there could be other alicorns with developed personalities being made, but unless they are exposed to the pink mist it wouldn't happen naturally without the Goddess cutting them off from Unity


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> oh god I can't stop laughing
> 
> this is too fucking hilarious




The real humor I got out of it all was the fact that people legitimately tear up and cry to this sort of garbage. I lost it when I saw derpy's face in the last panel.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I lost it when I saw derpy's face in the last panel.


Twilight's face in the last panel is what did it for me


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey remember how I was talking about how the polls for evo2k 2013 fighting game of the year was going to get fighting is magic in legal trouble?  Well they have been disqualified, thank god otherwise that would have been a shitstorm and a half legally, but here's the interesting tidbit fighting is magic is still kicking everyone's asses.  They can't win, but that doesn't mean you can't donate.  If fighting is magic still wins they will take the second place winner and crown them, also if fighting is magic still wins they will give $1000 to the second place winner and if even with the 1k donated from evo2k fighting is magic still has the most amount of donations evo2k will have a mlp: fim booth at evo2k.


----------



## Conker (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dunno if any of you listen to Podtoid, but apparently someone drew the two hosts, Jim Sterling and Jonathan Holmes, as ponies. It's evidently a horribly NSFW picture involving a running gag from the show (anal rape), but hearing the cast talk about the picture made me laugh so hard that I had to try and find it. No luck, though. 

Found this one though: http://derpibooru.org/141796?scope=scpe93e6a4e7404ff8fd02dbd97d4b7dc484fe3aebb3 nsfw due to content ideas, though nothing explicit is shown.


----------



## Tybis (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> The real humor I got out of it all was the fact that people legitimately tear up and cry to this sort of garbage. I lost it when I saw derpy's face in the last panel.


sob sob
LEAVE DERPY ALOOOOOOONE!!!!!!!!1!!1!


----------



## Cain (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey remember how I was talking about how the polls for evo2k 2013 fighting game of the year was going to get fighting is magic in legal trouble?  Well they have been disqualified, thank god otherwise that would have been a shitstorm and a half legally, but here's the interesting tidbit fighting is magic is still kicking everyone's asses.  They can't win, but that doesn't mean you can't donate.  If fighting is magic still wins they will take the second place winner and crown them, also if fighting is magic still wins they will give $1000 to the second place winner and if even with the 1k donated from evo2k fighting is magic still has the most amount of donations evo2k will have a mlp: fim booth at evo2k.


I wish they could have continued and won, it'd have been so funny to see a presentation of a MLP game beat a bunch of other, 'proper' fighting games xD


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> The real humor I got out of it all was the fact that people legitimately tear up and cry to this sort of garbage. I lost it when I saw derpy's face in the last panel.


Look at how goofy the hair looks in the drawing. Perfect.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Good writing makes a show. MLP sticks out because 99% of the writing on TV is horrific and the writing on that show is great.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ThisisGabe said:


> Good writing makes a show. MLP sticks out because 99% of the writing on TV is horrific and the writing on that show is great.



Mostly...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ThisisGabe said:


> Good writing makes a show. MLP sticks out because 99% of the writing on TV is horrific and the writing on that show is great.


*click*
"Welcome to the disney channel where we may give our characters real problems, but we always solve the plot complications through dancing"
*click*
"Welcome to the history channel.  How did Lance Armstrong land on the moon?  Ancient aliens"(yes I know I got the wrong armstrong, the joke is about how often they actually do get their facts wrong even though they are called the "history" channel)
*click*
"Welcome to cartoon network and here's a couple hours of live action and follow it up with old reruns"
*click*
"Welcome to TLC and say hello to honey boo boo"
*click*
"Welcome to G4 and our current 6 hour cops marathon"
*click*
"Welcome to ScyFy and say hello to our ScyFy original movie 'Mega Shark VS Giant Octopus'"
*click*
"Welcome to MTV where there's no music videos"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> "Welcome to MTV where there's no music videos"



How long has it been since they even has mv's on that one? The early 90's? 

We've all become old men now complaining about how now coke doesn't have cocaine in it. XP


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> How long has it been since they even has mv's on that one? The early 90's?
> 
> We've all become old men now complaining about how now coke doesn't have cocaine in it. XP


More like we've become old men complaining about how coke with cocaine has been replaced with diet coke and artificial sweeteners and it's new coke with a different recipe.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *click*
> "Welcome to the disney channel where we may give our characters real problems, but we always solve the plot complications through dancing"
> *click* --


That is why I appreciate The Hub. They're collecting quality toons and not straying from the formula. Nickelodeon, CN, and even Disney got swept up in live action mania when they realized kids weren't digging cartoons. The Hub has Animaniacs, ponies, Dan Vs., and a bunch of other toons. Does my heart good.

Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network just depress me because they are trying so hard to be hip. The Hub is just doing its thing; cartoons and lots of them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> That is why I appreciate The Hub. They're collecting quality toons and not straying from the formula. Nickelodeon, CN, and even Disney got swept up in live action mania when they realized kids weren't digging cartoons. The Hub has Animaniacs, ponies, Dan Vs., and a bunch of other toons. Does my heart good.
> 
> Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network just depress me because they are trying so hard to be hip. The Hub is just doing its thing; cartoons and lots of them.


That's what urks me so badly about how businesses operate.  They assume you HAVE to be hip to generate a profit.  It's possible to generate a profit just by turning out good products.  You don't have try and constantly change your franchises to the changing times to continue to be profitable.  So long as you have good shows or such people will watch them.  For example look at futurama.  Even though it got cancelled twice it has enough of a fanbase to keep it going and still be profitable.

What bugs me so much about advertising and marketing even though it's my own field is that they pretty much teach you to think of the consumer as nothing more than automaton sheeple who don't even know anything more than "durr hurr I bought this cause shiny package told me too".

The immediate problem with the theory that only live action sells and cartoons aren't profitable is that there are still a shit ton of people that like cartoons.  The other immediate problem is that there's only a very few good cartoons being manufactured that gives them a monopoly.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's what urks me so badly about how businesses operate.  They assume you HAVE to be hip to generate a profit.  It's possible to generate a profit just by turning out good products.  You don't have try and constantly change your franchises to the changing times to continue to be profitable.  So long as you have good shows or such people will watch them.  For example look at futurama.  Even though it got cancelled twice it has enough of a fanbase to keep it going and still be profitable.
> 
> What bugs me so much about advertising and marketing even though it's my own field is that they pretty much teach you to think of the consumer as nothing more than automaton sheeple who don't even know anything more than "durr hurr I bought this cause shiny package told me too".
> 
> The immediate problem with the theory that only live action sells and cartoons aren't profitable is that there are still a shit ton of people that like cartoons.  The other immediate problem is that there's only a very few good cartoons being manufactured that gives them a monopoly.


That's true. The popularization of flash brought about as much good as it did bad. I'm reminded of the Wii and all its 'shovelware.' Man it's depressing. There are plenty of great cartoons around today, but there's much less celebration of animation as an art form. The infusion of live action in to Cartoon Network is what really brought it home for me. It was in the name. Cartoon Network, a place for animation all the time. No more :-[


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *click*
> "Welcome to the disney channel where we may give our characters real problems, but we always solve the plot complications through dancing"
> *click*




Disney still shows cartoons? I thought it was just a bunch of reality teen angst drama.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Disney still shows cartoons? I thought it was just a bunch of reality teen angst drama.


They have Gravity Falls and that's it for anything good.


benignBiotic said:


> That's true. The popularization of flash  brought about as much good as it did bad. I'm reminded of the Wii and  all its 'shovelware.' Man it's depressing. There are plenty of great  cartoons around today, but there's much less celebration of animation as  an art form. The infusion of live action in to Cartoon Network is what  really brought it home for me. It was in the name. Cartoon Network, a  place for animation all the time. No more :-[


Cartoons in general are a dying medium.  There's like at most what ten  good cartoons right now?  Saying that ten years down the line there will  only be 1 or 2 is not that much of a stretch.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They have Gravity Falls and that's it for anything good.


Phineas and Ferb is pretty decent too. But yeah, not much on Disney. 

I'll always love animation. Don't want to see it die.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Phineas and Ferb is pretty decent too. But yeah, not much on Disney.
> 
> I'll always love animation. Don't want to see it die.


I forgot about Phineas and Ferb.

Why continue making animated shows?  Clearly live action is just as profitable and costs less.  Just look at how profitable hannah montana was.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why continue making animated shows?  Clearly live action is just as profitable and costs less.  Just look at how profitable hannah montana was.


Because animation is da bomb. I don't care about a bunch of pre teens with their own web show as much as I care about cartoon ponies or anthropomorphic ninja turtles or samurai that get thrown into the future. So much potential in animation. To see it replaced with more and more live action teen drama shows is depressing. Maybe some of those live shows aren't bad, but my point is that they aren't what I want to see.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Because animation is da bomb. I don't care about a bunch of pre teens with their own web show as much as I care about cartoon ponies or anthropomorphic ninja turtles or samurai that get thrown into the future. So much potential in animation. To see it replaced with more and more live action teen drama shows is depressing. Maybe some of those live shows aren't bad, but my point is that they aren't what I want to see.


I know.  I was just showing why cartoons are dying.


----------



## Ames (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Somebody should tell Lauren Faust that drugs and Twitter don't mix very well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Somebody should tell Lauren Faust that drugs and Twitter don't mix very well.


$50 says someone took this seriously.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Somebody should tell Lauren Faust that drugs and Twitter don't mix very well.


This canonical piece of information just ruined my fanfic


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My lamp was posted in Artisan Pony Crafts Compilation #10 on EqD. Yay!


----------



## Tango (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I see the whole MLP thing as men entering early mid-life crisis mode but too poor to buy a sports car or hookers.


But that's just me I guess.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tango said:


> I see the whole MLP thing as men entering early mid-life crisis mode but too poor to buy a sports car or hookers.


I see it as liking _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_. Show's dope. 



> $50 says someone took this seriously.


#cut4lauren


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tango said:


> I see the whole MLP thing as men entering early mid-life crisis mode but too poor to buy a sports car or hookers.
> 
> *
> But that's just me I guess.*


I take it you couldn't buy a sports car or hookers?
[YT]oShTJ90fC34[/YT]


----------



## Tango (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I take it you couldn't buy a sports car or hookers?



Me? Nope. You're molesting the wrong leg with that assumption.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tango said:


> Me? Nope. You're molesting the wrong leg with that assumption.


You missed the joke.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tango said:


> I see the whole MLP thing as men entering early mid-life crisis mode but too poor to buy a sports car or hookers.
> 
> 
> But that's just me I guess.




We're actually just stupid losers who like to gather around in a community to praise the culture and affiliation to anthropomorphic characters ponies and its artwork! We celebrate it by having cons, costumes and meets! 



*IT'S NOT ABOUT THE PORN!*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Toshabi, can you please change back your avatar.  The current one is giving me a migraine just looking at it.

Also who else is ready for the return of Discord?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Toshabi, can you please change back your avatar.  The current one is giving me a migraine just looking at it.
> 
> Also who else is ready for the return of Discord?


Srsly. That Discord av was fitting and awesome. 

I'm ready for some Discord action. I know I was critical of Flutter On before, but after this break from pones I just want to see it.


----------



## Ames (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tango said:


> I see the whole MLP thing as men entering early  mid-life crisis mode but too poor to buy a sports car or hookers.



>sports car
check

>hookers
doho
Have fun with that gonorrhea


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Toshabi, can you please change back your avatar.  The current one is giving me a migraine just looking at it.
> 
> Also who else is ready for the return of Discord?





I CAN'T BECAUSE I'M TRYING MY HARDEST TO MAKE FUN OF SOMEONE!



DO YOU HONESTLY THINK I ACTUALLY LIKE THIS HIDEOUS THING!??!?!?!?!



BUT THIS FURSONA IS ORIGINAL AND PRETTY!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I CAN'T BECAUSE I'M TRYING MY HARDEST TO MAKE FUN OF SOMEONE!


Fair enough then  Good luck. 

Anypony else see the clip? I'm pretty psyched for this. Forgot how much I liked Discord.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Anypony else see the clip? I'm pretty psyched for this. Forgot how much I liked Discord.


I saw it.  About time Angel got what was coming to him.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Anypony else see the clip? I'm pretty psyched for this. Forgot how much I liked Discord.



You know, after seeing that...I'm sorta ok with a Discord/Fluttershy friendship. But only if its just her. It would keep with his quirky nature.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> You know, after seeing that...I'm sorta ok with a Discord/Fluttershy friendship. But only if its just her. It would keep with his quirky nature.


I feel the same. Good foils. Sweet and kind v. sarcastic and chaotic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes!  I'm finally going to be able to get the comic books. . . Have to wait until thursday for money transfer plus shipping. . . fuck.


----------



## Ames (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Inb4 Toshabi commits seppuku sudoku tomorrow morning.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Flutter On wasn't too bad I thought. It was kind of sweet to see Discord getting won over and I enjoyed Fluttershy a lot which is rare.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've never meh'ed so hard in my life.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is everyone alive in here?  Has Toshabi committed sudoku?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is everyone alive in here?  Has Toshabi committed sudoku?



Don't know yet. Have a little faith in the commander though. 

:C I miss his Discord Avi though...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Don't know yet. Have a little faith in the commander though.
> 
> :C I miss his Discord Avi though...


If he shot himself in the head you should give him mouth to mouth or if he shot himself in the foot to rub his neck with some aloe vera.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I bet he's having a great time right now with his new waifu.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think John De Lancie liked the positive reaction he got from fans the first time.  Personally I don't think it was pandering so much as De Lancie is fed up with trekkies. . . No seriously, have you ever been to a star trek convention where they ask him questions?  I'd be having a water bottle filled with vodka in his place.


Also told you guys Discord isn't evil, but chaotic neutral.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think John De Lancie liked the positive reaction he got from fans the first time.  Personally I don't think it was pandering so much as De Lancie is fed up with trekkies. . . No seriously, have you ever been to a star trek convention where they ask him questions?  I'd be having a water bottle filled with vodka in his place.



>.> I don't get trekkies. 

What I do get is loving the actors. Seriously, all the Next generation actors/actresses had such powerful voices. Anyone remember that Gargoyles show made by disney. Some of the best characters were voiced by next generationers. 

And I discovered John De Lancie through MLP soooo he's always Discord to me but man oh man. The way he said "And I'm God..." in that one episode sent chills down my spine.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So yeah I just submitted something to Memebase...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> >.> I don't get trekkies.
> 
> What I do get is loving the actors. Seriously, all the Next generation actors/actresses had such powerful voices. Anyone remember that Gargoyles show made by disney. Some of the best characters were voiced by next generationers.


The problem with his past works is the fans nitpick to death his acting in the next generation and such.  If you ever go to a star trek con or such and there's a Q/A with De Lancie just skip it, cause 90% of the Q/A is going to be fans driving De Lancie batty.  I may be a trekkie, but leave De Lancie alone; he's human.  The level at which his acting gets nitpicked to death is let's say one day on set he showed up with a cold; at a con he will get at least a dozen times the same comment of "well Q is part of the Q continuum so he shouldn't be able to get sick unless he wanted to".  If you ever feel like going to a star trek con don't, just don't.  I love Star Trek and the actors.


As for this episode, it's good.  I kind of like it cause angel finally got what was coming to him, I kind of like cause Discord was in character and we learned a bit more about him.  Also I'm glad they didn't resort to the deus ex elements of harmony.  Sure they revived him with it, but I mean they didn't go "*poof* now you're good".  That to me if they had gone that route would have been a massive let down.  The ending was okay.  Good to see Fluttershy outsmart him and show she isn't naive.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So..... everyone brony that knew me called me yesterday and wanted a get together to watch me writhe in pain during this episode. So, we all went to my place, ordered some food and waited for the HD episode to come out. We watched it just now.



Here's how it went.



1-4 minutes: 


Me- "l:c *grumble*"
Friends- ":3c teeheeheeheehee"


5-18 minutes: 

Everyone: "Awhawhawhahwhawhawhawh BEST EPISODE OF SEASON 3!!"


Minute 19:

Me: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHA YES! YES! YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!"

Friends : "WHAT THE FUCK! I KNEW THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN!"

Ending:

Everyone: "......."




I felt like this should've been a two parter, because that resolutions was some bullshit yo. 




JamesB said:


> Inb4 Toshabi commits seppuku sudoku tomorrow morning.




Brb, ordering a sword.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I felt like this should've been a two parter, because that resolutions was some bullshit yo.


Yeah, it should have been a two parter.  I agree about the ending as well, but it wasn't as bad it could have been.  It could have been really bad than what we got.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The episode was going so well. Right up until the last few minutes. 

It could have made a good lesson about how some people never change. At least Discord's core nature is mostly intact.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ubek said:


> The episode was going so well. Right up until the last few minutes.
> 
> It could have made a good lesson about how some people never change. At least Discord's core nature is mostly intact.


Yeah, but keep in mind this is a kid's show.  Having a grim lesson is right up there on the list of "things that will never happen" wedge in between one of the mane6 dying and right below a canon lesbian couple.

Also dear princess Celestia,
Today I learned what crack shipping is.


----------



## Kyulein (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The ending seemed somehow rushed... Fluttershy struggled so long to reform Discord, I already thought it was going to be a two parter, but then it suddenly ended...

The episode had quite some potential to be something big... if it wasn't for the rushed end...>>

But I'm glad they didn't let Discord stay a villain or just forgot about him^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kyulein said:


> But I'm glad they didn't let Discord stay a villain or just forgot about him^^


Well the ending is kind of good, cause it's lets him show up in future episodes or seasons and doesn't mean he's going goodie twoshoes.  He could just be a chaotic neutral prankster or such and retain his character since he was never evil in the first place.  He just liked punking others and didn't give a fuck about whenever he took it too far for a laugh.  This episode he didn't become all of a sudden a paragon of morality so much as learn to not take his pranks too far to the point it harms others.


----------



## Conker (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Great episode until the last like three minutes of it. There were a lot of really great sight gags, and I suppose the premise itself is inherently silly, albeit retarded. 

It was nice seeing Discord act himself again though. Just, fuck the ending. 

Not everyone can or will change, and not everyone needs to be your friend. That's a bloody realistic lesson that kids need to learn if they haven't already. Seeing Discord change simply because "friendship is magic" was...painful. 

And what kind of horror is a "reform spell?" Man, talk about killing free will, though I guess in a place where the weather is controlled, controlling emotions follows suit. The "want it need it" spell was creepy for this reason, but that one was made to be creepy since it backfired. This "reform spell" was a possible solution to the problem! Kinda fucked up.

And I think I hate Cellestia more and more. She's kind of a shitty character, and she has retarded plans that only work because this is a kid's show and the plans have to work.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And I think I hate Cellestia more and more. She's kind of a shitty character, and she has retarded plans that only work because this is a kid's show and the plans have to work.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And I think I hate Cellestia more and more. She's kind of a shitty character, and she has retarded plans that only work because this is a kid's show and the plans have to work.



It's apparent now that the writers only consider her a plot device...not a character. 

She might as well have said at the beginning: "Awkward, clunky intro coming through. Here! Go reform Discord because I said so. K thnx byeeeeeee..."

The middle was ok (certainly not good) I rather had high hopes for some fluttershy/Discord hilarity. They should have just focused on him and her, kinda learning the ins and outs of each others personalities. He learns to care about Fluttershy's interests and she should have respected his need for quirkiness. 

Woulda been cute. 

Instead, we get a climax out of nowhere. The "well played" part esp. It was premature to say the least. The ending could have been better but I suppose they could have changed him into a total slave to Celestia so I suppose he dodged a bullet there. 

Here's my question though: I keep hearing rumors that its been confirmed Sombre will come back...How's that sit with you all?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Here's my question though: I keep hearing rumors that its been confirmed Sombre will come back...How's that sit with you all?


IF he does come back I hope he says more than two words.


----------



## Conker (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Here's my question though: I keep hearing rumors that its been confirmed Sombre will come back...How's that sit with you all?


Meh. He was nothing more than a plot device and could have been replaced with a magical storm of some sort for the same effect. I'm fine with them bringing him back, but they have to actually use his character. 

I'm a fan of good villains, so I'd be fine with the writers turning Sombre into an actual villain, but I'm not really hopeful on the matter. 

I recall him not having a cutie mark, and this itself could be a really interesting point regarding his character and maybe his motives.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> It's apparent now that the writers only consider her a plot device...not a character.
> -snip-
> Here's my question though: I keep hearing rumors that its been confirmed Sombre will come back...How's that sit with you all?


It bums me out that Celestia is just a plot device at this point. She's so cool but we never get to see her! 

I would love to have Sombre come back *if *he is going to be fleshed out into an actual character.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Meh. He was nothing more than a plot device and could have been replaced with a magical storm of some sort for the same effect. I'm fine with them bringing him back, but they have to actually use his character.
> 
> I'm a fan of good villains, so I'd be fine with the writers turning Sombre into an actual villain, but I'm not really hopeful on the matter.
> 
> I recall him not having a cutie mark, and this itself could be a really interesting point regarding his character and maybe his motives.



I too would love to see the lack of a cutie mark explored. You could go two routes with it. 

1. Maybe Sombra was tormented by others (similiar to the cmc) for not having one and became a bitter, evil character.
2. He is just that souless that he doesn't have a "talent/reason for living" 

Also this is what got me thinking about all this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqXlprlRrqU It's fanmade but pretty cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> It bums me out that Celestia is just a plot device at this point. She's so cool but we never get to see her!
> 
> I would love to have Sombre come back *if *he is going to be fleshed out into an actual character.


Luna even gets more airtime than celestia now.  Personally I would like to see background characters get more airtime.


----------



## BabyStar (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.


...2 years later, yeah it's not rly dying Lol
i hate it so I don't get it but bronies will be around for a long time, for whatever reason ._.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Luna even gets more airtime than celestia now.  Personally I would like to see background characters get more airtime.


Are you including Celest in background characters? I agree in any case. Celestia was one of the main reasons I stuck around the first time I saw the show. I was losing interest in _Bird in the Hoof_ until Celest showed up and I was like "Wow she is the dopest, maybe I can watch another ep." Once I met Rarity though it was all over. Threw my hands up and gave in to the pones.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BabyStar said:


> ...2 years later, yeah it's not rly dying Lol
> i hate it so I don't get it but bronies will be around for a long time, for whatever reason ._.



Just like pokemon fans have been around for god knows how long. If people are a fan of something, they will stick around.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Are you including Celest in background characters? I agree in any case. Celestia was one of the main reasons I stuck around the first time I saw the show. I was losing interest in _Bird in the Hoof_ until Celest showed up and I was like "Wow she is the dopest, maybe I can watch another ep." Once I met Rarity though it was all over. Threw my hands up and gave in to the pones.


Oh speaking of background ponies in a upcoming episode I think oh say 90% of the fandom is just going lose their minds jumping up and down in joy.  I *think* it will be the twelve episode, but that's just me.  I won't post a spoiler, but the moment will not disappoint at all.


----------



## Ames (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And what kind of horror is a "reform spell?" Man, talk about killing free will, though I guess in a place where the weather is controlled, controlling emotions follows suit. The "want it need it" spell was creepy for this reason, but that one was made to be creepy since it backfired. This "reform spell" was a possible solution to the problem! Kinda fucked up.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who was freaked the fuck out by that.  The implications are downright horrifying.  What bothered me even more was how many books they supposedly had on the subject.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who was freaked the fuck out by that.  The implications are downright horrifying.  What bothered me even more was how many books they supposedly had on the subject.



I just wondered why they didn't do it first if they were ok with casting it anyway. 

Great writers this show has.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who was freaked the fuck out by that.  The implications are downright horrifying.  What bothered me even more was how many books they supposedly had on the subject.


It would explain how equestria hasn't collapsed and/or is a paradise.  Why deal with criminals when you can just poof and reform them?  If this existed in real life we would abuse it to death to the point our world became a paradise as well.

The most likely explanation looking back into equestria history is that the spells were invented, abused to absurd levels and by the time the wave of "why deal with bratty children when you can just cast a reform spell?" or such died off we were left with their current society.  I don't think they use them that much anymore, cause we would have seen one used before, so much as they overused it to the point they no longer have a use for them.  Imagine if such a thing existed during the red scare in real life?  If a reform spell was real during the red scare they would have used it on every man, woman and child so many times that american society really would have become 1950's idealic leave it to beaver archetypes.


Tl:dr; this would mean that equestrian society is the result of a past generation lobotomizing the fuck out of everyone.


----------



## Conker (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I too would love to see the lack of a cutie mark explored. You could go two routes with it.
> 
> 1. Maybe Sombra was tormented by others (similiar to the cmc) for not having one and became a bitter, evil character.
> 2. He is just that souless that he doesn't have a "talent/reason for living"
> ...


I personally like the idea that he has a talent, but rejected it as he didn't actually like doing what he was good at. Or maybe he was forced to do something and became good at it, even though he didn't like doing that thing. Perhaps too dark for a kid's show 


Butterflygoddess said:


> I just wondered why they didn't do it first if they were ok with casting it anyway.
> 
> Great writers this show has.


No shit. It was mostly a bandaid kinda fix. "They need a backup plan, what should it be? Eh fuck it. Magic"


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who was freaked the fuck out by that.  The implications are downright horrifying.  What bothered me even more was how many books they supposedly had on the subject.





Makes you wonder if Twilight's friends are actually her friends, or if Princess Celestia merely cast a spell on 5 random ponies for the sake of having them band together to stop Nightmare Moon. IT WAS A FRIENDSHIP SPELL! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Makes you wonder if Twilight's friends are actually her friends, or if Princess Celestia merely cast a spell on 5 random ponies for the sake of having them band together to stop Nightmare Moon. IT WAS A FRIENDSHIP SPELL! :V


I personally like my theory that their society freaked the fuck out after the windegoes, sombre, discord, nightmare moon and lobotomized everyone to stop villains from ever becoming evil in the first place.  Much much darker and more realistic since if such a thing was real every country everywhere would abuse the fuck out of it on everyone.


----------



## BabyStar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aleu said:


> Just like pokemon fans have been around for god knows how long. If people are a fan of something, they will stick around.


Eh pokemon is kinda different cause its something people were hooked on since they were like 3...this is a more random thing


----------



## Ames (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I may be a slowpoke, but regarding the Brony Documentary:

WHAT THE FUCK
These fuckers are charging $13 per copy AFTER raising *OVER A QUARTER FUCKING MILLION DOLLARS *over their already absurd $60,000 kickstarter goal???
This is a documentary about a community of autistic manchildren, for fuck's sake.  Pack all the production value you want into this shit, it's still no better than a polished turd.  It's not celluloid gold by any measure.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I may be a slowpoke, but regarding the Brony Documentary:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK
> These fuckers are charging $13 per copy AFTER raising *OVER A QUARTER FUCKING MILLION DOLLARS *over their already absurd $60,000 kickstarter goal???
> This is a documentary about a community of autistic manchildren, for fuck's sake.  Pack all the production value you want into this shit, it's still no better than a polished turd.  It's not celluloid gold by any measure.


With that price I don't think anyone is going to watch it.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Did they even throw a free copy to those that donated?


----------



## Ames (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Did they even throw a free copy to those that donated?



Only if you donated $30 or more.

Also there have been [anonymous] complaints from those who have had their art and music featured in the documentary (with permission), but didn't even receive a free copy.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just checked the kickstarter page. Holy balls. This whole thing is kinda f'd up.


----------



## Cain (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I may be a slowpoke, but regarding the Brony Documentary:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK
> These fuckers are charging $13 per copy AFTER raising *OVER A QUARTER FUCKING MILLION DOLLARS *over their already absurd $60,000 kickstarter goal???
> This is a documentary about a community of autistic manchildren, for fuck's sake.  Pack all the production value you want into this shit, it's still no better than a polished turd.  It's not celluloid gold by any measure.


Yeah, I was disappointed at this. I didn't donate, but still. They raised so much money and now they're asking for more money...It just brings my respect for the creators of the idea and the people involved down a notch.
I hope at least they realize their mistake and end up making it free within a few weeks.

Edit: I love how it's on TPB already.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> IF Sombra does come back I hope he says more than two words.



"Crystal, slaves... ponies?"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed at this. I didn't donate, but still. They raised so much money and now they're asking for more money...It just brings my respect for the creators of the idea and the people involved down a notch.
> I hope at least they realize their mistake and end up making it free within a few weeks.
> 
> Edit: I love how it's on TPB already.


Wait. . . We get to hear De Lancie sing.
My wallet, "smell you later"
Me, "not yet"

Anyone that's seen the documentary is it worth it?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



BabyStar said:


> Eh pokemon is kinda different cause its something people were hooked on since they were like 3...this is a more random thing



My Little Pony has been around for a long fucking time. This isn't random.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aleu said:


> My Little Pony has been around for a long fucking time. This isn't random.


I think the moral of the story with friendship is magic is that if you take a kid's show and make it enjoyable and enteretaining to every demographic including adults and such people will actually like it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Regarding the documentary. They really should have included a free copy for those who donated like 10$ and up. I'm sure they still would have made PLENTY of money and fans wouldn't be pissed about having to pay a second time for it. They clearly don't know how to game the Kickstartr system.  



> I think the moral of the story with friendship is magic is that if you  take a kid's show and make it enjoyable and enteretaining to every  demographic including adults and such people will actually like it.


Word BabyStar. Bronies aren't dying out anytime soon. When the show ends numbers will die off, but I think the FiM fandom is self-sustaining.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Regarding the documentary. They really should have included a free copy for those who donated like 10$ and up. I'm sure they still would have made PLENTY of money and fans wouldn't be pissed about having to pay a second time for it. They clearly don't know how to game the Kickstartr system.


Kickstarter is fairly transparent. Those that donated should have known what "consolation prizes" they would receive.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Kickstarter is fairly transparent. Those that donated should have known what "consolation prizes" they would receive.



The documentary was, apparently, suppose to be a video put up on a website for all to view. The DvD copies were looked upon as nothing more than having a personal copy to play anywhere in the house that doesn't involve using the internet. That's what I'm getting from it all anyways.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Kickstarter is fairly transparent. Those that donated should have known what "consolation prizes" they would receive.


Oh I know. I meant that if the organizers had given a copy of the documentary with the $10 donation they might have sold more. Just a thought.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Aleu said:


> My Little Pony has been around for a long fucking time. This isn't random.




[yt]OV-OF9wZWDs[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Toshabi said:


> [yt]OV-OF9wZWDs[/yt]


Was that dope? I think that was actually pretty cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



benignBiotic said:


> Was that dope? I think that was actually pretty cool.


Jay does a ton of good animations.  She does askthecmc as well.


Also well I finally got around to reading discorderlyconduct.  All I can say is my sides just got knocked the fuck out in flawless victory by the tumblr.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> The documentary was, apparently, suppose to be a video put up on a website for all to view. The DvD copies were looked upon as nothing more than having a personal copy to play anywhere in the house that doesn't involve using the internet. That's what I'm getting from it all anyways.


Not sure what happens then if the group gave wrong information or lied about the content. Shit sucks though, but I never actually planned on watching it


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Not sure what happens then if the group gave wrong information or lied about the content. Shit sucks though, but I never actually planned on watching it




I'm not 100% sure about that. Though, I don't think I know of anyone who'd pay 13 dollars to watch a documentary about a fandom, especially the brony fandom.


----------



## Cain (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait. . . We get to hear De Lancie sing.
> My wallet, "smell you later"
> Me, "not yet"
> 
> Anyone that's seen the documentary is it worth it?


It is also up on youtube despite the creators' pleas on EQD. 
But I resisted the temptation. Although De Lancie singing really makes me want to watch it now.

Edit: Thank you for linking that video. De Lancie is awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/483/590/0f2.jpg
Another mlp cosplayer that I think does the cosplay well.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/483/590/0f2.jpg
> Another mlp cosplayer that I think does the cosplay well.


That's really awesome. I prefer that whole 'dress in a way indicative to the character' angle over most pony fursuit attempts. This Rarity for example is awesome. I'm seriously considering doing something like that for Anime Boston.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> That's really awesome. I prefer that whole 'dress in a way indicative to the character' angle over most pony fursuit attempts. This Rarity for example is awesome. I'm seriously considering doing something like that for Anime Boston.


I am so glad the fandom is doing gijinka(shut up I know it's a japanese word) instead of fursuits.  I have nothing against fursuits, it's just that costumes cost less.  Even a cheap crappy fursuit costs at least $500(I should know, I tried to make one once and it sucked).  Whereas even the expensive gijinka costumes no more than $500.  With how the fandom does costumes instead far more people have the ability to make them with less cash.

Sucks for fursuit makers, even though there's a ton of membership overlap, though cause I don't see fursuits ever becoming popular in the brony fandom since there's a ton of people that make fursuits for a living.


----------



## Conker (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/483/590/0f2.jpg
> Another mlp cosplayer that I think does the cosplay well.


Eh. I'm not sure I like that one. It's mostly the costume and not her. She's pretty cute, but that color combination is just...really loud.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I am so glad the fandom is doing gijinka(shut up I know it's a japanese word) instead of fursuits.  I have nothing against fursuits, it's just that costumes cost less.  Even a cheap crappy fursuit costs at least $500(I should know, I tried to make one once and it sucked).  Whereas even the expensive gijinka costumes no more than $500.  With how the fandom does costumes instead far more people have the ability to make them with less cash.


Also it allows for so much more creativity. It's really cool. 

Just rewatched _Keep Calm and Flutter On_ and I still have no problems with it. Not a great episode and not a bad episode. Solidly entertaining.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Tomorrow I'll finally be able to buy the comic books.  About time also the time to transfer money is a bit ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Tomorrow I'll finally be able to buy the comic books.  About time also the time to transfer money is a bit ridiculous if you ask me.




Let us in on a review when you get them! ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Let us in on a review when you get them! ^_^


I already bought the first one.  I haven't bought the second one though and I will order the third.

Short version, since I just finished up writing a massive review on something else and don't feel like spending ten minutes, It's good for the price.  If you just want to read it and don't care about the cover art then get the cheap one.  If you are like me and go "SQUEE!" over good art then get one of the better covers that aren't too expensive.

I bought the midtown comic cover with derpy for issue 1, I'm going to buy the vinyl scratch one for issue 2.  On issue three I'm split between the changeling cover or the wife toss.  If I buy the cadance toss I'm just going to be blaring "That's the power of love" whenever I read it.  Eh, I'm going with cadance thoss cause it's cheaper.  For issues 4 and 5 I'm not sure cause we don't know what other covers are coming out.

The only question is whether or not comic canon will be incorporated into show canon.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm actually hoping that they go off a different story arc from the main show. I think that'd keep things fresh with every issue instead of "Well since this happened in the show, then the comic will have to have something related to it happen somewhere". Something like that anyways! ^_^


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wish I could buy more than a few brushables here in the Netherlands.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I'm actually hoping that they go off a different story arc from the main show. I think that'd keep things fresh with every issue instead of "Well since this happened in the show, then the comic will have to have something related to it happen somewhere". Something like that anyways! ^_^


It's different story arcs.  What I mean is I just hope they consider the comics canon.


Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I wish I could buy more than a few brushables here in the Netherlands.


I know how you feel.  I have to buy stuff online cause the local walmart very rarely restocks with new merchandise no matter how much people buy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's different story arcs.  What I mean is I just hope they consider the comics canon.


The comics are so gooooood. The artwork is excellent and the writing is really great. Go buy it, all of you. 

Can't wait for _Just for Sidekicks_, that sneak peak gave me warm fuzzies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Can't wait for _Just for Sidekicks_, that sneak peak gave me warm fuzzies.


I really hope owliscious is trained since well bunnies are lower on the food chain.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I really hope owliscious is trained since well bunnies are lower on the food chain.


Word angel was looking pretty leery there. My body is ready for this one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys I know a ton of you like art, I was browsing pony artists and such and ran across this really good in my opinion artist that doesn't just do mlp fanart.
http://eosphorite.deviantart.com/
Yes you are reading that right he only has 10k views and no your mind isn't deceiving you.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://eosphorite.deviantart.com/


Dayum that half-Cadence/half-normal Chrysalis is awesome!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well I just bought a ton of merchandise.

Any ways I'm watching the trailer for next episode right now and I'm glad there's continuity of the pets and such.  However who is going to take care of the rest of fluttershy's animals though?


Also for just a random discussion who are your OTP's?


----------



## Conker (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well I just bought a ton of merchandise.
> 
> Any ways I'm watching the trailer for next episode right now and I'm glad there's continuity of the pets and such.  However who is going to take care of the rest of fluttershy's animals though?
> 
> ...


Define OTP good sir


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Define OTP good sir


One True Pairing.

Basically your favorite shipping pairing.
Like-
Sir Linsolot x Madame LeFlour
Rainbow Dash x Kitchen Sink
Tom x Bloomberg


----------



## Conker (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> One True Pairing.
> 
> Basically your favorite shipping pairing.
> Like-
> ...


Didn't know that was an acronym people used or knew about.

But I have none. Not a fan of shipping; do I look like Nepeta?


----------



## Ames (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh lawdy.

Call me a slowpoke, but I just found out how much of a humongous scalefag Sethisto from EQD was before ponies.

The shit he's said and done pre-pone is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also for just a random discussion who are your OTP's?



Too bad last weeks episode wasn't called "Keep calm and Sparkle on".


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also for just a random discussion who are your OTP's?



TwiMac
PokeyPierce
SoarinDash
LyraBon


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> LyraBon


I think unanimously LyraBon as well as OctiScratch are the two OTP's that pretty much everyone in the fandom can agree on.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not enough yaoi-bait for me therefore I do not pair.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

_Just For Sidekicks_ was awesome. I loved it. Second favorite of the season so far after Apple Reunion.



> But I have none. Not a fan of shipping; do I look like Nepeta?


:33

My OTP aside from Lyra/BonBon (which is a given) is benignBiotic/Big Mac. Also RariShy and RariJack. I really just like how the personalities mesh together. Especially RariShy with Rarity being the Fluttershy's rock.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> _Just For Sidekicks_ was awesome. I loved it. Second favorite of the season so far after Apple Reunion.
> 
> :33


I haven't watched it yet.  Good to hear it was a good episode.  I'll watch it in a little bit.


Aleu said:


> Not enough yaoi-bait for me therefore I do not pair.


What about SoarinMac?  or Braeburn x Soarin?


benignBiotic said:


> My OTP aside from Lyra/BonBon (which is a given) is benignBiotic/Big Mac. Also RariShy and RariJack. I really just like how the personalities mesh together. Especially RariShy with Rarity being the Fluttershy's rock.


You know is it just me or is it weird that 95% of the shipping pairings are same-sex?

My OTP's-
Lyra/BonBon, OctiScratch, Soarin/Spitfire, FlutterMac, grown up spike/rarity, RainbowJack, Discord/Celestia, TwiLuna.
That's just canon characters and not oc's from popular fanfics like crisis equestria or such.  Then again I ship everyone imaginable.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think unanimously LyraBon as well as OctiScratch are the two OTP's that pretty much everyone in the fandom can agree on.



Actually I don't ship Octavia/Scratch.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's official the element of generosity element of harmony has a screw loose if it thinks rarity is generous.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Best episode of the season for me. Great lesson and fantastic gags. Tank finally got screen time! ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

you've been trolled-
Well I just got the last laugh at someone.
you have probably been told-
Long story short I live in the school dormitories and thus have people constantly walking about.  The person across _*really*_ dislikes it.  The person to his left watches the show as well.  Well. . . since this is a technical school the majority of the students here enjoy nerdy culture and such.   Many of the students like 90's cartoons, trade pokemon and are more into internet culture than your average individual.
don't reply to this guy, he is just getting a rise-
So talking with a couple people today I got to talking about the state of current cartoons and went "well you all obviously know what cartoon I like *lyra sitting on the eyehole for my door*" and they didn't hear of the show or just tidbits.
-out of you.  Yes it's true.  You respond and that's his cue-
I get to talking to them about the show and pretty much are egging them on to watch.  Granted this is a technical school many of the students still like old 90's cartoons and such.
-to start trouble on the double.  While he strokes his manly stubble.-
I finally get them to at least trying five episodes and that if you don't like it by the fifth episode chances are you won't like it.
-You've been trolled.  You should probably just fold when the only winning move is to not play-
And what is that I currently hear in the background on someone's speakers?  "_~My little pony!  My little pony!~_".  And that ladies and gentlemen is how you correctly troll someone that blindly hates the show to the point they refuse to give it a shot.  Introduce everyone they know to the show.
-Yet you keep on trying mindlessly replying.  You've been trolled have a nice day.
I know that makes me a bad person, but I'm laughing too hard.


----------



## Conker (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh man, "Just For Sidekicks" was great. I really didn't like the previous Spike episode since he had the idiot stick pretty hardcore, but this time he really didn't. He acted like a bit of a cunt, but he learned his lesson and the ending was really nice and daaaaaaaaaaaaw.

I dunno. It was just really good. Probably my favorite episode of the season so far. 

I still get a laugh out of the Owlicious/Spike schtick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap!

Poverty is now canon in equestria and dinky is carrot top's child not derpy's.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think I was trying to start to watch it on YouTube (The Hub Channel isn't available in the UK) once and then I had connection issues, upon them being resolved the fan base had multiplied by about a million and I was way behind so didn't bother anymore (YT also still gives me problems sometimes, as well). Looks passable, though, light-weight entertainment but then it was originally prominently aimed at young girls. Certainly, some references to older stuff may be but I think that was made to be "got" by a parent watching it with their children. Overall, I would say I'm neither wild nor against it, but probably don't want to hear constant inside jokes because not having watched it, I won't "get" them.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> Poverty is now canon in equestria and dinky is carrot top's child not derpy's.



huh? some of your comic stuff?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What about SoarinMac?  or Braeburn x Soarin?
> 
> You know is it just me or is it weird that 95% of the shipping pairings are same-sex?


NopenopenopenopeNOPE.

Also it doesn' seem all that weird to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> huh? some of your comic stuff?


Nah, in the show.  There was a girl scout for helping the poor.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Nah, in the show.  There was a girl scout for helping the poor.



I can't recall if she said if it was specifically for the poor.


If it wasn't then we can simply assume it was just a typical girl scout fundraiser for a camping trip/new equipment! ^_^


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hmm so let's say I start watching MLP:FiM, I'm going to bet by the time I get to the latest episode people will lose interest 
Can't play videos right now but what do you think to https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=littlest+pet+shop+episode+1 (first ep if you haven't seen) it's also by Hasbro and is supposed to be the "new" MLP:FiM just without the ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kio Snowfyre said:


> Hmm so let's say I start watching MLP:FiM, I'm going to bet by the time I get to the latest episode people will lose interest


This thread has been around for a year and half, so neigh. *shot for pun*


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This thread has been around for a year and half, so neigh. *shot for pun*



But will it make two years?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kio Snowfyre said:


> But will it make two years?


Unless the internet explodes all of a sudden yeah it's going to.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Unless the internet explodes all of a sudden yeah it's going to.



Lol, ok, just I sometimes have a thing for bad timing when getting into some stuff x3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just watched the new episode. 

It's a step in the right direction. Simple, takes a break from the usual cast, and just funny in general. Why couldn't the other episodes be like that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Just watched the new episode.
> 
> It's a step in the right direction. Simple, takes a break from the usual  cast, and just funny in general. Why couldn't the other episodes be  like that?


Cause they haven't done the mane6 to death yet.  I have a feeling that  if they ever do too many episodes on them they'll start to focus more on  supporting characters.  We'll probably see more episodes on background characters in season 4, more so in season 5(which probably there will be) and then become regular in season 6(if there is one)


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My OTP's-
> Lyra/BonBon, OctiScratch, Soarin/Spitfire, FlutterMac, grown up spike/rarity, RainbowJack, Discord/Celestia, TwiLuna.
> That's just canon characters and not oc's from popular fanfics like crisis equestria or such.  Then again I ship everyone imaginable.


I completely forgot AppleDash. Of course I ship dat. I also kind of like GildaDash. 

I don't think it's weird that 95% of pairings are same sex. I mean the majority of the cast is female so it makes sense.


----------



## Retro (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Haven't seen Just For Sidekicks. However, I saw Keep Calm and Flutter On, and that was a great episode. Hopefully Discord will appear more often now that he's been reformed.


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Welp. It's official [Spoilers] I mean we all knew it was coming but still ... WHATHTHTHT. Going to need some time to process this little tidbit.


----------



## Retro (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Welp. It's official [Spoilers] I mean we all knew it was coming but still ... WHATHTHTHT. Going to need some time to process this little tidbit.



Holy balls, I didn't expect that to happen until Season 5.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Welp. It's official [Spoilers] I mean we all knew it was coming but still ... WHATHTHTHT. Going to need some time to process this little tidbit.


I have no real opinion on the matter.  I JUST hope that she doesn't become a plot device like celestia has become.  Luna has potential as a character, she just doesn't get nearly enough screentime.  Cadance is a pretty good character.  It's just Celestia has become nothing more than a character to drive the story line.  In "keep calm and flutter on" she could have just said "here's discord, teach him friendship later" and she would have been equally important.  Not to mention in the canterlot wedding episode she got beatdown harshly with no effort.  Congratulations Celestia you are the new Westley Chrusher.  I have no problems with her personality or such, just that she's a plot device.


----------



## Ames (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[yt]WWaLxFIVX1s[/yt]


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have no real opinion on the matter.  I JUST hope that she doesn't become a plot device like celestia has become.  Luna has potential as a character, she just doesn't get nearly enough screentime.  Cadance is a pretty good character.  It's just Celestia has become nothing more than a character to drive the story line.  In "keep calm and flutter on" she could have just said "here's discord, teach him friendship later" and she would have been equally important.  Not to mention in the canterlot wedding episode she got beatdown harshly with no effort.  Congratulations Celestia you are the new Westley Chrusher.  I have no problems with her personality or such, just that she's a plot device.


The hope remains that the writers won't let that decision break the character.
Maybe mane 5 is coming to an end. (With other mane ponys superseding ) Or maybe mane 5 in Ponyville ends (Twi not being the librarian anymore).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> The hope remains that the writers won't let that decision break the character.
> Maybe mane 5 is coming to an end. (With other mane ponys superseding ) Or maybe mane 5 in Ponyville ends (Twi not being the librarian anymore).


I have no real opinion on if they start focusing on other characters.  While it's not very likely that they'll just axe the mane6, it is possible that we'll see more of the background characters get more air time, which I would like.  However my problem is if twilight becomes a walking deus ex machina.

Also I am not going to give you a spoiler, but no.  It may be possible that we'll see new locations in season 4 or that we'll see more background characters taking important roles, but a certain spoiler contradicts the idea that she'll just abandon ponyville or her friends.

Basically calm yo tits, cause she's not abandoning her friends or moving away from ponyville.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have no real opinion on if they start focusing on other characters.  While it's not very likely that they'll just axe the mane6, it is possible that we'll see more of the background characters get more air time, which I would like.  However my problem is if twilight becomes a walking deus ex machina.
> 
> Also I am not going to give you a spoiler, but no.  It may be possible that we'll see new locations in season 4 or that we'll see more background characters taking important roles, but a certain spoiler contradicts the idea that she'll just abandon ponyville or her friends.
> 
> Basically calm yo tits, cause she's not abandoning her friends or moving away from ponyville.


Not suspecting that she would abandon them, just that they may change location. (Ofcourse, nothing except the number of feathers owned by twilight changes is there too)

And conversion is kinda boring if there is nothing to talk about.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Welp. It's official [Spoilers] I mean we all knew it was coming but still ... WHATHTHTHT. Going to need some time to process this little tidbit.



............... =[




Calling.it now; Next season is going to be "My little brony"


----------



## Ames (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> ............... =[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize they're just doing this to sell toys, right?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> You do realize they're just doing this to sell toys, right?



Exactly


----------



## Conker (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shitty decision is shitty. I don't see a point from a story perspective--there isn't one--so it's just "let's make a new toy of Twilight for people to buy!" which will work because Hasbro.

I'll wait until after the episode though. The show might throw a curve ball.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Calling.it now; Next season is going to be "My little brony"


You do realize this season has been burning fanon down to the ground left and right?  The discord episode alone pretty much burned the entire headcanon area to the ground and then pissed on the ashes.  The only fandom fanon that was is valid anymore is that changelings are assimilated ponies or other creatures.  Granted they don't spell it out, but in the comics after chrysalis defeat in the show she doesn't have as many soldiers left and all of a sudden after draining a entire race and poof there's a million of them again.

The only way they could take a piss on the fandom anymore is if rainbow got a boyfriend and thus smashed the shipping fanon.

If anything next season is going to be "trolling bronies is fun".



Hold a bit.  I'm not saying that you can't dislike the idea of twilight becoming a alicorn.  I dislike the idea as well.  However I am just saying yes you can dislike it, just hold off until the actual episode airs to begin freaking out.


Conker said:


> I'll wait until after the episode though. The show might throw a curve ball.


You mean like how people were saying they were going to call it quits with the discord episode and then it turned out not that bad of a episode?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Shitty decision is shitty. I don't see a point from a story perspective--there isn't one--so it's just "let's make a new toy of Twilight for people to buy!" which will work because Hasbro.
> 
> I'll wait until after the episode though. The show might throw a curve ball.



Stupid Toy selling decision from "upper floors" doesn't mean the writers can't somehow make it fit. Even if the danger of a first class screw-up is/looks quite real.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You do realize this season has been burning fanon down to the ground left and right?  The discord episode alone pretty much burned the entire headcanon area to the ground and then pissed on the ashes.  The only fandom fanon that was is valid anymore is that changelings are assimilated ponies or other creatures.  Granted they don't spell it out, but in the comics after chrysalis defeat in the show she doesn't have as many soldiers left and all of a sudden after draining a entire race and poof there's a million of them again.
> 
> The only way they could take a piss on the fandom anymore is if rainbow got a boyfriend and thus smashed the shipping fanon.
> 
> ...



Where did this come from? ^_^


I was talking about a completely new series featuring new characters, some of which being male.  I believe you misread my post, though, alicorn Twilight totally makes me sad. =[


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I took some deep breaths and thought about the Twalicorn situation (since I guess we aren't spoilering no more). I was expecting it, but damn I'm still surprised. I'm totally open to the idea of Twilight becoming an alicorn. Naturally it depends on how they pull it off. Having said that I don't know how they will be pulling it off but I'm waiting until I see it to freak out. 

Of course I don't want to see her turn into a plot device and I don't think she will. She has a personality all set up so I doubt the writers will throw her to The Wesley dogs. 

This news really makes me wonder about alicorns though. They are in a class all their own, their appearance changes, will her personality change as well? Were Celestia and Luna the first Alicorns? Does Chrysaliss factor into this at all? Will she get crazy new powers? It's so cool. I'm kind of psyched for this. Hope they do it well. 
I have a funny idea that they'll alicorn-ize Twilight and she'll become this like Dr. Manhattan uber poni who can't understand normal pony folk. Just for lols of course.


----------



## Retro (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I was talking about a completely new series featuring new characters, some of which being male.  I believe you misread my post, though, alicorn Twilight totally makes me sad. =[


It's all fine, Toshabi! ^_^ Hasbro didn't let us down with the Season 2 finale; I'm pretty sure that they'll make something 20% cooler than that! =)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am mostly indifferent to the alicorn situation. >.> It does ruin the whole equal earth/unicorn/pegasus ratio the main six had going though. Hope CF is right and the background characters get some more spotlight. That's always makes a show more interesting imo


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Where did this come from? ^_^
> 
> I was talking about a completely new series featuring new characters, some of which being male.  I believe you misread my post, though, alicorn Twilight totally makes me sad. =[


Whoops.
Actually changing up the main characters isn't that bad of a idea.  They could expand their repertoire of main characters to expand the number of possible episodes they can do.  Like have a big macintosh episode episode or such.  I wouldn't like if they just let go the mane6, but just show they do have more friends than just each other.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I am mostly indifferent to the alicorn situation. >.> It does ruin the whole equal earth/unicorn/pegasus ratio the main six had going though. Hope CF is right and the background characters get some more spotlight. That's always makes a show more interesting imo


It's funny you mention that. Looks like Hasbro is thinking of having Lyra Heartstrings step in as Twilight 2. Not sure that is the best choice...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> It's funny you mention that.


Well they are actually for real going to introduce th. . . Whoops!  Almost gave a super duper awesome spoiler.

Let's just say that even if the episode is shit bronies are still going to be flipping out in excitement over something that will be in the episode.  If the episode is good then make sure to have a defibulator ready in case their hearts explode in excitement.


Also BenignBiotic, I just got the second issue of the comic.  Did you notice the looney toons reference?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Picked up today's bitchin' pony related shirt:
http://shirt.woot.com/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> It's funny you mention that. Looks like Hasbro is thinking of having Lyra Heartstrings step in as Twilight 2. Not sure that is the best choice...


No more coffee for you... :[



CannonFodder said:


> Well they are actually for real going to introduce th. . . Whoops!  Almost gave a super duper awesome spoiler.
> 
> Let's just say that even if the episode is shit bronies are still going to be flipping out in excitement over something that will be in the episode.  If the episode is good then make sure to have a defibulator ready in case their hearts explode in excitement.
> 
> Also BenignBiotic, I just got the second issue of the comic.  Did you notice the looney toons reference?


Is it Derpy? Only she could cause such joy in the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Is it Derpy? Only she could cause such joy in the fandom.


You think the fandom was excited about derpy?  Then you have seen nothing yet.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You think the fandom was excited about derpy?  Then you have seen nothing yet.



I must say you've got me intrigued.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I must say you've got me intrigued.


You're going to have to wait for the episode and trust me you'll know when you see it.


----------



## Conker (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You mean like how people were saying they were going to call it quits with the discord episode and then it turned out not that bad of a episode?


I'm still not particularly happy about that episode for a bunch of reasons, but at least it was funny. 

I can't complain about an episode that isn't even out yet. Something interesting could happen or this could be done in a way that isn't retarded. I don't expect either of those things, but I'll give it some kind of benefit of the doubt. Even Discord was blackmailed into being nice, which is better than what could have happened.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Even Discord was blackmailed into being nice, which is better than what could have happened.


Don't forget that twilight was planning on cheating as well with a reforming spell.

Also if people think twilicorn is bad just wait until humans are introduced next season. . . oops shouldn't have spoiled that.
(Just screwing with you guys, it's only a rumor)


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also if people think twilicorn is bad just wait until humans are introduced next season. . . oops shouldn't have spoiled that.
> (Just screwing with you guys, it's only a rumor)




That comment made me throw up all over my keyboard and my reformed attitude along with it. >:[




THAT SHIT AIN'T FUNNY TO JOKE ABOUT! >:C


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Don't forget that twilight was planning on cheating as well with a reforming spell.
> 
> Also if people think twilicorn is bad just wait until humans are introduced next season. . . oops shouldn't have spoiled that.
> (Just screwing with you guys, it's only a rumor)



50,000 points from Bronidor!!!!!!!!!!! >:[[[[[[[


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Don't forget that twilight was planning on cheating as well with a reforming spell.
> 
> Also if people think twilicorn is bad just wait until humans are introduced next season. . . oops shouldn't have spoiled that.
> (Just screwing with you guys, it's only a rumor)


I for one think we should perform a live sacrifice if this rumor comes to be true. We should offer up CannonFodder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I for one think we should perform a live sacrifice if this rumor comes to be true. We should offer up CannonFodder.


But what if it turned out like this?-
http://niban-destikim.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=/&offset=24#/d598z68


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But what if it turned out like this?-
> http://niban-destikim.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=%2F&offset=24#/d598z68


We'll still sacrifice you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> We'll still sacrifice you.


Well too bad I've been blacklisted from being live sacrificed.

Also the rumour started cause of a typo.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well too bad I've been blacklisted from being live sacrificed.
> 
> Also the rumour started cause of a typo.


I'm a Republican, thus illiterate :V, so your list means nothing to me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well they are actually for real going to introduce th. . . Whoops!  Almost gave a super duper awesome spoiler.


Fuck you CanFodd!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you talking about the finale?



> But what if it turned out like this?-
> http://niban-destikim.deviantart.com...et=24#/d598z68


Lyra's obsession with humanity is a huge fanon thing of mine. I love it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Fuck you CanFodd!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you talking about the finale?


Yeah, something awesome is supposed to happen and it doesn't have to do with alicorn twilight.

Also have some funny-
warning violence


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, something awesome is supposed to happen and it doesn't have to do with alicorn twilight.
> 
> Also have some funny-
> warning violence



Normal ponies in box is cuter. See this is exactly why we should sacrifice him.


----------



## Conker (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was there a rumor going around a long time ago that this last episode was about everyone's destinies getting changed up or something? The twalicorn thing could be temporary, and given we just had an episode with Discord.

Or I'm just trying to talk myself off a metaphorical ledge :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jon De Lance and Tara Strong lending their voices to a fan made video/song?!
MY HEAD IS EXPLODING!


I decided to skip two episodes and watch the Discord episode. I wonder how Toshabi took it.....

First off I'm glad to see the Flutterstare again, but sad to see that Discord is immune to it.

Second, I'm disappointed with the ending because I totally expected it to end like this.

I can see what was going on here. Discord is chaotic neutral. He's not necessarily evil, just chaotic. But he enjoys his chaos the most when he's around other people, or when he can mess around with people for the fun of it. So when no one's around to torment he would feel kinda lonely. It may be that he wants to be friends with others, but only knows how to be friends when he always gets his way and gets to have fun in his own way. Fluttershy leaving him and making him realize he'd lose a friend kinda worked but was way too abrupt. It would have possibly worked out better if it would have been extended, maybe into two episodes. Discord and FS part ways, and then after a while he finds himself becoming bored causing chaos without someone to admire his handiwork. After a while he realizes he misses FS's company and friendship and then something deep inside him realizes that he likes having friends. And then his heart grows three times bigger.

Although the best ending would have been had he not been reformed at all and they turned him back into stone. See kids, not everyone can be reformed, and some just need to stay locked up!


----------



## Ames (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also have some funny-
> warning violence



Oh lawdy my sides

I love how he used Pat's voice (from 2 best friends play), so awesome.  Best let's-play gaming duo ever.

[yt]UHcJyfi8A-0[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So FlimFam or FimFlam or whatever his name is did a Rainbow Dash Presents of My Little Dashie. Was pretty funny, but I'm guessing the original fanfic didn't have tons of monkeys or a Harry Potter/Batman spoof character called Jokermort. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So FlimFam or FimFlam or whatever his name is did a Rainbow Dash Presents of My Little Dashie. Was pretty funny, but I'm guessing the original fanfic didn't have tons of monkeys or a Harry Potter/Batman spoof character called Jokermort.
> 
> I could be wrong.


FlimFlamFilosophy does spoofs on fanfics. They are not like how the stories are written. Cupcakes and Rainbow Factory did not have a music number nor does everyone survive.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Oh lawdy my sides
> 
> I love how he used Pat's voice (from 2 best friends play), so awesome.  Best let's-play gaming duo ever.


Pat is best Celestia.  It would be pandering, but if there is ever a genderswap episode or a genderswap joke that would be epic if Pat voiced genderswapped celestia and matt voiced genderswapped luna even if it was for two seconds.
*poof*
Genderswapped celestia, "What?!"
Luna begins laughing
*celestia zaps luna as well*
Genderswapped luna, "That's not funny"
Genderswapped Celestia, "It's a little bit funny"


Inciatus said:


> FlimFlamFilosophy does spoofs on fanfics. They are not like how the stories are written. Cupcakes and Rainbow Factory did not have a music number nor does everyone survive.


Dang it, now I have to go watch that.  I need to do my homework though :[


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I gave it a shot.



As painful as it is, this show is alright.


----------



## Ames (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I gave it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> As painful as it is, this show is alright.



Goddamn it Toshiba


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ahaha  you almost got me.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is old Toshabi back? He has to get bored sooner or later as does discord.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I gave it a shot.
> 
> As painful as it is, this show is alright.


Fuck, my sides just exploded from laughter.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Goddamn it Toshiba



Now my laptop is sad. You meanie.

HOLY SHIT TURNABOUT STORM IS BEING CONTINUED!

FUCKING HAPPY DAY


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Corto's totally a brony now lololol :V

Wait no ponies this weekend? Damn. Also I just want to voice my love for Babs Seed again. I think she's adorable.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Corto's totally a brony now lololol :V
> 
> Wait no ponies this weekend? Damn. Also I just want to voice my love for Babs Seed again. I think she's adorable.



She gives me Rosie O'Donnell vibes. It's wierd.


----------



## Conker (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> FlimFlamFilosophy does spoofs on fanfics. They are not like how the stories are written. Cupcakes and Rainbow Factory did not have a music number nor does everyone survive.


Forgot the :V emoticon before. My bad.  <= remembered that un though


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well crud.  Issue number 3 of the comic got delayed by a week due to something with customs.  Which will delay issue 4 by a week as well.  Oh well.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Just in case you guys didn't know, this artist is freakin' amazing: http://www.youtube.com/user/VinylScratchDjPony?feature=watch



I know that guy sounds familiar, I was just listening to something of his?
*looks through list*
nope...
*gets more than halfway down list*
Still don't see anything familiar...
*gets to bottom of his list*
Aha! I found it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCa4eWKqbus




CannonFodder said:


> Also for just a random discussion who are your OTP's?



TavyScratch. or ScraTavy. or is that VinylTavy? Or TavyVinyl?




CannonFodder said:


> warning violence


Ahhhh the fucking cute and then WHAT?! Way to ruin the dawww.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also for just a random discussion who are your OTP's?


Derpy and Dinky

I was given a pony shirt and the first two of the comic books for my birthday.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Derpy and Dinky
> 
> I was given a pony shirt and the first two of the comic books for my birthday.


SLAP!
OTP refers to shipping pairings, not mother and daughter.  As for Derpy, yeah I imagine her family as being Derpy+doctor hooves with their daughters of dinky and sparkler.


CrazyLee said:


> Ahhhh the fucking cute and then WHAT?! Way to ruin the dawww.


It looks like you didn't get the _point_ of the video.  *rimshot*


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> SLAP!
> OTP refers to shipping pairings, not mother and daughter.  As for Derpy, yeah I imagine her family as being Derpy+doctor hooves with their daughters of dinky and sparkler.


Oh okay. Derpy and Doctor Hooves?


----------



## Tybis (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Isn't Dinky officially NOT Derpy's kid now?



CannonFodder said:


> It looks like you didn't get the _point_ of the video.  *rimshot*



iseewhatyoudidthere.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Isn't Dinky officially NOT Derpy's kid now?



Where did you get that?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Where did you get that?



The same place where people get a lot of the fanon. Background events by the animators created with semi-random ponies to save time.
By the same logic, I could claim that Lyra and Bon-Bon are canonically in a lesbian relationship.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Isn't Dinky officially NOT Derpy's kid now?


Yeah, I know she's carrot top's kid.  Just cause something's not canon doesn't mean you can't continue enjoying fanon.  If fanon was canon then it would be canon, but it's not so it's fanon.  Like how the discord episode shattered the majority of fanfics out there, just cause it's no longer canon doesn't mean you can't still enjoy it.  Like with discorderlyconduct it invalidated the fanon, but the mod didn't give a care.  He just went along chugging about his own business.

It doesn't matter if something is canon or not, just enjoy what you enjoy and don't lose a gasket over whenever canon makes your fanon or headcanon not canon.

It's like how I know TaviScratch will never be canon, doesn't mean I can't go about my business chillin and maxin relaxin' all cool reading some fanfic out by the school until some people started making trouble in the neighborhood.  I got in one little fight and the mods got scared and said, "yo moving to the ban list real soon".  I begged and pleaded with her.  She packed my suitcases and gave me my ticket and might as well chill it.  First 'nfract yo this is bad.  Well the 'nfract ended and I got out there was a dude dress like a mod and a sign with my name out.  I ain't trying to get gone, my infraction just ended.  I pulled up to the forum about 7k or 8k and yelled "yo infactions smell you later" looked at the megathread I was finally there.  To sit on my thrown as top poster in this pony affair(the nonsexual affair perverts).

And that folks is why you don't have me posting this late and this sleep deprived. . . Also I totally don't apologize.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How would you know she is carrot top's kid? Not that is really matters, but there are simple explanations that could be used.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> How would you know she is carrot top's kid? Not that is really matters, but there are simple explanations that could be used.


There's a discussion about it right now in fanon, cause dinky has always been seen with carrot top and rarely derpy.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's a discussion about it right now in fanon, cause dinky has always been seen with carrot top and rarely derpy.



Babysitter? Figure mom is out doing mailmare stuff and dropping pianos on ponies, she needs someone to watch Dinky.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Babysitter? Figure mom is out doing mailmare stuff and dropping pianos on ponies, she needs someone to watch Dinky.


Or
Derpy was deemed "unfit" for the care and raising of her daughter, and so, Dinky was put up for adoption.

Eh, kinda grim.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Or
> Derpy was deemed "unfit" for the care and raising of her daughter, and so, Dinky was put up for adoption.
> 
> Eh, kinda grim.



Or, most background characters like Dinky and Carrot Top are placed in the background (imagine that) at random because the creators of the show simply do not have the time to do all of that manually.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Or, most background characters like Dinky and Carrot Top are placed in the background (imagine that) at random because the creators of the show simply do not have the time to do all of that manually.


Oh come now, you're no fun.


----------



## Conker (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Or, most background characters like Dinky and Carrot Top are placed in the background (imagine that) at random because the creators of the show simply do not have the time to do all of that manually.


Exactly why fanon can go fuck itself!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Exactly why fanon can go fuck itself!



Hell no, fanon is half the fun of this entire fandom. Unless people take it too seriously.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Exactly why fanon can go fuck itself!


You need to relax when it comes to fanon, we know it's not canon.  Imagine how small the fandom would be if there was no fanon?

Also have some diabetes


----------



## Conker (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You need to relax when it comes to fanon, we know it's not canon.  Imagine how small the fandom would be if there was no fanon?
> 
> Also have some diabetes


Since I pay literally zero attention to it, it's hard for me to imagine what the fandom would be like without it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It doesn't matter if something is canon or not, just enjoy what you enjoy and don't lose a gasket over whenever canon makes your fanon or headcanon not canon.


Thank you! I wish more fans would understand this and calm down. Dinky will always be Derpy's foal. Even if she's not 

Derpy is probably the one pony I wouldn't ship with anypony. I like her being a goofy derp-ass single mom. Man remember how fucking awesome it was when Derpy talked and was called Derpy?? I know it caused an epic shitstorm, but come on. That was so awesome.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Reminds me of the time my friend sent me Derpy porn. I turned off my computer and locked myself in my room for a week to rethink my life and how I ended up befriending such people.



Conker said:


> Since I pay literally zero attention to it, it's hard for me to imagine what the fandom would be like without it.




I find that a lot of fanon material is very distasteful. The only fanon material I care for is the Rhythm is Magic series and fanart. The music is kind of lame and the fanfics make me want to throw up (especially with the fuckton of Fluttercord pics/fanfics that are flooding my Discord search).


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> (especially with the fuckton of Fluttercord pics/fanfics that are flooding my Discord search).


Let's all point at Toshabi and laugh.  Not really, but after the episode I think we all saw the shipping fics coming a mile away.


Toshabi said:


> I find that a lot of fanon material is very  distasteful. The only fanon material I care for is the Rhythm is Magic  series and fanart. The music is kind of lame and the fanfics make me  want to throw up (especially with the fuckton of Fluttercord  pics/fanfics that are flooding my Discord search).


Personally it's all what preferences someone has.  If someone dislikes fanfics in general then of course they're going to dislike pony fanfics.  Personally I like a lot things the fandom has to offer.  There's one thing all bronies can agree on and that's you can never say bronies don't put out a ton of fan material of all different sorts.  If you don't like fanfics then there's the art, if you don't like art then there's the music, if you don't like the music then there's the fan animations, if you don't like the fan animations then there's the video games in development, if you don't like the video games then there's the audio plays being worked on, if you don't like the audio plays then there's the parodies, and so on and so on.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also have some diabetes



Needs more diabetes.


----------



## MrJmanzor (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I need to buy the comics. I heard that they aren't bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MrJmanzor said:


> I need to buy the comics. I heard that they aren't bad.


They're a bit darker than the show and not episodic story lines.  They're pretty darn good for the price.  My only problem is that they're short, like 16 pages, then again that's why I don't read comics in general.  Unless you're like me and want to spring for the cool covers then buy one of the cheaper ones.


----------



## Conker (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They're a bit darker than the show and not episodic story lines.  They're pretty darn good for the price.  My only problem is that they're short, like 16 pages, then again that's why I don't read comics in general.  Unless you're like me and want to spring for the cool covers then buy one of the cheaper ones.


Wait, really? That's way fucking short. I don't really ever read comics, but surely the average is longer than that. You cant tell dick of a story with so few pages. Well, you can, but shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Wait, really? That's way fucking short. I don't really ever read comics, but surely the average is longer than that. You cant tell dick of a story with so few pages. Well, you can, but shit.


That's why I keep saying if you buy it then buy the cheap ones.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MrJmanzor said:


> I need to buy the comics. I heard that they aren't bad.


As a huge comic book and MLP fan I can highly recommend the FiM comics. The artwork is great and expressive. The writing is very solid. You don't have to worry much about your fave pony acting OOC. It's good stuff. They are normal comic book length so unless you want ot be buying the monthlies I'd wait for the trade. There's also going to be a miniseries of one offs for each of the mane six. Can't wait for those. 

I collect comic books anyway so I'm snapping up the monthlies. Like this Wednesday is #3.



> Wait, really? That's way fucking short. I don't really ever read comics,  but surely the average is longer than that. You cant tell dick of a  story with so few pages. Well, you can, but shit.


Remember that 16 pages equals what 32 faces? If that doesn't do it for you wait for the trade. I tell people that if you aren't thinking of collecting comic books monthly you're better off waiting for the trade. As much as it sucks to wait.


----------



## Ames (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why the hell do I have an entire folder full of "Thanks, MA Larson!" gifs?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I collect comic books anyway so I'm snapping up the monthlies. Like this Wednesday is #3.


Don't spoil anything.  I bought mine online and will have to wait till next week till it comes in the mail.

Also season 4 confirmed for 26 episodes.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My table that I made a while back but never submitted made it into the crafts section on EqD.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Links?




Conker said:


> You cant tell dick of a story with so few pages. Well, you can, but shit.



Carl Barks told the most memorable stories in comic book history in only 15-18 2-sided pages. If you haven't read a comic before, I wouldn't suspect you to realize how much can be done in so few pages. Keep in mind that Japanese comics (manga) aren't the same, for they're notorious for wasting so much page space with oversized/unnecessary panels that constitute the term "filler" from its readers.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Links?


Season 4 stuff
Table stuff

Not sure which link you wanted.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Issue 3 was excellent. Lots of dark Chrysalis stuff this time around. She's kind of growing on me.


----------



## Conker (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Carl Barks told the most memorable stories in comic book history in only 15-18 2-sided pages. If you haven't read a comic before, I wouldn't suspect you to realize how much can be done in so few pages. Keep in mind that Japanese comics (manga) aren't the same, for they're notorious for wasting so much page space with oversized/unnecessary panels that constitute the term "filler" from its readers.


When I heard 16 pages, I thought that meant 8 two sided pages and not 16 two sided pages. Bit different there


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

. . . And murder is officially canon.  Jesus if I had to chose between living under the reign of nightmare moon, discord and sombra OR chrysalis I would not chot chrysalis.
Like holy shit batman she murdered the fuck out of that thing. . . in front of the cmc as well.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm a princess, are you a princess too?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm a princess, are you a princess too?



Ok, that's hilarious.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm a princess, are you a princess too?



I'd be 100% at peace with the last episode of season 3 if that's how it played out.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm a princess, are you a princess too?



Oh that is funny. All hail Princess Big Mac!


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> . . . And murder is officially canon.  Jesus if I had to chose between living under the reign of nightmare moon, discord and sombra OR chrysalis I would not chot chrysalis.
> Like holy shit batman she murdered the fuck out of that thing. . . in front of the cmc as well.


Right?! Shit's dark I love it. The artwork made her look so scary. I loved when the changeling was like "Why do we need Twilight, we have a bunch of these little guys left." 



> I'm a princess, are you a princess too?


Hilarious. I want a princess Big Mac.


----------



## Ames (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

>my sides

[yt]RB2TwFjvxeM[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!
I know we all know season 4 is going to have 26 episodes already, BUT guess what?  On top of that we're getting a feature length tv movie on top of the 26 episodes!


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!
> I know we all know season 4 is going to have 26 episodes already, BUT guess what?  On top of that we're getting a feature length tv movie on top of the 26 episodes!


My opinion of this news will be posted as soon as we see how the season finale has been handled. 

A more Hasbro controlled show might not be good, even if we are getting more episodes and a film.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!
> I know we all know season 4 is going to have 26 episodes already, BUT guess what?  On top of that we're getting a feature length tv movie on top of the 26 episodes!


Conker's right. I'm a little concerned.

Excited too though. This is pretty awesome news :grin:.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Conker's right. I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Excited too though. This is pretty awesome news :grin:.


I'm more concerned about this-
http://www.mane6.com/2013/02/not-all-wonder-is-endless.html


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm more concerned about this-
> http://www.mane6.com/2013/02/not-all-wonder-is-endless.html



Lame.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

With all the drama going around it probably would have gone away eventuallly.  What with hasbro issuing a cease and desist to friendship is witchcraft, alicorn twilight and numerous other drama.

And now fighting is magic got a cease and desist-
Now you fucked up. Now you fucked up.  Now you fucked up.

Hasbro had better hope to god the season finale is amazingly popular otherwise in all probability they're going to have a ton of merchandise stuck on the shelves for months, having to pay for a movie and having to pay for the 26 episodes while have to try and clear out merchandise stuck on the shelves.


----------



## Cain (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> With all the drama going around it probably would have gone away eventuallly.  What with hasbro issuing a cease and desist to friendship is witchcraft, alicorn twilight and numerous other drama.
> 
> And now fighting is magic got a cease and desist-
> Now you fucked up. Now you fucked up.  Now you fucked up.
> ...


This sucks a lot.

I don't know, with this short season, even though there will be a full-length season afterwards, and a movie, it feels like Hasbro aren't being the 'Bros' we used to think of them, seems like they're starting to show the true colors of an MNC. I just hope they realize their mistake with this and get it together, because I'll be damned if this huge outcry over Fighting is Magic being given a cease and desist won't do anything.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm more concerned about this-
> http://www.mane6.com/2013/02/not-all-wonder-is-endless.html


Damn, it finally happened. There aren't enough frowny faces on the interwebs :-[ What a loss. 



> it feels like Hasbro aren't being the 'Bros' we used to think of them, * seems like they're starting to show the true colors of an MNC*. I just  hope they realize their mistake with this and get it together, because  I'll be damned if this huge outcry over Fighting is Magic being given a  cease and desist won't do anything.


I'm getting that vibe too. It will be interesting to see what comes of the Fighting is Magic situation.


----------



## Conker (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Surprised no one is talking about the newest episode. 

I thought it was pretty good, despite being fairly obvious in its plotline. Was still entertaining though. I liked whoever that new character was, and it was interesting to see that she had an outright phobia. 

And Rarity got some screen time finally. She's been neglected to hell this season. 

I agree with some of what's being said. Hasbro sure aren't our bros anymore :[ And how can they give Friendship is Witchcraft a C&D when that falls under parody? I mean, I don't even watch the damn show, but it should be protected nonetheless.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Damn, it finally happened. There aren't enough frowny faces on the interwebs :-[ What a loss.


What's worse is EQD's staff is kissing Hasbro's ass to hell and back.
*achievement unlocked: "level 100 brown nose"*

I don't care if they made a article about the shutdown or such, but they at least needed to tone down the ass kissery.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

FUCK!
The rumours of humans in season 4 may actually be true.  For those of you that have been keeping a eye on news for the next toylines and such hasbro's new trademark ip includes a line of dolls, doll accessories.  While you can write it off as "well they could be referring to the toys as dolls".  No, what we do know is that it specifically refers to the dolls and pony toys as two separate entitites instead of interchangeably.  From a legal standpoint that probably means that their merchandise will specifically have two different sets of toys, dolls and pony toys.

*crosses fingers*
Please oh please if they introduce humans please oh please just be meghan, nobody else and no more than that cause that would suck to completely fuck up the show just to sell dolls.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What's worse is EQD's staff is kissing Hasbro's ass to hell and back.
> *achievement unlocked: "level 100 brown nose"*
> 
> I don't care if they made a article about the shutdown or such, but they at least needed to tone down the ass kissery.


Didn't you say a few months ago that if they kept getting money like they are Hasbro would have to cease and desist on them?


----------



## Ames (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Quite enjoyed the new episode.  I fucking lost it when Twilight started hyperventilating and doing the arm thing.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Kind of a w/e episode. The resolution seemed a little random. It was just ok.




Cain said:


> This sucks a lot.
> 
> I don't know, with this short season, even though there will be a full-length season afterwards, and a movie, it feels like Hasbro aren't being the 'Bros' we used to think of them, seems like they're starting to show the true colors of an MNC. I just hope they realize their mistake with this and get it together, because I'll be damned if this huge outcry over Fighting is Magic being given a cease and desist won't do anything.




Forgive my ignorance, but what's an MNC?


But I do agree with you, all this outcry with everything that has been going on between Hasbro and the fans should stir something. I'm really impartial to it all, mainly because it is their product and they're allowed to do w/e they want to do with it. At the same time, it's as big of a dick move as what Enix did to the Chrono Trigger: Resurrection project. I feel like no real harm could reaaaally come out from all of this and it's Hasbro being too over sensitive about it all, but at the same time I can see sort of eye-to-eye with them since the game is pretty much their characters beating the stuffing out of each other and that isn't what should be exposed to the true intended audience (it is a children's show after all, not for us creepy ass adults). THEN AGAIN, the Royal Wedding Part 2 DID have a scene of them beating the crap out of one another (well, Changlings, but still). I believe that this whole situation was very ill-timed, if anything. 


I'm really like, unable to really take a position on it all. In the end, I feel like I honestly can't really stomach much of anything MLP anymore due to all of this controversy and petty drama. It seems like its been nothing but a lot of poor communication, misunderstandings and poor decisions on Hasbro's part and the fans as well with their demands. That and what went on with the Brony documentary (Yeah, let's REALLY blame the pirates for why that documentary bombed financially). Perhaps this will be the straw that breaks the camels back that causes me to take a bow out from the whole MLP scene altogether. The background noise really makes everything hard to enjoy.



And one more thing, I'm honestly very impressed with the initiative Lauren Faust has taken with helping the Mane6 team. Sure, the project is pretty much dead in the water with the loss of staff and the big ass blow to their work morale, but hell, that was a mighty fine thing she did with offering OCs from her own creative mind to help keep the project afloat. I hope they take her up on that offer and complete the project, regardless. THAT or they secretly complete the project and have an unexpected leak. That'd be a true "fuck you" to Hasbro.




Just my opinions. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, i assume, you guys are looking forward to new Alicorn Princess x)


----------



## Tybis (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a new respect for Ms. Faust.



Toshabi said:


> stuff



I believe MNC stands for "multi-national corporation"?

But, ah, what provoked this, Hasbro?

This is lemons, you know? A stand-offish-sour, if you will.
It stings the mouth.

I'm just hoping Hasbro doesn't go any farther than this.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I have a new respect for Ms. Faust.


Why?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I'm really like, unable to really take a position on it all. In the end, I feel like I honestly can't really stomach much of anything MLP anymore due to all of this controversy and petty drama. It seems like its been nothing but a lot of poor communication, misunderstandings and poor decisions on Hasbro's part and the fans as well with their demands. That and what went on with the Brony documentary (Yeah, let's REALLY blame the pirates for why that documentary bombed financially). Perhaps this will be the straw that breaks the camels back that causes me to take a bow out from the whole MLP scene altogether. The background noise really makes everything hard to enjoy.
> 
> And one more thing, I'm honestly very impressed with the initiative Lauren Faust has taken with helping the Mane6 team. Sure, the project is pretty much dead in the water with the loss of staff and the big ass blow to their work morale, but hell, that was a mighty fine thing she did with offering OCs from her own creative mind to help keep the project afloat. I hope they take her up on that offer and complete the project, regardless. THAT or they secretly complete the project and have an unexpected leak. That'd be a true "fuck you" to Hasbro.
> 
> Just my opinions. Nothing more, nothing less.


Yeah what was up with the brony documentary blaming pirates?  Maybe if they didn't charge $13 a pop people would have actually bought it.

I have to respect Lauren's reaction to it.  Unlike other members post and current she actually suggested a alternative and wants it to come back.

As for all this drama it's going to be real tough for hasbro this off season sales wise.  I'm willing to keep moderately calm, all things considered, and at least willing to wait until hasbro issues a statement upon all the current cease and desists.


Tybis said:


> But, ah, what provoked this, Hasbro?
> 
> This is lemons, you know? A stand-offish-sour, if you will.
> It stings the mouth.
> ...


The best theory anybody has is that cause the gameloft game was successful it showed hasbro that g4 games could actually be financially successful.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The new episode was really enjoyable. Nothing surprising plot-wise but it was paced perfectly and the writing was good. I loved Rainbow this episode. The false games inspector was great. I thought it was odd that her CM was a chicken. Was there a joke with her chicken cutie mark that I missed?


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> The new episode was really enjoyable. Nothing surprising plot-wise but it was paced perfectly and the writing was good. I loved Rainbow this episode. The false games inspector was great. I thought it was odd that her CM was a chicken. Was there a joke with her chicken cutie mark that I missed?




I just took it to mean she was a farmer, what with the country bumpkin accent and all.


----------



## Cain (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Kind of a w/e episode. The resolution seemed a little random. It was just ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multi-National Corporation.

Basically the things that all those Occupy Wall Street idiots were 'protesting' against.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> The new episode was really enjoyable. Nothing surprising plot-wise but it was paced perfectly and the writing was good. I loved Rainbow this episode. The false games inspector was great. I thought it was odd that her CM was a chicken. Was there a joke with her chicken cutie mark that I missed?


The funny thing is when you think about it is they never bothered to check her name until they all realized they got the wrong pony.  How could you not ask someone's name?

It'd be like going-
"Oh my god, that person's a woman"
"How did you not know?"
"I never bothered to check





Also have some rainbow dash acting like a big sister to scootaloo comic-
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/496/765/da7.png


----------



## Cain (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow, this comic: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72123784.94229.110563525641278&type=1&theater

If this was what happened in season 4, what with all these TWILIGHT ALICORN toys coming around and etc, it'd be amazing and we'd all love hasbro again for the twist. Probably not, though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

On the topic of Hasbro being ... Hasbro: Princess Cadence is in the first season DVD case despite not showing up until the season 2 finale :-I  I remember this nonsense from when Lauren was talking about Celestia's creation and how she was going to be a queen, but the team had to make her a princess for marketing purposes. Then the Celestia figures were pink which was st00pid. Cadence is the princess Hasbro always wanted! More approachable and typically girly than Celestia or Luna. I love Cadence though, not going to lie.

Edit: Oh and lets not forget Cadence comes complete with a prince ;-]


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone drew a big MLP character on the wall in my school. Probably the same person drew pedobear and amazing horse. I'm getting scared. I would post a picture but I'm on winter break now and can't take a photo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



benignBiotic said:


> On the topic of Hasbro being ... Hasbro: Princess Cadence is in the first season DVD case despite not showing up until the season 2 finale :-I  I remember this nonsense from when Lauren was talking about Celestia's creation and how she was going to be a queen, but the team had to make her a princess for marketing purposes. Then the Celestia figures were pink which was st00pid. Cadence is the princess Hasbro always wanted! More approachable and typically girly than Celestia or Luna. I love Cadence though, not going to lie.
> 
> Edit: Oh and lets not forget Cadence comes complete with a prince ;-]


And don't forget twilight makes the set complete with a purple princess.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> And don't forget twilight makes the set complete with a purple princess.



After all, magic makes it all complete. :B


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



benignBiotic said:


> On the topic of Hasbro being ... Hasbro: Princess Cadence is in the first season DVD case despite not showing up until the season 2 finale :-I  I remember this nonsense from when Lauren was talking about Celestia's creation and how she was going to be a queen, but the team had to make her a princess for marketing purposes. Then the Celestia figures were pink which was st00pid. Cadence is the princess Hasbro always wanted! More approachable and typically girly than Celestia or Luna. I love Cadence though, not going to lie.
> 
> Edit: Oh and lets not forget Cadence comes complete with a prince ;-]



Well, its not surprising to me since these are the same (mostly) rich, male assholes who made the original MLP which before the 4th season came around was treated even lower than that She-ra cartoon. They still think that pink is the key to selling girls toys...and they are sadly correct. 

Ever seen a parent want a pink camera for their daughter? Hell, I've had people refuse Innotabs just cuz they're green or grey and "for a boy". It's the parents that do the shopping for Hasbro's real audience and they are still stuck in a rather boring and trite age. 

To me, the real miracle of MLP:FIM is that isn't wasn't complete shit. God knows that's what'd be if Faust never came along. Hasbro (and really any other toy company) is out to make 3 things: money, money, and more money and they'll use a shitty cartoon just as well as a good one to further that end. The only toy line I see being of worth nowadays is those Monster High dolls. The dolls aren't of cheap quality and hell, even some of the characters break traditional female conventions. 

Nothing gold can stay though and MLP is no exception.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Jesus, the season's not even over yet and people are already writing eulogies for the show?

Enjoy it and stop being so fucking negative.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> Jesus, the season's not even over yet and people are already writing eulogies for the show?
> 
> Enjoy it and stop being so fucking negative.



Howdy. Welcome to the pony thread. Where everyone who has standards for storytelling goes. 

You wanna make your point or just continue the "Shut up!! >:[[[" shit?


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Howdy. Welcome to the pony thread. Where everyone who has standards for storytelling goes.
> 
> You wanna make your point or just continue the "Shut up!! >:[[[" shit?



My point is, stop whining about the show being RUINED FOREVER when nothing has happened yet.



> Nothing gold can stay though and MLP is no exception.



Sounds to me like you're already saying that MLP is dead. Sorry if that's not the tone I was meant to take away from that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> My point is, stop whining about the show being RUINED FOREVER when nothing has happened yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you're already saying that MLP is dead. Sorry if that's not the tone I was meant to take away from that.



My point was that eventually MLP will turn to crap. Which in my opinion, it is in the beginning stages of. The jokes aren't as funny and its lost its charm. And to make things more interesting, Hasbro shut some fan-game down which suggests they will be catering to their idea of "kidstuff" more. 

Sorry if that hits you like a ton of bricks but this shit ain't Batman TAS.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder what'll happen when that show eventually ends?


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Butterflygoddess said:


> My point was that eventually MLP will turn to crap. Which in my opinion, it is in the beginning stages of. The jokes aren't as funny and its lost its charm. And to make things more interesting, Hasbro shut some fan-game down which suggests they will be catering to their idea of "kidstuff" more.
> 
> Sorry if that hits you like a ton of bricks but this shit ain't Batman TAS.



I don't think the season's been that bad, mediocre premiere notwithstanding. And really, a few so-so episodes don't constitute a massive nosedive in quality. It's not like the first two seasons didn't give us such gems as "Over a Barrel" or "The Mysterious Mare-Do-Well."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> I don't think the season's been that bad, mediocre premiere notwithstanding. And really, a few so-so episodes don't constitute a massive nosedive in quality. It's not like the first two seasons didn't give us such gems as "Over a Barrel" or "The Mysterious Mare-Do-Well." Wake me up when it gets into WWE post-InVasion territory.


"They liked it!!!" Screamed Butters, "They like Alicorn princesses!! They like Babs Seed!!! They like the redemption of Discord (the fiends!!)"

Then Butters puzzled and puzzled til his puzzler was sore. And then he thought of something he hadn't before. 

Just because he hated something didn't mean others should. He could share...not force his opinion like others would. For its all our different outlooks that make us bronies grow and everyone is different (like every flake of snow). For different points of veiw could exist for a reason: to learn about each other and to make each other decent. 

"No, I'm right and your wrong!!" >:[ 

:V


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Whatever, I'm not getting into childish pissing contest over this. Just forget I said anything.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> Whatever, I'm not getting into childish pissing contest over this. Just forget I said anything.



:C The hidden ":V" means it's a joke.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> I wonder what'll happen when that show eventually ends?



They don't have the decency. :V


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sorry, I haven't had much of a sense of humor lately. Winter always puts me in a shit mood.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't think MLP:FiM is nose diving at all. It's slowly _-slipping-_ in quality. I've really liked a few episodes this season (_Apple Family Reunion_, _One Bad Apple_, _Games Ponies Play_) and I'll continue to watch until such point as Hasbro commandeers it into the ground.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the bad guy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> Whatever, I'm not getting into childish pissing contest over this. Just forget I said anything.


See?  That is the problem right there.  Nobody can have a decent conversation about all the drama as of late without it devolving.

What I mean by that is there's two extremes on alicorn twilight.  One side going "the show is over.  Hasbro's going to cancel the next season, the movie and all the merchandise and they're going to go bankrupt and then what will we have?" and the other side going, "stfu you can't criticise hasbro!"

Personally I think the most likely outcome is that the finale flops, not drastically or such, but that it's a mediocre episode and as a result of over selling themselves hasbro has problems selling the toys during the off season.  Also if it flops hard enough hasbro is probably going to go back to the old formula of seasons 1 and 2 to try and reignite the spark.  I don't mean act as though alicorn twilight never happened or the crystal empire ever happen so much as go back to slice of life formula were they were sending friendship letters to celestia and such.  We'll probably see some retconing in season 4 in episodes that started production after season 3 finale and some serious improvement.

They're already aware of the negative reaction they're getting, right now they're brushing it off, but if the finale flops they won't be able to ignore it any more.

Personally I want the finale to flop because the worst case scenario is that toy production is scaled back until toy sales pick up again.  A bad finale and a decrease in toy sales would most definitely get hasbro's attention and they won't, "Oh my god cancel everything!  Fire everyone!  Women and children last!  Stuff all the money in the suitcases and run to the fallout shelter!" cause let's be serious hasbro is a company and companies primary function is to generate profit.  If there is a massive decrease in profit they will attempt to get their sales figures back up.


TheMaskedBandit said:


> Sorry, I haven't had much of a sense of  humor lately. Winter always puts me in a shit mood.


What did winter mug you or something?


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



CannonFodder said:


> What did winter mug you or something?



It's more a side effect of being claustrophobic and all the cold, grey dreariness of it making me feel like the world is slowly closing in on me. But I just had a beer, so I should be alright now.


----------



## Conker (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Even if the finale flops in the eyes of bronies, that doens't mean anything to the target demographic. Yeah, bronies pump in money for Hasbro, but we are an added bonus. If they lose us, that sucks, but it doesn't mean they'll change anything. It's only when their target audience stops caring and buying toys that they'll do something, but for all we know, the target audience wants Twilight to grow wings and become a princess because little girls are told they should want to be princesses at an early age.

See what happens. I really am curious, but I'm not hopeful.

And fuck if humans show up I'm out.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And fuck if humans show up I'm out.


I will be so disappointed if that happens. I can't think of a way they can introduce humans and keep me interested in the show. If the quality begins to slip harder I might still stick it out, but if humans come along...


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> It's more a side effect of being claustrophobic and all the cold, grey dreariness of it making me feel like the world is slowly closing in on me. But I just had a beer, so I should be alright now.



COOL!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Even if the finale flops in the eyes of bronies, that doens't mean anything to the target demographic. Yeah, bronies pump in money for Hasbro, but we are an added bonus. If they lose us, that sucks, but it doesn't mean they'll change anything. It's only when their target audience stops caring and buying toys that they'll do something, but for all we know, the target audience wants Twilight to grow wings and become a princess because little girls are told they should want to be princesses at an early age.
> 
> See what happens. I really am curious, but I'm not hopeful.
> 
> And fuck if humans show up I'm out.


Even though we're not the target demographic a massive drop in toy sales would still be a problem.  As someone going into advertising unless the groups of people that buy your products is extremely narrow, like primarily doctors buy stethoscopes, you don't want to alienate people.  Just cause the target demographic is little girls doesn't mean you want to cause a massive drop in toy sales.  A drop in sales is a problem regardless of whether or not the group that left was your target demographic.  Like apple.  Imagine if everyone that's not a hipster stopped buying the computers, even though they're not the target demographic it's still a problem.


Also comic #3 finally came in the mail.  It was worth it.  I liked it.  I just wish there was a store nearby I could buy it from instead of having to order it online.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even though we're not the target demographic a massive drop in toy sales would still be a problem.  As someone going into advertising unless the groups of people that buy your products is extremely narrow, like primarily doctors buy stethoscopes, you don't want to alienate people.  Just cause the target demographic is little girls doesn't mean you want to cause a massive drop in toy sales.  A drop in sales is a problem regardless of whether or not the group that left was your target demographic.  Like apple.  *Imagine if everyone that's not a hipster stopped buying the computers, even though they're not the target demographic it's still a problem.
> *



I dunno if this is an appropriate comparison, CF. Almost everyone has to have computers nowadays (youtube, facebook, songs, websites, programs) but toys are very much something that people could go without. And I thought we had this convo before and admitted that bronies don't spend enough for the company to care. 

And even if Bronies were big spenders...that doesn't mean Hasbro will begin to cater to them. Remember Derpy? Fans loved her, but once she was a threat to the parents of handicapped children she was phased out. Sure the show has references to things children wouldn't know about (like Batman TAS and other nerd cultures) but that's really only so the parents don't stick a screwdriver in their ear from having to watch a kids show with their kids. 

Ultimately, the company is going to stick with what they think works...and apparently that's supergirly pink talking horses that hate confrontation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I dunno if this is an appropriate comparison, CF. Almost everyone has to have computers nowadays (youtube, facebook, songs, websites, programs) but toys are very much something that people could go without. And I thought we had this convo before and admitted that bronies don't spend enough for the company to care.
> 
> And even if Bronies were big spenders...that doesn't mean Hasbro will begin to cater to them. Remember Derpy? Fans loved her, but once she was a threat to the parents of handicapped children she was phased out. Sure the show has references to things children wouldn't know about (like Batman TAS and other nerd cultures) but that's really only so the parents don't stick a screwdriver in their ear from having to watch a kids show with their kids.
> 
> Ultimately, the company is going to stick with what they think works...and apparently that's supergirly pink talking horses that hate confrontation.


My point is just cause a group isn't your target audience doesn't mean you want to lose them.  Why do you think hasbro is filling a new intellectual property trademark named "equestrian girls" targeting teens and the new target audience being teens instead of children?

I don't think it's not that hasbro dislikes older fans and wants to get rid of them or that they view bronies as their new demographic so much as Hasbro is genuinely making just dumb moves.  Hasbro isn't the devil nor are they god, they are a company.  No company ever intentionally sets out to destroy their sales figures.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My point is just cause a group isn't your target audience doesn't mean you want to lose them.  Why do you think hasbro is filling a new intellectual property trademark named "equestrian girls" targeting teens and the new target audience being teens instead of children?



Really now? I was not aware of this fact. I must say I look forward to seeing if that'll be a success or not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Really now? I was not aware of this fact. I must say I look forward to seeing if that'll be a success or not.


They filed two IP for it actually.  One was for the commercial and the second one for something else related to the actual show, no clue what it is.  All we know is what hasbro's told us, the short version is their new target demographic is teens.  Other than that we don't know.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I will be so disappointed if that happens. I can't think of a way they can introduce humans and keep me interested in the show. If the quality begins to slip harder I might still stick it out, but if humans come along...


Why?


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> Why?


I just can't think of a way Hasbro could add humans into the show without taking me right out of the experience. As things are now I am aware that MLP:FiM is a quality animated show that was created to sell toys but I can put the toyetic side of it out of my mind. If Hasbro adds humans all I'll be able to see is the company behind the scenes. 

Plus I don't see how they could add humans into the established world of Equestria without stretching my willing suspension of disbelief to its limit. Simply put I just can't see it ending well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> Why?


Cause it ruins the suspension of disbelief.  The whole premise of the show is that it's a magical land sapient ponies and other species that can do magic, even something as minute as grab something with hooves.

Introducing humans would wreck the premise and thus shatter the magic.  In order for humans to be introduced that would mean it's no longer a mythical magical world, but earth and thus shatter the suspension of disbelief that their world is great.

It wouldn't outright destroy the show so much as it would stick out like a sore thumb towards the world they have built up and the story so far.

If humans were introduced they would need extreme amounts of retconing to even make the show salvageable.  The only alternative to extreme amounts of retconing is if they gave the humans something along the lines of the crystal empire's back story for it to be even so much as decent.  For such a move to be even remotely wise they would need to do something along the lines of, "humans have always been here they were just in hiding" or something.  Another alternative is if humans were not native to equestria, but came there.  Like space colonists or something.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> Why?



Because it'd be borderline pedophilia if they included little girls in my pony porn.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Why?


Because of what her volunteering to help out the Mane6 team. I think that's really nice of her.



Butterflygoddess said:


> ...The jokes aren't as funny and its lost its charm....


I'm beginning to sense this as well. It's not as entertaining as it was a little while ago... but hopefully that'll change.



CannonFodder said:


> *They're already aware of the negative reaction they're getting*, right now they're brushing it off, but if the finale flops they won't be able to ignore it any more.


Wuh wuh, they are?
Personal intuition, or...?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Tybis said:


> Wuh wuh, they are?
> Personal intuition, or...?


Studio B is having to defend hasbro and the decision to make twilight a princess to the point the staff is no longer taking it seriously.  While no they shouldn't take the drama serious, considering that my little pony toy sales are through the roof while the rest of their toy sales are declining the last thing they should hope for it for the popularity to drop.  People can write off "Oh hasbro doesn't care about bronies", but- new article  If the popularity of the show was to suddenly pop it would end EXTREMELY badly for hasbro financially.

They won't be able to write it off as cause of copyright infringement, like the brony documentary tried to blame it for why it bombed, either.  The reason being toy sales are not digital and thus require people to buy a physical object.  The internet may be great, but you can't download a plushie.  If the finale were to flop they would feel the effect immediately.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I went blind bag shopping, armed with the code numbers to find out what blind bag contained what.

The only blind bags I've seen in stores is mostly wave 4, the light blue bags, which contain sparkly clear ponies, and a few yellow bags (wave 5). The very first one I picked up was a sparkly Fluttershy!!! I also dug around and found a sparkly Twilight, a Sparkly and Metallic rarity for a friend, and a regular Twilight in a yellow bag. Not a bad haul for less than $10.




JamesB said:


> Why the hell do I have an entire folder full of "Thanks, MA Larson!" gifs?


Because they're funny?

Or are you asking what they mean by "Thanks MA Larson"
See Timmy, a meme called "Thanks, Obama" started after conservatives started blaming Obama for EVERYTHING, including shit he can't do anything about.
The "Thanks MA Larson" meme is taken from the other meme, and is referring to the fact that Ma Larson wrote the last episode of season 3, where Twilight may or may not become an alicorn. Thus, the fans are blaming him for her possible change, and saying "thanks ma larson" in a sarcastic way.

Also, FUCK!!!!

That's all I have to say about FIM-gate.


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



InflatedSnake said:


> I saw a couple of episodes years ago when I was a little boy.
> It wasn't my cup of tea.


 It's changed a great deal from then. The current generation is much higher quality stuff, if you ask me. And, thus, we're back to the "Did you try watching it"....


----------



## Conker (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Even though we're not the target demographic a massive drop in toy sales would still be a problem.  As someone going into advertising unless the groups of people that buy your products is extremely narrow, like primarily doctors buy stethoscopes, you don't want to alienate people.  Just cause the target demographic is little girls doesn't mean you want to cause a massive drop in toy sales.  A drop in sales is a problem regardless of whether or not the group that left was your target demographic.  Like apple.  Imagine if everyone that's not a hipster stopped buying the computers, even though they're not the target demographic it's still a problem.


Good god, how much MLP merch do bronies buy


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Kentarvos said:


> It's changed a great deal from then. The current generation is much higher quality stuff, if you ask me. And, thus, we're back to the "Did you try watching it"....



DO take note that said person has been inactive since then.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Good god, how much MLP merch do bronies buy




From commissions to pony plush auctions. Let's not forget all the merch on WeLoveFine. All those pony shirt design contests stir up a lot of buzz in the brony fandom to buy shirts and such.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> From commissions to pony plush auctions. Let's not forget all the merch on WeLoveFine. All those pony shirt design contests stir up a lot of buzz in the brony fandom to buy shirts and such.



True, but if Hasbro doesn't see a dime of the artist's money it really doesn't help them much. I suppose those shirts might be an asset though.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> True, but if Hasbro doesn't see a dime of the artist's money it really doesn't help them much. I suppose those shirts might be an asset though.




I'm very curious as to why Hasbro hasn't looked into the plush business.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I'm very curious as to why Hasbro hasn't looked into the plush business.



Ikr? I remember when Beanie Babies ruled the world...its a good idea. :T


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I'm very curious as to why Hasbro hasn't looked into the plush business.


They are, it's just not very good quality.


Conker said:


> Good god, how much MLP merch do bronies buy


A insane amount.  If they ever made better quality toys, like the octavia blind bag prototype, they'd be selling soo much toys it would be insane.  If all their toys were that good they'd be sold out everywhere.


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Song leaked.

I dunno.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Song leaked.
> 
> I dunno.



We'd probably have to wait and see it played in context with the episode but eh, it isn't something I'd slap onto a playlist. Kinda bland compared to the music they had in s1/2.


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aww shieet.  Somebody leaked a recent build of Fighting is Magic on /mlp/.

Dunno how recent, trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Aww shieet.  Somebody leaked a recent build of Fighting is Magic on /mlp/.
> 
> Dunno how recent, trying it out tomorrow.


It's the evo2k build.


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's the evo2k build.



No, that version's up everywhere.

This one is far newer.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> No, that version's up everywhere.
> 
> This one is far newer.


Wonder if someone smuggled out the latest version before the project was killed.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Do we got links to said leaks?


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the problem that I have with MLP is that it was designed for the imagination of children, not man children.

... any takers? Did it work? 

Okay, because that's *actually* a part of how I feel about it. Hasbro and everybody else is now under a lot of pressure from a completely different demographic, or several of them now, who now also have a completely different set of values and input when it comes down to you know, fans supporting the story, going against it, input from your viewership, rather than the shows initially targeted demographics, which I assume were ... kids. But kids wouldn't talk about the writing as much as the adults that follow the show do now, so now IMHO you've got this pressure to please this stronger fan base, and what's worse is that this same fanbase now feels entitled to the show, like they're the ones who "made it".

It's like when I read about investing, and stocks, whatever, that the sheer amount of foreveralone.jpeg tears you can shed about the show is relative to the amount of money you could put into hasbro as a market share.

I guess the way I see it, saving the show from a slow and steady decline is impossible because a million foreveralone.jpeg's are sinking the ship, not that it's in any sort of water, but it's all the butt-hurt tears that there's been a change in the series so emotionally upsetting, or this things fucked up ... that's kind of like a Noah's Arc for people who can't swim in an inches worth of water and there's an inch worth on the deck already from all the crying. So drowning man children ... *everywhere*. But anyway, just voicing my idea's here, which are probably not legitimate to any MLP fan, but really ... that's just what I see at a distance: people, wanting to relive being a kid again, just ... fucking ... you know, slowly ruining crap ... with their adult stink and experience.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

L





Bambi said:


> I think the problem that I have with MLP is that it wasdesigned for the imagination of children, not man children.
> 
> ... any takers? Did it work?
> 
> ...



Adventure Time.


Regular Show.


Avatar: Last Airbender.

Legend of Korra.

Cartoons in general.

Yeah.



Edit:

Oh yeah, pokemon.


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Do we got links to said leaks?



Looks like the torrent's still up.
File looks clean, but you might still want to open it up in a sandbox because lol4chan.



benignBiotic said:


> Wonder if someone smuggled out the latest version before the project was killed.



This isn't the latest version, it doesn't have fluttershy or RD.  I'm pretty sure it will be leaked sometime soon, though.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Danke. Going to sandbox it when I get back from work.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Adventure Time.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


I guess I wanted to add something else, too (bear with me though, because I'm not sure how to ask this.) I like that people have so much fun with y'know, Pokemon, My Little Pony, shit, I remember the DBZ craze at it's height. What I want to know is ... since I'm not a ... fan? I'm not a hardcore fan. I can watch the shows, some of them can be funny, but it's not a heavy interest ... but people enjoy it, so ...

... what can I do from the outside of all of this? Is there anything I can do for the people who want "this" content to be good? I guess, how do I approach and talk about all of this? Because I've got friends that like MLP, but I can't relate to it as much. So, what do I do? What should be my angle being on the outside looking in?


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> I guess I wanted to add something else, too (bear with me though, because I'm not sure how to ask this.) I like that people have so much fun with y'know, Pokemon, My Little Pony, shit, I remember the DBZ craze at it's height. What I want to know is ... since I'm not a ... fan? I'm not a hardcore fan. I can watch the shows, some of them can be funny, but it's not a heavy interest ... but people enjoy it, so ...
> 
> ... what can I do from the outside of all of this? Is there anything I can do for the people who want "this" content to be good? I guess, how do I approach and talk about all of this? Because I've got friends that like MLP, but I can't relate to it as much. So, what do I do? What should be my angle being on the outside looking in?



Find better friends if they obsess over mlp to the point where that's all they talk about. You shouldn't force yourself to like a show just to stay in a conversation.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Find better friends if they obsess over mlp to the point where that's all they talk about. You shouldn't force yourself to like a show just to stay in a conversation.


I agree.

... but fuck me, testing the waters is tough on this shit. I really do, I really want people to be able to take a few moments off their shitty day and immerse themselves in something that's somewhat, an area of escape for them. But man, I also feel like I can't be as liberal with it because holy fuck no, I get stampeded. I guess all of the fan culture now, like where it was and where it's at now ... feels fake. Plastic. Manufactured. Like a thousand different people all trying to ride on the coat-tails of the same idea in terms of marketing the series, influencing the writers, forming ... little occupy style protests over certain elements of fiction. I've never been familiar with that at all, and to be honest, that shit does intimidate me so. 

You're right, Toshabi. I'm just worried about where and when I show my balls. I just lack common sense and tact is what I'm getting at here. I don't know what to do. So, I'm not going to fret over it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bambi I would just enjoy the show however I want. If read you right you have a passing interest in it, but don't want to get in deep because the fandom is so ... bold. So just watch the show when you want and ignore the obnoxious bronies. I really don't think bronies have changed that much in the last two years I've been one. It's just that bronies have been recognized by Hasbro a few times so they feel entitled. 

You're right then. They've become more entitled. We got our Derpy (even though they backpedaled hard), we got our white Celestia figure, and a handful of other things that probably wouldn't have come about if bronies hadn't lobbied for them. Now some bronies think the show runners owe us or something for being such a big group of fans/supporters.

You can always hang with us cool bronies though.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> You can always hang with us cool bronies though.



Your avatar took the response right out from my fingertips.


We're lame bronies!


----------



## Azure (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

it is just a cartoon ya'll. dayum its not like its grave of the fucking fireflies just enjoy that shit if you enjoy it.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> it is just a cartoon ya'll. dayum its not like its grave of the fucking fireflies just enjoy that shit if you enjoy it.



*STOP MOCKING MY RELIGION!!!!*


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> You can always hang with us cool bronies though.


Sweet. 

Yeah, the thing I was getting was the whole fandom is like ... so much of the same that I came out of when Furry started getting big back in 2005-2006. People are VERY enthusiastic about what they do, and who they are, I can't blame them ... but just, fuck. You get burned out on the drama that results pretty quick. Hey, thanks for the positive response. Figured I'd just contribute my 0.02 cents seeing as I had come across an opinion that I've never really expressed until I thought about what bothered me so much about it.

Cheers!


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Glad to have helped.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Response(s), I should've said.

You're included Toshabi. If that was a concern ... just thought I'd mention, I'm starting to like you.


----------



## Azure (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> *STOP MOCKING MY RELIGION!!!!*


your religion is kinky as fuck, at least from what ive seen on all the chans around town


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brb commiting seppuku sudoku.  (read the paragraph titled "Pony Express")


----------



## Azure (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Brb commiting seppuku sudoku.  (read the paragraph titled "Pony Express")


it is the end

bronies will not support human females, their thirst for prepubescent ponygina is too strong. i forsee many lost profits


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Brb commiting seppuku sudoku.  (read the paragraph titled "Pony Express")



Well, it really could have been worse. 

I rather like the fact that its another world they are going to instead of having humans travel to Equestria. And hey, atleast it'll be a new series...so we can still continue to (mostly) love MLP:FIM. We'll just say Equestria Girls is an abomination if it ends up being total crap. XD

 Actually, I have high hopes now actually. I'll miss the magical land they live in, but I must admit it'll be sorta funny seeing how they adapt to what is presumably our world.


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> it is the end
> 
> bronies will not support human females, their thirst for prepubescent ponygina is too strong. i forsee many lost profits



[yt]aGmAmJFUvzM[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> i forsee many lost profits


It's going to divebomb like no tomorrow.

Most likely outcome of the spin off series is that it won't make it past the first episode.  At least it's a spin off series.  That means if it bombs then the original will still be here.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> your religion is kinky as fuck, at least from what ive seen on all the chans around town


Do cartoon horses wink?

Y'know ... j-just curious. For scientific reasons, of course. 

Like this. This was _*purely*_ for scientific reasons. *NSFW "Obese" Pony*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> post


Mark your shit nsfw!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Mark your shit nsfw!


How's that NSFW?

It's just an obese cartoon character hooked up to a breathing machine. There's nothing in there that's not not safe for work. Shit, it's safe for Wal-Mart, so ...

Unless fat, bloating purple horses that sweat a lot scare you.


----------



## Azure (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> Do cartoon horses wink?
> 
> Y'know ... j-just curious. For scientific reasons, of course.
> 
> Like this. This was _*purely*_ for scientific reasons. *NSFW "Obese" Pony*


the best part of that was the pony with the clothespin over its muzzle. also dayum twilight you are gettin FAT girl


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> Unless fat, bloating purple horses that sweat a lot turn you on.



FTFY.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> FTFY.


What can I say?

She's immobile, she's likely going to pass-out soon ... in her own magical juices I might add. And when the medical staff leaves, I'm earning a fuckin' damn cutie mark! 

And it's going to be a penis!


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

doho

/mlp/ is going apeshit right now, this is hilarious


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> What can I say?
> 
> She's immobile, she's likely going to pass-out soon ... in her own magical juices I might add. And when the medical staff leaves, I'm earning a fuckin' damn cutie mark!
> 
> And it's going to be a penis!



That's when the real magic begins.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm scared of this thread now.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> That's when the real magic begins.


Damn straight.

Glad you fixed my original post, as now I apparently am willing to have sex with obese, and immobile imaginary horses in hospital wards. At least I have the advantage of nobody ever doing that once or twice before. And who knows! I might find love.

... or a chicken wing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> Glad you fixed my original post, as now I apparently am willing to have sex with obese, and immobile imaginary horses in hospital wards. At least I have the advantage of nobody ever doing that once or twice before. And who knows! I might find love.
> 
> ... or a chicken wing.


No.  Just no.  Stop talking about your fetishes.  If you want to talk about your fetishes go somewhere else.  FaF is a pg-13 thread.


JamesB said:


> doho
> 
> /mlp/ is going apeshit right now, this is hilarious


If alicorn twilight was drama, this new news makes it look like nothing in comparison.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



cotokun89 said:


> get info in this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nok78waNReM


Double-posting, for a reason!

EDIT: Nevermind, no double post.

Something about ... some ... vidya game getting cancelled. Aleu had the specifics, but it's related to MLP. Just dropping this here.





CannonFodder said:


> No.  Just no.  Stop talking about your  fetishes.  If you want to talk about your fetishes go somewhere else.   _*FaF is a pg-13*_ thread.


PG13.

_*Fuck*_, *I forgot.

*EDIT: Forum, not thread*, *CF.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> Glad you fixed my original post, as now I apparently am willing to have sex with obese, and immobile imaginary horses in hospital wards. At least I have the advantage of nobody ever doing that once or twice before. And who knows! I might find love.
> 
> ... or a chicken wing.



Even Jelly pony pities you, Bambi... :v


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Even Jelly pony pities you, Bambi... :v


LOL

Don't feed the troll! Seriously, CannonFodder is alleging that his virgin ears have never heard of fat, imaginary horses on breathing machines. And it disturbs him. Because he is under the age of 13, and has never once registered with a site called FurAffinity that is just littered with ducks. Dicks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The good news is the spin off will probably die outright.  Fifty bits on one episode before it's canned.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> LOL
> 
> Don't feed the troll! Seriously, CannonFodder is alleging that his virgin ears have never heard of fat, imaginary horses on breathing machines. And it disturbs him. Because he is under the age of 13, and has never once registered with a site called FurAffinity that is just littered with ducks. Dicks.



Fat can be beautiful! Obese is pushing it though. :C

Mrs. Cake is one of my fav ponies just because of her design. Also, because she's living my dream of being married to Mr. Cake. Dat chin. :V


----------



## Ames (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The good news is the spin off will probably die outright.  Fifty bits on one episode before it's canned.



Not gonna happen.

You're forgetting Hasbro's target demographic. (hint: it's still not us)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> You're forgetting Hasbro's target demographic. (hint: it's still not us)


Even if we're not the target demographic it can't save this spin-off.
If something legitemately bombs viewership wise then it bombs viewership wise.  It sure didn't save the movie Zyzzyx Road.  Sometimes no matter how much money you pump into something you can't make it live.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It sure didn't save the movie Zyzzyx Road.  Sometimes no matter how much money you pump into something you can't make it live.


Solid case, CannonFodder.

It's always seemed to me that money is half of the advertising. You make a big production about well, making a big production ... and people turn out to see if that money has bought quality. Unfortunately, they may have just placed their money on something which is designed to feed an even bigger machine, one that's designed to ignore the fiction yet plug and milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> You're forgetting Hasbro's target demographic. (hint: it's still not us)




*New Mission Objective Acquired:* Assassinate Hasbro's target Demographic.



*218 million girls left*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> It's always seemed to me that money is half of the advertising. You make a big production about well, making a big production ... and people turn out to see if that money has bought quality. Unfortunately, they may have just placed their money on something which is designed to feed an even bigger machine, one that's designed to ignore the fiction yet plug and milk it for all it's worth.


Oh oh as someone going into advertising I can answer this.  Advertising is extremely important.  However so is the PR you generate.  The PR for this new spin off series is so far into the red that even if the show is amazingly good it's still going to bomb financially.  You can milk something until it's pretty much dead in the water so long as it has good PR.  However whenever something has negative PR it won't matter how much you try and fund it will still die.

The smart thing for hasbro to do is to air the first episode of equestrian girls to see how the public reacts to it.  If it's a extremely negative reaction like everyone is already reacting then bury it and act like it never existed to begin with.

That's why I'm saying it's not going to make it beyond one episode.  The spin off series hasn't even been officially announced and it's already dead.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh oh as someone going into advertising I can answer this.  Advertising is extremely important.  However so is the PR you generate.  The PR for this new spin off series is so far into the red that even if the show is amazingly good it's still going to bomb financially.  You can milk something until it's pretty much dead in the water so long as it has good PR.  However whenever something has negative PR it won't matter how much you try and fund it will still die.
> 
> The smart thing for hasbro to do is to air the first episode of equestrian girls to see how the public reacts to it.  If it's a extremely negative reaction like everyone is already reacting then bury it and act like it never existed to begin with.
> 
> That's why I'm saying it's not going to make it beyond one episode.  The spin off series hasn't even been officially announced and it's already dead.





Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.
Bronies are not the target demographic.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



> Also, because she's living my dream of being married to Mr. Cake. Dat chin. :V


Yes! I'm not the only one.

Ohhh nooo. Traveling to a new world where they are relatable, human-style girls? I don't like the sound of that. I'll give it a shot but I'll probably vomit or go comatose within ten minutes. How can they even? Huh?

Does anyone think a splinter group of bronies will accept the new show? God, Goliath Chronicles flashbacks T_T


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Bronies are not the target demographic. ... HYPNOTISM


HAHAHAHAHA

Goddamnit Toshabi, CannonFodder <3 awesome guys


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Yes! I'm not the only one.
> 
> Ohhh nooo. Traveling to a new world where they are relatable, human-style girls? I don't like the sound of that. I'll give it a shot but I'll probably vomit or go comatose within ten minutes. How can they even? Huh?
> 
> Does anyone think a splinter group of bronies will accept the new show? God, Goliath Chronicles flashbacks T_T




Gawd, if anything, I hope the art channels don't end up like it did with Discord and some disgusting yellow pony who's name I dare not mention. The only Discord fan art I've been seeing now has that adulterous whore smeared all over Discord's body. >:[




â€‹Go team Twicord!!!!!! >:[


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> ...


It doesn't matter.  My point is equestrian girls is going to be a financial disaster regardless of whether taking into account bronies or not.  Pumping money into something that's a financial disaster doesn't mean it's going to become successful.  

Okay think of it in a advertising perspective.  You can twist, bend, lie and all out tell fabrications to sell a product.  The product in this case being equestrian girls.  However what you can not do is violently force a person to buy it or such.  You can force them to buy by packaging it with another product.  Like if you want to buy a season 2 dvd box set of mlp:fim it would come with a dvd of equestrian girls and thus boost sales for equestrian girls as well.  The one thing you can not do is MAKE someone buy something by itself and of their own accord.  Like let's say equestrian girls comes out as a sole dvd by itself and nobody is buying the dvd from idunno walmart.  How are you going to forcibly make a consumer buy a product in a position where they can just not buy it?

The point of advertising is to make a person believe as though they have to have it.  What happens when a consumer doesn't want to buy it and have no legal obligations to buy it and it's not packaged with another product?

Equestrian girls has such negative PR in a single day that if I were on the advertising team for it I would immediately ask for a transfer.  The reason being you can't force a individual to buy your product.  At the end of the day consumers vote with their wallets.  If nobody likes equestrian girls then how will they generate money?

Basically what I am getting at is if nobody watches equestrian girls, nobody buys the dolls for it, and nobody buys any dvds or products related to it then how will they turn a profit?


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Basically what I am getting at is if nobody watches equestrian girls, nobody buys the dolls for it, and nobody buys any dvds or products related to it then how will they turn a profit?


I think what whoever that was is trying to say is will there not be scores of girls (IE: The intended audience) who will eat Equestria Girls up?


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It doesn't matter.  My point is equestrian girls is going to be a financial disaster regardless of whether taking into account bronies or not.  Pumping money into something that's a financial disaster doesn't mean it's going to become successful.
> 
> Okay think of it in a advertising perspective.  You can twist, bend, lie and all out tell fabrications to sell a product.  The product in this case being equestrian girls.  However what you can not do is violently force a person to buy it or such.  You can force them to buy by packaging it with another product.  Like if you want to buy a season 2 dvd box set of mlp:fim it would come with a dvd of equestrian girls and thus boost sales for equestrian girls as well.  The one thing you can not do is MAKE someone buy something by itself and of their own accord.  Like let's say equestrian girls comes out as a sole dvd by itself and nobody is buying the dvd from idunno walmart.  How are you going to forcibly make a consumer buy a product in a position where they can just not buy it?
> 
> ...




Let me simplify my complicated post: 

8 year old girls and moms won't give a fuck and will still watch it aka the target demographic. 

8 year old girls and moms will purchase the products.

8 year old girls and moms will continue to funnel money into Hasbro's pockets.





Hasbro will be toasting the kick off of this new show with a champagne glass filled with your tears.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Let me simplify my complicated post:
> 
> 8 year old girls and moms won't give a fuck and will still watch it aka the target demographic.
> 
> ...


And I'm going to be laughing when it gets canned after the first episode going, "I told you so".

Also since it's a spin off series it has no brand recognition.  My little pony's brand recognition only extends to ponies and thus will not help equestrian girls.

The point of my little pony and the spin off is to advertise the toy line and thus generate revenue.  Equestrian girls would have anyone trying to come up with ads for it crying themselves to sleep cause it's a advertiser's worst nightmare


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Totally watching the spin off show now to support it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Totally watching the spin off show now to support it.


The problem is that the way my little pony generates profit is from the toys.  In order for you to support it you would have to buy the toys as well.  The commercials only cover basic costs.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The problem is that the way my little pony generates profit is from the toys.  In order for you to support it you would have to buy the toys as well.  The commercials only cover basic costs.




There we go!



You completely destroyed your own argument you made early how "NO ONE WILL WATCH THIS SHOW SO THEY WILL PULL IT SINCE IT WON'T MAKE EM MONEY =[". The money is made from the toys, which are bought by little girls/moms. 



Settle down, brony!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> There we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay let me ask a question.  What mom is going to buy their daughter dolls of blue, purple and pink people?


----------



## Conker (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No fucks are given about a spinoff series. I was afraid humans would show up in this MLP world, and that would really shatter things for me. But some spinoff series? Bugger it. I just won't watch it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay let me ask a question.  What mom is going to buy their daughter dolls of blue people?



The ones that have to put up with temper tantrums and give in because this is the age of giving in and not spanking the shit out of the brat :V

But still CF you're giving way too many fucks about a spinoff series and whether or not it will fail. And that's saying something coming from someone who gives too many fucks about everything.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Arguing with CF at anything:



[yt]faLSbreXHcg[/yt]



Either or, I'm seriously enjoying how much angst is coming out of the general brony community out of this. Hasbro is my brand new favorite company.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm pretty sure little girls are going to love it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> I'm pretty sure little girls are going to love it


 
Indeed. Remember CF, there were kids who loved the first incarnation of MLP waaaaaaay back in the 80's. And it was shit. Hell, look at GI Joe or Transformers (also made by Hasbro) and how they launched a gazillion toys into kids houses. 

The show turning to crap has never been a tragedy for toymakers...its a tragedy for good story telling.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hinalle K. said:


> I'm pretty sure little girls are going to love it


You do know equestrian girl's target demographic is teenage girls right?  Their target demographic is no longer little girls.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I just found that promo for the last episode of the season. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZM_2Z3kXwA

It's got motherfucking Mallory Hagan!!!!!! Oh, when I was just a wee goddess I wanted to be just like her. Everyone knew her name, and all the boys secretly wanted to ask her to the school dances. Totally gonna watch it just for her. 

:V


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You do know equestrian girl's target demographic is teenage girls right?  Their target demographic is no longer little girls.




You do know that you're throwing a tantrum over a teenage girl's cartoon show, right?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

picture her as a hooman girl and you've got hasbro's response to all this butthurt


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Larson doesn't know about equestrian girls meaning he probably isn't working on it.  If writers of studio B don't know about it then in all probability they're not the ones working on it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Bambi said:


> Do cartoon horses wink?
> 
> Y'know ... j-just curious. For scientific reasons, of course.



Sure they do.


Also, more proof that Celestia is useless.


----------



## Yoshiya (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> Bronies are not the target demographic.
> ...



Rather, if bronies _are_ the target demographic, then the creepy uncle who rubs his nuts all over the table/crockery/family pets when talking to you is the _reason_ you have Christmas dinner.




CannonFodder said:


> Okay let me ask a question. What mom is going to buy their daughter dolls of blue, purple and pink people?


The same moms that buy their daugher
Bratz
Furbies (creepy motherfuckers)
Those baby dolls that piss themselves
Dora the Explorer toys
Toy cleaning trolleys
Those terrible DS kids games
etc

Children bitch, children get. I can't think of many toys that haven't had parents wondering "Jesus Christ why do you little bastards want this crap?"


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Yoshiya said:


> The same moms that buy their daugher
> Bratz
> Furbies (creepy motherfuckers)
> Those baby dolls that piss themselves


Bratz are geniunely scary because of the fact that they sexualize childhood and teach prepubescent girls how to act in a sexualy suggestive manner.  While other dolls like barby just set up a idealized version of womenhood, bratz on the other hand set a dangerous precendence towards setting up a idealization of children to act in a promescious manner.  Basically if your child starts acting like the characters in bratz you had better have chris hasnen on speed dial in case a stranger with free candy walks up to your kid cause they're acting like the characters.
Tl:dr; Bratz are not age appropriate.

Furbies are fun to light on fire.
I don't even have a clue why a kid would enjoy a doll that pees itself.


There is some good news about the season finale.  It probably isn't half bad.  I could give out some new spoilers, but with how many spoilers have already been leaked it's probably we all just wait until saturday.  However-


Spoiler: Not a major plot spoiler but still big



Celestia is going to sing


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> The ones that have to put up with temper tantrums and give in because this is the age of giving in and not spanking the shit out of the brat :V
> 
> But still CF you're giving way too many fucks about a spinoff series and whether or not it will fail. And that's saying something coming from someone who gives too many fucks about everything.


Yeah CannFodd chill. Even if Equestrian Girls tanks who cares, it's a shitty MLP:FiM spin off. We'll always have The series proper.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> We'll always have The series proper.


At least it's a spin off series.  The good news of this is that means the rumors of humans in season 4 were false and that it will be non-canon. It won't affect the main show at all or financially affect the main show.

It's a high school setting with blue and purple people and will probably follow the main character as the main character writes about their experiences with their friends after moving to a new town as well as one oddly colored hyperactive best friend.
Why does that sound familiar for some reason?


----------



## DrakeSparrowTree (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I whatched two episodes, by the end I was laughing at the whole concept of MPL.
Now I don't hate it nor anyone that whatches it. I just can't see how it is interesting. But I guess it's because people think different.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Remember the red spy parody of the babs seed song?  This video is glorious!-
[YT]S-aWgyUHLbk[/YT]


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's another link for Fighting Is Magic : https://t.co/qVd4a6hq
Haven't had a chance to check it out myself yet, it's supposed to be a recent version.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Haven't had a chance to check it out myself yet, it's supposed to be a recent version.


Since it's about 97% of the way done I give it only a couple weeks until someone finishes the recent version.  A couple months at most.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay let me ask a question.  What mom is going to buy their daughter dolls of blue, purple and pink people?


Blue people? Smurfs? 

Now back to business. I'm going to have vote for the introduction of humans to the show. The reason being is because then I have a chance of getting dinosaur characters. So as far as I know there has been no official Equestria is on Earth statement. There have been hints however with Fluttershy mentioning France & of the occurrence of many Earth creatures both real; birds & reptiles & mythological. I'd have to agree though with hoping Equestria is the product of a post apocalyptic world. I prefer this scenario to Mad Max's take on it, heh. Anyway if humans are introduced that would further support Equestria being related to Earth. I can totally see Twilight using her time traveling powers to meet supposed humans. So that being said gets me one step closer to getting dinosaurs to appear on the show. If she can go back to visit humans she can also visit the age of the dinosaurs. 

Also I know the MLP & MLP: FiM have separate continuities but a lot of things overlap. The old series had Cutesaurus http://www.etherella.com/scrapbook2/cutesaurus.htm . Even though the design kinda creeps me out a little it's very existence gives me hope that dinosaurs will overlap into MLP: FiM. If they do add them I know FiM will portray them well.

A girl can dream.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Also I know the MLP & MLP: FiM have separate continuities but a lot of things overlap. The old series had Cutesaurus http://www.etherella.com/scrapbook2/cutesaurus.htm . Even though the design kinda creeps me out a little it's very existence gives me hope that dinosaurs will overlap into MLP: FiM. If they do add them I know FiM will portray them well.



XD I remember seeing that on the Nostaglia Chick's MLP reveiw...they had giraffes and wierd seaponies too. I'm all for adding some of the older stuff into the show, esp. if it involves witches and the smooze. 

It seems that they always treat their baddies with a certain amount of dignity (Reformed Discord NEVER happened). I'd love to see the witches as more spiritual creatures and the smooze as some disaster from inside the earth. That'd be cool.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> (Reformed Discord NEVER happened)



Amen!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah the leaked version isn't actually a new leak, but someone modified the evo2k version and added in versus AI.  Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash still aren't playable, but it's pretty darn complete.  Theoretically someone could be able to finish the game.  With such a hugely advertised game someone probably is working on finishing it, they're probably just doing it in secret.  Most of the work is done already, it would just need a couple months to finish up cause it's not the latest build.  If it were the latest build it would be done within weeks.

AJ: Don't let her get close and you just need to jump to avoid her level 3
Twilight: Don't let her read her book and jump above her attacks and just jump to avoid her level 3
Rarity: Lay the beat down on her and don't let up.  Avoiding her level 3 is a pain.  However you can avoid it by quickly dashing to the other side while it's activating so she misses.  Also keep flipping sides if she has level 3 so she doesn't have a clear shot.
Pinkie: She is just insane to go up against.  It's like a hail storm of combos.  Holy shit her level 3 is hard to avoid.

Also don't jump unless you are dodging.  If you jump be ready for a counter move.  Teleporting opens you up to a ton of combos.  Only teleport if you need to get out of a combo.  Don't waste the level three attacks unless they are for certain in targeting range.

Also there is online multiplayer as long as you have a server.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

i cant believe you guis watch a show for girls. dafuq lol. :V


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> i cant believe you guis watch a show for girls. dafuq lol. :V


ikr


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't believe we're discussing horse winking and MLP. Sadly, I know what that term means (THANKS FURRIES). And sadly I've seen MLP art of... yea (THANKS CLOPPERS).

Let's have some nice stuff now.

DR WHOOVES VINYL FIGURE OMG YOU CAN HAVE ALL MY MONEY.
I like the guy who claims the BBC will sue. First off there's no concrete connection with this character and Dr Who, besides the hair style. Plus they can do a pony parody of a character and get away with it because it's "parody", like if they decided to put a Captain Kirk pony character in the show, as long as there's some differences, say naming the character Captain Birk, they could do it.

I also saw a supposed screenshot of the new "human" show but it's on FB, and I can't figure out how to link the picture itself. Silly FB.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else see the clip of Saturday's episode? I like it. Honestly I'm pretty interested in the episode. The song was pretty good. I guess Twilight's spell erases the five's memories of their former talents? And why does she get to be a princess after this particular incident? 

My MLP nerdiness is piqued. I'm so psyched for Sat's episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit.  The finale may be a musical.  The number of leaked songs equal up to over half the episode and there's still more on the way.


----------



## Conker (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy shit.  The finale may be a musical.  The number of leaked songs equal up to over half the episode and there's still more on the way.


I'm really interested, and looking forward to it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know what I would like to have in season 4?  Ellen McClain voicing a villain.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Holy shit.  The finale may be a musical.  The number of leaked songs equal up to over half the episode and there's still more on the way.


Well, you were right about that.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

:squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee: 



Spoiler: the new episode wow



"Alicorn Party!!!!"

Expect a lot people using the term liquid pride from now on. 

I feel like the wings are sorta counter productive because couldn't she just use magic to get off the ground? At least she looks cool & has a princess title now.

A bunch of people were b!tching about it in the comments below the youtube video I saw. I don't know I thought it was good. I like heavy music based episodes.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't really know what to think. "You've shown that you have the qualities it takes to be a princess" =/= being a princess since that's not how monarchies work, so that in itself is annoying.

I was hoping it was accidental magic that turned her into an Alicorn, but I also knew that wouldn't happen. It's so clearly a toy grab. 

At least even Twi was like "dafuq?" And Celestia once again acts as a plot device making really silly decisions for fuckall reasons. 

The beginning was cool, and the whole cutie mark thing says a lot. "My cutie mark has changed so I must do this as my job now!" is pretty bizarre, and probably how Equestria winds up operating without the need of a military force. I smell some interesting fanfics out of that--I won't read any of them of course.

OOOOOOOOOH!

I wonder if Derpy showing back up (FUCKING YES YES YES) and the show's last line being Twilight singing "everything will be alright" or something of that sort is a nod to everyone about the quality of the show not dipping down. Probably reading too far into things, but it kinda felt that way.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, you were right about that.


I'm watching it right now and dang that's a ton of songs.

Also I was half expecting at 14:00 Discord show up and say, "Welcome to the afterlife Twilight.  You're dead" :V

Pinkie's spit take was hilarious.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler



So, Celestia DID raise Twilight to ascend to alicorn'ness


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just saw the new episode. Get ready for some cold, hard critique people.




Spoiler: about[/FONT



]Ok, the first 1 minute? Utterly pointless. It's just musical padding and it is sorta clunky to go straight from show tunes to "OMFG!! Rarity what is wrong with your ass?" The songs were bad even for standard bad MLP songs. They were just bland and lazy, tell me you'll be humming that song "I have to find a way" like you did with "Winter Wrap Up" or the "This Day Aria". Really it felt like they put songs in because every other finale had songs and they couldn't think up dialogue. 

The story was awful although it had potential...perhaps with better writers it could have been one of the best but as it stands...I'd rather watch the Discord reformation episode. 

But to be fair, it had some precious few good moments. The joke about zapping Twilight was funny and better yet the Alicorn transformation felt epic. Also, Celestia was the best singer in the ep. 

Not enough of the good to go around though. Sadly, if next season continues to keep this up, I'm out. This series got alotta rope because it was doing things different and better than a lot of other kids shows out there. Once it lowers itself, it loses that status. :/


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm watching it right now and dang that's a ton of songs.
> 
> Also I was half expecting at 14:00 Discord show up and say, "Welcome to the afterlife Twilight.  You're dead" :V
> 
> Pinkie's spit take was hilarious.



"No. I refuse to believe the afterlife is run by you. The universe is not so badly designed."


----------



## Ames (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode was overly meh.  Whole thing felt rushed as hell.

But whatever.
[yt]vWIJPe912ic[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Episode was overly meh.  Whole thing felt rushed as hell.
> 
> But whatever.
> [yt]vWIJPe912ic[/yt]


Fucking love that guy and his videos.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Episode was overly meh.  Whole thing felt rushed as hell.
> 
> But whatever.
> [yt]vWIJPe912ic[/yt]


. . . Wait so if Twilight's most OP power in the show is the can teleport like crazy whereas other unicorns can barely teleport at all does that mean Twilight can now teleport across the globe with no effort?

"Spike send this letter"
"Whoops I send the wrong letter, that was my tax return instead"
*bam*
"Sorry Princess Celestia here's my letter, I accidentally sent you my tax return"
*bam*
"Spike did you finish lunch yet?"

I really hope she knows how to teleport without teleporting into objects.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Episode was overly meh.  Whole thing felt rushed as hell.
> 
> But whatever.
> [yt]vWIJPe912ic[/yt]


Yeah.
I thought it was going to be a two parter.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Episode was overly meh. Whole thing felt rushed as hell.





Flippy said:


> I thought it was going to be a two parter.


Well, it's technically a 3 parter. This was just sort of a build up to the season 4 openers.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-etpK4tG-oFc/UR7UrkDBWkI/AAAAAAABT7Q/vplCi5LHhcw/s1600/Capture.JPG


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It was a meh episode.  The songs were meh, the plot direction was meh.  What happened when twilight got alicorned was pretty cool and the sequence.
If I had to summarize my feelings on the episode, "I have no feelings one way or the other".

Also Derpy is back.


Spoiler: the derpy drama is back



I laughed though cause you remember Yamino on deviantart?  She is throwing the biggest fucking tantrum cause she no longer can file or contact the site staff to try and get someone banned or such and is resorting to trying to contact the ACLU and lawyers to sue deviantart for not issuing bans she wants, suing the people disagreeing with her and such.  It's pretty damn hilarious cause even DA is fed up with her.  It's going to be pretty funny cause she's trying to sue people now since DA is like, "we're tired of your shit".  She's trying to sue DA, /mlp/, and DA users.

Dear Princess Celestia,
Today I learned threatening to sue thousands upon thousands of random people on the internet gets you nowhere.


Nelson laugh.sfx


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's to hoping season 4 will return to season 2 level quality.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Here's to hoping season 4 will return to season 2 level quality.


Yeah.  This whole season has been meh, not bad, just meh.


----------



## Ames (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah.  This whole season has been meh, not bad, just meh.



For me, the episodes have been hit-or-miss.  Some are awesome, others are just depressingly meh.  Might just be me but I see huge discrepancies between the quality levels of each episode this season.  I find it quite bizarre.

Also lol @ them trying to sell physical copies of the horsefucker brony documentary at $40+shipping.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Also lol @ them trying to sell physical copies of the horsefucker brony documentary at $40+shipping.


HAHA, and they wonder why it's not selling?

Also I just realize something. . Doesn't this episode imply the reason why Starswirl never finished the spell is that he didn't know the "magic of friendship".  I know in canon that he's probably been dead for millenia, but haha, that's kind of funny since it's implying he sucked at friendship.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The songs were meh


The songs were great, especially that second one. The vocals were done incredibly well.

I thought most of the season was pretty great. I don't get a lot of the complaining I've been seeing everywhere. /unpopular opinion


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I thought most of the season was pretty great. I don't get a lot of the complaining I've been seeing everywhere. /unpopular opinion



I thought most of the season was done pretty well too. We got to see character development so the Cutie Mark Crusaders aren't annoying. We got to see Discord development. We got to see two episodes that had simultaneous storylines and overlapped in the same appropriate scenes. 

Yet some parts just make me wonder if Hasbro didn't even care. The writers were a little _too_ proud of the songs they wrote in the finale. Essentially you can cut all the non-singing out and not miss a thing. What also bugs me is that TWilight and Celestia never have to answer for that. oh no we just destroyed everything...but that's okay I fixed it. Wudge....

As for the Princess Twilight...at least they had buildup. Unlike Cadence and Shining Armour, who just pop up out of nowhere with no buildup. It's like *poof* HEre we are.  Season 3 at least acknowledges them.

I mean Hasbro could have done SO much better....


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The songs were great, especially that second one. The vocals were done incredibly well.
> 
> I thought most of the season was pretty great. I don't get a lot of the complaining I've been seeing everywhere. /unpopular opinion


I'm not saying it was a bad season, I'm just meh about it.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Very forced and meh episode. If it were to be a 2-3 parter, they should've included it in this season because everything about that episode was very scattered and filled with more holes than a sponge. That whole 2-3 parter statement just feels like a cock tease to try to convince the watchers to stay with the show, if anything. It honestly felt like they were working on something grand (like possibly a new villain coming in with the plot) but were told last minute that they had to scrap all of that and make something new on the spot in a few weeks to support the Princess Twilight Sparkle toy line. Either or, the qualifications to be an alicorn seem.... confusing. I feel like Twilight actually did way more notable things to earn the right to be an alicorn than to fix a stupid, meaningless spell. An understanding of your lessons spell? I don't think Twilight Sparkle has ever really had a day where she didn't truly understand them (this season anyways, since they haven't had to write an episode for a loooong while). Overall this was just a very very w/e season that felt like it was pushed out just because they could and not because they had strong, creative story ideas designed like they did with the first two seasons (With exception to a couple of episodes. You can really feel what the lack of Lauren Faust does to the overall quality of this show. 



MLP feels like that beloved prized dog we loved so much that got hit with a terminal illness, but rather than to put it down to let it rest in peace, they're going to keep it on hard core life support and drag it on for as long as they could. It doesn't hurt their original intentions with it or sales, because that will never change, for this show was just meant for advertisement. It does, however, take a stab at creative cartoon animation as a whole. But as is with all of my posts, this is just my views, thoughts and speculations.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Very forced and meh episode. If it were to be a 2-3 parter, they should've included it in this season because everything about that episode was very scattered and filled with more holes than a sponge. That whole 2-3 parter statement just feels like a cock tease to try to convince the watchers to stay with the show, if anything. It honestly felt like they were working on something grand (like possibly a new villain coming in with the plot) but were told last minute that they had to scrap all of that and make something new on the spot in a few weeks to support the Princess Twilight Sparkle toy line. Either or, the qualifications to be an alicorn seem.... confusing. I feel like Twilight actually did way more notable things to earn the right to be an alicorn than to fix a stupid, meaningless spell. An understanding of your lessons spell? I don't think Twilight Sparkle has ever really had a day where she didn't truly understand them (this season anyways, since they haven't had to write an episode for a loooong while). Overall this was just a very very w/e season that felt like it was pushed out just because they could and not because they had strong, creative story ideas designed like they did with the first two seasons (With exception to a couple of episodes. You can really feel what the lack of Lauren Faust does to the overall quality of this show.
> 
> 
> 
> MLP feels like that beloved prized dog we loved so much that got hit with a terminal illness, but rather than to put it down to let it rest in peace, they're going to keep it on hard core life support and drag it on for as long as they could. It doesn't hurt their original intentions with it or sales, because that will never change, for this show was just meant for advertisement. It does, however, take a stab at creative cartoon animation as a whole. But as is with all of my posts, this is just my views, thoughts and speculations.


It's very likely like you said it was supposed to be a 2 or 3 parter, but hasbro intervened.

Personally I think they just moved parts 2 and 3 to season 4.  The reason being is that there's several songs floating about that take place after her coronation including the octavia duet.

In all probability-
Studio B, "Let's make a three part finale!"
Hasbro, "Nope we want it to end at the princess coronation"
Studio B, "But that's only the first part"
Hasbro, "Then make it work"
Studio B, ". . . Let's move parts 2 and 3 to season four then!"

At least Hasbro didn't force them to end the season on a cliff hanger.  That would have sucked.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked the finale but I understand all of the criticism I'm seeing. I thought it was pretty entertaining overall. Seeing the ponies fumble through their new roles was funny. The most glaring problem for me was how forced it felt. The whole plot (Celest giving Twilight a difficult task to I guess determine whether or not she's ready to be a princess) was silly and a stretch even given how esoteric Celestia is. Plus like Toshabi said Twilight has done so many more impressive things than simply finishing this spell in one episodes time. 

I liked the music which surprised me. After the first song I thought they were decent. The cutie mark song was cool and so was Celestia singing. Man I don't care how plot-devicey Celestia is I will always be a Celest fan boy.

Because the episode was such a jumble of good and bad components I'm having a hard time imagining what season 4 will be like :-/

Edit: *Hey CannFodd* what's this surprise that was supposed to be even bigger than Twilight becoming a princess? I was looking forward to it, but got nuttin. I was pissed.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It was suppose to be the return of derpy, I'm guessing. If having a gimmick pony back was suppose to be the surprise then I'm even more disappointed. 



Either or, I have a feeling the season openers for four will be the animation staff trying to figure out how to make twilight sparkle a unicorn again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Because the episode was such a jumble of good and bad components I'm having a hard time imagining what season 4 will be like :-/
> 
> Edit: *Hey CannFodd* what's this surprise that was supposed to be even bigger than Twilight becoming a princess? I was looking forward to it, but got nuttin. I was pissed.


My guess is they'll take what worked and toss out what didn't work.  Like I don't think we'll see a return of spike randomly acting like a klutz or the return of sombra, but we may see a return of chrysalis, discord, babs seed, trixie and other characters.


Eh apparently it's supposed to be in season 4.  There's a octavia song floating about that takes place after the princess coronation  It's a big deal song also.  Like "smile smile smile" level of emphasis.  My guess is that like I said the finale was supposed to be 3 parts, but got chopped off after the first part and like studio b said we'll see parts 2 and 3 of the princess coronation next season.  There's several songs that take place after the princess coronation and if they are telling the truth that this is just the first part of a 3 part story arc we'll see octavia and such doing their musical bit next season.  If I'm right, and you're a fan of rarity and octavia you're going to want a change of pants for the season 4 first two episodes _cause it's going to elevate octavia from background pony to secondary character_.

I really wish they hadn't chopped the three parter after the first bit cause that sucks we didn't get to see her yet and are going to have to wait for season 4.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That's funny because I've never liked Octavia. I'm not trying to be a jerk, she never really interested me. An Octavia song would be cool though.

P.S: Derpy wasn't in this season at all was she?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> P.S: Derpy wasn't in this season at all was she?


Derpy was in the finale seven times.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it just me or when Twilight went to that void were Celestia was that it turned into the construct loading program scene from the matrix?


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Derpy was in the finale seven times.


Woops. Don't drink and watch ponies kids. Well that makes me happy.

That place Twilight vanished to was nuts. That was so strange for MLP: FiM. Liked it though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Flippy said:


> Is it just me or when Twilight went to that void were Celestia was that it turned into the construct loading program scene from the matrix?


My guess is that there's a higher plain of existence wherein Celestia, Luna, maybe discord and other characters can go to, aka a non-mortal realm.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My guess is that there's a higher plain of existence wherein Celestia, Luna, maybe discord and other characters can go to, aka a non-mortal realm.


Sort of like how Luna is a dream creeper? 

Here's a question. What have been your favorite developments in season 3?

- Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed, Babs Seed. I like Babs a lot.
- Rainbow joining the Wonderbolts Academy. I'm not even an RD fan yet her getting into the academy made me smile.
- Luna the dream creeper. I think that's really cool.

And while you're at it favorite S3 episode.

- Tie between _Sleepless in Ponyville_ and _Apple Family Reunion_. I love the CMCs and I love my Apples so it's a tough call.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just for sidekicks was my favorite episode this season. It was the only episode i really remember from this season.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just saw the new episode (yeah, I'm a little slow on this).


Loved. It.


Princess Twilight was always a foregone conclusion, and between this and "Wonderbolts Academy" it's nice to see the writers building on what's been established from the very first episode. The show is moving forward. That's a good thing. It's a sign that the writers are taking the show seriously, and if Hasbro's demands mean that the show gets to tell new, interesting storylines, then it's a necessary evil. Plus, it's kind of in her name. Celestia is day. Luna is night. And Twilight is... well, guess.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll give "Just for Sidekicks" the honor of my pick for best episode of the season. Funny, well paced, and had a few surprises in it. I suppose I'll even give the Crystal Empire Opening a runner up spot simply because they tried to go with an epic story line and had some nice moments like the door that leads to your worst fear. Just wish it didn't have those awful songs though. 

I'd probably list "Spike at your Service" as the worst. Closely followed by the finale.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I honestly think they should've had this episode be the series/generation arc finale if it followed a similar formula like this. Season 3 proved that MLP will turn into just another cartoon. It'll occasionally have a pretty good episode every now and then, but for the most part, it'll just be another meh cartoon series. At least then, the "horrors of having Twilight Sparkle be a princess" would've been easier for the fans to take in. I really wouldn't have mind if they had taken another 2-3 weeks for this episode had it been increased in length and had the story much more organized than how it was presented now.


I believe I would've had the series have a graceful ending then to have it turn into just another advertisement. It's a little unsettling wondering where the series would go from here on out when such a dramatic turn happened in it's story without any actual explanation all for the sake of selling a toy. I believe I would've just had a spin off take its place to advertise toys than to allow this particular generation take a hit to its reputation like this. Once again, these are pretty much my own views, thoughts and opinions. I don't believe Hasbro really minds, seeing how their target audience will continue to go unaffected, however, I believe the animation and story team should take some things into consideration for the sake of their own pride in their work.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't see how it's a "hit to the show's reputation." What reputation? Most people outside of the brony community just consider it another show for kids, and they'll probably continue as such. People really need to just come to terms with the fact that this is a merchandise-driven show, and stories done to sell toys come with the territory. Transformers and G.I. Joe did it all the time. Again, at least wait until the body gets cold before you start writing your eulogy.


----------



## Conker (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Just for Sidekicks" was my favorite this season as well, and "Spike at your Service" was the worst, mostly because Spike ran around with the idiot stick. When AJ first saved him and his eyes with all goofy huge, if that had stayed throughout the episode, we could have written it off as some dragon code fucking with his brain. But nope! He was just an idiot there.

Babs Seed has been an amazing introduction though. I love her character, and the CMC on the whole have been better.

Season has been pretty "meh" with some good stuff and some mediocre stuff. Plenty of good ideas not going to their full potential (Sombra being one). 

I'll keep going on though. But, I think most of us will


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh no I had thankfully forgotten about _Spike at Your Service_. That episode was awful. Like worse than _Mare-Do-Well_ awful. It's probably my least favorite episode in the series 0_o


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> I don't see how it's a "hit to the show's reputation." What reputation? Most people outside of the brony community just consider it another show for kids, and they'll probably continue as such. People really need to just come to terms with the fact that this is a merchandise-driven show, and stories done to sell toys come with the territory. Transformers and G.I. Joe did it all the time. Again, at least wait until the body gets cold before you start writing your eulogy.




When a show's story writing is well done, it stands out amongst people that watch that medium of entertainment. That's a reputation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Closely followed by the finale.


As much as I want to dislike the finale for the problems with it, I can understand what led to the problems.

Studio B, "Let's make a three part finale and it'll be awesome to have a longer arc than two episodes!"
Hasbro, "Hey by the way we want the season finale to end at twilight's coronation"
Studio B, "But that's only the first part and we've already started production"
Hasbro, "Make it work.  Later, ciao"
Studio B, ". . . fuck"

Chopping up a story arc already in production would cause severe problems.  Which is why in all probability we got that first song at the beginning of the episode.  In all probability it served as padding to fill the 22 minutes once they got the bad news they had to fill up the lost time with something.  The writers already said they consider it to be a three part story arc and that parts 2 and 3 are in season 4, we know there's songs about twilight struggling with the duties of being a princess, and there's another extremely spoilerific song, which in all probability means the axe came down to chop the finale in half way way too late in production.

Most likely scenario is that season 4 the show will continue right after the coronation with Twilight learning to perform the duties of how to act like a princess and her royal duties and such, but struggling to do so and then conflict arises in which she has to prove herself competent as a ruler.


Tl:dr; The finale was okay considering it got chopped off at only the first part.  It could have ended horribly if the axe fell too late to do anything about it and we probably would have wound up with a cliff hanger instead.

We're just going to have to wait for season 4 to see parts 2 and 3 unfortunately.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My favorite episode of the season is probably "Sleepless In Ponyville," just because I fucking love Scootaloo and Luna. Least favorite? I'd go with "Spike At Your Service" but that one was more forgettable than anything. Plus it stars my least favorite of the Mane Six and Spike, so I wasn't expecting much. IMO, the worst episode was the crushing disappointment that was "The Crystal Empire."


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> When a show's story writing is well done, it stands out amongst people that watch that medium of entertainment. That's a reputation.



Again, MLP's reputation outside of bronies is pretty much "It's just a show for kids." That's not going to change.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> Again, MLP's reputation outside of bronies is pretty much "It's just a show for kids." That's not going to change.




"Outside of bronies".


People became bronies because of the show's content. When you take away the witty and creative writing of the show, the whole community that spawned from it all would never have happened. Bronies didn't come out of no where, you know.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> As much as I want to dislike the finale for the problems with it, I can understand what led to the problems.



I understand why it it had problems as well. But it doesn't stop it from being inferior. If it stinks, it stinks. 



TheMaskedBandit said:


> Again, MLP's reputation outside of bronies is pretty much "It's just a show for kids." That's not going to change.



Actually, that's not true. Several people in the media noticed Faust (and team)'s work was a step above normal standards for children before bronies ever came into the picture. What Toshabi's pointing out is that this show's quality has declined in such a way that it is no longer "not your average kids show". It's just a cartoon now. A boring one that takes no chances and talks down to kids. 

If you like shows like that, that's fine. There's gonna be a movie and a season 4 so look forward to that. But for the people who enjoyed seeing something really rare and even groundbreaking for little girls, its pretty disappointing. Look, kids shows are the only things in the world where ppl go "Oh, its just for kids, it's ok if its crap." 

You don't see them do that for food...or car seats. It's only with entertainment or stories and its because people forget the importance of those years to a child's development. We should introduce kids to high quality things to encourage them to strive for greatness not toss any old shit on the tv to use as a babysitter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Personally call me a optimist, but I think season 4 will be better than season 3.  The reason being is they'll have a larger budget, more episodes to work with and such.

If you cut down on the amount of money you can spend on a season and cut the season down to thirteen episodes there's only so much you can do with it.  It'd be like cutting down the amount of money you give a artist for a commission and cutting down how much time they can work on it expecting for the end result to be as good as if you had paid them full price.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I understand why it it had problems as well. But it doesn't stop it from being inferior. If it stinks, it stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how it talks down to kids. Care to give me an example?


And never takes chances? Have you seen "Keep Calm and Flutter On"? How about "One Bad Apple"? Sure, Babs never really gets reprimanded but it's still a pretty heavy subject. "The Crystal Empire" and Magic Duel" canonized the existence of black magic in Equestria. Or, how about, you know, making the main character of the series *a fucking GODDESS* in the season finale.


Also, nice veiled personal attack. "If you like shitty TV, then keep liking shitty TV. See if I care." Way to keep things civil.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> And never takes chances? Have you seen "Keep Calm and Flutter On"? How about "One Bad Apple"? Sure, Babs never really gets reprimanded but it's still a pretty heavy subject. "The Crystal Empire" and Magic Duel" canonized the existence of black magic in Equestria. Or, how about, you know, making the main character of the series *a fucking GODDESS* in the season finale.



The sort of chances I'm talking about aren't of changing some goofy bad guy into a good guy or of introducing a mean spirited girl who is forgiven in an instant, MB. I'm talking about more big picture things. For instance, how bout the fact that someone actually decided to create characters with depth in a show for little girls? (If you've seen the previous generations of MLP, you'll see why this is a miracle.) All of the mane six have negative traits and have to overcome them. Also, I must say that the general ass kickin' moments are also a good example. Generally, shows aimed a little girls try to avoid conflict. MLP was famous for this. Just look at the 80's version compared to transformers. Boys get kickass robots who have a good vs. evil story and give the girls...parties and catty dialogue. :/ Now we get fights with Diamond dogs and hydra chases, and battles with Changlings. 

And seriously? "Black magic" in a kids show? Never seen that before...oh except for That Legend of Zelda Cartoon, Smurfs, He-man, the Little Mermaid tv series, Aladdin tv series, Darkwing duck, Duck Tails, Danny Phantom, Gummy bears, and Powerpuff girls. But who watched/watches those, am I right?

It talks down to kids when it stops telling a story well. When it suggests "You're too stupid for quality. Eat these pretty colored ponies up"


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> The sort of chances I'm talking about aren't of changing some goofy bad guy into a good guy or of introducing a mean spirited girl who is forgiven in an instant, MB. I'm talking about more big picture things. For instance, how bout the fact that someone actually decided to create characters with depth in a show for little girls? (If you've seen the previous generations of MLP, you'll see why this is a miracle.) All of the mane six have negative traits and have to overcome them. Also, I must say that the general ass kickin' moments are also a good example. Generally, shows aimed a little girls try to avoid conflict. MLP was famous for this. Just look at the 80's version compared to transformers. Boys get kickass robots who have a good vs. evil story and give the girls...parties and catty dialogue. :/ Now we get fights with Diamond dogs and hydra chases, and battles with Changlings.
> 
> And seriously? "Black magic" in a kids show? Never seen that before...oh except for That Legend of Zelda Cartoon, Smurfs, He-man, the Little Mermaid tv series, Aladdin tv series, Darkwing duck, Duck Tails, Danny Phantom, Gummy bears, and Powerpuff girls. But who watched/watches those, am I right?
> 
> It talks down to kids when it stops telling a story well. When it suggests "You're too stupid for quality. Eat these pretty colored ponies up"



Sorry. I asked for examples and you didn't provide any, just another vague personal attack.

Also, you're giving me a lot of words but you're not really saying anything. This season _has _had characters with depth. Babs Seed wasn't a one-dimensional kids' show bully, just a scared girl doing what she thought she had to. Lightning Dust wasn't a shallow villain either, but more of a dark mirror of Rainbow Dash. Someone with Dash's pride and competitiveness, but without her her sympathetic traits. I'm starting to wonder if you really paid attention to this season. Also, Discord isn't just "some goofy bad guy." Go back and watch "The Return of Harmony" again. While you're at it, watch the original G1 special "Rescue at Midnight Castle" since it's pretty much the antithesis of what you just described 80's MLP as.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> Sorry. I asked for examples and you didn't provide any, just another vague personal attack.
> 
> Also, you're giving me a lot of words but you're not really saying anything. This season _has _had characters with depth. Babs Seed wasn't a one-dimensional kids' show bully, just a scared girl doing what she thought she had to. Lightning Dust wasn't a shallow villain either, but more of a dark mirror of Rainbow Dash. Someone with Dash's pride and competitiveness, but without her her sympathetic traits. I'm starting to wonder if you really paid attention to this season. *Also, Discord isn't just "some goofy bad guy."* Go back and watch "The Return of Harmony" again. While you're at it, watch the original G1 special "Rescue at Midnight Castle" since it's pretty much the antithesis of what you just described 80's MLP as.



No, MB. You want read more into this than there is. (A trait I've always been puzzled about in fandoms) Babs Seed may not be the typical "souless" bully but her character disappoints (srry BB). She never gets a detailed inward thought where she realizes that she's ruining lives (as much as you can in ponyville). She's instantly forgiven and never has to pay for her actions. I'll tell you what would've really pushed the envelope...if SilverSpoon or Diamond Tiara were the ones that changed their tune. We've actually seen them be assholes for what? 2 seasons? Would've been nice to see why, (maybe even pit them against each other) but no, typical catty bitches just like G1. 

To the bolded part: Well, according to his reformation he is. He's chaotic neutral at best and mild trickster at worst. He's not some being with a vendetta against order or norms or he would have never bowed to Celestia. *That's why the reformation sucked.* It ruined his character. 

And as for the personal attack accusation? Lemme put your mind at ease. I don't even know who you are, MB. I only know you thru your posts on this thread. What's to attack? You have your opinion and I have mine. We're just discussing and sharing. Just cuz I disagree doesn't make me a troll or a meanie. I'm just being forward and critical.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> No, MB. You want read more into this than there is. (A trait I've always been puzzled about in fandoms) Babs Seed may not be the typical "souless" bully but her character disappoints (srry BB). She never gets a detailed inward thought where she realizes that she's ruining lives (as much as you can in ponyville). She's instantly forgiven and never has to pay for her actions. I'll tell you what would've really pushed the envelope...if SilverSpoon or Diamond Tiara were the ones that changed their tune. We've actually seen them be assholes for what? 2 seasons? Would've been nice to see why, (maybe even pit them against each other) but no, typical catty bitches just like G1.
> 
> To the bolded part: Well, according to his reformation he is. He's chaotic neutral at best and mild trickster at worst. He's not some being with a vendetta against order or norms or he would have never bowed to Celestia. *That's why the reformation sucked.* It ruined his character.
> 
> And as for the personal attack accusation? Lemme put your mind at ease. I don't even know who you are, MB. I only know you thru your posts on this thread. What's to attack? You have your opinion and I have mine. We're just discussing and sharing. Just cuz I disagree doesn't make me a troll or a meanie. I'm just being forward and critical.



I liked the way they did Discord's redemption. Using Fluttershy (my favorite character, so I might be biased here) was a great continuity nod, since Fluttershy is the one Element of Harmony that Discord _couldn't_ manipulate. He had to brainwash her instead. So if there's anyone who_ could_ concievably manipulate Discord, it's Fluttershy. And he only really bows because he knows the Elements of Harmony can just turn him back to stone again.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMaskedBandit said:


> I liked the way they did Discord's redemption. Using Fluttershy (my favorite character, so I might be biased here) was a great continuity nod, since Fluttershy is the one Element of Harmony that Discord _couldn't_ manipulate. He had to brainwash her instead. So if there's anyone who_ could_ concievably manipulate Discord, it's Fluttershy. And he only really bows because he knows the Elements of Harmony can just turn him back to stone again.



Oh, using Fluttershy was a great idea. She's probably the most forgiving and open of all the Mane Six. I just would have never made him fully reformed. Chaos is free forever, it cannot be controlled or predicted and to chain him to Celestia's goodytwoshoes ways is far too simple for his character. 

If I were one of the writers, I would have suggested simply making him friends with just Fluttershy. It's quirky, its fun, it follows the rules of their characters. He still gets to be mostly mischeivious and Fluttershy gets to soothe him (a little) with her kindness.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh, using Fluttershy was a great idea. She's probably the most forgiving and open of all the Mane Six. I just would have never made him fully reformed. Chaos is free forever, it cannot be controlled or predicted and to chain him to Celestia's goodytwoshoes ways is far too simple for his character.
> 
> If I were one of the writers, I would have suggested simply making him friends with just Fluttershy. It's quirky, its fun, it follows the rules of their characters. He still gets to be mostly mischeivious and Fluttershy gets to soothe him (a little) with her kindness.



He does say that he'll do good _most_ of the time. It's too early to really tell if they hold to this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a question.  Since it's the off season now, how do you plan on getting your pony fix during the off season?

Me personally read a ton of fanfics, like crisis equestria, finally reading end of ponies, fallout equestris project horizons, hereos, finally reading anthropology, my little marriage and any fanfics that catch my attention.
. . . Yes I am a slow reader.  I took me months to read fallout equestria.

Also I swear by the time the next season roles around I am going to accomplish the "are you desk?" combo on the incomplete fighting is magic.  If you don't know what that is it's a reference to one of the people who worked on it.  If you can get the "are you desk?" combo you are a living god at video games.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck, i just saw the last episode, this show is now over, isn't it, the whole season was so weak, looks like writers are totaly out of ideas and there is no hope for it. Ah, at least we still have our fandom.


----------



## Ames (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question.  Since it's the off season now, how do you plan on getting your pony fix during the off season?



Waiting for SS&E to finish writing End of Ponies, I guess.  Also you might want to add Background Pony to your reading list, ultimate feels.  Every time I see Lyra in the show now I tear up because of it. :C

Killing time by doodling ponies on my engineering homework...



Rasly said:


> Fuck, i just saw the last episode, this show is now over, isn't it, the whole season was so weak, looks like writers are totaly out of ideas and there is no hope for it. Ah, at least we still have our fandom.



Again, I feel that most of the season was genuinely pretty awesome.  For me, the episodes were either amazing or forced/shitty as hell (like the spike episode and the finale).


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rasly said:


> Fuck, i just saw the last episode, this show is now over, isn't it, the whole season was so weak, looks like writers are totaly out of ideas and there is no hope for it. Ah, at least we still have our fandom.


I really don't think season 3 was that bad on the whole. It wasn't as great as either of the first two seasons, I'll give you that, but I don't think it was abhorrent. Some of the S3 eps will go down as my favorites, others were at least enjoyable, and there were a few fumbles. Maybe its downsides are so glaring because it was an abbreviated season?

I'm normally a cynic in every regard, but I'm willing to hop on CannFodd's Season 4 optimism wagon. I'm not calling it quits yet. Yet.

BG I understand your critique of Babs, but I love her look and punky attitude. Call it a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question.  Since it's the off season now, how do you plan on getting your pony fix during the off season?



I'll keep drawing for my tumblr.



JamesB said:


> Again, I feel that most of the season was genuinely pretty awesome.  For me, the episodes were either amazing or forced/shitty as hell (like the spike episode and the finale).



I think season 3 had just as many lesser episodes as 1 and 2, and therefore suffers from having only 13 episodes.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question. Since it's the off season now, how do you plan on getting your pony fix during the off season?


Well, I'm gonna keep doing music and I'll probably start reading a few of the Fallout: Equestria side stories.



Rasly said:


> Fuck, i just saw the last episode, this show is now over, isn't it, the whole season was so weak, looks like writers are totaly out of ideas and there is no hope for it. Ah, at least we still have our fandom.


Speak for yourself, I liked season 3. Like BenignBiotic and CannonFodder I am optimistic about season 4.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Casting my vote in with the "ponies are over" and really actually hoping they are. I loved ponies. I think they should die with the grace that these three seasons have accorded them.

Also, gungam spike.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I think season 3 had just as many lesser episodes as 1 and 2, and therefore suffers from having only 13 episodes.


First season was almost perfect, second one was acceptable, but in third season there were many realy just bad episodes, and last one was a total mess.

I have not even noticed that it was supposed to be a musical, because of how bad it was done.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, I'm gonna keep doing music and I'll probably start reading a few of the Fallout: Equestria side stories.
> Speak for yourself, I liked season 3. Like BenignBiotic and CannonFodder I am optimistic about season 4.


Fallout Equestria the original was really good, but the ending was bad which let down a ton of people.
Fallout Equestria Project Horizons I really like and is the second most original out of the side stories.  The problem with it is the while they are few and far between the anime references are blatantly obvious and stick out like a sore thumb.
Pink eyes is by far the single most original out of the most notable side stories.
Heroes started out unoriginal, but the last few chapters has taken a extreme 180 towards a actually good story.  It's one of those fanfics that start off bad, but become good.  Originally it starts out as a bladant new vegas rip, but once serenity, flare and haze are introduced you can hear the quality of the story tick upwards.
Murky Number Seven I hear is really good.  I just haven't gotten around to it.
Morality of property I hear is good.
Anywhere but here is oversold.  It's a meh story that relies on booze and violence.  It's not bad, it's just meh.


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question.  Since it's the off season now, how do you plan on getting your pony fix during the off season?


I've only actually seen each episode once, so I guess I could rewatch them all.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question.  Since it's the off season now, how do you plan on getting your pony fix during the off season?


I'll re watch season 3 and probably the end of season 2. I might check out some fan fics that have piqued my interest. I'm not usually a fan fic guy, for any series, but sometimes I get curious and check one out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I've only actually seen each episode once, so I guess I could rewatch them all.


Yeah. . but what are you going to do when you are done watching them all?


----------



## Flippy (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Killing time by doodling ponies on my engineering homework...



That reminds me I wonder what the blue prints of the crystal palace look like. I mean they mentioned things about the castle in the games episode & the episode they ran around it when they were looking for that crystal. Still that place is crazy big.


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah. . but what are you going to do when you are done watching them all?


If I pace em accordingly and watch maybe one or two a week, the wait for new episodes shouldn't be terrible. 

Barring that, probably nothing. Maybe try and sculpt a few more if time permits, but I've been busy as hell in terms of balancing what I do for entertainment.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I figured out how humans will be introduced into the series..... :V



CannonFodder said:


> I have a question.  Since it's the off season now, how do you plan on getting your pony fix during the off season?


Well I have to play catchup, but after that I dunno. Maybe I can watch the entire series from the beginning. O_O

Speaking of that, my thoughts on the Reunion episode:

-OMG WILHELM SCREAM WTF!!!! (12:20)

-Young Granny Smith is cute!

-Baby Applejack IS ADORABLE!!!

-God this episode is filled with way too much redneck hick stereotypes. "Git er done?" Stagecoaches and... covered wagons?! WAT?
Well, except for Babs and her "Fo'get about it".

-First Applejack song and it's meh at best.


Oh, and there's been two other confirmed Wilhelm screams. One in S3 Ep3 (the trixie episode), 6:00 in. And S3 Ep10 (Discord episode) emitted by Angel while Discord spun fluttershy's house around at 11 min.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey cool, I'm not the only person that thought MLP went downhill since season 1.  I stopped watching a while ago and just preserve it's goodness in my memories.  I don't watch fan stuff.  I'm fine with just letting the fandom die, because it was fun in the beginning, but it's become a little poisoned overall, I think.  

I'd like to find something new and not MLP, you know?  There's plenty of room for something fresh and new in media, since so much of it is just the same old thing over and over again, done in a slightly more fancy way.  MLP was an opportunity to get away from all of that, but it's become so big that I think the cycle needs to start again and something new needs to come around.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



tharesan.alae said:


> Hey cool, I'm not the only person that thought MLP went downhill since season 1.  I stopped watching a while ago and just preserve it's goodness in my memories.  I don't watch fan stuff.  I'm fine with just letting the fandom die, because it was fun in the beginning, but it's become a little poisoned overall, I think.
> 
> I'd like to find something new and not MLP, you know?  There's plenty of room for something fresh and new in media, since so much of it is just the same old thing over and over again, done in a slightly more fancy way.  MLP was an opportunity to get away from all of that, but it's become so big that I think the cycle needs to start again and something new needs to come around.


Speak for yourself.  I'm still gonig to be here in season 4.


----------



## Cain (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



tharesan.alae said:


> Hey cool, I'm not the only person that thought MLP went downhill since season 1.  I stopped watching a while ago and just preserve it's goodness in my memories.  I don't watch fan stuff.  I'm fine with just letting the fandom die, because it was fun in the beginning, but it's become a little poisoned overall, I think.
> 
> I'd like to find something new and not MLP, you know?  There's plenty of room for something fresh and new in media, since so much of it is just the same old thing over and over again, done in a slightly more fancy way.  MLP was an opportunity to get away from all of that, but it's become so big that I think the cycle needs to start again and something new needs to come around.


Not really. There are a bunch of awesome new TV shows airing right now, Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, etc. And things like Jersey Shore get cancelled. I think we should savor this as much as possible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Not really. There are a bunch of awesome new TV shows airing right now, Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, etc. And things like Jersey Shore get cancelled. I think we should savor this as much as possible.


Thankfully tv show quality seems to be going up a bit as of late.


Also another one of my ships get sunk.  Oh well, no point in making a fuss.
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/501/785/742.gif
Who is the other pony besides berry punch though?


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/501/785/742.gif
> Who is the other pony besides berry punch though?


Probably Cloppy McWhore-flank. Nobody sinks mah shipss!! :V

Y'all see the Fighting is Magic update? Sounds to me like they are trying everything they can keep the ball rolling. Godspeed Mane6. Celestiaspeed?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Probably Cloppy McWhore-flank. Nobody sinks mah shipss!! :V
> 
> Y'all see the Fighting is Magic update? Sounds to me like they are trying everything they can keep the ball rolling. Godspeed Mane6. Celestiaspeed?


Habro, "B4"
Shippers, "You sunk my battleship!"

Also I heard about the news about fighting is magic.  It's good to hear they're at least trying to work with hasbro and that hasbro is actually talking to them.  There's a million different ways this could go.

Also there's a leak about season 4 and that apparently there's a new main character coming our way.  Everyone and their grandma say this coming, but to be honest she just looks like a ponified rapidash and I have no real opinion on the matter.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponified Rapidash? I'm in. Unless she turns out awful and terrible. That's pretty much my attitude toward season 4. They have my interest and hope, but if it turns out too crappy I'm out. 

Also http://4de.com/ponies bullshit! I want Rarity NAOO.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I rebuilt my high power Rainbow Dash rocket. Unfortunately, event beyond my control caused a series of unfortunate events which resulted in zippering and fin destruction. Link to rocket


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I rebuilt my high power Rainbow Dash rocket. Unfortunately, event beyond my control caused a series of unfortunate events which resulted in zippering and fin destruction. Link to rocket


I guess you can call the rocket "rainbow crash" now.



Also I just realized something.  First off if it weren't for this article people would have never given the show a shot in the first place-
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/ideas-commentary/the-end-of-the-creator-driven-era-29614.html
The article did cause quite a few things we see in the fandom nowadays.  If it weren't for the article so blatantly smack talking the show as "destroying" cartoons and talking about it as nothing more than a kids show we would have never seen the emergence of "Have you tried watching it?  If not then watch a couple episodes".
Another article that happened before the show was aired made the claims that Rainbow Dash was lesbian and tried to warn parents to not let their kids watch the show.  If it weren't for that article we would have never seen the emergence of widespread same-sex shipping.  We probably would have some, but they wouldn't be as widespread and would be the stereotypical stories of "teehee I'm a girl" and "teehee I'm a girl too, let's makeout!".

I guess you could say the reason why the show is so popular is that the people who knee jerk reacted to saying it was a bad show so badly that if they had rolled dice for initiative they would have rolled a -âˆž and then the dice would have exploded Michael Bay style style and then flipped to a number so negative it's not even in existence.


----------



## ZerX (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQaisack_jc
new pony parody. Interesting how I don't care about the show but I love watching these parodies. they are fucking hilarious


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I read the Twilight Micro-Issue yesterday and it was not great :-/ The writing wasn't good. A lot of the jokes fell flat or weren't conveyed right. The artwork was awful. I could barely get over how bad it was. Quite a let down.

I did like the archivist pony though. And it might have made a nice episode.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I read the Twilight Micro-Issue yesterday and it was not great :-/ The writing wasn't good. A lot of the jokes fell flat or weren't conveyed right. The artwork was awful. I could barely get over how bad it was. Quite a let down.
> 
> I did like the archivist pony though. And it might have made a nice episode.


Well they are micro comics.  More oft than not micro comics that don't have to do with the main storyline have less time and effort put into them.

Also lol twilight writes fanfictions.  I wonder what kind of stories she writes?

When does the next issue come out anyhow, not the micro comics, but the main comic?  I ordered mine and it should come some time next week.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well they are micro comics.  More oft than not micro comics that don't have to do with the main storyline have less time and effort put into them.
> 
> When does the next issue come out anyhow, not the micro comics, but the main comic?  I ordered mine and it should come some time next week.


Oh I am familiar with crappy spin-off comics. I only hope Rarity's turns out OK. 

I have no idea when MLP #4 is coming out. I really like the main series. I'm so happy it's an ongoing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Oh I am familiar with crappy spin-off comics. I only hope Rarity's turns out OK.
> 
> I have no idea when MLP #4 is coming out. I really like the main series. I'm so happy it's an ongoing.


It comes out march 6 apparently.  I bought the hot topic one cover with lyra doing a riverdance.


Also why was Pinkie doing something she hated in the finale?  With the others they legitimately believed that's what they had always done with their life and were wondering why they weren't doing so well that day.  Pinkie on the other hand legitimately hated working the farm and big mac didn't help her either though.  So why would she have to work the family farm alone and where was big mac when she was working?
. . . oh
well that would be interesting to see the alternate timeline of what led them to doing things they weren't good at.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you that haven't been paying attention the fan made episode of "double rainboom" is coming out next month and they've released a trailer for the episode-
[YT]OPr7_lcAwZA[/YT]
It's pretty cool that we're having a actual fan episode being made and come out march 30th.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It saddens me that they thought using a troll face was a funny idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It saddens me that they thought using a troll face was a funny idea.


Tell me about it.  Oh well, hopefully the fan episode will be of good quality though.  Sure we've had short animations, but not a entire episode.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm more than positive that this episode is going to be packed to the brim with hilarity. As for the story.... well..... we'll just have to see. After putting THIS much effort into a fan creation, there's no reason for it to be bad.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sweet, Friendship Is Witchcraft finally released their newest episode! I can't remember what happened with them, didn't they receive a C&D or something from Hasbro? Oh well. I'm happy enough to see it back up.
[video=youtube_share;jJmIvOBcJEs]http://youtu.be/jJmIvOBcJEs[/video]


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Sweet, Friendship Is Witchcraft finally released their newest episode! I can't remember what happened with them, didn't they receive a C&D or something from Hasbro? Oh well. I'm happy enough to see it back up.
> [video=youtube_share;jJmIvOBcJEs]http://youtu.be/jJmIvOBcJEs[/video]


Youtube's automatic search flagged their videos even though it was a parody.  Kind of like how yu-gi-oh abridged and dragonball z abridged kept getting automatically flagged until they contested it as a parody.  They're probably going to go through the same b.s. that yu-gi-oh abridged went through for a while until they actually get someone from youtube's actual staff to go "yeah, this is a parody".


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> [YT]OPr7_lcAwZA[/YT]


It's amazing how good that looks. My hopes are high.


----------



## Ames (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Balls, why'd Toshabi Toshiba get banned?

I post more ass-backwards shit on here than he does but I haven't been banned for ages.  This isn't fair.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Balls, why'd Toshabi Toshiba get banned?


Speaking of Toshabi I just recently found the "offensiveponies" tumblr, it's like a group of toshabi's concentrated their sarcasm and manifested it into one tumblr page.  Most of them are "meh", some are funny and some are downright fucking hilarious.  If you don't find them funny you can go to the tumblr page about people who actually took the fake confessions seriously.


----------



## Ames (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got around to watching the new FiW, fucking gold.

[yt]jJmIvOBcJEs[/yt]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Balls, why'd Toshabi Toshiba get banned?
> 
> I post more ass-backwards shit on here than he does but I haven't been banned for ages.  This isn't fair.



He's been sealed away into stone by the elements of harmony.  But you know how to get him back...


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Balls, why'd Toshabi Toshiba get banned?


He knew too much and had to be ... eliminated. Nah he probably just got his draconequus ass into trouble.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was reading a bit on differences inbetween fandoms and shows and different internet subcultures and such.  Wow there's a ton of similarities between touhou and mlp:fim.  Both have entirely female main characters, mostly female supporting characters, magic abused for even stupid mundane things, ability to fly common, the creators incorporate fanon into it, massive amounts of lesbian shipping, immortal moon princess who caused never ending night gets beaten and fanon is characterized as a nerd, an immortal leader, a purple librarian magician, a pale noble wannabe who is obsessed with looks, creating entire characterizations of a character or background character out of next to no actual information about the character's personality, fans make crossovers of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone been reading about the Las Pegasis Unicon fuckup?
I only mention it because it caught my attention after it showed up on my Tumblr dash all day.
Apparently everything went to shit because the con staff overestimated their attendance and fell far short on their payments to the hotel hosting it. It closed five hours early, people got kicked out of their hotel rooms, and a few people were stuck in Vegas because it screwed them over.
Tara Strong even publicly called them out on her Twitter.

This has a lot of reading material into it: http://bronydramarecorded.tumblr.com/tagged/Las-Pegasus-Unicon

It's interesting. Feel bad for the guests of honor though. Yeesh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Anyone been reading about the Las Pegasis Unicon fuckup?
> I only mention it because it caught my attention after it showed up on my Tumblr dash all day.
> Apparently everything went to shit because the con staff overestimated their attendance and fell far short on their payments to the hotel hosting it. It closed five hours early, people got kicked out of their hotel rooms, and a few people were stuck in Vegas because it screwed them over.
> Tara Strong even publicly called them out on her Twitter.
> ...


Yeah I heard about it.  The problem with conventions is they're not as easy as people think.  The people that helped at the end when con workers were running for the hills deserve a pat on the back though.  If it weren't for con attendees stepping in and helping it would have just ended halfway through.

You know a convention sucks when attendees and guests of honor have to do convention work cause someone ran away.



Also some new news.  The mysterious new main character's toy showed her name and what she looks like.  Apparently the new character who will be joining the main six is named, "sunset shimmer" and is a crystal pony.  I'm diggin how she looks.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Anyone been reading about the Las Pegasis Unicon fuckup?
> I only mention it because it caught my attention after it showed up on my Tumblr dash all day.
> Apparently everything went to shit because the con staff overestimated their attendance and fell far short on their payments to the hotel hosting it. It closed five hours early, people got kicked out of their hotel rooms, and a few people were stuck in Vegas because it screwed them over.
> Tara Strong even publicly called them out on her Twitter.
> ...


Heh.
Talk about overconfidence, overestimating attendance and falling short on payment? Hah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well this is depressing Questria while they haven't abandoned the game are removing ponies completely from it.  I am still going to try it when it comes out, but compltely changing the plot, story, settings, characters and pretty much everything halfway through development probably is not going to end well.

I'd hate to say it guys, but I think we peaked out.  People are too afraid to create any new content anymore.  It doesn't matter if season 4 is good, if people are too afraid of doing anything cause they're worried about getting sued then that's pretty much it for the exponential growth we're used to.  No I did not say I think the show or the fandom is over, I said I think we've peaked out as a fanbase.

Tl:dr; Is the hype train out of fuel?


----------



## Cain (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well this is depressing Questria while they haven't abandoned the game are removing ponies completely from it.  I am still going to try it when it comes out, but compltely changing the plot, story, settings, characters and pretty much everything halfway through development probably is not going to end well.
> 
> I'd hate to say it guys, but I think we peaked out.  People are too afraid to create any new content anymore.  It doesn't matter if season 4 is good, if people are too afraid of doing anything cause they're worried about getting sued then that's pretty much it for the exponential growth we're used to.  No I did not say I think the show or the fandom is over, I said I think we've peaked out as a fanbase.
> 
> Tl:dr; Is the hype train out of fuel?


Well, I think with the recent...stuff, that Hasbro has pulled out on several fan-projects atm, people are getting more worried about legal action against them. I'd like to think the boom will return if Hasbro announces they'll stop cracking down as much on fan-products and defending their copyright so fervently. But somehow I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Well, I think with the recent...stuff, that Hasbro has pulled out on several fan-projects atm, people are getting more worried about legal action against them. I'd like to think the boom will return if Hasbro announces they'll stop cracking down as much on fan-products and defending their copyright so fervently. But somehow I doubt that's going to happen.


What's probably going to end up happening is they're going to overhype the next season and the spinoff show going, "yeah everyone is going to like it!  We're going to continue having massive sales growth and _*it's going to continue forever*_!" and season 4 isn't going to have any massive growth like they're predicting and then scale back their estimates with reality slapping them in the face.  Like right now what's probably leading up to all these C&D's is that they think the show is just going to forever exponentially grow popularity, didn't expect a game to be profitable and want to ensure their potential assets in the video game industry.

What I think is going to happen for season 4, like how I said back during the end of season 2 that season 3 was going to be a meh season, is that it's going to be a alright/good season(not meh, not AWESOME; just a good season 4, probaly somewhere around a 8.5/10), but the viewership growth will be "meh" cause they're vastly overestimating viewership growth as something that can be indefinitely exponential.


Tl:dr; $50 on they want to make sure no one else is working on mlp games, are way the fuck overestimating future growth and we'll have a good season 4, but the actual growth rate will be far short of estimates.


----------



## Ames (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Welp, this is pretty neat.

Interested in what they come up with.

Edit:

oh dear lord what the fuck am I looking at


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Welp, this is pretty neat.
> 
> Interested in what they come up with.


Oh shit yeah!
~_Are you ready for a miracle?
Ready as I can be!
Are  you ready for a miracle?
Ready as I can be!
Ready?
Ready!
Ready?
Ready!_~

As for what they are going to be doing it would be interesting if they do galaxy girls like Faust has been trying to get through for ages.  That's what I think it may consist of. She's been trying to ages to get that through.



Also a official concept drawing of equestria girls found it's way to new york times.  Apparently they're not going to be humanized, but anthro.  The only thing missing is pony faces.
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2013/03/02/business/Hasbro2.html
It's official we have crossed over into the ". . wut?" zone.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's official we have crossed over into the ". . wut?" zone.


To say the least. That's so bizarre. Ugggh, weird. 

I don't buy that the fandom has peaked yet. The artwork,music, and animations are flowing. Even if the fandom has peaked it's at least at a self-sustaining level. 

Anyone see the EQD news? L. Faust is working with Mane6 on some new project. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also some new news.  The mysterious new main character's toy showed her  name and what she looks like.  Apparently the new character who will be  joining the main six is named, "sunset shimmer" and is a crystal pony.   I'm diggin how she looks.


I'm not fond of her mask, but she looks pretty cool otherwise.



Cain said:


> Heh.
> Talk about overconfidence, overestimating attendance and falling short on payment? Hah.


"You know your con is shit when..."

Also, apparently they named Daniel Ingram as a voice actor, which he poked fun at on his Twitter.
And his check from his appearance at the con from the organizers bounced.
This shit just keeps getting worse and worse.



JamesB said:


> Welp, this is pretty neat.
> 
> Interested in what they come up with.
> 
> ...


I saw this, and it's really awesome of Lauren to step up like that. Hope they come up with something really good. Maybe they'll use her Galaxy Girls stuff, which would be cool.

Second thing would be the Equesria Girls spinoff. I don't mind it, personally.


I kind of want to draw human Luna as Sailor Moon, Celestia as Galaxia, Cadence as Chibimoon, and Twilight as Cosmos.
Don't know if I should.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> I'm not fond of her mask, but she looks pretty cool otherwise.
> I saw this, and it's really awesome of Lauren to step up like that. Hope they come up with something really good. Maybe they'll use her Galaxy Girls stuff, which would be cool.
> I kind of want to draw human Luna as Sailor Moon, Celestia as Galaxia, Cadence as Chibimoon, and Twilight as Cosmos.
> Don't know if I should.


Well the mask is just for the toy.  For some reason, I don't know why, a couple of the toys have masks on them or something.

What would be cool is if they use galaxy girls and then use it's success to get it rolling into a actual franchise.  Since they're removing the serials it could very well become a professional work with becoming a legit franchise.  Personally I would like for it become a actual game that you buy for cause it could instead of how she's wanted a tv show, instead become a set of video games.


benignBiotic said:


> To say the least. That's so bizarre. Ugggh, weird.


Hello uncanny valley.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> I kind of want to draw human Luna as Sailor Moon, Celestia as Galaxia, Cadence as Chibimoon, and Twilight as Cosmos.
> Don't know if I should.



I always pictured Luna as more Mistress 9 or Pluto. Someone dark or serious. But all the others are dead-on.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I always pictured Luna as more Mistress 9 or Pluto. Someone dark or serious. But all the others are dead-on.


She would be, but I was matching it more up to their themes than their personalities. If I did the main six as ponies, she'd definitely be Pluto or Saturn.
Mistress 9 would be good for Nightmare Moon, which would fit the Luna = Saturn idea.

Furthering the idea, Mercury would be Fluttershy, Venus would be Rarity, Mars would be Rainbow Dash, Jupiter would be Applejack, and I have no idea who Pinkie Pie would be. Maybe Moon, herself, or Chibi Chibi.
Spitfire would probably make a good Sailor Uranus, if Dash herself wasn't.
I have no idea who Neptune and Pluto would be, if Luna was Saturn. 
Chrysalis could be Beryl or Nehelenia.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched Spike at your Service and I don't know why people disliked it. I kinda enjoyed it, although Spike was at his most annoying. And


Spoiler: ending of episode



Spike choking a magical "timber"wolf with a rock? really? I assume Timber Wolves don't actually breathe because they're, you know, magic




Another side to LasPegasusGate


Also, I peeked in /mlp/ and discovered some guy named Rex accidentally put a picture with his name and address on the board and now he's getting the usual spam of pizza delivery and dragon dildos. So much for love and tolerance when you add 4chan to the mix. :V


But more awesome things. I can't believe no one here mentioned this, I just found it myself, but at last year's Comic Con, one of the trams in front of the convention center was decorated with MLP:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/12/b...t-still-part-of-comic-con.html?pagewanted=all
[yt]DRLLTUeloSs[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> oh dear lord what the fuck am I looking at


It's like Hasbro said, "You know, there just isn't enough rule34 of our properties out there. Let's fix that"


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Sorry guys I cannot comment about the Twilight Alicorn thing. The plans I had for her are now irrelevant."

What plans?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> It's like Hasbro said, "You know, there just isn't enough rule34 of our properties out there. Let's fix that"


You know what's scary.  When a character design is is so bad that even people that draw rule34 don't want to touch it.

The official character designs raises like ten questions off the bat-
1)Why are their cutie marks on their faces?
2)Why not put their cutie marks on their shoulders or somewhere?
3)Are those actual tails or ponytails?
4)Who thought it would be funny to have ponytails?
5)Why are they all wearing skirts?
6)Why are they the same colors as their pony counter parts?
7)Why can't they have more racial diversity instead of weird colors?
8 )Why do they have wings if they're supposed to be human?
9)Do the unicorns have magic wands or something instead of horns?
10)How do they expect to fit into human society?

If I saw a blue person with wings and face tattoo walking down the street I'd probably walk right into something, or I'd give up drinking forever.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The worst part of Twilight being an alicorn now.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't get it. I'm curious though.

Alas, I'm forever going to avoid all things pony! I'm scared if I try to watch an episode of it or something i'll be 'converted'. 

First furries did it, I don't want ponies to violate my mind next.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> I don't get it. I'm curious though.
> 
> Alas, I'm forever going to avoid all things pony! I'm scared if I try to watch an episode of it or something i'll be 'converted'.
> 
> First furries did it, I don't want ponies to violate my mind next.


Well it's kind of hard to try and explain it if you refuse to watch a couple episodes.  The fastest way to understand why so many people like it is to watch a few.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> "Sorry guys I cannot comment about the Twilight Alicorn thing. The plans I had for her are now irrelevant."
> 
> What plans?


Yeah I wonder what she had in mind.



> I don't get it. I'm curious though.


Give it a shot Hewge! Ignore the hype and just see how you like it.


----------



## Conker (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know what's scary.  When a character design is is so bad that even people that draw rule34 don't want to touch it.
> 
> The official character designs raises like ten questions off the bat-
> 1)Why are their cutie marks on their faces?
> ...


I thought of most of those things as well upon looking at them. 

I dunno why they are all wearing skirts either, since RBD and AJ seem like they'd stray away from such attire given their personalities and jobs. 

Seems like it's really marketing itself towards a specific audience, and that audience sure as shit aint us! I might watch the pilot out of sure curiosity, but this one seems best to avoid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Seems like it's really marketing itself towards a specific audience, and that audience sure as shit aint us! I might watch the pilot out of sure curiosity, but this one seems best to avoid.


The target audience for equestria girls is 14-20 year olds.


----------



## Conker (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The target audience for equestria girls is 14-20 year olds.


I just don't see that happening, but I'm so far removed from young teenagers now that I could be wrong. Given what I know of people in their 20's though, I don't see that happening.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I just don't see that happening, but I'm so far removed from young teenagers now that I could be wrong. Given what I know of people in their 20's though, I don't see that happening.


Yeah, I don't see that happening either.  The only way they could get 14-20 year old girls is if they go fullblown generic high school disney-esque story and just nose dive the quality off the cliff intentionally.  Even then I don't see how they could compete with the live action generic high school shows on disney and such.  The reason being is those generic high school tv shows have brand identity that sells themselves.  I just don't see how the show is going to win over 14-20 year olds when that has a much larger circle of competition against much more popular shows on channels that some of which come with basic cable.

And no that does not have anything to do with bronies before anyone says anything.  Yes I know this thread is going to to there.  No I am not psychic.  As of late practically fucking everywhere I'm running into people going "well it's going to be successful anyway cause bronies aren't the target demographic therefore it's going to be successful".

There's a reason why so many generic teenage character high school shows like "highschool musical", "hannah montana" and such are financially successful.  Live action costs less and takes much less effort, so even if your show bombs badly and many people hate it it's still a financial success.  If your show bombs then just fire background actors that don't actually have any lines cause they're expendable.  Cartoons on the other hand you can't just keep firing people expecting the show to go on.  It would have been a better financial decision to cut out the middle man and go full blown live action for this instead of a cartoon.

Tl:dr; It would have been better had they chosen for equestria girls for live action.


----------



## Conker (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, I don't see that happening either.  The only way they could get 14-20 year old girls is if they go fullblown generic high school disney-esque story and just nose dive the quality off the cliff intentionally.  Even then I don't see how they could compete with the live action generic high school shows on disney and such.  The reason being is those generic high school tv shows have brand identity that sells themselves.  I just don't see how the show is going to win over 14-20 year olds when that has a much larger circle of competition against much more popular shows on channels that some of which come with basic cable.


I just know that in my late teens/early 20's (so not that long ago ), the cartoons I wanted to watch were Family Guy, Futurama, South Park, and Ugly Americans. I'd maybe catch Spongebob and the like when it was on, but that was rare and I didn't go out of my way for it. Still do I suppose...

I mean, the brony thing is an exception, at 20, most people aren't tuning into cartoons like this. It just isn't happening. Especially on a channel like the Hub. It's not like this will hold more adult humor than their other shows, because that's not what the network does.

Just don't see it working at all, but I'm curious all the same so we'll see.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I gave the show a chance a few days ago... it wasn't terrible to say the least, but I still don't understand why people (Some adult males) are so easily swooned over its rated G content.

...I kinda like Fluttershy... b-b-but that's only because she is, uh, yellow... and shy.


----------



## Toshabi (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> oh dear lord what the fuck am I looking at




My pants feel weird.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Outcast said:


> I gave the show a chance a few days ago... it wasn't terrible to say the least, but I still don't understand why people (Some adult males) are so easily swooned over its rated G content.
> 
> ...I kinda like Fluttershy... b-b-but that's only because she is, uh, yellow... and shy.


Quick we need a list of the best fluttershy episodes ASAP!


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Outcast said:


> ...I kinda like Fluttershy... b-b-but that's only because she is, uh, yellow... and shy.


Yeh she's a big fan favorite. She's maybe my least favorite of the six, I only like her when she nerds out about animals.

Official Best Mane Six List 
1. Rarity
2. Applejack
3. Pinkie 
4. Rainbow (Grew on me a lot since season 1)
5. Twilight 
6. F-shy



> My pants feel weird.


Missed you Toshabi-sama!


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I once asked the question of "Hypothetically speaking, how many episodes of My Little Pony does one have to watch to be considered a brony?"

I got my answer:  All of them, as well as a few fan songs, animations and a well thought out opinion as to why Fluttershy is the best pony.


----------



## wheelieotter (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Quick we need a list of the best fluttershy episodes ASAP!


Dragonshy
Stare Master
A Bird In The Hoof
Putting Your Hoof Down
Not to mention her part in The Best Night Ever (you're going to love her)


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Dragonshy
> Stare Master
> A Bird In The Hoof
> Putting Your Hoof Down
> Not to mention her part in The Best Night Ever (you're going to love her)


You forgot my only favorite Fluttershy episode. _Hurricane Fluttershy_.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

. . . Okay so if in Equestria girls unicorns don't have their heads on their foreheads, and they don't use magic wands, cause then the other girls would be using them as well, then they have the horns somewhere else. . . Oh . .


----------



## Outcast (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What a *cute* show it is... ^_^

_The day of reckoning is at hand, for another has been turned over to Hasbro and their forces of corruption and evil..._


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Outcast said:


> What a *cute* show it is... ^_^
> 
> _The day of reckoning is at hand, for another has been turned over to Hasbro and their forces of corruption and evil..._


Yes!
[YT]Ix7vrluEm4E[/YT]
Welcome to the herd!

As for what episodes are the best many people disagree on what episode is the best, it's more of a preference towards what episodes a individual likes the most.  Like you like fluttershy so wheelie and benign put together a list of fluttershy episodes.


----------



## Latios411 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I posted a seperate topic about this in Conventioneering, but I'll post this here since most bronies will see it.

For the second year, Canterlot Gardens is coming to the Ohio area, but they're under new management and need funding for venues and events.
They need $20,000 by the end of March. Any large enough donations will give you some nice goodies, including a pass to the con itself. But any donation will be appreciated. Please help us make this happen for a second year!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1380300948/canterlot-gardens-2013


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

400 pages and still getting new recruits...

Still got it, bronies.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Outcast said:


> _The day of reckoning is at hand, for another has been turned over to Hasbro and their forces of corruption and evil..._


"This is a peaceful land... it's inhabitants kind."   

Also for the good of all here's this. "You got the Hi-Jump Horseshoes!"


----------



## Outcast (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> "This is a peaceful land... it's inhabitants kind."
> 
> Also for the good of all here's this. "You got the Hi-Jump Horseshoes!"



Quite possibly the most fantastic thing I've ever seen. 

Place your hand upon the screen, for I will hi-5 you through the Internet.


----------



## Ames (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So fucking metal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So fucking metal.


Well of course.  What would she make her armor out of? Plastic?

Also for those of you that watch nostalgia critic you may have noticed that the latest review towards the movie, "son of the mask" has a pretty decent backstory skit in it.  With the reason why the nostalgia critic reviews the movie is satan's wife put the movie somewhere where no one would look and the critic finds it by accident.   Satan needs the movie to undo his daughter learning about friendship from mlp:fim.  I have to agree with the critic on this one, "son of the mask" is a shitty movie.

Holy fuck balls the movie is terrifying!


----------



## Cain (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So fucking metal.


Luna is best pony.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So fucking metal.


Those "wings" on her chest kinda ruin it, imho. Besides/without that she looks awesome.


----------



## Ames (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also Kerrigan Chrysalis is best Chrysalis.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just got my latest in the comic series.  Well I guess that answers how come Celestia never shows up when the mane 6 are dealing with villains and why Luna never shows up either.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just got my latest in the comic series.  Well I guess that answers how come Celestia never shows up when the mane 6 are dealing with villains and why Luna never shows up either.


YEah I got it too. Hey at least Celestia was involved in epic escapades with Spike. Spike with that trident? BA

I loved that issue. Man Chrysalis was awesome for that whole arc, I really feel like the artist had fun with her. I can't wait for the trade. This series turned out better than I expected.


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just came here for the brohooves.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We don't cotton to bronies in these parts so scram weirdo :V

*brohoof* (haven't done one of those in a while).


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> YEah I got it too. Hey at least Celestia was involved in epic escapades with Spike. Spike with that trident? BA
> 
> I loved that issue. Man Chrysalis was awesome for that whole arc, I really feel like the artist had fun with her. I can't wait for the trade. This series turned out better than I expected.


Does is seem as though even though Chrysalis feeds on love she doesn't understand it?  My headcanon is changelings are beings so drained of their love they become like her.  It's been illuded to, it would make sense since I doubt she killed all of those kittens.  Just drain them of love and pop them into those cocoons and boom instant army.


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh hey we've almost reached 10k


----------



## Tygrax (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I "have" to watch this show with my two god-children.... I can see the the writing of the show isn't half bad, but neither is the kid show "Backyardigans". I just dont know what really gets guys from 20 to 40, from what I've seen. so interested in the show that they dress up as the character. But im not bias on it. I mean if they want to dress up like their favorite rainbow bright Phony and call themselves Bronies and Bro-hoof each other in greeting, all the power to them.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Give it a shot Hewge! Ignore the hype and just see how you like it.



Well I've watched some episodes...
It's pretty good, I guess. The animation, style and story line are all good, so I'll give it that.

I don't understand how people become so fanatic about it though. xP

edit: _*realises he's been watching MLP episodes for 2 hours straight*_

_*Then finds original MLP movie from 20 years ago hidden in a deep dark closet*
_
*Shit.
*


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tygrax said:


> I just dont know what really gets guys from 20 to 40, from what I've seen. so interested in the show that they dress up as the character.





> I don't understand how people become so fanatic about it though. xP


Well the fandom got its start on 4chan it exploded in the space of months. When the fandom was getting started it was exhilarating for those who were into it and annoying (to say the least) for everyone who wasn't. Tons of fan stuff being made, people of all different types, and everyone celebrating this seemingly impossible show. 

Not to mention Lauren Faust (who made the series great) has a great track record including creating the Powerpuff girls. Lauren's a staunch feminist (I'm pretty sure) and is dedicated to creating shows for girls that represent what being a girl is really like and that won't talk down to them. 



> Does is seem as though even though Chrysalis feeds on love she doesn't  understand it?  My headcanon is changelings are beings so drained of  their love they become like her.  It's been illuded to, it would make  sense since I doubt she killed all of those kittens.  Just drain them of  love and pop them into those cocoons and boom instant army.


I think that's exactly how Chrysalis is and I feel bad for her for it. It's like she'll always feed on love but never know it. Pretty sad. Come to think of it I really like Chrysalis, especially after the comics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I think that's exactly how Chrysalis is and I feel bad for her for it. It's like she'll always feed on love but never know it. Pretty sad. Come to think of it I really like Chrysalis, especially after the comics.


It also makes her unredemable as a villain.  Meaning we'll never see a episode where chrysalis ever becomes a protagonist.

What would be cool is for a episode to explore changeling culture and why they feed on love.  Kind of like that star trek next generation episode where they find a borg half dead, treat it for injuries and teach it why assimilation is wrong.  It would provide a pretty deep episode idea that can be understood by children as well.  Like have <insert new character> thinking that changeling society is superior and that they feed on others cause they don't view anything morally wrong with feeding off sapient beings and them learning to realize that's ethnocentric.  They could have a nice letter to celestia in the end saying, "Dear Princess Celestia, today I learned that just because others come from lands who have ponies that act differently doesn't mean they're wrong or any less of a pony".
You could theoretically tie it into racism as well with having the rest of ponyville terrified of the new character, but the new character trying to fit in by taking the form of a pony to look the same thus terrifying ponyville into hysteria.  Then in the end the new character as well learning to not hide who you are and that yes people will dislike you for how you look and that it's more important to be true to yourself.

But that would be too deep a moral lesson for a episode though.


Hewge said:


> edit: _*realises he's been watching MLP episodes for 2 hours straight*_
> 
> _*Then finds original MLP movie from 20 years ago hidden in a deep dark closet*
> _
> ...


Welcome to the herd.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Needs 10,000 more ponies.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But that would be too deep a moral lesson for a episode though.


Yeah I'd say so. Well I'd like to learn about the changelings just like I'd like to learn about alicorns. So mysterious.



> wow...this thread...is 10,000 posts long


Wowow you did it. When it comes to being a brony you are clearly the best there is.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Darn. I wanted the 10,000th post so I could add it to my Resume. -_-


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> Darn. I wanted the 10,000th post so I could add it to my Resume. -_-



Was the fox thread not enough for you? You're mad, mad I say!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> Darn. I wanted the 10,000th post so I could add it to my Resume. -_-


I can see that interview now ... 
"Uh hi I'm Huge. As you can see on my resume I draw anthropomorphic animals, I look good in shades, and I made the 10,000th post in the My Little Pony thread. "


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> Darn. I wanted the 10,000th post so I could add it to my Resume. -_-


Uh....check your post :V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> Darn. I wanted the 10,000th post so I could add it to my Resume. -_-



Congratulations, you have the 10,000th post!

You win the MLP collection, which includes the My little Pony figurines and the  My little pony Fleshlight collection!
Would it make me horrible if I drew MLP FAF art cards. I'm bored and I bought a set of copic markers.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ozriel said:


> Congratulations, you have the 10,000th post!
> 
> You win the MLP collection, which includes the My little Pony figurines and the  My little pony Fleshlight collection!
> Would it make me horrible if I drew MLP FAF art cards. I'm bored and I bought a set of copic markers.


Mix MLP and WoW.

DO IT.

FOR GREAT LULZ


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Mix MLP and WoW.
> 
> DO IT.
> 
> FOR GREAT LULZ



I think it's been done. Someone created each race/faction in the form of ponies. It wouldn't be hard to make the faction leaders into ponies. 
Besides, Loth'Remar Theron would look badass as a pony since he has an Eye-patch.


EDIT: Or I can just do the classes in the form of ponies, since it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I can see that interview now ...
> "Uh hi I'm Huge. As you can see on my resume I draw anthropomorphic animals, I look good in shades, and I made the 10,000th post in the My Little Pony thread. "



You forgot '1000th post in So Foxes are Sluts?"



Ozriel said:


> Congratulations, you have the 10,000th post!



! ! Dreams *DO *come true ! !

*adds to resume*


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

1,000th post isn't anything to celebrate.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ozriel said:


> I think it's been done. Someone created each race/faction in the form of ponies. It wouldn't be hard to make the faction leaders into ponies.
> Besides, Loth'Remar Theron would look badass as a pony since he has an Eye-patch.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or I can just do the classes in the form of ponies, since it hasn't been done yet.


If it exists someone has ponified it. . . and yes it is a rule of the internet.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If it exists someone has ponified it. . . and yes it is a rule of the internet.



I can imagine that a brony added that particular rule, so it isn't entirely legitimate.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponify everything.  EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> 1,000th post isn't anything to celebrate.



You weren't there when it happened! It... it was amazing!


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can I draw everyone's attention to *this*. Makes my day every time.

Also I've come to the conclusion that Lyra and Bon Bon are the Biggs and Wedge of MLP: FiM.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Also I've come to the conclusion that Lyra and Bon Bon are the Biggs and Wedge of MLP: FiM.


The names Bond, Bon Bond  :v

Probably.  They make so many background appearances I wouldn't be surprised if one of the animators knows about the fans liking them.


----------



## wheelieotter (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pony Monopoly. Official Pony Monopoly. Yes, one please.


----------



## Ames (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Pony Monopoly. Official Pony Monopoly. Yes, one please.



>friendship is magic version of a game notorious for destroying friendships

Do want.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >friendship is magic version of a game notorious for destroying friendships
> 
> Do want.



Friendships are like bones, they grow stronger after you break them.


----------



## Cain (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn, missed it by a couple of days.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Mix MLP and WoW.
> 
> DO IT.
> 
> FOR GREAT LULZ


World of Ponycraft, I believe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey everyone it turns out Spike instead of being a dragon is going to be a dog in equestria girls. . . Wait. WHAT?


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey everyone it turns out Spike instead of being a dragon is going to be a dog in equestria girls. . . Wait. WHAT?


Makes sense. They're just rolling with the idiot punches.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What's the deal with Spike and Twilight? Are they like a _thing_ or what?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> What's the deal with Spike and Twilight? Are they like a _thing_ or what?


Mother and adopted son of sorts.


benignBiotic said:


> Makes sense. They're just rolling with the idiot punches.


. . Yeah I don't just see how this show is going to work.

Hmm would Equestria girls be considered generation 4.5?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does that make me a bad person for laughing at this?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does that make me a bad person for laughing at this?



I was reading that very same article in the newspaper during lunch break at work today.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does that make me a bad person for laughing at this?


No. It's funny. 



> What's the deal with Spike and Twilight? Are they like a _thing_ or what?


They can be a thing in your mind if you want. _
Rarity_ and Spike is a different story Their relationship is so bizarre post _Secret of My Excess._ They had that sweet acknowledgement scene and after that they are kind ofclose, idk it's weird.


----------



## Ames (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does that make me a bad person for laughing at this?



No.  That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does that make me a bad person for laughing at this?



I'm gonna go buy that game right now and buy *twice* as many gems just for shits and giggles. 

Ponies are evil, case in point. And so is Apple. Wait, Apple...jack? It's a conspiracy; hide your children and fellow queers in colorful shelters this instant!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I had a thought.  Obviously in season 4 there probably will be a new villain as well.  What sort of villain would you like to see in season 4?



Me personally I would like to see a earth pony villain.  A pony with no powers, magic or anything special about them and they can't use the elements of harmony, the power of love or throwing cadance at him.  Have him a morally gray villain with a good back story and good reasons why they are doing what they are doing and believe their actions are justified.  Also the way he goes about his plans is through legal channels and getting enough ponies to agree with him to push forward his plan.  No enslaving others, no eternal night, no chaos or anything; just his personal views are dangerous and contagious.  With the story ending with him not necessarily becoming good or being vanquish or killed, but rather him agreeing that how far he wanted to go in his plans was immoral and that from then on he will continue to work on his plans, just not towards morally gray areas.

A example off the top of my head is for a earth pony who is tired of all the mythical creatures destroying property and wants to banish all mythical creatures from equestria even if it means by force, except ponies.  With him showing pictures from the ursa minor incident, discord, spike's rampage, changelings and such showing the amount of destruction mythical creatures can cause.  Then ending the story arc with him agreeing banishing anything that isn't a pony may be wrong, but afterwards work towards keeping equestria safe from mythical creature attacks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know I had a thought.  Obviously in season 4 there probably will be a new villain as well.  What sort of villain would you like to see in season 4?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a pretty cool idea, CF. Plus it would keep things diverse and interesting. I sorta madeup a pony OC on that very idea about...I think a year ago? I called him Sugarcoat and he was the evil son of the Cakes. Hey, if you're gonna make a pony oc shoot for the crazy stuff first.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> That's actually a pretty cool idea, CF. Plus it would keep things diverse and interesting. I sorta madeup a pony OC on that very idea about...I think a year ago? I called him Sugarcoat and he was the evil son of the Cakes. Hey, if you're gonna make a pony oc shoot for the crazy stuff first.


What sort of villain would you like to see though?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What sort of villain would you like to see though?



Well, let's see. We've got a reformed evil sister/goddess, a "god" of chaos, a sorta succubus, and evil king who reminds me of what Sauron would look like as a pony. All of them fantasical villians with great big plans. To keep it fresh, I'd love to see a friend/deceiver. Someone who could get to know the mane 6 then turn on them (maybe they could be a servant to a bigger bad guy)

Going with that idea, it'd be nice to see the boss of the deceiver be somewhat dumber than what we're used to. Sorta creating a scenario where the boss wouldn't be half as powerful without the help of his minion. I just love evil partnerships though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What sort of villain would you like to see though?


I would like a broken bird villain. One who was well liked, but fell from grace, and wants revenge for something. The twist I guess would be that this villain is so hurt that s/he can't see the light and maybe gives up or banishes them self? Sounds cool to me.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It should really be a dinosaur with a flamethrower and lasers, vaporizing everything and everypony in ponyville. The plot would be he came from an alternate dimension seeking love, but could never find it so he took his rage out on the ponies.

I'd like that. I'd like that *a lot.*


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> It should really be a dinosaur with a flamethrower and lasers, vaporizing everything and everypony in ponyville. The plot would be he came from an alternate dimension seeking love, but could never find it so he took his rage out on the ponies.
> 
> I'd like that. I'd like that *a lot.*


Only if s/he can be defeated by Celestia impaling them with her horn.


----------



## Toshabi (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does that make me a bad person for laughing at this?




They call it stealing, I call it funding the brony economy. 


Gotto farm the intended audience for all they're worth for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Only if s/he can be defeated by Celestia impaling them with her horn.



Like this?  Goddamn it Celestia

[yt]9ArNmIMgeVg[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Like this?  Goddamn it Celestia


That's exactly what I was thinking about. Love that movie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking about. Love that movie.


What movie is that anyhow?  I've never seen it.  Also the dude's last thoughts were probably "HOLY SHIT! Unicorns are real?!"


Toshabi said:


> They call it stealing, I call it funding the brony economy.
> Gotto farm the intended audience for all they're worth for a better tomorrow.


Jeez could you imagine how much money they could make if they sold online 3d printed blindbags?  The cost for such items would probably be around five to ten dollars, but the quality would drive bronies insane and they would be impossible to keep them in stock for more than a hour.  That's what happened when hot topic made those vinyl collectables, nobody could buy any the first couple times cause they were selling too fast.  Imagine if they had a 100% show accurate discord on sale.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What movie is that anyhow?  I've never seen it.  Also the dude's last thoughts were probably "HOLY SHIT! Unicorns are real?!"


It's from _Cabin In The Woods_ which is an awesome, awesome deconstruction of horror movies. 

Guys check out this pic. I'm reeling over how cool it is. It's a simple idea, but they look so perfect!


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm trying but I still don't see the big deal with ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> I'm trying but I still don't see the big deal with ponies.


Not everyone views it as a big deal.  Some people just sorta watch it and enjoy it, some people don't like it, some people enjoy it a lot.  It's okay if someone just views it as a okay show and don't see the big deal with it is.


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> I'm trying but I still don't see the big deal with ponies.



We're all just a bunch of autistic manchildren who worship a little girl's show about technicolor cartoon horses.  There's not much to get, really.

If you don't want to contract autism, it may do you well to stay the hell away from these disgusting horsefuckers.



benignBiotic said:


> It's from _Cabin In The Woods_ which is an awesome, awesome deconstruction of horror movies.
> 
> Guys check out this pic. I'm reeling over how cool it is. It's a simple idea, but they look so perfect!



Cabin In The Woods truly is an ingenious movie.  You've gotta watch it if you haven't already, ESPECIALLY if you're very familiar with typical cliche horror movies.  

And yeah Equestria Prevails is god-tier artist.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> And yeah Equestria Prevails is god-tier artist.


Personally there's a ton of god-tier artists in this fandom.  Just not as many show accurate god-tier artists.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Guys check out this pic. I'm reeling over how cool it is. It's a simple idea, but they look so perfect!



It took me a while to realize who those were...but when I did, I had to fav it. Angel really looks mischievous.


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally there's a ton of god-tier artists  in this fandom.  Just not as many show accurate god-tier  artists.



Yeah I've got a laundry list of favorite artists.  Here's a couple along with one of their cool pieces.  
PonyKillerX, MadHotaru, RubleGun, Cosmic Unicorn, FruitBloodMilkashake, Karzahnii, Sophiecabra, Egophiliac (of moonstuck fame), FrokusDoodle (changed his name), Discommunicator, Onkelscrut, and Petirep (of RDP fame).

I wouldn't really call Equestria-Prevails entirely show-accurate,  his stuff's pretty distinctive.  But I guess show-accuracy is a relative  term.



Butterflygoddess said:


> It took me a while to realize who those were...but when I did, I had to fav it. Angel really looks mischievous.



Here's a link to the original from the artist


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sweet lord do I want the eigth comic now!
If even just for the cover alone.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sweet lord do I want the eigth comic now!
> If even just for the cover alone.


The hell is going on? Doesn't matter. It will be mine.... in four-ish months.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> The hell is going on? Doesn't matter. It will be mine.... in four-ish months.


War.  War has changed.  It's not about friends, or love.  It's not about feeding your race, or fighting the alicorn rulers of equestria.  It's a endless battle against the forces of the new nightmare moon fought by everyone defending their homes.

Basically new nightmare moon, except this one isn't doing half ass-ed deception tactics, but fullblown burning down cities and trying to kill everyone.  Can't use the elements of harmony if the bearers are dead.

Basically an ACTUAL war.



Also quick question if you view buy the comic on itunes do you need a mobile device to read it?  Or can you view it in itunes?


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, but HotDiggityDemon finally released the final .MOV pony parody,
SWAG.MOV

And it's epic.
Giga-dash has to be the most amazing thing ever.

[yt]RQaisack_jc[/yt]

Throw Gurren Lagann music on this and heads would explode.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Gurren Lagann music could make heads roll?
This must be good.
Gurren Lagann music is fit for epic battles of epicness.
I want to watch SWAG.MOV now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, but HotDiggityDemon finally released the final .MOV pony parody,
> SWAG.MOV



Meh, it was ok. The giant monster battle kinda took away from the usual madhouse tone,but I will admit I loved Scootaloo's encouragement scene much more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*doublepost* my bad...


----------



## Cain (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, but HotDiggityDemon finally released the final .MOV pony parody,
> SWAG.MOV
> 
> And it's epic.
> ...


I found it pretty funny.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*Review S3 Episode 10 Spike at Your Service*
Ugh, that Spike petsitting episode was kinda bad. Spike was at his most annoying.

Only good parts were the parts with Fluttershy.
...and Rarity.
...and the industrial pet dryer.

*Review S3 Episode 13 Magical Mystery Cure*
Well since I'm so close, might as well watch the last episode of season 3. Oh hay look it starts off with a song right away. Already a bad sign.

Edit: And a second song.
....and a third song?
Dear god, I know this is how musicals usually work but at least musicals have more dialog before pieces.
...and another?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...

Well then. This episode felt too rushed and way off. If it had just been about the switching of the cutie marks it would have been fine, but Twilight fixes the problem by the middle of the episode, and then she turns into you-know-what. It's like two different episodes squeezed into one. It doesn't help that it has all those musical numbers. Cut those out and you might have been able to fit in some story, you know!
And the whole episode has this "finality" to it. Like it's the last episode ever.

Only good part was the part where Pinkie Pie spit out the water. Ahh, never change Pinkie.

...oh crap, I missed episode 12.


----------



## Conker (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Ugh, that Spike petsitting episode was kinda bad. Spike was at his most annoying.


I actually really liked that episode. It was much better than "Spike at your Service" where he played being an idiot much to well. At least in the pet sitting episode he brought all of the problems onto himself through established character ways, like a lack of forethought and general dragon greed.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Spike at your Service was a good Applejack episode. It was just a bad Spike episode.
*
Review S3 Episode 12 Games Ponies Play*

"Cinnamon Roll?"
Never change pinkie, never change.

It was an okay episode. I can't figure out how the country pony they were escorting around would be fine indoors one moment, and then have massive claustrophobia in rooms that were HUGE. It was never explained and I have yet to hear about being scared of being in large rooms.

Plus, it seemed a little too convenient that the inspector just happened to decide to pick the empire because of what country pony said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you keepign a eye out on eqd they've launched a new site obviously called http://www.eqdmusic.com/ where the users actually rate the music linked.  Keep a eye on it, there's some good stuff on there.

Also good news with mane6, skullgirls will allow them to use the skullgirls game engine if their recent kickstarter reaches 725k.  Fighting is magic may be dead, but if you want to help out the team pop a few dollars towards skullgirls even though it's a given.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Apart from the first 3 episodes I watched out of curiousity after it became a meme I haven't been watching MLP since due to internet problems (Youtube + buggy modem == fail)and the fact we don't have The Hub channel in my country, now I am too far behind to catch up but I do like some MLP fan art.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: Just a few pics of my personal pony character


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Spike at your Service was a good Applejack episode. It was just a bad Spike episode.


Yeah I'll agree with that. The balance was out of whack though. Too much annoying Spike, not enough awesome Applejack.

Turns out I have never watched "Sleepless in Ponyville" in my own home. Whenever I'm over my friends place I'm always in the mood to watch that particular episode on Netflix. I like that episode. Precocious Skoot is best Skoot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized something.  When comparing FIM to past generations the main differences between the characters who have shown up in multiple generations is who they are friends with and such.  Like applejack has always been a hard worker and such.  I guess the moral lesson is that who we are friends with has a big impact of who we are.


----------



## Aggybyte (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I used to be a brony. I left mlp a few months ago. I don't like it as much as I used to but I understand the craziness that surrounds the show.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here.


I......... I...... don't know what to say.......


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Raptros said:


> I......... I...... don't know what to say.......


Well .... kevinsano does have a *pension* for degrading Twilight Sparkle. That much is evident. 

Seriously though this is either a truly awful specimen of _Homo sapiens_ or a genius in comedy whose hand I want to shake. I hope its the latter. For all our sakes.


----------



## Not_a_Fox (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Raptros said:


> I......... I...... don't know what to say.......



I do.  One's a loser, and the other is an even bigger loser.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Well .... kevinsano does have a *pension* for degrading Twilight Sparkle. That much is evident.
> 
> Seriously though this is either a truly awful specimen of _Homo sapiens_ or a genius in comedy whose hand I want to shake. I hope its the latter. For all our sakes.


Or he's from Japan. . .
http://kotaku.com/5409877/the-one-about-the-guy-who-married-a-video-game


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here.



And now we have to consider how much her character will appeal to the target audience now that she's married. But knowing Hasbro, they'd just have Mephisto steal their love. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sorry guys, hate to burst the fun, but turns out that DA comment was months ago and was already posted.  Someone just took it and reposted a old screencap of it on another site and cause it says "1 h 5 mins ago" people automatically assumed it was recent.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Sorry guys, hate to burst the fun, but turns out that DA comment was months ago and was already posted.  Someone just took it and reposted a old screencap of it on another site and cause it says "1 h 5 mins ago" people automatically assumed it was recent.



Meh. It doesn't matter. There's no real way to know that someone wasn't really just pulling the artist's leg anyway.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If I were to marry a pone I'd want it to be Big Macintosh or Princess Cadence.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LizardKing said:


> I'll just leave this here.


Not sure....

And I looked up the artist and found his FA and his art on derpi.... dear god that guy draws a lot of pony feral. :/

Here's some more thoughts on the last three episodes...
Spike at Your Service - Someone needs to hang Angel up in a tree or something, that bunny is spoiled as hell.
Magical Mystery Cure - Does anyone notice all the alicorns always have their wings spread out and never tucked against their sides? It's like every alicorn has a constant wing boner. Must be from all dat power.
Games Ponies Play - EXPLOITABLE (I actually was trying to screencap that part where AJ pushes pinkie's ass off of her, and paused the video RIGHT THERE)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> If I were to marry a pone I'd want it to be Big Macintosh or *Princess Cadence*.



Home wrecker...

In that case, I'd take Mr. Cake. But I ain't raising his kids. That's just the kinda girl I am...


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh yea, about the end of swag.mov...
In the beginning everyone looks like they've reformed. Fluttershy isn't crazy anymore, pinkie wants to get off the bottle, Rarity may have learned her lesson. But then RJ resets time, so that means none of that happens. So that means Fluttershy is still a crazed chainsaw maniac, pinkie's still a druggie star, Rarity still exploits mexicans.

And now I'm going to shut up and show VIDEO!
[yt]ZkGwqsrfEeI[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Home wrecker...
> 
> In that case, I'd take Mr. Cake. But I ain't raising his kids. That's just the kinda girl I am...


Yeah he's my number two in the male category. I have a highly detailed and nuanced list of pony marriage candidates.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Oh yea, about the end of swag.mov...
> In the beginning everyone looks like they've reformed. Fluttershy isn't crazy anymore, pinkie wants to get off the bottle, Rarity may have learned her lesson. But then RJ resets time, so that means none of that happens. So that means Fluttershy is still a crazed chainsaw maniac, pinkie's still a druggie star, Rarity still exploits mexicans.


Doesn't she reset time far before any of them begin their spiral into oblivions though?


benignBiotic said:


> Yeah he's my number two in the male  category. I have a highly detailed and nuanced list of pony marriage  candidates.


Go on. . I totally promise not to sig it for hilarity sake.
(crosses fingers)


CrazyLee said:


> Magical Mystery Cure - Does anyone notice all  the alicorns always have their wings spread out and never tucked against  their sides? It's like every alicorn has a constant wing boner. Must be  from all dat power.


"Yeah peasants, now I rule your ass" :v


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Alright. 
*
bB's Pony Marriage Candidates v. 7.3.1*
Male: Big Mac, Mr. Cake, Shining Armor. 
Female: Spitfire, Gilda, Applejack.


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Based anon delivers.

[yt]7zI-1fWvbYQ[/yt]


----------



## RailRide (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Based anon delivers.
> 
> [yt]7zI-1fWvbYQ[/yt]



...And "related videos" delivers "My little parody:Friendship Is benefits"

(head tilt) Oh, that's one that's _never_ getting featured on EqD.

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For those of you that have been paying attention to any dhx news; they are currently hiring animation revisionists, animation supervisors, key animation/posing supervisor, storyboard artists, storyboard revisionists, character rotation artists, key animation/posing artists, bg builds/layout supervisors.

I'm not in those fields, but I think the internet just shat themselves in excitement.  Could you imagine actually working on the show?


Some other news is Mane6 has started work on their new game.  Some cool news is that if they do wind up being allowed to use the skullgirls engine there may potentially talk of it coming to steam.  They're kinda not sure about it right now, but if it does happen then holy shit they could go pro.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just read the IDW Rainbow Dash Micro and it's pretty good. The writing was off for Rainbow, a little too verbose and eloquent, but otherwise it was good. I liked it!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Just read the IDW Rainbow Dash Micro and it's pretty good. The writing was off for Rainbow, a little too verbose and eloquent, but otherwise it was good. I liked it!


I can't buy it yet cause I have to use my money for the month on moving to another state, moving is expensive :[
Is it true television is canon now?


----------



## Conker (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> ...And "related videos" delivers "My little parody:Friendship Is benefits"
> 
> (head tilt) Oh, that's one that's _never_ getting featured on EqD.
> 
> ---PCJ


So because of you I went and looked that up.

I feel kind of dirty, but I also hope they get some voices and carry on. I'd probably watch it, as I did have a few good chuckles alongside...well, I'm not sure what kind of contortions my face did in disgust, BUT THEY FELT SO RIGHT


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't buy it yet cause I have to use my money for the month on moving to another state, moving is expensive :[
> Is it true television is canon now?


Yah I guess so? If you want to accept it as such. Or if you prefer: What Would Lauren Say?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

oh god what did I walk in to?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know mane6's new game isn't a mlp game, but I still like to keep a eye on it hoping for it.  Anybody else still interested in it?

Also egophiliac posted a couple of drawings on what he things the characters will look like.  The characters haven't actually been announced, but I'm going to trust egophiliac on this one since it's pretty obvious that they're Llamas, cows and such.
https://twitter.com/egophiliac/status/314218259773788160/photo/1

Personally I'm still excited for the game.  I personally hope this game does actually get to be on steam, it would be so salty to hasbro if the game gets a ton of hits.  It would like, "Hey you know how you tried to shitcan any fan mlp game?  Well they removed the serials and it was a smash hit".  It would be so salty if it does become a popular game.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I know mane6's new game isn't a mlp game, but I still like to keep a eye on it hoping for it.  Anybody else still interested in it?
> 
> Also egophiliac posted a couple of drawings on what he things the characters will look like.  The characters haven't actually been announced, but I'm going to trust egophiliac on this one since it's pretty obvious that they're Llamas, cows and such.
> https://twitter.com/egophiliac/status/314218259773788160/photo/1
> ...


I am absolutely still excited for the game. MLP or no it looked great. 
And I would absolutelly love for it to get popular and burn Hasbro. I need a job so I can throw my money at it. They are doing Kickstarter or something right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I am absolutely still excited for the game. MLP or no it looked great.
> And I would absolutelly love for it to get popular and burn Hasbro. I need a job so I can throw my money at it. They are doing Kickstarter or something right?


Yeah actually.  If the skullgirls kickster reaches 720k then they'll let mane6 use the engine.  If you want to the see the game in HD, potentially on steam, with automatic updates and everything then go donate.  If you were excited for fighting is magic then you should donate, since it is pretty much the same game you were excited for.
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/keep-skullgirls-growing


----------



## Ames (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

>reading pony fanfiction so terribly written I threw up a little in my mouth

why the fuck

[yt]swst7QI8YfQ[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >reading pony fanfiction so terribly written I threw up a little in my mouth
> 
> why the fuck
> 
> [yt]swst7QI8YfQ[/yt]


Eh, the hilarious anger towards this video is worth it though.  People are cancelling their pre-orders cause of this video.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> People are cancelling their pre-orders cause of this video.


What the fuuuuuuuuck?! People are dumb. That is so dumb.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Doesn't she reset time far before any of them begin their spiral into oblivions though?



Not for fluttershy. Didn't you see the scene AFTER the credits?




RailRide said:


> ...And "related videos" delivers "My little parody:Friendship Is benefits"



What the holy fuck did I just watch? I thought it was parody until I saw the oral sex. I think my face is now frozen in permanent derp.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh cool.  Apparently there's a animation called "snowdrop" out.  I honestly did not hear about this one until today.
[YT]do6RDSwaWek[/YT]

I wonder what it's about.  Snowdrop is so adorable I could have a heartatt HNNNNRRRKKK! *thud*


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh cool.  Apparently there's a animation called "snowdrop" out.  I honestly did not hear about this one until today.


Really? I've been waiting for this animation to come out for months. Totally worth the wait though. It was incredibly well done.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I am absolutely still excited for the game. MLP or no it looked great.
> And I would absolutelly love for it to get popular and burn Hasbro. I need a job so I can throw my money at it. They are doing Kickstarter or something right?



I'll be murdered for saying this but you just *know* it'd have just gone the way of MUGEN if it weren't for the fact that it was a MLP Game.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> I'll be murdered for saying this but you just *know* it'd have just gone the way of MUGEN if it weren't for the fact that it was a MLP Game.


Not really.  The problem with MUGEN is that no staggering damage, allowing people to make broken characters and real character balance.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Not really.  The problem with MUGEN is that no staggering damage, allowing people to make broken characters and real character balance.



That wasn't waht I meant - I meant in terms of *POPULARITY*.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> That wasn't waht I meant - I meant in terms of *POPULARITY*.


Point taken; if it weren't for mlp they wouldn't be as popular and wouldn't be looking at working with faust.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap.  There's a crossover in the latest comic.  Rarity looks jealous.


Also Derpy got her own trading card.  They don't give her a name unfortunately, but her description is pretty much the fandom decription and yes she is a delivery pony.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/03/official-derpy-promo-card-description.html#idc-cover


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There is a brony in my school's video game club who whenever you show him the "more apple fritter" scene from episode Apple Family Reunion he just drops whatever he's doing and just stares.  It's kind of a running joke for our group.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheGr8MC said:


> There is a brony in my school's video game club who whenever you show him the "more apple fritter" scene from episode Apple Family Reunion he just drops whatever he's doing and just stares.  It's kind of a running joke for our group.


Well that makes sense. It's possibly the cutest thing in the entire series.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Well that makes sense. It's possibly the cutest thing in the entire series.


Usually anything with Pinkie Pie is pretty adorable too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized something.  The conversion bureau and all, but one, of the side fanfics are extremely shitty fanfics relying on misanthropy for popularity.  Personally I would be down for going to equestria, but in that scenario I would nuke canterlot to take out celestia.  The whole series is basically the borg assimilating humans by force, except according to the fans replacing them with cute colorful ponies makes it a-okay.

Rating 1/10:
Relies on misanthropy
"humans r evil" stereotype
Once you get past the "humans r evil" stereotype and actually look further into the story philosophically the ponies are actually pretty fucking evil instead.
The one good fanfic in the whole genre or whatever you want to call it got shitcanned.

Now if you excuse me I'm going need my barf bucket.




Also the skullgirls kickstarter is in the final day.  If they reach 725k mane6 will be allowed to use the engine.  We're super close folks.  If you have any spare change at all, even a couple cents, please donate some to the kickstarter.  It would mean mane6's game could come to steam, will have hd and a ton of other cool things.  If you were excited about fighting is magic donating even a couple dollars will help since we're so close to getting it.
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/keep-skullgirls-growing

*EDIT
The kickstarter reached 725k!  That means mane6 will be allowed to use the engine.

Finally there's a mlp:fim manga on the way.  Huh, I guess the show is actually catching on in japan.  Japan say hello to your new internet overlords.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Usually anything with Pinkie Pie is pretty adorable too.


Pssh. Nah. I Like the new av tho yo. 

Anyone else see the clip of the MLP:FiM Japanese intro? Is it just me or is FiM prime to be huge in Japan? I'm curious to see how it does over there. 

Got the Issue #5 and it's not bad! It's keeping things going in good quality which is not at all universal in comic books. I knew the first arc would be awesome, but I'm happy to say the new one is pretty good too. 
Dat Gravity Falls shout out. 
Dat old school Luna.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Anyone else see the clip of the MLP:FiM Japanese intro? Is it just me or is FiM prime to be huge in Japan? I'm curious to see how it does over there.


It already is beginning to take off.  They're currently where we were two years ago.


----------



## Ames (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It already is beginning to take off.  They're currently where we were two years ago.



At the chan-exclusive phase where most of the fandom wasn't composed of horsefucking autists?  I miss those days.

But yeah the Japonies fandom has actually already been around for quite some time, unbeknownst to most.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> At the chan-exclusive phase where most of the fandom wasn't composed of horsefucking autists?  I miss those days.
> But yeah the Japonies fandom has actually already been around for quite some time, unbeknownst to most.


Somewhere post chan exclusive, somewhere pre the general reaction by people is wondering why is it growing so fast?  Once it's dubbed in japanese and starts airing we're probably going to start seeing a lot more pixiv images and such pop up. . Wait, scratch that it's already happening.  What I mean by that is we'll start to see a massive surge in popularity.  Depends on what channel the show is going to air and when.



Also since mane6 now will be allowed to use the engine, do you think it's going to be a juggernaut in video gaming?


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also since mane6 now will be allowed to use the engine, do you think it's going to be a juggernaut in video gaming?


idk anything about the engine or Skullgirls, are those a big deal? In any case I hope it is huge and Hasbro regrets their decision. I know I'm buying it. Those guys worked, and continue to work, so hard. 

If I didn't know better I would have though MLP: FiM came from Japan with the big eye style. Can't wait to see what comes out of Japan getting it.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Is it just me or is FiM prime to be huge in Japan? I'm curious to see how it does over there.



And on the fourth day of MLP's introduction to Japan, the whole nation's infrastructure fell apart as every man, woman and child learned of the show and all they could do was watch and obsess.

I wonder if Japan will find some way to integrate tentacles in MLP.  If anyone can do it the Japanese can!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> idk anything about the engine or Skullgirls,  are those a big deal? In any case I hope it is huge and Hasbro regrets  their decision. I know I'm buying it. Those guys worked, and continue to  work, so hard.


Let me put it another way.  The tears from Hasbro will be able to end world thirst.  Even though other games in the fighting genre are more popular, like tekken, dead or alive, or such, skullgirls is pretty much considered the hardcore fighting gamer's best quality video game.  In 2011 it won e3's best fighter game award.  What I mean by that is even though other games are more popular with the average consumer, skullgirls is popular within gamer circles.  Critics and gamers love it, even though it's not as widespread popular as other games.

If Mane6's new game does become popular it will attract the sorts of people who are more involved with video games and put much more time into it.  MLG gamers, video game critics, people who actually make video games, or people who are more likely to make video games and the like.  The most likely scenario is that we'll see many of those people get involved with mlp through mane6 and in turn more likely to make fan video games and raise the bar for hasbro.   Also more people making fan video games.

Right about now Hasbro, if they are aware of this, is going "SSSHHHHHIIIIIIITTTTTTT!!" cause it's going to raise the bar much higher.


benignBiotic said:


> If I didn't know better I would have though MLP: FiM came from Japan  with the big eye style. Can't wait to see what comes out of Japan  getting it.


A lot of great artists and musicians and such.   You think people put out a ton of art now?  Just wait until the show  airs in japan.


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Let me put it another way.  The tears from Hasbro will be able to end world thirst.  Even though other games in the fighting genre are more popular, like tekken, dead or alive, or such, skullgirls is pretty much considered the hardcore fighting gamer's best quality video game.  In 2011 it won e3's best fighter game award.  What I mean by that is even though other games are more popular with the average consumer, skullgirls is popular within gamer circles.  Critics and gamers love it, even though it's not as widespread popular as other games.
> 
> If Mane6's new game does become popular it will attract the sorts of people who are more involved with video games and put much more time into it.  MLG gamers, video game critics, people who actually make video games, or people who are more likely to make video games and the like.  The most likely scenario is that we'll see many of those people get involved with mlp through mane6 and in turn more likely to make fan video games and raise the bar for hasbro.   Also more people making fan video games.
> 
> ...


I'm not into fighting games at all, and even I want to play skullgirls. With some propaganda from Matt/Woolie on TBFP, but still. It looks really nice, and there's a first time for everything.


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

personally i like it because its cute, and the animation style is 'kinda' like anime.  which to me is another bonus. plus, its just somthing you think your not gonna like, but you watch a few episodes and you love it. either a fan of it or not, theres always one pony you like the best out of it. My favorite of course is fluttershy, shes just really sweet and adorable. 

alot of people outside the fandom think bronies are weird and 'pedophiles' but im thinking.. Weird.. hehe maybe. but why a pedophile? what has pedophillia gotta do with liking ponies? If they took notice, all of the mane (see what i did there? lol ) 6 ponys live by themselves. (except for AJ but she's needed on the farm) so they must be old enough to live by themselves. ._. so idk... ene people are just.. ugh. 

.3. either way, try watching the show, if you like it. yay if not *shrug* no one should be judged on watching a tv show. ene


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Chernobyl-Hybrid said:


> personally i like it because its cute, and the animation style is 'kinda' like anime.  which to me is another bonus. plus, its just somthing you think your not gonna like, but you watch a few episodes and you love it. either a fan of it or not, theres always one pony you like the best out of it. My favorite of course is fluttershy, shes just really sweet and adorable.
> 
> alot of people outside the fandom think bronies are weird and 'pedophiles' but im thinking.. Weird.. hehe maybe. but why a pedophile? what has pedophillia gotta do with liking ponies? If they took notice, all of the mane (see what i did there? lol ) 6 ponys live by themselves. (except for AJ but she's needed on the farm) so they must be old enough to live by themselves. ._. so idk... ene people are just.. ugh.
> 
> .3. either way, try watching the show, if you like it. yay if not *shrug* no one should be judged on watching a tv show. ene


If you're referring to the OP, that's long gone. This has become the thread for bronies on the forum to just talk about random stuff related to MLP.
And we get called pedophiles by some because we are into a show targeted at a young demographic, pre-teen and teenaged girls, and we are males with varying ages. 
Although, its the same argument as if someone calls you a faggot on youtube or something.
Welcome, btw.


----------



## wheelieotter (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Look at what else The Hub has been up to - KISS Hello Kitty. I don't know if I should be excited or horrified.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> Look at what else The Hub has been up to - KISS Hello Kitty. I don't know if I should be excited or horrified.


Well it was bound for them to make a hello kitty sho-. . . Wut?. . No seriously I have no idea what I am reading.  That's just-.  I have no feelings one way or the other, cause I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes I know it's a double post, but I have content so shoot me.

We may have a actual serious episode next season coming up.  Meghan said on twitter there may be a episode that talks about disability.  Personally I would love to see a positive moral lesson about disabled individuals, cause like I've noticed that unfortunately there seems to be this belief by people that any portrayel of disabled individuals in mass media, even if the character or story is positive, is bad and that disabled individuals have no place on tv.  Personally I would like to see the moral lesson being that having a disability isn't a bad thing.  My guess is they're going to introduce a new character.  I'd be all up for more diversity on television.


[sarcasm mode on]What about a episode where a disabled pony wants to get on tv(since tv is now canon) and the antagonist in the episode doesn't want it to happen cause they believe it's discriminatory to have them on there and they want more divesity in media by removing the disabled from tv [*/extreme sarcasm*]



Also double rainboom was a disappointment.


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> If you're referring to the OP, that's long gone. This has become the thread for bronies on the forum to just talk about random stuff related to MLP.
> And we get called pedophiles by some because we are into a show targeted at a young demographic, pre-teen and teenaged girls, and we are males with varying ages.
> Although, its the same argument as if someone calls you a faggot on youtube or something.
> Welcome, btw.



oh >n< oopsie me, i should have read more pages instead of just the beginning few. sorreh! and thank you hun =3


----------



## Conker (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yes I know it's a double post, but I have content so shoot me.
> 
> We may have a actual serious episode next season coming up.  Meghan said on twitter there may be a episode that talks about disability.  Personally I would love to see a positive moral lesson about disabled individuals, cause like I've noticed that unfortunately there seems to be this belief by people that any portrayel of disabled individuals in mass media, even if the character or story is positive, is bad and that disabled individuals have no place on tv.  Personally I would like to see the moral lesson being that having a disability isn't a bad thing.  My guess is they're going to introduce a new character.  I'd be all up for more diversity on television.


My guess would be Scootaloo not being able to fly. 

Or my hope? I think that would be really interesting to do, since she seems like she can't do it, and given flashbacks, RBD and Fluttershy could fly at her age.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just watched the season finale.

I'm still not getting why people say this is "the worst season"


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mullerornis said:


> Just watched the season finale.
> 
> I'm still not getting why people say this is "the worst season"



Because there was too few episodes and the finale felt too rushed when it should have been a two parter.  I still liked season three, just not as much as one and two.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mullerornis said:


> Just watched the season finale.
> 
> I'm still not getting why people say this is "the worst season"


It wasn't a terrible season.  It's was just a meh season overall.  Think of it as like the release of the WiiU, nintendo was hyping it as amazing, but didn't live up to the hype and wasn't as super duper amazing like they were hyping it up to be.  If they didn't hype it so much it wouldn't have disappointed people so much.

They need to pull the brakes on the hype train.


Conker said:


> My guess would be Scootaloo not being able to fly.
> 
> Or my hope? I think that would be really interesting to do, since she seems like she can't do it, and given flashbacks, RBD and Fluttershy could fly at her age.


Oh no, you just reminded me of a comic someone did where RD takes her to reheart to ask why she can't fly and redheart says she never will be able to fly Q_Q
I hope the episode doesn't go like that, otherwise that would be extremely depressing.


----------



## Cain (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I quite liked Double Rainboom. Tbh, I had no idea they were going to do what they did, and it was pretty cool and funny at the same time.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh no, you just reminded me of a comic someone did where RD takes her to reheart to ask why she can't fly and redheart says she never will be able to fly Q_Q
> I hope the episode doesn't go like that, otherwise that would be extremely depressing.


Faust's original idea for Scoots was that she would never be able to fly. Perhaps they're still going ahead with that idea.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheGr8MC said:


> Because there was too few episodes and the finale felt too rushed when it should have been a two parter.  I still liked season three, just not as much as one and two.



Fair enough, though other than the last episode's rush I actually do like how they managed to work in consistent character development in a smaller number of episodes.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Faust's original idea for Scoots was that she would never be able to fly. Perhaps they're still going ahead with that idea.


Awww. I'd really like that. I'm a little worried they'll make Derpy the disabled one. I've always thought of Derpy as being sane and level headed, but incredibly derpy. If she were canon retarded I'd be like this: :-[



> I wonder if Japan will find some way to integrate tentacles in MLP.  If anyone can do it the Japanese can!


I'm pretty sure bronies have already done that -_- Not that I know anything about that stuff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I haven't seen the comic yet, but I know who the new nightmare moon is and I gotta say 



Spoiler: what I think of it



Nightmare Rarity looks awesome!  The fabulosity will last forever! . . or at least until she gets turned back


----------



## Wakboth (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mullerornis said:


> Just watched the season finale.
> 
> I'm still not getting why people say this is "the worst season"



Instant nostalgia. I saw plenty of people saying the show was going downhill during the 2nd season, which is now held up as the high point of the show. By the time S5 comes around, people will be waxing nostalgic about the clarity and leanness of S3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's a idea for a topic.  With the fanfics, fan animations(like snowdrop), and such there's tons of oc's that some people like.  What are your favorite OC characters?  If you have any.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OMG you guys. If I'm not being April Fooled MLP FiM is premiering in Japan right now and EQD has the stream up... Then this happened.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MAD does another pony skit:
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/04/mad-tv-skit-with-rainbow-dash.html

BronyCon's founder is depicted in a montage at about 1:28 into the linked video. A turdnado watch has been announced as a result.

---PCJ


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So it begins...

[yt]wD7vE8PUcQs[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> So it begins...
> 
> [yt]wD7vE8PUcQs[/yt]


OH God, I can't wait for "Winter Wrap Up"


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In the mean time, check this out:

[yt]LFjEintbDXc[/yt]


----------



## pukedshark (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.



MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ames (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> In the mean time, check this out:
> 
> [yt]LFjEintbDXc[/yt]



Yeah, Kanashii's development of this little animation he released a while back:

[yt]EgD1OyiVnaU[/yt]

I really dig this dude's animations, bomb shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Speaking of animations, yukitoshii made a short film about the new source models and such about what you can now do with the new models.
[YT]ohUV6QDQdOo[/YT]
It's pretty cool that the models are getting that good; I remember when the models were first made and how stiff they were.


----------



## Ames (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

why

why why why why why why why why why

>mfw

[yt]9oGvgz8fuyM[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> why
> 
> why why why why why why why why why
> 
> >mfw


I R SAD



I still will watch the premier out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> why
> 
> why why why why why why why why why


Can we safely now consider Equestria Girls generation 4.5?


----------



## Xiz (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> OH God, I can't wait for "Winter Wrap Up"



THIS. 

So much hype for the songs. So. Much. Hype.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
Important new news, but I'm going to remove this in case someone has a problem with triple posting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edit*
Important new news, but I'm going to remove this in case someone has a problem with triple posting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay I know triple posting a big no-no, but I have some really good news everybody and I mean really really good news.  It has to do with Equestria Girls. . Hold on the good news is that is that Equestria Girls is not going to be on the hub's tv show line up.  So what does this mean and why am I being a p.o.s. bumping the thread?  Well that means since it's not going to be on the tv show lineup or anything of the sort that means it's the movie we've been hearing about.  So while it's not being made by studio B or written by studio b's writers, it is neither canon or going to be a full blown show and is just going to be a movie.  It's probably going to be the modern day Star Wars Christmas special where it's instantly tossed in the trash in regret by the people who commissioned it and only shown during drinking contests to see who can stay sober the longest while watching it.

That would actually make for a pretty funny "bronies react" video on youtube; just have a ton of tequila out in front of them and see how long it takes for them all to pass out from all the alcohol.




*last two posts*
Welp carp, the my little dashie fan animation movie that's been in the  works released a trailer and honestly I can't wait for the live action  instead to be honest. . except dash in the animated movie made my heart  explode twice.  Sure that one isn't coming out for another year, but  it's going to be worth the wait.

Going back to mane6 they  officially are going pro, mainly because they  will have to actually pay  the voice actors and such.  They are still  debating on what this will  mean, they wanted to keep it free, but  personally I think this will be  good for the game in the end.  If it  becomes a game you can buy then the  people working on the game will be  reimbursed in the end and having a  profit is good for the team.  We may  even, if the game is hugely  popular, see mane6 become a actual game  developer studio.  It may also  be possible that if mane6 does become  widely popular hasbro may  commission them for a mlp game.  Personally  if mane6 were to hold a  funding drive I would support them, cause  making video games isn't  cheap.


----------



## Conker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's probably going to be the modern day Star Wars Christmas special where it's instantly tossed in the trash in regret by the people who commissioned it and only shown during drinking contests to see who can stay sober the longest while watching it.
> 
> That would actually make for a pretty funny "bronies react" video on youtube; just have a ton of tequila out in front of them and see how long it takes for them all to pass out from all the alcohol.


Sign me the fuck up


----------



## Wakboth (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, I actually want Equestria Girls to turn out _good_, just to see the shocked reactions of every brony and pegasister who expected it to be awful. 

(Well, that and it being good would be good for the franchise in general!)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> You know, I actually want Equestria Girls to turn out _good_, just to see the shocked reactions of every brony and pegasister who expected it to be awful.
> 
> (Well, that and it being good would be good for the franchise in general!)



That...would be utterly delicious. They'd be the second coming of bronies then.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ O man then there would be epic flame wars between post- and pre-Equestria Girls bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> ^ O man then there would be epic flame wars between post- and pre-Equestria Girls bronies.


I just do not see how it would be possible for the movie to be a 10 out of 10.  It's not going to be made by studio B  or written by studio B.  It's less likely than winning the lottery, while on a date with Halle Berry and accidentally finding Jimmy Hoffa's body.  Sure it may be a 5 out of 10; it may even be a 7 out of 10, but I just do not see how it could ever be a 10 out of 10.  The reason why I just do not see how it could be a 10 out of 10 isn't just having to do with not being written by studio b, but also in order for the story to work Equestria in the past or present would have to have some contact with earth or be a parallel version of earth.  I read and watch a ton of science fiction and my "parallel universe" sense is going off the charts.  Either that or the ponies are aliens in our own universe.  Both premises would just take the basis of mlp:fim, bend it over and begin humping the franchise.  It'd be like adding stargates and Goa'uld to Harry Potter, or Elizabeth from bioshock infinite to Lord of the Rings.

My point is that in order for the premise of the movie to work Equestria would have to be a alien world in contact with Earth or would be a parallel timeline of earth.  I know past in the thread I said I would like a parallel universe travel or space travel episode, however that's is something you for a long story epic arc and is meant to be something that takes up a decent part of a season and meant to be considered canon from that day out.  Something like that is supposed to be used for something like, idunno hypothetically Sombra not actually being dead and opening a portal to universe where he did win, or idunno like how in the comics they travelled to the moon to stop the nightmare forces, NOT to give a purpose to dump the main characters in a highschool setting.

I just do not see how it can be a 10 out of 10 movie cause the very premise of the idea sounds like something out of a fanfic, and not the good kind of fanfic either, rather the bad kind of fanfic uses the conflict to dump the main characters in a setting to give justification for your story setting.

Tl:dr; It could be a "meh" movie.

Also on the topic of the fallout whether it being good or bad being delicious, remember back to when there was the Alicorn Twilight drama and I kept saying that it wasn't going to be a good episode and rather at most be a meh episode and how everyone was saying that they were going to gloat saying I was wrong and how it was going to turn out to be the best episode ever?
I was nice about the season 3 premiere being bad, I was nice about "spike at your service" being bad, I was nice about the season finale being meh.  My point is that you need to understand that yes there will be bad episodes/movies in the future and that you shouldn't jerk off hasbro thinking that every episode ever is going to be the greatest episode ever.





Also let's lighten the mood a bit with the fact ponykillerx drew this on a napkin with a bic pen.
http://anonphonyx.tumblr.com/post/48041175251/tools-tissue-paper-bic-pen-im-poor-i-cant


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also let's lighten the mood a bit with the fact ponykillerx drew this on a napkin with a bic pen.
> http://anonphonyx.tumblr.com/post/48041175251/tools-tissue-paper-bic-pen-im-poor-i-cant


Some people just have insane amounts of talent.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woah Cann Fodd I was just kidding. Of course Equestria Girls will be awful.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What is so bad about Equestria Girls? more pony related stuff is better, isn't it?


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rasly said:


> What is so bad about Equestria Girls? more pony related stuff is better, isn't it?


We won't know what's so bad about it until it comes out :V

I think the fandom in general is viewing Equestria Girls as Hasbro cashing in on the popularity of MLP:FiM. As I write it that sounds really dumb though. Of course Hasbro is trying to cash in on it, they're a company. 
I understand the sourness toward Equestria Girls though. No one wants to see something they like go south.


----------



## Conker (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> We won't know what's so bad about it until it comes out :V
> 
> I think the fandom in general is viewing Equestria Girls as Hasbro cashing in on the popularity of MLP:FiM. As I write it that sounds really dumb though. Of course Hasbro is trying to cash in on it, they're a company.
> I understand the sourness toward Equestria Girls though. No one wants to see something they like go south.


Of course they want to make money because they are a company and that's what companies do, but that's also not a noble effort. Equestria Girls DOES seem like a really bad cash in attempt. MLP accidentally got a huge side market of bronies, and Equestria Girls seems to want to do the same but with older girls and younger women.

I just don't see that working, but I'm also judging a show based off of a screenshot, which is pretty stupid. I'll watch it and see what it does, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I just don't see that working, but I'm also judging a show based off of a screenshot, which is pretty stupid. I'll watch it and see what it does, but I don't have high hopes.


Do you have any idea who is going to work on it? like story artists and such?


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Equestria girls is going to be great. I can finally hnnnnng to twilight sparkle and I won't be called a horsefucker for doing so.



Also, My Little Dashie is stupid. I can't believe it has a fan base creating a movie for it.


Also also, the fan made episode sucked. It was like watching the puppet pals show from Dexter's Lab without the punch lines. The animation was good, but the writing and timing was soooooooooooooooo fucking bad. Such a sbame the animators had to go through all that work, though, they did their job well.


----------



## Ames (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Also, My Little Dashie is stupid. I can't believe it has a fan base creating a movie for it.
> 
> 
> Also also, the fan made episode sucked. It was like watching the puppet pals show from Dexter's Lab without the punch lines. The animation was good, but the writing and timing was soooooooooooooooo fucking bad. Such a sbame the animators had to go through all that work, though, they did their job well.



My Little Dashie is one of the most terribly-written autismal self-inserts the fandom's ever had the honor of shitting out.

I can't watch the animation, I think I would drown in the spaghetti.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I can't watch the animation, I think I would drown in the spaghetti.


Oh I have no doubts it's going to fail to live up people's expectations.  Just look at the animated movie's trailer.  It's like they spent all their effort into creating the backgrounds and didn't care about the actual characters or properly animating them.

They should have had a different person doing the backgrounds and someone else doing the actual characters.  Then it would look better.


Rasly said:


> Do you have any idea who is going to work on it? like story artists and such?


No one from studio B.  The movie is being outsourced to another studio.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> My Little Dashie is one of the most terribly-written autismal self-inserts the fandom's ever had the honor of shitting out.


My Little Dashie is really not as bad as you describe it here. Sure, it's not a great fanfic or anything, but there are much, much, much worse ones. The only reason you and others give MLD so much flak is because of it's popularity.

Trust me, I used to read a ton of fanfics back in the day and MLD is _decent_ compared to some of the others I've read.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> My Little Dashie is really not as bad as you describe it here. Sure, it's not a great fanfic or anything, but there are much, much, much worse ones. The only reason you and others give MLD so much flak is because of it's popularity.
> 
> Trust me, I used to read a ton of fanfics back in the day and MLD is _decent_ compared to some of the others I've read.


Why are there so many popular bad fanfics I wonder? I'm sure there are good ones. 

I haven't read any so I don't know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Why are there so many popular bad fanfics I wonder? I'm sure there are good ones.
> 
> I haven't read any so I don't know.


There are a ton of good fanfics, and there are a ton of good non-popular  fanfics.  Popularity has no effect on a fanfic and does not  automatically determine whether or not a fanfic is good.

If you want a good popular fanfic there's stuff like "end of ponies", "crisis equestria" and such.  There's funny ones like "Shipping and Handling", there's epics, there's action fanfics, and there's all sorts.  It just depends on the author of it.  There are some good nonpopular fanfics too.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Why are there so many popular bad fanfics I wonder? I'm sure there are good ones.
> 
> I haven't read any so I don't know.


Oh yeah, there are tons of good fanfics. I don't really read them much anymore, so I only know the good ones from back in the day.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The only reason you and others give MLD so much flak is because of it's popularity.



If shit is getting praised and called "One of the most emotional stories I've ever read" by thousands of bronies, I think that one has every right to say that something is wrong with this picture. People who legitimately cried/teared up during their read through of my little dashie has issues.


----------



## Conker (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> My Little Dashie is really not as bad as you describe it here. Sure, it's not a great fanfic or anything, but there are much, much, much worse ones. The only reason you and others give MLD so much flak is because of it's popularity.
> 
> Trust me, I used to read a ton of fanfics back in the day and MLD is _decent_ compared to some of the others I've read.


"It's better than the really shitty ones" isn't much of a selling point :V


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> If shit is getting praised and called "One of the most emotional stories I've ever read" by thousands of bronies, I think that one has every right to say that something is wrong with this picture. People who legitimately cried/teared up during their read through of my little dashie has issues.


People tearing up over MLD isn't really an issue for me. If people got emotional over it and connected to it that deeply then that's cool. I personally didn't find it that sad or engaging, but hey, that's just my opinion.



Conker said:


> "It's better than the really shitty ones" isn't much of a selling point :V


We're talking about MLP fanfics here. There aren't really any other selling points :V


----------



## Summer (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?



I'm a long time MLP fan and even I don't really understand why MLP is now more popular then ever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Summer said:


> I'm a long time MLP fan and even I don't really understand why MLP is now more popular then ever.


Oh hi, a new poster.  Well to answer your question the internet gave it a viral following cause of the quality of the show.

Nowadays this thread has become a general discussion about the show and anything related to mlp.  You're welcome to talk about mlp here.



Also have some cosplay-
http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/531/757/d9a.jpg


----------



## Conker (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh hi, a new poster.  Well to answer your question the internet gave it a viral following cause of the quality of the show.
> 
> Nowadays this thread has become a general discussion about the show and anything related to mlp.  You're welcome to talk about mlp here.
> 
> ...


More people should have silly anime colored hair. Shit's just fun. If I didn't have super dark brown hair and didn't work in a boring office that would frown upon such things, I'd think about dying my own some silly shade of something.

Also, I dig the cosplay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> More people should have silly anime colored hair. Shit's just fun. If I didn't have super dark brown hair and didn't work in a boring office that would frown upon such things, I'd think about dying my own some silly shade of something.


Most of the time when people try it in real life it looks strange.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also have some cosplay-
> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/531/757/d9a.jpg



Scoots cosplays are best cosplays.


----------



## Conker (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Most of the time when people try it in real life it looks strange.


Yeah. But I can't get around the idea of a wig. Either go broke or go home, or whatever that idiom is.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Most of the time when people try it in real life it looks strange.



True but when some people pull it off. Goddamn. They pull it off.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yeah. But I can't get around the idea of a wig.



I'm genuinely amazed when a wig is both a non-headache-inducing color and perfectly unmussed.



> Either go broke or go home, or whatever that idiom is.



I believe you've fused "go for broke" and "go big or go home". Sounds good either way though.

Analysis!


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Most of the time when people try it in real life it looks strange.




Most people also don't know how to do it properly.


----------



## Conker (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> I believe you've fused "go for broke" and "go big or go home". Sounds good either way though.
> 
> Analysis!


Hmm. I might continue saying that because I like it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In case you missed it usa today listed Equestria girls movie tickets.  There's nothing other than the title, no release date or anything.  Here I thought it was going to be a direct to tv movie.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> There's nothing other than the title, no release date or anything.


It's June 15th.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In case you all missed it there's another donation drive going on.  Lauren threw this up on her Deviantart.
http://fyre-flye.deviantart.com/journal/How-bad-do-you-want-to-name-an-alligator-Gummy-366892540
If you want to help donate here's the donation page. I t doesn't have to be a lot of money.  It could just be a dollar or two, or whatever you can spare.
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/wildlife-learning-center-needs-your-support-to-care-for-animals


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In case you all missed it there's another donation drive going on.  Lauren threw this up on her Deviantart.
> http://fyre-flye.deviantart.com/journal/How-bad-do-you-want-to-name-an-alligator-Gummy-366892540
> If you want to help donate here's the donation page. I t doesn't have to be a lot of money.  It could just be a dollar or two, or whatever you can spare.
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/wildlife-learning-center-needs-your-support-to-care-for-animals


Aww that's a great idea! I really need a f**king job.


----------



## Conker (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In case you missed it usa today listed Equestria girls movie tickets.  There's nothing other than the title, no release date or anything.  Here I thought it was going to be a direct to tv movie.


It'll be the first thing I torrent in years


----------



## Azure (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

my thoughts on MLP:FiM


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't get ponies. My le french cousins are here and all they have done all night is watch fucking ponies. WHY?? I may never like ponies but I want to understand.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> I don't get ponies. My le french cousins are here and all they have done all night is watch fucking ponies. WHY?? I may never like ponies but I want to understand.


Have you tried watching a couple of the episodes?

As for why people like it there's a million different reasons and the reasons why people like it vary wildly from person to person and if you ask a thousand different people why they like it you'll get a thousand different reasons.  If I had to summarize why people like it in a single sentence is would be, "Many different types of people can like it for many different reasons and they can find in it something that they enjoy."


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Have you tried watching a couple of the episodes?
> 
> As for why people like it there's a million different reasons and the reasons why people like it vary wildly from person to person and if you ask a thousand different people why they like it you'll get a thousand different reasons.


I tried to watch ponies, but it felt really dirty.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> I tried to watch ponies, but it felt really dirty.


How so?


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How so?


 Do you know what would happen to my street cred if my homies found out I watched ponies?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> I don't get ponies. My le french cousins are here and all they have done all night is watch fucking ponies. WHY?? I may never like ponies but I want to understand.



The main reason people like the show is because its funny. That and because its a cartoon that doesn't talk down to kids. Rainbowdash is a tomboy with faults and sometimes they'll kick an ass or two. 

Kinda surprising for a show about ponies, no?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> Do you know what would happen to my street cred if my homies found out I watched ponies?


Watching a cartoon doesn't emasculate someone.  What do you think a secret police agent will pop out of nowhere, tackle you and revoke your imaginary man card if you watch a cartoon?


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Watching a cartoon doesn't emasculate someone.  What do you think a secret police agent will pop out of nowhere, tackle you and revoke your imaginary man card if you watch a cartoon?


Yes


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> Yes


It's a cartoon, not some secret government ploy to emasculate the human race and the idea that somehow a cartoon makes a person less manly is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> Yes



I'll let you borrow my man-card. I've got enough to spare. :V



CannonFodder said:


> It's a cartoon, not some secret government ploy to emasculate the human race and the idea that somehow a cartoon makes a person less manly is utterly ridiculous.



CF, Greenie is just playing. Sheesh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> CF, Greenie is just playing. Sheesh.


*facepalm
I don't know Green Knight all that well so I don't know when he's joking or not.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> my thoughts on MLP:FiM



My thoughts about your thoughts on MLP:FIM



Green_Knight said:


> Do you know what would happen to my street cred if my homies found out I watched ponies?



You're a furry on a furry forum.  Your street cred is pretty shot anyway.  :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> my thoughts on MLP:FiM


All of my this. Forever. I insist this is an entirely realistic representation of bronies. brbrbrbrbrbbrbrbrbrbrbbrbrbrbbrr


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh fuck yeah.  Fighting is magic was picked up by /mlp/ and they're working on finishing the game now.  Rainbow Dash is complete now and Fluttershy is being worked on.  We probably will never see the full 17 character roster, but at least the game will be completed anyhow and we may eventually see some other characters eventually put in.

The downside is that Rainbow's sprite looks pasted in.  There's not much they can do about it since they are using sprites, but chances are down the line that will eventually be fixed.




Spoiler: oh my bad



Oh and Derpy being a mailmare is canon now in the comics.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm picking up the new comics next Wednesday. Can't wait to see the suprise that's been spoiled for me already.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I'm picking up the new comics next Wednesday. Can't wait to see the suprise that's been spoiled for me already.


[YT]gnFO6b__gYw[/YT]


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Has anypony else bought their tickets for equestria girls? Me and 10 of my brony amigos got ours reserved! It's going to be 20% cooler so awesome!


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Toshabi, I have to say that the only thing that would make me smile is the thought of you in an iron lung.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



AlexInsane said:


> Toshabi, I have to say that the only thing that would make me smile is the thought of you in an iron lung.


That would make me do the opposite of a smile. Besides it's common knowledge that Equestria Girls is going to be awsummmm.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Honestly, I am just fucking tired of seeing MLP shit everywhere. Everyone's character looks almost exactly the same, just like sonic characters, maybe even worse. Not saying furries don't draw similar, which a lot do, but you get better variety and styles in the furry fandom overall, e.g. (sonic, disney characters, starfox, MLP, looney toons, etc..), because it combines aspects of just about everything that has to do  with cartoon animals, generally.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Do people still hate on MLP:FiM? That's so two years ago.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Honestly, I am just fucking tired of seeing MLP shit everywhere. Everyone's character looks almost exactly the same, just like sonic characters, maybe even worse. Not saying furries don't draw similar, which a lot do, but you get better variety and styles in the furry fandom overall, e.g. (sonic, disney characters, starfox, MLP, looney toons, etc..), because it combines aspects of just about everything that has to do  with cartoon animals, generally.



You should tell your therapist about that. It sounds like somepony has a problem.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Honestly, I am just fucking tired of seeing MLP shit everywhere.



And the best course of action you could come up with was going to the only MLP thread on this forum?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey folks, have a comic that goes right in the feels-
http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/536/320/ee2.jpg




TheMetalVelocity said:


> Honestly, I am just fucking tired of seeing MLP shit everywhere. Everyone's character looks almost exactly the same, just like sonic characters, maybe even worse. Not saying furries don't draw similar, which a lot do, but you get better variety and styles in the furry fandom overall, e.g. (sonic, disney characters, starfox, MLP, looney toons, etc..), because it combines aspects of just about everything that has to do  with cartoon animals, generally.


What is wrong with it being everywhere?  If there is a show that teaches people that friendship and togetherness is a good thing, with the fans coming together often times to help those in need spending millions of dollars on others wouldn't that be a good thing?


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hey folks, have a comic that goes right in the feels-
> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/536/320/ee2.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



And horse sex.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> And horse sex.


My little pony friendship with benefits.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> My little pony friendship with benefits.



MLP friendship is kinky


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Green_Knight said:


> My little pony friendship with benefits.


That coincidentally enough is the name for a artist.


Oh and Celestia and Luna are officially immortal according to the trading cards.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That coincidentally enough is the name for a artist.
> 
> Oh and Celestia and Luna are officially immortal according to the trading cards.


No way what?!? That's insane. Twilight and Cadence too? Are they not -true- alicorns? Alicorns are so mysterious I love it.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Also, I don't get thaf comic that's suppose to hit the feels. Some explanation with clarification would shed some light to those of us left in the dark by them cryptic visual metaphors. (Unless it means that the baby that shining armor and cadence has is a direct result of changling STDs that shining armor got when he banged the fake cadence before the wedding)


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Honestly, I am just fucking tired of seeing MLP shit everywhere. Everyone's character looks almost exactly the same, just like sonic characters, maybe even worse. Not saying furries don't draw similar, which a lot do, but you get better variety and styles in the furry fandom overall, e.g. (sonic, disney characters, starfox, MLP, looney toons, etc..), because it combines aspects of just about everything that has to do  with cartoon animals, generally.



>2013
>still placing the furry fandom on a pedestal above the brony fandom
>implying any of you autistic shitmongering dogfuckers are any better than this fandom of manchild horsefucker chucklefucks

laughingwhores.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Also, I don't get thaf comic that's suppose to hit the feels. Some explanation with clarification would shed some light to those of us left in the dark by them cryptic visual metaphors. (Unless it means that the baby that shining armor and cadence has is a direct result of changling STDs that shining armor got when he banged the fake cadence before the wedding)


Oh my bad.  Short version is that with how long Chrysalis replaced Cadance what did she do to him before being caught, cause Shining and Cadance were a couple.  Like do Shining and Cadance have to worry about any little Changeling x Shining babies?  If it did happen would Cadance accept the child and love it still?


----------



## Conker (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh my bad.  Short version is that with how long Chrysalis replaced Cadance what did she do to him before being caught, cause Shining and Cadance were a couple.  Like do Shining and Cadance have to worry about any little Changeling x Shining babies?  If it did happen would Cadance accept the child and love it still?


Most likely given that love seems to conquer all in this world and Cadence's cutie mark works with love or somesuch.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Toshabi is best princess


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I went over to a friends house today and he has all the issues of that MLP comic thingy.

They're pretty decent.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Like do Shining and Cadance have to worry about any little Changeling x Shining babies?  If it did happen would Cadance accept the child and love it still?



This fandom goes wierd places sometimes...and I'm not even talking about the clop.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh my bad.  Short version is that with how long Chrysalis replaced Cadance what did she do to him before being caught, cause Shining and Cadance were a couple.  Like do Shining and Cadance have to worry about any little Changeling x Shining babies?  If it did happen would Cadance accept the child and love it still?


Wait, that one is supposed to be "feely"? I thought it's just funny.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >2013
> >still placing the furry fandom on a pedestal above the brony fandom
> >implying any of you autistic shitmongering dogfuckers are any better than this fandom of manchild horsefucker chucklefucks
> 
> laughingwhores.jpg


 It's called an opinion. Here is a question for you; Why do you even care? Also, I don't think you even understood or read it correctly.


----------



## Teal (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So I went over to a friends house today and he has all the issues of that MLP comic thingy.
> 
> They're pretty decent.


 I have a lot of them (got them for $1 each) but have never read them. ^^;  And in other news I just read Rainbow Factory and the sequel.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Imma do everything in my power to be the prettiest pony princess that all of ekwestwia has ever seen.


----------



## Teal (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Make us proud your highness.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Feel like writting a trollfic.

Should I make a fic making Braeburn a psychotic rapist or a fanfic about my mary sue being totally more special and kawaii than Twilight and Celestia?


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Imma do everything in my power to be the prettiest pony princess that all of ekwestwia has ever seen.


I didn't vote for you >:-0



			
				Mullerornis said:
			
		

> Should I make a fic making Braeburn a psychotic rapist or a fanfic about  my mary sue being totally more special and kawaii than Twilight and  Celestia?


I feel like the latter has been done to death. Take a cherished character and characterize him/her just slightly wrong. Like make Rainbow Dash a little too mean spirited or Rarity a little too greedy. That will set off the most dedicated bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> or Rarity a little too greedy.


Wait, you mean she wasn't?


benignBiotic said:


> I didn't vote for you >:-0


But think of the chocolate rain!


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait, you mean she wasn't?


Hold your tongue! Rarity is best.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That puff of cloud pony sucks Celestia's dick.


----------



## Toshabi (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Woah. That was scary. This thread fell off page one of off topic. 



Also, I love how someone named inflated snake made this thread. What a lame, fetish obsessed name that has nothing to do with ponies.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Woah. That was scary. This thread fell off page one of off topic.



Well, it _is_ a rather large gap between seasons. Not much to talk about really.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well, it _is_ a rather large gap between seasons. Not much to talk about really.


We could always drown our mid season sorrows with talk of fanfics and shipping.

Actually speaking of which I am going to start reading Murky Number Seven soon, just finished unpacking my stuff from moving though.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shipping, yeah. I'm actually starting to warm up to Rarilane.
Now I just need to find stallions for Fluttershy and Applejack.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shipz. I'm really liking RariJack these days. When they got paired up in the comic series it was like a light bulb switched on. The tomboy and the girly girl. I mostly mess around with Rarity ships because she's so best. I want to come up with a cute CMC ship though. Something for Babs.

I'm also shipping benignBioticxGilda. Something about jerky bad guys just hooks me.


----------



## Toshabi (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We need an FaF mlp dating game to make all your shipping dreams come true. Toshabi will start plotting (hurhurhurhurhur) immediately. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> We need an FaF mlp dating game to make all your shipping dreams come true. Toshabi will start plotting (hurhurhurhurhur) immediately. :V


Do fanon characters count towards the game?   Cause if so I totally call Rampage, Psychoshy, Starlight Shadow, Insipid, Havocwing, Red Velvet and I would totally go gay for Lord Silvertongue and Shadowstep(before red death curse).


----------



## Toshabi (May 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anything goes when Toshabi's in charge.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally read the comics. 

The Rarity micro was great. So many background gags. I swear the comic staff are RariJack shippers. Not only did Applejack 'boop' Rarity's nose, but when Rarity went on her spa trip she brought three photos. One of Spike, one of Opal, and one of ... Applejack making a sly face. Then they were together back when the gang split up.

#6 was alright. I like the story, but the writing is occasionally clumsy. Some panels fumble a little because of that. Cook's artwork for the first four issues and the Rarity micro is such a treat because her page layouts are very creative. This new artist is pretty talented, but lacks that flair. I'll keep following obviously, but I wish it wasn't such a clumsy read.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's official the movie is coming out june 16 and is also being released to dvd as well; they also released the movie poster.  I guess they are releasing the dvd at the same time to try and sell as many as quickly as possible if it doesn't turn out to be popular, idunno. . . I'm going to go a bit beyond the pg-13 rating of the thread and say there's going to be so much weird porn on the internet when this comes out.


----------



## Teal (May 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's official the movie is coming out june 16 and is also being released to dvd as well; they also released the movie poster.  I guess they are releasing the dvd at the same time to try and sell as many as quickly as possible if it doesn't turn out to be popular, idunno. . . I'm going to go a bit beyond the pg-13 rating of the thread and say there's going to be so much weird porn on the internet when this comes out.


 Movie?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> Movie?


This-
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...f/Equestria_Girls_May_6_2013_movie_poster.jpg


----------



## Teal (May 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This-
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...f/Equestria_Girls_May_6_2013_movie_poster.jpg


 What the hell?


----------



## Conker (May 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This-
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...f/Equestria_Girls_May_6_2013_movie_poster.jpg


NSFW that you ass! 

MY EYES MY EYES MY EYES


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> What the hell?


Short version:  Hasbro thought it was a good idea to outsource the movie to a studio and writers who have never worked on the mlp franchise.

The good news is it's not canon, the bad news is get a barf bucket ready.


----------



## Vukasin (May 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> the bad news is get a barf bucket ready.


You should probably hold your judgment until you actually see the movie. Friendship is Magic looks just as shitty if you base it off of it's promotional material and synopsis.


----------



## Teal (May 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You should probably hold your judgment until you actually see the movie. Friendship is Magic looks just as shitty if you base it off of it's promotional material and synopsis.


 True. (but it still looks like rip-offs of the monster high school dolls -_-)


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You should probably hold your judgment until you actually see the movie.



>horrifyingly deformed facial and bodily proportions
>sickly skin hues
>cutie mark face tattoos 
>horse ears

>hold judgement

Lolno.  Go stick your dick in a toaster.  It's been a fun ride, guys.

[yt]B1y1QzegXg4[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (May 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The good news is it's not canon, the bad news is get a barf bucket ready.


The more I see regarding Equestria Girls the more horrified I become.


----------



## Vukasin (May 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >horrifyingly deformed facial and bodily proportions
> >sickly skin hues
> >cutie mark face tattoos
> >horse ears
> ...


The movie could end up being pretty rad. You never know.


----------



## Toshabi (May 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> This-
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...f/Equestria_Girls_May_6_2013_movie_poster.jpg




My pants got all sticky for some odd reason.


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So guys, there's a trailer for Equestria Girls now.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/13/b...e-pony-offshoot-in-its-movie-debut.html?_r=3&


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So guys, there's a trailer for Equestria Girls now.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/13/b...e-pony-offshoot-in-its-movie-debut.html?_r=3&


Oooh, so that's how sunset shimmer is being introduced.  Maximum mixed feelings reaching critical levels.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> So guys, there's a trailer for Equestria Girls now.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/13/b...e-pony-offshoot-in-its-movie-debut.html?_r=3&





> â€œWe are responding to the desire by our fans to experience the brand in  more ways,â€ said John A. Frascotti, Hasbroâ€™s chief marketing officer.  â€œThey imagined themselves as which pony they would be or which pony they  identified with the most.â€


YOU CANNOT PIN THIS ON US HASBRO >:[


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think it definitely has the potential to be good, so I remain optimistic.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I think it definitely has the potential to be good, so I remain optimistic.


I dunno. The trailer seems like a generic "new kid in a new school" thing from what I saw, only this time the kids are all candy colored and look ugly. 

Also, Spike as a dog is just no


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> YOU CANNOT PIN THIS ON US HASBRO >:[


I have to agree on this; given the utter amount of negativity there is about it's like the shitstorm with the mass effect 3 ending and then how bioware changed all their ads to go "It's the most talked about mass effect game yet"


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I dunno. The trailer seems like a generic "new kid in a new school" thing from what I saw, only this time the kids are all candy colored and look ugly.


Well, now that I think about it, since the characters are candy coloured in totally eliminates the race issue with the main ponies. I dunno if that's the actual reason or not though.

The lead writer for the movie is Megan McCarthy who, if you guys remember, was the one who wrote for many awesome episodes including "A Canterlot Wedding" Part 1 and 2.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The lead writer for the movie is Megan McCarthy who, if you guys remember, was the one who wrote for many awesome episodes including "A Canterlot Wedding" Part 1 and 2.


Oh thank fucking christ, here I thought they weren't going to write it themselves.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well, now that I think about it, since the characters are candy coloured in totally eliminates the race issue with the main ponies. I dunno if that's the actual reason or not though.
> 
> The lead writer for the movie is Megan McCarthy who, if you guys remember, was the one who wrote for many awesome episodes including "A Canterlot Wedding" Part 1 and 2.


Which is good, but I'm still not sold on the premise or setting. Or just the fact that this is now about the real world and there'll most likely be some kind of relationship subplot, and I so enjoyed MLP for not having any romantic tension in it.

Plus...just fuck high school. I know THAT is target audience stuff, but high school was terrible and it's annoying to see it pop up like this all the time. It feels so god damned cliche.

And it's annoying to see RBD in a skirt as she plays European Football. That makes all kinds of sense. 

I dunno. I can nitpick to hell and back but it's only a short trailer. I'll wait and hold judgement when it lands on Pirate Bay (refuse to pay for this one).


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fifty dollars on sunset shimmer being the one who stole the elements of harmony and at the end of the movie she realizes "the error of her ways" and comes to equestria after befriending Twilight.


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Plus...just fuck high school. I know THAT is target audience stuff, but high school was terrible and it's annoying to see it pop up like this all the time. It feels so god damned cliche.


My high school years were the best years of my life aside from university, so I'm pretty okay with the whole high school thing even if it is super cliche.

The only thing I really don't like is the (apparent) Twilight love interest.

Also, Sunset Shimmer looks pretty metal.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> The only thing I really don't like is the (apparent) Twilight love interest.


Am I the only one having a pinkie sense that her love interest may be the parallel version of Spike?  Cause that would be prettttyyyy weird.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> My high school years were the best years of my life aside from university, so I'm pretty okay with the whole high school thing even if it is super cliche.
> 
> The only thing I really don't like is the (apparent) Twilight love interest.
> 
> Also, Sunset Shimmer looks pretty metal.


And why the fuck does she even go to school? Travel from another universe -> go to high school seems pretty lame. Sure, it's the easiest way to learn the facts about a place, but ti's also pretty boring and mundane. It's not first hand knowledge, it's second hand knowledge, and that's less useful than general exploring. 

Plus it's filled with assholes and you aren't old enough to buy sweet sweet whiskey yet.

There are lots of general plot issues to, like signing up for school requires more htan just "I WANT TO LEARN!" Also money.


----------



## Toshabi (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I came buckets. So many buckets. I bought 5 more tickets for this.


----------



## Vukasin (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And why the fuck does she even go to school? Travel from another universe -> go to high school seems pretty lame. Sure, it's the easiest way to learn the facts about a place, but ti's also pretty boring and mundane. It's not first hand knowledge, it's second hand knowledge, and that's less useful than general exploring.
> 
> Plus it's filled with assholes and you aren't old enough to buy sweet sweet whiskey yet.
> 
> There are lots of general plot issues to, like signing up for school requires more htan just "I WANT TO LEARN!" Also money.


Maybe they'll explain it in the movie. It'll probably just be the whole "I wanna learn" thing, though.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Maybe they'll explain it in the movie. It'll probably just be the whole "I wanna learn" thing, though.


Yeah. I guess I stand really pessimistic but still morbidly curious.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yeah. I guess I stand really pessimistic but still morbidly curious.


The only reason why I am going to watch is so I know "who the fuck is sunset shimmer?" when season 4 rolls around.


----------



## Ames (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I dunno. The trailer seems like a generic "new kid in a new school" thing from what I saw, only this time the kids are all candy colored and look ugly.



At least they don't have fucking horse ears and wings anymore.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They're totally ripping off Doug with all those skin colors.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's no love interest.
If you looked at the supposed "love interest" he has the same colors and voice as Twilight's brother, Shining Armor.


----------



## Tybis (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MicheleFancy said:


> There's no love interest.If you looked at the supposed "love interest" he has the same colors and voice as Twilight's brother, Shining Armor.


Just how many ponies are going to high school?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> They're totally ripping off Doug with all those skin colors.


Sunset Shimmer looks like a corndog complete with mustard and ketchup.


MicheleFancy said:


> There's no love interest.
> If you looked at the supposed "love interest" he has the same colors and voice as Twilight's brother, Shining Armor.


"It's not creepy" -the abridged series

Someone already drew a ponification of the character.  So that makes it a ponification of a humanization of a pony character. . we must go deeper.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think it's going to be more of a close friendship, honestly.
But I won't see the movie.
I recently caught up on the latest season after not watching it since the middle of the second.. and well, the show just isn't for me anymore sadly.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



MicheleFancy said:


> I recently caught up on the latest season after not watching it since the middle of the second.. and well, the show just isn't for me anymore sadly.


Yeah, a lot of people weren't happy with season 3.  There is still hope for season 4 though and the movie now.


Also I hope in the school history is taught by a Mr. Jackson and physics by a Mrs. Carter or Mr. McKay.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, a lot of people weren't happy with season 3.  There is still hope for season 4 though and the movie now.



Didn't they completely change the writing staff or something?  I'm not up on all of the stuff going on with the show anymore, but the writing and story telling to me was vastly different.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wait what? Now you guys are for the movie?



I change my mind, the movie sucks nuts. What the fuck are they thinking with these ugly design? Tatoos on the face? Ponies with pancreatic cancer that spread to their skin, giving them ugly colors? PONIES IN HIGHSCHOOL AS HUMANS?!



God this movie sucks balls. I hope Ha$bro burns to the ground.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Wait what? Now you guys are for the movie?


Not really. I just thing it's going to be mediocre/mildly bad.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Wait what? Now you guys are for the movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave up my "SkyNET approved" user title to say this:

Oh thank God, I knew you were just playin'. You did admittedly have me worried for a second. XD


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Wait what? Now you guys are for the movie?


I've always been for it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I've always been for it.



I'll be honest...I see it being just as good as the Monster High Movies. 

And I like those...just not anything to celebrate or pay money to see.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I gave up my "SkyNET approved" user title to say this:
> 
> Oh thank God, I knew you were just playin'. You did admittedly have me worried for a second. XD




I've been against it from the getgo. It was just nice to be the Ha$bro yesman in this thread for once.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I've been against it from the getgo. It was just nice to be the Ha$bro yesman in this thread for once.



I thought so XDD I know you of all people have high standards for animated stuff. I thought you might have saw a glimmer of hope I had not though.


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I'll be honest...I see it being just as good as the Monster High Movies.
> 
> And I like those...just not anything to celebrate or pay money to see.


Everybody keeps comparing it to Monster High, but I honestly have no idea what that is so I can't comment.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Everybody keeps comparing it to Monster High, but I honestly have no idea what that is so I can't comment.



It's a cartoon based off some really creative dolls. It's actually very similiar to MLP:FIM imo and if the ponies hadn't shown up...(and the monster one not so high school oriented) I could have seen it being big too. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB83F12C71A8E94B9 It's got an all girl cast, the main character is a mary sue but almost all the others are interesting and funny. Esp. Cleo DeNile.


----------



## Vukasin (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB83F12C71A8E94B9 It's got an all girl cast, the main character is a mary sue but almost all the others are interesting and funny. Esp. Cleo DeNile.


Lagoona Blue seems pretty rad.


----------



## Inciatus (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: movie stuff



From this video it seems spike is the dog and shining armor her love interest. It must be in Mississippi.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, I originally thought Eq-Girls was supposed to be an entire spin-off series, but now that I know it's just a single movie, I feel a lot better about it and might even give it a watch (though, not in theaters)



Inciatus said:


> Spoiler: movie stuff
> 
> 
> 
> From this video it seems spike is the dog and shining armor her love interest. It must be in Mississippi.


I instantly thought of Friendship is Witchcraft.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Spoiler: movie stuff
> 
> 
> 
> From this video it seems spike is the dog and shining armor her love interest. It must be in Mississippi.



What I wouldn't give for Daria to be a background character in that high school to represent my feelings towards such a vid.


----------



## Toshabi (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Spoiler: movie stuff
> 
> 
> 
> From this video it seems spike is the dog and shining armor her love interest. It must be in Mississippi.




I think that's unfair  to say, seeing as how we don't know the context from those scenes. (Spike as a dog because slavery any other way is illegal. Either or, it kills off the "SPIKE IS REALLY TWILIGHT SPARKLE'S BROTHER" crowd fantasy prematurely.)



What I will say is the following:

1. Fuck you Ha$bro for keeping wings on Twilight Sparkle (pony version) you bastards!
2. Thank you for ripping the wings and horns off of the ponies that had them.
3. Human Twilight Sparkle is my new love interest because no wings.
4. Ha$bro still doesn't understand its fanbase and God bless them for it.
5. I'm somewhat relieved that the trailer had a large amount of dislikes. 
6. I'm confused as to what the plot of this movie will even be about. For he most part, it looks like just a lazy "Because school drama" plot. I'd rather watch Doug.
7. I hope Discord is in it and looks like Q.
8. I really hope Discord is in it and his human form looks just like Q.


.....



Discord is going to be in this right? And the writing staff is clever enough to do what I just listed twice,.... right?! RIGHT!?



I HAVE HOPE FOR THIS MOVIE!


----------



## benignBiotic (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That EqGirls trailer is wack yo.

To be fair: The animation looks OK and at least it's some pone finally (even though it's -not- pone). I can get over the skin colors I guess because it's like Ed, Edd, and Eddy, Doug, or hell The Simpsons. 

But goddammit "girl highschool show" is simply the worst. The. Worst. Maybe it will be entertaining because it's the characters we know in a new setting but mmmmm, I'm not sure that will cut it.


----------



## Inciatus (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the beginning might be entertaining when she is trying to figure out how to act human. Other than that no.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

bB's Feelings on Equestria Girls V2.0 - Awful, terrible setup (high school girl drama is overdone to hell). But at least we know the characters and the animation seems alright. I'm desperate enough for new pones that I might enjoy this a little. *Maybe*.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No big hopes, but hey, who would have expected an advertisement for pony merchandise by Hasbro to be worth watching?
Let's see a (few) episode(s) and then decide whether it is shit.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like cross-dimension bullshit. I might give it a watch.

Not my money though. Maybe if I come across it on youtube or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> 7. I hope Discord is in it and looks like Q.
> 8. I really hope Discord is in it and his human form looks just like Q.
> 
> 
> ...


If he is and he does look like Q then I don't care how terrible it could be I will watch it for that sole reason.


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One of my issues, after giving this a thought, is the names. Pinkie Pie and Applejack work as names for ponies becuase they are ponies, but as names for people? No. It's just...really silly.

I know this is a cartoon, but that's still really fucking silly. That would be like if a dude walked up to you and said "my name is Tiger Stripes." You'd go, "the fuck?" and then back away slowly from the crazy furry person.


----------



## Tybis (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Equestria Girls will fail for one reason, and one reason alone;

Rainbow Dash wears skorts.


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't like it!!   Are they elves?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll be honest, I cringed at the scene where Celestia introduces them to the highschool human world. 

"Soon you shall know more about this world than even I do?" Gimme a break. 

The idea that a world exists alongside Equestria that is so basic and uninteresting...is shockingly whorish. 

Has Celestia been watching too much One Tree Hill? :V


----------



## Toshabi (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I'll be honest, I cringed at the scene where Celestia introduces them to the highschool human world.
> 
> "Soon you shall know more about this world than even I do?" Gimme a break.
> 
> ...




Molestia wants to sex real live kids. Plain and simple.


----------



## Vukasin (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> One of my issues, after giving this a thought, is the names. Pinkie Pie and Applejack work as names for ponies becuase they are ponies, but as names for people? No. It's just...really silly.
> 
> I know this is a cartoon, but that's still really fucking silly. That would be like if a dude walked up to you and said "my name is Tiger Stripes." You'd go, "the fuck?" and then back away slowly from the crazy furry person.


Well then, you'll be happy to know that their names are going to be different in the human world:

http://bit.ly/11Azce3


----------



## Toshabi (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Even though human twilight called human pinke "Pinkie Pie". :V


Though, I don't really doubt the name changes.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Even though human twilight called human pinke "Pinkie Pie". :V
> 
> 
> Though, I don't really doubt the name changes.



My guess is that when they cross into the other world, they forget who they are. So they take on new names or something close to that situation. Maybe Twilight will be trying to get them to remember their true memories... :/


----------



## Vukasin (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Even though human twilight called human pinke "Pinkie Pie". :V


Well, it's pony Twilight in a human body. When she sees human Pinkie Pie for the first time and realizes she looks a lot like the pony that she knows from her world of course she's going to go "Hey, isn't that Pinkie Pie?".



Butterflygoddess said:


> My guess is that when they cross into the other world, they forget who they are. So they take on new names or something close to that situation. Maybe Twilight will be trying to get them to remember their true memories... :/


Twilight is the only one who walks through the portal to the other world I'm pretty sure.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wow Rainbow wins the human name contest. Roxy Dodgers is a fucking badass name.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll just wait for the reaction images and the TVTropes page for the summary.


----------



## Wakboth (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Based on what I've seen so far, EqG is most likely not going to interest me. At the same time, it doesn't seem anywhere near the abomination you'd think by listening to the panicky brony overreactions all over the net. So I'm going to wait and see, and hope it's going to be good and successful, because that will almost certainly be good for the main show as well.

And yes, Roxy Dodgers is a totally Rainbow Dash name. Rarity's last name starting with B seems like a play on the fairly common fanon where her family name is Bell or Belle.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now that I think about it kind of good that hasbro is experimenting with equestria girls . . Hold on, what I mean by that is they have not a single clue why people like the main show and have been pretty on the ball with it.

Look at past episodes.
People liked luna?  Bring her back in season 2 and get her own episode in season 2 and 3.
People liked Trixie?  Bring her back.  Granted the episode was pretty meh, but it wasn't terrible.
People liked Discord?  Bring him back.  Hold on, the episode was okay, but not terrible.
People disliked Sombra?  Don't bring him back.
People liked Chysalis?  Bring her back in the comics.
The times they have dropped the ball they haven't repeated it.  The people that disliked the cutie mark crusaders originally for being hyper active kids they focused more on the individual cutie mark crusaders and gave them their own episodes, like giving scootaloo her own episode, giving sweetie bell her own episode, giving applebloom her own episode and introducing a new cutie mark crusader and giving the episode a serious lesson.  We'll probably see more of babs seed in the future since there were people that liked her.
On the other hand we probably won't see the deus ex machina harmony err I mean the elements of harmony being used to solve a episode problem cause using a deus ex machina more than twice will piss people off.  We may see episodes revolving around the story being them and where they come from, but I don't think we'll see them being used to beat a villain anymore and they haven't been used to defeat a villain since the beginning of season 2.
Given the utter shitstorm around the season 3 finale and equestria girls I doubt we're going to see any more princesses or the "human" world again.
Also given how everyone was utterly "meh" about the season 3 finale we probably won't see any more new episodes resembling the season 3 finale in any way, except for parts the fans liked.  Like "new princess?" "NO!" cans it; "musical?" "meh" maybe; "talent swapping?" "meh?" maybe, and so on.

The reason why this may be a good thing that they're experimenting with the show is so that in the long run it won't stagnate.  If they continue to try new things and whatever people don't like they don't ever do it again it will in the long run keep the show fresh.

We may see things in season 4 and the movie with them playing around with the franchise a bit to try and further understand why people like the show.

A prime example of this is Derpy.  Initially they took out Derpy cause "She's offensive", but given the amount of people that like her and the backlash for her being taken out we saw her return in the season 3 finale.  It doesn't matter what your personal views on her are and whether or not you think she was offensive, cause at the end of the day Hasbro commissions the show and sell toys to make a profit.  If you hate how she was portrayed well then get used to it cause Hasbro recognized her merchandise makes too much money to care what you think.

That also does bring up another point.  If you look at the new blind bags coming out do you think they would have ever thought to make a Octavia, Gilda, Flim and Flam, Lotus blind bag if they didn't think there was enough money in it?  My guess is next season we'll see even more fan favorite blind bags being made and not just recolors.  Recolors are easier cause you don't have to set up a whole new production line.  If they didn't think there was enough money in it they wouldn't be making those blind bags at all.

Tl:dr; It's a good thing at the end of the day that hasbro is trying to see what fans like and what they don't like cause it'll keep the show fresh, it will keep fans watching the show and will continue to generate a profit for a long time.

Tl:dr; of Tl:dr; Hasbro-
[YT]9k5ooaufrLM[/YT]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wait, scratch what I said about Equestria girls.  If this Brad guy does become Twilight's boyfriend I would be laughing my ass off like no tomorrow cause of who his pony world equivalent is.  It would be godlike levels of trolling from hasbro to do it.  No matter whether or not the movie is any good if that is true then that level of trolltacularity would have my crying from laughing so hard.


----------



## Toshabi (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If this Brad guy does become Twilight's boyfriend I would be laughing my ass off like no tomorrow





CannonFodder said:


> If this Brad guy does become Twilight's boyfriend





CannonFodder said:


> Brad guy does become Twilight's boyfriend





CannonFodder said:


> Twilight's boyfriend




If that happens....


----------



## Azure (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> If that happens....


and now i have a fair idea of what kind of porn you have on your pc computer

why is this thread still open?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> why is this thread still open?


Cause the tv show is still being produced.  It's like asking, "hey why are people still interested in doctor who, after all it's not like the show is still being aired and new episodes are still being produced"


----------



## Toshabi (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> and now i have a fair idea of what kind of porn you have on your pc computer
> 
> why is this thread still open?



I even have pictures of me photoshopped into it! + a pony version of you!

Also this thread ensures that there will only be 1 mlp thread and not multiples.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I even have pictures of me photoshopped into it! + a pony version of you!
> 
> Also this thread ensures that there will only be 1 mlp thread and not multiples.


Why are you keeping Pony!Azure clop to yourself? Jerk.

If Twilight has a love interest it will be super bizarre. She comes from this world of non-sexuality and now that she's human she's like "hmmm boys." Weird. lolsome, but weird.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tybis said:


> Equestria Girls will fail for one reason, and one reason alone;
> 
> Rainbow Dash wears skorts.



"I saw a girl with shorts and a skirt on. It was like she was saying 'this is TWO Things you're not getting into tonight'."


Twilight Wallet


Spitfire as a space marine.


----------



## Conker (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder if the EQG world will have their own version of Twilight, since it seems to have its own version of everyone else. If Pony Twilight meets human Twilight, do you think they'll cause some kind of antimatter explosion?

Thad be cool.

Also, I wonder what kind of body dysphoria Twilight will have. I'm sure it'll be played off for laughs, but morphing into a thing that is very much not you would be pretty fucking horrifying.


----------



## Inciatus (May 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If this Brad guy does become Twilight's boyfriend


Well then we would know the show is meant to be set in Mississippi or West Virginia.

As to Conker's comment: Maybe they'll have human Twilight be forced into the pony world while pony Twilight is in the human world so things stay balanced. Though I feel like a movie about the human twilight in the pony world would be more entertaining I feel like it would turn out like a lot of peoples fanfictions about going to Equestria or something.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay... bad idea. The only reason they look better than the cast from Monster High is because the cast of Monster High looks like those tacky "Zwinky" icons that nobody used (because they looked so ugly). 

That artstyle just *does not* work for humans.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is there going to be a human!Celestia? If there is and she doesn't inexplicably have constantly flowing hair I will be very mad.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Well then we would know the show is meant to be set in Mississippi or West Virginia.


Does it still count if it's a parallel universe version?  I can already hear the banjo playing.


benignBiotic said:


> Is there going to be a human!Celestia? If there is and she doesn't inexplicably have constantly flowing hair I will be very mad.


If she does have constantly flowing hair I expect there to be a L'Oreal joke about it.


----------



## MaxMorsus (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Also, I wonder what kind of body dysphoria Twilight will have. I'm sure it'll be played off for laughs, but morphing into a thing that is very much not you would be pretty fucking horrifying.



I just realised they've basically made her Otherkin/Therian  :???:

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing EQG. I'm not expecting it to be as good as MLP: FIM, but I'll give it a chance. If it sucks, it's no big deal, we still have season 4 of FIM on the way.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Is there going to be a human!Celestia? If there is and she doesn't inexplicably have constantly flowing hair I will be very mad.



Calling it out now.
Principle.

Luna will be dean.

Discord will be janitor. Looks like Q.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Calling it out now.
> Principle.
> 
> Luna will be dean.
> ...


Clean? What fun is there in being clean?


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> and now i have a fair idea of what kind of porn you have on your pc computer
> 
> why is this thread still open?



To keep thousands of MLP threads from popping up every two minutes.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> To keep thousands of MLP threads from popping up every two minutes.


"Have you guys heard of this show called My Little Pony: Friendship is MAgic????!?!?!?!??!??!? It's really fun and happy. Perfect for furries!!"


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Clean? What fun is there in being clean?



Nobody ever said he would actually do his job.


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Discord will be janitor.



:|


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized something . . with how people don't want to make fan games anymore cause of worrying about trademark infringement I remembered that Hasbro no longer owns the rights to Firefly, Suprise, or gen 1, or ever owned Fausticorn or such.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> :|



Hey, maybe he'll actually be one of the more interesting characters. Like that janitor from scrubs.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just realized something . . with how people don't want to make fan games anymore cause of worrying about trademark infringement I remembered that Hasbro no longer owns the rights to Firefly, Suprise, or gen 1, or ever owned Fausticorn or such.



They still own the rights to the "My Little Pony" and I doubt a technicality like that would stop them from issuing a cease and desist since it's not like they'll fight it. Also Fausticorn is irritating.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> They still own the rights to the "My Little Pony" and I doubt a technicality like that would stop them from issuing a cease and desist since it's not like they'll fight it. Also Fausticorn is irritating.


And the creators of the fan game could just give them the bird.  You can't lay claim to something you don't own the rights too.  I could swear up and down saying that I own the rights to Mickey Mouse, but that doesn't make it true.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> "Have you guys heard of this show called My Little Pony: Friendship is MAgic????!?!?!?!??!??!? It's really fun and happy. Perfect for furries!!"



"I think bronies are annoying because they keep talking about MLP. Here's yet another thread I started to tell you this."


----------



## Toshabi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Hey, maybe he'll actually be one of the more interesting characters. Like that janitor from scrubs.




Or maybe a secret agent for another school where they try to abduct students and convince them to join them. :v


[yt]tzEVRappRC0[/yt]


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And the creators of the fan game could just give them the bird.  You can't lay claim to something you don't own the rights too.  I could swear up and down saying that I own the rights to Mickey Mouse, but that doesn't make it true.



Legal costs are _veeeerrryyyy_ expensive and corporations like Hasbro tend to have some top-notch legal teams for this express purpose. Despite how right they may be, Hasbro would still probably win in one way or the other.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Legal costs are _veeeerrryyyy_ expensive and corporations like Hasbro tend to have some top-notch legal teams for this express purpose. Despite how right they may be, Hasbro would still probably win in one way or the other.


Okay hold on a bit.  Having money doesn't automatically mean you can screw the rules no matter what and lay claim to things you don't have trademarks for.  Hasbro isn't stupid either.  They know they only have trademark for characters they have applied for trademarks for.  Hasbro knows full well trademark laws and such.  For example that's why they had to trademark "Doctor Whooves" as "Doctor Hooves" instead and why fan names for ponies is a iffy area.  Derpy's name is still a iffy area in trademark cause the trademarked name "Derpy" already exists.  It's not cause they give a shit what people who find her offensive think, rather they were more worried about legal claims to a already trademark name.  It's like if you named a character in a tv show, "nike" there is going to be some serious shit going down.  If a company lays claims to something they did not create or did not trademark there is going to be some serious shit coming their way legally.  Since they no longer own the rights to Firefly, Suprise and don't own the rights to fausticorn or such they would have to tread lightly or have have the possibility of it backfiring REALLY REALLY REALLY badly.

Basically what I mean is yes they could hire expensive lawyers and try and intimidate fan creators, BUT any lawyer worth their salt would go "Fold, fold like a mother fucker" cause imagine it as a game of poker trying to intimidate someone when you don't own the legal rights to what you are laying claim that you own is like playing poker and having shit all and your opponent is grinning madly.  Sure you could bluff him, but if that doesn't work you're screwed.

Tl:dr; they would have to rely on intimidating the person and if they don't back down then well you fucked yourself hard.


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay hold on a bit.  Having money doesn't automatically mean you can screw the rules no matter what and lay claim to things you don't have


And in an ideal world, that would be true!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And in an ideal world, that would be true!


I meant in a trademark sense, not in a political or war sense.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay hold on a bit.  Having money doesn't automatically mean you can screw the rules.



 Kaiba disagrees I'm afraid.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Also, I wonder what kind of body dysphoria  Twilight will have. I'm sure it'll be played off for laughs, but  morphing into a thing that is very much not you would be pretty fucking  horrifying.



I have airbags!!!

Also, I have seen my first EQG rule 34. It's a pinup of the yellow/red haired villain. It begins.
Meeting adjourned.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay hold on a bit.  Having money doesn't automatically mean you can screw the rules no matter what and lay claim to things you don't have trademarks for.  Hasbro isn't stupid either.  They know they only have trademark for characters they have applied for trademarks for.  Hasbro knows full well trademark laws and such.  For example that's why they had to trademark "Doctor Whooves" as "Doctor Hooves" instead and why fan names for ponies is a iffy area.  Derpy's name is still a iffy area in trademark cause the trademarked name "Derpy" already exists.  It's not cause they give a shit what people who find her offensive think, rather they were more worried about legal claims to a already trademark name.  It's like if you named a character in a tv show, "nike" there is going to be some serious shit going down.  If a company lays claims to something they did not create or did not trademark there is going to be some serious shit coming their way legally.  Since they no longer own the rights to Firefly, Suprise and don't own the rights to fausticorn or such they would have to tread lightly or have have the possibility of it backfiring REALLY REALLY REALLY badly.
> 
> Basically what I mean is yes they could hire expensive lawyers and try and intimidate fan creators, BUT any lawyer worth their salt would go "Fold, fold like a mother fucker" cause imagine it as a game of poker trying to intimidate someone when you don't own the legal rights to what you are laying claim that you own is like playing poker and having shit all and your opponent is grinning madly.  Sure you could bluff him, but if that doesn't work you're screwed.
> 
> Tl:dr; they would have to rely on intimidating the person and if they don't back down then well you fucked yourself hard.



You see you're failing to understand a couple things about corporations and copyright, if they don't want some fan-thing to exist they'll get it taken down one way or the other, regardless of the legitimacy of it. If in the unlikely case that someone actually fights back and has the money to do so, they have to contend with some top-shelf, incredibly convincing lawyers who despite what you may think can easily make it seem as though they are in the right. Even if they do lose, it's not that big of a deal for them since they're still rich as hell, unlike the fan creator who now has to contend with crippling legal bills and will in all likelihood cancel whatever they were fighting for because they literally can't continue it. 

More realistically however they'll just settle out of court (more or less bribe) and get what they want through the power of money. One way or the other *they will* get what they want.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> You see you're failing to understand a couple things about corporations and copyright, if they don't want some fan-thing to exist they'll get it taken down one way or the other, regardless of the legitimacy of it. If in the unlikely case that someone actually fights back and has the money to do so, they have to contend with some top-shelf, incredibly convincing lawyers who despite what you may think can easily make it seem as though they are in the right. Even if they do lose, it's not that big of a deal for them since they're still rich as hell, unlike the fan creator who now has to contend with crippling legal bills and will in all likelihood cancel whatever they were fighting for because they literally can't continue it.
> 
> More realistically however they'll just settle out of court (more or less bribe) and get what they want through the power of money. One way or the other *they will* get what they want.


I was going to type out a long explanation, but here's a link instead-
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=appealing+a+cease+and+desist+order


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Some rumours I picked up about the movie:

-The Movie Takes place before the coronation.
 -The series is planned to be a magical girl series where Twilight travels to the human world to go to school to teach proper magic use as well as protect the school and town from students that have gained magic and also animals that have been transformed.

 -Twilight then leaves back to the Pony world for her Coronation that you see at the end of season 3. Twilight is considered the second Crystal Princess, which is why the next toyline is called Crystal Princess Celebration.

 -In season 4, she still lives in the Library. But in EqG she travels from her room in the Crystal Palace to the Human world.

 -Season 4 doesnâ€™t acknowledge EqG, but EqG talks about things that happen in season 4

 -There wonâ€™t be magic for the first part of the film. After Shimmer gets the crown though, she causes magic to get unleashed into the world. It awakens naturally for some, for others it gets forced out and they canâ€™t control it and kind of go on a rampage.

 -Twilight and the others help these humans by defeating and purifying them.

 -Twilight will teach in the school and this whole thing was part of Celestiaâ€™s plan. Itâ€™s why she told Twilight that everyone would be her students in MMC.

 More can be seen here
http://archive.heinessen.com/mlp/thread/S10690952#p10693927


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Some rumours I picked up about the movie:
> 
> -The Movie Takes place before the coronation.
> -The series is planned to be a magical girl series where Twilight travels to the human world to go to school to teach proper magic use as well as protect the school and town from students that have gained magic and also animals that have been transformed.
> ...


*[CITATION NEEDED]*

As for these rumors . . . Yeah I don't see that happening.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I was going to type out a long explanation, but here's a link instead-
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=appealing+a+cease+and+desist+order



And you're saying they can't appeal your appeal, or that appeals work 100% of the time? Come one man this is basic shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> And you're saying they can't appeal your appeal


What the fuck are you even talking about?  A appealment is when you make a legal request for a overturn of a legal decision or such.  If the appealment does go through and the decision does get overturned then the person who filed the C&D would have to try and get the appealment reversed.  You don't appeal a appealment, you file with a higher court to get the decision reversed.


PastryOfApathy said:


> or that appeals work 100% of the time?


We're talking about trying to claim a trademark towards characters that are NOT trademarked.  Stop going, "well it doesn't 100% of the time work so that automatically means I am right".  By that logic I could go "or that appeals don't get reversed 100% of the time so therefore I am right and you are wrong".


PastryOfApathy said:


> Come one man this is  basic shit.


Yeah it is basic shit that you don't even have basic comprehension towards and you are arguing that because a company has money they are automatically immune to the legal system.

Tl:dr; Read a damn book sometime instead of thinking companies are automatically immune from law cause you say they are.


For those of you just tuning in me and Pastry and arguing about how I said if someone wants to make a pony game just use non-canon characters or characters that hasbro doesn't own the trademarks for, like firefly, surprise, fausticorn and such.  Pastry is saying "well they'll just C&D it", to which I replied "Yeah and then file a appealment since Hasbro doesn't own the characters".


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about?  A appealment is when you make a legal request for a overturn of a legal decision or such.  If the appealment does go through and the decision does get overturned then the person who filed the C&D would have to try and get the appealment reversed.  You don't appeal a appealment, you file with a higher court to get the decision reversed.


You're getting butthurt over semantics. Think about that, you do that yet? I really hope so.



CannonFodder said:


> We're talking about trying to claim a trademark towards characters that are NOT trademarked.  Stop going, "well it doesn't 100% of the time work so that automatically means I am right".  By that logic I could go "or that appeals don't get reversed 100% of the time so therefore I am right and you are wrong".


So if I were to color sonic yellow and call him Sonichu suddenly immune to the law? Well we can't all be smart. 



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah it is basic shit that you don't even have basic comprehension towards and you are arguing that because a company has money they are automatically immune to the legal system.


Says the man who has so far shown a complete ignorance for who copyright works. 



CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; Read a damn book sometime instead of thinking companies are automatically immune from law cause you say they are.


Why would I think they're immune from the law when I'm saying they're not? Is English your second language? Serious question. 



CannonFodder said:


> For those of you just tuning in me and Pastry and arguing about how I said if someone wants to make a pony game just use non-canon characters or characters that hasbro doesn't own the trademarks for, like firefly, surprise, fausticorn and such.  Pastry is saying "well they'll just C&D it", to which I replied "Yeah and then file a appealment since Hasbro doesn't own the characters".


Alright so let me get this straight. You can't win an argument so you over-simplify the entirety of the conversation, and misconstrue everything I said. This is what children do.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> You're getting butthurt over semantics. Think about that, you do that yet? I really hope so.
> Alright so let me get this straight. You can't win an argument so you over-simplify the entirety of the conversation, and misconstrue everything I said. This is what children do.
> Is English your second language? Serious question.


Danth's law in 5 . . 4 . . 3 . .


PastryOfApathy said:


> So if I were to color sonic yellow and call him Sonichu suddenly immune to the law? Well we can't all be smart.


There have been companies who have blatently stolen other's characters, franchises, etc and haven't gotten in trouble.
Angry birds, farmville, Pong, guitar hero, Captain America, Black cat, Deadpool, the X-men, Superman, Wildcats, Batman, the green lantern.  I could go on for years.

You only own the rights to characters you have trademarked, you do not own the rights to anything and everything pertaining to it as well.  Such as the trademark for superman does not extend to comic characters in general.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Danth's law in 5 . . 4 . . 3 . .


I don't see how that applies here, sorry. 



CannonFodder said:


> There have been companies who have blatently stolen other's characters or franchises and haven't gotten in trouble.
> Angry birds, farmville, Pong, guitar hero, Captain America, Black cat, Deadpool, the X-men, Superman, Wildcats, Batman, the green lantern.  I could go on for years.
> 
> You only own the rights to characters you have trademarked, you do not own the rights to anything and everything pertaining to it as well.  Such as the trademark for superman does not extend to comic characters in general.



Hoo boy I could create a list of reasons why you're wrong. The only reason your examples still exist because either the company which owns the orginal IP decieded to either not sue, or the "rip-off" was different enough to be considered to be non-infringing.

 For instance take DDR and it's (superior imo) copycat _In The Groove_. In the Groove cabinets were carbon-copies of DDR cabinets everything aside from graphics and music choice were completely identical. What did Konami do? They sued their asses and ultimately won via an out of court settlement (ITG would have lost anyways). It wasn't called Dance Dance Revolution and it didn't use it's graphics and characters but it was so identical that it didn't matter in a court of law. That's the point I was trying to get at this whole goddamn time. 

To further solidify my point they later went on to make _Pump it Up_ which is essentially DDR with 4 diagonal panels and a center panel, and different mechanics making it different enough to be considered non-infringing. Characters like Fausticorn and Firefly are *not* different enough.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Hoo boy I could create a list of reasons why you're wrong. The only reason your examples still exist because either the company which owns the orginal IP decieded to either not sue, or the "rip-off" was different enough to be considered to be non-infringing.


OR they removed the serials.  Which is what I am proposing people do when making a mlp fan game.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> OR they removed the serials.  Which is what I am proposing people do when making a mlp fan game.



And I'm saying that won't fly. Courts aren't dumb, all it takes is for someone on Hasbro's legal team to make a comparison picture (seeing as I would assume they would use the same basic art style) and BAM, case closed.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> seeing as I would assume they would use the same basic _*art style*_


And THAT would not fly.

The reason being is that using art style as justification for your argument that something is infringment in a court case would end very very badly for a ton of people and businesses.  It wouldn't just fuck over mlp fans wanting to create fan games, it would fuck over everyone, businesses included.


----------



## Hewge (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've tried but I can't become fond of ponies. I am sorry.
They look much better on fire I feel. :u

Yeeeaaaahhh


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The reason being is that using art style as justification for your argument that something is infringment in a court case would end very very badly for a ton of people and businesses.


I didn't say that was the justification for my argument, simply one of the many reasons why they would win combined with the stealing of concepts, designs, etc. It would only end badly for bronies, who will still watch and buy MLP shit anyways so no real loss there. 



CannonFodder said:


> It wouldn't just fuck over mlp fans wanting to create fan games, it would fuck over everyone, businesses included.


And Hasbro did not give a single fuck that day because they would still win and they would be in no way effected.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> I've tried but I can't become fond of ponies. I am sorry.
> They look much better on fire I feel. :u
> 
> Yeeeaaaahhh



 Already happened, Cap'n...


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/why-my-little-pony-about-to-get-even-creepier/ 

I doubt it's going to be like that at *every* movie theatre. Especially if my cousins in Detroit are anything to be believed. (Where the *kindergarteners* shouted "BOOO" when someone mentioned My Little Pony and saying you liked it was tantamount to social suicide.)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/why-my-little-pony-about-to-get-even-creepier/
> 
> I doubt it's going to be like that at *every* movie theatre. Especially if my cousins in Detroit are anything to be believed. (Where the *kindergarteners* shouted "BOOO" when someone mentioned My Little Pony and saying you liked it was tantamount to social suicide.)



But the ones where it is going to be like that, my god. We can now safely say bronies ruined something for little girls.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/why-my-little-pony-about-to-get-even-creepier/





> _Picture the three key groups of MLP fans: little girls, "bronies" (i.e.,  adult male aficionados of the show), and furries. Now, picture all of  those people intermixing in the same dark movie theater._


Oh my sides! I feel like 45-65% of bronies will refuse to pay for this movie in theaters on principal alone. I know I'm not.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> And Hasbro did not give a single fuck that day because they would still win and they would be in no way effected.


The reason why it would fuck over everyone is that if art style could be used as a reason for justifying a infringment claim it would screw over almost all of mass media.  Imagine a world where someone could go for a song, "well their style for the song is similar to mine so it's infrignment" or a for anime, "well their style for drawing is similar to mine so it's infringment".  If such a thing were to fly legally in courts you would see ironically the RIAA swoop down and try and hit it so hard that whoever would pull them out from going apeshit on it would be crowned the kind of england.  What I am getting at is if art style could be used to justify a infringment case then unless your art style, music style or what have is truely unique then someone could fuck you over.  On the downside it would fuck over Hasbro as well since they don't own the rights to generation 1.  On the plus side that destroy generic boy bands for not being unique enough to stand out from the others.

Tl:dr; Problem with your logic: My little pony friendship is magic is the fourth generation of the franchise -> Hasbro doesn't own the rights to generation 1 -> Therefore by your own logic My Little Pony Friendship is magic is infringment.


----------



## Conker (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Some rumours I picked up about the movie:


Not gonna lie, that actually sounds kinda cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Oh my sides! I feel like 45-65% of bronies will refuse to pay for this movie in theaters on principal alone. I know I'm not.


Eh, I'm not going to see it cause the movie theatre is a hour away.


Also is it just me or are bronies the only group that majority even knows the movie exists?  Like if you ask the average kid, "Hey are you excited about the new my little pony movie?" chances are they didn't even know about it.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *Also is it just me or are bronies the only group that majority even knows the movie exists*?  Like if you ask the average kid, "Hey are you excited about the new my little pony movie?" chances are they didn't even know about it.


You're probably right about that. I haven't seen any commercials for it aside from on The Hub and The Hub is no Disney Channel or Nickelodeon.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> You're probably right about that. I haven't seen any commercials for it aside from on The Hub and The Hub is no Disney Channel or Nickelodeon.


Yeah even my nieces and nephews didn't know there's going to be a movie, and I got them to almost religiously watch the show like crazy.
"So is your dad going to take you to watch the movie in theatres?"
"THERE'S GOING TO BE A MOVIE?!!!"


----------



## Teal (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah even my nieces and nephews didn't know there's going to be a movie, and I got them to almost religiously watch it like crazy.
> "So is your dad going to take you to watch the movie in theatres?"
> "THERE'S GOING TO BE A MOVIE?!!!"


 It's gonna flop from lack of advertising.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> It's gonna flop from lack of advertising.


That's what I am thinking as well.  As annoying as advertising can be, even though it's my own career field, it is a huge part of industry and in order for a business to be successful people HAVE TO at least be aware of the company of the product that is being sold.  In this case the product is a movie.  The problem is nobody, except a non-target demographic group whose majority of members aren't even going to watch it, knows about the movie.  Basically as someone in the advertising field if you want people to buy your stuff you need people to be aware of your products that you sell.

It may be a good movie, but it's going to be a snowball's chance in hell of being a financial success.

Tl:dr; If your customers don't know of your product's existence then they can't buy it.


----------



## Teal (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a free ticket so I might see it if it comes to my theater, especially since that would piss my sister off. (No, I'm not gonna go into why it would).


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> I have a free ticket so I might see it if it comes to my theater, especially since that would piss my sister off. (No, I'm not gonna go into why it would).


If someone wants to support Equestria girls the best thing they can do is go to the movie in the movie theatre and buy the toys.

If someone opposes Equestria girls the best thing they can do is not go to the movie and not buy the toys.

If someone wants to support the movie and doesn't go to the movie in movie theatres or buy the toys you are not supporting the movie.

If you oppose Equestria girls and go to the movie in theatres or buy the toys you are supporting the movie.


In the end money talks.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If someone wants to support Equestria girls the best thing they can do is go to the movie in the movie theatre and buy the toys.
> 
> If someone opposes Equestria girls the best thing they can do is not go to the movie and not buy the toys.
> 
> ...



Now if only people can actually realize this... I mean heck, someone should teach gamers that. :O


----------



## Azure (May 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

just thought id deliver some interesting perspectives.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> just thought id deliver some interesting perspectives.


Is it just me or is it kind of scary that's the most normal thing I've seen on second life?


----------



## Ames (May 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> just thought id deliver some interesting perspectives.



Oh man I love this video

Hilarious shit

Vinny from Vinesauce also does pretty awesome SL vids:

[yt]87kpIdgJQ44[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Have a video folks,
[YT]IpyGpnTCh-c[/YT]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Have a video folks,
> [YT]JappleMac vid



You know...that was very true to the characters in my opinion. Made it all the more funny.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> just thought id deliver some interesting perspectives.


Love that video. "A hornse!"



			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is it kind of scary that's the most normal thing I've seen on second life?


Yeah these bronies are relatively legit 0.o Except for the weird jail bait guy.


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Azure said:


> just thought id deliver some interesting perspectives.


 My sides XD


----------



## benignBiotic (May 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally read MLP #7. Have to admit Nightmare Rarity is kind of saving this arc for me. I think we know how it's going to play out, but it's clever that because Nightmare Moon has Rarity the pones can't use the elements. That scene where Spike broke out of the illusion was pretty awesome. 

Can't wait to get my mitts on that first trade!!!


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've only read #1 and #2.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> I've only read #1 and #2.


Did you just not like them orrrr? 

I read a lot of comics and I can vouch for the first arc being legitimately awesome. The artwork was fun and expressive, the layouts were really great, and the writing felt right in line with the show. The second arc slipped a little, but it's picking up steam.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Did you just not like them orrrr?


I can't buy them right now cause I need to buy my own car and a ton of other shit.  I hear the latest one is awesome though.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't have the money to buy them. The only reason I have those (multiple copies actually) is that I got them really cheap when our town's Hastings closed.


----------



## Conker (May 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hope they do a multiviolume release of the comics where it's just all of them in one large brick of a comic book. I don't like waiting for next issues.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I hope they do a multiviolume release of the comics where it's just all of them in one large brick of a comic book. I don't like waiting for next issues.


 I would love that.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I hope they do a multiviolume release of the comics where it's just all of them in one large brick of a comic book. I don't like waiting for next issues.


IDW is good about making omnibi that contain a dozen or so issues apiece. Until then though you're stuck with singles or trades.


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MODEDIT: NSFW JESUS CHRIST HOW HORRIFYING
DoEs aNy OnE kNoW wHeRe CaN i BuY oNe Of ThEsE ???


----------



## benignBiotic (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Geek said:


> MODEDIT: NSFW JESUS CHRIST HOW HORRIFYING
> DoEs aNy OnE kNoW wHeRe CaN i BuY oNe Of ThEsE ???


No! That's disgusting <.< ... >.> . 

:V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> IDW is good about making omnibi that contain a dozen or so issues apiece. Until then though you're stuck with singles or trades.


Oh man I so can't wait for that.  It would be pretty freaking awesome if they did one containing the first dozen or so comics.

Do they add in misc stuff, like artist sketches or such, or is it JUST the comics when they do omnibi?


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> No! That's disgusting <.< ... >.> .


MODEDIT: EVERYTHING IN THIS POST IS ULTRA NSFW OH GOD WHY
No it's not... the rainbow dash (blue one) looks awesome and feels awesome for a quickie:

http://www.geekologie.com/2010/09/30/navi-no-no-3.jpg <-- look at the texture !

It feel like rainbow dash is doing a blow job:

http://i.imgur.com/1e2Lz.jpg

Ummm... http://i.imgur.com/8JkhR1O.gif

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p6LVZFLSfw


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Geek made me feel sorry for the moderators.


----------



## Conker (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Geek made me feel sorry for the moderators.


Geek made me feel sorry for me.


----------



## Teal (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Geek made me feel sorry for the moderators.


 Why, what was it?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Geek said:


> MODEDIT: EVERYTHING IN THIS POST IS ULTRA NSFW OH GOD WHY
> No it's not... the rainbow dash (blue one) looks awesome and feels awesome for a quickie:
> 
> http://www.geekologie.com/2010/09/30/navi-no-no-3.jpg <-- look at the texture !



Isn't that the one that is supposed to be designed as a navi from Avatar? I only assume because 'navi' is the title of .jpg, but even still, I feel dirty for knowing that there are ones out there made specifically to resemble monkey aliens.

With that being said...
The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Inciatus (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Geek said:


> MODEDIT: EVERYTHING IN THIS POST IS ULTRA NSFW OH GOD WHY
> No it's not... the rainbow dash (blue one) looks awesome and feels awesome for a quickie:
> 
> http://www.geekologie.com/2010/09/30/navi-no-no-3.jpg <-- look at the texture !
> ...



I think maybe you should leave. We like to keep a certain level of manners in this thread.


----------



## Aleu (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> Why, what was it?


pony porn and apparently pony fleshlights


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay let's change the topic.  Who else is excited about all the new audio plays popping up?  A couple of people have taken things like the vinyl scratch tapes idea and applying it to other stories.  There's a couple coming soon, but it's not going to be for a month or so since doing it with so many people and for such long stories takes so long.


----------



## Inciatus (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Audio versions of fanfics? Yay now I don't have to put forth the effort of reading them.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh man I so can't wait for that.  It would be pretty freaking awesome if they did one containing the first dozen or so comics.
> 
> Do they add in misc stuff, like artist sketches or such, or is it JUST the comics when they do omnibi?


In the omnibi I have there aren't any extras, but they might throw some in for MLP. I'm not sure an omnibus is planned, but yeah that would be doap.



> Geek made me feel sorry for the moderators.


Haha, word.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I hope they do a multiviolume release of the comics where it's just all of them in one large brick of a comic book. I don't like waiting for next issues.



Since said issues (if the stores actually _carry_ them.) almost always get gobbled up by collectors who then sell them on eBay or Amazon for inflated prices.

To date, I have *never* seen an issue of MLP for sale outside of eBay or Amazon. Even the comic book stores in town just give me a confused look and say "...They make My Little Pony comics now?" or "...My Little Pony? That thing from the 80s? It's still around?"

I'm aware that there are bookstores that also carry comics, but they only carry omnibuses. The only monthly comic series they carry are either
a) In stuff like MAD magazine or an anime and manga
b) Archie. And when I say Archie, I mean Archie and Archie ONLY. You're lucky if you see any other of their IPs, and if said IP is Sonic? Then you're out of luck because they never carry those.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Geek said:


> MODEDIT: NSFW JESUS CHRIST HOW HORRIFYING
> DoEs aNy OnE kNoW wHeRe CaN i BuY oNe Of ThEsE ???


MFW my avatar is how I feel right now in IRL.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Since said issues (if the stores actually _carry_ them.) almost always get gobbled up by collectors who then sell them on eBay or Amazon for inflated prices.
> 
> To date, I have *never* seen an issue of MLP for sale outside of eBay or Amazon. Even the comic book stores in town just give me a confused look and say "...They make My Little Pony comics now?" or "...My Little Pony? That thing from the 80s? It's still around?"
> 
> ...


Man that sucks. You need to get yourself a better comic book store. Alternatively I know some comic stores will order what you want if you ask them to. That's how I got the one near me to make sure they have Super Dinosaur every month.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't like how a lot of bronies misuse the word "Alicorn". It is not a unicorn with wings. It is the substance the horns of unicorns is said to made made out of.

/rant


----------



## Aleu (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Drake Ukkonen said:


> I don't like how a lot of bronies misuse the word "Alicorn". It is not a unicorn with wings. It is the substance the horns of unicorns is said to made made out of.
> 
> /rant


Don't blame us. That's show canon.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Don't blame us. That's show canon.



Then I have a bone to pick with Ms. Faust :V


----------



## Conker (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Drake Ukkonen said:


> I don't like how a lot of bronies misuse the word "Alicorn". It is not a unicorn with wings. It is the substance the horns of unicorns is said to made made out of.
> 
> /rant


I've always preferred the term Pegicorn anyways, mostly because it's fun to say.


----------



## Inciatus (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Drake Ukkonen said:


> I don't like how a lot of bronies misuse the word "Alicorn". It is not a unicorn with wings. It is the substance the horns of unicorns is said to made made out of.
> 
> /rant


Maybe the entire body of an 'alicorn' is made of alicorn and that is why they are so magical.


----------



## Teal (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Drake Ukkonen said:


> I don't like how a lot of bronies misuse the word "Alicorn". It is not a unicorn with wings. It is the substance the horns of unicorns is said to made made out of.
> 
> /rant


 Didn't bother me at all.



Digitalpotato said:


> To date, I have *never* seen an issue of MLP for sale outside of eBay or Amazon. Even the comic book stores in town just give me a confused look and say "...They make My Little Pony comics now?" or "...My Little Pony? That thing from the 80s? It's still around?"


 Do you have a Hastings where you live? I got mine there.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Don't blame us. That's show canon.


How did it even become show canon anyhow?  Larson even said that wasn't the original term they had for the princesses.  I guess they just heard the term alicorn so much they forgot about the original term.


----------



## Inciatus (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> Do you have a Hastings where you live? I got mine there.


For me the nearest Hastings is 150mi away but it is a town. The nearest Hastings store is 500 miles away.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I consider the princesses 'Princesses'. As in 'Princess' is their unique tier of semi-godhood.


----------



## Wakboth (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How did it even become show canon anyhow?  Larson even said that wasn't the original term they had for the princesses.  I guess they just heard the term alicorn so much they forgot about the original term.



Alicorn has been used to refer to winged unicorns / horned pegasi for a long time; it predates MLP:FiM. And yeah, it's strictly speaking not accurate, but at this point complaining about it is fruitless. Just embrace your inner alicorn fancier!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For the love of god someone please tell me these are not actually going to be the toyline for equestria girls?
http://25.media.tumblr.com/b9698868ece4302382f65f06f9f7a21d/tumblr_mnh7u63FKX1rd5flfo1_500.jpg


----------



## benignBiotic (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For the love of god someone please tell me these are not actually going to be the toyline for equestria girls?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/b9698868ece4302382f65f06f9f7a21d/tumblr_mnh7u63FKX1rd5flfo1_500.jpg


I can't tell you that CannFodd. I can't T_T


----------



## Teal (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For the love of god someone please tell me these are not actually going to be the toyline for equestria girls?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/b9698868ece4302382f65f06f9f7a21d/tumblr_mnh7u63FKX1rd5flfo1_500.jpg


 This is Hasbro we're talking about. There WILL be toys. Many toys. An unavoidable flood of toys.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> This is Hasbro we're talking about. There WILL be toys. Many toys. An unavoidable flood of toys.


I'd hate to ask a stupid question, but how do they expect the movie and the toys to make a net positive profit?

Making a movie and millions of toys isn't free and if not enough people watch the movie at theatres/buy the movie/buy the toys then you're in the red.


Also prepare yourselves folks!  Lauren Faust is actually disappointed in these toys cause they look like BRATZ, and she hates BRATZ dolls.  You know what that means?
MORTAL KOMBAT!
Fans loyal to Faust vs Fans loyal to Hasbro

Mods in case you are reading this no I am not actually inciting a fight, rather I am making a comparison between mortal kombat and the two biggest divisions between bronies.  The two biggest groups are those who metaphorically worship faust and those who metaphorically worship hasbro.  The two groups have been at each other's throats, but neither hasbro nor faust have directly said anything against each other.  Now with her having made a post directly negative of something hasbro is doing it's going to be a massive amount of drama coming our way.

Also, I bet fifty dollars on faust worshippers winning the fight.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Drake Ukkonen said:


> I don't like how a lot of bronies misuse the word "Alicorn". It is not a unicorn with wings. It is the substance the horns of unicorns is said to made made out of.
> 
> /rant



Now now, let's be fair.

Piers Anthony misused Alicorn in such a way long before Bronies did.



benignBiotic said:


> Man that sucks. You need to get yourself a better comic book store. Alternatively I know some comic stores will order what you want if you ask them to. That's how I got the one near me to make sure they have Super Dinosaur every month.



If only there were any comic book stores that weren't two towns over...


----------



## Inciatus (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to ask a stupid question, but how do they expect the movie and the toys to make a net positive profit?
> 
> Making a movie and millions of toys isn't free and if not enough people watch the movie at theatres/buy the movie/buy the toys then you're in the red.
> 
> ...


*raises flag*

I'm sorry this area is of fans who don't give a shit. Please take your fighting off our lands.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> *raises flag*
> 
> I'm sorry this area is of fans who don't give a shit. Please take your fighting off our lands.


It's only been three hours and it's already a category 3 shitstorm.


----------



## Conker (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For the love of god someone please tell me these are not actually going to be the toyline for equestria girls?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/b9698868ece4302382f65f06f9f7a21d/tumblr_mnh7u63FKX1rd5flfo1_500.jpg


Course there will be. This is an easy way for Hasbro to cash in on something like Barbi dolls or those Monster High dolls, all of which seem to do well with their target audience. 

This is just another line of those kind of toys.


----------



## Vukasin (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys, they're prototypes. They aren't finalized models.

Chill out.



CannonFodder said:


> Mods in case you are reading this no I am not actually inciting a fight, rather I am making a comparison between mortal kombat and the two biggest divisions between bronies.  The two biggest groups are those who metaphorically worship faust and those who metaphorically worship hasbro.  The two groups have been at each other's throats, but neither hasbro nor faust have directly said anything against each other.  Now with her having made a post directly negative of something hasbro is doing it's going to be a massive amount of drama coming our way.


I don't know what the hell you're talking about. I just watch a show for little girls.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Guys, they're prototypes. They aren't finalized models.
> 
> Chill out.
> 
> I don't know what the hell you're talking about. I just watch a show for little girls.


Sounds like you need to get on CannFodd's level


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I don't know what the hell you're talking about. I just watch a show for little girls.


I was talking more about the internet's reaction to these prototypes.  Even Lauren Faust is upset about these.


----------



## Inciatus (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

As to them looking like Bratz well that is kind of expected. The characters do too.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey ponyfags, Lauren's answering questions and shit at /mlp/. 

https://boards.4chan.org/mlp/res/10902082


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey ponyfags, Lauren's answering questions and shit at /mlp/.
> 
> https://boards.4chan.org/mlp/res/10902082



Complete nuclear meltdown on /mlp/ atm

Oh god my sides have disintegrated

Edit: goddamn it Seth what are you doing out of bed


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody else find it kind of funny that all it took to evaporate what little hope there was in Equestria girls was a twitter post constituting of " . . . "?
I guess silence really is the strongest word.

Also holy shit JamesB isn't kidding practically everyone of notable popularity was in the thread.  What were they all at the same hotel and went "what do you want to do?" "idunno what do you want to do?"  "answer questions on the internet" "okay"?
Also with that calling current toys for girls "garbage" I think we can take a guess at what she thinks.


----------



## Vukasin (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else find it kind of funny that all it took to evaporate what little hope there was in Equestria girls was a twitter post constituting of " . . . "?
> I guess silence really is the strongest word.


The toys have nothing to do with the movie, so the hope is still there. At least for me anyway.


----------



## Inciatus (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Every piece of MLP news ever: All hope is lost abandon ship! This fandom will die and the show ruined! I will leave if this/that happens!
After the event occurs: That was actually pretty good.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

. . . dafuq?
For those of you wondering why is hasbro pushing the idea of a princess skyla so hard it's going to be physically painful to your soul how she becomes canon . . I wonder if Equestria has clothes hangers, well I know they have stairs though.


----------



## Aleu (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Who the fuck is Skyla?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Who the fuck is Skyla?


Hasbro wants to expand their number of canon princesses to sell toys, and at the same time expand the number of canon babies to sell more toys . . You can probably guess where this is going.


----------



## Aleu (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That doesn't answer my question


----------



## CannonFodder (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> That doesn't answer my question


Basically you know how the toyline leaks a ton of information about the show before the episodes are even aired?  Like how Rainbow Dash got a tortoise pet with her toy long before the episode aired?  Or how the Cadance toy was announced beforehand?  Or how Twilight toys with wings popped up before they announced it?  Or how Sunset Shimmer toys were on the way even before Equestria girls was formally announced?

Short version is "Princess Skyla" is a toy that has been on sale for a really long time (Picture of her toy) and everyone has been having the same reaction of "Who the fuck is Skyla?".  Spoiler, we're getting a baby princess in the show next season.  Can you guess who her mom is?


----------



## Aleu (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Good thing I had never paid attention to the toy line so I don't spoil myself :V


----------



## Hervor (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Noone with enough firepower is going to drag me into this!

Being part of the Broarmy and furry fathom is enough for me.


----------



## Aleu (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I'm wondering something. There's Princess Celestia, Princess Luna, Princess Cadence (all good guys) but the bad guys have the King and Queen status. King Sombra and the Changeling Queen...
anyone else find something odd about this?


----------



## Inciatus (May 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You know I'm wondering something. There's Princess Celestia, Princess Luna, Princess Cadence (all good guys) but the bad guys have the King and Queen status. King Sombra and the Changeling Queen...
> anyone else find something odd about this?


Probably from built in cultural stereotype in movies and what not. You see it a lot in Disney movies.

Skyla looks like Cadence's daughter. Figure she is now the only 'royalty' married.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You know I'm wondering something. There's Princess Celestia, Princess Luna, Princess Cadence (all good guys) but the bad guys have the King and Queen status. King Sombra and the Changeling Queen...
> anyone else find something odd about this?



No because it's a marketing thing. In the land of children's entertainment (girls in particular) Queen are typically associated with evil, while princesses are as you might imagine the opposite. I think I remember Lauren herself making mention of this exact thing in particular as to why they're princesses.


----------



## Kishi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Werewolf Fang said:


> Noone with enough firepower is going to drag me into this!
> 
> Being part of the Broarmy and furry fathom is enough for me.


Same hereâ€¦


----------



## Wakboth (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Hasbro wants to expand their number of canon princesses to sell toys, and at the same time expand the number of canon babies to sell more toys . . You can probably guess where this is going.


To some very entertaining episodes, or even a seasonal mini-arc, about Cadence and Shining Armor having a daughter, Twilight becoming an aunt (and freaking about it), and lots of opportunities for the show to deal with issues relating to family and new additions to it?

Of course Hasbro is pushing toys. The whole damn show is, at its very core, _an extended toy commercial_. Always has been, always will be. Here are some of the things that have been introduced to the show because of the desire to sell toys: Twilight's balloon. The whole Friendship Express. Every last one of the pony pets. Princess Cadence and Shining Armor. 

How many of these have ruined the show? None. How many of them have improved the show? All of them. I bet it's _exactly the same_ with little Princess Skyla, if she appears in the show.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For the love of god someone please tell me these are not actually going to be the toyline for equestria girls?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/b9698868ece4302382f65f06f9f7a21d/tumblr_mnh7u63FKX1rd5flfo1_500.jpg



Dude! I was eating!


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This thread makes me more and more ashamed of myself for being affiliated with this cult.


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> This thread makes me more and more ashamed of myself for being affiliated with this cult.


I feel like page 416 added to that shame.


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I feel like page 416 added to that shame.



I'd take that over arguments over dolls any day.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> Cadence and Shining Armor having a daughter


Close, but try again.


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Close, but try again.


Shining Armor and Celestia having a daughter? I feel like that would start to get a little dangerous for a children's show.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Shining Armor and Celestia having a daughter? I feel like that would start to get a little dangerous for a children's show.


Try again.  Also shining armor isn't the daddy.


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Try again.  Also shining armor isn't the daddy.


 I'm the daddy.


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> I'm the daddy.


Oh my.

Blueblood and Celestia? I didn't think Equestria was in Mississippi.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Blueblood and Celestia?


It's not Cadance, not shining armor, not celestia and not blueblood.
Try again.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's not Cadance, not shining armor, not celestia and not blueblood.
> Try again.



Is she Cadance's niece?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Is she Cadance's niece?


Not by blood.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Not by blood.



 Hmmmm... 

This pony shit is getting weirder and weirder...


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

She had better not be related to Luna.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> She had better not be related to Luna.


Not the kid of shining armor, cadance, celestia, blueblood, or luna.  Try again.  You missed one princess.


Butterflygoddess said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> This pony shit is getting weirder and weirder...


The internet's reaction to news about "who the fuck is skyla" can be summarized with this video-
[YT]omLve_vezbA[/YT]


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Twilight?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Twilight?


Why do you think I'm betting on that guy in Equestria girls trailer being a love interest?

I'm hoping it's just a typo on her merchandise, like how they call cloudchaser stormwalker, they got celestia pink and a ton of other lazy checking to make sure their merchandise is accurate and instead it's cadance kid actually.  If not, well that's going to be really weird.

Can you imagine it if it's not just a fuckup on their toyline?  "Hey I just met and this is crazy, I'm a unicorn, so let's have babies".


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why do you think I'm betting on that guy in Equestria girls trailer being a love interest?
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a typo on her merchandise, like how they call cloudchaser stormwalker, they got celestia pink and a ton of other lazy checking to make sure their merchandise is accurate and instead it's cadance kid actually.  If not, well that's going to be really weird.


Yeah, that is really fast to find a boyfriend and create a child. Probably not the best message to be sending children.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Yeah, that is really fast to find a boyfriend and create a child. Probably not the best message to be sending children.


Not to mention in equestria girls she's in high school.  If it's NOT a messup on their toys then soccer moms are going to have a field day(pun intended).


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yup. I'm done with mlp. This shit getting too weird. Teens getting knocked up within a week and shooting out babies within a few days for the sake of toys.


Toshabi signing out!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Yup. I'm done with mlp. This shit getting too weird. Teens getting knocked up within a week and shooting out babies within a few days for the sake of toys.
> 
> 
> Toshabi signing out!


Don't forget that if indeed that guy in the trailer is her new boyfriend that would mean she's dating a human and her baby is a interspecies trans-parallel universe space baby.
For the love of god if the guy isn't voice by Mark Meer and makes a mans1ay3r quote I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I call bullshit.
For one, Hasbro wouldn't tread anywhere near incest
For another, Skyla doesn't look shit like Twilight.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I call bullshit.
> For one, Hasbro wouldn't tread anywhere near incest
> For another, Skyla doesn't look shit like Twilight.


The cake twins don't look anything like their dad, and one's a unicorn and the other a pegasus.  I hope it's bullshit too, but if it's not it's so strange of a idea for me to pass up watching out of curiousity.

I take back everything I said about Equestria Girls, cause watching "Hey I love you, but this is crazy, I'm a unicorn.  So come back home with me maybe?" would be so utterly strange that I would be actually interesting to watch out of strangeness factor.


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Don't forget that if indeed that guy in the trailer is her new boyfriend that would mean she's dating a human and her baby is a interspecies trans-parallel universe space baby.
> For the love of god if the guy isn't voice by Mark Meer and makes a mans1ay3r quote I will be sorely disappointed.




inb4 they birth a draconequus baby


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The cake twins don't look anything like their dad, and one's a unicorn and the other a pegasus.  I hope it's bullshit too, but if it's not it's so strange of a idea for me to pass up watching out of curiousity.
> 
> I take back everything I said about Equestria Girls, cause watching "Hey I love you, but this is crazy, I'm a unicorn.  So come back home with me maybe?" would be so utterly strange that I would be actually interesting to watch out of strangeness factor.


At least they half-assed explained it. But still, Skyla has Cadence's colors. I mean, shit it's all over the place that CADENCE is the mother.
Also I'm pretty sure that the "love interest" is Shining Armor's human form. Fuck I'm willing to bet that every fucking person there is a persona of some pony.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> inb4 they birth a draconequus baby


That would be even more hilarious to watch.  Could you imagine Twilight raising a draconequus baby?  She almost went looney with Discord, but a draconequus baby?  She'd be climbing up the walls trying to take care of it.


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That would be even more hilarious to watch.  Could you imagine Twilight raising a draconequus baby?  She almost went looney with Discord, but a draconequus baby?  She'd be climbing up the walls trying to take care of it.



That or just a pony with a human head. Oh god


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> That or just a pony with a human head. Oh god


Dear Princess Discord,

Today I learned you can indeed snort spaghetti out of your nose.


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Dear Princess Discord,
> 
> Today I learned you can indeed snort spaghetti out of your nose.


Princess Discord is best princess.


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> That or just a pony with a human head. Oh god


 :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10718145/ Why can't I insert images?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10718145/ Why can't I insert images?


It wouldn't be so bad if they're like this-
http://moronsonofboron.deviantart.com/art/giddy-up-373420623


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10718145/ Why can't I insert images?


I think they are turned off on this section


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10718145/ Why can't I insert images?



Teal, wanna have a royal wedding with me?


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Teal, wanna have a royal wedding with me?


 I'm the groom.


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> I'm the groom.



And a pretty pony princess bride, I will be!


----------



## Inciatus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Teal, wanna have a royal wedding with me?


I'll be the celebrant!


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> And a pretty pony princess bride, I will be!


 Hooray.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> And a pretty pony princess bride, I will be!


For celebration can we all get unicorn horns?


----------



## Toshabi (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> For celebration can we all get unicorn horns?



Only if we include a pair of wings...wings...wings....


----------



## CannonFodder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Only if we include a pair of wings...wings...wings....


Pegasus wings and unicorn horns? Yay! . . .My spleen!


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10718145/ Why can't I insert images?


MOTHER OF CELESTIA D:


----------



## Wakboth (May 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why do you think I'm betting on that guy in Equestria girls trailer being a love interest?



Yeah, no. We've got a royal couple whose marriage and relationship are kind of big deals, and who have been set up as the sub-rulers of the Crystal Empire beneath Celestia and Luna. Furthermore, the Skyla toy is part of the Crystal Empire series, and has colors clearly and immediately remniscent of Cadence. The obvious thing to assume is that she's going to be Cadence and Shining's kid.

Thinking that Twilight's going to end up pregnant and the daddy is going to be Brad (whose role in EqGirls is still unknown; the whole "He's Twilight's boyfriend!" thing is pure speculation at this point) is frankly stupid.


----------



## Conker (May 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> Yeah, no. We've got a royal couple whose marriage and relationship are kind of big deals, and who have been set up as the sub-rulers of the Crystal Empire beneath Celestia and Luna. Furthermore, the Skyla toy is part of the Crystal Empire series, and has colors clearly and immediately remniscent of Cadence. The obvious thing to assume is that she's going to be Cadence and Shining's kid.
> 
> Thinking that Twilight's going to end up pregnant and the daddy is going to be Brad (whose role in EqGirls is still unknown; the whole "He's Twilight's boyfriend!" thing is pure speculation at this point) is frankly stupid.


But Wackbeth, the sky is falling!


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But Wackbeth, the sky is falling!


I propost CF's name be changed to Chicken Little :u


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Skyla better be Cadence's. Or Celestia's. Or Luna's. Or Derpy's, idgaf.

All I'm saying is it better not be Twilight's. If it does turn out to be Twilight's for what-ever reason, I'm going to burn all my pony paraphernalia. ALL of it.
Not only because of the terri-bad message that comes across to have- not just a main character, but arguably- THE main character getting knocked up by some random-ass anypony when no prior interest has been shown for the past 3 seasons, but also because they already altered her character enough by going all alicorn. Anything as/more drastic than becoming a god damned demigod is just a relentless molestation on the character.



Unrelated: Posting on page 420, blaze it. (this thread is fucking huge....)


----------



## Teal (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Skyla better be Cadence's. Or Celestia's. Or Luna's. Or Derpy's, idgaf.
> 
> All I'm saying is it better not be Twilight's. If it does turn out to be Twilight's for what-ever reason, I'm going to burn all my pony paraphernalia. ALL of it.
> Not only because of the terri-bad message that comes across to have- not just a main character, but arguably- THE main character getting knocked up by some random-ass anypony when no prior interest has been shown for the past 3 seasons, but also because they already altered her character enough by going all alicorn. Anything as/more drastic than becoming a god damned demigod is just a relentless molestation on the character.
> ...


 Is it wrong that I am temped  to draw a picture of Twilight bending over and Spike bringing her a coat hanger?


----------



## Wakboth (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



DevistatedDrone said:


> Not only because of the terri-bad message that comes across to have- not just a main character, but arguably- THE main character getting knocked up by some random-ass anypony when no prior interest has been shown for the past 3 seasons, but also because they already altered her character enough by going all alicorn. Anything as/more drastic than becoming a god damned demigod is just a relentless molestation on the character.



What I'm saying is that there's no Earthly reason to assume Twilight's going to be knocked up, because it would indeed be stupid. And even though the show has had some misses and duds, the people who make it are smart, talented and invested in MLP:FiM being good. And Hasbro is invested in keeping the show as a profitable and effective toy commercial. CF's idea is utterly implausible, because it would be counterproductive in both ways, being godawfully stupid _and_ genuinely and pointlessly controversial.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> What I'm saying is that there's no Earthly reason to assume Twilight's going to be knocked up, because it would indeed be stupid. And even though the show has had some misses and duds, the people who make it are smart, talented and invested in MLP:FiM being good. And Hasbro is invested in keeping the show as a profitable and effective toy commercial. CF's idea is utterly implausible, because it would be counterproductive in both ways, being godawfully stupid _and_ genuinely and pointlessly controversial.


Hopefully it won't happen, HOWEVER Hasbro has been doing some pretty fucking stupid things as of late with the hub.  They bought Shezow and it's a money pit.  They're cancelling LPS, their second most watched show.  Cancelling pound puppies as well.  The whole hub channel is a massive money pit in general cause Hasbro doesn't know how to run a tv channel properly.  If it wasn't for mlp the entire channel probably would have gotten the axe a long time ago.


----------



## Inciatus (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> Is it wrong that I am temped  to draw a picture of Twilight bending over and Spike bringing her a coat hanger?


Technically no


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Inciatus (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And now for something completely different.


There is a screwed up frame in that gif.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to ask a stupid question, but how  do they expect the movie and the toys to make a net positive profit?
> 
> Making a movie and millions of toys isn't free and if not enough people  watch the movie at theatres/buy the movie/buy the toys then you're in  the red.


If Hasbro goes the way that some copyright holding firms went, it will have been the fault of the pirates, for sure! If not for piracy it will/would have been a success! Management errors? Missed Chances? No way!



Toshabi said:


> inb4 they birth a draconequus baby


So after Twilight + Shining Armor we get Twilight + Spike? 




DevistatedDrone said:


> Skyla better be Cadence's. Or Celestia's. Or Luna's. Or Derpy's, idgaf.
> 
> All I'm saying is it better not be Twilight's. If it does turn out to be  Twilight's for what-ever reason, I'm going to burn all my pony  paraphernalia. ALL of it.
> Not only because of the terri-bad message that comes across to have- not  just a main character, but arguably- THE main character getting knocked  up by some random-ass anypony when no prior interest has been shown for  the past 3 seasons, but also because they already altered her character  enough by going all alicorn. Anything as/more drastic than becoming a  god damned demigod is just a relentless molestation on the character.


Hard to belief that Hasbro would fuck up that badly.
Princess marries Prince + ??? = baby -> noone bats an eye
Girl meets Guy in Highschool + ???= baby -> in a kids show? shit-tornado inc!

+
Imagine Faust's reaction


----------



## benignBiotic (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I propost CF's name be changed to Chicken Little :u


Yezzzz.

I'm kinda hungry for some new ponies please. The comics are good, but they're making me want new eps.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Big mac x Fleetfoot canon?
Wha?

Can we ship it?  Yes we can!


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Big mac x Fleetfoot canon?
> Wha?
> 
> Can we ship it?  Yes we can!


Dammit I thought it said Fleetwood. I was all excited and was going to shout "Fleetwood Mac!" Now I am sad.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Dammit I thought it said Fleetwood. I was all excited and was going to shout "Fleetwood Mac!" Now I am sad.


I'm happy because Fleetwood Mac sucks


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Big mac x Fleetfoot canon?
> Wha?
> 
> Can we ship it?  Yes we can!


The hell is Fleetfoot? I had to google that noise. 

I am so down for some Big Mac but he belongs to me so this ship is bologne. Yyyyup.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I'm happy because Fleetwood Mac sucks


It would have still bee cute.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, this is pretty funny of a birthday drawing someone drew for sibsy-
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/554/742/bcb.jpg


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, this is pretty funny of a birthday drawing someone drew for sibsy-
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/554/742/bcb.jpg


That is cute.


----------



## Wakboth (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Dammit I thought it said Fleetwood. I was all excited and was going to shout "Fleetwood Mac!" Now I am sad.



I'm 100% sure the cover is a huge, covert Fleetwood Mac pun, as it's all about Fleetfoot Mac.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Jesus.  For those of you still paying attention to the fallout equestria game being made they have nearly a hundred people working on it.  I was wondering how they were going to make it, considering how long the fanfic is, well now I know.  That's more people than worked on fallout 3 together.

Also have a vinyl figure vinyl that is coming soon,
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/2013/06/05/hasbro-2013-comic-con-exclusive-toys/2392107/


----------



## Conker (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Jesus.  For those of you still paying attention to the fallout equestria game being made they have nearly a hundred people working on it.  I was wondering how they were going to make it, considering how long the fanfic is, well now I know.  That's more people than worked on fallout 3 together.


Dunno if that's a good thing or not though. The phrase, "too many cooks in the kitchen" can easily apply to video games, especially if many of them fancy themselves designers and not grunt workers for programming, art, music, or testing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Dunno if that's a good thing or not though. The phrase, "too many cooks in the kitchen" can easily apply to video games, especially if many of them fancy themselves designers and not grunt workers for programming, art, music, or testing.


It's designated into teams with each team having a team leader and the entire group having only two directors, and not to mention a couple of the people have done games before.  It's also been in development for a year already.  So probably not going to fall apart or such.  My money is if it's not out by the end of the year then it'll probably come out early next year.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies are awesome. That is all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



leon said:


> Ponies are awesome. That is all.


I would not be surprised if this comment won most "this"'d post of all time.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I would not be surprised if this comment won most "this"'d post of all time.




Just because of the poster. ;V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



leon said:


> Ponies are awesome. That is all.



Considering this thread is now 350+ pages, no that is not all.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Considering this thread is now 350+ pages, no that is not all.



Touche salesman.


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Considering this thread is now 350+ pages, no that is not all.


The fact that leon just posted will treble the page count tenfold.

Also I'm on 106 pages. 50 posts per page ftw.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> The fact that leon just posted will treble the page count tenfold.
> 
> Also I'm on 106 pages. 50 posts per page ftw.


I have 421 with 25 posts per page. Are you sure it isn't 100 posts per page?


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I have 421 with 25 posts per page. Are you sure it isn't 100 posts per page?


Oh, you're right.
Dayum.
That's a lot of posts.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was quite astounded by the number of pages and posts in this thread.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone in this thread want to be my friend? 

I like cartoons too.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Been a while since I've seen a tryhard creeper.


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Someone forgot to put coco in his infraction cage.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thankfully it was done.


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ahahahahaha.
Whichever mod did that, thank you.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I beleive it was Ozriel. 

Also, on a pony note, Raise this barn is just great.


----------



## Conker (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's designated into teams with each team having a team leader and the entire group having only two directors, and not to mention a couple of the people have done games before.  It's also been in development for a year already.  So probably not going to fall apart or such.  My money is if it's not out by the end of the year then it'll probably come out early next year.


Not falling apart doesn't equate to good. I'm sure it'll come out, but it could be a mess with no real continuity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Not falling apart doesn't equate to good. I'm sure it'll come out, but it could be a mess with no real continuity.


The reason why I'm excite is cause in all probability we'll see people add their own story lines to their own games using the foe mod's resources to do so.  Like let's say someone wanted to make a end of ponies story.  The majority of the models and such would already be there for people to use.

One of the biggest problems with people wanting to make their own mlp games is that they have to either work from the ground up or modify already existing games and make their own models for everything.

What the fallout equestria mod will mean is that if someone wants to make "end of ponies" or "crisis equestria" or any mlp game they will now have the resources, models, and rigs to make it thus cutting their workload by like 90%.

One of the biggest reasons why not every game uses new video game engines is that making game engines is extremely expensive and you tend to only release them with your flagship games.  Like if we ever do get half life 3 it will probably be the first game to show off steam's new engine to show off the new engine.

Another one of the biggest money suckers with games is actually the meat and potatoes of the game's models and such.  What I mean by that is take a close look at video game protagonists.  The majority of them if you look very closely have a insane amount of time and detail put into making sure they don't look like crap.

Another big time sucker is the actual scenery and buildings.

So my point is the amount of time needed to make a entire campaign - having to make a new video game engine - having to make new characters for 90% of the characters(you can have the nameless npcs look the same[often time all enemies look the same] or a short term npc just a modified version, cause they don't matter much) - having to make new rigs for the characters - having the building models and scenery models = a insane amount of time needed to make your own story cut

Basically the reason why I'm so excited is that it will cut out like 90% of the effort to make a game, excluding music and voice acting, for others that want to make their own games.  If/when the game is released you're probably going to see a insane amount of new quests, or people working on making other fanfics a reality in the game.  Instead, of needing a hundred people and a couple years to make a fanfic into a game, we would instead see smaller groups able to do it in shorter time cause most of the work would be done already.



Also a side note, imagine if someone worked on making oculus rift compatible with fallout 3?


----------



## Cain (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There needs to be more Metro/Pony crossovers.
I want to hear Russian-voiced ponies.


----------



## Leon (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> There needs to be more Metro/Pony crossovers.
> I want to hear Russian-voiced ponies.



Queen Celestia is capitalist dog. :V


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



leon said:


> Queen Celestia is capitalist dog. :V


For mother Celestia!


----------



## Leon (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You capitalist pigs, so wasteful with your cupcakes and muffins.


My Little Stalin: Communism is magic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Spoiler: Equestria girls



:\  Well part of the movie plot is revealed.  Short version: Twilight didn't keep the element of magic secure and well Sunset Shimmer strolled right in and took it, now Twilight has to win a prom to get the crown.


Jeez Twilight, didn't you learn anything from the changeling invasion? Or Discord?  Or nightmare moon?  The elements of harmony are targets for antagonists.


----------



## Leon (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Elements of harmony! And that plot line sounds pretty terribad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



leon said:


> Elements of harmony! And that plot line sounds pretty terribad.


$50 on Sunset stealing the crown cause she was jealous of Twilight, Twilight wins prom queen, Sunset reveals her true form, gets defeated by the elements of harmony and finds out the reason why she was second best cause she didn't know the magic of friendship.


----------



## Leon (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thanks Fodder, now I wont even have to watch it at all just to know the story.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shit, Kiki died.


----------



## Leon (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

wut


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



leon said:


> wut


Kiki is a girl that Tara Strong and others have constantly been doing charity drives for to help her family cover the costs for treating her cancer.  Often times the charity drives to help Kiki were posted on Equestria Daily and bidded on to help pay for her medical bills.  Today she died.


----------



## Leon (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That's awful :C


----------



## Cain (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit, Kiki died?
Man.
Twitter must be exploding right now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll admit it...

I kinda got a laugh outta this.


----------



## Leon (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sadly I did as well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well movie got leaked.  After watching it my reaction is pretty much, "meh" and called the movie plot a mile away.  Too bad no one took up my bet, cause the story was close enough to my guess that I would have won $50

My only real problem was that it tried way too hard to try and tie it into mlp that it was kind of annoying.

My only advice is to NOT make a drinking game out of every time the movie(when in the human world) tries to tie it in with mlp, cause you're going to get alcohol poisoning severely.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well movie got leaked.  After watching it my reaction is pretty much, "meh" and called the movie plot a mile away.  Too bad no one took up *my bet, cause the story was close enough to my guess that I would have won $50*


 I'll sketch ya something.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well movie got leaked.  After watching it my reaction is pretty much, "meh" and called the movie plot a mile away.  Too bad no one took up my bet, cause the story was close enough to my guess that I would have won $50
> 
> My only real problem was that it tried way too hard to try and tie it into mlp that it was kind of annoying.
> 
> My only advice is to NOT make a drinking game out of every time the movie(when in the human world) tries to tie it in with mlp, cause you're going to get alcohol poisoning severely.



I'll just repeat my decision to wait for the memes and tvtropes summary. Probably all the movie is good for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'll just repeat my decision to wait for the memes and tvtropes summary. Probably all the movie is good for.


All I am going to say is be prepared for some really really really weird interspecies shipping fanfics after the movie airs, even by my standards.  Incoming interspecies selfcest transparallel universe shipping fanfics . . . LOTS AND LOTS OF THEM!


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Stick in a spoiler tag, I wanna know what's the deal with the ShiningArmor lookalike.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> Stick in a spoiler tag, I wanna know what's the deal with the ShiningArmor lookalike.


I'm not going to say massively important stuff, cause I don't want to spoil it.
He doesn't knock up Twilight if that's what you're wondering.

Although Spike's crush on human rarity gets really really really really really really fucking weird.  Thank god nothing happens.  The immediate reaction you're going to have is wondering if he's going to hump her leg.  No he didn't obviously, but it was fucking weird.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not going to say massively important stuff, cause I don't want to spoil it.
> He doesn't knock up Twilight if that's what you're wondering.
> 
> Although Spike's crush on human rarity gets really really really really really really fucking weird.  Thank god nothing happens.  The immediate reaction you're going to have is wondering if he's going to hump her leg.  No he didn't obviously, but it was fucking weird.


 That's not it, I have a bet with my sister.

Don't worry, that's what fanfiction is for. Dog Spike and human Rarity new OTP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> Don't worry, that's what fanfiction is for. Dog Spike and human Rarity new OTP.


"I didn't ask for this", but I saw it coming and am not surprised.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> "I didn't ask for this", but I saw it coming and am not surprised.


 XD hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> All I am going to say is be prepared for some really really really weird interspecies shipping fanfics after the movie airs, even by my standards.  Incoming interspecies selfcest transparallel universe shipping fanfics . . . LOTS AND LOTS OF THEM!


Hmmmm. Maybe this movie won't be so bad <.< >.>  :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe this movie won't be so bad <.< >.>  :V



 Rick James knew your kind...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Have a comic folks,
http://csimadmax.deviantart.com/art/pillow-fight-376590001

Also,
[YT]2F7Y1uUfeyk[/YT]


----------



## Leon (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Where did you watch it? I'm curious to see how awful it is myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



leon said:


> Where did you watch it? I'm curious to see how awful it is myself.


Posting a link would break forum rules.


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Having seen the new trailer for the EQG movie, it might not be as terrible as I thought. Still pessimistic though :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Read the Fluttershy micro comic. Not so good at all. It was just an awkward story and the art was average as hell. 

So far. Twilights was average, Rainbow's was good, Rarity's was awesome, Flutter's was bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay this confuses me a bit about the fandom.

EQD sometimes posts biased articles called "editorial" article which are often times highly biased and rather than let a reader form their own opinion they basically spell out what opinions from others are essentially on their shit list.

A example is their discussion on satyrs.  Most places on other sites are going either, "Eh weird, but not my cup of tea" or "I'm glad they caught on" or "no thanks", but EQD is like flat out hostile to the very notion of anyone drawing it.  Like god help you if you draw a satyr and it gets featured on a drawfriend.

EQD's userbase is super fucking hostile to satyrs, anthros, humanized, bipeds, a ton of other stuff, dissenting opinions, people who criticize hasbro and just anybody who dislikes the way someone takes a episode.  Like even "Spike at your service" they were hostile to people who said they didn't like it.


Tl:dr; EQD y u so hostile to everyone?


----------



## Conker (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; EQD y u so hostile to everyone?


Because it's predominantly run by people who obsess over a children's cartoon aimed at little girls :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Because it's predominantly run by people who obsess over a children's cartoon aimed at little girls :V


That would be funny if one person on staff, that like the things EQD userbase hates(like satyrs, humanized, anthros, bipeds and such), one day when everyone else on staff was away made a drawfriend filled entirely of nothing but those and watch the userbase tear itself apart.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think the satyrs are rather cute. 

Also I finally finished my rocket - Link


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Because it's predominantly run by people who obsess over a children's cartoon aimed at little girls :V



I'm so glad I can, for some reason, not see the comments on EQD.
And quite frankly, I mostly use it to see story updates and comics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm so glad I can, for some reason, not see the comments on EQD.
> And quite frankly, I mostly use it to see story updates and comics.


95% of the drama in the fandom comes from EQD.
EQD commenters in a nutshell:
"How could someone not praise our lord and saviour Hasbro" "<insert episode> is the greatest achievement in mankind" "How dare someone say Lauren wouldn't have done this with the show . . . Oh wait, she really did say she wouldn't have and opposes this decision completely? . . . How dare that dirty feminist Lauren complain about the show, she has no rights to complain" "A satyr/anthro/humanized/biped/or such made it into the drawfriend?  Worst drawfriend evar!"

I wish Lauren was more active with the fandom, cause she's the highest teir of importance and what she says go.  I hope she does eventually release her "bible" on the show, cause you would see most of the drama would go away and what would be left would be the people going "Yeah, well she's a feminist".


This topic is too serious, have a comic
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/559/325/095.png


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Entertaining comic CF.

I also cannot see the comments on EQD, though I really only check the artisan crafts section and comics.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 95% of the drama in the fandom comes from EQD.
> EQD commenters in a nutshell:
> "How could someone not praise our lord and saviour Hasbro" "<insert episode> is the greatest achievement in mankind" "How dare someone say Lauren wouldn't have done this with the show . . . Oh wait, she really did say she wouldn't have and opposes this decision completely? . . . How dare that dirty feminist Lauren complain about the show, she has no rights to complain" "A satyr/anthro/humanized/biped/or such made it into the drawfriend?  Worst drawfriend evar!"
> 
> ...



Equestria Daily is like a cultural melting pot. Except instead of combining people of various ethnicity, they combine every single type of ass kissing autist imaginable. (Seriously the reactions post Lauren visiting /mlp/ will forever remain my favorite fandom shit-fit).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> they combine every single type of ass kissing autist imaginable. (Seriously the reactions post Lauren visiting /mlp/ will forever remain my favorite fandom shit-fit).


I don't even have to take a guess why she doesn't visit EQD to know why she doesn't. /mlp/, ponychan, and other sites as well may have their problems, but at least the ways they responded was to ask legitimate questions and send her a thank you card afterwards.


Also holy crap, Surpise is officially the blond maned wonderbolt.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 95% of the drama in the fandom comes from EQD.


You obviously don't use Tumblr.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay this confuses me a bit about the fandom.
> 
> EQD's userbase is super fucking hostile to satyrs, anthros, humanized, bipeds, a ton of other stuff...



Don't forget ponies...that is, if the link leads to FA.

---PCJ
(on the few posts I've made there, the mouseover text on my (default) avatar reads: "draws furries when bronies aren't looking. Shhh")


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> Don't forget ponies...that is, if the link leads to FA.



Also don't forget to mention 4chan. Doing so is surefire way to activate their autism centers even though Seth"Cynder is my waifubishu"isto is a regular lurker.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also holy crap, Surpise is officially the blond maned wonderbolt.


Links? Also I thought they lost the trademark to her and couldn't use her.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Links? Also I thought they lost the trademark to her and couldn't use her.


It was in the elements of harmony book they released under the names for the wonderbolts.   That would be sweet if she and pinkie hung out together in a episode.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It was in the elements of harmony book they released under the names for the wonderbolts.   That would be sweet if she and pinkie hung out together in a episode.


What about trademark? I thought that was why they didn't use her in the first place.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> What about trademark? I thought that was why they didn't use her in the first place.


I thought so too, but apparently they can use her.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I thought so too, but apparently they can use her.


Maybe because Surprise the Wonderbolt falls under a different trademark?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Maybe because Surprise the Wonderbolt falls under a different trademark?



It could be that or simply a miscommunication between the book publishers and Hasbro. For all we know they could have been completely ignorant to this inclusion (it's more likely than you think).


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sj4yJ4MPYA
It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Wakboth (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I never read the comments on EqDaily, because the comment system is inconvenient and unwieldy, and because _you don't read comments_ on the internet.


----------



## Cain (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> I never read the comments on EqDaily, because the comment system is inconvenient and unwieldy, and because _you don't read comments_ on the internet.


Reading the top imgur comments usually results in a smile. And lack of stupidity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh snap.  Someone at dhx leaked the rigs they use for the show, like a lot of them on /mlp/
It's a good thing they didn't say who they were, because there would be so much shit if Hasbro found out.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap.  Someone at dhx leaked the rigs they use for the show, like a lot of them on /mlp/
> It's a good thing they didn't say who they were, because there would be so much shit if Hasbro found out.



I did see that, can't wait for all the new godawful "fan episodes" like Double Rainboom and Dusk's Dawn .


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I did see that, can't wait for all the new godawful "fan episodes" like Double Rainboom and Dusk's Dawn .


The problem with Double Rainboom wasn't the animation, it was a animator going, "I'm a animator, I can do a writer's job cause it's super easy to write a story"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The problem with Double Rainboom wasn't the animation, it was a animator going, "I'm a animator, I can do a writer's job cause it's super easy to write a story"



I didn't say that the animation was the problem Double Rainboom (on the contrary, it was one of the only good things about it). However now that these easy to utilize animation puppets are readily available, it destroys the only real execution barrier preventing floods of shitty flash videos. I mean anyone can write a bad fanfic, it's much harder to animate a video.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I didn't say that the animation was the problem Double Rainboom (on the contrary, it was one of the only good things about it). However now that these easy to utilize animation puppets are readily available, it destroys the only real execution barrier preventing floods of shitty flash videos. I mean anyone can write a bad fanfic, it's much harder to animate a video.


Yeah most of the new animations are probably going to be terrible, BUT the more likely case is that there's going to be more animations and more 2d games.  Like people are probably going to use it to finish fighting is magic.  The reason why it took so long for mane6 to get as far as they did is that they had to make their own rigs.  Now the group that is finishing it has the rigs and will be able to finish the game and add in new characters.

Most of the fan games right now have to either use sprites or make their own rigs.  Now that the official rigs have been leaked the amount of time to make a 2d fan game would be a lot shorter.  Like on the order of months, instead of years.  That's why it took 2 years for fighting is magic to get as far as it did cause 90% of the work was making the poses and such.

Now Hasbro can't do jackshit to stop fangames, cause they'll be popping out so fast that by the time they get wind of them they'll already be out.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Look what came up on the search results for amazon just from typing in a few words. https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1017484_10200695306657189_526734214_n.jpg I am curious on why there isn't anything that relates to furries directly on amazon like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am curious on why there isn't anything that relates to furries directly on amazon like that.


Looks like someone's never heard of bad dragon.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Looks like someone's never heard of bad dragon.


 I didn't know bronies were that common though, well, not enough to come up on the search results on a super popular website.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I didn't know bronies were that common though, well, not enough to come up on the search results on a super popular website.


To give a rough idea of how many bronies there are here google trends comparing "doctor who"'s activity on the internet to "my little pony".
http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=my+little+pony#q=my little pony, doctor who&cmpt=q
Before anyone asks no I'm not saying anything negative about doctor who, as I like the show myself, I'm just doing a rough comparison to paint a picture.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> To give a rough idea of how many bronies there are here google trends comparing "doctor who"'s activity on the internet to "my little pony".
> http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=my+little+pony#q=my%20little%20pony%2C%20doctor%20who&cmpt=q
> Before anyone asks no I'm not saying anything negative about doctor who, as I like the show myself, I'm just doing a rough comparison to paint a picture.


 And when I search furry, it shows furry games as 100" and 55" as yiff. Yiff is basically the second most popular trends under the furry label in trends.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> And when I search furry, it shows furry games as 100" and 55" as yiff. Yiff is basically the second most popular trends under the furry label in trends.


And this surprises you? Rule 34 is 6th for mlp. I figured it or 'clop' would be higher.


----------



## Leon (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I discovered, I skipped quite a number of episodes in season 2. I am ashamed and happy at the same time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So apparently Equestria Girls is being shown only in a limited number of theatres. That's good... limit the damage.

Also good because as a Colorado dweller, I'll have to go all the way to Denver to come across a theatre that _MIGHT_ have Equestria Girls showing. "Limited release" means "Trailers will run for it on TV but there will actually not be a theatre showing it unless you're willing to drive out to Salt Lake City or Texas."


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Haw haw haw...haw haw haw...haw.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Haw haw haw...haw haw haw...haw.


Wow.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Look what came up on the search results for amazon just from typing in a few words. https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1017484_10200695306657189_526734214_n.jpg I am curious on why there isn't anything that relates to furries directly on amazon like that.


Oh no that is hilarious. I'm kind of embarassed to be alive now.

It's really distracting how the Equestria Girls all wear knee-high boots. Weird design choice.


----------



## Conker (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Haw haw haw...haw haw haw...haw.


I appreciate the sentiments, but that article was so poorly written and laid out. Gah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well in case you missed it another new trademark got filed for something called, "Rainbooms".
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/06/new-rainbooms-trademark-filed-earlier.html

It's something to do with ponies for sure, but what is the question?
Random speculation time go!


----------



## Cain (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well in case you missed it another new trademark got filed for something called, "Rainbooms".
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/06/new-rainbooms-trademark-filed-earlier.html
> 
> It's something to do with ponies for sure, but what is the question?
> Random speculation time go!


All I got from that was

RAINBOOMS
YES
YES
RAINBOOMS


----------



## RailRide (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> It's really distracting how the Equestria Girls all wear knee-high boots. Weird design choice.



(looks at EQG wiki)

Hmm.. flared shafts reminiscent of bell-bottom jeans, and feet that barely peek out from them. I'd say the design of the boots copies the flared-leg design of the ponies themselves...in other words, they're probably intended to remind you of hooves.

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Haw haw haw...haw haw haw...haw.


I saw this coming a mile away.  You can't turn something like my little pony and turn them into barbie dolls without them getting upset and news covering it.

"FOX NEWS!"
"BLOGGERS!"
"SOCCER MOMS!"
"SOCIAL MEDIA!"
"PARENTS WHO THINK IT'S NOT THEIR JOB TO ACTUALLY RAISE THEIR CHILDREN, TAKE THEM TO SAW MOVIES AND THEN GET UPSET WHEN THE MOVIE ISN'T 'FAMILY FRIENDLY'!"
"By your powers combined I am captain moral crusader!"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I saw this coming a mile away.  You can't turn something like my little pony and turn them into barbie dolls without them getting upset and news covering it.
> 
> "FOX NEWS!"
> "BLOGGERS!"
> ...



To be fair, they really do look fucking horrible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> To be fair, they really do look fucking horrible.


True true.

Personally I don't see how they call it sexualization of the show, now if they actually did do it and made them look like moronsonofboron's or version of twist or maniacpaint's stuff I would totally 100% be fine with the changes.


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aww shit nigger.

Shitty camrip of EQG done by some faggot on /mlp/.
-snip-

OP was a master ruseman.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone still actively play the MLP tablet game? I want some friends to give me gifts lol :c


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I saw this coming a mile away. You can't turn something like my little pony and turn them into barbie dolls without them getting upset and news covering it.
> 
> "FOX NEWS!"
> "BLOGGERS!"
> ...



FEMINISTS ASSEMBLE!

Seriously, if all it takes is taking an anthro and turning it human to call it "Sexualization" of something, well damn it all to...whatever version of Hell Makura seems to be in. They don't even look _that_ sexualized! What's wrong? Are their waists too small? Was adding boobies too damn far? Is it the skin color? Wait, miniskirts and hooker boots? Really? 

I'd hate to see what these people think of Amy Rose. 

 My reaction to the article.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Nikolinni said:


> My reaction to the article.


I think that's going to be everyone's reaction to finding out Twilight's pregnant . . Whoops I shouldn't have told you that.

(Yes I am totally screwing with you)



Yeah I was pretty right about what was going to happen, from everybody that's gone to the movie very few people are in the movie theatre.  Like only a dozen people.  Here comes the financial shitstorm of them over-estimating how many people were going to watch the movie in the theatres folks.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think that's going to be everyone's reaction to finding out Twilight's pregnant . . Whoops I shouldn't have told you that.
> 
> (Yes I am totally screwing with you)
> 
> ...


Well they also didn't put in a a huge amount of theaters. There aren't any close enough to be to be worthwhile.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The stages of bronyism
1)Denial
2)Worry
3)Acceptance


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am curious on why there isn't anything that relates to furries directly on amazon like that.


There are furry related things on Amazon....How to draw books, comics, a few actual books....I've found things like that on Amazon, I believe.


LegitWaterfall said:


> The stages of bronyism
> 1)Denial
> 2)Worry
> 3)Acceptance


For me I skipped denial and went through worry and acceptance.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> For me I skipped denial and went through worry and acceptance.



I request the highest of paws


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LegitWaterfall said:


> I request the highest of paws


I don't understand. What?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> I don't understand. What?



It's like highest of fives but this is a furry forum so paws.
No?
Ok.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LegitWaterfall said:


> It's like highest of fives but this is a furry forum so paws.
> No?
> Ok.


Oh. Oops.
High paw it is!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Oh. Oops.
> High paw it is!



Lol it's all in the learning *high paw*
(even if I don't have paws )


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So apparently Equestria Girls scored 81% on rotten tomatoes.
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/my_little_pony_equestria_girls/

The question is now will Hasbro be able to make a profit off the movie?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So apparently Equestria Girls scored 81% on rotten tomatoes.
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/my_little_pony_equestria_girls/
> 
> The question is now will Hasbro be able to make a profit off the movie?



I wouldn't trust Rotten Tomatoes in this case. Bronies are notorious ass-kissers and are more than prone to flooding websites in order to make themselves feel important.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I wouldn't trust Rotten Tomatoes in this case. Bronies are notorious ass-kissers and are more than prone to flooding websites in order to make themselves feel important.


I just saw it this afternoon with a friend of mine and we both really enjoyed it. It exceeded our expectations and we walked in thinking it was going to be good already.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm still extremely wary of this movie. The character designs and high school setting are hard for me to get over.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> I'm still extremely wary of this movie. The character designs and high school setting are hard for me to get over.



I'm mainly wary due to the shitty style and impending terrible porn of characters in said style.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So apparently Equestria Girls scored 81% on rotten tomatoes.
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/my_little_pony_equestria_girls/
> 
> The question is now will Hasbro be able to make a profit off the movie?



What. What. WHAT?! 
I don't even... WHAT?!?!


Remember when MLP wasn't about the money? ;( 



PastryOfApathy said:


> I wouldn't trust Rotten Tomatoes in this case.



I would give it a week or so, or two. There is NO WAY it could stay that high. Bet'cha rotten tomatoes is just trolling hard right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Zazzo said:


> Remember when MLP wasn't about the money? ;(


It's always been about money.  That's why Equestria Girls even came about.  MLP is such a money making machine they thought they could expand it even further by making Equestria Girls.  After all money talks.  It's why we have three seasons so far and are going into a fourth season of mlp.  It's Celestia's toy was changed from pink to white.  It's why they even brought back Luna.  It's why Discord wasn't a one off character.  It's why Chrysalis was brought back for the comics.  It's why Sombra isn't coming back.  It's why Derpy was brought back, cause her toys made too much money.  Money talks.

The question is now will they make enough of a profit to justify further ventures with the Equestria Girls trademark or not?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The question is now will they make enough of a profit to justify further ventures with the Equestria Girls trademark or not?


It probably will. Remember whether or not the movie was worth it solely depends on doll sales. The movie could lose money for all Hasbro cares but if the dolls sell a shit-ton than it was a rousing success.




Zazzo said:


> Remember when MLP wasn't about the money? ;(



You poor naive soul.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LegitWaterfall said:


> this is a furry forum so paws.



*No.*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> It probably will. Remember whether or not the movie was worth it solely depends on doll sales. The movie could lose money for all Hasbro cares but if the dolls sell a shit-ton than it was a rousing success.


But the dolls will have to now compete against barbie dolls and monster high dolls were are infinitely more popular with children.  We're going to have to see if people want to buy the toys.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> But the dolls will have to now compete against barbie dolls and monster high dolls were are infinitely more popular with children.  We're going to have to see if people want to buy the toys.



Exactly. Although considering it's a spin-off of a currently successful toy line I think it'll do at the very least moderately well. Then again I'm no expert in the toy industry.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So apparently Equestria Girls scored 81% on rotten tomatoes.
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/my_little_pony_equestria_girls/
> 
> The question is now will Hasbro be able to make a profit off the movie?



Damn it all... one percentage point below Man of Steel 
Shouldn't have that that high of a percentage...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-1592312460.53.GDIhiF&id=18760813628#

Oh sweet Chrysalis is getting a toy.


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LegitWaterfall said:


> I request the highest of paws


Please don't do that again.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Zazzo said:


> Remember when MLP wasn't about the money? ;(



MLP was at some point not about the money? When was this?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> MLP was at some point not about the money? When was this?


Well, it at least was worked with love and care back when Faust was working on it. Faust doesn't even seem to be happy with the way MLP is going, with all the princess stuff happening of late and the competition with Monster High.
Oddly though, I think season 2 was the best, which is when she started to back off of the show, but still.



Conker said:


> Please don't do that again.


It wasn't that bad. As weird as it sounds, its also a bit adorable for a group to have its own puns added in to their talk or something.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Well, it at least was worked with love and care back when Faust was working on it. Faust doesn't even seem to be happy with the way MLP is going, with all the princess stuff happening of late and the competition with Monster High.
> Oddly though, I think season 2 was the best, which is when she started to back off of the show, but still.


Even then it was still designed to generate profits in terms of selling toys.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Perhaps I should rephrase: 

Back when Faust still had the reigns, when she put way more quality into the episodes unlike now, where the shift is now turned from quality -> profit.  Am I still wrong? Haha.

(In before I get ripped to shreds haha)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Zazzo said:


> Perhaps I should rephrase:
> 
> Back when Faust still had the reigns, when she put way more quality into the episodes unlike now, where the shift is now turned from quality -> profit.  Am I still wrong? Haha.
> 
> (In before I get ripped to shreds haha)



I don't think that's 100% accurate. I sincerely believe a decent amount of the show runners give a damn about the quality. It's just that executive influence has seemingly become more apparent. I like to think that once they realized how big the series had gotten (sometime in the hiatus between seasons 1 & 2 when season 2 was still production) they decided to flex their authority more than they previously had, causing some questionable shit to find its way in (Cadence's existence, Twilicorn, etc).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't think that's 100% accurate. I sincerely believe a decent amount of the show runners give a damn about the quality. It's just that executive influence has seemingly become more apparent. I like to think that once they realized how big the series had gotten (sometime in the hiatus between seasons 1 & 2 when season 2 was still production) they decided to flex their authority more than they previously had, causing some questionable shit to find its way in (Cadence's existence, Twilicorn, etc).


With how negatively their changes have made they may lessen their grip on season 4.

"Hey can you put this in the show?"
"It was received negatively"
"Well okay . . How about this?"
"It was received negatively also"
"Hmm . . What about this?"
"It was meh'd all over the floor"

Eventually Hasbro is going to go
"Screw it! I give up"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> With how negatively their changes have made they may lessen their grip on season 4.
> 
> "Hey can you put this in the show?"
> "It was received negatively"
> ...



Why should they care how a secondary audience who will watch their show regardless cares about their changes? Ultimately they're after little girls and they're not exactly that picky.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Why should they care how a secondary audience who will watch their show regardless cares about their changes? Ultimately they're after little girls and they're not exactly that picky.


Children aren't as stupid as you're making them out to be.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Children aren't as stupid as you're making them out to be.



Never said they were stupid, but they aren't going to complain on twitter about their grievances or stop their mom from buying them dolls.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Never said they were stupid, but they aren't going to complain on twitter about their grievances or stop their mom from buying them dolls.


Or they could just change the channel and find another show to watch?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Or they could just change the channel and find another show to watch?



Well considering that the show is still going strong despite the clusterfuck that was Season 3, that seems unlikely.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Well considering that the show is still going strong despite the clusterfuck that was Season 3, that seems unlikely.



I really do appear to be the only one who enjoyed season 3.


----------



## Cain (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season three was alright.
Not horribly bad, but not horribly good at the same time either.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-1592312460.53.GDIhiF&id=18760813628#
> 
> Oh sweet Chrysalis is getting a toy.


Maybe I just haven't been keeping up with my MLPs, or maybe it's just a recolor, but I wonder who the white and blue-haired princess is supposed to be.

Also, Chrysalis' horns / legs look like they have maggots on them.
But it's nice she's getting a toy. Maybe these will come in a set.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> It wasn't that bad. As weird as it sounds, its also a bit adorable for a group to have its own puns added in to their talk or something.


Going to have to disagree with you there. Or rather one had better be saying them ironically. 



			
				Cain said:
			
		

> Season three was alright.
> Not horribly bad, but not horribly good at the same time either.


That's pretty much how I see it. For every good moment or episode there was a terrible one around the corner.

Man I can't wait for more Derp. I forgot how she is the *best* thing to come out of the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Man I can't wait for more Derp.


She was in Equestria girls after the credits.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Never said they were stupid, but they aren't going to complain on twitter about their grievances or stop their mom from buying them dolls.



The demographic of the teeny bopper will always be the most silent. 

Because they don't have the internet and won't be constantly complaining or sending death threats to the producers.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I really do appear to be the only one who enjoyed season 3.



It grew on me really. There were some episodes (Like Scoot + Dash episode) that really advanced the characters / story. A lot of the songs grew on me after a while. Not my favorite season, but I did really enjoy it.


----------



## Leon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked season 3, but it was kind of disappointing, I mean, every episode felt rushed, and you were short on episodes?


----------



## Xiz (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> I liked season 3, but it was kind of disappointing, I mean, every episode felt rushed, and you were short on episodes?



This. Like the season 3 finale especially seemed more like a 2 parter then just one episode. It felt so so rushed.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> I liked season 3, but it was kind of disappointing, I mean, every episode felt rushed, and you were short on episodes?


I actually haven't gotten around to seeing the last three episodes yet.
They probably felt rushed because they had less episodes. They probably wanted to put more in so it wound up feeling rushed.


----------



## Leon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I actually haven't gotten around to seeing the last three episodes yet.
> They probably felt rushed because they had less episodes. They probably wanted to put more in so it wound up feeling rushed.



No, I mean every episode felt rushed, not just cause there were less episodes, every episode just felt rushed to me. :I


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> No, I mean every episode felt rushed, not just cause there were less episodes, every episode just felt rushed to me. :I


Rushed as in they did it quickly and carelessly or that things weren't expanded on?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't know what else to say but wow. The fact that something like this is apparently required is either unfathomably hilarious or pitifully sad and I can't tell which one. 

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/06/short-editorial-theater-etiquette.html


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why do people need to be told how to act in a theater? Walk in, sit down, and be quiet while munching on popcorn and drinking Coke as the movie plays.
Is that so hard?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Why do people need to be told how to act in a theater? Walk in, sit down, and be quiet while munching on popcorn and drinking Coke as the movie plays.
> Is that so hard?



Well these _are_ bronies we're talking about here, they don't exactly embody the pinnacle of human intelligence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't know what else to say but wow. The fact that something like this is apparently required is either unfathomably hilarious or pitifully sad and I can't tell which one.
> 
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/06/short-editorial-theater-etiquette.html


At ton of movie theatres have people like that regardless.  It's why I rarely go to theatres anymore.  What's worse is when a movie has a raunchy scene and a couple at the back are going at it and don't let you join in, or people that don't turn off their fucking phones and don't stop talking on the phone, or people leave their food on the floor and you step in the buttery mess when leaving.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Well these _are_ bronies we're talking about here, they don't exactly embody the pinnacle of human intelligence.


True but....I mean...I know there's some obsessive fans out there...But I was under the impression that the majority of the fanbase wasn't so bad, and that the infamy surrounding it was similar to the portrayal of furries: Everyone thinks badly of em', but once you get to know em' they really aren't so bad and most just misunderstand the groups. I didn't actually expect many bronies to be all that unpleasant.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> At ton of movie theatres have people like  that regardless.  It's why I rarely go to theatres anymore.  What's  worse is when a movie has a raunchy scene and a couple at the back are  going at it and don't let you join in, or people that don't turn off  their fucking phones and don't stop talking on the phone, or people  leave their food on the floor and you step in the buttery mess when  leaving.



The thing is that this goes beyond minor things like texting and  being a bit of a slob. Like if you read some of the accounts, this is  like full-blown retardation, like people screaming about memes at the  top of their lungs, and literally scaring small children. This is going  up and above the call of autism. 




Battlechili1 said:


> True but....I mean...I know there's some obsessive fans out there...But I was under the impression that the majority of the fanbase wasn't so bad, and that the infamy surrounding it was similar to the portrayal of furries: Everyone thinks badly of em', but once you get to know em' they really aren't so bad and most just misunderstand the groups. I didn't actually expect many bronies to be all that unpleasant.



Well you're half right. A good portion of "bronies" are just like normal people and you can't really tell their bronies because they don't flaunt it every two seconds. However the second segment is filled with the worst kinds of people, the types who inhabit EqD, Ponychan, etc. It's mostly the second segment who would actually go to watch a little girl's movie like this in public knowing full well who will be joining them.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't have an issue so much with the idea that adult men would be going to watch a movie where there'd be little girls, its more just how they seem to be likely to act in the theater, like as you said screaming out memes and such.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I for one think the term 'brony' should be reserved for those idiotic fucktards.
The rest can be fans. You don't need a special name.

Just a thought ...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falaffel said:


> I for one think the term 'brony' should be reserved for those idiotic fucktards.
> The rest can be fans. You don't need a special name.
> 
> Just a thought ...


Then we'll have stupid arguments, like how hardcore weaboos argue saying they're not weaboos and get pissed off when you don't call them "otakus" instead.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Then we'll have stupid arguments, like how hardcore weaboos argue saying they're not weaboos and get pissed off when you don't call them "otakus" instead.


because bronies never have stupid arguments ever


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falaffel said:


> I for one think the term 'brony' should be reserved for those idiotic fucktards.
> The rest can be fans. You don't need a special name.
> 
> Just a thought ...



Please, let's not turn this into another /mlp/.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> because bronies never have stupid arguments ever


And spraying gasoline onto a bonfire to put it out is a good idea?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And spraying gasoline onto Bon-Bon to put it out is a good idea?


I read it like this at first.

Yes. I like bonfires so more fuel is quite acceptable. Also it would seem to burn out faster in certain cases.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Please, let's not turn this into another /mlp/.


Oh god, the whole "I'm not a brony, I'm a ponyf*g" debate is sooooooooo stupid.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Please, let's not turn this into another /mlp/.


Didn't mean for that.
I just hate that I can't make fun of the hardcore dickwavers without also making fun of the guys who just like the show.

Ill leave now again :c


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, the whole "I'm not a brony, I'm a ponyf*g" debate is sooooooooo stupid.


ponyfag is a desired name by some of these people? What in the name of what? I thought fag was supposed to be offensive.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm really not a fan of MLP... Do you think I should get into it? I mean it's probably because I've never seen it, but I don't know the appeal... Could you tell me?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> I'm really not a fan of MLP... Do you think I should get into it? I mean it's probably because I've never seen it, but I don't know the appeal... Could you tell me?


The best option is to give a couple episodes a chance and see if you like it.  Most people like it for different reasons and trying to find a singular reason why people like it is impossible.  Just give a couple episodes a view.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falaffel said:


> Didn't mean for that.
> I just hate that I can't make fun of the hardcore dickwavers without also making fun of the guys who just like the show.
> 
> Ill leave now again :c



Why not?

I'm perfectly capable of pointing out moronic douche-nozzles amongst bronies without somehow implying that everyone who likes MLP is one, so why can't you?
It's just a simple matter of avoiding the attitude of "This person is an idiot, therefore everyone who is in the same fandom as him is one too. qed."



Inciatus said:


> ponyfag is a desired name by some of these people? What in the name of what? I thought fag was supposed to be offensive.



I'm pretty sure on 4chan -fag means 'fan of".


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> I'm really not a fan of MLP... Do you think I should get into it? I mean it's probably because I've never seen it, but I don't know the appeal... Could you tell me?


FRIENDSHIP AND CARING ALL AROUND FOR KISHI.

BEGIN INITIATION RITUAL.


Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Why not?
> 
> I'm perfectly capable of pointing out moronic douche-nozzles amongst bronies without somehow implying that everyone who likes MLP is one, so why can't you?
> It's just a simple matter of avoiding the attitude of "This person is an idiot, therefore everyone who is in the same fandom as him is one too. qed."


The people who see it that way are the problem :/

I guess I just want to avoid them.

I can't say "bronies make good glue" without one guy going "Hey i'm just a fan >:["

but you're right.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The best option is to give a couple episodes a chance and see if you like it.  Most people like it for different reasons and trying to find a singular reason why people like it is impossible.  Just give a couple episodes a view.


I might...


----------



## Ames (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Please, let's not turn this into another /mlp/.



>implying that's a bad thing


----------



## Xiz (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> I'm really not a fan of MLP... Do you think I should get into it? I mean it's probably because I've never seen it, but I don't know the appeal... Could you tell me?



It's not for everyone. Try it. Watch a few episodes. I was the same as you when I had never seen it. Then I watched every episode (oops)


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falaffel said:


> FRIENDSHIP AND CARING ALL AROUND FOR KISHI.
> 
> BEGIN INITIATION RITUAL.


Ritual? What does that entitle?


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> >implying that's a bad thing


It would be a terrible thing


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It would be a terrible thing


What? this so called initiation ceremony?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> What? this so called initiation ceremony?


Well no the initiation ceremony is several hours long and very painful. First we tie you down. Then you decide what you want to be in the fandom. Undecided is an option. Then you make an OC or don't it is up to you. Then you have the option of getting hit with a sledgehammer several times. Certain groups will then give you the option to have your skin painfully colored and have your hands and feet chopped off and replaced with hoof like devices and remove your ears replacing them with horse ears dyed to your choice at which point they will tattoo your OC's cutie mark onto your rump. However we do not offer that. Then you will be forced to stay there for forty days with no food and no water until either the time runs out, you die, or ask nicely to be untied.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well while we wait for season 4 what would you like to see in season 4?


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Well no the initiation ceremony is several hours long and very painful. First we tie you down. Then you decide what you want to be in the fandom. Undecided is an option. Then you make an OC or don't it is up to you. Then you have the option of getting hit with a sledgehammer several times. Certain groups will then give you the option to have your skin painfully colored and have your hands and feet chopped off and replaced with hoof like devices and remove your ears replacing them with horse ears dyed to your choice at which point they will tattoo your OC's cutie mark onto your rump. However we do not offer that. Then you will be forced to stay there for forty days with no food and no water until either the time runs out, you die, or ask nicely to be untied.


Your literally going to make me a pony?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Well while we wait for season 4 what would you like to see in season 4?



The announcement that the show is canceled. I want everything to end, I want off Hasbro's Wild Ride.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> The announcement that the show is canceled. I want everything to end, I want off Hasbro's Wild Ride.



After the 'Twilight Sparkle princess' thing, I can see the show tanking.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> Your literally going to make me a pony?


No sorry, we don't offer that feature.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> No sorry, we don't offer that feature.


Well... That would force me into commitment of the show... Without that I may never join the fan base... Just a tip


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> The announcement that the show is canceled. I want everything to end, I want off Hasbro's Wild Ride.


Mr. Bone's Wild Ride never ends.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So... Initiation.... Falaffel how does THAT work?


----------



## Leon (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> So... Initiation.... Falaffel how does THAT work?



1. Denial
2. Fear
3. Acceptance


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> So... Initiation.... Falaffel how does THAT work?


In simple terms I think all you have to do is watch a couple episodes of MLP:FiM. If you like it, you're in, if not, oh well.

As far as what the appeal of the show is, it varies. I like that its a kids show that doesn't treat its viewers like kids. I love the art style and all the color. I love how smooth the animation is. I love that the show can even get a bit edgy at times.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> 1. Denial
> 2. Fear
> 3. Acceptance


Oh well someone said they would litteraky have to make me look like a pony...


----------



## Leon (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> Oh well someone said they would litteraky have to make me look like a pony...




They just wana have sex with you. :V


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh okay then... So... I don't have to be made into a human/pony? Because to be honest I think that may be the only way to assure I'll be forced to stick with the show, if nothing was forcing me into the position id probably bail out...


----------



## Leon (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The magic of friendship will surely be enough to keep you into it.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If there is "magic" involved I bet I would make me a pony


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> What? this so called initiation ceremony?


No, this thread becoming another /mlp/



LogicfromLogic said:


> After the 'Twilight Sparkle princess' thing, I can see the show tanking.


It's not like you didn't see it coming. The show has been building up to it the entire time and it was even in Lauren's plan for the show.

I'm still struggling to see why Princess Twilight Sparkle is such a terrible thing.


----------



## Leon (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I felt twilight as an alicorn was very unneeded. Not an incredibly bad thing, just silly and unneeded.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kishi said:


> Oh okay then... So... I don't have to be made into a human/pony? Because to be honest I think that may be the only way to assure I'll be forced to stick with the show, if nothing was forcing me into the position id probably bail out...


Nah. You don't need to become a pony. It wouldn't be right to force you into the show. Watch it if you want, and if you like it and want to keep watching, go ahead and continue. Participate in the fandom if you want.
It's okay to bail out if you don't like it too.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Nah. You don't need to become a pony. It wouldn't be right to force you into the show. Watch it if you want, and if you like it and want to keep watching, go ahead and continue. Participate in the fandom if you want.
> It's okay to bail out if you don't like it too.


No, you must stay with us forever and ever and ever...

On another note I finished my Luna Lamp


----------



## Kishi (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> No, you must stay with us forever and ever and ever...
> 
> On another note I finished my Luna Lamp


Must.... Stay...... Forever......


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> No, you must stay with us forever and ever and ever...





Kishi said:


> Must.... Stay...... Forever......


Hello Danny.  Come play with us.  Come play with us Danny.  Forever, and ever, and ever.


Inciatus said:


> On another note I finished my Luna Lamp


That's really cool dude.

Are you going to school for carpentry or something when you go to college?


Vukasin said:


> s not like you didn't see it coming. The show has been building up to it the entire time and it was even in Lauren's plan for the show.
> 
> I'm still struggling to see why Princess Twilight Sparkle is such a terrible thing.


I have no problem with the idea of alicorns themselves.  I do have a problem with them being used as deus ex machina and plot devices.  Take Celestia for example, even though I like her the writers have relegated her to essentially a plot device with no purpose other than to push the story along.  Like it's so bad with Celestia being there just to push along the story that the only way they could salvage her is to give her a episode explaining her day to day duties as royalty and such.  It could make for a interesting episode showing Celestia swamped in legal paperwork, from everyone wanting to do business during the day constantly swamping Celestia and ignoring the fact that it would be quicker to file stuff during the night when the lines are shorter and Luna is taking care of stuff.  Her taking a vacation for the first time in a millenia and coming back with Luna frazzled and Luna saying "We are glad you are back, also we are glad that we control the night and didn't succeed in taking over when we were nightmare moon.  Especially that the paperwork comes in droves when something happens in Equestria" or something like that.


But that's getting a bit of a side point.  What I am worried about is that Twilight will become a plot device only existing to drive along a story.  What I mean by that is I'm worried that if a problem comes up she'll just go "lol I'm a alicorn" and solve it, or "oh no a villain took away my alicorn powers, I can't do anything even though I'm the most well studied pony in magic and wasn't defenceless before I became a alicorn and now that I am I no longer can take care of myself without my powers".  The good news is that the second scenario doesn't seem that likely cause in Equestria girls even though she couldn't use magic herself she wasn't defenceless and such.

The question is in season 4 will we see her be used as a deus ex machina to solve a problem though.  It would be cool to see the spells she already knows get a power boost, but it would be kind of cheap for her to go, "I'll just use this spell I've never read up about, didn't know exist and never cast before perfectly".  I'd be fine if it powered up her teleport or something, but if they just up and give her something like a healing spell that she's never used and she has no medical experience and has never treated a serious injury before that would urk me.

It would be one thing to go if some one is injured to go, "Oh no I'll teleport us to nurse redheart to get you safe" and for her to go, "Oh no you have a collapsed lung, a broken rib, with internal bruising, and potentially a MRSA infection in your bracheola.  I'll just use this convenient healing spell that cures everything I just read about even though I have no medical license".  That's what I'm worried about.

Think about is as Wonder Woman vs Superman.  If Wonder Woman lost her powers she could still fight, stop crime, use her lasso, and the wrist bands are what deflects bullets(she's not bullet proof herself) like Captain America's shield.  Superman on the other hand if he lost his powers he would be borderline useless.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Why do people need to be told how to act in a theater? Walk in, sit down, and be quiet while munching on popcorn and drinking Coke as the movie plays.
> Is that so hard?


Because bronies are a surly and threatening crowd.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> That's really cool dude.
> 
> Are you going to school for carpentry or something when you go to college?


Nay, Aerospace engineering


> I have no problem with the idea of alicorns themselves.  I do have a problem with them being used as deus ex machina and plot devices.  Take Celestia for example, even though I like her the writers have relegated her to essentially a plot device with no purpose other than to push the story along.  Like it's so bad with Celestia being there just to push along the story that the only way they could salvage her is to give her a episode explaining her day to day duties as royalty and such.  It could make for a interesting episode showing Celestia swamped in legal paperwork, from everyone wanting to do business during the day constantly swamping Celestia and ignoring the fact that it would be quicker to file stuff during the night when the lines are shorter and Luna is taking care of stuff.  Her taking a vacation for the first time in a millenia and coming back with Luna frazzled and Luna saying "We are glad you are back, also we are glad that we control the night and didn't succeed in taking over when we were nightmare moon.  Especially that the paperwork comes in droves when something happens in Equestria" or something like that.


You could probably make this into a short comic.


----------



## Ames (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My testicles exploded

[yt]fUovke8f72k[/yt]


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit-bawls.
That was amazing.


----------



## Cain (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That gives me an excuse to actually start watching Gurren Lagann


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> My testicles exploded
> 
> [yt]fUovke8f72k[/yt]




I've never seen a regular post from you, but god, that vid makes me want to jizz, which makes me love you.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> That gives me an excuse to actually start watching Gurren Lagann


My excuse was "It's the greatest series to ever grace television." Because it is.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't watch the last episode of season 4.
It's disappointing in so many ways.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LegitWaterfall said:


> Don't watch the last episode of season 4.
> It's disappointing in so many ways.


Season 4 of what?
Neither MLP nor Gurren Lagann have a season 4. Yet.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP, it's awful


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Have you come from the future?
Where have you learned the secrets of time travel!? I want one!


----------



## Cain (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> My excuse was "It's the greatest series to ever grace television." Because it is.


Subjective.
If it ain't nodame cantabile I don't care.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Have you come from the future?
> Where have you learned the secrets of time travel!? I want one!



I come from my Tardis back at Youtube


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god, there's a 10K+ pony thread on FAF now. 

This truly is a wondrous day.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Subjective.
> If it ain't nodame cantabile I don't care.


I know it's subjective. But for what it's worth GL is without question the greatest television series I've ever seen. Which is saying a lot.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> Oh my god, there's a 10K+ pony thread on FAF now.
> 
> This truly is a wondrous day.



Oh my god, Icky is posting on FAF again.

This truly is a bizzare day.

Welcome back you magnificent bastard.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My 3-D printed Derpy is finished and on it's way. Confound these ponies and their constant drain on my wallet :V


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Oh my god, Icky is posting on FAF again.
> 
> This truly is a bizzare day.
> 
> Welcome back you magnificent bastard.


I made an intro thread, you didn't see it? :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> My 3-D printed Derpy is finished and on it's way. Confound these ponies and their constant drain on my wallet :V


That looks really awesome.

I read the Pinkie Micro and issue #8. The Pinkie Micro was actually pretty good. I like the Ponnyacci character and there was some good Pinkie nonsense going on. 
#8 however was baaaadd. Everything was just happening with no explanation at all. Somehow just thinking about frinedship made the ponies glow? Then Twilight saved Rarity ... somehow? Nothing was explained and it was just really weird. Like why did Luna start with her old hairstyle and arbitrarily change it in this issue? Maybe they did it to show her growing away from Nightmare Moon, but it wasn't handled very well. 

The only cool thing about #8 was seeing all the background ponies fighting shadow monsters.


----------



## Corto (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hello.
I'm dropping by simply because this thread is stupidly huge. So I'm giving you guys a choice, do you want to keep this huge monstrosity, or should I lock it so a new MLP megathread is created?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Hello.
> I'm dropping by simply because this thread is stupidly huge. So I'm giving you guys a choice, do you want to keep this huge monstrosity, or should I lock it so a new MLP megathread is created?


A nice clean thread would be nice. It doesn't really matter though.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Hello.
> I'm dropping by simply because this thread is stupidly huge. So I'm giving you guys a choice, do you want to keep this huge monstrosity, or should I lock it so a new MLP megathread is created?


Keep the thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Hello.
> I'm dropping by simply because this thread is stupidly huge. So I'm giving you guys a choice, do you want to keep this huge monstrosity, or should I lock it so a new MLP megathread is created?


Keep the thread!

Most megathreads on FaF in the past have gotten locked cause either  people derailed it to hell or someone went "screw the police" and  started breaking the rules.  This is probably the first time we've had a  megathread this large without someone talking about how they have a  itch on their butt, or someone embeding the porn they just drew on several pages.


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Hello.
> I'm dropping by simply because this thread is stupidly huge. So I'm giving you guys a choice, do you want to keep this huge monstrosity, or should I lock it so a new MLP megathread is created?


Keep it! It shows how awesome we are.


----------



## Corto (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Keep the thread!
> 
> Most megathreads on FaF in the past have gotten locked cause either  people derailed it to hell or someone went "screw the police" and  started breaking the rules.  This is probably the first time we've had a  megathread this large without someone talking about how they have a  itch on their butt, or someone embeding the porn they just drew on several pages.


Relax, I just figured that since this is the only MLP thread you people would want a clean start so people don't shy away from it or something. I'll leave it open then.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I never asked for these feels.


----------



## Teal (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Corto said:


> Relax, I just figured that since this is the only MLP thread you people would want a clean start so people don't shy away from it or something. I'll leave it open then.


 Hooray!


----------



## Conker (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I take a kind of retarded pride in seeing how large this thread is. 

Watched some MLP today on the actual TV! Not a bad show when fighting off a hangover. I really need to just marathon through it though, since I've seen most episodes once.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So look what Youtube brought me to. Higurashi When They Cry(I think) x My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. It seems to be really well done, with original art and animation. Also a tad creepy. Take a look, its pretty cool:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0xXDlsoZIc



CannonFodder said:


> I never asked for these feels.


My body was not ready.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought I'd put this here. Read the part saying "Four Reasons Why The Apple Family Secretly Controls Equestria"
http://www.starfox-online.net/topic/11247-my-little-pony-thread/page-6#entry400572


----------



## Xiz (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pardon me if this has been posted already. But I just can't get enough of this. 

Took some nostalgia and put it with ponies ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czqedU2ju_8


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy showed up today. She's heavier than I thought she would be, feels like some kind of ceramic. pic.twitter.com/UdEz3uPgcW

Now I need to get a display case to keep it safe.


----------



## Conker (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I never asked for these feels.


That was so fucking stupid I don't even


----------



## Teal (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That was so fucking stupid I don't even


 I can't see it what is it?


----------



## Conker (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> I can't see it what is it?


Dumb webcomic where the punchline is a foreveralone brotard.


----------



## Icky (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So. I'd like some t-shirts with stuff on them. Preferably not bright actual ponies though, as I am still a guy with ~style~.

Subtle things like this are really what I'm after. Anybody know of some good ones, or places to search?


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've got one of these. It's about as subtle as I've seen.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> So. I'd like some t-shirts with stuff on them. Preferably not bright actual ponies though, as I am still a guy with ~style~.
> 
> Subtle things like this are really what I'm after. Anybody know of some good ones, or places to search?


There are many like that. There's a 'Sweet Apple Acres' shirt that I've had my eye on that could pass as a non-pony shirt.


----------



## Cain (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I've got one of these. It's about as subtle as I've seen.


NLR is the shit.

Yeah there's a lot of these shirts, inspired by pretty much fanon stuff.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LegitWaterfall said:


> Don't watch the last episode of season 4.
> It's disappointing in so many ways.



Time Travel exists? Dude why are you wasting it just to tell us about My LIttle Pony?


----------



## Icky (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I've got one of these. It's about as subtle as I've seen.



Yeah, ones like that are nice. Just have to keep looking I guess :v



benignBiotic said:


> There are many like that. There's a 'Sweet Apple Acres' shirt that I've had my eye on that could pass as a non-pony shirt.



I figured as much, I just need to find some.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Time Travel exists? Dude why are you wasting it just to tell us about My Little Pony?



I think he's trying to save us from disappointment. Trying to get us off the ride before it's too late.


----------



## Ames (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ghilliefox said:


> I think he's trying to save us from disappointment. Trying to get us off the ride before it's too late.



The ride never ends.

There is no escape.

[yt]ntgep-nk-ss[/yt]


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> The ride never ends.
> 
> There is no escape.
> 
> [yt]ntgep-nk-ss[/yt]



And so we stay buckled to our chairs, forever stuck on Mr. Hasbro's Wild Ride. When we got on we thought we could get off the ride whenever we pleased, that things were not as bad as they seemed. We were naive, fools who did not heed the warnings of those who have seen the ride and lived, those brave souls with spaghetti in their pockets, and wolf ears on their head warned the world of the ethereal abomination we were willfully rapidly approaching. 

In the beginning the ride was pleasant, a personal Eden in which we all celebrated, a ride filled with fanart, community, and a sense of happiness very few places could seemingly provide. However this was but a veil, as the ride became more and more treacherous, as fedoras and spaghetti rained from the sky like our hopes and dreams! At the end however we were seemingly off, with fedoras in tow we walked the lonely, long, winding road of made of encrusted spaghetti. 

It was a long and grueling path, but at the end it struck us, a picture of Lauren Faust. The text beneath it informing us what we already knew, "The Ride Never Ends!" And so without thinking we stepped once again on the entrance of the ride once more, knowing that we could have stopped it. Eventually we become one with the spaghetti, slowly losing the ability to talk or think. All there is now is the ride, the ride that never ends.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> The ride never ends.
> 
> There is no escape.
> 
> [yt]ntgep-nk-ss[/yt]


Considering that Hasbro doesn't want to stop the wild ride and continue the franchise for the forseeable future, and so long as the franchise continues to be profitable, that is a scarily accurate video.  We're probably going to still be here five/ten years from now going,
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride"
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride" 
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride"
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride" 
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride"
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride" 
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride"
"I want to get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride" 

This is the ride that never ends.  Yes it goes on and on my friend.  Hasbro started not knowing what they had done, and they'll continue forever just because this is the ride that never ends.

The only way we'll ever get off Mr. Hasbro's wild ride is if my little pony is no longer profitable, but let's face it folks, it's my little pony.  Meaning it's probably going to be profitable and thus continue for years and years.  We're not talking season 4 or 5; we're talking like season 15 or 20.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So this comic series does exist - IDW was smart enough to release an omnibus. Good. Bookstores tend to not carry monthly comics unless they're Shonen Jump or in MAD magazine. Not to mention, the comic series has a supposed habit of attracting the comic collectors crowd. (ie, they gobble up all the issues before they can, only to resell them online at inflated prices.) 

I swear I live in a comics dead zone... I've never even seen a Sonic comic for sale outside the internet.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> So look what Youtube brought me to. Higurashi When They Cry(I think) x My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. It seems to be really well done, with original art and animation. Also a tad creepy. Take a look, its pretty cool:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0xXDlsoZIc.


It's Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni Kai.

Also the art isn't original. You can tell with Twilight's eyes at the end. It looks like they were changing the style throughout the video.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> So this comic series does exist - IDW was smart enough to release an omnibus. Good. Bookstores tend to not carry monthly comics unless they're Shonen Jump or in MAD magazine. Not to mention, the comic series has a supposed habit of attracting the comic collectors crowd. (ie, they gobble up all the issues before they can, only to resell them online at inflated prices.)
> 
> I swear I live in a comics dead zone... I've never even seen a Sonic comic for sale outside the internet.



It's not hard to find comic scans online.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> It's not hard to find comic scans online.




I try to avoid downloading torrents of stuff I can get legitimately. (Especially since most monthly comic series get an omnibus release anyways.) 

Especially MLP things because I've heard a lot of horror stories of rootkits, trojans, worms, viruses, etc being put in th torrents by jerks to fool with bronies, along with false torrents to troll gullible bronies.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Especially MLP things because I've heard a lot of horror stories of rootkits, trojans, worms, viruses, etc being put in th torrents by jerks to fool with bronies, along with false torrents to troll gullible bronies.



I download comics all the time and I've never had that issue. I personally use /rs/ on 4chan for all my comic needs and I've never been screwed over.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I download comics all the time and I've never had that issue. I personally use /rs/ on 4chan for all my comic needs and I've never been screwed over.


Be careful guys, this is treading dangerously close to breaking the rules about piracy.

Also does anyone know when that octavia blind bag pony is coming out?  She was first seen months and months ago, and she still hasn't come out.

On the topic of octavia, who else is excited for the next comic?  Octavia and vinyl are on it, does that mean they're a important part of the story?


----------



## Conker (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So this is getting an onibus? Awesome. I really do want to read them, and I prefer something more substantial than a monthly comic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So this is getting an onibus? Awesome. I really do want to read them, and I prefer something more substantial than a monthly comic.


Does anyone know when the omnibus is coming out?  I want to buy it when it comes out.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does anyone know when the omnibus is coming out?  I want to buy it when it comes out.


I don't know but I plan to get it when it comes out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Does anyone know when the omnibus is coming out?  I want to buy it when it comes out.



It's out already.

Also... why is it that we have these special screenings of movies or special events (eg Classic Movie Week) they're always advertised on TV, on the internet, and in the movie theatres themselves but are never there? We finally get one... and it's Equestria Girls. -.-;


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Today I learned that even though the Fallout Equestria fanfics, such as murky number seven, are good fanfics the fans are attrocious and will instantly tear any new fanfic in the FoE universe that doesn't fit in line with their headcanon assunder regardless of how well written it is.  Hell you could have a fanfic written by the greatest writer in history and they'll tear it to shit cause, "OMG how dare you go against extended FoE lore that I came up with in my head that isn't actually canon to FoE! WORSTEST FANFIC EVAR!"  Hell half the negative responses to the guy were giving a extended list of over a hundred fics and saying that the poor guy HAD to read all of them otherwise they'd just continue to shit on him.

I feel really sorry for the guy who got torn to shit, cause his idea was good, the story was pretty damn good, just the fans of the main stories were just completely assholes to the writer.

I was wondering where all these horror story bronies were congregating themselves, and now I know they all are ripping off the original FoE to make self insert fics about how they're 300 lb alicorns who can revive the dead, shoot lazer beams from their eyes and fight general zod.  That also answers why so many people are against alicorn OC's.


Downside:  Bunch of manchildren congregated around FoE to make self insert fics about being alicorn warriors who use their super powers to save the day.
Upside:  Excuse me while I go read their ripoff fics, that leach off the more popular FoE fics and side fics, and drive optimus prime through the plot holes, mary sue self inserts of alicorns who can shoot lazer beams from their eyes, and generally uninteresting self inserts to make a story about themselves being all powerful alicorns, in the stories pissing the hell out of them.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Plus they seem to worship it as a holy text. I've never got around to reading it though. I don't think it deserves the hype, for what it's worth.
ShortSkirtsAndExplosions, however.
Now he, he is my god.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Plus they seem to worship it as a holy text.


OH YOU HAVE NO IDEA!
The story in question was about a average run of the mill guard, the premise was trying to find work as a guard in a post war economy.  No war economy means no need for standing army to defend yourselves.  Four chapters in and it was pretty good cause it's was talking about the politics of what happens to someone and companies that depends on a war economy when war ends.  Like do you think the company that makes the abrams tanks wanted the iraq and afghanistan wars to end?  Hell no.
THEY TORE IT TO HELL AND BACK, cause it didn't fit in with non-canon FoE lore even though the dude writes for a living.
None of the criticisms to the story even had anything to do with the actual quality of the story.  Twenty fucking pages of nothing but constant "WAAAAHHH! This doesn't fit in with my fanfic!"

I'm actually butthurt that the guy took it down and left the fandom, cause it was pretty damn good, but they chased the guy off for the sole reason it didn't fit in with their own fanfics.

Tl:dr; Even though Fallout Equestria and the main side side fics are pretty decent the fans of it are HUGE ASSHOLES to everyone that wants to write their own side fic.

For the love of god do NOT ever write a fallout equestria fanfic no matter how good it is, or write a review to someone writing their own FoE sidefic, you WILL receive threats.


Cain said:


> I've  never got around to reading it though. I don't think it deserves the  hype, for what it's worth.


They're decent and a solid read, sure they're overhyped and don't deserve as much hype, but the main ones are pretty okay.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> It's Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni Kai.
> 
> Also the art isn't original. You can tell with Twilight's eyes at the end. It looks like they were changing the style throughout the video.


Thanks! And it isn't? Ah well. I still enjoyed it. And I suppose so. It did look different throughout.



Digitalpotato said:


> So this comic series does exist - IDW was smart enough to release an omnibus. Good. Bookstores tend to not carry monthly comics unless they're Shonen Jump or in MAD magazine. Not to mention, the comic series has a supposed habit of attracting the comic collectors crowd. (ie, they gobble up all the issues before they can, only to resell them online at inflated prices.)
> 
> I swear I live in a comics dead zone... I've never even seen a Sonic comic for sale outside the internet.


There's an omnibus coming? Sweet! I still haven't bought a MLP comic. I want to though. You've not seen any Sonic comics where you are? Not even at bookstores? I mean, I live in a pretty small place and in a city nearby there's a Books A Million that carries Sonic comics. Sucks that you can't find any Sonic comics where you are. Those things seem pretty enjoyable.


CannonFodder said:


> the fans are attrocious


Sure there's fans of Fallout Equestria out there who probably will rip apart some new fanfic and its writer if it doesn't meet their ideas about FE, but please don't generalize fans of anything. A fan of Fallout Equestria is nothing more then someone who loves Fallout Equestria. This does not mean that they are annoying people who will rip apart any new fanfic.


CannonFodder said:


> self inserts to make a story about themselves being all powerful alicorns


Are there a lot of those? I think it would be more interesting to read about someone weak and almost defenseless, someone who is extremely sensitive and see how characters like that deal with the harsh environment.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> OH YOU HAVE NO IDEA!



What do you expect? It's like Warhammer and the original fallout franchise.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fallout Equestria made me think I was being cheated by both Fallout and My Little Pony. 
I felt like Fallout would have been more enjoyable if it was more story heavy, and perhaps if it was a book altogether. It would be a fun read to read about someone's survival in the wasteland, especially if it was story heavy. The Fallout games I played (Which was only Fallout 3 at the time of my reading FE) didn't feel really story heavy and at times a little empty.
I felt like My Little Pony could have been a bit darker. I mean, why can't we have shows made in America about talking animals that have a bit of an edge to them? Closest thing to it I've come across in America is The Lion King, and I want darker and more story, plus I want it to be in the form of a tv series.

Basically Fallout Equestria made me unhappy because I felt like it showed what Fallout or My Little Pony could have been.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Fallout Equestria made me think I was being cheated by both Fallout and My Little Pony.
> I felt like Fallout would have been more enjoyable if it was more story  heavy, and perhaps if it was a book altogether. It would be a fun read  to read about someone's survival in the wasteland, especially if it was  story heavy. The Fallout games I played (Which was only Fallout 3 at the  time of my reading FE) didn't feel really story heavy and at times a  little empty.
> I felt like My Little Pony could have been a bit darker. I mean, why  can't we have shows made in America about talking animals that have a  bit of an edge to them? Closest thing to it I've come across in America  is The Lion King, and I want darker and more story, plus I want it to be  in the form of a tv series.
> 
> Basically Fallout Equestria made me unhappy because I felt like it  showed what Fallout or My Little Pony could have been.


Most people who read fallout equestria are like this . . thank god.

The problem is the fringe fans who literally view it as a religion(no seriously, you know how in FoE the ponies thought of Celestia and Luna as goddesses?  Yeah . . let's just say a new religion was born): "I'm going to write a wicked awesome story about a alicorn who can shoot lazerbeams from their eyes and all their S.P.E.C.I.A.L. stats are perfect tens and it's going to be awesome"

There are some pretty good FoE side fics, it's just that before most people even hear about it the fringe fans have torn the living shit out of the fanfic throwing themselves into a wild frienzy calling for your head.


The reason why most people only hear about a few decent/good FoE fanfics in a nutshell:
Crappy fanfic that fits in with every other crappy fanfic -> said crap fanfic doesn't upset the fringe fans -> Fringe fans hold it up as the new big thing -> Everyone else hates it.
Good fanfic contradicts the crappy fanfics -> the fringe fans go apeshit and send threats to the writer for contradicting their own crap fanfics -> Fringe fans constantly spew out everywhere about how much they hate it -> No one else even hears about it due to the only thing heard about it is how much FoE fans hate it.

Rule of thumb when it comes to FoE sidefics:
If fringe FoE fans hate it then more than likely it's actually pretty damn good.
If fringe FoE fans love it then stay the hell away from it cause it's probably a turd.


Tl:dr for Corto or other people that don't know what the hell I am talking about: The reason why there's so many crappy fanfics and only hear about a few good ones isn't that most are crap, rather anything good gets torn apart by people who can't understand their fanfics aren't real and only a few good ones get enough positive publicity to get heard about.

Tl:dr; of Tl:dr; Fans who can't understand their fanfics aren't real ruin everything.


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Or you could read real books :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Fallout Equestria made me think I was being cheated by both Fallout and My Little Pony.
> I felt like Fallout would have been more enjoyable if it was more story heavy, and perhaps if it was a book altogether. It would be a fun read to read about someone's survival in the wasteland, especially if it was story heavy. The Fallout games I played (Which was only Fallout 3 at the time of my reading FE) didn't feel really story heavy and at times a little empty.
> I felt like My Little Pony could have been a bit darker. I mean, why can't we have shows made in America about talking animals that have a bit of an edge to them? Closest thing to it I've come across in America is The Lion King, and I want darker and more story, plus I want it to be in the form of a tv series.
> 
> Basically Fallout Equestria made me unhappy because I felt like it showed what Fallout or My Little Pony could have been.



My problem with FoE is that I can't take the fucking thing seriously. One day a certain person who I've personally tried to erase from memory once forced me to listen to an audiobook of the first chapter and I literally could not stop laughing. Everything about it was so utterly ridiculous that I couldn't take it.It also doesn't help that everything about it is just dumb in general.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well believe it or not, I managed to see Equestria Girls in the theatres. Mom was nice and bought me a ticket. 

...It's clearly just made to promote the new toy line. Ha$bro, I know your writers probably weren't doing much given the idea you gave them, but for the love of crap, do you have to play every. Single. High school clichÃ© completely straight? You can't expect any older viewers to watch it and be too busy staring at the background cameos to note that until the last ten minutes or so (when it becomes the end o the first two episodes) it's literally every single high-school arc ever written...just with PONI3Z.


If you want to know what's sad, though, I saw some kids bringing MLP dolls and bronies wearing MLP Shirts. It reminded me a lot of when I was the little kids' age... how I brought a Buzz Lightyear at Toy Story 2. How I saw kids playing with lightsabers in the parking lot of Star Wars movies (even the reshowings) and people wearing tee shirts. How before last year I'd see people going to Batman movies wearing batman shirts and cowls. [Yeah I know why.] It kinda made me smile knowing that people still did that. 
...what's sad, however, was that I saw several of those kids looking mighty sad at it [They probably wanted to see My Little *Pony*, not My Little Bratz.] and one girl even dropped a pony toy she brought with her into the trash. I took it out, caught up to them because well, you know what it's like to lose a toy at that age. And she just said "Ponies suck. You keep it." 



I can understand if some of the adult viewers were disappointed [this was NOT made with them in mind] but seeing a kid in the target demographic this disappointed with it? That's just... sad.

By the way, anyone want a pink alicorn toy that smells like popcorn?


----------



## Teal (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP High School AU fanfic THE MOVIE.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Honestly, I'm getting really tired of high school stuff. It's like Zombie Apocalypse and is almost ALL THE FREAKING SAME. 

It's almost like "If you've seen Degrassi or Saved by the Bell... you've seen this."

Also, why must the adults in these works be complete idiots? Seriously, if there's one thing these shows teach, it's "You're always on your own when it comes to solve your problems... don't bother talkign to adults because adults are IDIOTS."


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Why would you watch a movie like Equestria Girls in a theater anyways? 


I mean the title alone should be warning enough. That's got to be so awkward having the ticket jockey point you in the direction of the theater playing that hour and a half long advertisement.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Why would you watch a movie like Equestria Girls in a theater anyways?



People watching. You're not paying for a movie, you're paying for an experience.


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> People watching. You're not paying for a movie, you're paying for an experience.



The dollar whores downtown say the same thing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> The dollar whores downtown say the same thing.



Didn't say it was a good experience.


----------



## Ames (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> Plus they seem to worship it as a holy text. I've never got around to reading it though. I don't think it deserves the hype, for what it's worth.
> ShortSkirtsAndExplosions, however.
> Now he, he is my god.



Goddamn, I cannot wait for SS&E to finish EoP.

Fuck.

[yt]Xpjp0RczvTo[/yt]



CannonFodder said:


> Today I learned that even though the Fallout Equestria fanfics, such as murky number seven, are good fanfics the fans are attrocious and will instantly tear any new fanfic in the FoE universe that doesn't fit in line with their headcanon assunder regardless of how well written it is.  Hell you could have a fanfic written by the greatest writer in history and they'll tear it to shit cause, "OMG how dare you go against extended FoE lore that I came up with in my head that isn't actually canon to FoE! WORSTEST FANFIC EVAR!"  Hell half the negative responses to the guy were giving a extended list of over a hundred fics and saying that the poor guy HAD to read all of them otherwise they'd just continue to shit on him.
> 
> I feel really sorry for the guy who got torn to shit, cause his idea was good, the story was pretty damn good, just the fans of the main stories were just completely assholes to the writer.
> 
> ...



Oh god, so many of the new FO:E fics popping up nowadays are shitty self-inserts.  And yeah I find it ass-backwards how they treat the original fic as their "bible" and immediately reject anything that doesn't conform to its "established" lore and canon.  Fanbase is full of fuckheads.

But yeah Murky #7 is quite a good fic.  It's got a lot going for it with an amalgamation of such unique and interesting characters, and the author makes the setting work well.  Isn't exactly the best writing out there, but hey not everybody can be SS&E-tier.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Oh god, so many of the new FO:E fics popping up nowadays are shitty self-inserts.  And yeah I find it ass-backwards how they treat the original fic as their "bible" and immediately reject anything that doesn't conform to its "established" lore and canon.  Fanbase is full of fuckheads.
> 
> But yeah Murky #7 is quite a good fic.  It's got a lot going for it with an amalgamation of such unique and interesting characters, and the author makes the setting work well.  Isn't exactly the best writing out there, but hey not everybody can be SS&E-tier.


The good news is that since the original FoE fic is done, Pink Eyes is done, Heroes is pretty much permanently stalled(dude has pretty much dropped it due to not having internets), and that Project Horizons(we're in the final stretch and less than a dozen chapters left), Murky number seven and all the good side fics pretty much have less than a year till completion and how the FoE mod for Fallout 3 has about a year until completeion that means it's about a year until the fanbase around it dies.

What I mean by that is pretty much all the popular and good side fics have either ended or have less than a year until ending, no popular fics to sustain the fallout equestria subfandom = the subfandom going bye bye.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> W
> If you want to know what's sad, though, I saw some kids bringing MLP dolls and bronies wearing MLP Shirts. It reminded me a lot of when I was the little kids' age... how I brought a Buzz Lightyear at Toy Story 2. How I saw kids playing with lightsabers in the parking lot of Star Wars movies (even the reshowings) and people wearing tee shirts. How before last year I'd see people going to Batman movies wearing batman shirts and cowls. [Yeah I know why.] It kinda made me smile knowing that people still did that.
> ...what's sad, however, was that *I saw several of those kids looking mighty sad at it* [They probably wanted to see My Little *Pony*, not My Little Bratz.] *and one girl even dropped a pony toy she brought with her into the trash. I took it out, caught up to them because well, you know what it's like to lose a toy at that age. And she just said "Ponies suck. You keep it." *



To me, this is Hasbro's greatest sin. The show was always great for kids because of the creativity of the writing and fascinating world that fostered imagination. 

It's a pity to see a child have to feel such disappointment and loss of interest due to toywhoring.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> To me, this is Hasbro's greatest sin. The show was always great for kids because of the creativity of the writing and fascinating world that fostered imagination.
> 
> It's a pity to see a child have to feel such disappointment and loss of interest due to toywhoring.


I knew this was going to happen.  They're going to be lucky if Equestria girls breaks even in the toyline financially.

Christ, I'm looking at how much money it made in theatres.  Holy crap did it bomb financially.  No wonder why nobody is talking about how tickets it sold, cause it fucking tanked.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Christ, I'm looking at how much money it made in theatres.  Holy crap did it bomb financially.  No wonder why nobody is talking about how tickets it sold, cause it fucking tanked.



So you're saying a low-budget children's movie/commercial with a *VERY* limited run didn't make as much as The Avengers? No sir! I can't imagine the whole deal was too enormous an investment and even then it doesn't matter how much it made at theaters so long as the toys sell which I can easily imagine them doing.


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I knew this was going to happen.  They're going to be lucky if Equestria girls breaks even in the toyline financially.
> 
> Christ, I'm looking at how much money it made in theatres.  Holy crap did it bomb financially.  No wonder why nobody is talking about how tickets it sold, cause it fucking tanked.


Most movies that play in a very limited amount of theaters wind up not doing well financially.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Christ, I'm looking at how much money it made in theatres.  Holy crap did it bomb financially.  No wonder why nobody is talking about how tickets it sold, cause it fucking tanked.



While I thought it was a horrible movie, let's be fair here.

It's got a very limited run (usually it only runs one or two days in select theatres as a special event). That's pretty much the kiss of death.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> While I thought it was a horrible movie, let's be fair here.
> 
> It's got a very limited run (usually it only runs one or two days in select theatres as a special event). That's pretty much the kiss of death.



You gotta keep in mind the bigger picture. Let's assume the theatrical run was a test of sorts and it's deemed a failure (just a hypothetical mind you). The movie is still being released on DVD very soon (kiddie film heaven) and will surely air on the Hub at some point, probably jolting DVD sales. This is of course not taking into account the doll sales which are above all the main concern.

That said, EqG was pretty shit and I hope it gets MLP cancelled. Of course, it won't. A man can dream.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> That said, EqG was pretty shit and I hope it gets MLP cancelled. Of course, it won't. A man can dream.


You certainly aren't apathetic for a Pastry of Apathy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> You certainly aren't apathetic for a Pastry of Apathy.



Little girls shows are serious business. One cannot stand idly by and let shows I don't like stay on the air.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> You gotta keep in mind the bigger picture. Let's assume the theatrical run was a test of sorts and it's deemed a failure (just a hypothetical mind you). The movie is still being released on DVD very soon (kiddie film heaven) and will surely air on the Hub at some point, probably jolting DVD sales. This is of course not taking into account the doll sales which are above all the main concern.
> 
> That said, EqG was pretty shit and I hope it gets MLP cancelled. Of course, it won't. A man can dream.


The question is now how well will the dvd and the dolls do?

Considering that little kids are the ones disliking the movie the most, like digitalpotato was talking about, my money is on probably not that hot of a sale.  Sure you can argue bronies are going to buy the dolls en masse, ha fat chance, but alienating your target audience if pretty much the kiss of death, just ask the xboxone.  EqG may have been okay and all, but there was no way the movie was going to break even in theatres, and the chances of the toys selling all that well compared to barbies or monster high is not that high, and the comic books of EqG sure as hell aren't going to break even.  The most likely long term thing that is probably going to happen with the EgG franchise is at night Hasbro is going to snuff it out with a pillow before it costs them anymore money.





There is just no way in hell EqG dolls are going to outsell barbie dolls.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The question is now how well will the dvd and the dolls do?
> 
> Considering that little kids are the ones disliking the movie the most, like digitalpotato was talking about, my money is on probably not that hot of a sale.  Sure you can argue bronies are going to buy the dolls en masse, ha fat chance, but alienating your target audience if pretty much the kiss of death, just ask the xboxone.



How do you know little kids are the ones disliking this movie the most? I mean outside of a dubious anecdotal account of a random person you barely know.



CannonFodder said:


> EqG may have been okay and all, but there was no way the movie was going to break even in theatres, and the chances of the toys selling all that well compared to barbies or monster high is not that high, and the comic books of EqG sure as hell aren't going to break even. There is just no way in hell EqG dolls are going to outsell barbie dolls, and the most likely long term thing that is probably going to happen with the EgG franchise is at night Hasbro is going to snuff it out with a pillow before it costs them anymore money.



And you base this one what exactly? Are you some kind of time traveler or toy industry insider? I  don't see anything so especially terrible (at least compared to Barbie  and Monster High) that would doom it like you say it will. Just because you don't like it and someone alleges one little girl didn't like it doesn't doom it.


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The real question is: when will this show up on youtube so I can watch it and then forget about it


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

or onto netflix

It will probably show on the hub soon.


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> You're welcome.


Where shitty quality and "free" collide! 

But thank you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dude . . We had a post deleted a page ago for piracy.  Do you want the thread to get locked?  I don't give a shit about whether or not you pirate, but at least remove the links from your posts cause if this thread gets locked it's going to be your fault and everyone is going to be bitching at you for getting the thread locked.  Why do you think every megathread in history has gotten locked eventually?  Cause someone went "screw the rules" and the mods come in going, "Nope".


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Dude . . We had a post deleted a page ago for piracy.  Do you want the thread to get locked?  I don't give a shit about whether or not you pirate, but at least remove the links from your posts cause if this thread gets locked it's going to be your fault and everyone is going to be bitching at you for getting the thread locked.


I think a youtube video falls under some kind of grey area since that's a streaming thing, but I did remove the link from my post.

EDIT: audio quality is too shit to bother with anyways. Can't hear anything and if you turn the volume up, you can hear background chatter.


----------



## Corto (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just a friendly reminder that piracy is against the rules, and posting scanned comics or shitty-quality movies uploaded to youtube is considered piracy.


----------



## Wakboth (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> How do you know little kids are the ones disliking this movie the most? I mean outside of a dubious anecdotal account of a random person you barely know.


Really, none of us can say anything definitive about the success of EqG, one way or another. We just don't have the necessary information.



> And you base this one what exactly? Are you some kind of time traveler or toy industry insider? I  don't see anything so especially terrible (at least compared to Barbie  and Monster High) that would doom it like you say it will. Just because you don't like it and someone alleges one little girl didn't like it doesn't doom it.


From what I understand it, the dolls are less ambitious and lower-quality than MH, which are _amazing_ in how much effort they put on the toys. Pixelkitties has been doing some blog posts on her tumblr about why the MH dolls rock. That doesn't mean they're necessarily bad or unprofitable, they just aren't as good as they could, and in the minds of many fans, should be.


----------



## Cain (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> Goddamn, I cannot wait for SS&E to finish EoP.
> 
> Fuck.


SS&E is the only other author to make me cry other than whoever wrote my little dashie.

God damn EoP.
God damn it Scoots.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I saw the first few minutes yesterday and enjoyed those. But those are probably the only ones I would.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Loved Equestria Girls. Probably the best merchandise driven movie I've ever seen.

The villain's plan is over-the-top-ly asinine, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> Really, none of us can say anything definitive about the success of EqG, one way or another. We just don't have the necessary information.


True, I was just saying that in the box office it didn't do so well, and that chances are the toyline isn't going to do so well either.  We won't know the long term success of the franchise until the dvd and dolls come out.  However, if the dvd sales aren't that good and the toy sales aren't that good either then hasbro probably is going to kill the EqG franchise.  Also there is no way in hell the comic books are going to go anywhere.

The question now is, "will the dvd sales and toy sales be enough to offset the costs of production?"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> True, I was just saying that in the box office it didn't do so well, and that chances are the toyline isn't going to do so well either.  We won't know the long term success of the franchise until the dvd and dolls come out.  However, if the dvd sales aren't that good and the toy sales aren't that good either then hasbro probably is going to kill the EqG franchise.  Also there is no way in hell the comic books are going to go anywhere.
> 
> The question now is, "will the dvd sales and toy sales be enough to offset the costs of production?"



You still haven't explained why the chances are so low outside of "I heard a little girl didn't like the movie".


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> You still haven't explained why the chances are so low outside of "I heard a little girl didn't like the movie".


In order for a franchise to be profitable it has to sell enough of their products to offset the production costs.  The problem is toys aren't as cheap as people think they are to make and that in order to set up a production line you have to sell so many units to make up the initial costs.  What they should be doing with the toyline is making production runs just long enough to offset the costs to determine if making more is worth it.  If the toys fly off the shelf then make more, if not then don't make any more.  The problem is that what is probably going to end up happening is that they make far too many dolls compared to how many people are going to actually buy it.

I'm not saying that the toys aren't going to sell, rather I'm saying that they're producing WAY too many toys without actually gauging how many people are actually interested in buying it.

The amount of toy sales are probably going to be a okay amount, they're just manufacturing WAY too many of them compared to how many people are actually going to buy them.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In order for a franchise to be profitable it has to sell enough of their products to offset the production costs.  The problem is toys aren't as cheap as people think they are to make and that in order to set up a production line you have to sell so many units to make up the initial costs.  What they should be doing with the toyline is making production runs just long enough to offset the costs to determine if making more is worth it.  If the toys fly off the shelf then make more, if not then don't make any more.  The problem is that what is probably going to end up happening is that they make far too many dolls compared to how many people are going to actually buy it.
> 
> I'm not saying that the toys aren't going to sell, rather I'm saying that they're producing WAY too many toys without actually gauging how many people are actually interested in buying it.
> 
> The amount of toy sales are probably going to be a okay amount, they're just manufacturing WAY too many of them compared to how many people are actually going to buy them.



How do you know they're producing too many toys? Do have access to their financial records or something? How do you know they didn't gauge interest? Do you work for Hasbro's research teams (or whatever they have)? You throwing out a lot of assumptions.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> You still haven't explained why the chances are so low outside of "I heard a little girl didn't like the movie".



That was just one anecdote about how a girl was affected by it - I spotted several kids walking otu looking disappointed. 

Even then there is mixed opinions about it.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have heard some people love it, others not.

I'll just drop this here: pink fluffy unicorns dancing on rainbows


----------



## Aleu (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

oh my god did Twilight make a pun in EG?

Aleu approves

WHY DOES NO ONE CARE THAT THEY MORPHED INTO THINGS BUT CARE ABOUT SPIKE TALKING?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> WHY DOES NO ONE CARE THAT THEY MORPHED INTO THINGS BUT CARE ABOUT SPIKE TALKING?


That was the joke.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I just realized something.  The problem with Equestria Girls wasn't introducing humans, or introducing a love interest, or the dolls, or the millions of other things.  The problem with it is that the most powerful magic to equestria is Twilight's new bling.

Whatever villains there are in season 4 it's probably going to go down like this,
"Okay girls time to use the elements of harmony!"
"LEEERRROOOYYYY JEEENNNKIINNNSSS!"
*Villain has used skill, "loot"
*Villain was successful
*Villain has stolen element of magic
"See you later shitlords!"
"He stole my crown!"



That would be pretty funny though if there was a episode where they have to find it again, and turns out it was in a pawn shop being auctioned off.  If I was a villain that's what I would do.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Every time I hear bronies hatin' on EG's merchandise driven subject, I wonder if they've been paying attention to the actual show.


----------



## Icky (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The problem with it is that the most powerful magic to equestria is Twilight's new bling.
> 
> Whatever villains there are in season 4 it's probably going to go down like this,
> "Okay girls time to use the elements of harmony!"
> ...



Is that any different than Discord's whole plan? I mean, shit, the EoH have been the main way to stop major villains inn the show. I dunno what part they play in EG, if at all, but overpowered stealable magic jewelry isn't new.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I went to Fiesta Equestria on Friday, had a damn good time. The Hey Ocean! concert was awesome, and during Michelle Crieber's concert a guy proposed to his girlfriend onstage. She said yes, much to the delight of everybody present. 
Saw this  Rainbow Dash themed cafÃ© racer parked in front of the hotel, whoever built it did a really nice job. I showed the pic around at work and everyone liked it (and nobody caught the MLP reference).


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mullerornis said:


> Every time I hear bronies hatin' on EG's merchandise driven subject, I wonder if they've been paying attention to the actual show.



"but guiz dat wuz differnt cuz liek Lauren faust and stuff XDDD"

Seriously, ask this question on EqG or any other terrible brony forum and you'll get some variation of that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> Is that any different than Discord's whole plan? I mean, shit, the EoH have been the main way to stop major villains inn the show. I dunno what part they play in EG, if at all, but overpowered stealable magic jewelry isn't new.


Yeah, but with Discord and Chrysalis it took a semi all powerful being of chaos to steal them, and a entire army to stop them from using them.  Now just pickpocketing her will work.

"Oh no they stole my element of magic while I was eating doritos!"
"Oh no they stole my element of magic while reading the newspaper!"

You don't wear the one bling to bling them all out in everyday public.  Imagine going out in public with a gold crown encrusted with diamonds in your everyday business in broad daylight.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> That was the joke.


Even if Spike never mentioned it.

Also I didn't think the movie was that bad. It was entertaining. I enjoyed the cameos. Though it wasn't worth $10.

Then again I like cross-universe stuff so, meh. 

Also, I noticed that there's no human Twilight Sparkle in the alternate universe other than the Twilight Sparkle

So, Sunset Shimmer was Celestia's old student so what if Sunset Shimmer is really alternate Twilight Sparkle?


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Even if Spike never mentioned it.
> 
> Also I didn't think the movie was that bad. It was entertaining. I enjoyed the cameos. Though it wasn't worth $10.
> 
> ...


Maybe at the moment Twilight crossed universes human twilight crossed into the pony world to avoid paradoxical stuff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Maybe at the moment Twilight crossed universes human twilight crossed into the pony world to avoid paradoxical stuff.


Or maybe the human world twilight never met the others?  Celestia is the reason why she met them; so in the human world a principle would have no real way to force persuade her to make friends.  Meaning the human world twilight is probably a forever alone.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Or maybe the human world twilight never met the others?  Celestia is the reason why she met them; so in the human world a principle would have no real way to force persuade her to make friends.  Meaning the human world twilight is probably a forever alone.


I like my theory better


It's less depressing


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I like my theory better
> 
> 
> It's less depressing


I like mine better than both of y'alls


----------



## Aleu (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I like mine better than both of y'alls


I like turtles


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's a annoyingly cute song-
[YT]qRC4Vk6kisY[/YT]


Aleu said:


> I like my theory better
> 
> 
> It's less depressing


I bet the comics are going to focus on human twilight going to school and the others are going to go, "OMG TWILIGHT!" and human twilight shying behind a bookcase.


Aleu said:


> I like turtles


"Hello" -mineturtle
*click


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I like turtles


That is good?
Tank can be your favorite character!


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I like turtles


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NscTj38iaHk Fuck you video tags Y U NO WORK


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I pulled a total Rarity at work yesterday. I was looking to leave early because I stayed late at work every other night this week. A half hour before I was to leave a supervisor asked if I'd help her review a small mountain of paperwork and I was like "YEP!"

#ponylessons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wait what?  Minty's christmas may be getting Generation4'd? . . . Actually that's not half a bad idea.  Reintroducing old generation characters and sprucing them up to g4 would grab the interest of previous generation fans.  No I don't mean bringing gen3.5 into the show or such, rather bringing back the old characters, like how applejack has been in every generation, or bring back firefly, or suprise, or such.


----------



## Teal (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love Minty.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> I love Minty.


Reintroducing past generation characters would allow for a wider selection of stories and as well as bring back old fans to friendship is magic.

A wide selection of characters is one of the biggest things fim has going for it.  If you don't like one character there's always other characters.  If they reintroduced old characters that would bring new oppurtunities to the show.  Imagine Rainbow Dash racing Firefly, or if Surprise drove even Pinkie crazy, or such.


----------



## Teal (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Question, if Time Turner is the Doctor, then who is the Master?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

LoL, hasbro must be eating their hats right about now.

If you don't understand this, short version is hasbro said people wouldn't like a dark character, like nightmare moon/luna.  However since Luna is liked much more than celestia or cadance it's a safe bet to say that thinking people wouldn't like a nightmare moon toys or such missed the bullseye by so much it hit the ref in the face.


----------



## BRN (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just finished watching the MLP movie. That was some weird, cheesy stuff, but it was cute and endearing all the same.


----------



## Wakboth (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Or maybe the human world twilight never met the others?  Celestia is the reason why she met them; so in the human world a principle would have no real way to force persuade her to make friends.  Meaning the human world twilight is probably a forever alone.


Nah. What's going to happen is that the rest of the Human Six  find their world's Twilight, and befriend her. Because they know they already will get along, and that it will do her a world of good.


----------



## Azure (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SIX said:


> I just finished watching the MLP movie. That was some weird, cheesy stuff, but it was cute and endearing all the same.


i watched it really drunk last night. i am no longer a man

i am just a boy


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> Nah. What's going to happen is that the rest of the Human Six  find their world's Twilight, and befriend her. Because they know they already will get along, and that it will do her a world of good.


LoL say hello to violations of personal space with a reclusive book worm.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've only watched the "Helpin' Twalaht Win the Crown!" song so far. It's...adorable, though I can't quite understand what Twilight is singing in her part.
I guess I'm a furfag, because I found the tails swishing as part of the choreography one of my favourite aspects.

Does anyone here actually take part in the Brony community? I frequent Equestria Daily, but one thing that bothers me is the refusal to post anything furry and the shittalk about furs sometimes on comments. Because _another _fandom that likes cartoon animals is surely a freakfest. >:I


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> I guess I'm a furfag, because I found the tails swishing as part of the choreography one of my favourite aspects.


Yes, you are definitely a furry.



TalkingDog said:


> Does anyone here actually take part in the Brony community?



I make music and stuff. I'm much more involved in the brony community than I am in the furry community.



TalkingDog said:


> but one thing that bothers me is the refusal to post anything furry



It's a brony site, not a furry site. Of course they wouldn't post any furry stuff.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It's a brony site, not a furry site. Of course they wouldn't post any furry stuff.



Well go figure, but I mean MLP art with any furry characters etc.
(Links to your music? c: )


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Well go figure, but I mean MLP art with any furry characters etc.
> (Links to your music? c: )


That's cause EQD's userbase is a fucking terrible.  Don't take it personal, they hate anything that isn't 4 legs, even humanized stuff and such get shat on by them.  Most other brony sites if someone doesn't like it they go, "meh whatevs".

It's nothing personal to furries or such; it's just Equestria daily.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Reintroducing past generation characters would allow for a wider selection of stories and as well as bring back old fans to friendship is magic.
> 
> A wide selection of characters is one of the biggest things fim has going for it.  If you don't like one character there's always other characters.  If they reintroduced old characters that would bring new oppurtunities to the show.  Imagine Rainbow Dash racing Firefly, or if Surprise drove even Pinkie crazy, or such.



It's fully possible. However, does Ha$bro have the rights to those characters? 



CannonFodder said:


> That's cause EQD's userbase is a fucking terrible.  Don't take it personal, they hate anything that isn't 4 legs, even humanized stuff and such get shat on by them.  Most other brony sites if someone doesn't like it they go, "meh whatevs".
> 
> It's nothing personal to furries or such; it's just Equestria daily.



EQD is full of BRINOs. :V What'd you expect?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> It's fully possible. However, does Ha$bro have the rights to those characters?


Not generation one, but surprise is a wonderbolt so idunno.  They could just give the generation one characters last names and call it a done deal or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Omg I found the perfect video to summarize why I like the show and why people like it as well in 8 seconds-
[YT]b5ip4PRtw0w[/YT]

Now excuse me while I go snort some firefly and inject some teen titans go.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, the characters stand out.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Well go figure, but I mean MLP art with any furry characters etc.


I've seen a few on there. I don't think they're against it, or at least I haven't seen any evidence of it.



TalkingDog said:


> (Links to your music? c: )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCI344X8Xko


----------



## Teal (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ugh, they finally got the new wave of blindbag ponies (the set that contains grannysmith and the flimflam bros) at target and I cannot find the code on the package. Does anyone know where it is? Or if it's even there? ;_;


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Reintroducing past generation characters would allow for a wider selection of stories and as well as bring back old fans to friendship is magic.
> 
> A wide selection of characters is one of the biggest things fim has going for it.  If you don't like one character there's always other characters.  If they reintroduced old characters that would bring new oppurtunities to the show.  Imagine Rainbow Dash racing Firefly, or if Surprise drove even Pinkie crazy, or such.


I thought they lost the trademark to Fyrefly and Surprise.


CannonFodder said:


> That's cause EQD's userbase is a fucking terrible.  Don't take it personal, they hate anything that isn't 4 legs, even humanized stuff and such get shat on by them.  Most other brony sites if someone doesn't like it they go, "meh whatevs".
> 
> It's nothing personal to furries or such; it's just Equestria daily.


They also dislike things that have any humanization, like satyrs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> Ugh, they finally got the new wave of blindbag ponies (the set that contains grannysmith and the flimflam bros) at target and I cannot find the code on the package. Does anyone know where it is? Or if it's even there? ;_;


I think they may have removed it, cause too many assholes were looking at the code, opening the bag and stealing it.


Inciatus said:


> I thought they lost the trademark to Fyrefly and Surprise.


It's cause Firefly and Surprise are words; blah blah legal talk blah blah, they may have found some sort of work around.


----------



## Teal (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I think they may have removed it, cause too many assholes were looking at the code, opening the bag and stealing it.
> .


 Well fuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Omg I love this comic,
http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/573/098/5b4.png


----------



## Conker (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Omg I love this comic,
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/573/098/5b4.png


I enjoyed that as well.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That would make him an hypocrite, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Have some lulzy mlp cosplay-
http://eillahwolf.deviantart.com/art/Shining-vs-Sombra-383925253


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sombra looks like Shredder with a dark undercostume, though.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can understand that it's popular, things do that. What I can't understand is the fact that the fan base is 75% teenage-adult males. Can anyone explain *THAT* to me because I still don't get it.(and note I have seen episodes of the show but they didn't do much for me)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RockerFox said:


> What I can't understand is the fact that the fan base is 75% teenage-adult males.



Citation needed.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can I mention they released the Pre-Alpha version of Legends of Equestria


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Define citation...


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies are great. 
Join us rocker. 
Join. 
US.


----------



## Teal (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RockerFox said:


> I can understand that it's popular, things do that. What I can't understand is the fact that the fan base is 75% teenage-adult males. Can anyone explain *THAT* to me because I still don't get it.(and note I have seen episodes of the show but they didn't do much for me)


 They need something light and fluffy to balance out all that videogame violence. :I


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RockerFox said:


> I can understand that it's popular, things do that. What I can't understand is the fact that the fan base is 75% teenage-adult males. Can anyone explain *THAT* to me because I still don't get it.(and note I have seen episodes of the show but they didn't do much for me)



To be honest, I've seen this explained a thousand times, and I've never been satisfied with the answer. For the most part, either you get why people like it, and you're a fan, or you don't, and you're not.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dudes, fellows. This is an awesome cover. Good old Apples. Hope it's a good issue.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RockerFox said:


> Define citation...



Gimme an official poll that say 75%.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm an adolescent female that enjoys MLP. I like it because it's not too stereotypical girly-girl. For me, reminiscent of the PowerPuff Girls in a way.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I'm an adolescent female that enjoys MLP. I like it because it's not too stereotypical girly-girl. For me, reminiscent of the PowerPuff Girls in a way.



o.o I thought you were 24.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> o.o I thought you were 24.


imo that is adolescent.

I'm still a young adult.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> To be honest, I've seen this explained a thousand times, and I've never been satisfied with the answer. For the most part, either you get why people like it, and you're a fan, or you don't, and you're not.



Honestly I don't think there is an explanation considering 90% of the explanations I hear are complete bullshit. I don't even know why I like it, since it's not really special. I just kinda do.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was up past 2 in the morning watching this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRC4Vk6kisY
What am I doing with my life?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ponies guys. 
Ponies. 
Ponies keep me watching MY LITTREL PAWNIE
What is life without ponies? 
A void. 
Void of a lifeless soul. 
A ponyless soul.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falaffel said:


> Ponies guys.
> Ponies.
> Ponies keep me watching MY LITTREL PAWNIE
> What is life without ponies?
> ...


Such a life is incomplete.
One must experience the pleasure of teh pony.
Without teh pony the world would fall into ruin.
A horrible decay, lifeless and gray.
Meaningless.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falaffel said:


> Ponies guys.
> Ponies.
> Ponies keep me watching MY LITTREL PAWNIE
> What is life without ponies?
> ...


I wish you wouldn't try so hard.



			
				Aleu said:
			
		

> I'm an adolescent female that enjoys MLP. I like it because it's not too  stereotypical girly-girl. For me, reminiscent of the PowerPuff Girls in  a way.


I'm sure you've heard thisbefore, but PPG and MLP have the same creator. She wanted her version of MLP to break the cutesy girly tradition. Who kicks the manticore in the face first? Rarity the fashionista baby.


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One thing that has slightly ruined MLP for me, besides Equestria Girls and Hasbro not being bros, is the fact that Ashleigh Ball voiced Hansel in the dub of Black Lagoon.

I swear to god, I will never think of her the same again. Anyone who's seen the second season of black lagoon will know what I mean. Jesus. I loved the dark nature of it, but still, christ.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I'm sure you've heard thisbefore, but PPG and MLP have the same creator. She wanted her version of MLP to break the cutesy girly tradition. Who kicks the manticore in the face first? Rarity the fashionista baby.


Yes I know that. That's why I mentioned it :/

PS Your link is broke :V


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I'm sure you've heard thisbefore, but PPG and MLP have the same creator. She wanted her version of MLP to break the cutesy girly tradition. Who kicks the manticore in the face first? Rarity the fashionista baby.


Pretty sure her husband made The Powerpuff Girls, not her.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If anyone ever wants any information about bronies here's a massively detailed survey.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/153051752/Survey-of-the-Brony-Subculture-2nd-Ed


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> One thing that has slightly ruined MLP for me, besides Equestria Girls and Hasbro not being bros, is the fact that Ashleigh Ball voiced Hansel in the dub of Black Lagoon.
> 
> I swear to god, I will never think of her the same again. Anyone who's seen the second season of black lagoon will know what I mean. Jesus. I loved the dark nature of it, but still, christ.


REAL FANS WATCHED THE SUBS!

Holy shit Black Lagoon is so good.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If anyone ever wants any information about bronies here's a massively detailed survey.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/153051752/Survey-of-the-Brony-Subculture-2nd-Ed





> Figure 22 shows the results. . .a quarter of respondents believe that MLP is the best show ever.



 There are people who think this. I can't...


----------



## Icky (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Goddammit you guys. I really have to admit...Gravity Falls is _way_ better than ponies. :T


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> Goddammit you guys. I really have to admit...Gravity Falls is _way_ better than ponies. :T



Welcome to light side of the force. A land where you're actually allowed to ignore fantards and things are shit-tons more consistent and enjoyable.


----------



## Ames (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> Goddammit you guys. I really have to admit...Gravity Falls is _way_ better than ponies. :T



Fuck you all Adventure Time is the god-tier cartoon.


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> REAL FANS WATCHED THE SUBS!
> 
> Holy shit Black Lagoon is so good.


I take what I get. Some animes I've seen I've watched subbed, some dubbed.
Though at some point I'll probably rewatch all the dubbed animes subbed.

Gravity Falls is pretty awesome. So is Adventure Time.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> There are people who think this. I can't...



On the internet, "This is the best thing ever!" means "I like this.".
There are no shades of gray on the internet.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> On the internet, "This is the best thing ever!" means "I like this.".
> There are no shades of gray on the internet.



Yes but these are bronies we're talking about here. You know they're completely serious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Does anyone know what happened to Crisis Equestria?  Did he stop it or what's the deal?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Yes but these are bronies we're talking about here. You know they're completely serious.



Yep, unlike everyone else. :v


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's been forever since I did anything pony related. I'm glad to see I haven't missed much.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It's been forever since I did anything pony related. I'm glad to see I haven't missed much.



:C I sorta miss the Discord avi. But alas, the ponies aren't as new or as interesting anymore and seem to be losing that "unique" spirit. 

Truthfully, our Ponies died when season 3 began. We just have their shell left.


----------



## Conker (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> There are no shades of gray on the internet.


I was told there were 50 of them.



> :C I sorta miss the Discord avi. But alas, the ponies aren't as new or  as interesting anymore and seem to be losing that "unique" spirit.


I kind of feel the same, but maybe that's because we are between seasons.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> :C I sorta miss the Discord avi. But alas, the ponies aren't as new or as interesting anymore and seem to be losing that "unique" spirit.
> 
> Truthfully, our Ponies died when season 3 began. We just have their shell left.



Seriously, how many "ends of the fandom" have we seen so far? I bet there were people saying the show jumped the shark when Nightmare Moon was defeated.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Seriously, how many "ends of the fandom" have we seen so far? I bet there were people saying the show jumped the shark when Nightmare Moon was defeated.



Oh its not the end of the fandom.  There will always be fans of crap. I mean God, some people still watch the current seasons of Pokemon. 

It's the end of good storytelling. Which is why I declared them "our" ponies and not "Hasbro's". Because Heaven knows if Hasbro didn't have Faust the show would have been like Gen 3 or Equestria Girls. 

This fandom evolved from a certain rare spark and combination of creativity...now Hasbro's making every other pony a princess and the episodes are getting stale. 

Like so many great things (Pokemon, Star Wars, Kingdom Hearts, etc.) a time comes when it simply runs outta good ideas. That moment is now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I actually feel sorry for Meghan.  Here is a pretty okay writter who was built up as the next Faust, overhyped to insanity levels to levels no one can possibly live up to and when she failed to live up to such impossible expectations all she could do was dissapoint.  I personally think season 4 will be fine so long as she takes a step back and doesn't do the season opening and season finale.  She needs to take a step back, get a breather and do a couple of non-season opener or finales or movies and get her groove back.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Seriously, how many "ends of the fandom" have we seen so far? I bet there were people saying the show jumped the shark when Nightmare Moon was defeated.


Yeah the whole "PONIES IS OVER" thing is a bit arbitrary. As far as I'm concerned ponies never totally dropped in quality. I loved most of season two. Three has its issues, but I think the reason it comes off so bad is because it's so short. With more episodes it would have leveled out to a decent season. As it is there are awful episodes and good ones.

Still a brone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Yeah the whole "PONIES IS OVER" thing is a bit arbitrary. As far as I'm concerned ponies never totally dropped in quality. I loved most of season two. Three has its issues, but I think the reason it comes off so bad is because it's so short. With more episodes it would have leveled out to a decent season. As it is there are awful episodes and good ones.
> 
> Still a brone.


Even after the show eventually ends I'll still be a part of the fandom.  While I like the show that wasn't the only reason why I stayed.  They still have the comics and toys.  Even if they can the show, can the toys and the comics I still have the art, fanfics, conventions, music, video games and stuff.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

IDW is taking advantage of the pones so I'm hoping the series doesn't end soon. Granted the last arc ended like poop (IE: bad) I still want my pone comics fix.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So when can we watch more ponies?


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So when can we watch more ponies?


In several more months. Normally it seems to come on somewhere between October and December.

Also I came across this on another forum so I'll just drop it here for shits and giggles. link


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> Also I came across this on another forum so I'll just drop it here for shits and giggles. link



Meh, there's been worse.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Doxy












bai


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What is Doxy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> What is Doxy?


Doxy is a artist, they didn't leave just made a different account for nsfw works.  Tumblr has made it to where if you like, reblog, follow or such nsfw blogs and such you get flagged as a nsfw blog and unless you have that checkbox saying allow nsfw works it won't show up.  Downside if you check that you want to see nsfw you get flagged.  So everyone's just making nsfw tumblr accounts for their nsfw stuff and breaking the system.

The problem with the new system is if you are flagged as a nsfw account  NOTHING effects you other than a annoying message telling you've been  flagged as nsfw.  I have a feeling this is going to end hilariously,  cause it'd be like if faf wanted to cut down on shit posting by having  everyone that responds to a shit poster flagged as a shit poster with  just a slap on the wrist.  It's going to be hilarious as shit to see  their new system fall apart cause it's like they slapped their face  against the keyboard without realizing people are going to intentionally  break the system; tumblr's going to have fun going through millions  upon millions of flags to see if it's accidental or not.

Tl:dr version; Tumblr wants to make the site sfw by automatically flagging anyone that reblogs nsfw blogs, so everyone is just making a nsfw blog to get past the rules and people are already breaking the system in hilarious ways.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Doxy is a artist, they didn't leave just made a different account for nsfw works.  Tumblr has made it to where if you like, reblog, follow or such nsfw blogs and such you get flagged as a nsfw blog and unless you have that checkbox saying allow nsfw works it won't show up.  Downside if you check that you want to see nsfw you get flagged.  So everyone's just making nsfw tumblr accounts for their nsfw stuff and breaking the system.
> 
> The problem with the new system is if you are flagged as a nsfw account  NOTHING effects you other than a annoying message telling you've been  flagged as nsfw.  I have a feeling this is going to end hilariously,  cause it'd be like if faf wanted to cut down on shit posting by having  everyone that responds to a shit poster flagged as a shit poster with  just a slap on the wrist.  It's going to be hilarious as shit to see  their new system fall apart cause it's like they slapped their face  against the keyboard without realizing people are going to intentionally  break the system; tumblr's going to have fun going through millions  upon millions of flags to see if it's accidental or not.
> 
> Tl:dr version; Tumblr wants to make the site sfw by automatically flagging anyone that reblogs nsfw blogs, so everyone is just making a nsfw blog to get past the rules and people are already breaking the system in hilarious ways.


Okay thank you. I remember seeing this somewhere and it was funny then too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know I don't know if it's been said or not in general, I realized something in the long run Chrysalis is probably going to be the franchise's trademark villain.  By that I mean it's impossible to reform her and she's well too liked to just dump her in a ditch.  So chances are with how much people like her and how impossible she is to reform she's probably going to be a villain in season 4 and at least once per season from now on.  She's has a extremely defined personality and is the closest equestria came to losing.  It'd be like transformers tossing Megatron in a ditch.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know I don't know if it's been said or not in general, I realized something in the long run Chrysalis is probably going to be the franchise's trademark villain.  By that I mean it's impossible to reform her and she's well too liked to just dump her in a ditch.  So chances are with how much people like her and how impossible she is to reform she's probably going to be a villain in season 4 and at least once per season from now on.  She's has a extremely defined personality and is the closest equestria came to losing.  It'd be like transformers tossing Megatron in a ditch.


Chrysalis and the Changelings are dank. Especially after comics #1-4. I wouldn't mind seeing her come back.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Chrysalis and the Changelings are dank. Especially after comics #1-4. I wouldn't mind seeing her come back.


Oh there is no doubt she is going to come back.  They brought back discord cause of how popular he is.  The difference is reforming Chrysalis is impossible cause they feed on love.


Also OMFG who else has seen the SDCC derpy figure?  I have a feeling when that hits the shelves it's going to be fucking impossible to get a hold of.  Whoever says that the higher quality toys can't sell must be smoking something fierce if they think that figurine won't sell like fucking crazy.
http://media.tumblr.com/adb3578e8e08430bd6c87227413ad40b/tumblr_inline_mq5a0oXGbz1qz4rgp.jpg


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also OMFG who else has seen the SDCC derpy figure?  I have a feeling when that hits the shelves it's going to be fucking impossible to get a hold of.  Whoever says that the higher quality toys can't sell must be smoking something fierce if they think that figurine won't sell like fucking crazy.
> http://media.tumblr.com/adb3578e8e08430bd6c87227413ad40b/tumblr_inline_mq5a0oXGbz1qz4rgp.jpg


I must find one of these.

And they probably will try to reform Chrysalis, they may fail a couple of times, but they will likely try.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> I must find one of these.
> 
> And they probably will try to reform Chrysalis, they may fail a couple of times, but they will likely try.


Considering it's by welovefinetees they will start selling them online in a month or two.


Highly unlikely.  If they did reform her chances are the episode would make "spike at your service" look like a good episode in comparison.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Highly unlikely.  If they did reform her chances are *the episode would make "spike at your service" look like a good episode in comparison*.


Just threw up in my mouth a little bit -_-


----------



## Icky (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Considering it's by welovefinetees they will start selling them online in a month or two.
> 
> 
> Highly unlikely.  If they did reform her chances are the episode would make "spike at your service" look like a good episode in comparison.



hey I kinda liked that one ;-;


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Considering it's by welovefinetees they will start selling them online in a month or two.
> 
> 
> Highly unlikely.  If they did reform her chances are the episode would make "spike at your service" look like a good episode in comparison.


I feel like they would use discord because of his past and he would fool around and simply piss her off.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There is now a brony dating site. This place is a goldmine.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> There is now a brony dating site. This place is a goldmine.



Western civilisation is officially walking towards extinction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> There is now a brony dating site. This place is a goldmine.


To be fair the passions dating network is pretty much a "I wanna make a dating site for <x> let's go do it".  It's all the same system, just spruced up to make it look like a different dating site and with filters.  In reality it's just filtering out everyone outside of the specific group.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So now that Japan is getting MLP:FiM, more stuff from Japan is apparently popping up.
Due to that, this happened:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgoq9EM38yk


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> There is now a brony dating site. This place is a goldmine.


What a time to be alive.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now bronies can finally find the saddle to their back... or something.


----------



## Icky (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inciatus said:


> In several more months. Normally it seems to come on somewhere between October and December.
> 
> Also I came across this on another forum so I'll just drop it here for shits and giggles. link



Oh, hey, I've actually done one of those. I don't think I had any huge personality imprints as it intended, and I wasn't able to enter that state after the trance ended. I wasn't as immersed as I was in previous sessions, I guess (like flying as a raven and shit). Still, the fuzzy feeling and the tail lasted for a bit, which was nice :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Doxy is a artist, they didn't leave just made a different account for nsfw works.  Tumblr has made it to where if you like, reblog, follow or such nsfw blogs and such you get flagged as a nsfw blog and unless you have that checkbox saying allow nsfw works it won't show up.  Downside if you check that you want to see nsfw you get flagged.  So everyone's just making nsfw tumblr accounts for their nsfw stuff and breaking the system.
> 
> The problem with the new system is if you are flagged as a nsfw account  NOTHING effects you other than a annoying message telling you've been  flagged as nsfw.  I have a feeling this is going to end hilariously,  cause it'd be like if faf wanted to cut down on shit posting by having  everyone that responds to a shit poster flagged as a shit poster with  just a slap on the wrist.  It's going to be hilarious as shit to see  their new system fall apart cause it's like they slapped their face  against the keyboard without realizing people are going to intentionally  break the system; tumblr's going to have fun going through millions  upon millions of flags to see if it's accidental or not.
> 
> Tl:dr version; Tumblr wants to make the site sfw by automatically flagging anyone that reblogs nsfw blogs, so everyone is just making a nsfw blog to get past the rules and people are already breaking the system in hilarious ways.


That's not fair. I'm pretty sure I follow one or two nsfw blogs or blogs that occasionally post nsfw stuff and I have before set it to allow it to show nsfw content before, but I actually follow very few blogs that post that sort of stuff and usually unfollow if they post too much of it. I personally don't post or reblog anything nsfw, so this is kind of unfair to me. :/

DARN IT YAHOO.

Though this is unrelated to MLP...


Inciatus said:


> In several more months. Normally it seems to come on somewhere between October and December.
> 
> Also I came across this on another forum so I'll just drop it here for shits and giggles. link


Does that actually work?
I'm having a hard time taking it seriously: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UDAMG_WlNa8mKdREAyCS7SnspaVV_SYi4_VUgBAEyE8/edit?pli=1

I'm both curious and a little scared by this. I kinda want to try one of the things on here to see if it works, but at the same time, I don't think I want it to work. I just want to know if it works.


----------



## Icky (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



			
				Battlechili1 said:
			
		

> Does that actually work?
> I'm having a hard time taking it seriously: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UDAMG_WlNa8mKdREAyCS7SnspaVV_SYi4_VUgBAEyE8/edit?pli=1
> 
> I'm both curious and a little scared by this. I kinda want to try one of the things on here to see if it works, but at the same time, I don't think I want it to work. I just want to know if it works.



It all depends on the user. If you go into it thinking that it won't work, then it won't. If you approach it with an open mind and let yourself accept that it will work, you'll get better results. Plus, some people are just more easily hypnotized than others.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> It all depends on the user. If you go into it thinking that it won't work, then it won't. If you approach it with an open mind and let yourself accept that it will work, you'll get better results. Plus, some people are just more easily hypnotized than others.


That scares me. I mean, I want to be me. I wouldn't want to turn into something I'm not. This sort of hypnotism scares me.
Don't think I'll be trying this anytime soon. Besides, turning into a pony (in my mind) sounds silly.


----------



## Icky (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> That scares me. I mean, I want to be me. I wouldn't want to turn into something I'm not. This sort of hypnotism scares me.
> Don't think I'll be trying this anytime soon. Besides, turning into a pony (in my mind) sounds silly.


You can't do anything you wouldn't already do, and everything's always completely under your control. As far as "turning into something": having any sort of long term reaction is incredibly rare, and even in the small cases where it does last, you're still you. It's a kind of gradient between who you are now and whatever personality your subconscious has picked up.

Not trying to convince you one way or the other, if you feel uncomfortable with it then obviously don't do it. All I'm staying is that it's safe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Coolio.  From SDCC we've got a bit of new info about season 4.

We're getting a episode about scoots not being able to fly.  They're focusing less on trying to cram the entire story into a half hour; I'm glad cause that was a big problem some of the episodes in the past was that they tried to cram it all into the allotted time.  Also nightmare moon may be coming back.  That would be cool if the nightmare becomes a reoccurring villain.  We learned from the comics that nightmare moon doesn't need luna to have a body, hence nightmare rarity.  Personally I think a cool episode title would be, "Nightmares never die", or "The nightmare returns", or have a crossover title screen as nightmare moon as Freddy with the title being "The nightmare in ponyville library".

OMG superhero episode.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Coolio. From SDCC we've got a bit of new info about season 4.


Here is the video for those of you who haven't seen it:

[video=youtube;H3zr6Z_c0MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3zr6Z_c0MA[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Here is the video for those of you who haven't seen it:
> 
> [video=youtube;H3zr6Z_c0MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3zr6Z_c0MA[/video]



Fuck yeah!! Apples to the core!!!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also nightmare moon may be coming back.



I get the impression it's sort of a flashback/memory to what happened between Luna and Celestia a thousand years ago.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I get the impression it's sort of a flashback/memory to what happened between Luna and Celestia a thousand years ago.


Judging by the video it looks like Luna gets jealous of Twilights new princess status and all the attention she gets.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Judging by the video it looks like Luna gets jealous of Twilights new princess status and all the attention she gets.


Considering Twilight is now wearing the bling element of magic I'd be pretty jealous too.  She's hella OP, she's the element of magic, she doesn't even need the elements of harmony to use them, she's defeated nightmare moon, discord, trixie, and such.  Oh and favoritest student of Luna's own sister and a princess.  Considering Twilight has the element of magic as her own personal bling the only way to be a valid threat to her now is to steal one of the elements of harmony and throw it into the flames or Orodruin.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think Twilight went back in time. 

She asks where she is and then suddenly...Princess Luna!! She must think Twilight is Celestia and the symbolism of her destroying the balcony depicting the two goddess ponies is just a dead give away in my opinion. 

Also the "your light" thing was my "AHA!" moment.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You're still on thin ice with me MLP - even if that Batman spoof was actually really funny.


----------



## Conker (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So. I think I really want a Rainbowdash yoyo. Remember yoyos? Fuck those things were the shit.

None on etsy, so I might buy one and paint RBD on, or buy a sticker of her or something. I dunno. I want a yoyo. I walk around on my breaks at work with nothing to do, and having something to fiddle with would be nice.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And then, "_Children of the Night_" has been completed and released:

[yt]jW5n3k2VgZE[/yt]

---PCJ


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I think Twilight went back in time.
> 
> She asks where she is and then suddenly...Princess Luna!! She must think Twilight is Celestia and the symbolism of her destroying the balcony depicting the two goddess ponies is just a dead give away in my opinion.
> 
> Also the "your light" thing was my "AHA!" moment.



I'm quite sure Luna wants to kill new Twilight Sparkle after seeing the season 3 finale. 


99.9% sure that's what spawned all the hate.




RailRide said:


> And then, "_Children of the Night_" has been completed and released:
> 
> [yt]jW5n3k2VgZE[/yt]
> 
> ---PCJ



This was pretty well done fan work. It completely makes up for the rather lackluster fan episode that the internet hurled on my screen. The animation got a little stiff at some points, but honestly, I blame rendering more than anything. 10/10, great music and introduction to some pretty interesting fan lore. The 'touched up' style was the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## Conker (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I bought a purple/blue yo yo and I'm going to paint ponies on it, I think. Rarity and Twilight since they go with the color the best.

Not sure how you paint on plastic, but I'll figure that out when I get the thing. GO AMAZON GO!

Etsy didn't provide, so I taught me how to fucking fish...yo!


----------



## Axel Thunderpaw (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I think it's because of two factors. 1: a lot of furries like cute things, and MLP definetly fits that. 2: the show itself is very well written and I think people enjoy that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season 4 has a release date. November 23.
I'm excited, but also wary. Season 3 was not a good time in my opinion. Not bad, just not good. I haven't seen all the episodes though. Who knows?

Also, apparently its Lauren Faust's birthday today!


----------



## Conker (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Season 4 has a release date. November 23.
> I'm excited, but also wary. Season 3 was not a good time in my opinion. Not bad, just not good. I haven't seen all the episodes though. Who knows?
> 
> Also, apparently its Lauren Faust's birthday today!


I'll remain optimistic in regards till season four until I'm proven wrong. Seasons one and two were solid, season three was okay. There's still enough of a track record to hope for something decent to good.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'll remain optimistic in regards till season four until I'm proven wrong. Seasons one and two were solid, season three was okay. There's still enough of a track record to hope for something decent to good.


Plus that season 4 preview had some pretty wicked stuff in it. I think it'll be an excellent season.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Plus that season 4 preview had some pretty wicked stuff in it. I think it'll be an excellent season.



Like every movie advertisement you see on T.V.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Conker said:


> So I bought a purple/blue yo yo and I'm going to paint ponies on it, I think. Rarity and Twilight since they go with the color the best.
> 
> Not sure how you paint on plastic, but I'll figure that out when I get the thing. GO AMAZON GO!


Depends on the plastic and the paint. If you are using acrylic paints just paint like you would on most other surfaces (though it will dry slower on plastic than wood or paper or canvas). Spraypaint works fine too usually. However I had noticed that on certain plastics if you have a hard paint edge and you need to add more or the same color to it, it will seem to repel away from the hard line so you will have a fading line (like if you went onto a computer graphics thing and used pencil and used the brush tool next to it leaving a thing while line). Krylon however does not seem to have that problem.


Axel Thunderpaw said:


> I think it's because of two factors. 1: a lot of furries like cute things, and MLP definetly fits that. 2: the show itself is very well written and I think people enjoy that.


Yay another new person who decided that after over 10900 posts we are still wondering the answer to the question in the title.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> Yay another new person who decided that after over 10900 posts we are still wondering the answer to the question in the title.




He's a babyfur, he doesn't know any better.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Like every movie advertisement you see on T.V.


And a lot of them end up being good.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> And a lot of them end up being good.



Either you have low standards, or Canadian movies are the shit.



Then again, a lot of movies nowadays are just ports from the UK and USA, so no dice. I shall keep an eye on these little ponies with bated breath. I can't wait to be proven wrong on this one. If I'm not then hey, it gives me some more porn to sift through. No arguments here.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally got around to watching the last three episodes of the season. They were cute though I found the last one to lack substance. It was cute and I enjoyed the songs (though none come near tops for favorites) but it was lacking. Hey here's a problem! Oh no, I know how to fix it! Ta-da! Fixed! Yay you're a princess! It felt like it was a short episode because there just seemed like there was nothing there. I thought I was only halfway through the episode when it finished (though it felt like a slow eleven minutes even though it was actually 22). It was disappointing.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't like most of the songs that are in MLP:FiM. My big exception to that rule is This Day Aria from the last episode of season 2. 
Most singing in animated films or tv shows is downright annoying to me and I feel it bogs down the show. Season 1 of MLP:FiM didn't have that many songs. Season 2 had a lot more, and I feel like they are putting too much singing into the show.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Season 1 of MLP:FiM didn't have that many songs. Season 2 had a lot more, and I feel like they are putting too much singing into the show.


It's because FiM gets a lot of praise for it's music from fans and from professionals. The music has been nominated for several awards and has won a few of them too. You may not like the music and you may feel that it bogs down the show, which is fine, that's your opinion, but from a technical and professional standpoint it's incredibly well done and it's one of the major positive points about the show.

I'm willing to bet that season 3 will have even more songs than season 2 did.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This just in. God has burned down Equestria for insurance money. 

Oh for Pete's sate.


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, it seems like the fandom is slowing down a bit, or maybe that's just on this site, but do you think the people who got MLP tattoos around season one are starting to go "maybe this wasn't such a good idea?" Season three wasn't as good as the other two, and given Equstria Girls is now a thing...makes me wonder.




benignBiotic said:


> This just in. God has burned down Equestria for insurance money.
> 
> Oh for Pete's sate.


Made it a minute and a half in before I had to stop. That was just awful.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, it seems like the fandom is slowing down a bit, or maybe that's just on this site, but do you think the people who got MLP tattoos around season one are starting to go "maybe this wasn't such a good idea?" Season three wasn't as good as the other two, and given Equstria Girls is now a thing...makes me wonder.


So wait you're saying a fad-propelled fandom is slowing down after the quality dips? No sir!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Recently watched Equestria Girls. At first I was really weary about it, but I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Come on!  That song!  "Get up, get down!".  Will be stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Conker (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> So wait you're saying a fad-propelled fandom is slowing down after the quality dips? No sir!


Calling it "fad-propelled" might be doing it a bit of an injustice since I know of no fads that have lasted this long. 

Three seasons, some comic books, and a spinoff movie is quite a lot.


----------



## Ames (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

M-m-muh diabeetus...

[yt]S2VhC1QF7ww[/yt]


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ Yeah, I saw that yesterday. I'm totally looking forward to more Button Mash videos


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody read issue #9 yet? It was maybe my favorite one yet. Inside Big Mac's head. And Luna's shirts. OMG.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Calling it "fad-propelled" might be doing it a bit of an injustice since I know of no fads that have lasted this long.
> 
> Three seasons, some comic books, and a spinoff movie is quite a lot.



There are plenty of fads which have had similar levels of success.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> There are plenty of fads which have had similar levels of success.


I don't know of any fads that have conventions with attendance numbers that reach 8,407.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I don't know of any fads that have conventions with attendance numbers that reach 8,407.



Come back to me in 10 years and tell me if we'll still be having conventions like that.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Come back to me in 10 years and tell me if we'll still be having conventions like that.


I'm not implying that this'll last forever or anything, but it's definitely more than just a fad.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> There are plenty of fads which have had similar levels of success.


Can you call those fads though?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How are we even defining 'fad'?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, it seems like the fandom is slowing down a bit, or maybe that's just on this site, but do you think the people who got MLP tattoos around season one are starting to go "maybe this wasn't such a good idea?" Season three wasn't as good as the other two, and given Equstria Girls is now a thing...makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> Made it a minute and a half in before I had to stop. That was just awful.


Nah, popularity follows a bell curve.  We're reaching the peak of that curve so to us it seems as though it's slowing down, when in reality the fucking insane growth rate is slowing down instead.


Also I was away for that long cause of a massive fuckup at my new house(only moved a mile away though), long story, really long story.  Did anything important news happen while I was away?


----------



## Teal (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I missed you CF, I really did. :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> I missed you CF, I really did. :I


D'aww.  I wasn't supposed to be gone for three weeks.  It was supposed to be only like two days, but I was wishing you really could summon cthulu cause the person who screwed up my order for internet deserved death by tentacles. . and not in a fun way.  I feel sorry for the guy who fixed the order cause it took him literally hours to fix it.

Also holy carp season 4 is coming out on november 23?  Three months away, but okay.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So... Scootaloo confirmed for having a disability. I'm pretty excited that they're willing to actually address Faust's original plan for the filly.
Do you think it will be permanent or she'll eventually grow decent wings, though?


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> There is now a brony dating site. This place is a goldmine.


... there is actually some pretty cute people on that site....


I see that other people have already posted the videos I came here to post...


RailRide said:


> And then, "_Children of the Night_" has been completed and released:


The lip sync seems a bit off. The animation is okay.
The song however is golden. Turns out it's an actual professional singer doing that song. I don't know if she did it specifically for that video, or they just borrowed the song.



JamesB said:


> M-m-muh diabeetus...
> 
> [yt]S2VhC1QF7ww[/yt]



SPONTANEOUS TRAIN COMBUSTION!!!!

I am not Lee.... I am... THE STACHE!!!!


MOAR.


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Trixie is best pony!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I finally got to read the ninth comic.  Bioshock ponyville... I can dig it.

Also damnit, I would have liked to see fleetfootxbigmac.  Why must you be so torture me so canon?  Can't my otp ever be canon?  Why won't you accept my love?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So what's this about Flash Sentry getting the axe? I never really liked him...but it intrigues me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> So what's this about Flash Sentry getting the axe? I never really liked him...but it intrigues me.


Short version:  He's not canon to FIM and wasn't popular enough to justify making him a regular character so they're not bringing him into the main show, like how sunset summer isn't going to be in season 4 either.

And yes it is confirmed that Flash Sentry and Sunset Summer aren't going to be joining FIM.


----------



## Ames (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

rip

[yt]J-06pKVrySo[/yt]


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, you like Equestria Girls? HAVE SOME EQUESTRIA GIRLS.


----------



## Azure Flare (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teu said:


> Trixie is best pony!



Thats not how you spell Spitifre.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



race'emhard said:


> Thats not how you spell Spitifre.



That is not how you spell Fluttershy. Or Vinyl Scratch.


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Derpy is best pony.

And Luna is best Princess.


----------



## Teu (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

OH wait, I did misspell it! 

It's.......The Great and Powerful Trixie. 

There, fixed it.


----------



## Azure Flare (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Close enough.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Teal said:


> And Luna is best Princess.



Agreed.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cadence is best princess.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got to see button's adventures.  Oh my god, he's just like me when I was that age.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> So what's this about Flash Sentry getting the axe? I never really liked him...but it intrigues me.



Consider it like this...


Butterflygodess: What is it they do now? Look, how they rub their hands.

Bronies: It is an accustomed action with them, to seem thus washing their hands. I have known them to continue in this a quarter of an hour.	

MLP writers: Yet hereâ€™s a spot.	

Butterflygoddess: Hark! They speak. I will set down what comes from them, to satisfy my remembrance the more strongly.	

MLP Writers: Out, out, damned spot! out, I say! One; two: why, then, â€™tis time to do â€™t. Hell is murky! Fie, my lord, fie! a soldier, and afeard? What need we fear who knows it, when none can call our power to account? Yet who would have thought that project to have so much filth within it?	

Butterflygoddess: Do you mark that?

MLP Writers: will these hands neâ€™er be clean? No more oâ€™ that, my lord, no more oâ€™ that: you mar all with this starting.

Butterflygoddess: Go to, go to; you have known what you should not.	

Bronies: They spoke what they should not, I am sure of that: Heaven knows what they have known.	

MLP writers: Hereâ€™s the smell of the trash movie! all the perfumes of Arabia will not sweeten this little hand. Oh! oh! oh!


...Well it's not nearly as pretentious as that....


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I finally got to read the ninth comic.  Bioshock ponyville... I can dig it.
> 
> Also damnit, I would have liked to see fleetfootxbigmac.  Why must you be so torture me so canon?  Can't my otp ever be canon?  Why won't you accept my love?


Wasn't that awesome?! It was cool to get a look at what goes on in Big Mac's head. I admit Fleetfoot Big Mac was pretty cute. Why does she, the most random pairing you could think of, feel so right?

EDIT: Celestia is best Princess.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Found these in my comic book/coffee shop. I WANT!


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I'm watching Equestria Girls right now and this might as well be PLOT HOLE: THE MOVIE! 

It's kind of hard to go through, and I'm not sure if that's because I've taken such a long break from this show and have lost the spark, or if this movie just isn't very good. I really don't like the way things look, that's for sure. 

But fuck, it's just so dumb. Sunset Shimmer leaves a monarchy to go to a human inhabited world and is all "fuck you I'm the best" because she's the bitch at ONE school? Clearly she doesn't know this world as well as she thinks she does, since no one will give half a fuck once they graduate. Not to mention all of the other things wrong with her mentality. 

Also also, I thought they had names that wouldn't sound so stupid on humans in this iteration. Guess that was abandoned.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But fuck, it's just so dumb. Sunset Shimmer leaves a monarchy to go to a human inhabited world and is all "fuck you I'm the best" because she's the bitch at ONE school? Clearly she doesn't know this world as well as she thinks she does, since no one will give half a fuck once they graduate. Not to mention all of the other things wrong with her mentality.


Pretty much my thoughts on the movie.

Also speaking of Equestria girls has anyone been to the local toy store?  Cause the EQG toys have been at my walmart since they were first shipped out(that's the great thing about new walmarts, they have all new stuff) and not a single doll has sold.  Has anyone else noticed this at their local stores?  Also no it's not just that the store is in a small town, cause on opening day we literally had 5k people come in to check out the new store and they still didn't sell any.


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much my thoughts on the movie.


Aye. When it wasn't bad it was mostly forgettable. The one song was catchy, but made no sense because, you know, spontaneous singing doesn't fix problems. I'll go along with it in Equestria, but not some version of "the real world."


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Aye. When it wasn't bad it was mostly forgettable. The one song was catchy, but made no sense because, you know, spontaneous singing doesn't fix problems. I'll go along with it in Equestria, but not some version of "the real world."


IMBD gave it on average a 6.3/10 so it's almost a "okay" movie, but it's more of a "meh" movie.  Technically a bad movie, but god there's been worse hasbro franchise movies-
*PTSD flashback to the michael bay transformers movie*
-much much worse movies.
The sad thing is that this is probably the top third best movie based off a hasbro trademark.


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> IMBD gave it on average a 6.3/10 so it's almost a "okay" movie, but it's more of a "meh" movie.  Technically a bad movie, but god there's been worse hasbro franchise movies-
> *PTSD flashback to the michael bay transformers movie*
> -much much worse movies.
> The sad thing is that this is probably the top third best movie based off a hasbro trademark.


Eh. I didn't hate the Transformers movies, though I didn't love them by any means. They had some good moments, and it was fun to see the new reimagining of the robots. Some fun explosions and action. 

Didn't care for Equestria Girls though  Too many plot holes for one. And why did it end so fucking abruptly? The writers had NINETY MINUTES instead of twenty, yet we still had a deus ex machina "friendship and magic" ending.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So I'm watching Equestria Girls right now and this might as well be PLOT HOLE: THE MOVIE!



I like the scene where Twilight is asking Principal Celestia about the crown, is told about the crown, and then _leaves the office without asking for the crown_.
She wouldn't have to explain it's because she's a freaking princess horse, she could just ask to see it, then run like Hell outside and back to her world. DONE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> I like the scene where Twilight is asking Principal Celestia about the crown, is told about the crown, and then _leaves the office without asking for the crown_.
> She wouldn't have to explain it's because she's a freaking princess horse, she could just ask to see it, then run like Hell outside and back to her world. DONE.


The movie would have been a lot better if it was that.
"Suck it nerd! I got your crown!"
"LEROY JENKINS! I stole it back!"
"God damn it leroy!"
"Least I have a crown!"

Also on the topic of the EQG dolls, eeyup it's not just me.  They just can't seem to sell any of them anywhere.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> I like the scene where Twilight is asking Principal Celestia about the crown, is told about the crown, and then _leaves the office without asking for the crown_.
> She wouldn't have to explain it's because she's a freaking princess horse, she could just ask to see it, then run like Hell outside and back to her world. DONE.



The movie is pretty much what we Tropers call an "Idiot Plot". It could have been over within a 20 minute span had the characters not been complete and utter idiots. Because it's a high school themed work, remember: Adults have to be idiots.


----------



## Saga (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yes


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> The movie is pretty much what we Tropers call an "Idiot Plot". It could have been over within a 20 minute span had the characters not been complete and utter idiots. Because it's a high school themed work, remember: Adults have to be idiots.


I knew there was a name for this trope!  And now I know and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I knew there was a name for this trope!  And now I know and knowing is half the battle.



I know, right?

I mean, idiot plots work best if it's a comedy (where it's funny BECAUSE they're idiots) or if it's a tragedy (See Romeo and Juliet). 

Unfortunately Equestria Girls is neither so instead it just comes off as painful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh god why?
[YT]-IOTq5fjaGU[/YT]


Also recently someone asked Bonnie what she thinks of bronies.  Her response was actually surprising in that she originally intended for the show to be enjoyable by anyone regardless of their gender or age.
http://missapplessoda.tumblr.com/post/54935441225/i-asked-bonnie-zacherle-the-creator-of-the-my


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> The movie is pretty much what we Tropers call an "Idiot Plot". It could have been over within a 20 minute span had the characters not been complete and utter idiots. Because it's a high school themed work, remember: Adults have to be idiots.


Such movies are infuriating. I don't even like them in comedies.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Such movies are infuriating. I don't even like them in comedies.



Nah it's sometimes kinda funny when it's a comedy.


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Nah it's sometimes kinda funny when it's a comedy.


Maybe. I know there were a few Seinfeld episodes where the plots advanced because "everyone is stupid today" and those pissed me off right well. There's sometimes a certain level of "they are too stupid to be funny"


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've got myself some Equestria Girls, a bumload of rum and 2 40s. Tonight will be ... fun? 

I think I'll enjoy EG enough but my hopes aren't too high.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I've got myself some Equestria Girls, a bumload of rum and 2 40s. Tonight will be ... fun?
> 
> I think I'll enjoy EG enough but my hopes aren't too high.


Want to know a drinking game that will have you dead in a second?

Take a shot every time something extends the movie for no other purpose than to fill the time.  The basic plot is okay, but for all the time on screen there's only about like fifteen minutes that are actually important.  Viewing it for the first time it's okay, but more than that?  You're going to fall asleep.

My honest rating of it:  Meh movie, worth a one view rental.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> My honest rating of it:  Meh movie, worth a one view rental.


My feelings on Equeastria Grils are: _It's like a mediocre episode of PONES, but an hour and a half long. _


----------



## Conker (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> My feelings on Equeastria Grils are: _It's like a mediocre episode of PONES, but an hour and a half long. _


I'd lower it a few notches below "mediocre" and they took out all the ponies


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No guys, seriously, the first and last few minutes are good!
Just skip the part on the other side of the portal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> No guys, seriously, the first and last few minutes are good!
> Just skip the part on the other side of the portal.


D'ohoho that's a burn.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man, fuck you guys. I thought the movie was fun :c


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

At no point do I claim you shouldn't.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Man, fuck you guys. I thought the movie was fun :c


I didn't say it wasn't.  I said the problem with it is that most of screen time is for the sole purpose of filling the time.  It's like what Benignbiotic said it's like someone took a episode and stretched it to 72 minutes.   The whole time I was wondering why Twilight didn't just grow a brain and steal the crown back.  If you like it okay, but me personally I don't like the movie, even though it's okay because the reason why the movie is 72 minutes long is because everyone got hit with the idiot stick.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've recently had an epiphany, I hate this fucking show. I can no longer find joy in anything MLP-related anymore. I said I would never let bronies ruin my enjoyment of something but I think they finally got to me. Man fuck bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I've recently had an epiphany, I hate this fucking show. I can no longer find joy in anything MLP-related anymore. I said I would never let bronies ruin my enjoyment of something but I think they finally got to me. Man fuck bronies.


Yeah, okay.

Me personally I like the fan works far too much to leave, and I still enjoy the show.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I've recently had an epiphany, I hate this fucking show. I can no longer find joy in anything MLP-related anymore. I said I would never let bronies ruin my enjoyment of something but I think they finally got to me. Man fuck bronies.



Personally, I can never eat another donut after watching some fat ugly guy eat one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Personally, I can never eat another donut after watching some fat ugly guy eat one.


"Hey Church, ever wonder why we're here?"
"You know, Caboose, I used to not care. I just went along with orders and  hoped that everything would work out for me. But after all that has  happened, you know what I learned? It's not about hating the guy on the  other side because someone told you to. I mean, you should hate someone  because they're an asshole, or pervert, or snob, or they're lazy, or  arrogant, or an idiot, or a know-it-all. Those are reasons to dislike  somebody. You don't hate a person because someone told you to. You have  to learn to despise them on a personal level. Not because they're Red,  or Blue, but because you know them, and you see them every single day,  and you can't stand them because they are a complete and total fucking  douche bag."
"...I meant why are we up here in the sun when we could be standing down there in the shade."
"Oh. Yeah, okay. Let's go stand in the shade."


Me personally the people I hate in this fandom is that self righteous asshole that thinks everyone that disagrees with them is discriminatory and goes around throwing a god damn temper tantrum setting their fans as attack dogs on everyone and attacks everyone for not using the right gender pronoun even when it's slang terminology like how "dude" now refers to both sexes, or how they go after other artists and threaten to ban them, or how they've maxed out the number of people to report to get banned, or how they're so much of a god damn asshole in real life that at least a hundred thousand people want to break their computer to stop them from being such a god damn asshole to everyone.  That's a reason to hate someone.
Also hating someone cause they threatened to bomb an artist's house simply for their artwork being the header for a popular site is a reason to hate someone.
Also hating someone for the fact that the person is such a god damn asshole that they organize raids, DOX the writter, and run them off from the thing they love to the point you make their life a living hell against fanfic writters for a fanfic universe when all the writter wants to do is write and accidentally breaks the lore for the series that's a reason to hate someone.

You don't hate someone just cause they're fat or ugly or smell bad or cause they watch a show for little girls or cause they like talking cartoon animals or they like a bland overpopularized fps or cause they are a overly effeminate pop singer, you hate them cause of them as a person.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I've recently had an epiphany, I hate this fucking show. I can no longer find joy in anything MLP-related anymore. I said I would never let bronies ruin my enjoyment of something but I think they finally got to me. Man fuck bronies.



Oh god, did you attend a brony con? D:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Oh god, did you attend a brony con? D:



Oh hell no, I'd rather kill myself than attend one of those awful Spaghetti-cons. I think the overwhelming retardation coming from bronies finally got to me I guess.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> At no point do I claim you shouldn't.





CannonFodder said:


> If you like it okay, but me personally I don't like the movie, even though it's okay because the reason why the movie is 72 minutes long is because everyone got hit with the idiot stick.


I feel like you guys read my post in a way I didn't intend. It must be because I forgot the ":V" face.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh hell no, I'd rather kill myself than attend one of those awful Spaghetti-cons. I think the overwhelming retardation coming from bronies finally got to me I guess.


The cons are a lot different that you think. I went to bronycon last year and I saw hardly any spaghetti at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know with all this talk of Equestria girls and the movie that raises a question, when you do think we're going to get a actual FIM movie?  Obviously not next year cause equestria girls just came out, maybe the year after?



Vukasin said:


> The cons are a lot different that you think. I went to bronycon last year and I saw hardly any spaghetti at all.


Mamma mia, you a make luigi sad.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You know with all this talk of Equestria girls and the movie that raises a question, when you do think we're going to get a actual FIM movie?  Obviously not next year cause equestria girls just came out, maybe the year after?


I guess it depends on how things go up until that point. If Hasbro thinks it could make some money off of one, then maybe. Who knows what the scene will look like that long down the road though.

The fact that Equestria Girls pretty much flopped might make it harder for them to say yes to another movie, though.


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I guess it depends on how things go up until that point. If Hasbro thinks it could make some money off of one, then maybe. Who knows what the scene will look like that long down the road though.
> 
> The fact that Equestria Girls pretty much flopped might make it harder for them to say yes to another movie, though.


I wonder how you define a movie like that in terms of floppage. CF is saying his stores aren't selling the dolls, but that's an anecdotal thing there. I wonder how this en devour is really going.

I will say, the showtunes to the movie were all pretty decent. Specially the "Helping Twilight Win the Crown" one. Can't recall if I said that or not, but fuck that song is catchy. Lyrically stupid and contextually awful, but a good song other than that :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I guess it depends on how things go up until that point. If Hasbro thinks it could make some money off of one, then maybe. Who knows what the scene will look like that long down the road though.
> 
> The fact that Equestria Girls pretty much flopped might make it harder for them to say yes to another movie, though.


Equestria girls is a semi-flop.  The ticket sales are okay and the dvd sales are okay, but the toy and merchandise sales are in the toilet.  The franchise is both selling okay and at the same selling terribly, but as a whole it's barely scrapping over financially.


Conker said:


> I wonder how you define a movie like that in terms  of floppage. CF is saying his stores aren't selling the dolls, but  that's an anecdotal thing there. I wonder how this en devour is really  going.


Short answer:  They're doing fucking terrible and that's not just my store.  I'm working part time for walmart right now and they're doing so fucking terrible that walmart has stopped ordering them to try and get rid of the stores having so much overstock of them.  It's not just us they're so much overstock of the god damn toys that they're rivaling on being everywhere as how AOL used to mail out their cd's level of "oh my god, why the hell can't we get rid of these".

There's flipping shelves of overstock of the toys in stores, and by god is it annoying and yes my jimmies are rustled cause the other day the fucking thing fell down and we had to reshelve the fricking toys.  DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO HAVE TO REBIN HUNDREDS OF TOYS ?  That took fucking forever.  I may dislike EQG but for the love of god someone anyone buy the toys!

Right now being on binning duty for a store that sells these toys is literally hell.  Not metaphorically, I mean a literal hell cause keeping these things in order is so god damn difficult that even the stoners, lazy workers who half the time show up, the people who show up with hangovers, the people who spend their worktime texting all show up to work not high, on time, not hungover and cellphones off.  The reason is cause there's so many of these fucking things that even the tinniest little mistake will fuck up the work you did.  By the time you're done you're going to have the scanner's constant beeping playing inside your head.  Want to listen to music?  Fuck that, all you're going to be hearing is the beeping of the scanner inside your head.  Want to want a movie?  All you're going to be hearing is the beeping.  Listening to someone?  All you're going to be hearing is the beeping.

Being on binning duty is the deepest form of hell there is and may god have mercy on your soul if you sign up to work for walmart and they stick you on binning the toy section.

If you're asking, "well why don't they just ship it to another store?" it's cause they can't find another store that doesn't have overstock of these fucking things.

TL: DR; For the love of god someone on this thread buy at least one of these Equestria girls toys for the sake of walmart employees' sanity everywhere.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Equestria girls is a semi-flop.  The ticket sales are okay and the dvd sales are okay, but the toy and merchandise sales are in the toilet.  The franchise is both selling okay and at the same selling terribly, but as a whole it's barely scrapping over financially.


I was under the impression that tickets didn't do that well. Guess I got some wrong information. Do you have a source or anything for those sales?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I was under the impression that tickets didn't do that well. Guess I got some wrong information. Do you have a source or anything for those sales?


Wait. . Nope, nope.  I was wrong, that was just the first weekend showing.  The initial airing did better than expected and the yahoo news report on equestria girls was dated back to the first week it came out.


----------



## Cain (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A few days ago, close to Lafayette, Louisiana, I saw a mother in at a wallmart cashier buy a MLP toy. I was like omg I completely forgot about MLP. It was a Princess Twilight Sparkle.

I made a sadface.

I can't even remember finishing whatever season was the last one. I think I started watching a bit of season three, then dropped it. I don't know, I'm not as much into the new stuff anymore. I'm more likely to rewatch season one and two, if anything. But also the fanarts. I love me my Luna <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cain said:


> A few days ago, close to Lafayette, Louisiana, I saw a mother in at a wallmart cashier buy a MLP toy. I was like omg I completely forgot about MLP. It was a Princess Twilight Sparkle.
> 
> I made a sadface.
> 
> I can't even remember finishing whatever season was the last one. I think I started watching a bit of season three, then dropped it. I don't know, I'm not as much into the new stuff anymore. I'm more likely to rewatch season one and two, if anything. But also the fanarts. I love me my Luna <3


Wait. . wait. . You're in Lafayette, Louisiana?  You're only a hour away.


----------



## Cain (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wait. . wait. . You're in Lafayette, Louisiana?  You're only a hour away.


Sorry CF, I was there about a week ago. Holidaying, yanno. Family flew to Dallas, we got an RV and went from Dallas, to Shreveport, to Lafayette, Baton Rouge, New Orleans, Port Charles, Beaumont, Houston, San Antonio, Austin, Waco, and back to Dallas. Well technically I'm in Fort Worth right now, the last day in an RV before we check into a downtown Dallas hotel for two nights to finish up our trip.
If I ever come down South of my own accord, I'll be sure to visit next time, hun ;3
With the risk of it sounding very fangasmic, I'd love to pick your brain.


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I was under the impression that tickets didn't do that well. Guess I got some wrong information. Do you have a source or anything for those sales?


Considering it's an hour and a half commercial with an extremely limited release, I can't imagine ticket sales being exactly good.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I've recently had an epiphany, I hate this fucking show. I can no longer find joy in anything MLP-related anymore. I said I would never let bronies ruin my enjoyment of something but I think they finally got to me. Man fuck bronies.


I bet that's exactly what happened. IT almost happened to me around the beginning of Season 3. I got better :-]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I was under the impression that tickets didn't do that well. Guess I got some wrong information. Do you have a source or anything for those sales?



When it's a movie that's "Limited Release", you honestly aren't going to be expecting like, millions of tickets.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I've recently had an epiphany, I hate this fucking show. I can no longer find joy in anything MLP-related anymore. I said I would never let bronies ruin my enjoyment of something but I think they finally got to me. Man fuck bronies.



^My boy.


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I try and write something a week, and I figured since I saw _Equestria Girls_ I could write about that. But I can't think of any intellectual hook, and all I did was rant for a few pages then delete what I wrote because there's nothing there. Just a list of plotholes, but that's been done before I'm sure. 

So I guess I didn't write anything this week  But it would be nice to come up with SOMETHING involving the movie.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not as involved with the brony fandom near as much with the general fur fandom, so I'm kinda at a loss as where I might be able to go that may be both a cool place to hang around in and meet others, and is friendly with creatives and easy to share, trade, and sell pony related custom crafts and wares. I just started doing some myself and also find myself wanting to be more involved with brony scene in general. Any suggestions I could investigate please?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Iudicium_86 said:


> I'm not as involved with the brony fandom near as much with the general fur fandom, so I'm kinda at a loss as where I might be able to go that may be both a cool place to hang around in and meet others, and is friendly with creatives and easy to share, trade, and sell pony related custom crafts and wares. I just started doing some myself and also find myself wanting to be more involved with brony scene in general. Any suggestions I could investigate please?



Don't and save yourself. Anything remotely good about bronies died a _looonng _time ago.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't and save yourself. Anything remotely good about bronies died a _looonng _time ago.



Some still do decent art...even if it's MLP related.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't and save yourself. Anything remotely good about bronies died a _looonng _time ago.


You must not be paying attention or something. I find great stuff every single day.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You must not be paying attention or something. I find great stuff every single day.



Hah, I just got back into sewing and crafting and some of the first things I did was MLP related stuff. So now looking if anyone knows an already decent group or community out of the many if I were to simply google "MLP fandom sites" or "Brony forums" my crafts would be appreciated and maybe even sold


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You must not be paying attention or something. I find great stuff every single day.



Such as?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I dont see the whole 'bronies are scum' stuff. I've seen bronies do some stupid shit, but the same can be said for every single group/organization/what have you ever. I refuse to let the jackassery(no matter how big) ruin something I enjoy.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Such as?


Music:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygo38nCimf0

Art:
http://chocolatesun.deviantart.com/art/Moving-from-Cloudsdale-393750539
http://blackelectricmusic.deviantart.com/art/old-vinyl-394409006

I could literally make a post everyday containing awesome stuff I find.


----------



## Icky (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Actually, speaking of fan made stuff: I really lurve scarves, and I've been wanting to get one with Rarity's buttmark on it. Know any reputable dealers that make such a thing?

(If it's at all possible, I'd also love for it to be made with solid strips of fabric, instead of crochet)


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> Actually, speaking of fan made stuff: I really lurve scarves, and I've been wanting to get one with Rarity's buttmark on it. Know any reputable dealers that make such a thing?
> 
> (If it's at all possible, I'd also love for it to be made with solid strips of fabric, instead of crochet)


 
Oh, I might be able to do something  That is if you really do mean something sewn from picked out and cut woven fabrics instead of crochet, or even knitted. I'm bad at that >.> but pretty good with fabrics hah. Check out my FA page (linked in sig and paw over on left) to see how I well I paint on fabrics and cutie mark stuff I've already done on fabrics.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Music:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygo38nCimf0
> 
> Art:
> ...



A year ago I would have said how awesome that all was but now the fact that it is pony-related makes it intolerably shitty to me.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> A year ago I would have said how awesome that all was but now the fact that it is pony-related makes it intolerably shitty to me.


Well then it's not a case of "Everything good about bronies died a long time ago", it's about you not being able to like anything MLP related for whatever reason.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Well then it's not a case of "Everything good about bronies died a long time ago", it's about you not being able to like anything MLP related for whatever reason.



No it most certainly is the former. The show has become shit (Season 3 was mostly terrible alongside with EqG being horrendous), the fan works have gotten to be by and large shit (oh boy can't wait for random 2deep "art" and generic ear-grating wubstep that has nothing to with MLP), and just the community doing everything in its power to be terrible (although to be fair it's always been bad so maybe I'm just realizing it).


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So have you got your whining cutiemark yet?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> So have you got your whining cutiemark yet?



I'm sorry, didn't mean to interrupt your circlejerking.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> (Season 3 was mostly terrible alongside with EqG being horrendous)


Season 3 was kinda rushed. I say you should give season 4 a try though. Judging by the preview they released it's going to be very good.



PastryOfApathy said:


> (oh boy can't wait for random 2deep "art" and generic ear-grating wubstep that has nothing to with MLP)



I literally just showed you 2 pictures that weren't random or "2deep" and a song that wasn't wubstep and had everything to do with MLP.



PastryOfApathy said:


> (although to be fair it's always been bad so maybe I'm just realizing it)



No, you're just looking for the bad stuff now and that's what you're finding. If you look for good stuff, you'll find that instead.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Season 3 was kinda rushed. I say you should give season 4 a try though. Judging by the preview they released it's going to be very good.


The previews for S3 looked good too. Of course I'm gonna watch S4 anyways because of peer pressure and what I can only assume is Stockholm syndrome.  



Vukasin said:


> I literally just showed you 2 pictures that weren't random or "2deep" and a song that wasn't wubstep and had everything to do with MLP.
> [/COLOR]


Anyone can cherry pick. In my experiences however the shit severely outweighs any good. I know this is true with everything but the shit is put on such a goddamn pedestal that it just infuriates me. 



Vukasin said:


> No, you're just looking for the bad stuff now and that's what you're finding. If you look for good stuff, you'll find that instead.[/COLOR]



It's kinda hard not to find it when it's shoved in your face all the damn time. It doesn't help that the good pony-related crap is absolutely buried under countless amounts of crap to the point where it's not worth finding anymore. I know I ain't changing your mind but I kinda just need to vent since I hate watching things I like die.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> It's kinda hard not to find it when it's shoved in your face all the damn time. It doesn't help that the good pony-related crap is absolutely buried under countless amounts of crap to the point where it's not worth finding anymore. I know I ain't changing your mind but I kinda just need to vent since I hate watching things I like die.


I have to question where you're looking if you're getting crap shoved in your face all the time. I mean, finding good stuff is as easy as going onto EqD and looking through a drawfriend or spotlight music post.

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/08/drawfriend-stuff-899.html

This link alone has tons of good stuff and it took me 30 seconds to find it. You must be looking at /mlp/ or something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I have to question where you're looking if you're getting crap shoved in your face all the time. I mean, finding good stuff is as easy as going onto EqD and looking through a drawfriend or spotlight music post.
> 
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/08/drawfriend-stuff-899.html
> 
> This link alone has tons of good stuff and it took me 30 seconds to find it. You must be looking at /mlp/ or something.



I have to go on Equestria Daily though and that is torture enough.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I have to go on Equestria Daily though and that is torture enough.


It was just an example. There are tons of other places you can go.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> circlejerking



If I wanted to hear meaningless internet lingo I'd go to 4chan.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> If I wanted to hear meaningless internet lingo I'd go to 4chan.



It's not meaningless if it's true.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh for the love of money, could my internet connection be anymore shitty?

Did I miss anything important related to ponies again?  Last time my internet was down I missed button's adventure, children of the night and a ton of other stuff.

*edit*
*checks up on new news
What's this DWM acronym I keep hearing about on other sites? *click* (stands for "down with molestia") AHAHAHA There goes my sides.


----------



## Icky (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Iudicium_86 said:


> Oh, I might be able to do something  That is if you really do mean something sewn from picked out and cut woven fabrics instead of crochet, or even knitted. I'm bad at that >.> but pretty good with fabrics hah. Check out my FA page (linked in sig and paw over on left) to see how I well I paint on fabrics and cutie mark stuff I've already done on fabrics.



Oh, your stuff's actually pretty cool. You do have a lot of commissions in the works, though.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I mentioned this before out of the thread like a bad woof 
but I want to actually make slushies based on ponies.

None I would probably drink but it just sounds awesome.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

All the fighting in this thread brings a tear of joy to me weary eyes.


I doubt s4 will be close to good. My only hope is that it continues to create a steady surplus of Twilight Sparkle flank.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> All the fighting in this thread brings a tear of joy to me weary eyes.
> 
> 
> I doubt s4 will be close to good. My only hope is that it continues to create a steady surplus of Twilight Sparkle flank.


Hey don't look at me.  This is one slap fight I didn't cause.

As for the topic of season 4 I hope batponies are in it.  Larson talked about it on his twitter and he thinks they're a new species.  If he does bring them back then I can once unsarcastically use the phrase, "Thanks M A Larson".

*edit
Holy crap
#word of faust
Lauren said Luna has a palace underground inside the cave where the batponies come from.  Okay that's pretty badass, and I really hope there's eventually a episode on this.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just want more royal guard in general.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I just want more royal guard in general.



That's the equivalence of saying "I wish they had more storm troopers in Star Wars".


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I just want more royal guard in general.


We'll probably get unique guards not this season, but maybe a couple seasons down the line.  If they start to run out of episode ideas for the main 6(let's face it how many episodes can you make about Applejack learning to accept help from others?) we'll see them expand the cast to other ponies.


Toshabi said:


> That's the equivalence of saying "I wish they had more storm troopers in Star Wars".


I wish Jar Jar had more lines.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> We'll probably get unique guards not this season, but maybe a couple seasons down the line.  If they start to run out of episode ideas for the main 6(let's face it how many episodes can you make about Applejack learning to accept help from others?) we'll see them expand the cast to other ponies.
> 
> I wish Jar Jar had more lines.




I wish Ash used Pikachu more.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I wish Ash used Pikachu more.



Seriously. He won in the first season using an electric attack against ROCK pokemon.
That pikachu should kick everything's ass


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Seriously. He won in the first season using an electric attack against ROCK pokemon.
> That pikachu should kick everything's ass




Trainer dude: Hey hey hey! RHYDON! USE EARTHQUAKE!

Ash: Pikachu! DODGE IT!

Trainer Dude 2: BLASTOISE! USE SURF!

Ash: Pikachu! DODGE IT!

Trainer Dude 3: PIDGEOT! USE ARIAL ACE! AN UNDODGEABLE ATTACK!

Ash: Pikachu! DODGE IT!


I swear to god, the only people who can enjoy the pokemon series are people who get a hard on off of watching someone god mod.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Seriously. He won in the first season using an electric attack against ROCK pokemon.
> That pikachu should kick everything's ass



To be fair, he beat a rock Pokemon by causing unknown amounts of property damage by shocking Brock's water sprinklers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys wrong thread.  The pokemon thread is in three frags left.


Anyways who else is excited for season 4?  91 days.  Personally I think the season will be okay, not the best that ever was, but to watch the episodes is my cause.  I will watch across the. . damnit guys now you got me into a pokemon mood too. . anyways personally I think season 4 is going to be a okay episode since they're not axing the budget in half like the did with season three.  If anything that was the biggest problem with season 3, they had to make do with what money they had as a result had to axe the season in half.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm actually interested in the episode about Scootaloo regarding her inability to fly 

and the episode regarding the superhero theme thing.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I'm actually interested in the episode about Scootaloo regarding her inability to fly



Do you think it will be a permanent disability, or she'll outgrow it?


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Do you think it will be a permanent disability, or she'll outgrow it?



She'll die.


----------



## Conker (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm looking forward to Season 4, though there's some trepidation there. Season three had some misses and Equestria Girls was garbage, but I'll still remain hopeful until proven otherwise.



Toshabi said:


> She'll die.


Vela Mogolis!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'm looking forward to Season 4, though there's some trepidation there. Season three had some misses and Equestria Girls was garbage, but I'll still remain hopeful until proven otherwise.



Same here.

And seriously, it's just a cartoon. A surprisingly good one, but nothing to get ecstatic over, or upset when it or its fanbase no longer reach your expectations.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> it's just a cartoon.




THAT's a good one.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Do you think it will be a permanent disability, or she'll outgrow it?


Well...what I think and what I hope are different.
I hope it'll be a permanent disability because that shows her as being more relate-able. It's almost like Equestria is some sort of utopia where there's no disabilities and everyone is fine which gets really bland and boring and hinders a children's show talking about basic morals. All we have is Derpy who is apparently seen as the most offensive character and "baawwww ableism" so hopefully that episode's moral will be about how even though some people will be disabled, people can still make the most of it and do amazing things. I imagine that Scootaloo will do some epic scooter tricks to show that.

Or they'll do what I think they're going to and just have her outgrow it and fly "a little" in which case would cause a bigger shit-storm than the painfully idiotic "baw Derpy's voice is offensive" ordeal.


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Same here.
> 
> And seriously, it's just a cartoon. A surprisingly good one, but nothing to get ecstatic over, or upset when it or its fanbase no longer reach your expectations.


Eyup.

When I think back on Season three, it really wasn't that bad. The Crystal Empire episodes in the beginning had some problems, but I liked the area nonetheless. The finale was rushed, and I hated Twilight's transformation, but I also like that the episode was a musical. 

All the ones in between had some issues, but they weren't as bad as I thought they were on first watch (not that I've watched them again though )


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Eyup.
> 
> When I think back on Season three, it really wasn't that bad. The Crystal Empire episodes in the beginning had some problems, but I liked the area nonetheless. The finale was rushed, and I hated Twilight's transformation, but I also like that the episode was a musical.
> 
> All the ones in between had some issues, but they weren't as bad as I thought they were on first watch (not that I've watched them again though )


imo the three worst episodes in season three were-
3)The finale for being two episodes crammed into one.  There's nothing really wrong with it per say, but it really should have been two episodes instead of rushing the hell out of it.
2)The season premiere for sombra.  If they had taken out king sombra from the episode then the quality of the episode would have sky rocketed.
1)Spike at your service: Hitting someone over and over with the idiot stick isn't entertaining, it's annoying.


Aleu said:


> Or they'll do what I think they're going to and just have her outgrow it and fly "a little" in which case would cause a bigger shit-storm than the painfully idiotic "baw Derpy's voice is offensive" ordeal.


Oh I have no doubt it'll cause a shit storm.  Let's all make a solemn pack here to get popcorn ready and watch as the internet has one of it's biggest shits on record.  However keep it out of this thread though, cause the last thing we need is social justice crusaders to shit up this place with online petitions and such.  That would really suck for this thread to become nothing more than "Sign this petition", "Sign this petition", "Down with cake!", "You're triggering me, like this comment 100 times to get this user banned".


----------



## Conker (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else get an uncanny valley vibe from Equestria Girls? I did.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Anyone else get an uncanny valley vibe from Equestria Girls? I did.


I think you and everyone else did.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I didn't


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If anything, watching equestria girls always seemed to make my pants feel oddly wet and sticky.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> If anything, watching equestria girls always seemed to make my pants feel oddly wet and sticky.



I know the irony in saying this on a furry forum of all places but damn, that's weird.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> When I think back on Season three, it really wasn't that bad. The Crystal Empire episodes in the beginning had some problems, but I liked the area nonetheless. The finale was rushed, and I hated Twilight's transformation, but I also like that the episode was a musical.



Apart from that awkwardly done finale as well as the... rushed premiere, I don't think season 3 was bad. There was only one episode that really made me think "Really? REALLY?" and that was the "Spike at your service".

I think the problems with the premiere and the finale were that they had way too much plot than they had time for. Especially the finale.

With Equestria Girls, it's not so much the concept (you can make any bad idea good if you do it well) so much as the execution. The plot has some *serious* problems. I honestly believe the writers weren't so much at fault for that atrocity as it was the producers. Ha$bro probably forced them to finish writing the plot fast and they couldn't make any revisions. (HOw else do you explain all the inconsistencies and the plotholes?)


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I know the irony in saying this on a furry forum of all places but damn, that's weird.



I blame my war paint fetish, as the characters in that movie put on a whole jars worth all over their body.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can I just saw I'm beyond jazzed about this. Finally we (hopefully) get a look at what best princess is really like.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Can I just saw I'm beyond jazzed about this. Finally we (hopefully) get a look at what best princess is really like.


Okay, that caught my attention.  I really do wonder what Celestia's average day is like.

Fifty dollars on everyone in the government overly dependent on her to run the country.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, that caught my attention.  I really do wonder what Celestia's average day is like.
> 
> Fifty dollars on everyone in the government overly dependent on her to run the country.



As a warning, that might be the one about Sunset Shimmer too. 

You know... to explain all the plotholes that the movie didn't. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> As a warning, that might be the one about Sunset Shimmer too.
> 
> You know... to explain all the plotholes that the movie didn't. :V


I really hope they don't cause chances are that would just make even more holes in the movie's story.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Apart from that awkwardly done finale as well as the... rushed premiere, I don't think season 3 was bad. There was only one episode that really made me think "Really? REALLY?" and that was the "Spike at your service".
> 
> I think the problems with the premiere and the finale were that they had way too much plot than they had time for. Especially the finale.)



They were also probably under the impression they wouldn't get another season or two.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> They were also probably under the impression they wouldn't get another season or two.



That would've been for the best.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> That would've been for the best.



Unless they pull something great out this year, I agree.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I had a cheesy revelation about why this show and this fandom is so popular.  There's much more popular shows out there with much smaller fandoms, there's much more popular shows out there that die off quickly or get canceled fast, it's not about the art, or the music, or the fanfics, or cl . . the video games, or the radio plays, or the cosplay, or really any of that.  It's that this show has brought us together in a community where we can get together with other people that like similar things and create a shit ton of things and just be a part of a community together no matter how much drama there is, no matter how many flame wars there are, and neither rain nor sleet nor shin can break apart this community cause we'll always what makes this fandom as a whole and why it will not go away for a long long time, cause friendship is magic.

(If I was anymore cheesy with this post I would be cheester cheetah)


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I had a cheesy revelation about why this show and this fandom is so popular.  There's much more popular shows out there with much smaller fandoms, there's much more popular shows out there that die off quickly or get canceled fast, it's not about the art, or the music, or the fanfics, or cl . . the video games, or the radio plays, or the cosplay, or really any of that.  It's that this show has brought us together in a community where we can get together with other people that like similar things and create a shit ton of things and just be a part of a community together no matter how much drama there is, no matter how many flame wars there are, and neither rain nor sleet nor shin can break apart this community cause we'll always what makes this fandom as a whole and why it will not go away for a long long time, cause friendship is magic.
> 
> (If I was anymore cheesy with this post I would be cheester cheetah)



You may have watched a little to much MLP there bud..


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I had a cheesy revelation about why this show and this fandom is so popular.  There's much more popular shows out there with much smaller fandoms, there's much more popular shows out there that die off quickly or get canceled fast, it's not about the art, or the music, or the fanfics, or cl . . the video games, or the radio plays, or the cosplay, or really any of that.  It's that this show has brought us together in a community where we can get together with other people that like similar things and create a shit ton of things and just be a part of a community together no matter how much drama there is, no matter how many flame wars there are, and neither rain nor sleet nor shin can break apart this community cause we'll always what makes this fandom as a whole and why it will not go away for a long long time, cause friendship is magic.
> 
> (If I was anymore cheesy with this post I would be cheester cheetah)




[yt]oAKG-kbKeIo[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falaffel said:


> You may have watched a little to much MLP there bud..


Actually I've been having a christmas movie marathon all day today.  If I finish up this last movie before 12am I unlock the ability to barf christmas spirit.

God bless us all, and anybody that has friends isn't a failure, on that day they say CannonFodder's heart grew three times big.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I had a cheesy revelation about why this show and this fandom is so popular.  There's much more popular shows out there with much smaller fandoms, there's much more popular shows out there that die off quickly or get canceled fast, it's not about the art, or the music, or the fanfics, or cl . . the video games, or the radio plays, or the cosplay, or really any of that.  It's that this show has brought us together in a community where we can get together with other people that like similar things and create a shit ton of things and just be a part of a community together no matter how much drama there is, no matter how many flame wars there are, and neither rain nor sleet nor shin can break apart this community cause we'll always what makes this fandom as a whole and why it will not go away for a long long time, cause friendship is magic.
> 
> (If I was anymore cheesy with this post I would be cheester cheetah)



A proper response to this:


Honestly? This is a very niche fandom/group. And a very very stupid and retarded one at that. The show gained popularity thanks to its relatively good writing and humor, however, this is a show that was primarily meant to reach out solely to little girls. Thus, anyone saying anything about the show to their friends, families, coworkers, fuck buddies, pets, ect. at season 1 would immediately result in them getting laughed at and ostracized from the general vicinity (And for good reason too). The online community sprouted from this seclusion, which had a freakishly high volume of followers due to the show's good writing. That and people would be stupid enough to fall for the "try it before you bash it, faggot" trick that has spawned so many bad habits today (Drinking, smoking, drugs, piercings, tatoos, gay sex, ect.). It wasn't the fact that it was a show with good writing for why it got popular, but it's because it was a girls show with good writing that was watched by grown men for why it got so popular. It's all very very strange and niche. So niche that people honestly felt like they were magically special than any other fan base out there. I mean, just look at that stupid group "Homestuck" and how many fans it has. The fandom for that shit is relatively large for a very stupid MSpaint comic (Honestly, I think it was bigger than the brony fandom prior to season 2), but I digress. If it were any other show that was made specifically for males, the fandom would never have reached the height or gained as much attention as it has today. It would've faded into an extension of the anime fandom and be an extension of their conventions, like many over large followings have today. The brony fandom is nothing more than a chemical mixture (Man children + girls show) that should never have worked, but worked anyways. The fandom that extended off of it is just man children indulging other man children. Nothing more, or nothing less. Thinking the fandom as something significant other than the above explanation shows that you're way too lost in this black sea of ignorance.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm just in it for the puns.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> A proper response to this:
> 
> 
> Honestly? This is a very niche fandom/group. And a very very stupid and retarded one at that. The show gained popularity thanks to its relatively good writing and humor, however, this is a show that was primarily meant to reach out solely to little girls. Thus, anyone saying anything about the show to their friends, families, coworkers, fuck buddies, pets, ect. at season 1 would immediately result in them getting laughed at and ostracized from the general vicinity (And for good reason too). The online community sprouted from this seclusion, which had a freakishly high volume of followers due to the show's good writing. That and people would be stupid enough to fall for the "try it before you bash it, faggot" trick that has spawned so many bad habits today (Drinking, smoking, drugs, piercings, tatoos, gay sex, ect.). It wasn't the fact that it was a show with good writing for why it got popular, but it's because it was a girls show with good writing that was watched by grown men for why it got so popular. It's all very very strange and niche. So niche that people honestly felt like they were magically special than any other fan base out there. I mean, just look at that stupid group "Homestuck" and how many fans it has. The fandom for that shit is relatively large for a very stupid MSpaint comic (Honestly, I think it was bigger than the brony fandom prior to season 2), but I digress. If it were any other show that was made specifically for males, the fandom would never have reached the height or gained as much attention as it has today. It would've faded into an extension of the anime fandom and be an extension of their conventions, like many over large followings have today. The brony fandom is nothing more than a chemical mixture (Man children + girls show) that should never have worked, but worked anyways. The fandom that extended off of it is just man children indulging other man children. Nothing more, or nothing less. Thinking the fandom as something significant other than the above explanation shows that you're way too lost in this black sea of ignorance.


Actually it sprouted out of 4chan's reaction to a blog about cartoons calling the show sexist, racist and the death of animation.  Basically the blogger in question said that cause Celestia is a white pony ruling over multicolored ponies that made the show racist.  If it wasn't for that blogger over-reacting so much to a white alicorn being princess then 4chan wouldn't have watched the show and the popularity wouldn't have gone out of control.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I'm just in it for the puns.





They have a COLT following.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, no matter what started it I'm glad it happened. I wouldn't have the job that I do now without the show and the brony fandom.

Without getting too cheesy and going into too much detail, FiM has had an incredibly major impact on my life.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I really hope they don't cause chances are that would just make even more holes in the movie's story.



Chances are it likely does. 

Before you say "It's a kid's movie! You're overanalyzing it"... just because the intended audience is for kids doesn't mean you can just throw out continuity. And the fact that the plot was so hastily put together even *KNOWING* the periphery demographic is watching was just even more embarrassing. 
...no wait, Ha$bro thought "Hey, let's just put in Derpy, Vinyl, and Trixie and bronies will like it." Because as we all know, fandom drops = appeal. (Because according to Ha$bro, that's why we're still watching: To spot Derpy in the background. Sorry... you need to try a lot harder than slipping some ponies in to distract me from the horrid writing.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Chances are it likely does.
> 
> Before you say "It's a kid's movie! You're overanalyzing it"... just because the intended audience is for kids doesn't mean you can just throw out continuity. And the fact that the plot was so hastily put together even *KNOWING* the periphery demographic is watching was just even more embarrassing.
> ...no wait, Ha$bro thought "Hey, let's just put in Derpy, Vinyl, and Trixie and bronies will like it." Because as we all know, fandom drops = appeal. (Because according to Ha$bro, that's why we're still watching: To spot Derpy in the background. Sorry... you need to try a lot harder than slipping some ponies in to distract me from the horrid writing.)


The reason why people noticed the little plot holes in the movie is cause of the major plot holes in the movie.  Every time you even make a attempt at thinking about the movie another hole in the story pops up, and every time you think about that one another one pops up.

Whole movie in a nutshell:
[YT]59GwT_Qlj0Y[/YT]


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought the movie was non cannon? Shouldn't that mean that it's allowed to have as many plot holes as it wants?



Vukasin said:


> Well, no matter what started it I'm glad it happened. I wouldn't have the job that I do now without the show and the brony fandom.
> 
> Without getting too cheesy and going into too much detail, FiM has had an incredibly major impact on my life.



Huh.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Huh.


It was a response to CF's post.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It was a response to CF's post.



Well, whatever gets you to level 2, I guess.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I thought the movie was non cannon? Shouldn't that mean that it's allowed to have as many plot holes as it wants?


Not really, just cause something is a spin off doesn't excuse it's story for having more holes than swiss cheese.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Not really, just cause something is a spin off doesn't excuse it's story for having more holes than swiss cheese.



But is it even worth discussing? At all? It's almost on par of complaining about a shitty fanfic.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I thought the movie was non cannon? Shouldn't that mean that it's allowed to have as many plot holes as it wants?



If it's non-canon, then what's the point behind even making it?







Oh yeah, of course. 



This is more of a personal thing, but why is it that whenever some series with an established continuity makes some kind of a "____ The movie!", they act like it never happened after it? It always ticked me off. 

So some major thing happens, like some kind of revelation, new characters are introduced...and then quickly shuffled out and never mentioned again once "The End" comes.

Yeah, I'm aware that sometimes they do it to avoid continuity lockout. ("Wait, what episode was this character introduced in? Who was that guy they just talked about?") but it just looks weird when you look at a continuity and notice that all of a sudden there was this odd big adventure that pretty much never happened. XD 

That's one thing I liked about some of those Nickelodeon movies and Digimon where the movies (...some o the Digimon movies at least) actually get referenced later on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> If it's non-canon, then what's the point behind even making it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I like franchises where the movies are a part of the continuum, cause they're not just slapped on, but a actual part of the story.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> This is more of a personal thing, but why is it that whenever some series with an established continuity makes some kind of a "____ The movie!", they act like it never happened after it? It always ticked me off.




[yt]Ll3uipTO-4A[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Shit son, big mac confirmed for being the town's waifu stealer in the comics.  Luna and Fleetfoot fans are not going to like that.  Personally I'm okay with this.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Shit son, big mac confirmed for being the town's waifu stealer in the comics.  Luna and Fleetfoot fans are not going to like that.  Personally I'm okay with this.


I love Big Mac's oblivious hotty status.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally I like franchises where the movies are a part of the continuum, cause they're not just slapped on, but a actual part of the story.



Yep. Sure, I know they sometimes do it so they don't do continuity lockout. (Just imagine if Naruto didn't pretend its movies and video games never happened... half that stuff isn't even _available_ here.) 

I also like those frnachises where they make a movie or TV-movie about it... and it's part of the continuity. Like either as a conclusion or something different.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm pretty impressed by this, wonder if it's legit : My Little Resume.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I'm pretty impressed by this



So am I, such stupidity is a rare gift.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I'm pretty impressed by this, wonder if it's legit : My Little Resume.



Why...


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Why...




Because everyone has to love MLP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I love Big Mac's oblivious hotty status.


The sad thing is we probably will never see lunamac or fleetmac in the show.


----------



## Conker (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



wheelieotter said:


> I'm pretty impressed by this, wonder if it's legit : My Little Resume.


Too many simple sentences, and I see a comma splice.

So it's probably real.


----------



## Sharg (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That resume is amazing and adorable. If I was in charge of HR @ some place, I would hire and put all the other resumes in the trash. 

Then I'd be all like "Bro-Hoof".

... This s why I'll never be in charge of HR anywhere


----------



## LittlePan (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I loved mlp as a child  - the 80's version that is - and yes, the animation was bad, it was meant for very little girls. I was very little then myself. I personally have no quarrel with the new mlp, though for me, the original is the one I will remember. I only get hacked off when new fans or 'bronys' (a term taken from the big brother ponies of the original, though i think many fail to know that) criticise the original series, or indeed, the new series when it does something 'too young' or not 'deep plotted enough'. It was for little kids. It still is. Enjoy, but please, stop criticising toys and games for young girls. Having said all that, I try not to ever get wound up by new fandoms, just because its easy to judge others for jumping on the band wagon when in fact they may well just like what they like. Is it really so far off from being a furry anyway?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LittlePan said:


> I loved mlp as a child  - the 80's version that is - and yes, the animation was bad, it was meant for very little girls. I was very little then myself. I personally have no quarrel with the new mlp, though for me, the original is the one I will remember. I only get hacked off when new fans or 'bronys' (a term taken from the big brother ponies of the original, though i think many fail to know that) criticise the original series, or indeed, the new series when it does something 'too young' or not 'deep plotted enough'. It was for little kids. It still is. Enjoy, but please, stop criticising toys and games for young girls. Having said all that, I try not to ever get wound up by new fandoms, just because its easy to judge others for jumping on the band wagon when in fact they may well just like what they like. Is it really so far off from being a furry anyway?


Generation 1 is actually not that bad, it's generation 3 and 3.5 that's bad.


----------



## LittlePan (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Generation 1 is actually not that bad, it's generation 3 and 3.5 that's bad.




They are a little more of an acquired taste. But popular with kids, nonetheless


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LittlePan said:


> They are a little more of an acquired taste. But popular with kids, nonetheless



And of course you won't always find appeal in something that's made for young children if you're an adult. 

It's kinda like those blogs I see making fun of shows like Dora the Explorer or saying "Man Nickelodeon isn't funny anymore"... when the person writing the blog is well into their 20s and has been outside the target audience for _how_ many years now? 

Sure being a kid's show doesn't mean it has to be badly written...


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh cool there's a new commercial.
*click
Hasbro wut you doing?
*live action
Hasbro.  Hasbro staph!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh cool there's a new commercial.
> *click
> Hasbro wut you doing?
> *live action
> Hasbro.  Hasbro staph!



Hey, it could be a *lot* worse.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey, it could be a *lot* worse.


Sweet baby jesus and the orphans!  Thank goodness that never aired.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh cool there's a new commercial.
> *click
> Hasbro wut you doing?
> *live action
> Hasbro.  Hasbro staph!



Eh, what're you talking about?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Eh, what're you talking about?


There's a live action commercial for equestria girls and how the movie is coming to the hub sunday.  It's a really fucking aweful of a commercial.  And no that's not a "well I just don't like eqg", that's a "as someone who works in advertising it's fucking terrible"


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This thread is devolving into something horrible. And fast.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> This thread is devolving into something horrible. And fast.


Took 445 pages to do that though!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> This thread is devolving into something horrible. And fast.


I'm mashing the B button as fast as I can!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In case you missed it seeds of kindness is back.  The brony charity that helped fund moth a hospital and orphanage.
http://yoursiblings.org/portico/seeds-of-kindness-3


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

More donations and such? That's nice.

Anyone else slowly growing bored with MLP:FiM?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Anyone else slowly growing bored with MLP:FiM?


Not really.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Anyone else slowly growing bored with MLP:FiM?


Nope


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> More donations and such? That's nice.
> 
> Anyone else slowly growing bored with MLP:FiM?



I'm growing bored with people saying they are growing bored.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well all right then.
And sorry for mentioning it. I had something else written in my previous post but then realized someone already posted it. So I edited it and threw in a random thought I had so the post wouldn't be so empty.


On another note, I finally found MLP:FiM's comic in a book store near my school.
I had wanted it, but to my surprise it was like $17.
That seems a tad pricey for what it is, to me. How does the comic compare to the show?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> On another note, I finally found MLP:FiM's comic in a book store near my school.
> I had wanted it, but to my surprise it was like $17.
> That seems a tad pricey for what it is, to me. How does the comic compare to the show?



It's good, really good. And at $17, check if it's a compilation of the first four issues, that's what I have as well.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's good, really good. And at $17, check if it's a compilation of the first four issues, that's what I have as well.


That's good to hear! Thanks for the info. And I'll look into it, though I think its just the first issue.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> That's good to hear! Thanks for the info. And I'll look into it, though I think its just the first issue.


It must be one of the special edition covers then.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's good, really good. And at $17, check if it's a compilation of the first four issues, that's what I have as well.



Since they found it inside a book store, chances are that it's the compilation. Most book stores out here don't carry monthly comic books unless it's inside a magazine like MAD or Shonen Jump.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So October is getting closer...and me and my friends run a Halloween carnival for free at the store I work at. 

My bestie is thinking of going as Rainbow dash...I'm thinking of getting some blue makeup for her. Anyone got any ideas for a costume?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> So October is getting closer...and me and my friends run a Halloween carnival for free at the store I work at.
> 
> My bestie is thinking of going as Rainbow dash...I'm thinking of getting some blue makeup for her. Anyone got any ideas for a costume?


Try emulating something like this.  It's quite popular for people to make a gala dress rainbow dash.
http://serebii42.deviantart.com/art/MLP-at-the-Gala-298141102
Or go for a athletic rainbow dash.


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

God damn, this thread is still going. 
And CannonFodder--you've still got that terrible thing in your signature. 
Shit it's like I never left.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CoyoteCaliente said:


> God damn, this thread is still going.
> And CannonFodder--you've still got that terrible thing in your signature.
> Shit it's like I never left.


It's cause nobody really as of late has said anything equally as sexually lulzy.  I like to keep my signatures to stuff that is either sexual innuendos/hilarious out of context or just funny quotes.


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> [out] of context or just funny quotes.



You can say that again. Ad Hoc's takes the cake.


----------



## Conker (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Try emulating something like this.  It's quite popular for people to make a gala dress rainbow dash.
> http://serebii42.deviantart.com/art/MLP-at-the-Gala-298141102
> Or go for a athletic rainbow dash.


Agreed. I can't imagine covering your friend in blue paint would be healthy. Your skin needs to breathe too!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Agreed. I can't imagine covering your friend in blue paint would be healthy. Your skin needs to breathe too!


Yeah, that's not good for your skin.  That's probably why we mainly see cosplayers not using body paint cause if you use the wrong type say hello to heat exhaustion.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, that's not good for your skin.  That's probably why we mainly see cosplayers not using body paint cause if you use the wrong type say hello to heat exhaustion.



I was talking about makeup but I think you can get overheated in that too so I must thank you for your advice and link. 

I will show it to her first thing in the morning, she's hoping some of the little girls will get a kick outta her outfit and the gala one should be do-able I think...I just need to find a wig.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How in the world did this get featured on EQD?
http://www.fimfiction.net/story/119863/my-little-sharknado


----------



## Icky (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> How in the world did this get featured on EQD?
> http://www.fimfiction.net/story/119863/my-little-sharknado



How the fuck has anything _else_ ever been featured?



> Equestria:**A place of safety, friendship, and love.**It has faced many threats, ranging from Changelings, Dragons, Windigoes, tyrannical Unicorn dictators, and a particularly mischievous Draconequus, yet managed to defeat them all.**But now Equestria faces its greatest threat ever: A gigantic tornado filled with killer sharks.**
> With time running out, Twilight Sparkle, her friends, and all of Equestria must unite to battle the aquatic menace.**But will the magic of friendship be enough to save the land from sharks whose hunger cannot be stopped?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Equestria Daily have started showing cosplay from various cons.

I like cosplay, and it's _really _refreshing to see some acknowledgement of female fans... but _all _of these photos are of women, and almost as many are somewhat sexualised.

I dunno, does anyone else see that as a problem?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Equestria Daily have started showing cosplay from various cons.
> 
> I like cosplay, and it's _really _refreshing to see some acknowledgement of female fans... but _all _of these photos are of women, and almost as many are somewhat sexualised.
> 
> I dunno, does anyone else see that as a problem?



Maybe it's because I've seen worse sexualization but some don't seem that bad. Gilda's and Vinyl's are pretty awesome.


----------



## Conker (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Equestria Daily have started showing cosplay from various cons.
> 
> I like cosplay, and it's _really _refreshing to see some acknowledgement of female fans... but _all _of these photos are of women, and almost as many are somewhat sexualised.
> 
> I dunno, does anyone else see that as a problem?


As to sexualization, I've seen so much worse that only a few of these felt distasteful. 

Actually, I think most of those were pretty awesome in some way or another. People get really creative with this, and I like that.

It might be nice to see more guys enjoying this side of it, but I won't scoff at pictures of pretty women.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TalkingDog said:


> Equestria Daily have started showing cosplay from various cons.
> 
> I like cosplay, and it's _really _refreshing to see some acknowledgement of female fans... but _all _of these photos are of women, and almost as many are somewhat sexualised.
> 
> I dunno, does anyone else see that as a problem?


Trust me buddy, if you think that's sexualized you should go to dragoncon or something and see what actual sexualized cosplay looks like.
Short version: A thong with no pants is not appropriate attire even if it's part of the cosplay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> Equestria Daily have started showing cosplay from various cons.


http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/09/cosplay-compilation-2.html
They just did another one.  I gotta say that king sombra is pretty okay.  In their tongue he is sombrakhin, crystal born!


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Discord cosplayers suck so bad.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/09/cosplay-compilation-2.html
> They just did another one.  I gotta say that king sombra is pretty okay.  In their tongue he is sombrakhin, crystal born!



They actually listened and have male cosplayers!
I think the Fancy Pants guy is my favourite.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Discord cosplayers suck so bad.



Discord Cosplays are hard to pull off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Since with my internet I am so fucking close to hitting my data cap for the month already due to having to redownload my games, I am going back to reading a lot of fanfics and I realized something super important when it comes to fanfics.  The biggest problems with fanfics is whenever a person tells the story instead of making them feel the story and the pacing of the story.  The more a character goes, "I think" and the characters explain the plot to the reader the larger the disconnect emotionally with the characters.  You have this amazing idea, but the more and more exposition you fill it with of the characters monologing a clifford's notes of the plot the less interesting the story is.

Also the other major problem is the pacing; not so much as how long or how short something is, but that far too often people add in filler arcs and such that take away from the main story.  What I mean by that is if you learned story writting from watching naruto fillers yeah that's not going to work.  There is nothing wrong with story arcs or such, but when a story arc takes a complete 90 degree turn into another fanfic and then takes another turn back to the original plot that's a problem.  If something is not important and serves no real purpose than to fill the word count than cut it out.  I'm not saying that you can't add in a arc not central to the main story line, rather don't have adhd when it comes to your story lines and things in the story.


*edit
Also reading the celestia comic WOOHOO suprise and firefly are back in the franchise.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I know it's a double post, BUT Luna is going to get her own micro comic.  I got to say as a luna-tic(God I've been waiting forever to make that pun) I am really excited about this.  The celestia one may not have added any character depth to celestia(which really sucked that we didn't learn more about her personal life other than she's a teacher), but here's hoping we learn more about luna.


----------



## Pixeldoll (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think adults are watching the show because of the messages, they actually touch on some interesting topics and the messages are well thought out and meaningful. The characters are easy to relate to, and their dialogue can be pretty clever. Half the episodes make me cry because they're so fcking cute and heartwarming. I think the she just brings people back to when they were a kid, you know? Super innocent and light hearted! Btw I started out hating mlp because of all the brony bullshit, but I really enjoy it now. ^_^


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP used to be my cup of tea until all the bronies I knew sans a few on a website I used to moderate ruined the experience with their overdramatic Derpy bullshit.

I swear to christ, Brony drama gets worse than Furry Drama sometimes.

And we all know that's saying something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Migoto Da said:


> MLP used to be my cup of tea until all the bronies I knew sans a few on a website I used to moderate ruined the experience with their overdramatic Derpy bullshit.
> 
> I swear to christ, Brony drama gets worse than Furry Drama sometimes.
> 
> And we all know that's saying something.



Well considering both groups are essentially comprised of the same over-dramatic retards, this shouldn't be a shocker to anyone. After all little girl shows are srs busness guize.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Well considering both groups are essentially comprised of the same over-dramatic retards, this shouldn't be a shocker to anyone. After all little girl shows are srs busness guize.


srs business, gaise


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Well considering both groups are essentially comprised of the same over-dramatic retards, this shouldn't be a shocker to anyone. After all little girl shows are srs busness guize.


'omg inorite lel ranbow pone is bes'

'no u suk pink pone is bes'

Average conversation.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Migoto Da said:


> 'omg inorite lel ranbow pone is bes'
> 
> 'no u suk pink pone is bes'
> 
> Average conversation.


You forgot the freakout, doxxing, and banning of both members after that last line.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Red Savarin said:


> You forgot the freakout, doxxing, and banning of both members after that last line.


Fuck, you're right...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Red Savarin said:


> srs business, gaise



I like how that video is titled like a porno vid on Redtube or something. I was beginning to expect him to start taking his pants off half-way through.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just realized something.   In a canterlot wedding considering we say tens of thousands of changelings and that no one ever heard of them before how the fuck did changelings reproduce that fast?  If before that no one ever heard of them then that stands to reason they *used to be* small in number, but if that's true how did they become tens of thousands strong so fast?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just realized something.   In a canterlot wedding considering we say tens of thousands of changelings and that no one ever heard of them before how the fuck did changelings reproduce that fast?  If before that no one ever heard of them then that stands to reason they *used to be* small in number, but if that's true how did they become tens of thousands strong so fast?



They're bugs. Bugs tend to do that.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anybody else see that we're getting an ongoing Equestria Girls comic series. Hoo boy. Apparently it will tie into the main story somehow, but eugh. I'm good with the main series and micros thanks.


----------



## Conker (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I just realized something.   In a canterlot wedding considering we say tens of thousands of changelings and that no one ever heard of them before how the fuck did changelings reproduce that fast?  If before that no one ever heard of them then that stands to reason they *used to be* small in number, but if that's true how did they become tens of thousands strong so fast?


Equestria isn't exactly in some golden age of technology. Perhaps they come from a place far away that no one has explored yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Anybody else see that we're getting an ongoing Equestria Girls comic series. Hoo boy. Apparently it will tie into the main story somehow, but eugh. I'm good with the main series and micros thanks.


The irony of this is that chances are the comics are probably going to draw them better than their movie counterparts.


PastryOfApathy said:


> They're bugs. Bugs tend to do that.


Yeah, but I mean they need love as food right?  If no one heard of them before does that mean they mass multiplied rapidly when there wasn't a large scale food source?  Are they like locusts?  For a species that relies on other sapient species as a food source that seems like evolutionary suicide.  Or can they multiply not just sexually, cause they seem awefully adamant about putting ponies in cocoons when bugs' cocoons are used for larvae and that no species puts their food in larvael cocoons.



Also side note, say hello to the upcoming shitstorm:
http://www.icontact-archive.com/bgihXsTqzfGjmXXYo3MiOr_2ISfwqWdk?w=1
. . . Yes they really did just give every pony a blackface.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, but I mean they need love as food right?



I dunno. I think you're over thinking this stuff. 

They need love to exist but then after all the work their Queen had to do to lower that damn barrier, they start _attacking_ the citizens...seems like that would fuck that plan up in my opinion. Fear wasn't the emotion they were sent there to devour. 

Really and truly, the changelings weren't that great of villains...which is sad because they really did have a cool motif. 

That episode was really just a "Bitch stole my man" kinda thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I dunno. I think you're over thinking this stuff.
> 
> They need love to exist but then after all the work their Queen had to do to lower that damn barrier, they start _attacking_ the citizens...seems like that would fuck that plan up in my opinion. Fear wasn't the emotion they were sent there to devour.
> 
> ...


They probably planned on forcefully draining it from ponies like a vacuum cleaner like they did to the cats in the comics.  The cat chyrsalis killed was just to make the cmc shut up.  What happened to the others is up for debate.  The best theory anyone has is that creatures drained completely of love can become changelings.  Like how in myth when a vampire drains a person the person becomes a vampire and vampires don't need no consent to drain you of life. . Or draining a creature just kills them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They probably planned on forcefully draining it from ponies like a vacuum cleaner like they did to the cats in the comics.  The cat chyrsalis killed was just to make the cmc shut up.  What happened to the others is up for debate.  The best theory anyone has is that creatures drained completely of love can become changelings.  Like how in myth when a vampire drains a person the person becomes a vampire and vampires don't need no consent to drain you of life. . Or draining a creature just kills them.



I have yet to read that comic...but that sounds kinda badass. 

Perhaps that's the problem, CF. They make too many changelings and not enough love. (Like Overpopulation)


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I have yet to read that comic...but that sounds kinda badass.
> 
> Perhaps that's the problem, CF. They make too many changelings and not enough love. (Like Overpopulation)


It wasn't even censored.  They got away with it cause the actual murder was offscreen.  The cat creatures were intelligent with their own society and everything.  It was 100% canon murder.

Just like daybreakers.  If you don't get that reference daybreakers is a movie where almost everyone on earth is a vampire that needs blood, but the problem is since almost everyone is a vampire there's not enough to go around.

The disturbing realization is that since changelings need eat love after the defeat at canterlot and the defeat outside of equestria and the end to the chrysalis arc in the comic and they haven't been heard from in season three chances are changelings are going to go from overpopulated to a endangered species.  My guess of why she wasn't in season 3 is that she was too busy with her entire species starving to death.


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Pixeldoll said:


> I think adults are watching the show because of the messages, they actually touch on some interesting topics and the messages are well thought out and meaningful. The characters are easy to relate to, and their dialogue can be pretty clever. Half the episodes make me cry because they're so fcking cute and heartwarming. I think the she just brings people back to when they were a kid, you know? Super innocent and light hearted! Btw I started out hating mlp because of all the brony bullshit, but I really enjoy it now. ^_^



This. ^^^

I think many scoff at Bronies simply because they do not understand the many morals and lessons.within the show itself. And/or they consider themselves too 'masculine' to want to see, read, and follow said lessons. With that, too many feel its girly. Perhaps so, yes. But to think of things like this show and have emotions towards it and.even a connection to it as well as a lesson learned and followed through shows one as being a true person, and even a real man. Modern masculinity is over inflated egotism. Men who show emotion and feeling and wish to live by the morals of friendship and kindness are the real men. And frankly this show brings this out in many. And I enjoy seeing this happening and this male fan-based following. Its sad it takes a feminine cartoon to bring out emotions in a guy just because he wishes not to be criticised in todays society. But tis the world we live in. And quite frankly, THE SHOW IS AWSOME AND ADORABLE LMAO!:grin:


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh shit.  Wayforward, the company that's making shantae: half-genie hero, wants to make a mlp game.
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/09/game-developer-wayforward-wants-to-do.html
I really hope they do cause I like their games.


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh shit.  Wayforward, the company that's making shantae: half-genie hero, wants to make a mlp game.
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/09/game-developer-wayforward-wants-to-do.html
> I really hope they do cause I like their games.


I was pretty hopeful when Gameloft said they were making an iOS game, and then my hopes were shit on as they put out a Simpson's Tapped Out clone. Hopefully if this happens, we get an actual game.


----------



## John_Davenport (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Adventure Time makes me more nostalgic and brings back my child-like wonder more-so than MLP.

Finn & Jake FTW!


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



John_Davenport said:


> Adventure Time makes me more nostalgic and brings back my child-like wonder more-so than MLP.
> 
> Finn & Jake FTW!



Any of the.cartoons on CN make no logical sense and gotta be made by pot heads. Especially Adventure time and The Regular Show. Cartoons anymore are mentally debilitating IMO. Cartoons with true story and lessons make tons more sense. The ones now show why kids are getting screwed up lol. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I was pretty hopeful when Gameloft said they were making an iOS game, and then my hopes were shit on as they put out a Simpson's Tapped Out clone. Hopefully if this happens, we get an actual game.


Considering the sorts of games wayforward makes if it does happen it will be a actual game . . with dlc slapped onto it -_-


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Considering the sorts of games wayforward makes if it does happen it will be a actual game . . with dlc slapped onto it -_-


I don't think DLC is the big bad most make it out to be, but it depends how it's handled. 

I'm more worried that it'll be for a system I don't have, like the WiiU or the 3DS.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The fallout equestria game had a news update, you can read it here:
http://theovermare.com/blog/2013/09/praise-the-sisters
Yeah that's definitely in the uncanny valley, but not badly.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The fallout equestria game had a news update, you can read it here:
> http://theovermare.com/blog/2013/09/praise-the-sisters
> Yeah that's definitely in the uncanny valley, but not badly.



Oh lord...

May Hasbro purge this abomination with the holy fires of legal hell.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> May Hasbro purge this abomination with the holy fires of legal hell.


It's just the pre-alpha.  Hopefully the finished models look better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fuck my life.  IDW is making a series of equestria girls comics instead of just the one prequel now.  That's not the problem.  The problem is that they're going to be a part of the main comic series.  Meaning yes Equestria girls is going to be a part of My Little Pony.

I'd hate to say it, but we may actually be looking at the end of mlp's quality cause as much as I like humans in equestria fanfics, or shipping fanfics or such, having equestria girls' "human world" part of my little pony with how bad the writing for the movie was it's may really fuck up the franchise quality.

Let me just make something perfectly clear.  I do not dislike shipping; I do not dislike humans in equestria stories; I do not dislike mlpxhuman stories(I'll admit it, it's kind of cute for there to be star crossed lovers stories *loses self in though* "Two dimensions both alike in dignity, in fair multiverse where we lay our scene". . . anyways.  I do not have problems with high school stories.  I do not have a problem with cliche stories.  What is bad though is that with how bad the writing for equestria girls was do you really think you would remain interested in mlp if the main show adopts that?


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Wait, so there will be comics yes? But if that's all that's been confirmed, then how do we know EQG will bleed into the actual show? I honestly hope it doesn't of course, EQG was a shit movie, but if this is a comic thing right now, then I don't really see the worry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Wait, so there will be comics yes? But if that's all that's been confirmed, then how do we know EQG will bleed into the actual show? I honestly hope it doesn't of course, EQG was a shit movie, but if this is a comic thing right now, then I don't really see the worry.


I really hope it doesn't bleed into the show, but considering the number of times there's been outright lies by several of the people working on the show about what's going on with the show I would not outright deny the possibility.  I can understand with their non-disclosure contracts, but the reason why I'm worried about My Little Pony becoming My Little Equestria girls is because you'd have to the most gullible person on the planet to actually trust twitter responses to questions.  What I don't get is if someone does guess right about a future episode and telling people would violate their non-disclosure contract why don't they just ignore the question?

Tl:dr; don't trust the staff's twitter responses.

The chances of it happening are yes marginal, but if they start outright denying it EVERYONE PANIC!


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think you're reading too far into things. Those working on the show are probably trying to be polite, so they answer twitter questions, even if they dodge em or outright lie due to NDAs. I dunno, the sky won't fall until it falls, and I don't see a reason to think it will based on some comics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I think you're reading too far into things. Those working on the show are probably trying to be polite, so they answer twitter questions, even if they dodge em or outright lie due to NDAs. I dunno, the sky won't fall until it falls, and I don't see a reason to think it will based on some comics.


It's twitter though.  You can ignore questions.


Also guess what?  Derpy is still canon.
http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/612/882/7fa.png
I doubt she'll ever have her own scene again, but that hasbro is having vinyl figures of her, blind bag ponies of her, custom art figurines of her, and that she was in the season 3 final it's a pretty safe bet that she's going to be in season 4.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Another bit of update octavia and vinyl scratch's vinyl figures are now up for preorder.
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...y+Octavia+Vinyl+Figure+Pre-Order-10076639.jsp
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...+DJ+PON-3+Vinyl+Figure+Pre-Order-10076641.jsp

Also spitfire's is coming soon, lyra's, and such are coming soon as well.


You know that is a good topic.  Considering that fanon names have such a impact on the franchise is that really such a bad thing?  Like back in season 2 there was a serious backlash against derpy, but I think has doesn't give a shit anymore about not "pandering".  With the number of times that SJW and people that think derpy is offensive and such have threatened lawsuits against hasbro and never actually gone through with it they probably don't give a shit anymore.  Bon bon's name isn't canon cause of copyright concerns, but pretty much a ton of fanon stuff is leaking into the franchise.  Derpy loves muffins and delivers the mail in the comics, octavia and vinyl are friends, bon bon and lyra are friends as well and a ton of other stuff.  Trixie came back cause of how many people like her.

I have to say in my opinion it's not that bad of a thing that fanon is being injected into canon, and personally that'd be awesome to see some of the background ponies become secondary characters.

Tl:dr; Does hasbro give a shit about people going, "omg I'm going to sue you" or "omg pandering!" anymore?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Bon bon's name isn't canon cause of copyright concerns, but pretty much a ton of fanon stuff is leaking into the franchise.  Derpy loves muffins and delivers the mail in the comics, octavia and vinyl are friends, bon bon and lyra are friends as well and a ton of other stuff.  Trixie came back cause of how many people like her.



I wouldn't be surprised if this is partially just because they went "This character needs a name. Fans call her this. Toss it in, saves us the trouble.".


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Another bit of update octavia and vinyl scratch's vinyl figures are now up for preorder.
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...y+Octavia+Vinyl+Figure+Pre-Order-10076639.jsp
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...+DJ+PON-3+Vinyl+Figure+Pre-Order-10076641.jsp


I preodered those 2 as soon as I saw them, haha.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I preodered those 2 as soon as I saw them, haha.


Same here.


Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this is partially just because they went "This character needs a name. Fans call her this. Toss it in, saves us the trouble.".


*shit I typed out a long post and I timed out*
Yeah, but considering the number of times the people who make the show and toys and in general have leaked fanon into the franchise I would not be surprised.  We have tara who does fan voicings for fan works sometimes.  We have larson who does a lot of music for fan works.  Sibsy brought back derpy and brought back vinyl cause she's her favorite(yes vinyl really is sibsy's favorite background pony).  Lyra was given hands in the latest mlp poster.  Tabitha read FoE.  That's just the tip of the iceburg.  The barrier that keeps fanon out of canon is leakier than the nsa.

The question is that really so bad?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Everyone stop what they're doing and look at this fucking brilliant cosplay-
http://31.media.tumblr.com/dc97b1836d995ac79a79c7e99c4ae891/tumblr_mtv6o7PIUO1r19504o1_500.jpg


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Everyone stop what they're doing and look at this fucking brilliant cosplay-
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/dc97b1836d995ac79a79c7e99c4ae891/tumblr_mtv6o7PIUO1r19504o1_500.jpg


I laughed pretty hard at that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

:[
Artofthepony one of the longest artists in the fandom, and the artist behind ask stoned trixie died the other day.
http://www.news-gazette.com/obituaries/2013-09-26/nancy-phetchareune.html
And yes this is real, and it is sad cause she's been with the fandom from the getgo.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, I heard about that this morning. It's incredibly sad news.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Also guess what?  Derpy is still canon.
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/612/882/7fa.png
> I doubt she'll ever have her own scene again, but that hasbro is having vinyl figures of her, blind bag ponies of her, custom art figurines of her, and that she was in the season 3 final it's a pretty safe bet that she's going to be in season 4.



My cousin kinda wishes Derpy dropped out of canon. 

She and her husband still get creepmail saying terrible things about Derpy that's intended for her sister in-law/husband's sister or shaming her for "killing Derpy".


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> My cousin kinda wishes Derpy dropped out of canon.
> 
> She and her husband still get creepmail saying terrible things about Derpy that's intended for her sister in-law/husband's sister or shaming her for "killing Derpy".



So your cousin's sister-in-law is Yamino?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Today I learned why there's no popular fallout equestria fanfic that takes place years after the original.  The quality of the lore takes a utter shitdive.  I'm going to spare you the long explanation and give you two words that describe how terrible the fanfics that take place after fallout equestria are:  Pony hitler.

I'm not even joking.  The reason why any and all popular FoE fanfics take place before the orignal FoE ends is that _*almost*_ all of the ones that take place after are complete and utter shit.  The pony version of hitler is part of the lore too, it's kkat approved too.  I like FoE, Pink Eyes, PH and that fine, but what the hell were people even thinking introducing pony hitler to the lore?  I'm being totally serious too.  Ask any fan of FoE about the, "pegasus death camps" and they'll go on the longest fucking tangent about how it's the greatest idea ever in the lore and how it's a masterpiece of writing and how they think english masterpieces like Macbeth, the great gatsby, and such pale in comparison to their fanfics about pony hitler.
[YT]BNsrK6P9QvI[/YT]

I like FoE, PH and such and think they're okay, but I have never seen a fictional story universe take a utter shitdive in quality so fast.  Not even the words in a movie, "directed by michael bay" compares to such a utter shitdive in quality.  I say the fandom calls the main fanfics canon to the lore and completely disregards everything else cause damn my eyes are bleeding from what I've just read.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey everyone I can make the first episode of mlp sound like the worst movie ever. The Twilight Saga: Nightmare Moon.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

wat the fuck is pony hitler?


----------



## Khador (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My friends introduced me to MLP the other day know its late but its pretty cool


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Khador said:


> My friends introduced me to MLP the other day know its late but its pretty cool


Welcome aboard.


Reaginicwolf said:


> wat the fuck is pony hitler?


Have you ever heard of the fanfic fallout equestria?  Well it's a okay fanfic and I personally like it.  It got so popular people made fanfics based off it.  Basically fallout with ponies.  Short version the heroine is in the wasteland, meets friends, two enemy factions, they get defeated she wins end of story.  The problem is that crappy writers didn't like how the fanfiction story has a definite ending and went, "Heroine saves the day?  Nope, pony version of hitler comes about so that my super powerful oc sparkle alicorn can save the day!"

Tl:dr; Several good writers made okay stories based on fallout with ponies -> Crap writers decide to make their own fanfics to live out their hero fantasies and make a pony version of hitler in their fanfics to continue the universe when the story had already ended so that they can insert their mary sue characters to save the day.

I may like the core fanfics, but the extended universe needs to be taken out back and shot cause damn they are utter shit.


----------



## Conker (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Reaginicwolf said:


> wat the fuck is pony hitler?


Hyperbole mixed with Godwin's Law.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Hyperbole mixed with Godwin's Law.


I'm not actually exaggerating this time.  Part of FoE's lore is that after littlepip goes into the SPP the enclave has a civil war, and that littlepip only intervenes in it after a enclave faction begins death camps as a "final solution"(not joking) and it's even accidentally referred to by FoE sidefic writers as "the holocaust".   It's even called "the holocaust" by FoE fans on a regular basis, and the people who originally came up with this idea even admit they got the idea from the holocaust.

What the fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> So your cousin's sister-in-law is Yamino?



No, she was the writer of the episode where Ha$bro said "NONONO! Change Ditzy into Derpy!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> No, she was the writer of the episode where Ha$bro said "NONONO! Change Ditzy into Derpy!"


I call bullshit here.  The chances of you directly being related to or directly knowing one of the staff members at studio b is literally less than the chances of you winning your state lottery.  It would have been more believable if you said you knew the president.


----------



## Conker (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not actually exaggerating this time.  Part of FoE's lore is that after littlepip goes into the SPP the enclave has a civil war, and that littlepip only intervenes in it after a enclave faction begins death camps as a "final solution"(not joking) and it's even accidentally referred to by FoE sidefic writers as "the holocaust".   It's even called "the holocaust" by FoE fans on a regular basis, and the people who originally came up with this idea even admit they got the idea from the holocaust.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with these people?


I dunno. They wrote a story and used something from reality in it. I guess I don't see a problem there. I'd be more upset if it was promoting ideals like "the holocaust needed to happen because fuck earth ponies" or something stupid like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I'd be more upset if it was promoting ideals like "the holocaust needed to happen because fuck earth ponies" or something stupid like that.


. . . Then I probably shouldn't finish this sentence.


Also have a animation-
[YT]v4zOBCJ2l7s[/YT]


----------



## Conker (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> . . . Then I probably shouldn't finish this sentence.
> 
> 
> Also have a animation-


I like how I know that was Flimflam before the talking began.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I call bullshit here.  The chances of you directly being related to or directly knowing one of the staff members at studio b is literally less than the chances of you winning your state lottery.  It would have been more believable if you said you knew the president.



You are actually half right.

I am not *directly* related to Amy Keating Rogers. (No point hiding her identity... everyone knows it's her.) My cousin is also not directly related to her either - she is only related by marriage. Because her husband happens to be Amy Keating Rogers's brother who teaches film in San Antonio.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> You are actually half right.
> 
> I am not *directly* related to Amy Keating Rogers. (No point hiding her identity... everyone knows it's her.) My cousin is also not directly related to her either - she is only related by marriage. Because her husband happens to be Amy Keating Rogers's brother who teaches film in San Antonio.


No offense, but considering that millions of people claim to work for studio b or know someone that works for studio b even uzumaki naruto wouldn't believe it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Okay, I laughed pretty hard at this:
http://bronymate.com/
It's not even another dating site with the word, "brony" plastered on it in a desperate attempt to gain popularity.  It's a 100% legit "we intentionally went out of our way to make this" site.  The last site like this was just another dating site with a search filter on it.


----------



## Ames (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, I laughed pretty hard at this:
> http://bronymate.com/
> It's not even another dating site with the word, "brony" plastered on it in a desperate attempt to gain popularity.  It's a 100% legit "we intentionally went out of our way to make this" site.  The last site like this was just another dating site with a search filter on it.



I love it when /mlp/ jumps on this shit and floods it with a tidal wave of spaghetti-dripping profiles.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So my octavia and vinyl scratch vinyl toys came in the mail today, and my niece visited today.  It was cute cause she wanted to play with all the toys I have and her reaction to them was, "This one(octavia) and this one(vinyl scratch) are married.  These two live next door and married too(lyra and bonbon).  These two are married as well(derpy and doctor whooves)."  It was cute cause by shear coincidence she lined up every most popular shipping pairs and she doesn't know of the fandom or shipping or anything of the sort, she just likes the show.  The force is strong with this one.


Also apparently europe has a new cgi show coming out.  I think no one will ever again be able to argue that mlp being a cartoon is a downside considering the alternative would be cgi like this:
[YT]Bv4NwK2BNXA[/YT]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Bv4NwK2BNXA


What the actual fuck is this monstrosity they call "entertainment"?


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Okay, I laughed pretty hard at this:
> http://bronymate.com/
> It's not even another dating site with the word, "brony" plastered on it in a desperate attempt to gain popularity.  It's a 100% legit "we intentionally went out of our way to make this" site.  The last site like this was just another dating site with a search filter on it.



I wonder if who you ship Rainbow Dash with determines who they pair you with? It's the only logical way to determine a couple's compatibility after all.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I am so happy that my store sells MLP dolls but they always fuck up Rainbow Dash's eyes. They give her Fluttershy's eyes. 
It looks so WEIRD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> No offense, but considering that millions of people claim to work for studio b or know someone that works for studio b even uzumaki naruto wouldn't believe it.




I'll be honest - there's no point in any further discussion on this topic. I could have Amy Keating Rogers, Her older sister, her brother, her son, her husband, and my cousin in the room all holding up MLP Toys and the script to the episode(s) she wrote and you still would think "That's a photoshop".  


Ah, I'm seeing people hoping Season 4 will have some romance in it. If that's the case, then I'd personally hope that the Season 4 Finale becomes the _series_ finale.  Romance has its way of taking over the show and all of a character.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



LegitWaterfall said:


> What the actual fuck is this monstrosity they call "entertainment"?



On behalf of all Europeans I would like to give my humble, sincere apologies for this.

It looks like one part sweatshop cgi and one part trying too hard.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



JamesB said:


> I love it when /mlp/ jumps on this shit and floods it with a tidal wave of spaghetti-dripping profiles.


You know for all the shit they get, /mlp/ is nowhere near the worst part of the fandom.  They also make us laugh once in a while.


Hakar Kerarmor said:


> On behalf of all Europeans I would like to give my humble, sincere apologies for this.
> 
> It looks like one part sweatshop cgi and one part trying too hard.


Just think, imagine if mlp:fim was cgi instead?


Digitalpotato said:


> Ah, I'm seeing people hoping Season 4 will have some romance in it. If that's the case, then I'd personally hope that the Season 4 Finale becomes the _series_ finale.  Romance has its way of taking over the show and all of a character.


*crosses fingers
Please be vinyl scratch x octavia, or lyra x bonbon. . . Hey don't look at me like that, it could happen one day in that hasbro is like disney when it comes to the topic of glbt.  If you don't get what I mean both companies are ranked high on the equality index and such.  What I mean by that is like how one of disney's shows is now featuring a lesbian couple and they don't give a fuck what soccer moms think.  If mlp were to have a same-sex couple their toyline would be sold out completely.  If anything a same-sex couple in mlp would be a good thing cause the show's purpose is to sell merchandise.  If there was a same-sex couple in the show soccer moms would stop buying their kids the toys, BUT like with other shows that sell toys after featuring a same-sex couple their toy sales pierced the heavens.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I am a Friendship is Magic fan, but I am not a brony and if anyone were to call me that to my face they would find my fist in theirs.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fibriel Solaer said:


> I am a Friendship is Magic fan, but I am not a brony and if anyone were to call me that to my face they would find my fist in theirs.



Okay... 

Also that horrible vid CF posted reminds me of Winx club for some reason.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fibriel Solaer said:


> I am a Friendship is Magic fan, but I am not a brony and if anyone were to call me that to my face they would find my fist in theirs.



Watch out everypony, we've got a badflank over here.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fibriel Solaer said:


> I am a Friendship is Magic fan, but I am not a brony and if anyone were to call me that to my face they would find my fist in theirs.


A brony is someone who watches My Little Pony but is outside of the intended target audience, so by definition you are one. It would be more accurate just to say don't engage yourself in the fandom or something.

Also, put away that tough guy attitude.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
> If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.



I want this to happen so goddamn bad. I mean seeing as I have zero stake in the actual show anymore, the amount of drama this would cause would be absolutely amazing. Come on Hasbro, give me the chocolate...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Come on Hasbro, give me the chocolate...



As long as you give them that sweet, sweet dough.


----------



## Conker (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Fibriel Solaer said:


> I am a Friendship is Magic fan, but I am not a brony and if anyone were to call me that to my face they would find my fist in theirs.


ITT: ITG

Holy shit a post made of acronyms!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
> If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.



Yeah, that looks way too much like a cheap knock-off to me to take seriously.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
> If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.



The fact that it's in some Asian langage should be an immediate warning flag.



CannonFodder said:


> *crosses fingers
> Please be vinyl scratch x octavia, or lyra x bonbon. . . Hey don't look at me like that, it could happen one day in that hasbro is like disney when it comes to the topic of glbt.  If you don't get what I mean both companies are ranked high on the equality index and such.  What I mean by that is like how one of disney's shows is now featuring a lesbian couple and they don't give a fuck what soccer moms think.  If mlp were to have a same-sex couple their toyline would be sold out completely.  If anything a same-sex couple in mlp would be a good thing cause the show's purpose is to sell merchandise.  If there was a same-sex couple in the show soccer moms would stop buying their kids the toys, BUT like with other shows that sell toys after featuring a same-sex couple their toy sales pierced the heavens.



Actually, if it's a set of background characters, that probably could work out. 
See that's the thing with romance - when you inject romance into a series that had previously not had romance in it before, it.... kind of has a tendency to take over characters. 

"Remember back when we used to talk about saving the world from starvation or learned about friendship?"
"Yeah?"
"I miss those days."
"Who says we ca-OH my goodness look at the time I have to meet Cardboard Cutout for a date!"
"OH my goodness! I promised Romeo Heartthrob I'd be on a date!"
"Quick, we need to make sure we work them into every conversation and how they're worked into every scene involving us."
"Indeed."


I'm not some anti-romantic person who thinks everyone shouldn't have romances - it's just hard to write a romance in these shows without it taking over a characters' personality.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
> If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.



wait, alicorn fluttershy?.. yes. all my yes.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
> If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.



Maybe Megan wrote herself into a corner with the whole ALICRON TWEELOT and "she won't outlive her friends!" promise.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
> If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.


The "cheap (and failed) knockoff" chance is still too high for "guess the rumors are true"
Or are there any other reasons to believe all alicorn mane?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> The "cheap (and failed) knockoff" chance is still too high for "guess the rumors are true"
> Or are there any other reasons to believe all alicorn mane?


Taobao is the chinese company that actually makes the toys you buy.  It's also why you can buy toys before they even come out.  The question is whether or not alicorn fluttershy is going to actually happen in the show, or if it's just a toy.


Digitalpotato said:


> Actually, if it's a set of background characters, that probably could work out.
> See that's the thing with romance - when you inject romance into a series that had previously not had romance in it before, it.... kind of has a tendency to take over characters.
> 
> "Remember back when we used to talk about saving the world from starvation or learned about friendship?"
> ...


Which is why I think it could work out if it was two background characters.  If octavia & vinyl, or lyra & bon bon were canonized as a couple you'd have to seriously search hard to find someone that actually would hate it.  The reason why flash sentry and twilight weren't popular, and thank fucking christ it never went anywhere, is that the character was inserted for the sole purpose of fulfilling a romantic role.

If it's two already existing non-main six characters it could work.

It's also why cadance's popularity flopped compared to luna and celestia.  Cadance and Shining armor were introduced to fulfill a romantic role.  She's not unpopular, rather she and shining armor are nowhere near as popular as celestia and luna, and that's cause they were introduced to fulfill that role.

In order for a romance in the show to work it would have to be like what you said, background characters.  Secondary characters would work too, but if the main six were to have a romantic relationship they would have to introduce it over the course of several seasons instead of just popping out.  That would take serious work to try and make it work; knowing hasbro though they would want to just pop it out of nowhere and no matter what it's going to fizzle.  The only exemptions is a relationship already existing or the main six with another one of the main six.  Like rarity and spike would work(obviously spike would have to grow up first), the others just would not work cause it would take entire seasons to work.


PastryOfApathy said:


> I want this to happen so goddamn bad. I mean seeing as I have zero stake in the actual show anymore, the amount of drama this would cause would be absolutely amazing. Come on Hasbro, give me the chocolate...


I want it to happen too, even though I don't like alicorns, cause I want it to flop as well.  Celestia?  Flop in popularity(Luna is way more popular, even with kids).  Cadance?  Flop in popularity(Chrysalis is far more popular.  That's pretty bad when the villain is far more popular than the character you were trying to introduce).  If fluttershy becomes a princess too then yeah her popularity is going to flop.  If everyone else in the main six becomes alicorns then yeah that's going to be a massive flop.

I want to see it happen just to see it flop.  If the main six flop in popularity cause of them becoming alicorns then what are they going to do to make sure the show remains popular?  If the main six are no longer popular then I'm going to be laughing all the way to the way to season 5.  The reason why is hasbro has buttfucked themselves monetarily.  With how much money they have invested in the show they HAVE to continue the show, but if the main six are no longer print money then what do they have left to continue the money train?  If they end the show then it's gg hasbro.  The most probable outcome is that they'll be forced to give more popular characters more air time.  That's why I want to see it happen, to watch the fandom burn and watch as hasbro is forced to give the other characters a hell of a lot more screen time or let their franchise go toxic.

Tl:dr; I don't just want to see it happen just cause of the drama it will cause, but because they'll accidentally make the main six soo unpopular that it will force hasbro to give them more screen time to other characters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*edt
So apparently the season 4 opener was leaked. . .
[YT]O5zGkqAWsWE[/YT]
It's "Spike at your service" bad.

The good news:  The rest of the main six are NOT becoming princesses or alicorns.  The rest of the main six are not butchered.  It's otherwise a pretty decent episode.
The bad news:  Twilight and Celestia get SUPER butchered.  Everything else is fine though.

If you are one of those people debating whether or not to leave the fandom or you're a fan of Twilight or Celestia don't watch it; just skip to the next episode cause the opener goes EXACTLY how you think it is.


----------



## Saga (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Whelp, I guess the rumors are true-
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PbQEQa5d7...gNZQ/s1600/T2n9RGXrNaXXXXXXXX_!!907806781.jpg
> If the rumors that all of the main six are going to be then the internet's going to EXPLODE michael bay style in drama.


I can't even image how many holes are going to be bored into the asses of those for some hanky-panky.


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I hope the rest of season 4 goes good if you say the opener is bad, and twilight gets tweaked a bit, I hate the whole "she's somehow an alicorn suddenly with no explanation." bullshit.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> I hate the whole "she's somehow an alicorn suddenly with no explanation." bullshit.


What do you mean? It's been leading up to it ever since the very first episode. Sure, it was a little rushed, but it's definitely not out of left field or anything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> I hope the rest of season 4 goes good if you say the opener is bad, and twilight gets tweaked a bit, I hate the whole "she's somehow an alicorn suddenly with no explanation." bullshit.


Err. . about that. . I'll spare you the long explanation.  It's a rehash of the season 1 opener.  This time, instead of Celestia being afk to have twilight learn about friendship, Celestia and Luna are afk so that Twilight learns about "being a princess" and all that, but in reality it's a rehash of Lesson Zero's moral.  Luna didn't get butchered though, cause the flashback was actually kind of cool.  Celestia got hella butchered cause if Equestria was real you would probably start hitting the shit out of her going, "HOW *punch* THE *punch* FUCK *punch* WAS *punch* SOMEONE *punch* AS STUPID *punch* AS YOU *punch* THE RULER *punch* OF A *punch* NATION *punch* FOR A *punch* THOUSAND YEARS? *FALCON PAUNCH!*"

In short:  Rehash of season 1 episodes one and two, with Lesson Zero's moral.  It's a decent episode, but you're going to want to choke Twilight and Celestia after it.

If you took out Twilight and Celestia it would have been a pretty decent opener actually.


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> In short: Rehash of season 1 episodes one and two, with Lesson Zero's moral. It's a decent episode, but you're going to want to choke Twilight and Celestia after it.



Haha, I wanted to do that at the season 3 finale, but I'm just hoping their characters get fixed during the season, and I kinda like how celestia is the perfect troll/horrible leader. I get many laughs from it.


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The bad news:  Twilight and Celestia get SUPER butchered.  Everything else is fine though.



I'm afraid I don't understand what you're getting at.
How Did Twilight and Celestia get butchered? We barely know anything about it, and the premise doesn't seem to indicate any of that


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand what you're getting at.
> How Did Twilight and Celestia get butchered? We barely know anything about it, and the premise doesn't seem to indicate any of that


To make a extremely short summary Celestia gets butchered in that trollestia is all but confirmed, cause the entire time during the episode she was gone so that Twilight would learn a lesson.  Celestia gets butchered in this regard in that not caring about endangering a entire nation just so your pupil can learn a moral lesson is a extremely bad moral lesson.  With nightmare moon Celestia at least realized that Twilight and here friends were the only ones that could save her sister.  Here it's just fucking terrible cause of how forced it is.  With the dragon in season 1 that was a bad idea in that Celestia dealt with a dragon by sending her pupil, who could have gotten eaten.  Here it's worse in that not only did she endanger Twilight and her friend's lives, but she endangered all of equestria's lives.  If Equestria and Celestia were real then Celestia would be executed for treason under criminal neglect.  What is worse is that how the elements of harmony disappear makes me want to slap the shit out of Celestia.

Twilight gets hella butchered in that the whole episode revolves around her learning how to be a princess.  While the premise is good, the execution is terrible.  Criminally neglecting a entire nation just so your graduated pupil can learn how to deal with being a ruler of a nation is fucking terrible premise.  Not to mention that Twilight has already learned that exact lesson of balancing responsibilities back in lesson zero and that while Twilight in Lesson Zero endangered a town to fulfill her role as a student, Celestia on the other hand endangered a entire nation to fulfill her role as a mentor.

The reason why the episode is so fucking terrible is that the moral lesson is that it's okay to endanger other people's lives(not even fucking kidding her) just to teach a person a moral lesson.  There is barely even a moral in the episode like how they used to have them.

The entire moral in a nutshell, "Thanks Princess Celestia for endangering millions of lives to teach me to not get overburdened with responsibility when I have already learned this lesson two seasons ago". . . Also I'm just going to spoiler this cause it's totally fucking obvious, Celestia talked Luna into thinking her plan was good so that's where they are.  They are afk cause Celestia thought her plan was a good idea.

That is why the two episodes are bad, cause Celestia and Twilight become toxic characters in that chances are half of the fandom after the episodes air are just going to outright quit the fandom outright.  It is literally objectively THE WORST episode in that if someone does like the underlying story(not the side stuff, some of it is actually cool) they should feel bad as a person for liking it and I literally feel dirty(not in the sexual way) for having partially liked the episode.  If you remove Twilight and Celestia from the episode it's actually pretty good, and some of the season 3 finale rumors are actually true(not saying which, cause I shat a brix when one thing happened and then jumped for joy); however the parts with Twilight Sparkle and Celestia are an Uwe Boll movie level bad.  Nothing on this physical earth, the afterlife, parallel universes, alternate realities could possibly redeem Twilight after this episode.  When you eventually watch it then if you still like Twilight Sparkle or Celestia after it you should feel bad as a person.


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Just to be clear, you're talking about the season 4 opener, right?


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The tolerance is weak in the above conversation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> Just to be clear, you're talking about the season 4 opener, right?


Yes.  In the next few days when the internet inevitably puts it on youtube or such, prepare for a MASSIVE disappointment.


Midnight Gear said:


> The tolerance is weak in the above conversation.


I'm trying my best god damn it, but it's getting the actual ending of ghosts and goblins level of difficult to like the new episode.  

I'm going to sign out for the night and contemplate my life and where I went wrong.


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ok, I'll ask you another question. Have you somehow managed to see this episode before the rest of us? Because you can't make an assessment like that after only reading a somewhat vague paragraph of the premise. How can you even call something "literally objectively THE WORST episode" ever, without having ever seen it?

Here is what we know so far:
-Twilight is learning how to balance her new responsibilities as a princess
- Princess Luna and Princess Celestia are missing for reasons unknown
- A new enemy probably has something to do with it
- The origins of the Elements of Harmony are involved somehow

Nowhere in there states that Celestia has abandoned her posts to teach Twilight a lesson. Nowhere in there even implies half of the things you're complaining about. Maybe the episode will be shit, or maybe it will be amazing, but going off on a long winded rant about your *perceived* problems with an episode that you have yet to see really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

What do you guys think of Return of harmony? Discord is the best and this episode made me the brony I am today.


----------



## Leon (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I actually like discord lol, one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> I actually like discord lol, one of my favorite characters.


Him and Fluttershy are my favorites. Discord's a classic troll for what he did to Fluttershy.


----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aggybyte said:


> Him and Fluttershy are my favorites. Discord's a classic troll for what he did to Fluttershy.


 FlutterShy is definitly my favorite pony, and Discord villian.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> Ok, I'll ask you another question. Have you somehow managed to see this episode before the rest of us? Because you can't make an assessment like that after only reading a somewhat vague paragraph of the premise. How can you even call something "literally objectively THE WORST episode" ever, without having ever seen it?
> 
> Here is what we know so far:
> -Twilight is learning how to balance her new responsibilities as a princess
> ...



I know it's CF but do note_* the mention of the leaked video.*_


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I know it's CF but do note_* the mention of the leaked video.*_


Ok, am I missing something here? Where was there a leaked video?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> Ok, am I missing something here? Where was there a leaked video?



It was mentioned in the post in which is obvious you didn't read completely through. Not sure where not that it matters as it's probably been taken down by now


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> It was mentioned in the post in which is obvious you didn't read completely through. Not sure where not that it matters as it's probably been taken down by now


Ok, I read through that post a few times. I'm not seeing anything about a leak, unless you're saying that it was implied.

Also, where the hell did you even supposedly view this?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's "Spike at your service" bad.



I rather liked that episode...

Now, if it were _Owl's well that ends well_ bad...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> Ok, I read through that post a few times. I'm not seeing anything about a leak, unless you're saying that it was implied.
> 
> Also, where the hell did you even supposedly view this?


The same guy that leaked EQG, he posted it on mega.


Aleu said:


> It was mentioned in the post in which is obvious you  didn't read completely through. Not sure where not that it matters as  it's probably been taken down by now


Back for a little bit then going back to calming down.  The reason why I  don't post a link to the leaked opener is that during season two one of  the people on here, I forgot which one, posted a link to the leaked  hearts and hooves day episode and got in big trouble for it.  I really  don't want to wind up getting banned for posting it.

Now that I've calmed down a little bit I think the reason why I'm so pissed off at the opener.

The  whole series revolved around having positive role models for girls, but  man how twilight is now acting is like the prime example of a anti-role  model.  The moral they were going for was for that women in power to  balance their work and their personal lives, but holy fuck do they miss  the target.  When you think about the episode in depth it's not saying  that there's nothing wrong with women in power so long as they have a  healthy personal life so much as saying it's okay to endanger millions  of lives to make a point.  The idea of making a episode saying that it's  okay for women to hold positions of power in a society as long as  they're not neglecting their friends and family in the process is a good  notion, but it fails big time at getting that across.

The  episode didn't make me angry cause of princess twilight, but cause the  moral when you seriously sit down and think about is, "The needs of the  one or the few outweigh the needs of the many" which completely is the  opposite of what the elements of harmony represent.  The elements of  harmony when you think about the individual ones they all represent  putting others before one's self and to do good for others.  The moral  lesson in the opener makes me question whether or not Celestia can no  longer use them cause there's new elements of harmony or that she no  longer represents the elements of harmony. With her intentionally doing this  crap I will not be surprised if celestia becomes a villain.

This opener makes me angry  not as a brony, or cause it buttfucks all the moral lessons of the last  three seasons; rather it makes me angry as a person and a individual  that the moral lesson is telling little girls that potentially hurting others to get what  you want is okay.(Although no one was seriously injured they could have died)


I am not going to ever show my nieces or nephew this episode cause chances are they're going to wind up beating the shit out of their classmates to get a toy they have.  That is the moral lesson of the episode, that it's okay to potentially hurt others to get something.  I have a feeling that this episode is going to get banned cause I would place good money on the little kids who watch it wind up beating the shit out of others to get stuff.

Tl:dr; $50 on this episode getting banned cause chances are little kids are going to be beating the living shit out of each other.


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ok then, if you can't link it out of fear of getting banned, care to explain why this is the only damn site that a leak has been mentioned?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> Ok then, if you can't link it out of fear of getting banned, care to explain why this is the only damn site that a leak has been mentioned?



Places aren't going to advertise a leaked video for one, for two "leaked" heavily implies that it was posting without knowledge of most of the fans. People are expecting the episode to be released later (i don't know when). I caught a leaked episode of Dexter the day before it was supposed to have aired but I didn't see anyone else shitting themselves all "ERMAGERD LEAKED VIDEO". No, it was quietly taken down with no mention.


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Places aren't going to advertise a leaked video for one, for two "leaked" heavily implies that it was posting without knowledge of most of the fans. People are expecting the episode to be released later (i don't know when). I caught a leaked episode of Dexter the day before it was supposed to have aired but I didn't see anyone else shitting themselves all "ERMAGERD LEAKED VIDEO". No, it was quietly taken down with no mention.



Yes, yes they would advertise it. It's happened before, I've been there. What you're saying is bullshit.

Hell, Hearts and Hooves Day and Woderbolts Academy were both leaked before they were aired and those were plastered everywhere. EQD even put out a statement about it. I remember the dozens of threads about WA on /mlp/, and the pages of screen caps on derpibooru.

If there really was a leak, the fandom wouldn't be discussing a one paragraph premise, they'd be talking about the damn leak. Do you honestly think that the sole viewer of said episode is some random guy on a furry forum that refuses to share? Guess what, people make shit up all the time, and this is a clear example of it


----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So basically, umadbro cause he no share linkie?


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> So basically, umadbro cause he no share linkie?


Not even mad
Just calling him out on making shit up


----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

usoevenmad, who's to say he's making shit up? Because you think so? It's against forum rules to link to such things.


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> usoevenmad, who's to say he's making shit up? Because you think so? It's against forum rules to link to such things.


Oh God
Again as I stated, had there been a leak, everyone would have known by now. It wouldn't have been limited to just one guy on a furry forum. I don't take people at their word when all evidence points to the contrary.

If he actually did see it, how about he type up a good summery of what went on, and then in a month, when the episode airs and his summery is correct, then I will I'll admit I was wrong, but until such timeI am not going to take the word of some guy on a forum who claims to be the only one to watch a leaked episode


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> Oh God
> Again as I stated, had there been a leak, everyone would have known by now. It wouldn't have been limited to just one guy on a furry forum. I don't take people at their word when all evidence points to the contrary.
> 
> If he actually did see it, *how about he type up a good summery of what went on, *and then in a month, when the episode airs and his summery is correct, then I will I'll admit I was wrong, but until such timeI am not going to take the word of some guy on a forum who claims to be the only one to watch a leaked episode



You mean like...what he already did that you happened to have ignored?


----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You mean like...what he already did that you happened to have ignored?



I couldn't slap the "this button" hard enough with my cock to convey my eagerness to This this, so, This. :v


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You mean like...what he already did that you happened to have ignored?


He didn't type a summery, he typed a vague rant.
Perhaps I should have clarified 
I mean a summery that goes into detail on what exactly the story was. He did not do that in whatever ramblings he was going at back there


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I rather liked that episode...
> 
> Now, if it were _Owl's well that ends well_ bad...


I rather like that episode. Was one of the first ones I saw actually.


----------



## Mr. Swagg (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> He didn't type a summery, he typed a vague rant.
> Perhaps I should have clarified
> I mean a summery that goes into detail on what exactly the story was. He did not do that in whatever ramblings he was going at back there



I couldn't agree with you more.
Cannon did not say anything specific. All he did was talk about Twilight and Celestia. NOT ONCE did he ever mention:
1. The Everfree Forest
2. The Elements of Harmony
3. The Mysterious Foe

Obviously, he is a liar.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mr. Swagg said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.
> Cannon did not say anything specific. All he did was talk about Twilight and Celestia. NOT ONCE did he ever mention:
> 1. The Everfree Forest
> 2. The Elements of Harmony
> ...


All of those are in the official synopsis for the episode, just so you know.



> The fourth season begins with a revealing two-part premiere in which the newly crowned Princess Twilight must balance her new royal duties and her friendship with the other ponies. Amid preparations for the Summer Sun Celebration in Canterlot , Princesses Celestia and Luna go missing and the Everfree Forest is taking over Equestria . These unexpected turn of events sends Princess Twilight and her pony friends on a quest to discover a mysterious foe who threatens to destroy everyt hing . It is all up to Princess Twilight and her friends to help save Equestria from being destroyed. As part of the journey, Princess Twilight is given the chance to discover the secret behind the Elements of Harmony.
> 
> â€œMy Little Pony Friendship is Magicâ€ follows the magical Princess Twilight Sparkle and her trusted assistant Spike, who live in Ponyville in the enchanted land of Eq uestria, along with her colorful pony friends â€“ honest Applejack, generous Rarity, kind Fluttershy, loyal Rainbow Dash and fun - loving Pinkie Pie. Together, they teach one another valuable lessons about the most powerful magic of all â€“ the magic of friendship!


----------



## Willow (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sketchy-Mouse said:


> Yes, yes they would advertise it. It's happened before, I've been there. What you're saying is bullshit.


You know people can get in a ton of trouble for leaking stuff like this right?



> If there really was a leak, the fandom wouldn't be discussing a one paragraph premise, they'd be talking about the damn leak. Do you honestly think that the sole viewer of said episode is some random guy on a furry forum that refuses to share? Guess what, people make shit up all the time, and this is a clear example of it


What you're basically saying is, "because I didn't see it, it didn't happen". 
Stop that. 



Mr. Swagg said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.
> Cannon did not say anything specific. All he did was talk about Twilight and Celestia. NOT ONCE did he ever mention:
> 1. The Everfree Forest
> 2. The Elements of Harmony
> ...


Your skills in deductive reasoning are remarkable.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Mr. Swagg said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.
> Cannon did not say anything specific. All he did was talk about Twilight and Celestia. NOT ONCE did he ever mention:
> 1. The Everfree Forest
> 2. The Elements of Harmony
> ...


Did you sign up JUST to post that?

I smell a sock-puppet


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Did you sign up JUST to post that?
> 
> I smell a sock-puppet



Wait hold on, are you saying someone would just lie on the internet to boost their self-esteem!?! These are serious, and quite frankly outrageous accusations you're throwing around here.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Wait hold on, are you saying someone would just lie on the internet to boost their self-esteem!?! These are serious, and quite frankly outrageous accusations you're throwing around here.


Well I am a serious and, quite frankly, outrageous person...so there.


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Did you sign up JUST to post that?
> 
> I smell a sock-puppet



Wasn't me. I might be having an argument on a furry forum, but I'm not that pathetic, yet



Willow said:


> You know people can get in a ton of trouble for leaking stuff like this right?
> 
> 
> What you're basically saying is, "because I didn't see it, it didn't happen".
> Stop that.



Again, leaks have happened several times in the fandom. There were no lawsuits being tossed around, or anything of that matter. But within hours, everyone in the fandom knew about it. He even said that he got the leak from "the guy that leaked EQG" which I'd love to know what he means by that. Is he talking about someone who recorded the movie in the theater? Because there were about several people that did that. And the revelation of EQD came from a company magazine of some sorts. Considering that he is the only person in any site I've seen to have even mentioned a leak (I've checked), all evidence points to him being full of shit.

Honestly I'm getting the sense that we're all getting rused here, and he's probably amused that people here are gullible to belive him, and that someone is typing all this shit up to argue against him.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Can we just say the sky is falling (again) and be done with it?


----------



## Mr. Swagg (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Willow said:


> Your skills in deductive reasoning are remarkable.


Let me rephrase what I said:

Note that Cannon only talks about Twilight and Celestia. The information he uses is within the information we've gotten from the premise. To make his argument, he doesn't really need to see the opener. He only needed the information from the premise.

And even if he did in fact see the opener, I think that he is blowing this thing extremely out of proportion.

I still don't see his reasoning behind Celestia "endangering everyone's lives." If she really is, then who or what is the supposed _threat_ that would exist after Celestia and Luna give their position *to another princess?

*One more thing, Cannon. Remember: This is a _kids_ show we're talking about. Not only that, but it's also a _cartoon_. Don't think of  it as realistic, because..._it's not_. It can be unrealistic and break the barriers of what is existent and what is non-existent.


----------



## Ames (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

ow my pancreas

[yt]vs92C0Kalp8[/yt]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Well I am a serious and, quite frankly, *outrageous* person...so there.



 Showtime Synergy...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

With regards to what this thing is.... I'll have to wait until I see it myself. 

I'm pretty hard to disappoint - I wasn't even disappointed with Equestria Girls.  Though to be fair, with that, I was expecting trash, and got trash.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Here's a animation:
[YT]ryCk5dS2ulM[/YT]

I have a sudden urge to eat healthy for some reason.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh, this is going to cause so much butthurt...

And I love it.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh, this is going to cause so much butthurt...
> 
> And I love it.



That is just amazing lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh, this is going to cause so much butthurt...
> 
> And I love it.


And you would be right
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=181220079

Oh boy here comes the drama train.
To make a long story short kkat, author of fallout equestria, stated that no side fics or fanfics in the FoE universe are actually canon to FoE.  People are not happy, not happy at all.  Like ragequit the fandom levels of not happy.


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And you would be right
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=181220079
> 
> Oh boy here comes the drama train.
> To make a long story short kkat, author of fallout equestria, stated that no side fics or fanfics in the FoE universe are actually canon to FoE.  People are not happy, not happy at all.  Like ragequit the fandom levels of not happy.


That's hilarious for two reasons:

1) Fallout Equestria isn't canon to the regular show, so talks of continuity are already silly
2) Of course he doesn't think the fanfics based on his fanfics are canon. Why would he? 

Stupid bronies can fuck off and die.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh boy here comes the drama train.
> To make a long story short kkat, author of fallout equestria, stated that no side fics or fanfics in the FoE universe are actually canon to FoE.  People are not happy, not happy at all.  Like ragequit the fandom levels of not happy.


That's incredibly stupid.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have discovered your problem after having been able to replicate it in the lab.

Fallout Equestria Community.

That's the problem.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

gud


----------



## Sharg (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



XoPachi said:


> gud



Wut game is that?


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sharg said:


> Wut game is that?


Blacklight Retribution, I believe.


----------



## Wakboth (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That's hilarious for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Fallout Equestria isn't canon to the regular show, so talks of continuity are already silly
> 2) Of course he doesn't think the fanfics based on his fanfics are canon. Why would he?


Yeah. Why would he want to shackle himself to other people's fics? That would be just silly. All in all, a proper tempest in a teacup.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> Yeah. Why would he want to shackle himself to other people's fics? That would be just silly. All in all, a proper tempest in a teacup.


Man, it's still going on too.

I like some of the fallout equestria fanfics and that, but why is it so hard for people to understand that FoE isn't canon?  The sad thing is that what is going on in the FoE community right now summarized is that the community built up such a massive lore extending millions of words long and built up such a fictional world that now that kkat went, "Yeah it's not canon" it's gut punched all of the lore.  I may thought the original fallout equestria was average, but I have to give major props here to kkat for saying that they realize it's not canon even though tens of thousands of people are mad at her for saying so.  That takes some balls to actively piss off your fanbase to speak reason.

Hell I've had page long arguments against people trying to claim that FoE is canon and using the logic of, "well the lore says" or people saying that I have to read 57 pages worth of lore to continue talking about it when all I asked was a simple question.

+1 respect to kkat

If I had to summarize why the FoE community makes so many terribad fanfics versus the number of actually good fanfics is that the people who make FoE fanfics fall into two categories-
A)Durr hurr I know the lore so I gud writer and make alicorn princess to save the days from the evil villain
B)Hey I like this story universe, it's kind of cool


----------



## Conker (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is newish I think

[yt]-Z7UnO66q9w[/yt]

I don't. I just don't...


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I can't wait for season four.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> This is newish I think
> 
> [yt]-Z7UnO66q9w[/yt]
> 
> I don't. I just don't...



That was pretty badass. Rarity's character and Pinkie's were dead on.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Man, it's still going on too.
> 
> I like some of the fallout equestria fanfics and that, but why is it so hard for people to understand that FoE isn't canon?  The sad thing is that what is going on in the FoE community right now summarized is that the community built up such a massive lore extending millions of words long and built up such a fictional world that now that kkat went, "Yeah it's not canon" it's gut punched all of the lore.  I may thought the original fallout equestria was average, but I have to give major props here to kkat for saying that they realize it's not canon even though tens of thousands of people are mad at her for saying so.  That takes some balls to actively piss off your fanbase to speak reason.
> 
> ...



Why is it so hard for people to understand that FoE isn't canon?

Easy: Grimderp.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Why is it so hard for people to understand that FoE isn't canon?
> 
> Easy: Grimderp.


Wow, they are actually ragequiting the fandom.  I'm not joking either.  I thought it was just a empty threat, but the FoE community really is legitimately having ragequits cause of the fact it's officially not canon.  This is kind of sad and funny.  It sucks for the writers and that, cause a lot of writers are taking it calmly, but their editors and stuff are leaving and leaving the writers up the creek without a paddle. It's kind of funny.

Not in the, "HAHAHAHA I'm dying sense" so much as a "Wow, you're actually leaving the brony fandom cause your fanfic isn't canon?" sort of funny.

If you currently are reading a fallout equestria fanfic and it all of a sudden recently got canceled or the editing team suddenly changed now you know why.  Talk about a proper shitstorm in a teacup.


----------



## Conker (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wow, they are actually ragequiting the fandom.  I'm not joking either.  I thought it was just a empty threat, but the FoE community really is legitimately having ragequits cause of the fact it's officially not canon.  This is kind of sad and funny.  It sucks for the writers and that, cause a lot of writers are taking it calmly, but their editors and stuff are leaving and leaving the writers up the creek without a paddle. It's kind of funny.
> 
> Not in the, "HAHAHAHA I'm dying sense" so much as a "Wow, you're actually leaving the brony fandom cause your fanfic isn't canon?" sort of funny.
> 
> If you currently are reading a fallout equestria fanfic and it all of a sudden recently got canceled or the editing team suddenly changed now you know why.  Talk about a proper shitstorm in a teacup.


The stupidity in the borny community isn't what surprised me here; what surprised me is that the fanfics and fanfic writers have their own editing team. 

I'm scared.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Wow, they are actually ragequiting the fandom.  I'm not joking either.  I thought it was just a empty threat, but the FoE community really is legitimately having ragequits cause of the fact it's officially not canon.  This is kind of sad and funny.  It sucks for the writers and that, cause a lot of writers are taking it calmly, but their editors and stuff are leaving and leaving the writers up the creek without a paddle. It's kind of funny.
> 
> Not in the, "HAHAHAHA I'm dying sense" so much as a "Wow, you're actually leaving the brony fandom cause your fanfic isn't canon?" sort of funny.
> 
> If you currently are reading a fallout equestria fanfic and it all of a sudden recently got canceled or the editing team suddenly changed now you know why.  Talk about a proper shitstorm in a teacup.



No wait, let me get this straight. They are quitting the *entire* fandom because their fanfics of a fanfic aren't canon to that fanfic?
I... I don't even have anything to compare that to. It's one thing to say "Well, fuck you and your stupid fanfic then!", but this?

Well, good riddance.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> No wait, let me get this straight. They are quitting the *entire* fandom because their fanfics of a fanfic aren't canon to that fanfic?
> I... I don't even have anything to compare that to. It's one thing to say "Well, fuck you and your stupid fanfic then!", but this?
> 
> Well, good riddance.


Correction; they're quitting the entire *fandom* because their fanfics of a fanfic aren't canon to the franchise it's based off of.

Yeah, good riddance to them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Correction; they're quitting the entire *fandom* because their fanfics of a fanfic aren't canon to the franchise it's based off of.



And they only just figured this out?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And they only just figured this out?



You do know that those people are usually the butts of jokes to even BRINOs, right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And they only just figured this out?


Short answer:  Yes.

Long answer:  The FoE extended lore is so contrived and has been retconned so much to keep it in line with canon that any logical flaws in it or any contradictions to mlp canon are automatically argued by someone going, "the lore says".  The basic FoE extended lore summarized is 58 pages long.  The unabridged extended lore for FoE is several thousand pages.

The reason why is that rather than realize fanfics are for entertainment and admitting there's logical flaws in the story they extend the lore to close any logical holes in the extended lore.  So now that actually have to deal with arguments poking holes in the lore they can no longer go, "well the lore says".

The single biggest logical hole in the extended FoE lore is the original Fallout Equestria's epilogue and that after fallout equestria is over the war is over and peace is restored to the wasteland.  So that these people can keep their fanfics in line with canon they ignore fallout equestria's epilogue completely and that by kkat saying that FoE isn't canon to mlp and that no other FoE fanfic isn't canon to the original FoE that completely voids the extended lore thus voiding their fanfics which pissed the fans off.

The reason why the shitstorm is so bad within the FoE community right now is that the people quitting to make it short have no lives.  The extended explanation is that since the now void extended FoE lore is several thousand pages long they spent that much time and energy into learning everything about the extended lore and built it up as some infallible fanfic universe.  Now that the extended lore is void all that time they spent learning every little thing about the fanfic universe is now void as well.

To make a visual analogy to what just happened is that imagined if someone built a upside down pyramid all resting on one brick of their logic saying that, "Fallout Equestria is canon to mlp", now imagine if someone kicked out that brick.  The entire fallout equestria lore is crumbling and I'm laughing at them.

The reason why I'm laughing at them is that within the FoE community ever since I joined it I've been the black sheep of the community.  Ever since I joined the community since day one I've been very vocal about going, "Guys it's a fanfic, it's not canon" and the response for the year and a half by the community has been, "Shut your fucking mouth!  FoE is canon to mlp you idiot!  How dare you say it's not canon" and them constantly trying to shut me up.  The thread on a popular fallout equestria forum all I did after kkat said FoE wasn't canon was post a quote and a title of "told you". . It maxed out on posts in a day.

I'm laughing at their stupidity and how I'm having the last laugh.

Tl:dr; Yes and they just realized they wasted years of their life trying to make the FoE lore so contrived that no one could argue against them and now that it's void they have to *actually* present argument points in a understandable manner rather than just outnerd and outcontrive the person.


----------



## Kkat (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Except no.


  The fact that _Fallout: Equestria_ side stories are not canon isnâ€™t a recent or surprising revelation.  Iâ€™ve been telling this to everyone who asks my permission to write a side story (which they donâ€™t have to, but still do out of respect) for the last two years.  Iâ€™ve only seen two people amongst the fans who have actually had a complaint about that, and both of those were over a year ago.  


  Iâ€™m active on the three largest hubs of the _Fallout: Equestria_ community, and there hasnâ€™t been a single recent person complaining, much less leaving the fandom, over canon.  It is widely accepted that side stories arenâ€™t canon to the original or to each other, and that the original -- as much as it strived to be faithful to what had aired at the time -- isnâ€™t canon to the show.  (Weâ€™ve even had fun discussions about which post-FoE episode marked the clear break between FoEâ€™s reality and the continuously-evolving one of the show.)  In fact, while CannonFodder was crying the end of the community, _Fallout Equestria_ has been enjoying a surge.  The first episode of the radio play recently aired.  The FoE writersâ€™ forum on FIMfiction broke 1000 members.  The RPG development is impressive, with several new online games starting up.  The state of the community is strong.  


I don't doubt that itâ€™s possible he may have stumbled across one or two who did.  But whatever isolated case(s) he is trying to construe as a community-shaking eventâ€¦ just isnâ€™t.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Friendship is manly  and looks awesome :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Kkat said:


> *snip


I didn't know you had a faf.

I must have stumbled across a den of idiocy then, cause christ on a cracker some people just don't know how to take their fanfic not being canon politely. . no wait wrong word, calmly.
Btw the FoE community plays nice on fimfiction cause you're there.  They don't elsewhere.
"Red Eye would have saved the wastes"
"No he wouldn't he was just a idiot mary sue played up as great leader"
"Fuck you bro, he was a great speaker and was a great character"
"No fuck you"
"Fuck you"
"Get a room you two"
and then they fucked.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I didn't know you had a faf.
> 
> I must have stumbled across a den of idiocy then, cause christ on a cracker some people just don't know how to take their fanfic not being canon politely. . no wait wrong word, calmly.
> Btw the FoE community plays nice on fimfiction cause you're there.  They don't elsewhere.
> ...



The fact that FO:E fags have successfully created something worse than the main brony fandom is just amazing. I'm not even being sarcastic like they seriously deserve an award.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> The fact that FO:E fags have successfully created something worse than the main brony fandom is just amazing. I'm not even being sarcastic like they seriously deserve an award.


You know it's kind of sad that the brony fandom is doubly screwed if you want to just hang out with normal people.  You either have people from EqD who go around attacking sites and creating tumblr "movements" to, "keep pony pure" or you get groups like the FO:E community, that while they act nice upfront and around the main sites are kind of dicks to people who aren't that level of no-life they are, who are so underground that hipsters think you've gone too far.  If you want to hang out with the "mainstream" bronies, but don't want to deal with people who think it's okay to harass artists just cause they draw something they don't like then you're screwed.  If you want to hang out with the smaller groups yeah a lot of them are cool, but you'll probably hang out with a group that will chew your face off for disagreeing with them.

Brony communities in sites to avoid:  EqD(Don't just don't), youtube bronies(Again just don't), DA bronies(Depends on the individual artist, but a lot of them are on soapboxes), Tumblr(again soapbox movements), furaffinity(. . Do I even need to say anything), the meme sites(Sites like knowyourmeme are notoriously hypocritical and notoriously hypocritical when they're on a soapbox), fimfiction has a ton of asskissers, etc.

It's no wonder why faust did a Q&A on /mlp/ and ponychan, cause while both sites have terrible things, they're not cringeworthy terrible.  If she did a Q&A session with EqD or something the top comment would probably be, "It's a good thing she left the show" or something. . and yes that exact comment has several times on their site became the most popular comment when talking about Lauren pops up.

Tl:dr; Yeah I have to agree there, cause knowing all the problems with the fandom the fact they've actually managed to make something worse they do deserve a medal.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Brony communities in sites to avoid:  EqD(Don't just don't), youtube bronies(Again just don't), DA bronies(Depends on the individual artist, but a lot of them are on soapboxes), Tumblr(again soapbox movements), furaffinity(. . Do I even need to say anything), the meme sites(Sites like knowyourmeme are notoriously hypocritical and notoriously hypocritical when they're on a soapbox), fimfiction has a ton of asskissers, etc.



I'm pretty sure the main issue with most brony sites is that they're  filled to the brim with horrible, horrible ass kissers and suck ups who  refuse to acknowledge any kind of fault in anything. Also they're just  naturally terrible so there's that too.



CannonFodder said:


> It's no wonder why faust did a Q&A on /mlp/ and ponychan, cause while both sites have terrible things, they're not cringeworthy terrible.  If she did a Q&A session with EqD or something the top comment would probably be, "It's a good thing she left the show" or something. . and yes that exact comment has several times on their site became the most popular comment when talking about Lauren pops up.



I'm pretty sure one of the reason she went to /mlp/ was because she felt it was the place for the most honest criticism or something like that, she said it herself. She only went to ponychan (which is just as bad as the rest of them) because everyone whined that she went to "teh evul 4chins".


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm pretty sure the main issue with most brony sites is that they're  filled to the brim with horrible, horrible ass kissers and suck ups who  refuse to acknowledge any kind of fault in anything.


I have to agree with this on the premise of if it weren't true the shitstorm about twilight no longer being top waifu would have ended already instead of lasting ten months.
*pulls out megaphone from hammerspace
This is a public service reminder to people in general on the topic of the twilicorn drama that people are allowed to like different things and different characters and different episodes.  If your waifu is no longer top waifu it's not a big deal.  If you think it's a big deal cause she's no longer top waifu cause she's a princess don't blame the fans accusing people of "not being true fans", rather blame the princess stereotype perpetuated by disney and how it for decades portrayed women as frail things that want to find their prince so that they can do nothing and be a token wife.  Also blame the stereotype perpetuated by disney that all queens are evil as to why there's no queen in mlp, except for chrysalis.  This has been a public service reminder, thank you.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Brony communities in sites to avoid:  EqD(Don't just don't), youtube bronies(Again just don't), DA bronies(Depends on the individual artist, but a lot of them are on soapboxes), Tumblr(again soapbox movements), furaffinity(. . Do I even need to say anything), the meme sites(Sites like knowyourmeme are notoriously hypocritical and notoriously hypocritical when they're on a soapbox), fimfiction has a ton of asskissers, etc..




So... avoid all of them?


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Brony communities in sites to avoid:  EqD(Don't just don't), youtube bronies(Again just don't), DA bronies(Depends on the individual artist, but a lot of them are on soapboxes), Tumblr(again soapbox movements), furaffinity(. . Do I even need to say anything), the meme sites(Sites like knowyourmeme are notoriously hypocritical and notoriously hypocritical when they're on a soapbox), fimfiction has a ton of asskissers, etc.


Or, you know, go where ever you want and don't generalize groups of people by a loud minority.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Or, you know, go where ever you want and don't generalize groups of people by a loud minority.



I'm being to think those who choose bird avis have more sense than others...whoops, generalization. ;3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh boy here comes twilicorn drama again CHOO CHOO!  This time arguing that Twilight hasn't become a mary sue
[YT]qnokGcoUOmE[/YT]
I have to massively disagree with this video in that most of the tv shows superman are in are massively uninteresting(except for superman: the animated series, that was pretty good) and that at times in movies and shows he has even stated how much he is holding back for fear of causing civilian casulties.  Also dragonball z was massively over rated show.  Superman and Goku are massively uninteresting characters most of the time and will never be as interesting of characters as Batman or Vegeta or such.

However that's neither here nor there.  The problem saying that twilight sparkle isn't a mary sue is that twilight's major flaw now is that she's kind of stupid.  She can teleport at will across a country at the blink of a eye(when she teleported them from the teenage dragons), can use the elements of harmony without the rest the elements of harmony themselves, and pretty much the biggest problem with her is that the villains always take advantage of her lack of foresight.  An example is the season 3 opener; if Twilight had taken a second when in the crystal heart's chamber to go, ". . Wait a second.  Sombra is a evil villain and evil villains tend to try to stop ponies from stopping them" and realized there was a trap.

I never liked Twilight from the get go of getting into the she, cause she's magically flawless.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh boy here comes twilicorn drama again CHOO CHOO!  This time arguing that Twilight hasn't become a mary sue
> [YT]qnokGcoUOmE[/YT]
> I have to massively disagree with this video in that most of the tv shows superman are in are massively uninteresting(except for superman: the animated series, that was pretty good) and that at times in movies and shows he has even stated how much he is holding back for fear of causing civilian casulties.  Also dragonball z was massively over rated show.  Superman and Goku are massively uninteresting characters most of the time and will never be as interesting of characters as Batman or Vegeta or such.
> 
> ...



Well, initially, Twilight wasn't. Then the friendship thing overtook her. :T 

Of course, we do get a little bookworm-like quality from her. Anyone remember when we brought up Monster High a few pages back? Well, the main character in that is a Mary Sue...more so than Twilight atleast. 

And thank god, somebody said it about Dragonball Z. Goku may have been cool as a kid...but as the show changed...he didn't. And when you're a brainless halfwit in a dark series...that ain't good. In a lot of ways, I curse Dragonball Z for inspiring the likes of Naruto and One Piece. Yes, I loathe One Piece. 

Although, I must disagree with you on one point CF: The Twilight being brainless part. I am not so deep into the fandom that I forget this is a kid's show and not some vision from God. The writers sometimes will overlook powers to increase drama. It's forgivable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, initially, Twilight wasn't. Then the friendship thing overtook her. :T
> 
> Of course, we do get a little bookworm-like quality from her. Anyone remember when we brought up Monster High a few pages back? Well, the main character in that is a Mary Sue...more so than Twilight atleast.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying she's intellectually stupid, rather she lacks common sense.

Personally I always found twilight to be massively overrated of a character, and never really understood why people liked her in the first place.  She's just a average character.

Also no I don't find the show to be a gift from god and personally think it's a above average show; rather just cause someone watches a show doesn't mean they can't find certain creative writing element problems. . Now hold on I don't mean like how the SJW go, "ermagod zecora's racist! Ban derpy!", rather I mean, "The other characters are far more interesting than twilight is".  (Also side note:  My most favorite tv show EVAR is firefly)

Tl:dr; Twilight's been a overrated uninteresting mary sue since season 1; also I never liked Twilight to me she was the equivalent of Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Conker (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

But...but I like teh Goku's! And Twilight. I don't like Twilicorn at all, but I like Twilight Sparkle as the straight man with some social retardation thrown in. She's overcome most of that through what I think is mostly logical character progression, but she's still kind of neurotic when it comes to a few things. She overthinks things. 

She does have less flaws than the other characters, which IS a problem, but one I'm willing to overlook because kid's show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But...but I like teh Goku's! And Twilight. I don't like Twilicorn at all, but I like Twilight Sparkle as the straight man with some social retardation thrown in. She's overcome most of that through what I think is mostly logical character progression, but she's still kind of neurotic when it comes to a few things. She overthinks things.
> 
> She does have less flaws than the other characters, which IS a problem, but one I'm willing to overlook because kid's show.


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or serious, cause if you're being sarcastic then you've mastered the ability of subtly making obvious sarcasm.  My money is on sarcasm.


----------



## Conker (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or serious, cause if you're being sarcastic then you've mastered the ability of subtly making obvious sarcasm.  My money is on sarcasm.


Super cerial I'm afraid. Goku might not be the most interesting character in Dragoball Z, but he's fun to root for and I'll gladly take that. Different shows require different expectations.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Personally I always found twilight to be massively overrated of a character, and never really understood why people liked her in the first place.  She's just a average character.


Man, you need to chill. It's just a fun kids show with fun kids show characters. There's no such thing as an "overrated" character.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Man, you need to chill. It's just a fun kids show with fun kids show characters. There's no such thing as an "overrated" character.



Little girls shows are serious business. God what kind of casual are you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Man, you need to chill. It's just a fun kids show with fun kids show characters. There's no such thing as an "overrated" character.


You mean bronies like that guy that sent a angry message to kevinsano warning him to "stop drawing pictures of my wife" and how apparently the guy found a chapel that would let you marry fictional characters isn't worshiping a character too much?

I don't know about you, but this by twilight sparkle fans-
http://i.imgur.com/Q9b1YUK.png
is a little much.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You mean bronies like that guy that sent a angry message to kevinsano warning him to "stop drawing pictures of my wife" and how apparently the guy found a chapel that would let you marry fictional characters isn't worshiping a character too much?
> 
> I don't know about you, but this by twilight sparkle fans-
> http://i.imgur.com/Q9b1YUK.png
> is a little much.


Obsessive bronies don't have anything to do with the character. I don't see what relevance this has to what I said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Obsessive bronies don't have anything to do with the character. I don't see what relevance this has to what I said.


So the fans overhyping a character and massively obsessing about a character doesn't have to do with a character being overrated?  how does that make sense?  If there was no such thing as overly obsessive fans then overrating a franchise or a character would be a physical impossibility.

To use a analogy; let's take naruto.  Do you really think that franchise would be as overrated compared to it's actual quality if the fans weren't so obsessive about it.

Or in otherwords,
"<x> is the greatest single fictional character of all time!  Anyone who disagrees with me is wrong!  Anyone who disagrees with me isn't a true fan!  I know I'm going to tell the world about how <x> is the greatest pinnacle of mankind until they agree with me and anyone that doesn't think it's the greatest thing in history is wrong!  They're wrong!  Saying <x> character isn't the greatest thing to have ever been graced unto mankind is a heretic!  Heresy! Heresy!"

Do you really think people who go around thinking that twilight is "the greatest character in the greatest tv show of all time" will really take well to in their mind "Only heretics give the show less than 10 stars, and only heretics don't think she's the greatest character ever"?

I'm not saying that she's a terrible character, personally I think she's a average character, what I AM saying is that she's no where near being the greatest fictional character of all time nor is mlp:fim the greatest tv show of all time unlike what the fandom claims it to be.

EqD(yeah I know it's not a great site) had a while back a poll of "do you think mlp:fim is the greatest cartoon created".  A third of the people who answered answered yes.  So that's a hell of a lot of people going around thinking it's the greatest cartoon ever, and a hell of a lot people thinking that their best pony is the greatest thing ever.  My little pony is a really good show and Twilight Sparkle is a pretty okay character, but they're both no where near the greatest achievement of all of history.


Tl:dr; Do you think that MLP:FIM is the greatest achievement of mankind and that Twilight Sparkle is the greatest fictional character of all history?
No)That's what I've been getting at.
Yes). . . I don't even.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Snip


I'm not going to argue with you about this, dude. All you need to realize is that it's all about personal opinion. If someone says FiM/Twilight Sparkle is their favourite show/character then who are you to say that it's wrong? When you say something is "overrated" who are you to say how much praise it deserves?

You may think Twilight Sparkle doesn't deserve the amount of praise that she gets, but it's all just your opinion and nothing more. Just let people like whatever they want as much as as they want.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm not going to argue with you about this, dude. All you need to realize is that it's all about personal opinion. If someone says FiM/Twilight Sparkle is their favourite show/character then who are you to say that it's wrong? When you say something is "overrated" who are you to say how much praise it deserves?
> 
> You may think Twilight Sparkle doesn't deserve the amount of praise that she gets, but it's all just your opinion and nothing more. Just let people like whatever they want as much as as they want.


I know.  What I mean is that it's ridiculous when people claim that it's objectively the greatest show ever and that they say that twilight sparkle is the greatest character ever.  There's a difference between saying it's their favourite show and saying that it's objectively the greatest show to have ever been on air.

There's a difference between subjectively liking a character and saying that objectively she's the greatest tv show character ever.

Like my favorite show is firefly.  I like malcolm the most, but there's a difference between saying "I like firefly" and "Firefly is the greatest show evar and everyone who disagrees is wrong".  It's okay for people to have opinions, but that twilight is being held up as the objective bastion achievement of all mankind is way overrated.

If she wasn't being held up as the "best pony" then why are her fans still pissy that she lost a fan poll?  It's one thing to say, "My favorite pony is twilight sparkle" and calling it heresy to say you like someone else.  When there's a actual cult about fictional characters. . yeah that's taking it too far.

It's okay for people to like twilight sparkle, but considering that there's a cult religion based around the show yyyyeeeaaahhhh maybe people in general need to dial it back a bit and question, "Well I'm wearing a robe with a emblem of a sun, a crystal heart, the moon and a six sided star. . . Maybe I should rethink this?".

Tl:dr; So just cause we have cultists popping up worshiping her and the other princesses as deities doesn't mean people are taking their worshiping of fictional characters too far?


----------



## Conker (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

People are taking things too far on the Internet? Never had that happen before. You're blaming the character and not the people though. Because no one here is disagreeing that people take this show too seriously and that it's bad to be infatuated with a cartoon character or any other inanimate object. 

Twilight is the easiest one to really relate to for a lot of bronies I'd imagine. She starts off as the "smart one" and is really introverted with some social retardation thrown in for good measure. Gee, sounds like most people I've met on websites like this, don't it? 

She's also the "main character" in that she's in more episodes or at least helps resolve most of them. She's overpowered in her magic, and I imagine that helps as well.

But she's also in "Lesson Zero" and that episode is my favorite. She has some really good freakouts, "Lesson Zero" being at the top, but that time traveling episode is also great where we see her just go about everything wrong and then wind up looking like Snake Pliskon by the end. 

I dislike that her magic isn't handled with more thought to continuity, but I also don't really care. This aint Moby Dick; different expectations here.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *snippity snap*




So... because obsessive fans idolize a character, that character is bad? I'm not quite getting the logic.... IT sounds like you're letting the fans get to you when you are not forced to interact with them. 

And with teh whole "Mary sue" thing... in all honesty, Mary Sue right now is just being used as "A character that I don't like". I see so many people love to throw around "This character is a Mary Sue" when they just list "See he is the hero, the show revolves around him". (Oh yes the MAIN CHARACTER has a show that revolves around them.) or "I actually find this character more interesting - why doesn't it revolve around this character more?"


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The only way this discussion could get more hilarious is if CannonFodder is serious about this argument.


----------



## Zack Fair (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like ponies. 

Came in this thread...this is waaaaaay too dramatic for me. *barrel rolls*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm ready for this shit to get violent. Violent Pinkemina versus a blood thirsty megalomaniac Twilight versus I guess the worst of the other ponies. GO!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> And with teh whole "Mary sue" thing... in all honesty, Mary Sue right now is just being used as "A character that I don't like". I see so many people love to throw around "This character is a Mary Sue" when they just list "See he is the hero, the show revolves around him". (Oh yes the MAIN CHARACTER has a show that revolves around them.) or "I actually find this character more interesting - why doesn't it revolve around this character more?"


(been afk due to finally got dayz to work.  Side note: thank you dayz commander)
Actually she's a marry sue cause she's like ebony from "my immortal" in that she's a walking deus ex machina.  The difference though is that, unlike ebony, twilight doesn't abuse her magic.  The fastest way to deal with a villain, that isn't discord, would be to drop a boxcar on them and make them go kersplat.  I know it's a kid's show, but come on twilight you know everything from time spells, gravity spells, teleportation and that you can be a bit more creative.  Why not increase gravity under the villain's feet five times to make them eat dirt?  Or reverse gravity and shake them around like a kid shaking a bag with a gold fish asking them if they'll stop?  Or teleport them to the moon?  Or turn them into a orange?  Or even something as tame as use your lullaby spell(apparently that was a actual spell) to make them fall asleep?  Or even something as mundane as casting a massive light to blind them?

Twilight is a all powerful mary sue, she doesn't have enough of common sense to abuse her magic.  It's like if instead of flying everywhere superman took the bus to get to crimes.  She's more powerful than celestia, luna, and cadance and yet she acts helpless.

I never thought twilight was a good character cause the franchise is built up as, "in the magical land of equestria", but here's a character that knows every sort of magic and doesn't use it and acts helpless.  She's pretty much princess peach.


Also the best way to deal with twilight would be to go-
"And how are you going to destroy equestria"
"Well my dear (starts to monologue)-
Twilight whispering to her friends, "Don't worry girls I have a foolproof plan to stop him while he's distracted"
villain  snaps her neck, "-and then that brings me to the part of where I snap  Twilight's neck.  Heroes always plan their escape to take place after  the villain's monologue; so if you break their neck during the middle of  the monologue they never see it coming"


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That's a running issue with magic in general. If a guy can make a fireball, then he can probably do even more crazy shit to end the problem faster. But that's not so fun.

And anyways, it's not like the pony problems are big enough for anyone to be a marry sue. This isnt' some shit fantasy novel or anything. When the show is throwing out stuff like, "Spike won't stop trying to help me and that's annoying" how the hell can anyone be a marry sue?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> That's a running issue with magic in general. If a guy can make a fireball, then he can probably do even more crazy shit to end the problem faster. But that's not so fun.


I beg to differ.  If someone can throw fireballs like nothing then they can do utsuho Reiuji's Manipulation of Hell Blazing Fire, and burn enemies and everything within a ten mile radius to ashes.

However that's besides the point.  If Twilight is so powerful which would you rather see?  A actual fight or her using the elements of harmony again for another villain, and then using the using the elements of harmony again for the next villain, and then using the elements of harmony for the villain after that, also use the elements of harmony for the villain after that one, also use the elements of harmony for the villain after that villain.

If she's so powerful then why not actually show the full extent of her magic at the very least?


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I beg to differ.  If someone can throw fireballs like nothing then they can do utsuho Reiuji's Manipulation of Hell Blazing Fire, and burn enemies and everything within a ten mile radius to ashes.
> 
> However that's besides the point.  If Twilight is so powerful which would you rather see?  A actual fight or her using the elements of harmony again for another villain, and then using the using the elements of harmony again for the next villain, and then using the elements of harmony for the villain after that, also use the elements of harmony for the villain after that one, also use the elements of harmony for the villain after that villain.
> 
> If she's so powerful then why not actually show the full extent of her magic at the very least?


And you kinda missed my point, which is that the show never gives us scenarios like that other than maybe once a season and that's spotty at best. Who gives a shit if she has all powerful magic when half the episodes are slice of life and the other half don't need her to solve the problems. 

Unless the show takes a huge directional turn, it really doesn't matter how powerful she is with the magics. Not when Fluttershy can talk the dragon down from killing everyone or Rainbow Dash can teach Scootaloo how to not be afraid of the dark.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> And you kinda missed my point, which is that the show never gives us scenarios like that other than maybe once a season and that's spotty at best. Who gives a shit if she has all powerful magic when half the episodes are slice of life and the other half don't need her to solve the problems.
> 
> Unless the show takes a huge directional turn, it really doesn't matter how powerful she is with the magics. Not when Fluttershy can talk the dragon down from killing everyone or Rainbow Dash can teach Scootaloo how to not be afraid of the dark.


What about the major villains though?  She acts helpless during those though.


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> What about the major villains though?  She acts helpless during those though.


So, three episode arcs then. Well, four if you count the Crystal Empire thing but honestly, he wasn't much of a villain. 

The Nightmare Moon battle made sense, as did the Discord one I'd say. She upped her magical abilities through season one, but I can see why she'd crutch hard on the Elements of Harmony. Worked once, it'll work again, and Discord was doing all kinds of crazy shit. Would be easy for a spell to backfire. 

So that leaves Chrysalis, and Twilight was too wrapped up in her brother and Cadence to be of real use through most of the episodes. She was distracted. I don't know how limited her abilities are in terms of "mana bar" or whatever you want to call it, but didn't she spend some magic fighting the changlings? 

None of it really matters though, because in teh end you're not looking at that many episodes. There are two outcomes here: Twilight acts really powerful when going up against villains, and so to create conflict, the villains become stupidly strong and MLP turns into DBZ. Or, Twilight stays kinda stupid in the face of real danger and forgets how powerful she is and we get what we have.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> So, three episode arcs then. Well, four if you count the Crystal Empire thing but honestly, he wasn't much of a villain.
> 
> The Nightmare Moon battle made sense, as did the Discord one I'd say. She upped her magical abilities through season one, but I can see why she'd crutch hard on the Elements of Harmony. Worked once, it'll work again, and Discord was doing all kinds of crazy shit. Would be easy for a spell to backfire.
> 
> ...


So they're forever just going to go, "lol problem better the elements of harmony"?  That's kind of depressing that trope's going to get forever ran into the ground.

Actually there's a name for that, it's called, "the worf effect" or in other words, "Oh my god another person beat up worf, they must be a massive threat if they beat up worf even though everyone does that to prove how strong they are".
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheWorfEffect


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So they're forever just going to go, "lol problem better the elements of harmony"?  That's kind of depressing that trope's going to get forever ran into the ground.
> 
> Actually there's a name for that, it's called, "the worf effect" or in other words, "Oh my god another person beat up worf, they must be a massive threat if they beat up worf even though everyone does that to prove how strong they are".
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheWorfEffect


Fuck if I know. I'm not a writer on the show. I'm just saying this isn't an issue right now because a big villain shows up once in a blue moon. 

The creative team seems to enjoy the show, and now that we are on season four, I'd imagine they'd look for some newer solutions to problems. 

But the Elements of Harmony and TWilight's super powers aren't really one in the same, so I'm not sure how that factors into the argument.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Fuck if I know. I'm not a writer on the show. I'm just saying this isn't an issue right now because a big villain shows up once in a blue moon.
> 
> The creative team seems to enjoy the show, and now that we are on season four, I'd imagine they'd look for some newer solutions to problems.
> 
> But the Elements of Harmony and TWilight's super powers aren't really one in the same, so I'm not sure how that factors into the argument.


I'm not saying they're one in the same, rather the whole, "look at how even though twilight's probably the most powerful pony she's totally helpless cause of this new villain so let's try to get the elements of harmony to solve our problems" stick is getting old.


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not saying they're one in the same, rather the whole, "look at how even though twilight's probably the most powerful pony she's totally helpless cause of this new villain so let's try to get the elements of harmony to solve our problems" stick is getting old.


The schtick that's been used all of what, twice?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> The schtick that's been used all of what, twice?


Twilight was defeated by nightmare moon then realized she was the bearer of magic.  She was defeated by discord at first and then learned what discord was trying to do.  She was defeated by Chrysalis.  She was defeated by King Sombra's trap.  She was defeated by Trixie and then won by cheating.  Congratulations Twilight Sparkle, you're the new worf.


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Twilight was defeated by nightmare moon then realized she was the bearer of magic.  She was defeated by discord at first and then learned what discord was trying to do.  She was defeated by Chrysalis.  She was defeated by King Sombra's trap.  She was defeated by Trixie and then won by cheating.  Congratulations Twilight Sparkle, you're the new worf.


You do realize that that's sort of how narratives go, right? Defeat only to come back and win? I mean, that's not just a Twilight Sparkle thing. It's like the plot structure to almost every movie ever, not to mention other TV shows, books, and all sorts of other things.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know, this is part of the reason a lot of people can't stand bronyfags. It's a stupid kids show, you're looking _waaaayyyyyyy_ too into it.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

â€‹IT'S JUST A FUCKING KIDS SHOW, STOP BITCHING ABOUT FAN BOYS AND THEIR FUCKING FAVORITES YOU IMMATURE PRICKS


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> â€‹IT'S JUST A FUCKING KIDS SHOW, STOP BITCHING ABOUT FAN BOYS AND THEIR FUCKING FAVORITES YOU IMMATURE PRICKS


It has more to do about how the fandom goes, "Twilight's the greatest thing mankind has ever created!  She's flawlessly perfect and only 'true' bronies have her as their top waifu and all this twilicorn drama is from fake bronies trying usurp 'my' fandom's top waifu, cause she's so smart and flawless of a character and she has such deep character who is so great".  I think I have finally cracked from having to deal with this twilight fan's constant shit flinging at anyone that even remotely doesn't worship her for ten months.  She's a meh character, but after listening to ten months of people trying to force others into thinking she's the greatest achievement of mankind I think I've finally gotten tired of their shit and lost it.

Okay I think I need to calm down a little and realize that people do like twilight like other characters.  There are perfectly rational people who like her that don't constantly threaten others.  There are perfectly rational people who realize her character flaws instead of shit flinging against a person's personal life.  There are perfectly rational people who don't yell at other people's faces for liking different characters.  Not every twilight fan goes around sending death threats to other fans.  Not every twilight fan goes around creating attack groups to mass flag people and get them banned for saying negative things about her.  Not every twilight fan goes around doing such things nonstop for ten months.  Breathe in, breathe out.
Okay I'm calm
*inbox pop up and surprise it's another death threat from twilight sparkle fans about her losing that "best pony" poll
aaaaaaa-


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So again, why do you give a fuck what a bunch of retards think? Stop getting buttrustled, it's a fucking little girls cartoon.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> You know, this is part of the reason a lot of people can't stand bronyfags. It's a stupid kids show, you're looking _waaaayyyyyyy_ too into it.



Considering the kind of people who 'can't stand bronyfags'. I can't say I really give a fuck.

Maybe they can start another online petition to have hats removed from TF2. That's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So... I'm a little late in the game with this thread. Somehow it seems this went from talks about MLP shows and whatnot to attacking extreme bronies? Again, little confused but I'll try to respond to some recent things. 

First off, I'm a brony. I've been so since the summer of 2011. I write MLP fanfics, draw MLP art (as well as furry art), and role play in an MLP setting. I feel that being a brony stems from me being at first a furry. Yes, I know there was a backlash against MLP by the furry fandom claiming that MLP is "not furry" but really a furry in general is a creature with human and animal characteristics and a person that likes said characters. But I digress. 

Being a brony and a furry, I am no stranger to those who love a character so much that they see others as wrong liking any other character. In every fandom there are the extremists, those that are so passionate that they are willing to defend their beliefs with everything they have. Bronies have this as do furries. Sounds like preaching to the choir, but some people forget that and say, "What's wrong with those bronies?" not realizing that that isn't the majority of them. I for one like Twilight Sparkle and Princess Luna, but I'm not so rabid about them that I get upset at others if they like another pony, and I don't get upset even if a fellow furry doesn't like MLP. WE each have our own likes and dislikes, although what I dislike are the extremists, those that either are a rabid fan of something, or those that hate with a passion, and in both cases will intimidate with threats and such.

There is always the question I hear, "Why do you care about MLP?" Well, why do you care about furries, or Star Wars, or The Big Bang Theory, or any other book, movie, television series, or anything else that is a passion? All fandoms are built on an interest and a passion. It may not be your passion to like MLP or furries, but it is others. 

In short: ignore the extremists and love what you have a passion for. 

(gets down from soap box)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ Bonus oints because MLP is not something like TF2 - you are not forced to interact with the fanbase at all. If crazy Twilight fans are somehow hurting your enjoyment of the show, then that's not the writers' fault. It's not the fans' fault.

It's *YOURS*. 



Conker said:


> That's a running issue with magic in general. If a guy can make a fireball, then he can probably do even more crazy shit to end the problem faster. But that's not so fun.



That's also why most magic in these settings have rules behind them. Eg, like how Genie in Aladdin said "I can't kill anyone, I can't make anyone fall in love, and I can't bring back the dead". Just so you don't get people asking "...why can't you just wish Jasmine to fall in love with you?" or "Why can't you just kill him?" 

And you try to keep stuff consistent - like, if a character can make a fireball, where'd he get the spectral chains that he didn't use before?  Like... did he forget (Maybe that's a character flaw - he isn't good at improvising and turns to the same tricks.)

Also and in terms of a mana bar... didn't they actually say that Twilight didn't give everyone butterfly wings because it was too exhausting?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Considering the kind of people who 'can't stand bronyfags'. I can't say I really give a fuck.
> 
> Maybe they can start another online petition to have hats removed from TF2. That's always good for a laugh.



Did I strike a nerve? Please continue parading your enthusiasm for little girls cartoons like a complete spastic while pretending it's some kind of social movement. It's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm not saying they're one in the same, rather the whole, "look at how even though twilight's probably the most powerful pony she's totally helpless cause of this new villain so let's try to get the elements of harmony to solve our problems" stick is getting old.



Here's Butter's two cents: 

First big baddie was Nightmare Moon, and she was defeated by the elements of Harmony which needs what? 6 people? Not all powerful Twilight by herself. 

Second big bad was Discord and...I believe he was turned to stone by the elements again, no? He also sorta defeated himself with his arrogance. 

Third big bad was The Changeling Queen who wasn't even defeated by the mane six. It was the combo of Cadence and Shining Armor that sent them blasting off again. 

Fourth big bad was Sombre aka Sauron in pony form (seriously the guy is so badass looking). Team effort once again this time, more so centering on Spike. After all, Sombre's greatest asset was his door that lead to your deepest fear and without a friend to stand beside you, one would be trapped there forever. Also, I think it was Cadence and the Crystal ponies that officially offed him. 

Soooooooo...lemme see. That would leave Twilight with about zero solo defeats of the big bads. They've all been group efforts. Which is sorta the theme I believe the show goes for? Friendship or aka teamwork? 

Hell, I half expect Pennywise the Dancing Clown to be the next big bad. They certainly enough Chud to defeat that Devourer of Worlds. :V


----------



## Conker (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If we're gonna play the "stupid people who think X character is the best are stupid" then I'll chime in with: I dislike it when people claim background characters are their favorite because it's just an act of "I AM DIFFERENT!" Luna showed up as a "my favorite" during season one of all things even though she had a four sentence word and nothing more. How the hell can she be a favorite when she has no characterization other than "was trapped on the moon." 

So yeah. That shit bothers me. 

Fanfics aren't canon and shouldn't factor into who you like. 

But it's a stupid cartoon and this is stupid and I feel slightly less stupid for admitting it.

Spike is best character.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Did I strike a nerve? Please continue parading your enthusiasm for little girls cartoons like a complete spastic while pretending it's some kind of social movement. It's always good for a laugh.



HEY MAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaanggggg, I like something for GIRLS! That makes me more fucking mature than you'll EVER be! >:[




But yeah seriously, the fanboyism in this thread is reaching new heights. It makes me sad for ever associating myself with it. It especially makes the porn that much more taboo to do.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I dislike it when people claim background characters are their favorite because it's just an act of "I AM DIFFERENT!"


I'm pretty sure people have background characters as their favourite because they really like the designs and the fanon-made personalities... not because they want to be different. Sure, sometimes it may be just to be different, but that is hardly ever the case.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm pretty sure people have background characters as their favourite because they really like the designs and the fanon-made personalities... not because they want to be different. Sure, sometimes it may be just to be different, but that is hardly ever the case.



That and some of the tumblr blogs with said characters are pretty damn funny.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Did I strike a nerve? Please continue parading your enthusiasm for little girls cartoons like a complete spastic while pretending it's some kind of social movement. It's always good for a laugh.



You're barking up the wrong tree buddy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree buddy.



If it was the wrong tree I wouldn't be barking up it sunshine. Say what you're gonna say.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I used to actually watch this show and like it and like the fandom. Then I realized that the show actually isn't all that entertaining and the fandom is complete and utter shit.

I hate myself for making bad life decisions.


----------



## Icky (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Man...I dunno how I feel about ponies anymore. I liked it when it was out, but I think the hiatus killed my interest. I dunno, I'll see what happens when it comes back.

(Gravity Falls and Cartoon Hangover are like 100x better though)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> If we're gonna play the "stupid people who think X character is the best are stupid" then I'll chime in with: I dislike it when people claim background characters are their favorite because it's just an act of "I AM DIFFERENT!" Luna showed up as a "my favorite" during season one of all things even though she had a four sentence word and nothing more. How the hell can she be a favorite when she has no characterization other than "was trapped on the moon."
> 
> So yeah. That shit bothers me.
> 
> ...




See: Derpy.

I swear Hasbro has learned from Equestria girls that they can just put in background characters like Vinyl Scratch and Derpy and the bronies won't even notice the drop in writing quality...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> I swear Hasbro has learned from Equestria girls that they can just put in background characters like Vinyl Scratch and Derpy and the bronies won't even notice the drop in writing quality...


Even though I'm a fan of vinyl, I can see your point.  I don't think we'll ever see other background ponies get lines cause they're too profitable right now.  If popular background ponies got lines then they would be subject to potential decline in popularity and can't have that money train going away.

Which is kind of scary when you think about it.  If there's fans that will buy the toys regardless of the show quality then why even have the show to begin with?  They know people are going to buy the toys no matter what, so wouldn't it be easier to just cancel the show cause you know people are going to buy the toys regardless?  Probably the only reason why they haven't canceled the show, even though they know people are going to buy the toys no matter what, is that it's the most watched show on the hub and that if they cancel it then the show tanks and there goes a metric fuckton of money down the drain.  If the hub is ever too profitable from other shows then they won't have a reason financially to keep mlp on the air.

In the short run that's good news in that means in all likelihood we'll see more seasons.  In the long run that's bad news in that if the toys become too profitable to the point people are going to buy them regardless then they have no reason to continue the show or attempt to make good episodes.

Tl:dr; To use a analogy the show runs the risk of becoming like the pokemon anime, everyone of the seasons past indigo league is crap cause they know you're going to watch it regardless so why attempt to make the show any good?


Also crap, ponykart is officially dead.  No it wasn't cause of drama or anything, they just gave up on it.  Hopefully since it's open source someone else will continue it like how fighting is magic is still in production from another group.


----------



## Conker (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I'm pretty sure people have background characters as their favourite because they really like the designs and the fanon-made personalities... not because they want to be different. Sure, sometimes it may be just to be different, but that is hardly ever the case.


Respecting the designs is fine and great. I love Vinyl Scratch's design, even if she's never had a speaking line.

But the fanon stuff isn't canon and she's only showed up a few times as a "look, it's her!" so how she could be a favorite is baffling. 

I mean, it's a stupid thing to really worry or bother about, and I've gotten used to it now, but if we're bitching about characters because the fuck else is there to talk about while we wait for season four, I"ll weigh in


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think lots of bronies like Vinyl because of that University Days shipping fic?

Did it bother anyone else that the entire setting and behaviour of all characters was basically just a real life university with pony shaped humans? They even used mobile phones! I just felt like I was reading a well written college drama with the protagonists' names switched to pony ones.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> I think lots of bronies like Vinyl because of that University Days shipping fic?



Pretty sure it's mostly just because "lol dubstepz wubwubwubwub le bass canon XDDD"


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On the subject of fanfics, can someone please tell me why My Little Dashie is supposed to be good? After hearing people like 'I cried for hours!', I read it only to find it dull and not really well written.

Am I just a heartless bastard? I don't understand...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When I woke up this morning and went to watch Netflix I noticed my avatar on xbox had a pony hoodie. It's grayish blue with purple hair/mane. I have no fucking idea how that happened, but I think I'm gunna keep it for shits and giggles. I didn't buy it while drunk off my ass that's for sure, there are so many other stupid things in the Xbox av store I would have got instead. 

Something foul is apaw.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rain-Wizard said:


> On the subject of fanfics, can someone please tell me why My Little Dashie is supposed to be good? After hearing people like 'I cried for hours!', I read it only to find it dull and not really well written.
> 
> Am I just a heartless bastard? I don't understand...



I'm still clinging on to the hope that the people who say that are being sarcastic/ironic.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm still clinging on to the hope that the people who say that are being sarcastic/ironic.



Even Cupcakes is better, and that is also popular trash. But at least I understand that's because it's SO EDGY MANNN


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rain-Wizard said:


> On the subject of fanfics, can someone please tell me why My Little Dashie is supposed to be good? After hearing people like 'I cried for hours!', I read it only to find it dull and not really well written.
> 
> Am I just a heartless bastard? I don't understand...



I agree, it isn't that well written and doesn't build much between the two characters. 

It did manage to tug my heart strings though.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There was no tugging when I read it, I'll be honest.

I felt more heartstruck when I read The Games We Play.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rain-Wizard said:


> On the subject of fanfics, can someone please tell me why My Little Dashie is supposed to be good? After hearing people like 'I cried for hours!', I read it only to find it dull and not really well written.
> 
> Am I just a heartless bastard? I don't understand...



Some fanfics are well written but don't affect a person emotionally. Some are made to make a person get sad or whatever but it's not well made. The best are those that both make you feel something and are well written. 

My Little Dashie is ok in terms of writing but it is mainly made to be cute where a guy finds Dash as a filly and raises her. It's just been around for a while so many people have read it or at least know about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rain-Wizard said:


> Even Cupcakes is better, and that is also popular trash. But at least I understand that's because it's SO EDGY MANNN


I kind of feel sorry for the person who wrote cupcakes.  He's been trying for the longest time to distance himself from the fanfic, but he's always going to be remembered as, "that guy who wrote cupcakes".  He recognizes it was a bad fanfic, but can't get away from the popularity of it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I don't understand how anyone can have any kind of emotional reaction to a My Little Pony fanfiction.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I never thought to ask...

In the brony fanfics are they anthropomorphized or are they still you know...4 legged magic things? I imagine the latter would be rather hard to take seriously.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I never thought to ask...
> 
> In the brony fanfics are they anthropomorphized or are they still you know...4 legged magic things? I imagine the latter would be rather hard to take seriously.



Pretty sure for the most part they're still 4 legged. Which is especially hilarious in something as grimderp as say Fallout Equestria which demands you take it seriously while it's talking about picking up things with hooves and cutie marks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Pretty sure for the most part they're still 4 legged. Which is especially hilarious in something as grimderp as say Fallout Equestria which demands you take it seriously while it's talking about picking up things with hooves and cutie marks.



I actually must agree. It's why I could never bring myself to google the comic to read. It's the stuff of Mad TV parody. 

Honestly, I don't think I've read much fanfiction other than some pokemon trainer stuff. Fanfiction is cute I suppose, but I guess I could never really get into it. I'm not sure why. In reality, comicbooks are a lot like fanfiction. 

Weird.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> I think lots of bronies like Vinyl because of that University Days shipping fic?


She was popular waaaaay before that came out. It saddens me that University Days is updated so slowly though.

I used to be really big on fanfics when I first came a brony 3 or so years ago, but not so much anymore. I still come across a story every once and a while that I like though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> I actually must agree. It's why I could never bring myself to google the comic to read. It's the stuff of Mad TV parody.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I've read much fanfiction other than some pokemon trainer stuff. Fanfiction is cute I suppose, but I guess I could never really get into it. I'm not sure why. In reality, comicbooks are a lot like fanfiction.
> 
> Weird.


The biggest problem with foe was the ending.  The three strongest standing armies are "Unity", Red Eye, and the Enclave... all of which are defeated within five chapters.. see the problem?

The biggest problem people seem to have is pacing the story and thinking out the ending beforehand.



Actually that brings up another thing.  What about suggesting fanfics to other people and saying what's good and what's not so good about them?

I like crisis equestria, the pacing actually makes sense, and the villains actually do have personality.  Like one's a narcissist cause she's the spoiled test tube baby of the ruler of a nation who constantly got praise from her daddy and got emotionally wrecked when she found out her daddy doesn't actually love her; another is the fugly sextuplet who's logic is that if someone is weaker than you than they can't stop you from what they want; another is the apathetic one that simply doesn't give a shit that everyone assumes is stupid, but in reality is smarter than the rest; another is pretty much hannibal.

The biggest problem with it is that it's on a massive hiatus right now cause it's being re-written into a radio play; so don't expect another update for a while cause it's being turned from a fanfic to a radio play.  Ironically the parallel universe that they're in is actually better well done than normal equestria in that the reason why the mane six have to come back is, "ermagod discord is coming back" and funnily enough some of the oc characters actually have more personality than the main six, but on the other hand lord silvertongue doesn't have much of a personality.  The most well defined personality would be starlight she's similar to silverspoon in that she's arrogant and with a massive superiority complex, but her entire existence is to be daddy's favorite little girl and constantly prove how much she can follow her dad's orders; and when turns out her dad doesn't actually love her she wants to prove that is of still use.  On the other hand rarity is by far the least defined character in that, "boohoo I hurt my friend's emotion".

Another one I like is my little marriage: mary is a mare.  While objectively it's a average fanfic it does break away from most fanfics in that it's not "ermagod humans suck", nor is it some over the top drama, nor is it some "save the pony save the world" drama.  It's JUST a "twilight sparkle dun fucked up with her magic again and this time it has actually hurt someone's life badly", or in other words, "Twilight sparkle fucks around with the space-time continuum without actually understanding it and ruins someone's life permanently".


If you know of any good fanfics then I'd like to hear about them.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

If you've never heard of Cloudy Skies, I seriously recommend Lost and Found. Huge adventure fic, well written and very entertaining. Also finished, if you so feel like marathoning it. It is a little on the long side though, and I found one or two chapters to have little relevance in all honesty. But I've made worse observations about published books, so I'm giving it a thumbs-up.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But the fanon stuff isn't canon and she's only showed up a few times as a "look, it's her!" so how she could be a favorite is baffling.




Bronies tend to assume that you are in on all of their little fandom gags, fanon, have seen all their favourite fanfics, and have read every issue of the comics. :V 

So I've seen some bronies go absolutely apeshit if you ask "Who's nightmare rarity?" or "...who's Lyra?" because they assume that if you watch MLP, you automatically know. Fandoms don't have a hive mind, you know.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> If you know of any good fanfics then I'd like to hear about them.


Ones that I have read and remember really liking were: Past Sins, Black and White, Allegrezza and Fallout: Equestria. Ones that I am currently reading and really like are: University Days, Playing With My Heart and Mares of Tomorrow

There are lots of other fics that were pretty average that I enjoyed, but I can't remember a lot of them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I kind of feel sorry for the person who wrote cupcakes.  He's been trying for the longest time to distance himself from the fanfic, but he's always going to be remembered as, "that guy who wrote cupcakes".  He recognizes it was a bad fanfic, but can't get away from the popularity of it.



That's funny, because I have absolutely no clue who wrote Cupcakes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> That's funny, because I have absolutely no clue who wrote Cupcakes.


And that's kind of sad that everyone only knows sergeant sprinkles as, "that guy who wrote cupcakes".  He even agrees it was bad and people just call him that.


----------



## Aettious (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just hate how every aspect of the internet is infested with it. Its like a religion if you're in one don't flaunt it in my face and shove it down my throat, yet it happens...


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aettious said:


> I just hate how every aspect of the internet is infested with it. Its like a religion if you're in one don't flaunt it in my face and shove it down my throat, yet it happens...



I don't know whether or not you're talking about the furry fandom or the brony fandom.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aettious said:


> I just hate how every aspect of the internet is infested with it. Its like a religion if you're in one don't flaunt it in my face and shove it down my throat, yet it happens...



I made this for you.

Honestly, if this is how you feel about _anything_, maybe you're better off not being on the internet.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I made this for you.
> 
> Honestly, if this is how you feel about _anything_, maybe you're better off not being on the internet.



Do you always get so over defensive when someone dares to make a legitimate criticism about your precious girl cartoons?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Do you always get so over defensive when someone dares to make a legitimate criticism about your precious girl cartoons?



Considering what appears to be your definition of 'defensive', 'legitimate criticism' and 'precious', I probably don't have much of a choice.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Considering what appears to be your definition of 'defensive', 'legitimate criticism' and 'precious', I probably don't have much of a choice.



So you have no choice but to lash out at people who have the _audacity _to not like the same things you do? Okay.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> So you have no choice but to lash out at people who have the _audacity _to not like the same things you do? Okay.



I'm glad we could come to an understanding. Is there anything else you need to get off your chest?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm glad we could come to an understanding. Is there anything else you need to get off your chest?



No, I'm just glad you admitted that you're a very silly person.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> No, I'm just glad you admitted that you're a very silly person.



I sure am.
And believe me, the feeling's mutual.


----------



## Conker (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Bronies tend to assume that you are in on all of their little fandom gags, fanon, have seen all their favourite fanfics, and have read every issue of the comics. :V
> 
> So I've seen some bronies go absolutely apeshit if you ask "Who's nightmare rarity?" or "...who's Lyra?" because they assume that if you watch MLP, you automatically know. Fandoms don't have a hive mind, you know.


Nightmare Rarity? 

The buggering fuck?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Nightmare Rarity?
> 
> The buggering fuck?



The main villain of one of the official (kinda, I think) comics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I don't know whether or not you're talking about the furry fandom or the brony fandom.


Or homestuck, or anime... some time later... or sonic fans, or pokemon, or the console wars, etc, etc, etc.   No offense people that like sonic and pokemon I did try the latest games and didn't really like them.  Nor did I really like homestuck, and my ps4 was having low fps issues, and is having internet connections problems and the patch hasn't come out yet so if the patch isn't out in the next week I'm returning it.


----------



## Conker (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> The main villain of one of the official (kinda, I think) comics.


No shit? Haven't gotten around to the comics yet. Not quite sure if I ever will though.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Pretty sure for the most part they're still 4 legged. Which is especially hilarious in something as grimderp as say Fallout Equestria which demands you take it seriously while it's talking about picking up things with hooves and cutie marks.


I never could sit through that damn thing. It had both a prologue AND an intro, nothing happened for the first few chapters except clarifying that the main character was a lesbian (okay, why is this relevant?) and then there was stuff that happened but I didn't care at that point and just went to play Fallout.



Rain-Wizard said:


> On the subject of fanfics, can someone please tell me why My Little Dashie is supposed to be good? After hearing people like 'I cried for hours!', I read it only to find it dull and not really well written.
> 
> Am I just a heartless bastard? I don't understand...


My Little Dashie is horribly written trite and don't feel bad for not liking it. In fact, feel GOOD that you don't get the appeal. The author has stated it's one of his weaker works and that he'd rather be dissociated with it, but alas his name is forever bound to it. And the people who "cried for hours" were most likely manchildren with the emotional maturity of a moldy potato.

Let's just say that impressing the brony fic readerbase is a pretty simple task.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> No shit? Haven't gotten around to the comics yet. Not quite sure if I ever will though.


The people who guess nightmare moon was a demon that possessed luna were right.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Nightmare Rarity?
> 
> The buggering fuck?



Villain in teh comics.

Don't worry - I wont' yell at you for not knowing. The comics tend to be available only in a few stores, and if they are given a shipment, then they're gobbled up by collectors.


----------



## Conker (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The people who guess nightmare moon was a demon that possessed luna were right.


Huh.

Kinda makes teh whole "locking up the sister in the moon for a thousand years" seem worse if it wasn't even by her design. 

"Sorry sis, we could cure you of your demon, BUT it's just easier to stick you in the prison system and forget you exist. Also, I'm shitty at ruling but I control the sun so ya'll are stuck with me!"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The comics apparently also add some screentime to Generic Alpha Bitch #234235-I mean Sunset Shimmer. 

And apparently Twilight is on-screen at the same time as Gener-I mean Sunset Shimmer. Which makes it even weirder as to why she has to be explained who Sunset Shimmer is. XD 

Also, supplementary material explaining things in canon = bad writing. Please don't do that - not everyone can see that stuff so you're just going to leave people confused.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Huh.
> 
> Kinda makes teh whole "locking up the sister in the moon for a thousand years" seem worse if it wasn't even by her design.
> 
> "Sorry sis, we could cure you of your demon, BUT it's just easier to stick you in the prison system and forget you exist. Also, I'm shitty at ruling but I control the sun so ya'll are stuck with me!"


And hasbro wonders why luna is more popular than celestia?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> And hasbro wonders why luna is more popular than celestia?



I don't think they really care about the opinions of a bunch of greasy neckbeards.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't think they really care about the opinions of a bunch of greasy neckbeards.


If the greasy neckbeards are obsessed enough to generate a sizeable part of Hasbro's income...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't think they really care about the opinions of a bunch of greasy neckbeards.


They care about money though, and why the pony they thought would never be able to sell any toys within minutes is cleared out on shelves whereas the pretty pink princess pony only sells a okay amount.  If it weren't for how much luna toys sell compared to celestia toys then luna probably would have wound up as a throw away character.

It's also why derpy is still around, her toys sell a lot.  In the end the show is to sell toys.  How many toys are sold is probably the biggest influence anyone can have on the show.  Like you said they don't give a shit what fans have to say, they do care about how much money people throw down.

What I mean by that is the people upset that sunset shimmer and flash sentry aren't coming into the main show the reason why they aren't getting what they want is that they didn't spend enough money for hasbro to listen.  By the opposite effect derpy is still in the show cause people threw insane amounts of money into her toys and as a result she's still in the show.

In a nutshell the amount of money people spend on toys has a direct correlation to how much hasbro cares.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> They care about money though, and why the pony they thought would never be able to sell any toys within minutes is cleared out on shelves whereas the pretty pink princess pony only sells a okay amount.  If it weren't for how much luna toys sell compared to celestia toys then luna probably would have wound up as a throw away character.
> 
> It's also why derpy is still around, her toys sell a lot.  In the end the show is to sell toys.  How many toys are sold is probably the biggest influence anyone can have on the show.  Like you said they don't give a shit what fans have to say, they do care about how much money people throw down.
> 
> ...



But the bulk of Hasbro's audience are little girls and their moms. Those people don't care about this shit, like at all. Bronies overestimate how much they matter way too much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> But the bulk of Hasbro's audience are little girls and their moms. Those people don't care about this shit, like at all. Bronies overestimate how much they matter way too much.


Only a third of the sales is by children, another third is by early teens, and another third is by adults as told by hasbro's last quarter toy sales.  Hold up, while yes bronies do overestimate how much they matter financially they still have significant buying force.  While it's not all powerful, it is enough to keep characters like derpy and vinyl scratch in the show.  My point in a nutshell is that on the scale of one to ten of how much hasbro cares about bronies' money it's more like a 4; not enough to get a spin off show of the characters they like, nor so little as to cause the removal of derpy completely, rather just enough to keep normally throw away characters from being axed completely.

You ever wonder why characters like derpy and vinyl scratch who started off as throw away characters are still around, whereas other characters like thunderlane, stormwalker, and flitter who were designated to be fully fledge characters were axed completely from the show?  It's cause there was enough toy sales to keep derpy whereas thunderlane got axed cause no one bought his toys.

I'm not saying that they give a shit about bronies, rather when enough people buy toy of <x> pony they do care.

Basically what I mean is that as a whole is: y = x, where y equals how much hasbro cares and x equals the amount of toy sales of a particular pony.

The only reason why other ponies besides the main six get any air time is that their toy sales are high enough to justify giving them air time.

Tl:dr; the purpose of the show is to sell toys.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Tl:dr; the purpose of the show is to sell toys.



Well duh, we've known that since the first season. :V

MLP just happened to be like Transformer and was written well enough that a lot of people didn't care that it was in essence a 20 minute commercial for toys. (You know, kinda like the 80s TMNT.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Well duh, we've known that since the first season. :V
> 
> MLP just happened to be like Transformer and was written well enough that a lot of people didn't care that it was in essence a 20 minute commercial for toys. (You know, kinda like the 80s TMNT.)


Let's just hope that michael bay never makes a mlp movie.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Has the new season started? ? ?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Has the new season started? ? ?


3 days, 3 hours, 45 minutes, 15 seconds.

http://ponycountdown.com/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> 3 days, 3 hours, 45 minutes, 15 seconds.
> 
> http://ponycountdown.com/



Time to rev up that hype so we can all be underwhelmed as we realize we're watching a 20 minute long kids show!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Huh.
> 
> Kinda makes teh whole "locking up the sister in the moon for a thousand years" seem worse if it wasn't even by her design.
> 
> "Sorry sis, we could cure you of your demon, BUT it's just easier to stick you in the prison system and forget you exist. Also, I'm shitty at ruling but I control the sun so ya'll are stuck with me!"



Welcome to Equestrimerica.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Time to rev up that hype so we can all be underwhelmed as we realize we're watching a 20 minute long kids show!


Man, you've been a downer for the last 3 pages. You doin' okay?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> *Only a third of the sales is by children*, another third is by early teens, and *another third is by adults* as told by hasbro's last quarter toy sales.



So...you mean either mean kids buy them or parents of the kids buy them in this sentence right? I would truly love to see the raw data that out and out proves young male adults and late male teens are a third of the income of MLP toys. 

Because let me tell you, I work at a retail store and I have yet to see a male under 25 buy a MLP toy and all the others buy them for their *little girls*. 

Raw data on the brony bucks pls.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> So...you mean either mean kids buy them or parents of the kids buy them in this sentence right? I would truly love to see the raw data that out and out proves young male adults and late male teens are a third of the income of MLP toys.
> 
> Because let me tell you, I work at a retail store and I have yet to see a male under 25 buy a MLP toy and all the others buy them for their *little girls*.
> 
> Raw data on the brony bucks pls.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hasbro+quarterly+profit+report
You do realize that quarterly reports are open information that people can read right?
Also
http://investor.hasbro.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=666931

To give the short summary is that while yes the majority of sales are either by little girls or their parents it's not 100% of the sales like people are claiming; rather it's the majority and while people can claim it's dads buying toys for their children the teenage audience and adult audience of the show and the toy sales do signify a fair portion... blah blah... yadda yadda yadda.  The short version is the people going, "bronies don't constitute even a sliver of the toy sales" or "bronies don't account for even a sliver of the viewership" are full of it and rely on the "well you can't prove me wrong so I'm automatically correct" fallacy when you can look up hasbro's quarterly report and the show's viewership for all to see.


Tl:dr; You're not right, you're just wrong cause the quarterly reports and the viewership reports you can actually go read.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hasbro+quarterly+profit+report
> You do realize that quarterly reports are open information that people can read right?
> Also
> http://investor.hasbro.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=666931
> ...



Did you just give me the Ann Coulter treatment? 

"Lemme state some shocking crap, then debuff your statement by saying its in my book (or in your case the magical google)."

The burden of proof is on your ass, CF. And also nice back pedaling in the middle there. I'm not surprised though. 

That's check, bro.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Did you just give me the Ann Coulter treatment?
> 
> "Lemme state some shocking crap, then debuff your statement by saying its in my book (or in your case the magical google)."
> 
> ...


I didn't give you the ann coulter treatment, cause a quarterly report breaks down who's buying what, what franchise is getting profits, etc.
http://investor.hasbro.com/
No offense, but do you know what a quarterly report is?  A quarterly report is a investor's report for people that have stocks in the company, and just people investing in the company in general, every four months that breaks down the profit the company generates.
There's two possibilities, either one you really do not know what a quarterly report is(which is kind of depressing), or you're intentionally acting as though you can't read(at which point fuck my life).
Don't make me quote the boondocks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> I didn't give you the ann coulter treatment, cause a quarterly report breaks down who's buying what, what franchise is getting profits, etc.
> http://investor.hasbro.com/
> No offense, but do you know what a quarterly report is?  A quarterly report is a investor's report for people that have stocks in the company, and just people investing in the company in general, every four months that breaks down the profit the company generates.
> There's two possibilities, either one you really do not know what a quarterly report is(which is kind of depressing), or you're intentionally acting as though you can't read(at which point fuck my life).
> Don't make me quote the boondocks.



Cannonfodder, sweetie, babydoll, _lover_...

I know all too well what those are and guess what? They still prove nothing. I don't see anything suggesting bronies are a sizable profit for Hasbro (to the surprise of no one I'm sure) 

But you can continue to believe that if you so wish. God knows you never change your mind or admit you are wrong.


----------



## Icky (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ohhhh, CF. Never change.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Cannonfodder, sweetie, babydoll, _lover_...
> 
> I know all too well what those are and guess what? They still prove nothing. I don't see anything suggesting bronies are a sizable profit for Hasbro (to the surprise of no one I'm sure)
> 
> But you can continue to believe that if you so wish. God knows you never change your mind or admit you are wrong.


There's a difference between saying that a group outside the target demographic is buying it and saying that only a certain group is buying something.  To go further into their toy sales that they release I don't think teenage males technically qualify as little girls, and I hope they aren't dads yet, but still stands that accounting for little girls buying the toys and parents buying the toys the toy sales rate does still not match up.  A lot of people aren't going to know what a brony is though, but still enjoy the show.  Like how a lot of transformers fans don't know there's a fandom and still enjoy the franchise.  To say that ONLY little girls buy the toys or that ONLY their parents buy the toys is like saying that ONLY little boys buy transformers toys and that ONLY little boys go to watch the transformers movies.  While yes the majority of toys sales as by children or children the toy sales for the franchise is diversifying in that a wider audience is finding enjoyment out of it.  While probably most adults that watch the show don't even know the fandom exists they're still outside of the core key target demographic.

I'm not saying that the show or the toys are any time soon going to stop being little girls toys, cause we all know how well that went with equestria girls in that the purpose of the movie was to try and garner a older audience, but rather a wider audience than just the core demographic is enjoying the show and the toys.  It's a lot like transformers in that respect in that the franchise's target demographic has always been boys, well except those shitty michael bay movies, but that's not to say that other people don't watch the movies or buy the toys.

In fact the growth of mlp the last few years is a lot like transformers in that respect of finding accidentally that people outside of your target demographic as well like it.  I don't think mlp is ever going to stop being a kid's show or a kid's franchise, and frankly considering what bay did to transformers I wouldn't want it to stop being one.

HOWEVER if mlp:fim were a show that ONLY kids liked then it would be this:
[YT]ST2N-9ATKCc[/YT]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

butterflygoddess crushed you get over it


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is starting to become a very amusing thread.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> So...you mean either mean kids buy them or parents of the kids buy them in this sentence right? I would truly love to see the raw data that out and out proves young male adults and late male teens are a third of the income of MLP toys.
> 
> *Because let me tell you, I work at a retail store and I have yet to see a male under 25 buy a MLP toy and all the others buy them for their little girls*.
> 
> Raw data on the brony bucks pls.



_That's what they want you to think._

Also, just saying that online orders still exist. Unless you're trying to suggest that bronies just steal the stuff. Honestly I find it hard to believe fans of a show would not buy stuff for it.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hay guys! Being a brony made me so proud today cuz I learned that we make hasbro a shitloads of monies with our parents credit card lolz!



Shame on you for buying hasbro's shit after they dumped the garbage known as season 3. Either or, the people who play up Hasbro toy sales being strongly brony influenced are usually the same kind of losers who need an excuse and justification as to why their bedroom looks like it belongs to an 8 year old girl.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Batsy said:


> butterflygoddess crushed you get over it


The basic flaw in his point is that:
Pokemon is for kids where no adults play the games.
Call of Duty is for mature adults.
Transformers is for kids and the movies are solely for kids featuring no sexualization at all.
Halo is for mature adults who only use the crouch feature to take aim.
GTA V is only for mature adults.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> The basic flaw in his point is that:
> Pokemon is for kids where no adults play the games.
> Call of Duty is for mature adults.
> Transformers is for kids and the movies are solely for kids featuring no sexualization at all.
> ...




The basic flaw of this point is those are games and MLP is a show.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> The basic flaw of this point is those are games and MLP is a show.



Pokemon and Transformers are also shows.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Pokemon and Transformers are also shows.



People actually watch the pokemon anime? How absurd! And transformers are for losers. 



I'm actually sensing a pattern here, thanks for bringing up that point Aleu.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> The basic flaw of this point is those are games and MLP is a show.


As someone in the advertising industry target demographics are a bunch of bullcrap marketing departments make to make them feel as though they're actually important when in actuality they're a waste of money.

Marketing departments in a nutshell:
"Let's synergize our synergetically synergetic our target demographic to group think our synergetically synergetic base"

If the creation of fictional words could be used to generate electricity marketing departments could solve the energy crisis.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> _That's what they want you to think._
> 
> Honestly I find it hard to believe fans of a show would not buy stuff for it.



Well gee, I hope that little girl in the cart with them wasn't some kid they kidnapped. 

And what in the seven shades of hell would a brony need with tons of MLP toys? Do you know how many there are? The minitures, the wedding day castle, the pink Celestia, alicorn Twilight and I cannot imagine where the hell this person would keep them. In the boxes? On display? I think the show is cute but godamn, I'm not spending a cent of my green on some plastic figurine made in a sweat shop. 



CannonFodder said:


> The basic flaw in his point is that:
> Pokemon is for kids where no adults play the games.
> Call of Duty is for mature adults.
> *Transformers is for kids and the movies are solely for kids featuring no sexualization at all.*
> ...



You keep bringing this up. Let it go, CF. 

And since I'm off to MFF in a bit, I'm going to shed my usual questions and go straight for the point. 

This is a show for little girls. You claimed bronies made up a whopping 3rd of the income of their toys. I called bullshit. You turned into a pancake (Flipfloppity!), and then tried to backtrack saying that I claimed bronies don't buy toys or merchandise at all. (While they may contribute something, it sure ain't a 3rd.)

You keep changing the subject of the argument when you are wrong. Not unlike Ann Coulter who I compared you to earlier. 

And to finish off, bronies may watch the show, they may write fanfics, they may make videos and such but they do not go out and purchase gobs of toys on the levels parents would for their children. 

Check and mate, you fanboy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Man, you've been a downer for the last 3 pages. You doin' okay?



It's called being realistic. Season 3 was shite, and nothing has convinced me that season 4 will be any different. Of course I'm still going to watch it because I'm a fucking idiot.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> As someone in the advertising industry target demographics are a bunch of bullcrap marketing departments make to make them feel as though they're actually important when in actuality they're a waste of money.
> 
> Marketing departments in a nutshell:
> "Let's synergize our synergetically synergetic our target demographic to group think our synergetically synergetic base"
> ...





As someone who has a PHD in everything, you're absolutely wrong.


I honestly can't take arguments seriously when they start off as "Imma expert on this topic and field" and when they're about MLP.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> As someone who has a PHD in everything, you're absolutely wrong.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't take arguments seriously when they start off as "Imma expert on this topic and field" and when they're about MLP.



He *aspires* to be in that field actually. He's not actually in it. XD


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Well gee, I hope that little girl in the cart with them wasn't some kid they kidnapped.
> 
> And what in the seven shades of hell would a brony need with tons of MLP toys? Do you know how many there are? The minitures, the wedding day castle, the pink Celestia, alicorn Twilight and I cannot imagine where the hell this person would keep them. In the boxes? On display? I think the show is cute but godamn, I'm not spending a cent of my green on some plastic figurine made in a sweat shop.


Keep them as collectibles? Like what every other fan does? I know a guy who has tons of geek paraphernalia in a single room. Comic books, bean bag chairs, displays, all of either Marvel/DC characters, Star Trek, and Transformers. I cannot imagine that MLP would be immune to this.

Also you do realize that people can have little sisters/cousins/girlfriend's daughter/whatever, right?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Also you do realize that people can have little sisters/cousins/girlfriend's daughter/whatever, right?



Duh. That's going under the "parent/guardian" section. Don't split hairs, it makes you look like you are grasping at straws.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I honestly can't take arguments seriously when they start off as "Imma expert on this topic and field" and when they're about MLP.



MLP is serious business. If you cant deal with that then you're not a true brony. So get out of here casual filth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I honestly can't take arguments seriously when they start off as "Imma expert on this topic and field" and when they're about MLP.


Nah, it's more of a I work with people in marketing often and they seem to have went to college for the sole purpose of learning how to make imaginary words.  Like I'm fairly certain that things like, "quantumisomorphicgroupsynergeticallythinking" and, "logicalsemienergeticalatomicbuyer group" are not actually actually words.

The thing they seem to massively fail at is understanding that a "target demographic" is not the same thing as a target audience".  Like you can make a product with the target demographic being teens, but if teens hate it then well fuck congratulations shit lord the person just lost the company a ton of money.

Rather the best thing for companies in general to do is instead focus on the target audience.  Let's say a company has a franchise about cartoon ponies, let's say they want to make a profit.  The best thing to do is instead of trying to appeal solely to one demographic like people in marketing try to get people to do is instead of making a product that is ONLY enjoyable to one selective group is to instead make a product that is enjoyable to the general audience.  I'm not saying adults or children, rather make it to where it's enjoyable to people that like cartoons in general and presto that's how we got here.

The problem with marketing departments is that often a lot of people with marketing degrees think that making a product that is solely enjoyable to one small group will generate a ever increasing profit the smaller your target group is.

Basically in a nutshell:  Target demographics are bullcrap cause the logic behind it is that the smaller the group you're trying to sell a product too the more money you'll get.

On the plus side if you want to get a degree in looking busy while you're not actually doing anything marketing is pretty much the degree for you.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

In that case, I'm an animation God because I went to an anime convention and went to all the guest of honor panels.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> In that case, I'm an animation God because I went to an anime convention and went to all the guest of honor panels.


You do realize that's what I do is advertising right?  Hey when you think about it advertising and such is the perfect field for me, I get to perpetually annoy everyone and get paid.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You do realize that's what I do is advertising right?  Hey when you think about it advertising and such is the perfect field for me, I get to perpetually annoy everyone and get paid.



And like in advertising, everything you bring up is irrevelent to people's interests.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> _That's what they want you to think._
> 
> Also, just saying that online orders still exist. Unless you're trying to suggest that bronies just steal the stuff. Honestly I find it hard to believe fans of a show would not buy stuff for it.



Actually, it's fully possible to be a fan of something and not want to buy the merchandise for it, outside of stuff like DVD collections.

What's also kind of funny: I've heard Bronies say that Pink Celestia was the worst thing Ha$bro has ever made. Can someone elaborate on what exactly is so wrong with Pink Celestia? I've not once gotten an answer.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Actually, it's fully possible to be a fan of something and not want to buy the merchandise for it, outside of stuff like DVD collections.
> 
> What's also kind of funny: I've heard Bronies say that Pink Celestia was the worst thing Ha$bro has ever made. Can someone elaborate on what exactly is so wrong with Pink Celestia? I've not once gotten an answer.



Celestia is supposed to be white (obviously). She was pink because little girls statistically prefer pink toys, at least according to Hasbro's people. By making Celestia pink they are personally shitting on Lauren Faust's face and raping her hopes and dreams...or something. 

At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Celestia is supposed to be white (obviously). She was pink because little girls statistically prefer pink toys, at least according to Hasbro's people. By making Celestia pink they are personally shitting on Lauren Faust's face and raping her hopes and dreams...or something.
> 
> At least that's what I've been told.




Wrong.

Cum stains don't show up on white Celestia. They stick out like a sore thumb on pink Celestia.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Cum stains don't show up on white Celestia. They stick out like a sore thumb on pink Celestia.



Yes but it will still show in the hair. Checkmate Atheists.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Yes but it will still show in the hair. Checkmate Atheists.



Not if you tie the hair back. I don't do my pony dolls doggy style like you seem to insinuate. Please. I have standards. Go back to your church, you whacko, right-wing religious zealot!


----------



## Aleu (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Duh. That's going under the "parent/guardian" section. Don't split hairs, it makes you look like you are grasping at straws.



No I mean using that to get something _they_ want so it won't look weird.

I'm still standing by my statement of how MLP would be immune to fanatic collectors.



Digitalpotato said:


> Actually, it's fully possible to be a fan  of something and not want to buy the merchandise for it, outside of  stuff like DVD collections.



I know that. But it's like Butters is making it seem like there's next to nil buying merch which I find absurd.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> No I mean using that to get something _they_ want so it won't look weird.
> 
> I'm still standing by my statement of how MLP would be immune to fanatic collectors.




Collecting collectible vinyls, yes. Buying every goddam toy, no. Just no. We call those people creeps.




Aleu said:


> I know that. But it's like Butters is making it seem like there's next to nil buying merch which I find absurd.



Well.... the merch available right now is pretty embarassing/abysmal to say the least, quality wise. The collectible vinyls are nice, yes, but those come in so few in numbers. How pathetic of a fan must you be to go run out of your house to the nearest store to pick up a pretty princess Celestia play castle and pinkie pie choo choo train just to show your support for a show? Then again, how DARE Toshabi judge someone for the things they like. But in all honesty, it's downright creepy. Even then, as a person who is a HUGE dweeb fan over pokemon, I rarely find myself buying pokemon merch even if I have a shitload of money to throw around.  It has to meet a quality standard, as is the case with most collectors. Collectors don't have a magic endless supply of treasure trove storage to store all these pick ups. We have to be picky with what we buy lest we become overwhelmed by the sheer amount of product pushed out by these companies. The amount of collectible merch from Hasbro for this show is very very limited. Most of which I see are sales through third party companies like Welovefine with their shirts and hoodie products mostly designed by their staff. But blah blah blah blah blah, this discussion is so moot and so pointless that I must digress onto another point. In fact, I actually will cease to responding to any more posts about said topic in a serious manner because that's just how stupid this discussion is.




I ask myself this; What the FUCK is the entire point of this discussion? To see if the brony fandom is buying all the toys? So what if they were, what do we accomplish by this? What are we trying to prove? That Hasbro should kneel down and bow before the brony master race for providing them funds so they can continue to make the bronies their nutrients of piss-poor quality girl cartoons and disturbing toys? How Hasbro should listen to this demographic to make changes in the show that reflect FAN MADE SPECULATIONS rather than what the creators originally intended (LOL JK LAUREN FAUST LEFT LOOOL)? Please tell me what we're trying to accomplish with this idiotic debate, because this is seriously the lowest low point I have seen this thread reach. This all leads back to CF crying and complaining about favorite ponies and other fan obsessed nonsense. In fact, I'm willing to throw down all my bits to say  that the ENTIRE FUCKING POINT OF THIS DEBATE WAS TO ULTIMATELY LEAD UP TO CF SAYING "And THAT'S why I should be a writer for this show /)^3^(\"


----------



## Conker (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I ask myself this; What the FUCK is the entire point of this discussion?


Kill time while we wait for season four to start I'd imagine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Kill time while we wait for season four to start I'd imagine.


Yeah, it's kind of boring in between seasons.


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, it's kind of boring in between seasons.



Couldn't you just...find other things to do?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> Couldn't you just...find other things to do?



there's....other things?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Icky said:


> Couldn't you just...find other things to do?


You probably don't want to know what video game I'm playing.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is why you do MSPA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ahaha wow the next comic is going to have to have a giant enemy crab.  If rarity fights it then that's going to be funny.


----------



## Armess (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

And there is an I Am Neutral option? I consist in Bronies groups and so forth, but I don't splash a saliva, proving to someone that the pony cool and to it should worship, because a rainbow and magic of friendship. I am tolerant to all, even to "klopers"


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was blindsided yesterday by how much I am psyched for season 4. MY cynicism is gone, now I just want my pones. I n33d my fiX


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Decent enough episode, rather standard season-opener fare.
Nice amount of world-building, Discord is still a jerk, shame about the big time-waster in the second episode.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Dear Princess Celestia and Luna

I am writing to you on this wonderful invention.







It's called a piece of paper. You could have saved a LOT of trouble and worry had you simply wrote "Something is happening - gone to the Everfree forest". Why do you two have such a terrible tendency to _not_ tell anyone anything important? I know that discord didnt' either, but that's because he's Discord. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I missed the premiere. (as well as Equestria Girls. I heard it aired before the premiere or something)
So how was everything? Was this premiere the quality level of the Royal Pony Wedding episodes? (my fave episodes) Or was it kinda meh?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> So how was everything? Was this premiere the quality level of the Royal Pony Wedding episodes? (my fave episodes) Or was it kinda meh?


Be prepared for lots of tentacle porn and random images of discord in a maid dress.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> I missed the premiere. (as well as Equestria Girls. I heard it aired before the premiere or something)
> So how was everything? Was this premiere the quality level of the Royal Pony Wedding episodes? (my fave episodes) Or was it kinda meh?



Well, sort of. 

With Equestria Girls... Just watch High School Musical.  That's all you missed. 

The S4 premiere? Sort of the stuff the show was known for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh shit, Yoh Yoshinari is a brony(dude that worked on little witch academia)
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/11/anime-superstar-animator-yoh-yoshinari.html


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode aired right when I left for work. I'll have to watch it in the morning. Very pumped. Looks like a good one.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought the episode was quite good. The animators totally stepped their game up.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Dear Princess Celestia and Luna
> 
> I am writing to you on this wonderful invention.
> 
> ...


They _might_ have been kidnapped by the discord plant.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh shit, Yoh Yoshinari is a brony(dude that worked on little witch academia)
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/11/anime-superstar-animator-yoh-yoshinari.html



Fleur de Lis and Fluttershy flank focus. :I

Dat art, though. <3


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like the Season 4 opener. It was really cool to see Celestia and Luna in the past, Discord is always great, and the animation was still more refined. 

Gonna be a good season :-O What with the mystery box and Princess Twilight antics.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is it bad I half expected Amaterasu to charge in and use Bloom on everything?


----------



## Conker (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Damn. Season four opening was really fucking great. Considering all the god damn doom and gloom spread around, I guess maybe my expectations were kind of low, but the episode turned out really well. 

The Discord episodes in season two might still be the better season openers, but this is an easy second place. I'd say it's hard to pick. 

SUrprised at the lack of show tunes though. I mean, no big deal there, but usually one shows up in the season opener.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> They _might_ have been kidnapped by the discord plant.



Still doesn't excuse them from keeping that whole tree of harmony thing a secret.

Why do these writers like to introduce something that the characters should probably have heard of (siblings, other royalty figures, past apprentices, important bits of history) yet don't add an explanation as to why they've never been mentioned before? XD


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Still doesn't excuse them from keeping that whole tree of harmony thing a secret.
> 
> Why do these writers like to introduce something that the characters should probably have heard of (siblings, other royalty figures, past apprentices, important bits of history) yet don't add an explanation as to why they've never been mentioned before? XD


Erm...
Too much Applecider?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Still doesn't excuse them from keeping that whole tree of harmony thing a secret.
> 
> Why do these writers like to introduce something that the characters should probably have heard of (siblings, other royalty figures, past apprentices, important bits of history) yet don't add an explanation as to why they've never been mentioned before? XD


How would the Tree of Harmony be relevant though? I mean, I can understand the sibling thing because it's a little ridiculous for a character to claim that they were so attached to a sibling but never spoke about them, ever. Even in passing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Two-parter was pretty good.

I like that we're getting something new, instead of the Elements of Harmony, and quite a bit of backstory.

I like that Luna's Nightmare Moon transformation wasn't excused with something like "she wuz possesd". I like to think that she just has some legitimate mental issues that are her own, because it gives her character more depth. (And makes her more of a badass that she can do that shit on her own, just imo.)

This would have served as better movie material, than the highschool AU bullshit.

But it's certainly not a bad intro to the new season. It actually makes me want to watch the rest of it.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> I like that Luna's Nightmare Moon transformation wasn't excused with something like "she wuz possesd".



I think the comics said that she was possesd though?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> I think the comics said that she was possesd though?


I haven't read any of the comics, so they might?

Are the comics considered canon with the show?
Sometimes, franchises split their canon with the different mediums.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> I haven't read any of the comics, so they might?
> 
> Are the comics considered canon with the show?
> Sometimes, franchises split their canon with the different mediums.


Yeah, she was possessed in the comics.


*edit
Oh shit!  I nearly died from choking while laughing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRl_n6yj6U8


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> How would the Tree of Harmony be relevant though? I mean, I can understand the sibling thing because it's a little ridiculous for a character to claim that they were so attached to a sibling but never spoke about them, ever. Even in passing.



"Now Twilight, do you have any questions?"
"Where did you get the Elements of Harmony from?"
"Uuuuuuuuuuhh...."

"Princess Celestia! I bring great news!" 
"What?"
"I have been exploring in the Everfree Forest... I got lost trying to find Zecora, and I ran into this unusual thing! It's an unusual tree! See?"
*they cart in the chopped down tree of harmony*

"Celestia! Some evil villain who you faced in the past (But never thought to mention until they showed up) is trying to capture something in the everfree Forest!"
"Why could they possibly be wanting something like that?"
"uuuuuuuuhhh...."

"Celestia? I'm writing a book on history... what was Discord doing?" 
"Uuuuuuuhhhh..."  

"Celestia, I have returned from the cartographer's guild. I discovered something miraculous in the everfree forest! *holds up a drawing of the Tree of Harmony*
"Uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhh...."


----------



## Conker (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> "Now Twilight, do you have any questions?"
> "Where did you get the Elements of Harmony from?"
> "Uuuuuuuuuuhh...."
> 
> ...


I don't recall her ever asking that question, so I can see why there were no answers given.

Given the personalities of all of the characters, no one would be chopping down any trees like that. The damn thing is clearly a magical thing, and Twilight is all up in that shit.

Only a problem if others know about the tree, but I'm guessing it's pretty well hidden from lore and sight.

Discord was being Discord, I don't think anyone knew he was fucking around with that tree or dropping those seeds.

Last one would be a cause for exposition vomit.


The fact that it wasn't brought up until now really isn't an issue.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

On this topic anyone else seeing a trend here though?

Mythologically they knew about discord, but didn't know discord was actually real real.  They didn't know about changelings.  They didn't know about the crystal empire.  They didn't know about the tree of harmony.

Why isn't that stuff taught in history 101 in their world?  That's like a history class going, "Well there was greece that you all know about.  Then two brothers founded a place called rome and then blah blah blah some totally unimportant stuff that in no way was important happened then they got sacked by german tribes and that takes us into the dark ages".


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> On this topic anyone else seeing a trend here though?
> 
> Mythologically they knew about discord, but didn't know discord was actually real real.  They didn't know about changelings.  They didn't know about the crystal empire.  They didn't know about the tree of harmony.
> 
> Why isn't that stuff taught in history 101 in their world?  That's like a history class going, "Well there was greece that you all know about.  Then two brothers founded a place called rome and then blah blah blah some totally unimportant stuff that in no way was important happened then they got sacked by german tribes and that takes us into the dark ages".



Perhaps they thought that they were just stories like Romulus and Remus. Or any mythological thing ever. Or that some things were just not known because it's obscure in their neck of the woods.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Perhaps they thought that they were just stories like Romulus and Remus. Or any mythological thing ever. Or that some things were just not known because it's obscure in their neck of the woods.


You mean like how the story of atlantis is based off a greece city state that was based on a island out in the sea and turns out they were living all that time on a super volcano that one night went KABOOM! thus killing almost everyone that didn't make it to the boats at the port quick enough or there was enough boats at port for them?  And how we ignore just how fucking dangerous super volcanoes are with most people assuming that they're just a myth or that they could never actually happen in our lifetime when the yellowstone super volcano is fucking insanely huge and overdue for a eruption.  That at any time it could go kaboom thus killing everyone in the blast radius by raining down bus size rocks hundreds of miles away and slowly kill hundreds of millions of people by inhalation with the ashes.  Also how when you breath in the ash it acts like concrete in that it solidifies in your lungs to the point that even if you don't inhale enough of the smoke you'll still die years later due to it fucking up your insides and massively deteriorating your bones to the point you're a cripple for what few years you have left to live?  And how caldera volcanoes by most people are just considered myth?

Point taken.


----------



## Conker (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Why isn't that stuff taught in history 101 in their world?  That's like a history class going, "Well there was greece that you all know about.  Then two brothers founded a place called rome and then blah blah blah some totally unimportant stuff that in no way was important happened then they got sacked by german tribes and that takes us into the dark ages".


Because ti's a cartoon that needs to keep creating new things for its characters to do and explore, not to mention make toys from. 

I think the reverse way to look at this is: the show is doing a fine enough job of coming up with new things that are fun to explore and be a part of. I really like the tree of harmony. It's a cool thing, and the fact that the ponies had to give up their elements to save the day was a nice twist on a common trope within the show. I just don't really get any of these complaints. 

But pony continuity isn't really something I call "important."


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I wonder if Discord will start screwing around more now that he knows he can get away with it.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I wonder if Discord will start screwing around more now that he knows he can get away with it.



to me, discord will always be getting into trouble. just not extreme trouble like before XD discord was hilarious in the premiere he got brownie points from me.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So the premier...it was pretty tight. God fucking damn it, now they're just going to spite me by having like 10 shit episodes in a row or something as punishment.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Perhaps they thought that they were just stories like Romulus and Remus. Or any mythological thing ever. Or that some things were just not known because it's obscure in their neck of the woods.



This just makes it even more humorous.

"Oh, Discord didn't exist - he was a myth that Celestia and Luna fought in the past."
"...but... they're right there. *gestures to the obviously-not-mythical Princess Celestia and Princess Luna* Can't we just ask them why they were lying to us, or how they could be real, but not Discord?" 
"uuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...." 

Really, it's just kinda funny because they don't throw an explanation as to why the characters don't know it... just "Oh yeah, it's right there." Other than "Well you know we're in a TV show - this wasn't thought of in the past seasons, so we obviously can't just have the characters reference stuff that they know but the viewers don't or else they'll get confused!".  

It's just kinda like Oz how they'd have all sorts of new areas that were never mentioned despite being the kind of things that you would expect the characters to know of. XD And no attempt is made to explain why it was never relevant. 

"Oh? You come from that other area of Oz that we've never visited before?"
"How do you know about it?"
"Yeah, it's always been in Oz." 
"...How come you didn't know about it the last time you were on a journey to the Emerald City?"
"uuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhh...."


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> But pony continuity isn't really something I call "important."


Oh you mean like how the pokemon show's continuity isn't important to the show either and how it remains a great show even when they ignore the continuity, or how naruto is good? (obvious sarcasm)


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> So the premier...it was pretty tight. God fucking damn it, now they're just going to spite me by having like 10 shit episodes in a row or something as punishment.




That's usually how it goes. If you have a good opener, then people will HAVE to stay around for the rest of the season. Then again, season 3's opener sucked and yet I sat through every episode.


Huh.



The show's drugs.





CannonFodder said:


> Oh you mean like how the pokemon show's continuity isn't important to the show either and how it remains a great show even when they ignore the continuity, or how naruto is good?





CannonFodder said:


> (obvious sarcasm)





Sarcasm aside, since when does anime ever make any sense? Either or, like Discord, the makers of MLP can get away with anything no matter how much sense is lacking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Sarcasm aside, since when does anime ever make any sense? Either or, like Discord, the makers of MLP can get away with anything no matter how much sense is lacking.


It's called suspension of disbelief.  If something is good enough writing wise and has characters that are interesting enough people will ignore the problems with it.  That's what separates something that's bad from something that's good.  If your show is good enough and the characters have enough of a personality then you can have stuff like my little pony where people for the most part ignore the problems with it.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's just called a cartoon. Not that over-sophisticated explanation. Simple as that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> It's just called a cartoon. Not that over-sophisticated explanation. Simple as that.


It's called basic fictional writing skills.  You are kind of required in college if you want to become a writer have to take writing classes; and I'm pretty sure most of the people that work on the show did go to college to do what they do.

If anything going, "lol it's a cartoon" is undermining the amount of effort the creators put into the show.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> It's called basic fictional writing skills.  You are kind of required in college if you want to become a writer have to take writing classes; and I'm pretty sure most of the people that work on the show did go to college to do what they do.
> 
> If anything going, "lol it's a cartoon" is undermining the amount of effort the creators put into the show.




Or, you're just over-analyzing the fact that it's just a cartoon and not everything was made to make perfect sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Or, you're just over-analyzing the fact that it's just a cartoon and not everything was made to make perfect sense.


So you're saying that with how much effort the studio puts into trying to make a good show we can't even say something positive about how much effort they put into the show?  I was saying that it's a good show cause they do actually care about their work and that while it does have a lot of problems they do actually make interesting characters and a interesting story.  Are you saying that we can't even say that we appreciate how much effort the studio puts into the show?  Like as many problems as there are with it's still a good show.

If you want a mlp show where the creators just didn't care about their work quality cause of it being a cartoon then go watch gen 3.5


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So you're saying that with how much effort the studio puts into trying to make a good show we can't even say something positive about how much effort they put into the show?  I was saying that it's a good show cause they do actually care about their work and that while it does have a lot of problems they do actually make interesting characters and a interesting story.  Are you saying that we can't even say that we appreciate how much effort the studio puts into the show?  Like as many problems as there are with it's still a good show.
> 
> If you want a mlp show where the creators just didn't care about their work quality cause of it being a cartoon then go watch gen 3.5




Wow.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Wow.


Let me rephrase.  When I point out a problem with the show you go, "lol just a cartoon", when I point out something positive about the show you go, "lol just a cartoon".  Do you want to hear something positive about the show or negative?  I know it's a cartoon, but you're acting as though people can't recognize that they actually care about the show quality.  Do you want people to appreciate the effort that goes in the show or not appreciate the effort that goes in the show?  You can't play both sides of the fence.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Let me rephrase.  When I point out a problem with the show you go, "lol just a cartoon", when I point out something positive about the show you go, "lol just a cartoon".  Do you want to hear something positive about the show or negative?  I know it's a cartoon, but you're acting as though people can't recognize that they actually care about the show quality.  Do you want people to appreciate the effort that goes in the show or not appreciate the effort that goes in the show?  You can't play both sides of the fence.




Are you done yet?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So..........

to move this away. I wonder how the Tree of Harmony lost its magic. Maybe Discord's seeds became too much after a while. Do the elements of harmony keep it going?

hm


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So..........
> 
> to move this away. I wonder how the Tree of Harmony lost its magic. Maybe Discord's seeds became too much after a while. Do the elements of harmony keep it going?
> 
> hm



I assume, that the Elements of Harmony are the Tree of Harmony's Magic Source and any magic it had/used after the Elements were removed were just left overs. So, it had much left over and/or Discord being stoned "froze" the Seed until he de-stoned.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh you mean like how the pokemon show's continuity isn't important to the show either and how it remains a great show even when they ignore the continuity, or how naruto is good? (obvious sarcasm)


Things I don't watch! 

I don't think the Tree of Harmony violates any of MLP's continuity though, so I'm not sure how that factors in.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Things I don't watch!
> 
> I don't think the Tree of Harmony violates any of MLP's continuity though, so I'm not sure how that factors in.



Nah, it doesnt' really violate continuity - it's just more "lol why didn't you mention this before?" XP


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I enjoyed the season opener but I feel the writers are taking Pinkie Pie in a direction that I'm not sure I enjoy but I having a difficult time figuring out why.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I enjoyed the season opener but I feel the writers are taking Pinkie Pie in a direction that I'm not sure I enjoy but I having a difficult time figuring out why.


She's almost been TOO Pinky of late  She was my favorite character in season one, but she's kinda gotten a bit more random than I care for.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> She's almost been TOO Pinky of late  She was my favorite character in season one, but she's kinda gotten a bit more random than I care for.



I think that nails. She's not really a balanced character anymore.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I enjoyed the season opener but I feel the writers are taking Pinkie Pie in a direction that I'm not sure I enjoy but I having a difficult time figuring out why.


*Achoo* I agree. She's still funny, but I've not iced the slippage.

I have a fun (?) headcanon that Twilight is now immortal on account of Princess-hood and will grow to see her loved ones age and die in a cruel subversion of the shows intended themes.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Nah, it doesnt' really violate continuity - it's just more "lol why didn't you mention this before?" XP



because there was literally no reason to. I mean, Celestia and Luna had the Elements. What reason would there be to mention the Tree?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I have a fun (?) headcanon that Twilight is now immortal on account of Princess-hood and will grow to see her loved ones age and die in a cruel subversion of the shows intended themes.


Is it weird I would actually like to see that?


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it weird I would actually like to see that?


Right?? Such a cool deconstruction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Was I the only one to notice that twilight was using dark magic again?


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> Was I the only one to notice that twilight was using dark magic again?


Nope. 

They said it was alicorn magic this time around though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Nope.
> 
> They said it was alicorn magic this time around though.


So alicorn magic and dark magic look alike?  Bet you fifty dollars someone's going to write a fanfic about that.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> So alicorn magic and dark magic look alike?


I guess so. Zecora said that alicorn magic was needed to make the liquid in bottle turn white, and then Twilight used the dark magic looking stuff and it worked.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Saw the season premier. It was decent, though, I really hate what they're doing with Pinkie Pie now. She's like that really awkward Carrot Top relative you have that always seems to follow you around during family outings.





Conker said:


> Things I don't watch!





Conker said:


> I don't think the Tree of Harmony violates any of MLP's continuity though, so I'm not sure how that factors in.




I tried my hardest to find things that broke continuity in these episodes and failed to find any. The only thing I thought was off was why bother showing the fight between Luna and Celestia? Sort of a pointless scene tbh when the whole Discord flash back sort of covered everything important (actually, everything important) regarding the Tree of MIght. Minus the Saiyans.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I guess so. Zecora said that alicorn magic was needed to make the liquid in bottle turn white, and then Twilight used the dark magic looking stuff and it worked.


That's why I said chances are someone is going to make a fanfic about how they look alike.  You know it's coming.


Toshabi said:


> the Tree of MIght. Minus the Saiyans.


"Bitch, you look like Goku"
"And you look like a Yoshi"
"I get that.  Now hand over that kid"
"You want this kid?"
"I want him!"
"You want this kid?"
"I want him!"
"You want this kid?"
"I want him!"
"You want this kid?"
"I WANT THAT KID!"
(sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> I have a fun (?) headcanon that Twilight is now immortal on account of Princess-hood and will grow to see her loved ones age and die in a cruel subversion of the shows intended themes.



Don't mention this on EQD, because the posters there flip out about this. "MEGAN SAID SHE WOULDN'T OUTLIVE HER FRIENDS!!!1"

I've seen several heart felt comics/ drawings of Twilight remembering her friends, and pretty much every comment is about how it's dumb because it won't happen. Sure, that means you can't appreciate the art, right? :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> Don't mention this on EQD, because the posters there flip out about this. "MEGAN SAID SHE WOULDN'T OUTLIVE HER FRIENDS!!!1"
> 
> I've seen several heart felt comics/ drawings of Twilight remembering her friends, and pretty much every comment is about how it's dumb because it won't happen. Sure, that means you can't appreciate the art, right? :/


We'll probably never find out, cause any future shows or future seasons will only take place in around when the main six are still young or focus on different characters at the same time or such.  Meaning we'll never probably ever see if that's true or not.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I tried my hardest to find things that broke continuity in these episodes and failed to find any. The only thing I thought was off was why bother showing the fight between Luna and Celestia? Sort of a pointless scene tbh when the whole Discord flash back sort of covered everything important (actually, everything important) regarding the Tree of MIght. Minus the Saiyans.


Just for the fan service I guess? I thought it was really cool seeing Celestia *actually doing something*. I love her to bits, but most of the time she just hangs out dispensing exposition.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Just for the fan service I guess? I thought it was really cool seeing Celestia *actually doing something*. I love her to bits, but most of the time she just hangs out dispensing exposition.



I need to make a "Celestia got knocked on her ass again" compilation. She gets abused so much.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I need to make a "Celestia got knocked on her ass again" compilation. She gets abused so much.



That's the way she likes it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> I tried my hardest to find things that broke continuity in these episodes and failed to find any. The only thing I thought was off was why bother showing the fight between Luna and Celestia? Sort of a pointless scene tbh when the whole Discord flash back sort of covered everything important (actually, everything important) regarding the Tree of MIght. Minus the Saiyans.
> [/FONT]



It's called "Narutoing".


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched all the episodes with Discord in it just now, except season 2 which I had seen before. 
I blame Toshabi.

There are many reasons why he is the best character, biggest one being that he doesn't like the main 6 and always messes their day. 
It is a shame how they are trying to make him behave nice. It takes the fun away from his role.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I watched all the episodes with Discord in it just now, except season 2 which I had seen before.
> I blame Toshabi.
> 
> There are many reasons why he is the best character, biggest one being that he doesn't like the main 6 and always messes their day.
> It is a shame how they are trying to make him behave nice. It takes the fun away from his role.


He's still Discord just...like...Diet Discord.
He still acts like a little shit just in a different way.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So..........
> 
> to move this away. I wonder how the Tree of Harmony lost its magic. Maybe Discord's seeds became too much after a while. Do the elements of harmony keep it going?
> 
> hm



I just thought the tree ran out of battery and the elements were the chargers :V


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Batsy said:


> I just thought the tree ran out of battery and the elements were the chargers :V



Batteries not included
"RAAAAAAAAGE"


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Batsy said:


> I just thought the tree ran out of battery and the elements were the chargers :V



Obviously, it's because Discord took over as the shows writer when Lauren left and can initiate plot devices as he pleases.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Oh a Shadow Pony? There's no Shadow Pony."

Sombra was so forgettable that even the characters in-universe forgot who he is!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There are many reasons why he is the best character, biggest one being that he doesn't like the main 6 and always messes their day.
> It is a shame how they are trying to make him behave nice. It takes the fun away from his role.


Word. He's a constant douche. And when the ponies get serious on him he usually just laughs them off. I agree with Aleu though, he hasn't lost much of his charm. I love how he arbitrarily makes physics his bipch.

"Castlemane-ia" might win the 'Best Title' award. Pretty fun episode. I liked the inadvertent spooking of one another.


----------



## Conker (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Enjoyed the newest episode quite a lot. Had a lot of laughs, even if the actual plot structure was a tried and true one. 

Pinkie at the end is the kind of Pinkie I like. Just as crazy, but the lack of logic behind the crazy works better. Better than her drooling over the thought of frosting at any rate.

And it's cool that they are continuing on with the key thing os early. Was afraid that would be forgotten and rushed off to a few episodes near the end.

All in all, fun episode. Season four is off to a good start.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> Word. He's a constant douche. And when the ponies get serious on him he usually just laughs them off. I agree with Aleu though, he hasn't lost much of his charm. I love how he arbitrarily makes physics his bipch.



He's still cool, yeah, but the "I'd lose my only friend? Well played, well played" felt really forced and stupid.
I guess I should be happy though, it allowed my fave character to at least appear on future episodes as a moving thing rather than a statue


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not that impressed with the season opener but we've had worse. I really wish they'd stop milking the princess thing because...who gives a damn if twilight is royalty or not?

We've already got 4. It just exists to make her more marketable I guess but it makes a tackier story. Plus they never shut up about it. 

I know they were pressed for time but my god, I always expected that Nightmare Moon vs. Celestia battle to last longer. It seemed like the whole ordeal lasted 15 minutes in their world. 

Lastly, I wonder if the episodes after will all revolve around finding those keys or if they'll all just find them in the season finale.

Edit: One more thing. 

Discord didn't even remember which pony was fluttershy early into the episode and then at the end is terrified of losing her friendship? I...I don't even.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Lastly, I wonder if the episodes after will all revolve around finding those keys or if they'll all just find them in the season finale.



That's what I'm wondering as well - are they trying to sort of make it into something like the Grand Galloping gala (hey we'll have several episodes preparing for it) or are they going to try and add an overall story arc that relies on having seen the previous episode(s) to really know what's going on. 

The former kind of works - the latter, however... yeah, that's one of the things they didn't want to do with MLP, make it into something like Escaflowne where the characters make call-backs to events the viewer hadn't seen. (That's also one reason why they're acting as if Equestria Girls never happened.)


----------



## Aleu (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Edit: One more thing.
> 
> Discord didn't even remember which pony was fluttershy early into the episode and then at the end is terrified of losing her friendship? I...I don't even.



Pretty sure he was just fucking with her.

Cuz, that's what he does


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah, he did it to annoy RD. It was all over his face.


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Off topic in regards to the new episode, but here's a thing that annoys me.

On Facebook (best way to start a story I know :V) I have an MLP avatar that a friend of mine hand drew for me. Didn't even ask him to! But he did and I love it because it's awesome. 

But every time I get into an argument or anything with people on the Facebook groups I'm on, I'm written off as "dumb brony" when my opinions can no longer be challenged. 

Straw mans man  They make me sad.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Off topic in regards to the new episode, but here's a thing that annoys me.
> 
> On Facebook (best way to start a story I know :V) I have an MLP avatar that a friend of mine hand drew for me. Didn't even ask him to! But he did and I love it because it's awesome.
> 
> ...



i think that's more ad hominem than straw man.


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> i think that's more ad hominem than straw man.


I get those two mixed up. Red Herring as well. They kinda all involve the same principle but with slight differences.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

on the subject of ponies, I liked this episode. Had some funny moments but one thing I don't understand is _why doesn't Rarity just use her magic to get the damn tapestry down?_


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> on the subject of ponies, I liked this episode. Had some funny moments but one thing I don't understand is _why doesn't Rarity just use her magic to get the damn tapestry down?_


I thought that as well, though it was kind of funny when she asked Fluttershy to do it 

But it would have been easier for her to levitate that shit.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Brony, do you even levitate?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> *argument *or anything with people* on the Facebook groups*



There's your problem.


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> There's your problem.


Yeah, but I kinda acknowledged that right in the post. 

My bad for even trying, but still annoying.

Also, your avatar is adorable.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I thought that as well, though it was kind of funny when she asked Fluttershy to do it
> 
> But it would have been easier for her to levitate that shit.



Rarity _did_ try that after discovering the second set of tapestries in the throne room. She was struggling to levitate the Luna tapestry and only had had about half of it lifted when she was ejected from the castle.

---PCJ


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



RailRide said:


> Rarity _did_ try that after discovering the second set of tapestries in the throne room. She was struggling to levitate the Luna tapestry and only had had about half of it lifted when she was ejected from the castle.
> 
> ---PCJ


I know, but that was after. You'd think she would have tried levitating the first one, especially since Fluttershy isn't exactly the epitome of strength.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

But...she's levitated Tom (the boulder). How heavy are tapestries exactly? Is magic like the Force in Star Wars or something?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> But...she's levitated Tom (the boulder). How heavy are tapestries exactly? Is magic like the Force in Star Wars or something?



No. She didn't use the power of the Schwartz!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Pressed for time but my god, I always expected that Nightmare Moon vs. Celestia battle to last longer. It seemed like the whole ordeal lasted 15 minutes in their world.


I would literally watch a whole episode (or more) about the Nightmare Moon x Celestia conflict. God can Celestia please become a normal character instead of just a plot device? She's* so *awesome.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It was a decent episode. 



In regards to rarity making fluttershy pull the tapestry down: Rarity has, and always will be lazy. If she could get a peon to do the work for her despite her using magic being a simpler, more easier solution, she'll force the peon to do it.


Pinkie Pie felt like her normal self again up until the end when they were doing that friendship journal thing (and the intro, somewhat). Her lines felt so forced. 

Uuuuhhh,.... I think Twilight Sparkle is becoming the new Celestia. I can foresee her as pretty much being the solution to every single episode's problem from here on out, and that's a little disappointing to me. I liked it better when they all had to figure something out together.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Uuuuhhh,.... I think Twilight Sparkle is becoming the new Celestia.



I couldn't agree more. But perhaps they have an episode focusing on her negative qualities waiting in the wing. 



I didn't like the episode. Stupid moral, boring story, nothing in the way of jokes, and I knew it was Pinkie the whole time. It felt very..."common". Like regular shitty kids show common. 

I'm not feeling any magic.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Episode was not great, not horrible, just kind of "meh."

Twilight's "friendship lesson" at the end felt pretty unnecessary and tacked on.
Was expecting the organ player to be Luna. Pinkie Pie seemed like she was put in there just to be put in there, because the episode didn't quite meet its "lolrandum" quota yet.
I wish there would have been more talk about Celestia and Luna's childhood and their roles growing up as princesses of the Sun and Moon, or something.
And Twilight didn't learn shit about the box, so this was kind of entirely pointless.


----------



## Conker (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Uuuuhhh,.... I think Twilight Sparkle is becoming the new Celestia. I can foresee her as pretty much being the solution to every single episode's problem from here on out, and that's a little disappointing to me. I liked it better when they all had to figure something out together.


Possible, but I really hope it doesn't happen. I'm a fan of Twilight Sparkle yet, and I don't want her to just become the final solution.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The biggest thing that was wrong with this episode that seems to be plaguing so many post season 2 episodes (And I say this trying not to sound like "It was the best of days, it was the worst of days): The pacing. The story pacing is bonkers in these new episodes. I don't know if it's just me, but episodes feel like "Okay here's the plot and opening scen- BUT WAIT LETS HURRY AND GET OVER HERE TO ESTABLISH THI- WAIT WHAT ABOUT RARITY AND FLUTTERSHY OASIDJOAISJDOSDJ WAIT LETS ALL GO TO THE CASTLE YEAH LETS OAIDJSOSAIJDOAIJSDOJASD BOOOGOOOOOGOOGOGOGOGOOGOOO!". The season starter had the same issue. I think the story writers need to focus on snowballing the story rather than trying to get as many plot points and locations in as possible. 


Either or, calling it now; Twilight's character is going to change into Celestia's with a hint of Twilight Sparkle added in for taste and fan appeal. AT LEAST they're reintroducing lessons at the end of the episodes again, despite the lessons being forced in like how it is in rape.


----------



## Conker (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll agree with you on the pacing. Episodes have gone pretty fast for far too long, and the endings have been wrapped up rather clumsily of late.


----------



## Leon (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just hope they fix these issues as the season goes on, I felt season 3 was the same way, felt super rushed, and still only had 13 episodes, hopefully, they buckle down and get back to the good feel it used to have. Castle-maneia  wasn't anything to write home about, and like Vaelarsa said, I too wish it would have been Luna playing the organ, then she gives them a story aabout her and her sister at the old castle yadda yadda.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was severely disappointed at the lack of Castlevania in Castlemania. I THOUGHT IT WAS THEM TRYING TO APPEAL TO THE REAL AUDIENCE AT FIRST BUT WAS SADLY MISTAKEN.


â€‹Because every 8 year old girl I know plays Castlevania.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Uuuuhhh,.... I think Twilight Sparkle is becoming the new Celestia. I can foresee her as pretty much being the solution to every single episode's problem from here on out, and that's a little disappointing to me. I liked it better when they all had to figure something out together.


Twilight's definitely going to be Deus Exit Machina'd from time to time but I don't think she'll hit Celestia status. We hardly got a chance to know Celestia to begin with but we're familiar with Twilight.

You are completely right about the pacing though. It feels forced instead of natural. Maybe (hopefully) when we hit some charater-spcific episodes they'll hit a comfortable stride.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Leon said:


> I just hope they fix these issues as the season goes on, I felt season 3 was the same way, felt super rushed, and still only had 13 episodes, hopefully, they buckle down and get back to the good feel it used to have. Castle-maneia  wasn't anything to write home about, and like Vaelarsa said, I too wish it would have been Luna playing the organ, then she gives them a story aabout her and her sister at the old castle yadda yadda.



I wonder what exactly they were rushing with Season 3.

It couldn't be Equestria Girls. The writing was so obviously rushed there's no way they spent that much time on it.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder what exactly they were rushing with Season 3.



Princess Twilight Sparkle toy advertisement.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I know, but that was after. You'd think she would have tried levitating the first one, especially since Fluttershy isn't exactly the epitome of strength.



The hook was probably out of range for her magic. Reviewing the episode, one notices that when Rarity tries to levitate the second tapestry, not only does she get right up against the wall, but has to stand up on the throne to get her head closer. And even then, the tapestry only started to rise from the bottom despite her struggling to lift it. Perhaps she asked Fluttershy to go up and unhook the first one knowing that whatever was holding it up was likely out of range for her magic, only trying it the second time around after F'shy  proved not to be up to the task. I don't recall seeing Rarity levitating objects that far away from her in any previous episodes. Multiple objects, yes--but not any as far away as the top of that tapestry.  

(then again I didn't analyze the series to ascertain her range).

---PCJ


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So all along, Daring Don't was real.

You know, this is actually kind of hilarious. Amazing how whoever-that-weird-egyptian-with-an-aztec-sounding-guy has managed to keep himself hidden for so long.


----------



## Conker (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have issues with the new episode. The first half was great, but I was hoping for some kind of magical related twist where none of it was real. 

Because even in Equestria, the fact that this was all real seems kinda farfetched and retarded.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's a step in the right direction. Third time's a charm indeed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.



Two Years Later...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



XoPachi said:


> Two Years Later...



Any day now.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was expecting Daring Do's appearance to have been Dash projecting herself into the story with her own imagination. But... no. She actually is just a straight-up recolor with an almost identical voice.
I guess maybe they did this to not confuse the kiddies, but it's still pretty weird. (The episode's general weirdness as a whole, aside.) I was half expecting there to be some "you're my long lost sister / cousin / aunt" bullshit going on. That would have made more sense.

Episode wasn't bad, but kind of weird.
The moral was actually treated pretty well, instead of just forced in there at the last second.

Although this is kind of what I was thinking, as well.


Still better than the last episode, though.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey guys, don't mine at night.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think this episode could have been better if they say, decided to use a moral that _hasn't_ been done in every single animated show before. (Fan meets idol, idol doesn't like fan, then has a change of heart.) 

They should have touched upon the issues of fan dumb and crazy fans - I have a feeling they might have wanted to do that at first (Rainbow Dash annoying everyone and acting like a complete stalker.) but Ha$bro figured it would have been too risky... so make Daring Do into a real person and start bringing up all sorts of fridge logic. It's just like Oz where they can't keep their details straight.

Also Ahuizotl's plan has apparently forgotten about the whole "Celestia can control the sun" thing...


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> Also Ahuizotl's plan has apparently forgotten about the whole "Celestia can control the sun" thing...




That's so adorable! You still believe Celestia is capable of actually doing something. ( Ë˜ Â³Ë˜) â™¥


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think one of the staff members trolled bronies with a fake episode summary list a while ago, and the one about Daring Don't was that the author changed Doo into an Earth Pony, much to Rainbow's raeg.


I guess the show wouldn't really risk such a direct race metaphor like that, but it would've been interesting. I've always thought Doo should have been an Earth Pony anyway, because being able to fly out of any situation takes some of the tension away.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked Daring Don't a lot. I'm sorry, fangirl Dash is one of my favorite Dashs. the Daring Do stuff was cool and I like how the Mane 6 took part without totally stealing Rainbow and Daring's spotlight. Daring is BA!

I don't mind Daring and Rainbow having the same model. I was hoping they'd get a side-by side comparison shot for lols.


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> That's so adorable! You still believe Celestia is capable of actually doing something. ( Ë˜ Â³Ë˜) â™¥


Underneath Cellestia's sun cutiemark is a jester hat. Underneath that are the hammer and sickle


----------



## Conker (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Eh, CMC episodes can be hit and miss, and I kinda want to put this one as a miss. I liked the montage song, though it wasn't as good as "Bab's Seed" but there were parts that just didn't work.

Like, doesn't every city have the three types of pony living together? I didnt' see any racism or segregation when they show the capital or any of the other places they've been to. 

Though I did like that they talked about Scootaloo's inability to fly, I also kind of wanted it to be "yeah she can't" not some hopeful "MAYBE IN THE FUTURE!" At that age, you'd think it would be obvious that she's got some kind of disability with her wings. They are pretty tiny. 

Also, isn't the Crystal Empire like, way far away? How the hell did they get there with the power of a scooter :\


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When are we going to get a moral wherein those two brats finally get punished after they get an adult to help out? :/


----------



## Wakboth (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Like, doesn't every city have the three types of pony living together? I didnt' see any racism or segregation when they show the capital or any of the other places they've been to.


Not exactly. Canterlot is predominantly unicorns, and pretty snooty ones at that, too, and Cloudsdale is of course purely pegasus town. Appleloosa and Dodge Junction, or what we saw of them, were primarily earth pony towns. So, apparently it's usual for a town in Equestria to be mostly one breed of pony, with a smattering of others, and Ponyville is unusual for being a provincial Earth pony town that also has a lot of unicorns and pegasi living there with no friction.



> Though I did like that they talked about Scootaloo's inability to fly, I also kind of wanted it to be "yeah she can't" not some hopeful "MAYBE IN THE FUTURE!" At that age, you'd think it would be obvious that she's got some kind of disability with her wings. They are pretty tiny.


Not sure about "disability" as such, more like some kind of a developement oddity. She's got thrust like nobody's business, it's just the lift that she's lacking. 



> Also, isn't the Crystal Empire like, way far away? How the hell did they get there with the power of a scooter :\


I took that part as them racing to catch the train by going cross-country. Which is much more plausible, but still pretty impressive!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> Not exactly. Canterlot is predominantly unicorns, and pretty snooty ones at that, too, and Cloudsdale is of course purely pegasus town. Appleloosa and Dodge Junction, or what we saw of them, were primarily earth pony towns. So, apparently it's usual for a town in Equestria to be mostly one breed of pony, with a smattering of others, and Ponyville is unusual for being a provincial Earth pony town that also has a lot of unicorns and pegasi living there with no friction.


Word. Ponyville is probably one of the more balanced towns. 

Anyway Flight to the Finish was so sad. They never really broached the topic of Scoots inability to fly before. Watching her get obsessed and try to push herself was surprisingly sad. I love the CMCs, good episode. 

Anypony else notice the new face animations they pushed with Ms. Harshwhinney? Pretty cool.


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> Not exactly. Canterlot is predominantly unicorns, and pretty snooty ones at that, too, and Cloudsdale is of course purely pegasus town. Appleloosa and Dodge Junction, or what we saw of them, were primarily earth pony towns. So, apparently it's usual for a town in Equestria to be mostly one breed of pony, with a smattering of others, and Ponyville is unusual for being a provincial Earth pony town that also has a lot of unicorns and pegasi living there with no friction.


Huh. Never noticed that. 

Guess Ponyville is pretty alright 

It was a pretty good episode.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I enjoyed the song for this episode. I normally hate the CMC but they were very tolerable.


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Observation: I wonder if season four isn't clicking as well as the others. It's odd to see this fall to page two or three when we are in the middle of new episodes.

Anyhow, current episode might be one of my favorites of all time. God damn but I loved it. 

Easily the best Spike episode, even if the moral was glaringly obvious from about minute three.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Observation: I wonder if season four isn't clicking as well as the others. It's odd to see this fall to page two or three when we are in the middle of new episodes.


I would assume so, for such a weighty topic. Then again saying that, I didn't even know a new season was out. Noone told me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Observation: I wonder if season four isn't clicking as well as the others. It's odd to see this fall to page two or three when we are in the middle of new episodes.



How many pages has it been since CannonFodder has posted?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

After seeing Power Ponies, I've come to the cheerful conclusion that none of the episodes so far seem _rushed_, like they're 30-minute storied crammed into 20, like earlier seasons often seemed to do.
Maybe the season opener a little, but I tend to kinda ignore those anyway.


----------



## QuarterDollar (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oi, I need to catch up on Season 4 ;A; I've fallen behind. Maybe I'll marathon all the released episodes tonight. It seems S4 has gotten generally favorable reviews, which is good. *puts up tinfoil spoiler-shield*


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> How many pages has it been since CannonFodder has posted?


Aw damn, now there's a checkmate if I ever saw one.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You know...I think Rainbow Dash should've had the speed power and Pinkie Pie have the weather power.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> How many pages has it been since CannonFodder has posted?


It's called having a job.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

HOLY SHIT IT'S LIKE CF IS PSYCHIC


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You know...I think Rainbow Dash should've had the speed power and Pinkie Pie have the weather power.



Pinkie Pie and power over the elements doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Pinkie Pie and power over the elements doesn't seem like a good idea.


She's already God. I'm sure I'd be fine.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Pinkie Pie and power over the elements doesn't seem like a good idea.


well weather is unpredictable and Pinkie is unpredictable so it just fits


----------



## A_Darker_Prince (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I personally wish this last episode was a two-parter. I mean, things felt too predictable. WAY too predictable. With two episodes, there could've been some good twists (The Jok- ... "Mane-iac" could've escaped into Ponyville, or someone would've had to stay behind for X amount of time.)


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I do wish that the comic had come from Discord. He's right there! It fits better with the world than "some magical shop".

Eh. The episode was still fun, though some of the costumes looked a bit clusterbomb. Also, Applejack's face wasn't covered, so I don't even.

That firefly <3


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I liked* Power Ponies* a lot. Got a lot of laughs out of that episode. They knew it was going to be a comic book episode and made it as campy as possible. 

Pinky as Filly Second was pointless, she already has on and off screen teleportation. My favorite would have to be Rarity as Not!Green Lantern. The Mane-iac was cool because Bronies now have their own source for tentacle(ish) porn. The only down side of the episode for me was some of the pun-names were way too forced. Mistress Mare-Velous and MareTropolis were bad offenders.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



benignBiotic said:


> My favorite would have to be Rarity as Not!Green Lantern.



Rarity was hilarious in this episode. And she really took to her ability quickly.


----------



## Conker (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> I do wish that the comic had come from Discord. He's right there! It fits better with the world than "some magical shop".


That would have been cool. Or even a small flashback after "I bought it at Enchanted Comics" and then Discord is poorly disguised and selling Spike the comic. I guess if I had any issues with it, it was that quick one sentence explanation of how he got it. Not a deal breaker though.



benignBiotic said:


> Mistress Mare-Velous and MareTropolis were bad offenders.


Well, Maretropolis was a pun off of Metropolis where Superman lives, so I'm cool with that one.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I do have to agree that this episode is full of fetish fodder.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Thoughts on Power Ponies:

- Another weird episode about fictional stuff coming to life, albeit a much better one than Daring Don't.

- I like that the group's superhero outfits weren't _too_ girly. I was expecting the worst, but they weren't bad and actually looked neat.

- Spike's insecurities are starting to show evidence of a bigger psychological issue. You figure after the thousandth time the girls proved to him that he is not just a pest, that he would feel a little more self-assured, and not immediately start regarding himself as worthless. MLP Season 5: Spike's First Prozac Prescription. Calling it.

- I was also confused about Rainbow Dash not being the speed one, but weather kind of makes sense as she is a pegasus. Lolracism.

- The villain was highly entertaining to watch. She was probably my favorite part of the whole thing. Especially the way she moved around.

- Steroidshy was pretty cool.

- You gotta wonder how a place that stocks books like that can continue to operate as a business. Unless the books just spit you back out if you get killed in the story.


Also, when are they going to get back to the lock box plot?
Filler, filler everywhere.


----------



## Conker (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Also, when are they going to get back to the lock box plot?
> Filler, filler everywhere.


My guess is this will be somewhat similar to the first season which had an overarching plot about going to the Gala, but the majority of episodes didn't focus on it. I think the fact that we are seeing them go back to that old castle is a good sign that the keys will come up sooner rather than later. I'd hate for that to wind up being nothing more than season finale fodder.


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The fact I have yet to watch any new episodes makes me kinda sad, considering with the last 2 series I watched the new episodes as soon as humanly possible. It's not that I'm no longer interested at all, it just seems to be so much further down the list of priorities for me than before. Kinda lost it's sparkle, really "/


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Looks like we're getting a musical Weird Al episode:

http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/12/episode-11-threes-crowd-synopsis.html#more
http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/12/weird-al-episode-probably-musical.html#more


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Also, when are they going to get back to the lock box plot?
> Filler, filler everywhere.


Dawg it's only been two episodes since it was brought up. We have 26 episodes coming our way. No need to rush it. Just enjoy the ride.



			
				Vukasin said:
			
		

> Looks like we're getting a musical Weird Al episode:
> 
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/1...psis.html#more
> http://www.equestriadaily.com/2013/1...ical.html#more


Fuck yeaahhhh!


----------



## Aleu (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

oh my god
Oh my fucking god this is unreal.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

That surprises me a little...but then again, Weird Al does love to make cameos. He's like Stan Lee that way. 

Might be fun.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rain-Wizard said:


> The fact I have yet to watch any new episodes makes me kinda sad, considering with the last 2 series I watched the new episodes as soon as humanly possible. It's not that I'm no longer interested at all, it just seems to be so much further down the list of priorities for me than before. Kinda lost it's sparkle, really "/



Nooooo, it's so sad when interest in something just kinda fades.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Rain-Wizard said:


> The fact I have yet to watch any new episodes makes me kinda sad, considering with the last 2 series I watched the new episodes as soon as humanly possible. It's not that I'm no longer interested at all, it just seems to be so much further down the list of priorities for me than before. Kinda lost it's sparkle, really "/




I forgot about the new episodes really.


Uuhhh, I might check out that weird al episode. But yeah, uhhhhhh did mlp having any other episodes after the daring don't episode? If so were they any good?


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toshabi said:


> Uuhhh, I might check out that weird al episode. But yeah, uhhhhhh did mlp having any other episodes after the daring don't episode? If so were they any good?


Yes and yes.

Flight to the Finish and Power Ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So apparently someone linked me to "cuthwald in 'Dakimakura for christmas'" about rainbow dash.  I cringed as much as I laughed then sobbed in horror of the memory from college of learning what that was when the RA accidentally opened the door on a weaboo neighbor with a anime dakimakura and the horrible realization by everyone in the dorm hall that all those noises wasn't him being with a girl.
*PTSD flasback
. . No amount of brainbleach can undo the things I have seen.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now there's the CanonFodder we know and love.


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was pretty cute. Song was alright, and I liked this take on vampirism well enough, though the idea of Twilight going "well we can just fuck with ecology" seemed a bit extreme to me.

She's supposed to be the smart one afterall  You can't just take away some kind of animal and hope everything will stay the same.

Of course I figured it would be easier to get em all together and light em on fire so >_>


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> though the idea of Twilight going "well we can just fuck with ecology" seemed a bit extreme to me.



Recall the first episode, where the ponies hesitate to enter the Everfree Forest because 'the animals care for themselves'. To them, it's a perfectly normal solution to the problem.


----------



## Conker (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Recall the first episode, where the ponies hesitate to enter the Everfree Forest because 'the animals care for themselves'. To them, it's a perfectly normal solution to the problem.


Hmm. That's true. Forgot they control more than the weather. 

And hell, "Winter Wrap Up" has them building fucking bird houses for birds!


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like Weird Al but I don't like singing in my cartoons so a musical Weird Al episode.....I guess I can roll with it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked the new episode. The song was pretty good, the moral was one that's actually pretty smart and not just common sense shit like a lot of them are, it had bats in it (always a plus with me), and I want a toy of Flutterbat like _burning_.
I might learn how to mod MLP dolls (with clay), just to make one.

Luna, bbygirl, you know I love you, but Flutterbat is SERIOUSLY contesting to be my favorite character.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So guys, remember when they had some lockbox that they had to open? 

Neither do the writers.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> So guys, remember when they had some lockbox that they had to open?
> 
> Neither do the writers.


Looks like it's one of those things that's either going to get one episode nodding to it, and then the rest taken care of in the finale,
or all of it thrown into the finale,
par for the course with this show.

Unless it ends up somehow relating to the journal that they're writing.
I wouldn't put that past them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vaelarsa said:


> Looks like it's one of those things that's either going to get one episode nodding to it, and then the rest taken care of in the finale,
> or all of it thrown into the finale,
> par for the course with this show.
> 
> ...


You folks do realize that in all probability it's going to be a cheesy, "The keys were in our hearts all along" thing right?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You folks do realize that in all probability it's going to be a cheesy, "The keys were in our hearts all along" thing right?


I figured as much.

But I was hoping it would still be some kind of drawn out "this is how I unlock this aspect of myself / feeling / Digivice crest" plot that would span at least a few episodes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CannonFodder said:


> You folks do realize that in all probability it's going to be a cheesy, "The keys were in our hearts all along" thing right?



Yeah, and probably simply crammed into one episode (the finale) 

Goo job writing! Set up something that looks like an arc that will stretch throughout an entire season only to cop-out at the end.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You guys are making assumptions pretty early. There are going to be 26 episodes this season and we've only seen 7.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You guys are making assumptions pretty early. There are going to be 26 episodes this season and we've only seen 7.


Word. Chill out gang.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'd like to see the last 7 episodes dedicated to opening 1 lock per episode which would lead into the finale, but we shall wait and see what happens.


----------



## Prince_Applejack (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I do like My Little Pony Friendship is magic very much.


----------



## Conker (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not sure what to think about this newest episode. On the one hand, it really didn't do anything wrong and the actual plot/problem to it was pretty well done and logical. Rarity seemed a bit more generous than normal, but that contrasted well with the city she was in. Song was meh, but oh well. 

I liked the ending. 

Yet I wasn't blown away by it, even if it did nothing wrong.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I thought it was a very solid episode. The plot was interesting and well paced, the moral was great, though the song was a little lacking. "Stop the Bats" or whatever it was called is still my favourite song so far.

But yeah, good stuff.


----------



## Conker (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> I thought it was a very solid episode. The plot was interesting and well paced, the moral was great, though the song was a little lacking. "Stop the Bats" or whatever it was called is still my favourite song so far.
> 
> But yeah, good stuff.


I think my issue with it is that it had no real humor. Was a more serious episode, and I don't recall any real jokes landing for me. 

But it did everything else well.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> I think my issue with it is that it had no real humor. Was a more serious episode, and I don't recall any real jokes landing for me.
> 
> But it did everything else well.


In my opinion I think that _Rarity Takes Manehattan_ showed that episodes don't need a bunch of humour in order to be good.


----------



## ohmachidai (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

well, I've watched the first 20 episodes, it was alright but I kinda just dropped it for whatever reason XD;; ... I'm 24 and I still watch cartoons that are aimed at younger children. Its just that the stories are pretty amazing and original (in my opinion). I think everyone has different reasons why they like the show. 

ahaha its my first time commenting on the forums so I'm kinda nervous XD;; ...


----------



## Conker (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> In my opinion I think that _Rarity Takes Manehattan_ showed that episodes don't need a bunch of humour in order to be good.


True, but it's what I primarily go to the show for, so when an episode isn't making me laugh, I leave a bit dissatisfied. 

That being said, "Rarity Takes Manehattan" is probably one of the strongest episodes of the series, and Rarity is one of the most developed of the main six, probably right behind Twilight.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ohmachidai said:


> well, I've watched the first 20 episodes, it was alright but I kinda just dropped it for whatever reason XD;; ... I'm 24 and I still watch cartoons that are aimed at younger children. Its just that the stories are pretty amazing and original (in my opinion). I think everyone has different reasons why they like the show.
> 
> ahaha its my first time commenting on the forums so I'm kinda nervous XD;; ...



Welcome to the forums! c:



Vukasin said:


> In my opinion I think that _Rarity Takes Manehattan_ showed that episodes don't need a bunch of humour in order to be good.



Agreed. I thought the secondary lesson of "it doesn't matter if annoy us once, because we know you aren't usually like that" is a very important one.

I've seen friendships end after years because of one mistake or problem.


----------



## Conker (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Really liked the new episode. Maybe my second favorite of this season, the first one being the Power Ponies episode. 

Though really, it's been a fucking solid season so far.

This one was fun, and I was a bit worried given how crazy Pinkie Pie has been lately, but she worked well here. I really liked the message at the end and how the episode was wrapped up.

Plus all of the gags in the background. 

And the song was pretty awesome. Super catchy.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Plus, we actually have a somewhat connected story with this season, the box Twilight finds and such, rather than just having a bunch of random episodes.


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You have wings now Twilight!
That's about all I want to say.

Big spoiler for today's episode below










Derpy returns.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Pinkie Apple Pie was a very cute episode. :3


----------



## Aleu (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really liked the song for Pinkie Apple Pie. I also like how they intentionally didn't say whether or not Pinkie was related to AJ.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

New episode was really good. Loved, what did they call him now? Big Muscle or Huge Muscles or somesuch. Was really nice to see him back (though Horse Power is still the better name for him) and damn, he was really funny. 

Derpy came back front and center, and that was cool too.

Episode itself was solid. Moral was nice and didn't feel super forced. Honestly. the way season four is going, I'm willing to put it ahead of season two. Gotta ways to go before it's over though, but so far every episode has been pretty solid.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Bulk Biceps.

Yeah I like Horse Power better

Anyway now that I've seen the whole episode. I love that RD is getting more attention from the Wonder Bolts and that they also learn from her as well. Also, I really hope that the Equestria Games is the season finale because that'd be pretty epic.

Another thing I'm noticing is that the episodes focus on their character strengths (Rarity's generosity being the focal point of Rarity Takes Manehattan, and RD's loyalty being the focal point of this episode).

I'm digging season 4 a lot more than season 3.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So... did you guys see that an animator hid *Slendermane *in the woods in Pinkie Apple Pie?

It actually happened and I don't even.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I still don't see it..


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

It's overrated.


----------



## Conker (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Good god the newest episode was awesome. Moral was predictable, but everything else was pure entertainment.

And I'm pretty sure that worm thing was a reference to Tremors. 

Ah Discord, you magnificent bastard :3


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree, this season has not disappointed one bit so far.

I'm really looking forward to the Weird Al episode next week!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm loving that Discord is a recurring character now. That and that he has a SONG. HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I'm loving that Discord is a recurring character now. That and that he has a SONG. HOLY FUCK.



I love that he's still a complete jerk and keeps lampshading his 'reformation'.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I just got done watching the Brony documentary on Netflix. 
 It was quite entertaining,  not haha stupid ponyfags entertaining,  but legitimately entertaining and interesting.  

I had no fucking clue that John de Lancie did Discords voice. Fucking Q! My fave TNG character aside from Picard!
Some parts were quite touching, which caught me by surprise. I'm not a brony, nor do I plan to be one in the future, but this did help open my eyes more twards this brony phenomenon and accept them for their interest in the show.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, that's my new fav comment of the year.


----------



## Conker (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So the Weird Al episode came and went. I liked it well enough, though damn was it a high-energy affair. 

One of my favorite parts was Cheese Sandwich's name. Just hearing the characters say that with a straight face made me smile, because holy shit what an absurd name, even if he gave it to himself. 

Also wonder who has to pay for all of that party shit, since every character was pulling something out of his or her ass every few moments. I like to think ol Cheese Sandwich leaves right before the party ends when everyone goes, "Wait, how much does this all cost us and who is going to clean it up?"

HE IS A RUINER OF LIVES


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I haven't seen it yet but I find it....hilariously sad that prior to the episode I saw Cheese Sandwich and Pinkie Pie shipping.

Just....people. STOP IT.


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Worst name for a pony ever.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



idejtauren said:


> Worst name for a pony ever.


I thought it was pretty cheesy, myself
Dairy I  say, absurd even.


----------



## Conker (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



idejtauren said:


> Worst name for a pony ever.


Which was funny. He also gave himself the name, so at least it wasn't his parents being terrible.


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They still haven't mentioned the keys they're supposed to be looking for.

Now, the audience has at least seen some hints at what they could be, but why aren't they actively doing some sort of searching?


----------



## Conker (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



idejtauren said:


> They still haven't mentioned the keys they're supposed to be looking for.
> 
> Now, the audience has at least seen some hints at what they could be, but why aren't they actively doing some sort of searching?


The keys will be what's inside themselves or something like that I think. 

Like Rarity and Pinkie both have had moments of self realization and then saw the rainbow chime thing, and I bet it'll be something along those lines.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Don't they get an item at the end of each episode? Maybe there's something to that


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just hope the box doesn't contain some contrived bullshit like the Essence of Friendship or something.
Or worse, 'the power was in you all along.".


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Like Rarity and Pinkie both have had moments of self realization and then saw the rainbow chime thing



Rainbow also had hers in Rainbow Falls.


----------



## Conker (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I just hope the box doesn't contain some contrived bullshit like the Essence of Friendship or something.
> Or worse, 'the power was in you all along.".


Agreed. I don't care if how they open it involves THE POWER INSIDE OF YOU ALL ALONG but I want something cool to be in that fucking box.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Agreed. I don't care if how they open it involves THE POWER INSIDE OF YOU ALL ALONG but I want something cool to be in that fucking box.



I just can't think of anything that could possibly be in there aside from Friendship Essence, Alicornhood for everypony (sponsored by the merch department) or TF2 hats.


----------



## Conker (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I just can't think of anything that could possibly be in there aside from Friendship Essence, Alicornhood for everypony (sponsored by the merch department) or TF2 hats.


I kind of hope it's a sandwich and Discord shows up and goes "so that's where I left it" and then everyone is pissed at him


----------



## Cain (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh boy, I missed this thread.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I haven't watched the show since like season 3 but this just came to my attention. I usually shit on bronies (for good reason) but damn, this is pretty bad. Like fuck. 

http://www.chicagonow.com/portrait-...-life-after-suicide-attempt-how-you-can-help/


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I haven't watched the show since like season 3 but this just came to my attention. I usually shit on bronies (for good readon) but damn, this is pretty bad. Like fuck.
> 
> http://www.chicagonow.com/portrait-...-life-after-suicide-attempt-how-you-can-help/



That's...there's just no words for how awful that is. I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Cain (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> I haven't watched the show since like season 3 but this just came to my attention. I usually shit on bronies (for good reason) but damn, this is pretty bad. Like fuck.
> 
> http://www.chicagonow.com/portrait-...-life-after-suicide-attempt-how-you-can-help/


It's terrible, ain't it?
The one bad thing that's come out due to the large fanbase of the show is the amount of unbelievable hate that it recieves. I acquiesce that some bronies are terrible, but the vast majority are just people, of varying ages (as demonstrated in that article), that like the show. Most hate on these people because they're an easy target. A male (talking about the male fans here) watching a kids show initially meant for young females? PURE GOLD.
Cuz of gender stereotypes and yadda yadda.

It sickens me. Society, that is. And what this poor kid has gone through.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How ironic, I used to not like furries when I was a brony and now I don't like bronies as a furry.

The breaking point for me when Clop got extremly popular, Jesus Christ, It's suppoused to be a little kids show and the massive amount of porn just made me feel weird.

But all came down when I met one person in Steam, it was this supper clopper kid that was my same age at that time (13-14?) he used to send me links NSFW like there was no tommorow, he had like over 300 in steam and used to tell me that he had a sexual twilight sparkle plush and he fucked it. That really messed up my mind when I was younger, maybe that's why I am like this today. Welp that was a little short story I liked to share.


----------



## Conker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falafox said:


> How ironic, I used to not like furries when I was a brony and now I don't like bronies as a furry.
> 
> The breaking point for me when Clop got extremly popular, Jesus Christ, It's suppoused to be a little kids show and the massive amount of porn just made me feel weird.
> 
> But all came down when I met one person in Steam, it was this supper clopper kid that was my same age at that time (13-14?) he used to send me links NSFW like there was no tommorow, he had like over 300 in steam and used to tell me that he had a sexual twilight sparkle plush and he fucked it. That really messed up my mind when I was younger, maybe that's why I am like this today. Welp that was a little short story I liked to share.


Dude, there's Brave Little Toaster rule 34. Nothing is safe, even if it's meant for little kids.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Dude, there's Brave Little Toaster rule 34. Nothing is safe, even if it's meant for little kids.


I know I know, shit, I don't doubt there is r34 of kool-aid. But MLP porn is over-hyped and really over used always being shoved down my throat.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falafox said:


> I know I know, shit, I don't doubt there is r34 of kool-aid. But MLP porn is over-hyped and really over used *always being shoved down my throat.*



You know, most of the time when people say this, they seek whatever it is out and complain about it being "shoved down their throat".

Or going by your stories on your friends, maybe you just suck at finding normal people for friends.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Or going by your stories on your friends, maybe you just suck at finding normal people for friends.


Hard to admit but yes, a little true.

To not leave this thread in an akward position, the thing I still love about bronies are fan made songs, I still like the livingtombstone!

Fun fact: I once met with the real eurobeat brony when I was trading in tf2, he was pretty cool!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Falafox said:


> Hard to admit but yes, a little true.
> 
> To not leave this thread in an akward position, the thing I still love about bronies are fan made songs, I still like the livingtombstone!
> 
> Fun fact: I once met with the real eurobeat brony when I was trading in tf2, he was pretty cool!


My personal favorite is the youtube series Phoenix Wright crossover Turnabout Storm.

So long, but so good


----------



## Wakboth (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, have people stopped watching the show, or just talking about it?

About the latest episode, _Simple Ways_, all I can say is that Tabitha St.Germain is a goddess of voice acting. She did an amazing job with Rarity.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I agree.  I enjoy the Rarity episodes. I'm not into the fanmade hype over the show, but I still enjoy watching the show.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've never watched the show...and don't want to. I don't like the idea of equine creatures, and watching a show intended for little girls make me feel creeperish. I don't have an opinion on the matter one way or the other though, to each their own.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> So, have people stopped watching the show, or just talking about it?


This season has been really solid so far, so no one has anything to complain about in this thread. At least that's what I'm going with.



Wakboth said:


> About the latest episode, _Simple Ways_, all I can say is that Tabitha St.Germain is a goddess of voice acting. She did an amazing job with Rarity.


Yeah, I can imagine doing a Southern Rarity was probably pretty fun for her.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Wakboth said:


> So, have people stopped watching the show, or just talking about it?
> 
> About the latest episode, _Simple Ways_, all I can say is that Tabitha St.Germain is a goddess of voice acting. She did an amazing job with Rarity.



I've just kinda completely lost interest. The fandoms always been shit, but now it's stagnant shit. And the season 4 opener was really good, but for some reason I can't get myself to watch anything after that.


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This morning I thought I saw somebody getting a pre-G4 pony tattoo on the news. I naturally assumed I was experiencing some sort of "fugue state" (I hadn't had any coffee yet, in my defense). I was wrong.

A tattoo shop in Fort Bend County, Texas is offering $20 MLP tattoos to raise money for Michael Morones. 

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Loca...t-for-11-year-old-bully-victim-245113141.html

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/f...ean-lookin-guys-to-flock-to-Sugar-5224579.php


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Ugh, I think the G3 art is horrible. And its mouth looks very wrong. Very good for them to offer, though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So... how 'bout those keys you were supposed to find this season, Twilight?

Also, seriously Ha$bro? Another Equestria Girls movie? Are you *trying* to leave blemishes on the writers' resumes?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh God no.

WHY D:


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It can't be so bad. I mean, they look totally metal!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It can't be so bad. I mean, they look totally metal!


I can find so many things wrong with this picture


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> It can't be so bad. I mean, they look totally metal!



Why is DJ-Who-Gives-A-Fuck there? What the hell is this pandering bullshit?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Why is DJ-Who-Gives-A-Fuck there? What the hell is this pandering bullshit?



They're really shoving her out there in the trailer, too. Bronybait much, guys?

It's really cheap that they're using their world-saving element weapons to _transform into cat-girls for a school band_. :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They look like the Misfits from Jem and the Holograms... :/ 

Only not nearly as murderous and evil.


----------



## Conker (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I just watched "The Simple Life" or whatever last weeks episode was. I think this is the first episode of the season I truly didn't like, and I almost stopped about halfway through.

Keep the cringe humor to Mega64. They know how to do it.

This one was just...dumb.



Vukasin said:


> It can't be so bad. I mean, they look totally metal!


My face is offended.


----------



## Sakura Yakushi (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love MLP but only the 80's version. Better figures and a better cartoon. This new generation of the franchise is a load of crap.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sakura Yakushi said:


> I love MLP* but only the 80's version*. Better figures and a better cartoon. This new generation of the franchise is a load of crap.



The horribly creepy version?


----------



## Sakura Yakushi (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> The horribly creepy version?



http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnda595Fry1qeuz19o1_500.png

This one. I really loved this pilot episode. The art was just fantastic. I was hoping to purchase an animation cel from that particular special but sadly I have not been able to.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I recall the original cartoons to not be completely terrible.

Also, not feeling particularly foamy, sorry.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Newest episode was pretty alright. Enjoyed the songs. It was fun to see them make a continuity nod all the way back to season one and using the Poison Joke plant, and Big Mac got some nice spotlight time.

Pinkie Pie was...well at least they were self aware about her. She went off the deep end and was actually kind of cruel, but I was laughing the whole time so I suppose it doesn't matter.

Solid. Better than last weeks.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

MLP is gross. People who dra that dont have even the smallest grasp of anatomy. Also the story and the dialogues are excessively simplistic and shallow.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> MLP is gross. People who dra that dont have even the smallest grasp of anatomy.


I don't think you know what gross means.

As for anatomy: a lot of the MLP drawing tutorials I've looked at discuss basic horse anatomy and how the show style _simplifies _it to be cute.



Inignem said:


> Also the story and the dialogues are excessively simplistic and shallow.



You don't seem to have watched many episodes.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> You don't seem to have watched many episodes.



He _might_ be talking about G3.5, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't think you know what gross means.
> 
> As for anatomy: a lot of the MLP drawing tutorials I've looked at discuss basic horse anatomy and how the show style _simplifies _it to be cute.
> 
> ...



if you think mlp characters are anatomically correct then you must think that pokemon or any other chibis are the pinnacle of anatomic understanding.

if you think that MLp has a complex and deep writting like most bronies claim, them I am 99% sure you hve never read a real book like Don Quixiote.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> if you think that MLp has a complex and deep writting like most bronies claim, them I am 99% sure you hve never read a real book like Don Quixiote.


Does it have to be complex in order to be good?

Live and let live dude.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now, heres a brief explanation why MLP terribly fails at anatomy:

Legs: the legs are a simple cilinder. It is impossible to tell where the muscles associated to the femur are and where those associated to the tibia/fibula are. The hooves are not detailed, indeed they are not present, it is assumed thwt the lower side of said cilinders is the hoof. When they walk, the patella and the associated ligaments are unseen. The pelvic bone is totally missing. Only a curve kinda shows where the gluteus/fascia lata muscle group are, but it is the only detail given.

Torso: it is impossible to determine where the abdominal/lumbar zone end and where the dorsal/thracic cage being because ribs are totally missing, the dorsal spine is inexistent. When they stand up, the linea alba is not drawn. Most ponies necks would break since the trapezium muscle is not drawn at all, not to mention how big head is compared with the body. The third dimentional vault formed by scapulas and the first ribs are not defined, indeed they are missing at all.

head: the zygomatic arch is totally missing, temporal bone associated to it is inexistent, the frontal, parietal and occipital bones are reduced to a mere circle, the eye fossa is inexistent, the nose is not defined (somehow they assume that two points are the nose), the muzzle does not look like an equine muzzle, the mandible is not defined, there is no third dimentional consistency between the anterior and the lateral view of their faces.

But yeah if you manage to ignore all those flaws, MLP has an excellent anatomy!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's just a cartoon you dolt. If I wanted to see real horses I'd go look at real horses.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's just a cartoon you dolt. If I wanted to see real horses I'd go look at real horses.



Nice excuse for a failed anatomy. Apparently MLP is not as perfect as you bronies want people to believe.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No one is saying MLP is perfect.

But yeah nitpicking over cutesyfied CARTOON anatomy is kinda sad.

And Inignem wonders why he doesn't have many friends :V


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> if you think that MLp has a complex and deep writting like most bronies claim, them I am 99% sure you hve never read a real book like Don Quixiote.


I wouldn't call it complex or deep, and I don't think anyone in this thread would. Doesn't mean the writing is bad though. The characters are all fairly developed and consistent, the world has some interesting rules and wildlife, and it's fun. Last bit being the most important.

But Don Quixote is a really good novel. Didn't care for the novella tacked within the middle of it, but that's easily skipped.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> No one is saying MLP is perfect.But yeah nitpicking over cutesyfied CARTOON anatomy is kinda sad.And Inignem wonders why he doesn't have many friends :V


Oh, so having "cartoon anatomy" is now an apology for doing a terrible, if not nonexistent, anatomy.Ze-ha-ha-ha! Im posting my way to become the king of posters. Brace yourself Aleu.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Oh, so having "cartoon anatomy" is now an apology for doing a terrible, if not nonexistent, anatomy.Ze-ha-ha-ha! Im posting my way to become the king of posters. Brace yourself Aleu.



Yes, because cartoons are supposed to be realistic. By your logic, a lot of anime is terrible because people get beat up beyond recognition and can still fight. Cartoons aren't realistic, and never aim to be realistic. There's no argument here...


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Oh, so having "cartoon anatomy" is now an apology for doing a terrible, if not nonexistent, anatomy.Ze-ha-ha-ha! Im posting my way to become the king of posters. Brace yourself Aleu.


Spongebob doesn't look like a real sea sponge. No fucks given. Timmy Turner is way too small in comparison to his family and his head is too big. No fucks given.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Spongebob doesn't look like a real sea sponge. No fucks given. Timmy Turner is way too small in comparison to his family and his head is too big. No fucks given.



Unlike bronies, with those cartoons, its fans dont go everywhere yelling how awesome they are. 

But hey, at least you accepted that its anatomy is mediocre and your defending its inferiority naw.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Unlike bronies, with those cartoons, its fans dont go everywhere yelling how awesome they are.
> 
> But hey, at least you accepted that its anatomy is mediocre and your defending its inferiority naw.


Wait. Are you confusing bronies going "The art style to this show is really good" with "the anatomy is absolutely perfect you big dummy dodo head?" 

Because those things are way different.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

@Inigem: If you do not have anything to actually contribute to the thread other than "Bonies r teh suxx0rs", do not post.

@all others: Don't stir the shitpot with him. Ignore his posts and continue posting about your pony stuff.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Wait. Are you confusing bronies going "The art style to this show is really good" with "the anatomy is absolutely perfect you big dummy dodo head?"
> 
> Because those things are way different.



Bronies act as if MLP was the best thing on earth, and all what I did was a brief analysis pointing out only the major problems with the pony anatomy. Now if you want me to explain EVERY flaw in their anatomy...


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ozriel said:


> @Inigem: If you do not have anything to actually contribute to the thread other than "Bonies r teh suxx0rs", do not post.
> 
> @all others: Don't stir the shitpot with him. Ignore his posts and continue posting about your pony stuff.




If you could read you would notice how I wrote an objective analysis about how MLP anatomy is real wrong. Now if my words dig up emotional problems in your mind, well, thats not my problem.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I know a screenshot to that new Equestria Girls movie was posted, but has anyone posted the teaser trailer?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEVb7CCrWW8

It's. I dunno. My thoughts right now are: the only good thing from Equestria Girls were the showtunes, so if this is them doing rock n roll pop shit with a ton of showtunes, I'd watch it for that. Otherwise it's just daft.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, why is Twilight going back? Also what's going to happen with Sunset Shimmer? Is she just going to be like nonexistent now?


----------



## Machine (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Bronies act as if MLP was the best thing on earth, and all what I did was a brief analysis pointing out only the major problems with the pony anatomy. Now if you want me to explain EVERY flaw in their anatomy...


I don't like MLP, personally, but this has been on my mind a bit.

Pony "anatomy" is irrelevant because it's the style of the show. No one wants to see realistic neon-colored horses being all friendly and magical, do they?

It's just style. It's commercial appeal.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So, why is Twilight going back? Also what's going to happen with Sunset Shimmer? Is she just going to be like nonexistent now?


Twilight is going back because Hasbro money? I dunno. I guess the first movie did better than I thought. It wasn't good, but that hasn't stopped bad movies from raking in money.

IF the portal opens every three years or some shit, HOW does she go back is my question. Unless that's Twilight from that world and ELEMENTS OF HARMONY or some garbage.

I'm guessing SUnset Shimmer got kidnapped by the Men in Black and is now being dissected because she turned into a demon and we can't have that shit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Its been a while since I watched any of MLP:FiM, and I wanted to get back into it. At this point, I've only seen the first and second season to completion. I had decided to watch an episode in the middle of season 4 somewhere and within minutes I gave up on watching that episode. I was thoroughly confused. Twilight now being a princess and having wings and Cadence living in the crystal kingdom? has really thrown me for a loop.  Does Twilight also live in a different location now?

I've gotta catch up on this.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Its been a while since I watched any of MLP:FiM, and I wanted to get back into it. At this point, I've only seen the first and second season to completion. I had decided to watch an episode in the middle of season 4 somewhere and within minutes I gave up on watching that episode. I was thoroughly confused. Twilight now being a princess and having wings and Cadence living in the crystal kingdom? has really thrown me for a loop.  Does Twilight also live in a different location now?
> 
> I've gotta catch up on this.


No. Twilight is still in Ponyville, which doesn't make much sense if she's a princess but oh well. 

The show almost actively avoids bringing it up. She flies a bit now and then, but really, no one--including herself--gives a shit. I've practically forgotten about it


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Machine said:


> I don't like MLP, personally, but this has been on my mind a bit.
> 
> Pony "anatomy" is irrelevant because it's the style of the show. No one wants to see realistic neon-colored horses being all friendly and magical, do they?
> 
> It's just style. It's commercial appeal.



Yeah but MLP's anatomy is even bad among cartoons. For example, One piece has terrible body proportions, but all muscles are well drawn and hands and forearms are usually well done. Tom and Jerry at least get their fingers and toes drawn. But MLP seriously is just about four cylinders, an elipse and a circle for body.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Battlechili1 said:


> Its been a while since I watched any of MLP:FiM, and I wanted to get back into it. At this point, I've only seen the first and second season to completion. I had decided to watch an episode in the middle of season 4 somewhere and within minutes I gave up on watching that episode. I was thoroughly confused. *Twilight now being a princess and having wings and Cadence living in the crystal kingdom? has really thrown me for a loop.*  Does Twilight also live in a different location now?
> 
> I've gotta catch up on this.


Well, no shit you skipped episodes.

Also no. Twilight lives in Ponyville still



Inignem said:


> Yeah but MLP's anatomy is even bad among  cartoons. For example, One piece has terrible body proportions, but all  muscles are well drawn and hands and forearms are usually well done. Tom  and Jerry at least get their fingers and toes drawn. But MLP seriously  is just about four cylinders, an elipse and a circle for body.



Consider the audience.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Consider the audience.




But even the fox in The fox and the hound had better anatomy than the ponies of Mlpfim, and both media pieces were meant for the same target audience.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> But even the fox in The fox and the hound had better anatomy than the ponies of Mlpfim, and both media pieces were meant for the same target audience.



Okay. I'm gonna explain something real quick to you. The fox and the hound was a *movie*. And one made by Disney no less. They had the money to do that kind of animation. Hasbro doesn't wanna spend anymore on this show than they have to. A cartoon show no less. One that has many episodes. It's also flash animation. Fox and the Hound and Looney Tunes were traditionally animated. 

You don't like the ponies because they are simple? What's wrong with simple? They have exaggerated certain qualities of horses to appeal to young children. No one looks at that and says "My god, that's a real horse. Wonder how they got it so pink?" 

I'm all for quality in a show for kids but there comes a time when you have to separate criticism from nitpicking. It's just the style, dude.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> Okay. I'm gonna explain something real quick to you. The fox and the hound was a *movie*. And one made by Disney no less. They had the money to do that kind of animation. Hasbro doesn't wanna spend anymore on this show than they have to. A cartoon show no less. One that has many episodes. It's also flash animation. Fox and the Hound and Looney Tunes were traditionally animated.
> 
> You don't like the ponies because they are simple? What's wrong with simple? They have exaggerated certain qualities of horses to appeal to young children. No one looks at that and says "My god, that's a real horse. Wonder how they got it so pink?"
> 
> I'm all for quality in a show for kids but there comes a time when you have to separate criticism from nitpicking. It's just the style, dude.


But the anatomy is WRONG.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



d.batty said:


> But the anatomy is WRONG.



I'm calling the Mouse Police. :v


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> Okay. I'm gonna explain something real quick to you. The fox and the hound was a *movie*. And one made by Disney no less. They had the money to do that kind of animation. Hasbro doesn't wanna spend anymore on this show than they have to. A cartoon show no less. One that has many episodes. It's also flash animation. Fox and the Hound and Looney Tunes were traditionally animated.
> 
> You don't like the ponies because they are simple? What's wrong with simple? They have exaggerated certain qualities of horses to appeal to young children. No one looks at that and says "My god, that's a real horse. Wonder how they got it so pink?"
> 
> I'm all for quality in a show for kids but there comes a time when you have to separate criticism from nitpicking. It's just the style, dude.



Ok now the excuse is the lack of money. Evangelion, pretty much every "indie" anime, even some FREE flash movies from Newgrounds have better anatomy than MLP. Now whats the next excuse?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm surprised that Amy Keating Rogers decided to return to MLP, after all the hatemail she and her family got and the creepmail. Then again, the hatemail and creepmail aren't why she "left" the show to begin with. (She *is* writing a book, after all.)



PastryOfApathy said:


> Why is DJ-Who-Gives-A-Fuck there? What the hell is this pandering bullshit?



Ha$bro logic:
"Wait... bronies go 'DAWA' whenever we just put Vinyl Scratch in the background... they didn't even care in the first Equestria Girls that the writing was a rushed draft. I know! Let's put Derpy here, Dr. Whooves there, Vinyl Scratch right there... and bada bing badaboom - instant Brony appeal."
"Uh... bronies liked the show in teh first place because it was written well and didn't treat the audience like retards or a demograph."
"I DON'T CARE! They like it just for Derpy now." 

If I were an animator, I'd secretly replace Derpy's cutie mark with a fan, or draw her fixing an electric fan.


----------



## Machine (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Ok now the excuse is the lack of money. Evangelion, pretty much every "indie" anime, even some FREE flash movies from Newgrounds have better anatomy than MLP. Now whats the next excuse?


Are you insisting it didn't cost money to create _Evangelion_?


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Also what's going to happen with Sunset Shimmer? Is she just going to be like nonexistent now?


I hope not :c She was one of the best parts about the last movie.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Ok now the excuse is the lack of money. Evangelion, pretty much every "indie" anime, even some FREE flash movies from Newgrounds have better anatomy than MLP. Now whats the next excuse?



Lol you're really reaching, aren't you?

The difference between the Fox and the Hound is because Disney wants quality in their movies. They have high standards.

Comparing MLP to Newgrounds' flash cartoons is also retarded because they're made by either one person or a small group of people as a personal project. They can do whatever the fuck they want with it.

With MLP, they want a simple design to appeal to a young, feminine audience. 8 year olds don't give a shit about anatomy. If it slightly resembles a pony then by god it's a pony. 

You know if you're trying to get friends, pissing people off isn't the way to go but, hey, anything for an excuse to bitch and moan how no one likes you.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So, why is Twilight going back?



From the offices at Hasbro:

[yt]JoYWdHe4tQ4[/yt]



			
				Aleu;4565262Also what's going to happen with Sunset Shimmer? Is she just going to be like nonexistent now?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most likely - I mean, she's barely in the movie. Chances are the villain of Rainbow Rocks will be someone whom Twilight *should* know *of* at least, but will have to be explained who since, you know, they didnt' exist prior to this so they weren't mentioned at all during the previous world-building bit.
> 
> And it's not like the show is acknowledging Sunset shimmer at all.... heck, they're certainly acknowledging Flash Sentry / brad as much as they did in the movie.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Lol you're really reaching, aren't you?
> 
> The difference between the Fox and the Hound is because Disney wants quality in their movies. They have high standards.
> 
> ...



Cerberus is just one person and his animations about the Rockoons and the mayan legend have much more quality than the paid animation team that creates MLP. Basically you are accepting that a non professional is doing it better than a bunch of professionals with a bigger budget.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Cerberus is just one person and his animations about the Rockoons and the mayan legend have much more quality than the paid animation team that creates MLP. Basically you are accepting that a non professional is doing it better than a bunch of professionals with a bigger budget.


*
Comparing MLP to Newgrounds' flash cartoons is also retarded because  they're made by either one person or a small group of people as a  personal project. They can do whatever the fuck they want with it.*

With MLP, they want a simple design to appeal to a young, feminine  audience. 8 year olds don't give a shit about anatomy. If it slightly  resembles a pony then by god it's a pony. 

Just in case you missed that part. The point is, they're not going for realism. They're going for stylized. 

Things you have to consider.
1. Budget 
2. Time
3. Audience

Hasbro wants to maximize profits as much as they can. Why? Idk, maybe because they have employees like professional voice actors, singers, writers, and artists. Since you're quite ignorant of the show's VA's in general, Tara Strong, John De Lancie,  Ashleigh Ball and even Weird Al Yankovic as a guest in one of the recent episodes.

Now consider time. They have to have these episodes done within a week. That means QUICK. Doing realism is going to eat up a lot of time. This also factors in to the first point. Time is money. If you eat up time, you're eating up money.

Finally, as I'll reiterate because you're too stupid to get it, THEY ARE TRYING TO APPEAL TO A VERY YOUNG AUDIENCE. The characters are very soft and plush-like, which are aesthetically pleasing to young children, specifically girls. They're cute. That's all they're meant to be. They're not meant to be super duper real. They're meant to be fucking adorable.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Calm down Aleu.
There's no point.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Calm down Aleu.
> There's no point.



If you want to be technical there's no point to anything in life. We just do things to stop being bored until we die :v


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> *
> Comparing MLP to Newgrounds' flash cartoons is also retarded because  they're made by either one person or a small group of people as a  personal project. They can do whatever the fuck they want with it.*
> 
> With MLP, they want a simple design to appeal to a young, feminine  audience. 8 year olds don't give a shit about anatomy. If it slightly  resembles a pony then by god it's a pony.
> ...



One Piece has to deal with all that, yet they manage to pull out beautiful episodes every week. And there are adorable looking characters like Tony Chopper, and even him (a reindeer) has nice details like detailed hooves, clothing, mouth details and fur details.

Now, One Piece is not done by a multinational corporation like Hasbro, but by a national, less budgeted company.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

One Piece appeals to Teens and adolescents. Try again.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> One Piece appeals to Teens and adolescents. Try again.



The tiny toons, tom and jerry, animaniacs, lots of toons are meant for children and they had better detailing and anatomy than MLP. Not to mention that some of the ones I mentiones were done in the times where you could not use uber-fast animation software.

At least this time you didnt capitalize and color your words, I guess you became a bit more civilized.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> The tiny toons, tom and jerry, animaniacs, lots of toons are meant for children and they had better detailing and anatomy than MLP. Not to mention that some of the ones I mentiones were done in the times where you could not use uber-fast animation software.
> 
> At least this time you didnt capitalize and color your words, I guess you became a bit more civilized.


Neither of those have correct anatomy nor do they specifically appeal to young girls. They're also not trying to market toys as a #1 priority.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Neither of those have correct anatomy nor do they specifically appeal to young girls. They're also not trying to market toys as a #1 priority.



Oh so you require a franchise that sells toys to compare? I could say Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Dragon Ball, Yu-gi-oh, Digimon.

Protip: next time try bringing up evidence that helps you.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Oh so you require a franchise that sells toys to compare? I could say Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Dragon Ball, Yu-gi-oh, Digimon.
> 
> Protip: next time try bringing up evidence that helps you.


Appeals to boys and teens/adolescents.

TMNT also wasn't created to sell toys. It started as a comic http://turtlepedia.wikia.com/wiki/Origin a parody of _Daredevil _at that.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Appeals to boys and teens/adolescents.
> 
> TMNT also wasn't created to sell toys. It started as a comic http://turtlepedia.wikia.com/wiki/Origin a parody of _Daredevil _at that.



And Barbie and Winx. But oh wait, your gonna give moar excuses implying that its awwight to do a tv serie with terrible drawings if the tarjet audience is gonna be small girls.

Also, you think Disney's drawings have high quality? You need to browse more DA and FA.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> And Barbie and Winx. But oh wait, your gonna give moar excuses implying that its awwight to do a tv serie with terrible drawings if the tarjet audience is gonna be small girls.
> 
> Also, you think Disney's drawings have high quality? You need to browse more DA and FA.



Barbie is actually, yes, poor anatomy or at the very least, unrealistic. At least to not anorexic supermodels. Even then...it's far worse.

Uhm...ok. 
http://dj88.deviantart.com/gallery/8276851
http://sakimichan.deviantart.com/art/Hua-Mulan-291653712
http://sakimichan.deviantart.com/art/Pocahontas-290715923

I see you don't understand the concept between terrible and stylized. If it's not your style, fine, but it's not terrible art. Every single cartoon out there is in a specific style. 
http://www.lardlad.com/assets/wallpaper/simpsons1152.gif Spikey hair, blue hair, jaundiced skin, four fingers
http://www.metro.us/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/family-guy.jpg Talking dog who apparently has thumbs? And has sex with people. Also his nose is all kinds of fucked up. Four-fingered people. Quagmire is far too skinny to function. Also the knees don't bend at the hip, if they even have knees.
http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111214222804/southpark/images/7/70/165px-KyleBroflovski.png South Park...do I really need to explain further?

If you STILL can't grasp style
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Style_(visual_arts)


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Barbie is actually, yes, poor anatomy or at the very least, unrealistic. At least to not anorexic supermodels. Even then...it's far worse.
> 
> Uhm...ok.
> http://dj88.deviantart.com/gallery/8276851
> ...



Those Disney drawings werent done for the movies, are not in the movies and that artist probably doesnt even work for Disney. Now since those drawings are personal projects "they don't count cuz its what ppl can do freely" - this is what you said to imply that Newgrounds dont count, lol.

Artstyles is an abstract concept developed by people who can't draw correctly to deceive others into believing that what they are doing is not wrong but "is a style". Thanks to that fallacy a lot of garbage art is thought to be good art.

Meanwhile in the real world, MLP characters are made out of the simplest geometric shapes with cero detailing, cero attempt at having a real anatomy, and its so easy to draw them that even fanart looks better than the series itself.

Even if people are conscious of this and still worship MLP then they have a problem called fanaticism.

Thanks for bringing South Park on, another show with terrible art but oh wait, according to your standards it does not count since it does not sell toys for children.

Next time try to be consistent with your own prejudices.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

......South Park isn't meant to have perfect anatomy. It's satire.


"Artstyles is an abstract concept developed by people who can't draw  correctly to deceive others into believing that what they are doing is  not wrong but "is a style". Thanks to that fallacy a lot of garbage art  is thought to be good art."

Wut? Anime is an art style. Realism is an art style. Now you just don't even understand how art works.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> ......South Park isn't meant to have perfect anatomy. It's satire.
> 
> 
> "Artstyles is an abstract concept developed by people who can't draw  correctly to deceive others into believing that what they are doing is  not wrong but "is a style". Thanks to that fallacy a lot of garbage art  is thought to be good art."
> ...



Whatever doesnt have good anatomy is garbage. One Piece has bad body proportions but they always draw all the groups of muscles in the characters.

I judge art in an objective manner, not how hipsters preffer to look at it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Whatever doesnt have good anatomy is garbage. One Piece has bad body proportions but they always draw all the groups of muscles in the characters.
> 
> I judge art in an objective manner, not how hipsters preffer to look at it.


So even if something has bad proportions, it can still have good anatomy just because you like it?

Yeah I'm just gonna write you off as not understanding a god damn thing about how art works. Read a book on cartooning and at least try to attempt to educate yourself.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> So even if something has bad proportions, it can still have good anatomy just because you like it?
> 
> Yeah I'm just gonna write you off as not understanding a god damn thing about how art works. Read a book on cartooning and at least try to attempt to educate yourself.



List of muscles drawn in most one piece characters:

Sternocleidomastoid
Trapezium
Pectoralis maior
latissimus dorsi
Serratus anterior
External obloque
Resctus abominis
Deltoid
Biceps
Triceps brachii
Brachialis
Brachioradialis
Palmaris longus
Flexor carpi ulnaris
Thumb flexor
Extensir digitorum
Anconeus
Fascis lata
Gluteus maximus
Quadriceps femori
semitendinius and semimembranous system
popliteal fossa
gastrocnemius
fibularis longur
soleus
Some bur not all the small muscles of the feet inckuding Achilles tendon

Proportions is one thing, and having knowledge of anatomy and applying it is other.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Proportions are related to the anatomy though...


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Proportions are related to the anatomy though...



You sure? Because for what I can see you have no idea of how anatomy works.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> You sure? Because for what I can see you have no idea of how anatomy works.



Of course I'm sure because otherwise I wouldn't have said it :V

And if you're just going to say "well style is only an excuse" then that proves your ignorance of art history. Pablo Picasso had a style but I guess he's "a bad artist" and "doesn't understand how anatomy works".


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Of course I'm sure because otherwise I wouldn't have said it :V
> 
> And if you're just going to say "well style is only an excuse" then that proves your ignorance of art history. Pablo Picasso had a style but I guess he's "a bad artist" and "doesn't understand how anatomy works".



I dont care about the artists who became famous because of the ignorant people who fell in the deceit of the "art style" fallacy. In One Piece the anatomy does not have the proportions that match real human beings, but it is self consistent and armonic. In MLP anatomy is just practically inexistent.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Now that's just sad.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Now that's just sad.



Adjectives are subjective. I am a man of facts and measures, a man who focuses in the objective parts of reality. If its sad or happy I couldnt care less. In art you either win or fail at anatomy, complexity, third dimentionality, etc.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's really no point in arguing with someone who thinks that One Piece has better art than Picasso and is delusional enough to convince himself that art style is a fallacy.

He came here with the sole intent to stir some shit up, so just ignore him.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> There's really no point in arguing with someone who thinks that One Piece has better art than Picasso and is delusional enough to convince himself that art style is a fallacy.
> 
> He came here with the sole intent to stir some shit up, so just ignore him.



Quote the parragraph where I said that One Piece is better than Picasso.

Dont put words in my mouth, thats just mean


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Yeah but MLP's anatomy is even bad among cartoons. For example, One piece has terrible body proportions, but all muscles are well drawn and hands and forearms are usually well done. Tom and Jerry at least get their fingers and toes drawn. But MLP seriously is just about four cylinders, an elipse and a circle for body.



You're avatar has really bad proportions. That mouth is way to big for the face, and the tongue is just a pink ellipse, and the teeth are almost the size of (if not, bigger than) the eyes.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



KAS3519 said:


> You're avatar has really bad proportions. That mouth is way to big for the face, and the tongue is just a pink ellipse, and the teeth are almost the size of (if not, bigger than) the eyes.



Kurohige's maxilla, zygomatic arch, mandible, masseter muscle, frontal and temporal bones are seen, even when the proportions dont match reality the anatomy is there while MLP has no anatomy at all.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

For the love of jeebus stop feeding the troll. Fuck.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I find it kinda awesome that they referred to Fluttershy's deep voice as Flutterguy. It's also weird given that I don't think they've ever said "guy" or "dude" beyond that.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Quote the parragraph where I said that One Piece is better than Picasso.
> 
> Dont put words in my mouth, thats just mean





Inignem said:


> I dont care about the artists who became famous because of the ignorant people who fell in the deceit of the "art style" fallacy. In One Piece the anatomy does not have the proportions that match real human beings, but it is self consistent and armonic.


:/

But anyway, moving on.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oops, double post.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> :/
> 
> But anyway, moving on.



Learn to read; in no sentence of that parragraph I directly stated what you claim I stated.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I find it kinda awesome that they referred to Fluttershy's deep voice as Flutterguy. It's also weird given that I don't think they've ever said "guy" or "dude" beyond that.



Cause the bronies said it. And you know Ha$bro - make sure to say something the bronies do so they don't feel ignored!


----------



## Conker (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> I find it kinda awesome that they referred to Fluttershy's deep voice as Flutterguy. It's also weird given that I don't think they've ever said "guy" or "dude" beyond that.


Didn't Spike call her "Flutterguy" when he was laughing at all of the Poison Joke effects in that episode?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Didn't Spike call her "Flutterguy" when he was laughing at all of the Poison Joke effects in that episode?



Now that you mention it, yeah. I completely forgot about that.

Holy shit I forgot something.

I'm getting old, guys :C


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I honestly haven't watched any episode since like the 5th episode of Season 3. I heard it's picking back up, but ponies have just dropped out of my remote interest category again.

I did thoroughly enjoy the Weird Al episode though. Only S4 one I've seen...  but I saw it because of Weird Al, so maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Frankly, I'd prefer to look at cartoon ponies that basically use the same template over and over then look at animes like One Piece whose creator studied under Nobuhiro Watsuki (one of the better artists in that field) and yet still draws his female characters as sticks with tits. Also, they have some of the ugliest expressions in media.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> Frankly, I'd prefer to look at cartoon ponies that basically use the same template over and over then look at animes like One Piece whose creator studied under Nobuhiro Watsuki (one of the better artists in that field) and yet still draws his female characters as sticks with tits. Also, they have some of the ugliest expressions in media.



Yep but the muscles are there. Besides one piece draws the best forearms and hands I have seen in mainstream anime.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Lol one piece fanboy. The shittiest anime since Naruto. Believe it.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Lol one piece fanboy. The shittiest anime since Naruto. Believe it.



Background drawings and anatomy is better then Naruto, better in the sense thwt the drawings are much more complex.

ALSO Naruto usually is not shaded, while One Piecemis shaded all the time.

Now, considering your obsession with little ponies, you really are not in the place to call me a fanboy.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Inignem said:


> Background drawings and anatomy is better then Naruto, better in the sense thwt the drawings are much more complex.
> 
> ALSO Naruto usually is not shaded, while One Piecemis shaded all the time.
> 
> Now, considering your obsession with little ponies, you really are not in the place to call me a fanboy.



Oh my god. I'm talking about ponies in a pony thread. The scandal.


----------



## Conker (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well this page fell back a bit. Maybe that isn't surprising though; the hype train can only last so long, and even though this season has been really, really good, I suppose I don't really feel the need to go on about it. It's just a thing I watch before going about the rest of my day.

NORMALCY? HOW DARE THAT HAPPEN!

But to be a hypocrite: 

"Twilight Time" was an alright episode. It felt a little awkward in that no one seems to give a fuck about Twilight's princess status until now, and then no one gave a fuck in the following episode again. I suppose if her being a princess is regulated to a plot device and nothing more, I'm not too upset about that. Better that than her status being the main focus of everything, since it's still kinda stupid she became one. 

Episode itself had some good gags, but I've liked other CMC episodes more.

"It aint easy bein Breezy" was a fun episode, but only because of some of the crazy implications. The breezy things are pretty odd creatures, being giant pussies and all. Makes you wonder how they were getting that pollen stuff before they made arrangements with ponies and why they don't send out, I dunno, military breezies to fetch it instead of god damned wimps. 

And a portal to a new place? Well, we've seen that before, but that kinda thing is fun when magic is involved. Reminds me of DnD or something. Equestria: just one part of the multiverse! 

It was one of the few episodes were the moral of it was something I didn't predict, and the moral itself is something fairly important. I liked the breezy designs as well.

It was a really solid Fluttershy episode. And I liked the Starbreeze (think that's the name) character.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

^ Given that the thread was under attack by an obsessive troll, a lot of people decided "Dammit, it's going to get locked."


----------



## Conker (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Given that the thread was under attack by an obsessive troll, a lot of people decided "Dammit, it's going to get locked."


Think so? It is awfully hard to ignore a troll I suppose, but I sure never had that thought


----------



## Flippy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I was waiting for a bad or sick day to watch season 4 & well yesterday I caught up. The best parts were.... 
Spoiler vvvv



Spoiler



Someone in Manehattan having a grumpy cat cutie mark!!!!!!!!!!
All of the Cheese Sandwich episode. I mean it's Al! Also lolirl chicken dance & gummy.
The entire comic book episode. 
The return of Flutterguy.


It's not my favorite season but it cheered me up oodles yesterday which means it's a successful season so far in my eyes.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This is great: 
[yt]lg9Xhc1trek&[/yt]


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I found out that bronies, for some reason, outnumber furries. Quite insane how a fanbase which is based on one single show in the end can become larger than a fanbase spreading across many shows, even dating back to mickey mouse, comics, some music, and art, and it took bronies only 3 years time to achieve this, while furries have been around for decades.

I have nothing against bronies, it's just that I honestly feel jealous about their fandom and that it has gotten so big, yet furries have to struggle just to achieve half of what bronies can achieve with the lift of a single finger.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's nothing to be jealous of.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



TheRH100 said:


> I found out that bronies, for some reason, outnumber furries. Quite insane how a fanbase which is based on one single show in the end can become larger than a fanbase spreading across many shows, even dating back to mickey mouse, comics, some music, and art, and it took bronies only 3 years time to achieve this, while furries have been around for decades.
> 
> I have nothing against bronies, it's just that I honestly feel jealous about their fandom and that it has gotten so big, yet furries have to struggle just to achieve half of what bronies can achieve with the lift of a single finger.


The brony fandom will die out eventually. It relies on the show to keep things going, but once that's finished it's only a matter of time until fandom fades away.

The furry fandom doesn't really depend on anything, so it'll likely be around for a long, long while.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well bronies are like, half a step away from furries anyway so :V


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> Well bronies are like, half a step away from furries anyway so :V


Then we know where they're all going once the brony fandom dies out


----------



## Toddcopper (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I been a Brony for three years now.


----------



## Conker (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Latest episode with Pinkie Pie and her sister was god damned funny. The animators had a blast with a few scenes, and I found myself laughing more than normal. Maud as a foil for pinkie felt a bit tropey, but it was executed well. 

Solid episode. Still haven't seen last weeks though.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Latest episode with Pinkie Pie and her sister was god damned funny. The animators had a blast with a few scenes, and I found myself laughing more than normal. Maud as a foil for pinkie felt a bit tropey, but it was executed well.
> 
> Solid episode. Still haven't seen last weeks though.



You could say that Maud Pie...._rocked_


----------



## Conker (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Aleu said:


> You could say that Maud Pie...._rocked_


Episode was a stone's throw away from being one of my favorite.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey look, we've got a clip for Rainbow Rocks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh7j1qUaGOc

The animation seems a little choppy, but at least the music is good.


----------



## Conker (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Hey look, we've got a clip for Rainbow Rocks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh7j1qUaGOc
> 
> The animation seems a little choppy, but at least the music is good.


Curse having people in the basement so i can't watch.

I dunno why I even care. I guess I've grown to liking showtunes.

Last MLP episode was pretty alright. I like Rarity and am glad she's getting some spotlight time. She was damn near nonexistent in season three.

Though it's another episode where I go, "the fuck Luna, don't you have a job that is actually useful?" Bitch is just a voyeur.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I remember my boyfriend pressuring me into watching it, even though I HATED the original MLP back when I was a kid. I thought it was so girly. Finally, I broke in and watched it.

Watched episode one. Okay, it's two parts, gotta watch episode 2. I need closure.

Next thing I know I'm on episode 23. Damnit. I'm now a fan.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When Pinkie Pie is rapping... you *know* that the shark is coming closer and closer to the show - and they have about two ways to go. :V 

Ponies and rap appearing onscreen outside of a fan video on YouTube is a worse omen than Equestria girls...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> When Pinkie Pie is rapping... you *know* that the shark is coming closer and closer to the show - and they have about two ways to go. :V
> 
> Ponies and rap appearing onscreen outside of a fan video on YouTube is a worse omen than Equestria girls...



The shark has already been jumped at the end of season 3. When a show starts to go against everything it once stood for...you can't really say its in its prime anymore. 

Like the Simpsons.


----------



## Conker (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Digitalpotato said:


> When Pinkie Pie is rapping... you *know* that the shark is coming closer and closer to the show - and they have about two ways to go. :V
> 
> Ponies and rap appearing onscreen outside of a fan video on YouTube is a worse omen than Equestria girls...


You think so? I was laughing pretty hysterically that whole time. 

The entire episode was really loaded with jokes, and I'd say this is one of my favorites. 

Between Spike's facial expressions, Pinkie's rap, and AJ going, "Then you are up a creek", I'd rate this one highly.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> You think so? I was laughing pretty hysterically that whole time.
> 
> The entire episode was really loaded with jokes, and I'd say this is one of my favorites.
> 
> Between Spike's facial expressions, Pinkie's rap, and AJ going, "Then you are up a creek", I'd rate this one highly.



I have no idea what y'all are talking about, so let me tell you all about apples.


----------



## The King Maker (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I guess it's safe to say that this thread has changed from being a thread questioning MLP's popularity to being an unofficial discussion thread about the episodes. The fact that this thread has been going on for nearly 3 years is damned impressive. 

But what I wanted to ask is that would you consider Bronies a subset of the furry fandom in general?


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



The King Maker said:


> But what I wanted to ask is that would you consider Bronies a subset of the furry fandom in general?



Nope, as bronies are defined as being fans of a show, not a fan of the fact that the characters in the show are anthros. Sure, some will like it because of the anthros and they're likely to be part of the furry fandom, but most don't (it's something like 15% of bronies class themselves as furries IIRC) and instead just like the show.


----------



## Lyris (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The only part I can rant on about it is being a pony for many years now, when I introduce myself as a pony, everyone is always like "Brony?"

And i'm all ::facehoof::

That being said, the cartoon is pretty funny.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I like this image. Does that make me a brony?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CaptainCool said:


> I like this image. Does that make me a brony?



No that just means you like funny pictures. Bronies are like furfaggotry, you're only one if you consider yourself one or you pass the Fandom Participation Thresholdâ„¢.


----------



## ta1ls84 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think MLP is neat enough that I wrote a long winded essay on it.
www.furaffinity.net/view/10651792/

Seriously, though- I mainly dig that it's actually got some good characterization in it, it has female power characters, and the writing/plot can be fairly engaging. 
And Rainbow Dash kicks ass.

Mind you, I don't know at all how I feel about Equestria Girls. Kind of seems to be missing the point. And steering things into the same, stupid, sexist, and superficial waters that Bratz exists in.


----------



## tehwereferret (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've honestly not grown out of some cartoons at my age (25). It's cute, and has some pretty good story lines. Really don't know how else to explain it, just that I enjoy it.


----------



## tehwereferret (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Agreed! Not all Bronies I know are furries.


----------



## Conker (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The Hub posted another video for the next Equestria Girls movie that's...well, what you'd expect when it comes to Equestria Girls. 

Rainbowdash shreds on a guitar (that isn't plugged into an amp) and then grows wings. So yeah.


----------



## The King Maker (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

There's a series of videos discussing the comparisons between Bronies and Furries and how Bronies might be a subset of the anthromorph community. Take a look and see what you guys think:

http://youtu.be/1cqsBocZDug
http://youtu.be/U-9GwRPzYRc
http://youtu.be/Pt4b-o1QoDw


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



tehwereferret said:


> Agreed! Not all Bronies I know are furries.



I'll take that a step farther and say that most of the Bronies I know, well, kinda hate furries...seems like the pot calling the kettle black, but yeah.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



The King Maker said:


> There's a series of videos discussing the comparisons between Bronies and Furries and how Bronies might be a subset of the anthromorph community. Take a look and see what you guys think:
> 
> http://youtu.be/1cqsBocZDug
> http://youtu.be/U-9GwRPzYRc
> http://youtu.be/Pt4b-o1QoDw



Yay, Dr Wolf! He's my favourite pony analysist, and yeah, he actually acknowledges the furry fandom instead of bashing/ignoring it like a lot of bronies do.

It's weird how bronies will make PONY SONAS but flat out hate on a fox or otter sona. Silly bronies, you can't fight it. >:3


----------



## Ssssstarbok (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This goes for anything in life, *Every* fandom, hobby or occupation.

If it's the *only* thing you can talk/make references about/post about on the internet/irl, you are obnoxious to anyone outside the fandom/hobby/occupation.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oooh, just found this thread.  Just gonna place myself here *pulls up bean bag and sits on it* :3


----------



## Deep Blu Issy (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll say, I do watch it. Pretty fun.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I love the morals and life lessons this show teaches.  If it wasn't for the fandom based around it, I wouldn't have met the people I know call my closest friends


----------



## Conker (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Not sure if this has been mentioned but the Nerdist podcast interviewed John De Lancie (sp) fairly recently and they discussed the show and the fandom for a bit. Starts about halfway in. Pretty cool, and the whole interview is worth a listen.


----------



## Xula (May 8, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

My Little Pony is a pretty awesome show, in my opinion. I was a bit skeptical about it at first, but after the first two episodes, I couldn't just...stop. I found myself watching it all the way through the first season, going halfway the second season. I can't really say I'm up to date on the show anymore, but I can say I'm a pegasister c:


----------



## Szafa Lesiaka (May 9, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

[h=2]A study on My Little Pony NSFW fanart (survey for creators and watchers/readers) 				[/h]Hey there everyone,

*I'm a sociology student working on a research project about pony  erotica and pornography (it will be the base for my master's thesis).  Like the title suggests, I'm currently doing a survey targeted towards  creators and consumers of such art. *While this is not an MLP site,  there's an impressive amount of adult MLP content around here, so I  though there might be quite a few people that knows something about it,  and would like to participate (and help the science a bit). 

*The survey is fully anonymous. It contains 20 questions, so filling it out shouldn't take you more then 10-15 minutes.*

survs.com/survey/lodl23jx3v <- *you  can start the survey by using  this link. It's protected by a password,  to prevent random entries and  trolling - the password is: MLP.
*
You  can find the full information about the study in my DA journal:  http://szafalesiaka.deviantart.com/j...aphy-452844887

If  you have any questions, you can contact me on DA, or by e-mail:  jan.bajor@student.uw.edu.pl (or ask a question in this topic, if you  don't mind doing it publicly  ).

Thank you for your time & have a good day. 

PS Re-posting here at request of the admin


----------



## Szafa Lesiaka (May 10, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...rt-(survey-for-creators-and-watchers-readers)

^ so, there's this study I'm doing on NSFW MLP fanart. I'm starting topic here, in case there are any questions/ideas/problems anyone would want to express.


----------



## RailRide (May 10, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Season 4 finale spoiler:

Things go kaboom.

---PCJ


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh would you look at that; it was friendship.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh would you look at that; it was friendship.



I don't have a problem with it, but it's pretty much rendering the whole "givng up the elements" at the start of the show as totally pointless.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I really need to start watching the fourth season.
I haven't even watched all of third season yet c'mon

I've been busy doing school and stuff, and then I'm banned from the computer for life at one of my parent's house, and then when I have the free time I don't think about it.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I was gonna take that survey, then I read "erotica", lol I'm not into them that way. Sometimes I watch them when they are on, but that's it.


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 12, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*slight spoiler alert*
I just think season finale was great ok.
especially when Twilight went god-mode like DAMN.


----------



## Conker (May 24, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got caught up and finished off the last few episodes of the season. I really liked that we got some heavy Spike episodes again, because Spike is pretty awesome. Both of those episodes were pretty great, and I found the moral of the Canterlot Games episode to be especially...maybe not profound, but it's one that touched a chord. 

The season finale was pretty tipytop, though the outcome was really predictable. Not that big of a deal I suppose, but oh well.

The battle though. Holy shit that was cool. Few people had said it was there, but I didn't know it would be that fun to watch. DBZ + MLP + Sailor Moon stuff at the end. Yup. Good combo that.

Season four has been spectacular with only two episodes that I really hated. I'd say this one is on par with season two or just a hair below it in terms of quality.


----------



## speedactyl (May 25, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

first back in the late 80s early 90s its all girls stuff. Now I see some guys getting into them. lately I learn the Term Bronies 
must be the story line or animation that has change.


----------



## Zagzagel (May 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm gonna guess that since this is the official MLP thread that it's a safe bet there are herds of fans here about. Well, I need to pick your brains about something that's going to sound indelicate, so if you are of a gentle constitution, please read no further.

I have an old friend who requested some art from me a couple of years ago. RL intruded and it got put off, so I've decided to do it for his upcoming birthday. He mentioned wanting a drawing of an anthro pony-girl getting butt-slammed by a wondering satyr in the forest. My friend never mentioned what pony he wanted and I can't ask him without spoiling the surprise. Not being a brony by any stretch of the word, I have no idea as who to depict. What I need from the list is who do they think would be voted most likely to be a rump-ranger to a satyr? I know it probably shouldn't matter so much, but I feel guilty for forgetting about him. Thanks!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I think Spike would do well. ;3


----------



## Conker (May 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> I think Spike would do well. ;3


No >:[

@ Stupid Question

Do an OC of your friend, since he's looking for wank material and what better way to give him some than of himself? Or just, you know, don't. Jesus. If my friend came up to me and said, "dude can you draw me a cartoon of sex so I can jerk off?" I'd walk the fuck away. Boundaries. They exist.


----------



## Tremodo (May 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I just found out there is a dating site for bronies. I'll be damned.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> No >:[
> 
> @ Stupid Question
> 
> Do an OC of your friend, since he's looking for wank material and what better way to give him some than of himself? Or just, you know, don't. Jesus. If my friend came up to me and said, "dude can you draw me a cartoon of sex so I can jerk off?" I'd walk the fuck away. Boundaries. They exist.



;3 I can't believe you actually gave a troll serious advice.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Yeah! Ram that tight litt....I should stop now.


----------



## Conker (May 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 I can't believe you actually gave a troll serious advice.


Given the Internet and this and the Brony fandom, it's always a tossup regarding posts like that. Sanity assumes it should be a troll, but usually...eh.


----------



## jihalliday (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.


-3 years later-
o


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not a brony, but am planning on watching some MLP.
I've seen The Fiery Joker's reviews on it, so I know the gist of it already.


----------



## Sar (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



jihalliday said:


> -3 years later-
> o



It seems this assumption had some turbulence. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Watched a few episodes. It was ok, but it didn't do it for me. Don't have a problem with it, just didn't hold my attention.


----------



## speedactyl (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Tremodo said:


> I just found out there is a dating site for bronies. I'll be damned.



let the nightmare begin.......


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



speedactyl said:


> let the nightmare begin.......


It's already over. The site was a scam or something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is this show dead yet?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Sooo, I just started watching MLP with the first episode last night, and I thought it wasn't bad. Though I heard that the show isn't as good anymore since Lauren Faust stepped down from production. Has the show really become a shell of how the first two seasons were?


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



VGmaster9 said:


> Sooo, I just started watching MLP with the first episode last night, and I thought it wasn't bad. Though I heard that the show isn't as good anymore since Lauren Faust stepped down from production. Has the show really become a shell of how the first two seasons were?


Well, I've seen joshscorcher's reviews of more recent episodes (not see them myself), and some actually seem great.


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



VGmaster9 said:


> Sooo, I just started watching MLP with the first episode last night, and I thought it wasn't bad. Though I heard that the show isn't as good anymore since Lauren Faust stepped down from production. Has the show really become a shell of how the first two seasons were?


Season four was just as good as season two. Perhaps better. The only reason people bitch about season three is that it wasn't as long, so the few episodes that weren't super good stand out more.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

It's still an enjoyable show, and I have no reason to stop watching anytime soon.
Season 5 might change that, but then people thought the same of S3 and 4.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



VGmaster9 said:


> Sooo, I just started watching MLP with the first episode last night, and I thought it wasn't bad. Though I heard that the show isn't as good anymore since Lauren Faust stepped down from production. Has the show really become a shell of how the first two seasons were?



Some people in the brony fandom like to scream that Faust is god and everything was forsaken when she left... but it's the same quality, if not better with each season.

Even if an episode has a bland plot or flaws, overall, they all meet the standard. Only one episode plot annoyed me:

-----

Did anyone else have a problem with the plot for _BATS_! like I did?

 Plot: Applejack has an infestation of bats eating her apples and destroying her family's business. She wants to chase the bats away. Fluttershy does not care about Applejack's home or life AT ALL and acts like chasing away the bats is wrong.

The show sides with Fluttershy and makes Applejack the bad guy _for protecting her home_ (in a non-violent manner!)

The show already teaches kids to be kind to animals, so why is demonizing farmers okay now? ><


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with the plot for _BATS_! like I did?
> 
> Plot: Applejack has an infestation of bats eating her apples and destroying her family's business. She wants to chase the bats away. Fluttershy does not care about Applejack's home or life AT ALL and acts like chasing away the bats is wrong.
> 
> ...


While I did side with Applejack in that episode, I don't think it was as extreme as you're making it out to be. Fluttershy kept talking about the future repercussions of removing the bats, showing forethought. I mean, it's not like she wanted them to stay and eat the crop and lawl @ AJ, but she did think things through a bit differently. It would have been easier to round em up in a tree and just light the tree on fire though...

I actually was offput by Twilight's option until I remembered that they control the weather and animal life to suit their needs, so that would have been a normal idea.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> While I did side with Applejack in that episode, I don't think it was as extreme as you're making it out to be. Fluttershy kept talking about the future repercussions of removing the bats, showing forethought. I mean, it's not like she wanted them to stay and eat the crop and lawl @ AJ, but she did think things through a bit differently.



Yeah I know, it just bothered me that she heard of how they nearly lost the farm to the bats in the past, but didn't comment or show any sympathy to AJ.



Conker said:


> It would have been easier to round em up in a tree and just light the tree on fire though...



o___o


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> o___o


Well, when your home is infested with pests, you try to find the easiest way to remove them. There were a few sections were all the bats were in one tree. All they needed was a little spark and AJ's problem would have gone away.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL4q7BBzanI


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So as a hobby I write for this nerd/gaming website and they get loads of comics early for review. As a laugh, I asked the guy if they got MLP comics and the next day, I saw a few on the list. Grabbed the newest one (issue 20) to review it, and then powered through 17, 18, and 19 to be caught up on this arc. 

These comics are strange. Like, on the one hand. they're mostly delightful, but on the other, they do get darker than the show ever did. it's a bit strange. 

I'm not quite sure what to think of them. They certainly don't feel like canon that's for sure


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well, I wouldn't call myself a brony. I would catch myself watching it whenever my siblings are watching it. I've got to say  the show is good, and this is coming from a guy that watches Anime and Dark Theme Shows


----------



## Wakboth (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with the plot for _BATS_! like I did?
> 
> Plot: Applejack has an infestation of bats eating her apples and destroying her family's business. She wants to chase the bats away. Fluttershy does not care about Applejack's home or life AT ALL and acts like chasing away the bats is wrong.
> 
> ...



"Bats!" works quite well, I think, if we assume that Applejack is overreacting to the bats and exaggerating the threat they present to Sweet Apple Acres. This is reinforced by both the way she goes on about them in the song, and by the fact that at the end of the episode, Fluttershy's plan of limiting the bats to a small portion of the orchard is taken and appears to work.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

I have a question to ask, will copywright laws eventually cripple the MLP fandom? There have been numerous legal actions as of late, and I've just been getting into the fandom.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm sure in the hundred or so pages of discussion what I'm about to say has previously been discussed, (Edit: Yikes! Scratch that...like 500 pages, I know I'm late to the party but you should read my crap anyways because reasons)

But it's definitely not a bad show as far as kids shows go, for multiple reasons.

For one thing, the creator is Lauren faust, a.k.a creator of Powerpuff girls and Fosters home for imaginary friends. Both were kick ass shows. Also, the voice actor of Twilight Sparkle is Tara Strong, known for her voicework of timmy turner, Ben tennyson, bubbles, Gwen, and like a TON of other noteable characters.

That said, the content of the show itself isn't your average kiddie show. It's one of the few kid's shows that can be enjoyed by older crowds because it isn't just "abc's & 123's" and it doesn't just have flat personality-less characters who do banal kiddie things like learn to brush their teeth. The show has vivid plot, complex characters, impressive villains, and teaches kids the occasional lesson such as 'friendship is magic'. They actually develop the fictional world, location and places, pony culture, language (ex. everypony)

Also, the creators are really supportive of the fanbase, there are small references in the TV shows that older audiences will get. They also acknowledged a fan-made background pony in one episode, Derpy hooves, making it canon.

...the actual origin is ironic. It came from 4chan @_@ It started as some  4chaners trolling after seeing a bad review of MLP, then they started posting it just to troll. I think somewhere along the line, some people took it seriously and it spun from trolling to actually liking the show...thus the ironic birth of MLP 'bronies'. At least that's how I've come to understand it, I could be wrong.

^^^Yeah, despite bronies and how f***d up they can be, it's a pretty great show


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



VGmaster9 said:


> I have a question to ask, will copywright laws eventually cripple the MLP fandom? There have been numerous legal actions as of late, and I've just been getting into the fandom.



Every take down causes a lot of shitstorming in the fandom, and then bronies attack each other for having opinions on it. 
First it was the Youtube episodes of the show being taken down, then a fighting game being given a Cease and Desist order (somewhat fair enough, as it looked official, but was violent, so yeah). 

Recently some fan animation creators have been told to stop, but just the other day it was revealed that many had been using leaked animation puppets etc. directly from the show.

Though the end of the fandom will probably just be when the show ends. The conventions seem to keep the fandom going between seasons for now.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> Though the end of the fandom will probably just be when the show ends. The conventions seem to keep the fandom going between seasons for now.



How do you know there will be an end? If the show is anything like pokemon...the creators and companies who make merchandise will want to string that out so much and make it last longer (keeping in mind that the creation of the show was particularly for hasbro to sell MLP toys). We could have MLP fans and the MLP show years and years later.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> How do you know there will be an end? If the show is anything like pokemon...the creators and companies who make merchandise will want to string that out so much and make it last longer (keeping in mind that the creation of the show was particularly for hasbro to sell MLP toys). We could have MLP fans and the MLP show years and years later.



That's possible, but Pokemon has a huge video game series behind it, and even with that, most original fans of the games still play, but don't want the show anymore (why is Ash so bad at battles fffff---)

It would be cool if it could keep going, as long as it doesn't outlive it's quality like so many shows before it.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> That's possible, but Pokemon has a huge video game series behind it, and even with that, most original fans of the games still play, but don't want the show anymore (why is Ash so bad at battles fffff---)
> 
> It would be cool if it could keep going, as long as it doesn't outlive it's quality like so many shows before it.



It would be pretty cool if it could have a run as long as shows like PokÃ©mon, The Simpsons, and South Park. However, that's a bit doubtful.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



VGmaster9 said:


> It would be pretty cool if it could have a run as long as shows like PokÃ©mon, The Simpsons, and South Park. However, that's a bit doubtful.



I dunno. What keeps those shows alive are pop culture and pokemon stays alive because of more fucking pokemon. MLP has a lot of pop culture content on it so it could be possible. Just add more ponies, memes, songs, ponies, original running gags, movies, video games, and ponies.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hikaru Okami said:


> I dunno. What keeps those shows alive are pop culture and pokemon stays alive because of more fucking pokemon. MLP has a lot of pop culture content on it so it could be possible. Just add more ponies, memes, songs, ponies, original running gags, movies, video games, and ponies.


Given how popular Friendship Is Magic is, and how much money Hasbro wants to have, a long run is actually quite probable.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ninten said:


> Given how popular Friendship Is Magic is, and how much money Hasbro wants to have, a long run is actually quite probable.



MLP trading cards, clothes, posters, yeeeap. Keep them coming just as long as they don't do anything to piss off the audience.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hikaru Okami said:


> MLP trading cards, clothes, posters, yeeeap. Keep them coming just as long as they don't do anything to piss off the audience.


And if they do end up pissing off the audience, they can make a quick buck from selling Brony Tears.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Ninten said:


> And if they do end up pissing off the audience, they can make a quick buck from selling Brony Tears.



The secret ingredient to every good food. Hasbro is going to be richer than apple


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hikaru Okami said:


> The secret ingredient to every good food. Hasbro is going to be richer than apple


http://gifsoup.com/view/4682182/joshscorcher-brony-tears.html


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hikaru Okami said:


> The secret ingredient to every good food. Hasbro is going to be richer than apple



They even come in different flavours.

'Derpygate', 'Twilicorn', and 'FightingIsMagic' are really popular.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> They even come in different flavours.
> 
> 'Derpygate', 'Twilicorn', and 'FightingIsMagic' are really popular.


Then there's joshscorcher brand Mixed Brony Tears.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

AHHHHHHHH D:

Also, did anyone see the shitstorm on Equestria Daily? Rainbow and Applejack's VA posted a gay-rights support message with fanart of them getting married, so loving, tolerant bronies lost their minds. Never seen a comment thread be locked on EQD before...


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*

Here's a melodic death metal song I found on Pony.fm. It's based on the Fall of the Crystal Empire fan animation. It's loosely reminiscent of bands like Scar Symmetry, The Unguided, and later Soilwork.

https://pony.fm/tracks/2245-fall-of-an-empire


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



VGmaster9 said:


> Here's a melodic death metal song I found on Pony.fm. It's based on the Fall of the Crystal Empire fan animation. It's loosely reminiscent of bands like Scar Symmetry, The Unguided, and later Soilwork.
> 
> https://pony.fm/tracks/2245-fall-of-an-empire


Oh man, those vocals do not sound like someone who knows how to growl is doing them. Clean singing isn't very good either.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> AHHHHHHHH D:
> 
> Also, did anyone see the shitstorm on Equestria Daily? Rainbow and Applejack's VA posted a gay-rights support message with fanart of them getting married, so loving, tolerant bronies lost their minds. Never seen a comment thread be locked on EQD before...



Let me guess, they were "anti-shipping"?


----------



## SierraCanine (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...... I hereby declare I shall now be stalking this thread...... And maybe chiming in from time to time....  Watching four seasons in a straight run kinda wore me out a bit.  It all started with the classic "I'll just do one" and took off from there.  So I'll catch up with everypony once I regain some sense of what I just put myself though.  But I must say it was definitely 20% cooler than I initially thought it'd be (man I love puns and good one-liners ^_^ ).


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I have a question, does anyone know of any fanfics about that if Cadance was actually real when Twilight was accusing her of being evil during the wedding rehearsal?


----------



## KyryK (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



A. Hitler said:


> Guten Tag, it is because ze inferior bronies have spread like a cancer throught ze internet.


Zey have even infiltrated ze glorious Reich mein FÃ¼hrer.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Well...on the subject of MLP based music

I thought this one was kind of cool https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xqlpHa0pk8E


----------



## SierraCanine (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...I thought this one was kind of cool https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xqlpHa0pk8E



I thought it was well done. At least they're in tune ^_^

Nice find!


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



VGmaster9 said:


> Here's a melodic death metal song I found on Pony.fm. It's based on the Fall of the Crystal Empire fan animation. It's loosely reminiscent of bands like Scar Symmetry, The Unguided, and later Soilwork.
> 
> https://pony.fm/tracks/2245-fall-of-an-empire


Metal from the fandom gets even better than that:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K-I5l58Jxc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gAzak3-HKo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19QHbvVdNZ8


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Hey, does anyone know of any fanfics that are about when in A Canterlot Wedding where Twilight accuses Cadence of being evil, when it turns out that that's actually the real Cadence?


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



VGmaster9 said:


> Hey, does anyone know of any fanfics that are about when in A Canterlot Wedding where Twilight accuses Cadence of being evil, when it turns out that that's actually the real Cadence?


You asked this question on this same page. Answer must be no.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm not sure if I'm the only one who feels this way, but I absolutely when creators of things like fanfics and comics write lines that reference things like movies. In the comic 'The Night the Magic Died', the author made a line that referenced the "damn bloody ape" line from Planet of the Apes. Also, the writer of 'Faith and Doubt' referenced the "I'm not trying to rob you, I'm trying to help you" scene from The Fellowship of the Ring, near the end of the fic. It's not clever or funny, it's very unoriginal and forced. It makes me have to pretend that the characters speaking the line are saying something else.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So I just watched the first episode...
It's pretty good, I guess. Now I need to find out where I can watch the second one, because it's not on YouTube.


----------



## SierraCanine (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ninten said:


> So I just watched the first episode...
> It's pretty good, I guess. Now I need to find out where I can watch the second one, because it's not on YouTube.



This site has all the epidoses

http://www.watchcartoononline.com/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-episode-1

Click on the "Click to watch here free" button, wait through about 15 seconds of advertisements and then enjoy your medium to high quality episodes at your viewing pleasure ^_^  Links to the next sequential episode are down belong where it says "next anime"


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SierraCanine said:


> This site has all the epidoses
> 
> http://www.watchcartoononline.com/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-episode-1
> 
> Click on the "Click to watch here free" button, wait through about 15 seconds of advertisements and then enjoy your medium to high quality episodes at your viewing pleasure ^_^  Links to the next sequential episode are down belong where it says "next anime"


Oh, thanks!


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Recently within the past few months, I've dropped out of the fandom and lost most interest in the show
I still enjoy a good amount of the art the fandom produces, but I think the fandom itself burned me out


----------



## SierraCanine (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Quick question for anypony.. What's the best site for submitting MLP art?? I use DA but also have an FA account.... should I upload it to both?? Any ideas or what do you do??


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



SierraCanine said:


> Quick question for anypony.. What's the best site for submitting MLP art?? I use DA but also have an FA account.... should I upload it to both?? Any ideas or what do you do??


https://derpibooru.org/
That's the most popular site I know of for submitting art


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Or do like me, DA and Derpibooru, and Tumblr for my pony ask blog.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

http://bradleydoom.deviantart.com/art/Squishy-Twilight-GIF-469173608

This is the creepiest thing I've seen on that website.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hikaru Okami said:


> http://bradleydoom.deviantart.com/art/Squishy-Twilight-GIF-469173608
> 
> This is the creepiest thing I've seen on that website.


Good I was looking for something to creep my friends out


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Am I missing a vital piece of information?  I see a Twilight Blob.  It does not seem particularly creepy to me.


----------



## Ryouwoodwere (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff?*



Inciatus said:


> It is a fad. Give it a few months and it will likely die.



AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## espressivo27 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Fantastic!  It is quite addicting, no?  I have been watching it for years!  
^-^~~


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So, I hear that they're coming out with a sequel to Equestria Girls.....

Subtitled: "We didn't make enough money from merchandising so let's try this again."

I think I'll skip the theater again and see something worthwhile. Like Guardians for the millionth time.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The first one wasn't that bad. I don't think I'll be seeing it in theaters, but I will watch it online somewhere for sure.


----------



## Conker (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So, I hear that they're coming out with a sequel to Equestria Girls.....
> 
> Subtitled: "We didn't make enough money from merchandising so let's try this again."
> 
> I think I'll skip the theater again and see something worthwhile. Like Guardians for the millionth time.


Just hearing that now? News is like months old


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> So, I hear that they're coming out with a sequel to Equestria Girls.....



And I'm here waiting until they come out with a pony movie.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh no, I'm falling in love with the show! The Mane Six are so cute, and... OH GOD I'M A BRONY.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ninten said:


> Oh no, I'm falling in love with the show! The Mane Six are so cute, and... OH GOD I'M A BRONY.



Since Cannonfodder is no longer here to say it, I suppose someone has to.

Welcome to the herd :V


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> Since Cannonfodder is no longer here to say it, I suppose someone has to.


Cannonfodder is gone? What happened?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Cannonfodder is gone? What happened?



Oh, nothing drastic. Just left. I think they had some serious schooling or something.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> Since Cannonfodder is no longer here to say it, I suppose someone has to.
> 
> Welcome to the herd :V


Now I have to condition myself to deal with clop.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ninten said:


> Now I have to condition myself to deal with clop.



Please don't go to the Dark side Ninten ;-;


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> Please don't go to the Dark side Ninten ;-;


The Light Side is gradually shrinking...


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Ninten said:


> OH GOD I'M A BRONY.


You have our condolences


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> You have our condolences


Could be worse.


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Anyone else been reading the comics? I've been reviewing them. Or still have. Think I posted that a page or two back. Last one htey put out was really good

http://wethenerdy.com/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-23-review/

Looking forward to the next one, actually. Some of them have been kind of...bad.

Curious about the next Equestira Girls movie. First one was a train wreck with good tunes, and this one seems to be about music so maybe it'll be alright.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Anyone else been reading the comics? I've been reviewing them. Or still have. Think I posted that a page or two back. Last one htey put out was really good
> 
> http://wethenerdy.com/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-23-review/
> 
> ...



I stopped after the bookworm story, which was quite poor. Didn't particularly like the pirate or the Shiny Armour stories either.

The Tales series is the same. Ranging from very poor (Fluttershy) to very good (Rarity).'

Nothing I've seen from the newer comics has convinced me they have gotten better.


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I stopped after the bookworm story, which was quite poor. Didn't particularly like the pirate or the Shiny Armour stories either.
> 
> The Tales series is the same. Ranging from very poor (Fluttershy) to very good (Rarity).'
> 
> Nothing I've seen from the newer comics has convinced me they have gotten better.


I've been told a lot of the early ones are super good, though I haven't read them. But yeah, the newest ones haven't been the best. Fun little distractions, but not something I"d put money towards.


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Newest MLP comic is really, really good. It's a Power Ponies affair and a loveletter to Adam West Batman. Worth a read.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

EQD made another etiquette reminder post for the second Equestria Girls movie...

Hopefully the fandom is getting better at behaving now that it is more established.


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Has anyone seen the new EQG movie? I've watched all the promo shorts for it, and some were actually kinda fun while others...were stupid.

Which I'm guessing is what the movie will be like, though probably more stupid if past experiences are any indication.

Curiosity demands I await a youtube upload.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

.....



Wow. I remember when this thread first popped up in 2011. 
Three years people. 
Three years of ponies. 


More power to y'all. I'm actually impressed this thread has kept such a good amount of steam with minimal trolling and without getting locked.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

...I remember when I got the 10,000th post in this thread ;u

I don't even like ponies, or equines in general.  Such weird faces, yo.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hewge said:


> ...I remember when I got the 10,000th post in this thread ;u
> 
> I don't even like ponies, or equines in general.  Such weird faces, yo.



Avatar Wan, Hewge...He was NUMBER WANNN!!!!


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Curious about the next Equestira Girls movie. First one was a train wreck with good tunes, and this one seems to be about music so maybe it'll be alright.


Its waaaay better than the first one. Better story and pacing, and the music was top notch.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Vukasin said:


> Its waaaay better than the first one. Better story and pacing, and the music was top notch.



There's a second one? I only saw the first. Much as I like the show I didn't care for that movie much.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



NightsOfStars said:


> There's a second one? I only saw the first. Much as I like the show I didn't care for that movie much.



Yes, it just came out. And the first movie was indeed poorly received.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yes, it just came out. And the first movie was indeed poorly received.



Oh. Well that explains why I didn't know about it. XD


----------



## Conker (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Remember when this thread was a fixture of the front page? Had to go back eight pages to find it!   

So I finally got around to watching Equestria Girls: Rainbow Rocks. It's leagues better than the first one, but the first one set the bar so low you'd have to dig beneath the Earth to actually go under it.   

Honestly, I was on board for the first fifteen to twenty minutes, but then it just got...lazy. "Well, we'll just set up the story so everything comes down to a showtune and the elements of harmony because that's what we've done like five times in the past."   

Storyline hit some pretty predictable/expected beats.   Honestly, I wanted more from Sunset Shimmer, though her redemption was a bit hard to buy given what happened in the first movie. Also, now that the door is open, why doesn't she just go back to Equestria? Why be a magicless, powerless, human student when she could be a fuckin' unicorn? The same could be said for the sirens. "There's a door open and Equestria Magic! Let's go through the door"  Nope. 

Instead they want to do exactly what Sunset tried to do and enslave a school so they can be popular.  Stupid. Stupid stupid stupid.  

Didn't like most of the showtunes either. Nothing crazy catchy like the last movie. Bit of a shame there, since the whole concept was BANDS!   At least some of the current comic books have been pretty good.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Recently I've been having an idea for an MLP anime franchise. It would come in many different formats: The TV series, movies, OVAs, specials, short films, music videos, and spinoff shows. Compare it to the actual show, which is just basically the TV series, Equestria Girls, and the upcoming MLP movie in 2017. Meanwhile, you got the IDW comics. An anime version of MLP of how I'd like to see it could really push the envelope compared to FiM and the IDW comics. Unlike FiM, the anime could be geared more towards bronies than little girls, making it more suitable for adults and teens. However, it would still be accessible to people who aren't real fans of the show.

The TV series would be the core format of the anime. While still having SoL and comedy elements with bits of adventure thrown in, the more adventure oriented episodes would have more action and suspense then what you'd usually see in FiM. On top of seeing many new characters (including more stallions), we would also see new places in Equestria, as well as places beyond it. While having recurring villains (like Trixie, Flim Flam brothers, and Chrysalis), there would also be new ones along the way.

The movies would be larger scale adventures than the adventure episodes in the TV series, also having their own villain(s). Each movie would also have more elaborate animation than the TV series. They would all have their share of funny, as well as action-y, dark, and sad moments.

The OVAs would be compared to the arcs of the IDW comics. When I say that, I mean that each part of an OVA would be the equivalent of one or two comic issues depending one how long the arc is (each OVA would have two parts). The OVAs would have their own unique storylines. The animation would be as great as the movies, but still better than the TV series.

The specials would basically be made for TV movies with 2 hour long broadcasts. They would be random stories involving certain main characters, like one about Twilight's first day at the Canterlot School of Gifted Unicorns.

The short films would be equivalent to many fan made animations, like ones from Silly Filly Studios, having different little stories.

Music videos would be equivalent to PMVs made by fans, with them having songs while telling a story, such as this.

There can also be numerous spinoff shows, like one about Daring Do and Power Ponies. One particular spinoff series would be called "Equestria Chronicles", which would be more of a worldbuilding show. Each season consisting of six one hour episodes talking about events that happened in Equestria's timeline, leaving many possibilities for stories.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

How a MLP series where Spike is all grown up and sets all of Equestia on fire? I would pay to see that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Some dragons just want to see the ponies burn?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So are the ponies done for? 

I know I stopped caring...and you hardly hear anymore about bronies.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> So are the ponies done for?
> 
> I know I stopped caring...and you hardly hear anymore about bronies.



Everything has died down because of a really long wait for Season 5.

I think a few Brony Cons have shut down, though.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I googled "Luv Dash" hoping to find images of the dash of a Chevy Luv truck... Instead I found pics of a pony (assuming rainbow dash?). So apparently, they are still around and have horrible spelling (Luv instead of Love...).


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> So are the ponies done for?
> 
> I know I stopped caring...and you hardly hear anymore about bronies.



I get all my pony-related stuff from other sites nowadays, no need to trigger the more sensitive souls on FAF by talking about ponies here.


----------



## Dance Magic (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

LOL, I'm actually getting to go to Bronycon this year... Hence my sudden burning interest in creating fursuits. 

Well, it's an excuse to finally make one, anyways, without making all my family/friends think I'm even crazier. I've honestly been wanting to make one since I went to club with a friend who wore a partial with a belly dance outfit (and actually bellydanced in the costume, it was awesome).


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> So are the ponies done for?
> 
> I know I stopped caring...and you hardly hear anymore about bronies.


My involvement with the "brony" thing is all but gone, though when I think about it, that really only extended to talking about the show here.

I've been reading the comics though. They vary wildly in quality, but are mostly enjoyable. 

Otherwise, I guess I'm just waiting for the next season to hit.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> My involvement with the "brony" thing is all but gone, though when I think about it, that really only extended to talking about the show here.
> 
> I've been reading the comics though. They vary wildly in quality, but are mostly enjoyable.
> 
> Otherwise, I guess I'm just waiting for the next season to hit.



If an anime version of MLP as I envision it (which is posted above) was actually made, you'd probably like it more than the actual show.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> So are the ponies done for?
> 
> I know I stopped caring...and you hardly hear anymore about bronies.



Bronies are just following the same exact pattern furfags did. They quickly and inexplicably rise to prominence out of fucking nowhere, they become obnoxious and inescapable, hilarity ensues, then it just kinda stops all of a sudden and the neckbeards who still give a shit fuck off to their own terrible little corner.

Personally Season 3 just kinda killed all interest for me. Like fuck, that shit was godawful (mostly). Also Cadence can suck my balls.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Also Cadence can suck my balls.



She's kinda Celestia lite for me. Not quite interesting. Not quite cool. Not even that pretty. She's just sorta...there. And pink.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I watched Season 1 out of curiosity, after a few months seeing cartoon ponies pop out all over the internet. I actually kinda liked it. Not enough to watch the other seasons though. I would rather (re)watch the cartoons that used to air when I was a kid.


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



VGmaster9 said:


> If an anime version of MLP as I envision it (which is posted above) was actually made, you'd probably like it more than the actual show.


No. I like the show because it knows exactly what it is and what it wants to be. I don't need some kind of darkier and edgier anime version of it. That would be stupid. I also wouldn't want the art style to change.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> She's kinda Celestia lite for me. Not quite interesting. Not quite cool. Not even that pretty. She's just sorta...there. And pink.



She has zero reason to exist and her personality is non-existent. Like literally the only good thing to come from her is that song from the Season 2 opener and she's not even singing the best parts. Like man fuck this alicorn bullshit, it ruins the sanctity of the prestigious My Little Pony canon goddammit. 

Also fuck her husband, he's shit too.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

They should have ended the show last season; there is nothing left to tell AFAIC. Unless you're doing a Cutie Mark Crusader spinoff, don't go down the Spongebob route and stay on the air for the next 8 to 10 years giving us half baked episodes and tired plot lines.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So many of my questions have been answered right now.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The show would improve if we got to learn about MLP biology. What does pony poo poo and pee pee look like?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Cocobanana said:


> The show would improve if we got to learn about MLP biology. What does pony poo poo and pee pee look like?



The poop will most likely be jelly beans and twisters. The urine would be high fructose corn syrup


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cadence is a basic bitch.

That is all.


----------



## Conker (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Haven't seen the newest episode yet, but the three we've gotten thus far have been pretty good. I really liked the opener. Different take than other openers, and the creepy cult place was pretty creepy.

The MLP comics of late could be better though. They're doing this FIENDship is Magic thing about villains, and the last one was kinda bad. One before that was alright, and actually really, really dark all things considered. But Tyrek. Newest one is about Nightmare Moon, so hopefully that'll be a keeper.


----------



## Koota (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

From the 3 or so episodes i have seen Fluttershy is the best.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Koota said:


> From the 3 or so episodes i have seen Fluttershy is the best.



For a submissive 50's wife, yes. 

Rarity is the Queen. <3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Haven't seen the newest episode yet, but the three we've gotten thus far have been pretty good. I really liked the opener. Different take than other openers, and the creepy cult place was pretty creepy.
> 
> The MLP comics of late could be better though. They're doing this FIENDship is Magic thing about villains, and the last one was kinda bad. One before that was alright, and actually really, really dark all things considered. But Tyrek. Newest one is about Nightmare Moon, so hopefully that'll be a keeper.



Sweet Celestia's frogs, yes. The comics started out so good with the Chrysalis and Nightmare Rarity arcs. But they have been going steadily downhill after that.
Though I suppose it's also an artist/writer issue. Somehow, the comics with art I can't stand are also the comics with a storyline I hate.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Rarity is the Queen. <3



Harshwhinny is best pony.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Twilight is best pony. 

FACT


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Harshwhinny is best pony.



http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/348/7/7/mrs__harshwhinny_s4e5_by_jrrhack-d6xz0u9.png


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Butters Shikkon said:


> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/348/7/7/mrs__harshwhinny_s4e5_by_jrrhack-d6xz0u9.png



http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/352/c/3/harshwhinny_happy__by_mysteryfanboy718-d6yf0ud.png


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sylox said:


> Cadence is a basic bitch.
> 
> That is all.



Psssssh, Cadence is best Princess.

IMO.


----------



## Conker (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Finally got to the newest episode, which by tomrorow won't be the case. Fucking hell, best CMC episode ever. I've really grown to like those three, and this one was spot fucking on. I mean, I called the ending around the halfway mark, but the execution was great. 



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Sweet Celestia's frogs, yes. The comics started out so good with the Chrysalis and Nightmare Rarity arcs. But they have been going steadily downhill after that.
> Though I suppose it's also an artist/writer issue. Somehow, the comics with art I can't stand are also the comics with a storyline I hate.


This has been a running theme in my reviews. I didn't even bother writing about the last comic since it was just bad and not in a fun way. Most are going that route. IDW is just pumping the motherfuckers out, once a week right now, and they've lost their charm and talent. It's a god damn shame, since there are some really, really good ones.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Applejack <3

I think I've said before, but it is _so refreshing_ to see Applejack, Apple Bloom and their family as likeable characters _who actually enjoy work_.

 It isn't even glamourous work, it's manual labour! The kind of work many people look down on as something only the poorest and desparate would do. But it's shown as rewarding, varied and a humble life outdoors. It isn't a 9-5 job they just forget about until the next day, it's a lifestyle. :3

Some bronies commenting under episodes are all "eww why is building a barn a fun thing?" kinda out themselves as either never having worked a day in their lives or cared about what they are/ others are doing while working.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Communist ponies was great. Season 5 premiere was a fun one.
The most recent episode I was worried I'd hate at first since I don't like CMC episodes, but it was actually pretty cool. 2deep4me.
Luna's voice sounded weird though.

Oh, and
Fluttershy>Twilight Sparkle>Rarity>Pinkie Pie>Rainbow Dash = Applejack


----------



## idejtauren (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I guess spoiler



...so why are we getting a start of winter episode now?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I enjoyed the episode. Wasn't one of those that made you say WOW!!!, but it held its own.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

No one told me season 5 was out! D=

They should have hired people to knock on everyone's houses to let them know. It should've been on the news. There should've be billboards announcing it. I'm only just hearing about this now!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

This thread is still alive?


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So is anyone else agitated when a solo song has backup-singers of the same pony's voice actress?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



idejtauren said:


> ...so why are we getting a start of winter episode now?



Time flows strangely in Horseland; the original Winter Wrap Up episode aired just after Christmas.  More remarkable to me is 



Spoiler



the fact that there were no repercussions whatsoever for an act of domestic terrorism that leveled and/or flooded half a city and the land beneath it.


  Such is the privilege of knowing royalty I suppose.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Lenny said:


> Time flows strangely in Horseland; the original Winter Wrap Up episode aired just after Christmas.  More remarkable to me is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lesson was about accepting loss... so I guess they didn't want to put in another lesson about owning up to breaking stuff?

Yeah, kinda messed up to show a likeable children's character deliberately destroying something for her own gain, with no punishment. >>


----------



## Conker (May 3, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Holy shit, "Tanks for the Memories" was such a great episode. Never thought I'd see the five stages of grief in an MLP ep, but here we are. Also dug the song. And the fun references to stuff, like the 



Spoiler



"Whos on First" skit and "WINTER IS COMING!"


I had some mega laughs at both.

Derpy makes an appearance too. Glad to have her back.

And the bit at the end, with everyone 



Spoiler



crying and Pinkie Pie going, "AJ cries on the inside" had me laughin' real hard as well. Some seriously well done comedy here



Oh sure, she didn't get in trouble for the domestic terrorism, but oh well. Only so much can be crammed into 20 minutes worth of stuff, and what we got was certainly fun as hell.


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

We need a filler episode where Braeburn and Big Mac go on some wild adventure.


----------



## mcjoel (May 3, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'll leave this here enjoy :V 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2p6LVZFLSfw


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 4, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



mcjoel said:


> I'll leave this here enjoy :V
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2p6LVZFLSfw



:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Sylox (May 4, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is season 5 going to be the last season or is Hasbro going to milk this shit for all it's worth?


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 4, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sylox said:


> Is season 5 going to be the last season or is Hasbro going to milk this shit for all it's worth?



Well if you think about it a lot of other 'children' shows have a lot of seasons.... just to name a few (though they arn't current cartoons)

Powerpuff girls = 6
Spongebob= 9
Dexters lab=4
teen titans=5

Pokemon and powerrangers have much more. 5 seasons for a child's show isn't that extreme (Think how many adult shows have, Breaking bad, friends, sons of anarchy...much more)

I'm sure they will get atleast 2 or 3 more seasons out of it...if not change ponies and do a reboot because the actors are tired.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 6, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Troubleshoes is best horse <3

Does anyone find it weird that he 



Spoiler



had to shift his interests to fit his cutie mark? It doesn't seem right that a cutie mark wouldn't fit someone's actual interests?


----------



## Conker (May 6, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> Troubleshoes is best horse <3
> 
> Does anyone find it weird that he
> 
> ...


Yes. It's one of the bigger problems I have with the episode. The implications it creates are also kind of depressing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 7, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is this shit dead yet?

 Is Season 3 still a piece of shit? 

Is Equestria Girls still a thing that exists?

Has it reached pandering overdrive yet?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 7, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Conker said:


> Yes. It's one of the bigger problems I have with the episode. The implications it creates are also kind of depressing.





Spoiler



Seeing how he lived basically in squalor because of his cutie-mark was really sad. He can't _stop _being clumsy. Being a rodeo clown is the only time it's acceptable, and even then it screws up the other clown's routines! :c



That said, some bronies were considering the lessons from Wreck it Ralph etc: that you may be happier making a slight shift in your dreams/goals rather than forcing something that you just can't do. This is a good lesson, I guess?


----------



## Conker (May 7, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Blackberry Polecat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good lesson, sure. It's just the execution of that lesson makes me depressed. I feel bad for ol' Trouble Shoes.


----------



## Sylox (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Cadence is the most useless pony on the show. Besides being a basic bitch and a whore, she does absolutely nothing and her husband does absolutely nothing as well. Derpy does more shit than those two lazy bastards. Why is Cadence even a character? Who did she fuck to get on the show?


----------



## Conker (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sylox said:


> Cadence is the most useless pony on the show. Besides being a basic bitch and a whore, she does absolutely nothing and her husband does absolutely nothing as well. Derpy does more shit than those two lazy bastards. Why is Cadence even a character? Who did she fuck to get on the show?


She's not exactly around enough to warrant this kind of hate.


----------



## Sylox (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

The fact she_ is_ around warrants this kind of hate


----------



## Conker (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sylox said:


> The fact she_ is_ around warrants this kind of hate


I don't agree. She offered a nice excuse to go rompin around the Crystal Empire, which was a really cool place. More than makes up for her being bland. Plus, I like her color scheme.


----------



## idejtauren (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Today's episode was really good.
A pretty good thing for #100


----------



## Sylox (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Alot of fan service in that episode. Regardless, it's the best of the season.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Guys, just because Cadence and Shining Armour were sitting next to each other doesn't mean they're in a relationship. Sheesh.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm surprised Shining Armor hasn't divorced that slack jawed bitch yet. What, did she threaten him with child support if he walked away? I'm sure he can afford 200 bits/month.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Guys, just because Cadence and Shining Armour were sitting next to each other doesn't mean they're in a relationship. Sheesh.



...divorce?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

You guys watch it way more than me.

I don't even consider myself a brony, I'm just active in their community lol.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

100th episode spoilers: 



Spoiler



I laughed so much at Deep Gummy and the Mane 6 literally being shut out of the wedding. XD



---

@Sliqq: Says the only person here with an MLP avatar. x3 
 I read/comment on Equestria Daily and watch several brony analysts on Youtube, though I don't want to be considered a brony myself. *shrug*


----------



## Conker (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh my god episode 100. I don't even know where to begin. Just...I can't believe the show did all of that. The target audience must have been so fucking confused!


----------



## Sylox (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Is the season over?


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

"Give it a few months, the fad will die"

pfffft


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Sylox said:


> Is the season over?



No, they cut it in half again.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

A brony friend of mine wrote a blog on the topic a while ago http://analysisismagic.thingobjectentity.net/ It's an... interesting take on some of the episodes


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

*tries to watch episodes of MLP on Dailymotion*

*is interrupted every 2 minutes with a flash ad with sound*

OH MY FUCKING GOD! FUCK YOU DAILYMOTION!


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> *tries to watch episodes of MLP on Dailymotion*
> 
> *is interrupted every 2 minutes with a flash ad with sound*
> 
> OH MY FUCKING GOD! FUCK YOU DAILYMOTION!



AdBlock+


----------



## Yarra (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

When I was growing up it was new and ONLY girls watched it.  Haven't watched it ever but would consider it to see what the buzz is about


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

shit show.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Aww hey look it's the guy who started that gamergate thread with his immature attitude and behavior, now trying to troll here.

Good job man. And thank you for your opinion. However this is a thread to discuss the show.


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

wow this thread lives


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

Oh yeah I remember this thread
Sorry to say, my interest in the show faded a few years back, along with the fandom


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



CrazyLee said:


> Aww hey look it's the guy who started that gamergate thread with his immature attitude and behavior, now trying to troll here.
> 
> Good job man. And thank you for your opinion. However this is a thread to discuss the show.


lol hey look its the moron who knew nothing about the subject and came into my thread spouting nonsensical mouth fodder.  i am discussing it lol its a shit show XD


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShioBear said:


> lol hey look its the moron who knew nothing about the subject and came into my thread spouting nonsensical mouth fodder.  i am discussing it lol its a shit show XD



Well what isn't a shit show?


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well what isn't a shit show?



i dunno anything else


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



ShioBear said:


> i dunno anything else



Looks like we're shit out of luck then.


----------



## yayayayayala (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I'm a fan of the show! :3 As you can tell from this avatar I have, hehe X3


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



yayayayayala said:


> I'm a fan of the show! :3 As you can tell from this avatar I have, hehe X3



Run away!!! Run away!!!!! :V


----------



## Astus (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

So wait... if this is a thread about MLP shouldn't it be in the entertainment section of the forums?


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



Astusthefox said:


> So wait... if this is a thread about MLP shouldn't it be in the entertainment section of the forums?



Technically it could be, but people discuss show themes and fandom stuff here mostly, iirc.
Also it's been here for ages and hasn't been moved, so I guess the moderators don't really care if it's here.


----------



## Helix_dakat (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*



InflatedSnake said:


> It seems that more and more people every day just get obsessed with _My little pony _and develop into "Bronies".
> What is so amazing about _My little pony_ and why are so many people that I suspect are completely out of the target audience range in love with it?


Its feel good cartoon.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I gotta catch up on this show.
Gotta prepare for the MLP club at my college.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

friendship is Giga-AIDS


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: What is with all of this "My little pony" stuff? (The unofficial official MLP Thr*

I've enjoyed Season 5 thus far. That last episode with the dreams and the reference to "Do Robots Dream of Electric Sheep" needed more replicants though.


----------

